# Sperm Meets Egg Plan Chatter thread!



## mamaxm

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

due to me being a total jerk and abandoning bnb for a short period of time, i lost track of the testing stats, however a lovely lady started a new testing thread! this is the chatter thread, welcome! :thumbup:


----------



## mummy_blues

_Trying tonight, tomorrow and the day after that, lucky DH! 
Clearblue SMILEY tells me I shall be ovulating within 24-36 hours. 
Good luck to you too and pray for a miracle!_


----------



## mamaxm

ALRIGHT! lucky you! i'm impatiently waiting for my smiley, i use the same tests!
i'm curious to see how many bfps this plan gets! i love trying new things each cycle and i haven't tried this one yet!


----------



## abstersmum

what is the sperm meets egg plan will give anything a try


----------



## loulou1983

yip- i used it for the first time this month- AF due Friday so we'll see but dont really feel preggo so onto April with you ladies!!!!!


----------



## takingforever

Im trying that this month got to :sex: tonight have a day off tomorrow and again on weds then its just fingers X'd 
I hope it works for us :dust:


----------



## stardust22

cant wait to see how this thread works out!!!

Good luck girls. 
x


----------



## minidyson

Spill it!! What is this plan?

Intrigued....


----------



## stardust22

minidyson said:


> Spill it!! What is this plan?
> 
> Intrigued....

Put "sperm meets egg plan" in your search engine and it tells you all about it!

Simple but worth a try!
x


----------



## Daria87

That's the plan that I've been on.We've tried before and I've taken the ovulation tests and hpt's religiously.So this time,we're going to just try as much as can/want and see what happens.Now afterwards when we're done,I prop my hips up on a pillow and lay there for a half hour or so to give :spermy: more of a fighting chance. :)


----------



## stardust22

Daria87 said:


> That's the plan that I've been on.We've tried before and I've taken the ovulation tests and hpt's religiously.So this time,we're going to just try as much as can/want and see what happens.Now afterwards when we're done,I prop my hips up on a pillow and lay there for a half hour or so to give :spermy: more of a fighting chance. :)

I make sure I have entertainment too (remote control, magazine and food LOL) we laugh so much and it takes the pressure off (lets get things READY) haha


----------



## minidyson

Doesn't sound a million miles away fromn what we do but worth a shot!!!!

I'll give anything ago at the moment! Like the structure of it :thumbup:


----------



## stardust22

minidyson said:


> Doesn't sound a million miles away fromn what we do but worth a shot!!!!
> 
> I'll give anything ago at the moment! Like the structure of it :thumbup:

what cycle day you on hun? make sure you keep us updated on here. We defo need to see the results of us all following this plan!


----------



## Lisa1

stardust22 said:


> minidyson said:
> 
> 
> Spill it!! What is this plan?
> 
> Intrigued....
> 
> Put "sperm meets egg plan" in your search engine and it tells you all about it!
> 
> Simple but worth a try!
> xClick to expand...

LOL I just googled perm meets egg! but it kinda knew what I was after thought I might of got a bon Jovi easter egg!!!

Good luck girls:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## minidyson

Stardust22 - I'm only on cycle day 2 - AF got me yesterday :( so I'm willing to give this a go this month! 

Sorry to hear about your MC - keep us posted how you get on this cycle (if you don't get your BFP!!!)


----------



## bonjo808

OOO I'm trying it this month...on CD11 now, bd on CD 8 and 10....no positive OPK yet but should ov on either Wed or Thurs...


----------



## stardust22

Lisa1 said:


> stardust22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minidyson said:
> 
> 
> Spill it!! What is this plan?
> 
> Intrigued....
> 
> Put "sperm meets egg plan" in your search engine and it tells you all about it!
> 
> Simple but worth a try!
> xClick to expand...
> 
> LOL I just googled perm meets egg! but it kinda knew what I was after thought I might of got a bon Jovi easter egg!!!
> 
> Good luck girls:thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

thats hilarious!


----------



## stardust22

minidyson said:


> Stardust22 - I'm only on cycle day 2 - AF got me yesterday :( so I'm willing to give this a go this month!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your MC - keep us posted how you get on this cycle (if you don't get your BFP!!!)

thank you minidyson. Excited about trying again! if AF comes soon we will be close on our cycles. Bit of support hey!


----------



## mamaxm

*On day 8 of your cycle, counting from the first day you bled, begin "trying" every other night. Begin taking Ovulation Predictor Kits (or continue with your Ovulation computer) on Day 10. Buy two five-packs so as not to scrimp on taking them and stop too early. To make sure your OPK is working well, take your test in the afternoon or after work and do not drink any liquids or go to the bathroom for at least four hours prior to testing. (Morning is not a good time for OPKs, which look for the LH surge, which usually happens during the day.) Read your OPK instructions carefully, as usually a faint line does not indicate a positive, you need a line that is darker than the test line. LH is produced throughout your cycle and will only predict ovulation when it has a big surge. 

When your OPK turns positive, begin trying every night for three consecutive nights, skip the fourth night, and then once more. Then stop! The waiting begins. 

Take a home pregnancy test 15 or 16 days after your OPK was positive if your period has not begun. Do not buy internet pregnancy tests or tests that claim to work before your period is expected. They are not well manufactured and are not reliable. They will only cause you more anxiety than you already feel in wanting to know. Please resist the urge to do a blood test at your doctor's office just to find out sooner unless you have a medical reason to know early. Fertilized eggs that do not grow are actually a terrible but normal occurrence as much as 75% of the time, and seeing a very low put positive blood test in the first 14 days can place you on a terrible emotional roller coaster. By the time a home pregnancy test is positive, your baby has safely implanted and your odds of miscarriage are down to a normal 10%.

Should your OPK never become positive, keep the every other day trying going until day 35. I recommend at that point taking a home pregnancy test, but even if it is negative, you might want to take a quantitative hCG blood test at your doctor's office. Remember that not every women will ovulate every month. I personally did not ovulate for two months following my first miscarriage.

As you are trying, make sure to "release" the sperm in your partner at least once during the gap between ovulation and new cycle Day 8 so that no more than 10 days elapse without new sperm production. Sperm is also a cause of genetic damage, not just eggs, so keep it fresh! If you are not successful the first month, it is not because your sperm did not get to your egg. 75% of eggs are lost within the first 14 days due to normal genetic damage or failure to fertilize. Just keep trying!*

everyone who's trying it, give me your testing dates and i'll put them up! i'm so excited to see some bfps!


----------



## takingforever

Well if af dont get me ill be testing on the 29th :)


----------



## AreIn83

We're doing SME this cycle. Tried last cycle but as I posted in another thread, it doesn't work if you get into an argument with DH on the important days. Today is CD 10 for me so :sex: is in my near future. I'm really excited to give this a shot plus I bought Pre-Seed and Softcups for this cycle....I don't know what will be left to add next cycle if this doesn't work.


----------



## mamaxm

AreIn83 said:


> We're doing SME this cycle. Tried last cycle but as I posted in another thread, it doesn't work if you get into an argument with DH on the important days. Today is CD 10 for me so :sex: is in my near future. I'm really excited to give this a shot plus I bought Pre-Seed and Softcups for this cycle....I don't know what will be left to add next cycle if this doesn't work.

when is your testing date? i want to put it up so we can see the rate of success! 
and OH and i almost ALWAYS get into a fight the day of O, but i usually just make up with him as fast as i can in order to get those swimmers in! even if he's the one that's mad, he can't turn down a good romp :haha:


----------



## minidyson

mamaxm said:


> I've decided to try it this cycle! In the past we'd bd basically every day from CD 10-20, but i thought i'd try something new! Besides, I like a nice structured plan :)
> Anyone else? Wanna see what kind of results we get?
> 
> *Testing Dates!*​
> *March 29*
> takingforever
> 
> *April 5*
> mamaxm​

Great thread, thank you mamaxm - I'm only on CD2 so I'm starting fresh. Test date for me will be April 12th. Will be really interesting to see if we can get some BFP's!!!


----------



## mamaxm

minidyson said:


> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> I've decided to try it this cycle! In the past we'd bd basically every day from CD 10-20, but i thought i'd try something new! Besides, I like a nice structured plan :)
> Anyone else? Wanna see what kind of results we get?
> 
> *Testing Dates!*​
> *March 29*
> takingforever
> 
> *April 5*
> mamaxm​
> 
> Great thread, thank you mamaxm - I'm only on CD2 so I'm starting fresh. Test date for me will be April 12th. Will be really interesting to see if we can get some BFP's!!!Click to expand...

dates up! i know we will get some bfps! PMA!
cd 1 2 and 3 are the hardest. :hugs: i'm usually in tears and banning bnb. haha.


----------



## AreIn83

I'm not sure when I'll O this cycle but it was on cd 16 last cycle so if that is the case this cycle, it looks like April 1st--which is my birthday--for test date. What a great birthday present!!!!


----------



## AreIn83

Actually better make that April 3rd, I don't wanna push it. 4/1 would only be 11 dpo.


----------



## mamaxm

AreIn83 said:


> Actually better make that April 3rd, I don't wanna push it. 4/1 would only be 11 dpo.

April 3rd is much better!
April 1st is me and my ex bfs anniversary.. April 3rd is mine and OH's anniversary! Hopefully it will be lucky for you!


----------



## AreIn83

Hopefully that will give me luck!


----------



## Nessicle

what the hell - count me in! 

I'm on CD3 now and will be testing 9 April :thumbup: 

I'd already planned to bd every other day until ovulation when we planned to bd every day for 3 days x


----------



## Lucy0945

Hi - I'm going to try this too. I'm on CD7 and have a 34 day cycle (ish) so will test on April 10th. Bring on the BFPs!!!


----------



## AreIn83

This is going to be a great thread. I'm really excited to see who SME works for!


----------



## mamaxm

Me too! I'm using preseed and softcups, temping and opks, what is everyone else doing?


----------



## Lucy0945

Temping, opks, bd'ing at night before bed so I don't move afterwards, no alcohol, no stressing, try to make it about having fun, not baby making!


----------



## bonjo808

I may test on Easter if AF is a no show. I'm using preseed this month and OPKs per the instructions :)

I'm excited too this will be interesting...who needs scientist when you have forums like this. We can do our own "research" :haha:

good luck everyone


----------



## mamaxm

man i remember when bd'ing used to be fun.. haha, that was 7 months ago! we try to keep it fresh but it's hard when you have baby on the brain. but i don't tell OH when i'm o'ing so he doesn't feel pressured.


----------



## stardust22

I will come back with my testing date as I am waiting for AF (any minute now LOL) and I know its coming!!

I'm just using digi ov tests and the SME plan ! if after few months this doesnt work I might start the other things. I may be too positive with this thinking but I got my BFP with this way before.

Ooooooh! love this thread
x


----------



## mamaxm

stardust22 said:


> I will come back with my testing date as I am waiting for AF (any minute now LOL) and I know its coming!!

awesome! let me know! i'm so excited there will be so many supportive ladies on this plan!


----------



## mamaxm

bonjo808 said:


> I may test on Easter if AF is a no show. I'm using preseed this month and OPKs per the instructions :)
> 
> I'm excited too this will be interesting...who needs scientist when you have forums like this. We can do our own "research" :haha:
> 
> good luck everyone

your dates up, hopefully the easter bunny will bring you a special egg :)


----------



## mamaxm

Found an exciting piece of information about SMEP!

*The research collected since 1999 shows it increases your chance of getting pg by 40% (instead of 20% each month).*

:thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## stardust22

YAY!!!!!!! thats great! x


----------



## AreIn83

mamaxm said:


> Found an exciting piece of information about SMEP!
> 
> *The research collected since 1999 shows it increases your chance of getting pg by 40% (instead of 20% each month).*
> 
> :thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance:

I read that too! That's what caught my attention first! I'm waiting for my Pre-Seed and Softcups (they'd better hurry), OPKs and temping. Plus I'm taking Black Cohosh the first half of my cycle. 

I tried not telling DH when I was O-ing but that didn't work because I didn't feel it was fair to have to go through the stress of it alone :haha:


----------



## mamaxm

AreIn83 said:


> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> Found an exciting piece of information about SMEP!
> 
> *The research collected since 1999 shows it increases your chance of getting pg by 40% (instead of 20% each month).*
> 
> :thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance:
> 
> I read that too! That's what caught my attention first! I'm waiting for my Pre-Seed and Softcups (they'd better hurry), OPKs and temping. Plus I'm taking Black Cohosh the first half of my cycle.
> 
> I tried not telling DH when I was O-ing but that didn't work because I didn't feel it was fair to have to go through the stress of it alone :haha:Click to expand...

if i told OH he wouldn't be able to perform! he would be so stressed! besides, he's so dull when it comes to these things and i'd rather not explain everything to him. i'm waiting on my preseed too :( doing our first found of bd'ing tonight for SMEP and going to have to go without preseed, only softcups :(


----------



## Libra Mariah

I plan to try the SMEP "Sperm Meets Egg Plan" this month too. I was researching it, which is how I ran accross this particular thread. I don't know the exact day I will be testing though because I normally have a regular 28 day cycle, however my last cycle ended up being 44 days. Therefore I don't know if my cycle will be back on track this month, or messed up again. Anyways today is cycle day 1 for me and I plan to also use preseed and softcups as well.

I wish everyone lots of luck!!!!!:thumbup::flower: I hope we all get out BFP's
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## AreIn83

All I had to say to DH was "it's day 10" and he knew exactly what I meant. He knows way more about my cycle than he ever intended to but I have to talk to someone. I really hope my Pre-Seed and Softcups hurry up and get here.


----------



## AreIn83

UGH! I just looked at the e-mail from The Fertility Shop. I put in my credit card info but for some reason it says check/money order for the payment choice and it won't ship til I mail my check. **sigh**.


----------



## k1w1 baby

Good luck with all your BFPs this month ladies! Hubby and I did the SME plan (although, at the time we didn't know it ... wasn't until afterwards when I was doing more research 'just incase' that I come across it). We also used conceive plus and we conceived in our first month trying. 

Lots of :dust: for you all!


----------



## takingforever

Well i hope the SMEP works for us as ive read so much good stuff about it and it was the extra 40% that got me trying it :) I have one more BD session tomorrow and then its the waiting game arghhh hate that part.
I think i may pass out with shock if i wake up on the 29th to no af as i always wake up with her.
Good luck to us all and a sprinkling of :dust: to everyone :) x


----------



## mamaxm

okay so i bd'd cd 9 instead of 8, but i o cd 15/16, not 14 so i think that works out a little bit better anyways.
got my softcup in and looking forward to this cycle, i think it's going to be a good one.


----------



## Nessicle

I'm using softcups and conceive+


----------



## Snugggs

Ello ladies :wave:

I'm having a very proactive cycle this time round. It'll be my first cycle using prenatal vitamins, cups, pre seed, OPK's, OH on vitamins too and..... SMEP :thumbup:

I would love to have my test date on the front page of the thread, but my cycles are so irregular, i have no idea when testing would be.

Good luck and :dust: to everyone x


----------



## AreIn83

My temp took a huge jump this morning. I have no idea why, I slept all the way through til 6 which hasn't happened this entire cycle. Frustrating...


----------



## Mystique26

Hi ladies. Im not very big with charting but since I get the normal 28 CD, I would assume that the 14th day is the ov day. I just get confused with the 1st day of AF. Pls help if anyone is familiar. Is it considered 1st day of AF when u start getting light brown spotting? Or is it the day when the red and heavy AF shows? This may have somewhat messed up my TTC journey and it has probably made me fail TTC each month. Any insights will be greatly appreciated. :dust:to all. :)


----------



## AreIn83

You can't assume that day 14 is O day just because you have 28 day cycle and that may be what is throwing you off. Do you temp or use OPKs? Are you for sure ovulating
I just read that you aren't charting. Using OPKs and monitoring your cm may be helpful in determining what day you O.


----------



## Mystique26

AreIn83 said:


> You can't assume that day 14 is O day just because you have 28 day cycle and that may be what is throwing you off. Do you temp or use OPKs?

Thanks AreIn83. I tried temping but it drove me crazy. OPK's i havent tried yet. Maybe next month if I still dont get a BFP.


----------



## AreIn83

Either you'll love OPKs or you'll hate them. It took me awhile to get used to them but now I rely on those just as much as temping.


----------



## Mystique26

AF is due on the 31st and ill be testing on easter sunday if AF doesnt show. Goodluck to everyone. :dust: to all.


----------



## Mystique26

AreIn83 said:


> Either you'll love OPKs or you'll hate them. It took me awhile to get used to them but now I rely on those just as much as temping.

Thanks AreIn83. I will give it a shot. Though I tend to get addicted easily. Like with HPT's. I would buy a lot and use it even when AF is not yet due. Got really addicted but it costs a lot.


----------



## AreIn83

:haha: Hilarious! I was talking to some other girls about the expense of TTC and peeing on things when there really is no reason to. I had enough OPKs for 2 months worth and I peed on all of them in a month. I have 2 HPTs under my bathroom sink at the moment but I won't get into those until after I've O'd but I know I won't hold out until April 3rd. My birthday is April 1st and I bet I'm all over them by then. 
I have to stop a buy more OPKs on the way home, I'm just thankful DH and I didn't carpool this morning because he'd be sighing all the way to the store. :haha:


----------



## AreIn83

But you could look at it this way, it's pointless to pee on an HPT before you even O but OPKs may give you good news out of nowhere!


----------



## Mystique26

AreIn83 said:


> :haha: Hilarious! I was talking to some other girls about the expense of TTC and peeing on things when there really is no reason to. I had enough OPKs for 2 months worth and I peed on all of them in a month. I have 2 HPTs under my bathroom sink at the moment but I won't get into those until after I've O'd but I know I won't hold out until April 3rd. My birthday is April 1st and I bet I'm all over them by then.
> I have to stop a buy more OPKs on the way home, I'm just thankful DH and I didn't carpool this morning because he'd be sighing all the way to the store. :haha:

:haha: I also try to keep it discreet with DH bec he is more of the "it will happen when it happens and if it is meant to be" type of person. Im trying to hold out in buying more HPTs cuz knowing me, I will end up using them all long before AF is due and DH will just sigh as well... :haha: My bday is on April 24th. Hope we both get the best bday present ever this April. Our BFP's. :happydance:


----------



## AreIn83

I hope so too!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Can I join too please? second month on SMEP. Im going to carry on this next cycle if AF arrives and softcups and preseed but hope I dont need to!!!


----------



## wantabbygrl

Omg im going to jump in ladies im using the smep and supposed to ov today! But its thread is full of april b days b/c mine is the 5th and im due for a bfp (being positive) on the 31st and ill test that day! Im keeping my fingers crossed for the lucky april birthday thread lol


----------



## Mystique26

It will indeed be a very happy birthday to us. Here's more :dust: for luck.


----------



## Nessicle

Mystique26 said:


> Hi ladies. Im not very big with charting but since I get the normal 28 CD, I would assume that the 14th day is the ov day. I just get confused with the 1st day of AF. Pls help if anyone is familiar. Is it considered 1st day of AF when u start getting light brown spotting? Or is it the day when the red and heavy AF shows? This may have somewhat messed up my TTC journey and it has probably made me fail TTC each month. Any insights will be greatly appreciated. :dust:to all. :)

Hi hun

I have a 27 day cycle - I always assumed I had a 28 day cycle!

but if you come on on "CD28" that is actually CD1 - so you will have a 27 day cycle and your luteal phase would be 13 days. 

I use opk's and I start using them on CD10 at three different times per day (but the same times every day when I do the opk's). So I do them at 12pm, 3pm and 7pm as the surge can be missed otherwise. The test line on an opk must be either as dark as or darker than the control line for it to be a positive. Once you have that positive you will usually ovulate in the next 12-36 hours. 

I get my opk's from Access Diagnostics, Home Health UK or Wilkinsons :thumbup:


----------



## Mystique26

Nessicle said:


> Hi hun
> 
> I have a 27 day cycle - I always assumed I had a 28 day cycle!
> 
> but if you come on on "CD28" that is actually CD1 - so you will have a 27 day cycle and your luteal phase would be 13 days.
> 
> I use opk's and I start using them on CD10 at three different times per day (but the same times every day when I do the opk's). So I do them at 12pm, 3pm and 7pm as the surge can be missed otherwise. The test line on an opk must be either as dark as or darker than the control line for it to be a positive. Once you have that positive you will usually ovulate in the next 12-36 hours.
> 
> I get my opk's from Access Diagnostics, Home Health UK or Wilkinsons :thumbup:

Hi Nessicle. Thanks for the advise. Will keep that in mind. Ill start using OPKs as well. Hope I wont get too addicted though as I tend to. :)


----------



## AreIn83

A normal LP is considered 12-16 days. You could O on CD 16 and have a 12 day LP or you could O on CD 12 and have a 16 day LP (or any variation thereof) if you have a 28 day cycle. The LP is not always half of the entire cycle length. If your LP is shorter than this 12-16 day norm, it could be the sign of a hormonal imbalance and could be the cause for infertility.


----------



## mamaxm

how are y'all doing? got into a huge fight with OH last night and ALMOST didn't bd, but then i thought i didn't want to ruin the plan! so i went ahead and made up with him and i've got my softcup in, taking it out in about an hour. 
AND :happydance: I GOT MY PRESEED TODAY! not bd'ing tonight unfortunately, because smep says not to, but i am SO excited to use it! told OH i got a fun new toy for us to try, hahaha! 
about 5 more days till O, can't wait to get into the 2ww. i hate waiting to o, it takes so much longer imo.


----------



## Tierney

hi everyone, i think me and dh are going to try SMEP this cycle as we dtd every day leading up to o last month and it didnt work so this is worth a try, I'm not sure when I will be testing though because my cycles are slightly irregular so will have to update once I o. Good luck everyone x


----------



## bonjo808

We are :sex: tonight, tomorrow and Thurs. Took an OPK this morning but it was negative but my temperature dipped this morning and my CM is pretty watery (sorry tmi)... and I've been having very light like AF cramps this afternoon...anyone else have those right around OV??


----------



## AreIn83

How exciting! It was good of you to make up with him, I'm usually the one who is like ":hissy:F it, I don't want to make up"! And then I kick myself later.
I want my Pre-Seed!!!


----------



## mamaxm

bonjo808 said:


> We are :sex: tonight, tomorrow and Thurs. Took an OPK this morning but it was negative but my temperature dipped this morning and my CM is pretty watery (sorry tmi)... and I've been having very light like AF cramps this afternoon...anyone else have those right around OV??

yeah, i always know exactly when i'm o'ing because they start out light and then get bad, like AF cramps.


----------



## AreIn83

bonjo808 said:


> We are :sex: tonight, tomorrow and Thurs. Took an OPK this morning but it was negative but my temperature dipped this morning and my CM is pretty watery (sorry tmi)... and I've been having very light like AF cramps this afternoon...anyone else have those right around OV??

Where do you live in Illinois?! I just have the O pain then cramping up until AF shows on and off.


----------



## mamaxm

AreIn83 said:


> How exciting! It was good of you to make up with him, I'm usually the one who is like ":hissy:F it, I don't want to make up"! And then I kick myself later.
> I want my Pre-Seed!!!

haha! i was screaming and washing dishes, it was a very loud fight, then i laid down for a few hours and decided that if this cycle ended up being a bust, i would blame it entirely on skipping that night, even if it's unrealistic. i'll make up with the jerk to save some of my sanity :haha:


----------



## AreIn83

HAHAHA! Sounds like my house! But I know what you mean, I blame not getting my BFP last month on the night we skipped because I was mad. :blush: Irrational thinking but I've decided my sanity went out the window with my fertility.


----------



## bonjo808

AreIn83 said:


> bonjo808 said:
> 
> 
> We are :sex: tonight, tomorrow and Thurs. Took an OPK this morning but it was negative but my temperature dipped this morning and my CM is pretty watery (sorry tmi)... and I've been having very light like AF cramps this afternoon...anyone else have those right around OV??
> 
> Where do you live in Illinois?! I just have the O pain then cramping up until AF shows on and off.Click to expand...

I'm in Chicago...where are you? Nice having a fellow Illini on here :) I've never noticed having cramping before so maybe thats a good sign?


----------



## AreIn83

I live in Macon, it's about 17 miles south of Decatur? I saw Illinois and I got excited! Seems like most of the girls are in the UK. 
Cramping could be a great sign if it's something unusual for you. I try not to be a symptom spotter but most of the time, I can't help it.


----------



## bonjo808

I have a friend whose family lives in Decatur, so I know about where you are, Nice to meet you. :wave:

Yeah same here w/ symptom spotting.....TTC is taking over my life!!


----------



## mamaxm

*QUESTION!!!*

so i bd'd last night which was cd9. i did not bd on cd 8. should i skip tonight? or bd tonight to match up with the plan?!! i usually o on cd 15 so i thought bd'ing on cd9 would be okay but i'm not sure now! let me know before 8:00 tonight or i'll be going nuts trying to decide on my own!


----------



## AreIn83

I would say do every other night like the plan calls for so cd 9, cd 11, cd 13 until you get your pos OPK.


----------



## AreIn83

bonjo808 said:


> I have a friend whose family lives in Decatur, so I know about where you are, Nice to meet you. :wave:
> 
> Yeah same here w/ symptom spotting.....TTC is taking over my life!!

Nice to meet you too. Everyone knows about Decatur, it's the armpit of Illinois!:wacko:


----------



## mamaxm

AreIn83 said:


> I would say do every other night like the plan calls for so cd 9, cd 11, cd 13 until you get your pos OPK.

thank you! that's what i thought, because apparantly bd every day for several days messes up the makeup of your CM or something and it's not good for the swimmers but then again i didn't know if there was a particular reason why you HAVE to start on cd8. thank god. don't want to wear OH out too early, that's been our problem in the past!


----------



## AreIn83

I don't know why you would have to start on CD 8 either but I know it's recommended for every other night until you get your pos OPK. I think that this ensures sperm-friendly cm and also a higher sperm count as opposed to every night for a week. Every other night is sufficient because sperm can live for up to 72 hours in cervical mucus, so the little swimmers are available should you pop out that egg.


----------



## minidyson

Evening ladies, wow this thread has grown quickly....


----------



## stardust22

Woo hoo this is great! I am STILL waiting for AF which is a few days late but I am still getting negative tests so I think it must be just late and I WILL BE BACK with my testing date this week. Its my birthday too on April 22nd and my hubby on 25th so could be a very special pressie!

This is keeping me going right now! thanks girls!
x


----------



## bonjo808

WOOHOOO...I just got a smiley face on my OPK test!! I think I'm just super excited to get a positive test on something at this point.

Gotta go girls...got some serious :sex: to be doin


----------



## mamaxm

bonjo808 said:


> WOOHOOO...I just got a smiley face on my OPK test!! I think I'm just super excited to get a positive test on something at this point.
> 
> Gotta go girls...got some serious :sex: to be doin

:thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## CoRbEkR

Hi all! I did this plan this month for the first time. I am due to test on March 25, if you could add my date please.


----------



## jaimad

I am also due to test on the 25th if you would add me! We did this plan this month as well as a few other things so we shall see! Thanks!


----------



## AreIn83

bonjo808 said:


> WOOHOOO...I just got a smiley face on my OPK test!! I think I'm just super excited to get a positive test on something at this point.
> 
> Gotta go girls...got some serious :sex: to be doin

Yeehaw! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AreIn83

minidyson said:


> Evening ladies, wow this thread has grown quickly....

I'm so excited to see how many BFP come out of this.


----------



## mamaxm

me too! i was looking on.. i think twoweekwait.com, some other board and they had a 40% success rate! now.. softcups also have a 40% success rate on bnb.. so i think my chances should be 80%!!! hahaha.


----------



## Nessicle

I've used softcups for two cycles now mamaxm! 

They're great though obviously I haven't had my bfp yet but great for after you've laid with your butt in the air for 30 mins then you can pop one in and there are no tricklies!


----------



## Swanny

Hi, 

I'm going to try the plan this month. Normally BD just about everday from CD10 up to around CD20 but this time I'm going to do every other day then every day when + OPK then the extra day a day later.

Good luck ladies.


----------



## gingerwhinger

Count me in!! I shall be due to test on April 10th and was toying with the idea of doing this but wasn't sure if it would make me feel a bit mental following a plan as such but heck why not.


----------



## stardust22

Please add my testing date on for 16th April ! AF just arrived (4 days late!) so I am definately in for the SMEP now.


----------



## AreIn83

ginger-This will give you something else to focus on until you start obsessing about your HPTs.

I'm trying to figure out WTF is going on with my temps. I woke at 3 this morning and temped-96.68, went back to sleep until 6:10 and temped-96.63. While they aren't different enough to make a difference, they are both very different than yesterday's.


----------



## bonjo808

Hi Arein83 - are you about to OV soon? Maybe its the dip before ovulation? My average temp is usually 96.8 which is below normal for most people, but these days "normal" is all relative.


----------



## AreIn83

bonjo808 said:


> Hi Arein83 - are you about to OV soon? Maybe its the dip before ovulation? My average temp is usually 96.8 which is below normal for most people, but these days "normal" is all relative.

Well I'm not sure exactly. Since this is only my second cycle temping, I don't have a great idea of what would be normal for me. OPK neg x2 today though so I don't think so.


----------



## mamaxm

new dates are up! did my second round of bd'ing last night! AND USED PRESEED :) love it! feel pretty good about this cycle!
ness- this is my second month of softcups too! non consecutive, the cycle before last i got a false positive, so i took a cycle off. i love them, no mess!
3 more days till o! :happydance:


----------



## takingforever

Wow this thread has really took off :) Im glad there are alot of girls here i can talk to who are in the same situation as me :)
Im a couple of days past ov and am not symptom spotting this month :haha: say it every month but this month has been more relaxed esp with the SMEP ill be suprised if i get my bfp esp with so little :sex: compared to other months :dust: to all x


----------



## mamaxm

takingforever said:


> Wow this thread has really took off :) Im glad there are alot of girls here i can talk to who are in the same situation as me :)
> Im a couple of days past ov and am not symptom spotting this month :haha: say it every month but this month has been more relaxed esp with the SMEP ill be suprised if i get my bfp esp with so little :sex: compared to other months :dust: to all x

that's the beauty of it! really, before smep i bd every single day if not twice a day almost all of the cycle, but there is only a 24 hour period when you can get pregnant! personally, it's taken alot of stress out of me and oh. i can say indefinetely that i will be staying on this plan, even if it doesn't work this cycle. usually right before o i am completely stressed out trying to get as much bding in as possible, but it's so much easier this way. love itttt :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi, 

Can you add me in too please testing date 8th April. Second month trying SMEP


----------



## Swanny

Forgot to say....can you pop me down for the 3rd April please?

Thanks :flower:


----------



## takingforever

mamaxm said:


> takingforever said:
> 
> 
> Wow this thread has really took off :) Im glad there are alot of girls here i can talk to who are in the same situation as me :)
> Im a couple of days past ov and am not symptom spotting this month :haha: say it every month but this month has been more relaxed esp with the SMEP ill be suprised if i get my bfp esp with so little :sex: compared to other months :dust: to all x
> 
> that's the beauty of it! really, before smep i bd every single day if not twice a day almost all of the cycle, but there is only a 24 hour period when you can get pregnant! personally, it's taken alot of stress out of me and oh. i can say indefinetely that i will be staying on this plan, even if it doesn't work this cycle. usually right before o i am completely stressed out trying to get as much bding in as possible, but it's so much easier this way. love itttt :)Click to expand...

yeah i agree the pressure has gone this month usually we bd everyday sometimes everyother and its just added pressure we dont need :) 
and same here even if i dont get my bfp i will definatly try it again next month :happydance:


----------



## takingforever

Swanny said:


> Forgot to say....can you pop me down for the 3rd April please?
> 
> Thanks :flower:

Oooh thats my birthday !! Im hoping for a birthday suprise :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Defo agree with there being less pressure!! 

Me and OH bd'd on Tuesday night this week, will bd tonight and Sunday and then Tuesday which will be CD11. Then will bd CD13, 14 and 15 just once each day then CD17 for that extra shot! 

Hoping the small amount of sex leading up to ov then bd'ing CD11 and CD13 will ensure there's a nice fresh healthy supply of sperm! I feel like this is not going to be enough though - do you think CD11, 13, 14 and 15 will be ok?


----------



## stardust22

Nessicle said:


> Defo agree with there being less pressure!!
> 
> Me and OH bd'd on Tuesday night this week, will bd tonight and Sunday and then Tuesday which will be CD11. Then will bd CD13, 14 and 15 just once each day then CD17 for that extra shot!
> 
> Hoping the small amount of sex leading up to ov then bd'ing CD11 and CD13 will ensure there's a nice fresh healthy supply of sperm! I feel like this is not going to be enough though - do you think CD11, 13, 14 and 15 will be ok?

I did the SMEP last year (I got pregnant first month) sadly I had a mmc in January but I am feeling positive about trying again this cycle!!
x


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Stardust for the reassurance! So sorry to hear of your loss though :hugs: xx

I hope you get a sticky bean this cycle!


----------



## stardust22

Nessicle said:


> Thank you Stardust for the reassurance! So sorry to hear of your loss though :hugs: xx
> 
> I hope you get a sticky bean this cycle!

Thanks Nessicle, me too!! its been 8 weeks since my loss and I feel so ready now. 2 normal AF's and excited for all of us! so many SMEP and April testers!

Even if i don't get mine this quick, I will be so happy for everyone who gets the :bfp:


----------



## Nessicle

Aww bless you! Glad you have had two normal AF's - you will probably be quite fertile now as you've gotten pregnant recently so FX for you that you get your bfp this cycle!

I'm on my 3rd cycle ttc and while I know it's not long in terms of trying, I still don't feel too positive that I will get my bfp this cycle!

I was temping last cycle and it was just too focussed and sometimes I think that can work against us! We also bd'd every single day up to CD17 last cycle and bd'd twice on CD15 so think that may have worked against us! 

I'm using opk's starting from CD10 on Monday and softcups for CD11, 13, 14 and 15 after I've laid with legs in the air for 30 mins! Using conceive+ for lube too! 

gosh I'm sooo hoping it's my turn this month!


----------



## stardust22

Nessicle said:


> Aww bless you! Glad you have had two normal AF's - you will probably be quite fertile now as you've gotten pregnant recently so FX for you that you get your bfp this cycle!
> 
> I'm on my 3rd cycle ttc and while I know it's not long in terms of trying, I still don't feel too positive that I will get my bfp this cycle!
> 
> I was temping last cycle and it was just too focussed and sometimes I think that can work against us! We also bd'd every single day up to CD17 last cycle and bd'd twice on CD15 so think that may have worked against us!
> 
> I'm using opk's starting from CD10 on Monday and softcups for CD11, 13, 14 and 15 after I've laid with legs in the air for 30 mins! Using conceive+ for lube too!
> 
> gosh I'm sooo hoping it's my turn this month!


I seem to ovulate quite late (around 18/19) and if I hadnt used opk I would never have really known. I dont temp or use anything else. Just the laying with the legs in the air LOL. TMI!!! but it worked and I think everyone is different! I am just doing the SMEP again with the OPK. Worked before so being positive.

This plan will make you more relaxed and remember, it really does only take ONE sperm!!! that is what I tell myself now. x

I will be keeping my eye out for you now, I will be seeing your BFP soon :happydance:


----------



## Swanny

+ OPK for me today so as we had a night off BDing last night I think we are going to go for it tonight, Friday and Saturday, Sunday off then one last time on Monday. Does that sound right?


----------



## stardust22

Sounds perfect!!!! how exciting


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Stardust!! Hoping by laying with legs in the air for 30 mins or so after sex (how long did you lay like that??) then popping in a softcup to stop any leakage it will help! 

Yeah you're right one spermy is all it takes! 

Thank you for the PMA :hugs: xx


----------



## faerieprozac

Heeey all I'm doing this this month, hope it works. I'll be due AF on april 2nd. 

We've bd on sunday, tuesday, tonight (hehe), I ov on saturday so gonna bd sat sun and mon?


----------



## Nessicle

sounds good hun!! GL!! :dust: to everyone!


----------



## stardust22

Legs in the air for about 30-45 mins. Always with plenty of entertainment (magazine, remote control, snacks LOL) we both laugh about it and I even had my laptop but nearly dropped it on my head. I have realised I am very flexible though.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey girls,

I'm going to join you on this plan this month. Month 2 ttc for me, armed and dangerous with new CBFM, conceive +, both taking pregancare conceive for him and her and also temping. Am thinking now about the softcups altho am not sure about that...

Last month BD on 14,15,16,17 of a 28 day cycle and BFN. Ovulation pains from day 15 and friend of mine suggested OV test kit so ran out and bought one on day 16 and got a + straight away... so either i missed the window (the surge can be in your system up to 48 hours) which could have been anywhere from day 13 or I didn't BD late enough.

What do you think girls... I guess we'll never know... Am hoping with full cycle monitoring through the CBFM and the SMEP we can crack it this month.

Good luck to all on the thread and here's hoping for our April BFPs!

Please add me to the testing date of 11th April.

Baby dust to all x x x x x


----------



## Nessicle

welcome cupcake! 

I think you would only see the surge on an opk once or twice on the same day but after that the surge has gone and the egg will be being released/have been released - after the surge (for me CD14) the egg is released between 12-36 hours, a +opk is only when the test line is as dark as or darker than the control line. A line in general wouldnt indicate a +opk. 

You sound like you bd'd on all the right days though hun! 

Me and OH bd'd every single day to CD17 and I still got a bfn so hence me giving this plan a try! I'll try anything lol cycle 3 for me hoping it won't take me longer than this cycle but suppose I can't control it hey?!

Good luck! x


----------



## Nessicle

stardust22 said:


> Legs in the air for about 30-45 mins. Always with plenty of entertainment (magazine, remote control, snacks LOL) we both laugh about it and I even had my laptop but nearly dropped it on my head. I have realised I am very flexible though.

Lol thank you for the advice - I plan to watch sex and the city and take a good book in the bedroom! Will rest my feet against the wall with a cushion under my bum :haha:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Good to meet you Nessicle! 

Annoying huh - so much effort and no reward... Just also found out that my uni friend is expecting in September and she got lucky first try...

I used the CB Ov test kit and got smiley face at 6pm on day 16, smiley face again on day 17 @ 12pm then no smiley face on same day at 6pm...

Very frustrating and thought I had loads of symptoms last month too... OV pain stayed with for a good week and a half leading up to AF - I never have that...

But have a highly stressful job and work long hours - chatted to mum about it and she says its not a condusive place to be when ttc! Hmmm hope she's wrong about that :( Trying to chill this month but really do want a 2010 baby and am the most impatient person I know.


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey Cupcake, as Nessicle said I think you have covered all days that you needed to. Im just going to bed every other day this month as giving my CBFM a miss this month but next month going to do the SMEP. 

Nessicle, I dont know if its true but I read somewhere that if you bed every day makes cm less fertile for the sperm to live in but dont know if thats true as lots of people get pregnant that way too. Its so confusing. I always just stick to every second day to be on the safe side and both peak days as I tried every day for a long time to no avail but I guess its whatever you feel happiest with.

Have you seen that you can buy a guy a kit to check his sperm levels at home, what else will they think of next??!! lol....

Im on vits and next month if no BFP the plan is to go back to CBFM, softcups and if that fails then maybe try preseed but trying to hold off for a while. 

'The great sperm race' is on 23rd march, it looks quite interesting. Is anyone else obsessed with the baby channel and 'one born every minute'?

Sorry so long


----------



## wantingagirl

Yes cupcake it always happen that way. My sister is pregnant again after 3 months of trying and first month with other two kids it sucks. Happy for her obviously but as soon as we want a kid I think it should just happen straight away I wish lol.... Im very impatient too. My other sis got pregnant first time too but hey the moment it happens it will be so worth the wait :happydance:

Hope everyone else is good?


----------



## AreIn83

I just found out a friend of mine is preg, first month off BCP. I'm happy for her but geez....Maybe SMEP is my key to success.


----------



## AreIn83

My chart looks like garbage. I'm having a hell of a day.


----------



## Nessicle

Cupcake1979 said:


> Good to meet you Nessicle!
> 
> Annoying huh - so much effort and no reward... Just also found out that my uni friend is expecting in September and she got lucky first try...
> 
> I used the CB Ov test kit and got smiley face at 6pm on day 16, smiley face again on day 17 @ 12pm then no smiley face on same day at 6pm...
> 
> Very frustrating and thought I had loads of symptoms last month too... OV pain stayed with for a good week and a half leading up to AF - I never have that...
> 
> But have a highly stressful job and work long hours - chatted to mum about it and she says its not a condusive place to be when ttc! Hmmm hope she's wrong about that :( Trying to chill this month but really do want a 2010 baby and am the most impatient person I know.

Ah I see - I just use the cheap opk's so understand with the smiley faces now :thumbup: 

I know how you feel chick - I had lines on FRER's from 9dpo to about 11dpo then nothing it was so frustrating everyone saw them and they were as convinced as me that I was pregnant but AF came bang on time! ugh

I have a stressful job too hun I'm with you on that one - I reckon that does cause so many problems when ttc, being under stress at work! I'm trying to take a relaxed laid back approach but it's difficult when your head is banging and you have 20 people pestering you at work, makes you wanna scream!! 

I am sooo impatient lol, I hate that I can't control this situation!


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> Nessicle, I dont know if its true but I read somewhere that if you bed every day makes cm less fertile for the sperm to live in but dont know if thats true as lots of people get pregnant that way too. Its so confusing. I always just stick to every second day to be on the safe side and both peak days as I tried every day for a long time to no avail but I guess its whatever you feel happiest with.

yeah definitely gonna do that this cycle which is why I thought SMEP seemed like a good idea.

I've tried the every day route which obviously didnt work for us so will slow it down now!


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> Yes cupcake it always happen that way. My sister is pregnant again after 3 months of trying and first month with other two kids it sucks. Happy for her obviously but as soon as we want a kid I think it should just happen straight away I wish lol.... Im very impatient too. My other sis got pregnant first time too but hey the moment it happens it will be so worth the wait :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone else is good?

tell me about it - my friend got pregnant accidentally with her first while she was on bcp, her and her partner had only been together about a month as well! 

Second time she got pregnant first month trying and third which shes expecting now she came off bcp in October, got pregnant in November - first month again!!! 

She told me valentine's day that she was 12 weeks pregnant - the day I got my period, I was distraught! 

I was happy for her but sooo jealous and upset - I just want one, she has two already lol!


----------



## Cupcake1979

Nessicle said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Yes cupcake it always happen that way. My sister is pregnant again after 3 months of trying and first month with other two kids it sucks. Happy for her obviously but as soon as we want a kid I think it should just happen straight away I wish lol.... Im very impatient too. My other sis got pregnant first time too but hey the moment it happens it will be so worth the wait :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone else is good?
> 
> tell me about it - my friend got pregnant accidentally with her first while she was on bcp, her and her partner had only been together about a month as well!
> 
> Second time she got pregnant first month trying and third which shes expecting now she came off bcp in October, got pregnant in November - first month again!!!
> 
> She told me valentine's day that she was 12 weeks pregnant - the day I got my period, I was distraught!
> 
> I was happy for her but sooo jealous and upset - I just want one, she has two already lol!Click to expand...

Know exactly how you feel - seems to be the way! It's taken alot of convincing with my other half to start ttc and now that he's finally up for it seems like it will never happen, even though you've been mentally preparing for it for so long!

Oh how funny you had your period on Valentines day - I did too... our cycles must be pretty similar... Mine's 28 days exactly, got my march AF on 14th too... What day you on now - I'm CD5...


----------



## Nessicle

I'm on a 27 day cycle hun so AF got me bang on time 13 March - makes me 6dpo! Only a day behind me woo!!


----------



## stardust22

Hi Cupcake, you, me and Nessicle are all very close this month! I am CD 2. Its looking like a really big uptake on the SMEP!! cant wait for all the results. Lots of BFP for us all


----------



## Nessicle

:dust: to all of us!!


----------



## hopefully2

Hi
i tried this plan this month and am just waiting to test now. I think i'm about 7dpo. Really trying not to stress this month and symptom spot BUT.... i have heartburn the last 2 days which i only ever got before in the second trimester. Don't think its a typical early pregnancy sign but is just really standing out at the moment :wacko:


----------



## Nessicle

it can be an early pregnancy symptom hun definitely! It can be one of the first things you notice when pregnant - good luck!


----------



## hopefully2

Oh god! In serious danger of getting my hopes way too high now!!!!
Fingers crossed this plan is the one for us all, would be so great.


----------



## Cupcake1979

stardust22 said:


> Hi Cupcake, you, me and Nessicle are all very close this month! I am CD 2. Its looking like a really big uptake on the SMEP!! cant wait for all the results. Lots of BFP for us all

Fantastic - always better to track the cycle with a few buddies!

Stardust, where you from in essex? I'm thorpe bay way, just past southend :)


----------



## stardust22

Nothing wrong with being positive hun!!! keep us posted with your result. xxx


----------



## stardust22

Cupcake1979 said:


> stardust22 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Cupcake, you, me and Nessicle are all very close this month! I am CD 2. Its looking like a really big uptake on the SMEP!! cant wait for all the results. Lots of BFP for us all
> 
> Fantastic - always better to track the cycle with a few buddies!
> 
> Stardust, where you from in essex? I'm thorpe bay way, just past southend :)Click to expand...

we are very close hey! I might even know you lol x


----------



## Nessicle

definitely helps having cycle buddies to compare symptoms with :thumbup:


----------



## gingerwhinger

My cycle is similar to a few of you ladies - I am cd5 and have a bang on 28 day cycle. Hoping to try this plan the only thing that worries me is convincing df with regards to the fact some days we are not meant to bd :dohh: e'd be mightly confused if I was like 'errr not today darlin' and he has asked not to know about when I am ov and all this ttc stuff because he feels under too much pressure to perform, so I can't really tell him I plan on following a bloomin plan!! But he would never believe me if I started pretending to have a headache and such like :wacko: so I plan on pretending to fall straight asleep soon as we go to bed those nights and leaping out of bed soon as the alarm sounds on those mornings!! :winkwink: the things we do are mental aren't they.


----------



## AreIn83

gingerwhinger said:


> My cycle is similar to a few of you ladies - I am cd5 and have a bang on 28 day cycle. Hoping to try this plan the only thing that worries me is convincing df with regards to the fact some days we are not meant to bd :dohh: e'd be mightly confused if I was like 'errr not today darlin' and he has asked not to know about when I am ov and all this ttc stuff because he feels under too much pressure to perform, so I can't really tell him I plan on following a bloomin plan!! But he would never believe me if I started pretending to have a headache and such like :wacko: so I plan on pretending to fall straight asleep soon as we go to bed those nights and leaping out of bed soon as the alarm sounds on those mornings!! :winkwink: the things we do are mental aren't they.

This is too funny. DH and I have been doing this so long all I have to say is "date night". He knows what I'm talking about and he knows what my OPKs are supposed to look like and he knows when I can test. He's up for :sex: all night, any night. He gets stressed about it too, though.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Gingerwhinger - you're spot on with me then :)

Will you be due AF on 11th April then?

FX for all of us... lots of baby dust to you all girls x x x :baby:


----------



## bonjo808

Ginger - that's hilarious....So far my DH is up for it whenever I say its time...he doesn't know I'm following a plan exactly but he's down w/ trying as much as possible...


----------



## stardust22

you lucky girls!!! my DH knows EVERYTHING. he wants to know everything and I tell him too much haha. He did struggle with it last time. we didnt end up doing it much and missed our opportunity. this month we will be going for it! I said I will just get him drunk if I have to. He hates the pressure and performing can be a problem. OH DEAR if he knew I was telling EVERYONE about this HEHE. bless
x


----------



## gingerwhinger

Yup cupcake af due 11th - fingers crossed she cuts me some slack and stays well away :thumbup: Last cycle I tested like a nutter from about 9dpo so I am going to try and steer clear of any test untill the 10th at the earliest!


----------



## stardust22

gingerwhinger said:


> Yup cupcake af due 11th - fingers crossed she cuts me some slack and stays well away :thumbup: Last cycle I tested like a nutter from about 9dpo so I am going to try and steer clear of any test untill the 10th at the earliest!

gingerwhinger, I used so many expensive tests from day 8 right through to day 15 and then got my AF. What a waste. i am also determined not to do this again! I am spending too much money! I am banned from buying them. I have one left and saving it for the 16th April. but If I OV late I might wait longer.
xx


----------



## Nessicle

i've wasted so much money too on testing- thats not happening this cycle! I've got a digi that I will use if I am late for AF but that's it! 

Ive told my OH what days we're bd'ing but he doesnt ask anything else, I've told him when I'm ovulating and that he has to fertilise me lol but my OH doesnt need to know anything else :thumbup:


----------



## mamaxm

new dates are up! we've got 15 girls now! and hopefully 15 bfps!!!!!! according to statistics, we should get at least 7 bfps. :happydance: i hope we get more! i'm really praying this is my month though, this is my last chance for a winter baby for another year! 
so i left my softcup in for almost 16 hours :wacko: totally forgot it was in. oh well, i've heard other girls have left theirs in for 24. 
loving smep. doesn't even really feel like i'm ttc, it feels just right :)
hope everyones doing well!


----------



## mamaxm

oh, and takingforever, where are you?! you're testing in 11 days! :happydance: our first tester!!!


----------



## hopefully2

oh mamaxm can you add me to the dates please. I did smep this month but only spotted the thread today. I'm testing the 24th march and really hoping its my month.


----------



## mamaxm

stardust22 said:


> gingerwhinger said:
> 
> 
> Yup cupcake af due 11th - fingers crossed she cuts me some slack and stays well away :thumbup: Last cycle I tested like a nutter from about 9dpo so I am going to try and steer clear of any test untill the 10th at the earliest!
> 
> gingerwhinger, I used so many expensive tests from day 8 right through to day 15 and then got my AF. What a waste. i am also determined not to do this again! I am spending too much money! I am banned from buying them. I have one left and saving it for the 16th April. but If I OV late I might wait longer.
> xxClick to expand...

yes we all like to say we're going to stop poas but (at least for me) it never happens! i bought 50 epts on amazon.com for $11. and if i get a bfp before i use them all, i'm going to mail them out to whoever wants them on bnb. and i got two free ones with my preseed, so i have 52! we decided if we're not pregnant by august we're going to stop for a little bit, give it a rest and go on vacation, so imo i have 52 tests for 5 cycles! :thumbup:


----------



## mamaxm

hopefully2 said:


> oh mamaxm can you add me to the dates please. I did smep this month but only spotted the thread today. I'm testing the 24th march and really hoping its my month.

adding you now! so you're our first tester! looking forward to it, keep us posted!


----------



## hopefully2

I hope i bring us all luck with the first BFP :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Gosh I hope this works for me too this cycle, just to see those two little lines on a test will be soooo amazing!!

this time last cycle me and OH had already started bd'ing. We bd'd on Tuesday night this week and will bd tomorrow night and probs Sunday then Tuesday which will be CD11!


----------



## AreIn83

mamaxm said:
 

> hopefully2 said:
> 
> 
> oh mamaxm can you add me to the dates please. I did smep this month but only spotted the thread today. I'm testing the 24th march and really hoping its my month.
> 
> adding you now! so you're our first tester! looking forward to it, keep us posted!Click to expand...

Good luck! Maybe you're our lucky charm!


----------



## LuckyD

Hi Ladies,

can I join you? I am very new to this site, but have been lurking around a little bit and am VERY interested to see how this plan goes!

Me and my OH are about to start our 4th month of trying and are planning to follow the sperm meets egg plan...plus using pre-seed, which we haven't before.

It's all new to me - haven't used OPK's or anything yet, so I am excited to be doing something a bit different! 

I was due AF yesterday but never arrived, BFN this morning, and I THINK it will come later today or tomorrow...so when it does will be able to work out my dates for next month.

Good luck to everyone here! Fingers crossed for all of you xxxx


----------



## mamaxm

LuckyD said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> can I join you? I am very new to this site, but have been lurking around a little bit and am VERY interested to see how this plan goes!
> 
> Me and my OH are about to start our 4th month of trying and are planning to follow the sperm meets egg plan...plus using pre-seed, which we haven't before.
> 
> It's all new to me - haven't used OPK's or anything yet, so I am excited to be doing something a bit different!
> 
> I was due AF yesterday but never arrived, BFN this morning, and I THINK it will come later today or tomorrow...so when it does will be able to work out my dates for next month.
> 
> Good luck to everyone here! Fingers crossed for all of you xxxx

yesss ma'am! just let me know if you've got a bfp, maybe you'll be our first then! good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## LuckyD

mamaxm said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> can I join you? I am very new to this site, but have been lurking around a little bit and am VERY interested to see how this plan goes!
> 
> Me and my OH are about to start our 4th month of trying and are planning to follow the sperm meets egg plan...plus using pre-seed, which we haven't before.
> 
> It's all new to me - haven't used OPK's or anything yet, so I am excited to be doing something a bit different!
> 
> I was due AF yesterday but never arrived, BFN this morning, and I THINK it will come later today or tomorrow...so when it does will be able to work out my dates for next month.
> 
> Good luck to everyone here! Fingers crossed for all of you xxxx
> 
> yesss ma'am! just let me know if you've got a bfp, maybe you'll be our first then! good luck! :thumbup:Click to expand...


I love your positivity Mamaxm!

Unfortunately, as I thought, AF arrived today...:growlmad:

Ah well, at least it means I can try this plan with all of you and the OPKs I ordered won't be wasted!

Sooooo....can you put me down for testing on April 18th please?

Thanks!!!! And :dust: to all!


----------



## stardust22

Welcome luckyd, I am just couple days ahead of you!! cant wait for the results of this plan. 

Mamaxm, are you going to put any BFP next to the names on the top of this thread, obviously if everyone is happy with that?


----------



## wantingagirl

AreIn83 - Jee soo isnt that the way it happens all the time!!?? My sis is pregnant 13 weeks and 3rd month trying its so hard, like you say happy for her but hurts like hell for me

Yeah Nessicle its got to work for us all at some point huh? I think with men they would gladly bed every day but it was getting frustrating and boring for me (if you know what I mean) and I dont want it to get like that. FX for you, lots of BFP xmas babies for us all!! Seems like a very high percentage for SMEP so FX for us all 
Aw I know exactly how you feel its soul destroying, we are told all through school that oh my goodness have sex once and bam your pregnant as if that was true and when we are ready it becomes very difficult. My other sis has two kids and got pregnant first shot and my mum got pregnant with us first time and there is five of us. A mate of mine from work too got pregnant by accident and she already has 3, we hear of this all too often. I guess we just need to carry on and glad we all have each other to talk to or I would go insane. We will achieve our goal I just want it to be now 

Im glad you managed to convince your OH and hope it happens soon cupcake, my first took me 12 months and thought it would never happen. I guess our time will come I just wish it was now. Good luck for you and everyone. I am on cycle day 9 getting excited about catching an eggy for a xmas baby 

Oh hopefully2 good luck to you I really hope this is your month. I always say I wont SS but its so hard. keep us updated!

Hehe... gingerwhinger that made me laugh, yeah men totally dont want to know what is going on just better leaving them in the dark with regards to it, my hubby is the same.

Mamaxm - Yes its weird isnt it doesnt feel so pressured doing SMEP and something to all focus on! Thats very kind of you regarding the tests and yes a break is always good just to relax and not have to think about it for a while but Im sure you will get your BFP before then. :)

FX and welcome LuckyD!

:dust:


----------



## LuckyD

stardust22 said:


> Welcome luckyd, I am just couple days ahead of you!! cant wait for the results of this plan.


Awesome! Will be great to have someone around the same time so we can go through it together. I am excited about this too - for some reason it feels good to have a 'plan'. I guess so much of TTC is out of our control, it feels kinda nice to have some sort of structure to follow! Anyway, good luck to you - I will be following your cycle with interest! :flower:


----------



## LuckyD

Thanks wantingagirl! And FX for you too! Can't wait til people start testing - hopefully :bfp: for everyone here xx


----------



## stardust22

LuckyD said:


> stardust22 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome luckyd, I am just couple days ahead of you!! cant wait for the results of this plan.
> 
> 
> Awesome! Will be great to have someone around the same time so we can go through it together. I am excited about this too - for some reason it feels good to have a 'plan'. I guess so much of it is out of our control, it feels kinda nice to have some sort of structure to follow! Anyway, good luck to you - I will be following your cycle with interest! :flower:Click to expand...

I will be watching you too LOL, We can all support each other and also share advice and I will be so happy to see the good news for everyone on here. there is DEFINATELY going to be some BFP in this thread! x


----------



## gingerwhinger

Morning ladies :flower: Now sorry if this is too personal a question but does anyone elses oh seem to feel like they have to bd non stop as soon as you stop your af, as if to 'make up for lost time'?? Because that seems to be my oh's theory :dohh:

I know the plan says to bd on cd 8 then every other day till pos opk etc but I assume it isn't cheating to be at it as and when untill cd 8?! I stopped my af yesterday and ummm traditionally it's like living with someone who's been without it for a decade for a few days and all the worse now that he is working from home :blush: I need to perfect my bd avoiding technique, ready for cd9 - Monday!! I like this plan though already, gives me something else to concentrate on other than baby baby baby baby the structure with this plan has settled my head a bit, believe it or not!


----------



## LuckyD

gingerwhinger said:


> Morning ladies :flower: Now sorry if this is too personal a question but does anyone elses oh seem to feel like they have to bd non stop as soon as you stop your af, as if to 'make up for lost time'?? Because that seems to be my oh's theory :dohh:
> 
> I know the plan says to bd on cd 8 then every other day till pos opk etc but I assume it isn't cheating to be at it as and when untill cd 8?! I stopped my af yesterday and ummm traditionally it's like living with someone who's been without it for a decade for a few days and all the worse now that he is working from home :blush: I need to perfect my bd avoiding technique, ready for cd9 - Monday!! I like this plan though already, gives me something else to concentrate on other than baby baby baby baby the structure with this plan has settled my head a bit, believe it or not!


Ha ha, I know what you're talking about gingerwhinger!

I am sure it is fine as long as he doesn't 'run out of steam' by ovulation time..that is what happens to us sometimes, everything starts with a bang (literally!) then it gets harder to keep up the consistency as time goes by...that's why I like this plan, every two days takes the pressure off, then only three days in a row around ovulation. I think we got a bit worried in the past and thought the more we did it the better, but that just ended up being a bit tiring and stressful.

If you are both feeling it, go for it I say!:thumbup:


----------



## gingerwhinger

I think that is what happened to us last time too, to start with we went at it a bit mental then got a case of bd burn out and maybe missed a couple of crucial days - hence bfn!! I am also thinking of cutting alcohol out altogether.... we always have a beer or 2 with dinner and infront of the telly, it's just our normal, but I am wondering if it would be better to totally stop?

I keep thinking last time I got preggers not only was I on the pill but I was going through a pubs and parties sort of stage of life and my tiny bean (now my gorgeous son) must have been sozzled untill I found out - so I am not sure if the odd beer is something I should totally quit to help conceive (obv I would not drink if I got my bfp) or if by doing so I would just be adding more pressure on myself?? What do you girls think?


----------



## jwhitneys1

what is the sperm meets egg plan will give anything a try??


----------



## wantingagirl

LuckyD said:


> Thanks wantingagirl! And FX for you too! Can't wait til people start testing - hopefully :bfp: for everyone here xx

Thanx LuckyD


----------



## wantingagirl

jwhitneys1 - https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm something for us all to focus on 

Gingerwhinger, Im really not sure im in the same situation last time I conceived had quite a few drinks and this time I havent conceived yet so thinking if drink is an issue?

Anyone else any advice?


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> Yeah Nessicle its got to work for us all at some point huh? I think with men they would gladly bed every day but it was getting frustrating and boring for me (if you know what I mean) and I dont want it to get like that. FX for you, lots of BFP xmas babies for us all!! Seems like a very high percentage for SMEP so FX for us all
> Aw I know exactly how you feel its soul destroying, we are told all through school that oh my goodness have sex once and bam your pregnant as if that was true and when we are ready it becomes very difficult. My other sis has two kids and got pregnant first shot and my mum got pregnant with us first time and there is five of us. A mate of mine from work too got pregnant by accident and she already has 3, we hear of this all too often. I guess we just need to carry on and glad we all have each other to talk to or I would go insane. We will achieve our goal I just want it to be now


it does sound like a high percentage so I'm hoping it's 3rd time lucky!! 

we defo got a bit of bd burn out but we kept going until CD17 and bd'd twice on CD15 but think that may hve been to our detriment!

The thing that gets me is - if there is an egg, and there is sperm.....why no baby??


----------



## bonjo808

it does sound like a high percentage so I'm hoping it's 3rd time lucky!! 

we defo got a bit of bd burn out but we kept going until CD17 and bd'd twice on CD15 but think that may hve been to our detriment!

The thing that gets me is - if there is an egg, and there is sperm.....why no baby??[/QUOTE]

I agree Nessicle - egg + sperm = baby, right? so WTH is the problem :) I only need one good :spermy: 

I saw this quote on another thread and wanted to share. I'm not super religous but I thought this was nice...

"Never think that God's delays are God's denials. Hold on; hold fast; hold out. Patience is genius."


----------



## wantingagirl

it does sound like a high percentage so I'm hoping it's 3rd time lucky!! 

we defo got a bit of bd burn out but we kept going until CD17 and bd'd twice on CD15 but think that may hve been to our detriment!

The thing that gets me is - if there is an egg, and there is sperm.....why no baby??[/QUOTE]


Yeah thats something I am clueless about too Nessicle. 
Ive read sometimes too the sperm just cant get through the egg then even if they do the egg has to divide properly and reach the lining of the uterus and then it still might not implant properly jee so its such a journey!! This looks weird https://www.medicinenet.com/conception_pictures_slideshow/article.htm

Think its only 20 odd percent a month sucess rate, sucks


----------



## Nessicle

funny isnt it - you would think that out of those millions of sperm that at least one could find an egg that's about 20 times bigger than the sperm lol. I think I have dud eggs :rofl: 

I've started getting sticky CM so I'm on track for ovulation! Will probably get creamy over the weekend then watery hoping for some nice EWCM for CD13 at the latest!


----------



## californiamom

Can you count me in on this too? I am on CD13 now and already BD'd on CD8 & CD11. I'm on a 28 day cycle so, testing date would be April 3rd. Good luck, girls!


----------



## minidyson

Hi all - really can't wait to see how many BFP's we get from this thread!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi Ladies, I am going to try this plan whenever my period decides to come. I am on day 7 of provera, and my cycle is officially 30 days late. I am also taking this in conjunction with Femara. Is that ok? When I get a cycle I will include when Im testing. Im hoping for an April BFP but if not then IUI in May. Then it will be officially 14 months of trying to get this baby! :thumbup:


----------



## CoRbEkR

Hi, if you don't mind, could you please add me for March 25th. Have been ttc since August and this was my first month trying smep. I know its all in God's hands, but hoping this is my month!


----------



## mamaxm

stardust22 said:


> Welcome luckyd, I am just couple days ahead of you!! cant wait for the results of this plan.
> 
> Mamaxm, are you going to put any BFP next to the names on the top of this thread, obviously if everyone is happy with that?

heck yes i am! hopefully there will be alot of :bfp: and very few :witch:. 

sorry i haven't been on much, been spending some time with my sister. supposed to o tomorrow (according to the past), so mad! left my thermometer at home and there weren't any at my sisters house, so haven't temped in two days, but i went out and bought one today so hopefully my body will stay on it's usual course and i didn't o early. 
smep has been so lovely! i've been so relaxed! if relaxing is the way to a bfp, i WILL get one this month!


----------



## mamaxm

btw! we now have 18 girls, 40% of 18 is 7.2! so at least 7 of us should get our bfps! i'm hoping more since most of us are using preseed or concieve+ or softcups!
can you believe that? 7 of us! i'm so excited to see what happens!


----------



## jaimad

Can you add me to the 25th of this month please! I sure hope we get some bfp's with this method!


----------



## AreIn83

Mamaxm-Got our Pre-Seed and tried it out for CD14 last night!! 
Last cycle, O came on CD16 but I've had neg OPKs today. FF did change my O date from cd17 to cd16 last cycle so maybe I'm really a day behind. CP still high but firm and temp dropped lower this morning. I'm not giving up hope yet!!!!


----------



## mamaxm

i'm supposed to o today! this cycle was so much quicker, i think because of smep. i'm just ready to be in the 2ww. 
new dates are up! now that jaimad has joined us, 8 of us should get our bfps!


----------



## mamaxm

jaimad said:


> Can you add me to the 25th of this month please! I sure hope we get some bfp's with this method!

i put you down for march 25. did you mean march or april?


----------



## jaimad

Yes for march! Thank you!


----------



## gingerwhinger

CD8 for me today so bd this morning and a day off tomorrow! :winkwink: love having it set out like this, such a doddle. I will be sticking with it even if I don't catch the eggy this month... I just feel so much more chilled out! OH is still none the wiser :thumbup:


----------



## mamaxm

gingerwhinger said:


> CD8 for me today so bd this morning and a day off tomorrow! :winkwink: love having it set out like this, such a doddle. I will be sticking with it even if I don't catch the eggy this month... I just feel so much more chilled out! OH is still none the wiser :thumbup:

i know! this plan is absoluely perfect! im a little bit irritated right now because i just don't have to pee today so i'm having to wait FOREVER to get a goood sample for an opk. very scared i might not o this cycle. it would be the first cycle i haven't. i hope i get my smiley today :thumbup:


----------



## mamaxm

jaimad said:


> Yes for march! Thank you!

dates up! you're testing in four days, good luck! have you done any tests today?


----------



## takingforever

mamaxm said:


> 8 of us should get our bfps!

I hope im one of the lucky 8 as today ive got real bad heartburn and had some mega painfull trapped wind :wacko: i keep having the odd twinge in my left nipple :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

evening girls! 

well CD9 and had :sex: with OH to ensure nice healthy supply on CD11!! will also be :sex: on CD13, 14 and 15 - hoping that will be enough! My opk's are normally positive on CD14 so hoping that will cover me!


----------



## honeybee28

hey girls!! we do the smep too. currently on our 2nd cycle of it, 10dpo, af due this wed 24 march. have tested today with a sensitive internet cheapie but bfn boooo. will wait to see if af turns up before i test again, im sure she will, im not feeling confident.

fx everyone.x


----------



## hopefully2

I CAN'T BELIEVE IT BUT I'M OUR FIRST BFP :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Had a really vivid dream last night about a positive pregnancy test so got up and tested this morning with a cheapie and really thought i could see a very faint line so this evening i got oh to hit tesco for a digital and there it was "1-2 weeks pregnant".
I am in complete shock! Wasn't going to test for a few days :cloud9:


----------



## LuckyD

Congrats hopefully2! That is awesome news! :happydance:


----------



## bonjo808

:thumbup: CONGRATS!!! :happydance:

Excited to see how many more we get!!


----------



## hopefully2

I'm stuck to the sofa here in a mix of shock delight and nerves!!! I OFFICIALLY LOVE SMEP!!!!


----------



## californiamom

hopefully2 said:


> I CAN'T BELIEVE IT BUT I'M OUR FIRST BFP :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Had a really vivid dream last night about a positive pregnancy test so got up and tested this morning with a cheapie and really thought i could see a very faint line so this evening i got oh to hit tesco for a digital and there it was "1-2 weeks pregnant".
> I am in complete shock! Wasn't going to test for a few days :cloud9:

:o CONGRATULATIONS, HOPEFULLY2!!!! :thumbup:

The same thing happened to my sister-in-law recently. She had a dream that she took a pregnancy test and it was positive so she woke up in the middle of the night and it was positive!!!

I feel like 8 BFPs is a goal for us. Come on girls, we can exceed that number!!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## minidyson

Congrats!!!! Was this your first month trying it?


----------



## hopefully2

I really feel this is a lucky thread and was loving the relaxedness of SMEP. These BFP's are gonna roll in ......:happydance:


----------



## hopefully2

minidyson said:


> Congrats!!!! Was this your first month trying it?

yeah was our first month trying SMEP but almost 6th month ttc. Other things i tried were EPO to increase cm and drinking lots of water and i cut out caffeine a lot!


----------



## minidyson

hopefully2 said:


> minidyson said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!! Was this your first month trying it?
> 
> yeah was our first month trying SMEP but almost 6th month ttc. Other things i tried were EPO to increase cm and drinking lots of water and i cut out caffeine a lot!Click to expand...

Very excited now, we have an official 100% success rate so far!!!! Congrats, you must be so pleased :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## bonjo808

hopefully2 - how many DPO are you and what kind of symptoms have you had? 

I'm in the 2ww so I'm always curious to know what others experience.


----------



## hopefully2

Hi,
I'm 10dpo i reckon. Haven't got any major typical pregnancy symptoms yet but thinking about it the ones i noticed are...
-heartburn from early on (apparently sign of extra progesterone being released)
-sleepy in the evenings (not dramatically now) but then if anything wakes me, like dd i'm having real trouble getting back
- baby brain... putting recycling in the washing machine, my keys in fridge etc!
- mild period like cramps/fullness
- then last night a real vivid dream anout doing a pregnancy test, it being positive and me and hubbie celebrating! I never remember my dreams properly so it made me do a test!


----------



## rockabyebaby

Hi ladies, I am hoping you could help me out with my question, I am so confused and don't really know what I should be doing? Well I decided to try out the Sperm meets egg plan and finally on Thursday I got a +opk, to my surprise my O came 3 days earlier this month, so luckily I decided to buy some opks or I would have never known! Well we :sex: Thurs, Fri and Sat, today is my day off, but today is when I noticed my EWCM, Tmi, sorry but it was real eggy today and snotty looking. Last week I had some here and there and was wondering why this month I was having so little and then today, bam, I get some! should I :sex: again today? its my off day or just wait till tomorrow?? Hope someone can help me out, thank you!!


----------



## rockabyebaby

Oh and one more thing, I have had cramping today, lower back is aching and tummy too! Thank you!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey, ladies! I am going to try the SME plan this month. Read through the first 8 pages, but need to get off the computer sometime this evening! :) I will be testing April 19.

Can't wait to see the statistics on this thread! Hope it's 100% successful! Good luck everyone!


----------



## jaimad

Hello ladies!! Not due to test till 25th but got this today at 5pm

https://i316.photobucket.com/albums/mm330/jaimaphoto/ce82adfd.jpg


----------



## Shey

haha I did something like that when i was with my son's dad that whole month we were together.


----------



## Precious318

Hello ladies, 

I'm going to try the SMEP this cycle...My AF arrived yesterday so I can't wait till it's over so that I can begin. I really hope April is our month!!! Good luck everyone!!! My testing date should be April 25th.


----------



## takingforever

Congratulations Jaimad and Hopefully2 on your :bfp:s ive read hopefully2s symptoms and just wanted to ask Jaimad what yours were if thats ok :) Hope you both have a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## hjh_1987

I have only just looked up about the sperm meets egg plan...its pretty much what i have been doing anyway! hehe! Minus the OPK's. 
I did one cycle with them last month and never got a pos :(
x


----------



## Nessicle

Congratulations Hopefully2 and Jaimad!!! 

woo hooo!!! So happy for you both!! 

I'm hoping the relaxedness of the SMEP works for me too! Haven't done any temping this month so feeling much less focussed on ttc, which I think is a good thing! 

BD'd yesterday CD9 so CD11 is tomorrow then Cd13, 14 and 15 with a good measure hump on CD17!! 

we havent gone hell for leather on sex this cycle either so hoping the quality of OH's sperm will be good!

I ended up getting decaff teabags for work as I love the taste of tea so hoping that will count towards my water in take with drinking more water in general. 

Just started getting creamy CM today so I'm on track for ovulation!


----------



## minidyson

Congrats Jaimad!!! 2 for 2!!!!

Good luck for the rest of us!!!


----------



## mamaxm

100% SUCCESS RATE SO FAR!!!!!!! :happydance: i'm so happy for jaimad and hopefully2! congratulations girls! we should get at least 9bfps now that a couple more girls have joined. 
well i'm still waiting to o, never really got a good urine sample yesterday so i'm not trusting my opks, CP is high/soft/open, cm is watery, but my temp didn't shoot up this morning so maybe i'll o today. i'll be so mad if i don't o this cycle, it's actually really stressing me out. going to try to ignore it. hopefully i'll o today, i've been cramping all morning.
i'm so excited for our bfps :cloud9: please save a nice warm seat for me in first tri. more bfps to come i hope!


----------



## Hayz9399

Can I join? I'm currently on cd 9, will BD later & every other night. Am starting opks tomorrow. congrats on the BFPs girls.


----------



## hopefully2

rockabyebaby said:


> Hi ladies, I am hoping you could help me out with my question, I am so confused and don't really know what I should be doing? Well I decided to try out the Sperm meets egg plan and finally on Thursday I got a +opk, to my surprise my O came 3 days earlier this month, so luckily I decided to buy some opks or I would have never known! Well we :sex: Thurs, Fri and Sat, today is my day off, but today is when I noticed my EWCM, Tmi, sorry but it was real eggy today and snotty looking. Last week I had some here and there and was wondering why this month I was having so little and then today, bam, I get some! should I :sex: again today? its my off day or just wait till tomorrow?? Hope someone can help me out, thank you!!

Rockabyebaby
Was hoping someone with a bit more experience of SMEP would come along and answer but don't want to leave you hanging. Its a bit of a hard call, i think the gaps between bding in the smep plan are what make it and pains around ovulation can occur before, during or after. But they also say anytime you have egg white go for it. So i'm really stuck.....:wacko:. All i can tell you is what i'd do and that would be go for it! 
Let us know how you go and hope that helps x


----------



## hopefully2

mamaxm said:


> 100% SUCCESS RATE SO FAR!!!!!!! :happydance: i'm so happy for jaimad and hopefully2! congratulations girls! we should get at least 9bfps now that a couple more girls have joined.
> well i'm still waiting to o, never really got a good urine sample yesterday so i'm not trusting my opks, CP is high/soft/open, cm is watery, but my temp didn't shoot up this morning so maybe i'll o today. i'll be so mad if i don't o this cycle, it's actually really stressing me out. going to try to ignore it. hopefully i'll o today, i've been cramping all morning.
> i'm so excited for our bfps :cloud9: please save a nice warm seat for me in first tri. more bfps to come i hope!

Can't believe we are 2 for 2 now!! Must make the rest of you very excited :happydance:
Congrats jaimad, another early bfp too, can't believe it.
Come on girls roll the bfp's in now :flower:


----------



## AreIn83

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congratulations Hopefully and Jaimad!!!! I'm so excited for both of you!!!

Can someone peek at my chart? Its CD17 and I haven't gotten a pos OPK but by the looks of my chart my temps are going up? I could have missed my surge I suppose but I've been testing twice a day and have never had a problem catching it before.


----------



## jaimad

I really has no symptoms at all this month! Every other month I had felt preggo but bfn. This month I have been having milky cm since ovulation & heartburn at night for the last few nights. I had some cramping at 6dpo but nothing since then.


----------



## mamaxm

AreIn83 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Congratulations Hopefully and Jaimad!!!! I'm so excited for both of you!!!
> 
> Can someone peek at my chart? Its CD17 and I haven't gotten a pos OPK but by the looks of my chart my temps are going up? I could have missed my surge I suppose but I've been testing twice a day and have never had a problem catching it before.

it doesn't look like you've o'd yet.. imo. but i'm a newbie :) i'm getting frustrated at my opk/temps too. normally i o on cd 15 and it seems that's not going to happen this cycle, my lp better not be shorter :nope:


----------



## mamaxm

loulou1983 said:


> yip- i used it for the first time this month- AF due Friday so we'll see but dont really feel preggo so onto April with you ladies!!!!!

YOU'RE PREGNANT TOO! 
^^^it was her first cycle! she's on the first page, so excited! 3 for 3!


----------



## AreIn83

I'm so frustrated. I hoping this isn't an annovulatory cycle.


----------



## wantingagirl

AreIn83 said:


> I'm so frustrated. I hoping this isn't an annovulatory cycle.

Woo hoo I hope this plan works for all of us and congrats to the BFP. 

Im not sure maybe you have still yet to Ovulate? What cycle day are you on?


----------



## jelliebabie

woohoo! Put me down for 12th of april. Af is coming today so im with you ladies for next month! How long ttc for all with bfps from this method? Congrats girls x


----------



## AreIn83

Today is CD17. I only O'd for sure on my own for the first time in a year and a half last cycle. The cycle before that was medicated and before that, I was completely annovulatory. So I'm a little scared!


----------



## Nessicle

AreIn83 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Congratulations Hopefully and Jaimad!!!! I'm so excited for both of you!!!
> 
> Can someone peek at my chart? Its CD17 and I haven't gotten a pos OPK but by the looks of my chart my temps are going up? I could have missed my surge I suppose but I've been testing twice a day and have never had a problem catching it before.

Looks like you ov'd on CD15 hun! your next temp on FF should confirm it :thumbup:


----------



## posh

I will join you girls next cycle if AF arrives this week. Hopefully it doesn't!
I'm game to give anything a go! :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> woohoo! Put me down for 12th of april. Af is coming today so im with you ladies for next month! How long ttc for all with bfps from this method? Congrats girls x

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

hiya darl' :flower: x


----------



## Helly

Can someone take a look at my chart and see if I qualify for this thread? I wasn't getting positive OPK's when I thought I should so I BD'd more than the three days, any thoughts appreciated! x


----------



## Nessicle

Looks like you do honey! You just bd'd only one time extra :hugs: x


----------



## jelliebabie

:wave: hiya nessie poo x


----------



## Nessicle

I never thought I'd say this Diane but wish I was in the 2ww already lol x


----------



## JamerC77

Count me in too! I am on CD 3, I ovulate around CD 10 (short cycles of around 24/25 days). Excited!


----------



## Nessicle

oooh how ace to have such short cycles - I thought I was lucky at 27 days! :)


----------



## takingforever

Im loving the new thread name change :) 
Only a week today and ill know if my DH's :spermy: met my eggy :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

oooh you're in the 1ww!! so exciting!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

We were meant to be trying this for the first time but couldn't do it properly as OH was away after O on a stag do.

If we don't get anywhere this month then we will be trying this for sure next month!


----------



## jaimad

jelliebabie said:


> woohoo! Put me down for 12th of april. Af is coming today so im with you ladies for next month! How long ttc for all with bfps from this method? Congrats girls x

This was my 5th month TTC but first month with SMEP!


----------



## AreIn83

Jaimad, that's great statistics for this thread.


----------



## takingforever

Nessicle said:


> oooh you're in the 1ww!! so exciting!!

Yeah im a little excited as i keep getting heartburn gah never usually get it unless im pregnant :shrug: Also had my day 21 bloods done today get results weds afternoon x


----------



## tryforbaby2

HI :hi: ladies! I am going to try the SMEP this cycle (cycle 8). I am just wondering if my idea of the smep is the same as yours?

I have cycles anywhere from 27-32 days. I use opk's and softcups (<- 2nd cycle using them). I plan to BD every other day from CD10 or CD12 until I get my first positive opk, then for that day and two days after, skip one night and follow up the next day with one last "hoorah!". Does that sound like the same smep?

I am CD5 now, I won't know when I am due for af until I start using my opk's. Either way I plan to test around april 16th.


----------



## mamaxm

AreIn83 said:


> I'm so frustrated. I hoping this isn't an annovulatory cycle.

i'm with you. i'm waiting to try an opk, but man i wasted alot of preseed if i'm not going to o. plus i was so excited about this cycle.. i guess we'll see. :cry:


----------



## mamaxm

tryforbaby2 said:


> HI :hi: ladies! I am going to try the SMEP this cycle (cycle 8). I am just wondering if my idea of the smep is the same as yours?
> 
> I have cycles anywhere from 27-32 days. I use opk's and softcups (<- 2nd cycle using them). I plan to BD every other day from CD10 or CD12 until I get my first positive opk, then for that day and two days after, skip one night and follow up the next day with one last "hoorah!". Does that sound like the same smep?
> 
> I am CD5 now, I won't know when I am due for af until I start using my opk's. Either way I plan to test around april 16th.

if you're going to follow smep strictly, you're supposed to start bd'ing on cd8. but you can start at 10 if your cycles are a little bit longer, but besides that it all sounds good! it's a very nice plan, i've been very relaxed!


----------



## Nessicle

yeah that sounds right Julie!


----------



## Lucy0945

Hi everyone! Congratulations on those who have got their BFPs. 100 per cent success rate is so exciting! I had a good feeling about this thread.
Unfortunately, my husband had to unexpectantly go overseas on Friday because his dad is really ill. Which means he will be away during my fertile period.
So, I'm out this month. Hoping next month (10th month TTC) is lucky for me.
Good luck girls x


----------



## ttcstill

Okay ladies this is my first month actually charting temping and trying to understand throught the wisdom of all of you how to make this happen for us. I missed temping over the weekend I was out of town and busy yesterday I had very creamy CM and today it was so watery I thought I had another visit from AF...... so according to FF i am most fertile right now but i am only CD 9 what should I do when should i BD and how often???? Please help!


----------



## mamaxm

ttcstill said:


> Okay ladies this is my first month actually charting temping and trying to understand throught the wisdom of all of you how to make this happen for us. I missed temping over the weekend I was out of town and busy yesterday I had very creamy CM and today it was so watery I thought I had another visit from AF...... so according to FF i am most fertile right now but i am only CD 9 what should I do when should i BD and how often???? Please help!

PERSONALLY i don't think cm is a good way to track fertility, i get ewcm right before AF and watery cm throughout my cycle, unless you have a short cycle i doubt you're o'ing, but you should go ahead and bd and then watch out for that temperature rise. but what you do is bd every other day until you get a positive opk, then you bd every day for four days.


----------



## mamaxm

so no temp rise but CP is so high i can barely touch it and very soft. i'm going to just assume i'm o'ing to save myself some stress and go ahead and bd today, tomorrow and the next day (since we bd'd last night). i better get a big ole rise tomorrow. i already have a short lp, this better not shorten it more :nope::growlmad:
i hope y'all are doing okay. i'm so irritated at my body right now i've got a migraine.


----------



## honeybee28

awww sorry you have a migraine, thats rubbish. hope you feel better soon.

im 12 dpo, irritable, sore boobs, pink spotting = witch must be on her way. booooooo.


----------



## mamaxm

honeybee28 said:


> awww sorry you have a migraine, thats rubbish. hope you feel better soon.
> 
> im 12 dpo, irritable, sore boobs, pink spotting = witch must be on her way. booooooo.

you don't know till the witch shows! PMAPMAPMA!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

hi ladies im new to all this ov stuff and when to bd! HELP! :dohh:


----------



## mamaxm

new mummy2010 said:


> hi ladies im new to all this ov stuff and when to bd! HELP! :dohh:

the easiest thing to do is to buy a opk kit, and then you start using it on cd8. bd every other day from cd8 until you get a + opk, then you bd every day for four days.


----------



## new mummy2010

:flower:thanks it was my last day of af yesterday so guessin day 8 will be29th and should ov on 2nd of april? so bd every other from 29th?


----------



## mamaxm

new mummy2010 said:


> :flower:thanks it was my last day of af yesterday so guessin day 8 will be29th and should ov on 2nd of april? so bd every other from 29th?

yes, as long as your cycle is between 27-32 days! it's a very easy plan and we've had great success with it!


----------



## new mummy2010

well im hoping so been on cerazette since june09 came off beginning of feb and af appeared 26-27days after i popped last pill so pretty pleased with that so far, after horror stories read on thread about ttc after cerazette . found this thread more cheerful now af been and gone!


----------



## mamaxm

new mummy2010 said:


> well im hoping so been on cerazette since june09 came off beginning of feb and af appeared 26-27days after i popped last pill so pretty pleased with that so far, after horror stories read on thread about ttc after cerazette . found this thread more cheerful now af been and gone!

well i've heard conceiving is alot easier when you first come off the pill, so that might work in your favor!


----------



## parkgirl

I'm in if AF shows at the end of this month. Next testing date will be April 25th


----------



## new mummy2010

:hugs: heres to hoping so, thanks you have been v helpful, f you dont mind me asking what is your story/experiences?


----------



## mamaxm

new mummy2010 said:


> :hugs: heres to hoping so, thanks you have been v helpful, f you dont mind me asking what is your story/experiences?

i've been ttc for about 7 months now and tried just about everything! we're trying to conceive our first. desperate for a baby, with no known health or fertility problems, it's just taking forever! 
i would suggest if you have any problems conceiving though, to try preseed and softcups! this is my first cycle with preseed and second with softcups and i LOVE them, i've seen ALOT of girls get bfps using them.


----------



## Maybe-Baby

Hi Ladies

Can i join you, Useing sofcups for the first time this month, If no BFP again then we will do Smep next month so wanting as much info as possible to get me started so i am going back to page one off this thread, just made a cup off tea so will sit back and read:thumbup:

Congrats to everyone who got there BFP with SMEP x x


----------



## mamaxm

Maybe-Baby said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can i join you, Useing sofcups for the first time this month, If no BFP again then we will do Smep next month so wanting as much info as possible to get me started so i am going back to page one off this thread, just made a cup off tea so will sit back and read:thumbup:
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got there BFP with SMEP x x

enjoy! it's so simple and it really is incredibly relaxing, when i first read about it i thought 'oh, i'm basically already doing that' but for some reason following the plan is so much easier! i've barely thought about ttc.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am so excited I found this thread!! I hope you ladies don't mind if I join you. I read about the SMEP on another one of the threads I am on and I have been looking every where for this one!! I am waiting for this cycle to end as we took a break this month from all the stress and this looks like a great new approach without having to stress so much!! Good luck ladies! I hope to see alot more BFPs!!!:)


----------



## new mummy2010

mamaxm said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: heres to hoping so, thanks you have been v helpful, f you dont mind me asking what is your story/experiences?
> 
> i've been ttc for about 7 months now and tried just about everything! we're trying to conceive our first. desperate for a baby, with no known health or fertility problems, it's just taking forever!
> i would suggest if you have any problems conceiving though, to try preseed and softcups! this is my first cycle with preseed and second with softcups and i LOVE them, i've seen ALOT of girls get bfps using them.Click to expand...

this may sound strange but a little help with preseed/ softcups? i have been on depo injection for about 7 yrs previous to pill after having my son now aged9 so not expecting an easy ride to be honest girls, any body else had a similar story/history to myself? x


----------



## LuckyD

Woo hoo! 100% success rate so far!! :happydance:

That is pretty exciting. Congrats to all the girls with :bfp:

I really can't wait to start trying this...am only on CD5 so a few more days to go...


----------



## mamaxm

new mummy2010 said:


> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: heres to hoping so, thanks you have been v helpful, f you dont mind me asking what is your story/experiences?
> 
> i've been ttc for about 7 months now and tried just about everything! we're trying to conceive our first. desperate for a baby, with no known health or fertility problems, it's just taking forever!
> i would suggest if you have any problems conceiving though, to try preseed and softcups! this is my first cycle with preseed and second with softcups and i LOVE them, i've seen ALOT of girls get bfps using them.Click to expand...
> 
> this may sound strange but a little help with preseed/ softcups? i have been on depo injection for about 7 yrs previous to pill after having my son now aged9 so not expecting an easy ride to be honest girls, any body else had a similar story/history to myself? xClick to expand...

my story isn't similar, but preseed is a fertility friendly lubricant and softcups are sort of like diaphragms (shaped, where you put them) but you put them in after bd'ing to hold the swimmers close to the cervix. i use preseed internally before bd'ing and then put a little in the softcup before i put it in after bd'ing. you can't even feel them when they're in, and you can leave them in for 12 hours!


----------



## tryforbaby2

mamaxm said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> HI :hi: ladies! I am going to try the SMEP this cycle (cycle 8). I am just wondering if my idea of the smep is the same as yours?
> 
> I have cycles anywhere from 27-32 days. I use opk's and softcups (<- 2nd cycle using them). I plan to BD every other day from CD10 or CD12 until I get my first positive opk, then for that day and two days after, skip one night and follow up the next day with one last "hoorah!". Does that sound like the same smep?
> 
> I am CD5 now, I won't know when I am due for af until I start using my opk's. Either way I plan to test around april 16th.
> 
> if you're going to follow smep strictly, you're supposed to start bd'ing on cd8. but you can start at 10 if your cycles are a little bit longer, but besides that it all sounds good! it's a very nice plan, i've been very relaxed!Click to expand...



For the past few cycles I O on CD18 so for me to BD every other day from CD8 would kill my enthusiasm much more quickly. I am going to watch my opk's when I start them at CD10. They gradually get darker until they reach their craziest darkest colors ever usually at CD18 (again I am not sure now since af came early this cycle) and stay very positive until CD22-ish. I figure I'll start BD every other day starting at CD11 or CD12. We will see. I hate longer than 27 day cycles! LOL Normally they are 32 days, every so often they mess up with an early AF and then change again.

I am probably one of the most relaxed TTC'rs you'll ever meet!! :haha: After a few months you kind of get used to the disappointment and just wait for AF or a bfp. I try not to dwell on it, even though I am praying it will happen.
And as for CM, you are right, some people may not be able to use it to predict Ovulation. My CM, however, is rockin' as jaimie puts it!! I can tell with O pains and my CM gets very wet and can stretch forever (up to 4" I swear). I want to take a picture to show but I feel thats a little gross! ahaha I drink plenty of water that I assume must be doing the trick. 

All of our bodies are different and confusing at best! I hope you figure out what yours is doing to you! You are catch that eggy!!! :spermy:


----------



## mamaxm

LuckyD said:


> Woo hoo! 100% success rate so far!! :happydance:
> 
> That is pretty exciting. Congrats to all the girls with :bfp:
> 
> I really can't wait to start trying this...am only on CD5 so a few more days to go...

you'll love it!


----------



## mamaxm

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I am so excited I found this thread!! I hope you ladies don't mind if I join you. I read about the SMEP on another one of the threads I am on and I have been looking every where for this one!! I am waiting for this cycle to end as we took a break this month from all the stress and this looks like a great new approach without having to stress so much!! Good luck ladies! I hope to see alot more BFPs!!!:)

fx'd you wont have to try it! but if you do, let me know when you're testing and i'll put you up!


----------



## rockabyebaby

hopefully2 said:


> rockabyebaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I am hoping you could help me out with my question, I am so confused and don't really know what I should be doing? Well I decided to try out the Sperm meets egg plan and finally on Thursday I got a +opk, to my surprise my O came 3 days earlier this month, so luckily I decided to buy some opks or I would have never known! Well we :sex: Thurs, Fri and Sat, today is my day off, but today is when I noticed my EWCM, Tmi, sorry but it was real eggy today and snotty looking. Last week I had some here and there and was wondering why this month I was having so little and then today, bam, I get some! should I :sex: again today? its my off day or just wait till tomorrow?? Hope someone can help me out, thank you!!
> 
> Rockabyebaby
> Was hoping someone with a bit more experience of SMEP would come along and answer but don't want to leave you hanging. Its a bit of a hard call, i think the gaps between bding in the smep plan are what make it and pains around ovulation can occur before, during or after. But they also say anytime you have egg white go for it. So i'm really stuck.....:wacko:. All i can tell you is what i'd do and that would be go for it!
> Let us know how you go and hope that helps xClick to expand...


Hopefully2, thanks for getting back to me on this one! It was tricky but we decided to just do the deed last night, I will see how I get on, hopefully all goes well. Thanks again! :flower:


----------



## mamaxm

tryforbaby2 said:


> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> HI :hi: ladies! I am going to try the SMEP this cycle (cycle 8). I am just wondering if my idea of the smep is the same as yours?
> 
> I have cycles anywhere from 27-32 days. I use opk's and softcups (<- 2nd cycle using them). I plan to BD every other day from CD10 or CD12 until I get my first positive opk, then for that day and two days after, skip one night and follow up the next day with one last "hoorah!". Does that sound like the same smep?
> 
> I am CD5 now, I won't know when I am due for af until I start using my opk's. Either way I plan to test around april 16th.
> 
> if you're going to follow smep strictly, you're supposed to start bd'ing on cd8. but you can start at 10 if your cycles are a little bit longer, but besides that it all sounds good! it's a very nice plan, i've been very relaxed!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For the past few cycles I O on CD18 so for me to BD every other day from CD8 would kill my enthusiasm much more quickly. I am going to watch my opk's when I start them at CD10. They gradually get darker until they reach their craziest darkest colors ever usually at CD18 (again I am not sure now since af came early this cycle) and stay very positive until CD22-ish. I figure I'll start BD every other day starting at CD11 or CD12. We will see. I hate longer than 27 day cycles! LOL Normally they are 32 days, every so often they mess up with an early AF and then change again.
> 
> I am probably one of the most relaxed TTC'rs you'll ever meet!! :haha: After a few months you kind of get used to the disappointment and just wait for AF or a bfp. I try not to dwell on it, even though I am praying it will happen.
> And as for CM, you are right, some people may not be able to use it to predict Ovulation. My CM, however, is rockin' as jaimie puts it!! I can tell with O pains and my CM gets very wet and can stretch forever (up to 4" I swear). I want to take a picture to show but I feel thats a little gross! ahaha I drink plenty of water that I assume must be doing the trick.
> 
> All of our bodies are different and confusing at best! I hope you figure out what yours is doing to you! You are catch that eggy!!! :spermy:Click to expand...

wow 4" that's crazzzzzyyyyy! well if you know your body then i would strongly suggest getting to it! lucky you! i'm just glad i have preseed..


----------



## tryforbaby2

mamaxm said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> HI :hi: ladies! I am going to try the SMEP this cycle (cycle 8). I am just wondering if my idea of the smep is the same as yours?
> 
> I have cycles anywhere from 27-32 days. I use opk's and softcups (<- 2nd cycle using them). I plan to BD every other day from CD10 or CD12 until I get my first positive opk, then for that day and two days after, skip one night and follow up the next day with one last "hoorah!". Does that sound like the same smep?
> 
> I am CD5 now, I won't know when I am due for af until I start using my opk's. Either way I plan to test around april 16th.
> 
> if you're going to follow smep strictly, you're supposed to start bd'ing on cd8. but you can start at 10 if your cycles are a little bit longer, but besides that it all sounds good! it's a very nice plan, i've been very relaxed!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For the past few cycles I O on CD18 so for me to BD every other day from CD8 would kill my enthusiasm much more quickly. I am going to watch my opk's when I start them at CD10. They gradually get darker until they reach their craziest darkest colors ever usually at CD18 (again I am not sure now since af came early this cycle) and stay very positive until CD22-ish. I figure I'll start BD every other day starting at CD11 or CD12. We will see. I hate longer than 27 day cycles! LOL Normally they are 32 days, every so often they mess up with an early AF and then change again.
> 
> I am probably one of the most relaxed TTC'rs you'll ever meet!! :haha: After a few months you kind of get used to the disappointment and just wait for AF or a bfp. I try not to dwell on it, even though I am praying it will happen.
> And as for CM, you are right, some people may not be able to use it to predict Ovulation. My CM, however, is rockin' as jaimie puts it!! I can tell with O pains and my CM gets very wet and can stretch forever (up to 4" I swear). I want to take a picture to show but I feel thats a little gross! ahaha I drink plenty of water that I assume must be doing the trick.
> 
> All of our bodies are different and confusing at best! I hope you figure out what yours is doing to you! You are catch that eggy!!! :spermy:Click to expand...
> 
> wow 4" that's crazzzzzyyyyy! well if you know your body then i would strongly suggest getting to it! lucky you! i'm just glad i have preseed..Click to expand...

Phew.....I thought you were going to get grossed out picturing CM being super stretchy! :rofl: Thats what I don't get sometimes. I have all the O symptoms (pretty much) and I get really good positive opk's etc etc and I wind up with AF! This is why I feel I should use this plan to the best that our bodies can hold too! I hope we have got the stamina for this! :rofl: CD5 and the clock is ticking slowly. I can't wait to see when O is this month. In november I O'd at CD13 of a 27 day cycle!! That would be great!!! I would love one of those short cycles again!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

yay! 100% so far! I can't wait to get to CD 8 and start 'the plan'! :) Good luck this month ladies!!!


----------



## AreIn83

https://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac247/arein83/Photo4.jpg

I need some opinions?

The one at the top is 7am, the middle is 11am and the last is 4 pm. I honestly thought I wasn't going to get any pos OPKs this month. Mamaxm, you were right, I haven't O'd yet.


----------



## AreIn83

new mummy2010 said:


> well im hoping so been on cerazette since june09 came off beginning of feb and af appeared 26-27days after i popped last pill so pretty pleased with that so far, after horror stories read on thread about ttc after cerazette . found this thread more cheerful now af been and gone!

A friend of mine just found out she's preg last week. She had been on the pill for 4 years prior to that and BAM, BFP first cycle off. I was on depo for a year and half before stopping and TTC and I'm on cycle 17 sooo...I wish I never would have taken that first shot but hind site is 20/20.


----------



## mamaxm

AreIn83 said:


> https://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac247/arein83/Photo4.jpg
> 
> I need some opinions?
> 
> The one at the top is 7am, the middle is 11am and the last is 4 pm. I honestly thought I wasn't going to get any pos OPKs this month. Mamaxm, you were right, I haven't O'd yet.

i would bet money that you'll o tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!! i think i must have o'd a few days ago, my opks are horribly light.. but i'll keep temping and see. but i did have a big temp jump cd13 i believe.. ugh. we'll see. i'm about through with opks. mine have not been behaving very well this cycle.


----------



## AreIn83

mamaxm said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> https://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac247/arein83/Photo4.jpg
> 
> I need some opinions?
> 
> The one at the top is 7am, the middle is 11am and the last is 4 pm. I honestly thought I wasn't going to get any pos OPKs this month. Mamaxm, you were right, I haven't O'd yet.
> 
> i would bet money that you'll o tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!! i think i must have o'd a few days ago, my opks are horribly light.. but i'll keep temping and see. but i did have a big temp jump cd13 i believe.. ugh. we'll see. i'm about through with opks. mine have not been behaving very well this cycle.Click to expand...

I would put your cover line at 98.3 and you're above that now. I bet you missed it when you couldn't pee on cd14. Get to :sex: girl!!!!


----------



## mamaxm

AreIn83 said:


> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> https://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac247/arein83/Photo4.jpg
> 
> I need some opinions?
> 
> The one at the top is 7am, the middle is 11am and the last is 4 pm. I honestly thought I wasn't going to get any pos OPKs this month. Mamaxm, you were right, I haven't O'd yet.
> 
> i would bet money that you'll o tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!! i think i must have o'd a few days ago, my opks are horribly light.. but i'll keep temping and see. but i did have a big temp jump cd13 i believe.. ugh. we'll see. i'm about through with opks. mine have not been behaving very well this cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> I would put your cover line at 98.3 and you're above that now. I bet you missed it when you couldn't pee on cd14. Get to :sex: girl!!!!Click to expand...

I CAN CHANGE MY COVERLINE!?! WHOAH! i'm going to wait until after i temp tomorrow morning and then change it! and believe me, at this point i'm going to bd three more times and then i'm done, if i haven't o'd sometime in there i'm just not going to at all!


----------



## AreIn83

Well, actually 98.1 may be more right. There isn't a cover line on your chart yet though that FF has put in.


----------



## RealityPuppet

I'll be testing on April 9th... so hard to wait!


----------



## mamaxm

RealityPuppet said:


> I'll be testing on April 9th... so hard to wait!

dates up, you're testing the same day as ness!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh put me down for April 27 if the witch shows on time this month. I should O around the 10/11 and be able to test by then. Couldn't take it anymore I had to know!!:)


----------



## mamaxm

alright! so we've got 28 girls now, 11 of us should get our bfps! :happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I just realized I will have to keep my appt with the FS as I will not know if I am preggo or not by then. :( Oh well it will all work out and we are all going to get BFPs this month!! PMA PMA


----------



## tryforbaby2

I am going to try the SMEP this cycle, can I please be added to April 16th?

:flower:


----------



## mamaxm

new dates are up! this is also our last chance to have a 2010 baby :( just thinking about it makes me sad. i hope i've done it this cycle..


----------



## Sandie_Cali

I am in, this sounds like fun!!! I have a couple of days to test and if BFN, I will try the plan with next :witch:

:bfp: And :dust: for everyone!!:hugs:


----------



## mamaxm

Sandie_Cali said:


> I am in, this sounds like fun!!! I have a couple of days to test and if BFN, I will try the plan with next :witch:
> 
> :bfp: And :dust: for everyone!!:hugs:

yes ma'am, let me know if you get your bfp! and if not, :hugs: and let me know when you're testing!


----------



## Serene123

When my period comes I'll give this a go :lol:


----------



## mamaxm

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> When my period comes I'll give this a go :lol:

excellent! :)


----------



## mamaxm

okay so my ladies who chart.. two questions.
#1- didn't sleep tonight, so i layed still in front of the tv for three hours, then took my temperature. is that okay? i absolutely MUST have a temperature for today, because i think i o'd yesterday.. i think i will nap later this afternoon though, should i take my temperature then instead?
#2- my temperature is high :happydance: and if it's correct, it means i o'd yesterday which is what i expected and what usually happens, but there are no crosshairs yet? whyyyyy?
thanks in advance!


----------



## Flybee

am going to try this plan this month.... pls put me down for testing on 21st April...


----------



## hopefully2

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Oh put me down for April 27 if the witch shows on time this month. I should O around the 10/11 and be able to test by then. Couldn't take it anymore I had to know!!:)

Reeds delighted you found the thread and are giving it a go, its so relaxed for the first time in months i kept forgetting how many dpo i was and when af was due etc. Wishing you all the luck in the world x


----------



## wantingagirl

Oh Im sorry AreIn83 - do you OPK or use the CBFM. I hope you have, how will you find out other than temping? Im rubbish at temping

Welcome Jamerc77 and anyone else I have missed!!

Wow good luck takingforever for your BFP, If only I was that far into my cycle still a couple more days for me to OV

Lucy - so sorry to hear about that and hope next month is the lucky month for you!!

ttcstill - Hiya its suppose to start cycle day 8 but not sure why so cycle day 9 should be fine and bed every other day and then once you get peak bed peak day 1 & 2 then day after then skip a night then bed the following night. 

So sorry about your migraine mamaxm I know how you feel I have had one for 3 days now and such bad toothache

Welcome maybe-baby

Good luck to you tryforbaby2 and Im also jealous 4"!! amazing lol....

AreIN83- Isnt that always the way people get pregnant so quickly and not so easy for us 

Realitypuppet, good luck im testing April 8th


----------



## Nessicle

mamaxm said:


> Maybe-Baby said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can i join you, Useing sofcups for the first time this month, If no BFP again then we will do Smep next month so wanting as much info as possible to get me started so i am going back to page one off this thread, just made a cup off tea so will sit back and read:thumbup:
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got there BFP with SMEP x x
> 
> enjoy! it's so simple and it really is incredibly relaxing, when i first read about it i thought 'oh, i'm basically already doing that' but for some reason following the plan is so much easier! i've barely thought about ttc.Click to expand...

funny you should say that hun cos I've barely thought about ttc either, I mean obviously got my opk's and softcups but feel like I haven't put much thought in to it this month - perhaps that's the key?! 

Question - do you put your softcup in after laying with your legs in the air? I've never laid with legs in the air after sex (usually just lay down and pop softcup in and stay semi-laid down for a bit after perhaps that's where I've been going wrong?!) but plan to while i'm watching one born every minute lol 

xx


----------



## gingerwhinger

Well girls so far so good. CD10 for me today and bd this morning! Do you think it matters whether you bd in the morning or eve? Because we are morning people most the time (I am far too tired come bed time I'm half asleep before I get to the top of the stairs!) 

Also I am being really strict following the plan so even though I wasn't going to use opk's this cycle I am being a good girl and have stocked up on some anyway. Just done one, negative obv though a very faint line I always get them getting darker then get my positive on cd14 so that will be me bding thursday then sat, sun, mon and weds!! It's a doddle this way isn't it!

One big question though, the plan says that after you have done your 3 days in a row, one day off then one more bd for good measure it says to STOP!! Do you think we should literally not have sex between then and our af/bfp?? Because quite frankly my strictness regarding this plan would go out the window!


----------



## Nessicle

I think it means in terms of ttc - don't got at it like rabbits after then. Give it a few days then bd like normal :flower: 

CD11 for me so bd'ing tonight! 

Just a question - it says to bd every other day from CD8 but we've done every other day from CD9 will this make a huge difference? As I usualy get my +opk on CD14 and release the eggy between then and CD16, I think it makes sense for me to bd on CD11, 13, 14, 15 and 17 rather than 12, 13, 14 and 16.....

this won't matter will it??


----------



## gingerwhinger

I'm suppose it won't make an awful lot of difference Ness :flower:

We have very similar cycles I also assume I release my egg between cd14 and cd16 so I will be bd on 14, 15, 16 and 18. If you get your bfp this month and I don't then I will change to your way and if I do and you don't then you could change to bd cd8 onwards! If we both get bfp then HOORAAH! If we both get af then boo hoo! I'm going a bit mental again :wacko:

My oh made me smile this morning though as he told me last month he doesn't want to be thinking about ttc so much due to the pressure on him to perform, he just wants us to be like we used to just minus the bcp.... however this morning I went to the loo fairly soon after doing the deed and when I got back into bed he said 'should you not be laying still for a bit and giving my poor boys a chance?' lol. I explained come the weekend I will be crossing my legs and staying horizontal for as long as poss :winkwink: but bless him he is thinking about it really then!!


----------



## AreIn83

mamaxm said:


> okay so my ladies who chart.. two questions.
> #1- didn't sleep tonight, so i layed still in front of the tv for three hours, then took my temperature. is that okay? i absolutely MUST have a temperature for today, because i think i o'd yesterday.. i think i will nap later this afternoon though, should i take my temperature then instead?
> #2- my temperature is high :happydance: and if it's correct, it means i o'd yesterday which is what i expected and what usually happens, but there are no crosshairs yet? whyyyyy?
> thanks in advance!

During sleep, your body "resets". Your temperature goes to baseline and your hormones balance.


----------



## Helly

Thanks Ness! If you could put me down for 29 March testing then please that would be great.

Good luck all and congrats on the BFP's so far!


----------



## AreIn83

wantingagirl said:


> AreIN83- Isnt that always the way people get pregnant so quickly and not so easy for us
> 
> Realitypuppet, good luck im testing April 8th

It is that way! And it sucks. She didn't even want to tell me she was pregnant although I had given her advice on how to get pregnant as quickly as possible :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

gingerwhinger said:


> I'm suppose it won't make an awful lot of difference Ness :flower:
> 
> We have very similar cycles I also assume I release my egg between cd14 and cd16 so I will be bd on 14, 15, 16 and 18. If you get your bfp this month and I don't then I will change to your way and if I do and you don't then you could change to bd cd8 onwards! If we both get bfp then HOORAAH! If we both get af then boo hoo! I'm going a bit mental again :wacko:
> 
> My oh made me smile this morning though as he told me last month he doesn't want to be thinking about ttc so much due to the pressure on him to perform, he just wants us to be like we used to just minus the bcp.... however this morning I went to the loo fairly soon after doing the deed and when I got back into bed he said 'should you not be laying still for a bit and giving my poor boys a chance?' lol. I explained come the weekend I will be crossing my legs and staying horizontal for as long as poss :winkwink: but bless him he is thinking about it really then!!

thanks hun! I just thought for me it would make sense to bd on the day before ov, day of ov, and the day after of (i.e. CD13,14,15) and then 17 as the idea is that the sperm is there waiting for the egg and not the other way round as the egg doesnt live for long. 

At least if the egg is released on CD15/16 sex on 15 and 17 should cover it at least! 

Aww bless your OH!! he he I've told my OH that I'll be laying in bed with my hips up for at least 30 minutes and he has to be at my beck and call :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

Gingerwhinger and Ness - I dont really think it makes a big difference as long as its every second day. I think the way I would do it was if I ov cycle day 14 would do 8, 10, 12, 14, 15, 16, 18 but if OV usually cycle day 15 I would do 9, 11, 13, 15, 16, 17, 19 which is what Im doing this month but think as long as every second day plus 3 days soon as first peak then miss one day then day after. 

Like Ness said aswell as long as after OV its back to normal. 

Ah bless your hubby gingerwhinger they dont like a plan but bet if mine stopped it too he would start asking questions, they care more than they let on hehe.....

Welcome Helly

Yeah AreIn83 my sis was the same didnt want to tell me and I was happy when she told me shes pregnant but my heart sank at the same time, shes already 13 weeks and my aunty is 6 months gone uhhh :nope:


----------



## Nessicle

I get my +opk on CD14 so CD13,14 and 15 will be ok though won't it?

Eeek worried now I've screwed it up lol I just read that the sperm you have leading up to ovulation is more effective than the sperm after so if I bd'd 14,15 and 16 was worried i wouldn't have any spermies there from just before ov

Oh well starting from CD8 doesnt necessarily work for everyone I suppose, I couldnt have :sex: on CD8 as me and OH had an argument lol so CD9 was the reasoning for the starting point on CD9


----------



## wantingagirl

Nessicle said:


> I get my +opk on CD14 so CD13,14 and 15 will be ok though won't it?
> 
> Eeek worried now I've screwed it up lol I just read that the sperm you have leading up to ovulation is more effective than the sperm after so if I bd'd 14,15 and 16 was worried i wouldn't have any spermies there from just before ov
> 
> Oh well starting from CD8 doesnt necessarily work for everyone I suppose, I couldnt have :sex: on CD8 as me and OH had an argument lol so CD9 was the reasoning for the starting point on CD9

Hey Ness yeah I think your plan of action is good and still coincides with SMEP. Dont worry your bedding day before, day of and day after (2 peak days) as long as its every other day and 2 peak days I cant see why it would matter when we start it? And sperm lives up to 3-5 days so as long as its regular I cant see a problem. Oh what site did you see that info about spermy from? Intrigued to see it. Yes I read about that and hope you and your OH are back on track now? Me and my DH have had that a fair few times in the passed to the point where in the heat of the moment he said he didnt want to try anymore. It can cause so much stress sometimes but I try and get through to him that it has to be planned as its not an accident we are planning for a baby :dohh: hehe..... and the rest of the time can be as spur of the moment as he wants it to be


----------



## Nessicle

yeah it just makes you not want to have sex when they're arses like that! 

I can't remember what site I saw it on but it was a fertility site...will have to see if I can find it. Something to do with that it can take sperm a few days to reach the egg so if you have sex after the egg has been released there's a chance the sperm won't reach it in time before the egg dies. 

well I'll just keep bd'ing every other day until my +opk anyway, like you said sure a day different won't make that much difference as long as I bd every other day then the day I get my +opk and the 2 days after that! 

I'm pretty regular so get my +opk's on CD14 but I did have some spotting the day before AF this cycle so that could have brought me one day more than I thought so could actually be CD12 which would work out right, any how, doing my opk's and started getting faint lines so just waiting for the surge now :thumbup: 

xxx


----------



## ttcstill

Okay so yesterday CM was watery but OPK said negative and CP was Med. Today CP is so high I have to push in order to feel it..... FF syas according to CP and CM I am most fertile, BD'd last two days but I am so afraid I am going to mess this up some how.......


----------



## Nessicle

have you had your +opk yet hun? 

If not continue bd'ing every other day til you get that positive opk xx


----------



## ttcstill

No yesterday the OPK line was there but faint


----------



## wantingagirl

Nessicle said:


> yeah it just makes you not want to have sex when they're arses like that!
> 
> I can't remember what site I saw it on but it was a fertility site...will have to see if I can find it. Something to do with that it can take sperm a few days to reach the egg so if you have sex after the egg has been released there's a chance the sperm won't reach it in time before the egg dies.
> 
> well I'll just keep bd'ing every other day until my +opk anyway, like you said sure a day different won't make that much difference as long as I bd every other day then the day I get my +opk and the 2 days after that!
> 
> I'm pretty regular so get my +opk's on CD14 but I did have some spotting the day before AF this cycle so that could have brought me one day more than I thought so could actually be CD10 which would work out right, any how, doing my opk's and started getting faint lines so just waiting for the surge now :thumbup:
> 
> xxx

Yeah totally I just cant put that aside and have sex anyway lol.... just dont think they get all the emotions we have to go through, hormones going up and down constantly. Yep ive read too it takes a while for sperm to get there but it can still catch the egg travelling down plus even if you bed cycle day 12 then 14 the sperm from day 10 and 12 would still hopefully be alive but bedding cycle day 13 is giving you one extra shot and I dont think starting cycle day 8 makes a big difference as we are not even fertile then think its just to keep healthy sperm being reproduced all the time so what you are doing is great. When I conceived my boy I remember I did every second day and then first peak day but we missed the second one and I didnt have sex the day after that and I conceived I thought there was no chance this month. I mean the thing is how on earth do they know how long it takes the sperm to get there, oh I think I dont wanna know the answer to that :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

just keep bd'ing every other day then hun until you get the positive. 

I test with opk's at 12pm, 3pm and 7pm to make sure I don't miss the surge. That way I'll know for sure (I bought a urine cup online so I could do them in the bathroom at work!) 

the bd'ing every other day will be enough as your fertile period can be the few days leading up to ov and just after ov xx


----------



## wantingagirl

ttcstill said:


> No yesterday the OPK line was there but faint

Yeah like Ness said :sex: every other day then once you get peak 3 days in a row :flower: cant go wrong with that as you have covered all basis


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> Yeah totally I just cant put that aside and have sex anyway lol.... just dont think they get all the emotions we have to go through, hormones going up and down constantly. Yep ive read too it takes a while for sperm to get there but it can still catch the egg travelling down plus even if you bed cycle day 12 then 14 the sperm from day 10 and 12 would still hopefully be alive but bedding cycle day 13 is giving you one extra shot and I dont think starting cycle day 8 makes a big difference as we are not even fertile then think its just to keep healthy sperm being reproduced all the time so what you are doing is great. When I conceived my boy I remember I did every second day and then first peak day but we missed the second one and I didnt have sex the day after that and I conceived I thought there was no chance this month. I mean the thing is how on earth do they know how long it takes the sperm to get there, oh I think I dont wanna know the answer to that :haha:

Lol I think it's just probably different for everyone and by bd'ing every other day you're keeping the sperm fresh and not using too much CM or making yourself sore and dry lol. 

well I'll continue what I'm doing then until I get my +opk! Say if I bd'd on CD13 and got my +opk then bd'd that day, would I only bd one extra day or both days? Cos that would mean 4 consecutive days...??

I mean not everyone ov's on CD14 so there has to be some adjustment right?? xx


----------



## ttcstill

Ok ladies i did another OPK and it appeared that the test line was really dark at first then it got weird I am going to attempt to post it we'll see if it works.... It is def darker than it was yesterday!
 



Attached Files:







today.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 27


----------



## wantingagirl

Nessicle said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Yeah totally I just cant put that aside and have sex anyway lol.... just dont think they get all the emotions we have to go through, hormones going up and down constantly. Yep ive read too it takes a while for sperm to get there but it can still catch the egg travelling down plus even if you bed cycle day 12 then 14 the sperm from day 10 and 12 would still hopefully be alive but bedding cycle day 13 is giving you one extra shot and I dont think starting cycle day 8 makes a big difference as we are not even fertile then think its just to keep healthy sperm being reproduced all the time so what you are doing is great. When I conceived my boy I remember I did every second day and then first peak day but we missed the second one and I didnt have sex the day after that and I conceived I thought there was no chance this month. I mean the thing is how on earth do they know how long it takes the sperm to get there, oh I think I dont wanna know the answer to that :haha:
> 
> Lol I think it's just probably different for everyone and by bd'ing every other day you're keeping the sperm fresh and not using too much CM or making yourself sore and dry lol.
> 
> well I'll continue what I'm doing then until I get my +opk! Say if I bd'd on CD13 and got my +opk then bd'd that day, would I only bd one extra day or both days? Cos that would mean 4 consecutive days...??
> 
> I mean not everyone ov's on CD14 so there has to be some adjustment right?? xxClick to expand...

Yeah exactly and I never OV on day 14 always day 15 for me and I cant see it doing any good bedding four days in a row. I dont really know how sucessful bedding two peak days and day after would be Im considering just bedding both peak days which will cover all basis, see how I feel but think the reason they say day after aswell is if egg is released on second peak day the egg is still viable for up to 24 hours afterwards but dont think that happens very often. With me anyway I get all the signs that my egg is released on the first peak day. Yeah I know what you mean about 4 consecutive days, its up to you if you wanted to bed day 13 and got your positive day 14 I think bedding day 14 & 15(two peak days) would be enough and that would be 3 days in a row (13, 14 & 15) like I said dont think the day after peak day matters that much but up to you :thumbup:


----------



## wantingagirl

ttcstill said:


> Ok ladies i did another OPK and it appeared that the test line was really dark at first then it got weird I am going to attempt to post it we'll see if it works.... It is def darker than it was yesterday!

ttcstill - Im really sorry I dont know much about the OPK's as I use the CBFM which tells me exactly what the status is without having to read it.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Well at least this thread is quite busy today! :)

CD6 and I am buying my opk's this weekend. I still have mine from this past cycle, I need to know how to post them. I get really dark positive lines for a good week at least. I figure I (normally) O CD18 because my lines are mega dark on CD18. I take them at 9am and 5pm-ish. I normally get great readings with my SMU.

If I O CD16 this cycle I will start BD every other day CD9 CD12 CD14 CD15 CD16 and then CD18. 
If I O CD18 this cycle I will start BD every other day CD12 CD14 CD16 CD17 CD18 and CD20.

Sounds goofy but I will not know when I will O at all this month, so I figure I may start around CD9/CD10 with BD and opk's.


----------



## Nessicle

ttcstill said:


> Ok ladies i did another OPK and it appeared that the test line was really dark at first then it got weird I am going to attempt to post it we'll see if it works.... It is def darker than it was yesterday!

Hi hun

I wouldnt regard this as a positive - it should be darker than or the same colour as the test line :flower:


----------



## AreIn83

ttcstill said:


> Ok ladies i did another OPK and it appeared that the test line was really dark at first then it got weird I am going to attempt to post it we'll see if it works.... It is def darker than it was yesterday!

Did the dye streak? Is that what got weird? Like the test line got dark then the dye ran up the stick?

I have the best luck reading mine when they're almost dry.


----------



## californiamom

I'm pretty sure that we missed our chance for a 2010 baby. I tried to stay with SME but my husband was injured playing basketball. We :sex: every third day, instead of every other. He's been in so much pain that I had to force it to get anything close to the schedule. We did CD8, CD11, CD 14. During that time, I should have been on three in a row. I'm pretty sure I ovulated early this month as well, on CD12/CD13.

I'm not out completely for my BFP but I wasn't able to follow the plan exactly. Next month, we will try this again and test on April 30th! In the meantime, I am in my 2ww.

I don't want to ruin the perfect statistics of the SME plan. Take me out for testing on the 3rd and add me to the 30th.


----------



## mamaxm

Ness- I put the softcups in without putting my legs up, i put it in immediately, almost as soon as he pulls out.

TTCStill- i don't think that line is dark enough yet, i'd give it a few more days.

well i ended up falling asleep and took my temperature, still high (not as high as i thought!) but still no crosshairs :( but i just know i've ovulated! i can feel all of the usual symptoms! i think my opks just didn't catch the surge. or maybe i'm being too positive. i've never skipped o before so i'm a little bit stressed. 
okay so how about this question.. at the beginning of this cycle, i had spotting for two days.. and then AF came full force. did those two days count as days 1 and 2 of my cycle? i normally don't spot, so i've never had this problem before, but could i actually be on cd15 instead of 17? (i think that's what day i'm on..)


----------



## mamaxm

well i've gone ahead and added the spotting onto ff and god bless me i guess i'm on cd18. wow. anyways, i'm pretty sure i must have o'd cd13 or 14 since that's where i'm seeing the jump (check it out and see if you agree?) and i didn't use opks those days.. so that would make me 4dpo. or 5. i'm going to go with 4. i think this cycle is going to be a bust ladies :( this is the most confused i've been with my body since starting ttc.


----------



## rockabyebaby

mamaxm said:


> Ness- I put the softcups in without putting my legs up, i put it in immediately, almost as soon as he pulls out.
> 
> TTCStill- i don't think that line is dark enough yet, i'd give it a few more days.
> 
> well i ended up falling asleep and took my temperature, still high (not as high as i thought!) but still no crosshairs :( but i just know i've ovulated! i can feel all of the usual symptoms! i think my opks just didn't catch the surge. or maybe i'm being too positive. i've never skipped o before so i'm a little bit stressed.
> *okay so how about this question.. at the beginning of this cycle, i had spotting for two days.. and then AF came full force. did those two days count as days 1 and 2 of my cycle? i normally don't spot, so i've never had this problem before, but could i actually be on cd15 instead of 17? *(i think that's what day i'm on..)


Good question! Same thing happened to me early this month and it never happens to me so I am totally confused at where I am at on my cycle! Hope someone can answer this for us! Thanks!


----------



## californiamom

mamaxm said:


> well i've gone ahead and added the spotting onto ff and god bless me i guess i'm on cd18. wow. anyways, i'm pretty sure i must have o'd cd13 or 14 since that's where i'm seeing the jump (check it out and see if you agree?) and i didn't use opks those days.. so that would make me 4dpo. or 5. i'm going to go with 4. i think this cycle is going to be a bust ladies :( this is the most confused i've been with my body since starting ttc.

Mamaxm, you are not out until :witch: gets you! From your chart, I think you may have ovulated around CD13. And it makes sense if you did not use OPK on that day. You still did follow SME to the best of your knowledge though so this could be your month. And you're trying Preseed and Softcups, right? Is that new to this cycle as well?

I think you still have a great shot at getting your :bfp:! I'm also guessing myself at 4-5dpo so we can go into the 2ww together.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mamaxm

yes preseed and scs. CP is higher than it's ever been, can't touch it at all so maybe i'll o late? i've never o'd so early before, it's throwing me off but i'll go with it until something changes! 
so i actually used an IC hpt today :haha: i was thinking maybe things were weird because i was pregnant! of course, bfn.
i'm going to continue bd'ing every night for tonight and tomorrow night just in case, i'm not even bothering with opks anymore, i think i must've gotten a bad batch.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm Joining! =D im using it this cycle. Last cycle i had a 30 day cycle instead of a 28 day cycle so im going to go with my having another 30 day cycle this month. im on CD 6 now and im waiting for my OPKs to come through they should be here soon =D also got some pregnancy tests on there way and hopefully they will be turning positive using this method :). AF should be due on the 16th April i might hold out untill the 17th April because im having my engagement party that night :) which would be really nice! Im also using Moon Cup.

Thankie ladies
Zoie x


----------



## Nessicle

well bd'd tonight CD11! 

laid with hips elevated for 25 mins then popped in a softcup! managed to not lose any sperm either - bless OH after we'd bd'd he said "is there anything else you need me to do?"


----------



## honeybee28

hey
aww ness, cute OH!!
13 DPO bfn, pink spotting, trying to have PMA but pretty sure the witch will be here tomorrow. i so hope she wont be - dont wanna ruin the stats on this thread!!!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks honeybee! Awww I hope she doesnt rear her ugly head honey :dust: and fx she stays away xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Good evening, ladies! To those asking about whether spotting counts as day 1 and 2, it does not. I have spotting every month :( and everything I've read is that you count CD1 as the first day of a real flow. -- which for me means I never really know when CD1 is until after the fact.... :(


----------



## AreIn83

I've come to taking temps off my chart and changing my symptoms trying to get my crosshairs. Are any other charters using any other methods other than advanced? I was just wondering what kind of results you get with FAM or OPK. I tried changing them to see what it would do to my chart and it didn't change anything.


----------



## mamaxm

good news! i got a almost as dark as the line opk today with not so good urine so i assume i'm o'ing! already bd and have my softcup in, i'm feeling alot better.. arein, you're next! i'm so surprised, o has NEVER been this late before. 
also, no one should worry about getting AF and ruining the statistics! it's good for them to be accurate and that should be the last thing you're thinking about while ttc :hugs: i'd rather have an accurate 30% statistic than an inaccurate 100%!


----------



## LuckyD

mamaxm said:


> good news! i got a almost as dark as the line opk today with not so good urine so i assume i'm o'ing! already bd and have my softcup in, i'm feeling alot better.. arein, you're next! i'm so surprised, o has NEVER been this late before.
> also, no one should worry about getting AF and ruining the statistics! it's good for them to be accurate and that should be the last thing you're thinking about while ttc :hugs: i'd rather have an accurate 30% statistic than an inaccurate 100%!

Hurrah mamaxm! That's great news xx glad you are feeling better!


----------



## mamaxm

Arein, i was looking around on FF and it says that they will only put crosshairs on your chart after three consecutive days of high temperatures, so i'm sure they'll put yours on today or tomorrow! i've had 5 days of high temperatures and it hasn't changed yet.. but i guess we'll see what happens. really i just want them to hurry up and confirm o so i can see my pregnancy points! haha! i just paid for a vip membership and i want to reap the benefits!


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi Girls, 

Can any1 help? I didnt have any fertility sticks for my CBFM bar 1 so I stupidly used it today thinking that it might show the correct status even though I have not used it any other days of the cycle. Does any1 know if this shows the incorrect reading or should it still work? It says low fertility but I always get high fertility about day 9 and im on day 14 and my CP is high as in I cant even reach it and had EWCM last night but I can only see creamy and wet today, maybe just cos I cant reach it. Also getting achy legs and stomach but I dont know the exact date I will OV as no sticks left im assuming it will be tomorrow like usual. I wish I got more sticks now will need to get OPK sticks today instead. :growlmad:


----------



## soph77

I like the odds of 100% so far. Can I jump in on this thread?
I am going to try SMEP (hope DH has eaten his spinach) for my :bfp: this cycle.
Can you put me down for the 16th?


----------



## wantingagirl

soph77 said:


> I like the odds of 100% so far. Can I jump in on this thread?
> I am going to try SMEP (hope DH has eaten his spinach) for my :bfp: this cycle.
> Can you put me down for the 16th?

Welcome and GL Sophia!


----------



## mamaxm

wantingagirl said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Can any1 help? I didnt have any fertility sticks for my CBFM bar 1 so I stupidly used it today thinking that it might show the correct status even though I have not used it any other days of the cycle. Does any1 know if this shows the incorrect reading or should it still work? It says low fertility but I always get high fertility about day 9 and im on day 14 and my CP is high as in I cant even reach it and had EWCM last night but I can only see creamy and wet today, maybe just cos I cant reach it. Also getting achy legs and stomach but I dont know the exact date I will OV as no sticks left im assuming it will be tomorrow like usual. I wish I got more sticks now will need to get OPK sticks today instead. :growlmad:

i wouldn't trust cbfm if you haven't used it for the rest of your cycle, it's made to read your data as your cycle goes on. i would just grab some opks and use them, and if your body is telling you you're o'ing, bd!


----------



## Ejay

Can I join in to please.

OH and I have done a bit of google research on the plan and I have ordered my OPK, should be here in a day or so. 

Am, on CD3 at the moment.

Fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## wantingagirl

mamaxm said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> i wouldn't trust cbfm if you haven't used it for the rest of your cycle, it's made to read your data as your cycle goes on. i would just grab some opks and use them, and if your body is telling you you're o'ing, bd!
> 
> hehe.... yeah I thought the same I think im actually ready to ovulate today getting all the signs. Either that or tomorrow. Going to bed tnite, thurs and fri. I actually called the helpline and they said monitor checks for changes in levels like you said and cant determine the status cos they havent got a different change in hormone to work with so just showed low. wish I bought more test sticks now duh :dohh:Click to expand...


----------



## wantingagirl

Welcome Ejay and GL for this cycle!! :hugs:


----------



## mamaxm

yeah, my body is acting funky too, i either o'd yesterday or i'm o'ing today, i'm definetly getting some pains.. plus i didn't sleep last night so i took my temperature after laying down for a few hours, but when i nap later this afternoon i'm going to reset it with whatever temperature i get. i need to set an alarm and temp that way, i usually depend on OH to wake me up but his work schedule has been funky lately. i think it's too late in this cycle for me to do that though, better stick with my anytime between 10-12AM temperatures :haha:


----------



## ~Hope~

We've been following this plan for the last couple of months and so far no good :( I caved and :poas: this morning at 9DPO and got a :bfn: I'm going to wait now and see if the :witch: rides in next Tuesday or not...


----------



## thisisme

hello all

we're now doing the SMEP (even tho OH doesnt realise there is a plan to our :sex: lol) we did miss a day the other but :sex: the following night instead, might :sex: tonight too just to get us back on track :) i think i might have OV'd but im not 100% sure....guess i'll just have to wait and see :) 

:dust: for all xx


----------



## gingerwhinger

Well we are still on track with the plan - today is a day off bd'ing as I am cd11, my OH was a little confused this morning when I lept up early outa bed to make tea and put all my clothes on straight away and drank my tea laying on top of the bed sheets :haha: he was like 'errr not today then??' I am still trying my best not to let him in on this plan as to not freak him out!! Negative opk just now, assuming I am on for my normal positive opk on cd14.... onwards we go!!


----------



## soph77

I'm only on cd7, but I think I will start tonight!


----------



## wantingagirl

hehe..... mamaxm this is why I dont temp I get so confused

Sorry for your BFN Hope but there is still time

GL this is me and everyone else FX

Gingerwhinger, thats so funny I could imagine what thoughts were going through your OH head hehe.... I think I am OV today hopefully I bed cycle day 12 and today cycle day 14 Im worried about spermies still not being there and what if I ovulated straight away today and miss the eggy tonight?

GL Sophia


----------



## Nessicle

if you ov'd today and bd tonight you won't miss the eggy hun :flower: it'll live for 24 hours or so, therefore you defo should bd tonight! 

Well CD12 for me and cos me and OH argued on CD8 and we couldnt :sex: that night we're a day different. 

so we will :sex: tomorrow night. I did my first official SMEP bd'ing last night, and laid in bed with hips propped for 40 mins. inserted a softcup after and then had to get up to pee. little bit of semen came out but hoping that most of the sperm got up the ol' cervix! Whilst I had my hips propped I also made myself orgasm again, figured it wouldnt hurt if there were any more spermy there!


----------



## takingforever

Morning girls !! 
how is everyone today ? Ive woke up with what i think is a trapped nerve its not sore but ive got a numb thumb :wacko:
Got go docs tomorrow morning to get it sorted but he reckoned on fone ill need phisio :(


----------



## AreIn83

OOOO! Crosshairs!!! My chart is confused but I have crosshairs!


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi Ness, 

Thanks for the re-assurance, its funny how we start panicking once theres not much more we can do. Softcups should defo help and Im going to start using them and preseed next month if no BFP. Normal to have a little bit of leakage its so horrible, oh what we have to go through. Yeah my OH always makes me do that aswell after kind of a routine we have got into hehe... as read after orgasm the opening of cervix dips and pulls them in.

It was so funny the other night I propped a pillow underneath me and woke up in the morning like that I must have been tired

Oh sorry to hear that takingforever, Im fine think Im OV today either that or preparing to release for tomorrow. Im a bit worried about my CM as it keeps on going dry then wet, surely it should stay wet until low fertility?

Hows everyone else?


----------



## Nessicle

lol wantingagirl at falling asleep with hips propped up :rofl: 

I always orgasm with OH anyway but thought I'd do that bit extra to suck the rest up he he! 

xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Nessicle said:


> lol wantingagirl at falling asleep with hips propped up :rofl:
> 
> I always orgasm with OH anyway but thought I'd do that bit extra to suck the rest up he he!
> 
> xx

hehe... I thought it was funny too. Yeah I always do too but always do once more for luck. The more the better :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha yep suck the little swimmers up! 

I tell you girls I feel mega mega relaxed and happy this cycle! I still won't say I feel 'positive' about getting my bfp this cycle as I'm sick of getting my hopes up but I do feel more relaxed defo!

Also I've tested early every other cycle but this cycle I'm not going to. I will only test the day AF is due if she hasn't arrived. She's bang on time for me so I will know I'm pg if she doesnt arrive on the morning of 9th April!


----------



## wantingagirl

Nessicle said:


> ha ha ha yep suck the little swimmers up!
> 
> I tell you girls I feel mega mega relaxed and happy this cycle! I still won't say I feel 'positive' about getting my bfp this cycle as I'm sick of getting my hopes up but I do feel more relaxed defo!
> 
> Also I've tested early every other cycle but this cycle I'm not going to. I will only test the day AF is due if she hasn't arrived. She's bang on time for me so I will know I'm pg if she doesnt arrive on the morning of 9th April!

Yeah think thats what I need to try and do too and so good to follow a plan. The only issue I have that I think I only have a chance for cycle day 12 and I was quite dry that day. Im pretty sure I have ovulated, pain has gone and now dry down below. The thing is even though the egg lives for a further 24 hours if I am dry then the spermies wont survive? Dont know why this is happening seems like I am only getting ewcm and cm for a day and a half and if this is the case the every other day rule is not going to work for me as got yesterday which was my day off bedding and today up until now which is too late as wont bed until tonight???? :dohh: so confused


----------



## Nessicle

I've increased my water intake this cycle and I think that along with the bcp leaving my system has helped an awful lot! 

Have you tried conceive+? I use that also x


----------



## wantingagirl

Nessicle said:


> I've increased my water intake this cycle and I think that along with the bcp leaving my system has helped an awful lot!
> 
> Have you tried conceive+? I use that also x

No I havent im usually producing an ok amount but this time seem not to be and have even increased my water intake so dont know whats going on. I cant see me getting BFP this time. Im not meaning to be negative but if I didnt bed on the EWCM day then I have no chance. Im drinking stacks of water. Is conceive plus the same as preseed?


----------



## Nessicle

yeah pretty much hun from what I understand - it's quite a fluid lubricant, I think that the preseed is something you insert in to your vagina before sex?? but don't quote me on that I have no idea if that's true lol. I just feel content knowing that at least I'm using a lube that can help if I need it to! 

Perhaps if you're under the weather or feeling stressed it could be affected? x


----------



## AreIn83

mamaxm said:


> good news! i got a almost as dark as the line opk today with not so good urine so i assume i'm o'ing! already bd and have my softcup in, i'm feeling alot better.. arein, you're next! i'm so surprised, o has NEVER been this late before.
> also, no one should worry about getting AF and ruining the statistics! it's good for them to be accurate and that should be the last thing you're thinking about while ttc :hugs: i'd rather have an accurate 30% statistic than an inaccurate 100%!

WOOHOO for pos OPKs!!!! :happydance:


----------



## AreIn83

Nessicle said:


> yeah pretty much hun from what I understand - it's quite a fluid lubricant, I think that the preseed is something you insert in to your vagina before sex?? but don't quote me on that I have no idea if that's true lol. I just feel content knowing that at least I'm using a lube that can help if I need it to!
> 
> Perhaps if you're under the weather or feeling stressed it could be affected? x

Pre-seed is insertable lubricant. It makes a nice little pool in your vagina for the sperm to swim around in. We've used it 3 times and I really like it.


----------



## AreIn83

Question: Can you have a temp shift and not O? Anyone?


----------



## wantingagirl

Nessicle said:


> yeah pretty much hun from what I understand - it's quite a fluid lubricant, I think that the preseed is something you insert in to your vagina before sex?? but don't quote me on that I have no idea if that's true lol. I just feel content knowing that at least I'm using a lube that can help if I need it to!
> 
> Perhaps if you're under the weather or feeling stressed it could be affected? x

Yeah very true Ness I havent been feeling well lately so maybe thats what it is have had the cold all last week and toothache and migraine for a couple of days, ive been taking painkillers so wondering if that is drying me out plus the stress of not being well. Do you get a syringe with the conceive plus? Yeah the preseed is the same thing but looks to me like people prefer Conceive plus on here so think will give it a shot next month if no luck. Just annoyed I might have missed out but you never know. Do you use it just externally or internally? Its mad what we do for that BFP hehe...


----------



## wantingagirl

AreIn83 said:


> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> good news! i got a almost as dark as the line opk today with not so good urine so i assume i'm o'ing! already bd and have my softcup in, i'm feeling alot better.. arein, you're next! i'm so surprised, o has NEVER been this late before.
> also, no one should worry about getting AF and ruining the statistics! it's good for them to be accurate and that should be the last thing you're thinking about while ttc :hugs: i'd rather have an accurate 30% statistic than an inaccurate 100%!
> 
> WOOHOO for pos OPKs!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

yay so you got your positive opk? Im just trying to figure out if preseed or conceive plus is best, I have used preseed in the past they are both internal arent they?


----------



## AreIn83

I know that Pre-Seed is internal but I've never used Conceive +. I would imagine that it is.


----------



## bonjo808

We used preseed this month for the first time. I think I'm gonna try preseed w/ softcups next time because everything seemed to "fall out" afterwards (sorry TMI). There's a thread on here somewhere that has bfp results for both preseed and conceive+...


----------



## AreIn83

That's why you have prop your butt up afterwards! Or lay with your legs crossed, I've done that before when I've been too tired to get my arse in the air.


----------



## Nessicle

it could be that then hun if you're a bit run down :flower:

the conceive+ comes in a tube like normal lubes and I just squeeze on to my fingers to put on end of OH's penis and a I generally rub a bit round my V mainly around the opening!


----------



## wantingagirl

Thank you! I will have to make my decision in which one I would prefer to use. Would the internal one not help more with ttc as actually goes close to your cervix or even enters it?


----------



## AreIn83

It shouldn't go in your cervix. Pre-Seed and makes a nice, comfy place for the sperm to swim around close to your cervix and then up into your uterus. I chose to use it because I never have EWCM so I thought this would just add one more thing that is needed to conceive that I don't already have.


----------



## wantingagirl

AreIn83 said:


> It shouldn't go in your cervix. Pre-Seed and makes a nice, comfy place for the sperm to swim around close to your cervix and then up into your uterus. I chose to use it because I never have EWCM so I thought this would just add one more thing that is needed to conceive that I don't already have.

Thanx I need to try that cant do any harm in giving it a shot. Im just so annoyed that I might be out and wasted a month think my body playing tricks on me


----------



## AreIn83

My body likes to mess with me too. And no, no harm in giving it a shot. I bought mine on eBay for $16. It says 8+ uses on the tube and came with 6 applicators and a mini massager...ooo! However the massager came with interchangable heads and one of them had spikes on it that looked mighty uncomfortable. I just feel that lubes that your DH (or boyfriend or whoever) would put on his penis could get wiped off during penetration.


----------



## AreIn83

And also, it's not over until the hag shows. Keep going!


----------



## ttcstill

I am so confused here I have been waiting for my temp to rise and instead it drops..... I thought I was seeing things so took it a second time while laying there and still it had dropped. I cant reach my cervix in any normal position and CM is white and watery not stringy like EW. What is going on here?


----------



## AreIn83

Holy crap that's a big dip! How long are your normal cycles? That could just be the progesterone dropping off after AF.

Or it could be the dip before your thermal shift. What's your O day?


----------



## Nessicle

wow thats a huge drop ttcstill!!! 

did yo do anything different? Turn the heating off? different bed sheets? diff time??


----------



## ttcstill

I have no idea when O day is I just started all this stuff and No I have not done anything different nothing at all, I do not get it I am really confused, I still have not got a positive OPK either.


----------



## AreIn83

One temp is not supposed to make a difference in your chart, it's based on patterns according to what I've read. I wouldn't put too much stock in it until tomorrow's temp. Easier said than done, I know. I obsess over every temp, every day.


----------



## ttcstill

I have discarded a temp before because I thought I took them wrong because I got a drop like this at the begining of my cycle. I am confused. oh well I gues we'll see.


----------



## wantingagirl

AreIn83 - hehe.... I like that word hag fits her to a bill, yeah aint over till she appears

ttcstill - Not sure about temps but sounds like OV signs or nearing up to it, doesnt have to be ewcm clear and watery is still a fertile sign. Think our bodies are playing tricks on us this month. From what I know you have to temp at same time every morning after your night sleep, is that what you did?


----------



## ttcstill

Wantingagirl- Yes i always temp betwenn 720 and 730 am just before I force myself out of bed and I always get about 7 hrs of sleep.


----------



## AreIn83

ttcstill said:


> I have discarded a temp before because I thought I took them wrong because I got a drop like this at the begining of my cycle. I am confused. oh well I gues we'll see.

Don't discard it yet. Wait a couple of more days. It very well could be your O dip. Man, I'd love to O on CD11....


----------



## ttcstill

O dip? I thought you were supposed to spike at O


----------



## AreIn83

ttcstill said:


> O dip? I thought you were supposed to spike at O

Some women have a dip the day of or the day before O. Look at my chart (it's ugly, beware). You'll get a dip before the thermal shift.

My February chart looks better, see how the temps go down before they climb back up?


----------



## AreIn83

mamaxm said:


> Arein, i was looking around on FF and it says that they will only put crosshairs on your chart after three consecutive days of high temperatures, so i'm sure they'll put yours on today or tomorrow! i've had 5 days of high temperatures and it hasn't changed yet.. but i guess we'll see what happens. really i just want them to hurry up and confirm o so i can see my pregnancy points! haha! i just paid for a vip membership and i want to reap the benefits!

If your temp is up tomorrow, I bet you get them. It says three but it's more like 6 if the chart is confused. I love those pregnancy points! I had 62 last month before she got me.


----------



## ttcstill

opk says negative but it is darker than the last few days...... also i am now wondering if I could have o'd this weekend when i didnt take temps because sunday I was cramping really bad...... urghhhhhh now i am just driving myself crazy!


----------



## AreIn83

I think that it may be coming up instead of passed. It is possible to have a super early O, cd8 for you this weekend, but your temp would have been higher already and not this low 4 dpo. Does that make sense?


----------



## ttcstill

ok that makes sense! thank you sooo much...... i think i need to :sleep:


----------



## AreIn83

HA! Did you wear yourself out? It is exhausting, trying to figure all of this out!


----------



## AreIn83

I just realized my right boob is tender!


----------



## wantingagirl

My EPO tabs are 500mg each, how many should I take daily?


----------



## AreIn83

The recommendation is 1000mg daily


----------



## ttcstill

AreIn83 said:


> HA! Did you wear yourself out? It is exhausting, trying to figure all of this out!

yes I did, and i took a nap.... now i am going to catch up on here and get something done in my house before I lose control of it too lol.


----------



## wantingagirl

it says up to 3000mg on website, is that right? seems alot


----------



## CoRbEkR

Hi all, I got 2 very faint positives Monday and Tuesday, so I took a digital today and got a YES!! So, I am pregnant!! So, you can put a + by my name, thank you.


----------



## ttcstill

CoRbEkR said:


> Hi all, I got 2 very faint positives Monday and Tuesday, so I took a digital today and got a YES!! So, I am pregnant!! So, you can put a + by my name, thank you.

WOW congrats......... :happydance:


----------



## CoRbEkR

Thank you very much!! We are sooo excited. We have been ttc since August '09, and it seems like it's been forever. I couldn't believe it when I took the digital test!


----------



## ttcstill

CoRbEkR said:


> Thank you very much!! We are sooo excited. We have been ttc since August '09, and it seems like it's been forever. I couldn't believe it when I took the digital test!

WOW you have no idea how much better I feel right now. We have been ttc since Dec of 08 when I had a mmc and it has been very frustrating with af coming up to two weeks late false positives and all..... I have wondered if I am ever going to be able to give him the baby he so deserves! You have given me some hope Thank You!


----------



## hopefully2

Oh congratulations, such a successful thread :flower:


----------



## honeybee28

Bad news Im afraid. the witch just got me. im gutted, i so wanted a honeymoon baby. never mind, i'll pick myself off, and on to cycle 5.

congrats to the bfps, fx for everyone waiting to test.xx


----------



## honeybee28

ha i mean pick myself up not off!!!


----------



## soph77

Welllllll was going to start last night on cd7 but DH came home from ju jitzu a bit sore so I let him off. I guess we will start tomorrow on CD8 as per the plan. He did ask about my 'window', bless him. This was after last month he had a little meltdown about feeling like a sperm factory so I backed right off. I guess the reverse psychology worked!

He even tried to make a little joke and said 'if it's not the window, it's not going indow' LOL
I had to tell him that we need to practice for the window to keep it fresh


----------



## honeybee28

hey soph, fancy seeing you over here!!! Aww bless your DH!

I meant to say, im going to stick with SMEP so will be testing again on 24th April!!! Will be my 3rd cycle of SME, but the last 2 cycles i went on some really crazy water slides in the 2ww!! Not sure if that scrambled my eggs but staying clear this month just in case lol!!!!

baby dust.xxx


----------



## spencerbear

Can yuo add me to the 18th april please. Ive been reading about this and im really hoping it will work for us. This is my 9th cycle.


----------



## AreIn83

wantingagirl said:


> it says up to 3000mg on website, is that right? seems alot

From what I read, it's 1000 mg daily. I'm not 100% sure this is right though so you may have better information than I do.


----------



## AreIn83

DD told me today in the car that she thinks her baby is in my tummy. Oh how I hope she's right!


----------



## ttcstill

That is awesome....... I hope she's right too!


----------



## mamaxm

hey ladies, i'll put up the dates in a couple hours, just wanted to let you know i haven't forgotten you :) got my last bd session tonight and the o pains were serious today, woohoo!


----------



## ttcstill

Hey I am not sure if I ever had you add me but I am hoping AF misses her next 9 visits starting on the 11th of April!!!! would be great!!!!


----------



## AreIn83

That would be great! I wouldn't like to see her for another 9 or 10 months myself.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Just stopping by to check and see if anymore BFPs. Good luck to all the ladies getting ready to test.


----------



## mamaxm

CoRbEkR said:


> Hi all, I got 2 very faint positives Monday and Tuesday, so I took a digital today and got a YES!! So, I am pregnant!! So, you can put a + by my name, thank you.

HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm so happy for you! i was wondering where you were! :thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## mamaxm

honeybee28 said:


> Bad news Im afraid. the witch just got me. im gutted, i so wanted a honeymoon baby. never mind, i'll pick myself off, and on to cycle 5.
> 
> congrats to the bfps, fx for everyone waiting to test.xx

hey at least you can drink on your honeymoon, and you'll be nice and relaxed and i bet you get your bfp after that! :thumbup: thanks for letting us know so we can have accurate results. :hugs:


----------



## mamaxm

well ladies i've done my last bd and my softcup is in! HORRIBLE tremendous o pains. i've felt twinges for the last few days but today they are terrible, and i've had a great temperature jump so i'm pretty sure i did it, but cd19 is so late! that would mean if i have a regular cycle, i'll only have a 9 day lp.. it better be longer. i also had a little dip yesterday so i'm just sure i've o'd. if i didn't already on cd13/14. i was feeling realllly nauseous yesterday, couldn't even eat, and slept almost all day and then almost all night. lots of hot flashes too. and i love softcups, don't get me wrong, but i am so sore for some reason this cycle with putting them in and taking them out, which is weird because i usually use an entire box each cycle (and quickly, last cycle i had to buy an extra box) and this cycle i don't think i even used half! 
75% success rate girls, i don't think that's bad at all! :)

**Edit- changing my test date to cater to this late o. if anyone else needs to change theirs, let me know, it's no problem at all!


----------



## mamaxm

AreIn83 said:


> DD told me today in the car that she thinks her baby is in my tummy. Oh how I hope she's right!

i hope she is too! i was so upset yesterday, i got a fortune cookie and though oh, i hope this will apply to me getting pregnant, opened it up and there was nothing in it! horrible, i almost cried. no fortune! but then i got to thinking.. maybe it's good luck to get a fortune cookie with no fortune?! like it's good luck when a bird poops on you? i hope that's the case.


----------



## spencerbear

cd8 tomorrow....so the fun begins x


----------



## takingforever

Arghhh looks like me and helly are next on the testing list talk about being nervous/excited :haha:
I got docs at 9.50 to see about my trapped nerve and get bloods back to see if i actually even Ov'd ill update when i get back.
But i have a feeling im out :( I woke up today feeling great (.)(.) only a little sore today but we shall see if the :witch: flys in.


----------



## mamaxm

hahaha! i can't wait till i'm up for testing, i'm already ready to poas and i'm not even sure when i o'd yet! 
spencerbear- you will love this plan if you've done more bd'ing in the past, it's so relaxing! you don't even think about ttc until you're in the 2ww!


----------



## wantingagirl

thanks bonjo I think I like the idea more of preseed as its internal and used it before and going to use softcups too. I wonder if you could buy a syringe and use conceive plus internally. 

AreIn83 - It sucks propping your butt up afterwards would you still need to do that with the softcups!

Well ladies I eventually got EWCM last nite and bed so think my body playing tricks on me hehe... Im so glad and still milky and watery so all gud, hard to tell after bedding cos you dont know whats what. Still going to use preseed next month just to be on the safe side. 

Congrats Corbekr - yay to the stats!! come on girls lets do this!

So sorry honeybee sucks when that happens but you will get your BFP soon!!

hehe Sophia men always work with the reverse psychology feels like they are in control its a shame they feel like that but we are trying to plan a baby so I guess it has to be like that. aww they can be so sweet and shows our men really do want this as much as us. 

Welcome Spencerbear!

Oh AreIn83 I hope your DD is right too, im hoping beyond hope we all get our BFP this month. Check this out and let me know what you think https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/epo.html

Mamaxm Good Luck I feel this is such a good thread. Maybe you will just have a longer cycle this month. I am keeping my FX for you.

Hi reedsgirl I have just entered the 2ww as of today I usually ovulate day 15 but had all the pains and signs yesterday, eggy still may be alive and kicking today is alive for 24 hours, will bed tnite and tomorow just incase 

Anyone using EPO, how much are you taking daily?

GL Takingforever, no symptons is also a good sign I have nothing until after BFP with my first child!!

So now the fun begins!!!

[-o&lt;


----------



## Nessicle

Hi all!! 

another BD session for me tonight

CM is milky watery so just waiting to see if I get any EWCM as I don't usually get it. Having lots of ov pains today so my eggy will be popping in the next two days! woo!! 

Going swimming tonight with OH before dinner and will bd later on but I don't know if that's a bad idea in case it washes away my CM?? 

Wantingagirl - for regular cycles you can take up to 6 tablets a day (3000mg) but for ttc I think its recommended to take 1000mg i.e. two tablets with breakfast! 

xx


----------



## mamaxm

so i was messing around on FF, and i input the next two days temperatures (just to see what would happen) and made them only 1 degree higher than my current temp, and it gave me lines! not even crosshairs, nice big bold red lines! hopefully my temps will stay up, i'm not going to delete the fake ones until i get to those days because i like seeing my points and such :) my intercourse timing is high :happydance: and my EDD would be december 15! let's just hope and pray my lp isnt shortened..


----------



## wantingagirl

Nessicle said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> another BD session for me tonight
> 
> CM is milky watery so just waiting to see if I get any EWCM as I don't usually get it. Having lots of ov pains today so my eggy will be popping in the next two days! woo!!
> 
> Going swimming tonight with OH before dinner and will bd later on but I don't know if that's a bad idea in case it washes away my CM??
> 
> Wantingagirl - for regular cycles you can take up to 6 tablets a day (3000mg) but for ttc I think its recommended to take 1000mg i.e. two tablets with breakfast!
> 
> xx

cool thanks Ness - I dont think it would affect as spermies already secure to catch that egg I think it would only make a diff if you went swimming straight after the deed


----------



## wantingagirl

mamaxm said:


> so i was messing around on FF, and i input the next two days temperatures (just to see what would happen) and made them only 1 degree higher than my current temp, and it gave me lines! not even crosshairs, nice big bold red lines! hopefully my temps will stay up, i'm not going to delete the fake ones until i get to those days because i like seeing my points and such :) my intercourse timing is high :happydance: and my EDD would be december 15! let's just hope and pray my lp isnt shortened..

I have my FX for you mamaxm I hope we all get what we want this month. I would be due 16/12/10 or there abouts and also hoping my LP isnt short. Dont know what happened OV late last month (day 16/17) and AF arrived over 2 days early which never happens?


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!!
> 
> another BD session for me tonight
> 
> CM is milky watery so just waiting to see if I get any EWCM as I don't usually get it. Having lots of ov pains today so my eggy will be popping in the next two days! woo!!
> 
> Going swimming tonight with OH before dinner and will bd later on but I don't know if that's a bad idea in case it washes away my CM??
> 
> Wantingagirl - for regular cycles you can take up to 6 tablets a day (3000mg) but for ttc I think its recommended to take 1000mg i.e. two tablets with breakfast!
> 
> xx
> 
> cool thanks Ness - I dont think it would affect as spermies already secure to catch that egg I think it would only make a diff if you went swimming straight after the deedClick to expand...


thanks hunny! Just worried it will dry up my CM ready for :sex: tonight xx


----------



## gingerwhinger

Morning girls :flower:

I don't spose swimming will make a difference Ness because the pool water doesn't get up there and swirl about I spose?? Atleast I hope not with all that chlorine!

Well bd today is done and so (assuming I'll get my pos opk as normal on cd14) it's one more day off tomorrow then 3 days bd in a row sat, sun and mon! Easy Peasy!!

Right, now ladies, here's a weird question... I often worry about whether I have got enough of or the right sort of CM (who doesn't!) and if I do not get my bfp this month I was thinking of using preseed next cycle. My worry is (and sorry for tmi) that the lead up to sex and sex itself I manage to produce alot of errr natural lubricant iykwim - if I go and add preseed too it I am worried oh will slide off the bloody bed there will be so much fluid squishing about! So not only is that a worry but here's my weird question - does the wetness we produce ourselves when we get all umm excited count as CM??

There, I've said it. Have been thinking of asking this for a few days lol.


----------



## Nessicle

Lol well given that its a hole and I'll be in the water I'm sure there'll be plenty of chlorine swilling around up there lol :haha: that's why I'm worried it'll wash my vital CM away!

Lots of women get pregnant without getting 'excited' - a horrible example but rape victims can become pregnant. Some women are unable to get turned on much also so I would say yes it would be enough though ideally you do want more :thumbup: I use conceive+ as a lubricant and there's never an obscene amount of fluid lol 

xx


----------



## takingforever

Just had my 21day blood results and it was progesterone 35.0 nmol any one know anything about them ?


----------



## stardust22

Nessicle said:


> Lol well given that its a hole and I'll be in the water I'm sure there'll be plenty of chlorine swilling around up there lol :haha: that's why I'm worried it'll wash my vital CM away!
> 
> Lots of women get pregnant without getting 'excited' - a horrible example but rape victims can become pregnant. Some women are unable to get turned on much also so I would say yes it would be enough though ideally you do want more :thumbup: I use conceive+ as a lubricant and there's never an obscene amount of fluid lol
> 
> xx

Hi vanessa, I am a gym junkie, swim, run, the lot! I continued to do this all the days while ttc and on all my fertile days. Even went to my normal spin class the night the baby was conceived (according to my scan) as u know I had a mmc at 13 weeks but this was just very bad luck for me. I really think just try and live life as normal as you can. It will happen when its right. (I know this sounds so easy and I should listen to my own blimmin advice!!!) I just know how much we all want to get pregnant and we will. lots of baby dust hun!!!

p.s. the thread is going well. I am day 9 now so my hard work has begun!
xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Ness - I was so wondering the same thing. I had sex the day before I ovulated and went swimming all three days. I was so scared that the chlorine would kill off the sperm.

The only way for the chlorine to kill off your sperm is by actually having sex in the water. THe chemicals can kill the sperm- and dilute it, however there's still a chance the sperm would get past your cervix beforehand- so its not used as a "birth control method" =)

Having sex and then swimming wouldn't affect the lil' swimmers because they would have already made it past your cervix and if you went swimming hours after sex- chances are they have already made it to your fallopian tubes. (The water certaintly won't make it there!) Swim away- but when you are TTC, refrain from having sex IN the water. Go swimming a few hours later and enjoy!
3 years ago 

Found the above online, I dont think it would affect it but always wondered too. 

Good point too Ness for Gingerwhinger. Im not sure if getting 'excited' counts as fertile CM and I dont even necessarily think you have to see the CM to have it there, sometimes you just cant find it. I am using preseed next month but you just need to guage it from how you feel my hubby nearly fell out of me the last time I used it while ttc! haha so this time will be using less. 

Takingforever - Did they say if that was normal?


----------



## kazpeza

can i join this plan i will be testing 20th april


----------



## wantingagirl

takingforever said:


> Just had my 21day blood results and it was progesterone 35.0 nmol any one know anything about them ?


Levels of over 30 nmol/l indicate ovulation. Progesterone levels below this indicate the need for other hormone assays. It is difficult to know from pregnancy states just what happens to this level, as production then appears from other sites like the developing ovum, placental tissues, etc. Sometimes, various progesterones can be added in early pregnancy  as an effort to sustain the pregnancy, but their use is somewhat vague. 

Read more: Levels of progesterone in ovulation: iVillage 

Above info so think from what you said you are ovulating?


----------



## AreIn83

takingforever said:


> Just had my 21day blood results and it was progesterone 35.0 nmol any one know anything about them ?

Anything above 30 is great! Congratulations! You O'd!!!

Oops, I didn't see that wanting had answered you but still, congratulations!


----------



## AreIn83

kazpeza said:


> can i join this plan i will be testing 20th april

Welcome, just let mamaxm know your testing date and she'll add you in.


----------



## tryforbaby2

soph77 said:


> Welllllll was going to start last night on cd7 but DH came home from ju jitzu a bit sore so I let him off. I guess we will start tomorrow on CD8 as per the plan. He did ask about my 'window', bless him. This was after last month he had a little meltdown about feeling like a sperm factory so I backed right off. I guess the reverse psychology worked!
> 
> He even tried to make a little joke and said 'if it's not the window, it's not going indow' LOL
> I had to tell him that we need to practice for the window to keep it fresh

:rofl: I remembered you mentioning that last cycle! Poor DH, lmao! I bought my DH zinc vits the other day along with his regular protein shake mix and he looks at them and says 'why do I need this?' I said, 'it's not for you it's for your sperm!!!!' :rofl: He just laughed and said, 'Oh Geez!!!'

I upped the anty this time around. Second cycle using softcups, first cycle of SMEP, first cycle of him taking zinc tablets, he takes mens multi vits, I take a womens prenatal (does wonders for my nails), I drink plenty of water after my OJ in the morning instead of decaf coffee. I exercise moderately and eat plenty of veggies and fruit. I also use opks, keep my hips elevated until I fall asleep. I was concidering getting conceive plus to put in the soft cup before inserting to make sure they have a friendly swimming enviroment, but I am unsure because I do make sufficent amounts of CM. :shrug: I don't know what else I can try without actually going in to see the RE. I figure I will make my RE appt (got referred 2 cycles prior) in June to 'try' and plan for a spring baby, but we will see....Does anyone have any info/ideas to up the sperm count and motility....he aldready takes vits and I heard of something called CO10Q....not sure if that is right, but something like that.....

Oh well ladies, off to gentle yoga shortly and then some weights and light cardio....


----------



## tryforbaby2

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

HONEYBEE! :cry:

I was hoping for a honeymoon baby for you too! Like you said, pick yourself up, dust yourself off, put a fake smile on your face and prepare for this cycle!

:flow:


----------



## AreIn83

mamaxm said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> DD told me today in the car that she thinks her baby is in my tummy. Oh how I hope she's right!
> 
> i hope she is too! i was so upset yesterday, i got a fortune cookie and though oh, i hope this will apply to me getting pregnant, opened it up and there was nothing in it! horrible, i almost cried. no fortune! but then i got to thinking.. maybe it's good luck to get a fortune cookie with no fortune?! like it's good luck when a bird poops on you? i hope that's the case.Click to expand...

It was too funny. She told me later on that her girl baby would come out first and then her boy baby would come out next. That then started a conversation on how she came out of my tummy. I had an emergency c-section with her so it was a pretty easy conversation, she's only going to be 4 in April-didn't want to scare her too badly. 

It's funny what you read into when TTC, everything is related to having that baby.


----------



## AreIn83

tryforbaby2 said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Welllllll was going to start last night on cd7 but DH came home from ju jitzu a bit sore so I let him off. I guess we will start tomorrow on CD8 as per the plan. He did ask about my 'window', bless him. This was after last month he had a little meltdown about feeling like a sperm factory so I backed right off. I guess the reverse psychology worked!
> 
> He even tried to make a little joke and said 'if it's not the window, it's not going indow' LOL
> I had to tell him that we need to practice for the window to keep it fresh
> 
> :rofl: I remembered you mentioning that last cycle! Poor DH, lmao! I bought my DH zinc vits the other day along with his regular protein shake mix and he looks at them and says 'why do I need this?' I said, 'it's not for you it's for your sperm!!!!' :rofl: He just laughed and said, 'Oh Geez!!!'
> 
> I upped the anty this time around. Second cycle using softcups, first cycle of SMEP, first cycle of him taking zinc tablets, he takes mens multi vits, I take a womens prenatal (does wonders for my nails), I drink plenty of water after my OJ in the morning instead of decaf coffee. I exercise moderately and eat plenty of veggies and fruit. I also use opks, keep my hips elevated until I fall asleep. I was concidering getting conceive plus to put in the soft cup before inserting to make sure they have a friendly swimming enviroment, but I am unsure because I do make sufficent amounts of CM. :shrug: I don't know what else I can try without actually going in to see the RE. I figure I will make my RE appt (got referred 2 cycles prior) in June to 'try' and plan for a spring baby, but we will see....Does anyone have any info/ideas to up the sperm count and motility....he aldready takes vits and I heard of something called CO10Q....not sure if that is right, but something like that.....
> 
> Oh well ladies, off to gentle yoga shortly and then some weights and light cardio....Click to expand...

DH is taking Zinc this cycle too. Zinc is also helpful for female fertility. I was taking it last cycle but it upset my stomach to the point of dry heaving so I quit taking it. Doesn't bother DH though. Co Enzyme Q10 is good for "hardiness" of the sperm. The suggested dose is 200mg daily. Also, 1000mg of Vitamin C daily has been proven to have significant effects on fertility for men and women.


----------



## wantingagirl

AreIn83 said:


> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> DD told me today in the car that she thinks her baby is in my tummy. Oh how I hope she's right!
> 
> i hope she is too! i was so upset yesterday, i got a fortune cookie and though oh, i hope this will apply to me getting pregnant, opened it up and there was nothing in it! horrible, i almost cried. no fortune! but then i got to thinking.. maybe it's good luck to get a fortune cookie with no fortune?! like it's good luck when a bird poops on you? i hope that's the case.Click to expand...
> 
> It was too funny. She told me later on that her girl baby would come out first and then her boy baby would come out next. That then started a conversation on how she came out of my tummy. I had an emergency c-section with her so it was a pretty easy conversation, she's only going to be 4 in April-didn't want to scare her too badly.
> 
> It's funny what you read into when TTC, everything is related to having that baby.Click to expand...

aww how sweet and hope she is right that you get a baby! 

Good Luck to everyone else FX


----------



## Nessicle

stardust22 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Lol well given that its a hole and I'll be in the water I'm sure there'll be plenty of chlorine swilling around up there lol :haha: that's why I'm worried it'll wash my vital CM away!
> 
> Lots of women get pregnant without getting 'excited' - a horrible example but rape victims can become pregnant. Some women are unable to get turned on much also so I would say yes it would be enough though ideally you do want more :thumbup: I use conceive+ as a lubricant and there's never an obscene amount of fluid lol
> 
> xx
> 
> Hi vanessa, I am a gym junkie, swim, run, the lot! I continued to do this all the days while ttc and on all my fertile days. Even went to my normal spin class the night the baby was conceived (according to my scan) as u know I had a mmc at 13 weeks but this was just very bad luck for me. I really think just try and live life as normal as you can. It will happen when its right. (I know this sounds so easy and I should listen to my own blimmin advice!!!) I just know how much we all want to get pregnant and we will. lots of baby dust hun!!!
> 
> p.s. the thread is going well. I am day 9 now so my hard work has begun!
> xxxxClick to expand...

thank you hun!! 

yes I remember reading about your mc it was very sad sweetie :hugs: 

Thank you for the babydust :flower: we use conceive+ too - 

I might actually ask OH if we can go swimming on Sunday so my fertilie period is over with, I know it's silly I just feel scared to get rid of my CM lol a friend on another thread suggested popping in a softcup before we go swimming to stop any water getting up near my cervix, that way I could maintain as much of my CM as possible....

xx


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> Ness - I was so wondering the same thing. I had sex the day before I ovulated and went swimming all three days. I was so scared that the chlorine would kill off the sperm.
> 
> The only way for the chlorine to kill off your sperm is by actually having sex in the water. THe chemicals can kill the sperm- and dilute it, however there's still a chance the sperm would get past your cervix beforehand- so its not used as a "birth control method" =)
> 
> Having sex and then swimming wouldn't affect the lil' swimmers because they would have already made it past your cervix and if you went swimming hours after sex- chances are they have already made it to your fallopian tubes. (The water certaintly won't make it there!) Swim away- but when you are TTC, refrain from having sex IN the water. Go swimming a few hours later and enjoy!
> 3 years ago
> 
> Found the above online, I dont think it would affect it but always wondered too.
> 
> Good point too Ness for Gingerwhinger. Im not sure if getting 'excited' counts as fertile CM and I dont even necessarily think you have to see the CM to have it there, sometimes you just cant find it. I am using preseed next month but you just need to guage it from how you feel my hubby nearly fell out of me the last time I used it while ttc! haha so this time will be using less.
> 
> Takingforever - Did they say if that was normal?


thanks sweetie yeah we defo won't be having sex in the pool - it's a public swimming pool so we'd get arrested :rofl: 

we would be having sex later tonight rather than before sex x


----------



## wantingagirl

Nessicle said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Ness - I was so wondering the same thing. I had sex the day before I ovulated and went swimming all three days. I was so scared that the chlorine would kill off the sperm.
> 
> The only way for the chlorine to kill off your sperm is by actually having sex in the water. THe chemicals can kill the sperm- and dilute it, however there's still a chance the sperm would get past your cervix beforehand- so its not used as a "birth control method" =)
> 
> Having sex and then swimming wouldn't affect the lil' swimmers because they would have already made it past your cervix and if you went swimming hours after sex- chances are they have already made it to your fallopian tubes. (The water certaintly won't make it there!) Swim away- but when you are TTC, refrain from having sex IN the water. Go swimming a few hours later and enjoy!
> 3 years ago
> 
> Found the above online, I dont think it would affect it but always wondered too.
> 
> Good point too Ness for Gingerwhinger. Im not sure if getting 'excited' counts as fertile CM and I dont even necessarily think you have to see the CM to have it there, sometimes you just cant find it. I am using preseed next month but you just need to guage it from how you feel my hubby nearly fell out of me the last time I used it while ttc! haha so this time will be using less.
> 
> Takingforever - Did they say if that was normal?
> 
> 
> thanks sweetie yeah we defo won't be having sex in the pool - it's a public swimming pool so we'd get arrested :rofl:
> 
> we would be having sex later tonight rather than before sex xClick to expand...

hehe.... no I didnt mean that was just showing you a post that only way could harm was having sex in the pool so you were fine. Yeah figured you were bedding tonite so swimming then bedding but I would be the same as you I would ask him to change the day just incase lol..... but softcups is a good idea never thought of that. How on earth did these people get pregnant by mistake is beyond me!!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha yeah I was just pulling your leg :haha:

Yeah I spoke to OH just now and asked if he minded that we wait until I've finished ovulating before we go swimming. He said that this ovulation business was a bit of a pain lol - i felt guilty but said that it was important to have good CM (men don't understand stuff like that do they lol?!) and that we would defo go on Sunday 

x


----------



## wantingagirl

Nessicle said:


> ha ha yeah I was just pulling your leg :haha:
> 
> Yeah I spoke to OH just now and asked if he minded that we wait until I've finished ovulating before we go swimming. He said that this ovulation business was a bit of a pain lol - i felt guilty but said that it was important to have good CM (men don't understand stuff like that do they lol?!) and that we would defo go on Sunday
> 
> x

hehe.... I got that impression thankfully this time. Im getting to know your sense of humour now. Nah my man is exactly the same and would prefer not to talk about it at all costs. They just think yay sex gets you pregnant and you dont need to do anything else. If i explained to my DH about fertile mucus he would say what the hell is that :haha: At the end of the day its only a couple of days at of a whole month, well thats the way I try and explain it to him anyway. Just a question, does your OH drink or did he stop that? I mentioned that to my DH and he looked like he been told some really bad news lol.... Needless to say he moderately drinks but has cut down a lot.


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha yeah I'm a bit daft sometimes ;) 

yeah they do think it's just a matter of sex and that's it, I explained to him that the CM helps the sperm get to where they need to be and because it's the first month I've really had any decent amount of CM I don't want to lose it lol. I think he understood and I just said look it's 5 days a month - I do think he will want to go back to NTNP next month though if AF comes, and letting nature do it's own thing. 

he's gone along with me since December and i think it's only fair that we give his way a shot for a bit if it doesnt happen this cycle! Pretty gutted but perhaps it will be a blessing. 

Gosh listen to me counting myself out already - haven't even ovulated yet :rofl: 

He only has a beer or two on a Friday night while we watch Lost. He doesnt go out binge drinking and although we don't eat salads and tons of veg we do cook everything from scratch and he works out a few times a week so he's a pretty healthy boy!


----------



## wantingagirl

Nessicle said:


> ha ha ha yeah I'm a bit daft sometimes ;)
> 
> yeah they do think it's just a matter of sex and that's it, I explained to him that the CM helps the sperm get to where they need to be and because it's the first month I've really had any decent amount of CM I don't want to lose it lol. I think he understood and I just said look it's 5 days a month - I do think he will want to go back to NTNP next month though if AF comes, and letting nature do it's own thing.
> 
> he's gone along with me since December and i think it's only fair that we give his way a shot for a bit if it doesnt happen this cycle! Pretty gutted but perhaps it will be a blessing.
> 
> Gosh listen to me counting myself out already - haven't even ovulated yet :rofl:
> 
> He only has a beer or two on a Friday night while we watch Lost. He doesnt go out binge drinking and although we don't eat salads and tons of veg we do cook everything from scratch and he works out a few times a week so he's a pretty healthy boy!

I hate to say it Ness but is that not always the way, its so hard when we are in the moment of trying and not letting it taking a hold of our lives and if we bed every other day bound to catch it without monitoring everything but like you said too easier said than done. The month it happened for me is when we stopped trying properly grrr hate it. 

Nothing wrong with joking around, humour is what keeps us sane!! Yeah PMA to us and bound to catch the eggy sometimes. I know it sounds so selfish but I love a couple of glasses of wine on the weekend. We dont go out either and no alcoholic but there saying no to drink at all. However I have read one glass of wine between 3-8 dpo helps implantation, gosh where do they get all this info from? Still havent decided whether to abstain completely as have read some women abstain and ttc 2 years plus and nothing??? DH doesnt drink much either a couple of beers fri/sat nite in the house and I make sure he takes his vitamins aswell (wellman) I take pregnacare and yeah we cook from scratch too ughh hate these processed meals.


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> *I hate to say it Ness but is that not always the way*, its so hard when we are in the moment of trying and not letting it taking a hold of our lives and if we bed every other day bound to catch it without monitoring everything but like you said too easier said than done. The month it happened for me is when we stopped trying properly grrr hate it.
> 
> Nothing wrong with joking around, humour is what keeps us sane!! Yeah PMA to us and bound to catch the eggy sometimes. I know it sounds so selfish but I love a couple of glasses of wine on the weekend. We dont go out either and no alcoholic but there saying no to drink at all. However I have read one glass of wine between 3-8 dpo helps implantation, gosh where do they get all this info from? Still havent decided whether to abstain completely as have read some women abstain and ttc 2 years plus and nothing??? DH doesnt drink much either a couple of beers fri/sat nite in the house and I make sure he takes his vitamins aswell (wellman) I take pregnacare and yeah we cook from scratch too ughh hate these processed meals.

Totally - I think we can get sooo focussed on ttc and the things you're not supposed to do that it can take over and that's when the obsessing starts and then it becomes unhealthy and has a detrimental effect to our cycles etc! 

I don't think it's possible abstain from doing things you like such as having the occasional glass of wine when ttc or you would go demented! I love red wine and I have heard that the occasional glass every couple of months can actually be good when pregnant! So I'm going with that lol - I always have 2 glasses of red wine and a gluten free pizza when watching Lost on a Friday night with OH and I plan to continue until I know I'm pregnant. Obviously then it will be the pizza, ice cream and whatever else takes my fancy :haha:

I defo think NTNP next cycle is the way we will do it for a couple months if I don't catch on this cycle - we will book a holiday and I will get fit etc! Then if it's meant to be it will happen!


----------



## ttcstill

Okay ladies my temp from yesterday must not have been wring because it is only a tad higher today....... is this normal ....... whats going on with me?????


----------



## Nessicle

Perhaps you're fighting a bit of an underlying infection such as a cold or something? We fight stuff without us knowing all the time so could be something like that?


----------



## ttcstill

that makes sense Ness, Thank You. Here is a pic of yesterday and todays OPK ...... what do you lovely ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







3-25-10.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Nessicle

no worries hun! Sometimes if we're under the weather and dont even know it it can cause increases in your temp! 

Opk's looking good! The top one is almost positive, not 100% as it's still slightly lighter in colour but I think if you test again tonight around 7pm you might catch the surge, if not test again tomorrow and that should be it! :wohoo: you're nearly in the 2ww!


----------



## ttcstill

Thanks Ness, Here is my delima, I only have one OPK left so when should I test? I refuse to buy anymore as I am being optimistic and believing I will not need anymore after this month! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

well if you've already done one today then do one tomorrow, but bd today as well just in case :thumbup:


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah I totally agree it could have a negative affect but so hard not to obsess sometimes. What I would say though is that the one thing you would need to know obviously is the best days. With the CBFM is funny cos I thought I would obsess more with it but I actually felt more relaxed as was there in black and white when to bed and my body was doing the right help so last time I only used the monitor but didnt change anything else and funny I conceived after a rare night out and totally forgot about trying. I found out from using the monitor that I actually OV when I didnt think I did and conceived on fifth cycle of using it. 

I totally gorged on everything last time so know what you mean, came into work with big bags of maltesers, kettle chips etc no wonder I put on 3 stone hehe.... everything used to come to me at work if they were hungry. I usually have a couple of glasses of wine cant do any harm. Wow a holiday sounds good and you should have one anyway kind of last hols before kids

ttcstill - soz clueless on that but didnt want you to think I as ignoring you


----------



## ttcstill

will do thanks ness


----------



## Nessicle

CBFM sounds good, just figure I can't spend that amount of money just yet as only on cycle 3 but if for any reason by August I've not conceived either through ttc or NTBP then I'm gonna invest, probs from ebay or something! 

even if I'm pregnant we'll get a cheap late deal to Turkey for a week or something just for some sunshine! I quite fancy going on holiday with a bump he he!


----------



## AreIn83

ttcstill-If you do test tommorrow, I would wait til SMU and if it's lighter you may not know if you've not caught your surge or if you just didn't O. You can have multiple surges of LH during cycles without ever O-ing.


----------



## ttcstill

ARE IN 83- I did use SMU today I am sure it will be positive tomorrow as I am having pains almost like AF cramps in my lower abdomen.


----------



## mamaxm

ttcstill said:


> ARE IN 83- I did use SMU today I am sure it will be positive tomorrow as I am having pains almost like AF cramps in my lower abdomen.

yep o is coming! the hard work starts tomorrow!


----------



## honeybee28

Nessicle said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> *I hate to say it Ness but is that not always the way*, its so hard when we are in the moment of trying and not letting it taking a hold of our lives and if we bed every other day bound to catch it without monitoring everything but like you said too easier said than done. The month it happened for me is when we stopped trying properly grrr hate it.
> 
> Nothing wrong with joking around, humour is what keeps us sane!! Yeah PMA to us and bound to catch the eggy sometimes. I know it sounds so selfish but I love a couple of glasses of wine on the weekend. We dont go out either and no alcoholic but there saying no to drink at all. However I have read one glass of wine between 3-8 dpo helps implantation, gosh where do they get all this info from? Still havent decided whether to abstain completely as have read some women abstain and ttc 2 years plus and nothing??? DH doesnt drink much either a couple of beers fri/sat nite in the house and I make sure he takes his vitamins aswell (wellman) I take pregnacare and yeah we cook from scratch too ughh hate these processed meals.
> 
> Totally - I think we can get sooo focussed on ttc and the things you're not supposed to do that it can take over and that's when the obsessing starts and then it becomes unhealthy and has a detrimental effect to our cycles etc!
> 
> I don't think it's possible abstain from doing things you like such as having the occasional glass of wine when ttc or you would go demented! I love red wine and I have heard that the occasional glass every couple of months can actually be good when pregnant! So I'm going with that lol - I always have 2 glasses of red wine and a gluten free pizza when watching Lost on a Friday night with OH and I plan to continue until I know I'm pregnant. Obviously then it will be the pizza, ice cream and whatever else takes my fancy :haha:
> 
> I defo think NTNP next cycle is the way we will do it for a couple months if I don't catch on this cycle - we will book a holiday and I will get fit etc! Then if it's meant to be it will happen!Click to expand...

Me and DH have cut down on alcohol a lot but still have a binge now and again. my friend told me to today she had been ttc for 5 months, and the night that she conceived her baby she and her hubby were so drunk they barely remembered it haha just goes to show huh...


----------



## honeybee28

tryforbaby2 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> HONEYBEE! :cry:
> 
> I was hoping for a honeymoon baby for you too! Like you said, pick yourself up, dust yourself off, put a fake smile on your face and prepare for this cycle!
> 
> :flow:

awww thank you!!x I'm feeling loads better today. I'm convincing myself i dont really want to get pregnant this cycle, will still follow smep and use conceive plus but will act like im not that bothered about it - i bet the reverse psychology will work on my body and hopfully I'll be looking at 2 pink lines in a month's time!! fx anyhow!!!

How are you? what cd are you on now?


----------



## AreIn83

When I got preg with DD, DH and I weren't married and I was still in college so I was partying pretty hard. No intentions of getting pregnant, it just happened. We had been together for 6 years before and I think that helped us stick it out. I found out at almost 6 weeks (I was in denial for about a week and a half), a week before getting my BFP he and I had been canoeing and drinking like fish and jumping off a 30 foot cliff into the river-DD turned out beautifully.


----------



## ttcstill

mamaxm said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> ARE IN 83- I did use SMU today I am sure it will be positive tomorrow as I am having pains almost like AF cramps in my lower abdomen.
> 
> yep o is coming! the hard work starts tomorrow! my cramping was bad this morning and then faded off, so i know i o'd yesterday. should have started this cycle with a stricter temping schedule, next cycle i'll be setting my alarms! my temp this morning was nice and high, took a nap this afternoon and it dropped to 98.3.. i hope it was just because it got cooler or something, my temps better be high tomorrow! i like seeing those lines..Click to expand...

Oh Dear if you look at my temps you'll be really confused.... i have no idea whats going on with them ...... but OPK is almost positive and I have been :sex: like mad!!!!! 21,22,24 wil :sex: today when he gets home tomorrow then Sunday and hopefully I will be moving to a new thread in a couple weeks!!


----------



## mamaxm

FF switched around my chart and turns out i o'd cd15! just like i always have, thank god! so i am 5dpo! had lots of cramping yesterday, is 4dpo too early for implantation? and i had a little dip yesterday! what am i saying, 4dpo is way too early.. but oh i'm so relieved. i took my temperature cd14 and 15 with a bad thermometer so i didn't input the results, but i took my temperature with my good one and the bad one and compared the results, both temperatures were off by 1.4 degrees so i added 1.4 degrees and put them in my chart and lo and behold! i'm not crazy and my body has been behaving :) i need to treat it to some chocolate..


----------



## mamaxm

ttcstill said:


> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> ARE IN 83- I did use SMU today I am sure it will be positive tomorrow as I am having pains almost like AF cramps in my lower abdomen.
> 
> yep o is coming! the hard work starts tomorrow! my cramping was bad this morning and then faded off, so i know i o'd yesterday. should have started this cycle with a stricter temping schedule, next cycle i'll be setting my alarms! my temp this morning was nice and high, took a nap this afternoon and it dropped to 98.3.. i hope it was just because it got cooler or something, my temps better be high tomorrow! i like seeing those lines..Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Dear if you look at my temps you'll be really confused.... i have no idea whats going on with them ...... but OPK is almost positive and I have been :sex: like mad!!!!! 21,22,24 wil :sex: today when he gets home tomorrow then Sunday and hopefully I will be moving to a new thread in a couple weeks!!Click to expand...

wow huge dip! maybe you slept with your mouth open or it got a bit cooler? or you're getting sick? that's crazy!


----------



## ttcstill

mamaxm said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> ARE IN 83- I did use SMU today I am sure it will be positive tomorrow as I am having pains almost like AF cramps in my lower abdomen.
> 
> yep o is coming! the hard work starts tomorrow! my cramping was bad this morning and then faded off, so i know i o'd yesterday. should have started this cycle with a stricter temping schedule, next cycle i'll be setting my alarms! my temp this morning was nice and high, took a nap this afternoon and it dropped to 98.3.. i hope it was just because it got cooler or something, my temps better be high tomorrow! i like seeing those lines..Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Dear if you look at my temps you'll be really confused.... i have no idea whats going on with them ...... but OPK is almost positive and I have been :sex: like mad!!!!! 21,22,24 wil :sex: today when he gets home tomorrow then Sunday and hopefully I will be moving to a new thread in a couple weeks!!Click to expand...
> 
> wow huge dip! maybe you slept with your mouth open or it got a bit cooler? or you're getting sick? that's crazy!Click to expand...

LMAO...... I have been fighting congestion and had a realllllllllly stressful weekend...... but I have also slept really good the last two nights...... so maybe it is just that..... I have no clue......


----------



## mamaxm

oh no i didn't bd the day of o :( oh well hopefully preseed kept my little swimmers alive and waiting..


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> HONEYBEE! :cry:
> 
> I was hoping for a honeymoon baby for you too! Like you said, pick yourself up, dust yourself off, put a fake smile on your face and prepare for this cycle!
> 
> :flow:
> 
> awww thank you!!x I'm feeling loads better today. I'm convincing myself i dont really want to get pregnant this cycle, will still follow smep and use conceive plus but will act like im not that bothered about it - i bet the reverse psychology will work on my body and hopfully I'll be looking at 2 pink lines in a month's time!! fx anyhow!!!
> 
> How are you? what cd are you on now?Click to expand...

I am so happy to hear you are feeling much better! :flower: And thats what I did last month and what I am doing this cycle too.....convincing myself I don't want to get pregnant right now.....the reverse pyscology has got to work! :winkwink: I just figured out your EDD for this cycle when we get our bfp's!!! You will be due December 31st!!!! New Years Eve!!! Wahoo!!! I would be due either December 23rd or 24th (spotted for a day before full blown af). How interesting!!!

I am CD8 of God knows how many days?.....:haha: I plan on BD tonight after I go to zumba, come home shower and light pretty candles everywhere :winkwink: Normally I O at CD16 or CD18 so BD at CD8 is quite early for me but it's worth a shot (I just hope he isn't tired tonight - I sprung on him in the middle of the night last night, he he!). I have been a gassy mess today with an eye headache in my right eye, its driving me nuts! I am sure all this exercising and these classes I'm doing is playing a huge role in messing up my cycles. I can't wait until Ovulation though thats for sure! :sex:

I am off to make some homemade new england clam chowder, I hope it comes out good, its my first time making it! :)


----------



## mamaxm

oh i love clam chowder :)


----------



## soph77

tryforbaby2 said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Welllllll was going to start last night on cd7 but DH came home from ju jitzu a bit sore so I let him off. I guess we will start tomorrow on CD8 as per the plan. He did ask about my 'window', bless him. This was after last month he had a little meltdown about feeling like a sperm factory so I backed right off. I guess the reverse psychology worked!
> 
> He even tried to make a little joke and said 'if it's not the window, it's not going indow' LOL
> I had to tell him that we need to practice for the window to keep it freshClick to expand...

I know! can you believe it, stupid ju jitzu! He is being a real pain in the a***, wouldn't give it up again last night, says he wants to save it all for the window, so I told him that it is opening today (even though I'm not predicted to O until tues/wed). Told him it stays open for about a week, apart from ruining my SMEP, I'm horny as hell!!! Haven't had any quality Dave loving since before AF!


----------



## mamaxm

soph77 said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Welllllll was going to start last night on cd7 but DH came home from ju jitzu a bit sore so I let him off. I guess we will start tomorrow on CD8 as per the plan. He did ask about my 'window', bless him. This was after last month he had a little meltdown about feeling like a sperm factory so I backed right off. I guess the reverse psychology worked!
> 
> He even tried to make a little joke and said 'if it's not the window, it's not going indow' LOL
> I had to tell him that we need to practice for the window to keep it fresh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know! can you believe it, stupid ju jitzu! He is being a real pain in the a***, wouldn't give it up again last night, says he wants to save it all for the window, so I told him that it is opening today (even though I'm not predicted to O until tues/wed). Told him it stays open for about a week, apart from ruining my SMEP, I'm horny as hell!!! Haven't had any quality Dave loving since before AF!Click to expand...

well you've got to keep it fresh too! don't want any spermies that are tired of swimming around trying to make it to the egg! you want nice fresh ones! light some candles and tell oh to give it up or else :haha:


----------



## AreIn83

soph77 said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Welllllll was going to start last night on cd7 but DH came home from ju jitzu a bit sore so I let him off. I guess we will start tomorrow on CD8 as per the plan. He did ask about my 'window', bless him. This was after last month he had a little meltdown about feeling like a sperm factory so I backed right off. I guess the reverse psychology worked!
> 
> He even tried to make a little joke and said 'if it's not the window, it's not going indow' LOL
> I had to tell him that we need to practice for the window to keep it fresh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know! can you believe it, stupid ju jitzu! He is being a real pain in the a***, wouldn't give it up again last night, says he wants to save it all for the window, so I told him that it is opening today (even though I'm not predicted to O until tues/wed). Told him it stays open for about a week, apart from ruining my SMEP, I'm horny as hell!!! Haven't had any quality Dave loving since before AF!Click to expand...

maybe you could try some lingerie? Or teasing him until he gives in? my DH would see right through that but still wouldn't be able to resist. It may be worth a shot!


----------



## ttcstill

AreIn83 said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Welllllll was going to start last night on cd7 but DH came home from ju jitzu a bit sore so I let him off. I guess we will start tomorrow on CD8 as per the plan. He did ask about my 'window', bless him. This was after last month he had a little meltdown about feeling like a sperm factory so I backed right off. I guess the reverse psychology worked!
> 
> He even tried to make a little joke and said 'if it's not the window, it's not going indow' LOL
> I had to tell him that we need to practice for the window to keep it fresh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know! can you believe it, stupid ju jitzu! He is being a real pain in the a***, wouldn't give it up again last night, says he wants to save it all for the window, so I told him that it is opening today (even though I'm not predicted to O until tues/wed). Told him it stays open for about a week, apart from ruining my SMEP, I'm horny as hell!!! Haven't had any quality Dave loving since before AF!Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you could try some lingerie? Or teasing him until he gives in? my DH would see right through that but still wouldn't be able to resist. It may be worth a shot!Click to expand...


Cook dinner in your birthday suit with some soft music playing and ignore him ..... lol thats bound to get him worked up! :haha:


----------



## mamaxm

ttcstill said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Welllllll was going to start last night on cd7 but DH came home from ju jitzu a bit sore so I let him off. I guess we will start tomorrow on CD8 as per the plan. He did ask about my 'window', bless him. This was after last month he had a little meltdown about feeling like a sperm factory so I backed right off. I guess the reverse psychology worked!
> 
> He even tried to make a little joke and said 'if it's not the window, it's not going indow' LOL
> I had to tell him that we need to practice for the window to keep it fresh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know! can you believe it, stupid ju jitzu! He is being a real pain in the a***, wouldn't give it up again last night, says he wants to save it all for the window, so I told him that it is opening today (even though I'm not predicted to O until tues/wed). Told him it stays open for about a week, apart from ruining my SMEP, I'm horny as hell!!! Haven't had any quality Dave loving since before AF!Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you could try some lingerie? Or teasing him until he gives in? my DH would see right through that but still wouldn't be able to resist. It may be worth a shot!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cook dinner in your birthday suit with some soft music playing and ignore him ..... lol thats bound to get him worked up! :haha:Click to expand...

perfect! or in some super cute undies! and cook something delicious. i saw an article that said vanilla was the scent that turned men on the most!


----------



## mamaxm

arein- your chart is looking good :) glad we both got our o problems worked out! we're due to test on the same day!


----------



## soph77

mamaxm said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Welllllll was going to start last night on cd7 but DH came home from ju jitzu a bit sore so I let him off. I guess we will start tomorrow on CD8 as per the plan. He did ask about my 'window', bless him. This was after last month he had a little meltdown about feeling like a sperm factory so I backed right off. I guess the reverse psychology worked!
> 
> He even tried to make a little joke and said 'if it's not the window, it's not going indow' LOL
> I had to tell him that we need to practice for the window to keep it fresh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know! can you believe it, stupid ju jitzu! He is being a real pain in the a***, wouldn't give it up again last night, says he wants to save it all for the window, so I told him that it is opening today (even though I'm not predicted to O until tues/wed). Told him it stays open for about a week, apart from ruining my SMEP, I'm horny as hell!!! Haven't had any quality Dave loving since before AF!Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you could try some lingerie? Or teasing him until he gives in? my DH would see right through that but still wouldn't be able to resist. It may be worth a shot!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cook dinner in your birthday suit with some soft music playing and ignore him ..... lol thats bound to get him worked up! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> perfect! or in some super cute undies! and cook something delicious. i saw an article that said vanilla was the scent that turned men on the most!Click to expand...

I just gave him an oral teaser of what is to come tonight! That will work!


----------



## mamaxm

:rofl::rofl::rofl::


----------



## ttcstill

:happydance:


----------



## ttcstill

Yay + opk .....
 



Attached Files:







positive.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## LuckyD

Hey everyone!

So many posts to catch up on....because I am on the other side of the world to most of you, all the action on this board happens while I am asleep! 

Too many to reply to all of them - but just wanted you to know I am reading them and it's very helpful to know that people are going through the same things as me.

CD8 for me today!!!! Finally!!! It's felt like I've had to wait for AGES! So excited that it is finally time to start this plan. 

Hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## momtoboys1

Yay count me in AF just starting here, I'm due AF again on the 23rd April


----------



## honeybee28

tryforbaby2 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> HONEYBEE! :cry:
> 
> I was hoping for a honeymoon baby for you too! Like you said, pick yourself up, dust yourself off, put a fake smile on your face and prepare for this cycle!
> 
> :flow:
> 
> awww thank you!!x I'm feeling loads better today. I'm convincing myself i dont really want to get pregnant this cycle, will still follow smep and use conceive plus but will act like im not that bothered about it - i bet the reverse psychology will work on my body and hopfully I'll be looking at 2 pink lines in a month's time!! fx anyhow!!!
> 
> How are you? what cd are you on now?Click to expand...
> 
> I am so happy to hear you are feeling much better! :flower: And thats what I did last month and what I am doing this cycle too.....convincing myself I don't want to get pregnant right now.....the reverse pyscology has got to work! :winkwink: I just figured out your EDD for this cycle when we get our bfp's!!! You will be due December 31st!!!! New Years Eve!!! Wahoo!!! I would be due either December 23rd or 24th (spotted for a day before full blown af). How interesting!!!
> 
> I am CD8 of God knows how many days?.....:haha: I plan on BD tonight after I go to zumba, come home shower and light pretty candles everywhere :winkwink: Normally I O at CD16 or CD18 so BD at CD8 is quite early for me but it's worth a shot (I just hope he isn't tired tonight - I sprung on him in the middle of the night last night, he he!). I have been a gassy mess today with an eye headache in my right eye, its driving me nuts! I am sure all this exercising and these classes I'm doing is playing a huge role in messing up my cycles. I can't wait until Ovulation though thats for sure! :sex:
> 
> I am off to make some homemade new england clam chowder, I hope it comes out good, its my first time making it! :)Click to expand...

really?! omg imagine if im one of the first people to give birth in 2011!!!! how amazing. thanks for looking that up!!! imagine if you hold yours in for a week and they're born on the same day!! :happydance: oh no wait ive just remembered, i dont want it to happen. no no no. no bfp this month. no holiday babies. lol. 

mmmm clam chowder, yum, how did it go?

good for you doing all the exercise, do you feel a bit better for it? aww sorry about the headache :hugs:

hope everyone else is ok, and i hope soph gets laid!! lol 

xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

LuckyD said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> So many posts to catch up on....because I am on the other side of the world to most of you, all the action on this board happens while I am asleep!
> 
> Too many to reply to all of them - but just wanted you to know I am reading them and it's very helpful to know that people are going through the same things as me.
> 
> CD8 for me today!!!! Finally!!! It's felt like I've had to wait for AGES! So excited that it is finally time to start this plan.
> 
> Hope you are all well :hugs:

Hey, LuckyD! I feel somewhat the same way! I seem to miss an awful lot because I only check in the evening after work! This thread sure is moving fast. Can't wait for more people testing to see how the stats go. I'm on CD5, so looking forward to getting into the action! :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Just wanted to check in and see how the progress was...I am still waiting for AF...hopefully she arrives on time. Suppose to be here tuesday. I am ready to get the party started!! lol


----------



## AreIn83

mamaxm said:


> arein- your chart is looking good :) glad we both got our o problems worked out! we're due to test on the same day!

Fx that our temps just keep floating right along the top!!! 

My right boob is still tender but I don't know if it's the yoga or not. Before I had my m/c, my primary AF sign was sore bb's that would start on the right and move left. When I got my BFP though, it started the same way. 
When AF came in January and February, I had little to no PMS and the soreness had disappeared.


----------



## AreIn83

ttcstill said:


> Yay + opk .....

Beautiful! Get going girl, there's work to be done.


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> HONEYBEE! :cry:
> 
> I was hoping for a honeymoon baby for you too! Like you said, pick yourself up, dust yourself off, put a fake smile on your face and prepare for this cycle!
> 
> :flow:
> 
> awww thank you!!x I'm feeling loads better today. I'm convincing myself i dont really want to get pregnant this cycle, will still follow smep and use conceive plus but will act like im not that bothered about it - i bet the reverse psychology will work on my body and hopfully I'll be looking at 2 pink lines in a month's time!! fx anyhow!!!
> 
> How are you? what cd are you on now?Click to expand...
> 
> I am so happy to hear you are feeling much better! :flower: And thats what I did last month and what I am doing this cycle too.....convincing myself I don't want to get pregnant right now.....the reverse pyscology has got to work! :winkwink: I just figured out your EDD for this cycle when we get our bfp's!!! You will be due December 31st!!!! New Years Eve!!! Wahoo!!! I would be due either December 23rd or 24th (spotted for a day before full blown af). How interesting!!!
> 
> I am CD8 of God knows how many days?.....:haha: I plan on BD tonight after I go to zumba, come home shower and light pretty candles everywhere :winkwink: Normally I O at CD16 or CD18 so BD at CD8 is quite early for me but it's worth a shot (I just hope he isn't tired tonight - I sprung on him in the middle of the night last night, he he!). I have been a gassy mess today with an eye headache in my right eye, its driving me nuts! I am sure all this exercising and these classes I'm doing is playing a huge role in messing up my cycles. I can't wait until Ovulation though thats for sure! :sex:
> 
> I am off to make some homemade new england clam chowder, I hope it comes out good, its my first time making it! :)Click to expand...
> 
> really?! omg imagine if im one of the first people to give birth in 2011!!!! how amazing. thanks for looking that up!!! imagine if you hold yours in for a week and they're born on the same day!! :happydance: oh no wait ive just remembered, i dont want it to happen. no no no. no bfp this month. no holiday babies. lol.
> 
> mmmm clam chowder, yum, how did it go?
> 
> good for you doing all the exercise, do you feel a bit better for it? aww sorry about the headache :hugs:
> 
> hope everyone else is ok, and i hope soph gets laid!! lol
> 
> xxClick to expand...

We all need to get laid!!! :rofl:

Go Soph! :sex: Go Soph! :sex: Go Soph! :sex:

Chowder came out fantastic, dd scarffed down 2 bowls full, I had one and DH had a big bowl full!!! Momma is a good cook! :) Thats one thing that never fails me is my cooking (for the most part!). I want to find a good recipe for zeppoli (Italian doughnuts -unfilled). I LOVE to cook and bake! And dd was 2 weeks and 1 day past her due date (they induced b/c they were afraid with me going so far past my due date). My mom had eight kids (one set was twins) and she never went earlier than her due date. We are all two weeks late (standard since most docs wont let you go past that) and the twins were 3 days past due date. Sooooo I have a feeling I will go later my due date anyways!!! If I get a bfp this cycle I will schedule in advance to be induced 12-31-2010 so my baby's bday would be 1-1-11!!! Sooooo Cool!

Exercising is whooping my butt but I know I need to get in shape!!! I am also looking for some low sodium diets also to help maintain a decent blood pressure! Well ladies I am so tired! 930pm here I am going to bed! Good night!


----------



## Precious318

I'm on cd6...DH better watch out on Sat...I'm going to attack him..LOL!!!

I'm excited to start SMEP...I'm going to Vegas for a couple of days (students are on spring break) and I'm hoping the mini vacation will help us get our :bfp:!!

:dust::dust::dust: to all of you ladies


----------



## minidyson

SquirrelGirl said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> So many posts to catch up on....because I am on the other side of the world to most of you, all the action on this board happens while I am asleep!
> 
> Too many to reply to all of them - but just wanted you to know I am reading them and it's very helpful to know that people are going through the same things as me.
> 
> CD8 for me today!!!! Finally!!! It's felt like I've had to wait for AGES! So excited that it is finally time to start this plan.
> 
> Hope you are all well :hugs:
> 
> Hey, LuckyD! I feel somewhat the same way! I seem to miss an awful lot because I only check in the evening after work! This thread sure is moving fast. Can't wait for more people testing to see how the stats go. I'm on CD5, so looking forward to getting into the action! :haha:Click to expand...

I work really long hours so only get 5 mins each evening to jump online - playing catch up!!! CD 13 today and keeping it up...so to speak!!! Good luck all x


----------



## wantingagirl

Ness - yeah that would be cool, I was so jealous of all the bumps when I was away. We went to Marmaris in Turkey for a week it was great and still hot in October!!!
Good idea I got mine off ebay for £50 with 20 test sticks

Yup honeybee hate to say it but thats how I conceived the first time after 12months of obsessing about it and my son turned out just fine. We didnt really binge drink but on this occasion we just let our hair down. It works in mysterious ways so I have decided that yes we have cut down too but not ruling out the odd couple of glasses completely adds more stress to the situation. I am on cycle 5 too so heres hoping something happens for us and everyone else soon. 

AreIn83 - Dont these stories always happen same with me and our first son, we should all go out get drunk and bed lots :rofl:

Mamaxm yummy yum chocolate. Implantation is usually 6-12 days but I have heard it being earlier sometimes. Wouldnt it be great if that egg travelled at the speed of lightening and we could test 2dpo lol....
They say as long as bed days leading up to OV then you are fine, did you bed the day after? Spermies can live for a while so all good 

Tryforbaby2 - Good luck with your ttc and have fun!! Wow clam chowder sounds yummy gosh im hungry!! lol....

aww Im so sorry Sophia, it sucks when they wont co-opearte. If he saves it all for the window tho his men might not be as fresh. Tell him that and he might just co-operate hehe

ttcstill congrats for your positive opk 

hehe luckyd hope you are well im the same I dont get the pc at night so much to catch up on the next day Good Luck!

Welcome momtoboys1 Im thinking pink too!

hehe.... reedsgirl I hope you can start your plan of action soon

Hi Precious and minidyson and anyone else I missed. Hope you are all good and the plan works for us all. I am on 1dpo not much else I can do now feel helpless lol but will bed tonight for one last shot.


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls! How is everyone holding up?! 

CD14 for me :happydance: 

:sex: last night and OH ended up coming before me so I orgasmed after but he was starting to slip out. Don't think I lost any spermy though FX! propped up hips for 15 mins, inserted softcup laid for another 5 then was absolutely busting for a pee so had to get up! Quite a bit of semen in the cup today so think I managed to keep most of it up there! 

Was struggle getting OH to bd last night though...his libido goes up and down (so to speak lol) and at the moment it's not very high - typical! Last month he was begging me for sex! 

Told him we need to :sex: tonight and tomorrow afternoon then Monday and that's it for babymaking sex. Gonna really have to pull out all the stops tonight though! Poor lad just wants a relaxing evening he he!

xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Im good Ness how are you? Im resigned to the fact that I cant do much else to catch the eggy now. I still have some EWCM so going to bed tonite as second peak day but have a rest tomorrow. I had pillow under my arse and legs on the wall which was hilarious but seemed to have worked. I think the spermies get there anyway just elevating hips seems to help and normal to have left over semen, thats not needed anyway so FX for you this month! It doesnt matter if you pee though if you have the softcup in doesnt it? hehe... is he trying to resist to the plan 

Relaxing evening whats that!! :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

lol I can't wait until ovulation is over and done with! Sounds awful but I'm starting to dread it! I'm hoping the eggy will be released tomorrow CD15 and that bding Cd13, today and tomorrow then Cd17 will be enough, not much I can do if it's not hey?! Have been having cramps and ovary pains so think it'll happen soon

haha yep I had pillows under my backside too so my hips were elevated! Didnt seem to loose any swimmers thankfully! 

yeah fine to go to toilet with the softcup in just wanted to elevate my hips as long as possible before moving just to help!


----------



## LuckyD

I am jealous of all you lying on your back with your hips elevated - I have a retroverted uterus so have been told to lie on my stomach instead with my hips propped up. It ends up with my face being kinda smooshed into the bed and it's not a very comfortable position to read or watch TV or do anything to make the time pass....


----------



## Nessicle

lol Lucky D :haha: you poor girl although I was naked and it was freezing if that makes you feel any better! 

Almost got my +opk girls :happydance: surge is happening today! Woo! so question, if we have sex tonight and tomorrow day should we miss Monday? or should we have sex all 3 days if we had sex last night making it 4 consecutive nights??...??


----------



## gingerwhinger

Morning ladies :flower:

Well cd13 for me today so a day off for us! oh has loads of work to do so he didn't mind me leaping outa bed early :thumbup: but he is still none the wiser to this plan!!

Got to bd 3 days in a row starting tomorrow, should get my pos opk tomorrow and then I assume I actually release my eggy on cd15 which is Sunday so I'm going to go with a pillow under my bum on that day just for a little helping hand for the swimmers!!

Time seems to have wizzed by since I started my af which means the next 2 weeks or so are going to draaaaaaag like mad.

I have everything crossed for us all (other than my legs ha ha made myself laugh)

:hugs: PMA everyone!!


----------



## LuckyD

Nessicle said:


> lol Lucky D :haha: you poor girl although I was naked and it was freezing if that makes you feel any better!
> 
> Almost got my +opk girls :happydance: surge is happening today! Woo! so question, if we have sex tonight and tomorrow day should we miss Monday? or should we have sex all 3 days if we had sex last night making it 4 consecutive nights??...??


I was naked too, but I made my OH put my underwear on me (god, sorry, this is embarrassing me just to type this) as I felt kinda exposed naked with my bum in the air. Just hope the little kids from next door couldn't see in the window.

If I was you, I would have sex all three days....the plan says that once you get your +opk to BD the next three nights...up to you though, I am sure it is fine either way.


----------



## Nessicle

thanks hun if I can persuade OH to :sex: on Sunday i will do rather than sex on the monday I think 4 days of sex around ov should do it lol!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Well seeing as the :witch: got me yesterday it looks like I&#8217;ll be joining you all this month. 

We were hoping to start this plan last month but my OH went away on a stag do the day after O so we couldn&#8217;t do the three days on the trot after I got my + opk and then the extra one for luck.

This month there are no trips planned so hopefully we should be able to do the plan properly this time.


----------



## Nessicle

aww sorry the witch got you!!! FX for this cycle xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Ness - yeah I get like that aswell at least OV is then done and dusted and you dont have to stress about bedding. I just bed every other day then peak day 1 & 2 will see at the time if I want to sat aswell see how we feel. Think what you have done is fine, thing is if we overdo it anyone there is no point as spermies wont be v healthy

So sorry LuckyD that sounds even more uncomfortable than the way we have to do it. No wonder you wanted undies on with bum stuck in the air lol.... sorry couldnt resist dont be embarassed though we dicuss anything and everything here

Gingerwhinger its so funny to see yur OH is still non the wiser. Yeah this has flied by im in the 2ww now and have to say dragging already

GL and Welcome SmileyShazza!


----------



## Nessicle

Oh so do you do ov day and day after? 

We will bd tonight and tomorrow afternoon and then we will have done three days in a row with +opk being the middle day - at least then I've covered the day before, day of ov and day after, doubt OH will be wanting to :sex: on sunday too but if it takes his fancy then bonus! If not then FX that'll be it! 

I'll be in the 2ww with you tomorrow eek!


----------



## Nessicle

does this look + to you? it does to me, was done with SMU and will retest at 3pm which is usually when I get my definite positive but this looks pretty pos to me....just a bit shaded on one side so wasn't sure! Think the next one will be darker for sure

Bit dark as the phone on my camera is crap xx


----------



## AreIn83

Ok so I need opinions. I took out the temp that had my crosshairs on it and FF gave me new, solid crosshairs. I'm trying to decide if I should have done this. It didnt make sense that FF was giving me my O date before my OPK was even positive. It wasn't even a question, there wasn't a test line at all and then on CD17 I got those very strong lines. Should I have just left it alone?


----------



## AreIn83

AreIn83 said:


> Ok so I need opinions. I took out the temp that had my crosshairs on it and FF gave me new, solid crosshairs. I'm trying to decide if I should have done this. It didnt make sense that FF was giving me my O date before my OPK was even positive. It wasn't even a question, there wasn't a test line at all and then on CD17 I got those very strong lines. Should I have just left it alone?

Of course this throws off the SPME plan though

HA, I hit quote instead of edit and didn't even realize.


----------



## wantingagirl

Nessicle said:


> Oh so do you do ov day and day after?
> 
> We will bd tonight and tomorrow afternoon and then we will have done three days in a row with +opk being the middle day - at least then I've covered the day before, day of ov and day after, doubt OH will be wanting to :sex: on sunday too but if it takes his fancy then bonus! If not then FX that'll be it!
> 
> I'll be in the 2ww with you tomorrow eek!

Its so confusing huh??!! well I OV on day 15 so in an ideal world I would have started bedding day 9 instead of day 8 so not 4 days in a row rather than 3 but started day 8, 10, 12, 14, 15, 15, 17, 19 so next month I am going to bed 9, 11, 13, 15, 16, 17, 19 so that would be every other day then two peak days and day after then miss a day and bed the day after that. The only problem with the SMEP is that you cant determine you will OV on day 14. Day 14 start day 8 day 15 start day 9 etc etc but this month since I bed wednesday then the first peak and today the second peak im not going to bed on Saturday as that would be 4 days in a row unless we feel like it. To be honest tho dont think the last day matters as much as dont think egg would be viable by that time. I think by the fourth day in a row we are just wavering lol.... So I think two peak days are plenty but like I said if AF comes I will be starting day 9 next month and sods law I will OV day 14, you cant really determine it but I will defo bed two peaks and day after next month


----------



## wantingagirl

Oh and hurry up Ness and get in this 2ww! :rofl:


----------



## wantingagirl

AreIn83 said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I need opinions. I took out the temp that had my crosshairs on it and FF gave me new, solid crosshairs. I'm trying to decide if I should have done this. It didnt make sense that FF was giving me my O date before my OPK was even positive. It wasn't even a question, there wasn't a test line at all and then on CD17 I got those very strong lines. Should I have just left it alone?
> 
> Of course this throws off the SPME plan though
> 
> HA, I hit quote instead of edit and didn't even realize.Click to expand...

AreIn83 I will leave it up to the rest to answer you as im ridiculous at temping :dohh:


----------



## mamaxm

arein- i have no idea! i would go with the temperature with the pos opk personally. 
big temperature drop today! implantation?!? i've had alot of cramping today and yesterday!


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> Oh and hurry up Ness and get in this 2ww! :rofl:

:rofl: gosh get me out of ov time lol


----------



## Nessicle

AreIn83 said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I need opinions. I took out the temp that had my crosshairs on it and FF gave me new, solid crosshairs. I'm trying to decide if I should have done this. It didnt make sense that FF was giving me my O date before my OPK was even positive. It wasn't even a question, there wasn't a test line at all and then on CD17 I got those very strong lines. Should I have just left it alone?
> 
> Of course this throws off the SPME plan though
> 
> HA, I hit quote instead of edit and didn't even realize.Click to expand...

I was told my a temping pro that FF takes a few cycles to get to know *you're* cycle so it may input things such as ov later or earlier than you would expect until it gets to know your cycles. 

for example when I temped last cycle I got a +opk on CD14 yet ff put me as ov'ing on CD16 two days after my +opk. I wouldnt read too much in to your temps just yet hun 

:flower:


----------



## wantingagirl

Nessicle said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Oh and hurry up Ness and get in this 2ww! :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: gosh get me out of ov time lolClick to expand...

:wacko:


----------



## AreIn83

Nessicle said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I need opinions. I took out the temp that had my crosshairs on it and FF gave me new, solid crosshairs. I'm trying to decide if I should have done this. It didnt make sense that FF was giving me my O date before my OPK was even positive. It wasn't even a question, there wasn't a test line at all and then on CD17 I got those very strong lines. Should I have just left it alone?
> 
> Of course this throws off the SPME plan though
> 
> HA, I hit quote instead of edit and didn't even realize.Click to expand...
> 
> I was told my a temping pro that FF takes a few cycles to get to know *you're* cycle so it may input things such as ov later or earlier than you would expect until it gets to know your cycles.
> 
> for example when I temped last cycle I got a +opk on CD14 yet ff put me as ov'ing on CD16 two days after my +opk. I wouldnt read too much in to your temps just yet hun
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

So should I leave that temp in there and go with the dotted lines? I need a pill...


Mamaxm-I hope it's an ID but it's sort of early for implanting, don't you think?
I just looked at your chart!!!! Do you have an ID too, today?!?!?!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## takingforever

Oh My Freeeeeking God ive only gone and done it im shaking so much right now !!! Just took a superdrug test and got my :bfp: ETA: Sorry bout pic quality but im shaking so much x
 



Attached Files:







Photo0017.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 31


----------



## AreIn83

OMG Congratulations!!!!! That's great, I'm so excited!

Everytime one of you girls get your BFP it makes me that much more excited that maybe mine is coming this month too!


----------



## takingforever

Thank u x 1st try of the SMEP too just hope i got a sticky bean :)


----------



## AreIn83

:dust: Fx that you did


----------



## louloubabs

takingforever said:


> Thank u x 1st try of the SMEP too just hope i got a sticky bean :)

Yaaaaayy! That's fab news. Congrats!

I'm def trying this plan next cycle if AF shows up in the next few days. That's what? 80% success rate now!! Mental!

Good luck everyone!! :dust:

XxX:kiss:


----------



## wantingagirl

Takingforever I am so happy for you!!! How long were you trying for?:hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

and also did you do anything else other than the plan?


----------



## Nessicle

wow takingforever!! that's amazing! eek I've got so much hope now!! 

Congratulations :happydance: xx


----------



## Nessicle

ok not as exciting as a :bfp: but look at my pretty opk!! This is my 3rd cycle since coming off bcp and I swear my opk has never been that dark before and it came up within about a minute!

I have a good feeling with my increased CM and strong +opk with SMEP that this cycle it could really happen! Finally think that bcp is out of my system :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AreIn83

Nessicle said:


> ok not as exciting as a :bfp: but look at my pretty opk!! This is my 3rd cycle since coming off bcp and I swear my opk has never been that dark before and it came up within about a minute!
> 
> I have a good feeling with my increased CM and strong +opk with SMEP that this cycle it could really happen! Finally think that bcp is out of my system :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Oh that's much darker than your first one! Pretty! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## bonjo808

:happydance: congrats takingforever!! 

Nessi - any positive test is excited...good luck and have fun

lots of :dust: to everyone..


----------



## Nessicle

AreIn83 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> ok not as exciting as a :bfp: but look at my pretty opk!! This is my 3rd cycle since coming off bcp and I swear my opk has never been that dark before and it came up within about a minute!
> 
> I have a good feeling with my increased CM and strong +opk with SMEP that this cycle it could really happen! Finally think that bcp is out of my system :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Oh that's much darker than your first one! Pretty! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

What a different 3 hours makes hey?! That's why I always test 3 times a day from CD13 to CD15 just to make sure! 

So pretty - lol yep bonjo808 any two lines are pretty :haha: I can't believe how excited I get at a +opk lol


----------



## louloubabs

Nessicle said:


> ok not as exciting as a :bfp: but look at my pretty opk!! This is my 3rd cycle since coming off bcp and I swear my opk has never been that dark before and it came up within about a minute!
> 
> I have a good feeling with my increased CM and strong +opk with SMEP that this cycle it could really happen! Finally think that bcp is out of my system :happydance::happydance::happydance:

What a beautiful positive OPK :-D Yay! 

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you louloubabs :hugs: xxx


----------



## AreIn83

Nessicle said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> ok not as exciting as a :bfp: but look at my pretty opk!! This is my 3rd cycle since coming off bcp and I swear my opk has never been that dark before and it came up within about a minute!
> 
> I have a good feeling with my increased CM and strong +opk with SMEP that this cycle it could really happen! Finally think that bcp is out of my system :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Oh that's much darker than your first one! Pretty! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> What a different 3 hours makes hey?! That's why I always test 3 times a day from CD13 to CD15 just to make sure!
> 
> So pretty - lol yep bonjo808 any two lines are pretty :haha: I can't believe how excited I get at a +opk lolClick to expand...


I've been using OPKs for the last 7 months (minus 2 in the middle when I was preg) and I mostly would get my pos with FMU except this cycle (which is odd), it was my 4pm check that gave me a pos. I test three times a day when it gets so close too, don't want to miss that surge!


----------



## AreIn83

It's way way early for implantation but I'm having some weird, intermittent, sharp cramps on the left side. Ouch.


----------



## Nessicle

I get lots of cramps and twinges in the 2ww - I convinced myself every other cycle that this was it lol but this cycle I'm not taking notice of any twinges I get, my fibbing uterus lol


----------



## Nessicle

AreIn83 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> ok not as exciting as a :bfp: but look at my pretty opk!! This is my 3rd cycle since coming off bcp and I swear my opk has never been that dark before and it came up within about a minute!
> 
> I have a good feeling with my increased CM and strong +opk with SMEP that this cycle it could really happen! Finally think that bcp is out of my system :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Oh that's much darker than your first one! Pretty! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> What a different 3 hours makes hey?! That's why I always test 3 times a day from CD13 to CD15 just to make sure!
> 
> So pretty - lol yep bonjo808 any two lines are pretty :haha: I can't believe how excited I get at a +opk lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been using OPKs for the last 7 months (minus 2 in the middle when I was preg) and I mostly would get my pos with FMU except this cycle (which is odd), it was my 4pm check that gave me a pos. I test three times a day when it gets so close too, don't want to miss that surge!Click to expand...

exactly cos if you only test once a day then it's so easy to miss, you could be testing every day and be like "where is my surge?!"


----------



## cheekybint

Can you put me down for the 23rd April please?

We'll be using SMEP for my next cycle :D


----------



## AreIn83

Nessicle said:


> I get lots of cramps and twinges in the 2ww - I convinced myself every other cycle that this was it lol but this cycle I'm not taking notice of any twinges I get, my fibbing uterus lol

I had cramping from the time O came til the hag showed last cycle on and off but this is like being stabbed, well it's gone now but it was there! 
I'm symptom spotting. I've been closely evaluating the veins on my breasts for the last 2 days :haha:.


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha I do that too :rofl: I had sharp stabbing pains in my ovary and inside my uterus I convinced myself it was implantation haha


----------



## wantingagirl

Cheeky did you get your AF?

Ness Yay so happy you got your surge now get that man to bed!!

AreIn83 - It sucks I got those pains last month at 8dpo and sure was implantation bleeding so not going to take notice either. How did we never notice any of this before. Might be good signs for things to come for you tho hopefully!


----------



## Nessicle

hehe I'll be cooking him a nice easy pizza, giving him a beer, then a relaxing massage and hot shower then in that bed mister!! Gotta do it between 8 and 8.30pm though cos i need 30 mins with legs up and Lost starts at 9pm lol


----------



## cheekybint

wantingagirl said:


> Cheeky did you get your AF?

No lol i'm planning ahead! 

Don't laugh at me!


----------



## AreIn83

wantingagirl said:


> Cheeky did you get your AF?
> 
> Ness Yay so happy you got your surge now get that man to bed!!
> 
> AreIn83 - It sucks I got those pains last month at 8dpo and sure was implantation bleeding so not going to take notice either. How did we never notice any of this before. Might be good signs for things to come for you tho hopefully!

I always say "I'm not going to look for things that would make me pregnant" and I do it anyway, I've been doing it for a year and a half!! :haha: And then I break out the Google...vicious cycle, it really is.


----------



## Nessicle

Lol Sara - I've sworn to myself I'm not gonna SS and not gonna test unless AF is late! 

I had 3 +hpt's last cycle and still got AF on time - think it's harmful knowing what could have been if AF hadn't arrived!


----------



## ttcstill

AreIn83 said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Yay + opk .....
> 
> Beautiful! Get going girl, there's work to be done.Click to expand...

OKay ladies so I got my Pretty + OPK yesterday and then my temps are still odd yesterday was higher than today .... however i went to bed late last night probably around 1 am and took temp at 730 i did not stay up I went right back to bed i was very sleepy..... so when i woke up again i took my temp and it is 97.73 I am confused...... I have been :sex: like crazy and now am not sure when and how often I should continue..... although I am pretty sure My partner is just fine with all the :sex:


----------



## Nessicle

I think with your next temp or two FF will put your ov date as CD11 because of you being under the weather your temps will have been high then dropped when you felt better, however, I would go by your +opk if it's your first month temping - FF takes a few cycles to get to know your cycle so it wont be accurate this cycle anyway! 

I would bd tonight and then miss a day then one more for good luck


----------



## AreIn83

I had 2 +HPTs and a +blood test and she still showed up last cycle. I think it would be better if the HPTs weren't so sensitive, that's where you get the chemical pregnancies from.


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I agree - that's why I won't be testing unless AF is late, at least then I won't know any different whether I've had a chem or not


----------



## ttcstill

takingforever said:


> Oh My Freeeeeking God ive only gone and done it im shaking so much right now !!! Just took a superdrug test and got my :bfp: ETA: Sorry bout pic quality but im shaking so much x

CONGRATS :bfp:


----------



## takingforever

wantingagirl said:


> Takingforever I am so happy for you!!! How long were you trying for?:hugs:

We have been trying since last July and nope not done anything this cycle other than follow the plan exactly :)


----------



## AreIn83

ttcstill said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Yay + opk .....
> 
> Beautiful! Get going girl, there's work to be done.Click to expand...
> 
> OKay ladies so I got my Pretty + OPK yesterday and then my temps are still odd yesterday was higher than today .... however i went to bed late last night probably around 1 am and took temp at 730 i did not stay up I went right back to bed i was very sleepy..... so when i woke up again i took my temp and it is 97.73 I am confused...... I have been :sex: like crazy and now am not sure when and how often I should continue..... although I am pretty sure My partner is just fine with all the :sex:Click to expand...

I agree with Vanessa, as long as you don't have solid evidence you've O'd (temp shift) you should still consider yourself fertile. A pos OPK is pretty good evidence O is coming but it's not 100%. BD tonight and tomorrow. When was your last BD?


----------



## ttcstill

AreIn83 said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Yay + opk .....
> 
> Beautiful! Get going girl, there's work to be done.Click to expand...
> 
> OKay ladies so I got my Pretty + OPK yesterday and then my temps are still odd yesterday was higher than today .... however i went to bed late last night probably around 1 am and took temp at 730 i did not stay up I went right back to bed i was very sleepy..... so when i woke up again i took my temp and it is 97.73 I am confused...... I have been :sex: like crazy and now am not sure when and how often I should continue..... although I am pretty sure My partner is just fine with all the :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with Vanessa, as long as you don't have solid evidence you've O'd (temp shift) you should still consider yourself fertile. A pos OPK is pretty good evidence O is coming but it's not 100%. BD tonight and tomorrow. When was your last BD?Click to expand...

Um we have have :sex: everyday since Sunday except one day early in the week I believe...... so I am pretty sure there are plenty :spermy: upt here..... and I will just keep adding! I love all the :sex: as much as he does!


----------



## AreIn83

Statistically, you're more likely to get preg if you BD 2 days before O than BD'ing on O day itself. The idea being that sperm have to be present when the egg is released. So as long as you have swimmers available when your eggy makes it's appearance, you have a pretty good chance!


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh thanks for that info above Sara! Hopefully my BD'ing tonight during my LH surge will be well timed! We also bd'd last night


----------



## AreIn83

You're welcome. I think that's why this plan is so effective, it makes sure there's a fresh supply of sperm every other day.


----------



## gingerwhinger

Congrats Takingforever!! I am really thrilled for you and you have waited a fair old time. I am only on cycle 2 so am keeping an open mind for the next few months but I think I'll start getting really hacked off if nothing has happened come the end of summer!!

Exciting that you followed smep exactly - I think this thread is going brilliantly! I am following smep by the letter but even if I don't catch this cycle I will continue with it as it makes things such a doddle.

I am off to go do another opk - I'm sure it won't be positive till tomorrow but I wanna see if it is getting darker! Really I just need to go satisfy my poas addiction.


----------



## stardust22

takingforever said:


> Thank u x 1st try of the SMEP too just hope i got a sticky bean :)

FANTASTIC!!!!!! so so so so pleased for you hun!!!!!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## IceFire

Hello ladies...

I have been reading this thread and am encouraged by the results I see. DH and I are going to try the SMEP for my May cycle. I am already CD 9 this cycle and have yet to start BD'ing so already too late for this cycle. 

Lots of luck and sticky :dust: to all! 

Congratulations to all ladies who have gotten their long-awaited :bfp: !


----------



## AreIn83

IceFire said:


> Hello ladies...
> 
> I have been reading this thread and am encouraged by the results I see. DH and I are going to try the SMEP for my May cycle. I am already CD 9 this cycle and have yet to start BD'ing so already too late for this cycle.
> 
> Lots of luck and sticky :dust: to all!
> 
> Congratulations to all ladies who have gotten their long-awaited :bfp: !

You can start today on CD 9! Some girls are doing CD9, 11, 13 etc and others are doing the even days.


----------



## ttcstill

I have a question...... I woke up to the alarm at 720 whih is usually the time I temp and I did it was 96.76 however i never got up I was extremely tired as we were out late last night..... so when i got up later in the morning I temped and it was 97.18 which temp should I use?


----------



## ttcstill

anyone?


----------



## louloubabs

I'd probably go with the temp taken at your usual time (7.20) as long as you had 4-5 hours sleep before you took the temp 

Hope this helps.

XxX:kiss:


----------



## selina22

Hi i am cd1 today and will be joining you please this will be my first cycle TTC hope we all get BFPs x


----------



## Mishel121

Hi i am cd2 today have seen this plan and would love to join you........not really sure yet what day i would be testing as i have had 2 28 day cycles and 2 31 day cycles? have bought opt now to help me. I have been TTc for 4 months and would love to get a BFP x


----------



## AreIn83

ttcstill said:


> I have a question...... I woke up to the alarm at 720 whih is usually the time I temp and I did it was 96.76 however i never got up I was extremely tired as we were out late last night..... so when i got up later in the morning I temped and it was 97.18 which temp should I use?

I'm was having this same problem this cycle. Use your temp you took at your usual wake up time. Taking your temp at the same time everyday is more important than the block of sleep before. I got this information from a girl on FF's community boards. She's been temping for 10 years so I'd say she's a reliable source.


----------



## AreIn83

Hi Mishel and Selina


----------



## Lilac8

I've been reading through this great thread. This is my 2nd month TTC, but I started charting my temps a few months ago. I'm on CD 13, usually have 27-28 day cycles, and based on my BBT, I think I ov. around day 16 or 17. This is the first month I am doing OPKs though, so we will see. Started BDing every other day on CD 9 and plan to continue w/ SME method, so sign me up! Contrats to the BFPs earlier and good luck to all!!:thumbup:


----------



## Lilac8

oh, forgot to say that AF would be due April 10, so put me down for that date...


----------



## AreIn83

Lilac-add your link to your chart so we can stalk it!


----------



## Ejay

Hi guys hope everyone is doing good

Curently on CD5 waiting for CD8 to start the fun!!!!

OH currently lives about 1hours drive away but he is moving in permanently this weekend just in time for CD8 (he won't know what's hit him :haha:)

Am feeling really positive about this month, it's seems good to have a plan and a bit of science behind it.

x


----------



## Precious318

takingforever said:


> Oh My Freeeeeking God ive only gone and done it im shaking so much right now !!! Just took a superdrug test and got my :bfp: ETA: Sorry bout pic quality but im shaking so much x

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I am so happy for you....I can't wait to see how many more :bfp: we get.


----------



## maaybe2010

I'm going to try this!
It seems like I'm the only one not doin the SMEP :wacko:

So we'll do it :)

April 19th O:)

xx


----------



## maaybe2010

Does it matter whether :sex: is am or pm with this plan?
Or both?

Because it say 'every other night'
Rather than 'every other day'

O:)

xx


----------



## minidyson

Lilac8 said:


> I've been reading through this great thread. This is my 2nd month TTC, but I started charting my temps a few months ago. I'm on CD 13, usually have 27-28 day cycles, and based on my BBT, I think I ov. around day 16 or 17. This is the first month I am doing OPKs though, so we will see. Started BDing every other day on CD 9 and plan to continue w/ SME method, so sign me up! Contrats to the BFPs earlier and good luck to all!!:thumbup:

Hi there - I am CD13 today too with an average 28 day cycle with ovulation around day 17...:thumbup:


----------



## mamaxm

TAKINGFOREVER! DARLING! CONGRATULATIONS! I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOUUUUU! :hugs:

arein- what do you think? is 6dpo too early? i'm telling you, the funniest things were going on in my uterus today.. it was warm and tingly and tons of AF cramps, i swear if i were 12 or 13dpo i'd be crying because i would KNOW af was coming.. also TONS of cm. TONS! an uncomfortable amount. i've got a really good feeling.. and i took an opk to make sure it wasn't late o and it was -!!! tell me tell me what you think!

ladies, we are now at an 80% success rate. i think this plan is perfect.


----------



## mamaxm

maaybe2010 said:


> Does it matter whether :sex: is am or pm with this plan?
> Or both?
> 
> Because it say 'every other night'
> Rather than 'every other day'
> 
> O:)
> 
> xx

i bd at night, just because its easier for oh and i, but i'm sure it doesn't make a difference as long as it's around the same time each time you do it.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Takingforever CONGRATS!!

I got AF today!! But no sorries girls I wanted her to come early and so glad she did I was ready to get on the SMEP!! I knew I was out this cycle. Good luck girls!! Hurry up cd 8!! Oh and my test date will change to the 24th. I should O around April 7/8.


----------



## kcw81

sorry if someone already asked this but why in the SMEP is it instructed to do the BD two a days after a +opk, then skip a day, and BD one more day. The part I don't get is why skip a day?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I would think it is to let the spermies build back up.


----------



## kcw81

yeah that makes sense but its seems so long after Ovulation that what would be the point?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well because when you get a positive opk you usually O 12 to 36 hours later. The only way you know for sure you O is with the temp spike after the fact. And you want "fresh" spermies incase its the 36hour mark and the egg can live 24hours. I think this is why. If I am wrong please someone correct me so we all know for sure. But this is my opinion, anyway!! :)


----------



## kcw81

It is just weird though because according to the plan, you want to BD on the day of the +OPK, BD the next day (24 hours later), BD the next day, (48 hours later), then skip a day and BD the following day, which is more than 72 hours later. Am I doing the math wrong? I am horrid at math!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I think it is because of the gap in the time frame from when you can O..12-36 hours later after the postive and the egg can live for 24. Like I said you only know for sure you O if you temp and get a spike. And what if you get a surge but you O 36 hours later? Thats a day and a half...the egg lives up to 24 so you are just covering all the bases. I know its kinda crazy sounding but trying to figure it all out will drive you crazy. Maybe someone else can help it make sense to you.


----------



## kcw81

you are right I am crazy! I am on my 3rd day past my + opk and am trying to figure out whether I should BD tonight one more time or whether I should really follow this plan and wait till tomorrow night. I don't temp (don't hate me) but I have it pretty well pinpointed when my OPK turned + since I Tested frequently that day. I appreciate your replies!


----------



## mamaxm

so i got on FF and searched charts like mine and 60% ended up in pregnancy! :happydance: i really hope this is it girls, i want more than anything a december 2010 baby. so i have a question, arein where are you, i need your help :) i was wondering what FF would do if i had a high temp in the morning after my drop, so i put in 98.3 and it took away my crosshairs! should i discard my low temp? but i'm so proud of it? haha! i guess if all else fails i can override the advanced tool and set my coverline to 98.3 and o day 15, but i'd rather FF just behaved..


----------



## takingforever

mamaxm said:


> TAKINGFOREVER! DARLING! CONGRATULATIONS! I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOUUUUU! :hugs:
> 
> arein- what do you think? is 6dpo too early? i'm telling you, the funniest things were going on in my uterus today.. it was warm and tingly and tons of AF cramps, i swear if i were 12 or 13dpo i'd be crying because i would KNOW af was coming.. also TONS of cm. TONS! an uncomfortable amount. i've got a really good feeling.. and i took an opk to make sure it wasn't late o and it was -!!! tell me tell me what you think!
> 
> ladies, we are now at an 80% success rate. i think this plan is perfect.

Thank you !!!! I had that warm tingly feeling it comes and goes right across my pubic bone :happydance: Hope you get your :bfp: x


----------



## mamaxm

takingforever said:


> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> TAKINGFOREVER! DARLING! CONGRATULATIONS! I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOUUUUU! :hugs:
> 
> arein- what do you think? is 6dpo too early? i'm telling you, the funniest things were going on in my uterus today.. it was warm and tingly and tons of AF cramps, i swear if i were 12 or 13dpo i'd be crying because i would KNOW af was coming.. also TONS of cm. TONS! an uncomfortable amount. i've got a really good feeling.. and i took an opk to make sure it wasn't late o and it was -!!! tell me tell me what you think!
> 
> ladies, we are now at an 80% success rate. i think this plan is perfect.
> 
> Thank you !!!! I had that warm tingly feeling it comes and goes right across my pubic bone :happydance: Hope you get your :bfp: xClick to expand...

no way!!!!!!!!!! right now or earlier before you got your bfp?! it was the strangest feeling, i've never had it before! i'm so excited thanks for telling me! :happydance:


----------



## mamaxm

ps.. you have to change your status! you have succesfully concieved #3!!!!!!!


----------



## takingforever

Ive had it for the past few days its a weird feeling it just goes red hot and tingly then its gone :haha: 
I know i need change my status but think im going wait till next week as af isnt/wasnt due till monday x


----------



## mamaxm

very true probably good luck too! kind of like it's bad luck to buy baby clothes before the baby is born (which is total rubbish because i will be buying enough clothes for 8 babies by the second tri :haha:)


----------



## wantingagirl

welcome Selina and Mishel121 this is such a good sucessful thread, Im currently 2 dpo so Im really hoping this month.
Also welcome Lilac8 and GL

Ejay Im good how are you im in the 2ww at the min ughhh. Haha OH will not know what hit him but sure he wont complain lol. Yeah you cant go wrong with this plan and hoping this is our month too and of course all the other lovely ladies on here

GL and welcome Maaybe2010 and minidyson. It doesnt matter I dont think as long as on the 'every other day' there is 48 hours difference and for the days in a row 24 hours so spermies can replenish

Yes plan is great mamaxm and so much good news so far, your symptons sound really promising. 

Soz for your AF reedsgirl but at least you can now but your plan into action good to see your PMA I need some hehe....

Kcw81 - From looking at the SMEP it says to do the positive opk day, day after and day after that so three days in a row then miss a day then the day after sex again. Good question I always wondered that myself. They say that just cos you have positive opk isnt 100% that you ovulate but just that you get the surge. It maybe that you fail to ovulate but it trys it again so this may be the reason why you would then bed so long after positive and then you bed as you want rest of cycle but make sure its regular so to keep the spermies fresh. To be honest I dont think it matters about the day after the day off bedding as so far from ovulation I guess just to keep the fun in it too but I would just follow it since im trying this plan and so many success stories. like reedsgirl and anyone else has said just to build them back up. 

Taking forever - Did you have any other symptons that suggested pregnancy?


----------



## takingforever

Tbh the more i think the more i find :haha: but i think the dizzyness was a big give away and i just felt different (dont ask me how cause i just cant answer it) i have had waves of nausea getting up in the night for a wee and the tingly feeling above my pubic bone but i just read somewhere that the tingly feeling is implantation ill see if i can find what i was looking at and post the link :)


----------



## takingforever

Thats the link to the page i was reading it describes the tingly feeling as stinging but to me its the same feeling x

oops forgot the link here it is https://www.easybabylife.com/3-weeks-pregnant.html


----------



## wantingagirl

Wicked takingforever thanx for the info, Im hoping its my turn this month we shall soon see :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

morning all!! 

CD15 today for me! bd'd last night before I went to sleep, orgasmed after OH came then elevated hips for 15 mins, popped in a softcup whilst still elevated and stayed like that for another 10 mins! 

OH is going to the pub this afternoon as we will bd again this afternoon. I'll have done CD13, 14 and 15 so hoping that'll be it! will bd again CD17 for good measure just in case the egg is released tomorrow! 

all last night felt my right ovary having pain and got some pain this morning so pretty sure the egg will pop today! 

I'm getting excited now girls!


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi Ness, 

I wish I was going to the pub today lol.... Yes it sounds like it should be today since you got your positive yesterday good luck! [-o&lt;


----------



## Nessicle

thank you honey!! I think if we bd around early afternoon and I'm gonna lay with legs up for an hour then I've got a pretty good chance! Then at least we've covered day before ov, day of ov and day after ov

How are you feeling hun??


----------



## happygolucky

Hi
Can I join you.I've been trying this plan since cd8 and I'm now on cd 19. This is my 3rd cycle trying so I thought I'd give it a go.I'll be testing on 9th april. Just a quick question if anyone can help.I got a +opk on thurs and our every other day fell on weds so we've bd weds,thurs and friday.As my + was on thurs and we've already done 3 nights in a row do we bd tonight as well or miss and do sunday? Does this post make sense.

Thanks:0) The success rate so far looks great so I'm feeling positive:0) Good luck everyone.


----------



## cho

Hi can i join you af due mon but i think im out! no symptoms was at early stage, well i thought there was! I need to try something new! I hope to see some good results! x


----------



## cho

oh should add will be trying smep after af!


----------



## selina22

Hi all thanks for the welcome can i be really silly and ask why orgasm after oh and not during so may sound silly just want to know the differnce it will have so i do it x good luck every1 babydust x 
i am currently cd2 
xx


----------



## wantingagirl

definitely Ness you have covered all basis. I am quite positive this month too but just dont want to go overboard to get my hopes up if you know what I mean. Oh my goodness I have 15 IC's in my bathroom and they are calling me haha. Im good today DH working so just relaxing at home. I have a very good feeling this month for all of us but dont quote me on it. Last nite and the nite before I lay with pillow under butt for a whole hour, DH said I think you can get up now lol..... :rofl: Hope you are good today?

Hey happygolucky if you stick to the plan it would be tonite aswell then miss sunday then do monday but its up to you to be honest me and Ness have discussed this and you cant always follow the plan to the letter as you dont know what day you will OV till its happened. I ov day 15 so I start the plan day 9 instead of 8 if you see what I mean. It just depends what you are happy with 

Welcome C.holdway - Every month I had symptons and wasnt pregnant the month I conceived I had nothing sucks huh?

hehe... hey selina I dont think it matters I just do after aswell as cervix dips in and collects some spermies due to the contraction when having an orgasm, cant hurt can it :happydance:


----------



## selina22

no i guess not didnt know that lol thanks good luck all i am worried i wont know when i ovulate as i havent had AF for 2yrs so i will opk quite often lol x


----------



## Ejay

Hi everyone, just checking in again.

Takingforever - Wow congratulations, this thread is just getting so exciting!

welcome everyone elso who has joined the SMEP, this seems to be quite an addictive plan, although going by how it's been working so far it's looking great!

good luck everyone x


----------



## cho

looks like i will not be able to do it as dh has sperm test 15th and he cant have sex 3 days before :(


----------



## wantingagirl

No probs Selina, I didnt know that either until recently. How came you havent had AF for 2 years, has it been looked into?

Hiya Ejay. I hoping this plan is good for all of us, done everything by the book so far so FX. 

Sorry to hear that c.holdway whate is your approx date to OV?


----------



## AreIn83

mamaxm said:


> TAKINGFOREVER! DARLING! CONGRATULATIONS! I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOUUUUU! :hugs:
> 
> arein- what do you think? is 6dpo too early? i'm telling you, the funniest things were going on in my uterus today.. it was warm and tingly and tons of AF cramps, i swear if i were 12 or 13dpo i'd be crying because i would KNOW af was coming.. also TONS of cm. TONS! an uncomfortable amount. i've got a really good feeling.. and i took an opk to make sure it wasn't late o and it was -!!! tell me tell me what you think!
> 
> ladies, we are now at an 80% success rate. i think this plan is perfect.


I got on this morning and immediately went to your chart but you must not be up yet. I'm not even sure what the time difference is there anyway. I was doing some research (because that's what I do) and at 5 DPO, the fertilized egg "hatches" out of the shell it uses for travel into the uterus and 5 DPO is the earliest day for implantation so 6 DPO could be very likely! :happydance: :happydance::happydance:
I'm going to be chart stalking you on a daily basis, I hope you know.


----------



## selina22

wantingagirl said:


> No probs Selina, I didnt know that either until recently. How came you havent had AF for 2 years, has it been looked into?
> 
> Hiya Ejay. I hoping this plan is good for all of us, done everything by the book so far so FX.
> 
> Sorry to hear that c.holdway whate is your approx date to OV?

Hi no its not that i have problem have been on cerrezete pill since daughter was born that stops AF i stopped the pill on the 27th of feb so am lucky AF returned quickly for me just hope it means i will ovulate x


----------



## AreIn83

kcw81 said:


> It is just weird though because according to the plan, you want to BD on the day of the +OPK, BD the next day (24 hours later), BD the next day, (48 hours later), then skip a day and BD the following day, which is more than 72 hours later. Am I doing the math wrong? I am horrid at math!!

That 12-36 hour time frame is a normal time frame but there can be a delay in actual O. If you're using OPKs and you use them past your pos, then you know when your surge is done and most likely you will O within the 12-36 hours. The SMEP says not your use your OPK past the positive so you could surge for 2 days and not realize it and actually not O for 48 hours. HTH


----------



## AreIn83

mamaxm said:


> so i got on FF and searched charts like mine and 60% ended up in pregnancy! :happydance: i really hope this is it girls, i want more than anything a december 2010 baby. so i have a question, arein where are you, i need your help :) i was wondering what FF would do if i had a high temp in the morning after my drop, so i put in 98.3 and it took away my crosshairs! should i discard my low temp? but i'm so proud of it? haha! i guess if all else fails i can override the advanced tool and set my coverline to 98.3 and o day 15, but i'd rather FF just behaved..

I was :sleep:! I knew I had to get up first thing this morning. I'm working on my bachelor's in nursing and I have a paper due Monday that I've barely started. :blush: It seems like I get on the computer to work and come straight to BNB..Based on the 3 over 6 rule, your coverline should actually be at 98.1. You look at the six temps before O and your coverline should be 1/10 of a degree higher than the highest temp.


----------



## momtoboys1

Could you add me to april 23rd please


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> definitely Ness you have covered all basis. I am quite positive this month too but just dont want to go overboard to get my hopes up if you know what I mean. Oh my goodness I have 15 IC's in my bathroom and they are calling me haha. Im good today DH working so just relaxing at home. I have a very good feeling this month for all of us but dont quote me on it. Last nite and the nite before I lay with pillow under butt for a whole hour, DH said I think you can get up now lol..... :rofl: Hope you are good today?

thankyou honey bd'd again nearly 2 hours ago and laid with hips elevated for 20 mins and orgasmed for a second time on my own just in case! 

if I can convince OH to bd on Monday I will do but think I will have well and truly ov'd and passed by then as I think eggy got released today, no ovary pains any more so hopefully sex today will have caught it! Had quite a few ovary pains and twinges this morning so FX today and yesterday and day before will have a chance of catching it!

I suppose I'm in the 2ww now! eek! i'm not feeling so positive any more.....:cry: 

don't know why just feel I won't get pregnant this month...said to OH if I haven't conceived this cycle I know there's something wrong!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Nessicle said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> definitely Ness you have covered all basis. I am quite positive this month too but just dont want to go overboard to get my hopes up if you know what I mean. Oh my goodness I have 15 IC's in my bathroom and they are calling me haha. Im good today DH working so just relaxing at home. I have a very good feeling this month for all of us but dont quote me on it. Last nite and the nite before I lay with pillow under butt for a whole hour, DH said I think you can get up now lol..... :rofl: Hope you are good today?
> 
> thankyou honey bd'd again nearly 2 hours ago and laid with hips elevated for 20 mins and orgasmed for a second time on my own just in case!
> 
> if I can convince OH to bd on Monday I will do but think I will have well and truly ov'd and passed by then as I think eggy got released today, no ovary pains any more so hopefully sex today will have caught it! Had quite a few ovary pains and twinges this morning so FX today and yesterday and day before will have a chance of catching it!
> 
> I suppose I'm in the 2ww now! eek! i'm not feeling so positive any more.....:cry:
> 
> don't know why just feel I won't get pregnant this month...said to OH if I haven't conceived this cycle I know there's something wrong!!Click to expand...

Oh Ness dont think like that theres nothing wrong with you, it took me 12 months and me and DH are perfectly fine. I know how you feel tho I gave up but it still happened for me. Its funny tho how in first 2 weeks we feel great cos do everything in our power to catch the eggy then we get negative in 2ww as is then out of our hands. Never think there is something wrong with you I felt like that and doesnt do you any good. At least if anything we are on this road together wish the stats were higher each month but just doesnt work like that. What did your OH say? At least if anything going through this for me and my DH made us stronger. Im sending PMA vibes for both of us, completely understand how you feel but will happen for you :hugs:

Many a weekend where I would sit and cry when my AF came yet again, you will get through it and has to happen for us soon. Im going to bed again tnite then have a day off tomorrow lol....


----------



## Nessicle

:hugs: thank you, you're right about feeling so positive in the first 2 weeks then negative in the 2ww - like you said it's out of our control then! It's so hard not to think there is something wrong especially when all my friends have got pregnant within the first month coming off bcp! 

I suppose by feeling negative it's like a defense mechanism for if/when AF turns up. I always get so upset on AF day it's heartbreaking! I don't trust any symptoms I have any more cos they're always just AF symptoms so now it's a case of just getting on with my life until 9 April....sigh!! 

I think OH will be willing to give SMEP another shot next month if it doesnt work this time but I think after that we will just start having sex normally and hoping for the best! 

You think it would make much difference if we bd on CD17 or not??


----------



## wantingagirl

Your right Ness its so heartbreaking every month but we will get there in the end, I tend to be the same cos if your not too hopeful your not as let down as you would be if you were too positive. Yes roll on April!

I know the plan says to but I cant see it making much difference as you are sure you have ovulated and there is no way it will be viable in 48 hours so I would just go with the flow and if you feel like you both want to just for fun and not for conceiving then go for it but if you feel like having a few days off dont worry I feel like having a day off now lol....

FX for us all. As long as we have regular bedding cant see why we all wont conceive soon


----------



## Nessicle

exactly I've learned now I'm on cycle 3 not to trust my 'symptoms' and get my hopes up as it usually means AF is on her way! Que serra serra hey?! 

Yeah that's what I thought about 48 hours after ov suppose we don't have any proof that the egg has been released though when we think it has so if for any reason it did get released tomorrow then Monday at a push might do something but I'm not going to stress about it - good idea if me and OH feel like it then we will if not then we won't worry about it! 

Gosh hope this is all our month!! FX for us hun xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah Im doubtful about symptons aswell too now so not going to look into them

This is the time to relax now, it will be nice just to cuddle for a change lol...

Yes my fingers and toes are firmly crossed this has got to be it this time

xxx


----------



## louloubabs

:witch: got me today so I'm sooooo trying this plan for this cycle  Can you put me down for testing on 28th April?

Thanks me lovelies and here's hoping it works for all of us :dust:

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Nessicle

sorry the witch got you chick :hugs: 

good luck with the SMEP this cycle! xx


----------



## cho

Hi wantingagirl well not sure when ov date is as i always thought it was mid month but has been later last month. but usually prob around 11th -13th maybe? x


----------



## selina22

Hi can i be put down for testing april 26th please i am hoping this cycle will be normal but not sure as my first but thats when AF hopefully wont turn up x


----------



## SquirrelGirl

takingforever said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Takingforever I am so happy for you!!! How long were you trying for?:hugs:
> 
> We have been trying since last July and nope not done anything this cycle other than follow the plan exactly :)Click to expand...

YAY, congrats takingforever!!!! That is sooo amazing to hear!

I'm still getting caught up on this thread, only to page 55ish! But had to comment! Went out with my friends last night for dinner,and went shopping. Unfortunately, (or fortunately, I don't know!) I saw some really cute maternity tops 90% off and I bought a whole bunch! Can't beat a nice maternity sweater for $3.80 (US)!! But then I'm not knocked up so I feel weird about it. Oh well... They are cute!


How exciting is this thread, by the way! Good luck ladies!!! I'm on CD 7, so tomorrow's the day!! WHOO HOOOOOOO! This is our month, it has to be!!! :happydance:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Ejay said:


> Hi guys hope everyone is doing good
> 
> Curently on CD5 waiting for CD8 to start the fun!!!!
> 
> OH currently lives about 1hours drive away but he is moving in permanently this weekend just in time for CD8 (he won't know what's hit him :haha:)
> 
> Am feeling really positive about this month, it's seems good to have a plan and a bit of science behind it.
> 
> x

Oooh, yay!! Good luck with all the :sex:!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Now I'm up to date! Welcome to all the new ladies! My PMA is at an all time high right now! Let's keep the awesome stats coming!!!


----------



## Nessicle

send some of that PMA my way hun! :flower:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Nessicle said:


> send some of that PMA my way hun! :flower:

:flasher:



:haha: hehe, couldn't resist. I love that one.


----------



## wantingagirl

So sorry she got you Lou but onwards and upwards to the SMEP! 

c.holdway all is not lost at least you can bed on the 11th and a couple of days before aswell. If you have good CM spermies can stay alive for quite some time.

SquirrelGirl - In a way could be a good sign hopefully! Oh for all of us to have big bellys lol... never thought I would every hear myself saying that. I cant help but be even a little bit positive cos this thread has been so successful. 
Yay glad you caught up hehe.... so many of us on here now.
haha that is so funny, didnt notice that one before :rofl:


----------



## selina22

SquirrelGirl said:


> Now I'm up to date! Welcome to all the new ladies! My PMA is at an all time high right now! Let's keep the awesome stats coming!!!

thankyou lets hope this plan works and we all get our bfp it looks promising so far xxx


----------



## Precious318

Hello ladies...I had a quick question

So my cycles are usually 36 days long (ugh!!) and I don't ov till about day 23 or so...should I still begin using the opk's beginning cd10? I feel like it might be a waste of opk's. I really want to follow the plan exactly so I'm confused as to what to do :wacko: 

I read a thread on here where someone posted the days you should begin testing according to your cycle length and mine said to begin on cd19.

Thanks in advance for your replies


----------



## Nessicle

I would start them on about CD18 hun!


----------



## Helly

Im not certain but i would say cd19 would be right, id just maybe bd awhile before that to let his old spermies out.


----------



## Precious318

Thank you Helly and Ness for your replies! I am going to bd every other day but just begin using the opk's later. Thanks I feel better now. Good luck to you both!!!


----------



## Nessicle

good idea hun and thank you - good luck to you too!


----------



## mamaxm

arein- i'm stalking your chart too! i added +opk to cd15 and now its letting me keep my crosshairs :D have you tested at all yet? i did this morning :blush: bfn of course at 7dpo but i have 50 ICs and i'm only planning on ttc until august so i don't mind wasting a few in the small chance that i might get an early bfp!
lots of new girls! 40 that haven't tested yet, according to the 40% success rate, 16 of us should get our bfps! according to the statistics we have to far.. 32 of us should! :happydance:
cramping AGAIN today! and last night i had a dream that i had a baby! i was in labor, fell asleep and woke up and i had the baby, it was the most beautiful little girl! we named her katie, not sure why because it's not even a name i would consider as it's my well hated sister in laws name, but she was gorgeous! gave me alot of hope, these symptoms are all completely new which is a very good sign when i've been ttc for 6-7months..


----------



## minidyson

I've read posts from quite a lot of ladies that have dreamed about babies in the TWW that have turned out to be preggers! Here's hoping for you!:dust:


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Ive been keeping an eye on this thread for a while - Im now CD2 so count me in for this month too! Will be testing on 24th April. Fingers crossed all !:thumbup:


----------



## mamaxm

thank you! i've dreamed about being pregnant before, but never actually having the baby and holding it! or knowing the sex! 
also, CP is VERRRRRRRY high and VERRRRY soft! i swear if i don't get my bfp this cycle i will lose all hope in symptoms.


----------



## minidyson

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> Ive been keeping an eye on this thread for a while - Im now CD2 so count me in for this month too! Will be testing on 24th April. Fingers crossed all !:thumbup:

Welcome Waiting4Baby#1!:thumbup:
Good success rate on the thread so far so fx'd for us all x


----------



## takingforever

I dreamt of getting a :bfp: the night before i got my actual one so yes its a good sign x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck girls I hope you get your BFPs!!!


----------



## selina22

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> Ive been keeping an eye on this thread for a while - Im now CD2 so count me in for this month too! Will be testing on 24th April. Fingers crossed all !:thumbup:

Hi i am CD2 as well i will test from 24th april too though AF due 26th april so hope she doesnt show this is my first cycle after 2 yrs on contraception so not sure when i ovulate will just keep opk. wouldnt it be a miracle :bfp: first cycle lol fx for every1 hope we all get our :bfp: :babydust:


----------



## mamaxm

selina22 said:


> Waitng4Baby#1 said:
> 
> 
> Ive been keeping an eye on this thread for a while - Im now CD2 so count me in for this month too! Will be testing on 24th April. Fingers crossed all !:thumbup:
> 
> Hi i am CD2 as well i will test from 24th april too though AF due 26th april so hope she doesnt show this is my first cycle after 2 yrs on contraception so not sure when i ovulate will just keep opk. wouldnt it be a miracle :bfp: first cycle lol fx for every1 hope we all get our :bfp: :babydust:Click to expand...

i've heard your chances of getting pregnant after getting off bc are very high! good luck!


----------



## selina22

mamaxm said:


> selina22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waitng4Baby#1 said:
> 
> 
> Ive been keeping an eye on this thread for a while - Im now CD2 so count me in for this month too! Will be testing on 24th April. Fingers crossed all !:thumbup:
> 
> Hi i am CD2 as well i will test from 24th april too though AF due 26th april so hope she doesnt show this is my first cycle after 2 yrs on contraception so not sure when i ovulate will just keep opk. wouldnt it be a miracle :bfp: first cycle lol fx for every1 hope we all get our :bfp: :babydust:Click to expand...
> 
> i've heard your chances of getting pregnant after getting off bc are very high! good luck!Click to expand...


oh i hope thats the case though any ideas of how to know when im ovulating i am going to test but when shall i start its stated cd10 but i havnt had a period in so long and not even sure what this cycle lengh is going to be lol i will just test everyday i guess :thumbup:


----------



## hopefully2

OOOh maxam i'm exciited for you... i dreamt i was pregnant the night before i tested (9dpo) and got :bfp:
If there is a god you'll get yours this month, after starting such a successful thread.... i credit you with my :bfp:


----------



## mamaxm

selina22 said:


> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> selina22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waitng4Baby#1 said:
> 
> 
> Ive been keeping an eye on this thread for a while - Im now CD2 so count me in for this month too! Will be testing on 24th April. Fingers crossed all !:thumbup:
> 
> Hi i am CD2 as well i will test from 24th april too though AF due 26th april so hope she doesnt show this is my first cycle after 2 yrs on contraception so not sure when i ovulate will just keep opk. wouldnt it be a miracle :bfp: first cycle lol fx for every1 hope we all get our :bfp: :babydust:Click to expand...
> 
> i've heard your chances of getting pregnant after getting off bc are very high! good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh i hope thats the case though any ideas of how to know when im ovulating i am going to test but when shall i start its stated cd10 but i havnt had a period in so long and not even sure what this cycle lengh is going to be lol i will just test everyday i guess :thumbup:Click to expand...


you can do that and you can chart your temperatures.. and check your CP. all are very good ways to watch for o, i do all three :)


----------



## mamaxm

hopefully2 said:


> OOOh maxam i'm exciited for you... i dreamt i was pregnant the night before i tested (9dpo) and got :bfp:
> If there is a god you'll get yours this month, after starting such a successful thread.... i credit you with my :bfp:

oh thank you darling :) made me tear up a little :cry:
hope your pregnancy goes well and we can be bump buddies pretty soon :thumbup:


----------



## mrsc83

Hey!

I'm due to test April 1st. So far have many symptoms including some spotting. Fingers crossed!! 

xxx:dust:

:af:


----------



## selina22

mamaxm said:


> selina22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> selina22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waitng4Baby#1 said:
> 
> 
> Ive been keeping an eye on this thread for a while - Im now CD2 so count me in for this month too! Will be testing on 24th April. Fingers crossed all !:thumbup:
> 
> Hi i am CD2 as well i will test from 24th april too though AF due 26th april so hope she doesnt show this is my first cycle after 2 yrs on contraception so not sure when i ovulate will just keep opk. wouldnt it be a miracle :bfp: first cycle lol fx for every1 hope we all get our :bfp: :babydust:Click to expand...
> 
> i've heard your chances of getting pregnant after getting off bc are very high! good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh i hope thats the case though any ideas of how to know when im ovulating i am going to test but when shall i start its stated cd10 but i havnt had a period in so long and not even sure what this cycle lengh is going to be lol i will just test everyday i guess :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can do that and you can chart your temperatures.. and check your CP. all are very good ways to watch for o, i do all three :)Click to expand...

yes i am going to test and have orderd my thermometer so will be doing that but dont want to interfere with my cervix as i have incompetent cervix and if i mess around with it my cervix may open etc thanks x:thumbup:


----------



## mamaxm

mrsc83 said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm due to test April 1st. So far have many symptoms including some spotting. Fingers crossed!!
> 
> xxx:dust:
> 
> :af:

dates up! did you use smep this cycle? and how many dpo are you?


----------



## ttcstill

I am soooo frustrated.... my temps have been insane......I know I ovulated because I had O pains on all day thursday and friday morning and got my + OPK thursday evening..... My bbs have been sore now for two days ..... but still no crosshairs..... I am so ready to just give up!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi all well good job I got a fresh supply off OH this afternoon, he's just got back from the pub and I've had to feed him and put him to bed....he is soooo drunk lol thank god he doesnt do this every weekend!!


----------



## maaybe2010

I've just realised I'm on cycle day 8!! :dohh:

OH has gone out to town but we did get a :sex: in earlier so suppose we should be ok :shrug:

I don't know if we'll be able to follow the plan exactly. . . .
Does everyone plan on following it *exactly*?

Also my opks haven't arrived :growlmad:


----------



## Precious318

maaybe2010 said:


> I've just realised I'm on cycle day 8!! :dohh:
> 
> OH has gone out to town but we did get a :sex: in earlier so suppose we should be ok :shrug:
> 
> I don't know if we'll be able to follow the plan exactly. . . .
> Does everyone plan on following it *exactly*?
> 
> Also my opks haven't arrived :growlmad:

Hi maaybe2010! I have a long cycle (36 days) so I won't be following it exactly. I'm not going to start using opk's till probably day 19 or so and as for bd'ing I may not start till cd12 since OH will be in Vegas for a bachelor party and I'm going to meet him there on wednesday. If I begin on cd8 I would miss two days in a row of bd'ing. 

sorry, I probably gave you more info than you needed but I just wanted to reasure you not to worry if you stray from the plan a little. hope your opk's come soon!!


----------



## maaybe2010

[/QUOTE]

Hi maaybe2010! I have a long cycle (36 days) so I won't be following it exactly. I'm not going to start using opk's till probably day 19 or so and as for bd'ing I may not start till cd12 since OH will be in Vegas for a bachelor party and I'm going to meet him there on wednesday. If I begin on cd8 I would miss two days in a row of bd'ing. 

sorry, I probably gave you more info than you needed but I just wanted to reasure you not to worry if you stray from the plan a little. hope your opk's come soon!![/QUOTE]

lol no that's fine hun :flower:

Thanks I hun I hope so too, I ordered them last Saturday!

xx


----------



## Lilac8

Haven't been back on here in a while. Congrats Takingforever!!
Arein83- I don't have a FF chart, just a paper one. I figured I would get too obsessed w/ everything if I did FF, but I think about it all the time anyway, maybe I should just do it... 
Minidyson, looks like we have the exact same cycle. I'm TTC #1 also, I'm 31 and have been married for 1 yr. and 5 months. My sister-in-law just got pregnant, due in October, and I'm trying to not be too far behind her, but no one knows that yet...
Question for you experienced ladies- I'm on CD 14 and using just cheap OPKs and have not had a + yet, so I started testing twice a day. I get a temp increase on CD 17 or 18, so I should have a + OPK on CD 15 or 16, right?? We will see, I'm still sticking to the every other day BD thing for now.


----------



## molly85

Hey ladies not ready to join yet body is absoutly every where do we know how much LH constitutes a surge 3 months now I have beentrying OPK's and nothing I have other issues health wise and still coming off Depo Provera 6months at least since last 1 ran out. Doc saysi could ovulate so wandering if I could do this with out a + opk? Who am I kidding but thought I would ask


----------



## maaybe2010

Do you think the clocks going forward will affect temps? :wacko:

I did mine an hour later than normal today and got my highest temp (although only my 8th O:))
Just wonder if it was to do with the time?

xx


----------



## molly85

As long as you'd had the right amount of sleep i thin it is fine.


----------



## mamaxm

ttcstill- wait till you have a few more high temeratures and they'll put the crosshairs in. they wont do it until you have at least three high or increasing without any drops temperatures is what FF says. :flower:


----------



## mamaxm

maaybe2010 said:


> Do you think the clocks going forward will affect temps? :wacko:
> 
> I did mine an hour later than normal today and got my highest temp (although only my 8th O:))
> Just wonder if it was to do with the time?
> 
> xx

doesn't look abnormally high, i wouldn't discard it. :)


----------



## mamaxm

where is everyone!? today has been very slow!
having tons of milky cm :) 30% of pregnant women reported they had it too on 7dpo according to FF! boy i love my vip membership.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I'm here, just catching up on the day's happenings! I can't wait to hear the results of a :test: mamaxm!!!


----------



## mamaxm

me neither, 80% of me is execting a bfp, but that sicky 20% is expecting bfn. we'll see i suppose, either way i'm glad i started charting, it paints a way clearer picture. fx'd for you too, you're testing in almost three weeks ugh, bet you can't wait to get to the 2ww.


----------



## soph77

Gosh, I go away for 1 night and there is 10 pages to catch up on!

Well I have just come back from a very relaxing and fun night in the sleepy country town on Tyalgum (don'e worry if you have never heard of it, not many people have!) We didn't BD because we had Dave's friend staying the the room next to us and we did the night before and will tonight.

Only problem of the trip was that I was not able to temp this morning!

Yesterday morning I had a hairdresser appointment, I was supposed to be home by 12 and we were then going to drive to Matt's house (Dave's friend) and leave from there. The hair appointment was running late so I called Dave and we decided that I would meet them at Matt's. I told him to pack my pre-natals and epo and my bbt. I didn't tell him to pack my digi opks because I haven't really told him about those (he would think I was a bit too obsessive). Anyway, he forgot the epo (noooooooooo - i need it, especially right now!) and grabbed the digi opk holder instead of the thermometer! 

So now he knows I do opks and yes, he thinks i am crazy!


----------



## mamaxm

soph77 said:


> Gosh, I go away for 1 night and there is 10 pages to catch up on!
> 
> Well I have just come back from a very relaxing and fun night in the sleepy country town on Tyalgum (don'e worry if you have never heard of it, not many people have!) We didn't BD because we had Dave's friend staying the the room next to us and we did the night before and will tonight.
> 
> Only problem of the trip was that I was not able to temp this morning!
> 
> Yesterday morning I had a hairdresser appointment, I was supposed to be home by 12 and we were then going to drive to Matt's house (Dave's friend) and leave from there. The hair appointment was running late so I called Dave and we decided that I would meet them at Matt's. I told him to pack my pre-natals and epo and my bbt. I didn't tell him to pack my digi opks because I haven't really told him about those (he would think I was a bit too obsessive). Anyway, he forgot the epo (noooooooooo - i need it, especially right now!) and grabbed the digi opk holder instead of the thermometer!
> 
> So now he knows I do opks and yes, he thinks i am crazy!

ugh i know how upsetting it is to forget your thermometer, you don't temp for one day and you feel like your whole cycle is ruined, hahaha! the most awful gut wrenching feeling..


----------



## mamaxm

i was so exhausted today i slept in and then napped, so now it's 4 in the morning and i can't sleep so OF COURSE i'm on bnb! i hope when i do fall asleep, i have another baby dream :) took an hpt, bfn but i am only 7dpo (or 8dpo.. it is 4AM!). and it wasn't fmu :blush: i'm an addict. so i decided if i get my bfp this cycle if i get pg with a girl, her middle name will be cathryn! because of the dream. my way of making a little deal.. haha. never been fond of the name but i swear i will if i get my bfp! 
still having some light cramping, craving cold foods, bought some edy's real fruit bars eaten three today! creamy cm.
well i'm off to try and sleep, here's to hoping i'll have another baby dream! hope everyone's doing well, helly you're up to test today! :happydance:


----------



## mamaxm

add sore bbs to that! they both hurt but my right one is killing me!
i would be mad about the pain if it wasn't such a good symptom.. 29% of pg women reported it @ 8dpo!


----------



## Nessicle

morning all well I'm in the 2ww now! 

I don't think it will make a difference if we bd tomorrow as my nipples are sensitive now and that happens once I've ovulated so I think 48 hours the eggy wouldnt be viable anyway! 

So FX my :sex: on cd11, 13, 14 and 15 will be enough to have caught it! As I said haven't followed the plan to the letter cos of the argument we had on CD8 lol so we started on CD9. I think I'm in with a good chance if we :sex: on all 3 peak fertile days, I had lots of watery CM on CD14 so reckon that was my most fertile day anyway! 


Now the wait begins! I had a dream I had a baby last night, a little girl!


----------



## takingforever

Sending lots of :dust: you way Ness :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you honey!!xx


----------



## AliBoo

Hi All. We have started the plan this month and I must admit whether its because you are not thinking about that vital time of the month and just BDing I have really enjoyed the fun of BD!

Im hopeful that a more relaxed, less stressfull month could result in a BFP!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mamaxm said:


> add sore bbs to that! they both hurt but my right one is killing me!
> i would be mad about the pain if it wasn't such a good symptom.. 29% of pg women reported it @ 8dpo!

Hooray for sore bbs!!! :haha: I never have sore bbs before AF, so if I ever get that symptom, it would be a pretty good sign, I'd think!

Hope the days fly by for you mamaxm so you can test again!


----------



## minidyson

Lilac8 said:


> Haven't been back on here in a while. Congrats Takingforever!!
> Arein83- I don't have a FF chart, just a paper one. I figured I would get too obsessed w/ everything if I did FF, but I think about it all the time anyway, maybe I should just do it...
> Minidyson, looks like we have the exact same cycle. I'm TTC #1 also, I'm 31 and have been married for 1 yr. and 5 months. My sister-in-law just got pregnant, due in October, and I'm trying to not be too far behind her, but no one knows that yet...
> Question for you experienced ladies- I'm on CD 14 and using just cheap OPKs and have not had a + yet, so I started testing twice a day. I get a temp increase on CD 17 or 18, so I should have a + OPK on CD 15 or 16, right?? We will see, I'm still sticking to the every other day BD thing for now.

Yep - I'd expect to see the +OPK on 15 or 16 for a temp increase on 17 or 18 x


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey Precious, I agree with Helly and Ness round about that time. 

Helly have you tested yet?

Mamaxm - I have heard pregnancy dreams can be a gud sign. Although I have had quite a few pregnancy dreams that came to nothing but I also had one when I conceived my son. Lots of BFP dreams lately hehe.... lets hope it comes to something for us. Its so weird when my sis found out she was pregnant she had a girl already and wanted a boy I dreamed she was carrying a girl and her middle name was Louise and didnt tell her the name. Her eldest daughter picked her middle name and it was Louise!!!

FX waitingforbaby

AW how sweet of you to say that hopefully2. Yes woo hoo to mamaxm! Rooting for your BFP and the rest of us. Wouldnt it be so cool if loads of us conceived this plan is ace. Said to my DH if not pregnant this month something is up cos we have bed so much lol.... obviously I know there is nothing wrong PMA but has to happen soon tho huh?

GL Mrsc83

Oh Ness poor you, did he had a bad head today? Yes my hubby does that too but luckily not too often. Was he out since the afternoon I would have been on the floor by then. We have got to get our BFP with all that bedding huh?

Maaybe2010 I try and follow it as much as I can but I have sed before you cant know when you OV till it happens. I think if you roughly follow it and get the peak days in and every second day you should be cool

GL Lilac other ladies prob no more as I use CBFM and not good at temping and OPK

hehe mamaxm think the last week till AF due is the worst. Im on 3dpo at the min have a while to go Im keeping FX for you

Hiya Squirrelgirl hope yur gud

hehe Sophia my OH thinks im totally crazy too, glad you enjoyed yourself and back in time for OV!!!

mamaxm dont quote me on it but getting up and not being able to get back to sleep could be an early sign, had that with my first

Good Luck Ness!!! 

AliBoo yes its funny I have been so relaxed this time


----------



## wishful think

gonna give the 'sperm meets egg plan' a go!!! TTC a year. Any new info is a help!!:winkwink:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

wishful think said:


> gonna give the 'sperm meets egg plan' a go!!! TTC a year. Any new info is a help!!:winkwink:

Welcome, wishful think!

When do you plan to :test:? You'll get added to the list and we can track our statistics! So far, it's going extremely well! Good luck!


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> Oh Ness poor you, did he had a bad head today? Yes my hubby does that too but luckily not too often. Was he out since the afternoon I would have been on the floor by then. We have got to get our BFP with all that bedding huh?
> 
> Good Luck Ness!!!

Lol he feels horrendous today ha ha I took pleasure in telling him all the things he said and did - total nightmare! I had to get in the spare room cos he'd laid in the middle of the bed with all the covers wrapped around in and i couldnt budge him! He came in this morning thinking he'd upset me bless him - I was like "no you big lump you wouldnt move" :haha:

Good luck to you too honey! I've defo finished ov'ing cos my nipples are sensitive! Only get that after ov! So FX the :sex: on CD11, 13, 14 and 15 is enough! I'm pretty randy today but OH is too delicate lol perhaps I can get something out of him tonight just for good measure!


----------



## Lilac8

I finally put my charts on FF but I have been thrown for a loop this morning. My OPKs have been negative (maybe faint line yesterday morning and this morning, but definitely not darker than test line) but I had a temp spike this am. I know it's too early to tell, and I did drink a bit more than I should've last night. But now I am worried that I didn't do enough BDing, especially since I held off yesterday, even though I was in a BDing mood, which usually means I'm ovulating. Is anyone else as frustrated as I am w/ the whole charting and OPK thing? I'm thinking of just not doing any of it next cycle and BDing every other day on day 9 to 19....
Here is my link, any opinions would be greatly appreciated! Also, I have just gotten my thyroid levels to a normal range, and I'm thinking my cycle is still adjusting. 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d930e


----------



## Nessicle

if you drank a couple too many hun it will have altered your temps as hangovers are mock flu symptoms obviously including a fever, I wouldnt worry too much about your temp today and it altering FF

I temped for two cycles and hated it, it's too regimented and pressured and just another form of let down for me. I've been so much more relaxed this cycle!


----------



## minidyson

Don't worry too much about one spike - I find drinking can push the temp up. Is this your first month temping?


----------



## shellie31

:hi: Ladies. Well it's taken me 2 days to read all of this thread but i've finally done it & i really want to give the SMEP a go:thumbup:. I'm totally hooked & the statistics are great. Me & OH have been ttc for almost 2 years & he has a low sperm count, Would this plan still work for us?.
I use the persona monitor which gives me my egg sign,but not always on the same day each cycle as i have irregular periods but i still think it's great :happydance:.
At the moment i'm on CD 9,so due to ovulate in the next few days. Going to:sex: tonight & get this plan into action. 

Congratulations to all the:bfp:. FX theres going to be alot more.
xxxxx


----------



## mamaxm

Ness- i had a baby girl dream too! maybe we'll both get our girls this cycle!! :)

wanting a girl- wow it's good to hear your dream came to something. i've had dreams before about getting a bfp, just poas a seeing the two lines, but never carrying the baby and having it so i'm very excited.. yeah, i'm going nuts waiting for the testing date. i'm still having tingles and af type cramping, and for me it's way too early to have them, i usually don't get a sniff of AF until one or two days before.

shellie- if OH has a low sperm count, you're supposed to alter the plan, so instead of bd'ing two days then skipping a day once you get to o, you continue doing it every other day, just make sure 1) you do it on the day of o and 2) he doesn't release any swimmers on the off days you don't bd. but besides that it should still work :)

tested again today, bfn. wish i didn't, oh i'm addicted. CP is still very high and very soft which is a miracle, normally it drops a couple days after o, cm creamy and my bbs are burrning and i have funny tummy troubles, feels like i ate way too much last night but i didn't. you know that sickly feeling, like a food hangover? i've got it :haha:
helly do we have any results yet? FX'd for you!


----------



## mamaxm

arein, haven't seen you on in a while! where's my future bump buddy?! just looked at your chart, cramps and bloating yesterday :thumbup: do you know when your EDD is? mine is december 11, so it would be 12-11-10! i love it!


----------



## IceFire

Hi ladies!!

Still planning on trying the SMEP next month rather than this one because DH and I have been ill and are working some crazy hours, but we are going to try to BD every other day starting with today:thumbup: Even though I am not trying it until next month I thought I would like to come over here and keep company with you all. Congratulations on all the BFPs! FX'd for many many more!

Hang in there Ness!! I have my FX'd for you! 

mamaxm I can't wait until you test!! Good luck to you hon!:happydance:

Shellie31--glad to see more LTTTC ladies getting into this! It is very exciting!! Good luck to you and DH!!!

Sorry for all the others I know I have left out....once I get to know you all I will be better I promise:blush: However, good luck and :dust: to you all!


----------



## winegums

ohh i can't wait to try this... waiting for april af :D looks promising... everyone has done amazing so far xoxox


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Sounding more and more promising, mamaxm!!!

Today is CD8 for me, so hubby and I just :sex:. Trying softcups for the first time today too. Let's hope SMEP and softcups do the trick for me! .....now just hoping I can get the softcup out in a few hours! Little nervous about that! :)


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Oh... and welcome to all the new ladies! Be sure to post your testing date so it can get added to the list and be part of the stats! Hope the numbers stay crazy high for when it's my turn! :)


----------



## mamaxm

sg- oh softcups aren't hard to get out, if you have any problems (i've only had one problem since i started using them) stick your finger inside the lip instead of outside of it to jiggle it. you'll get the 'stuff' on your finger but it'll come out. 

winegums- your baby is so preciousssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!! my heart melted a little when i saw that picture. and can't wait till you join!


----------



## winegums

aww thank you mamaxm good luck for your testing date and by the way the night before my bfp i had a dream i was pregnant with a boy... and that was after about 1 and a half years of trying the only time i dreamt something like that so fingers crossed for you..

I want to try this straight away this time as it took nearly two years first time round.. but I never understood the temperature thing and charting so we just BD every 2 or 3 days and hoped for the best!!

good luck everyone xxx


----------



## mamaxm

thanks wg! i've heard so many good things about my dream, i'm hoping it comes out! OH is very partial to a girl, i don't care either way, i just want a baby!


----------



## Nessicle

oooh maybe it is! I have this pleasant feeling that there might be a fertilised egg travelling down to my uterus now! :cloud9:


----------



## maaybe2010

Nessicle said:


> oooh maybe it is! I have this pleasant feeling that there might be a fertilised egg travelling down to my uterus now! :cloud9:

:rofl:

Sorry that made me laugh!
I do hope so though!!

xx


----------



## Nessicle

maaybe2010 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> oooh maybe it is! I have this pleasant feeling that there might be a fertilised egg travelling down to my uterus now! :cloud9:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Sorry that made me laugh!
> I do hope so though!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

:rofl: its the hope I hang on to every ovulation ha ha!

P.S. I think I have heated things up in the Porn and Women thread whoops lol I didnt mean to just trying to make people see the flip side of the coin!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

....off to look for this porn and women thread.... sounds interesting! :rofl:


----------



## mamaxm

yes i've never seen it! i need to have a look!
also, do any of you know about orgasming while in the 2ww? i've never really thought about it before but now i'm curious, is it bad?


----------



## Nessicle

I don't think it'll be a problem hun sure it'll be fine!


----------



## mamaxm

oh good. i was so worried about it, i never do and OH gets rather annoyed, he says if i don't orgasm he feels like the sex is one way, but i'm scared to jumble up any bean that might be in there! but if anyone would know, it would be you ladies so i'll let OH know we're good to go :)


----------



## mamaxm

oh i can't wait to be knocked up, there are the cutest blankets on thebump.com that i just have to have, but i wont buy anything till i get my bfp!


----------



## soph77

dh has started coming down with a cold and didn't want to bd last night :(
I said it was ok but I was disappointed :( he was apologetic but I already feel like this month is blown already. Unless we can bd tonight and right through o, I think I'll be out again this cycle.


----------



## soph77

dh has started coming down with a cold and didn't want to bd last night :(
I said it was ok but I was disappointed :( he was apologetic but I already feel like this month is blown already. Unless we can bd tonight and right through o, I think I'll be out again this cycle.


----------



## Nessicle

aww so sorry hun! Perhaps he will feel guilty and muster up the energy?? Can you dose him up with cold and flu tablets??


----------



## SquirrelGirl

SquirrelGirl said:


> Sounding more and more promising, mamaxm!!!
> 
> Today is CD8 for me, so hubby and I just :sex:. Trying softcups for the first time today too. Let's hope SMEP and softcups do the trick for me! .....now just hoping I can get the softcup out in a few hours! Little nervous about that! :)


So, it was probably a self-fulfilling prophecy, but OMG getting that darned softcup out was very difficult! I had OH try and even he had a hard time. Fortunately he had a good sense of humor about it, but asked if I was sure I wanted to try that again.... There was a lot of good "stuff" in the cup, though, so I might be up for sticking with it. Just need to make sure he'll be around to help me take it out!

I guess I need to hop over to the softcup thread and get tips on how to get the silly thing out. :dohh: Getting it in was super easy!


----------



## honeybee28

phew!!! finally up to date!!

aww soph, hope he gets better soon. glad you had a good weekend!!

so im the only person on this thread doing smep to get af so far this month?!?!?! aww. hope im not broken. bit worried about that. does anyone know what the official stats are for smep ie what % get it in month 1 of smep etc?

had such a great weekend, drank far too much vino, it was super fun.

CD 6 today, gonna start bding every other day from CD8. i normally dont start til cd10 (normally ov cd 17) maybe the extra bd will freshen up the spermies even more lol!!

hope everyone's ok.xx


----------



## AreIn83

minidyson said:


> I've read posts from quite a lot of ladies that have dreamed about babies in the TWW that have turned out to be preggers! Here's hoping for you!:dust:

I dreamt I had triplets 2 nights ago and they were all girls and all of them looked like my DD when she was born. I hope that doesn't mean triplets....

mamaxm-I had a huge dip rise this morning but I fibbed a little on my chart. Today was my only day to sleep in so I didn't set my alarm and didn't wake up til 10 so the temp probably isn't accurate. I'll see what tomorrow's brings. 
I have 2 HPTs under my bathroom sink that I'm trying to keep my hands off of. But I know they're there and it's bugging the crap out of me. 

I know I posted on here that I was having left sided stabbing pains 2 days ago (maybe 3) and yesterday I was standing up stretching my arms above my head and I had a pulling sensation in the exact same place. I had that with DD and my m/c...I'm hoping this is a good sign!


----------



## Nessicle

SquirrelGirl said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Sounding more and more promising, mamaxm!!!
> 
> Today is CD8 for me, so hubby and I just :sex:. Trying softcups for the first time today too. Let's hope SMEP and softcups do the trick for me! .....now just hoping I can get the softcup out in a few hours! Little nervous about that! :)
> 
> 
> So, it was probably a self-fulfilling prophecy, but OMG getting that darned softcup out was very difficult! I had OH try and even he had a hard time. Fortunately he had a good sense of humor about it, but asked if I was sure I wanted to try that again.... There was a lot of good "stuff" in the cup, though, so I might be up for sticking with it. Just need to make sure he'll be around to help me take it out!
> 
> I guess I need to hop over to the softcup thread and get tips on how to get the silly thing out. :dohh: Getting it in was super easy!Click to expand...

:rofl: bless you!! 

I find the best way is to sit on the toilet, wet my middle finger of my right hand, insert and hook it over the rim then bear down as though having a poop this will push it out further, then you should slide it out horizontally - don't pull down towards the floor as your vagina slopes backwards not downwards! There'll be like a suction noise and just pull out slowly :thumbup:


----------



## bw9522

Hi i think i am going to try SMEP this month CD1 for me


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Thanks, Ness! That's kinda what I wondered if I could try. I mean, if women are built to pop out a 7+ pound baby, surely I can pop out a softcup. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## winegums

BEECHAMS FLU PLUS it's amazing stuff :)


----------



## mamaxm

honeybee- the actual statistics are 40%, i'm sure you wont be the only one and you're not broken :)
feeling a bit blue, like i'm out this cycle right now. probably cause of my bfn this morning, but still.. ugh i have this nagging fear that it's never going to happen. i'm definetly going to test tomorrow since i believe it was taking forever? got her bfp at 9dpo but gosh i swear next cycle i'll have OH hide the tests so i don't get so blue.


----------



## takingforever

mamaxm said:


> honeybee- the actual statistics are 40%, i'm sure you wont be the only one and you're not broken :)
> feeling a bit blue, like i'm out this cycle right now. probably cause of my bfn this morning, but still.. ugh i have this nagging fear that it's never going to happen. i'm definetly going to test tomorrow since i believe it was taking forever? got her bfp at 9dpo but gosh i swear next cycle i'll have OH hide the tests so i don't get so blue.

Wasnt me hun i got mine at 11-12 dpo but i so want to see you with a :bfp:


----------



## Nessicle

SquirrelGirl said:


> Thanks, Ness! That's kinda what I wondered if I could try. I mean, if women are built to pop out a 7+ pound baby, surely I can pop out a softcup. :rofl::rofl::rofl:

:flower:

they take a bit of getting used to but I sit and talk to OH or change tv channels while putting them in now lol you just have to learn what is easiest for you when getting them out but I find that sitting on the loo is defo the easiest way!


----------



## mamaxm

oh someone else i guess.. hopefully2 maybe? anyways, did you test before 11-12dpo? ugh i wish i hadn't tested, and it doesn't help that my symptoms are starting to wear off, or at least i don't have any right now, hahaha.


----------



## LuckyD

Hey ladies,

just wanted to check in and say hi :hi:

CD11 for me today, so BD'd yesterday and Friday. All going well so far!! This will be my first month using OPKs though, so I just hope they work for me.

Looking forward to seeing some more BFPs on this thread! I'm looking at you Mamaxm! Don't get too down about early BFNs - there is still plenty of time for it to change. I decided last cycle that I wouldn't test until AF was late - it was still BFN but I found it easier than getting my hopes up again and again with my last two cycles. It's so hard to wait though, isn't it! FX for you xxx

Good luck to everyone! Can't wait to see how things progress :flower:


----------



## maaybe2010

I've got a quick question. . . O:)

Is it ok to have sex on CD9 aslong as the soliders don't actually get deployed?
I can't think myself why this would be a problem but thought I should check


xx

EDIT: We're trying to follow it word for word!


----------



## hopefully2

mamaxm said:


> oh someone else i guess.. hopefully2 maybe? anyways, did you test before 11-12dpo? ugh i wish i hadn't tested, and it doesn't help that my symptoms are starting to wear off, or at least i don't have any right now, hahaha.

:thumbup: yip was me alright! I thought it was day 10 on the day of testing but when i checked it was 9dpo. Now saying that on dd i got bfn on 10dpo and only bfp at 14dpo so every pregnancy is so different in timing etc.
Have every part of me crossed for you :flower:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies! Mamaxm FX for you dear!!

Ness where is the porn and ladies section??!! LOL my dh might get a kick out of knowing there is also porn on bnb!! Who would of thought?? Also so hope there is a fertilized egg traveling its way down to implant for you. I have seen you on several threads and you are sure for your BFP!!! Good luck

Really was just checking in and seeing how everyone was. This is a great thread and hope it works for all of us.:) I am still early in my cycle and looking forward to getting to by bd days. This is going to be a great month!!


----------



## maaybe2010

Nessicle said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> oooh maybe it is! I have this pleasant feeling that there might be a fertilised egg travelling down to my uterus now! :cloud9:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Sorry that made me laugh!
> I do hope so though!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: its the hope I hang on to every ovulation ha ha!
> 
> P.S. I think I have heated things up in the Porn and Women thread whoops lol I didnt mean to just trying to make people see the flip side of the coin!Click to expand...

Only just seen this lol

Seems we've heated up some women in here just by mentioning it! :haha:


----------



## maaybe2010

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey ladies! Mamaxm FX for you dear!!
> 
> Ness where is the porn and ladies section??!! LOL my dh might get a kick out of knowing there is also porn on bnb!! Who would of thought?? Also so hope there is a fertilized egg traveling its way down to implant for you. I have seen you on several threads and you are sure for your BFP!!! Good luck
> 
> Really was just checking in and seeing how everyone was. This is a great thread and hope it works for all of us.:) I am still early in my cycle and looking forward to getting to by bd days. This is going to be a great month!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/general-chatter/300948-porn-women.html


----------



## reedsgirl1138

maaybe2010 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> oooh maybe it is! I have this pleasant feeling that there might be a fertilised egg travelling down to my uterus now! :cloud9:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Sorry that made me laugh!
> I do hope so though!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: its the hope I hang on to every ovulation ha ha!
> 
> P.S. I think I have heated things up in the Porn and Women thread whoops lol I didnt mean to just trying to make people see the flip side of the coin!Click to expand...
> 
> Only just seen this lol
> 
> Seems we've heated up some women in here just by mentioning it! :haha:Click to expand...

LOL! Anything to prove to the dh that this site isn't just about babies!! He thinks I am addicted and of course I am but I won't admit that to him!


----------



## mamaxm

aw thanks for the support ladies. i certainly hope i can make everyone proud and get my two pink lines this cycle :) 
took a nap and DIDNT test after it! usually i'll test with fmu and if i take a long nap, i'll test again but i didn't! :happydance: but i will def. be testing tomorrow.. and ONCE a day till either the witch shows or i get my bfp!
wonder why FF doesn't have a checkbox for hot flashes? i would think that would be a pretty common symptom, i'm having them and they're driving me crazy. i added a checkbox but i wish they had it included so i could see how many other pg girls had it.
helly, wantabbygirl and mrsc, you're up next! according to statistics (SMEP stats, not this thread) one of you should get your bfp!


----------



## mamaxm

another pregnancy dream, this time i was at the doctors to get an ultrasounds. two dreams in one cycle! i hope my body isn't playing tricks on me.


----------



## ttcstill

MAXAM - when are you testing??????


----------



## mamaxm

i'm testing the third i believe.. but every morning until then as well, haha! praying for a bfp, my bbs are killing me right now. i've just been on gymboree.com for an hour. oh i want to buy some baby clothes. they have the cutest little alligator onsies, i would totally buy one and if it was a girl just sew a big pink bow on it.
how are you doing?


----------



## shellie31

HI Ladies:hi:
Sorry i meant to say could you put me down for testing on the 16th April:dohh:.
OH & i :sex: last night but there wasn't really much sperm in the softcup,so don't know if we've messed it up:cry:. I'm on CD 10 now,so we won't be :sex: until tommorow & hopefully we get more:spermy: up there. 
I've got a slight pain when i push my belly so i know ovulation is on it's way:happydance:.

:dust: to everyone.
xxxxxx


----------



## mamaxm

shellie31 said:


> HI Ladies:hi:
> Sorry i meant to say could you put me down for testing on the 16th April:dohh:.
> OH & i :sex: last night but there wasn't really much sperm in the softcup,so don't know if we've messed it up:cry:. I'm on CD 10 now,so we won't be :sex: until tommorow & hopefully we get more:spermy: up there.
> I've got a slight pain when i push my belly so i know ovulation is on it's way:happydance:.
> 
> :dust: to everyone.
> xxxxxx

i was worried about how much stuff was in there when i started using scs too, don't worry, there shouldn't be alot, in my case it's always just been a little in the wrinkles of the plastic :)


----------



## Flybee

CD8 so the plan starts and CBFM gave me a high this morning - starting to feel more positive...

I also had 2 hrs of reflexology on Friday and have another hr this Thursday which should be right before ov so fingers crossed this helps!!

:dust:


----------



## californiamom

Mamaxm, I had hot flashes today too. I haven't tested but our symptoms are similar. I had major cramping yesterday and the day before (CDs 20 & 21 or approx 8 dpo). My bb's get untouchably sore at times and then it goes away. I'm really trying not to get my hopes up though. I ovulate early so I may take a test on Wednesday morning.

BTW, I know a lot of people personally that received BFN after BFN ... but still turned out to be pregnant. I really hope you get your BFP soon! If you want to wait until Wednesday, we can test together.


----------



## californiamom

Mamaxm, I wanted to share this link with you on the two week wait. It has some "hot flash" symptoms and also some BFNs turned BFP!!!!

https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/


----------



## mamaxm

californiamom- oh i hope my bfp shows up soon.. and i will be testing wednesday! :haha: and every day before that.. i'm telling you, i'm a poas addict! i think hot flashes are a great symptom, congrats to us! don't know why FF doesn't include them in a checkbox.. fx'd for you! only two more days!


----------



## mamaxm

shaking, think i just got a faint bfp. if it was, it was super faint, so i took another test and held it up to the faint bfp one, and the ink bled onto it, so now i can't post a picture because there's a big pink splotch on it. don't want to jinx myself though, it was very very faint, couldn't see without squinting, so i guess we'll see in four hours.. don't know if i'll be able to sleep now.


----------



## mamaxm

btw, thanks california mom! i love that website, this is my first cycle using preseed and i'm hoping i'll be one of the lucky ones like on that site that gets their miracle bfp after their first cycle of preseed!


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi Icefire, Good Luck!!

Yeah mamaxm I want a girl but I dont really care too as long as I get a baby

hehe... Ness I hope we do, not too long to go I dread this part tho 

I dont think an orgasm is a problem in the 2ww unless the only time they tell you to hold off from sex at all is if you have had a previous loss until you get advice from your doctor

Sophia so sorry you feel like that, when do you usually Ov?

hehe... sorry I cant help but laugh that must have been a picture. Im going to use them but freaked out now hehe....

Honeybee not at all, I actually started SMEP a while back on first or second cycle and then gave it up and only started it on this thread again this month so its not really my first time and you are definitely not broken took me a year to conceive our first and nothing wrong with us chin up. Weekend sounds fun I love wine yummy!!

AreIn83 - Usually implantation happens between 6-12 days so could be that. Yeah I was on pc yesterday and stood up and got this really sharp pain in my pelvis but mine was only at 3dpo so couldnt mean anything for me and sick of my symptons meaning nothing lol.... hope its something good for you tho. Its so weird the dreams that we have. 

Welcome bw9522

Yes its so strange isnt it mamaxm we tell ourselves we wont test, are really positive then the closer to AF due the more negative we get take a test and then prove that we were right when it may just be too early such a rollercoaster. My sis only got a positive 6 days after AF due so you are not out. 

Hiya LuckyD, I hope this is your month and everyone elses cant wait till I get out of 2ww just wanna know now

Reedsgirl glad you have PMA and gearing up for OV, this plan is super great. Yeah everyone is talking about this porn. Me and Ness are only 2 days different so hoping we both get our BFP and everyone else!! Good Luck all

haha thats so funny and everyones opinion is obviously very different. Never thought there would be a porn section.

plz plz plz BFP for us all 

Shellie31 there shouldnt be loads as the softcups would have done their job at keeping the softcup in

Good Luck Flybee

Mamaxm I hope that was an early BFP keeping everything crossed for you how long til you test again?


----------



## winegums

sounds like a bfp mamaxm i'm sure the line will just keep getting stronger!! fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Ejay

mamaxm - got fingers and toes crossed for you x

Am finally on CD8 yey!!!!!!!! This is the start of SMEP for me and OH.

So far the saliva ovulation kit has been showing what it is supposed to show at the moment, just waiting to se if it picks up when I am due to ovulate.

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Nixilix

mamaxm - sounds promising, fx crossed for you!!!


----------



## Nessicle

OMG Mamaxm!!! Cant wait to know the outcome of your test today! :wohoo:

2dpo for me girls! 

Just a TMI question - went to the toilet this morning and noticed some quite stretchy CM, I wouldn't go as far to say it was EW like the others describe as in lumps that you can stretch but it was defo stretchy. I've finished ov'ing and I'm on CD17 now you reckon this has just appeared today as it's worked it's way down?

I didnt have hardly any CM yesterday and was sat around most of the day, whereas today I've been walking to work etc and obviously that gets things 'moving'


----------



## Nessicle

Rachel any symptoms??


----------



## Nixilix

symptoms... where do i start! 
ha, no not really, sore boobs which is normal. Had that stitch feeling but now just got mild cramps which feel like Im nervous?? Had dried blood in my nose for 2 days running!
Is that even related!??! 

Temp still up but usully stays up until a few days before af anyway? Other than that nope! Rubbish! How are you!


----------



## Nessicle

apparently your blood vessels become weaker cos of the added pressure when pregnant so in turn can cause nose bleeds, bleeding gums etc so could be Rachel!


----------



## mamaxm

two more hours and then i test again, thanks for all the good wishes :) i'm hoping it was a faint line and not a nasty evap! it was so light i really couldn't tell. busy watching fatal attractions on animal planet (since i can't sleep) what a fascinating show. so worried about getting a BFN but i guess if i do, it's still very early and i still have hope!


----------



## wantingagirl

Ness I got that too a couple of days after OV so not sure, maybe hormones changing slowly really not sure?

Nixilix I had bleeding gums last time


----------



## Nessicle

maaybe2010 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> oooh maybe it is! I have this pleasant feeling that there might be a fertilised egg travelling down to my uterus now! :cloud9:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Sorry that made me laugh!
> I do hope so though!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: its the hope I hang on to every ovulation ha ha!
> 
> P.S. I think I have heated things up in the Porn and Women thread whoops lol I didnt mean to just trying to make people see the flip side of the coin!Click to expand...
> 
> Only just seen this lol
> 
> Seems we've heated up some women in here just by mentioning it! :haha:Click to expand...


Lol I think it's a bit pathetic really being so concerned with other people and their OH's - let them get on with it and if they destroy their relationships over being controlling then it's their problem lol, who gives crap?!!


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> Ness I got that too a couple of days after OV so not sure, maybe hormones changing slowly really not sure?
> 
> Nixilix I had bleeding gums last time

really? Yeah possibly, was thinking that as it can take a day or so for CM to work it's way down especially if I've not been active it could just be from CD14 or 15...


----------



## Nixilix

ive never had a nose bleed in my lilfe, but this is technically not a nose bleed, like the aftermath ?


----------



## Nessicle

could be just a minor one that's clotted more or less as son as it's started


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah Ness I always get EWCM a couple of days after OV, it can be quite confusing and also I dread getting it before AF as if I get it a day or two before means my AF on its way. Thats a good sign that you have seen some EWCM tho Ness cos you said you dont get that but you must have it but just cant see it? :happydance: Its prob also what you said too tho as it needs to make its way out too sometimes. What was all that about in the porn section read some of it??


----------



## wantingagirl

I have a question Ladies. Myself and DH are going out tomorrow nite just for a couple of hours and if I was to implant would be two days time earliest which would make me 5dpo tomorrow. If I have a drink or two will this affect implantation. Me and hubby havent been out on our own together in about 2 years (no im not joking lol...) going out for food then maybe pub for a couple of games of pool. What do you all think? :shrug:


----------



## hopefully2

mamaxm said:


> two more hours and then i test again, thanks for all the good wishes :) i'm hoping it was a faint line and not a nasty evap! it was so light i really couldn't tell. busy watching fatal attractions on animal planet (since i can't sleep) what a fascinating show. so worried about getting a BFN but i guess if i do, it's still very early and i still have hope!

OMG think i might fly to where ever you are in the world to witness the next test!!! I'm nearly as excited as i was for my own. This thread is great for really getting into whats happening for everyone, think i'll still be popping in when i'm 9 months!
Right will be waiting here for result of next test....................:winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> Yeah Ness I always get EWCM a couple of days after OV, it can be quite confusing and also I dread getting it before AF as if I get it a day or two before means my AF on its way. Thats a good sign that you have seen some EWCM tho Ness cos you said you dont get that but you must have it but just cant see it? :happydance: Its prob also what you said too tho as it needs to make its way out too sometimes. What was all that about in the porn section read some of it??

:happydance: EWCM! it wasn't snot like that every seems to describe it as but more like stretchy lumps, it's not clear totally either but it's defo different to my other CM! Well FX it sounds like the EWCM was up there at the right time yay!

porn section :rofl: he he it was in the Lounge Area - my OH would be straight on here if he thought there was a porn section :haha: bless you! Oh goodness me - basically a lady was trying to put her point across about equal respect in relationships but used a bad example (i.e. porn). It was to do with some women dictating to their OH's what they can and can't do. I was simply trying to put the point across that we don't know what goes on behind closed doors, we don't know their OH's or their situations so perhaps there is a reason why they act like that or don't trust their OH's. 

I just don't know why people let other people's lives and relationships get to them so much - who cares lol?!


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> I have a question Ladies. Myself and DH are going out tomorrow nite just for a couple of hours and if I was to implant would be two days time earliest which would make me 5dpo tomorrow. If I have a drink or two will this affect implantation. Me and hubby havent been out on our own together in about 2 years (no im not joking lol...) going out for food then maybe pub for a couple of games of pool. What do you all think? :shrug:

think you'll be fine hun! Don't know where I read it or if it's even true but I heard a glass of red wine can actualy _help_ implantation! 

If you can't stomach red wine perhaps have a couple of halves of lager or white wine spritzers??


----------



## Helly

Sorry ladies, im dragging your percentage down, AF got me bang on time this morning.


----------



## hopefully2

Ah helly sorry to hear that, at least af didn't leave you guessing i suppose, still hard though.
will you give SMEP another go?


----------



## stardust22

Helly said:


> Sorry ladies, im dragging your percentage down, AF got me bang on time this morning.

Oh Helly, so sorry to hear about AF!!! It will be get many of of us on this thread!!

Good luck for next month though. You will get your BFP!!!
x


----------



## wantingagirl

Sounds like your body is regulating after the pill, thats a good sign that your CM is changing. 
Yeah totally agree Ness and like you said good to see the flip side but hey guess some people just dont wanna know that. I read a few posts and some of them were taken it quite personally. Yeah defo sometimes can be different what you think is happening and what actually is but thats up to them and no-one else. My OH so weird he doesnt like porn im like come on already every other men would be jumping at the chance hehe..... just doesnt float his boat at all.
haha it was me that read it and told you about glass of red wine helping implantation can it not be a bottle?? :rofl: I hate red wine gives me such a sore head as soon as I have even a little bit . Not keen on spritzers either but might just have the one wine and maybe a blue wicked or something cos thats not strong. 

ahh so sorry Helly I was actually just about to ask you how you were getting on. One month closer to your BFP tho :hugs:


----------



## gingerwhinger

Hi ladies :flower:

I've not been about much over the weekend so here is what I have been up to - I am a bit worried tbh :dohh:

So I normally get my positive opk on cd14 which was saturday, well I didn't! We bd anyway as we had had our day off on Friday lol. Then yesterday morning I did another opk, cd15, and it was very nearly positive and I am sure would have been positive if I had done one in the afternoon (I couldn't though as we had to go visiting oh's bro in hospital) so anyway we bd yesterday morning too as I counted yesterday as my positive opk day - confirmed this morning as my opk was totally negative.

Well here is my problem - attempted bd today but I went and orgasmed early which I try not to do because we seem to lose steem if I do that and oh will sometimes, all be it very rarely, not actually come in me - well that only went and bloody happened this morning!! Which I am assuming if yesterday was my positive opk day then today is the most important day to get my spermies!! Oh dear God it's never simple. What should I do? Will yesterdays spermies be ok? I have some cm, not heaps of it and it is creamy and not all that stretchy... will they be alive to meet my egg?? I have told oh I will be leaping on him tonight, atleast I will try... I think I have worn him out :dohh: I may even need to errrr give him a bit of a bj then make him hop on at the right moment - I think it might be the only chance I have else otherwise I feel like I have blown it this month - so to speak :winkwink:

Please someone reassure me - will I be ok not having any spermies today? It is looking like I might be going without :cry: I will make darn well sure I get some first thing tomorrow morning if I don't get my way tonight. I feel all crappy :cry: I can picture my lonely little egg floating about with no swimmers... Help!!


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> Sounds like your body is regulating after the pill, thats a good sign that your CM is changing.
> Yeah totally agree Ness and like you said good to see the flip side but hey guess some people just dont wanna know that. I read a few posts and some of them were taken it quite personally. Yeah defo sometimes can be different what you think is happening and what actually is but thats up to them and no-one else. My OH so weird he doesnt like porn im like come on already every other men would be jumping at the chance hehe..... just doesnt float his boat at all.
> haha it was me that read it and told you about glass of red wine helping implantation can it not be a bottle?? :rofl: I hate red wine gives me such a sore head as soon as I have even a little bit . Not keen on spritzers either but might just have the one wine and maybe a blue wicked or something cos thats not strong.
> 
> ahh so sorry Helly I was actually just about to ask you how you were getting on. One month closer to your BFP tho :hugs:

Yay my CM has been making itself much more noticeable this cycle so hopefully that's the reason why :happydance:

Yeah I've just been called 'shallow' on there now by one woman because I said that personally if it doesnt affect me then I'm not going to let someone else's relationship bother me! (I'm just like "err it's called minding your own business" lol although I didnt put that). I wont post again on there as once someone starts name calling you know it's gonna turn sour so will leave it there! 

Oh :rofl: I knew someone had told me that about wine :haha:!! Yeah the alcopops are mostly sugar anyway, just don't have more than two or so then sure you will be fine! :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

gingerwhinger said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> I've not been about much over the weekend so here is what I have been up to - I am a bit worried tbh :dohh:
> 
> So I normally get my positive opk on cd14 which was saturday, well I didn't! We bd anyway as we had had our day off on Friday lol. Then yesterday morning I did another opk, cd15, and it was very nearly positive and I am sure would have been positive if I had done one in the afternoon (I couldn't though as we had to go visiting oh's bro in hospital) so anyway we bd yesterday morning too as I counted yesterday as my positive opk day - confirmed this morning as my opk was totally negative.
> 
> Well here is my problem - attempted bd today but I went and orgasmed early which I try not to do because we seem to lose steem if I do that and oh will sometimes, all be it very rarely, not actually come in me - well that only went and bloody happened this morning!! Which I am assuming if yesterday was my positive opk day then today is the most important day to get my spermies!! Oh dear God it's never simple. What should I do? Will yesterdays spermies be ok? I have some cm, not heaps of it and it is creamy and not all that stretchy... will they be alive to meet my egg?? I have told oh I will be leaping on him tonight, atleast I will try... I think I have worn him out :dohh: I may even need to errrr give him a bit of a bj then make him hop on at the right moment - I think it might be the only chance I have else otherwise I feel like I have blown it this month - so to speak :winkwink:
> 
> Please someone reassure me - will I be ok not having any spermies today? It is looking like I might be going without :cry: I will make darn well sure I get some first thing tomorrow morning if I don't get my way tonight. I feel all crappy :cry: I can picture my lonely little egg floating about with no swimmers... Help!!


don't panic hun! It can take a day or even two for the sperm to reach the eggy! So the :sex: you had leading up to ov will be fine I'm sure! As your opk wasn't completely positive (I do mine 3 times a day round ov because the surge tends to happen late afternoon for me) you could have ov'd last night. If you can get a :sex: session in tonight then I would do that, if not then do it first thing in the morning to maximise chances but don't stress too much xx


----------



## Helly

Thanks Ladies, yeah I will get the sperm meets egg plan dead right this month. Im wondering if my OH would be willing to take the wellman conception pills, hmmm, will test the water.


----------



## Nessicle

Helly I hven't followed it to the letter this cycle either - I started CD9, then 11, 13, 14 and 15 - doubt OH will want to bd tonight as he's still feeling grotty from his binge drinking session on Saturday lol but will see how it goes. don't think it will matter much anyway if we do or not - popped the eggy on Saturday CD15 I'm pretty sure! 

if I don't get my bfp this cycle and I seriously doubt I will, then I'll be following SMEP exactly to the letter!


----------



## wantingagirl

Jee soo the woman doesnt even know you how can she call you names. I tell you what you are far from shallow! This place is suppose to be for making friends not bullying!!! grrrrr

Anyways thats my rant done shes lucky she didnt say that to me. Yeah I may put weight on from blue wkds but hey hopefuly going to put some weight on anyway :rofl:

Gingerwhinger - Hey good to hear from you. Dont worry you should just have some swimmers alive and kicking to greet the eggy and you can carry on bedding just for an extra measure but dont give him BJ beforehand as I have heard that saliva can kill some spermies


----------



## Nessicle

I know!! How rude lol!! Aww thank you hun! I didnt take it personally - she obviously doesn't know what the word "shallow" means anyway cos she used it in the wrong context lol. 

:rofl: about putting on weight, I know what you mean - everything I eat nowadays I'm like "oh it's for the baby anyway" and there isnt even a baby yet ha ha ha! My way of justifying my greediness!


----------



## wantingagirl

helly my DH used them and they work for us, cant harm in asking him. GL and keep us posted.

I missed cycle day 17 but bed day 18 and not sure exactly when I OV as didnt have CBFM sticks but sure I ov cycle day 15

haha that made me laugh. Ha always the better person for not retaliating!! We may as well practice eating what we want since going to happen for us soon!!! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

me too I ov'd on CD15 :wohoo:!! 

Exactly - I'll be the adult and walk away from it! I'm not looking for an argument so sod it lol! 

Loving the PMA too :flower:


----------



## wantingagirl

hehe.... PMA all the way.

Yes totally no point in arguing about it whats the point in posting if you want everyone to agree with you

Maybe our eggys have been fertilised! woop woop. Our babysitter has fallen through for tmorow night but I mite buy one of them bottles of red wine that hold one glass curious and will take me all nite to drink :drunk:


----------



## Nessicle

woo hoo!! Been having ovulation cramps, they don't hurt as such just annoying lol. Wish I could just be in the 1ww now to ss lol!! 

Oooh I love red wine yuurmmmy!! 

(what is your name by the way hun? of course if you don't want to tell us then totally understand!)


----------



## tryforbaby2

Good Morning All!

I don't want to drag the statistics down on this thread so can you please remove my name if it's posted? We were unable to BD CD8 since we were driving back home to visit and by the time we got in we were completely exhausted! We started CD10 yesterday (ignore my ticker). My cycles are normally 32 days long BUT I am unsure this cycle since last month my AF started 2 days early. I started spotting March 18th until last Friday morning (9 days!!!!). I am slacking so much this time around! I didn't even start opks yet!! I am buying them today!

Even though I will be doing the SMEP, I am starting it on CD10 instead of CD8 due to my own fault!!! I don't want to drag the statistics down!!! But I will be on here, if you don't mind!


----------



## gingerwhinger

Thanks you guys :flower: I'm going to try and hold onto some PMA. My oh is in the dining room (more of an office nowadays) working and I keep going by to the kitchen etc and I just want to leap on him!! I wish we were still in that honeymoon period of a relationship where it is totally normal to leap on your fella randomly and drag them upstairs... I have no chance what with him still having a broken leg and fractured shoulder :dohh: Maybe I need to forget about this ttc thing untill he is fit and able? It hurts him every time we bd poor chap I am maybe being a bit cruel?

I shant go down the bj route then. I'm not sure whether to go with the suductive teasing route and see if that works or just come out with 'honey we need to get busy right this second now or our xmas baby chances are somewhat slim'. Hmmm. I need to think!!

I can't get the image of my poor lonely floating eggy out of my head... I can nearly hear her shouting 'here spermy spermy spermies where are you... helloooo spermies come and get me yoohoo i am over here' while bobbing about mingling amongst yesterday dead sperm carcasses. Now theres an image for you! Yup I am going mental again :shrug:


----------



## inkdchick

hey girls this sounds like something that is worth trying. Havent been able to this month because of the m/c on the 14th but am really looking forward to trying this on my next cycle. Good luck to all those waiting to find out.
Nessicle - Hi how are you and i hope that this is your month - bless you both :hug:


----------



## Nessicle

gingerwhinger said:


> Thanks you guys :flower: I'm going to try and hold onto some PMA. My oh is in the dining room (more of an office nowadays) working and I keep going by to the kitchen etc and I just want to leap on him!! I wish we were still in that honeymoon period of a relationship where it is totally normal to leap on your fella randomly and drag them upstairs... I have no chance what with him still having a broken leg and fractured shoulder :dohh: Maybe I need to forget about this ttc thing untill he is fit and able? It hurts him every time we bd poor chap I am maybe being a bit cruel?
> 
> I shant go down the bj route then. I'm not sure whether to go with the suductive teasing route and see if that works or just come out with 'honey we need to get busy right this second now or our xmas baby chances are somewhat slim'. Hmmm. I need to think!!
> 
> I can't get the image of my poor lonely floating eggy out of my head... I can nearly hear her shouting *'here spermy spermy spermies where are you... helloooo spermies come and get me yoohoo i am over here' while bobbing about mingling amongst yesterday dead sperm carcasses*. Now theres an image for you! Yup I am going mental again :shrug:

:rofl: that is so funny lol I think you're worrying too much chick :flower:

you can pounce on your OH! He'd probably love it! 

I always give OH a bj before sex as it's the only way to get him going, but before he enters me we use conceive+ anyway and I make sure his bits are dry before popping the conceive+ on :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

inkdchick said:


> hey girls this sounds like something that is worth trying. Havent been able to this month because of the m/c on the 14th but am really looking forward to trying this on my next cycle. Good luck to all those waiting to find out.
> Nessicle - Hi how are you and i hope that this is your month - bless you both :hug:

thank you honey I hope this is your month too :hugs: xx


----------



## inkdchick

not sure if it will be but im sure that it will be yours - what a lovely easter gift for you both , i wish you all the best xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Ness - Yeah Im not as keen as red wine than white but hey if I have red I wont drink loads and loads hehe... thats my plan of action for tomorrow nite will be 5dpo. Woo hoo for our 1ww! 
No not at all its Shona. Its really weird feel like I know you really well like a friend I would meet up with if that makes sense??!!

Tryforbaby2 - Hey.... it doesnt make much diff if its cycle day 8 or 10 I dont think as you are only heading to becoming fertile then depending on when you OV. Not sure why SMEP says cycle day 8? Maybe just to keep spermies fresh?

Aw your poor hubby, no you are not being mean you both want this and im sure your DH wouldnt do it if he really couldnt. hehe... yes that is my predicament daily. I said to DH shall I just not tell you when im ovulating and just make the first move and he said well I would still know you are Ovulating, the cheek! as if he always makes the first move haha

sorry Gingerwhinger I shouldnt laugh just have that vision in my head, your eggy has a face and everything in my image!!! lol....

Hiya Inkdchick - So sorry for your previous loss and GL for the upcoming month

Oh yeah Ness I never thought of that actually wiping it off, shant tell my OH though as he would expect it all the time could just imagine his delight :rofl:


----------



## gingerwhinger

I'm trying not to think about it too much - honest!! I was thinking of sending oh an email though, sent from me sat here on the sofa with the laptop to him sat in the dining room on the work computer... something like

Dear Sir

I am writing to request an appointment with your testicles. The time and length of said appointment is entirely up to your good self I only require that it be *TODAY*.

Fond Regards,

Your Bird.

Wonder if that will do the trick??


----------



## wantingagirl

HAHAHAHA that would be really funny :rofl:


----------



## louloubabs

gingerwhinger said:


> I'm trying not to think about it too much - honest!! I was thinking of sending oh an email though, sent from me sat here on the sofa with the laptop to him sat in the dining room on the work computer... something like
> 
> Dear Sir
> 
> I am writing to request an appointment with your testicles. The time and length of said appointment is entirely up to your good self I only require that it be *TODAY*.
> 
> Fond Regards,
> 
> Your Bird.
> 
> Wonder if that will do the trick??

Haha, thats brilliant. Do it!! Lol.

Good Luck ;-)

I'm only on CD3 but want CD8 to hurry up and get here so I can feel like I'm doing like something. Lol.

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> Ness - Yeah Im not as keen as red wine than white but hey if I have red I wont drink loads and loads hehe... thats my plan of action for tomorrow nite will be 5dpo. Woo hoo for our 1ww!
> No not at all its Shona. Its really weird feel like I know you really well like a friend I would meet up with if that makes sense??!!
> 
> Oh yeah Ness I never thought of that actually wiping it off, shant tell my OH though as he would expect it all the time could just imagine his delight :rofl:


Hi Shona :wave: 

Lol I totally know what you mean! It's amazing the friendships you can make on sites like these - I think it's because we're all going through the same thing and obviously we're literally within days of each other in our cycles, it makes all the difference on this ttc journey! 

:rofl: at not wiping saliva off hahahahaha my OH expects it every time we :sex: lol but I'm happy to oblige as long as I'm getting some sperm outta him :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

gingerwhinger said:


> I'm trying not to think about it too much - honest!! I was thinking of sending oh an email though, sent from me sat here on the sofa with the laptop to him sat in the dining room on the work computer... something like
> 
> Dear Sir
> 
> I am writing to request an appointment with your testicles. The time and length of said appointment is entirely up to your good self I only require that it be *TODAY*.
> 
> Fond Regards,
> 
> Your Bird.
> 
> Wonder if that will do the trick??

:rofl: that is soooo funny!! I think you should send it ha ha!


----------



## gingerwhinger

Email sent!!


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: 
you're offline now so will take that as a good sign :winkwink:


----------



## c-demers

Didn't realize there was even a thread for this, I tried it this month and :bfp: on the 24th :)


----------



## Precious318

c-demers said:


> Didn't realize there was even a thread for this, I tried it this month and :bfp: on the 24th :)

Hi c-demers :flower: I just wanted to say congratulations on getting your :bfp:!!! I know how much you wanted it before he left to Iraq. I know how hard it is when your loved one is gone. I hated the time when my dh was there. Take care & I wish you all the best with your pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## AreIn83

mamaxm said:


> arein, haven't seen you on in a while! where's my future bump buddy?! just looked at your chart, cramps and bloating yesterday :thumbup: do you know when your EDD is? mine is december 11, so it would be 12-11-10! i love it!

I had a super busy weekend! Mine would be 12-12-10. I'm not feeling too great about this cycle actually. It just doesn't feel right.


----------



## Precious318

mamaxm - I truly hope that that faint line you got turns into a very dark line and you get your :bfp:!!

Helly - I'm sorry that you got your AF :hugs:

tryforbaby2 - Don't worry so much that you didn't get to start at cd8. My DH is off to LAs Vegas for a bachelor party so I wont be starting till cd 12. My cycles are 36 days long so it would still be ok. I think you still have a great chance with SMEP :thumbup:

gingerwhinger - I wonder what your OH said when he got that e-mail...too funny!!

Good luck to all of us ladies!!!


----------



## gingerwhinger

My email did not get me any further so far :shrug: I had to go do the school run then we had to go to the hospital for physio which has left him in pain :cry: so I really doubt I'll get lucky today and I really feel that today is essential for me. I am having some good cm and the odd cramp so I reckon my eggy is indeed floating about feeling all lonely!!

I have spoke to oh about it, kinda had to coz I have gone a bit silly over it, but he assures me he has brilliant sperm so yesterdays will be sat there ready!! I am soooo gonna make him suffer for this. Once I get my spermies tomorrow I am then going on strike! I shall tease him then leap out of bed and laugh at him and go nur nurny nur nur!! Or atleast I shall try :winkwink:

Unless I do convince him tonight I will have not followed this plan at it's most important stage so I'll be happy for you to take me off the dates if I do get a bfn which is likely, I don't want to ruin the stats if I haven't followed it properly iykwim.


----------



## AreIn83

Morgan! You got a BFP, I must have missed that post! When are you testing again?!


----------



## honeybee28

mamaxm - omg where are you, you need to test again now!!! fx for you, really hope you get a bfp.

helly - awww im sorry the evil witch got you too. im gonna do smep again this month, to the letter, and i think i might use preseed before. ive used conceive plus since day one but it obviously hasnt helped me!!
also, ov weekend, i normally dont drink a drop. but i think i might have a couple of glasses of wine this month. ive heard so many stories about people that try for ages then get their bfps when they've had a few drinks lol!!!

tryfor you - how ya doing? im sure you'll be fine starting on cd10 coz you're cycles are a bit longer. like they say to start testing with opks from cd10 but i've never ov'd before cd17 in my life so i'll probably start with them on cd14 or 15.

Hi everyone else!!!
hope everyone is having a good day. im going to eat chocolate pudding and watch Glee later. I love Glee!!


xx


----------



## winegums

c-demers congrats!!!!!!!!! :) 
mamaxm hows it going with that line :p
xx


----------



## mamaxm

:haha: you guys are a trip today!
helly, big hugs about AF, that's alright you'll get it next time :hugs:
well tested again about 30 minutes ago, thought i saw a faint line but at this point i could just be seeing lines. temperature dropped :cry: but not putting too much into it since the fan was on me last night (due to these horrendous hot flashes) and i didn't sleep welll..
oh as AF is nearing, i'm getting less positive. and quickly. 
but not sad? i just kinda know this wont be my cycle.


----------



## Ejay

keeping fingers crossed for you Mamaxm

just realised I forgot to put down my testing date, it's 21st of April, along with Flybee.

Thanks


----------



## mamaxm

thanks :) your date is up!
thought this was interesting https://www.peeonastick.com/hpt/smartstrip.html
the results are so light! i would have tossed them as bfn if they were mine, at least for 11 and 12 dpo, can't even see them unless you screen tilt.. maybe i do have a chance. haha. darn internet cheapies.


----------



## Nessicle

I'm feeling out too mamaxm and I'm only 2dpo :cry: just dont think it's my month!


----------



## hopefully2

Even after i got a clear pregnant on the digital the internet cheapies were still as light as those 12dpo ones! I couldn't believe it. But a line is a line however faint so you are totally still in the game.


----------



## mamaxm

:) thanks i'm scrutinizing my test from this morning right now.. wish i had an frer. i swear i think i can see the faintest of faint but the mind plays funny tricks. 
ness! you're only 2dpo and you did your bd'ing, you're not out :)


----------



## hopefully2

can you post a pic?


----------



## mamaxm

i wish, hubby sat on our camera and broke the screen, i tried taking pictures and it's useless. it's very faint, but not very wide. i've officially come to peace with the fact that there is nothing i can do now but wait and i am going to relax and try to ignore the darn ICs, try to hold out till tomorrow to try again! i'm going to make it my mission!
got some cramping today, oh is it driving me crazy


----------



## wantingagirl

Loulou yeah it seems to drag so long but then the fertile week flys be as we are doing something, Good Luck for this month. Im so scared as in 2ww as they is nothing I can do about it now

hehe... Ness yes makes all the difference that we know how it feels and only two days difference in cycle so is cool what is happening to each other and would be great if we both got our BFP. Very true its only fair you should return the favour lol.... I just tended to avoid it when fertile and not any other time but maybe im being mean hehe..... :hugs: :hi:

cool c-demers congrats, was this your first time on the plan? How long were you trying for?

Well AreIn83 I hope you are wrong and that you get your BFP! FX

Gingerwhinger its funny how the mens answer to it is that they have supersperm my hubby has used that line before

Honeybee sounds like a fab night in. Yeah I didnt get drunk on purpose but had a rare night out and me and DH got quite drunk and conceived think its all to do with relaxing. I have a couple of glasses of wine on the weekend so I say go for it. I dont even like red wine but been told if you have a glass of red wine between now and 8dpo it can help with implantation. Hey I will try anything haha

Mamaxm keep PMA dont give up on it we r routing for you!!
ughh wheres the line??? lol.....

Ness plz dont give up remember the telling off you gave me for being negative lol.... your not out either I was 100% sure I was not pregnant the month I conceived!!


----------



## mamaxm

wanting a girl- it's good to hear you were 100% sure you weren't, i think i'm sure i'm not too, i get excited about symptoms and such but then when i sit down and think about, i'm like, it's just not possible, it's fun to think i am but i know i'm not.


----------



## Nessicle

he he thanks Shona for putting me in my place about being negative :haha: I know I'm being silly!! I am only 2dpo!!


----------



## mamaxm

well ladies about to leave for a surprise trip to the beach with OH! i'll be back tomorrow, hope i get my bfp in beautiful panama city!


----------



## Nessicle

oooh have a lovely time and good luck!!


----------



## AreIn83

Have fun! I'm jealous. I need a vay cay. Don't take any tests with you! Let that egg cook a little longer and test when you come home.


----------



## honeybee28

oooh i wish i was going to the beach, its all rainy and grim here

i was thinking about getting pre seed for this month, but, i was wondering if it does anything other than be a sperm friendly lube? i normally have plenty of cm, is there any point in getting it?


----------



## soph77

Ginger, your email was so funny! I just sent an email to my husband, inspired by you :)

I'm totally depressed. Last night DH was still too sick to BD. We have only BD once this cycle! That is like an OLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD married couple. Depressing on so many levels, not just baby making.

So I got my smiley face this morning, DH is still passed out from the night time cold and flu tablets and I am getting ready for work :( He is taking the day off so I hope he spends all his energy getting better so we can at least have a small chance this cycle. 

Hope he reads my email today and realises that he has been a selfish sick twat. He should just suck up his stuffy nose and put in an effort!


----------



## wantingagirl

haha well you did it to me too. :haha: Only jesting just trying to keep your spirits up. I get like that at times throughout the 2ww. 

Mamaxm you never know my situtation proves that when we least expect it can be just round the corner. I never thought I could every get pregnant and it happened for me so can happen for you too. Im keeping PMA going for you and sure I will lose it near the end always happens. FX for you and everyone else so much 
Oooh nice good luck to you and hope the line gets thicker tomorrow!


----------



## Nessicle

he he Shona you gave me the good slap round the face with a wet fish that I needed :haha: 

Well far too early for ss'ing but hey why not?! 

low backache
cramping (ov)
headache
sore nipples (ov)
heavy boobies that hurt when I feel them!


----------



## honeybee28

soph - awww sorry to hear about your dh. hope he pulls it together soon!! 
Try not to worry about it too much hun, you hear loads of stories of couples that just bd once in a month but its exactly on the right time and they get preggars!!


----------



## soph77

honeybee28 said:


> soph - awww sorry to hear about your dh. hope he pulls it together soon!!
> Try not to worry about it too much hun, you hear loads of stories of couples that just bd once in a month but its exactly on the right time and they get preggars!!

Thank you. I know that we still have a chance, but I feel like since we started trying we actually haven't managed to bd AT ALL when it counts, I was hoping that this cycle (4) we would really be able to make a real try, and he was on board too, but just went and got sick on me!


----------



## minidyson

honeybee28 said:


> oooh i wish i was going to the beach, its all rainy and grim here

I'm in East Sussex too - proper miserable weather. 


Right - CD 16 and no positive OPK :(

Off to give the DH the good news that it's an 'even' day. (He likes this plan)


----------



## AreIn83

I was reading about you girls dreaming about babies. I've had dreams now that I had triplets and that I had a BFP but there were 3 lines instead of 2...what's with all of this 3 business? It's kind of scaring me. I don't even want twins necessarily.


----------



## AreIn83

minidyson said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> oooh i wish i was going to the beach, its all rainy and grim here
> 
> I'm in East Sussex too - proper miserable weather.
> 
> 
> Right - CD 16 and no positive OPK :(
> 
> Off to give the DH the good news that it's an 'even' day. (He likes this plan)Click to expand...

That's another reason why I love this plan! I say to DH "It's day 14" and he knows exactly what I mean.


----------



## honeybee28

oooh are you whereabouts? im in not so sunny eastbourne. it is proper miserable huh, depressing.

i normally get my pos opk by cd 16 but last month i didnt get it til cd21!! fx you get yours soon. im only cd 6 so got a while to go.

ahhh soph, is he showing signs of getting better? hopefully his day off will help


----------



## spencerbear

minidyson said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> oooh i wish i was going to the beach, its all rainy and grim here
> 
> I'm in East Sussex too - proper miserable weather.
> 
> 
> Right - CD 16 and no positive OPK :(
> 
> Off to give the DH the good news that it's an 'even' day. (He likes this plan)Click to expand...

Same here......right by the sea, would be nice if weather cheered up lol


----------



## minidyson

Honeybee28 & spencerbear i'm in Battle so we're all v close! DH gets more in the mood when the sun is shining.

Come on Summer!!!!!


----------



## AreIn83

I just bought a ton of IC's for $3 but then realized they're coming from China so I probably won't see them before testing time.


----------



## LuckyD

Hi Ladies :hi:

Well, CD12 for me today...and my OH has gone out of town for work.

I saw someone post on here that BDing should be around the same time each day - do you think that this makes a big difference? Because normally we BD late afternoon/early evening, but because he will be away tonight we BD this morning (6.30am - and I am NOT a morning person!). That should be ok, shouldn't it?

Have a great time away Mamaxm - fingers crossed for you!

Ness - sorry to go on about it, but I also read the women and porn thread and thought you spoke a lot of sense!

Hope you are all doing well! Sorry to those that AF has got xx

:dust:


----------



## mamaxm

going to read through this in a few hours but just thought i'd let y'all know i got another faint line this evening after holding my pee for like, 5 hours.. very faint but darker than the first. i swear i better not be getting evaps! guess we'll see tomorrow morning.. also, everything is extremely wet down there.. almost like i wet myself. awful. ended up coming home early, i was uncomfortable and besides that OH was being an idiot. throwing up in my mouth, gassy, too much CM, boobs hurt, and all totally worth it if i get my bfp <3


----------



## minidyson

Oooh mamaxm, goof luck for you...keep us posted!

I'm now CD17 with no positive opk and no temp shift. I only have a 28/29 day cycle and usually ov on 17 so I am now worried that I'm not going to ovulate this month! Grrrr and after following this lovely plan too! V frustrating....


----------



## takingforever

Oh mamaxm congrats keep us updated !!! :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Sophia yes its difficult. So sorry to hear that and hopefully you managed to fit bedding in?

haha well what are friends for :friends:
Im sure you will be returning the favour pretty soon, lol.... I dont know why im so positive this month maybe just more relaxed then I will be knocked back down to earth lol....
Ok I have

backache
cramping 
achy legs
headaches
sore in armpit
nipples felt kind of like nipping yesterday
heartburn
ewcm mucus yesterday gone back to normal today so maybe just past OV signs

Get this every month as we both now 

Minidyson was hailstoning and snowing here yesterday doesnt it suck the cold weather? 

AreIn83 no pregnancy dreams for me so far, cant really even remember my dreams which is unusual. One would be enough for me too lol.... oh dear that sucks think there is an offer in superdrug 2 for 4.50 or something they are the early ones but there is only 2

LuckyD I think you will be ok I have done that before

aww mamaxm poor you well I hope all these symptons mean something and if they are still really faint maybe get the digi one I tested with that the last time the day my period was due

Minidyson I have done that before maybe you will just ovulate a day later or maybe you missed the surge as long as you are following the plan you should be fine. Do you get OV signs?

:hugs: & :dust: to all


----------



## mamaxm

arein, if those were my dreams i would have already bought three yellow onsies! sounds like triplets to me.. :haha:
oh goodness. i am sick. ordered ribs tonight and couldn't eat them, OH bought me a milky way and i got sick, can't drink soda, all i want is some bottled water and all we have is flavored water and i can't bring myself to drink it. maybe my tastebuds are changing. or maybe i have a little bun cooking in my oven. i think it's the tastebuds. :haha:


----------



## hopefully2

Arein i'd be getting worried about all those 3's!!!! i think triplets are on their waay ha ha!

Mamaxm you must be a very balanced person because if i got all those faint lines i'd have been booking the child in for college already!!


----------



## Nessicle

LuckyD said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Well, CD12 for me today...and my OH has gone out of town for work.
> 
> I saw someone post on here that BDing should be around the same time each day - do you think that this makes a big difference? Because normally we BD late afternoon/early evening, but because he will be away tonight we BD this morning (6.30am - and I am NOT a morning person!). That should be ok, shouldn't it?
> 
> Have a great time away Mamaxm - fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Ness - sorry to go on about it, but I also read the women and porn thread and thought you spoke a lot of sense!
> 
> Hope you are all doing well! Sorry to those that AF has got xx
> 
> :dust:


aww thank you hun! I just thought the lady was very opinionated and should see things from another point of view - we should know all sides of the story when forming opinions right?! :hugs: 

I don't think it will matter too much hun, me and OH mainly do it at night cos we don't have time in a morning and then we had to bd on Saturday afternoon cos he was going to the pub (might I add he came back in a horrendous state lol - glad I got the swimmers out beforehand!!) 

AFM, 3dpo, and feel completely normal. Just sore nipples which I always get after of, haven't noticed any more cramping so I know it was ov cramping....

oh well only 10 days til AF is due then I will know.....:wacko:


----------



## Nessicle

mamaxm said:


> arein, if those were my dreams i would have already bought three yellow onsies! sounds like triplets to me.. :haha:
> oh goodness. i am sick. ordered ribs tonight and couldn't eat them, OH bought me a milky way and i got sick, can't drink soda, all i want is some bottled water and all we have is flavored water and i can't bring myself to drink it. maybe my tastebuds are changing. or maybe i have a little bun cooking in my oven. i think it's the tastebuds. :haha:

OMG you are sooo pregnant :happydance: 


xx


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> Sophia yes its difficult. So sorry to hear that and hopefully you managed to fit bedding in?
> 
> haha well what are friends for :friends:
> Im sure you will be returning the favour pretty soon, lol.... I dont know why im so positive this month maybe just more relaxed then I will be knocked back down to earth lol....
> Ok I have
> 
> backache
> cramping
> achy legs
> headaches
> sore in armpit
> nipples felt kind of like nipping yesterday
> heartburn
> ewcm mucus yesterday gone back to normal today so maybe just past OV signs
> 
> Get this every month as we both now
> 
> Minidyson was hailstoning and snowing here yesterday doesnt it suck the cold weather?
> 
> AreIn83 no pregnancy dreams for me so far, cant really even remember my dreams which is unusual. One would be enough for me too lol.... oh dear that sucks think there is an offer in superdrug 2 for 4.50 or something they are the early ones but there is only 2
> 
> LuckyD I think you will be ok I have done that before
> 
> aww mamaxm poor you well I hope all these symptons mean something and if they are still really faint maybe get the digi one I tested with that the last time the day my period was due
> 
> Minidyson I have done that before maybe you will just ovulate a day later or maybe you missed the surge as long as you are following the plan you should be fine. Do you get OV signs?
> 
> :hugs: & :dust: to all

heartburn is an excellent sign hun!! xx


----------



## soph77

honeybee28 said:


> ahhh soph, is he showing signs of getting better? hopefully his day off will help

Just got home from a nearly 12 hour day (exhausted!) and he is feeling much better. Just got another smiley face so am TOTALLY ready. He won't let me down this time! Hope I catch the egg!!


----------



## soph77

mamaxm said:


> arein, if those were my dreams i would have already bought three yellow onsies! sounds like triplets to me.. :haha:
> oh goodness. i am sick. ordered ribs tonight and couldn't eat them, OH bought me a milky way and i got sick, can't drink soda, all i want is some bottled water and all we have is flavored water and i can't bring myself to drink it. maybe my tastebuds are changing. or maybe i have a little bun cooking in my oven. i think it's the tastebuds. :haha:

Sure sounds like you are pg to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Can't wait to hear about tomorrows test, hope you line gets nice nd dark


----------



## Nessicle

How exciting Soph!! Get to it :sex:


----------



## louloubabs

soph77 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> ahhh soph, is he showing signs of getting better? hopefully his day off will help
> 
> Just got home from a nearly 12 hour day (exhausted!) and he is feeling much better. Just got another smiley face so am TOTALLY ready. He won't let me down this time! Hope I catch the egg!!Click to expand...

Whoop! Good luck hun and :dust:

CD4 for me.....4 days til we start the plan :-D 

XxX:kiss:


----------



## soph77

I've been taking epo and eating a grapefruit everyday and I still have NO cm! Been charting the tiniest little remnants I find but even when checking internally there is next to NOTHING! Since I got +opk today, I am assuming that I will O tomorrow - hopefully some EW will come then. Anyone have no cm and then get some on o day?


----------



## Nessicle

I don't get much EWCM hun, just watery really! I've only noticed yesterday that I had some lumpy egg white type blobs but not much x


----------



## soph77

Nessicle said:


> I don't get much EWCM hun, just watery really! I've only noticed yesterday that I had some lumpy egg white type blobs but not much x

I get some ew looking globby bits but they are not very stretchy :(


----------



## Nessicle

mine aren't either honey don't worry :flower:


----------



## winegums

mmm ok well I was going to try this next month but I don't think I can wait :D reading the site it says from cd8 and i'm on cd6 today i think i may just do it :D:D will speak to OH tonight and if he agrees we can start a month early then you can put me down for testing 23rd april :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D


----------



## louloubabs

winegums said:


> mmm ok well I was going to try this next month but I don't think I can wait :D reading the site it says from cd8 and i'm on cd6 today i think i may just do it :D:D will speak to OH tonight and if he agrees we can start a month early then you can put me down for testing 23rd april :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D

Yay for starting a month earlier :D I'm on CD4 but usually have slighter longer cycles (like, 31 days) but we're only a couple of days apart :flower:

Good luck :dust:

XxX:kiss:


----------



## winegums

thank you loulou it's so hard waiting to ttc and then when you start its so hard waiting again lol!! ahhh just praying OH agrees now.. when are you testing loulou? xxx


----------



## AreIn83

Well I've used both my HPTs I had left. BFNs, not surprised in the least.


----------



## Nessicle

you're only 9dpo hun stay positive xx


----------



## AreIn83

Nessicle said:


> you're only 9dpo hun stay positive xx

I know and I wasn't even going to use one today but the little thing on FF said that 13.9% of BFPs are reported at 9 days and it got me excited. Thanks though Ness, I know, I'm trying to not let it bother me.


----------



## Nessicle

aww bless you :hugs: some ladies I've made friends with have got their bfp but they got bfn's on 11dpo then a bfp on 12dpo so there's always hope :hugs: 

I would try to wait a few more days and then you may be pleasantly surprised :) 

xx


----------



## gingerwhinger

Well my poor oh was in too much pain last night and he wanted to try this morning but kept grimacing and it kinda puts you off tbh so I told him not to worry even though I am a bit gutted. I don't want my boy being in pain while we conceive our baby! So I expect my chances are slim this month but you never know - maybe some spermies from cd 15 got the job done!! Fingers crossed for us all - that's me officially stuck in a slightly hopeless 2ww.


----------



## selina22

Hi all god just took a look and theres so much to catch up on lol i am cd5 today but had a really short light period was wondering if this was a normal one its my first in 2 yrs after coming off the pill cd1 light cd2 medium cd3 light cd4 stopped i hope this was ok as not sure if it wasnt if i will ovulate i will start opk's from cd8 to try not to miss the surge lol xx


----------



## ginma

Hello everyone, I'm thinking of trying this plan this cycle but when i showed hubby the plan and he saw that we had to :sex: every other day he almost fell on the floor lol, poor guy works long shifts and is pretty tired at the end of the day. Just a question, did those of you who tried find it hard?


----------



## winegums

ginma me and oh usually bd 2 or 3 times a week i'm hoping every other day wont be too much more though thinking about it for some reason the last couple of weeks we have been BDing no less than 3 times a week which is nearly every other day but we may do it say 3 nights in a row then not do anything for a couple of days so it might be a bit weird all scheduled :p lol


----------



## Moorebetter

Okay question. Do you count the day af started? 

AF: 3/27 help! lol


----------



## louloubabs

winegums said:


> thank you loulou it's so hard waiting to ttc and then when you start its so hard waiting again lol!! ahhh just praying OH agrees now.. when are you testing loulou? xxx

I'm testing around the 29th but if my cycle gets shorter again this month I'll be testing earlier 

Let us know what your OH says :-D :dust:

XxX:kiss:


----------



## louloubabs

Moorebetter said:


> Okay question. Do you count the day af started?
> 
> AF: 3/27 help! lol

Hi hun,

The day AF shows is classed as CD1 (Cycle Day 1).

Hope this helps :D

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Moorebetter

Okay found the anser to my question. lOL 

looks like I should test around APRIL 25!!!! PLEASE ADD ME. 

im excited about this ive created a chart! put my dates and when to take robtessin and such! 

Im wishing every lady good luck! charge spermies charge!


----------



## Moorebetter

thanks lou lou

wishing you luck!


----------



## Nessicle

ginma said:


> Hello everyone, I'm thinking of trying this plan this cycle but when i showed hubby the plan and he saw that we had to :sex: every other day he almost fell on the floor lol, poor guy works long shifts and is pretty tired at the end of the day. Just a question, did those of you who tried find it hard?

"hard" being the operative word :rofl: 

he he just kidding lol, actually I found it really relaxed, less pressure than going for gold all week around ov that me and OH usually do. 

I did have to 'persuade' OH occasionally but I just said that I wasn't particularly in the mood either but that if we want to conceive we have to make the effort


----------



## xMissxZoiex

On what cycle day should you start getting faints on the OPKs? im on CD13 and getting absolutely nothing so far .. should i be getting faints now? i have a 28day cycle so should be O'ving soon ... Help ..


----------



## Nessicle

I start getting faint opk's around CD12 then had my mega positive opk on CD14, I have a 27 day cycle so should be any day for you now! 

I also test 3 times a day to make sure I catch it!


----------



## Cupcake1979

Nessicle said:


> I start getting faint opk's around CD12 then had my mega positive opk on CD14, I have a 27 day cycle so should be any day for you now!
> 
> I also test 3 times a day to make sure I catch it!

Nessicle - do you know how long your surge lasts? Do you carry on testing once you get the +opk? I only test once a day using the CBFM - got my Peak reading on Friday morning from negative the morning before... checked again on friday at 12pm and the smiley was still there on the opk, then again at 8pm and it had gone... is it usual to last less than a day?


----------



## Nessicle

I usually stop testing once I have a definite +opk, as it means the surge is there, usually bd 3 times around that anyway (SMEP says 3 consecutive days from +opk but cos of timing I had to do CD13 then two consecutive days instead) so I'm afraid I dont know how long my surge lasts

I think the surge can last or stay in your system for up to 2 days so you could continue getting +opk's for a day or two before they start to fade, eggy has usually popped by 2nd day after +opk anyhow


----------



## stardust22

I was going to ask you all the same thing. Its my second day of getting lines on my opk but they are so close to a positive I get confused, my dh even stared at them was like "woah they are so close" lol. I normally have a 32 day cycle and ov on about 17/18. I cant afford to use expensive tests all the time but oh I hate lines!!! your mind starts playing tricks on you!


----------



## Cupcake1979

Nessicle said:


> I usually stop testing once I have a definite +opk, as it means the surge is there, usually bd 3 times around that anyway (SMEP says 3 consecutive days from +opk but cos of timing I had to do CD13 then two consecutive days instead) so I'm afraid I dont know how long my surge lasts
> 
> I think the surge can last or stay in your system for up to 2 days so you could continue getting +opk's for a day or two before they start to fade, eggy has usually popped by 2nd day after +opk anyhow

Yeah have been doing SMEP this month altho missed a day when I was at a function overnight in London on Thursday - the day before the peak showed up... so I'm just wondering if i've messed up my chances... BD 8,10, 13 +opk, 14,15 and tonight which is day 17.

What do ya reckon?


----------



## AreIn83

xMissxZoiex said:


> On what cycle day should you start getting faints on the OPKs? im on CD13 and getting absolutely nothing so far .. should i be getting faints now? i have a 28day cycle so should be O'ving soon ... Help ..

I get absolutely nothing, no faints etc and then I'll get a pos or nearly pos all at once, lasts about 24 hours then gone again.


----------



## AreIn83

stardust22 said:


> I was going to ask you all the same thing. Its my second day of getting lines on my opk but they are so close to a positive I get confused, my dh even stared at them was like "woah they are so close" lol. I normally have a 32 day cycle and ov on about 17/18. I cant afford to use expensive tests all the time but oh I hate lines!!! your mind starts playing tricks on you!

The first time you get a line so close to pos whether it may be pos or almost there, you should use that one. The second day doesn't matter too much. Just test up until you get that squint-real-hard at it to determine if it's as dark. Even if your surge lasts for longer than 24 hours, if you follow this plan you're covered.


----------



## Nessicle

Cupcake1979 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I usually stop testing once I have a definite +opk, as it means the surge is there, usually bd 3 times around that anyway (SMEP says 3 consecutive days from +opk but cos of timing I had to do CD13 then two consecutive days instead) so I'm afraid I dont know how long my surge lasts
> 
> I think the surge can last or stay in your system for up to 2 days so you could continue getting +opk's for a day or two before they start to fade, eggy has usually popped by 2nd day after +opk anyhow
> 
> Yeah have been doing SMEP this month altho missed a day when I was at a function overnight in London on Thursday - the day before the peak showed up... so I'm just wondering if i've messed up my chances... BD 8,10, 13 +opk, 14,15 and tonight which is day 17.
> 
> What do ya reckon?Click to expand...

sounds near perfect hun! you're in a for a good shot this cycle by the sounds of above :flower:


----------



## Precious318

ginma said:


> Hello everyone, I'm thinking of trying this plan this cycle but when i showed hubby the plan and he saw that we had to :sex: every other day he almost fell on the floor lol, poor guy works long shifts and is pretty tired at the end of the day. Just a question, did those of you who tried find it hard?

Hi ginma! Actually I think it takes a lot of the stress off. When I told DH about the plan (we're officially starting tomorrow) he was excited! He told me that since he knows the plan it will take pressure off me to be the one to initiate :sex: all the time.


----------



## ttcstill

Ladies..... I got my + OPK on Thursday of last week.... however I have irratic temps.... so no crosshairs using advanced does this mean I did not ovulate? Or is something going on with my enviroment that is messing with my temps?


----------



## maaybe2010

Ladies we broke our SMEP plan already :dohh:
We DTD a little eariler and ended up getting carried away . . . 

and while I'm confessing, on Sunday we also DTD although he managed to 'control' himself that time lol

I'm worried now as to what our next stage is :wacko:
Do we go ahead and :sex: tomorrow like planned or skip tomorrow and go for it Thurs? 

Also I just did my frist ever OPK!!!
Something is showing :thumbup:
Although it is pretty faint but non the less definately there :)

:happydance:

xx


----------



## californiamom

mamaxm said:


> going to read through this in a few hours but just thought i'd let y'all know i got another faint line this evening after holding my pee for like, 5 hours.. very faint but darker than the first. i swear i better not be getting evaps! guess we'll see tomorrow morning.. also, everything is extremely wet down there.. almost like i wet myself. awful. ended up coming home early, i was uncomfortable and besides that OH was being an idiot. throwing up in my mouth, gassy, too much CM, boobs hurt, and all totally worth it if i get my bfp <3

Mamaxm, you are sooo pregnant! Super excited for you!!!!! If you want further validation, you should buy a digital test that reads "pregnant." Now we can be bump buddies. I tested this morning and got a faint line ... but it was definitely there! :happydance: 

We were following SME but our BDs fell off of schedule ... and we still got our :bfp:! For the other ladies that fell off of schedule, there's still hope! You can also remove me from Apr 30 testing. Looks like I won't need it!!


----------



## maaybe2010

californiamom said:


> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> going to read through this in a few hours but just thought i'd let y'all know i got another faint line this evening after holding my pee for like, 5 hours.. very faint but darker than the first. i swear i better not be getting evaps! guess we'll see tomorrow morning.. also, everything is extremely wet down there.. almost like i wet myself. awful. ended up coming home early, i was uncomfortable and besides that OH was being an idiot. throwing up in my mouth, gassy, too much CM, boobs hurt, and all totally worth it if i get my bfp <3
> 
> Mamaxm, you are sooo pregnant! Super excited for you!!!!! If you want further validation, you should buy a digital test that reads "pregnant." Now we can be bump buddies. I tested this morning and got a faint line ... but it was definitely there! :happydance:
> 
> *We were following SME but our BDs fell off of schedule ... and we still got our ! For the other ladies that fell off of schedule, there's still hope!* You can also remove me from Apr 30 testing. Looks like I won't need it!!Click to expand...


Thanks hun

and Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## californiamom

maaybe2010 said:


> Ladies we broke our SMEP plan already :dohh:
> We DTD a little eariler and ended up getting carried away . . .
> 
> and while I'm confessing, on Sunday we also DTD although he managed to 'control' himself that time lol
> 
> I'm worried now as to what our next stage is :wacko:
> Do we go ahead and :sex: tomorrow like planned or skip tomorrow and go for it Thurs?
> 
> Also I just did my frist ever OPK!!!
> Something is showing :thumbup:
> Although it is pretty faint but non the less definately there :)
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> xx

If something is showing, I would definitely DTD tonight and the next two nights to be safe. I've never used an OPK so maybe one of the other girls would know better but I'm assuming this is your fertile period. :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## selina22

californiamom said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies we broke our SMEP plan already :dohh:
> We DTD a little eariler and ended up getting carried away . . .
> 
> and while I'm confessing, on Sunday we also DTD although he managed to 'control' himself that time lol
> 
> I'm worried now as to what our next stage is :wacko:
> Do we go ahead and :sex: tomorrow like planned or skip tomorrow and go for it Thurs?
> 
> Also I just did my frist ever OPK!!!
> Something is showing :thumbup:
> Although it is pretty faint but non the less definately there :)
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Hi firstly im not sure if i am right but i understood a positive opk is only when the line is as dark or darker then the control line faint lines dont count i think lol and congrats on the :bfp: xxClick to expand...


----------



## ttcstill

MAMAXM- I am soooooo excited for you CONGRATS!!!!!! :bunny:


----------



## ttcstill

mamaxm said:


> i'm testing the third i believe.. but every morning until then as well, haha! praying for a bfp, my bbs are killing me right now. i've just been on gymboree.com for an hour. oh i want to buy some baby clothes. they have the cutest little alligator onsies, i would totally buy one and if it was a girl just sew a big pink bow on it.
> how are you doing?

I am struggling...... charts all messed up had to override because i got my + OPK on thursday but no crosshairs as temps seem to be all over the place....... enough about me I am sooooo happy for you!


----------



## maaybe2010

selina22 said:


> californiamom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies we broke our SMEP plan already :dohh:
> We DTD a little eariler and ended up getting carried away . . .
> 
> and while I'm confessing, on Sunday we also DTD although he managed to 'control' himself that time lol
> 
> I'm worried now as to what our next stage is :wacko:
> Do we go ahead and :sex: tomorrow like planned or skip tomorrow and go for it Thurs?
> 
> Also I just did my frist ever OPK!!!
> Something is showing :thumbup:
> Although it is pretty faint but non the less definately there :)
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Hi firstly im not sure if i am right but i understood a positive opk is only when the line is as dark or darker then the control line faint lines dont count i think lol and congrats on the :bfp: xx
> 
> 
> Ooh yeah I know it's not positive I'm just very excited _something _showed!
> I'm so used to there being nothing there on a PT
> 
> I possted this in the test result section -
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests-gallery/302823-does-mean.html
> 
> xxClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## mamaxm

THANKS LADIES:) got another faint line with frer but i'm not believing yet, i'm waiting till CD14 to officially put a bfp by my name or until they get darker. so scared AF is going to show, the lines are just so faint.. i really wish i could post a picture. don't want to get my hopes up for nothing. 
hopefully- :rofl: booking for college haahahaha! i actually laughed out loud..
soph- if you're having a problem with cm, try preseed! i love it, but order it way ahead of time, i didn't get mine for two weeks.
arein- my tests came from china too and they got to me within 4 days :)
NESS- I HAVE THE WHITE BLOBS TOO! kinda like tapioca (lol wayyy TMI) but i remember a girl i SS before described the same thing and ended up pg, FX'd for you!!!
arein- PMA, you're going to get that bfp, with three lines! :haha:
ttcstill- if you got your + opk i'd just ignore your chart, it seems like you're either sick or you're sleeping with your mouth open or something, i doubt FF will give you crosshairs since your temps are all over the place.. but if you got your pos opk you're good :thumbsup:


----------



## californiamom

mamaxm said:


> THANKS LADIES:) got another faint line with frer but i'm not believing yet, i'm waiting till CD14 to officially put a bfp by my name or until they get darker.

Can you get a test that will spell out the word "pregnant" for you? Maybe then you will believe? :winkwink:


----------



## winegums

yehhh get the clearblue digital!!! :) xxx


----------



## soph77

mamaxm - yes I have preseed and used some last night, but NO SEX!!! dh was still too sick to perform even though I really tried. Was gutted :(

Got another smiley face this morning so I guess the window is still open and managed to get dh to deploy his soldiers!

If I manage to get pg this cycle it will be by sheer luck and not smep!!!


----------



## minidyson

wantingagirl said:


> Minidyson was hailstoning and snowing here yesterday doesnt it suck the cold weather?
> Minidyson I have done that before maybe you will just ovulate a day later or maybe you missed the surge as long as you are following the plan you should be fine. Do you get OV signs?
> 
> :hugs: & :dust: to all

Hi - so I got my positive OPK today :happydance:
a day later than I've had it before. A little worried about a short L phase, but no time for that - off to make DH happy!!!:thumbup:


----------



## AreIn83

Morgan, I hope they are real lines for you! 


ttcstill-WTH is up with your chart? I think you should keep temping and keep behaving as if you're still fertile. Either you didn't O or the OPK wasn't quite positive enough but you're not out this cycle yet.


----------



## AreIn83

minidyson said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Minidyson was hailstoning and snowing here yesterday doesnt it suck the cold weather?
> Minidyson I have done that before maybe you will just ovulate a day later or maybe you missed the surge as long as you are following the plan you should be fine. Do you get OV signs?
> 
> :hugs: & :dust: to all
> 
> Hi - so I got my positive OPK today :happydance:
> a day later than I've had it before. A little worried about a short L phase, but no time for that - off to make DH happy!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Precious318

Congratulations mamaxm and californiamom!!! 

Ok ladies...so I leave for Las Vegas tomorrow (wish me luck on blackjack..LOL) and we are going to officially start on SMEP. I just wanted to let you all know how excited I am to finally begin the plan and I hope that this month is my month. 

:dust::dust::dust: to us all!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey, ladies! Just stopping in to say hey! Sounding really, really good mamaxm! Can't wait for you to take a digi, and for you to believe it! 

I hope there are enough BFPs to go around! Save me one, please! :haha: STILL...waiting to O. So tired of waiting! :dohh:

I'm on CD10 today, but we :sex: on CD8 and 9, skipping tonight as OH is out of town, then resuming the every other day bding on CD11. At least he's only going to be gone one night! I'd be waaaay less than pleased if we miss the window this month!


----------



## mamaxm

calimom- i'm too scared to get a digi! the lines are so light.. this AM i got very light lines, then this evening i didn't pee for four hours and tried the same brand and didn't see anything, until it's dark enough for me to show OH i'm going to assume AF is coming so i'm not disappointed! 
i wonder if any of you have had this, i've got some weird pain, almost like my cervix is sore? like when i bend over or turn a wrong way i get a dull achy pain. i was very relieved when i realized i was only 10dpo, i was worrying because the lines should be getting darker and they're staying the same, just barely there, tilt and squint lines, but since i'm only 10dpo i guess it's alright.. but if they don't get darker tomorrow i think i'm out and i've just been getting some nasty evaps. i'll be sad, but not too sad, i have my self prepared for AF.
precious, have fun in vegas!! :)


----------



## californiamom

mamaxm said:


> i wonder if any of you have had this, i've got some weird pain, almost like my cervix is sore? like when i bend over or turn a wrong way i get a dull achy pain. i was very relieved when i realized i was only 10dpo, i was worrying because the lines should be getting darker and they're staying the same, just barely there, tilt and squint lines, but since i'm only 10dpo i guess it's alright.. but if they don't get darker tomorrow i think i'm out and i've just been getting some nasty evaps. i'll be sad, but not too sad, i have my self prepared for AF.
> precious, have fun in vegas!! :)

Mamaxm, I've been researching about evap lines and it seems they are slightly different in color (not as pink) and they appear after the testing time frame. If your test changes fairly quickly, it's supposed to be an indicator. You need to get a 2 or 3 pack of the digital. Take one now and another one after your missed period. I took one FRER and it was positive. It wasn't as dark as the other line but it was there. I have one more that I am going to take tomorrow. AF is due on Saturday for me so I will do a digital then to confirm. I just know we're going to be bump buddies!

I remember from being pregnant with my daughter that I would get cramping/aching in the pelvic area a lot. Things are stretching, getting ready for baby so it's completely normal. I have had it this week as well.


----------



## mamaxm

well FF has changed my O date :shrug: so according to FF i am only 6dpo (which is crazy!) and my chart is alot less appealing but i'd rather go with accurate i guess, those lines must have been evaps, not testing until AF doesn't show i swear! those tests got my hopes up, i even told OH i got a faint line and showed him how big our baby would be right now if the line was right (thebump.com has a really cute how big is your baby page). oh i don't know if FF is right or wrong but i'm just going to ignore it, what matters is whether or not the witch shows!
so i guess we'll see in another couple days! she's due on the 3rd! goodness i'll have a short LP if this is true.

PS. californiamom, you're an angel for all your info :hugs: AND AREIN!! OMG i had a bfp dream today.. and guess how many lines i got. THREE. i took two tests (in my dream) and got three lines on both! i woke up and couldn't believe it!


----------



## mamaxm

also, big dip and a teeny bit of spotting today.. just a little of a peach/brown color when i wiped, hasn't happened since but maybe a good sign.. ohhhhhhhh goodness. FF has made my life so much more confusing :) but i like to have an idea of what's going on.. even though right now i have absolutely no clue! so many faint faint lines, and my chart changing on me.. and i've had so many symptoms! ugh it's all too much and now that i've told OH he keeps asking me if i've tested again and i keep telling him NO and i'm not testing until the 3rd! i'm driving myself nuts! :dohh:


----------



## wantingagirl

congrats mamaxm hope it gets even darker over the coming days. So cool you started this thread and have you BFP!

Ness thanks I get heartburn every month tho just another one of my phantom symptons lol.... not too long to go now!

GL loulou hope this is your month

Soph I have no cm then got some ovulation day, is it even just wet? Doesnt have to be ewcm to get pregnant and also you may just not be able to see it but it may still be there. I hope you get your BFP this month and glad you got to bed at the perfect time

GL Wimegums I hope you can start this month its great. 

So sorry for the BFN AreIn83 when is your AF due? Can still be too early sometimes takes up to 12dpo to implant dont give up hope. I have absolutely no symptons and is hard to remain positive tho

Gingerwhinger it only takes once so there is always a chance, aww your poor OH thats ashame he is in so much pain. I hope he gets better soon. Yeah the 2ww is dreadful, it so dragging

Selina, prob the pill coming out your system and periods trying to regulate

Ginma - I actually find it easier and less stressful as dont have to work it out yourself and dont have to bed everyday when fertile which we did for a while, less exhausting and opk or clearblue fertility monitor gives you an idea when you are going to Ovulate, I love it

Moorebetter - First day of full flow is day 1 of period so if day 1 was just spotting you would not count the first day of period until the day after. Good Luck for this month

Cupcake - looks like you covered plenty, yay to all of us getting our BFP's

Congrats Californiamom hope we will all follow!

Yeah I used clarblue the last time I used it on the day my period was due

GL Precious and enjoy Las Vegas im so jealous hehe.....

it is really hard just waiting for her to either appear or not mamaxm I have fingers crossed for you. 

Well Ladies I had a glass of red wine last nite even though I hate it and took me 3 hours to drink it. Read somewhere it can help with implantation if you have it betwen 4-8dpo but just the 1 and it was disgusting. The things we do huh? haha


----------



## mamaxm

wanting a girl, i think those faints were evaps! they were just so light.. i'm having implantation symptoms today though, spotting and a big temp drop, lots of cramping, so i'm avoiding testing till the witch shows! or doesn't.. 
i'm not fond of red wine either :) but you do what you have to do to get a sticky bean!


----------



## winegums

i thought evap lines didn't show up straight away.. like say 20 mins later therewould be a faint line

but if theres a line straight away even if faint it was a BFP?

or am i going mad? :p


----------



## wantingagirl

I hate those damn evap lines, well keeping everything crossed for you and hope you get your BFP soon! Yeah I love white but that wasnt in the plan lol.... not even sure if true but worth a shot. 

I have had symptons of cystitus for the last 4 days on and off in a row. I used to get this all the time but only a few episodes after having my first.


----------



## Nessicle

mamaxm said:


> THANKS LADIES:) got another faint line with frer but i'm not believing yet, i'm waiting till CD14 to officially put a bfp by my name or until they get darker. so scared AF is going to show, the lines are just so faint.. i really wish i could post a picture. don't want to get my hopes up for nothing.
> hopefully- :rofl: booking for college haahahaha! i actually laughed out loud..
> soph- if you're having a problem with cm, try preseed! i love it, but order it way ahead of time, i didn't get mine for two weeks.
> arein- my tests came from china too and they got to me within 4 days :)
> NESS- I HAVE THE WHITE BLOBS TOO! kinda like tapioca (lol wayyy TMI) but i remember a girl i SS before described the same thing and ended up pg, FX'd for you!!!
> arein- PMA, you're going to get that bfp, with three lines! :haha:
> ttcstill- if you got your + opk i'd just ignore your chart, it seems like you're either sick or you're sleeping with your mouth open or something, i doubt FF will give you crosshairs since your temps are all over the place.. but if you got your pos opk you're good :thumbsup:

OMG this is sooo happening for you! 

Seriously you have the white clearish blobs too? yeah it's like tapioca but slightly clearer! 

I'm only 4dpo though so not sure what to think - I have absolutely no symptoms, the thought I could be pregnant hasn't even crossed my mind and unless I'm on here I don't actually think about it.....

sore nipps still but that will go away about 6dpo as it usually does! 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

Ok my nipples aren't sensitive any more - they're usually sensitive right to about 6/7dpo, could this be a sign......or am I clutching at straws :haha:


----------



## mamaxm

EXACTLY! just like little bits of tapioca but the CM is actually kinda clear. had them yesterday but it's gone back to just creamy today. 
most of the lines were there straightaway, but i never did see much color in them. they were definetly lines but since i couldn't see any color because they were so light i didn't know what to think of them.. i guess it makes more sense now that FF has switched my chart around. i actually feel a bit more positive about it, even though my LP is total crap :( but i've never had midcycle spotting before so cheers!


----------



## Nessicle

yeah exactly like that hun! Haven't really had any today, I tell you something though I'm feeling very frisky yesterday and today!! It's impossible though cos I'm only 4dpo, max 5dpo if eggy popped on CD14 (reckon it was CD15 though which puts me at 4dpo). 

I stopped temping hun cos it screwed everything up for me - it put my cycle down as 32 days and I have a 27 day cycle so I knew it was wrong, it put me down as o'ing 3 days after my +opk, I just found it a bit unpredictable and to be honest I prefer not knowing as i can hold out that bit of hope whilst still expecting that AF will arrive if you know what I mean. I wouldnt put all your trust in FF :flower:

The spotting sounds like a really good sign though if you never get it! FX for you!! Yeah evaps don't come up in the time frame and they don't have much colour, they're like shadows from what I've read!


----------



## wantingagirl

mamaxm - My sis had the lines but not really colour and that only came up 6 days after her expected period and shes now 14 weeks pregnant. Yeah funny you should say that after the ewcm I got tacky blobs of it too. Getting a headache, mild crampy earlier, achy legs and UTI symptons for 4 days in a row but not going to get my hopes up, spotting is a good sign.


----------



## mamaxm

thanks for the info! and fx'd for you, have you had these little blobs before? i haven't, very odd.


----------



## Nessicle

not that I've noticed, but then again I think this is the first month my cycle is completely normal and fertile since coming off bcp - so this could be normal for me I'm not sure, I have drunk lots of water leading up to ov to increase my cm too


----------



## wantingagirl

I havent either and havent had symptons of cystitus since before I had my first child so thats something diff. I dont want to read too much into mine tho as I get let down every month but with your spotting and test results it looks promising. I also just remembered that just a couple of days before finding out with my first child I had a blod of light greeny coloured ewcm. They say that can be some of the plug that is formimg. But not everyone gets this, I was dry until after my positive then CM began to increase


----------



## mamaxm

thanks :hugs: hope this is all three of our bfp cycles! wouldn't that be lovely.


----------



## Nessicle

it would be awesome mamaxm!! 

Sigh.......if only I didnt feel like AF was gonna come in 8 days :cry: 

xx


----------



## wantingagirl

yay woo hoo that would be amazing. and we can then be bump buddies!! :happydance: it would be great if we were all due around the same time. We have to get it soon right? :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

right there with you Ness my PMA is dwindling :nope: At least we are round about the same time. Lets hope I get great news and you get it just a few days later. Mamaxm im rooting for you to get your thicker line! Everyone else FX too


----------



## mamaxm

we would be due a couple days apart, wanting a girl, and only a week or two apart with ness! i feel like AF is going to show too, ness! but at the same time, i kinda have this feeling like, after this cycle i'm not going to have to try anymore if that makes any sense? so i have an intuition i'm going to get my bfp (and i better, after three bfp dreams!) but my minds telling me no.


----------



## Nessicle

aww thanks Shona, I have no PMA at all this cycle, I feel a bit numb towards TTC which is pathetic given it takes some women so much longer I feel guilty for feeling this way! 

FX for us all, it would be awesome if we could be bump buddies! :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

mamaxm said:


> we would be due a couple days apart, wanting a girl, and only a week or two apart with ness! i feel like AF is going to show too, ness! but at the same time, i kinda have this feeling like, after this cycle i'm not going to have to try anymore if that makes any sense? so i have an intuition i'm going to get my bfp (and i better, after three bfp dreams!) but my minds telling me no.


he he I've heard good things about the dreams! 

If I conceived this cycle I would be due 21 December, given most first babies are overdue I feel a defo Xmas baby :haha:

I feel so positive your bfp is gonna happen this cycle mamaxm! I just know it! 

I don't feel positive for myself - I think you know deep down whether it will happen or not, I feel the same I felt the last two cycles and AF has turned up bang on time boo!!


----------



## wantingagirl

I know what you mean mamaxm, the dreams are always a good sign and I have a good feeling for all of is even though I dont have as much PMA if you know what I mean. 

Ness I felt like that from the first cycle I started until I got my BFP. Do not feel guilty it is a normal reaction no matter how long you are waiting, you want this just as badly as anyone else and every month does feel like a letdown but we just have to carry on. I sometimes feel guilty cos I have already had one but I know we all deserve this. Its our nature to long for a baby that much and feel disappointed every month. Come on guys lets get to 1st trimester section and compare scans!!! lol... even tho they all look the same.

Do you prefer Ness or Vanessa? Dont want to assume lol


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> I know what you mean mamaxm, the dreams are always a good sign and I have a good feeling for all of is even though I dont have as much PMA if you know what I mean.
> 
> Ness I felt like that from the first cycle I started until I got my BFP. Do not feel guilty it is a normal reaction no matter how long you are waiting, you want this just as badly as anyone else and every month does feel like a letdown but we just have to carry on. I sometimes feel guilty cos I have already had one but I know we all deserve this. Its our nature to long for a baby that much and feel disappointed every month. Come on guys lets get to 1st trimester section and compare scans!!! lol... even tho they all look the same.
> 
> Do you prefer Ness or Vanessa? Dont want to assume lol

Thank you :hugs: you're defo right none of us should feel guilty. Funny how this longing for a baby sorta swells up inside hey? I think since we started ttc it's got bigger too, with every disappointment of AF the longing has got stronger! 

_Come on guys lets get to 1st trimester section and compare scans!!! lol... even tho they all look the same._

:rofl: ha ha ha love it!! 

I prefer Ness hun :flower: my mum calls me Vanessa when she's telling me off :winkwink: I'm like "mum I'm 26 shut your trap!"


----------



## wantingagirl

Nessicle said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean mamaxm, the dreams are always a good sign and I have a good feeling for all of is even though I dont have as much PMA if you know what I mean.
> 
> Ness I felt like that from the first cycle I started until I got my BFP. Do not feel guilty it is a normal reaction no matter how long you are waiting, you want this just as badly as anyone else and every month does feel like a letdown but we just have to carry on. I sometimes feel guilty cos I have already had one but I know we all deserve this. Its our nature to long for a baby that much and feel disappointed every month. Come on guys lets get to 1st trimester section and compare scans!!! lol... even tho they all look the same.
> 
> Do you prefer Ness or Vanessa? Dont want to assume lol
> 
> Thank you :hugs: you're defo right none of us should feel guilty. Funny how this longing for a baby sorta swells up inside hey? I think since we started ttc it's got bigger too, with every disappointment of AF the longing has got stronger!
> 
> _Come on guys lets get to 1st trimester section and compare scans!!! lol... even tho they all look the same._
> 
> :rofl: ha ha ha love it!!
> 
> I prefer Ness hun :flower: my mum calls me Vanessa when she's telling me off :winkwink: I'm like "mum I'm 26 shut your trap!"Click to expand...

hehe thats funny I do that to my DH when im cross! Isnt it funny how they still think we r 5. Yes it does feel like that and there is nothing you can do to make that feeling go away. The wait wil be worth it tho when you get your baby. I so believed I would never be a mum, it will happen for you. 

I will be due 16th December if conceived this month!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Shona you've made me feel tons better :flower: 

ooh we would be within days of each other! Maybe we should move closer to go to the same hospital :rofl:


----------



## mamaxm

i'll be due december 15! with my old o date it was 12-11-10, boo i liked that date! oh well. if i can get ANY date in 2010 i'll be happier than a bird with a french fry!
ness, i was super negative after my first cycle, don't feel bad. a loss is a loss no matter how long you've been ttc. 
i've got a cranberry raspberry sobe and loving it. about to do some research to see what you can do to help a baby stick after implantation. don't think citrus is too good, if it's bad i'm going to throw it out no matter how delicious it is! i'm trying not to lurk the pregnancy section of thebump, every time i start looking at baby clothes or info on the first tri, AF ends up showing and i'm even more shattered.
goodness. if i had concieved my first month ttc, i'd be going into my 7th month! i wish!


----------



## gingerwhinger

Morning ladies :flower:

Hope you are all good. I decided this morning to compare all my dried out opk's!! As you do... anyway one thing odd about this cycle is that I have had a second line (but not dark enough to be positive) every single day I have done an opk which was cd10 onwards, even a very visable one just now. I normally get no second line whatsoever other than the day before and the day that is is definately positive iykwim. Anyway, the one I did on cd13 was pretty much as dark as the darkest one I did that was on cd15.... so I am going to stick with what my body normally does and assume I ovulated cd14/cd15 or thereabouts because that will make me feel better about the timing of our bd'ing!! For arguments sake I declare myself 3dpo!!

So 2ww time is a total arse and I am not having a good day. Today my son has his easter hat parade at school and he made a crown with a cut out chick on the front and he stuck some stars and things on it. I thought it was lovely only to turn up at school this morning and see all the yummy mummies have made their children these great big straw hats covered in chicks and eggs and sprangle dangle bits of whatever :cry: I mean the kids were meant to make their own hats!! It looked to me like all the other mothers had spent weeks at it and got degrees in hat making :cry: they are an uber competative bunch! Luckily my boys best pal had made the usual sort of patched together cardboard hat most 5 year olds would make but seriously - it really peeved me! Sorry for the rant, hope you don't mind.

Other than that all my nails seem to be breaking off! I had grown them quite long some how and 3 have just fallen off today! I've had some twinges in my uterus and right hand overy type area but I had some last month which prooved to be sod all.

Finally I am trying to decide what pud to take round for our families big easter dinner on sunday - shall I make a white choc and rasberry cheesecake or individual chocolate moose puds with crunchy bar crumbles on top?!

Blimey this is long :dohh: I should post more often and shorter as appose to a daily novel. Sorry.


----------



## mamaxm

yum both options sound perfect right now. :)


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha gingerwhinger! aww sorry you're having a pants day babe I'm 4dpo so were literally a day within each other! it's dragging! 

I've had some mild cramps just noticeable and have lower backache today but it's probably nothing!! 

x


----------



## wantingagirl

Nessicle said:


> Thanks Shona you've made me feel tons better :flower:
> 
> ooh we would be within days of each other! Maybe we should move closer to go to the same hospital :rofl:

hehe.... could go to antenatal classes together too. Where your from sounds way more interesting that where I live lol..... would take me a while to get there! :rofl:

Im off to my sis for the night, speak to everyone tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

lol Shona trust me it's not interesting up here :haha: 

Have a lovely day hun! Speak tomorrow!xx


----------



## AreIn83

I had a temp jump this morning! Hoping I'm moving into triphasic territory!


----------



## gingerwhinger

I really have no PMA at all this month, even less than last month! We are going to do smep again next month as best we can but I am steering well clear of opk's because it is too easy to miss the surge only testing once a day so I will just stick with when my ov usually is and do it that way :thumbup:

I am doing that thing where we try to call our bodies bluff - I have told myself I don't actually want to conceive untill July/August so that we have a spring baby in 2011... yeah right!! But that is what I am telling myself!

I'll still probably start my poas habit come Monday :dohh: just can't help myself. Must stock up on some IC's ready. I have a superdrug and a frer ready and waiting for serious testing if af ends up being late. Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## mamaxm

arein- your chart looks fab! :happydance: can't wait till testing date!


----------



## ttcstill

I have no idea what is going on with my chart ..... this is sooooo frustrating!


----------



## mamaxm

okay so look at this little bit of info i found! (i love sharing my tidbits :))

Luteal phase lengths of less than 10 days are considered too short for implantation to occur, and may thus indicate a problem with successfully achieving pregnancy. In such an instance, the egg may be fertilized, but the endometrium is sloughed off before implantation can occur. This condition is sometimes referred to as a luteal phase defect. If you suspect you have a short luteal phase, you should see your healthcare professional about it. Short luteal phases may be corrected with progesterone treatment.

so this cycle my lp is 10 days. if implantation occured yesterday.. would this still apply to me? would any of this matter at all? it seems like what this website was saying was that a short lp hurts the chances of implantation, but if i already implanted...? yaknow?


----------



## Nessicle

Mamaxm remember my earlier post about FF - well it put my ov date 3 days after +opk and my LP at 16 days which was incorrect. 

See usually the day you get your +opk is what anyone who temps would class as their ov date, then the day after would be 1dpo, however when temping it would pick up your actual ovulation date (so to speak as I said it was incorrect for me) so the day after the day it has chosen (could be 3 days after your +opk) is classed as 1dpo. 

I myself find this a bit confusing. If your LP was 13 days like mine is, then FF adds on 13 days after ov has taken place (or when it thinks ov has taken place) making the day from my +opk 16 days meaning my cycle is 30 days long.

I'm not temping and classing myself as either 4dpo (based on ov taking place CD15) or 5dpo (based on my +opk of CD14)

Does that make sense?

basically I'm just trying to make you feel better by showing you that it might not be correct :flower: xx


----------



## winegums

i have heard of that before!! i suppose if it implants straight away then its ok? but some take longer right? and because the lp is so short it hasnt got enough time? xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Waaaayyyy to much for me to catch up over the past few days! This thread is moving so quickly!

Am I right? maxam, you got your bfp? :flower: If so, Congratulations!!! :happydance:

Ness, the TWW is a pain in the you know what. And I love how open you are about sexuality! :rofl: It doesn;t bother me none, especially after talking about EWCM and 'tapioca' CM.....ewww, :rofl:

:hi: everyone, what have I missed?

By that, seriously, I can not be included in the SMEP testing, we aren't following it correctly due to extreme stress, hence why I have taken a small break from bnb. But if its ok I'd love to still particiapte in this thread?

Not sure whether I am CD13 or CD14 due to 9 days of spotting for af. But my Opk is very much darker than yesterdays but not quite positive. Will resume BD tonight.


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha thanks Julie - some might say _too_ open about it - hey I like to share stuff what can i say?!!


----------



## mamaxm

thanks girls, i'm actually hoping FF is right, we've never bd'd on cd18 or around there before this cycle so it could be the reason we haven't gotten our bfp. we usually quit at cd15 (which is when i normally o). either way, we've covered our tracks and what happens happens, i'll know in three days i supppose!


----------



## AreIn83

mamaxm said:


> okay so look at this little bit of info i found! (i love sharing my tidbits :))
> 
> Luteal phase lengths of less than 10 days are considered too short for implantation to occur, and may thus indicate a problem with successfully achieving pregnancy. In such an instance, the egg may be fertilized, but the endometrium is sloughed off before implantation can occur. This condition is sometimes referred to as a luteal phase defect. If you suspect you have a short luteal phase, you should see your healthcare professional about it. Short luteal phases may be corrected with progesterone treatment.
> 
> so this cycle my lp is 10 days. if implantation occured yesterday.. would this still apply to me? would any of this matter at all? it seems like what this website was saying was that a short lp hurts the chances of implantation, but if i already implanted...? yaknow?


Luteal phase refers to the amount of days between O and AF. This is only a problem if you've had short LP's when AF has came. If you've had normal cycles, then your body is getting the right hormonal messages and you shouldn't worry about this.


----------



## Nessicle

still got every part of my body crossed for you mamaxm and for everyone else who is waiting for their bfp xxx


----------



## mamaxm

me too! even my eyeballs and knees :)


----------



## AreIn83

Morgan, list your symptoms-that will make you feel better.


----------



## AreIn83

I got in the shower this morning and the spray hurt my nipples which is a new development for me today. I felt a little woozy in the car this morning on the way to work too. Also, last night during my workout I got really dizzy and lightheaded but I'm not sure if that's because I've got a bun or because I'm out of shape :haha:. 

See ss'ing makes me feel pretty good.


----------



## maaybe2010

maaybe2010 said:


> Ladies we broke our SMEP plan already :dohh:
> We DTD a little eariler and ended up getting carried away . . .
> 
> and while I'm confessing, on Sunday we also DTD although he managed to 'control' himself that time lol
> 
> I'm worried now as to what our next stage is :wacko:
> Do we go ahead and :sex: tomorrow like planned or skip tomorrow and go for it Thurs?
> 
> Also I just did my frist ever OPK!!!
> Something is showing :thumbup:
> Although it is pretty faint but non the less definately there :)
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> xx

Hi Ladies,

I posted this yesterday ^^

I still don't know what to dooo!
Maybe do an OPK and if it's not pos then leave it for today and do tomorrow?
But then that means doing ir four days in a row when I get a pos (if I get it on Friday) :wacko:

Someone please tell me when to :sex: lol

xx

EDIT: Maybe we could :sex: really late/early friday night Saturday morning?


----------



## AreIn83

Maaybe-when was the last time you BD'd again?


----------



## ginma

Good morning ladies :coffee: 
So excited! hubby agreed to try the plan with me!! so I think testing day will be april 27th. I have never used opk's any one have any advise to share? Any tips on getting hubby in the mood to :sex: lol its tough when he just gets home from 12 hour shifts :( oh well wish me luck!!


----------



## AreIn83

maaybe2010 said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies we broke our SMEP plan already :dohh:
> We DTD a little eariler and ended up getting carried away . . .
> 
> and while I'm confessing, on Sunday we also DTD although he managed to 'control' himself that time lol
> 
> I'm worried now as to what our next stage is :wacko:
> Do we go ahead and :sex: tomorrow like planned or skip tomorrow and go for it Thurs?
> 
> Also I just did my frist ever OPK!!!
> Something is showing :thumbup:
> Although it is pretty faint but non the less definately there :)
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> xx
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I posted this yesterday ^^
> 
> I still don't know what to dooo!
> Maybe do an OPK and if it's not pos then leave it for today and do tomorrow?
> But then that means doing ir four days in a row when I get a pos (if I get it on Friday) :wacko:
> 
> Someone please tell me when to :sex: lol
> 
> xx
> 
> EDIT: Maybe we could :sex: really late/early friday night Saturday morning?Click to expand...

If you mean carried away as in he didn't get the stuff in the right spot? :haha: So you got the job done Sunday and missed the target Monday? Did you get to BD'ing last night though?


----------



## maaybe2010

AreIn83 said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies we broke our SMEP plan already :dohh:
> We DTD a little eariler and ended up getting carried away . . .
> 
> and while I'm confessing, on Sunday we also DTD although he managed to 'control' himself that time lol
> 
> I'm worried now as to what our next stage is :wacko:
> Do we go ahead and :sex: tomorrow like planned or skip tomorrow and go for it Thurs?
> 
> Also I just did my frist ever OPK!!!
> Something is showing :thumbup:
> Although it is pretty faint but non the less definately there :)
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> xx
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I posted this yesterday ^^
> 
> I still don't know what to dooo!
> Maybe do an OPK and if it's not pos then leave it for today and do tomorrow?
> But then that means doing ir four days in a row when I get a pos (if I get it on Friday) :wacko:
> 
> Someone please tell me when to :sex: lol
> 
> xx
> 
> EDIT: Maybe we could :sex: really late/early friday night Saturday morning?Click to expand...
> 
> If you mean carried away as in he didn't get the stuff in the right spot? :haha: So you got the job done Sunday and missed the target Monday? Did you get to BD'ing last night though?Click to expand...

lol nope I mean he got it in the right spot . . .
he wasn't meant to be doing any 'offloading' that day :dohh: :haha:

Yeah it was last night (you can view it on my Ovulation Chart O:) )
But we weren't meant to be doing until today :dohh:

xx


----------



## maaybe2010

AreIn83 said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies we broke our SMEP plan already :dohh:
> We DTD a little eariler and ended up getting carried away . . .
> 
> and while I'm confessing, on Sunday we also DTD although he managed to 'control' himself that time lol
> 
> I'm worried now as to what our next stage is :wacko:
> Do we go ahead and :sex: tomorrow like planned or skip tomorrow and go for it Thurs?
> 
> Also I just did my frist ever OPK!!!
> Something is showing :thumbup:
> Although it is pretty faint but non the less definately there :)
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> xx
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I posted this yesterday ^^
> 
> I still don't know what to dooo!
> Maybe do an OPK and if it's not pos then leave it for today and do tomorrow?
> But then that means doing ir four days in a row when I get a pos (if I get it on Friday) :wacko:
> 
> Someone please tell me when to :sex: lol
> 
> xx
> 
> EDIT: Maybe we could :sex: really late/early friday night Saturday morning?Click to expand...
> 
> If you mean carried away as in he didn't get the stuff in the right spot? :haha: So you got the job done Sunday and missed the target Monday? Did you get to BD'ing last night though?Click to expand...

I don't think I explaind myself very well did I? :haha:
Sorry hun. . . O:)

We were _meant_ to DTD Saturday, Monday, today etc until I get my + OPK.

But we did it Sunday and yesterday
Although Sunday he kept the little soliders in (so really I shoudn't worry about that? I just felt I had to make a confession :haha: )

But yesterday he deployed them :dohh:
In the right spot

I hope I'm not confusing you more lol

:flower:

XX


----------



## Nessicle

aaah I was slightly confused there too maaybe2010 which is why I didnt reply he he 

I would bd tonight as well anyway and continue doing ok's :thumbup: then you can get back on track with the plan x


----------



## AreIn83

Ok, I checked out your chart! I didn't see that link when I asked. I would hold til Thursday and go from there. What day do you O, do you know? If you miss tonight, you still have his soldiers parading around in there from yesterday:bodyb:


----------



## AreIn83

Hey I wanted to tell you guys about www.countdowntopregnancy.com if you don't already know about it. You can enter your preg signs/symptoms and it will tell you what percentage other women who have gotten BFPs had complained of the same on the same day. Plus you can see how likely you are to get a BFP on certain days etc. It's a really good resource.


----------



## maaybe2010

Ohh sorry Ladies! :haha: 

I'm definatley going to do an OPK before OH gets in. . .
I'm thinking maybe we should :sex: tonight . . . the only problem would be if I get a + tomorrow 
Cos that would be four days in a row :wacko:

I might just see if he tries anything :winkwink:

xx


----------



## AreIn83

It may be better if you let him get his army built back up before going back to battle...I crack myself up.


----------



## maaybe2010

AreIn83 said:


> Hey I wanted to tell you guys about www.countdowntopregnancy.com if you don't already know about it. You can enter your preg signs/symptoms and it will tell you what percentage other women who have gotten BFPs had complained of the same on the same day. Plus you can see how likely you are to get a BFP on certain days etc. It's a really good resource.

I just joined it
I join EVERYTHING I can find lol O:)

XX


----------



## AreIn83

If you know of any other sites like this, let me know. I love that stuff.


----------



## tidyroom

:Hi, been following the plan and cd13 i have got my positive opk. I felt over the moon it is such a good feeling. God knows what I will feel like when it is a HPT.
So do we :sex: now everynight for the next three nights. We have:sex: cd 12 CD 10 CD 9. I know I am a little bit out for the plan but what do you girls think?

How is everyone else getting on


----------



## maaybe2010

tidyroom said:


> :Hi, been following the plan and cd13 i have got my positive opk. I felt over the moon it is such a good feeling. God knows what I will feel like when it is a HPT.
> So do we :sex: now everynight for the next three nights. We have:sex: cd 12 CD 10 CD 9. I know I am a little bit out for the plan but what do you girls think?
> 
> How is everyone else getting on

:happydance: for you sweetie!
You got a pic? :)

Yeah get :sex: tonight and the next two :thumbup:

Can I ask were your other - OPKs really faint?
I'm CD12 and mine are *very *faint and I'm sure todays is lighter than yesterdays :(

xx


----------



## rockabyebaby

Hi everyone! So we did the SMEP this month and I have to say it was nice and relaxing! I got my +opk on the 18, so we bd that 18,19,20 and 21 cos I had loads of EWCM that night! I was so confused! There was hardly any EWCM the week I got my +opk, usually I get a very noticeable amount! 

Anyways I have no idea how many DPO I am....maybe 10? its so hard to tell when doing opks. But I thought I had a chance this month, I have been soooooooooo wet down there, like I peed myself...sorry for the details, clumpy cum too which I never get, I am very dry down there after O. Also been feeling dizzy and getting waves of nausea .Hardly any cramping, I get alot of cramping in the 2WW, instead I have been getting a pulling sensation on my lower right side, and a pulling sensation very low on my pelvic bone........So I wanted to put myself out of my misery and I tested today and got a BFN:cry: Its been a year since my miscarriage and I thought this was my month but I guess not! My Oh says it was too early to test but I with all the symptoms I was getting I thought for sure if I was preggers it would show up? All this is so stressful! I thought it was suppose to be fun!


----------



## maaybe2010

rockabyebaby is could very well be too early too test :hugs:
I know it's hard to see a :bfn: but it might not be your true result! O:)

xx


----------



## rockabyebaby

Thanks maaybe2010! I don't want to get my hopes high so I am just going to go with the BFN and wait for the ugly witch to show up!


----------



## tidyroom

Hi Maybee 2010,

Thanks for the reply. Yes I did have very faint lines and was starting to think it was not going to happen. So u will get urs, just keep testing. 

Keep me posted. 

Very annoyed with OH he says he is watching the football tonight. I will need to go and do some light persussion.......


----------



## AreIn83

maaybe2010 said:


> tidyroom said:
> 
> 
> :Hi, been following the plan and cd13 i have got my positive opk. I felt over the moon it is such a good feeling. God knows what I will feel like when it is a HPT.
> So do we :sex: now everynight for the next three nights. We have:sex: cd 12 CD 10 CD 9. I know I am a little bit out for the plan but what do you girls think?
> 
> How is everyone else getting on
> 
> :happydance: for you sweetie!
> You got a pic? :)
> 
> Yeah get :sex: tonight and the next two :thumbup:
> 
> Can I ask were your other - OPKs really faint?
> I'm CD12 and mine are *very *faint and I'm sure todays is lighter than yesterdays :(
> 
> xxClick to expand...


Don't get discouraged about your lines! Those tests are very picky and if you've had too much liquid it can change the appearance of lines. That's why I always test with FMU. There are too many factors that can influence them throughout the day. I will get a variance of absolutely zero line to faint to zero and then one day "BAM!" nice big bright lines. I about lost it this month because my O was a day later than I expected and thought it really wasn't coming.


----------



## new mummy2010

tidyroom said:


> :Hi, been following the plan and cd13 i have got my positive opk. I felt over the moon it is such a good feeling. God knows what I will feel like when it is a HPT.
> So do we :sex: now everynight for the next three nights. We have:sex: cd 12 CD 10 CD 9. I know I am a little bit out for the plan but what do you girls think?
> 
> How is everyone else getting on

hi tidyroom im getting postive opk today on cycle day 13 was going to ask the same as you! we :sex: yesterday, day before but breaking tonight as oh at work so do we go for it cd14,15,16?? confused i think we have buggered up already lol! according to my ov calculator my actual ov day is fri, when would you suggest testing ?


----------



## new mummy2010

any suggestions would be helpful didnt do all this planning charting for DS as was caught on the pill!!


----------



## Nessicle

maaybe2010 - are you doing your opk's frequently during the day? I do mine 3 times, 12, 3 and 7pm. It says you should hold your pee for 4 hours prior to testing and avoid drinking too much fluid as this can dilute your test. 

For some though opk's just don't work properly for them. I got some from ebay and they're great! much better than the Wilkinson's tests I had bought previously!


----------



## dottiemad79

hi im going to give this a go as all else is not working 
been ttc since aug 09 but not had much luck, 
ive just had my last af 26/3/2010 so im now back in to having 25day cycles since i came off the depo back in may 09 had my af every month since coming off it, but the strange thing is im only having the witch vist for about 3/4 days and this time it was light with sorry tmi hardly any clots, 
i had my 18 day bloods done on the 19/3 and they have come back normal saying ive ovulated with a progestine level of 36 (18day bloods as only short cycles) so i now know that im clear of the depo injection, gp has said if nothing happens until aug then when we get to aug she will refer me for scans, and other tests, 
thanks donna


----------



## mamaxm

looked to see if anyone had posted testing dates and i didn't see any, let me know if i'm wrong!!
ugh arein, my only symptom right now is the blobs of CM (and wanting a girl, one of them looked a little green :happydance: just a little, almost like a very very light olive color) and overall pelvic soreness, almost like the feeling you get if you've been having too much sex? it's all just very tender.. and fatigue. DIDNT TEST THIS MORNING OR AT ALL TODAY! :happydance::happydance: but unfortunately i got this feeling today that i was out and started making plans for next cycle, like trying to decide when to order preseed and whether or not to get opks (they're just getting too pricey for me and they're unneeded stress.. idk). my temps aren't unbelievably high. i'm hoping it will shoot up tomorrow..
my sisters and brothers are all going out for chinese tonight and invited me, i'm curious to see if i can stomach it.


----------



## mamaxm

looked to see if anyone had posted testing dates and i didn't see any, let me know if i'm wrong!!
ugh arein, my only symptom right now is the blobs of CM (and wanting a girl, one of them looked a little green :happydance: just a little, almost like a very very light olive color) and overall pelvic soreness, almost like the feeling you get if you've been having too much sex? it's all just very tender.. and fatigue. DIDNT TEST THIS MORNING OR AT ALL TODAY! :happydance::happydance: but unfortunately i got this feeling today that i was out and started making plans for next cycle, like trying to decide when to order preseed and whether or not to get opks (they're just getting too pricey for me and they're unneeded stress.. idk). my temps aren't unbelievably high. i'm hoping it will shoot up tomorrow..
my sisters and brothers are all going out for chinese tonight and invited me, i'm curious to see if i can stomach it.


----------



## soph77

WOW! another smiley face this morning, that is 3 days of +opks! Hope it is not a malfunction! I had to let poor dh off last night, but I told him I would attack in the morning. However I slept in a bit and he was sleeping so soundly I didn't have the heart to wake him. I thought it might be best to actually let him recuperate fully. He said that yesterday morning nearly killed him. As long as we bd tonight I guess we are still in with a chance if I haven't Oed yet. My temp went up slightly this morning so it may have been yesterday or maybe today. All in all a bit of a disaster this cycle. Oh well.


----------



## AreIn83

Hi Donna, you're lucky. It took me 3 months to get AF back after Depo then another year to even O with fertility treatments. We're having lots of good luck in this thread!


----------



## AreIn83

mamaxm said:


> looked to see if anyone had posted testing dates and i didn't see any, let me know if i'm wrong!!
> ugh arein, my only symptom right now is the blobs of CM (and wanting a girl, one of them looked a little green :happydance: just a little, almost like a very very light olive color) and overall pelvic soreness, almost like the feeling you get if you've been having too much sex? it's all just very tender.. and fatigue. DIDNT TEST THIS MORNING OR AT ALL TODAY! :happydance::happydance: but unfortunately i got this feeling today that i was out and started making plans for next cycle, like trying to decide when to order preseed and whether or not to get opks (they're just getting too pricey for me and they're unneeded stress.. idk). my temps aren't unbelievably high. i'm hoping it will shoot up tomorrow..
> my sisters and brothers are all going out for chinese tonight and invited me, i'm curious to see if i can stomach it.


I'm debating on whether or not to stop after work and buy an HPT as I've used what I had left and they were both neg. Part of me just wants to wait for AF to show, if she is. DH said "If you don't get your period in 1 month then you'll know you're preg so why spend the money?" He just doesn't get it....


----------



## ttcstill

I do not understand my temps ladies.... could it be that I am not producing enough progesterone ........ this is all so confusing...... I have children .... enough of them that I would be just fine if I didnt get pregnant however He has none of his own and wants one soooo bad. I want to give him a baby of his own , he is such a gret role model and father figure to my youngest two. I just want to make his dream come true! URGHHHHH now im crying....... :cry:


----------



## maaybe2010

Nooo hun :hugs:
Don't cry :(

Everything will work out

xx


----------



## AreIn83

ttcstill, you may have had a bad cycle this cycle. How long do you usually go between periods?


----------



## mamaxm

aw ttc still its alright, if you dont get your bfp this cycle maybe try a progesterone cream?
arein, go to the dollar store! ive heard theyre more sensitive than frers anyways. i have one dollar store test and i'm trying to save it, also have like 40 internet cheapies and one magical gold frer :haha: that i am saving!


----------



## ttcstill

AreIn83 said:


> ttcstill, you may have had a bad cycle this cycle. How long do you usually go between periods?

my cycles are usualyy 28-30 days...... we have been trying since we lost one in Dec 08, until that pregnancy he thought (because of bad information from medical professionals) that he could never have children. Then I end up pregnant and lose it.... so now every month I have drove myself crazy trying to get pregnant and every month that dam :witch: comes over uninvited!!!!!! this is driving me insane......


----------



## mamaxm

WTF is up with all the double posting?!?!? goodness gracious!


----------



## ttcstill

AreIn83 said:


> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> looked to see if anyone had posted testing dates and i didn't see any, let me know if i'm wrong!!
> ugh arein, my only symptom right now is the blobs of CM (and wanting a girl, one of them looked a little green :happydance: just a little, almost like a very very light olive color) and overall pelvic soreness, almost like the feeling you get if you've been having too much sex? it's all just very tender.. and fatigue. DIDNT TEST THIS MORNING OR AT ALL TODAY! :happydance::happydance: but unfortunately i got this feeling today that i was out and started making plans for next cycle, like trying to decide when to order preseed and whether or not to get opks (they're just getting too pricey for me and they're unneeded stress.. idk). my temps aren't unbelievably high. i'm hoping it will shoot up tomorrow..
> my sisters and brothers are all going out for chinese tonight and invited me, i'm curious to see if i can stomach it.
> 
> 
> I'm debating on whether or not to stop after work and buy an HPT as I've used what I had left and they were both neg. Part of me just wants to wait for AF to show, if she is. DH said "If you don't get your period in 1 month then you'll know you're preg so why spend the money?" He just doesn't get it....Click to expand...

Thats sounds like a typical man! :haha: nest time he wants to watch the football game or take ten minutes to check the stats in the paper tell him to wait til the end of the season and he'll know who did the best !!!!! :haha:


----------



## mamaxm

ttc still, maybe if you discard the first couple temps, the high ones? your chart will make some sense. maybe there was something environmentally different those days, besides those temps your chart looks okay to me! :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

mamaxm said:


> aw ttc still its alright, if you dont get your bfp this cycle maybe try a progesterone cream?
> arein, go to the dollar store! ive heard theyre more sensitive than frers anyways. i have one dollar store test and i'm trying to save it, also have like 40 internet cheapies and one magical gold frer :haha: that i am saving!

Where do I find that?


----------



## ttcstill

mamaxm said:


> ttc still, maybe if you discard the first couple temps, the high ones? your chart will make some sense. maybe there was something environmentally different those days, besides those temps your chart looks okay to me! :hugs:

I will try but it is still not showing O day if I leave it on advanced..... I got the + on Thursday of last week..... I dont know how well I can follow the plan if I never get crosshairs...... and i am afraid I am going to miss it!


----------



## new mummy2010

please could someone reply:winkwink:


----------



## mamaxm

you can order creams online, i don't know much about which type or anything.


----------



## mamaxm

what was your question new mummy?


----------



## AreIn83

new mummy2010 said:


> tidyroom said:
> 
> 
> :Hi, been following the plan and cd13 i have got my positive opk. I felt over the moon it is such a good feeling. God knows what I will feel like when it is a HPT.
> So do we :sex: now everynight for the next three nights. We have:sex: cd 12 CD 10 CD 9. I know I am a little bit out for the plan but what do you girls think?
> 
> How is everyone else getting on
> 
> hi tidyroom im getting postive opk today on cycle day 13 was going to ask the same as you! we :sex: yesterday, day before but breaking tonight as oh at work so do we go for it cd14,15,16?? confused i think we have buggered up already lol! according to my ov calculator my actual ov day is fri, when would you suggest testing ?Click to expand...

Didn't mean to leave you out cold! OPK testing or HPT testing?


----------



## AreIn83

ttcstill said:


> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> ttc still, maybe if you discard the first couple temps, the high ones? your chart will make some sense. maybe there was something environmentally different those days, besides those temps your chart looks okay to me! :hugs:
> 
> I will try but it is still not showing O day if I leave it on advanced..... I got the + on Thursday of last week..... I dont know how well I can follow the plan if I never get crosshairs...... and i am afraid I am going to miss it!Click to expand...

go to the charting page, where you put in your temps? Next to the temp box there is a checkbox for discarding temps, check those really high days off and see what happens. They won't disappear, they just won't show on your chart.


----------



## ginma

Hi, I posted that my hubby agreed to give this plan a try!! i think our test day will be april 27th. I dunno how to quote someone :wacko: I was gonna quote U mamaxm, when u asked if anyone posted test dates :shrug: silly me


----------



## spencerbear

Well i got my O on my persona yesterday cd12. Unfortunately me and OH managd to have a blazing row, so ended up not having sex. Which in turn had me having a tantrum and im now quite ashamed of myself about it. Although he wants another baby, he just thinks it will happen and no effort needs to be made.......typical man.

Anyway we did have sex on cd8 cd10 and cd11 and will again tonight (as we have now made up). Really think i should chalk ths one to experience and try not to fight again around O :blush:


----------



## mamaxm

AreIn83 said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> ttc still, maybe if you discard the first couple temps, the high ones? your chart will make some sense. maybe there was something environmentally different those days, besides those temps your chart looks okay to me! :hugs:
> 
> I will try but it is still not showing O day if I leave it on advanced..... I got the + on Thursday of last week..... I dont know how well I can follow the plan if I never get crosshairs...... and i am afraid I am going to miss it!Click to expand...
> 
> go to the charting page, where you put in your temps? Next to the temp box there is a checkbox for discarding temps, check those really high days off and see what happens. They won't disappear, they just won't show on your chart.Click to expand...

arein is the charting mastermind :)


----------



## mamaxm

spencerbear said:


> Well i got my O on my persona yesterday cd12. Unfortunately me and OH managd to have a blazing row, so ended up not having sex. Which in turn had me having a tantrum and im now quite ashamed of myself about it. Although he wants another baby, he just thinks it will happen and no effort needs to be made.......typical man.
> 
> Anyway we did have sex on cd8 cd10 and cd11 and will again tonight (as we have now made up). Really think i should chalk ths one to experience and try not to fight again around O :blush:

we always fight around o. i normally suck it up and :sex: anyways, grit my teeth through it and then once we're done continue yelling, lol. the trick is to make him think you've forgiven him before! otherwise he'll hold babymaking over you and refuse to do it, at least that's what my OH does, the jerk. :haha:


----------



## AreIn83

:winkwink:I only play one in the movies


----------



## AreIn83

spencerbear said:


> Well i got my O on my persona yesterday cd12. Unfortunately me and OH managd to have a blazing row, so ended up not having sex. Which in turn had me having a tantrum and im now quite ashamed of myself about it. Although he wants another baby, he just thinks it will happen and no effort needs to be made.......typical man.
> 
> Anyway we did have sex on cd8 cd10 and cd11 and will again tonight (as we have now made up). Really think i should chalk ths one to experience and try not to fight again around O :blush:

Never fails, had this happen too. I think I'm just so tense about making sure I get some sperm that I get antsy and irritable. :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

Mine did hold it over me, hence the no sex. He rolled over and refused point blank....... which is why i got cross and had a tantrum. I knwo what you mean about getting antsy, even worse when i could see my small window closng down on me :cry::cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

hi tidyroom im getting postive opk today on cycle day 13 was going to ask the same as you! we :sex: yesterday, day before but breaking tonight as oh at work so do we go for it cd14,15,16?? confused i think we have buggered up already lol! according to my ov calculator my actual ov day is fri, when would you suggest testing ?[/QUOTE]

hello this was my question best days to do bd? i was meaning hpt


----------



## new mummy2010

:wacko:think im having a blonde day but cant work out howb to get some tickers on my pages/messages!lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey girls we are going to start early..lol. Only on cd 6 but figure a little extra can't hurt. LOL

I know all about feeling grouchy about O time I think I am more sensitive then than when the evil witch shows up!! I nit pick my dh to death!!


----------



## AreIn83

new mummy2010 said:


> hi tidyroom im getting postive opk today on cycle day 13 was going to ask the same as you! we :sex: yesterday, day before but breaking tonight as oh at work so do we go for it cd14,15,16?? confused i think we have buggered up already lol! according to my ov calculator my actual ov day is fri, when would you suggest testing ?

hello this was my question best days to do bd? i was meaning hpt[/QUOTE]

If you have a pos OPK on cd13 then you bd 13, 14, 15 and 17.


----------



## mamaxm

k so chinese did NOT agree with me :nope: i'm thinking next cycle i'm going to try the fertility diet. and smep again:)


----------



## AreIn83

I took a damn test, it was negative. Stupid idea but I just can't resist.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mamaxm said:


> k so chinese did NOT agree with me :nope: i'm thinking next cycle i'm going to try the fertility diet. and smep again:)

Fertility diet?? 

And mamaxm... unless I missed something, I'm feeling really good for your chances this month! I don't think you'll need SMEP again! Keep the PMA up, hun!!!! 

:flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## trying 4 3rd

Hello I am new here but would love to try this with everyone next month if AF doesn't show up. I am testing April 10th. I will keep you posted. lots of sticky baby dust to all:dust:


----------



## californiamom

SquirrelGirl said:


> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> k so chinese did NOT agree with me :nope: i'm thinking next cycle i'm going to try the fertility diet. and smep again:)
> 
> Fertility diet??
> 
> And mamaxm... unless I missed something, I'm feeling really good for your chances this month! I don't think you'll need SMEP again! Keep the PMA up, hun!!!!
> 
> :flower::flower::flower::flower:Click to expand...

Mamaxm, I am agreeing with SquirrelGirl here. I don't think you'll need a "next cycle". The one true aversion that I had when pregnant with my daughter was Chinese food!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## mamaxm

trying to, haha! but i'd rather be pleasantly surprised then absolutely shattered. 
so if AF shows, i'm doing definetely this: https://natural-fertility-info.com/fertility-diet
and maybe the 10 day fertility smoothie challenge on the same website. i have a really crappy diet and again, i love structured plans and this seems to be a perfect one. just 'eating healthy' for me means frozen veggies and lean pockets, haha!


----------



## californiamom

AreIn83 said:


> I took a damn test, it was negative. Stupid idea but I just can't resist.

You're only 10dpo ... don't give up hope and retest this weekend!!!!


----------



## AreIn83

californiamom said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> I took a damn test, it was negative. Stupid idea but I just can't resist.
> 
> You're only 10dpo ... don't give up hope and retest this weekend!!!!Click to expand...

I bought 2 on the way home so I have a backup!


----------



## ttcstill

AREIN------ I got my cross hairs..... the day after I thought I ovulated but they are there..... as soon as i removed those high temps from when I was sick so I o'd Sat had sex everyday from 23-29 So I should be good I hope.... if not well at least I had fun!!!!:haha:


----------



## goddess25

I am totally joining this plan with you girls if AF shows up this month....


----------



## mamaxm

ttcstill- hooray for crosshairs!
my tummy is gurgling up a storm, that chinese did a serious number on me. 
the good news is if i get a bfn this cycle, i'm already prepared and excited for next cycle, with that new diet and i think i might try either maca root or some progesterone treatments (either a lotion or the pill). i try and add something new every cycle so i don't get too bored and my hopes stay up. but temp is still high, so that's good.
wantabbygirl and mrsc, you two are up for testing! :)


----------



## winegums

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:*Can you put me down for testing 23/04 pleaaase *:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mamaxm

yay!! so glad you're joining!!! i put your date up :)
so my chart (if i do say so myself) is looking ultra fab. so scared tomorrow it's going to DROOOOPPPPP. 
so in order to balance my paranoia with some good thoughts, i'm going to list a symptom that is very promising but bothering me.. my cheek has broken out. :( on one hand it's gross and driving me crazy, on the other hand i have literally NEVER had acne on my cheeks, usually just the t-zone, and i've got a small cluster on one cheek so i think this could be promising!


----------



## winegums

mamaxm that is actually a good sign as before i found out i was pregnant i kept saying to oh 'Look at my skin!!! What is going on!!' and crying!! haha. think i was a bit hormonal. Also boobies hurt and had a baby dream. day after baby dream i was like 'omg. i'm pregnant. i know i'm pregnant. that's why i feel... weird!' and took about 6 hpts before i believed it... but back the my periods were sooo irregular i didn't even realise i hadn't had af for 7 weeks.. so anyway... Good luck!!!

Oh btw me and OH bd last night even though its CD7 not 8 do you think it would matter if i did odd numbers instead of even? so on day 7,9,11, etc? xxx


----------



## Nessicle

yay for ttcstil for her crosshairs :happydance:! so glad your chart is making more sense to you now :flower: 

Must admit I am soo glad I don't temp anymore ha ha 

well 5dpo for me, had a weird tingly sensation near my ovary/uterus (couldnt quite decide where I could feel it lol) I've never had that before. Feel like I have thrush coming on too, like an odd threatening itch here and there. 

Too early to be ss'ing yet I know but a girl can dream hey?! haha xx


----------



## gingerwhinger

Hello everyone :flower:

Well I'm 4dpo and I am trying not to symptom spot but I can't help but notice that I am having loads of cm! I am normally dry after ovulation so :wacko: and I had a little prod and can normally feel my cervix with the tip of my finger as it never seem any lower but right now it has vanished!! Can not feel anything, nada, zilch. Loads of cm squishing about in there though. Wonder if this is good or bad?? My oh so lovely fella (he is lovely today, some days he is an arse) and I are going up the pub to see how rubbish we can be at the quiz and I am thinking whether to have a pint (yes I am a lady!) or steer well clear alltogether?? :wacko: I am well and truly sick of the 2ww already!!

As far as my general mindset goes we have had a good chat because oh knew I was getting a tad stressed. We chatted about enjoying all the time we have right now before we have a pregnancy/new baby in the mix and he is right. I was very poorly with my last pregnancy and will be again so he has made me think I should look at it like I get another month of feeling good and enjoying our social lives etc as appose to getting all gloomy about not being up the duff. Thought I would share this if it might help anyone else :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

Your OH is right hun - I think as women it consumes us as it impacts our every day life - you have AF, then preparing to ov doing opk's temping etc, then you have ov and have to persuade OH to dtd lol, then you have the 2ww where you're constantly wondering if you are pregnant, which impacts on exercise, sex, going out with friends etc. 

I'm going out tonight to a works quiz and tomorrow with some of OH's friends and their girlfriends so I will have a couple but I've got the old "antibiotics" excuse if any one asks why I'm not drinking lots! 

trying to stay as normal as possible to pass the time!


----------



## AreIn83

ttcstill-OH CONGRATULATIONS! It was mamaxm's idea to take out those temps and you chart looks a hell of a lot better now. 

mamaxm-your chart does look fabulous! Now help me with mine :haha: :
Ok so I put back in a temp I had discarded and it moved my crosshairs over two days and made them solid. Which makes more sense because it's after my OPK turned pos. Think I should leave it like it is now?


----------



## moxie08

Add me, please -- testing 26 April! =)


----------



## AreIn83

For you UK girls, I'm curious- what's the quiz?


----------



## Nessicle

What do you mean hun?

EDIT: ah I see what you mean - just like a pub quiz, like down the local pub. They do it in most pubs it's quite a tradition over here :haha: you put in like a £1 or £2 or something for each person playing, the the person who wins it, gets the money that everyone put in, it's usually popular culture or music or sports quizes!


----------



## AreIn83

Oh ok, we have something like that here but there's no money involved. And it's not hugely popular. They put multiple choice questions up on the TV and you have a wireless keyboard you put your answers in with.


----------



## Nessicle

ah right lol no this is in a pub, with lots of booze and heckling :haha:


----------



## fluffyblue

Girls can I ask your advice. Im CD13 have followed the plan so far BD on CD8, 10 and 12. Done my OPK at 3pm and its 80% positive, ie dark line but not as dark as control line, I reckon it will go positive tomorrow. My normal ovulation day is 14/15.

Im not temping as cant be bothered but do you reckon I should BD today or stick to the plan for tomorrow?

Thanks girls 

Heather xxx


----------



## AreIn83

That sounds like fun! I'm in a similar situation as you will be...a group of us are going to see a band at a bar (pub :haha:) for my birthday Saturday night and I'll be expected to get shitty and make a fool of myself but I'm always so hesitant this time of my cycle.


----------



## Nessicle

yeah me too AreIn - gonna use the old antibiotics excuse for just having a couple of white wines rather than get hammered as I usually would he he!!


----------



## AreIn83

fluffyblue said:


> Girls can I ask your advice. Im CD13 have followed the plan so far BD on CD8, 10 and 12. Done my OPK at 3pm and its 80% positive, ie dark line but not as dark as control line, I reckon it will go positive tomorrow. My normal ovulation day is 14/15.
> 
> Im not temping as cant be bothered but do you reckon I should BD today or stick to the plan for tomorrow?
> 
> Thanks girls
> 
> Heather xxx

stick to the plan when your OPK is positive tomorrow and BD for three in a row starting then. Those are the three GO! nights and you'll need him to have a good supply so give the ol' guy a rest tonight.


----------



## Nessicle

fluffyblue said:


> Girls can I ask your advice. Im CD13 have followed the plan so far BD on CD8, 10 and 12. Done my OPK at 3pm and its 80% positive, ie dark line but not as dark as control line, I reckon it will go positive tomorrow. My normal ovulation day is 14/15.
> 
> Im not temping as cant be bothered but do you reckon I should BD today or stick to the plan for tomorrow?
> 
> Thanks girls
> 
> Heather xxx

Hi Heather....hmmm well the plan says to bd for three consecutive days from when your opk is positive. 

Saying that, because me and OH had an argument on CD8 we couldnt start then so we started CD9, then 11, 13, 14 (+opk) and 15, then we stopped, we didnt even do an extra shot on Cd17 as figured by then, 2 days post +opk the eggy would probably not be viable anyway! Pretty sure my eggy popped on CD15 though 

I say do whatever you think is right, xx


----------



## AreIn83

Although, you may want to test one more time before bed just to make sure it doesn't get to 100%


----------



## stardust22

fluffyblue said:


> Girls can I ask your advice. Im CD13 have followed the plan so far BD on CD8, 10 and 12. Done my OPK at 3pm and its 80% positive, ie dark line but not as dark as control line, I reckon it will go positive tomorrow. My normal ovulation day is 14/15.
> 
> Im not temping as cant be bothered but do you reckon I should BD today or stick to the plan for tomorrow?
> 
> Thanks girls
> 
> Heather xxx

Hi heather,

I am similiar to you, I have had an 80% dark line on day 14. then it went to say 60% yest (day 15) and today its back to about 80%!! (day 16) so confusing. I normally ov on 18/19 ish so I am sticking with plan. myabe you should too. I wil bd today and then tomorrow off unless I get that darker line! I have got some digi's incase I need real clarification as this line business is driving me mad!! its only my first month ttc after my mmc and can see me getting the right hump with it all. Soooo much blimmin thinking about things. I guess I was lucky in getting pregnant first time trying last year but the outcome obviously devastating. Praying for my sticky little bean this time!
xxx

Really think this thread is great and the results are good! hoping for lots more positives yet for us all!!!


----------



## fluffyblue

Thanks, ill think ill test again bout 8pm and see then if its positive then go again tonight. I had follicle tracking last month and I know I ovulated CD15 with Clomid so hopefully im gonna pop CD14 or 15 again.


----------



## AreIn83

Morgan! Where are you? I need you to help me decipher my chart!!!!


----------



## Cookie dough

Hi Ladies,
Excuse me if I'm repeating (it's a long thread to read! lol) I'm wondering if any of you have longer cycles?
My cycle is normally 35/36 days (although I had a random 30day one last month). 

Should I be starting cd8 or later to compensate for the long cycle?- not sure if this matters?

Obviously I won't start so early with opk's as I usually get a + around cd20/22 (although it was cd16 last month).

Agggrrrr why can't things be simple??!


----------



## AreIn83

Cookie dough said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Excuse me if I'm repeating (it's a long thread to read! lol) I'm wondering if any of you have longer cycles?
> My cycle is normally 35/36 days (although I had a random 30day one last month).
> 
> Should I be starting cd8 or later to compensate for the long cycle?- not sure if this matters?
> 
> Obviously I won't start so early with opk's as I usually get a + around cd20/22 (although it was cd16 last month).
> 
> Agggrrrr why can't things be simple??!

I think you would be ok starting a little later than 8 but if you do happen to have another 30 day cycle, you won't know until it's too late. My cycles are 31-33 days so not quite as long and I started on 8.


----------



## Nessicle

just a question silly and I'm sure you are all doing this but do you do your opk's at the same time each day?


----------



## AreIn83

I do one test a day 10-13 at 6 am then 2 and sometimes 3 a day up until my positive all about 8 hours apart.


----------



## Nessicle

ideally you should do opk's after 11am as FMU isn't recommended for use with OPK's you should also do the same amount every day at approximately the same time, as during the day it can be lighter or darker and depend on what you've had to drink and how long you've held your pee for. 

That's why some days some people get lighter opk's then darker opk's because they're not done at the same time etc. Hope that helps!

I do mine at 12pm, 3pm and 7pm every day from CD10 and I get my positive every cycle at around 3pm on CD14


----------



## californiamom

mamaxm said:


> ttcstill- hooray for crosshairs!
> my tummy is gurgling up a storm, that chinese did a serious number on me.
> the good news is if i get a bfn this cycle, i'm already prepared and excited for next cycle, with that new diet and i think i might try either maca root or some progesterone treatments (either a lotion or the pill). i try and add something new every cycle so i don't get too bored and my hopes stay up. but temp is still high, so that's good.
> wantabbygirl and mrsc, you two are up for testing! :)

Mamaxm, my friend tried the progesterone cream last cycle and she couldn't do it for more than a day and then she was afraid that her cycle was messed up. She said it made her feel sick and tired and gave her symptoms of m/s. I've also heard that it can sometimes produce false positives. If you're concerned about your luteal phase, try taking vitamin b6. I tried that this last cycle, 50mg, in addition to my prenatal. If you're taking a prenatal, check the current levels of vitamin b6 first and, if it's low, supplement. I also force OH to take his multi-vitamin every day to make sure his swimmers stay strong. :haha:

I really hope that you do not need a "next cycle" though!!!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## AreIn83

Nessicle said:


> ideally you should do opk's after 11am as FMU isn't recommended for use with OPK's you should also do the same amount every day at approximately the same time, as during the day it can be lighter or darker and depend on what you've had to drink and how long you've held your pee for.
> 
> That's why some days some people get lighter opk's then darker opk's because they're not done at the same time etc. Hope that helps!
> 
> I do mine at 12pm, 3pm and 7pm every day from CD10 and I get my positive every cycle at around 3pm on CD14

I tend to get my pos with FMU and I don't know why this is. I test before bed and then again in the morning and have gotten my pos then.


----------



## AreIn83

I have stretchy CM today and I have no idea what that's all about. I NEVER have anything even closely resembling EWCM but I can stretch it an inch before it breaks. To anyone else, this would sound weird but I know you girls understand why I'm playing with my mucus.


----------



## trying 4 3rd

Hello I am new but have a question. I just got back from Dr. and he told me the way to find out when I am ovulating is:
Add 11 to the date of CD1.
Bd every other day for 5days.
example: CD1: 3/15 so u add 11 makes 3/26. u bd on 3-26, 3-28, and 3-30. 
He also told me not to take temps daily. I am so confused.

I am just wondering what you think about it. He has successfully helped tons of women get preggers. Please let me know what you think.

I want to try this plan you ladies have. The sperm meets egg plan. 
Which do you think I should go with? Thank you for info.


----------



## californiamom

AreIn83 said:


> To anyone else, this would sound weird but I know you girls understand why I'm playing with my mucus.

AreIn ... :rofl:

The two signs that I had that made me think "maybe" were temps and CM changes. :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## californiamom

trying 4 3rd said:


> Hello I am new but have a question. I just got back from Dr. and he told me the way to find out when I am ovulating is:
> Add 11 to the date of CD1.
> Bd every other day for 5days.
> example: CD1: 3/15 so u add 11 makes 3/26. u bd on 3-26, 3-28, and 3-30.
> He also told me not to take temps daily. I am so confused.
> 
> I am just wondering what you think about it. He has successfully helped tons of women get preggers. Please let me know what you think.
> 
> I want to try this plan you ladies have. The sperm meets egg plan.
> Which do you think I should go with? Thank you for info.

I'm sorry but I don't temping or SMEP very well. One of the other ladies can advise you better. Have you tried using Ovulation Predictors? SMEP I believe is similar to what your doctor is saying. The only difference is to know when you are most fertile and :sex: for three days in a row.

Again, the other ladies know how to chart and know this plan better than I do. Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

I'm a bit thick tonight after a busy day at work trying 4 3rd but could you explain the plan your doctor gave you a bit more for me please? :flower:


----------



## californiamom

Ness, I think he's telling her to :sex: on CD12, CD14, CD16, CD18 & CD20. He's probably trying to keep her relaxed by advising against temping?


----------



## bonjo808

AreIn83 said:


> I have stretchy CM today and I have no idea what that's all about. I NEVER have anything even closely resembling EWCM but I can stretch it an inch before it breaks. To anyone else, this would sound weird but I know you girls understand why I'm playing with my mucus.

This is the funniest thing I've read all day! I took a hpt at 10 dpo and got a BFN. I have not taken another one but I'm 99.9% sure that the :witch: is showing up right on time tomorrow. All my symptoms have been the same symptoms I have every month. I'm leaving town for the long weekend so I'll give a for sure answer next week. I feel really bad for bringing the stats down on this thread.. :cry: I'm such a disappointment...:dohh:


----------



## AreIn83

californiamom said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> To anyone else, this would sound weird but I know you girls understand why I'm playing with my mucus.
> 
> AreIn ... :rofl:
> 
> The two signs that I had that made me think "maybe" were temps and CM changes. :thumbup:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I hope you're right. I had an increased amount of cm with my preg in October but this is just different.


----------



## hopefully2

Do you know girls i think your 2 week waits are feeling longer than my own!! I'm itching to see who gets a bfp and hoping its all of you xx


----------



## Ejay

bonjo808 sending you some :hugs: but as everyone says it's not over till the :witch: shows.

Am keeping my fingers crossed for you, hope you have a lovely weekend.

Arein83 - I understand embarrisingly I found myself doing the stretchy CM thing in the toilet at work today :haha:. The things we do


----------



## AreIn83

I find myself thinking "Am I really doing this?" but I just keep doing it over and over.


----------



## Ejay

Do you think we ought to go to counselling for obsessive CM stretching dissorder (OCMS)

Will have to google what the treatments are:haha:


----------



## AreIn83

:rofl:!!!!! Do you think we could get a group discount?!


----------



## MyTurnYet

:dust:Can I join, too? It's going to be my second month of SMEP, but last month we may have missed a couple of vital days as OH was not feeling well. Can you put me down for testing April 28th?


----------



## californiamom

AreIn, you said you had increased CM with your preg in Oct. Did you m/c? If so, I'm so sorry.

Our stories are so similar. Our girls are just weeks apart and I also m/c in October. :dust: to you this cycle. And to all of you!!!! I really hope the statistics of SMEP stay strong! I keep visiting to see if more BFPs are added!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

hi can you put me down for testing plz !? do you girls test between 9-12 days pov?


----------



## Nessicle

californiamom said:


> Ness, I think he's telling her to :sex: on CD12, CD14, CD16, CD18 & CD20. He's probably trying to keep her relaxed by advising against temping?

aah right thanks hun!! :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

bonjo you are NOT a disappointment :hugs: xx


----------



## AreIn83

californiamom said:


> AreIn, you said you had increased CM with your preg in Oct. Did you m/c? If so, I'm so sorry.
> 
> Our stories are so similar. Our girls are just weeks apart and I also m/c in October. :dust: to you this cycle. And to all of you!!!! I really hope the statistics of SMEP stay strong! I keep visiting to see if more BFPs are added!!!

Yes, we m/c at 10 weeks after 15 months of TTC, it was December 3rd. My infertility is secondary to Depo-Provera. I never dreamed I'd have so much trouble getting pregnant again because DD was an unexpected surprise.


----------



## AreIn83

new mummy2010 said:


> hi can you put me down for testing plz !? do you girls test between 9-12 days pov?

mamaxm hasn't been on today and she manages the testing page. I gave her 11 DPO but I'm probably going to change it since FF changed my chart this morning on me.


----------



## Nessicle

AreIn I never realised how much you had been through! 

I hope that bfp is round the corner and you get a nice sticky bean xx


----------



## AreIn83

Thanks Ness, we're just chugging along. I told DH I'm about done. We sought out fertility treatment to get that pregnancy only to lose it, so I dropped that altogether. It's too emotional for me anymore. For the first year it was ok but we're going on year #2 and I started back to school because I got tired of waiting. A few more cycles and I'm going to have to do some serious thinking about whether or not we're going to keep trying.


----------



## new mummy2010

AreIn83 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> hi can you put me down for testing plz !? do you girls test between 9-12 days pov?
> 
> mamaxm hasn't been on today and she manages the testing page. I gave her 11 DPO but I'm probably going to change it since FF changed my chart this morning on me.Click to expand...

thank you im very new to this its all strange counting days to ov dpo etc not quite sure id even :sex: on right days so far bd on cd8,cd10,cd12,cd14 its cd 15 tomorrow so do we bd or not? then how often after ov confused.com:dohh::dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

that's totally understandable hun - although I hope you can find the strength to keep going as much as you can :hugs: 

It's weird because I've heard so many stories where couples have tried for a year or more and then when they've stopped "trying" it happens, I suppose because it does consume our days thinking, taking temps, opk's, 2ww etc it is so easy to become stressed or depressive because of it

I'm only on cycle 3 and I'm fed up already so goodness knows how you feel hun! 

xx


----------



## new mummy2010

oh and i asked for help last night on how to get banners/tickers on my posts?:blush:


----------



## AreIn83

Go to User CP at the top left, edit signature which is along the left hand side. It will give you a signature box to post your codes in for your tickers.


----------



## AreIn83

to get tickers, you can click on anyone's ticker in their signature and it will take you to the website to make it. Or you can Google "tickers" and find a bunch of sites.


----------



## new mummy2010

:blush::blush:im still having trouble with tickers copied and pasted to edit signature but only showing writing!?


----------



## new mummy2010

never mind give up!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

new mummy2010 said:


> never mind give up!

I remember I had a lot of trouble with getting the tickers to show too, and I'm a computer programmer!!! :haha: Sorry I don't remember how I finally got it to work. Haven't messed with it since I got them set up.

I think there is a section toward the top of the home page where you can get help with this kind of thing and test it out.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

oh, and welcome to all the new ladies! I lost track of who all is new since I was last on, so if you're new, this Welcome is for you! :flower:



My PMA has been all over the place. I was feeling pretty down because it seems like everyone is getting their BFPs around here and there won't be one left over for me, and I can't believe how many pregnant women and little kids I'm seeing around. Then stupid commercials about babies and news stories about -- you guessed it -- babies! I mean, seriously, give me a break!! :dohh: 

But I think my PMA is on the way back up today. I just wish I O'd earlier in the month, I feel like I'll be the last one to enter the TWW at this rate!! :wacko:

Anyway, hope everyone's doing well tonight!


----------



## trying 4 3rd

californiamom said:


> Ness, I think he's telling her to :sex: on CD12, CD14, CD16, CD18 & CD20. He's probably trying to keep her relaxed by advising against temping?

Yes that sounds about right. I am sorry for not being clear.:dohh: Do you think this sounds like a good idea? Please help someone. Sticky baby dust to all:dust:


----------



## californiamom

AreIn, I am so sorry to hear about your infertility problems. How do they know it's from Depo-Provera? Do they know the cause of the m/c? Ten weeks seems late for an early m/c. I can't imagine how devastated you must have been. :hugs:

I completely understand wanting to give up. We had been trying for #2 for about ten months. For us, DD was also a pleasant surprise and this last pregnancy happened for us quickly as well. I did not expect this time to take so long. I had given us three more cycles and I was going to call quits. Don't give up hope ... your :bfp: is coming!

SquirrelGirl, there are plenty left for you too!


----------



## californiamom

trying 4 3rd said:


> californiamom said:
> 
> 
> Ness, I think he's telling her to :sex: on CD12, CD14, CD16, CD18 & CD20. He's probably trying to keep her relaxed by advising against temping?
> 
> Yes that sounds about right. I am sorry for not being clear.:dohh: Do you think this sounds like a good idea? Please help someone. Sticky baby dust to all:dust:Click to expand...

Again, I'm not the best source. Do you know when you ovulate? I ovulate on Day 12 (of a 28 day cycle) so this plan would not be the best option for me. If you want to try SME, go ahead. It's similar to what your DR is suggesting. The difference is you would start on Day 8, then every other day until you get your positive surge on the OPK. 

You could create a hybrid of the two plans and :sex: every other day from Day8 to Day20. :haha:


----------



## trying 4 3rd

californiamom said:


> trying 4 3rd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> californiamom said:
> 
> 
> Ness, I think he's telling her to :sex: on CD12, CD14, CD16, CD18 & CD20. He's probably trying to keep her relaxed by advising against temping?
> 
> Yes that sounds about right. I am sorry for not being clear.:dohh: Do you think this sounds like a good idea? Please help someone. Sticky baby dust to all:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I'm not the best source. Do you know when you ovulate? I ovulate on Day 12 (of a 28 day cycle) so this plan would not be the best option for me. If you want to try SME, go ahead. It's similar to what your DR is suggesting. The difference is you would start on Day 8, then every other day until you get your positive surge on the OPK.
> 
> You could create a hybrid of the two plans and :sex: every other day from Day8 to Day20. :haha:Click to expand...

Ok thank you so much. I will try that next cycle if I don't get my:bfp: this month. I am thinking I might though just having some weird feelings lately. Idk will just have to wait and see.I really don't know exactly when I ovulate. FF said yesterday I ovulated on the 27th but when I entered temps today it said no clue basically due to temps. Gotta love this ttcing. Thank you for talking to me.


----------



## LuckyD

Just thought I would update and say we are still following the SMEP...

It's CD15 for me and we have BD'd every other day...I haven't got a positive OPK yet, which surprises me as I have 28 day cycle..but everyone says to keep on testing and it may be late than I thought, so will keep at it! Luckily I obsessively ordered way more than I need so wont' be running out any time soon!

Fingers crossed for all of you lovely ladies in the 2WW! I am watching this thread anxiously for any news!!!!

xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well ladies I am not sure I will get to use the plan this month!! UGH!! We were due to start it tomorrow and I sometime O on cd12 but can be as late as cd16 and my dh will gone if its later than cd15!!! UGH he has a 3 day drill next weekend. I had so much pma for the month and it just flew right out the window when he told me that!!:(


----------



## mamaxm

sorry i haven't been on girls! took my dog to the dog park today with OH and we were there allll day. 
arein, i'm not sure why your chart changed! but it still looks good which is the important part :) i put in my high temp earlier than usual, ended up falling asleep and woke up at usual temp time and it had dropped. but no sign of AF yet!
going fertility diet shopping tomorrow! list is so long.. the good news is though that if AF shows, i will be preoccupied with this new diet, if she doesn't, this diet is apparantly good for pregnant women too.. not that i'll stick with it throughout the pregnancy (my family have all had strong cravings for very bad foods during pregnancy, i'm not going to fight them!) but at least i wont be wasting groceries! also thinking of starting an aspirin regimen. 
AREIN! only two more days!!! :happydance: i'm just ready to know, either way it goes.


----------



## mamaxm

ugh no sleep again! going to test in 3 hours! so it is officially the 2nd and AF is due the 3rd. i think a test should be accurate today. wish you ladies were night owls like me so i had someone to chat with!


----------



## spencerbear

I might as welll of sat here chatting to you last night, given the amount of sleep my lovely (normally sleps right through) little 2 yr old had. So i will spend most of today trying to :sleep: at any opportunity


----------



## mamaxm

https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j145/aprettypicture/MO.jpg

https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j145/aprettypicture/9eb7cea98892__1270164895000.jpg

https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j145/aprettypicture/a94c5033e981__1270164879000.jpg

k so this is my test from this AM (didn't pee for 2 1/2 hours and then i just couldn't wait any longer, so please be honest since my heart isn't truly in this one since i didn't use FMU!). can y'all see anything? i finally figured out how to get pictures from my cell online :)
i'm not sure. they're definetely screen tilters! :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

my gosh I have missed so much I was at my sisters and then my dad was here and so many pages to read now lol..... 

mamaxm no I hadnt had these blobs before cept for when I found out I was pregnant and just had it again yesterday but dont want to look into it incase im not
yes I know what you mean we would be given birth in a couple of months if it worked out the way we wanted it to. 

Gingerwhinger both sound so yummy!! haha the moose puddings sound lovely but my fave is cheesecake I cant decide, can you post me some? know what you mean about school they are the same here too.

FX AreIn83, sorry for your testing result maybe too early but I end up doing that too sometimes as cant help myself

Rockabyebaby it may just be too early to show a BFP. I have got clumpy cm too today and yesterday. 

welcome dottiemad and GL im sure it will happen for you soon. Im hoping for all of us

Sorry Sophia and hope you get the result you want, you are definitely still in with a chance

Ginma glad your DH agreed it is hard wrok but you just need to stick to it and not too hard considering we were bedding everyday before this, the way I look at it is you feel like you are doing a well worth plan and its only regimented for about 1 week. 

hehe... why does it always happen this way spencerbear I have done that once or twice myself and Im too stubborn just to make up to have sex

newmummy - I dont use OPK rubbish at them I use the CBFM

Make a ticker then go to customer profile, edit sigs and add the code there and save. You get the bbc code from your ticker page just copy and paste hope this helps!!!

Reedsgirl GL hope this is your month keeping everything crossed for you

GL and Welcome trying 4 3rd

Thats very true gingerwhinger it can take over our lives and its hard not to think about it but good to try and keep a normal routine as this is when our stress levels stay down. Ness hoe you enjoyed yourself, good to get out and socialise. 

OMG bonjo you are not a dissapointment and dont every think like that. Any update on testing?

Im so sorry to hear that AreIn83 and hope you get what you want very soon

Hi to everyone else I may have missed how r u?

Mamaxm im not sure I think I mite see something in the first one??!!

Phew Ive caught up with this thread lol...


----------



## Nessicle

good morning girls!! 
how is everyone? 

Mamaxm just looked at your tests - I see a slight something on the inverted but I have to be honest babe I don't see anything on the non-inverted :hugs: there is still time yet though! 

6dpo for me today and I have no PMA whatsoever today, I actually feel like crying because I feel AF is defo gonna come on Thursday :cry:

She's coming girls I just know it! 

xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Ness I dont really have anything either but we can cling onto the hope that the month I conceived I had not one sympton just felt normal so there is a chance for us yet. Scary our AF date is due soon!


----------



## winegums

mamaxm i don't know if it's my screen brightness but i can def see a line on bottom two! i'm on my laptop and when i push the screen further back i can see them even more!!! good luck xxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> Ness I dont really have anything either but we can cling onto the hope that the month I conceived I had not one sympton just felt normal so there is a chance for us yet. Scary our AF date is due soon!

thanks Shona :hugs: 

I'm doing my best to cling on to hope but just feel like crying today like I know it's never gonna happen - suppose we all have those days though hey? :flower:

I don't know, guess I'll always feel like this in the 2ww until I actually miss an AF 

can't believe AF is due in 6 days!! eek!


----------



## soph77

mamaxm - I can sort of see a faint something on the inverted but I'm sorry I can't see a line on the others :( I hope you get some darkening soon and get that bfp 

Ness - I had no symptoms with ds pregnancy until I was about 5 weeks and got sore boobs. But then again, he was a surprise so I wasn't looking for symptoms!

Well I am now officially in the 2ww at 2dpo, I will get my crosshairs tomorrow and even though we had crappy bd this cycle, we did manage to do 1 on o day so I am hoping that it will be enough to get lucky. It only takes 1 right?


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Soph! I have some "symptoms" but nothing different to any other cycle so I think they're all pretty normal for me though!

I hope the 2ww goes fast for you honey xx


----------



## mamaxm

no sorry's girls! i really love honest answers and i'm glad i can get them from y'all :) it was after holding for maybe two hours. i've got one more hour then i'm going to try again, this time i've been holding for four hours.. winegums, i think i might possibly see something on the last one too! i can on the inverted but i'm not sure how i feel about it. only the witch knows, wonder if she's gonna bring me some bad news tomorrow.. 
ness, pma! this is your third cycle right? well three is my lucky number and three is a good number in general :)


----------



## wantingagirl

yes Ness I remembered this feeling like last time all too well and we just cant help ourselves guess thats why they call it a rollercoaster but hey we just keep on going? Its so scary mines is due weds and willing myself not to test

Sophia definitely only takes one I hope you get your BFP 

mamaxm keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## LuckyD

mamaxm - as winegums said, maybe it is my screen brightness but I think I can see something on all three of them - especially the second one. Don't want to get your hopes up if there isn't anything there, but got to be honest and say that I can see something. Test again? 

Sorry you other ladies aren't feeling too positive - don't give up get - you have days to go yet!!! Fingers crossed for all of you xxx


----------



## winegums

btw mamaxm i was buying pregnancy tests online :D lol and it said this on the listing: it's for the 10miu ones so don't know if it helps

_If I see 2 lines but one is fainter than the other is this a positive result? 

Yes, if 2 lines appear you are pregnant no matter how faint the lines appear. Our 10mIU tests have been designed to identify very early when you are pregnant and the test line will be fainter than the control line until you have been pregnant for about 4 weeks by which time the test line will be as dark or darker than the control line. This ensures our tests do not give false positives which is very important when you want to know if you are pregnant or not._


----------



## AreIn83

mamaxm said:


> sorry i haven't been on girls! took my dog to the dog park today with OH and we were there allll day.
> arein, i'm not sure why your chart changed! but it still looks good which is the important part :) i put in my high temp earlier than usual, ended up falling asleep and woke up at usual temp time and it had dropped. but no sign of AF yet!
> going fertility diet shopping tomorrow! list is so long.. the good news is though that if AF shows, i will be preoccupied with this new diet, if she doesn't, this diet is apparantly good for pregnant women too.. not that i'll stick with it throughout the pregnancy (my family have all had strong cravings for very bad foods during pregnancy, i'm not going to fight them!) but at least i wont be wasting groceries! also thinking of starting an aspirin regimen.
> AREIN! only two more days!!! :happydance: i'm just ready to know, either way it goes.

Can you move me to Monday? With the way FF has been jerking my crosshairs around, I'm not really sure where I'm supposed to be. I had asked a VIP question about where I should leave them yesterday and she told me to leave them to where they had moved, CD18, because it made more sense with my CM and OPK. So I left it. Then today, I put in my temp (temp SAME as yesterday) and it moved it back to CD16. So I want to wait 2 more days just to be on the safer side.


----------



## AreIn83

Mamaxm-I see a little faint something and so did DH...he was reading over my shoulder and thinks I'm silly. Fx that it gets darker!


----------



## Nessicle

aww thanks guys :hugs: 

yeah mamaxm 3rd cycle hope it's my lucky number :)

Shona yeah we do have to pick ourselves up and dust ourselves off ready for the next month of ttc.....hope none of us have to d that! 

so me and OH had :sex: earlier on and when I went to the toilet after I'd finished wiping OH's "fluids" away lol I noticed there were clumps of EWCM, do you think he just 'knocked' it from my cervix? I'm 6dpo (+opk 7 days ago)


----------



## ttcstill

Ness- I read somewhere that it is common to have fertile like CM while pregnant ...... Maybe this is your month FX ..... and loads of :dust:


----------



## ttcstill

AREIN - i hope you get it ..... you definitely deserve your :bfp:...... 

Ladies I have a question when I changed my method from OPK to advanced it changed my O date again...... which is now showing for saturday instead of friday....... and the crosshairs are dotted WTH does that mean???? HELP!


----------



## Nessicle

ttcstill said:


> Ness- I read somewhere that it is common to have fertile like CM while pregnant ...... Maybe this is your month FX ..... and loads of :dust:

OMG I just got butterflies when I read that - eek I hope so!! :flower:

thank you for the :dust: and same to you! xx


----------



## Nessicle

ttcstill said:


> AREIN - i hope you get it ..... you definitely deserve your :bfp:......
> 
> Ladies I have a question when I changed my method from OPK to advanced it changed my O date again...... which is now showing for saturday instead of friday....... and the crosshairs are dotted WTH does that mean???? HELP!

I think dotted/dashes means that there is information missing or something has been changed (i.e. to advanced method or opk method etc)


----------



## ttcstill

Okay so last night I waok up about 4 am screaming..... I was having a nightmare..... All I remember is some strange man grabbbing my arm and making a reference to my being pregnant and then telling me I would never have my baby girl!!!!!! Ughhhhhh it is so disturbing....... Why can I not have a dream of bows and ribbons instead of a nightmare in which I am pregnant????? :nope:


----------



## AreIn83

but evening dreaming about being pregnant can be a positive sign for some women. Even if your dream was pretty frightening....yikes. I dream about babies and breastfeeding and giving birth even when I'm on my period so I don't think this applies to me. :haha:


----------



## AreIn83

californiamom said:


> AreIn, I am so sorry to hear about your infertility problems. How do they know it's from Depo-Provera? Do they know the cause of the m/c? Ten weeks seems late for an early m/c. I can't imagine how devastated you must have been. :hugs:
> 
> I completely understand wanting to give up. We had been trying for #2 for about ten months. For us, DD was also a pleasant surprise and this last pregnancy happened for us quickly as well. I did not expect this time to take so long. I had given us three more cycles and I was going to call quits. Don't give up hope ... your :bfp: is coming!
> 
> SquirrelGirl, there are plenty left for you too!

My doc determined it was because of the Depo. The literature says that you can't expect fertility to return for 6-12 months after stopping and could take as long as 2-4 years. Well...we're going on two. This doc tried telling me I had PCOS without doing any testing besides my hormone levels-which all came back normal. And slapped me with a bunch of medicine. The medicine I think jump started my O again, I wasn't O'ing at all prior to that. Long story short, I switched doctors and my new doc says that it isn't true, I don't have PCOS it's just because of the Depo and my fertility is sluggish to return. 
I had a sub-chorionic bleed with my m/c. These bleeds are ok if they occur after eight weeks. I started bleeding at 5 weeks. It stopped for 5 more and then started again the week I m/c. :hugs:
Do you know what caused your m/c?


----------



## Nessicle

i was on depoprovera too AreIn - it was the most horrendous bc I've ever been on - gave me depression and severe cystic acne I was a mess!

I was on it for two years then came off it (going back to when I was 19 years old, I'm 26 now). I didnt have a period for 9 months and goodness how long it took me to ovulate, thankfully at that time I wasn't ttc x


----------



## AreIn83

new mummy2010 said:


> never mind give up!

When you set up your ticker, it will give you multiple choices for which code to use. There is one that says EZ in it (or something). it's one of the shortest codes you can use. You just have to try each code by pasting it in your box and then hit Preview and it will show you if it's the right one. If it's gives you what you've got in your siggy, then delete all of the code and try a different.


----------



## faerieprozac

AF got me on time today i'm afraid :( sad times. Will continue to next month though.


----------



## AreIn83

Nessicle said:


> i was on depoprovera too AreIn - it was the most horrendous bc I've ever been on - gave me depression and severe cystic acne I was a mess!
> 
> I was on it for two years then came off it (going back to when I was 19 years old, I'm 26 now). I didnt have a period for 9 months and goodness how long it took me to ovulate, thankfully at that time I wasn't ttc x

I gained 30 pounds (66 kg) was about the extent of my side effects while on it but when I stopped it....whoa buddy. Acne, bb tenderness for 6 months, cramping, morning sickness, dizziness...every preg symptom in the book. I took innumerable HPT's for the first 4 months thinking I was lucky and was pregnant.


----------



## AreIn83

faerieprozac said:


> AF got me on time today i'm afraid :( sad times. Will continue to next month though.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

We've really messed up our SMEP this month :dohh:
OH has been ill though. . .

BUT as far as I can tell I haven't OVd so I'm still in with a chance :thumbup:

xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hiya all hope we all enjoying Good Friday i been decorating !! 

Well so glad I waited as got my positive OPK bout 11.30am so jumped on hubby when he came in from work as couldnt be bothered waiting until tonight, so just got tomorrow and sunday then tuesday and all done !


----------



## Nessicle

AreIn83 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> i was on depoprovera too AreIn - it was the most horrendous bc I've ever been on - gave me depression and severe cystic acne I was a mess!
> 
> I was on it for two years then came off it (going back to when I was 19 years old, I'm 26 now). I didnt have a period for 9 months and goodness how long it took me to ovulate, thankfully at that time I wasn't ttc x
> 
> I gained 30 pounds (66 kg) was about the extent of my side effects while on it but when I stopped it....whoa buddy. Acne, bb tenderness for 6 months, cramping, morning sickness, dizziness...every preg symptom in the book. I took innumerable HPT's for the first 4 months thinking I was lucky and was pregnant.Click to expand...

gosh you suffered badly after it then I was lucky all my symptoms went away after finishing except it took my period a while to return, I had to take preg tests every month cos I just didnt know!

They should tell you the side effects before giving it to people - they never told me anything just that I only had to have it every 3 months and it could stop your periods, they don't warn you about the other side effects!


----------



## mamaxm

BFP AFTER USING FMU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
posting pictures in a few hours just so that you guys can have a look and make sure it's in the right place and all that! it's faint, but there without squinting or tilting or anything!!!!!!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
i'm off to the movies with my family (not telling yet) but as soon as i get back i'm posting pictures, already taken them so you'll know it's not an evap or anything!!!!
i could faint.


----------



## mamaxm

oh here is a crappy picture:
https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j145/aprettypicture/3f60032f7bb2__1270197550000.jpg
it's so much darker IRL you have to screen tilt for this one but completely obvious, i'm just wondering if it's in the right place, don't know what else that line could be though :happydance:


----------



## mamaxm

doublepost, but looking at it on here doesn't do it justice at all. you probably wont see it. it's seriously beautiful IRL though, very thin but dark! :)


----------



## louloubabs

YAY!!!!!!! Wooohoooooo. That's ace news mamaxm!! So pleased for you! Can't wait to see the pics. But I'm going out tonight so will have to wait til tomorrow to have a peak at them. Lol.

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Nessicle

yay mamaxm!! so happy for you!! 

when you gonna get a digi?! 

So I've had EWCM today, and now just felt like I had an AF gush so I ran to the toilet and it was CM!! really fluidy but lotiony if that makes sense? It's like the colour of wall paper paste!


----------



## mamaxm

thanks! i can't wait to get a digi, probably going to get one tonight. ignore that picture it's making me mad. can't see but a shadow on that one, there is a solid line I SWEAR. remember how i didn't believe any of my first faint ones?! I COMPLETELY BELIEVE THIS ONE, because it's actually there this time :happydance: nervewracking though, AF is due tomorrow.. wont officially add another bfp or change my status until i test again. 
thanks for your support girls :)

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## mamaxm

and i haven't bought all those healthy groceries yet so i might be skipping the ultrahealthy fertility diet section :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

it's usually more visible in real life as the light the camera lets in can cancel some of the colour out! Oooh can't wait to see your digi! 

How many dpo are you?


----------



## AreIn83

Please get a digi! I'm so excited for you! I can't tell if it's the first dark smeary line to the left of the control line?


----------



## GemmaG

Hi can I bee added for testing on the 15th April this is my first month were I have been following the SMEP :flower:


----------



## mamaxm

9! but i had an ID three days ago. oh goodness i hope this is real, i feel like i'm in a dream. can't pass that line off as an evap, it came up immediately. i could cry.


----------



## louloubabs

Haha, I don't blame you for scrapping the mega healthy fertility diet. Can't wait for you to do a digi :D

I can't believe I still have to wait for aaaaages to do my test. Haven't even ovulated yet! Haha. Oh well, hopefully it'll be worth the wait.

Ness - keeping my fingers crossed that these are good signs for you  

XxX:kiss:


----------



## selina22

mamaxm congratulations on you :bfp: cant wait to see your digi lets hope we all get the same xx


----------



## aragornlover8

DH and I decided to do SMEP this cycle too. Trying to maximize our chances while we can. I'm currently on CD4 , and CD8 still seems so far away. Guess I'm BD deprived. :haha:

Congrats to all the ladies who got their BFPs here, btw!


----------



## gingerwhinger

Hi all. Congrats mamaxm if it looks like a bfp more so in real life then it has to be!! Yay!

Quick update from me - I am having loads of cm and am totally knackered! Might be because I was out late last night (the being knackered not the cm!). I am quite happily trundling through the 2ww. Got a day of pampering my horse tomorrow, family meal sunday then out with friends monday so the days should fly by!

Keeping everything crossed for us all!


----------



## Koromaru

I know this plan is for people that already had a child but could it work for women that don't too?


----------



## winegums

no the plan is for anybody!!

mamaxm congrats!!! i told you :D:D:D

did you follow the plan exactly?

xxx


----------



## Ejay

Wow congrats mamaxm!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mamaxm YAY!! Congrats!!

AFM I am on cycle day 8 and let the bd start!! I did get some bummer of some news last night..my dh will be gone from cd15-18 and I so hope that I O before then!! I sometimes O on cd12 but as late as cd16. OOOOHHH FX we catch the egg before he leaves!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

mamaxm said:


> BFP AFTER USING FMU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> posting pictures in a few hours just so that you guys can have a look and make sure it's in the right place and all that! it's faint, but there without squinting or tilting or anything!!!!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> i'm off to the movies with my family (not telling yet) but as soon as i get back i'm posting pictures, already taken them so you'll know it's not an evap or anything!!!!
> i could faint.

Yay! Congratulations!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ttcstill

Mamaxm- see we tried telling you!

Can you ladies help me figure out why ff is not showing todays temp???? it was for 97.9 it showing in there if i go to the enter data screen but its not recorded on my chart.....


----------



## AreIn83

ttcstill said:


> Mamaxm- see we tried telling you!
> 
> Can you ladies help me figure out why ff is not showing todays temp???? it was for 97.9 it showing in there if i go to the enter data screen but its not recorded on my chart.....

Did you make sure the discard temp box isn't checked?


----------



## Loren

hey ladies!!!can i join please?? thanx to ness i'm goin to give it a go lol.i'm not temping or using OPK's this month tho stresses me out!!!so i' just going to BD from tonight (CD6) through till just before AF is due, like tonight then not tomorow then sunday ect?think that would be ok? reason i'm starting tonight is i keep feeling like AF has came back after leaving yesterday and its just watery CM plus been getting ovary pain since yesterday afternoon :S so oh well FX'd!!!xxxx


----------



## californiamom

Mamaxm, I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU! I just knew you would get your BFP this cycle!!!! :wohoo:

AreIn, they told me that it was most likely chromosomal issues that caused the m/c. They did not do actual tests on the fetus. Again, sorry you have been challenged with these fertility issues. The fact that you were pregnant recently is a good sign. It will happen again very soon! :hugs:

Ness, CM and temps were the two things that made me test. I honestly did not think this was our month. We barely :sex: on O days because OH was injured playing basketball. I wasn't even really "temping" but had taken a few after O for the fun of it. I had a huge dip and then it went up and stayed up. CM was really watery for the most part and, like you described, I was certain AF showed. Very good sign!!!!!

I can't wait to see the other BFPs come in. Stay away :witch:!


----------



## Loren

oops forgot to add i'll be testing on the 28th of april xxxxxx


----------



## mamaxm

bought some digis! going to do one tonight and one tomorrow, also bought 3 frers :blush: i'm so scared it was an error. showed mom the test and she saw the line right away and flipped, ran out and bought me another test and insisted i pee on it right then, of course it was bfn (literally three drops came out) and i told her it would be, haha! she keeps telling me it's going to be a boy, i keep telling her the witch still may show and not to get too excited, it was only one test! oh AF. please don't show.


----------



## hopefully2

Mamaxm i never doubted you for a second!! Its bedtime over here now but can't wait to see those digi's in the morning xx


----------



## soph77

faerieprozac said:


> AF got me on time today i'm afraid :( sad times. Will continue to next month though.

I am so sorry she got you :hugs:

Mamaxm - Wooohooo! Congratulations honey! So happy for your :bfp:!!!!!

Ness - I had creamy yesterday and a heap of it this morning, hoping it is a sign! I had more creamy this morning that I had fertile cm in all the days leading up to O!


----------



## mamaxm

k so new dates are up and such, went ahead and put a bfp by my name, because it was a positive test, haha, after showing my mom i know i'm not crazy. waiting to tell OH till 5 weeks (or trying) because i told him a week ago that if i was pregnant, our baby would be the size of a poppyseed (the how big is your baby page on thebump.com, i showed him) and at 5 weeks, baby is the size of an appleseed, i told him i thought i might be out this month a few days ago so i'm going to let him think that until 5 weeks (if it's a sticky one and not a chemical, i wish i had waited to test) and at 5 wks i'm going to give him an appleseed and surprise him :)
i followed the plan the best i could, my o date was off so i didn't have the best information available, so it wasn't exact but i had the basics down.
got to get my calculator out and see how our percentage is now! i'm praying for two things right now: this isn't a chemical, and tons of you will be in first tri with me and we can all have 2010 babies. :hugs:
seriously, girls testing within the next two weeks.. i need y'all to get your bfps. seriously. :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey mamaxm we will be trying extra hard to join you in 1st tri!!


----------



## mamaxm

good! i hope so! i'm trying extra hard to be positive, tested again and got another faint line on internet strip (but fainter than before, but the first + i got was fmu) and bfn with a digi. trying to remind myself i'm only 9dpo and i'm not using FMU. 
i know you girls are honest :hugs: you think i should be a bit concerned? tested after 6 hours of sleep this AM and got that +, didn't pee for four hours this afternoon and there was an ultra faint line, would have probably tossed it if i didn't get the + this AM. and the neg. digi. 
been checking CM almost every hour for AF, normally i start spotting around 2 or 3 am. no sign of her yet.
oh i am freaking out. oh god please don't let this be a chemical. this is my first ever bfp, i would think after getting it i would get another one even without FMU? 
OH left me alone tonight so it's all i'm going to think about :(
sorry i'm going on about it but you girls are the only ones i can talk to about it for now :hugs:oh also, didn't want to tell you guys this a couple days ago cause you'd think i was crazy.. but i was worried about my short lp and when i saw i had an ID i started worrying about my lp being too short and the poor little thing getting kicked out of it's new home so i started taking vitbcomplex (i knew it wouldn't lengthen my lp immediately but for some reason i just had to do it). didn't know whether or not to take it today so i googled it and apparantly it's very good for preventing miscarriages so i'm not letting them go till i get a nice dark line.

and i hope you're all doing well. 62.5% success rate! sorry for the novel i am like, going into panic attack mode and trying to ease my nerves. wish you girls were onnnnnnnnnnnnn and hope you're having bfp dreams <3


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hang in there girl. How long is your normal cycle?? I would think you are fine. I know what your worried about and for tha reason I hate early preagnancy test. LOL. I actually just started a thread wondering how many woman think they should come with a warning label about the chemical pregnancy rate. It has really went up because of these test. I have my FX this is the real deal for you!! Good luck I will be praying your little bean sticks!!


----------



## mamaxm

thank you that means so much to me. i'm trying so hard to stay positive but i am a worry wart. i'm so scared of falling asleep and waking up, testing and it being bfn. or even worse, waking up to the nasty witch. oh god. 
and i shouldn't have shown my mom the test, but she came to visit me literally minutes after i took it and i had to show her to make sure i wasn't crazy and seeing things! now she's texting me and asking me how her grandbaby is and all that :wacko: i keep telling her it's not certain!
i haven't seen alot of complaints with false positives with the ICs so i guess the good news is even if it is a chemical, i know at least that i can physically get pregnant. but man will i be shattered.
oh, and my cycle is usually 28 days. i'm officially on CD28 as of an hour ago. obsessively checking CM to make sure there's no spotting.


----------



## californiamom

Mamaxm, I can completely relate to how nervous you are! AF is due today for me as well. Even though I took two FRERs earlier in the week, I went out and bought two more digitals tonight. I took one about an hour ago and was terrified that it was going to turn BFN. Thankfully, it didn't. I still worry though.

Try to stay positive! BTW - I think your idea of telling OH at 5 weeks with an apple seed is really cute.

Can we officially be bump buddies now? :winkwink:


----------



## mamaxm

haha almost officially! i just need to make sure, if i get another bfp i'll believe it.. i guess i just need to accept that i'm still very early, lots of girls don't get their bfps at 9dpo, or even 10., and i seriously need to calm down before i have a heart attack :haha: there's no way i'm going to be able to sleep tonight, just going to be waiting every 4 hours and poas :wacko: when's your EDD again? 
btw, i peeked into first tri and we (god willing we, maybe just you) will be having 'december dreamers'! i remember i wanted a september star soooo bad but december dreamers is all the better:)


----------



## LuckyD

Totally understand why you are worrying Mamaxm :hugs:

But keep telling yourself that you are only 9DPO, that is really early, so many women dont' get a result until much later than that. A line is a line, and I am sure it will get darker in a couple of days!

I don't know if there is anything you can do to take your mind off it (my mind would be going crazy too!) but don't drive yourself too mad!

My fingers are crossed for you and sending lots of positive thoughts your way xxx


----------



## californiamom

I don't have an official EDD but, based on my anticipated O date, I'm guessing Dec 10th. You O'd on the 24th? If so, you would be December 15, 2010!!!!!

I am already on December Dreamers. I hope I'm not cursing it but I'm just so excited. I have to go to two baby showers tomorrow and I have been dreading this day. Thank God, I got this BFP! I actually had fun shopping for shower gifts tonight.


----------



## mamaxm

i hope to be in december dreamers tooo! are the baby showers for you? if so lucky! i can't wait to go baby shopping, god willing my line gets a bit darker. all my fingers and toes are crossed. and my moms, i swear she'll probably put a blue onsie in my easter basket come sunday (she still has young kids so she still does baskets, i don't complain :D)
poor OH, completely clueless but i've noticed today and yesterday he's been extra attentive, carrying things for me and sending me sweet texts and such. i guess it's a good thing he's not here or i probably would have told him about the test, i'm just dying to tell him but i can't until i'm sure.


----------



## winegums

mamaxm fx for you its sticky ::D:D

as for me i'm angry!!!! yesterday was cd 9 for me and we are bd on odd numbers not even 7,9,11 etc hope it wont make much difference! i was soo tired last night and stayed up late for oh so we could bd and guess what. he pulled out!!!!!!!! i just sat there trying not to cry and he was all confused, saying 'well you're not ovulating yet' ARGHHH he think if we just bd when i ovulate it magically happens and i just hope this whole month is not messed up now :( i want a 2010 baby :( xx


----------



## californiamom

Haha. It's a little too early to start planning my shower. :winkwink:

The showers are for OHs college friends. Two of their wives are pregnant and due just weeks apart. The ironic part is my due date (from the Fall pregnancy that we miscarried) would have been right in between them. Knowing that, I've been dreading their showers. Thankfully, I now have my :bfp: and can go tomorrow feeling hopeful. 

Moms are so funny. I bet she's very excited to be a grandmother. I told my mom as well. We didn't tell OHs parents though and we won't until we hear the heartbeat. They are just very negative people and I can't deal with that right now. My brother's wife is pregnant and due end of October and my younger sister is trying to conceive. There is a chance that my mom will be a grandma of three new babies in 2010-2011! Right now my daughter is her only grandchild and we live about 3,000 miles from them.


----------



## mamaxm

oh that's okay hun. i think if you're not o'ing anytime soon, what the smep website says about starting early is that the swimmers need to be released so that fresh ones are available, if you're not near o yet i wouldn't worry about it :hugs: 
but i probably would have smacked OH and told him he was going to have to get ready cause we're going to have to do it all over (even though i know he'd basically be shooting a blank if we did it twice in one night, i'd make him do it just so he learned his lesson!)
also, i was lurking charts and i found a couple where these girls only bd'd ONCE! day of or day before o and got pregnant! doesn't follow smep but it just goes to show you that it can happen :)


----------



## mamaxm

i thought it might be a little early for a shower, i'd like to know the sex first! haha! but who knows, there's never a bad time to get presents :) especially baby ones. 
yeah, she doesn't have any grandchildren yet so she just about cried. i IMMEDIATELY said MOM DO NOT CRY IT IS NOT FOR SURE!!! hahaha. she's so excited but completely set on a boy, not sure why? we're 50 50 :) thank god.


----------



## californiamom

winegums said:


> mamaxm fx for you its sticky ::D:D
> 
> as for me i'm angry!!!! yesterday was cd 9 for me and we are bd on odd numbers not even 7,9,11 etc hope it wont make much difference! i was soo tired last night and stayed up late for oh so we could bd and guess what. he pulled out!!!!!!!! i just sat there trying not to cry and he was all confused, saying 'well you're not ovulating yet' ARGHHH he think if we just bd when i ovulate it magically happens and i just hope this whole month is not messed up now :( i want a 2010 baby :( xx

:hugs: winegums :hugs:

I'm so sorry you are feeling frustrated ... I would be too! Just know that you're still in strong. I had a similar moment with OH last cycle ... and I did cry! Hang in there, sweetie. Just continue with the plan the best you can. Do you know when you ovulate? If you still have a couple of days, I wouldn't worry. Just try to stick to the schedule from here.


----------



## californiamom

mamaxm said:


> oh that's okay hun. i think if you're not o'ing anytime soon, what the smep website says about starting early is that the swimmers need to be released so that fresh ones are available, if you're not near o yet i wouldn't worry about it :hugs:
> but i probably would have smacked OH and told him he was going to have to get ready cause we're going to have to do it all over (even though i know he'd basically be shooting a blank if we did it twice in one night, i'd make him do it just so he learned his lesson!)
> also, i was lurking charts and i found a couple where these girls only bd'd ONCE! day of or day before o and got pregnant! doesn't follow smep but it just goes to show you that it can happen :)

I'm one of those cases! If I O'd when i thought I did, we only :sex: one time during my fertile period. OH hurt himself and shut me off for a week. It can happen!!!!


----------



## winegums

i know i can imaging if it was at a crucial time lol i would have gone mad :p but i just didn't expect it I was like 'what is wrong with you!!!' lol

ahh nevermind.. i wanna be bump buddies with you guys :D lol and i want to be in america so i get a baby shower lol they are not very common over here... but i think they are starting to get more popular!!!

i actually make nappy cakes and stuff so i wish baby showers were more popular over here!! lol might make some money xx


----------



## mamaxm

oh yeah from what i've seen those go for ALOT over here. i'm a shopoholic and i've been lurking baby sites since i started ttc and i remember seeing one that was around $300!! crazy.. also found the cutest sailor jerry diaper bag, it will be the very first thing i order when i'm sure i'm pregnant.


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls!! 7dpo today for me!! 

Thank you for all the positive comments for me in the previous posts :hugs: it means soo much! 

Well I ended up having 3 and a half glasses of white whine spritzers. Is that really bad? I feel really guilty today but I couldnt not have a few or questions will have been asked etc and OH would have had the piss taken out of him lol (men!)

As for symptoms, bit of crampiness today and also felt a tugging sensation in my uterus early this morning, pretty sure I wasn't imagining it, I was awake but drifting as it was early, also had a pretty low alcohol tolerance last night, I felt sooo drunk after 2 glass of white wine spritzer!

Mamaxm I can't wait to see your next test!! So happy and excited for you!! 

xxx


----------



## stargirl69

I used this the month I got my bfp! It was my 4th month trying. I'd used opks every month and always bd around ovulation 2-3 times but it wasn't until I did the sperm meets egg plan that I got my bfp!


----------



## Nessicle

congratulations stargirl! thank you for sharing with us and giving us added PMA :flower: xx


----------



## winegums

yay congrats stargirl!!! :D

ness it wasn't bad don't worry about it!!

the weekend i conceived my first was actually when me and OH were 'taking a break from ttc' LOL!!! we went away for a long weekend and i drank sooo much!! ate so much rubbish etc. when i found out i was like ohhh no!! :dohh:


----------



## mamaxm

don't worry about it ness :) think about all the girls who had surprise pregnancies and drank! 
goodness this two week wait has taken forever, hasn't it? we have like 60 girls and only 8 testers! 
ugh going to try and sleep. i keep testing every couple hours and it's driving me nuts, these bareeeeeelly there squint and turn lines, not like the one yesterday. but i drank nothing and slept for so long yesterday, going to try and get some sleep and see. 
swanny and mrsc, both of you are up!


----------



## Nessicle

winegums said:


> yay congrats stargirl!!! :D
> 
> ness it wasn't bad don't worry about it!!
> 
> the weekend i conceived my first was actually when me and OH were 'taking a break from ttc' LOL!!! we went away for a long weekend and i drank sooo much!! ate so much rubbish etc. when i found out i was like ohhh no!! :dohh:

aww thanks sweetie just concerned cos I'm already 7dpo but banking on the fact that implantation has probably only just happened if I have conceived so won't matter too much right now I hope!


----------



## Nessicle

mamaxm said:


> don't worry about it ness :) think about all the girls who had surprise pregnancies and drank!
> goodness this two week wait has taken forever, hasn't it? we have like 60 girls and only 8 testers!
> ugh going to try and sleep. i keep testing every couple hours and it's driving me nuts, these bareeeeeelly there squint and turn lines, not like the one yesterday. but i drank nothing and slept for so long yesterday, going to try and get some sleep and see.
> swanny and mrsc, both of you are up!

very true! suppose when you are ttc you want to be careful about everything hey?! 

don't test again til evening hun and hold your pee, try not to drink too much either cos it'll dilute the results, 

I haven't got any tests in the house except a digi which I can't use unless AF is late! I got +hpt's with IC's last cycle and then AF came on time so don't know if they were all evaps or not here's a pic of one from last cycle! Either evap or I had a chemical! I compared it with an opk I did at the same time too - this was 11dpo!


----------



## rocksy2185

Ooh just told the DH we're gonna try it this month, he was, well, up for it, until I told him he was going to have to stay awake for half an hour post BD to keep me entertained while I lie with my hips elevated... I mean, it's not too much to ask, I don't want him to do me a well choreographed dance with scarves or anything, just not to look over and see his tonsils as he's snoring away would be a bonus!!

So, just a quick question - anyone got a tally of how many BFP's this thread has yet? I've tried going through all 101 pages, but I'm just getting crossed eyed!

X Rocks X


----------



## selina22

Ha i cant keep up with the pages but thought id say im cd9 now so rest day for me lol and the days are dragging i want things to hurry up lol 'patience' lol x


----------



## soph77

rocksy2185 said:


> Ooh just told the DH we're gonna try it this month, he was, well, up for it, until I told him he was going to have to stay awake for half an hour post BD to keep me entertained while I lie with my hips elevated... I mean, it's not too much to ask, I don't want him to do me a well choreographed dance with scarves or anything, just not to look over and see his tonsils as he's snoring away would be a bonus!!
> 
> So, just a quick question - anyone got a tally of how many BFP's this thread has yet? I've tried going through all 101 pages, but I'm just getting crossed eyed!
> 
> X Rocks X

All the stats are on the first page of the thread rocksy :)


----------



## rocksy2185

Thanks Soph! My gosh your ladies are doing quite well aren't you? :) 

x


----------



## stardust22

Mamaxm OMG congratulations and what an Easter Egg Surprise! YAY!!

I just bd'd and have my laptop for entertainment (trying not to drop it on my head in this awkward position!!!) lol

I still havent had my pos ov yet MMMM. but just hoping its a late one as its really my first try since the mmc!!! having a few ov pains but need to see the smiley face on that test!
x


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations mamaxm :hugs:


Its just taken me nearly 2 hours to catch up on this thread lol


----------



## ttcstill

QUOTE=mamaxm;4924898]k so new dates are up and such, went ahead and put a bfp by my name, because it was a positive test, haha, after showing my mom i know i'm not crazy. waiting to tell OH till 5 weeks (or trying) because i told him a week ago that if i was pregnant, our baby would be the size of a poppyseed (the how big is your baby page on thebump.com, i showed him) and at 5 weeks, baby is the size of an appleseed, i told him i thought i might be out this month a few days ago so i'm going to let him think that until 5 weeks (if it's a sticky one and not a chemical, i wish i had waited to test) and at 5 wks i'm going to give him an appleseed and surprise him :)
i followed the plan the best i could, my o date was off so i didn't have the best information available, so it wasn't exact but i had the basics down.
got to get my calculator out and see how our percentage is now! i'm praying for two things right now: this isn't a chemical, and tons of you will be in first tri with me and we can all have 2010 babies. :hugs:
seriously, girls testing within the next two weeks.. i need y'all to get your bfps. seriously. :)[/QUOTE]

I hope to be in 1st tri with you Mamaxm.......... keeping my fx'd.............. feeling kinda sick this morning...... had to hurry and get out of bed but it didnt settle my stomache down at all...:shrug:


----------



## selina22

hi just a quick question for you all i am following this plan and currently cd9 but this is my first cycle after 2yrs because of pill so not sure when i ovulate been testing so i dont miss the surge but i am allways get faint lines i know i wont get a positive till about cd13 but why are there lines does it mean its coming or is it normal to always have faint lines thanks xx :bfp: to us all xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies! Officially started the plan!!! WOOHHOO bring on the BFP!!


----------



## aragornlover8

selina22 said:


> hi just a quick question for you all i am following this plan and currently cd9 but this is my first cycle after 2yrs because of pill so not sure when i ovulate been testing so i dont miss the surge but i am allways get faint lines i know i wont get a positive till about cd13 but why are there lines does it mean its coming or is it normal to always have faint lines thanks xx :bfp: to us all xx

Yes it is. This is because you always have some LH in your system. The test is considered positive when at least half of the line is as dark or darker than the control. Hope this helps! :hugs:


----------



## selina22

aragornlover8 said:


> selina22 said:
> 
> 
> hi just a quick question for you all i am following this plan and currently cd9 but this is my first cycle after 2yrs because of pill so not sure when i ovulate been testing so i dont miss the surge but i am allways get faint lines i know i wont get a positive till about cd13 but why are there lines does it mean its coming or is it normal to always have faint lines thanks xx :bfp: to us all xx
> 
> Yes it is. This is because you always have some LH in your system. The test is considered positive when at least half of the line is as dark or darker than the control. Hope this helps! :hugs:Click to expand...

Ok thanks ill keep testing until i get a strong positive lol hopefully soon ha :thumbup: :bfp: everyone


----------



## Loren

mamaxm said:


> oh that's okay hun. i think if you're not o'ing anytime soon, what the smep website says about starting early is that the swimmers need to be released so that fresh ones are available, if you're not near o yet i wouldn't worry about it :hugs:
> but i probably would have smacked OH and told him he was going to have to get ready cause we're going to have to do it all over (even though i know he'd basically be shooting a blank if we did it twice in one night, i'd make him do it just so he learned his lesson!)
> also, i was lurking charts and i found a couple where these girls only bd'd ONCE! day of or day before o and got pregnant! doesn't follow smep but it just goes to show you that it can happen :)

just a little post, i am 1 ov those ppl lol, sadly it ended in MC but we BD'd twice in december CD10 and CD13 and lone behold after a year of not trying but not preventing i got my BFP in jan :) but as i sed it all ended at the end of jan :( but stil i only BD'd twice and got mine :) if only it was as easy as that now!!!!xxx

oh and started the SMEP lastnyt!!!! :D FX'd xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

hi girls!! 

how is everyone doing??

well I've just got back from visiting relatives all day and my boobs have been hurting all afternoon!! I never get sore boobs and when i touch them they kill!! They feel kinda warm/burny too and had like a pinching sensation behind my belly button!! 

OMG started thinking I might actually be pregnant! 4 days til AF is due eek!!


----------



## ttcstill

Nessicle said:


> hi girls!!
> 
> how is everyone doing??
> 
> well I've just got back from visiting relatives all day and my boobs have been hurting all afternoon!! I never get sore boobs and when i touch them they kill!! They feel kinda warm/burny too and had like a pinching sensation behind my belly button!!
> 
> OMG started thinking I might actually be pregnant! 4 days til AF is due eek!!

Are you not on CD 7 ???? Why is AF due in 4days???? I haver had tender breasts...... morning sickness...... !!!!! fx'd for our :bfp:'s


----------



## wantingagirl

wow cool sounds promising Ness!! Have had symptons of UTI infection for the last five days in a row and had cramping but dont know if cos of the UTI. Creamy CM today and sore bb round the armpit area. Sharp pain kind of the rest hand side down the bottom of my tummy. Had something like this last month so dont wanna look into it. Cant believe AF due in 4 days getting scared now if she comes on Wednesday

How is everyone else doing thread too long to reply to everyone as wasnt really on for a couple of days. I dont usually get pc in the evening but DH gone out, peace lol...


----------



## Precious318

Hello Ladies...I'm back from Vegas (DH and I broke even...I had good luck on the roulette :) It took me a while to get updated on all the pages 

CONGRATULATIONS mamaxm!!! I'm so excited for you!!! :thumbup:

So an update for me..I am currently CD15..we :sex: on cd 12 & cd14 (I began on cd12 because of my 36 day cycles). I have creamy white cm and should O next week. This is the only place where I can post my updates and people actually care...LOL!! Thanks ladies

To all you ladies in the 2ww...I wish you all a :bfp:!! Welcome to all the ladies that joined

:dust::dust::dust: to us all


----------



## Precious318

Nessicle said:


> hi girls!!
> 
> how is everyone doing??
> 
> well I've just got back from visiting relatives all day and my boobs have been hurting all afternoon!! I never get sore boobs and when i touch them they kill!! They feel kinda warm/burny too and had like a pinching sensation behind my belly button!!
> 
> OMG started thinking I might actually be pregnant! 4 days til AF is due eek!!

Hey Ness, I really hope this is your month!!


----------



## Nessicle

ttcstill said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> hi girls!!
> 
> how is everyone doing??
> 
> well I've just got back from visiting relatives all day and my boobs have been hurting all afternoon!! I never get sore boobs and when i touch them they kill!! They feel kinda warm/burny too and had like a pinching sensation behind my belly button!!
> 
> OMG started thinking I might actually be pregnant! 4 days til AF is due eek!!
> 
> Are you not on CD 7 ???? Why is AF due in 4days???? I haver had tender breasts...... morning sickness...... !!!!! fx'd for our :bfp:'sClick to expand...

no honey I'm 7dpo and have a 13 day LP AF is due on Thursday which come tomorrow will be 4 days (today is nearly over so counting from the AM!)


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> wow cool sounds promising Ness!! Have had symptons of UTI infection for the last five days in a row and had cramping but dont know if cos of the UTI. Creamy CM today and sore bb round the armpit area. Sharp pain kind of the rest hand side down the bottom of my tummy. Had something like this last month so dont wanna look into it. Cant believe AF due in 4 days getting scared now if she comes on Wednesday
> 
> How is everyone else doing thread too long to reply to everyone as wasnt really on for a couple of days. I dont usually get pc in the evening but DH gone out, peace lol...

thank you Shona!! Sounding good for you too fx for us both xx


----------



## ttcstill

Nessicle said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> hi girls!!
> 
> how is everyone doing??
> 
> well I've just got back from visiting relatives all day and my boobs have been hurting all afternoon!! I never get sore boobs and when i touch them they kill!! They feel kinda warm/burny too and had like a pinching sensation behind my belly button!!
> 
> OMG started thinking I might actually be pregnant! 4 days til AF is due eek!!
> 
> Are you not on CD 7 ???? Why is AF due in 4days???? I haver had tender breasts...... morning sickness...... !!!!! fx'd for our :bfp:'sClick to expand...
> 
> no honey I'm 7dpo and have a 13 day LP AF is due on Thursday which come tomorrow will be 4 days (today is nearly over so counting from the AM!)Click to expand...

thats what i meant 7dpo ...... not cd7 sorry......


----------



## ttcstill

On ff it give you possible pregnancy points..... what are the statistics of those points in relation to pregnancy?????


----------



## Nessicle

oh ha ha lol yeah I'm 7dpo (counting from CD15 day after I got my +opk as I'm not temping) so only got 4 days as of tomorrow til AF is due!


----------



## Nessicle

ttcstill said:


> On ff it give you possible pregnancy points..... what are the statistics of those points in relation to pregnancy?????

well a friend over on another thread has got her bfp two days ago and it's only given her 73 points or something lol so not that reliable I don't think!


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks, sounds good for you too!!!

Plz plz plz [-o&lt;

Got to be our turn this month come on SMEP! :hugs:

Precious glad you had fun in las vegas and hope everyone else is doing good


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Shona darling!! I'm getting excited!! Although I was thinking cos I had a few drinks last night that maybe that's why my boobs ache and stuff but I'm getting burning sensations through them and they feel precisely sore and not just achey - almost bruised!! 

I have so much crossed for us babe!! xxx


----------



## mamaxm

ultra faint line, fainter than yesterday :cry: going to take my + pregnancy test off FF for now just so i can see the analysis and all that. so frustrated!
no sign of AF though. usually she would have shown around 3 am, and i'd be having cramps and all that, all i've got going on now is every couple hours i'll get a quick stabbing pain, and it'll quit.
just wanna know one way or the other. maybe the test yesterday was bad? the line was dark and fairly close to the control. ugh.
well all of your symptoms are sounding promising :) i can't wait to see more bfps!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks mamaxm!! I'm hoping a test on Tuesday will show something! 

Perhaps the test you just did was a bit faulty?? Was it an IC? loads of women got a mega faint line on the IC's even though they were like 4 weeks pregnant - have you tried a different brand?xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Nah I dont think thats why they would ache hun more to do with our hormones hopefully. Mine are sore on and off at the top and on my chest bone get sharp pains every now and again. 

My fingers and toes crossed for us Ness 

We did everything right so heres hoping xxx

Mamaxm I would still see the line as a positive all the tests work differently. And also a good sign your AF has not shown. FX for you :hugs:


----------



## mamaxm

i tried digis, bfn, but i used both when i was 9dpo (mom ran out and bought them, she was so excited about my first + she insisted i do them again.. right then and there. haha) . the one i got a + on was an IC and those are all i've got left besides one digi that i'm saving.. i think i'm just going to hold out, AF is always on time so if she doesn't show today i'll wait another day or two and try again. all this testing is driving me crazy. of course i'm hoping for a bfp but if not i need to start scouring my town for some maca, think i'm going to try it this next cycle is the witch shows.


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah that's where mine are sore at the top and round the sides! have shooting pains too! Omg I hope this is it fir us!xxx


----------



## ginma

Hey Ladies!
I have a question for you, I am suppose to go get x rays next week of my lower back and i don't know how that would effect my ttc, should I wait till after the x rays to try? or just put off trying this plan till next month? really don't want to wait but I need to get my back taken care of, not sure what to do... any ideas?


----------



## wantingagirl

Ginma - Just tell them there is a possibility you may be pregnant and they will put something to prevent your tummy from being exposed. I had an xray when I was 7 months pregnant, its something heavy they place on your tummy. The alternative is to wait till the following month. 

ooh ooh hehe... getting excited myself now. Our symptons are so similar!! Can you imagine if we got our BFP on the same day too!! What day are you testing Ness? :dust:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im still only getting Faints on my OPKs grr thats so annoying!!


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> ooh ooh hehe... getting excited myself now. Our symptons are so similar!! Can you imagine if we got our BFP on the same day too!! What day are you testing Ness? :dust:

I know!!! Do you also feel like your hips are aching quite low down? Having the odd twinge here and there but most of the nipping etc has gone now well for the moment anyway!! 

Think I will test on Tuesday at 11dpo but I'm a bit hesitant in case I get lines then AF comes, at least if I dont test and AF turns up then I haven't got my hopes up but if my boobs stay sore and I keep getting fertile CM then will defo test! 

xx


----------



## wantingagirl

sorry MissZoie Im not really sure about OPK I use CBFM. What day are you on your cycle?

Not really aching all the time but on the right handside near my hip I get a sharp pain every now and again and I know this sounds strange but when Im sitting and move it feels like there is a strange stetching feeling like movement I cant explain its so weird but Im not pinning anything down to pregnancy yet incase its a letdown. Yeah thats worse when you get the lines then the witch arrives. Why dont we both test Wednesday or Thursday if we can hold off til then as that way will be a definite? :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Sounds like a plan to me babe! Wednesday is a good day - AF due Thursday for me :af:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

wantingagirl said:


> sorry MissZoie Im not really sure about OPK I use CBFM. What day are you on your cycle?

Im on CD17 ive been getting faints for a few days now but its only positive when its the same color as the control line. Its driving me mad now :growlmad:


----------



## wantingagirl

Wicked Wenesday is the day my AF due please would be amazing if this was it for us. You see loads of people you know get your BFP and then they enter the next stage of the thread and you dont really hear from them as much as im still left here lol.... come on both of us to first trimester! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

:happydance: it's coming for us babe!!! 
:bfp:'s here we come!!

Just noticed I have an ulcer as well that's just sprung up in my mouth!!


----------



## Loren

ginma said:


> Hey Ladies!
> I have a question for you, I am suppose to go get x rays next week of my lower back and i don't know how that would effect my ttc, should I wait till after the x rays to try? or just put off trying this plan till next month? really don't want to wait but I need to get my back taken care of, not sure what to do... any ideas?

ur best bet is to fone them hun. because ur not ment to get them wen ur pregnant but dont no much about if ur TTC but ur best foning just to make sure lvly :) gd luck xxxxx


----------



## ttcstill

Mamaxm my test date according to FF is the 15th although I will probably start POAS as early as Tuesday. I have had a pregnancy dream although it was quite creepy..... tender breasts,cramps, gas, bloating,oh and nausea this morning,plus lots of creamy CM...... etc etc right now FF is showing me with 23 pts so I guess we will see.


----------



## mamaxm

Ness- i have a couple spots in my mouth too, so seeing as i either had a chemical or i'm pregnant, it's a good sign :thumbup: FX'd for you! 
ttcstill- FF usually sets your testing date past when your period would be due, are you going to wait that long, or test when your period is due?

no sign of AF, i should be spotting. good sign and i broke the news to OH that i got a + test. i've had a HORRIBLE migraine all day and been sleeping literally all day, i nap and then wake up and sleep again, alll day. he asked why i've been so sick lately and i had to tell him. he was very excited but i let him know that the witch could show any minute and my tests haven't been that great. 
mom keeps texting and asking if aunt flo has shown, she's so funny, not too good with cell phones so she says "AUNT FLO THERE 4 U?" hahaha. like once an hour. i keep saying "no mom, not yet. quit asking, i'll let you know". hahahah.
:af:[-o&lt;:af:[-o&lt;:af:[-o&lt;:af:[-o&lt;:af:[-o&lt;:af:[-o&lt;


----------



## ttcstill

mamaxm said:


> Ness- i have a couple spots in my mouth too, so seeing as i either had a chemical or i'm pregnant, it's a good sign :thumbup: FX'd for you!
> ttcstill- FF usually sets your testing date past when your period would be due, are you going to wait that long, or test when your period is due?
> 
> no sign of AF, i should be spotting. good sign and i broke the news to OH that i got a + test. i've had a HORRIBLE migraine all day and been sleeping literally all day, i nap and then wake up and sleep again, alll day. he asked why i've been so sick lately and i had to tell him. he was very excited but i let him know that the witch could show any minute and my tests haven't been that great.
> mom keeps texting and asking if aunt flo has shown, she's so funny, not too good with cell phones so she says "AUNT FLO THERE 4 U?" hahaha. like once an hour. i keep saying "no mom, not yet. quit asking, i'll let you know". hahahah.
> :af:[-o&lt;:af:[-o&lt;:af:[-o&lt;:af:[-o&lt;:af:[-o&lt;:af:[-o&lt;

No I will start testing on the 7th


----------



## mamaxm

your dates up darling!


----------



## mamaxm

OH is getting me zaxby's :) so there, super healthy fertility diet! in your face. :haha:
still taking my bcomplex and baby aspirin though. don't know if anyone else takes b complex, but it is so gross. my whole purse stinks like it and i can taste it even after i swallow. nasty stuff.


----------



## ttcstill

I have been cramping since 4dpo and they are higher up in my stomache than normal af cramps...... but then I usually dont start cramping until the day of or the day after the:witch: shows up with all her extra baggage:haha: .......

Oh ladies FYI..... My significant other bought my ring this morning....... I will soon be engaged...... :happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh wow congrats ttcstill!! 

Wantingagirl & Ness good luck!! FX for some more BFPs on here!! Mamaxm no AF is a very good thing!! Stick little bean stick! :)


----------



## soph77

ttcstill said:


> I have been cramping since 4dpo and they are higher up in my stomache than normal af cramps...... but then I usually dont start cramping until the day of or the day after the:witch: shows up with all her extra baggage:haha: .......
> 
> Oh ladies FYI..... My significant other bought my ring this morning....... I will soon be engaged...... :happydance:

That is so awesome, congratulations! I still remember dh proposing to me like it was yesterday! So romantic!


----------



## mamaxm

:) i know! so mad, i guess my mom told my sister about my bfp and now she's texting me too. we're southern and word gets around quick i suppose, haha!
congrats ttcstill! 
yep she's still not here. she should have shown 24 hours ago. my fingers are crossed, i've decided not to test tomorrow though, i SWEAR i'll wait till 14dpo if AF doesn't show. so let's see, oh it's easter officially! happy easter! so today i am 11dpo. so three more days and i'll test again, and use my digi.


----------



## wantingagirl

Thats not good Zoie hope you get your positive soon maybe just a little later this month?

Ness that could be a sign too, I had Gingivitus when I was pregnant last

Keeping my FX for you mamaxm looking good so far. Im getting achy legs which usually happens a few days before AF so think I may be out this month but we shall see. If I get EWCM in a couple of days know I will be out as this is what always happens. 

Wow ttcstill Congrats thats fab and will be amazing if you are also pregnant!!

Thanks reedsgirl im not holding out much hope tho but we will see

GL for your stronger BFP mamaxm spread some dust our way xxx


----------



## winegums

awww bless congrats ttcstill xxx

good luck everyone else xx


----------



## wantingagirl

haha just as I was posting got some EWCM about 10 mins later so guess I will prob get my AF in the next couple of days, this is my normal routine :cry:


----------



## mamaxm

not over till the witch shows! keep that pma up :)

(lol, i know i'm not one to talk, hahaha!)


----------



## wantingagirl

mamaxm said:


> not over till the witch shows! keep that pma up :)
> 
> (lol, i know i'm not one to talk, hahaha!)

hehe.... mamaxm I know one minute im up the next im down. Just know she is gonna come now I get ewcm everytime before she does. The only thing I want if she does is to hold off a couple more days to my LP is fine as only on 10 dpo and last month she came 3 days early so bit worried about that and know last month I ov day 15. Thanks for the PMA but we shall see :hugs:


----------



## mamaxm

i know, mine is in the gutter too. afraid that test must've been a dud, i guess only time will tell. either way, i'm excited about trying out maca root and eating healthy this cycle, and taking my vitamins more frequently. as long as i have something positive to focus on i'll be okay.
so your cycle was 25 days last time? goodness. i hope it's not short this cycle :) and hope you get your bfp, i'm telling you every time i see your name for some reason i think you're one of the girls that got your bfp and i almost change your name to a bfp every time i edit the testing post. so maybe that's a good sign :)


----------



## wantingagirl

oooh mamaxm you have renewed my pma, lol...

Dont give up on your BFP a line is a line, when are you testing again?

Im not sure why it was that short last cycle never has been always 28 days so LP was only 10 days so would have never got pregnant but maybe was a one off?

Yes Im the same aswell as long as I have something to focus on. I will be using my CBFM next month and sofcups yay to softcups, heard lots of good things about them! 

Thanks for your kind words :hugs:


----------



## mamaxm

kind and HONEST words, that's whats important! kind words mean nothing if they're not true!
i've vowed not to test for three days (i'll be 14dpo) if the witch doesn't show. by then the line should be dark if i am pregnant. if not i'll move on to the next cycle and not let it bug me, simply can't. the hard part is going to be telling my mom/sister/OH to let it go and NOT to bring it up, not particularly interested in chatting about it with them.


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls!! How is everyone?

Mamaxm have you tested again?? 

Shona - I defo recommend the softcups they're awesome! I manage the official testing thread :flower:

OMG my boobs are mega sore today! Its so sore across my breastbone and under my arms feels almost bruised and my boobs are really really tender and feel almost tingly burny sensation! 

I had a dream last night I did about 5 tests and they were all positive.....OMG I think I'm pregnant girls!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Yes very true whats the point in making someone feel better if its unrealistic. We will just need to wait and see but for you all I can say is a line is a line so im hoping you get a good result and AF still not arrived so that has to be good. 

I would not like to have to explain it to my family either. Dont jump the gun yet tho cos Im sure you will get the outcome you want by the looks of it at the minute :happydance: PMA for all us girls xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

hehe.... Morning Ness I hope you are, sounding good to me!

I got some EWCM this morning which I always get before AF and achy legs so possibly out for me. Please just hold off for a couple more days tho so my LP is not short [-o&lt;

Pain still under my arm sharp pain at my bb but just slight and sharp pain left hand side of tummy across from bellybutton.

Im just waiting for AF to come now. 

GL to you and think will be using softcups next month


----------



## Nessicle

thank you honey! Don't count yourself out yet though - loadsa women get EWCM before their bfp! and your symptoms sound good babe xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks for the PMA hun, im sure I will be fine just see what happens and even if I do get witch I can look forward to softcups and CBFM hey but who am I kidding course I want BFP more than anything lol....

Do you know when you just get that feeling cos the same symptons of AF happen at the same time every month I just have a feeling....


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I know what you mean honey :hugs: a cycle buddy of mine (Nixilix) has just got her bfp and she was convinced AF was coming, she didnt have any symptoms really, she got her bfp yesterday! xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Oh Yeah I seen her on another thread have spoken to her a few times POAS addict like me lol.... noticed she got her BFP just shows you. I guess last time I thought I had no chance and I was pregnant so always a chance so we shall see :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

good girl for the PMA!!! I have everything crossed for both of us!!


----------



## wantingagirl

hehe.... oh well if I havent got PMA then theres no point as will just make things worse :hugs: what will be will be

I have everything crossed for you too!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you sweetheart! chin up :flower: x


----------



## wantingagirl

Nessicle said:


> thank you sweetheart! chin up :flower: x

Thanks hun I will be fine. My dads visiting me (he lives away) so that will keep me busy and if it comes I can move forward to next month :p


----------



## Nessicle

If I am pregnant, is it normal for sore breasts to be more sore first thing and to ease off a bit during the day? I noticed they were very sore last night, extremely sore this morning and that extreme soreness has gone down a bit but they still hurt and feel tingly burny??xx


----------



## mamaxm

mine were sore on and off. they were usually mostly sore at night and throughout the day they'd get sharp pains at random times. symptoms sound good! FX'd for you!
trying my hardest not to test till 14dpo as long as the witch doesn't show, i should have been spotting yesterday and today and so far nothing :happydance: but for some reason i'm not feeling very positive about it, trying to keep that pma up but i just don't think this is my cycle, i think it must've been a chemical. would a chemical make my cycle longer?


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh thanks honey!! I'm so excited! yeah I'm having sharp twinges on and off and they feel tingly/burny and sore, but they were excruciating this morning, OH couldnt come near me lol!

Nooo don't lose your PMA honey and if AF hasn't shown then go get a different brand of test rather than IC's - they're not very reliable I haven't bought any tests this cycle, I have a digi in my drawer for when AF is late but that's it! I'm not sure on the longer cycle if yoiu have a chemical but I hope it is not a cp for you! xx


----------



## stardust22

HELP!!!!! can anyone shed some light on my situation with OPK!!!

I am on CD19 and have been testing since CD13. I have gone from no line to some faint ones and on CD16 it seemed fairly dark so i tried my digital for back up (cant afford to do digis everyday) and it was negative. today have just got what I would class as a definately positive on the line, clearly darker! I have a photo but dont know how to put it in here? so I used my last digital and it was negative!! argghhh. What is happening here.

This is the first month since ttc since my miscarriage and have long cycles of usually 32-34 days. When I got pregnant in November I think I ov'd about cd18-19. I used the tests back then but only the cheap ones and never had a digital so from the test I just did the line was like that and I trusted it! now I am confused as I have a negative digital?

Sorry this probably makes noooo sense, I am rambling!!

basically, Should I keep testing as I have 15 more superdrug line ones and see what happens the next 2 days and take todays line as a positive and ignore the digital?

x


----------



## winegums

ness when i was pregnant my boobs hurt like hell first thing in the morning but gradually i wouldnt notice it as much during the day
it last about a couple of months
xx


----------



## Nessicle

winegums said:


> ness when i was pregnant my boobs hurt like hell first thing in the morning but gradually i wouldnt notice it as much during the day
> it last about a couple of months
> xx

:happydance: thank you darling! I can't believe I'm getting excited about having sore boobs :haha: I don't want them to go away cos I never get sore boobs and it means so much to me for them to be sore lol! They hurt just when I touch them now and mainly on the sides xx


----------



## LuckyD

Wow, so excited reading everyone's symptoms - sounding very good so far!!

I am STILL waiting for a positive OPK....CD17 for me of a 27-29 day cycle. I really, really hope they get positive soon. They have definitely been darker the last couple of days, but still not positive. Do some people just never get a positive but still ovulate? I have heard that they just don't work for some people. If it gets much later I am gonna start worrying that my LP is too short...arrrrgh! Am feeling a bit worried about it all.


----------



## Jay_Bird

I'm going to try this, seen as it seems to be working :D
I'm feeling a bit more positive now :)

xOxOx


----------



## gingerwhinger

Hey everyone :flower:

Well I either have a virus or I am preggars - I am 100% sure I have one of these 'conditions'!!

Since yesterday mid day ish I have been totally knackered, I have had a non stop headache, I am very windy (oh is disgusted with me) and I had heartburn so bad last night I hardly slept. I have also felt sick when I have eaten, thought I just didn't like last nights pasta so left a load but couldn't even finish my ham sandwich at lunch time today - very unlike me. Sorry for tmi but I have had sick come up to my mouth twice today and feel bloated and just alltogether rubbish. I have also had 3 mega hot flushes. This could all be a virus I think other than I have also had some very sharp sore stabbing pains in my uterus but I had a couple last month so I don't pin anything on that. All the other stuff though?? Who knows!

Off to a family dinner tonight - I have made double chocolate cheesecake for pud :happydance: but I still feel a bit blurgh so not sure how much I shall be eating. So I either have a bug or I am pregnant! Definately one of the two because these 'symptoms' are not made up!

Good luck everyone :flower:


----------



## ttcstill

Hi ladies just wondering if you could tell me why my chart is rising so darn high ...... is this supposed to happen?


----------



## minidyson

I think that's a good sign?


----------



## Precious318

Happy Easter ladies!! 

ttcstill - Congratulations on the engagement!!! 

mamaxm - I hope that line gets darker for you

wantingagirl - Thanks, Vegas was great. Keep up the PMA...you're not officially out until the witch comes...sending you reassuring :hugs:

Ness - Those symptoms sound promising! Yay for sore boobs..lol

gingerwhinger - Your symptoms sound good as well...when do you test? double chocolate cheesecake sounds very yummy!!

Stardust22 - Not sure if I know the answer but I didn't want you to think I ignored you...maybe go with the results of the cheapies? Also, very sorry about you mc :hugs:

Sorry to anyone that I left out but I am sending you a lot of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Nessicle

nice to see you honey! Glad you had a good time in Vegas!xx


----------



## minidyson

Hi all. So we were staying at the Mother-in-laws for Easter so missed the 'just for luck' last day of the plan. Looking at FF, I hope we have done enough, but if we get a BFN, then I would say we haven't followed the plan to the letter so don't want to bring the stats down!

Trying to stay hopeful but not got much PMA at the moment....


----------



## Lisa1

ok count me in I am on cd5 although my plus opk was lying last time and I actually Ovulated a week later so will keep an eye out for that this time:)

This month would be awesome as my expected period is due the day we are moving into our first house bought together so a :bfp: would be perfect:) been trying 7 months now:(


----------



## maaybe2010

I think I should be struck off the SMEP list for this month!


xx


----------



## bonjo808

The witch arrived for me so no luck this month...think I'm gonna take a break for awhile. Best of luck and I hope you all get your BFPs!!


----------



## stardust22

Precious318 thanks for your little message!! I got a smiley face. OMG i was running around like a mad woman!! mainly as i was worrying i wasnt ov'ing. I got it at 8.30pm! so I know I caught the surge early now. I tested at 12, 4, and 8.30 today and each time using a cheapie and a digi. I guess it was my own little experiment in the end but I have realised the cheapies obviously gave me my positive just that bit before the digi told me! so I have ordered 50 from e bay for next month (ever the pessamist me lol!!) 

I have had real pains since about 10pm and really know im ovulating now. I should trust my body. As I say, its early days for me and i dont have much experience in ttc.

Minidyson - stay positive hun, nice seeing your name pop up on here earlier. hope your ok !

Ness -So excited for you and everything crossed for your BFP!


----------



## Precious318

Lisa1 said:


> ok count me in I am on cd5 although my plus opk was lying last time and I actually Ovulated a week later so will keep an eye out for that this time:)
> 
> This month would be awesome as my expected period is due the day we are moving into our first house bought together so a :bfp: would be perfect:) been trying 7 months now:(

I hope you get that :bfp:!!


----------



## Precious318

bonjo808 said:


> The witch arrived for me so no luck this month...think I'm gonna take a break for awhile. Best of luck and I hope you all get your BFPs!!

I'm sorry the ugly :witch: got you...I'm sending you a big :hugs: Please don't get discouraged...it will happen for you.


----------



## soph77

bonjo808 said:


> The witch arrived for me so no luck this month...think I'm gonna take a break for awhile. Best of luck and I hope you all get your BFPs!!

So sorry she got you :( :hugs:


----------



## mamaxm

:hugs: bonjo, i'm sure i'll be there with you next cycle.
no sign of the witch yet, but i have a gut feeling, it's fab that she's two days late, normally i'd be excited but i caved and POAS today and didn't see anything. used dollar store brand test. and it's 12dpo?! pretty sure my chances are shot. must've been a cp.
oh well. wish the witch would just show already so i can get on.


----------



## mamaxm

ugh, just googled bfn before bfp. never do it. there are way too many girls talking about how they got their bfps at 16dpo and beyond, totally got my hopes up and that's the last thing i need. haha.


----------



## soph77

mamaxm said:


> :hugs: bonjo, i'm sure i'll be there with you next cycle.
> no sign of the witch yet, but i have a gut feeling, it's fab that she's two days late, normally i'd be excited but i caved and POAS today and didn't see anything. used dollar store brand test. and it's 12dpo?! pretty sure my chances are shot. must've been a cp.
> oh well. wish the witch would just show already so i can get on.

I am so sorry mamaxm, the only thing more upsetting than a bfn must be to get a bfp only to loose it :( 
:hugs:


----------



## mamaxm

i'm doing alright, still have my hopes up that maybe the test was just a dud (the line was a little bit off to me a little too close to the control, regardless though it was a line). after reading all these threads of girls that didn't get bfps till 18dpo and such i can't help but have a little hope :blush: even if it's ridiculous! my temps are still high and AF is still not here, not a bit of spotting at all. so my fingers are still crossed that this will be my month and if not i'll be okay, i have until august :)
not saying i wont shed a tear or two.. but ya know :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

Ness I have heard that being a sympton for other ladies, I never got sore bb's myself when I was, it was so weird they say thats the first sympton lol.... The only time I got it was after giving birth was mega sore. Thats another sign hun

Stardust Im rubbish with OPKs just didnt want to ignore you

LuckyD yeah I think sometimes they just dont suit some people and difficult to catch the surge think you need to be testing 3 different times of the day I use the CBFM so easy to use

Welcome Jay Bird GL!

Wow good symptons Gingerwhinger I hope this is it for you, I dont really have any symptons at all AF due Weds

ttcstill - its suppose to stay elevated if you are pregnant, when is AF due?

Thanks Precious I am well in need of reassurance, Ness has been trying to drill it in my head there is still a chance but I just have this feeling im out

Minidyson I dont think the last day makes a whole lot of difference as the egg prob isnt viable depending on when it popped, you still have a great chance!

Lisa GL that would be a double gift, FX for you

How come whats happening maaybe2010? 

Bonjo Im sorry the witch arrived I think shes chasing me! Just remember SMEP may not work first time as 40% and took me 12 months with my first so dont give up hope it will happen. This is my second time doing this plan but first time on the thread. Try and stay positive I know its hard but here if you need to talk. 

Thats a good think mamaxm there is still time yet!! However waiting sucks 

:hugs: everyone


----------



## mamaxm

yes there is still time :) i'm checking my CM almost every hour, lol. CP is still very high so i'm hoping this is it, AF has only been late one other time.. and it was my very first cycle TTC so here's to hoping! but staying realistic, haha. i think i bfn at 12dpo isn't great.. but there's still a possibility of bfp.


----------



## mamaxm

omg according to FF my chart has gone triphasic [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## wantingagirl

Wow sounds good for you, Im starting to get a headache which is my sympton of AF every month but so close to pregnancy sympton too lol but just dont feel I am. Just off that note I was clearing out one of the big drawers I have in the kitchen one of the ones that are on rollers to put it back in and it was really heavy and dropped right on my big toe and now my whole toe and nail is purple its so sore!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Mamaxm there is still hope for you if AF hasn't arrive and your temps are triphasic :happydance:

So my bb's aren't very sore today so I was worried that I had mega mega sore boobs then nothing much so been googling and apparently its quite common to have sore bb's for two days or so then nothing cos of the hormones, one woman said this

_I am 5 weeks pregnant. I have found that my breasts were sore for a few days, then not for a couple. It seems to go on and off. Very worried that something is wrong due to [revious miscarriage at 6.2 weeks_

so I still have hope! Although I'm 10dpo today and far too scared to test. At least if AF arrives then my hopes haven't been got up by seeing lines I just have to deal with AF and didnt know any different but there is part of me that is telling me to test...

getting some tests today so will see how I feel later on! xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Thats a good sign hun, i get what your saying about being too scared to test im also scared too. It would be so hard seeing a BFP then an BFN aswell as seeing a BFN all the time sick of that. Im going to try and wait til Weds and like you said at least that way I will know no matter what but its hard what to decide for the best. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Nessicle

hi shona thank you for putting my mind at rest sweetie :hugs: is it really a good sign? I've been googling and it seems pretty common??

Jus sat here typing and had some very sligh nipping behind belly button again and almost like a movement in my uterus which I think would be stretching? It's not like cramps it's weird lol xx


----------



## kookyklw

Just thought I would post and say I shall be trying the SMEP next month if this month is a no no for me! Can't hurt to give it a go :) x


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey Ness I have had that kind of feeling movement in my tummy a couple of days ago on and off for a couple of days its weird felt like stretching but cant remember getting it last time but was quite a while ago but gone now, mine was at left handside of bellybutton rather than behind. The sore bb's is very common, I never got it but I never get it really anyway just a few sharp pains in bb's in 2ww and before AF but never really when pregnant and never really got bigger but yes is a sign for most women. I hope you are and if you do get your BFP dont forget me lol...

Welcome Kookyklw! Hope you dont have to try this and get your BFP but if you dont its a fab plan to follow!


----------



## LuckyD

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to say that my OPKs are getting fainter...so even though I didn't get a really strong positive, I am guessing my positive was yesterday, they were the darkest lines I got. Sooo.....BD'd yesterday, today and will tomorrow - will finally be in the 2WW!!

I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you ladies that are nearing testing time or are waiting to test again...have been reading this thread daily to see how you are doing!

xx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Shona!! I certainly won't leave you I'll be cheering for you hun!!! 

LuckyD yay for the bd'ing!! :dust: to you too xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks Im just so hoping that this is it for us, im going to be gutted if she arrives


----------



## kookyklw

Thanks wantingagirl I hope I don't have to try it either but I don't mind if I do :) Best of luck to you! x


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks LuckyD two more days to go. GL in your 2ww I hope you get your BFP!! :hugs:


----------



## gingerwhinger

Well I feel poorly today, sure I have a virus :cry: have this weird rash at the top of my legs :shrug: and feel sick/hot/knackered/achey limbs so I shall be going to the docs tomorrow. I am a bit worried that he'll give me anti biotics - what should I do?! I will obviously tell him I am in the 2ww, my doc already knows I am ttc because my pregnancy will be closely watched due to how horrendously ill I got last time. So not sure what to think other than :cry: boo hoo.

Hope you lot are doing good :flower:


----------



## louloubabs

Well here I am on cycle day 10. We bd'd on CD8 and I'm so happy to feel like we're actually 'trying' again now. I couldn't wait for CD8 to arrive just so that we were actively trying this plan :D

Ness - Your symptoms are sounding soooo promising.

Mamaxm - Your chart is looking great! And no spotting must be a great sign :D

ttcstill - Your temps are looking great - another good sign.

LuckyD - Yay for being in the 2WW, I can't wait to get there.

wanting a girl - your symtoms sound promising too. Fingers crossed for you all :D

Welcome to the new ladies joining the SMEP this cycle. Here's hoping we all get our :bfp:'s.

:dust: :dust:

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Annamumof2

can i be down for the 8th please, i am hoping to test around then


----------



## louloubabs

gingerwhinger said:


> Well I feel poorly today, sure I have a virus :cry: have this weird rash at the top of my legs :shrug: and feel sick/hot/knackered/achey limbs so I shall be going to the docs tomorrow. I am a bit worried that he'll give me anti biotics - what should I do?! I will obviously tell him I am in the 2ww, my doc already knows I am ttc because my pregnancy will be closely watched due to how horrendously ill I got last time. So not sure what to think other than :cry: boo hoo.
> 
> Hope you lot are doing good :flower:

Sorry to hear you're feeling poorly :-(  I hope you feel better soon :flower:

Not really sure about the whole antibiotics thing but I'm sure the Dr. will know what is best as long as he knows you're in the 2WW.

XxX:kiss:


----------



## stardust22

LuckyD said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to say that my OPKs are getting fainter...so even though I didn't get a really strong positive, I am guessing my positive was yesterday, they were the darkest lines I got. Sooo.....BD'd yesterday, today and will tomorrow - will finally be in the 2WW!!
> 
> I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you ladies that are nearing testing time or are waiting to test again...have been reading this thread daily to see how you are doing!
> 
> xx


Hi LuckyD!

We will be on the 2ww together! I had my positive yesterday too. Good luck to us and everyone on here :dust:


----------



## louloubabs

Ok, I was a little bit bored so I made us a BANNER!!! Lol. It's in my signature  If you click on it then click on the tab that says 'save' then select 'forum banner' then hit 'save the banner' at the bottom of the page it'll give you the code for it :D

I need to get a hobby..........

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Nessicle

Holy Shit - :bfp: 

I'm in total shock!!!


----------



## ttcstill

OMG NESS- Seriously?????? CONGRATS HUN!!!!! I took one this morning I thought i saw a start but ....... i think I am trying to fool myself..... I am so happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you ttcstill!!! :hugs: I'm in total shock - trying to upload a pic but I can't resize it and it's too big! It wasn't fmu and my pee was pretty diluted so it's faint but it's visible to the naked eye without tilting it or anything ! xx


----------



## ttcstill

wantingagirl said:


> Ness I have heard that being a sympton for other ladies, I never got sore bb's myself when I was, it was so weird they say thats the first sympton lol.... The only time I got it was after giving birth was mega sore. Thats another sign hun
> 
> Stardust Im rubbish with OPKs just didnt want to ignore you
> 
> LuckyD yeah I think sometimes they just dont suit some people and difficult to catch the surge think you need to be testing 3 different times of the day I use the CBFM so easy to use
> 
> Welcome Jay Bird GL!
> 
> Wow good symptons Gingerwhinger I hope this is it for you, I dont really have any symptons at all AF due Weds
> 
> ttcstill - its suppose to stay elevated if you are pregnant, when is AF due?
> 
> Thanks Precious I am well in need of reassurance, Ness has been trying to drill it in my head there is still a chance but I just have this feeling im out
> 
> Minidyson I dont think the last day makes a whole lot of difference as the egg prob isnt viable depending on when it popped, you still have a great chance!
> 
> Lisa GL that would be a double gift, FX for you
> 
> How come whats happening maaybe2010?
> 
> Bonjo Im sorry the witch arrived I think shes chasing me! Just remember SMEP may not work first time as 40% and took me 12 months with my first so dont give up hope it will happen. This is my second time doing this plan but first time on the thread. Try and stay positive I know its hard but here if you need to talk.
> 
> Thats a good think mamaxm there is still time yet!! However waiting sucks
> 
> :hugs: everyone

AF is due this Saturday...... :af:


----------



## ttcstill

Nessicle said:


> thank you ttcstill!!! :hugs: I'm in total shock - trying to upload a pic but I can't resize it and it's too big! It wasn't fmu and my pee was pretty diluted so it's faint but it's visible to the naked eye without tilting it or anything ! xx

good hun...... that is awesome I cant wait to see the pic...... I hope i can join all of you in 1st Tri.....


----------



## Nessicle

ok girls here it is! :bfp: at 10dpo in afternoon, pretty diluted urine! Photo doesnt do it justice, it's darker in real life!


----------



## ttcstill

what kind of test is that?????


----------



## Nessicle

its a superdrug early - I took it apart cos the windows are so damn tiny lol


----------



## gingerwhinger

Congrats Ness! I am saving my superdrug early for as long as physically possible... which will probably be about Wednesday!

No idea if this is a symptom or not but today I have the most itchy scalp ever it's driving me nuts - and no I don't have any nits I even got oh to check because it is really bothering me! I still just feel icky, either I am pregnant or ill :shrug:

Congrats again Ness! :happydance:


----------



## louloubabs

Yaaaaaaayyyy! Congrats Ness! Superdrug tests are the BEST!! Woohoooo! You must be sooo happy! Can deffo see the line as clear as day :D

Now you have to get that digi out :p

XxX:kiss:


----------



## ttcstill

I am very sensitive to smells and my internet cheapie was very similar to yours NESS so I am hoping FMU tomorrow will give me my :bfp: fx'd


----------



## Nixilix

Hey ttcstill, i've not been in this thread but just wanted to say that my IC was so faint i practically had to get xray glasses to see it but superdrug was darker. I got 1st pos on IC on friday and they are not getting darker but my superdrug is defo there xxx hope hat helps hun xxxx


----------



## louloubabs

Good luck ttcstill :dust:

And that puts our success rate up to 60% so far :D

I can't remember Ness, did you follow the plan exactly? Or did you do extra BD'ing or miss any days?

How exciting! :D

XxX:kiss:


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations Ness, sending lots of sticky thoughts your way.

Fx'd for everyone else.


Im 6DPO and although ive been telling myself that im out this month, after my argument woth OH. I cant help but keep wondering, what if we had done enough...... This is torture, trying not to think too much about what my body is up to and ive still got another week to go yet.


----------



## Nessicle

thank you so much girls I'm still in shock!!! 

Well I followed the plan from CD9 cos we had that argument on CD8 lol so we bd'd CD9, 11, 13, 14 and 15 with +opk on CD14 

so glad you can all see it! Seriously it's so much darker in real life!! xx


----------



## bonjo808

Congrats Ness...soo excited for you :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you bonjo tons of :dust: for this cycle xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Gingerwhinger they could be symptons of pregnancy?

Im good just waiting for my dreaded AF to turn up now, due Wednesday

Thanks Loulou

My gosh Ness Congrats so much!! Yay yay
I can see, its defo there. 

:yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Shona!! As I said the pic doesnt do it justice, it's so obvious and clear in real life! I've never had so much as a shadow or evap on a superdrug so trust the result 100%! 

I'm scared cos AF isn't due for another 3 days so I will feel better once it's been and gone but no history of mc's or anything so fx this beanie will stick

I'm rooting for you babe xxx


----------



## amym

Nessicle - that' s so exciting! I've followed your story for a while now and am soooo pleased for you!

Can't make smep banner work though - followed instructions and all i got as a banner saying 'my banner! BOOOOOO!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you so much Amy hope your bfp is just around the corner!!

did you use the bbcode??


----------



## takingforever

No way Ness congratulations babe !!!!!! Sending you lots of sticky :dust: I was the same i got my :bfp: before af was due so was glad to see the back of my af date :haha: x


----------



## selina22

congratulations ness :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

I'm a December Dreamer too!! he he!! 

I truly can't believe it - keep going back to my Superdrug test thinking nah its probably gone from the test (and what is with those freaking windows on Superdrug early tests?? They're tiny! had to take it apart!) but nope it's still there and so visible to the naked eye no tilting required or anything :haha: xx


----------



## louloubabs

I know what you mean about the windows on the Superdrug Early Tests. I always whip them apart too. Ha! I dunno what's going on with the banner :( But yeah, you have to use the code Ness mentioned :D

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Nessicle

lol loulou - as soon as I saw it developing I noticed a scratch on the test window and though it must be a shadow but decided to take it apart to check and sure enough it was there :happydance: 

I keep needing to poop is that normal lol?!


----------



## wantingagirl

Well I can defo see the line so all gud! Yeah I was like that I think I took about 15 tests in the end DH thought I was crazy hehe..... Take a digi day AF due there is nothing like seeing it in writing. 

I had mild AF cramp this morning and achy legs again so kept checking for AF just know shes going to come but thanks hun. At least if witch does come I can rest easy that my LP is back to normal this month. 

amym - I cant make the banner work either, help us! lol....

Please make me a december dreamer!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## mommyB

Hey ladies, my hubby and I are on to cycle #4. So we plan on trying the sperm meets egg plan this cycle. Quite excited to try this method because of the great success rate. I am on cycle day #1 today. Wish us luck.


----------



## Nessicle

Defo gonna do the digi on Thursday! Won't do it before cos they're not sensitive! Just been to check on it again I feel like it's not real ha ha! 

can't wait for tomorrow morning with FMU!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah I used the bbccode loulou but didnt work. 

Yeah Ness I got that with superdrug one too. Yeah totally normal oh the fun begins lol.... I went from diahrea then to constipation for about 6 months.


----------



## wantingagirl

Nessicle said:


> Defo gonna do the digi on Thursday! Won't do it before cos they're not sensitive! Just been to check on it again I feel like it's not real ha ha!
> 
> can't wait for tomorrow morning with FMU!!!

haha thats what I did until my digi ran out of battery and died ah and I wantd to frame it. Was so funny I didnt even expect a positive when I used it and left it for a while and poured myself a glass of wine as knew AF was coming and came back to it and said pregnant then the egg timer started going again to tell me how many weeks and said to my OH 'uh can this ever be wrong' and he was like uh??? :happydance:


----------



## AreIn83

Wow, I've missed alot. 
Sorry Bonjo! Keep trying, girl!!! :hugs:

Mamaxm-That happened to me last cycle BFP then BFN-it really is worse than just getting a BFN to start with. I actually made DH do a happy dance with me in the kitchen when I thought I was preg for a day last month.

I tested yesterday, BFN but the hag isn't due for another 4 or 6 days. I'm about over FF, it keeps changing my damn days, every day I put in a temp it changes my day-up 2, back 2, up 2, back 2. IDK.


----------



## wantingagirl

Ness did you use softcups just when you got your positive OPK or before that? Im seeing they are about £9.00 just for six (thats including postage)


----------



## wantingagirl

mommyb welcome to this great plan and good luck! :hugs:


----------



## AreIn83

I just saw Ness's BFP-YAY!!!!


----------



## samira

omg I cannot wait to try this plan, I have been trying for 4 months but as I am new to the baby making thing, I didnt think about calculating ovulation (niave I know) as everyone around me is getting pregnant straight away.

After a late period of 3 weeks and spotting for two weeks I was very hopeful, however I cried today when I got a heavy heavy period:-( I feel very depressed.

BUT Seeing this plan has cheered me up!!!!!!!

does anyone know what day is counted as the first day of a period, I have been spotting two weeks and have started my full period today, does this mean I count from today ?

sorry if this is a stupid Question.xxx


----------



## AreIn83

Count from the first day of normal flow. 

Mamaxm-You took me off the testing page!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

OMG Ness!! Congratulations Chicken!!! =D xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

mamaxm can you change my testing date to 7th I got the date wrong thanx


----------



## wantingagirl

and welcome samira!


----------



## elvis

I'm delighted to see such a high success rate. Congrats to all! We are TTC baby #1 and have been religiously following the plan this month. Tried in the past, but always had out of town visitors or were out of town visiting folks the last 3 months so we couldn't follow to the T.

Hoping this is our month! Entering the 2ww.... good luck to all!


----------



## louloubabs

This is the code for the banner  

You just need to put at the beginning and at the end :D

https://i.imgur.com/ShtEa.gif

Should work for you. If not, let me know. Lol.

XxX:kiss:


----------



## honeybee28

hey everyone, just caught up on the last 30 pages!!! phew!!!

NESS!!!! OMG congrats fx for you honey.

mamaxm fx for your too!!

AFM Im cd13 following the plan for the third month (being really strict this month, wasnt so strict before) really really hope this is our month, but for some reason i have this feeling that i'll never be able to get pregnant... it sucks. fx i prove myself wrong!! will start with the opks tomorrow or wed, normally get a positive from cd16 onwards.

hope everyones enjoying the long weekend and eating plenty of chocolate.xx


----------



## californiamom

I'm trying to catch up with all of the posts from the weekend. So happy to hear of all of the symptom spotting/BFPs! 

Ness - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! Yay for more bump buddies.
ttcstill - Congrats on your engagement! I hope you get other good news very soon. High temps are a great sign.
wantingagirl - Sorry about your toe. Don't give up on your BFP! AF & BFP have very similar symptoms so you are not out until she gets you! 
mamaxm - Same with you. You're not out until she gets you so keep up the PMA. And I totally hear you on the googling BFN-BFP thing. I did that last month and it was torturing. My cycles shifted from 24 days to 28 days and I must have POAS three times a day until she finally got me. I have had 24 day cycles since my m/c in Oct so I was certain that I had my BFP. There were some inspiring stories though! Some ladies had periods for up to 6 months to find out they were pregnant! Seriously though ... anything is possible so please don't give up hope!
Gingerwhinger - sorry you're so sick but it does sound hopeful that you have your BFP. I hope you leave your doctor with great news (and feeling better!)
Arein - sorry about your BFN. You still have time though. Hang in there!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> Ness did you use softcups just when you got your positive OPK or before that? Im seeing they are about £9.00 just for six (thats including postage)

Thank you girls! I used them from cd10 Hun bought mine for £5.50 from access diagnostics! That includes delivery xx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Congratulations Ness - third month lucky!! Woohoooooooooooooooo :)

I'm soooooooooooo pleased for you :happydance:

Looking back on your previous months is there anything you could pin point to say why its worked out for you this month?

Also wanted to ask whether this is the first test you've taken this month?


----------



## mamaxm

HUGE CONGRATS NESS!!!! :happydance::happydance:
hope to be in first tri with you soon, the witch is still MIA.


----------



## mamaxm

Arein- omg i did take you off! please tell me what day you wanted to test! so sorry i'm not sure how i did that.


----------



## AreIn83

It's ok. hahaha, I was like wait!!! Don't take me out of the game yet!!! With FF still passing around my O date and AF is still 3 to 5 days away put me down for Thursday 4/8. I have no real idea if that's going to be right or not. My LP has been 16 days for the last 2 cycles so that would make AF tomorrow but even FF says she shouldn't be here til Thursday. I have a sneaking feeling I'm out like a fat kid in dodgeball but we'll see.

DH told me Friday that he thinks I'm preg because I've burst out in tears twice in the last week and I'm not usually an emotional person. I think I'm just stressed out but we'll go with the preg idea!


----------



## Nessicle

Cupcake1979 said:


> Congratulations Ness - third month lucky!! Woohoooooooooooooooo :)
> 
> I'm soooooooooooo pleased for you :happydance:
> 
> Looking back on your previous months is there anything you could pin point to say why its worked out for you this month?
> 
> Also wanted to ask whether this is the first test you've taken this month?

Thank you girls!! I'm so happy!!! Well I'm pinning it on drinking plenty of water to increase cm and laying with legs in air for 20 mins after - and of course SMEP xx


----------



## wisdom

Hi - I'm new to this forum - I have been lurking for the last few weeks but just had to say Congrats to Ness :thumbup: and all the other girls who have got their BFPs on this thread (and of course the other threads). I currently have a little one, not so little as she'll be four before year's end, but would dearly love another one to add to our little unit. Have actively starting ttc this month in that we bd'ed on the cd11 and cd13 - hope to go 2nite being cd14, tomorrow and then Thursday :cloud9: - we'll see ha, ha - will be away come Friday so that'll be it for the smep this month. Cheerio W.


----------



## tidyroom

Congrats Ness on your BFP. You give me hope for this month. I have done everything we could this month apart from using softcups which is next months plan of action if we are not lucky this month. 
When dod you start to get symptoms and did you just feel that you were.

Congrats again
x


----------



## AreIn83

Welcome Wisdom!


----------



## new mummy2010

hi girls taken me ages to catch up congrats ness on your bfp! and anyone else too! im still strugglin to delete this signature and to paste new one so HELP PLEASE! oh and can i be put down for testing not sure if i am waiting till day af is due which is 16th or should i go 11th which is 9dpov?


----------



## AreIn83

Did you go to edit signature on the left hand side under User CP? When you make your ticker, use the code that says EZBoard.


----------



## new mummy2010

AreIn83 said:


> Did you go to edit signature on the left hand side under User CP? When you make your ticker, use the code that says EZBoard.

yes done everything you told me too, but cant seem to get new ticker to copy and paste now arghhh!! i see everyone tests on af due date? is that what you do huni?x


----------



## wisdom

Hi - quick question - if you dtd on the am of cd13 (i.e. 9am), will it be ok to dtd in the pm of cd14????????? Its amazing how a person can tie themselves in knots, ha, ha


----------



## AreIn83

new mummy2010 said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> Did you go to edit signature on the left hand side under User CP? When you make your ticker, use the code that says EZBoard.
> 
> yes done everything you told me too, but cant seem to get new ticker to copy and paste now arghhh!! i see everyone tests on af due date? is that what you do huni?xClick to expand...

Look for the code that starts with [url=https://daisypath.com blah blah blah
I think that may fix your problem. Make sure the entire siggy box is empty before you copy and paste. 
I told Mamaxm first 12 DPO but then had her change it because FF keeps switching around my O dates which is about to drive me crazy!!!


----------



## AreIn83

wisdom said:


> Hi - quick question - if you dtd on the am of cd13 (i.e. 9am), will it be ok to dtd in the pm of cd14????????? Its amazing how a person can tie themselves in knots, ha, ha

It is ok but when is your O date? If you're following SMEP, your BD days depend on your O.


----------



## AreIn83

I just got that feeling, she's around the corner. Who's sticking around for next cycle?????


----------



## new mummy2010

new mummy2010 said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> Did you go to edit signature on the left hand side under User CP? When you make your ticker, use the code that says EZBoard.
> 
> yes done everything you told me too, but cant seem to get new ticker to copy and paste now arghhh!! i see everyone tests on af due date? is that what you do huni?xClick to expand...

woo hoo done it so pleased lol!! thanks for your help hun, so will go with the 16th april then 10days to go !!:happydance:


----------



## wisdom

Hi Arein83, my cycle is around 28 days long - usually the same every month altho last month it was 24 days long but I reckon this was to do with having a fall approx 2 days before Af came. I haven't starting temping or opking yet - will leave that to next month so am taking a chance on the smep and aiming to dtd on cd11, 13, 14, 15 and 17, maybe 18 but this is the day that I leave to go to the uk so may be a no go month in terms of ttc.


----------



## wisdom

New Mummy 2010 - Hi - How did you get your ticker to stick? Have tried mine but on preview, only the link appears.


----------



## AreIn83

wisdom said:


> Hi Arein83, my cycle is around 28 days long - usually the same every month altho last month it was 24 days long but I reckon this was to do with having a fall approx 2 days before Af came. I haven't starting temping or opking yet - will leave that to next month so am taking a chance on the smep and aiming to dtd on cd11, 13, 14, 15 and 17, maybe 18 but this is the day that I leave to go to the uk so may be a no go month in terms of ttc.

Since you have a 28 day cycle and you aren't using anything to help you catch your O day, I think that 13 morning and 14 night and then soforth (like you said). Sounds like you have it down!


----------



## new mummy2010

arein83 help again please just tried to put new ticker on but first dissapered:dohh:


----------



## new mummy2010

wisdom said:


> New Mummy 2010 - Hi - How did you get your ticker to stick? Have tried mine but on preview, only the link appears.

hi arein83 told me to select the code on ticker page which starts with url=https://daisypath etcthis one worked for me, delete your first one before you paste onto edit sig board hope this helps. im still struggling with mine just tried to put another on noew first has vanished lol mind boogling this is!!:dohh:


----------



## new mummy2010

done it gosh that was hard work more stress than ttc lol!!


----------



## AreIn83

new mummy2010 said:


> arein83 help again please just tried to put new ticker on but first dissapered:dohh:

You're missing the [ in front of the code


**I see you've gotten all of them on there! Yay!


----------



## spencerbear

AreIn83 said:


> I just got that feeling, she's around the corner. Who's sticking around for next cycle?????

I will be if AF shows up. Which given my run of luck just recently, she will :cry:


----------



## wisdom

Thanks New Mummy2010 and AreIn83 - finally got my ticker to work, yea - know what you mean about being harder than TTC, ha, ha.


----------



## AreIn83

Spencerbear- When is the hag due to ruin your day?


----------



## honeybee28

fx she stays away spencer!


----------



## new mummy2010

wisdom said:


> Thanks New Mummy2010 and AreIn83 - finally got my ticker to work, yea - know what you mean about being harder than TTC, ha, ha.

it was very trying lol:happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

AreIn83 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> arein83 help again please just tried to put new ticker on but first dissapered:dohh:
> 
> You're missing the [ in front of the code
> 
> 
> **I see you've gotten all of them on there! Yay!Click to expand...

yes woo hoo thanks for your kind help!! dunno what the random[ is on my sig but not messing anymore they will prob vanish :winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

where they go now?

they are back lol


----------



## ttcstill

I believe I have a start of a bfp..... it is very faint and I cannot even get it to show in a picture...... but I will keep testing hopefully FMU will give me a more visible line..... fx'd


----------



## AreIn83

Fx!


----------



## new mummy2010

ttcstill said:


> I believe I have a start of a bfp..... it is very faint and I cannot even get it to show in a picture...... but I will keep testing hopefully FMU will give me a more visible line..... fx'd

good luck for FMU hun fx'ed


----------



## soph77

Ness congratulations! What wonderful news for me to wake up to!
ttcstill I am so happy for you! My kids gave me the weirdest look when I let out a woop at the computer!

I am only 6dpo and this wait is killlllllllllllliiing me


----------



## wisdom

Best of luck TTCstill - hope its a sticky bean xxx


----------



## honeybee28

ttcstill fx!!!
hey soph you alright? You feeling confident about this month?!


----------



## AreIn83

I'm trying to decide what I can add in next cycle...:haha: Vitex? EPO?


----------



## AreIn83

Soph-Did you override your O last cycle? I'm thinking about doing mine, it looks all crazy and stuff.


----------



## honeybee28

i take epo from cd 1 til ov to improve cm. i often forget to take it though!!
i'm interested in vitex and the iso soy whatsits!!


----------



## AreIn83

honeybee28 said:


> i take epo from cd 1 til ov to improve cm. i often forget to take it though!!
> i'm interested in vitex and the iso soy whatsits!!

I took black cohosh regliously the cycle before this one and I O'd earlier. This cycle I didn't take it as regularly and my O was later. I'm thinking about trying it again.


----------



## honeybee28

i might give it a go next month, i ov between cd16 and cd23 so would like to make it earlier!! when do you take it?


----------



## californiamom

ttcstill - :happydance: Fingers and toes crossed for you!!!!!!
arein - have you tried Preseed?


----------



## ttcstill

where do you get the superdrug tests....????


----------



## AreIn83

I take Black Cohosh 540mg just until my OPK turns pos then stop it because it can cause you to abort the pregnancy. 
I used Pre-Seed for the first time this cycle and we really like it!


----------



## californiamom

AreIn83 said:


> I take Black Cohosh 540mg just until my OPK turns pos then stop it because it can cause you to abort the pregnancy.
> I used Pre-Seed for the first time this cycle and we really like it!

Have you tried B6 or B complex instead of Black Cohosh? This is said to improve luteal phase/CM and is safe for pregnancy. I used it this last cycle and am still taking it, only 50mg per day.


----------



## AreIn83

I read something about that! I haven't tried that but it would be worth a shot instead of the Black Cohosh. DH takes Zinc daily and I was too but it upset my stomach too much. You got a BFP with it so I think that's enough said!


----------



## soph77

Honey - I'm good. I am kind of feeling 50/50 with this cycle. Dh was sick right through the window so we had next to no sex! But I did manage to get one out of him on o morning so I am just hopeful that it was the one day that matters and that will be enough. I think I am having some symptoms but am careful to make sure that I am not imagining them because I want them to be there. A little crampy and bloated, I think my boobs are feeling tingly or something. The seem to hurt a bit in the mornings but then fade to tingles during the day. Crazy!

AreIn - yes I changed it last cycle. FF had o a day before and I was sure it was a day later, so when I didn't get my period on time with bfns I went back and changed it and sure enough I got af the next day. I like my data to be accurate!


----------



## AreIn83

I do too and it keeps moving my O day to before my positive OPK.


----------



## soph77

I had a dream this morning that I went to the toilet and had a massive overflowing surge of thick yellow creamy cm when I wiped! And I mean massive surge, like running down my arm surge - so gross!
So what is up with that? Not quite a pregnancy dream, but I guess it is somewhat related lol!


----------



## honeybee28

oh soph i so hope you get your bfp, what cycle are you on again i forget? 4?


----------



## soph77

AreIn83 said:


> I do too and it keeps moving my O day to before my positive OPK.

That is a hard one...
Visually it looks like ff has it right, but with the +opk and fertile cm afterwards, I just don't know :wacko:


----------



## new mummy2010

arein83 when is your test date? how many cycles have you been doing smep for hun?


----------



## soph77

honeybee28 said:


> oh soph i so hope you get your bfp, what cycle are you on again i forget? 4?

 Yep!
Honey, where are you up to now? AF gone? I so hope this is your lucky cycle.


----------



## honeybee28

haha you have weird dreams, like that one you had last cycle where you had a dream you had black nipples!!


----------



## AreIn83

Yeah, guys, I just don't know what's going on. It doesn't help that my temps are up and down and up and down. I take my temp same time every morning, they're just erratic. This is our first cycle doing SMEP. I started trying last cycle but got into a fight with DH on one of the crucial nights and ruined it :haha: lesson learned!!!!
I tested yesterday BFN but I don't know if I'm on 13 DPO or 15 DPO so I'm just going to wait, AF should be here by Thursday if she's coming.


----------



## soph77

honeybee28 said:


> haha you have weird dreams, like that one you had last cycle where you had a dream you had black nipples!!

Oh yeah, I forgot about that one!


----------



## AreIn83

Thinking I'm probably going to temp vaginally next cycle to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## honeybee28

soph77 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> oh soph i so hope you get your bfp, what cycle are you on again i forget? 4?
> 
> Yep!
> Honey, where are you up to now? AF gone? I so hope this is your lucky cycle.Click to expand...

yeah she's all gone now. im on cd13 so should ov within a week or so. cycle 5, but 3rd cycle of smep. im doing it to the letter of the law this month come hell or high water, and using conceive plus too. thx, i really hope it is toooooo!!


----------



## soph77

I found temping vaginally was much better that orally. My temps were much more stable - not so zig zaggy. And besides I sleep with my mouth wide open catching flies so as a mouth breather it was not ideal for me ;)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ness big fat CONGRATS!!!

Wantingagirl so sorry about your toe. I hope it heals quickly!! 

Good luck to all the girls waiting to test. I hope you all get BFP!

Asfm I am on cd11 and got my positive OPK so we will bd again tonight even though we did last night...so should we still bd for 2 more nights after this?? MMM I have more O pains this month on my left side than I ever have even when I was on clomid!! FX this is a good sign!!


----------



## soph77

honeybee28 said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> oh soph i so hope you get your bfp, what cycle are you on again i forget? 4?
> 
> Yep!
> Honey, where are you up to now? AF gone? I so hope this is your lucky cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah she's all gone now. im on cd13 so should ov within a week or so. cycle 5, but 3rd cycle of smep. im doing it to the letter of the law this month come hell or high water, and using conceive plus too. thx, i really hope it is toooooo!!Click to expand...

I can't believe how fast that has gone! Your window will be opening soon, yay!
If I am not lucky this time will be the smep nazi. there will be NO getting out of sex when I want it!


----------



## new mummy2010

AreIn83 said:


> Yeah, guys, I just don't know what's going on. It doesn't help that my temps are up and down and up and down. I take my temp same time every morning, they're just erratic. This is our first cycle doing SMEP. I started trying last cycle but got into a fight with DH on one of the crucial nights and ruined it :haha: lesson learned!!!!
> I tested yesterday BFN but I don't know if I'm on 13 DPO or 15 DPO so I'm just going to wait, AF should be here by Thursday if she's coming.

fx for you hun she dont show her face, this is all new to me as ds was very nice surprise! that was nearlly 10 yrs ago now and this is my first cycle since coming off pill (cerezette) but defo ov so thats good, but not getting hopes up i know these things take time to get out of system but loving keeping up with eveyones journeys so far :dust: o all you girls


----------



## honeybee28

haha smep nazi!!Love it. dh loves smep, he's like 'is it an even day today', if i say no he's all like awwwww cant we pretend it is?!?! NO!!!


----------



## AreIn83

:haha:


----------



## soph77

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Nessicle

ttcstill said:


> where do you get the superdrug tests....????

Hi hun it's an actual drugstore called Superdrug over here and they do their own brand tests xx

thank you so much for the congrats girls :hugs: I hope this beanie sticks!! Will post my test pics asap tomorrow :thumbup: xx


----------



## wantingagirl

GL Elvis! I hope you get your BFP my AF due Weds and think its a coming!

Thanx loulou trying it now

Honeybee thats they way I feel aswell too feel like never gonna get pregnant and cant seem to shift the feeling

Thanks Californiamom its so hard to think positive when you feel so negative huh?

Cool thanks Ness I will need to look into it softcups all the way yay haha im talking like my period is already here

AreIn83 I feel the same and dont know why, feel very depressed all of a sudden, D-DAY APPROACHING

Welcome Wisdom and GL hun

Tidyroom im on softcups too next time, heard lots of good stories on about them

Me me me Im sticking around for next cycle Sara! I think ive just accepted the fact now AF coming
Saras when AF due?

Spencerbear I hope she doesnt but I will be there with you 

Wow TTC Congrats and keep us updated!

Yeah Soph I hate the dreaded 2ww, I so feel like im out this month yet again

Sara Im adding Softcups next month
Black cohosh? Do you get that in the UK?
I might use preseed this month too. Aint it funny how we have already ruled ourselves out this month

Yeah I got BFN too 11 dpo I hate it and dont know why Im testing

Reedsgirl oh my goodness my toe is so damn sore, limping badly. If I dont laugh I will cry. My DH is ecstatic tho his team Newcastle just got promoted back to premiership woop woop like I care about footie hehe.. I am happy he is happy tho. Wow early positive OPK bed day of positive and 2 days after. My testing date is Wednesday!

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## AreIn83

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ness big fat CONGRATS!!!
> 
> Wantingagirl so sorry about your toe. I hope it heals quickly!!
> 
> Good luck to all the girls waiting to test. I hope you all get BFP!
> 
> Asfm I am on cd11 and got my positive OPK so we will bd again tonight even though we did last night...so should we still bd for 2 more nights after this?? MMM I have more O pains this month on my left side than I ever have even when I was on clomid!! FX this is a good sign!!

Fx for you!


----------



## honeybee28

wantingagirl - its a frustrating feeling huh. you're on cycle 5 like me huh, fx. babydustall round!!!


----------



## AreIn83

wantingagirl said:


> GL Elvis! I hope you get your BFP my AF due Weds and think its a coming!
> 
> Thanx loulou trying it now
> 
> Honeybee thats they way I feel aswell too feel like never gonna get pregnant and cant seem to shift the feeling
> 
> Thanks Californiamom its so hard to think positive when you feel so negative huh?
> 
> Cool thanks Ness I will need to look into it softcups all the way yay haha im talking like my period is already here
> 
> AreIn83 I feel the same and dont know why, feel very depressed all of a sudden, D-DAY APPROACHING
> 
> Welcome Wisdom and GL hun
> 
> Tidyroom im on softcups too next time, heard lots of good stories on about them
> 
> Me me me Im sticking around for next cycle Sara! I think ive just accepted the fact now AF coming
> Saras when AF due?
> 
> Spencerbear I hope she doesnt but I will be there with you
> 
> Wow TTC Congrats and keep us updated!
> 
> Yeah Soph I hate the dreaded 2ww, I so feel like im out this month yet again
> 
> Sara Im adding Softcups next month
> Black cohosh? Do you get that in the UK?
> I might use preseed this month too. Aint it funny how we have already ruled ourselves out this month
> 
> Yeah I got BFN too 11 dpo I hate it and dont know why Im testing
> 
> Reedsgirl oh my goodness my toe is so damn sore, limping badly. If I dont laugh I will cry. My DH is ecstatic tho his team Newcastle just got promoted back to premiership woop woop like I care about footie hehe.. I am happy he is happy tho. Wow early positive OPK bed day of positive and 2 days after. My testing date is Wednesday!
> 
> :hugs: :dust:

It's just that feeling of impending blood....doom, whatever. I never did get my Softcups last cycle because where I ordered them from never charged or shipped them so I may just go ahead and order some and give those a shot too. Hag should show by Thursday, when are you due? I don't know why you couldn't get BC, I got mine at a drug store in the US. 
When you know she's coming, you know. I've actually gone to the toilet 3 times since I got that feeling because I can feel her just waiting to sneak up and get me.


----------



## Nessicle

Shona there is still time sweetie - it just depends what day implantation is - I'm 99% sure mine was 8dpo very early morning, I felt a tugging sensation it was weird!


----------



## ttcstill

how do you guys get those good pictures..... i really want some eyes on this test..... I am sure I see 2 lines...... my heart is racing!


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah honeybee huh I feel so deflated and Im trying not to as I know I should be giving everyone PMA but im not in the right frame of mind at the min. The more AF we get the more negative we get but hey we dust ourselves off and start again huh? At least we would go on cycle 6 together but hey we would rather our BFP

Hey Sara shes such a bitch aint she, excuse my lanuage she makes me mad lol.... yeah I just know when I get that feeling womans intuition . Im due my AF Wednesday but one good thing is that my LP was only 10 days last month usually ok but 12 days so far so glad about that. Im gonna do softcups too this month. 

Thanks hun I just dont feel any different at all Ness and pains I have got are just the same as last month so just waiting for her to come. But I am so happy for you, like I said tho dont forget me haha.... I felt some of that tugging kind of pain but BFN so we will see


----------



## AreIn83

I had the left sided tugging/pulling since 5 DPO and had some sharp pains same place today but I don't think it's an eggy.

And wanting, you're right, she is a bitch.


----------



## ttcstill

Here goes..... the picture is bad.... its an ic but i can see the line....... oh i hope this is for real!!!!! can you guys see it?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0041.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 40


----------



## wantingagirl

yup I got that pain too Sara but lefthand side of bellybutton and few sharp pains in lower pelvis and pain underarms. plz plz let it be our month girls


----------



## ttcstill

OMG...... where is everyone at?????? do you see it?????? NESS??? Sara???? Mamaxm???????? :wacko:


----------



## californiamom

ttcstill - I'm here :wave:

My laptop screen is very dark so I'm having a hard time reading this test. Is it to the left of the control line? I see a shadow but I think I see something more defined. If not, tell me where I should look and I'll find it!!!!


----------



## ttcstill

californiamom said:


> ttcstill - I'm here :wave:
> 
> My laptop screen is very dark so I'm having a hard time reading this test. Is it to the left of the control line? I see a shadow but I think I see something more defined. If not, tell me where I should look and I'll find it!!!!

the bottome of the line goes up from the last T in the word that.... lol i took the pic on my english comp book!!!!


----------



## californiamom

YAY! That's what I thought I saw. Definitely there. CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Precious318

Hello ladies...I've been away all morning performing my civic duty...I hate jury duty..LOL!!

Wow...so much to catch up on...


Ness - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! this is so exciting

ttcstill - Yes, I see a very faint line....CONGRATS!!!

gingerwhinger - I hope your symptoms are pregnancy related and not something else...good luck!!

AreIn83 & wantingagirl - I hope you get your :bfp:!!

The more I read about you ladies getting your :bfp: the more hopeful I get :)

I can't wait to be in the 2ww...it's taking forever!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies...I asked earlier but didn't get a answer. I am sure it has already been asked but since we did bd last night on cd10 and I got a positive opk today should we bd tonight and the next 2?? Sorry to be a pain.


----------



## IceFire

I would say so reedsgirl...at least that is how I understand the plan! Good luck!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcstill

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey ladies...I asked earlier but didn't get a answer. I am sure it has already been asked but since we did bd last night on cd10 and I got a positive opk today should we bd tonight and the next 2?? Sorry to be a pain.

Yes reeds girl..... you technically should try to bd every other day from cd8 til you get your + opk then you bd that day the next day skip a day and bd the next day for good luck!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey ladies! I was away on a nice 4 day weekend/vacation to celebrate our one year wedding anniversary! I took all my OPKs and CBFM with me, and kept hoping I'd get a positive OPK. Nope. Not till I got home tonight! 

We :sex: each night on vacation, and now with the positive OPK, we're supposed to :sex: for three more nights.... wow, that will be a lot without a break. But I hate to take a break tonight! I even took a digi OPK and got a nice pretty smiley face! :)


Anyway.... I got caught up to page 131, but can't catch all the way up tonight. Congrats to everyone with the new BFPs! Ness, I just about fell over when I saw your news!! So exciting!

Well, gotta go :sex: and pop in a softcup. Yay for the TWW to finally begin...


----------



## soph77

ttcstill I think I see a faint going up from that t! fx it gets darker for you, when are you going to test again?


----------



## samira

Hi Ladies

Im new to this site and just want to say HUGE Congrates to all those who are pregnant thats wonderful news.xxxxxxxxxxxxx

I have been TTC for 4 months but without doing calculations for ovulation etc, now I had a false alarm 3 weeks of spotting and a late period I really dont want to go through the anxiety if I am doing all the wrong things and I am 100% not Pregnant. it feels so reassuring to read all your stories, advice and to actually talk about it.

I am living in Dubai and not my home country the UK and so I cannot really openly talk about it especially with my friends at work as they cannot really know Im trying for baby plus I work with lots of guys, so its a bit difficult to discuss this stuff. My husband is Arabic (very westernised, but he gets smiley at these discussions as he just thought if you regularly BD (hope im using write abbreivation) then you get pregnant , but Arabic families here in the UAE seem to have about 6 kids per family just like that LOL.

I feel stupid asking but can anyone tell me what all the abbreviations mean like OPKs, AF and CBFM etc I am trying to figure them all out.

I also see people mention about taking their temperature, if I follow the SMEP (see I am getting used to the appreviations lol) should I be doing this from Day 8?

Also for the Ovulation Kits we only have about 3 brands here (2 are dodgy UAE kits and the other is Clear Blue Ovulation kit) is this recommended?

Also My last period was a week late, and this one was 3 weeks late (i think through stress as i have a very demanding job) but how will this affect me for the SMEP, as my cycle is messed up.

Also can anyone help me to understand what is meant by cycle 4 or cycle 5?

I really really apologise for all the annoying questions, I am so new to this and want to understand it all.xxxx

Thanks in advance


----------



## ttcstill

soph77 said:


> ttcstill I think I see a faint going up from that t! fx it gets darker for you, when are you going to test again?

Soph- I will test in the morning with FMU so watch the thread.....

I am scared and the OH wants this soo bad but he doesnt want to talk about it until it is confirmed by a doctor...... he just doesnt want to be disappointed..... bless his heart! This is going to be a rough night.... but I cant wait for morning so I am going to bed now ladies .... GOOD LUCk to all !!!!!


----------



## Precious318

samira said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Im new to this site and just want to say HUGE Congrates to all those who are pregnant thats wonderful news.xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I have been TTC for 4 months but without doing calculations for ovulation etc, now I had a false alarm 3 weeks of spotting and a late period I really dont want to go through the anxiety if I am doing all the wrong things and I am 100% not Pregnant. it feels so reassuring to read all your stories, advice and to actually talk about it.
> 
> I am living in Dubai and not my home country the UK and so I cannot really openly talk about it especially with my friends at work as they cannot really know Im trying for baby plus I work with lots of guys, so its a bit difficult to discuss this stuff. My husband is Arabic (very westernised, but he gets smiley at these discussions as he just thought if you regularly BD (hope im using write abbreivation) then you get pregnant , but Arabic families here in the UAE seem to have about 6 kids per family just like that LOL.
> 
> I feel stupid asking but can anyone tell me what all the abbreviations mean like OPKs, AF and CBFM etc I am trying to figure them all out.
> 
> I also see people mention about taking their temperature, if I follow the SMEP (see I am getting used to the appreviations lol) should I be doing this from Day 8?
> 
> Also for the Ovulation Kits we only have about 3 brands here (2 are dodgy UAE kits and the other is Clear Blue Ovulation kit) is this recommended?
> 
> Also My last period was a week late, and this one was 3 weeks late (i think through stress as i have a very demanding job) but how will this affect me for the SMEP, as my cycle is messed up.
> 
> Also can anyone help me to understand what is meant by cycle 4 or cycle 5?
> 
> I really really apologise for all the annoying questions, I am so new to this and want to understand it all.xxxx
> 
> Thanks in advance

Hi Samira

Welcome to the SMEP thread :)

Well ttc'ing can be pretty stressful and if you say that you have a stressful job as well then it can be tough on you. Give yourself a break though and realize that it takes normal couples sometimes up to a year to conceive...but I hope it won't take that long for you

opk - ovulation predictor kit
af - aunt flo (your period)
cbfm - clear blue fertility monitor

don't worry about asking too many questions that is what we are here for...I'm no expert but a lot of these ladies are way better informed than me 

well as for cycle days the first day of your period (don't include when you were just spotting) then that is the first day of your cycle (cycle day 1 - cd1). Three weeks of spotting doesn't sound good though, maybe you should think about seeing a doctor.

So as for SMEP you will begin on your cd8 and bd every other day until you get a positve opk (begin testing on cd10) once you get a positive then bd that day and two more days after that then skip a day and one more day for good measure...good luck

I hope I was able to help you...I'm also learning as I go :thumbup:


----------



## samira

Thanks Precious318 thats soooo helpful

I feel like I have learnt so much today and i feel excited again to start trying just talking about it and hearing everyones news makes you feel even more motivated

I think I have to buy a fertlity monitor from Amazon 

Can you believe the Ovaulation kits, Dubai is a JOKE; clear Blue here in the UAE are $82.00 for 7 sticks. I will need a bank loan to cover sticks lol

Buying one monitor today but will probably have to use that next cycle as it will not arrive in time :-( so next Monday will start the SMEP


----------



## Precious318

Wow that seems expensive!!

Good luck and keep us posted :)


----------



## Precious318

Hi ladies...I just finally figured out how to add tickers to my signature..LOL!!


----------



## mamaxm

TTCstill- definete line :) FX'd for you and congrats!
arein- okay so i will definetely be around next cycle, had some spotting tonight so i'm absolutely sure the witch is on her way in, as i saw this coming, i went to the vitamin shop today and got Maca (capsule form) and Royal Jelly (capsule form)! :happydance: and i'm already on vitamin b complex (ugh they're so nasty, but they worked for me this cycle, took my lp from 9/10 to 14!!!! and i only took them for half my cycle. fab. :) 
so i'm sad the witch is on her way in and i'll never know if i got a dud test or had a chem, but i am EXTREMELY happy my lp was good and i've got my new vitamins! 
going to take my name off the testing entry just because i got a bfp and i don't want to hurt the statistics if it really did work for me and it was just a chem. 
now i would really just like for AF to start so i can get on with the next cycle. so glad i'm not gloomy or crying this cycle, i swear i almost didn't go to the vitamin shop today thinking maybe i wouldn't need the maca/royal jelly, i think if i didn't i'd be sobbing on my floor right now :haha:


----------



## mimiwc2010

I never asked...could I be written up for Apr 23 please! :)


----------



## mamaxm

yep your date is up! put my new date up too :haha:
looking forward to the next cycle. 
so i decided on taking maca and vitex this cycle! read SOO many good things about it i am more than excited. :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

mamaxm thankyou for putting up my test date, fx for everyone :dust:


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls well I took my CB digi - something told me it would work as AF is due in two days and yep I got "Pregnant 1-2" I realy didnt expect it to show up cos they're not that sensitive but I must have a very strong beanie in there!! :cloud9:


----------



## Nessicle

ttcstill - I see the line babe!!! :happydance:


----------



## mamaxm

or twins.. :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

shut it lady :rofl: 

gosh I'd be in mega shock if it was twins!!! I've enough trouble with two kittens let alone two newborn babies :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

mamaxm said:


> or twins.. :haha:

:haha::haha::haha: that would be good


----------



## Twitch

Howdy, I am new to "Baby and Bump" - just wanted to say hello & thanks for sharing your stories!

I am trying not to get excited as this is our 6th cycle ttc after experiencing a m/c in October 2009. We have tried the *smep* this month, I was always under the impression that I ovul on CD14, however after using OPK's for the first time this month I have realised that I am a late ovulator and had a +OPK on cd18......so now it is the dreaded tww!

Anyway, after reading your experiences I have some hope! I will be testing around the 16th!

Look forward to hearing all the successes and supporting those that have to wait another month!

From a "not so patient" Twitch x

:winkwink:


----------



## mamaxm

hahaha!
man i've been doing my vitamin research and there are some great things about origin for women.. supposed to be at target, going to look for it today! i will then have 6 bottles of vitamins and i'll only be taking one.. :haha: but apparantly it kicks in the first cycle you use it as opposed to waiting three cycles and i'm sorry but i'm getting my bfp this cycle.
btw ness so happy for you, i just knew it would be your cycle. three is a lucky number!


----------



## mamaxm

welcome twitch! hope you hang around, let me know your testing date and i'll put it up!


----------



## spencerbear

Last night i woke up at 3 am to go to the toilet and then took me nearly 2 hours to go back to sleep. During which time my stomach started groaning for food (never happened before). On waking this morning felt really sicky but thats proably due to being hungry. And my boobs are quite sore, like a burning sensation on my nipples.........wonder what weird things it will do next :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

mamaxm said:


> yep your date is up! put my new date up too :haha:
> looking forward to the next cycle.
> so i decided on taking maca and vitex this cycle! read SOO many good things about it i am more than excited. :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

mamaxm said:


> or twins.. :haha:

:haha::haha::haha:

Sorry Ness I couldnt resist


----------



## stardust22

Twitch said:


> Howdy, I am new to "Baby and Bump" - just wanted to say hello & thanks for sharing your stories!
> 
> I am trying not to get excited as this is our 6th cycle ttc after experiencing a m/c in October 2009. We have tried the *smep* this month, I was always under the impression that I ovul on CD14, however after using OPK's for the first time this month I have realised that I am a late ovulator and had a +OPK on cd18......so now it is the dreaded tww!
> 
> Anyway, after reading your experiences I have some hope! I will be testing around the 16th!
> 
> Look forward to hearing all the successes and supporting those that have to wait another month!
> 
> From a "not so patient" Twitch x
> 
> :winkwink:


Hi Twitch,
Welcome!!!! Sorry for your loss hun and I too had a mc in January this year. 

I am now in the 2ww and will be testing around the 16th too!! Lots of luck to you and cant wait to see the results. Will be watching out for you! :thumbup:

Ness: isnt that the best feeling - seeing it in words! congratulation AGAIN lol x


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks precious - yeah this thread goes so quick

Yeah Reedsgirl three days in a row once you get positive, miss day then bed day after

Sorry you didnt get positive OPK while away that would be handly lol..... Im going to use softcups next month

Hi Samira, Precious covered it all 

Yay Precious hehe... Ive only just managed to get the SMEP ticker on mine

Mamaxm Im so sorry your getting spotting, I feel like im following you for tomorrow, The only good thing I have is my cycle is back to normal this month my AF came nearly 3 days early last month and didnt OV til day 15 so was worried about that. AF not come yet but just got that feeling LP 12/13 days so far which is good
Softcups and CBFM for me next month hun

Wow Ness hun told you I loved the digi test so cool. H&H 9 months!!! So chuffed for you!

Hey Twitch Welcome and GL. Yes this is a great site and a great thread, Im loving this plan but getting deflated im on my fifth cycle of trying, I know not that long really but long for me! But hey ho onwards and upwards I will have a wine to ease the pain haha

Spencerbear that is a good sign trouble of getting back to sleep and other good symptons too.


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> or twins.. :haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Sorry Ness I couldnt resistClick to expand...

Sods :winkwink:


----------



## winegums

mamaxm can you please take me off the stats,... whether i get a bfp or a bfn this month it wont be due to smep as i'm completely failing at following the plan properly :)
i think me and OH sadly need to work some stuff out before we can continue, however i'll still be around counting down till it's my turn again ...

and ness congrats told you sore boobies were a sign :) have a great 9 months xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Nessicle said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> or twins.. :haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Sorry Ness I couldnt resistClick to expand...
> 
> Sods :winkwink:Click to expand...

hahahaha


----------



## wantingagirl

winegums said:


> mamaxm can you please take me off the stats,... whether i get a bfp or a bfn this month it wont be due to smep as i'm completely failing at following the plan properly :)
> i think me and OH sadly need to work some stuff out before we can continue, however i'll still be around counting down till it's my turn again ...
> 
> and ness congrats told you sore boobies were a sign :) have a great 9 months xxx

Winegums, I hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Winegums I hope you manage to work things out hun xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Nessicle said:


> Winegums I hope you manage to work things out hun xx

Ness soz forgot if I asked you did you use the softcups all the fertile days or just the days you got your positive opk and where did you get them from again?


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Shona I used them from CD11 which was my first "proper" fertile bd'ing session, got my +opk on Saturday and bd'd CD13, 14 and 15 and used softcups for all three days

Type Access Diagnostics in to google and it should bring up the website - that's where I got mine from :thumbup: 

Just made my docs appointment for Friday - eek! AF due Thursday think that's the date they usually make you wait til anyway so Friday is a good day! 

Keep running to the loo to check cos I feel like AF has come but it's just watery discharge! 

xx


----------



## Ejay

Hi guys.

Congrats Ness, really pleased for you x

Haven't been on the board for most of the weekend, just trying to catch up now.

My Update: SMEP going well, my saliva OPK didn't really look like the instruction book, although seemed to get a positive on sat night, so BD'd sunday, yesterday and will do again 2nite.

OH moved in this weekend (up till now our TTC attempts have been pretty much confined to weekends only), so fingers crossed with the new plan it has worked this month.

:hugs: to everyone xx


----------



## mamaxm

ugh i can't decide which vitamins to take now. i defintely want to take vitex but i can't decide between maca or royal jelly. such a toss up. i already have all three, now i just have to figure out which ones to take darnit. 
i think i'm going to start with maca and vitex, if that doesn't work this cycle i'll add the royal jelly in. along with my baby aspirin regimen. oh my. lots and lots of pills :(
anything for a baby :)


----------



## mamaxm

oh, is anyone drinking grapefruit juice? i'm trying to be better about it this cycle, have a smoothie mixed with grapefruit juice (sugar free) and strawberries, it shouldn't make a difference if it's mixed in a smoothie should it? i mean it's still grapefruit juice..


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Ejay!! 

Mamaxm I've heard good things about grapefruit juice!


----------



## LuckyD

Nessicle said:


> thank you Ejay!!
> 
> Mamaxm I've heard good things about grapefruit juice!


Grapefruits worked well for me! I had one every morning, and definitely think it increased my EWCM. Not testing for another two weeks, so we shall see, but there was certainly a change this cycle.


----------



## mamaxm

woohoo! i simply have to wait too long to get preseed, and i have to have it mailed to a friends house because i live in an apartment and it's such a hassle. have half a bottle left, then hoping my CM will start to behave.


----------



## LuckyD

I read that actual grapefruits are better than grapefruit juice...but I don't think it can matter too much..as long as you get a juice that has real grapefruit in it. Good luck! Hope it works for you xx I totally had (sorry, tmi coming up..) big globs of EWCM for about a week - stretching to 5 inches - never had that much before!


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks Ness thats a good site will order some goodies from there. I was like that had cramp for a good couple of weeks after and kept on checking. GL for docs on friday let me know how you get on

GL for this month Ejay

So has your AF definitely arrived mamaxm?


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Shona! Any questions about the softcups you know where I am! xx


----------



## soph77

mamaxm, I hope grapefruits work for you. I ate one every day leading up to o AND took epo and still got next to NO cm!!! Although I hear that it takes a while for epo to build up but I thought for sure I would get something from the both of them. I lot of people swear by grapefruits and epo though, I will keep it up if I need to next cycle and hopefully get more cm.


----------



## mamaxm

she hasn't shown, had a teeny bit of light pink/yellowy CM today, just a tiny bit (6 hours ago) but it's disappeared. FF has gotten my hopes up, apparantly 13.6DPO is the average for a bfp, so it can happen.. 
no cramping or other AF signs. tested with a digi this morning at the same time i saw the CM and got bfn. 
but seriously.. i'm 13dpo. i would expect to see some kind of a line by now. hahaha.


----------



## mamaxm

btw, official rule of this thread- CM info is NOT tmi :) c'mon now. we're all ttc. we all have it. :)


----------



## louloubabs

Wow, just caught up on all th eovernight activity on this thread. Lol.

Mamaxm - Still keeping everything corssed for you.

Ness - Whoop! Congrats on your digi :D

Welcome to all the newbies and :dust: to everyone testing soon. I'm sure I'm the only person regularly on this thread that hasn't even ovulated yet! Lol. C'mon O, where are you? I'm hoping my cycle will be shorter again this month and I'll actually O around CD14. We can hope :p

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you loulou!!! 

Hope that eggy pops early for you!!


----------



## ttcstill

I am totally unsure of what to think as took a test with FMU today and i think I see a line but if I do it is very very faint....... I had another dream last night..... this time I dreamed of taking a pregnancy test that apparently had 5 different test results windows on it.... they all said positive..... I guess we'll see what happens.... I am cramping so I think AF is gonna get me....


----------



## ttcstill

NESS- that is awesome..... I so hoped to get a darker test this morning but I didnt so I think I will be here for next cycle to MAMAXM company....... where do you all buy your OPK's and HPT's from????? I think I should think about ordering them soon so I have them in time!


----------



## gingerwhinger

Hey everyone :flower:

Your digi is very pretty Ness! When and if I get a bfp I shall be using a digi, whenever that may be!

Well I am still not 100% with some sort of virus I reckon - got docs at half 3. I have got this weird rash on my thighs :shrug: that is spreading I now have a bit of it on my left arm. My right arm has no rash but is acheing non stop so much so I barely slept. Weird.

I did a IC this morning and bfn. I wasn't going to but I wanted to be able to tell the doctor if I was defo pregnant so that he didn't give me anything I shouldn't have but I will just have to tell him I am in the 2ww and see what he suggests.

Symptom wise I still have an itchy scalp and also a very itchy right boob. My lower back aches and I am having cramps but this for me would normally mean af is just round the corner, so I suppose she is :cry: But I shant be surprised because our bding went to pot a little right at the wrong moment due to oh'd broken bones being too sore :haha: nightmare.


----------



## Nessicle

ttcstill said:


> NESS- that is awesome..... I so hoped to get a darker test this morning but I didnt so I think I will be here for next cycle to MAMAXM company....... where do you all buy your OPK's and HPT's from????? I think I should think about ordering them soon so I have them in time!

Thank you ttcstill and gingerwhinger!! 

I get my opk's from ebay and my hpt's I got from Superdrug as they're the own brand ones. I don't bother with FRER's or IC's any more for hpt's as they can be a bit unreliable but there was no mistaking the line I got yesterday!! 

:flower:


----------



## Nessicle

gingerwhinger said:


> Hey everyone :flower:
> 
> Your digi is very pretty Ness! When and if I get a bfp I shall be using a digi, whenever that may be!
> 
> Well I am still not 100% with some sort of virus I reckon - got docs at half 3. I have got this weird rash on my thighs :shrug: that is spreading I now have a bit of it on my left arm. My right arm has no rash but is acheing non stop so much so I barely slept. Weird.
> 
> I did a IC this morning and bfn. I wasn't going to but I wanted to be able to tell the doctor if I was defo pregnant so that he didn't give me anything I shouldn't have but I will just have to tell him I am in the 2ww and see what he suggests.
> 
> Symptom wise I still have an itchy scalp and also a very itchy right boob. My lower back aches and I am having cramps but this for me would normally mean af is just round the corner, so I suppose she is :cry: But I shant be surprised because our bding went to pot a little right at the wrong moment due to oh'd broken bones being too sore :haha: nightmare.

you still have plenty of time hun!! I got my bfp at 10dpo but I have a 13 day luteal phase xx


----------



## louloubabs

I get my OPK's from Home Health UK. They let you buy in bulk (like, 100 at a time) and you can split it so you have 50 OPK's and 50 HPT's or 30/70 whatever) 

Not that I ever get through 50 HPT's of course. 

A-hem :blush:

XxX:kiss:


----------



## mimiwc2010

honeybee28 said:


> haha smep nazi!!Love it. dh loves smep, he's like 'is it an even day today', if i say no he's all like awwwww cant we pretend it is?!?! NO!!!

That's too funny!!!:haha:


----------



## mimiwc2010

Nessicle said:


> Shona there is still time sweetie - it just depends what day implantation is - I'm 99% sure mine was 8dpo very early morning, I felt a tugging sensation it was weird!

Congrats on your BFP Ness!!! So happy for you...and all the other BFP's I've missed (so hard to keep up with the thread).
Sticky :dust:


----------



## mimiwc2010

ttcstill said:


> Here goes..... the picture is bad.... its an ic but i can see the line....... oh i hope this is for real!!!!! can you guys see it?

I see a very faint line! :thumbup:


----------



## mimiwc2010

samira said:


> Thanks Precious318 thats soooo helpful
> 
> I feel like I have learnt so much today and i feel excited again to start trying just talking about it and hearing everyones news makes you feel even more motivated
> 
> I think I have to buy a fertlity monitor from Amazon
> 
> Can you believe the Ovaulation kits, Dubai is a JOKE; clear Blue here in the UAE are $82.00 for 7 sticks. I will need a bank loan to cover sticks lol
> 
> Buying one monitor today but will probably have to use that next cycle as it will not arrive in time :-( so next Monday will start the SMEP

$82.00 for 7 !!!?!??!? :shock: I got my monitor on ebay (brand new) for ~$100. A couple of mins later, another one sold for ~$80. Sweet deal compared with the $200 retail. I got my test sticks from amazon, found they had the best price. HTH.


----------



## mimiwc2010

Twitch said:


> Howdy, I am new to "Baby and Bump" - just wanted to say hello & thanks for sharing your stories!
> 
> I am trying not to get excited as this is our 6th cycle ttc after experiencing a m/c in October 2009. We have tried the *smep* this month, I was always under the impression that I ovul on CD14, however after using OPK's for the first time this month I have realised that I am a late ovulator and had a +OPK on cd18......so now it is the dreaded tww!
> 
> Anyway, after reading your experiences I have some hope! I will be testing around the 16th!
> 
> Look forward to hearing all the successes and supporting those that have to wait another month!
> 
> From a "not so patient" Twitch x
> 
> :winkwink:

Welcome! Baby and sticky :dust: to you and all the rest here!


----------



## louloubabs

ttcstill, I forgot to say 'I can def see a line!!!!!'

Congrats.....

When are you testing again?

XxX:kiss:


----------



## AreIn83

mamaxm said:


> btw, official rule of this thread- CM info is NOT tmi :) c'mon now. we're all ttc. we all have it. :)

And it's especially expected that you play with it as well. You know, to see how stretchy it is. 

Well, she hasn't shown yet today but my temp took a nose dive so I'm just in the waiting for her to get here. Maybe later today. I'll figure up my next date and let you know Morgan. 

I don't have a problem with LP length. Honeybee, are you getting the B6 or black cohosh? I haven't decided which I'm going to go with. I may buy some chasteberry too.


----------



## AreIn83

ttcstill said:


> I am totally unsure of what to think as took a test with FMU today and i think I see a line but if I do it is very very faint....... I had another dream last night..... this time I dreamed of taking a pregnancy test that apparently had 5 different test results windows on it.... they all said positive..... I guess we'll see what happens.... I am cramping so I think AF is gonna get me....

I had a dream that had three lines!!!! That's crazy. Your line looks beautiful BTW!


----------



## mimiwc2010

Sorry about the multiple posts, I think I figured out how to do multiple quotes in one post :dohh:



mamaxm said:


> she hasn't shown, had a teeny bit of light pink/yellowy CM today, just a tiny bit (6 hours ago) but it's disappeared. FF has gotten my hopes up, apparantly 13.6DPO is the average for a bfp, so it can happen..
> no cramping or other AF signs. tested with a digi this morning at the same time i saw the CM and got bfn.
> but seriously.. i'm 13dpo. i would expect to see some kind of a line by now. hahaha.

Could be implantation, and your chart looks promising...keep the PMA, it's not over yet!



ttcstill said:


> I am totally unsure of what to think as took a test with FMU today and i think I see a line but if I do it is very very faint....... I had another dream last night..... this time I dreamed of taking a pregnancy test that apparently had 5 different test results windows on it.... they all said positive..... I guess we'll see what happens.... I am cramping so I think AF is gonna get me....

A positive is a positive!

This thread is more exciting than a suspense novel...hahahaha

FX'd for you gals!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## samira

mimiwc2010 said:


> $82.00 for 7 !!!?!??!? :shock: I got my monitor on ebay (brand new) for ~$100. A couple of mins later, another one sold for ~$80. Sweet deal compared with the $200 retail. I got my test sticks from amazon, found they had the best price. HTH.

I know how ridiculous is that $82 talk about take advantage of those who want to concieve, so typical of Dubai though! LOL

I found it on Amazon for 64 pounds, which I think is about 100$ so thats cool compared to prices here, I cannot wait to buy it I heard from many people the fertility monitor is really accurate and quite reliable especially for people like me whose cycle is so messed up, I cried yesterday when I got my period But after reading babybump today I am happy and excited to try again:flower:

CONGRATS Ness - so happy to hear your news I love the photo

Can anyone explain the test list that people are adding their names to?


----------



## Precious318

Nessicle said:


> morning girls well I took my CB digi - something told me it would work as AF is due in two days and yep I got "Pregnant 1-2" I realy didnt expect it to show up cos they're not that sensitive but I must have a very strong beanie in there!! :cloud9:

Wow...congratulations again Ness!! I bet seeing it in words like that must be very exciting :thumbup:

Samira - Hi again! The dates in the beginning of the thread are all the dates that we all expect our AF to show. If they don't show then we will test. 

Mamaxm - don't count yourself out yet

Well I still have to wait till about Sat. for my +opk...I hate the wait!!

:dust::dust: to all us ladies who are still waiting to test!


----------



## IceFire

Hi ladies! Sorry I have been MIA for awhile..been trying to take it easy on all the TTC stuff!

Sounds like we have some great bfps cooking in here! AF is due for me next week and then I will officially be on the SMEP for May! 

Hope you are all well!

FX'd and :dust: to all!


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi ladies. I am new here, this is my first post actually. We have been ttc for 2 years, but actively started charting and looking into alternative support this month. I was at another forum but just didn't really feel like I fit in there. Everyone here seems really nice though! I read about the sperm meets egg plan and it sounds awesome. If no BFP this month, (4 more days to wait) then I def. want to give this plan a try! 

Until now I had never heard of a fertility monitor. It looks like it'd be a great tool to try next cycle! (trying not to get my hopes up, so Im acting like we will be doing this again in April) The only way I know how to deal I guess! I also read about softcups a couple of weeks ago. So sounds like I am going to be trying lots of new things next cycle, if no BFP (Praying for one anyway!)

TONS of BABY DUST to all!!! :)


----------



## AreIn83

Welcome Whitbit, you'll definately get an education here!


----------



## californiamom

Ness, love the digital. That's a gorgeous BFP you have there! I did the digital early as well and received a positive result. Our CB digitals do not have dates on them though. I was actually looking on ebay yesterday and was tempted to order them from the UK. Might be more accurate (and less expensive) to just go to the doctor though!

Mamaxm, sorry to hear that you're spotting. What's AF like for you typically? Do you normally start with spotting first? If she doesn't show by tomorrow, I think I would visit your doctor to see what's going on. It could be late implantation?

ttcstill, I know exactly when implantation started because I had AF-like cramping, then a small pinching feeling in my pelvic area. My temps dropped and then rose. I also had increased watery CM. The cramps that you feel could be implantation. You're still so early past ovulation. Fx'd!!!!!!

Samira, welcome to BNB! Good luck with ttc.

AreIn, you're not out yet! Hang in there, sweetie. And, same to you, Gingerwhinger. I really hope we get an influx of BFPs before Friday. Come on, girls!


----------



## honeybee28

AreIN - i already take a multi vit with b6 in so think i'll look in to black cohosh for next cycle

cd14 today, normally i have ewcm or at least stretch cm by now, but it's just creamy. whhhhhhhy. even if i ov late, which i do sometimes, i always have ewcm by now. is it normal to not get it some months? will start opks tomorrow, i've never ov'd before cd16 and my surge normally hangs around for a little while.

so yeah, it's an even day today, and we know what that means!!! :sex::sex::sex::sex:; lol!!

ness your bfp is amazing, i want one like that!!! 

in the world of reverse psychology, do you think im more likely to get a bfp this month if i order a cbfm now to use next month?!!?


----------



## kazpeza

in the world of reverse psychology said:

> This is my way of thinking i just ordered some concieve+ in the hope that it does just that


----------



## californiamom

Honeybee, I never get EWCM during ovulation so I think it's completely normal. You have also been supplementing with different vitamins and such, correct? That could also affect your CM consistency but you could still be ovulating or approaching ovulation. As for reverse psychology, if you really want your CBFM ready for next cycle, I would order it. You can always sell it on ebay if it doesn't get used. :winkwink:


----------



## honeybee28

kazpeza said:


> in the world of reverse psychology said:
> 
> This is my way of thinking i just ordered some concieve+ in the hope that it does just that
> 
> it's gotta be worth a go huh!! I use conceive+ like it. thinking about trying pre-seed for a change, not sure which one is meant to be better?
> 
> yeah have been taking different vits, also drank a bit too much vino at the weekend so that's probably messed me up a bit.Click to expand...


----------



## kazpeza

honeybee28 said:


> kazpeza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the world of reverse psychology said:
> 
> This is my way of thinking i just ordered some concieve+ in the hope that it does just that
> 
> it's gotta be worth a go huh!! I use conceive+ like it. thinking about trying pre-seed for a change, not sure which one is meant to be better?
> 
> yeah have been taking different vits, also drank a bit too much vino at the weekend so that's probably messed me up a bit.Click to expand...
> 
> i did buy ky jelly but since researched that ya cant use thatClick to expand...


----------



## AreIn83

I know I'm not out until I see red but I'm being realistic. My temps have dropped the last 2 mornings and I had a neg on CD12...that's pretty promising that AF is coming. The only thing I'm holding on to is this nagging pinch/pull in my left groin that I've had since 5 DPO that keeps sneaking up on me and that my boobs are tender. And I can't even say boobs, it's just the right one, the left one only hurts when I take off my bra.


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks Samira for the link. Until I figure out how to use this thing.. like PM and things like that. LOL


----------



## mimiwc2010

Whitbit22 - welcome to BnB, I am relatively new here too, but it feels right at home!

Samira - the list is for you to write your name if you're trying the SMEP to calculate the success rate of the girls trying. Pretty cool I think! I'm using the monitor for the first time this month. I backed it up with the OPKs just in case, as I've read it could miss the peak the 1st couple of months. Last night I had my first +OPK, and this morning the monitor showed the little egg (peak fertility)...it was so exciting! So it's working for me.

So far, the SMEP is on to the letter! :D

:dust:


----------



## honeybee28

im on smep to the letter too woop woop

after talking to dh think we'll give cbfm a miss for now, stick with smep and digi opks. maybe get one in the summer if im not knocked up by then!!


----------



## AreIn83

I've thought and thought about buying a CBFM but I'm afraid that as soon as I invest, I'll end up pregnant (yeah, right).


----------



## minidyson

I just have to tell you ladies the funniest thing. I told DH that I'd read that being around babies is meant to help fertility. We had a little chuckle...

Staying with the in-laws over easter, we went out for a big family meal. He passed me his 14 month old niece for a cuddle. After a couple of minutes I saw him looking at me expectantly. I asked him what was wrong, and he said 'is it working yet?'

:laugh2:

Bless him, I think he thought my ovaries would be pinging or something. Love him so much. :hugs:

Anyone wonder what effect all this TTC'ing has on our other halves?


----------



## new mummy2010

what other threads do you ladies follow?


----------



## amym

new mummy2010 said:


> what other threads do you ladies follow?

plus size ttc, cd1 as of april 1st, softcups testing thread, preseed conceive plus thread,and anything that looks interesting!


----------



## ttcstill

I am pretty sure that the + yesterday was just an evap line... both tests today are - .......:cry: Guess its just not my time.


----------



## dottiemad79

hi ive been doing the smep this month i due to test on the 19/4 if i can be put down for it please 
i think today ive got a+on my opks have :sex: thur, sat,sun, mon and tonite and will do tomorrow and thursday just to make sure
have attached a pic of my opks can someone have a look for me as ive not done these before and first month of trying them thanks donna
 



Attached Files:







DSC03441.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## AreIn83

I just follow this one, every so often I'll venture out for a look but nothing else seems to stick around long. 
minidyson-that is adorable. My favorite DH TTC story-I had just come out of the bathroom from POAS and I said "I'm not going back in there, it's just going to be negative anyway." His reply: "Don't say that it's going to be negative, you're going to make your eggs sad". So now everytime I'm feeling down about not being pregnant yet, I just try to think positive so my eggs don't get sad. :haha: It was really cute.


----------



## AreIn83

dottiemad79 said:


> hi ive been doing the smep this month i due to test on the 19/4 if i can be put down for it please
> i think today ive got a+on my opks have :sex: thur, sat,sun, mon and tonite and will do tomorrow and thursday just to make sure
> have attached a pic of my opks can someone have a look for me as ive not done these before and first month of trying them thanks donna

Girly, that's about as positive as they come! Congratulations!


----------



## fluffyblue

well im now in the 2ww have followed the SMEP to the letter and am now 3dpo !. I also use a CBFM each month and find it invaluable and it always agrees with my OPKS !!


----------



## AreIn83

ttcstill said:


> I am pretty sure that the + yesterday was just an evap line... both tests today are - .......:cry: Guess its just not my time.

Those evap lines are tricky bitches. Sorry honey! Keep trying!


----------



## new mummy2010

any ideas what these strange dull pains i are i keep experiencing? not like af pains v strange they are:wacko:


----------



## ttcstill

AREIN- the weird thing is I have saved all my tests and none of the ones that look - have any line whatsoever..... so why would that one give an evap and not the others?


----------



## AreIn83

ttcstill said:


> AREIN- the weird thing is I have saved all my tests and none of the ones that look - have any line whatsoever..... so why would that one give an evap and not the others?

Each test in each box can be different. Each test can have a different sensitivity even if there are more than one in a box. The amount of dye can be different as well as the paper the strip is made on. And sometimes it can depend on your urine too.


----------



## AreIn83

new mummy2010 said:


> any ideas what these strange dull pains i are i keep experiencing? not like af pains v strange they are:wacko:

where are they?


----------



## soph77

ugh chicken for dinner last night.

Both boys have been vomiting this morning. I am feeling queezy too.
I have to go on an excursion with vacation care today roller skating. I am thinking that it might be a good idea to take my car and not go on the bus with everyone, just in case.


----------



## AreIn83

And there she is...light red spotting. On to cycle #18.


----------



## soph77

I'm sorry arein :( :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

AreIn83 said:


> And there she is...light red spotting. On to cycle #18.

AWWWWW........ I am sooooo sorry hun.... :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Wow, ladies! This is a tough thread to keep up with! :) Finally caught up. Welcome to all the new ladies! 

Well, I got a very clear as day positive OPK yesterday afternoon, and my CBFM agreed this morning with a Peak! It's my first month of using it, so I wasn't expecting it to say Peak this time around. Anyway, I did two more OPKs today, and both also very positive. Also having left side ovulation pain right now!! WHOO HOO! So, three more days of :sex: and then we get a break!

Haven't really followed SMEP exactly, we've been :sex: more than it says. Hope OH's :spermy: can keep up!!!! :haha:


----------



## LuckyD

Sorrry AreIn :hugs: fingers crossed for next month xx

hang in there ttcstill :hugs:

hope you feel better soon Soph!

minidyson - that is hilarious! love it x 

dottiemad - that is definitely a positive! congrats! now get to :sex:!


I am almost at the end of the BDing...ovulated much later than expected so have BD'd on CD8, 10, 12, 14, 16, 17, 18 and 19. Got my positive (well, closest thing to it) on CD17. I am sorry if this has been asked before, but according to SMEP I have today off, then BD one more time tomorrow. Not sure why this is? Pretty sure that I O'd yesterday - tomorrow seems like a bit far away from O? Do you ladies know what the point of this extra BD is?

I have to day, if I don't get a BFP this month I will definitely be doing SMEP again. If I wasn't using OPKs I would have stopped BDing days ago...plus I really like the 'every other day' BDing - and so does my OH - less pressure on him I think!

Anyway, hope you all are doing ok xx hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## mimiwc2010

LuckyD - that's a lot of BD'ing! Good for you!

Yes, the SMEP says to BD for three days straight after the pos OPK, then have a day off and another one for just in case. I don't know why exactly, but I know the tests say you'll be ov'ing during the next 12-48 hrs. Plus, you don't know when exactly you have the real surge peak, it can last 2 days, and you don't know how long after the surge you ovulate. I think it's to account for all the uncertainties.


----------



## mimiwc2010

AreIn83 said:


> I've thought and thought about buying a CBFM but I'm afraid that as soon as I invest, I'll end up pregnant (yeah, right).

Isn't that the point?? I'd jump right on it!!! haha Think it's a small price to pay for a bundle of joy! I thought the same before we got it, did it anyway, don't regret it!

Minidyson - yes I wonder...a lot. Sometimes I feel like I'm using and sucking him up dry :S. But, he really wants a baby...yesterday! He even talks about our TTC adventures to other ppl (didn't know men liked to talk about that with anyone)...even mentions when he sends swimmers out for the egg hunt.

Dottiemad - to me it looks + since yesterday (Mon)!

I'm starting to get addicted to this website!


----------



## mimiwc2010

SquirrelGirl said:


> Wow, ladies! This is a tough thread to keep up with! :) Finally caught up. Welcome to all the new ladies!
> 
> Well, I got a very clear as day positive OPK yesterday afternoon, and my CBFM agreed this morning with a Peak! It's my first month of using it, so I wasn't expecting it to say Peak this time around. Anyway, I did two more OPKs today, and both also very positive. Also having left side ovulation pain right now!! WHOO HOO! So, three more days of :sex: and then we get a break!
> 
> Haven't really followed SMEP exactly, we've been :sex: more than it says. Hope OH's :spermy: can keep up!!!! :haha:

Hey,
We have exactly the same stats! :thumbup: I had a pos OPK last night and a peak this am on the monitor. First month using it too! Hope both our OH's :spermy:s can keep up and we all get our :bfp:! 

Sticky baby :dust: to us all!!!!


----------



## Precious318

AreIn83 said:


> And there she is...light red spotting. On to cycle #18.

I'm sorry AreIn83 :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

I am so bummed I really thought I had it...... but my temps have dropped the last few days....... what do u all think?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mimiwc2010 said:


> I'm starting to get addicted to this website!

haha! I know, it's crazy! But really nice to know there are so many ladies out there going through the same things I am. I've really learned a lot here!


And here's to hoping we can be bump buddies! :friends:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

ttcstill said:


> I am so bummed I really thought I had it...... but my temps have dropped the last few days....... what do u all think?

I'm sorry, hun, I have no idea. I don't temp. :hugs:


----------



## LuckyD

mimiwc2010 said:


> LuckyD - that's a lot of BD'ing! Good for you!
> 
> Yes, the SMEP says to BD for three days straight after the pos OPK, then have a day off and another one for just in case. I don't know why exactly, but I know the tests say you'll be ov'ing during the next 12-48 hrs. Plus, you don't know when exactly you have the real surge peak, it can last 2 days, and you don't know how long after the surge you ovulate. I think it's to account for all the uncertainties.

I guess that is true..I have continued using the OPKs and they have got significantly fainter so think the surge is well and truly over..but as you say, there are so many uncertainties I guess it is better to be safe than sorry!

I know, heaps of BDing for us this cycle! It's made me feel a bit more hopeful though..if I hadn't been doing OPKs I probably would have stopped after CD14 and missed my O day all together!

Thanks for the advice xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

LuckyD said:


> if I hadn't been doing OPKs I probably would have stopped after CD14 and missed my O day all together!

I agree! I was about to give up on CD16 thinking I wasn't ovulating, then BAM! Super Dark lines! :happydance: Was hoping the B vitamins were helping me O sooner, but looking like I might have a 10 day LP or so this month. Hope it's long enough....


----------



## AreIn83

ttcstill said:


> I am so bummed I really thought I had it...... but my temps have dropped the last few days....... what do u all think?

It's pretty early to tell actually. It could be an implantation dip if your temps go back up. But at only 10 DPO, it really would be hard to tell. That would only give you a 10 day LP if AF came tomorrow. A short LP can be a sign of hormonal imbalance and can be a cause of infertility.


----------



## mimiwc2010

ttcstill - Temps can be affected by so many things!!! It could be implantation (which could also explain the light spotting you had). PMA goes a loooong way...and FXd for you hon!

Squirrel - we can be test buddies until we BECOME (PMA!) bump buddies!


----------



## ttcstill

mimiwc2010 said:


> ttcstill - Temps can be affected by so many things!!! It could be implantation (which could also explain the light spotting you had). PMA goes a loooong way...and FXd for you hon!
> 
> Squirrel - we can be test buddies until we BECOME (PMA!) bump buddies!

I have not had any spotting.


----------



## ttcstill

AreIn83 said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> I am so bummed I really thought I had it...... but my temps have dropped the last few days....... what do u all think?
> 
> It's pretty early to tell actually. It could be an implantation dip if your temps go back up. But at only 10 DPO, it really would be hard to tell. That would only give you a 10 day LP if AF came tomorrow. A short LP can be a sign of hormonal imbalance and can be a cause of infertility.Click to expand...

Since I have 5 children. i am almost certain I'm not having fertility issues........ and af is not due til Saturday


----------



## AreIn83

Were you on any birth control since your last child? I trust that you aren't having fertility issues but I'm just saying that at only 10 DPO, your temp most likely isn't dropping due to a your progesterone decreasing.


----------



## AreIn83

Ok, so you have a 28 day cycle? If your temps stay elevated Friday and Saturday that is a very good sign. The two lower temps for the last two days for you could be implantation.


----------



## mimiwc2010

ttcstill said:


> mimiwc2010 said:
> 
> 
> ttcstill - Temps can be affected by so many things!!! It could be implantation (which could also explain the light spotting you had). PMA goes a loooong way...and FXd for you hon!
> 
> Squirrel - we can be test buddies until we BECOME (PMA!) bump buddies!
> 
> I have not had any spotting.Click to expand...

Sorry, don't know why I got confused. You had faint lines. Anyhow, I wouldn't call it yet!

Did you chart with your other babies?


----------



## MyTurnYet

minidyson said:


> I just have to tell you ladies the funniest thing. I told DH that I'd read that being around babies is meant to help fertility. We had a little chuckle...
> 
> Staying with the in-laws over easter, we went out for a big family meal. He passed me his 14 month old niece for a cuddle. After a couple of minutes I saw him looking at me expectantly. I asked him what was wrong, and he said 'is it working yet?'
> 
> :laugh2:
> 
> Bless him, I think he thought my ovaries would be pinging or something. Love him so much. :hugs:
> 
> Anyone wonder what effect all this TTC'ing has on our other halves?

I LOVE this!! So cute. :awww: I do wonder the effect this has on our other halves...never heard the old wives tale about being around babies helping fertility...I hope that's true!


----------



## ttcstill

mimiwc2010 said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimiwc2010 said:
> 
> 
> ttcstill - Temps can be affected by so many things!!! It could be implantation (which could also explain the light spotting you had). PMA goes a loooong way...and FXd for you hon!
> 
> Squirrel - we can be test buddies until we BECOME (PMA!) bump buddies!
> 
> I have not had any spotting.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, don't know why I got confused. You had faint lines. Anyhow, I wouldn't call it yet!
> 
> Did you chart with your other babies?Click to expand...

No I just got pregnant if the wind blew just right :haha: so I am really hating all this..... but I am almost 34 and don't want to get pregnant after 34 I wouldn't care if my fiance had,children but h3 doesn't and he wanta one so bad


----------



## mommyB

Ladies I need some advice, I am still pretty new to TTC and this is our 4th cycle trying. But it seems the past few months we have had some obstacles in the way (being sick and such). We really want to focus this month and try the SMEP plan. So we will begin BDing on cycle day 8 (right now on cycle day 2) and continue every other night. Then cycle day 10 I am going to test with an OPK. When I get a positive we will BD 3 nights in a row. (Now which OPK is better the ones with the lines or the smiley face?) Then after the 3rd day of BD take a break for a day then do it once more? I just want to make sure I have it right. My other question is, after we have sex should I skip going to the bathroom afterwards? One month I did that everytime and it didn't bother me. I know some women can be prone to UTI's if they do that. I don't seem to have a problem. I would appreciate any advice, sorry if any questions are stupid. I am still learning. :)


----------



## samira

mimiwc2010 said:


> Whitbit22 -
> Samira - the list is for you to write your name if you're trying the SMEP to calculate the success rate of the girls trying. Pretty cool I think! I'm using the monitor for the first time this month. I backed it up with the OPKs just in case, as I've read it could miss the peak the 1st couple of months. Last night I had my first +OPK, and this morning the monitor showed the little egg (peak fertility)...it was so exciting! So it's working for me.
> 
> So far, the SMEP is on to the letter! :D
> 
> :dust:

wow thats great that you can measure how accurate your ovulation is working Congratsssssssss as i know its hard to measure sometimes. 

Thanks for the heads up, i didnt know that CBFM could miss in the first few months though so thanks for sharing that i will order a few boxes of OPK's too... just in case.

what a great idea for the list i just checked it and so many positives:happydance: gives me hope. I think my OH freaked out when i told him about the SMEP but I showed him the list of names and those it worked for so he changed his tune after that hehe


----------



## californiamom

AreIn, sorry about AF. :hugs:

TTCstill, definitely could be implantation. Only 10dpo, so anything is possible.


----------



## LuckyD

mommyB said:


> Ladies I need some advice, I am still pretty new to TTC and this is our 4th cycle trying. But it seems the past few months we have had some obstacles in the way (being sick and such). We really want to focus this month and try the SMEP plan. So we will begin BDing on cycle day 8 (right now on cycle day 2) and continue every other night. Then cycle day 10 I am going to test with an OPK. When I get a positive we will BD 3 nights in a row. (Now which OPK is better the ones with the lines or the smiley face?) Then after the 3rd day of BD take a break for a day then do it once more? I just want to make sure I have it right. My other question is, after we have sex should I skip going to the bathroom afterwards? One month I did that everytime and it didn't bother me. I know some women can be prone to UTI's if they do that. I don't seem to have a problem. I would appreciate any advice, sorry if any questions are stupid. I am still learning. :)

Yep, you have it right! 

This is my first month using OPKs, I just used cheap ones that show the lines and they worked ok - never got a really strong positive but got what I assume was my surge. People seem to really like the smiley face ones, but they are more expensive - up to you! 

If you aren't prone to UTI's it should be fine to not go to the bathroom. I actually am prone to UTIs, but have been lying down with hips elevated for about half an hour after BDing, and it hasn't bothered me at all.

Good luck - hope you enjoy the SMEP - me and OH have found it really good to follow, and will definitely do it again next month if no BFP for us this time!


----------



## samira

Sorry AreIn, I just read back on the posts

I really hope next month is successful for you.x wishing you all the best.

Also Thank you to everyone for helping me so much

I really like coming onto this site as it is very good to talk about it all openly I have had a lot of people telling me to stop thinking too much about TTC as apparantly this can prevent a baby by stressing and worrying.... But i was trying to explain to them how can I not think about it, when I want it so much its human nature. bt now openly discussing it all really helps.

I am going to sound like a freak here, but after 3 weeks being late and spotting and feling nausea i did think i was pregnant but then I started AF 2 days ago so heavy and bad, (i think the build up to my AF was causing my nausea)

Now I know i am not Preg (heavy AF) but I still feel sick everyday, does anyone ever feel the same and feel their mind is playing tricks on them

Sorry if I sound NUTS:blush:


----------



## new mummy2010

AreIn83 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> any ideas what these strange dull pains i are i keep experiencing? not like af pains v strange they are:wacko:
> 
> where are they?Click to expand...

hi sorry i vanished last night was very tired, they were coming and going yesterday mostly like tugging feelin they were low down not got it this morning though ,kept feeling quite sharp at times too?:shrug: so sorry the witch is showing hun fx for this cycle :hugs:


----------



## spencerbear

ttcstill said:


> mimiwc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimiwc2010 said:
> 
> 
> ttcstill - Temps can be affected by so many things!!! It could be implantation (which could also explain the light spotting you had). PMA goes a loooong way...and FXd for you hon!
> 
> Squirrel - we can be test buddies until we BECOME (PMA!) bump buddies!
> 
> I have not had any spotting.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, don't know why I got confused. You had faint lines. Anyhow, I wouldn't call it yet!
> 
> Did you chart with your other babies?Click to expand...
> 
> No I just got pregnant if the wind blew just right :haha: so I am really hating all this..... but I am almost 34 and don't want to get pregnant after 34 I wouldn't care if my fiance had,children but h3 doesn't and he wanta one so badClick to expand...

I am the same, had my 4 really easily and now struggling to have this one. I really didnt expct it to take this long....


----------



## spencerbear

sorry the witch got you arein....

ttcstill still got time to be a + fx'd for you

Well im off for day out in Eastbourne which should take my mind of this waiting for a bit. See you all later

Have a lovely day x


----------



## mamaxm

AREIN- SHE GOT ME TODAY TOO!!! not till 1 or 2 AM, but i was watching out for her..
i swear we're going to be bump buddies. pma. i'm not even bummed about the nasty ole witch because i have a plan of attack for this cycle and we WILL get our bfps this cycle. 
so let's talk game plan, let's get excited. you're thinking black cohosh or vit. b? (if you're looking for a longer LP, vit b worked for me, but i didn't o any earlier :()
i've got 2100 mg maca, 1,000 mg vitex, and as much grapefruit juice i can stomach. plus i'm cutting out caffiene. and my aspirin regimen. drinking water, softcups and preseed. i have my eye on the prize here. and thank god i'm excited about adding my two new vit's or i'd be on the floor crying right now.
arein, in 28-31 days we will have our bfps. PERIOD. and we will be bump buddies. 

started maca today and already love it, felt so much more energy. the pills stink though. going to get vitex on friday as you're not supposed to take it during AF anyways. 
and i went ahead and bought my opks and 2 frer's (used one this morning, when there was just a bit of light spotting, bfn duh.) and the other one i am saving till the witch is late, PERIOD. i am never ever going to buy internet cheapies again. don't know if it was a dud or if i had a chem (i hate to say it, but i'm hoping it was a chem, so at least i know i have the ability to concieve, and my fertility would be higher this cycle) but i will never risk it again. ttcstill, i feel your pain. but you're not out yet.
arein, we're going to be TTC warriors this cycle, and we're going to beat that witch. let her have her fun now. she doesn't know what's coming for her. :gun:


----------



## mamaxm

oh and calimom- your baby is already in it's second square in your ticker :cloud9:


----------



## soph77

Go TTC warriers!!!!


----------



## mamaxm

HECK YEAH. if you don't get your bfp this cycle you'll have to get those ovaries/uterus ready to FIGHT. :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

so sorry Arein and mamaxm :hugs: I can't wait for you guys to come over to first tri so hope your beanies come this next cycle xxx


----------



## mamaxm

i hope so too! but what will our thread be named.. january jammers? january.. jingles? haha!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha January Joyfuls maybe??


----------



## mamaxm

yes joyfuls because i will be shouting from the top of buildings if i get a bfp that lasts longer than a day this cycle.


----------



## wantingagirl

yeah totally agree there is no TMI here at all.

haha mimiwc2010 I love this thread too

Hiya IceFire wow that sounds good taking it easy huh wish that was possible for me lol... GL and FX AF doesnt arrive for you

Whitbit22 I hope you dont have to use all that and get your BFP, if im not pregnant back to my CBFM, going to start softcups and maybe preseed soon

hehe.... honeybee that could work I should maybe do that myself need to order fertility sticks now now now just waiting for my AF to arrive now

I hope you dont get your AF AreIn83 Im rooting for you! I know what you mean tho you just get a feeling I have been getting pains on and off and starting to do my head in as I just know im going to get AF. 

Awww Minidyson hehe... that is so sweet I think this ttc really does affect our other halves but they just dont show it. Every month my DH pretends hes fine when AF arrives and talks positive but know he is hurting inside and sometimes it can cause arguments but hey we get over it. I guess we are there to support each other and just cos he isnt going through it physically it still hurts him

new mummy Im on a couple of threads, going to join softcups and on 'anyone on cd1 thread', over 30's, 'ttc buddiesxx' and a couple more I think but this one mainly.

Im so sorry ttcstill when is your AF due?

Awww AreIn83 DH are so sweet sometimes. Im so sorry is it full blown or any chance implantation?

Oh Soph sorry to hear your not feeling well

LuckyD I think to be honest the last day doesnt matter the plan says to follow that but dont quote me on it but I dont think it increases chances u

Yeah bump buddies all of us hopefully I am addicted to this site too but squirrelgirl yeah its great no one quite understands unless you are going through it yourself

LuckyD explained it all, GL mommyb

Samira your not mad my mind plays tricks on me every month and I start to accept I may be pregnant and boom AF arrives

mamaxm I am so loving your PMA can I have some plz and love your wee man with the guns she better stay away for all of us!!!

oooh that can take our mind off it thinking a name!! hehe....

Ness I want one of them on your avatar plz plz!!!


----------



## louloubabs

So sorry mamaxm and AreIn83 :-( Loving the idea of the warriors for next cycle though :D

wantingagirl - when you're writing your posts, how the hell do you remember what everyone has written? Lol. Superwoman! And also, I just noticed it's almost time for you to :test: :p

XxX:kiss:


----------



## soph77

louloubabs said:


> So sorry mamaxm and AreIn83 :-( Loving the idea of the warriors for next cycle though :D
> 
> wantingagirl - when you're writing your posts, how the hell do you remember what everyone has written? Lol. Superwoman! And also, I just noticed it's almost time for you to :test: :p
> 
> XxX:kiss:

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## wantingagirl

hehe.... i use notepad and just go through all the posts then copy and paste it when im done didnt want to not reply to everyone hehe..... Hey thats all I learned working with pc's for 8 years

Ahhh yes d-day im not testing yet its driving me insane got cramps now and keep on checking and last 4 days on and off but Im not letting witch play tricks with me like every other month! sharp stabbing left handside in the back if she was gonna come just wish she would already, pains so like AF!


----------



## wantingagirl

soph77 said:


> louloubabs said:
> 
> 
> So sorry mamaxm and AreIn83 :-( Loving the idea of the warriors for next cycle though :D
> 
> wantingagirl - when you're writing your posts, how the hell do you remember what everyone has written? Lol. Superwoman! And also, I just noticed it's almost time for you to :test: :p
> 
> XxX:kiss:
> 
> I was thinking the same thing!Click to expand...

I never got on pc in the evening so I end out missing out on all the chats 

:rofl:


----------



## louloubabs

wantingagirl said:


> hehe.... i use notepad and just go through all the posts then copy and paste it when im done didnt want to not reply to everyone hehe..... Hey thats all I learned working with pc's for 8 years
> 
> Ahhh yes d-day im not testing yet its driving me insane got cramps now and keep on checking and last 4 days on and off but Im not letting witch play tricks with me like every other month! sharp stabbing left handside in the back if she was gonna come just wish she would already, pains so like AF!

Ahhh, that's a good idea :D

Hope that AF stays away for you hun and you get your :bfp:. Keeping everything crossed for you :flower:

XxX:kiss:


----------



## wantingagirl

louloubabs said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> hehe.... i use notepad and just go through all the posts then copy and paste it when im done didnt want to not reply to everyone hehe..... Hey thats all I learned working with pc's for 8 years
> 
> Ahhh yes d-day im not testing yet its driving me insane got cramps now and keep on checking and last 4 days on and off but Im not letting witch play tricks with me like every other month! sharp stabbing left handside in the back if she was gonna come just wish she would already, pains so like AF!
> 
> Ahhh, that's a good idea :D
> 
> Hope that AF stays away for you hun and you get your :bfp:. Keeping everything crossed for you :flower:
> 
> XxX:kiss:Click to expand...

sigh me too loulou but just have a feeling she is gonna hit me soon was so good this month too even had my legs in the air for an hour everytime we bed lol..... thanks for your support :hugs:


----------



## soph77

I have just discovered a symptom that is very distressing to me. I seem to have gone off chocolate! As there is heaps in the house still because of Easter I have been having a bit every night and then feeling queezy after. I have only just realised after eating some now that it is the chocolate doing it!!!!!! This is disastrous! 
Maybe I need to decide what is more important, pregnancy or chocolate. Hmmmmmmmmm tough choice........ just kiddiing! But I will miss chocolate!!!


----------



## louloubabs

soph77 said:


> I have just discovered a symptom that is very distressing to me. I seem to have gone off chocolate! As there is heaps in the house still because of Easter I have been having a bit every night and then feeling queezy after. I have only just realised after eating some now that it is the chocolate doing it!!!!!! This is disastrous!
> Maybe I need to decide what is more important, pregnancy or chocolate. Hmmmmmmmmm tough choice........ just kiddiing! But I will miss chocolate!!!

Ooooh Noooo :( That is bad! Tell you what, if I get my :bfp: this month, we'll swap. When I was pregnant with my DD I craved chocolate. Cocopops, choco milkshake, Galaxy, the lot. And I never really ate chocolate before then! So you have my craving and I'll have yours :D

XxX:kiss:


----------



## louloubabs

Wantingagirl - I have been laying with my legs in the air too. Haha. The things we do, eh?

XxX:kiss:


----------



## soph77

louloubabs said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> I have just discovered a symptom that is very distressing to me. I seem to have gone off chocolate! As there is heaps in the house still because of Easter I have been having a bit every night and then feeling queezy after. I have only just realised after eating some now that it is the chocolate doing it!!!!!! This is disastrous!
> Maybe I need to decide what is more important, pregnancy or chocolate. Hmmmmmmmmm tough choice........ just kiddiing! But I will miss chocolate!!!
> 
> Ooooh Noooo :( That is bad! Tell you what, if I get my :bfp: this month, we'll swap. When I was pregnant with my DD I craved chocolate. Cocopops, choco milkshake, Galaxy, the lot. And I never really ate chocolate before then! So you have my craving and I'll have yours :D
> 
> XxX:kiss:Click to expand...

When I was pg with ds the only thing I ate for the first 3 months was coco pops! Couldn't get enough!


----------



## louloubabs

soph77 said:


> louloubabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> I have just discovered a symptom that is very distressing to me. I seem to have gone off chocolate! As there is heaps in the house still because of Easter I have been having a bit every night and then feeling queezy after. I have only just realised after eating some now that it is the chocolate doing it!!!!!! This is disastrous!
> Maybe I need to decide what is more important, pregnancy or chocolate. Hmmmmmmmmm tough choice........ just kiddiing! But I will miss chocolate!!!
> 
> Ooooh Noooo :( That is bad! Tell you what, if I get my :bfp: this month, we'll swap. When I was pregnant with my DD I craved chocolate. Cocopops, choco milkshake, Galaxy, the lot. And I never really ate chocolate before then! So you have my craving and I'll have yours :D
> 
> XxX:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> When I was pg with ds the only thing I ate for the first 3 months was coco pops! Couldn't get enough!Click to expand...

Weird isn't it? I'm hoping I don't have some weird craving when I next fall pregnant. No cravings would be good....

I went completely off the smell of OH's aftershave last time. It actually made me gag and he had to stop wearing it. Even now the smell of it makes me feel a bit queasy..... Haha. Bless him. I bought it for him aswell!!

XxX:kiss:


----------



## wantingagirl

Im more of a crips girls but when I was pregnant would take in the king size bags of maltesers and other choc no wonder I put on 3 stone. I was also addicted to the cereal (the yellow balls) cant remember what they are called made by nestle would eat box after box of them and also wanted diet coke so badly. 

Yeah my DH thinks im mad laying with my legs in the air! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

how is everyone today?? 

Shona - you're getting your digi + soon girl! :hugs: Not even tempted to test today?? 

I've not got any cravings yet but I don't seem to be too fussed with anything I see lol, like I'm ugh I suppose I'll eat that and chocolate is giving me indigestion


----------



## wantingagirl

The fun begins Ness I want through countless amounts of indigestion medicine in the end I had to get it prescribed as was costing me a fortune. 

Hun I really hope so cramps again all morning and sore bb's but cm dry so thinking im out I was saying to DH just wish it would come and stop mucking about with me lol....

I am so tempted to test today but trying to will myself not to DH thinks I should wait a little while longer, bah he talks sense lol.... cant handle BFN did IC yesterday morning and was negative so cant see it being positive now


----------



## stardust22

Afternoon Everyone! hope you are all ok!

just got back from joining slimming world (need to have another focus right now!) obviously I want my sticky little bean but I also feel a bit down about my weight since the mmc as I cant lose the baby weight I gained.

So happy to see lots of BFP and cant wait to see lots more!

Mamaxm - could you please move my testing date to 18th. I think this is more realistic after my very late ovulation. Witch may arrive just before but would prefer that to happen than me test too early.

p.s. I hate the 2ww !


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi Stardust, its good to have something else to focus on for a while. 

All I can seem to think about at the min is getting pregnant and promised myself I wouldnt :shrug:


----------



## AreIn83

mamaxm said:


> AREIN- SHE GOT ME TODAY TOO!!! not till 1 or 2 AM, but i was watching out for her..
> i swear we're going to be bump buddies. pma. i'm not even bummed about the nasty ole witch because i have a plan of attack for this cycle and we WILL get our bfps this cycle.
> so let's talk game plan, let's get excited. you're thinking black cohosh or vit. b? (if you're looking for a longer LP, vit b worked for me, but i didn't o any earlier :()
> i've got 2100 mg maca, 1,000 mg vitex, and as much grapefruit juice i can stomach. plus i'm cutting out caffiene. and my aspirin regimen. drinking water, softcups and preseed. i have my eye on the prize here. and thank god i'm excited about adding my two new vit's or i'd be on the floor crying right now.
> arein, in 28-31 days we will have our bfps. PERIOD. and we will be bump buddies.
> 
> started maca today and already love it, felt so much more energy. the pills stink though. going to get vitex on friday as you're not supposed to take it during AF anyways.
> and i went ahead and bought my opks and 2 frer's (used one this morning, when there was just a bit of light spotting, bfn duh.) and the other one i am saving till the witch is late, PERIOD. i am never ever going to buy internet cheapies again. don't know if it was a dud or if i had a chem (i hate to say it, but i'm hoping it was a chem, so at least i know i have the ability to concieve, and my fertility would be higher this cycle) but i will never risk it again. ttcstill, i feel your pain. but you're not out yet.
> arein, we're going to be TTC warriors this cycle, and we're going to beat that witch. let her have her fun now. she doesn't know what's coming for her. :gun:

Test buddies! I was pretty bummed last night and DH has no sense of what it is to be comforting but I think it's just because he knows I handle things on my own. But he still could have sat with me for awhile. I know he's getting tired of not getting preg month after month and he started a new job today so he was pretty nervous. My mom said we'll get it this month since he has a new job and is making more money now. Hope she's right. 
Your BFP could have very well been a chem. I just bought like 12 IC's and now I'm kind of sorry I did it :dohh:


----------



## stardust22

wantingagirl said:


> Hi Stardust, its good to have something else to focus on for a while.
> 
> All I can seem to think about at the min is getting pregnant and promised myself I wouldnt :shrug:

I know hun!!! I feel much better already just to have something else. The next 2 weeks will be all about my diet (sorry, healthy eating!) and hopefully that means the 2ww will just arrive.


----------



## AreIn83

wanting-No, she's here in all of her glory. 

I've decided to temp vaginally this cycle to see if maybe my temps won't be so erratic. 

I like January Joyfuls or January Jumpers?

I'm trying to resist the urge to by an OvaCue, they are so awesome but they cost somewhere around $400 (not sure what this is in pounds).


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> *The fun begins Ness* I want through countless amounts of indigestion medicine in the end I had to get it prescribed as was costing me a fortune.
> 
> Hun I really hope so cramps again all morning and sore bb's but cm dry so thinking im out I was saying to DH just wish it would come and stop mucking about with me lol....
> 
> I am so tempted to test today but trying to will myself not to DH thinks I should wait a little while longer, bah he talks sense lol.... cant handle BFN did IC yesterday morning and was negative so cant see it being positive now

:rofl: I'm a mad woman for saying this but I'm actually looking forward to it lol suppose it makes it that much more real when you feel stuff like that! 

backache has already started, cant get comfy in bed and spent 35 mins walking round town and my back aches like hell!!

I wish I could sleep all day tomorrow and let the full day go by - when I wake up it will be Friday and AF date has been and gone! 

No AF cramps, just tightening/stretching sensation pretty low down, bit of an achey pelvic region and hips! Noticed where my hips are that go down to a 'v' shape that each side has become a bit spongey? Like as if there are some veins with water retention lol


----------



## Nessicle

so sorry the witch got you girls :hugs: xxx tons of :dust: xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah I have off days but try and eat as healthy as possible but sometimes just dont want to lol.... esp when AF arrives. Your right tho it should hopefully make it pass quicker. Man my legs are so killing me. 

So sorry AreIn83 but yeah we can all be test buddies for next cycle, yes heard so many things about chemicals dont want to see anything till she is late if she is. 
Both them names are quite good, I have a good feeling for all of us!!!
£263 that works out as. What about the clearblue fertility monitor I got mine off ebay and sticks for £50.00?

Ness I was exactly the same the last time just to ensure you are not dreaming it lol... have to say tho I was quite lucky cept for a few pains. No sickness but I did get major headaches and so tired. Dont worry I have a good feeling your bubs will stick!
Wow gosh I wish this day would hurry up and go by, I just dont know when to expect AF to arrive. Last month 26 day cycle and month before 29 day cycle?? :shrug:


----------



## ttcstill

I had weird sensations in my lower abdominal last night - almost like butterflies!!!! Kinda weird, still nauseated ....... tender tender breasts and temps spiked up again......... maybe implantation.?


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Shona :hugs: Just bought 2 more digi's for this Friday and next Friday! :happydance: my digi from yesterday died this morning lol, gutted they only last 24 hours!! Glad I took some pictures! xx


----------



## wantingagirl

any ideas what you think my cycle length should be? 26 last month 29 the month before?

ttcstill hopefully implantation dip when is your AF due?


----------



## Nessicle

probs 26 again then hun


----------



## ttcstill

wantingagirl said:


> any ideas what you think my cycle length should be? 26 last month 29 the month before?
> 
> ttcstill hopefully implantation dip when is your AF due?

I am due on Friday! God I hope she doesnt show...


----------



## wantingagirl

I hope she doesnt show either ttcstill

mmmm Ness are you suppose to add a couple and then divide them if they are not always bang on? Mine usually are but think last month mucked it up. day 28 at the min


----------



## wantingagirl

Ness what happened to Nixi?


----------



## mimiwc2010

Arein and mamaxm - sorry the witch got you. I know next cycle's the one for you guys! PMA!



mamaxm said:


> AREIN- SHE GOT ME TODAY TOO!!! not till 1 or 2 AM, but i was watching out for her..
> i swear we're going to be bump buddies. pma. i'm not even bummed about the nasty ole witch because i have a plan of attack for this cycle and we WILL get our bfps this cycle.
> so let's talk game plan, let's get excited. you're thinking black cohosh or vit. b? (if you're looking for a longer LP, vit b worked for me, but i didn't o any earlier :()
> i've got 2100 mg maca, 1,000 mg vitex, and as much grapefruit juice i can stomach. plus i'm cutting out caffiene. and my aspirin regimen. drinking water, softcups and preseed. i have my eye on the prize here. and thank god i'm excited about adding my two new vit's or i'd be on the floor crying right now.
> arein, in 28-31 days we will have our bfps. PERIOD. and we will be bump buddies.
> 
> started maca today and already love it, felt so much more energy. the pills stink though. going to get vitex on friday as you're not supposed to take it during AF anyways.
> and i went ahead and bought my opks and 2 frer's (used one this morning, when there was just a bit of light spotting, bfn duh.) and the other one i am saving till the witch is late, PERIOD. i am never ever going to buy internet cheapies again. don't know if it was a dud or if i had a chem (i hate to say it, but i'm hoping it was a chem, so at least i know i have the ability to concieve, and my fertility would be higher this cycle) but i will never risk it again. ttcstill, i feel your pain. but you're not out yet.
> arein, we're going to be TTC warriors this cycle, and we're going to beat that witch. let her have her fun now. she doesn't know what's coming for her. :gun:

You go girl! That was like watching Braveheart! hahaha 





ttcstill said:


> I had weird sensations in my lower abdominal last night - almost like butterflies!!!! Kinda weird, still nauseated ....... tender tender breasts and temps spiked up again......... maybe implantation.?

I told you it's not over yet! FX'd for you hon!


----------



## louloubabs

ttcstill said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> any ideas what you think my cycle length should be? 26 last month 29 the month before?
> 
> ttcstill hopefully implantation dip when is your AF due?
> 
> I am due on Friday! God I hope she doesnt show...Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you ttcstill. May have just been a implantation dip. Where in the world are you and are you ahead of or behind us in the UK?

XxX:kiss:


----------



## wantingagirl

Pain under my arms again and now getting a queasy feeling but dont know if that means anything as didnt get that the last time. Well not sickness really but a wave of sickness once just after I got my BFP but dont want to believe anything


----------



## AreIn83

wantingagirl said:


> So sorry AreIn83 but yeah we can all be test buddies for next cycle, yes heard so many things about chemicals dont want to see anything till she is late if she is.
> Both them names are quite good, I have a good feeling for all of us!!!
> £263 that works out as. What about the clearblue fertility monitor I got mine off ebay and sticks for £50.00?
> 
> Ness I was exactly the same the last time just to ensure you are not dreaming it lol... have to say tho I was quite lucky cept for a few pains. No sickness but I did get major headaches and so tired. Dont worry I have a good feeling your bubs will stick!
> Wow gosh I wish this day would hurry up and go by, I just dont know when to expect AF to arrive. Last month 26 day cycle and month before 29 day cycle?? :shrug:

So it's about 3 times as much, the CBFM would have been roughly $150 for me. I really want that OvaCue but I haven't heard enough about them to shell out that much money. When is AF due for you?


----------



## californiamom

Mamaxm, sorry the witch got you too! :hugs:

Love your PMA! I can't stop checking this board. I'm rooting for you girls! I wish I could think of something to add to your plan. You have seriously thought of it all. Good luck, girls ... looking forward to seeing you all in 1st tri next month.


----------



## mimiwc2010

So DH expressed this morning (after BDing) that he felt a lot of pressure with this TTC thing, even though he is all up for trying since he really wants a baby. I feel like I don't know what to do to take the pressure off and not make this feel like work. :shrug:

We don't usually BD this often so it's hard to keep the drive up. We have done it CD 10, 12, 14, and 15 (today), and I've done everything possible to keep it fresh. We start great, with lots of PMA! We have only one more to go (tom) since he can't get off work during the weekend :(.

Anyway, I guess we'll pop some bubbly tomorrow or something...hope we can get in the mood and not feel like "let's just get it over with"...soooo not romantic :cry:.

Sorry about the rant and thanks for reading! :flower:


----------



## ttcstill

F


louloubabs said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> any ideas what you think my cycle length should be? 26 last month 29 the month before?
> 
> ttcstill hopefully implantation dip when is your AF due?
> 
> I am due on Friday! God I hope she doesnt show...Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed for you ttcstill. May have just been a implantation dip. Where in the world are you and are you ahead of or behind us in the UK?
> 
> XxX:kiss:Click to expand...

I am in Missouri


----------



## honeybee28

arein and mamaxm- so sorry about the evil bitch getting you, i really love your attitude dont let her get you again.

wantingagirl and ttcstill- fx for you both

soph! off chocolate? my gosh i hope your preggars and not off the good stuff for no good reason!!

AFM - cd15, no smiley face no ewcm, but slight ovary cramps and some stretchy cm so maybe im getting closer to ov

mamaxm i HATE grapefruit too!! But bought a carton of it today and just downed a massive glass lol.

question- is teming the only way to knowfor sure if you've ov'd? coz it's possible to have a positive opk and still not ov isnt it? would a cbfm tell me if i've ov'd, or is it just like a fancy opk?

xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

new mummy2010 said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> any ideas what these strange dull pains i are i keep experiencing? not like af pains v strange they are:wacko:
> 
> where are they?Click to expand...
> 
> hi sorry i vanished last night was very tired, they were coming and going yesterday mostly like tugging feelin they were low down not got it this morning though ,kept feeling quite sharp at times too?:shrug: so sorry the witch is showing hun fx for this cycle :hugs:Click to expand...

any ideas ladies? BIG:hugs:TO ALL WHO HAVE BEEN VISITED BY THE WITCH lots and lots of :dust:for all this month/cycle getting totally addicted to this site x x


----------



## AreIn83

honeybee28 said:


> arein and mamaxm- so sorry about the evil bitch getting you, i really love your attitude dont let her get you again.
> 
> wantingagirl and ttcstill- fx for you both
> 
> soph! off chocolate? my gosh i hope your preggars and not off the good stuff for no good reason!!
> 
> AFM - cd15, no smiley face no ewcm, but slight ovary cramps and some stretchy cm so maybe im getting closer to ov
> 
> mamaxm i HATE grapefruit too!! But bought a carton of it today and just downed a massive glass lol.
> 
> question- is teming the only way to knowfor sure if you've ov'd? coz it's possible to have a positive opk and still not ov isnt it? would a cbfm tell me if i've ov'd, or is it just like a fancy opk?
> 
> xxx

You can def have an LH surge and not O and you can surge multiple times in a cycle, too. Unless CBFM detects progesterone, I think it's just a fancy OPK.


----------



## AreIn83

new mummy2010 said:


> any ideas ladies? BIG:hugs:TO ALL WHO HAVE BEEN VISITED BY THE WITCH lots and lots of :dust:for all this month/cycle getting totally addicted to this site x x

It could have been O pains but I just can't remember where you are in your cycle. I have cramping from the time I O until AF comes it seems like. This past cycle, I had pinching/pulling in my left side during my entire LP. I'm thinking this is due to the yoga and I may have pulled something :haha:


----------



## AreIn83

I think I about have DH talked into an OvaCue!!!!


----------



## honeybee28

wow!! What's an OvaCue?

dh said im not allowed a cbfm just yet booooooo.


----------



## AreIn83

I should be allowed and OvaCue, it's been long enough. Look at it! www.ovacue.com It's amazing!


----------



## stardust22

mimiwc2010 said:


> So DH expressed this morning (after BDing) that he felt a lot of pressure with this TTC thing, even though he is all up for trying since he really wants a baby. I feel like I don't know what to do to take the pressure off and not make this feel like work. :shrug:
> 
> We don't usually BD this often so it's hard to keep the drive up. We have done it CD 10, 12, 14, and 15 (today), and I've done everything possible to keep it fresh. We start great, with lots of PMA! We have only one more to go (tom) since he can't get off work during the weekend :(.
> 
> Anyway, I guess we'll pop some bubbly tomorrow or something...hope we can get in the mood and not feel like "let's just get it over with"...soooo not romantic :cry:.
> 
> Sorry about the rant and thanks for reading! :flower:

Hi there! I know exactly what you mean! its only our first month ttc again and already the pressure has been too much for my DH!

Last night he just couldn't (poor thing!!!) I wont discuss too many intimate details but I think you will get what I mean!!! We started really well on CD12 (I have very late ov) and then the last night he was just unable to. I just hope we did enough to get our BFP!

I think I ov'd Monday (LH surge hit between 4-8pm Sunday) and we dtd very late Monday night (also did Saturday and Sunday too) plus we are going tonight but missed yesterday!!! I tried not te be uspet as I dont want him feeling bad but I guess I find it easier doing whats necessary LOL! it must be hard on the man to perform so much.


----------



## mimiwc2010

AreIn83 said:


> ...Unless CBFM detects progesterone, I think it's just a fancy OPK.

It also detects estrogen, which is the hormone that triggers the LH surge, and the EWCM. That gives you at most a 5 day heads up that the LH is coming, so you can get BDing before then.

High fertility - estrogen surge detected
Peak fertility - LH surge detected



stardust22 said:


> ... I just hope we did enough to get our BFP!
> 
> I think I ov'd Monday (LH surge hit between 4-8pm Sunday) and we dtd very late Monday night (also did Saturday and Sunday too) plus we are going tonight but missed yesterday!!! I tried not te be uspet as I dont want him feeling bad but I guess I find it easier doing whats necessary LOL! it must be hard on the man to perform so much.

I hope you catched that egg!!!

I understand how you feel. Today, I could really see it in his face he didn't want to, plus I was in a hurry...that just makes it all feel worse! Shouldn't babies be product of passionate love-making? It sure doesn't feel like that!

You would think that it was easier for them too. All the stereotyping on the internet, tv, and movies, would make me think that all they think about is sex, and that they want to get it on everyday.

Oh well, the things we do!


----------



## stardust22

We started off with the candle light, massage and loving and by the last time it was " its 2am we really need to do this" lol. We have had some laughs along the way but I dont know how many months I can do this for!!! 

Your right, its not quite like the movies is it! Dh said to me "I am obviously not like most men as I cant just perform like this" bless him
x


----------



## ttcstill

Hi ladies,


I am having a rough day been queasy and having pains in my ides just above my hip. I am hoping my chart drop the last two days was an implantation dip and that I will not see AF for a long time!!!! I feel really weak...... like i am not getting enough sleep...... ugghhhhhhhh can i just get a :bfp: or :witch:


----------



## minidyson

Mine was feeling the pressure when I got the positive OPK, especially as the timing meant 4 nights in a row!!!!

Bless them....


----------



## AreIn83

mimiwc2010 said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> ...Unless CBFM detects progesterone, I think it's just a fancy OPK.
> 
> It also detects estrogen, which is the hormone that triggers the LH surge, and the EWCM. That gives you at most a 5 day heads up that the LH is coming, so you can get BDing before then.
> 
> High fertility - estrogen surge detected
> Peak fertility - LH surge detectedClick to expand...

Right, but you will only have an increase in progesterone AFTER you've ovulated. Estrogen may increase and LH may surge but that doesn't mean actual ovulation is going to take place.


----------



## stardust22

minidyson said:


> Mine was feeling the pressure when I got the positive OPK, especially as the timing meant 4 nights in a row!!!!
> 
> Bless them....


Maybe we need to get the men on a forum to chat about their worries! OMG imagine that. :haha:


----------



## minidyson

Maybe we need to get the men on a forum to chat about their worries! OMG imagine that. :haha:[/QUOTE]


Now now - don't get carried away!!!!!

Don't they have one - isn't it called Xbox live or something :haha:


----------



## AreIn83

:haha:


----------



## stardust22

minidyson said:


> Maybe we need to get the men on a forum to chat about their worries! OMG imagine that. :haha:


Now now - don't get carried away!!!!!

Don't they have one - isn't it called Xbox live or something :haha:[/QUOTE]


Dh doesnt have any of these.....ok I think he needs one for his birthday!!! means I can come on here guilt free!! he said he misses his wife since bnb. I am always on here.


----------



## minidyson

Mine's looking over my shoulder now. I keep hiding the screen from him as this is LADY TIME. I told him I was looking at porn but for some reason that didn't put him off. Should've said shoes!!!


----------



## AreIn83

Mine just stands over my shoulder and reads and giggles.


----------



## stardust22

minidyson said:


> Mine's looking over my shoulder now. I keep hiding the screen from him as this is LADY TIME. I told him I was looking at porn but for some reason that didn't put him off. Should've said shoes!!!

:haha::haha:
I just told mine that he doesnt need to feel too bad about last night as other men are struggling! he laughed and said PHEW!!! I thought he was going to say "stop talking about me"

Where are you in your cycle hun?


----------



## stardust22

AreIn83 said:


> Mine just stands over my shoulder and reads and giggles.

They must think we are mad!! always on bnb!! guess its no different to their obsession with footy !


----------



## new mummy2010

AreIn83 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> any ideas ladies? BIG:hugs:TO ALL WHO HAVE BEEN VISITED BY THE WITCH lots and lots of :dust:for all this month/cycle getting totally addicted to this site x x
> 
> It could have been O pains but I just can't remember where you are in your cycle. I have cramping from the time I O until AF comes it seems like. This past cycle, I had pinching/pulling in my left side during my entire LP. I'm thinking this is due to the yoga and I may have pulled something :haha:Click to expand...

i am meant to ov on fri last wk but had them before then, and yesterday and a couple of twinges today! i think she will get me this month not sure if my body back to norm yet after yrs of depo after ds and 8 months of cerazette (nasty pill):growlmad:


----------



## minidyson

stardust22 said:


> minidyson said:
> 
> 
> Mine's looking over my shoulder now. I keep hiding the screen from him as this is LADY TIME. I told him I was looking at porn but for some reason that didn't put him off. Should've said shoes!!!
> 
> :haha::haha:
> I just told mine that he doesnt need to feel too bad about last night as other men are struggling! he laughed and said PHEW!!! I thought he was going to say "stop talking about me"
> 
> Where are you in your cycle hun?Click to expand...

I'm on CD 8. I have quite a short LP and late ovulation! I am also a POAS addict and tested today with a cheepie and it was negative. :dohh: always test too early! How about you?
Ooops, meant 8DPO!


----------



## stardust22

minidyson said:


> stardust22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minidyson said:
> 
> 
> Mine's looking over my shoulder now. I keep hiding the screen from him as this is LADY TIME. I told him I was looking at porn but for some reason that didn't put him off. Should've said shoes!!!
> 
> :haha::haha:
> I just told mine that he doesnt need to feel too bad about last night as other men are struggling! he laughed and said PHEW!!! I thought he was going to say "stop talking about me"
> 
> Where are you in your cycle hun?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on CD 8. I have quite a short LP and late ovulation! I am also a POAS addict and tested today with a cheepie and it was negative. :dohh: always test too early! How about you?
> Ooops, meant 8DPO!Click to expand...

Ov'd on Monday I think, got my OPK pos between 4-8pm Sunday. I have a long cycle of about 32-34 days but its early days for ttc so a learning curve. I have sooooo many tests in my drawer for next month already I am POAS addict too lol. Due to test 18th but will probably 12/13th.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies!! Sorry the witch got you Mamaxm but LOVE the PMA for the next cycle!!

Good luck for the ladies that are waiting to test. FX for all BFPs!! YAY

I am on cd 13 and this is the 3rd night of bd since I had a positive opk on cd11. Dh is ready for a break but he is being a trooper this month!! I am so hoping for a BFP I did google my due date if I by some chance do get my BFP and my due date would be 12/31/2010!! That makes me so so hope this is my month!!


----------



## stardust22

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey ladies!! Sorry the witch got you Mamaxm but LOVE the PMA for the next cycle!!
> 
> Good luck for the ladies that are waiting to test. FX for all BFPs!! YAY
> 
> I am on cd 13 and this is the 3rd night of bd since I had a positive opk on cd11. Dh is ready for a break but he is being a trooper this month!! I am so hoping for a BFP I did google my due date if I by some chance do get my BFP and my due date would be 12/31/2010!! That makes me so so hope this is my month!!

Yay....you might just get that 2010 baby!!! good luck x


----------



## minidyson

stardust22 said:


> Ov'd on Monday I think, got my OPK pos between 4-8pm Sunday. I have a long cycle of about 32-34 days but its early days for ttc so a learning curve. I have sooooo many tests in my drawer for next month already I am POAS addict too lol. Due to test 18th but will probably 12/13th.

12th is my test date. 14th is DH's birthday so it'd be too good to be true to get my BFP this month!!!


----------



## stardust22

minidyson said:


> stardust22 said:
> 
> 
> Ov'd on Monday I think, got my OPK pos between 4-8pm Sunday. I have a long cycle of about 32-34 days but its early days for ttc so a learning curve. I have sooooo many tests in my drawer for next month already I am POAS addict too lol. Due to test 18th but will probably 12/13th.
> 
> 12th is my test date. 14th is DH's birthday so it'd be too good to be true to get my BFP this month!!!Click to expand...

Could you hold off telling him and wrap up a digi for a present !!!! I did that when I got my positive last year. Put it in a little box and just handed it to him. Its weird bcos if and when I get a positive this time i dont want to lose that excitement I had and then the whole present thing. I need another plan for this time! our birthday are both end of April! NO WAY I could keep it in that long lol.

Oh I hope you get your BFP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minidyson

stardust22 said:


> minidyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stardust22 said:
> 
> 
> Ov'd on Monday I think, got my OPK pos between 4-8pm Sunday. I have a long cycle of about 32-34 days but its early days for ttc so a learning curve. I have sooooo many tests in my drawer for next month already I am POAS addict too lol. Due to test 18th but will probably 12/13th.
> 
> 12th is my test date. 14th is DH's birthday so it'd be too good to be true to get my BFP this month!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Could you hold off telling him and wrap up a digi for a present !!!! I did that when I got my positive last year. Put it in a little box and just handed it to him. Its weird bcos if and when I get a positive this time i dont want to lose that excitement I had and then the whole present thing. I need another plan for this time! our birthday are both end of April! NO WAY I could keep it in that long lol.
> 
> Oh I hope you get your BFP!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Whoah! I was thinking that EXACT same thing earlier about giving a digi to him in a box. Then I told myself off for getting ahead of myself!!!!


----------



## honeybee28

Spencer - did you have a fun time in eastbourne? what did you do? just think, i could have walked past you when i was in the shops at lunchtime lol.

AreIN - OvaCue looks amazing, want one!!!! are you gonna get it? looks so cool. no way i'd be allowed one though. we use opks and conceive + at the mo. Next month im allowed to use soft cups woooo.


----------



## stardust22

minidyson said:


> stardust22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minidyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stardust22 said:
> 
> 
> Ov'd on Monday I think, got my OPK pos between 4-8pm Sunday. I have a long cycle of about 32-34 days but its early days for ttc so a learning curve. I have sooooo many tests in my drawer for next month already I am POAS addict too lol. Due to test 18th but will probably 12/13th.
> 
> 12th is my test date. 14th is DH's birthday so it'd be too good to be true to get my BFP this month!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Could you hold off telling him and wrap up a digi for a present !!!! I did that when I got my positive last year. Put it in a little box and just handed it to him. Its weird bcos if and when I get a positive this time i dont want to lose that excitement I had and then the whole present thing. I need another plan for this time! our birthday are both end of April! NO WAY I could keep it in that long lol.
> 
> Oh I hope you get your BFP!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Whoah! I was thinking that EXACT same thing earlier about giving a digi to him in a box. Then I told myself off for getting ahead of myself!!!!Click to expand...

LOL, hey we are ttc we are allowed to get carried away!!!

I had not even come off the pill and I see the perfect box that would fit a test and bought it and put it away in my drawer!! low and behold only 8 weeks later I was digging it out!!! you will too!
x


----------



## ttcstill

I got another faint :bfp: today I will try and get some pictures up to get your opinions.... at this point I think I may be imagining it....... I am defo feeling preggers though! fx'd


----------



## stardust22

ttcstill said:


> I got another faint :bfp: today I will try and get some pictures up to get your opinions.... at this point I think I may be imagining it....... I am defo feeling preggers though! fx'd

OMG thats fab. When can you do a digital to confirm?


----------



## ttcstill

stardust22 said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> I got another faint :bfp: today I will try and get some pictures up to get your opinions.... at this point I think I may be imagining it....... I am defo feeling preggers though! fx'd
> 
> OMG thats fab. When can you do a digital to confirm?Click to expand...

I have one but because the lines are so faint on the ic's i am afraid i will get a :bfn: on a digi!


----------



## spencerbear

honeybee28 said:


> Spencer - did you have a fun time in eastbourne? what did you do? just think, i could have walked past you when i was in the shops at lunchtime lol.
> 
> AreIN - OvaCue looks amazing, want one!!!! are you gonna get it? looks so cool. no way i'd be allowed one though. we use opks and conceive + at the mo. Next month im allowed to use soft cups woooo.

we had a walk along the seafront and then round a few shops. Had a nice lunch and came home......was quite relaxing. Wish we had yesterdays weather to do it though. :haha:

Oooo really strange i just had some rice pudding, which i love and within a minute of finishing it, i started to feel dead sicky. Hope its not my mind or body playing tricks on me


----------



## wantingagirl

minidyson said:


> Mine's looking over my shoulder now. I keep hiding the screen from him as this is LADY TIME. I told him I was looking at porn but for some reason that didn't put him off. Should've said shoes!!!

:haha:


----------



## spencerbear

ttc - ive heard some ladies say they only every had light lines on the ic but got good lines on different tests, so it might work


----------



## minidyson

ttcstill

Pics Pics Pics Pics!!!!!!


----------



## honeybee28

where did you have lunch? I love The Loft.
oooh when are you due to test? fx

ttcstill - ooooooh im excited, fx for you!! are you using the sensitive tests?


----------



## AreIn83

honeybee28 said:


> Spencer - did you have a fun time in eastbourne? what did you do? just think, i could have walked past you when i was in the shops at lunchtime lol.
> 
> AreIN - OvaCue looks amazing, want one!!!! are you gonna get it? looks so cool. no way i'd be allowed one though. we use opks and conceive + at the mo. Next month im allowed to use soft cups woooo.

Oh, I want it so bad I can taste it! I've gone as far as sending DH and text saying "Well if you aren't going to respond them I'm just going to buy one". He's at work though and probably can't talk to me about it but they have a rent to buy option on the website. I've gone as far as putting my shipping info in then I closed out the screen :haha:. It's been 18 months and I've tried everything under the sun, DH doesn't want me back on fertility meds because he thinks that's why I m/c'd a couple of months ago. I'm trying to weigh the benefits, I do an ok job with BBTing and OPKs. AAAAHHH! :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## new mummy2010

ttcstill said:


> I got another faint :bfp: today I will try and get some pictures up to get your opinions.... at this point I think I may be imagining it....... I am defo feeling preggers though! fx'd

thats great news cant wait to see pics:hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

how do you guys invert the pictures?????


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah I know what you mean it is quite alot of money I used CBFM last time and got pregnant on 5th cycle so heres hoping soon. 

AF due today not got it yet but took a digi tonight and was BFN. 

I have heard a little about the Ovacue but think they give you as much info as the CBFM. 
My cycle was 26 days last month and 29 days the cycle before so just trying to work out what would be my cycle length this month, im clueless?

Totally know how you feel mimiwc2010 my DH felt the same but its only 1 week really of timed sex. There is nothing really you can do believe me of 12 months trying for our first all romance went out the window. I would just say maybe unwind with a glass of wine and a romantic meal.

Thanks honeybee and good luck for you too this cycle, maybe mine is just arriving late this month

I have these pains on and off and achy legs all day today but no AF usually comes as soon as that happens but BFN on digi

Its so annoying AreIn83 I get pains too from OV to AF and always get hopeful
Howd you manage that one! wow can I borrow it after?!!! lol....
Im not sure you get them in the UK but heard lots about them and give you even more days than the CBFM I think

Im not promoting this honeybee but I went and bought one anyway even tho DH wasnt keen and he realised in the end its such a good tool

Stardust and everyone else its such a rough ride to go through we were like that for many months and nearly gave up all faith

Yeah Minidyson or WOW my DH seems to be obsessed with that so he cant go on at me!!!

Woop woop reedsgirl cmon with the BFP. Im going insane AF still not come but BFN on digi playing tricks on me

ttcstill yayy congrats!

I have bought cbfm sticks and softcups to try for this month


----------



## new mummy2010

what are the best and most sensitive tests for early result? im in the uk :winkwink:


----------



## spencerbear

honeybee28 said:


> where did you have lunch? I love The Loft.
> oooh when are you due to test? fx
> 
> ttcstill - ooooooh im excited, fx for you!! are you using the sensitive tests?

Went to ramsdens normally go to a pub in town though although cant remember what its called :haha::haha:

im not due to test until the 13th, so seems a little early for symptoms


----------



## spencerbear

new mummy2010 said:


> what are the best and most sesitive tests for early result? im in the uk :winkwink:

Personally i prefer the superdrug ones.


----------



## ttcstill

I just took it at 315 though so when should I take the digi?


----------



## ttcstill

honeybee28 said:


> where did you have lunch? I love The Loft.
> oooh when are you due to test? fx
> 
> ttcstill - ooooooh im excited, fx for you!! are you using the sensitive tests?

Ummmmmmm ic's and I have never had any luck with the dollar store tests..... this is all i have ---- just the digi - cb


----------



## spencerbear

if your going to use your digital, then i would use it with FMU


----------



## ttcstill

spencerbear said:


> if your going to use your digital, then i would use it with FMU

I have done test with FMU and got BFN's but the ones I have taken in the afternoon have been BFP's??????? WTH...... I am so confused.


----------



## AreIn83

Wanting-The OvaCue actually confirms ovulation though with the vaginal probe! The CBFM tells you when you're at your best days for conception only. I'm about 10 minutes from buying it and dealing with the DH later. You can buy them there, there's a website for them. Plus with this, you don't have to buy sticks every month.


----------



## new mummy2010

spencerbear said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> what are the best and most sesitive tests for early result? im in the uk :winkwink:
> 
> Personally i prefer the superdrug ones.Click to expand...

just looked on a chemist shop on ebay for uk site special offers on cb digis 2 for £9.95 thought they were a bargain for defo result after first testing just to let you know. do you mean superdrug own brand hun?


----------



## stardust22

Superdrug has buy 2 early tests and get 2 free. So that is 4 early tests for £4.99! I grabbed some today!


----------



## wantingagirl

to be honest new mummy its not worth the heartache I have a couple of friends on here that got an early result and ended up getting BFN after chemicals are quite common. Im not sure which ones are but I couldnt handle seeing positive then negative

Oh yeah have heard alot bout the superdrug tests

Spencerbear do you think thats where I went wrong. AF due today cramping earlier on and off and legs and back seems to come and go but surely too late for implantation pains?? Took digi at 6pm and wasnt loads of pee there when I went to loo and was BFN. Still no AF but wondering if either my dates are wrong or am just late. 26 day cycle last month, 29 day cycle month before so just dont know how long this month 28th day so far??

Wicked sounds good AreIn83 I think my DH would kill me tho lol...Dont think they are available in the UK yet. Do it do it do it hehe.... will be worth it in the end


----------



## stardust22

wantingagirl, I love your posts! you always remember everyone and answer everyones questions etc. well done. I try but its hard to keep up!


----------



## honeybee28

arein - doooooo itttttt!!!! It sounds amazing.


----------



## ttcstill

Ok ladies here is a pic of both :bfp:'s please tell me honestly what you think! I am going :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







both.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 26


----------



## stardust22

I am sure I see a line on the 2nd test!!! its so hard in photos sometimes!


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls,
Can I join?

I am TTC #1 SEVENTEENTH cycle. I have tried just about everything else you could imagine. I've read about this before but was afraid to give up my daily BD-athon during fertile time-however that is OBVIOUSLY not working. Am using Softcups and saw Ness got her BFP about straightaway on both so here I go!


----------



## ttcstill

well pregnant or not I am not testing again..... I will go to the clinic monday after work if NO AF .... but this is driving me nuts!


----------



## stardust22

ttcstill said:


> well pregnant or not I am not testing again..... I will go to the clinic monday after work if NO AF .... but this is driving me nuts!

Its so frustrating!! is AF due Monday? maybe do a test if Af doesnt arrive.


----------



## honeybee28

ttcstill - im sure i can see a line on the 2nd test too. fx for you hun

hey titi, how are you? im gonna try softcups next month i think. this is our 3rd month of smep, but we're being reaaalllly strict this month, last 2 months we had an extra bd/ missed a bd. so doing it to the letter of the law this cycle to see if there's some kinda magic behind it!!


----------



## Titi

thanx honeybee-I will be really strict-I see I have nothing to lose at this point. I have used the softcups 3 or 4 cycles....no bfp yet but I do believe in them!


----------



## honeybee28

yeah the softcups make sense huh.

it really gets me down sometimes, esp when all my friends seem to get pregnant so quickly. but like dh keeps saying to me, it'll happen when it's good and ready (hope he's right!)


----------



## stardust22

Titi said:


> Hi Girls,
> Can I join?
> 
> I am TTC #1 SEVENTEENTH cycle. I have tried just about everything else you could imagine. I've read about this before but was afraid to give up my daily BD-athon during fertile time-however that is OBVIOUSLY not working. Am using Softcups and saw Ness got her BFP about straightaway on both so here I go!

Hi Titi, welcome to SMEP!!! lovely to have you here.

A word of warning!!! the posts are flying in and it takes quite something to keep up. I have to write the page I am up to and when i log back on I can go to it HAHA!

Its great tho. Lots of friendly girls and tons of support!
TEAM SMEP!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## honeybee28

lol GO TEAM SMEP!!!xxxxx


----------



## stardust22

honeybee28 said:


> lol GO TEAM SMEP!!!xxxxx

LOL!!! I want to get a t shirt printed with the purple logo thats been designed on here and wear it with pride!! see how many people know what it means
x


----------



## Titi

Thank you stardust! Oh no fast moving threads are bad for me. It is hard to find the zeal I once had for B&B to log in several times a day after all this ttc. 

WOW honeybee! My DH says the Same thing! He is much more optimistic than me. How long have you been ttc?


----------



## honeybee28

stardust - that would be so cool!! lol. i want that logo, i need to figure out how it all works with tickers and stuff

titi - we're on our 5th cvcle, i know it's not that long but it feels like forever already. yeah my dh is really upbeat luckily for me, im really negative about it and strop around and say i'll never be able to get pregnant lol.
17 months is a long time huh - have you had tests and stuff done?


----------



## stardust22

I tried to add the purple logo but I couldnt do it? I am not that good on here!

if anyone can help me out, please let me and honeybee know!!
I need to go to bed, I am getting a bit hyper here, laughing!


----------



## AreIn83

Welcome Titi!!! 
honeybee-I've talked myself out of it for this cycle, it won't get here in time to start testing unless I pay $73 shipping (25-ish pounds????) so I'm headed to the store after work for a CBFM instead. And I'm ordering some SoftCups tonight, as well.


----------



## honeybee28

that's quite a lot of money huh. with the cbfm, at what point do you start testing? is it like an opk, or do you test every day?


----------



## mimiwc2010

Ok, so for this post I had to do the notepad thingy I read here (forgot who said it) and write down all the replies! This is harder than keeping up with the SMEP! :shock: Also writing down the last page read like stardust does. Everytime I come in theres 10 pages to readexciting stuff though! 



stardust22 said:


> We started off with the candle light, massage and loving and by the last time it was " its 2am we really need to do this" lol. We have had some laughs along the way but I dont know how many months I can do this for!!!

stardust and wantingagirl - hahaha, same heresteamy the first time, now its like just get it done! Makes me feel better knowing Im not the only one that feels the same. Also true that we have our laughs and after a while we joke about it. I guess it makes us stronger as a couple, which is good. =D&gt; for DH's keeping up with the SMEP!!!
ttcstill  woohooo on your :BFP:!!!!! I see a faint line in the bottom one. FXd it keeps getting darker and sticky :dust: for you. 
AreIn83  no it doesnt detect progesterone, that would be so perfect though. Im horrible about temps (or anything) in the morning. Now I wish I had gotten an Ovacue, think DH would say NONONO to that! Ill hope to make the CBFM work. I think any monitor helps a lot! And its a sweet deal that the ovacue doesnt need anymore money afterwards. Did you find reviews about it (other than their own website)?


AreIn83 said:


> Mine just stands over my shoulder and reads and giggles.

Oh no! is he reading all this about them not to keen on keeping up with SMEP??? 
Minidyson  mine has a playstation, he loves killing stuff in there (drives me nuts!). The shoes will probably make him all worried about how much youre spending!.....I hope you get your BFP as a gift for your DH!


reedsgirl1138 said:


> If by some chance do get my BFP and my due date would be 12/31/2010!! That makes me so so hope this is my month!!

A new year baby would be super cool!!!
Hi Titi! Welcome to the thread! Hope you get your BFP this cycle!
Honeybee  its like murphys law, once you want it and it doesnt happen fast, it happens for everyone else, and FAST! I have 2 friends and a SIL pregnant, so frustrating. Not because I dont wish them well but bc I want it too!


----------



## stardust22

mimiwc2010 said:


> Ok, so for this post I had to do the notepad thingy I read here (forgot who said it) and write down all the replies! This is harder than keeping up with the SMEP! :shock: Also writing down the last page read like stardust does. Everytime I come in theres 10 pages to readexciting stuff though!
> 
> 
> 
> stardust22 said:
> 
> 
> We started off with the candle light, massage and loving and by the last time it was " its 2am we really need to do this" lol. We have had some laughs along the way but I dont know how many months I can do this for!!!
> 
> stardust and wantingagirl - hahaha, same heresteamy the first time, now its like just get it done! Makes me feel better knowing Im not the only one that feels the same. Also true that we have our laughs and after a while we joke about it. I guess it makes us stronger as a couple, which is good. =D&gt; for DH's keeping up with the SMEP!!!
> ttcstill  woohooo on your :BFP:!!!!! I see a faint line in the bottom one. FXd it keeps getting darker and sticky :dust: for you.
> AreIn83  no it doesnt detect progesterone, that would be so perfect though. Im horrible about temps (or anything) in the morning. Now I wish I had gotten an Ovacue, think DH would say NONONO to that! Ill hope to make the CBFM work. I think any monitor helps a lot! And its a sweet deal that the ovacue doesnt need anymore money afterwards. Did you find reviews about it (other than their own website)?
> 
> 
> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> Mine just stands over my shoulder and reads and giggles.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no! is he reading all this about them not to keen on keeping up with SMEP???
> Minidyson  mine has a playstation, he loves killing stuff in there (drives me nuts!). The shoes will probably make him all worried about how much youre spending!.....I hope you get your BFP as a gift for your DH!
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> If by some chance do get my BFP and my due date would be 12/31/2010!! That makes me so so hope this is my month!!Click to expand...
> 
> A new year baby would be super cool!!!
> Hi Titi! Welcome to the thread! Hope you get your BFP this cycle!
> Honeybee  its like murphys law, once you want it and it doesnt happen fast, it happens for everyone else, and FAST! I have 2 friends and a SIL pregnant, so frustrating. Not because I dont wish them well but bc I want it too!Click to expand...

Wow look at you!! well done.
You got everyone in there!


----------



## ttcstill

stardust22 said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> well pregnant or not I am not testing again..... I will go to the clinic monday after work if NO AF .... but this is driving me nuts!
> 
> Its so frustrating!! is AF due Monday? maybe do a test if Af doesnt arrive.Click to expand...

No she is due Saturday


----------



## Titi

Thanks AreIn83-I see you are also close to me on 18th cycle but already have one....do you mind me asking if it took long the first time? I have hope to see that you are at cycle 18 but are able to have baby! 

Honeybee-5 cycles isn't bad at all! You will probably get your bfp this one!
We have had a few tests done....I had cd21 bloodwork and a vaginal ultrasound done that were okay-DH had a semen analysis but had low motility. He has since quit smoking, eating better and taking fertilaid & other supplements.


----------



## soph77

Morning ladies!

I woke up this morning to really sore boobs!
Only problem is I don't know if it could be pregnancy related or the fact that EVERY single muscle in my body aches from the rollerblading excursion yesterday. My arms got a serious workout from having little children attached to each hand that I was constantly pulling back to their feet from falling over. Booby muscles are sore too


----------



## LuckyD

Yep, this thread moves pretty fast..!! So much to catch up on. But even if I don't reply to everyone, I am reading everyone's posts and keeping up to date and have my fingers crossed for all of you!!!

We have our last day of BD tonight..BD'd Sun, Mon and Tues, then last night off - so tonight will be it! My OH found it hard too - not so much the every other day, but the stretch where it is three days in a row. On Monday I didn't think it was going to happen, it was very up and down (so to speak!!) but then things were all working well and just at a crucial moment there was a knock at the door!! Worst timing ever! But still managed to get back to it later that night.

I am sure my OH would love that I just shared that story.

Hope you are all doing well ladies - I really, really hope that those that are testing soon get some good news, and those that are going on to next month have their last month of TTC. If I don't get my BFP will definitely be doing SMEP again.

xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Good evening, ladies! Yes, it sure is hard to keep up here. I feel like I spend my whole evening just trying to read through everything! :)

Welcome, Titi!


----------



## ttcstill

Arein- I hope that u pinpoint ur o this cycle and get ur bfp u r always so helpful and positive for the rest of us.
Mamaxm - I am so sorry the witch got you.
Welcome titi I hope u get ur bfp soon......
Reeds- good luck this cycle.... I may be in it with u....
Sorry to all as I have not been so supportive..... I am really frustrated as I have become a poas addict and I am n9w out of ics I tried to get a good pic of todays test I posted it above mondays earlier but its really hard to see in the pic..... am just going to go to the clinic in the morning....... still I would appreciate ur opinions


----------



## gcgal10

Hi everyone, 

I'm new to this forum, but decided to try SMEP this cycle - I would love to join you girls and am hoping for BFP's all around! If I could be added to the testing for May 2 that would be great. 
Thanks


----------



## reedsgirl1138

ttcstill said:


> Arein- I hope that u pinpoint ur o this cycle and get ur bfp u r always so helpful and positive for the rest of us.
> Mamaxm - I am so sorry the witch got you.
> Welcome titi I hope u get ur bfp soon......
> Reeds- good luck this cycle.... I may be in it with u....
> Sorry to all as I have not been so supportive..... I am really frustrated as I have become a poas addict and I am n9w out of ics I tried to get a good pic of todays test I posted it above mondays earlier but its really hard to see in the pic..... am just going to go to the clinic in the morning....... still I would appreciate ur opinions

Good luck tomorrow sweetie. You will be in my thoughts. YOu have probably said but there is always so much to read...are you late for AF yet?? I always worry about testing early and after my second chemical I will not test early again it just causes too much heartache and worry. I hope this it for you and a true BFP I did see lines on you ic faint but there. FX and hugs to you


----------



## Precious318

Hello ladies,

I got my +opk today!! So I attacked my dh in the morning...LOL!! He loves this plan and asked me today if we can do it twice a day :wacko: I think I have the opposite problem with my dh :) 

So we bd today and then on Thurs, Friday, skip Sat and ten on Sun...then i will be in the 2ww!!! 

I have a silly question...since I got my +opk today does tomorrow make it dpo1? 

ttcstill - I do see a faint line on the bottom test...I wish you lots of luck!!

Welcome to all the ladies that joined us! Sorry I'm not able to reply to everyone (wantingagirl you're amazing at that) but I do wish you all the best!!


----------



## ttcstill

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...lery/307364-need-eyes-bfp-am-going-crazy.html

Someone inverted it for me...... have a look.


----------



## ttcstill

Precious318 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I got my +opk today!! So I attacked my dh in the morning...LOL!! He loves this plan and asked me today if we can do it twice a day :wacko: I think I have the opposite problem with my dh :)
> 
> So we bd today and then on Thurs, Friday, skip Sat and ten on Sun...then i will be in the 2ww!!!
> 
> I have a silly questionI...since I got my +opk today does tomorrow make it dpo1?
> 
> ttcstill - I do see a faint line on the bottom test...I wish you lots of luck!!
> 
> Welcome to all the ladies that joined us! Sorry I'm not able to reply to everyone (wantingagirl you're amazing at that) bu I do wish you all the best!!

I would say no..... tomorrow should be your o day..... do u chart?


----------



## AreIn83

ttcstill said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...lery/307364-need-eyes-bfp-am-going-crazy.html
> 
> Someone inverted it for me...... have a look.

I'm having a hard time but those faint lines are most of the time too faint for pictures. Keep trying!


----------



## AreIn83

Titi said:


> Thanks AreIn83-I see you are also close to me on 18th cycle but already have one....do you mind me asking if it took long the first time? I have hope to see that you are at cycle 18 but are able to have baby!
> 
> Honeybee-5 cycles isn't bad at all! You will probably get your bfp this one!
> We have had a few tests done....I had cd21 bloodwork and a vaginal ultrasound done that were okay-DH had a semen analysis but had low motility. He has since quit smoking, eating better and taking fertilaid & other supplements.

DD was an unexpected surprise and I was on BCP when I got preg. DH and I were still in college and not trying to have a baby but there she was and I'm so thankful for her. After we had her, I went on Depo and it all went downhill from there. We did get pregnant in October and miscarried in December after starting on Femara.


----------



## AreIn83

honeybee28 said:


> that's quite a lot of money huh. with the cbfm, at what point do you start testing? is it like an opk, or do you test every day?

So there isn't one damn store in this entire city that has a CBFM so I'm ordering my OvaCue here shortly YAAAAAAAY! I talked to DH and his response was "whatever it takes, babe". I got the green light so I'm going! I think he knows I'm about at my breaking point because I actually started crying yesterday when AF came and in all of my months TTC, I've never once cried when she's shown up.


----------



## ttcstill

AreIn83 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> that's quite a lot of money huh. with the cbfm, at what point do you start testing? is it like an opk, or do you test every day?
> 
> So there isn't one damn store in this entire city that has a CBFM so I'm ordering my OvaCue here shortly YAAAAAAAY! I talked to DH and his response was "whatever it takes, babe". I got the green light so I'm going! I think he knows I'm about at my breaking point because I actually started crying yesterday when AF came and in all of my months TTC, I've never once cried when she's shown up.Click to expand...

That is awesome........ I hope everything works out for you. :dust:


----------



## mommyB

I bought a box of OPK's today. I got the Clearblue digi ones that have the smiley face, they seem like the easiest to read. I explained the SMEP plan to my DH today and he is all for trying this. We are actually really looking forward to this month. I hope it is okay to ask questions this month, since this will be all new to me. Thanks so much for any help :)


----------



## Precious318

ttcstill said:


> Precious318 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I got my +opk today!! So I attacked my dh in the morning...LOL!! He loves this plan and asked me today if we can do it twice a day :wacko: I think I have the opposite problem with my dh :)
> 
> So we bd today and then on Thurs, Friday, skip Sat and ten on Sun...then i will be in the 2ww!!!
> 
> I have a silly questionI...since I got my +opk today does tomorrow make it dpo1?
> 
> ttcstill - I do see a faint line on the bottom test...I wish you lots of luck!!
> 
> Welcome to all the ladies that joined us! Sorry I'm not able to reply to everyone (wantingagirl you're amazing at that) bu I do wish you all the best!!
> 
> I would say no..... tomorrow should be your o day..... do u chart?Click to expand...

No I don't chart...I know that with this plan it tell you to test and then not test anymore but I was wondering when do you begin counting dpo days? So confused thanks for the reply


----------



## Precious318

mommyB said:


> I bought a box of OPK's today. I got the Clearblue digi ones that have the smiley face, they seem like the easiest to read. I explained the SMEP plan to my DH today and he is all for trying this. We are actually really looking forward to this month. I hope it is okay to ask questions this month, since this will be all new to me. Thanks so much for any help :)

Good luck to you mommyB...what cd are you on?


----------



## Precious318

AreIn83 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> that's quite a lot of money huh. with the cbfm, at what point do you start testing? is it like an opk, or do you test every day?
> 
> So there isn't one damn store in this entire city that has a CBFM so I'm ordering my OvaCue here shortly YAAAAAAAY! I talked to DH and his response was "whatever it takes, babe". I got the green light so I'm going! I think he knows I'm about at my breaking point because I actually started crying yesterday when AF came and in all of my months TTC, I've never once cried when she's shown up.Click to expand...

That's awesome...I went to the website and it looks really good. I can't wait to see how it works for you :thumbup:


----------



## AreIn83

I'm super excited! it's ordered and I expressed shipped it. I don't have to buy OPKs this month, first time in over a year! I didn't get the vaginal sensor because I'm still planning on temping and the only thing it's good for is confirming ovulation. SMEP, OvaCue, Black Cohost, Pre-Seed-my artillery is packed.


----------



## ttcstill

Precious318 said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Precious318 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I got my +opk today!! So I attacked my dh in the morning...LOL!! He loves this plan and asked me today if we can do it twice a day :wacko: I think I have the opposite problem with my dh :)
> 
> So we bd today and then on Thurs, Friday, skip Sat and ten on Sun...then i will be in the 2ww!!!
> 
> I have a silly questionI...since I got my +opk today does tomorrow make it dpo1?
> 
> ttcstill - I do see a faint line on the bottom test...I wish you lots of luck!!
> 
> Welcome to all the ladies that joined us! Sorry I'm not able to reply to everyone (wantingagirl you're amazing at that) bu I do wish you all the best!!
> 
> I would say no..... tomorrow should be your o day..... do u chart?Click to expand...
> 
> No I don't chart...I know that with this plan it tell you to test and then not test anymore but I was wondering when do you begin counting dpo days? So confused thanks for the replyClick to expand...

I would say that Friday would be 1dpo


----------



## mommyB

Precious318 said:


> mommyB said:
> 
> 
> I bought a box of OPK's today. I got the Clearblue digi ones that have the smiley face, they seem like the easiest to read. I explained the SMEP plan to my DH today and he is all for trying this. We are actually really looking forward to this month. I hope it is okay to ask questions this month, since this will be all new to me. Thanks so much for any help :)
> 
> Good luck to you mommyB...what cd are you on?Click to expand...

I am on cycle day 3 today, so I think Monday will be our first day trying. My Af seems to be ending early, should we try before Monday?


----------



## mimiwc2010

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Precious318

mommyB said:


> Precious318 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyB said:
> 
> 
> I bought a box of OPK's today. I got the Clearblue digi ones that have the smiley face, they seem like the easiest to read. I explained the SMEP plan to my DH today and he is all for trying this. We are actually really looking forward to this month. I hope it is okay to ask questions this month, since this will be all new to me. Thanks so much for any help :)
> 
> Good luck to you mommyB...what cd are you on?Click to expand...
> 
> I am on cycle day 3 today, so I think Monday will be our first day trying. My Af seems to be ending early, should we try before Monday?Click to expand...

No, I think since Monday will be your cd8 you should start then...good luck!


----------



## mamaxm

well girls i am completely convinced it was a chem. i spent all day today curled up on the couch in pain, crying with OH making me little ziploc bags full of hot water for belly. AF has never been this bad before. terrible awful pain, it's subsided now. can't wait to just get on with this cycle.. the witch is really in for it after today. 
mommyb- let me know your testing date and i'll put it up!
arein- the ovacue looks AWESOME. until OH and i move in to a house (we're living in an apartment right now, we'll be out in august :happydance:) i'm not buying anything online, stuff gets stolen here all the time, i hate it. moved here so i could be closer to my school and didn't get a good idea of the area before i did.. ugh.
ugh, i'm so sick. AF is killing me. i just want it to be cd8 already, i'm following SMEP to the t this cycle. plus i found out i can't take maca or vitex till AF is over and i'm ready to take them already, it's like when i was a kid and got a new toy, you just had to open it right then and there at the checkout and play with it! :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

stardust22 said:


> mimiwc2010 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so for this post I had to do the notepad thingy I read here (forgot who said it) and write down all the replies! This is harder than keeping up with the SMEP! :shock: Also writing down the last page read like stardust does. Everytime I come in theres 10 pages to readexciting stuff though!
> 
> 
> 
> stardust22 said:
> 
> 
> We started off with the candle light, massage and loving and by the last time it was " its 2am we really need to do this" lol. We have had some laughs along the way but I dont know how many months I can do this for!!!
> 
> stardust and wantingagirl - hahaha, same heresteamy the first time, now its like just get it done! Makes me feel better knowing Im not the only one that feels the same. Also true that we have our laughs and after a while we joke about it. I guess it makes us stronger as a couple, which is good. =D&gt; for DH's keeping up with the SMEP!!!
> ttcstill  woohooo on your :BFP:!!!!! I see a faint line in the bottom one. FXd it keeps getting darker and sticky :dust: for you.
> AreIn83  no it doesnt detect progesterone, that would be so perfect though. Im horrible about temps (or anything) in the morning. Now I wish I had gotten an Ovacue, think DH would say NONONO to that! Ill hope to make the CBFM work. I think any monitor helps a lot! And its a sweet deal that the ovacue doesnt need anymore money afterwards. Did you find reviews about it (other than their own website)?
> 
> 
> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> Mine just stands over my shoulder and reads and giggles.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no! is he reading all this about them not to keen on keeping up with SMEP???
> Minidyson  mine has a playstation, he loves killing stuff in there (drives me nuts!). The shoes will probably make him all worried about how much youre spending!.....I hope you get your BFP as a gift for your DH!
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> If by some chance do get my BFP and my due date would be 12/31/2010!! That makes me so so hope this is my month!!Click to expand...
> 
> A new year baby would be super cool!!!
> Hi Titi! Welcome to the thread! Hope you get your BFP this cycle!
> Honeybee  its like murphys law, once you want it and it doesnt happen fast, it happens for everyone else, and FAST! I have 2 friends and a SIL pregnant, so frustrating. Not because I dont wish them well but bc I want it too!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow look at you!! well done.
> You got everyone in there!Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## honeybee28

morning!!

arein that's so exciting - let me know how it goes. I need to look into black cohosh - are you meant to take it every day or just certain days?

i keep saying this but i SO hope we all get our bfps this cycle, that would be so amazing.

hey soph, oooooh you've had a few symptoms this cycle havent you? maybe from the rollerblading though, a couple of cycles ago i had really sore boobs from playing tennis (not too sure how hahaha).

Hugs, and a ton of sticky baby dust. Please god let this month be our month.xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

LuckyD said:


> Yep, this thread moves pretty fast..!! So much to catch up on. But even if I don't reply to everyone, I am reading everyone's posts and keeping up to date and have my fingers crossed for all of you!!!
> 
> We have our last day of BD tonight..BD'd Sun, Mon and Tues, then last night off - so tonight will be it! My OH found it hard too - not so much the every other day, but the stretch where it is three days in a row. On Monday I didn't think it was going to happen, it was very up and down (so to speak!!) but then things were all working well and just at a crucial moment there was a knock at the door!! Worst timing ever! But still managed to get back to it later that night.
> 
> I am sure my OH would love that I just shared that story.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well ladies - I really, really hope that those that are testing soon get some good news, and those that are going on to next month have their last month of TTC. If I don't get my BFP will definitely be doing SMEP again.
> 
> xx

:rofl:


----------



## honeybee28

mamaxm i love your attitude!!! fx for you this month!!x


----------



## wantingagirl

hehe.... thank you. It is hard to keep up but I dont want to miss anything. I still havent got my AF yet but really feel like its coming today startdust. Extremely achy legs dont know why tested last nite was gutting, tested with digi. 

I defo see a very very faint line on second test too ttcstill! I know how you still no AF for me and driving me insane

Hi Titi - Yes Ness is just about heading to first trimester, bless her so happy for her. I bought softcups last nite and using CBFM and EPO from AF to OV. GL and Welcome!

Honeybee my DH says the same its so annoying but sometimes so true lol....

Stardust hehe.... woo hoo to SMEP. I always add the page to my favourite so I know the next time I log in!
haha probably no-one cept the bnb girls!! 

Honeybee add this to your siggy and it should come up https://i.imgur.com/ShtEa.gif

You setup the monitor in the morning, it asks for test sticks from cycle day 5 then later when the monitor gets to know you, and then you stop testing once it finds your peak status

So Titi if SA came back as that maybe the plan is good for you as you can bed every second day which will help to build up the spermies

exactly you are all still reading all the posts I just prefer to do it this way. Hope I dont annoy anyone writing such long posts just I dont get on pc much in evening

Sop I hope its pregnancy related

welcome gcgal10

Precious I would count it as the day after your positive opk as we never know exactly when we ovulate

mamaxm im so sorry AF got you and I really hope you feel better soon

Ok here goes im too scared to post now lol..... :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

ok that didnt work honeybee I typed stuff in and came up with banner. When I did it I clicked on loulous banner and click save then there was another option I cant quite remember then it gave you the code but I dont know if it will let you click on mine?


----------



## Leanne27

Hey everyone I'm going to try smep this cycle so can I join u ??!! I will be due to test on 4th as I am cd 3 xx thanks xxx


----------



## mamaxm

arein! i know you're not on now, but will you be testing on may 5 too?! ARE WE GOING TO GET OUR CINCO DE MAYO BFPS?!?! my answer is yes. your answer is up to you.. but if it were up to me.. the answer is YES and we ARE going to be in first tri together and we ARE going to give the witch the finger. i already told my witch to enjoy her time with me now, cause she wont be seeing me for another 9 months. 

anyone else drinking red raspberry leaf tea? i'm totally excited about it, apparantly it aids in implantation and helps the bub STICK which was my problem last cycle :cry:.


----------



## winegums

mamaxm said:


> arein! i know you're not on now, but will you be testing on may 5 too?!

it would be so cool if you guys got your bfp on my babys first birthday!!

fx for everybody xxx


----------



## Ejay

Hi everyone

Mamaxm - so sorry the witch has been harsh on you this month, hope you are feeling a little better. 

Hi to anyone who has joined, this thread moves so fast, I only tend to log on once or twice a day and it races away from me.

LuckyD - I just hate it when your at that moment and ........

In my case it's normally my cat launching herself off the top of the wardrobe to land on the bed, if possible right on top of OH!!!

Am on day CD18 now, so into the 2WW

:hugs: to everyone that the witch has got and :dust: to everyone x


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls any updates for me on bfp's?? 

AF officially due today and so far she hasn't arrived so I can start to relax a bit now - she is usually waiting for me first thing when I go to the toilet and usually have spotting the day before she is due but nothing yay!!! 

I can officially chill out (for now lol) and relax cos my beanie is sticky and not going anywhere! Did another test and the line is stronger than any other day and also did another CB digi - it's comforting to see the words and it still said Pregnant 1-2 :happydance: :happydance:

No cramping at all which is a great sign so my body is doing everything it should be, just a bit of tightening and stretching down below and lots of watery CM! Swear to god I feel like I've pee'd myself every five minutes :haha:


----------



## mamaxm

congrats ness, that bean WILL stick! :)
ugh just downed my morning cup of grapefruit juice, almost puked. so gross. held my nose and chugged it.
winegums- it's your baby's first birthday?! give him a good belly rub for me for luck! he may not be buddha but i'll take what i can get :haha:
hopefully going to the vitamin shop today and getting all my new stuff! :thumbup: i love the vitamin shop. a little mad at them, they sell fertilaid for men and not for women. wtf? they sell not a single fertility multivitamin for women. but i'm getting my RRL tea and vitex and folic acid! found out a local pharmacy sells preseed so i'm excited about that too, but nervous to go in there.. still get nervous buying pregnancy/opks and such as ridiculous as it is. 
hope everyone's having a good day! can't wait for our next testers, lets see.. ttcstill and wanting a girl, you're next!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks darling I'm so relieved!! My teeny uterus feels very firm I've been prodding it lightly lol though I'm scared to prod in case I knock it out :haha:

Lol about the grapefruit juice I hate grapefruits!! They're so bitter and nasty!


----------



## wantingagirl

Leanne welcome and GL! 

eeew I hate tea dont think I cant stand that I did have one glass of red wine yuck at 6dpo as suppose to aid implantation 
Im so sorry for AF arriving mamaxm 

Knew he/she would stick if you get BFP that early on digi its a good sign. Nah no AF yet, very dry and pain in legs and tummp just want it to come and get over it now

Yeah I tested yesterday and now not sure when to test again dont want to be let down :nope:


----------



## mamaxm

totally feel you wantingagirl. i'd wait till tomorrow to test. FX'd for you :)
and even if the witch shows, you can join the TTC warriors with arein and i. i have my eye on the prize, and the prize is two little lines on a stick that i pee on :haha:


----------



## LuckyD

mamaxm said:


> totally feel you wantingagirl. i'd wait till tomorrow to test. FX'd for you :)
> and even if the witch shows, you can join the TTC warriors with arein and i. i have my eye on the prize, and the prize is two little lines on a stick that i pee on :haha:

you are awesome mamaxm - best attitude ever! 

re: grapefruit juice - maybe you might like pink grapefruit better? it's not so sour, got a nicer, sweeter taste...


----------



## wantingagirl

Hehe.... I want to be in your gang 

Do you know what though I have accepted AF and want to move on from it now and get started but she just wont come. Either Im pregnant or im not hate being in limbo and makes it worse cos Im never late. 

I even bought softcups and 20 fertility test sticks last nite assumptious or what! :haha:


----------



## mamaxm

need to try it, i'm drinking sugar free ruby red. thought it might be better for me and didn't know if there was a certain kind i had to drink, thought the healthiest would be the best :wacko: and the juice was on sale, buy 2 cartons get 2 free so i have 4 cartons of ruby red sugarfree grapefruit juice. GROSS. but i've already made it halfway through one in three days so hopefully i'll just drink it all and be done with it soon.


----------



## mamaxm

wantingagirl said:


> Hehe.... I want to be in your gang
> 
> Do you know what though I have accepted AF and want to move on from it now and get started but she just wont come. Either Im pregnant or im not hate being in limbo and makes it worse cos Im never late.
> 
> I even bought softcups and 20 fertility test sticks last nite assumptious or what! :haha:

i know how you feel! :hugs: that's how i felt a couple days ago. 
btw, it's good luck to buy stuff like that, heard lots of ladies say they did that and got their bfp and will you really care that you bought them if you get their bfp?! goodness i'd be using them as confetti when i threw my OMGIGOTABFP (for more than a day..) party!


----------



## Helly

Ladies, Ive totally ballsed up my timings for the SMEP this month (it was his birthday yesterday, if id have said no sorry that doesnt fit with the SMEP id be single by now lol), so Im no good for the stats sorry!


----------



## wantingagirl

mamaxm said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Hehe.... I want to be in your gang
> 
> Do you know what though I have accepted AF and want to move on from it now and get started but she just wont come. Either Im pregnant or im not hate being in limbo and makes it worse cos Im never late.
> 
> I even bought softcups and 20 fertility test sticks last nite assumptious or what! :haha:
> 
> i know how you feel! :hugs: that's how i felt a couple days ago.
> btw, it's good luck to buy stuff like that, heard lots of ladies say they did that and got their bfp and will you really care that you bought them if you get their bfp?! goodness i'd be using them as confetti when i threw my OMGIGOTABFP (for more than a day..) party!Click to expand...

:haha: love it mamaxm I hope so. Most expensive confetti I have ever bought


----------



## wantingagirl

Helly said:


> Ladies, Ive totally ballsed up my timings for the SMEP this month (it was his birthday yesterday, if id have said no sorry that doesnt fit with the SMEP id be single by now lol), so Im no good for the stats sorry!

what day did you start helly and when do you usually OV?


----------



## mamaxm

helly no worries i think it's just following the plan as close as possible, ness didn't follow it exactly and she got her bfp! you're still in for the stats missy :)


----------



## Helly

Thanks girls, started at CD4 (whoops) and have had two two day gaps, I will miss tonight then BD tomorrow, Sat and Sunday, but im travelling to Prague tomorrow and returning late Sunday evening so BDing could prove difficult!


----------



## AreIn83

mamaxm said:


> arein! i know you're not on now, but will you be testing on may 5 too?! ARE WE GOING TO GET OUR CINCO DE MAYO BFPS?!?! my answer is yes. your answer is up to you.. but if it were up to me.. the answer is YES and we ARE going to be in first tri together and we ARE going to give the witch the finger. i already told my witch to enjoy her time with me now, cause she wont be seeing me for another 9 months.
> 
> anyone else drinking red raspberry leaf tea? i'm totally excited about it, apparantly it aids in implantation and helps the bub STICK which was my problem last cycle :cry:.

I think I'm going to stop and get some Dong Quoi after work which is for implantation also. But red raspberry leaf tea sounds more delicious....
I am testing May 5th!!!!! I'm giving the witch the finger now because she ruined my birthday BFP and moving on to our CINCO DE MAYO BFPS!!!! I'm fully armed to go to war with the hag and WE WILL GET OUR BFPS!!!!!!!!! 
(I totally feel like flexing my muscles right now)


----------



## AreIn83

Honeybee- You take Black Cohosh once a day. I take mine before bed because it can upset your stomach. I have an awful stomach and just about everything I put into it causes some form of bad feeling but taking it before bed seems to help a lot.


----------



## AreIn83

Where is New Mummy?


----------



## mamaxm

arein, do you take dong quai after ovulation? i may switch over as there is medical proof that it helps with the lining. :happydance: haven't bought my herbs yet, been up all night deciding which ones to take.. i'm between red raspberry/red clover and dong quai. and i'm definetly taking vitex and maca. maybe i'll try dong quai this cycle and save red rasperry/clover for later.. i don't want to introduce too many new things to my body at once.


----------



## mamaxm

ooh actually maybe not dong quai, apparantly not good for women with heavy AF. maybe i'll stick with red rasp. and red clover.


----------



## Helly

Im tempted to join in with these herbs next cycle, will have to start reading up.


----------



## Nessicle

mamaxm said:


> helly no worries i think it's just following the plan as close as possible, ness didn't follow it exactly and she got her bfp! you're still in for the stats missy :)

I started at CD7 and did CD7, 9, 11, 13, 14 and 15 - I didnt even do the last day two days later and got my +opk on CD14 so I actually missed two dates out, as mamaxm said just stick as close as possible i.e. every other day until ov x


----------



## mamaxm

yes! my #2 most visited site (besides bnb) is naturalfertilityinfo.com. they have everything you need to know :) 
alright it's set in stone and i'm NOT changing it. period. vitex, maca, red clover and red raspberry. PERIOD.
the only problem is figuring out when to stop taking them when i do DEFINETLY get my bfp in 28 days. oops! i'm on CD2. so 26 days.


----------



## AreIn83

When you say it like that "I can test in 26 days" it seems so close but the day to day draaaaaagggggsss on.


----------



## mamaxm

i know right?! i love looking at it that way, in 26 days i could be 2 weeks along.. sigghhhhhhh


----------



## AreIn83

mamaxm said:


> ooh actually maybe not dong quai, apparantly not good for women with heavy AF. maybe i'll stick with red rasp. and red clover.

AF is very light for me so even if it does make it a little heavier it shouldn't be a huge deal.


----------



## AreIn83

Helly said:


> Im tempted to join in with these herbs next cycle, will have to start reading up.

Two cycles ago I used black cohosh regularly-everyday up until my pos OPK, then you have to stop taking it-and O'd on CD16. This last cycle, I experimented and didn't take it and I O'd CD18.( FF says CD16 but I'm pretty positive it was 18). I'm all for herbal supplements. I also take Valerian Root for sleep during the first half of my cycle, it isn't safe to take during pregnancy so I stop taking it the same time I stop the black cohosh.


----------



## AreIn83

I think I may skip the dong quai, it has a lot of the same side effects as black cohosh and can't be taken during pregnancy either.


----------



## mamaxm

yeah, i don't think i'm going to be taking red clover, apparantly it increases estrogen levels (which i don't need). excited about these supplements, vitb complex worked quickly for me so i hope these ones will too.


----------



## ttcstill

Hello Ladies, You are a busy bunch while I am sleeping...... Sheeesh!!!

Mamaxm and Arein - I see that the two of you are making plans for a quick and healthy cycle leading up to a nice :bfp: fx'd for both of you.

I am new to all this trying stuff, with all my other children I got pregnant if the wind blew just right!!!!:haha: 

Ness- I think you are going to be just fine sweetie. You have got yourself a sticky bean!!!!! YAY:happydance:

I am going to the clinic this morning..... I am have headaches extra watery CM and temps are remaining elevated after what looks like an implantation dip. I took my last IC yesterday and got another faint :bfp: but the I got poas happy and tried the digi which crushed me so I am just going to go get it over with and check with a medical professional this morning..... I will let you all know what I find out.


----------



## amym

Ooooh good luck ttcstill!

CD8 today so bd this morning....planning the every other day thing obviously but does it matter that we also bd on CD 5 and CD 7? I think I read it that it didn't really matter what you did before CD8 as long as you 'released' the sperm at some point to keep it fresh?

Also used mooncup and zestica today...can't hurt right??


----------



## Nessicle

thank you ttcstill!! was in the supermarket getting lunch today and felt a "gush" and I was like OMG having a panic attack rushing back to work lol! yep tons of watery CM - this pregnancy is having me living on my nerves already he he!! 

I hope you get a good answer hun from the docs FX and let us know what happens!xx

Amy I loved Zestica! I bought a tube but goodness knows where it went lol we used it twice and I havent seen the tube since!!


----------



## selina22

ttcstill i hope u get good news fx for u 
I finally got my first +opk today but hubby wont be home till 9.30 grr but we :sex: last night sorry tmi so when would i test i said the 26th before but not sure now lol this is my first cycle so confused but i will bd 3 days now leave a day and then again then FX 2 ww grrr 
FX to all


----------



## AreIn83

GOOD LUCK ttcstill!


----------



## stardust22

ttcsill - good luck and see you on here soon for an update!


----------



## ttcstill

Clinic was not open so I stopped at walgreens and bought an frer..... :bfn: :cry: oh well just wait for the :witch:


----------



## stardust22

Oh hun so sorry!! there will be many of us continuing on to SMEP May testing!! I will probably be joining you too. Stay strong. BIG HUGS!
x


----------



## XPoisonGal

Hi all. Am new to this. After reading reviews, been trying since Oct 09 with no luck, so am gonna try SMEP and see how it goes. Starting tomorrow CD10. GL girls..! :)


----------



## mimiwc2010

Ttcstill - fingers crossed for ya!

Mamaxm - you're so funny! Love the OMGIGOTABFP!!!

Wantingagirl - so sorry she got you!

:dust: to all! xxx


----------



## stardust22

XPoisonGal said:


> Hi all. Am new to this. After reading reviews, been trying since Oct 09 with no luck, so am gonna try SMEP and see how it goes. Starting tomorrow CD10. GL girls..! :)

Welcome to SMEP!!! lovely to have you here with us
x


----------



## AreIn83

I'm sorry ttcstill. :cry: You just have to keep trying. Has DF had any testing?


----------



## AreIn83

My OvaCue order still says processing....I paid for overnight shipping so I better get it by tonight!!!! :


----------



## amym

oh ttcstill I'm gutted for you.... but it's another month closer to your bfp!


----------



## ttcstill

AreIn83 said:


> I'm sorry ttcstill. :cry: You just have to keep trying. Has DF had any testing?

Yes we got pregnant right after we started dating and he had been told as a teenager that he would never have children because of an accident,,,,, sooooo when i ended up pregnant obviously he was suspicious they did a semen tst and everything is fine.


----------



## AreIn83

I thought you two didn't have any children together?


----------



## honeybee28

awwww ttcstill, im sorry.

wanting - i still dont get how to get that ticker thing in my sig lol im so dumb

cd 16 still no smiley face, i hate having long cycles. not even any stretchy cm, nor ewcm. just creamy. booooo. HURRY UP EGGY.

im going to order pre seed, more opks, softcups, black cohosh, more epo, a million gallons of yucky grapefruit (Lucky im on the pink stuff and it's still gross!) and god only knows what else i can find to try to bring me good luck lol!!!! IM A TTC WARRIOR TOOOOOOOO!!!

really want a baby. 

how is everyone today?


----------



## AreIn83

honey-my cm is always creamy except for about 2 days after AF leaves. I get some watery in there sometimes but not in any pattern. The black cohosh will help your cm, I noticed 2 cycles ago I had more of the watery/runny cm than creamy. GO TTC WARRIORS!


----------



## honeybee28

woop woop!!!

GO TTC WARRIORS!!!!

GO TEAM SMEP!!!!!!!

Woooooooo!!!

BnB just kicked me out and it took me ages to get back in again grrrrrrr.


----------



## AreIn83

That happened to me too! I got booted right out and it took almost an hour to get back in.


----------



## minidyson

The site was down for a little while and I was starting to have a panic attack.....

Betteer now :)


----------



## honeybee28

thank god for that. i get cranky if i cant check bnb like every 5 minutes!! I drive dh crazy with it.


----------



## wantingagirl

girls AF just got me hey I told you I was gonna be in your gang mamaxm onwards for a new year baby I guess :cry:


----------



## ttcstill

wantingagirl said:


> girls AF just got me hey I told you I was gonna be in your gang mamaxm onwards for a new year baby I guess :cry:

I am so sorry hun........ but you have me to tag along tooo. I got a bfn on an frer today so I am sure those IC's were evaps..... oh well....... Need some tips on tests ladies..... OPK's and HPT's what r the best to get on the internet????


----------



## ttcstill

honeybee28 said:


> thank god for that. i get cranky if i cant check bnb like every 5 minutes!! I drive dh crazy with it.

Oh I am the same way lol and my OH gets cranky about it but he never wants to talk about it so he must learn to cope.


----------



## honeybee28

awww so sorry wanting. I'll see you in cycle 6 - i havent even ovulated yet but i just know this isnt our month. yeah GO TTC WARRIORS!!!!

ttcstill - i get my tests from amazon.co.uk


----------



## AreIn83

You called it Wanting, sorry though. It's not any easier just because you listened to your intuition.


----------



## minidyson

wantingagirl said:


> girls AF just got me hey I told you I was gonna be in your gang mamaxm onwards for a new year baby I guess :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## samira

Hey Ladies been trying so hard to catch up with all the posts.x 

For those who havent got the positive this month I am really thinking of you all and wishing all the luck and success for next month.

RE: the SMEP..... I have a few questions 

Can you only start BDing on CD8 and not earlier?. I am having weirdest AF 3 weeks late then normally my period lasts around a week, but mine is over in a few days this month. It was very heavy for 1.5 days then so light, so strange for me. normally i am heavy for at least 4 days.

Also after CD10 do you take the OPTK once a day?

Im worried Stress is messing up my cycle, as I am on the stressed side at work and the weather here is 38 degress which isnt helping is there anything anyone advises


----------



## AreIn83

You can start earlier but you need to give DH 6&7 off to build up a good supply of healthy sperm. I used my OPKs starting on 10, I don't O til 16-18 so I start using them twice a day on day 14. I've used them up to 3 times a day also once O gets closer.

It's in my opinion that there is no such thing as a normal cycle for every woman every month. At some point, we've all had cycles that are weird for one month then go back to whatever it was before or sometimes it changes your cycle for a long time. For instance the older I get, the lighter AF seems to get.


----------



## samira

AreIn83 said:


> You can start earlier but you need to give DH 6&7 off to build up a good supply of healthy sperm. I used my OPKs starting on 10, I don't O til 16-18 so I start using them twice a day on day 14. I've used them up to 3 times a day also once O gets closer.
> .

Thanks a lot for the update; oh damn i dont think i can do more than one a day:-( for the time being as they are $82 for 7 here, my mum will have a good laugh though, I ordered a CBFM, 2 boxes of 20 test sticks and then a box of 50 OPK's plus a large supply of pregnancy tests..... if customs check my mums suitcase next week when she arrives they will think shes a few shillings short of a pound!:kiss:


----------



## ttcstill

Okay ladies so please tell me what I can do to increase my chances of conceiving..... I am 33 almost 34 and do not want to wait any longer ..... Anything I cn do to increase my chances will be great!!!!! help!!!


----------



## ttcstill

samira said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> You can start earlier but you need to give DH 6&7 off to build up a good supply of healthy sperm. I used my OPKs starting on 10, I don't O til 16-18 so I start using them twice a day on day 14. I've used them up to 3 times a day also once O gets closer.
> .
> 
> Thanks a lot for the update; oh damn i dont think i can do more than one a day:-( for the time being as they are $82 for 7 here, my mum will have a good laugh though, I ordered a CBFM, 2 boxes of 20 test sticks and then a box of 50 OPK's plus a large supply of pregnancy tests..... if customs check my mums suitcase next week when she arrives they will think shes a few shillings short of a pound!:kiss:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## minidyson

I'm on 9DPO. AF due at the weekend and hating the wait......

Took a test today but it was negative, may be too early but not too hopeful. Meant to be going out tomorrow night for someones leaving drinks and not sure what to do...I'm quite a big drinker and am running out of excused for just having one.

What do you ladies do about nights out in the TWW? :shrug:


----------



## ttcstill

I just found a pkg with 40 OPK's and 10HPT's for 12.00 - I found some preseed for 19.50 but I am not sure about what exactly does the preseed do???? and how can I make sure that OH's little guys stay where I need them to be when I get back to my :sex:


----------



## ttcstill

minidyson said:


> I'm on 9DPO. AF due at the weekend and hating the wait......
> 
> Took a test today but it was negative, may be too early but not too hopeful. Meant to be going out tomorrow night for someones leaving drinks and not sure what to do...I'm quite a big drinker and am running out of excused for just having one.
> 
> What do you ladies do about nights out in the TWW? :shrug:

I too got a negative today and AF is due on Saturday.... I have pool league tonight and I too can put away some :beer:, I am going to relax and have a good time.... I wont get drunk but I may catch a buzz I think this trying to conceive thing is stressful enough without tiptoeing around in your day to day life.


----------



## Precious318

ttcstill said:


> Hello Ladies, You are a busy bunch while I am sleeping...... Sheeesh!!!
> 
> Mamaxm and Arein - I see that the two of you are making plans for a quick and healthy cycle leading up to a nice :bfp: fx'd for both of you.
> 
> I am new to all this trying stuff, with all my other children I got pregnant if the wind blew just right!!!!:haha:
> 
> Ness- I think you are going to be just fine sweetie. You have got yourself a sticky bean!!!!! YAY:happydance:
> 
> I am going to the clinic this morning..... I am have headaches extra watery CM and temps are remaining elevated after what looks like an implantation dip. I took my last IC yesterday and got another faint :bfp: but the I got poas happy and tried the digi which crushed me so I am just going to go get it over with and check with a medical professional this morning..... I will let you all know what I find out.

Good luck!!


----------



## stardust22

minidyson said:


> I'm on 9DPO. AF due at the weekend and hating the wait......
> 
> Took a test today but it was negative, may be too early but not too hopeful. Meant to be going out tomorrow night for someones leaving drinks and not sure what to do...I'm quite a big drinker and am running out of excused for just having one.
> 
> What do you ladies do about nights out in the TWW? :shrug:

Hi Hun!
I agree ttcstill....relax and just have some fun! you dont need to go mad and get bladdered LOL. but you can certainly have a few and get merry. Very soon you will have to say no!! right now is the time to still enjoy the things you love. 
x


----------



## samira

ttcstill said:


> I just found a pkg with 40 OPK's and 10HPT's for 12.00 - I found some preseed for 19.50 :

Is that 12 Pound? if so thats amazing.x

I am so dissapointed to learn I did not get pregnant this month but I have learnt that perhaps I can sell family planning products over here and become the next Donald Trump:blush:

Arein: thanks for the advise about CD08, I will BD tommorrow and then break like you said, Im just scared my OH will not cope with the plan:wacko:

Final question of the day (sorry again).

do the OPK strips work as good as the digital ones, i heard strips are not as easy to disguinish your Oulation


----------



## ttcstill

samira said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> I just found a pkg with 40 OPK's and 10HPT's for 12.00 - I found some preseed for 19.50 :
> 
> Is that 12 Pound? if so thats amazing.x
> 
> I am so dissapointed to learn I did not get pregnant this month but I have learnt that perhaps I can sell family planning products over here and become the next Donald Trump:blush:
> 
> Arein: thanks for the advise about CD08, I will BD tommorrow and then break like you said, Im just scared my OH will not cope with the plan:wacko:
> 
> Final question of the day (sorry again).
> 
> do the OPK strips work as good as the digital ones, i heard strips are not as easy to disguinish your OulationClick to expand...

No dear that is $12 usd. I used the opk's and found them to be easy as long as you know around when you should be ovulating.... then as you see the lines getting closer in color you can test in the morning and in the afternoon that should allow you to catch your peak of LH.......

Also..... I have a question???

How close to AF do your temps drop back down???? Could FF have my O wrong...... Maybe these stupid twinges in my belly are implantation???? I have no idea.... I am going :wacko: ughhhhh I need a :beer:


----------



## Precious318

wow...it took me forever to get on bnb today :(

Hello ladies, 

Well I have a silly question...according to the smep plan you should take a pregnancy test cd 15 or 16 but according to my cycles that would be four days before af is due...should I disregard this and test the day that af is supposed to show? ( I really hope she stays away!!!)

Thank you for your replies...I have to go know...I decided it would be a good idea to invite my family over for dinner :wacko: Now I have to figure out what to cook!! :)


----------



## AreIn83

samira said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> You can start earlier but you need to give DH 6&7 off to build up a good supply of healthy sperm. I used my OPKs starting on 10, I don't O til 16-18 so I start using them twice a day on day 14. I've used them up to 3 times a day also once O gets closer.
> .
> 
> Thanks a lot for the update; oh damn i dont think i can do more than one a day:-( for the time being as they are $82 for 7 here, my mum will have a good laugh though, I ordered a CBFM, 2 boxes of 20 test sticks and then a box of 50 OPK's plus a large supply of pregnancy tests..... if customs check my mums suitcase next week when she arrives they will think shes a few shillings short of a pound!:kiss:Click to expand...

82 AMERICAN DOLLARS?!?!?!?! Everyone kept saying how expensive they are and I was kind of confused. I can get 20 sticks for $20 here in about any store around. How much are your HPTs?


----------



## AreIn83

Precious318 said:


> wow...it took me forever to get on bnb today :(
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> Well I have a silly question...according to the smep plan you should take a pregnancy test cd 15 or 16 but according to my cycles that would be four days before af is due...should I disregard this and test the day that af is supposed to show? ( I really hope she stays away!!!)
> 
> Thank you for your replies...I have to go know...I decided it would be a good idea to invite my family over for dinner :wacko: Now I have to figure out what to cook!! :)

Disregard this. Take the HPT like you normally would, 10 days to 2 weeks after O.


----------



## winegums

lol mamaxm yeh he's bday 5/5/10 i'll cross his fingers for you :p

ahh post came today with a bunch of preg tests i ordered a week or so ago... getting a bit ahead of myself.. and now i have to wait before ttc and when they arrived through the door i was really upset :(

good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## AreIn83

minidyson said:


> I'm on 9DPO. AF due at the weekend and hating the wait......
> 
> Took a test today but it was negative, may be too early but not too hopeful. Meant to be going out tomorrow night for someones leaving drinks and not sure what to do...I'm quite a big drinker and am running out of excused for just having one.
> 
> What do you ladies do about nights out in the TWW? :shrug:

I've spent so long TTC that I just try to relax and enjoy myself regardless. I'm more conscious of the amount I'm putting down (because man, can I put some down:haha:) but I still go out and have a few.


----------



## ttcstill

Precious318 said:


> wow...it took me forever to get on bnb today :(
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> Well I have a silly question...according to the smep plan you should take a pregnancy test cd 15 or 16 but according to my cycles that would be four days before af is due...should I disregard this and test the day that af is supposed to show? ( I really hope she stays away!!!)
> 
> Thank you for your replies...I have to go know...I decided it would be a good idea to invite my family over for dinner :wacko: Now I have to figure out what to cook!! :)

If I had the courage and strength to not test before af was due I could start a college fund for the baby I am trying to conceive LOL:haha:


----------



## rachael872211

Does anyone take cough syrup to make CM more fertile, as it says in the SMEP. I dont feel like I have much and was thinking of doing this, but also read it can make it worse and make you produce too much. Its all too confusing! This will be my first month on SMEP. x


----------



## Titi

rachael872211 said:


> Does anyone take cough syrup to make CM more fertile, as it says in the SMEP. I dont feel like I have much and was thinking of doing this, but also read it can make it worse and make you produce too much. Its all too confusing! This will be my first month on SMEP. x

Hiya,

I did this (plain robitusson) one cycle, about 6 months back. I will agree that it thins out mucus......but ALL I had was WATERY mucus the whole cycle. It freaked me out b/c I didn't get any EWCM which I have always thought was the most fertile kind. So I don't do anymore and now take fresh pink grapefruit juice cd1-14 and always have about 6 days of nice EWCM.


----------



## AreIn83

Rachael-I don't but some girls take guaifenisen to thin it out. I would just get some Pre-seed or Conceive + if that's an issue for you.


----------



## samira

Hey 

AreIn - Yes when you convert the AED to USD its $82 for clear Blue Digital 7's, for CB HPT (2 tests) its 21 USD. The problem in Dubai is you do not have selection, you may get a cheaper one but with arabic wording etc and there are no gaurantees. its so expensive here for imported items the Pregnancy section is tiny u get a choice of 2 or 3 tests. Its weird, either the subject is too taboo or people just get pregnant easily

Im so thankful to this site as I was going crazy having no one to talk to - you cannot ask the chemist anything here!

did you get the CBFM in the end?


----------



## AreIn83

Nope I got the OvaCue, should be here tomorrow! Can't you order online?


----------



## IceFire

Arein--I have been thinking of getting an ovacue! Next Thursday will mark the beginning of cycle 17:cry: Let me know how you like it!


----------



## samira

AreIn83 said:


> Nope I got the OvaCue, should be here tomorrow! Can't you order online?

Thats what I had to do:haha: ive ordered a 6 months supply of everything, it just wont arrive here in time for CD08 so I will have to go for it this month on the expensive ones, its worth it thgh.x

I have been wondering for days .....can you still get pregnant when your not ovulating ?


----------



## ttcstill

samira said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> Nope I got the OvaCue, should be here tomorrow! Can't you order online?
> 
> Thats what I had to do:haha: ive ordered a 6 months supply of everything, it just wont arrive here in time for CD08 so I will have to go for it this month on the expensive ones, its worth it thgh.x
> 
> I have been wondering for days .....can you still get pregnant when your not ovulating ?Click to expand...

No dear you have to ovulate in order to get pregnant.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

rachael872211 said:


> Does anyone take cough syrup to make CM more fertile, as it says in the SMEP. I dont feel like I have much and was thinking of doing this, but also read it can make it worse and make you produce too much. Its all too confusing! This will be my first month on SMEP. x

I took Mucinex (guifanesin) this month. Didn't notice any problems with it. I also used softcups, CBFM/OPKs, Preseed, and SMEP. Hopefully in another 10 days I'll be able to report that it worked for me!


----------



## CoRbEkR

Hey guys, I am back. I got my +hpt last month doing the smep plan, but miscarried at 5 weeks :(. So, on to trying it again this month :)!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Corbeker I am so sorry for you loss. FX that you will get a sticky bean soon. God bless


----------



## spencerbear

sorry for your lose corbekr hope you get sticky bean realy soon.


----------



## Nessicle

ttcstill said:


> I just found a pkg with 40 OPK's and 10HPT's for 12.00 - I found some preseed for 19.50 but I am not sure about what exactly does the preseed do???? and how can I make sure that OH's little guys stay where I need them to be when I get back to my :sex:

invest in some Softcups! 

I used softcups, conceive+ and also made myself orgasm again with hips elevated after OH and I had had :sex: and then I stayed laying down for 20 mins. Then I popped a softcup in and they stop the spermy leaking out!


----------



## Nessicle

CoRbEkR said:


> Hey guys, I am back. I got my +hpt last month doing the smep plan, but miscarried at 5 weeks :(. So, on to trying it again this month :)!

so sorry for your loss :hugs: xx


----------



## xLuciax

Hey girls can I join I suffered a chemical pregnancy yesterday thought I'd give this a go as I've heard that it's quite easy to get pregnant after a chemical


----------



## xLuciax

samira said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> Nope I got the OvaCue, should be here tomorrow! Can't you order online?
> 
> Thats what I had to do:haha: ive ordered a 6 months supply of everything, it just wont arrive here in time for CD08 so I will have to go for it this month on the expensive ones, its worth it thgh.x
> 
> I have been wondering for days .....can you still get pregnant when your not ovulating ?Click to expand...

In rare cases sperm can live for up to 7 or even 5 days in thr body so its possible when my oh best friend was ttc with his wife the doctor told them to habe sex from the 7th day of her period and onwards


----------



## spencerbear

10DPO for me. Still getting that sicky feeling at odd times.....this morning it was the smell of damp washing as i emptied the machine :wacko:

Boobs are still tender and ive got lots of cm but its creamy and bitty if that makes sense.....Please let this lead to my BFP. Having fallen so easily before, i really didnt expect it to take this long :cry:


----------



## spencerbear

xLuciax said:


> Hey girls can I join I suffered a chemical pregnancy yesterday thought I'd give this a go as I've heard that it's quite easy to get pregnant after a chemical

Sorry for your lose but welcome to this fast moving chatty thread :hugs:

Hope your not with us for too long


----------



## honeybee28

cd 17 today - last night dh and i had a great bd and i did a head-stand after hahahahahaha.

really hope i get my smiley face soon.

i took cough medicine last month, the one with guifwhateveritscalled in it. it thinned my mucus, and gave me a cough!! might have been a coincidence though.

also ive ordered a thermometer, more opks, soft cups, and preseed. none of it will get here in time for this month. hope it has the baby confetti effect!!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

amym doesnt really matter as long as follow it from roughly day 8

GL XPoisonGal

Thanks mimiwc2010 Im back in the game! Im ok this month actually as psyched myself up to get my AF days ago as tested BFN I just wanted to get it over with. Like I said at least my LP is 14days again, which I was worried about as was well short last month and can start using my CBFM but yes I am a bit gutted!

Honeybee your not dumb took me ages have you created your ticker and got the bbc code? Hey thats very premature, lol. Ness said that to me so I put her in her place and she got her BFP haha do you want me to put you in your place too?? joking I am hoping this is your month

Thanks ttcstill im in with you but dont rule yourself out until you get AF if you do, im hoping you dont. Funny how this all plays tricks on us I was nearly two days late and never late. I think superdrug seem to be the best ones and always seem to be on deal

AreIn83 - Nah its always hard no matter if you have a feeling or dont and as we all well know it doesnt get any easier with every month passing and I guess I will be psyched up in a couple of days once she starts to dwindle and root for this month. Mine can get quite heavy in the next couple of days and mine tends to last for 7 days, ugh. At least I have all you girls to keep me sane, you got the ovacue yet?

Minidyson I dont really go out but if I was you I would have a couple of drinks, you cant put your life on hold just dont go overboard just incase a bun in your oven!

Corbekr - Sorry for your loss and GL for this cycle!

Lucia - Hey hun hope you are ok - Welcome!!!

How much EPO should I be taken is it 1500 from AF to OV?


----------



## xLuciax

is anyone using soft cups too in the uk? i cant even find them on ebay i wanted to give those a try too


----------



## mamaxm

lucia! :hugs: i'm in the same boat as you. got a bfp around 9dpo and then tested a couple days later and it was bfn, then the witch showed.. we'll get our bfps this cycle. :) let me know your testing date and i'll put it up.
i'm so jealous you girls are ordering things online. i got to order hpt's and preseed last month, but it was way too confusing and frustrating, they had to get sent to a friends house and she didn't know i was ttc and i had to tell her not to open them and she wanted to know why, so i said they were a birthday present for her and unfortunately her birthday only comes one month a year so i can't get away with it again.. :(
going to get my vitamins tomorrow! ended up having a nasty day with the witch again.. couldn't leave the house. i swear it was so painful i couldn't get up and eat. feeling much better, i think she's starting to pack her bags now.

wantingagirl- big hugs, you can be sad for now but in a few days you're going to be a warrior. :haha: we are getting our bfps this month.
OOH!!! SPEAKING OF! remember last cycle i got the empty fortune cookie? well went to the chinese place today and my fortune was: "You will soon gain something you have always wanted". :happydance::happydance::happydance: and i'm pretty sure underneath that in small letters it also said (as will the rest of the TTC warriors).


----------



## mamaxm

ooh don't know if any of you have heard of femaprin, think that's what i'm going to get instead of vitex, apparantly it's about as high grade as vitex can get! with a little vitamin b in it too! a girl who just got her bfp recommended it to me :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Lucia I order softcups from accessdiagnostics website I was quite looking forward to them but they called me saying out of stock. Ebay, amazon etc just type in google it will give you loads!

hehe.... cmon ttc warriors!!! Im already psyched up and ready to go, is that strange??


----------



## mamaxm

nope, i was totally psyched the day AF started because the same day she started, i bought maca.
and i get to go back to the vitamin store today and get more goodies! hooray!


----------



## wantingagirl

woop woop bit upset my softcups havent come yet ordered them but out of stock :growlmad:


----------



## mamaxm

i'm glad i can buy them locally, and preseed, going to get my preseed today (i still have softcups left over from last cycle) and i'm so nervous! lol. i ordered it last cycle because i didn't want to have to go and buy it, there's only one place locally that sells it and it's a tiny old pharmacy.. like the size of a bathroom. not excited about going in there. but the embarassment is worth it if i get my bfp, haha.


----------



## rachael872211

Titi said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone take cough syrup to make CM more fertile, as it says in the SMEP. I dont feel like I have much and was thinking of doing this, but also read it can make it worse and make you produce too much. Its all too confusing! This will be my first month on SMEP. x
> 
> Hiya,
> 
> I did this (plain robitusson) one cycle, about 6 months back. I will agree that it thins out mucus......but ALL I had was WATERY mucus the whole cycle. It freaked me out b/c I didn't get any EWCM which I have always thought was the most fertile kind. So I don't do anymore and now take fresh pink grapefruit juice cd1-14 and always have about 6 days of nice EWCM.Click to expand...

Oh really? Is that what pink grapefruit juice does? I think i'll give that a try instead. Thank you! x


----------



## rachael872211

My OH was a little freaked out by me wanting to use softcups.......I really would like to give them a try but understand his feelings at the same time. He really wants me to get pregnant though.....is there anything I can say that will help him be more willing for me to give them a try? thanks. x


----------



## xLuciax

Well my next testing date will be may 7th I'm not doing any early testing at all next month not after what happened to me this month I definatly think there should be a warning on early preg tests about chemical pregnancies thanks wantingagirl how much are the soft cups? There's the moon cup in boots for £21 it looks different to soft cup abd £21 for a little cup is pretty expensive


----------



## xLuciax

Oh and girls stay away from clearblue +/- tests


----------



## xLuciax

rachael872211 said:


> My OH was a little freaked out by me wanting to use softcups.......I really would like to give them a try but understand his feelings at the same time. He really wants me to get pregnant though.....is there anything I can say that will help him be more willing for me to give them a try? thanks. x

What doesn't he like about them? There are lots of success blogs about them online print off a page and get him to give it a read also explain to him aboit the benefits how it actually increases pregnancy chances because it assists sperm to cervix


----------



## rachael872211

Lucia I was thinking the same. I just looked on Ebay and they are around £8 with delivery for 6! Aghhhh you would need 2 packs as well i'm guessing. They are expensive :-( x


----------



## xLuciax

Is it worth getting pre seed too? Me and my OH don't really need lube but I heard it acts like ewcm i get ewcm but not lots of it so maybe it'll help


----------



## xLuciax

rachael872211 said:


> Lucia I was thinking the same. I just looked on Ebay and they are around £8 with delivery for 6! Aghhhh you would need 2 packs as well i'm guessing. They are expensive :-( x

Is that a moon cup or soft cup everytime I put softcip into eBay it just comes up with bras LOL


----------



## mamaxm

try googling instead softcup. OH doesn't like them either, but i used them for 2 months without him knowing about them cause i knew he wouldn't like the idea of them, he only found out when our dog dragged one out of the trash can (so gross) i keep them next to the bed and slip them in under the covers, he's just too sensitive to the TTC stuff so i don't tell him about all of it, just for his state of mind.. haha. it was hard enough trying to explain to him that NO my vagina is not that big, it doesn't go in that way and all that, i'd hate to have to explain to him CM and CP and all that, i think he might faint :haha:


----------



## mamaxm

and lucia- totally agree about blue line tests and warnings. my bfp was on an internet cheapie but i've gotten lines on blue tests before, never trusted them though. i would accidently pick up a box and didn't want to waste them. haha. i wont be testing early this month either, i've worked so hard to get my first bfp and then i finally got it, showed mom and OH, only to lose it.. then i had to explain to them about how it was a chem and all that, i think that was the worst part..


----------



## rachael872211

mamaxm said:


> try googling instead softcup. OH doesn't like them either, but i used them for 2 months without him knowing about them cause i knew he wouldn't like the idea of them, he only found out when our dog dragged one out of the trash can (so gross) i keep them next to the bed and slip them in under the covers, he's just too sensitive to the TTC stuff so i don't tell him about all of it, just for his state of mind.. haha. it was hard enough trying to explain to him that NO my vagina is not that big, it doesn't go in that way and all that, i'd hate to have to explain to him CM and CP and all that, i think he might faint :haha:

LOL. He just feels like we are BD just to get pregnant, I had to actually point out the times we had BD way before ovulation and after therefore I was BD with him because I want to! Not just to get pregnant. But this month he's agreed I don't have to go on top at all because we may have better chance the other way around. Woo hoo! 
I might try and talk to him again about them. How did you get on with them? x


----------



## rachael872211

xLuciax said:


> Is it worth getting pre seed too? Me and my OH don't really need lube but I heard it acts like ewcm i get ewcm but not lots of it so maybe it'll help

I'm testing the 7th too!!!! I'll be here again with you. Also I put it in ebay as 1 word....softcup. There was only 2 listings. And lastly, someone else said they drink pink grapefruit juice to improve CM. So i'm going to try that instead of preeseed etc. Its such hard work and so much to think about! lol.x


----------



## mamaxm

oh OH knows i will NOT be getting on top. haha. we made a deal that the first and last week of the month are his and he can decide what he wants to do, but the middle two weeks are strictly missionary! no questions asked! 
i love softcups. been using them for.. let's see this is officially my third cycle. got my bfp using them and preseed last cycle only for it to be a chem. i think everyone that's ttc should use softcups. 
btw, grapefruit juice is very good for cm, so is drinking alot of water. i've cut out soda and only drink some juice (cranberry and grapefruit juice) and besides that i drink water and some organic milk with my cereal (i would strongly suggest organic milk if you're going to drink it, regular milk is filled with hormones). i drink horizon and personally i think it tastes better.


----------



## xLuciax

rachael872211 said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> Is it worth getting pre seed too? Me and my OH don't really need lube but I heard it acts like ewcm i get ewcm but not lots of it so maybe it'll help
> 
> I'm testing the 7th too!!!! I'll be here again with you. Also I put it in ebay as 1 word....softcup. There was only 2 listings. And lastly, someone else said they drink pink grapefruit juice to improve CM. So i'm going to try that instead of preeseed etc. Its such hard work and so much to think about! lol.xClick to expand...

I know all these methods are stressful lol I'll Try grape juice too I heard orgasm same time as ur partner helps only problem is I can only seem to orgasm on top which is the worst position if ur ttc lol


----------



## rachael872211

mamaxm said:


> oh OH knows i will NOT be getting on top. haha. we made a deal that the first and last week of the month are his and he can decide what he wants to do, but the middle two weeks are strictly missionary! no questions asked!
> i love softcups. been using them for.. let's see this is officially my third cycle. got my bfp using them and preseed last cycle only for it to be a chem. i think everyone that's ttc should use softcups.
> btw, grapefruit juice is very good for cm, so is drinking alot of water. i've cut out soda and only drink some juice (cranberry and grapefruit juice) and besides that i drink water and some organic milk with my cereal (i would strongly suggest organic milk if you're going to drink it, regular milk is filled with hormones). i drink horizon and personally i think it tastes better.

Lol. I like that idea. It will make it feel less structured to BD how you are. I'll suggest that to him. He'll be pleased. lol. 
Thanks for all the advice. I'll buy organic milk. What days in cycle so you use the softcups? They are quite expensive :-( But i've decided im going to give them a go. x


----------



## Titi

CD 8 Whoohooo time to put SMEP into action!!!!!


----------



## rachael872211

Titi said:


> CD 8 Whoohooo time to put SMEP into action!!!!!

Lucky you......i've still 6 days to go. x


----------



## soph77

mamaxm your fortune cookie made my day!

Stupidly I tested today - bfn :( I know it is still early, so will keep trying.
I just looked ahead on my calendar and if I don't get my + this cycle I will be away during O time next month!!!! So if I am going to get a visit by the witch I hope it is sooner than later so I don't miss out on my chance next month too! Boobs are pretty sore today, but I think it is from the rollerblading. The other thing that is weird is that everytime I eat something, no matter how small it is I feel incredibly full and disgusting. Maybe my body telling me I need to go on a diet.


----------



## soph77

Oh yeah, I bought a cute little pink newborn onesie to put under our bed today.


----------



## mamaxm

lucky titi.
rachel- i use softcups everytime we bd. last cycle it was cd 9, 11, 13, 15, 18 and 19 but i didn't follow SMEP to the t (i will this cycle!). so if you're following smep, it's every other day from cd 8 or 9 and then once you o, you bd two days after, skip a day, and then one more time. but if you want to use them sparingly, i would only use them the two days you bd before o, o and the day after o. i can't believe they're expensive for you, i buy them over here for like $5.00 a box or something and i think i get 12 in a box. i still have 6 or 7 left from last cycle thank god, the place i buy them from only keeps like, 3 boxes stocked at a time, i guess they're not very popular over here but i'm always worried i'm going to run out at the wrong time!
just downed my morning grapefruit juice. ugh. but i was watching escape to chimp eden while i was drinking it so it made it a little better. can't believe animal planet only plays it at 6 AM.


----------



## mamaxm

oh! i want to buy some onsies so bad.. i'm just too afraid too. heard too many things about it being bad luck but i lurk gymboree.com, i'm absolutely in love with their boys alligator onsies and their girls cherry outfits.


----------



## Nessicle

xLuciax said:


> Hey girls can I join I suffered a chemical pregnancy yesterday thought I'd give this a go as I've heard that it's quite easy to get pregnant after a chemical

OMG Lucia I didnt know this!! :hugs: so sorry xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

I've bought What to Expect When You're Expecting today but I aren't buy any clothes in case I tempt fate :blush:


----------



## mamaxm

oh i can't wait to buy that book.. i'll be the biggest bookworm as soon as i get a sticky bean.


----------



## AreIn83

wanting-It should be here today when I get home from work. I'm afraid they won't leave it on the porch though and I have to have it tomorrow morning to be able to use it this cycle! DH gets off at 3, I'm going to send him a text to come right home and check for it. If they just left the card to come get it, then he'll have to go get it!


----------



## Titi

Lol my DH, bless his heart, knows about the softcups and even wanted to see "how they worked" one time although yes he thought they sure were big. I am v. lucky that he is open to trying whatever it takes and BD on demand-but he only "allowed" me to try one thing at a time, each month as nothing worked-as some months I wanted to pull out all the stops. I make sure to give him "special" attention tho the week before OV or right before AF and pretty much let him call the shots in bedroom to make up for all the on demand missionary sex we have at OV!


----------



## AreIn83

Nessicle said:


> I've bought What to Expect When You're Expecting today but I aren't buy any clothes in case I tempt fate :blush:

If they have The Girlfriends Guide to Pregnancy and The Girlfriends Guide to Baby Gear there you should def read them. They are hilarious and really informative. I read WTE and both of those and loved all three.


----------



## mamaxm

ooh arein i hope you get it today. so excited to see how it works for you.


----------



## AreIn83

Oh, started temping for this cycle today. Going to try vaginally to see if I can get some more even looking lines. Start the chart obsessing.....NOW


----------



## mamaxm

titi! you're from florida? me too! where are you?


----------



## AreIn83

OH me tooooo!!! I paid for it to come sooner so it better get here. They may deliver on Saturday's I'm not sure but I really want it today!


----------



## spencerbear

Someone on another thread has suggested Royal Jelly..... have any of you girls tried it??


----------



## rachael872211

mamaxm said:


> lucky titi.
> rachel- i use softcups everytime we bd. last cycle it was cd 9, 11, 13, 15, 18 and 19 but i didn't follow SMEP to the t (i will this cycle!). so if you're following smep, it's every other day from cd 8 or 9 and then once you o, you bd two days after, skip a day, and then one more time. but if you want to use them sparingly, i would only use them the two days you bd before o, o and the day after o. i can't believe they're expensive for you, i buy them over here for like $5.00 a box or something and i think i get 12 in a box. i still have 6 or 7 left from last cycle thank god, the place i buy them from only keeps like, 3 boxes stocked at a time, i guess they're not very popular over here but i'm always worried i'm going to run out at the wrong time!
> just downed my morning grapefruit juice. ugh. but i was watching escape to chimp eden while i was drinking it so it made it a little better. can't believe animal planet only plays it at 6 AM.

I've found 24 for £15.00. So I think i'll buy them this cycle. Do they work better than mooncups? x


----------



## mamaxm

i was thinking of trying it, i have some in my cabinet right now! but i'm trying maca and femaprin and red raspberry tea AND baby aspirin regimen and i don't want to add it in until next cycle if i don't get my bfp. but i've heard lots of good things about it, if you go to naturalfertilityinfo.com you can read up on it!


----------



## mamaxm

rachel- imo they do, i've heard mooncups are made of something that is detrimental to the sperm health, but i've never tried it so i can't speak completely for it.


----------



## rachael872211

Ah ok. I'll get some softcups! I'm feeling a little overwhelmed with it all so I think i'll come back and buy some later. lol. 

Ness.....where did you buy your softcups from in UK? 

x


----------



## louloubabs

OMG, this has just taken me an hour to catch up. Lol. I couldn't get on yesterday so gave up in the end.

Anyway, I'm sending lots of :dust: :dust: to everyone :D

XxX:kiss:


----------



## AreIn83

mamaxm said:


> i was thinking of trying it, i have some in my cabinet right now! but i'm trying maca and femaprin and red raspberry tea AND baby aspirin regimen and i don't want to add it in until next cycle if i don't get my bfp. but i've heard lots of good things about it, if you go to naturalfertilityinfo.com you can read up on it!

I was on baby aspirin when I got preg in October and I m/c'd because of a bleed that may have been caused by the aspirin. Did your doc tell you to take it or are you doing it on your own?


----------



## mamaxm

oooh doing it on my own, maybe i'll drop it. i've been going back and forth on it as i've heard good things and bad things.. i think i'll just drop it until i can confirm it with a doc, god help me i need insurance. hairdressers get no insurance, can't wait till this new healthplan bill kicks in.


----------



## AreIn83

I do have insurance but it's worthless. DH's new job has wonderful benefits. I can drop him and Marley to get on his plan but I can't drop mine until the new year. 
I just wanted to warn you about the aspirin. It is good for some women but I think it's only beneficial to those with PCOS or endo because they have the hardest time with implantation. I was told I had PCOS and don't and was started on the aspirin and it wasn't good for me, obviously.


----------



## ttcstill

Hey ladies , first let me say I am so sorry for the chemicals and miscarriages......:hugs: 

There is so much going on in this thread....I am learning so much ..... af is due tomorrow and I have been throwing up the last four mornings...... I am also having food and smell aversions ....... I guess we will know soon ......


----------



## spencerbear

Sounds promising ttc


----------



## mimiwc2010

Well it is 3-4 DPO for me today. I think it might be a good thing to be taken off the list since we couldn't get the last 2 BD'es in this cycle :(. Last night it just didn't feel right and DH was a bit nasty so I didn't even mention it. Could be because we quit smoking recently and he's all anxious :shrug: about that too. So, the "safety BD" should've been Sat but he says he prob can't get off work. I think he just doesn't want to do it anymore for a while (so frustrating!) :cry:...whatever, it is what it is!

ttc - hang in there, I think it's not over 'til the :witch: shows. FX'd for you hon.

titi - hope this is it for you, you and mamaxm are so sweet with your DH's and I love the arrangements you have.

For all the girls drinking grapefruit juice that don't like it, couldn't you mix it with some other juice to make it better? Maybe that helps.

I'm cheering for everyone in the SMEP!

Baby and sticky :dust:!


----------



## honeybee28

i just ordered some softcups from amazon.co.uk. dh isnt keen on the idea, but said if we dont get bfp this month we can use them from next month.

arein have you got it yet!? so exciting. im gonna start temping next cycle if there is a next cycle, i'll have a million questions coz ive never done it before!

wanting - shall consider myself told!! PMA from here on in. CD17 still no smiley face. hurry up egg.

ttc - sounds good fx for you!!

soph - still v early hun i hope this is your month!!

mimi - i hate the grapefruit but i down it to get it over and done with

last 2 cycles i took epo from cd1 to ov and had a fair bit of ewcm. this month i've totally forgotten to take it, ive taken it the odd day recently but didnt take it for the first couple of weeks, and had no ewcm so far. wonder if it's coz im no where near ov yet, or if epo really makes a difference...mmmmm.

xx


----------



## AreIn83

Not yet, it should be at my house when I get home from work. I've looked at UPS tracking and it's en route. I want to get off work NOW and go home and play with it!


----------



## AreIn83

I just check tracking again and it's on my porch! I think I'm suddenly sick and need to go home!


----------



## ttcstill

Thank you all...... I really would love to get a BIG FAT BELLY...... I am just not sure that this is my month..... either way I will be fine.....I think it is just easier to assume that I am out..... that way when AF shows if she does I dont loose my mind!


----------



## ttcstill

Arein- I bet you are having a hard time doing your job today huh! LOL Do you suddenly feel ill...... feeling feverish????:haha:


----------



## mimiwc2010

AreIn - I def think you sound sick! You have to go home...hahaha. Hope you have fun with the monitor, let us know how it goes.


----------



## AreIn83

I can't go home sick, patients to take care of and stuff :winkwink: I'll definately let you girls know what it's like. I'm darned excited about it though.


----------



## AreIn83

ttcstill said:


> Arein- I bet you are having a hard time doing your job today huh! LOL Do you suddenly feel ill...... feeling feverish????:haha:

You girls are funny. Maybe I'll fake pass out, I had a patient do that to me last week. It was entertaining.


----------



## honeybee28

Arein!!! You cant keep working with such a bad cough, i can hear it from here!!!!

Let us know all about it im really excited for you, i want a new toy!!


----------



## AreIn83

"cough, cough" "cough, cough COUGH"


----------



## Whitbit22

:witch: got me today. I'm excited to try out this SMEP... I'm a bit freaked out thought because yesterday I was considering going to the doctor today. I had swollen lymphnodes under my jaw (were painful when yawning or blowing my nose) and headaches that wouldn't go away. Now I have this nasty bump on my bottom lip. UGH

It all went away except the bump today when my period came. Should I go talk to my doctor? Could my body be rejecting fertilized eggs?


----------



## AreIn83

No, sounds like a viral infection. More than likely it's a cold sore and your glands were swollen when the infection was starting. It's probably just coincidental that it happened that way.


----------



## ttcstill

AreIn83 said:


> "cough, cough" "cough, cough COUGH"

:haha:


----------



## ttcstill

Whitbit22 said:


> :witch: got me today. I'm excited to try out this SMEP... I'm a bit freaked out thought because yesterday I was considering going to the doctor today. I had swollen lymphnodes under my jaw (were painful when yawning or blowing my nose) and headaches that wouldn't go away. Now I have this nasty bump on my bottom lip. UGH
> 
> It all went away except the bump today when my period came. Should I go talk to my doctor? Could my body be rejecting fertilized eggs?

I have been feeling the same way......the sore throat.... headaches and nausea all week..... i dont have any sores though..... I have had to sip my drink all morning to keep from losing it!!!! Ughhhhh........ i wish she would just get here so I can get on with my next cycle....... I am tired of the roller coaster!....


Arein----- lol you are sooo funny!


----------



## honeybee28

sorry the evil witch got ya whitbit. we will hunt her down and kill her!! Yeah!! Or just, you know, lock her up for 9 months so she cant upset any of us anymore til we've got cutesy little bubbas.

ha. that'll show her. Stupid witch.


----------



## mimiwc2010

Sorry she got you whit.


----------



## Whitbit22

honeybee28 said:


> sorry the evil witch got ya whitbit. we will hunt her down and kill her!! Yeah!! Or just, you know, lock her up for 9 months so she cant upset any of us anymore til we've got cutesy little bubbas.
> 
> ha. that'll show her. Stupid witch.

This made my day!! hahahahahaha

Thanks..I have grand plans for this month. Hopefully the hubby can handle all I have planned.. LOL


----------



## honeybee28

That's the spirit!! Are you going to try anything new this cycle? i recommend EPO from cd1 to ov if you dont take them anyway, and gallons of water and grapefruit juice. 

i did a headstand after our bd last night, am now convinced more headstands are the answer. 

still following smep, dh is gutted its an odd day today lol!


----------



## AreIn83

You must be rather athletic, I think I'd hurt myself doing a headstand. I'm am just going to bd with a pillow already under my butt that way I'm already in anti-gravity position. 
DH starts night shift Monday so I'm going to have to get creative about our BD time. It's going to be hard trying to get a 4 year old to bed with enough time to spare before he has to leave for work.


----------



## Titi

Hiya honeybee-

I wanted to pass this along for what its worth. I was extrazealously doing headstands myself after we ttc for a year with no bfp. I did this for about 4 cycles with no luck and then the b&b girls told me this was bad-as elevating hips TOO much can cause the "soup" to overshoot the cervix, so to speak.


----------



## AreIn83

:haha::haha::haha:...soup


----------



## honeybee28

Titi said:


> Hiya honeybee-
> 
> I wanted to pass this along for what its worth. I was extrazealously doing headstands myself after we ttc for a year with no bfp. I did this for about 4 cycles with no luck and then the b&b girls told me this was bad-as elevating hips TOO much can cause the "soup" to overshoot the cervix, so to speak.

ahh really? thank you for letting me know!! I'll stick to a pillow in the future.

im not athletic at all, dh had to hold me up lol!!!

good plan with the bding with one underneath you already Arein, i'll give that a go tomorrow! Oh my, how are you gonna manage? what time does your bub go to bed and what time does your dh have to leave for work?


----------



## rachael872211

ttcstill said:


> Hey ladies , first let me say I am so sorry for the chemicals and miscarriages......:hugs:
> 
> There is so much going on in this thread....I am learning so much ..... af is due tomorrow and I have been throwing up the last four mornings...... I am also having food and smell aversions ....... I guess we will know soon ......

This sounds great! Hope tomorrow passes with no AF!! x


----------



## Titi

honeybee28 said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Hiya honeybee-
> 
> I wanted to pass this along for what its worth. I was extrazealously doing headstands myself after we ttc for a year with no bfp. I did this for about 4 cycles with no luck and then the b&b girls told me this was bad-as elevating hips TOO much can cause the "soup" to overshoot the cervix, so to speak.
> 
> ahh really? thank you for letting me know!! I'll stick to a pillow in the future.
> 
> im not athletic at all, dh had to hold me up lol!!!
> 
> good plan with the bding with one underneath you already Arein, i'll give that a go tomorrow! Oh my, how are you gonna manage? what time does your bub go to bed and what time does your dh have to leave for work?Click to expand...

Yeah my DH was propping me up too. We were pretty proud of ourselves until I heard that. I should try falling asleep this cycle without getting up. Even though I've been using softcups I have NEVER in 16 cycles gone to bed directly after BD without getting up....I have a really hard time falling asleep when the bed is all hot and damp, lol. But maybe that is my problem.


----------



## honeybee28

Titi said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Hiya honeybee-
> 
> I wanted to pass this along for what its worth. I was extrazealously doing headstands myself after we ttc for a year with no bfp. I did this for about 4 cycles with no luck and then the b&b girls told me this was bad-as elevating hips TOO much can cause the "soup" to overshoot the cervix, so to speak.
> 
> ahh really? thank you for letting me know!! I'll stick to a pillow in the future.
> 
> im not athletic at all, dh had to hold me up lol!!!
> 
> good plan with the bding with one underneath you already Arein, i'll give that a go tomorrow! Oh my, how are you gonna manage? what time does your bub go to bed and what time does your dh have to leave for work?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah my DH was propping me up too. We were pretty proud of ourselves until I heard that. I should try falling asleep this cycle without getting up. Even though I've been using softcups I have NEVER in 16 cycles gone to bed directly after BD without getting up....I have a really hard time falling asleep when the bed is all hot and damp, lol. But maybe that is my problem.Click to expand...

lol we were proud of ourselves too!!! Well i was proud, dh thinks im crazy.
oh really? after most bds around my fertile time i manage to just go to sleep straight after. maybe you should try it hun? might help!


----------



## AreIn83

honeybee28 said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Hiya honeybee-
> 
> I wanted to pass this along for what its worth. I was extrazealously doing headstands myself after we ttc for a year with no bfp. I did this for about 4 cycles with no luck and then the b&b girls told me this was bad-as elevating hips TOO much can cause the "soup" to overshoot the cervix, so to speak.
> 
> ahh really? thank you for letting me know!! I'll stick to a pillow in the future.
> 
> im not athletic at all, dh had to hold me up lol!!!
> 
> good plan with the bding with one underneath you already Arein, i'll give that a go tomorrow! Oh my, how are you gonna manage? what time does your bub go to bed and what time does your dh have to leave for work?Click to expand...

I can get her down by 8:30 usually and he won't have to leave until 10 so we'll have that window to get to it and enough time for him to shower.


----------



## honeybee28

not too bad but still quite a tight turn around huh!!! fx for you. how much longer til you get to go home and play with your toy? what do you do for a living btw?


----------



## AreIn83

Titi said:


> Yeah my DH was propping me up too. We were pretty proud of ourselves until I heard that. I should try falling asleep this cycle without getting up. Even though I've been using softcups I have NEVER in 16 cycles gone to bed directly after BD without getting up....I have a really hard time falling asleep when the bed is all hot and damp, lol. But maybe that is my problem.

And you have to fix the sheets and get a drink and sometimes a snack and then my feet are cold so I'm looking for socks....


----------



## Whitbit22

honeybee28 said:


> That's the spirit!! Are you going to try anything new this cycle? i recommend EPO from cd1 to ov if you dont take them anyway, and gallons of water and grapefruit juice.
> 
> i did a headstand after our bd last night, am now convinced more headstands are the answer.
> 
> still following smep, dh is gutted its an odd day today lol!

Where can I get EPO? Maybe I will check gnc! Still debating on the headstand thing, as I have a tipped uterus so don't know if :spermy: are getting in or not..LOL

We're going to order some softcups and do OPK's as opposed to CM and guessing! I guess that's what I get...lol


----------



## AreIn83

honeybee28 said:


> not too bad but still quite a tight turn around huh!!! fx for you. how much longer til you get to go home and play with your toy? what do you do for a living btw?

Yeah, it's gonna be a squeeze but we're both determined to make it happen. I have 4 1/2 hours til I get off work. I'm a Registered Nurse (emergency room, cardiovascular intensive care and cardiopulmonary nurse). The doc I mainly work for took a vaycay to Mexico this week and I'm all caught up so I'm just sitting here fielding phone calls today. 
What about you? Where are you from?


----------



## AreIn83

Ok I see where you're from now, I thought it wasn't there.


----------



## honeybee28

wow that's a great job, do you enjoy it? yeah im in the south of england, i work in an office for financial advisers, doing research and writing reports yawwwwn!!!

whitbit - im not sure where you get them from where you are, most chemists here sell them tho so i would imagine they're easy to find.

i make dh get me drinks and snacks and socks so i dont have to move hahaha.


----------



## ttcstill

AWWWWWW...... I am jealous I am still in school so I have a very stressful job..... I do telephone sales ---- offering discount vacation pakages to Branson Missouri, ---- nobody not even me likes to get telemarketing calls so people can very rude and I work for commision only----- ya!!!! I do okay but the job is hectic.......

OMG---- I have a dull aching tug just below my belly button about 3 inches down ..... no AF signs yet!!!


----------



## honeybee28

ttcstill - what are you studying at school? wow im impressed, i couldnt do that.
omg fx. when will you test again? ive forgotten, when is af due for you?


----------



## AreIn83

ttcstill said:


> AWWWWWW...... I am jealous I am still in school so I have a very stressful job..... I do telephone sales ---- offering discount vacation pakages to Branson Missouri, ---- nobody not even me likes to get telemarketing calls so people can very rude and I work for commision only----- ya!!!! I do okay but the job is hectic.......
> 
> OMG---- I have a dull aching tug just below my belly button about 3 inches down ..... no AF signs yet!!!

I totally did telephone surveys while I was in college. It was awful! I wasn't even selling anything, just asking survey questions. I got called all kinds of colorful names. Bad, bad, bad. 
What are you going to school for?


----------



## ttcstill

Af is. Due tomorrow.... I am in school for business degree with an emphasis in marketing.


----------



## Nessicle

AreIn83 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I've bought What to Expect When You're Expecting today but I aren't buy any clothes in case I tempt fate :blush:
> 
> If they have The Girlfriends Guide to Pregnancy and The Girlfriends Guide to Baby Gear there you should def read them. They are hilarious and really informative. I read WTE and both of those and loved all three.Click to expand...

oooh thank you for the tip! i love reading and open to any suggestions for good books!! Will have a look on Amazon for these! :flower:

have i missed any bfp's or AF's?


----------



## Precious318

I just got caught up!! I love this thread you ladies are so funny :) 

ttcstill - GL and I'm really hoping that you come back and tell us about your wonderful :bfp:!!

AreIn83 - I can't wait to hear about your new toy...good luck 

Happy Friday everyone...my spring break went by so fast now it's back to teaching on Monday :) Have a great weekend!

:dust::dust::dust: to us all!!!


----------



## AreIn83

Precious, what do you teach? My sister is a teacher.


----------



## honeybee28

i wanna be a teacher or a midwife but cant afford to go back to school right now,
precious/Wanting please can you tell me how to get the sparkly smep ticker in my sig? where do i get the code from?!

ttcstill - that's cool, i find marketing really interesting are you enjoying it? hope the nasty witch stays away hun.


----------



## rocksy2185

Oooh I started my first go at the SME plan yesterday... And first opk of the month tomorrow... FX :)

xx


----------



## Precious318

I teach all grades from k-5th (I can teach up to high school but prefer elementary)...I'm a substitute teacher. I got my teaching credential last May but right now in CA they are laying off a lot of teachers so it doesn't look like I'll be getting my own classroom soon :nope: I still love subbing though, I get to meet knew students and teach them without too much stress of lesson planning and such. 

honeybee - I got the code from someone a few threads back...she put it in her post and I just copy and pasted it in my signature. I'll try to see it I can post the code


----------



## AreIn83

ttcstill-I can sympathize with you, I went back to school in December. It's no fun but just think of how great it will be to be done!


----------



## AreIn83

precious-My sister graduated in May 08 and still hasn't gotten her classroom yet. She subbed for a looooong time. She got a job as a literacy teacher-she bounces back and forth between two schools teaching a class to improve their state testing scores. Booooring!


----------



## Precious318

ok I hope this works for you honeybee...go to user cp and then edit signature and copy and paste 
this code https://i.imgur.com/ShtEa.gif 

make sure to put in front of the code and at the end of the code or else it won't show

I hope it works!!


----------



## AreIn83

honeybee28 said:


> i wanna be a teacher or a midwife but cant afford to go back to school right now,
> precious/Wanting please can you tell me how to get the sparkly smep ticker in my sig? where do i get the code from?!
> 
> ttcstill - that's cool, i find marketing really interesting are you enjoying it? hope the nasty witch stays away hun.

It's super expensive but I have a champagne taste on a beer budget if you know what I mean so going back to school is the only legal way I know of to make more money :haha:


----------



## Precious318

AreIn83 said:


> precious-My sister graduated in May 08 and still hasn't gotten her classroom yet. She subbed for a looooong time. She got a job as a literacy teacher-she bounces back and forth between two schools teaching a class to improve their state testing scores. Booooring!

Wow does she live in Illinois s well...I sometimes see job positions oope but too far from home :( Ha ha that does sounds boring


----------



## honeybee28

YEEEEEEEEY Precious i did it!!!Thx for your help!!

AreIn - yup im the same, total champagne taste lol.


----------



## ttcstill

School is great its the working for commision only while im in school thats killing me!


----------



## AreIn83

Precious318 said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> precious-My sister graduated in May 08 and still hasn't gotten her classroom yet. She subbed for a looooong time. She got a job as a literacy teacher-she bounces back and forth between two schools teaching a class to improve their state testing scores. Booooring!
> 
> Wow does she live in Illinois s well...I sometimes see job positions oope but too far from home :( Ha ha that does sounds boringClick to expand...

She lives here too, yeah. When she applies for classroom positions, she's up against 200+ applicants.


----------



## Precious318

AreIn83 said:


> Precious318 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> precious-My sister graduated in May 08 and still hasn't gotten her classroom yet. She subbed for a looooong time. She got a job as a literacy teacher-she bounces back and forth between two schools teaching a class to improve their state testing scores. Booooring!
> 
> Wow does she live in Illinois s well...I sometimes see job positions oope but too far from home :( Ha ha that does sounds boringClick to expand...
> 
> She lives here too, yeah. When she applies for classroom positions, she's up against 200+ applicants.Click to expand...

Hmmm...sounds familiar...ha ha I got my BCLAD (bilingual certification in Spanish) and that puts me above some candidates without it but I still have to compete with 100+...oh well

Have a great weekend ladies...I'm off to the gym...UGH!!

I'm glad it worked for you honeybee!!


----------



## soph77

I'm a teacher too. In the same position as you in Australia. I graduated 2 years ago and was lucky enough to have my own class for most of last year, but not this year. I have just been doing relief so far this year but really want my own class again. Relief is great money and there is no planning, reports or marking but there is no security in it and no holiday pay and the first few weeks of every term are very quiet.


----------



## ttcstill

Okay so I am having a brown discharge...... so I believe AF is in the driveway......:cry: I have never had implantation bleeding so I am pretty sure I am out this month....


----------



## AreIn83

:hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

:hugs::hugs: do you normally get brown discharge before af?


----------



## ttcstill

This is all so frustrating for me..... When I met my other half in 08 I was done having babies, I didnt want anymore. He is such a great man and has never been blessed with a child of his own and since we are getting married I really want to have a child with him.... more for his sake than anything. I have never had problems conceiving and the doctor said that his sperm test came back normal......... I hate this whole process and I am getting seriously depressed, mostly because I do not want to wait ...... I am almost 34 and my youngest is already 8 its like starting completely over again....... I cannot stop crying, sooo many people out there get pregnant and have abortions or worse give birth and neglect and abuse their children and then you have a tender heart like OH and even though you can provide for and would love and cherish a child of your own you dont get the chance..... its just so unfair...... UGHHHHHH!!!!! sorry ladies thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## ttcstill

honeybee28 said:


> :hugs::hugs: do you normally get brown discharge before af?

No its really weird..... but I got a bfn yesterday and today so I doubt I am pregnant


----------



## honeybee28

dont worry, its what we're here for!! its so frustrating isnt it. how long have you been trying for hun?


----------



## honeybee28

oh i see now, since dec 08?


----------



## ttcstill

we accidently got pregnant right after we met in october of 08 and lost it in Dec so we have been trying since then.... started SMEP after two evaps broke our hearts last month...... got two bfp's earlier this week but they were very faint on ic's and all bfn's on other tests........ I want hime to have his own child sooo bad but part of me wishes we could just adopt..... I just do not know that I can handle all the stress..... I do not know what else I can do....


----------



## honeybee28

i think you need to talk to him honey......see how he feels about it? 
we've been trying for 5 cycles and the stress is starting to get me already, i cant imagine how you feel. i bet the second you stop trying you get preggars, ive heard that happens so many times. Sending you hugs and loads of babydust.xx


----------



## mamaxm

ttcstill- adpotion is FAB. my mom was adopted after my grandmother almost died giving birth to my aunt. i thank god that fate put my mom in my grandmother's arms and that my maternal grandmother didn't abort her (she was 16 and having an affair with a married man..)

okay girls! got a PM from happygolucky and she got her bfp! so our rate is now up to 50! :happydance:
the witch is on her way out and i bought my femaprin, red raspberry leaf tea and folic acid today! plus i've been taking my maca. ready to fight the witch to the death.


----------



## mommyB

Hey Mamaxm, can you please put me down for testing on May 3rd. This will be our first time trying the sperm meets egg plan. A May BFP will amazing considering my birthday is May20th. Thanks so much, wishing you ladies all the luck in the world :)


----------



## ttcstill

I am just frustrated I will give the SMEP a go until my 34th birthday and if no luck I think we will have to look at adopting..... So unless by some strange chance this is implantation stuff going on I will be CD1 tomorrow!!!!! Come on 2011 BEANS!!!!


----------



## ttcstill

mamaxm said:


> ttcstill- adpotion is FAB. my mom was adopted after my grandmother almost died giving birth to my aunt. i thank god that fate put my mom in my grandmother's arms and that my maternal grandmother didn't abort her (she was 16 and having an affair with a married man..)
> 
> okay girls! got a PM from happygolucky and she got her bfp! so our rate is now up to 50! :happydance:
> the witch is on her way out and i bought my femaprin, red raspberry leaf tea and folic acid today! plus i've been taking my maca. ready to fight the witch to the death.

What is Femaprin??? what does it do???? what does all that do???? do tell I could use some things to focus on other than what is not going my way!


----------



## Nessicle

ttcstill it sounds like you had a chemical pregnancy honey :hugs: 

The silver lining to that is that you will most likely be more fertile this month so fx you get you bfp this cycle xx


----------



## mamaxm

femaprin is a FAB mix of vitex and vitamin b. i've been talking to a girl who just got her bfp and she is all about it.


----------



## ttcstill

I dont want to get false hope but...... this discharge I want to add is not dark it is light almost like a smokers cough mucus....... and about the same consistency.... if it were implantation would i be able to get a bfp now?


----------



## ttcstill

mamaxm said:


> femaprin is a FAB mix of vitex and vitamin b. i've been talking to a girl who just got her bfp and she is all about it.

Where can you get that? What is it supposed to do???


----------



## Nessicle

usually it's a couple of days after implantation you would see a bfp as the hcg needs to build up to be detectable first


----------



## mamaxm

i got mine at the vitamin shoppe. google 'femaprin' and click on shopping, it will show you what stores carry it.


----------



## mamaxm

ness i'm so glad you haven't forgotten about us :hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

oooh that femaprin stuff looks good!!


----------



## mimiwc2010

I'm sorry ttcstill, I hope everything works out for you :hugs:


----------



## mamaxm

yeah the pills are pretty big (IMO but i'm a big baby) but i've heard so much good stuff about them, i grabbed the last bottle from the vitamin shoppe so it must be good!


----------



## minidyson

Evening ladies. The witch is due over the weekend and not feeling very positive. Only upside is that DH has said that if it doesn't happen this month, we're going to take 2 months off ttc and book a holiday to America - including a road trip to drunken Vegas baby!!!!!


----------



## honeybee28

think i might try to get some!! Do you take it every day, or just before you ov?


----------



## honeybee28

oooooh minidyson im sooooo jealous, ive been to Vegas 4 times now, love love LOVE IT!!! one time we flew to LA, drove to san fran, to the grand canyon, to vegas, then back to LA. best road trip ever!!!


----------



## stardust22

minidyson said:


> Evening ladies. The witch is due over the weekend and not feeling very positive. Only upside is that DH has said that if it doesn't happen this month, we're going to take 2 months off ttc and book a holiday to America - including a road trip to drunken Vegas baby!!!!!

yay!! I got married in Vegas. We might have a break too as we have annual leave booked for June and I wouldnt go away pregnant but if not we might have holiday!! decisions decisions!
x


----------



## mamaxm

everyday! but you have to be faithful to it, because for some women it doesn't kick in for a month or two, some women it's quick. and apparantly you're supposed to take it through first tri (unless your dr says no) to help prevent mc.


----------



## LuckyD

Hope you doing ok ttcstill :hugs:

oooh, road trip! awesome! last year my OH and I went to the US (we are from Australia and New Zealand) and did a three month road trip in a van from California to New York. It was so much fun, so amazing and beautiful and diverse - we loved it! 

It's great reading about all the TTC Warriors plans for this cycle - giving me lots of ideas! 

Well I managed to follow the SMEP, even managed the 'just for luck' BD so now I just have to wait and see...

Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## minidyson

I have a friend in Boston so we are thinking fly there, stay with him for a few days, fly to Phoenix, drive to the Grand Canyon, stay there a night then drive to Vegas.... Have to have something to look forward to if this doesnt work. 

Also, have ultrasound booked in May to check my bits out....so if the witch shows, at least we can look forward. i'll be gutted though, thought I had it this month but now getting my pre-period symptoms....


----------



## honeybee28

fx she stays away minidyson.

hey lucky - yey well done for doing the smep to the letter of the law, fx it pays off for you!!


----------



## bonjo808

stardust22 said:


> minidyson said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies. The witch is due over the weekend and not feeling very positive. Only upside is that DH has said that if it doesn't happen this month, we're going to take 2 months off ttc and book a holiday to America - including a road trip to drunken Vegas baby!!!!!
> 
> yay!! I got married in Vegas. We might have a break too as we have annual leave booked for June and I wouldnt go away pregnant but if not we might have holiday!! decisions decisions!
> xClick to expand...

ooo I got married in Vegas too! Love Vegas!!


----------



## ttcstill

:witch: got me....... on to next month...... I should be testing on May 7th....... I think I will get the softcups and fermaprin..... we'll see if that helps..... preseed is really expensive .... is there anything else I can use that is sperm friendly?


----------



## mimiwc2010

minidyson said:


> Evening ladies. The witch is due over the weekend and not feeling very positive. Only upside is that DH has said that if it doesn't happen this month, we're going to take 2 months off ttc and book a holiday to America - including a road trip to drunken Vegas baby!!!!!

That's great sounds like you have a great outcome either way! That takes the pressure off a bit, huh?

LuckyD - good for you...you're so lucky!! :haha:

I wish I could've done it to the letter, hopefully we did enough. [-o&lt;

It's the 2ww now...bring it!


----------



## ttcstill

OH just gave me the green light so I ordered preseed, softcups, opk's and hpt's ...... he says if I dont get pregnant by july we may move our wedding up so he can get me on his insurance so we can see a fertility specialist. I am going to try these things this month so ....... GO TEAM SMEP!


----------



## gcgal10

bonjo808 said:


> stardust22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minidyson said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies. The witch is due over the weekend and not feeling very positive. Only upside is that DH has said that if it doesn't happen this month, we're going to take 2 months off ttc and book a holiday to America - including a road trip to drunken Vegas baby!!!!!
> 
> yay!! I got married in Vegas. We might have a break too as we have annual leave booked for June and I wouldnt go away pregnant but if not we might have holiday!! decisions decisions!
> xClick to expand...
> 
> ooo I got married in Vegas too! Love Vegas!!Click to expand...

I got married there too! Maybe a trip back is in order (I'm from Australia so it's a bit of a long way though!)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow girls this thread is so fast!! LOL it always takes me about a hour to catch up. 

Good luck to the ladies getting ready to test over the weekend. 
Sorry to the ones the witch got you. 

I am about 3dpo and I have sore bbs already..odd I usually get sore bbs before the witch but not this soon and its too early for a real sypmtom I think. My cm is pastey white and thick odd for me as well. Any thoughts ladies?


----------



## Twitch

ttcstill sorry the witch got you.

I am on cd 22 and am losing hope, have cramping very low down and just feel like I am going to get af this month.....in fact right now I could bet money that the witch is definately coming :cry:


----------



## soph77

Sorry ttcstill that the evil witch got you :(
I bet with the preseed and softcups and everything else you will get your bfp this next cycle :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I am about 3dpo and I have sore bbs already..odd I usually get sore bbs before the witch but not this soon and its too early for a real sypmtom I think. My cm is pastey white and thick odd for me as well. Any thoughts ladies?

OMG!! Me too! I'm 3dpo, and got a massage today. I get a massage every two weeks because I have a lot of back pain if I don't. My boobies NEVER get sore, but today I noticed it was fairly uncomfortable to be laying on my stomach! I thought I was nuts for thinking that I could have symptoms at 3DPO. I also had some very think white CM, which I thought was random. Wow, nice to see someone else with the same things going on! Hope this is it for us, but I'm trying sooooooooo hard not to get my hopes up too high. I will be seriously devastated if it doesn't work this month, with the super dark OPK tests and CBFM telling me when I O'd........

I also am thinking it's impossible that this could be real symptoms, it's way too early, right?!?!?!


----------



## soph77

Is there not an ebay shop where I can get EVERYTHING I need from? I have not found a single seller that sells more than one of the items that I need. I want digi opks, softcups, digi hpt and cheapy hpts. Ugh frustrating


----------



## reedsgirl1138

SquirrelGirl said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> I am about 3dpo and I have sore bbs already..odd I usually get sore bbs before the witch but not this soon and its too early for a real sypmtom I think. My cm is pastey white and thick odd for me as well. Any thoughts ladies?
> 
> OMG!! Me too! I'm 3dpo, and got a massage today. I get a massage every two weeks because I have a lot of back pain if I don't. My boobies NEVER get sore, but today I noticed it was fairly uncomfortable to be laying on my stomach! I thought I was nuts for thinking that I could have symptoms at 3DPO. I also had some very think white CM, which I thought was random. Wow, nice to see someone else with the same things going on! Hope this is it for us, but I'm trying sooooooooo hard not to get my hopes up too high. I will be seriously devastated if it doesn't work this month, with the super dark OPK tests and CBFM telling me when I O'd........
> 
> I also am thinking it's impossible that this could be real symptoms, it's way too early, right?!?!?!Click to expand...

Well I guess maybe it is not too early since I have seen woman on here get a BFP on 8/9dpo!! I so hope this is our month. I had super dark opks too and I did O early this month. MY ticker is wrong it says I am just getting ready to O.:)


----------



## ttcstill

soph77 said:


> Is there not an ebay shop where I can get EVERYTHING I need from? I have not found a single seller that sells more than one of the items that I need. I want digi opks, softcups, digi hpt and cheapy hpts. Ugh frustrating

amazon.com igot my softcup, opks & hpt's as well as my preseed for 40.16+shipping


----------



## mimiwc2010

soph77 said:


> Is there not an ebay shop where I can get EVERYTHING I need from? I have not found a single seller that sells more than one of the items that I need. I want digi opks, softcups, digi hpt and cheapy hpts. Ugh frustrating

Sounds like a business opp!!!! Maybe you should be the one. If you think about it, anyone would get rich with all the girls TTC and POAS addicts! hmmmmm -k!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mimiwc2010 said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Is there not an ebay shop where I can get EVERYTHING I need from? I have not found a single seller that sells more than one of the items that I need. I want digi opks, softcups, digi hpt and cheapy hpts. Ugh frustrating
> 
> Sounds like a business opp!!!! Maybe you should be the one. If you think about it, anyone would get rich with all the girls TTC and POAS addicts! hmmmmm -k!Click to expand...


While you're at it, enhance the Softcups to have a string or something to help getting them out! While they aren't difficult to remove once you've done it once or twice, it sure is intimidating! You could get a lot more ladies to use them, I'd think! :thumbup:


----------



## mimiwc2010

Twitch said:


> ttcstill sorry the witch got you.
> 
> I am on cd 22 and am losing hope, have cramping very low down and just feel like I am going to get af this month.....in fact right now I could bet money that the witch is definately coming :cry:

Don't lose your hope plz! Might feel like AF cuz the lining's building up...does not mean it will come down. Could be early preg symptom too (I think that's why they say they feel the same).

FXd for you and all the girls here! GO TEAM SMEP! :BFP:!


----------



## mimiwc2010

SquirrelGirl said:


> While you're at it, enhance the Softcups to have a string or something to help getting them out! While they aren't difficult to remove once you've done it once or twice, it sure is intimidating! You could get a lot more ladies to use them, I'd think! :thumbup:

I've thought about it, but I'm even scared of checking CM by the cervix after BD'ing (I'm scared of disturbing the "pool"). I think I'll try them if I don't get the BFP in a couple of months.


----------



## mamaxm

ttcstill- :hugs:
so i'm thinking if this cycle doesn't work out i'm going to NTNP for a little while, i'm thinking of going back to school. i'm a hairdresser and right now jobs suck, pay sucks and benefits are non-existant. when i was choosing my career i was in between studying zoology or becoming a hairdresser.. don't know why i decided on hairdresser. spent a year in one of the strictest cosmetology schools in the US to be getting paid less than minimum wage and work twice as hard. 
sorry for the rant, feeling crappy. found out my ex boss was withholding wages illegally and she owes me around $5,000 and i don't know if i'll be able to get it from her. the department of wages sucks in florida. plus i just woke up from a nap and i'm feeling bit cranky, i'm hungry and OH wont be home till midnight.


----------



## ttcstill

mamaxm said:


> ttcstill- :hugs:
> so i'm thinking if this cycle doesn't work out i'm going to NTNP for a little while, i'm thinking of going back to school. i'm a hairdresser and right now jobs suck, pay sucks and benefits are non-existant. when i was choosing my career i was in between studying zoology or becoming a hairdresser.. don't know why i decided on hairdresser. spent a year in one of the strictest cosmetology schools in the US to be getting paid less than minimum wage and work twice as hard.
> sorry for the rant, feeling crappy. found out my ex boss was withholding wages illegally and she owes me around $5,000 and i don't know if i'll be able to get it from her. the department of wages sucks in florida. plus i just woke up from a nap and i'm feeling bit cranky, i'm hungry and OH wont be home till midnight.

AWWWW I know how ya feel...... I have felt that way all day Oh is home and we were trying to play a video game together but I just keep wanting to bite his poor head off so I figured I should just walk away ...... its not his fault..... I love being in school and cant wait til I am sitting in an office making sure that others are doing their jobs while getting paid the big bucks!


So I am on CD1 ...... Only 13 days til O...... 7 Days til :sex: ...... and 24 til I test WOOOOOHOOOOO!


----------



## ttcstill

Good night ladies ....... good luck to all that will be testing tomorrow and :hugs: to those the wicked :witch: got


----------



## soph77

Tried to order through amazon, but they were not able to send some items to Australia, so back to square 1. Multiple ebay sellers it is.
Should I get a 6 pack or 24 pack of soft cups?
I feel that I am out this month already so I am getting ready for next cycle. Need to order now in case it take a while to get here. Also if my cycle is right on track I will be away on from the day before o to 2 days after o :( :( :(
So I need to be buying for 2 cycles I think, maybe the 24 pack will be better.

Of course I am hoping that I buy all these things and then end up getting my :bfp:


----------



## soph77

OK, no more umming and ahhing. Buying right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soph77

OMG just spent almost $100!
20 pack of smiley face opks
2 digi hpts with indicators
15 ic hpts
24 pack softcups

Thank goodness I still have pressed left
The softcups will be the new addition to the regime
fun fun fun!


----------



## Nessicle

mamaxm - I check in on here everyday hun! I'm cheering for you all and soooo want you all to get bfp's you all deserve them! 

I just don't post too often cos I know it can be hard to see a fellow ttc buddy on threads etc who have got their bfp's especially for those who have been trying for ages :hugs: xxx


----------



## spencerbear

11DPO for me and a :bfn: so guess its time to start thinking ahead to next cycle. Strange though cause really thought we had done it this month. Just getting tired of this and wondering how long i can keep doing this for.....

Time to try and catch up on last nights posts 

:hugs: to you all


----------



## Nessicle

spencerbear it's still early hun you know the saying "it's not over til the witch shows" xx


----------



## spencerbear

Guess im not the only one feeling fed up right now!!!! 

Vegas sounds great, have always wanted to go but never been in position financially to do it. Told OH though that if we ever decided to get mariried thats where i want to do it.


Thanks for that Ness, it is funny though cause normally when i get a BFN any symptoms that i thought i had just disappear but these havent. My boobs still are tender and i still feel like i might be sick. Wish she would either show or not....


----------



## Nessicle

preg symptoms are so much like AF symptoms so its difficult to pinpoint what it is but for me, i never get sore bb's so I knew from that point - if you don't usually get sore bb's then this could be a very very good sign! FX and :dust:


----------



## xLuciax

good morning girls buenas noches mis amigas! how are you all today just checking in with you all cant wait for the next 4 days to be done with xxx


----------



## honeybee28

morning ladies.x
ttcstill - im so sorry she's got you, but im sure this cycle you'll get your bfp!! Ive heard really good things about softcups and preseed, im gonna start them next cycle (bit scared of the softcups, they frighten me!). Maybe take some vits too? And EPO and grapefruit juice?

spences -ness is right, it's still early days. Fx she stays away, but if she does get you hopefully next month will be your month!!

3dpo with symptoms - i dont think it's common to have them that early but im sure it's possible. i heard about 1 girl who got her bfp who said she just she had symptoms from 1dpo!?

Mamaxm - awww i hate hearing you all upset. if you can ntnp, then i bet you would get preggars, it seems to work for everyone. i couldnt do it though, i'd still be constantly checking my cm/cp etc!!!


----------



## samira

Hey Ladies

So sorry for all those who the witch got this month I know how you feel (boo)

Today I am on CD6 and I am not sure if I should BD or wait till CD8

Had a disaster yesterday had ONLY two glasses of wine and think Dubai heat got to me had headcahes and throwing up all day today I feel awful too, I hope I get better for the SMEP. My body is up and down all over the place.

does anyone get tired of people asking when will you have a baby, yesteday hubby and I went out and everyone is like why are you delaying having children, or your getting to that age when its the right time, even at work I get people asking why dont we just have a baby blah blah and gets me depressed

Does everyone out there outsude this forum not understand that unfortunately its in gods hands and not ours :-(:shrug:

sorry just to have that Rant lol:nope:


----------



## stardust22

samira said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> So sorry for all those who the witch got this month I know how you feel (boo)
> 
> Today I am on CD6 and I am not sure if I should BD or wait till CD8
> 
> Had a disaster yesterday had ONLY two glasses of wine and think Dubai heat got to me had headcahes and throwing up all day today I feel awful too, I hope I get better for the SMEP. My body is up and down all over the place.
> 
> does anyone get tired of people asking when will you have a baby, yesteday hubby and I went out and everyone is like why are you delaying having children, or your getting to that age when its the right time, even at work I get people asking why dont we just have a baby blah blah and gets me depressed
> 
> Does everyone out there outsude this forum not understand that unfortunately its in gods hands and not ours :-(:shrug:
> 
> sorry just to have that Rant lol:nope:

Hey Samira, I really hope you feel better soon! plenty of rest over the next couple days (if you can!) ready for the SMEP action.

Oh boy am i also fed up with it, the same old question "are you not pregnant yet, when are you going to start then bla bla" couple weeks after my mc I was soooo sensitive i was avoiding certain people as I couldnt handle it anymore. then walked straight in to the most annoying one at work that said it everyday!!! I shouted (in front of a few others) I had a mscarriage 2 weeks ago so yes i do want a baby. she hasnt asked me since! 

I have to say though, its probably not their fault as up until this point I was guily of saying it to people, I have now stopped!!! lol


----------



## honeybee28

i used to say it to people too, when my friend was trying i used to ask her every week lol. looking back i feel so guilty, i hate it when people do it to me. im so glad only 2 people know we're trying. but i hate having to lie to the people that ask when we're gonna start, we just say 'ahh maybe next year, we want to finish our house first' lol. hate it.

CD18 - guess what?! SMILEY FACE TODAY WOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!! was gonna jump hubby and bd there and then but thought we'd wait til later so we can do it at the same time each day for the next 3 days (im sure it cant make much of a difference, but im a slave to smep this month and will do exactly what it says!!)


----------



## stardust22

Yippeee Honeybee, smiley face!! isnt it great to see. Good luck and lots of
:dust:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Right I've bloody well decided THIS IS OUR MONTH! Sperm Meets Egg Plan....here I come! I'm feeling very positive this month. This will be my 3rd Month of trying. xx


----------



## honeybee28

yey missymoomoo love the pma!!! fx for you - third time lucky!!

im hoping for 5th time lucky lol. i'd love to see a little table with like x% of p eople get pregnant after month 1, x% after month 2etc. 

this is my third month of using opks and smep though, maybe it's third time lucky for that. i love the smiley faces!!


----------



## xLuciax

Anyone else who uses clear blue digital think its willy that they dony make refill packs and make us buy the whole yhing again boo! Need to go out and get a new one early NeXT week i love those smiley faces top :-D


----------



## xLuciax

Really* lol


----------



## xLuciax

MissyMooMoo said:


> Right I've bloody well decided THIS IS OUR MONTH! Sperm Meets Egg Plan....here I come! I'm feeling very positive this month. This will be my 3rd Month of trying. xx

 Love ur positivity this is also my third cycle and first time with sperm meets egg woo!!!


----------



## AreIn83

ttcstill-:hugs: If you need to buy Pre-Seed again (hope that you don't!!), buy if from eBay. I only paid $16 for mine. 

Honeybee-Yay! Smiley face! 

mamaxm-It does get hard. You start feeling like you're living your life month to month. It's so much emotional up and down and it can get wearing. 

I used my OvaCue for the first time this morning. It's pretty awesome. I'm really anxious to see when it gives me my window to see if it's the same as I have been getting with my OPKs and temps.


----------



## AreIn83

xLuciax said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Right I've bloody well decided THIS IS OUR MONTH! Sperm Meets Egg Plan....here I come! I'm feeling very positive this month. This will be my 3rd Month of trying. xx
> 
> Love ur positivity this is also my third cycle and first time with sperm meets egg woo!!!Click to expand...

I thought they did make refill packs. You mean the sticks, right? You can buy them in packs of 30 and 50 I think.

By the way, I love the name Lucia. I told DH this, we talk about names all the time, but we are as American as they come!!!


----------



## xLuciax

Is charting temps moré effective than using clearblue digital opk? Whole charting just looks confussing to me thats why ive not really looked into it


----------



## xLuciax

AreIn83 said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Right I've bloody well decided THIS IS OUR MONTH! Sperm Meets Egg Plan....here I come! I'm feeling very positive this month. This will be my 3rd Month of trying. xx
> 
> Love ur positivity this is also my third cycle and first time with sperm meets egg woo!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought they did make refill packs. You mean the sticks, right? You can buy them in packs of 30 and 50 I think.
> 
> By the way, I love the name Lucia. I told DH this, we talk about names all the time, but we are as American as they come!!!Click to expand...

 hehe thanks not here in london i can only get 7 from the shop :-( wish they dis moré sorry for spelling mistakes typing on my iPhone i have the spanish setting on and it always trys to auto correct my words when i type in english lol


----------



## AreIn83

It's actually better to use both together. The monitor will tell you when you're most likely to get pregnant-it shows you your window but can't tell you if you've actually O'd. If you temp, your rise will confirm your O.


----------



## AreIn83

Can you buy from online?


----------



## ttcstill

Speancerbear----- hang in there.... its not over til the wicked :witch: kicks in your doors and turns on the faucet!:haha: :dust: to you

Arein- I say that last night but I got them plus the 24 pk of softcups and the opks and hpts for 40.16 is that not a good deal?

OH is being so supportive about this he told me yesterday evening that he doesnt want to stop trying but he doesnt like seeing me so upset..... he said same yours did Arein...."whatever it takes" ...... bless their hearts.


It all SMEP this month..... I need to reread all the rules....... but I am not going to not :sex: when I want except for CD 6 & 7 to let spermies get ready!!!!


----------



## AreIn83

Oh, $40 for all of it? I thought you meant $40 for just the Pre-Seed. I'd say you did get a really good deal then. DH hasn't given me any trouble about any of this for a long time. He did after the first year, he started getting tired but he's just as ready as I am. We've decided that if I can get preg again, we're going to have that baby and then start trying for #3 right away. Talk about being tired....wooo. 

I've already screwed up my chart :haha:. I did a little drinking last night and so my temp was sky high this morning. And I'm staying the night with my sisters tonight and I since I'm temping vaginally this cycle I can't really temp in the morning. My sisters are aware that we're TTC but I haven't gone into all of the gritty details....sticking a pink thermometer in my vagina, testing my cm for stretchiness, feeling for my cervix...things of that nature :haha:

Got my SoftCups ordered this morning!!!


----------



## FsMummy

congrats to all those who got their :bfp: and :hugs: to those who didnt :flower:


----------



## RealityPuppet

Tested but got a bfn :( AF is still not here so I'll try again in a week.

Congrats to all the BFPers and :hug: to those still trying!


----------



## honeybee28

so, question, i did an opk yesterday at around mid day and it was negative. last night i had really strong cramps in my left ovary, i was staying at a friends house and didnt take any opks with me so couldnt test again. then i did one this morning when i got home, and it was positive. do you think i ovulated last night when i had those cramps?? or am i yet to ovulate??


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Good morning, ladies!! I'm going to have to look for the OPK refills... I've only ever seen the pack of 7 that comes with the tester, and dang are they expensive! But I do agree it's nice to have that smiley face. I'm using them as a backup to the line OPKs. So from now on, if I'm not sure if the line is as dark or darker, I'll use one of the digis to confirm. That way, I won't waste them since they are so expensive!

So far no "symptoms" today. I've done pretty well the past few months of not symptom spotting, but yesterday, I just couldn't help myself! Trying to keep the PMA high, but not so high that I have a total breakdown if AF shows! 

Funny how I used to always be so happy to see AF because I sooooo wasn't ready for kids, but now that I desperately want one, I cry when it arrives. OH totally doesn't get it.... Poor thing, but wish he knew how to be more supportive! Rather than just saying "it'll happen when it happens". I want it to happen NOW!!!!!! NOW I say!

Oh and Ness.... It doesn't bother me one bit if you continue to post here. Actually, I would miss you quite a bit, so please stick around and post as much as you want! 

I think it's mostly makes me sad when a brand spanking new person comes on the forum and immediately gets a BFP, or the random people who post just to inflame everyone... You give me hope that the SMEP and Softcups are going to work for me this time. I think that's why I have so much PMA this month. So anyway....... please don't go! :hugs:


----------



## leesa73

Ok you ladies have inspired me! :happydance:

We're gonna try SMEP this month for the first time (ok, so the spouse doesn't know it yet, but I've got a few days to warn him lol.) I have a short luteal phase that I'm trying to handle with vitamin B6 - but right now I'm due for AF on 5/1.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

honeybee28 said:



> so, question, i did an opk yesterday at around mid day and it was negative. last night i had really strong cramps in my left ovary, i was staying at a friends house and didnt take any opks with me so couldnt test again. then i did one this morning when i got home, and it was positive. do you think i ovulated last night when i had those cramps?? or am i yet to ovulate??

Well, I'm not completely sure, but I thought the spike happens before you O, then your levels go down and then you O.... So, given the positive OPK test, I'd say you haven't O'd yet.... But personally I would :sex: like I just had!!!!! :)

Who knew it could be this complicated.... :haha:


----------



## xLuciax

I never ever get pos with FMU I used my last clear blue digital stick with FMU when I had no preg tests when I got preg this time around and got really strong line with FMU you know when your at ur peak for OV that kind of line then bfp with clear blue +/- although ive heard a lot of bad stuff about +/- now i'd never use that test again


----------



## xLuciax

honeybee28 said:


> so, question, i did an opk yesterday at around mid day and it was negative. last night i had really strong cramps in my left ovary, i was staying at a friends house and didnt take any opks with me so couldnt test again. then i did one this morning when i got home, and it was positive. do you think i ovulated last night when i had those cramps?? or am i yet to ovulate??

are you using clear blue digital? last time I used it I got my smiley on the sunday then negative monday but a smiley again on the tuesday sometimes LH can be weak so it doesnt pick it up some days ive found


----------



## xLuciax

I really want the fertility monitor but not something thats in my budget to buy right now anyone using one?


----------



## honeybee28

its confusing huh. i heard that too, you get pos opk, and then ov 24hours (or something) later right? so what were those cramps about last night? maybe it was my ovary kicking in to gear or something! 
well smep says i must bd today, tomorrow and the day after, so that's what we will do. even though i feel like i might have ov'd already. hmmm. just wish i'd done another opk last night. 
im gonna try temping next cycle.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

leesa73 said:


> Ok you ladies have inspired me! :happydance:
> 
> We're gonna try SMEP this month for the first time (ok, so the spouse doesn't know it yet, but I've got a few days to warn him lol.) I have a short luteal phase that I'm trying to handle with vitamin B6 - but right now I'm due for AF on 5/1.

WELCOME!!!! I have a short luteal phase as well (8 or 9 days). I've read that entire gigantic thread on B vits, and the biggest thing I learned is that you shouldn't take B6 just by itself. You need to take the B complex, or supplement with the other B vitamins too. Otherwise, it doesn't absorb right, or will lead to a deficiency in another one of the b vits. I take B100 Complex. It worked well for me the first couple months, last month, not so sure.... but hoping it does the trick for me this time. I O'd on day 17, when I usually have a 28 day cycle, so hoping I can extend it to at least day 30... or better yet, 9 months! :baby:


----------



## xLuciax

honeybee28 said:


> its confusing huh. i heard that too, you get pos opk, and then ov 24hours (or something) later right? so what were those cramps about last night? maybe it was my ovary kicking in to gear or something!
> well smep says i must bd today, tomorrow and the day after, so that's what we will do. even though i feel like i might have ov'd already. hmmm. just wish i'd done another opk last night.
> im gonna try temping next cycle.

yeah it is cause I got soo worried cause I couldnt see my OH when I got my first smiley then was really devistated on the monday when it was neg then we BD anyway then checked tuesday and was like yippy! we didnt miss it lol I got my strongest line that day too so im guessing thats when I ovulated... personally I dont but some women get cramps when they ovulate it could be that? do another OPK tomorrow but BD tonight!


----------



## honeybee28

yeah im using the cb digis lucia, how weird ive never heard of that before! Why does it have to be so complicated!?!? 

id like a cbfm too, really thinking about getting one even though dh says no lol.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

xLuciax said:


> I really want the fertility monitor but not something thats in my budget to buy right now anyone using one?

Yes, this was my first month using the Clearblue Fertility Monitor (CBFM). It says it may take a couple months to learn your cycle, so I used OPKs too, and it gave me a peak on the same day as the OPK turned positive, so it worked well for me even on the first month! For me it was worth it, but yes it's very expensive. I justified it by saying a baby is very expensive, so if I have to spend a little money up front to get a baby, it's worth it to me....

I think it is AreIn that just bought an Ovocue... I'd not heard of that before. Sounds like it was a lot more than the CBFM, but you don't have to buy sticks for it. So you might research that one too!


----------



## mimiwc2010

stardust22 said:


> samira said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies
> 
> So sorry for all those who the witch got this month I know how you feel (boo)
> 
> Today I am on CD6 and I am not sure if I should BD or wait till CD8
> 
> Had a disaster yesterday had ONLY two glasses of wine and think Dubai heat got to me had headcahes and throwing up all day today I feel awful too, I hope I get better for the SMEP. My body is up and down all over the place.
> 
> does anyone get tired of people asking when will you have a baby, yesteday hubby and I went out and everyone is like why are you delaying having children, or your getting to that age when its the right time, even at work I get people asking why dont we just have a baby blah blah and gets me depressed
> 
> Does everyone out there outsude this forum not understand that unfortunately its in gods hands and not ours :-(:shrug:
> 
> sorry just to have that Rant lol:nope:
> 
> Hey Samira, I really hope you feel better soon! plenty of rest over the next couple days (if you can!) ready for the SMEP action.
> 
> Oh boy am i also fed up with it, the same old question "are you not pregnant yet, when are you going to start then bla bla" couple weeks after my mc I was soooo sensitive i was avoiding certain people as I couldnt handle it anymore. then walked straight in to the most annoying one at work that said it everyday!!! I shouted (in front of a few others) I had a mscarriage 2 weeks ago so yes i do want a baby. she hasnt asked me since!
> 
> I have to say though, its probably not their fault as up until this point I was guily of saying it to people, I have now stopped!!! lolClick to expand...

I know exactly how you feel about the ppl asking about babies. In my case, it's only my mom and mother-in-law that constantly ask!!! UGH! Of all ppl in the world, you would think that those 2 wouldn't be so insensitive. Maybe they're just clueless. I too want to tell them off like you did stardust, which, BTW, that was awesome! You go girl! I'm sure that girl will never ask anyone about anything baby-making related! I'm sorry about your m/c by the way. I hope you get your BFP soon! XXXX


----------



## xLuciax

honeybee28 said:


> yeah im using the cb digis lucia, how weird ive never heard of that before! Why does it have to be so complicated!?!?
> 
> id like a cbfm too, really thinking about getting one even though dh says no lol.

aaww boo! DH! lol have you tried ebay for ones people sell them for much cheaper


----------



## mimiwc2010

honeybee28 said:


> its confusing huh. i heard that too, you get pos opk, and then ov 24hours (or something) later right? so what were those cramps about last night? maybe it was my ovary kicking in to gear or something!
> well smep says i must bd today, tomorrow and the day after, so that's what we will do. even though i feel like i might have ov'd already. hmmm. just wish i'd done another opk last night.
> im gonna try temping next cycle.

+OPK means you will ov 12-36 hours after that. I usually get the ov pains the day after the +OPK. This is my 1st mo with the monitor, and it showed the egg the same day I had ov pain.

But, I've read around the internet that the ov pain/cramps can happen b4, during OR after ovulation. The only way to confirm when it actually happens is by BBT. This month I also tried the BBT, but missed one crucial temp: the day after the +OPK...UGH! Sooo, I still won't know if I ov the day of, or the day after the +OPK, until next month....if I don't get my BFP (FX we all do!).


----------



## honeybee28

xLuciax said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> yeah im using the cb digis lucia, how weird ive never heard of that before! Why does it have to be so complicated!?!?
> 
> id like a cbfm too, really thinking about getting one even though dh says no lol.
> 
> aaww boo! DH! lol have you tried ebay for ones people sell them for much cheaperClick to expand...

i havent yet but think i will!! It's a small price to pay for a little bundle of joy no?! but dh would rather we just bd everyday and not do opks or anything lol.


----------



## AreIn83

RealityPuppet said:


> Tested but got a bfn :( AF is still not here so I'll try again in a week.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPers and :hug: to those still trying!

Hang in there! Fx!!!!


----------



## mimiwc2010

If mamaxm thinks I still belong on the list, eventhough I didn't finish the last 2 days of the plan, I'd like to change the test date to Apr 20. ;)

Thanks!


----------



## MyTurnYet

stardust22 said:


> minidyson said:
> 
> 
> Maybe we need to get the men on a forum to chat about their worries! OMG imagine that. :haha:
> 
> 
> Now now - don't get carried away!!!!!
> 
> Don't they have one - isn't it called Xbox live or something :haha:Click to expand...


Dh doesnt have any of these.....ok I think he needs one for his birthday!!! means I can come on here guilt free!! he said he misses his wife since bnb. I am always on here.[/QUOTE]

Xbox live...that's what my hubby does!! Actually, sounds like what he is doing right now while I'm on here. :haha:


----------



## happygolucky

Hi Ladies.Hope you don't mind me posting here just wanted to give some encouragement.Tried this plan and got BFP this month but have had no symptoms at all.No sore or bigger boobs, cm or anything! Really thought after 4 months that it wasn't going to happen and that AF was on her way but it finally has happened so stick to it and hope you all get BFP soon.


----------



## stardust22

happygolucky said:


> Hi Ladies.Hope you don't mind me posting here just wanted to give some encouragement.Tried this plan and got BFP this month but have had no symptoms at all.No sore or bigger boobs, cm or anything! Really thought after 4 months that it wasn't going to happen and that AF was on her way but it finally has happened so stick to it and hope you all get BFP soon.

Congratulations Happygolucky!! thanks for popping in and giving us some encouragment! it's all very welcome :thumbup:

Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months
x


----------



## happygolucky

Hope you get your BFP soon. I got so down about it all and didn't feel pregnant.I visualised me going to the doctors and had it in my head what I'd say about testing,temping all sorts... so even though you may think there's no chance-there always is:0)
Good luck everyone:0)


----------



## soph77

Honey, I got 3 days of smiley faces on the digis, so test again in the morning. I'll bet you get another one :)


----------



## wantingagirl

AreIn83 said:


> Oh, $40 for all of it? I thought you meant $40 for just the Pre-Seed. I'd say you did get a really good deal then. DH hasn't given me any trouble about any of this for a long time. He did after the first year, he started getting tired but he's just as ready as I am. We've decided that if I can get preg again, we're going to have that baby and then start trying for #3 right away. Talk about being tired....wooo.
> 
> I've already screwed up my chart :haha:. I did a little drinking last night and so my temp was sky high this morning. And I'm staying the night with my sisters tonight and I since I'm temping vaginally this cycle I can't really temp in the morning. My sisters are aware that we're TTC but I haven't gone into all of the gritty details....sticking a pink thermometer in my vagina, testing my cm for stretchiness, feeling for my cervix...things of that nature :haha:
> 
> Got my SoftCups ordered this morning!!!

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## honeybee28

ahhh thanks soph, do you know when in relation to those 3 tests you ovulate?
have you done an hpt today?

thanks happygolucky, thats so good to hear, i feel the exact same way you did before you got your bfp - maybe there is hope for me! congrats and good luck to you.
xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Yay Lucia is a very cool name I also like like Olivia and Sophia

Sorry RealityPuppet and hope you get yur BFP soon

Yay squirrelgirl well said Ness you are 1 of the girls, we wanna see your big bump haha......

Hey Lucia Im using clearblue monitor

Welcome Leesa73

Thankyou happygolucky PMA!


----------



## honeybee28

i really like the name sophia too and sienna.ahhhh. i bet our first baby will be a boy though. really want a baby. 9 months from now please thank you please.

hey Wanting, how are you today?x


----------



## amethyst77

Hi, I am on cycle 6, trying this next month, just bought my opk.
Any advice???
xx


----------



## ttcstill

Ness & happygolucky - please dont stop supporting us just because you have gotten your BFP's its encouraging to know that it is possible and you two are proof of that!!!!! Thanks to you both for sharing your struggles and success!!!!


I am really confused because when AF comes she is always bright red and full force but this time it started with light brown discharge then dark red/brown discharge then I went threw 1 tampon last night that seemed like normal af and now I am barely bleeding at all...... I usually go full force for about 2 and 1/2 days then stop for a day then spot a day then start back with a light bleed for about 24 hrs. What is an ideal LP????? When should temps drop below the coverline before or after af?


----------



## ttcstill

amethyst77 said:


> Hi, I am on cycle 6, trying this next month, just bought my opk.
> Any advice???
> xx

Monday is your magic day ---- start :sex: and follow the plan I would use opk's from monday everyday at the same time til they start to get darker then I would test twice a day until you get the + that is when you start :sex:ing everday until you get your crosshairs take one day off and do it again for luck....... I believe this is how it is supposed to go.....


----------



## RealityPuppet

Aaah... the :witch: got me this afternoon :(


----------



## Titi

RealityPuppet said:


> Aaah... the :witch: got me this afternoon :(

: ( sorry!


----------



## honeybee28

RealityPuppet said:


> Aaah... the :witch: got me this afternoon :(

awww sorry :hugs: stupid witch.


----------



## amethyst77

ttcstill said:


> amethyst77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am on cycle 6, trying this next month, just bought my opk.
> Any advice???
> xx
> 
> Monday is your magic day ---- start :sex: and follow the plan I would use opk's from monday everyday at the same time til they start to get darker then I would test twice a day until you get the + that is when you start :sex:ing everday until you get your crosshairs take one day off and do it again for luck....... I believe this is how it is supposed to go.....Click to expand...

Thanks, will give it a go :)


----------



## ttcstill

RealityPuppet said:


> Aaah... the :witch: got me this afternoon :(

:hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

amethyst77 said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amethyst77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am on cycle 6, trying this next month, just bought my opk.
> Any advice???
> xx
> 
> Monday is your magic day ---- start :sex: and follow the plan I would use opk's from monday everyday at the same time til they start to get darker then I would test twice a day until you get the + that is when you start :sex:ing everday until you get your crosshairs take one day off and do it again for luck....... I believe this is how it is supposed to go.....Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, will give it a go :)Click to expand...

according to the plan it says to use opk's from cd10 so i guess it is up to u..... I started them on cd 8 and got my + on cd 12 last cycle..... I am hoping that this is my last cycle of ttc but I don't know..... lets hope we jump our success rate sky high this month!!!!


----------



## Lilac8

Well ladies, AF got me today, right on schedule..... on to cycle #3 for me!


----------



## amethyst77

ttcstill said:


> amethyst77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amethyst77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am on cycle 6, trying this next month, just bought my opk.
> Any advice???
> xx
> 
> Monday is your magic day ---- start :sex: and follow the plan I would use opk's from monday everyday at the same time til they start to get darker then I would test twice a day until you get the + that is when you start :sex:ing everday until you get your crosshairs take one day off and do it again for luck....... I believe this is how it is supposed to go.....Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, will give it a go :)Click to expand...
> 
> according to the plan it says to use opk's from cd10 so i guess it is up to u..... I started them on cd 8 and got my + on cd 12 last cycle..... I am hoping that this is my last cycle of ttc but I don't know..... lets hope we jump our success rate sky high this month!!!!Click to expand...

Ooh Hope that this is your month.
xxx


----------



## soph77

honeybee28 said:


> ahhh thanks soph, do you know when in relation to those 3 tests you ovulate?
> have you done an hpt today?
> 
> thanks happygolucky, thats so good to hear, i feel the exact same way you did before you got your bfp - maybe there is hope for me! congrats and good luck to you.
> xx

I Oed on the second day of smileys.
:bfn: onthe hpt front :(
I kind of thought that after buying all of that ttc stuff yesterday that I would wake up to a bfp today :(


----------



## soph77

RealityPuppet said:


> Aaah... the :witch: got me this afternoon :(

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
Sorry to hear :(


----------



## soph77

honeybee28 said:


> i really like the name sophia too and sienna.ahhhh. i bet our first baby will be a boy though. really want a baby. 9 months from now please thank you please.
> 
> hey Wanting, how are you today?x

Speaking of names, I like Lucia or Lucy or Rosah or Rosalie

Got no ideas for a boy. I want some pink in my life!


----------



## soph77

Lilac8 said:


> Well ladies, AF got me today, right on schedule..... on to cycle #3 for me!

I'm so sorry :hugs:
Hope you get your bfp this time. 3 is a lucky number!


----------



## mimiwc2010

Lilac8 said:


> Well ladies, AF got me today, right on schedule..... on to cycle #3 for me!

:hugs::flow:


----------



## mimiwc2010

soph77 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> ahhh thanks soph, do you know when in relation to those 3 tests you ovulate?
> have you done an hpt today?
> 
> thanks happygolucky, thats so good to hear, i feel the exact same way you did before you got your bfp - maybe there is hope for me! congrats and good luck to you.
> xx
> 
> I Oed on the second day of smileys.
> :bfn: onthe hpt front :(
> I kind of thought that after buying all of that ttc stuff yesterday that I would wake up to a bfp today :(Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that!. On a good note, acc to FF data, only <10% of women get the BFP this early.

FXd for you!


----------



## mimiwc2010

BTW soph, your wedding dress is gorgeous!


----------



## mamaxm

i want a dexter so bad.. i'd love to have a little boy! but if it's a girl, i think i want a zoey/chloe/brooklyn/ella.. 
big hugs to the girls with witches :) hope y'all stick around.
so i have some huge advice.. go out and buy the red raspberry leaf tea. it is DELICIOUS! and helps build lining/strengthens uterus. drank my first cup today and i already want another just for the taste. also bought steaz unsweetened organic green tea and that's pretty good too, for it being unsweetened. 
started a 30 day vegetarian diet challenge (which apparantly is very good for fertility, as long as you're getting protein) and i'm liking it so far, it's just going to be hard when OH brings himself home a burger..


----------



## mamaxm

btw ness.. it doesn't bother me that you're here! you've been around since day 1 offering support and now you suddenly can't be here because you've gotten pregnant using the plan that we're all using?! no way! :)


----------



## soph77

mimiwc2010 said:


> BTW soph, your wedding dress is gorgeous!

Thank you mimi! It is actually my necklace (I made it) but the dress was stunning too!
I made all the jewellery - mine, bridesmaids, flowergirls and my mums.
All swarovski crystals - gorgeous!


----------



## RealityPuppet

thank you ladies <3 :hug:


----------



## new mummy2010

AreIn83 said:


> Where is New Mummy?

hi arein sorry not been on for a while been a busy bee going to the gym etc trying to coentrate on anything but ttc!! so sad the witch got you and maxam fxd this cycle you will defo get BFP:hugs: its taking me ages to catch up started on p160 got till 198 lol


----------



## Nessicle

aww thank you guys I'm so glad you don't mind me still posting :hugs: I'm cheering you all on and can't wait for you guys to come over to first tri and I have faith you will all be there soon!!! xxx

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Nessicle

mamaxm said:


> i want a dexter so bad.. i'd love to have a little boy! but if it's a girl, i think i want a zoey/chloe/brooklyn/ella..
> big hugs to the girls with witches :) hope y'all stick around.
> so i have some huge advice.. go out and buy the red raspberry leaf tea. it is DELICIOUS! and helps build lining/strengthens uterus. drank my first cup today and i already want another just for the taste. also bought steaz unsweetened organic green tea and that's pretty good too, for it being unsweetened.
> started a 30 day vegetarian diet challenge (which apparantly is very good for fertility, as long as you're getting protein) and i'm liking it so far, it's just going to be hard when OH brings himself home a burger..

My kitten is called Dexter! He is awesome and it's an awesome name!!


----------



## xLuciax

I always loved the name flor which means flower in Spanish but it's my OH ex's name :doh: I then suggested viviana and another ex name LOL so then we finally came up with estefania for a boy since day 1 we wanted the same name which was scary juan Jose is the name in my OH family the name juan has been passed down my oh dad called juan so is my OH except he's really called Alonso juan Alonso so our child would be Jose thank god cause I've never really liked the name juan but my OH insists we carry on the tradition lol


----------



## xLuciax

Hey girls google " the great sperm race " and have a watch so interesting and informative


----------



## soph77

I don't want you to go either Ness, or any other pregnant ladies for that matter!
I like to think that I am making friends here and want to meet some of those friends when I get to the first tri section, not just a bunch of strangers that I exchanged some comments with once that I have to get to know all over again!
Does that make sense?


----------



## soph77

xLuciax said:


> Hey girls google " the great sperm race " and have a watch so interesting and informative

I have watched it a few times, it is great.


----------



## Twitch

Hi all

So funny that I only found this site last week and I am already addicted! This thread is great & it such a relief to talk with people that know exactly how I am feeling.

So sorry to all those that have been visited by the nasty witch since my last post!

Nessicle - I have loved reading about your journey so I hope you keep posting! I am five days until testing and am feeling less positive about getting a BFP now....just have that "feeling" like the witch will be coming, had cramps & a heaviness around my pelvic area for about 4 days and been quite emotional today and yesterday, but only time will tell.

Trying to stay positive! Spent some great, quality time with my 9 month old neice yesterday which was fab! That always keeps a smille on my dial.

Will let you all know how I go with testing on friday!

Good luck to all this week x


----------



## new mummy2010

Nessicle said:


> aww thank you guys I'm so glad you don't mind me still posting :hugs: I'm cheering you all on and can't wait for you guys to come over to first tri and I have faith you will all be there soon!!! xxx
> 
> How is everyone feeling today?

glad your keeping us updated ness, today im feeling lil sicky was very off my chinese last night unusual for me and tired lol surelly to early for signs !?x


----------



## rocksy2185

:( I had a very vivid dream last night that I was pg :( Was so nice... 

But DH and I started the SPE Plan on the 8th, we were supposed to BD yesterday but DH came down with some horrible stomach bug :( Everything is against us! :(:(:(

FX for all you ladies 

xx


----------



## minidyson

Good morning ladies - well tomorrow is testing day. According to FF AF is due tomorrow, but the witch usually arrives on a Sunday for me. So today I'm going to try and keep really busy and not obsess by going to the toilet every 5 minutes to check!

Have had a BFN yesterday so not hopeful, but will keep you posted.

Lovely sunshine here today so I'm getting out to do some gardening!!! Have a good day all xxx


----------



## mamaxm

realitypuppet- just noticed you'd like twins, vitex, folic acid, wild yams and red clover are all supposed to help you conceive twins. just read through a thread recently when trying to decide which supplements to take this cycle with women who were trying to conceive twins naturally (i'm not trying to, just wanted to look for curiosity's sake although i am taking vitex & folic acid) and you could see in their siggys most of them ended up having twins (which is huge! there's only a 1% chance of having twins naturally, and there were only maybe 10 girls on the thread, i'd say 8 of them ended up having twins!)
rocksy, you're so not out! i didn't start bd'ing till 9 dpo so i skipped 10dpo and ended up with a bfp, not a sticky one but still. don't worry about it :)
well day two of my veggie diet :happydance: i'm loving it so far, i feel very clean and healthy (after one day.. hahahahahahha) i WILL make it to 30 days just like i WILL get my BFP in 22 days! 
wish it was cd8 already, i'm ready to get to bd'ing. time moves so much quicker once you start the plan.


----------



## mamaxm

new mummy- no way that's too early for signs! i was completely off chinese food, can't remember what dpo it was, it's earlier in the thread i talked about it.. and i got my bfp. and i LOVE chinese. ADORE chinese. 
aw just realized on this veggie diet there's no chinese for me. boohoo. i'll eat some lomein i guess..


----------



## honeybee28

i watched the great sperm race when it was on tv, it's amazing!!!

mamaxm, raspberry leaf tea - im sure i looked at a box in the shop and it said not to be drunk during early pregnancy? i could be wrong though? or do you stop it at ov?

soph - thanks, guess that means im ovulating today then! Which would be right coz af is due 2 weeks today. your profile pic is gorgeous!!! i really thought buying the baby stuff would help too; it's my plan as well!! how many dpo are you?

Hugs to the ladies got by the stupid witch.

dh told me yesterday he's going on rugby tour next month DURING MY FERTILE PERIOD!!!! I've told him, if i dont get my bfp this month, i really dont want him to go. he said he'd think about it. lets really hope i get it this month then to save arguments!!!


----------



## soph77

Just noticed we are about to hit page 200 with almost 2000 posts!


----------



## honeybee28

haha person with post number 2000 is guaranteed a bfp this cycle!!


----------



## mamaxm

some people say it isn't safe, some say it is.. according to the medical association or whatever (i read this on a different thread so i'm trying to remember what she said!) it's fine but it does cause very light contractions so i'm not sure what i'm going to do yet. it's definitely safe and recommended before o though. some doctors say it helps to prevent MC in the first tri and to drink it through first tri, then during third, some say quit first & second and only take it third. ugh idk.


----------



## honeybee28

hmmm what are you gonna do? i might get it next cycle and drink it til ov. i have heard great things about it. 
defo gonna start taking epo again, ive had no ewcm this cycle and im sure its coz i kept forgetting to take the epo. 
i think the grapefruit increases the amount of cm i have but it's not ewcm. not sure if that matters? you can still get a bfp without ewcm right?


----------



## mamaxm

you can if you're using a sperm friendly lube, otherwise your chances will go down, the swimmers need fertile CM to wait in.
i think i might only take it till o. not sure, i live by naturalfertilityinfo.com and they say to take it all cycle.. so does babyhopes.com. either way, i LOVE it. tastes great, i'm already excited about brewing my next cup.
i took epo and it didn't really help me, the grapefruit juice is definetly helping but i'm also drinking tons of water, don't have ewcm yet since it's not that time but definitely an increase in CM. epo just made me gassy. but i also only took it for two weeks.


----------



## honeybee28

we do use conceive plus. will try preseed next cycle i think
your pic is cute, is that a beagle?


----------



## mamaxm

basset hound :cloud9: she's my baby, almost 2 years old now i can't believe it, had her since 9wks. had to take her to the vet yesterday as we were afraid she had a blockage, puking tons of mucus and crying, wouldn't let us open her mouth.. she was okay though thank god, i was in tears.


----------



## mamaxm

woohoo just finished off my first jug of grapefruit juice at CD5! :happydance:


----------



## honeybee28

well done you. ive got through 2 litres in the last 4 days! its horrid, but i hate it less than i did!!
ahhhh such a cute doggy.


----------



## mamaxm

i know! i can drink it without holding my nose now, the taste doesn't bother me anymore, it just burns my tummy/throat. i guess that's heartburn? idk i've never had it. oh no, i think it's acid reflux. either way i can't eat for probably 20 minutes after drinking it.


----------



## mamaxm

well shoot if no one else is going to take it, i'll take the 2000th post! better start ordering my onsies :haha:


----------



## stardust22

mamaxm said:


> well shoot if no one else is going to take it, i'll take the 2000th post! better start ordering my onsies :haha:

HAHA you go girl!!!! 

We do need some more BFP's now dont we


----------



## mamaxm

we do!
according to the woman who created SMEP, it has a 40% success rate. we've met it, i want to exceed it! that's why in april, all SMEP members are also TTC warriors! we are going to exceed expectations and get our baby bumps :)


----------



## soph77

That is one cute puppy mama!
Congrats on your impending bfp ;)


----------



## soph77

Testing in the morning........
Hoping for a big surprise but realistically think I will be moving on to conquer cycle 5 with my fellow TTC warriors!


----------



## mamaxm

that's right! no matter what happens tomorrow you'll either get your beanie or you'll be a warrior and get it this next cycle! 
and thanks for complimenting my lillers :) she's very content on the couch right now watching ratatouille.


----------



## gcgal10

soph77 said:


> Testing in the morning........
> Hoping for a big surprise but realistically think I will be moving on to conquer cycle 5 with my fellow TTC warriors!

Good luck - hopefully this is your month!


----------



## soph77

Night girls, let you know in the morning what I get...


----------



## mamaxm

geez is it night over there?! it's 8AM here. goodness! good luck! hope you've got your bfp :)


----------



## amethyst77

Fingers crossed for you for the morning soph :)


----------



## Titi

FX'd Soph-

CD10 here! Whoop!


----------



## honeybee28

fx for you when you wake up soph!!

ooooh titi, cd 10, does that mean you'll be bding today?!

i took your advice and now just lie on a pillow after bding rather than adopting extreme yoga positions!! fx it helps.


----------



## selina22

Hi guys just thought id update got my +opk today thought it was CD14 but its defo darker then control line today so im starting the 3 days today and one after hope this plan works but im not quite sure how if it takes 14hours for sperm to get the egg and you can ov upto 12 hours after +opk etc but we will see thnx selina


----------



## honeybee28

Can anyone make a TTC Warrior ticker/banner thing like the 'team smep' one that we've got!??! i'd love it, especially a pink one!! no idea how to make them!!!


----------



## Firedancer41

Hi everyone! May I be added to this thread? We tried SMEP this month, my third cycle TTC. I plan to hold out on testing until AF is due (sooooo hard!!! LOL) so put me down for 4/21.
I started scanning this thread from the beginning, and OMG so exciting to read posts that say *tried SMEP this month*, *probably on to April* *I'll try XXX next month* and those same posts have pregnancy tickers!!! Congrats to the :bfp: 's (save room for me, I'm joining you in a couple weeks!) :hugs: to those the :witch: got, and :dust: to all!!!


----------



## mamaxm

yes welcome and props to you for reading through this whole thing! hahaha!


----------



## Firedancer41

mamaxm said:


> yes welcome and props to you for reading through this whole thing! hahaha!

Oh no, I didn'r read the whole thing LOL, just the first 10 or so pages, then went to the end :)


----------



## mamaxm

hahaha oh okay then. that's much better, not much useful info if you read on too much, just us rambling :haha: we move quickly here!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Mamaxm -- cute dog!!! Glad she's ok after the vet appointment yesterday. I know my dog is my fur-baby right now, so I can completely understand how scary that would have been!

ah, let's see what else was discussed while I was sleeping..... I don't remember now, but Welcome those who are new!

5DPO right now. PMA is still high. But I've decided if this isn't our month, I'm going to stop putting out until DH gets an SA! :haha: I mean, seriously, I'm going through all this worry and research and whatnot, and if it turns out there was nothing I personally could do, I'd be upset. So, let's get that out of the way early! I hate that doctors make you wait a year before they even do simple, inexpensive tests. ANYWAY... Good morning, ladies, and I hope you all have a wonderful day!!



Oh Redleaf raspberry tea... I'm off to research that right now!

:hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

oooh, sounds promising, even for those who are already preggers!

Brewed as a tea, red raspberry leaf is one of the safest and commonly used tonic herbs for women wanting to get pregnant or for women who are already pregnant. Red Raspberry Leaf (Rubus idaeus) tones the uterus, improves contractions and decreases constipation. It also contains many vitamins and minerals, including vitamin C and calcium. The alkaloid fragrine is thought to help tone the uterus.


...

As always, check with your physician before starting such a regimen. It is generally thought that red raspberry leaf tea should be safe during pregnancy. However, there is some belief that red raspberry leaf can cause minor spotting in the beginning of a pregnancy. Contact your physician for more information.


----------



## ttcstill

Holy conversations!!!! LOL 

Lilac - I am sorry the :witch: got you....I thought I had her well contained but she must have slipped out in the middle of the night :haha: 

Soph- I know right now you are sleeping but I hope and pray that you wake up to a bright beautiful :bfp:

Ness- I am really glad that you are sticking around to be supportive and I am very hopeful that some of us will join you in May. I did get the softcups and preseed so hopefully that will help me as I normally do not get good CM. 

Firedancer- welcome and good luck 

Mamaxm- Vegetarian diet????? wow you are braver than I am I have to have my food I would go nuts.......


I have still been having dreams about being pregnant and getting positive results although I theres is no doubt I am out this month..... Hopefully this is a good sign for me.....


----------



## Whitbit22

I had one of those dreams last night too! But it wasn't all good... I dreamt I was 6 months Pregnant and started bleeding! ARGH I think I am obsessing a little too much lately, but I am anxious to try out the preseed, softcups, and SMEP this month!!


----------



## mimiwc2010

I'm soooo confused today, I don't know which DPO I'm at! FF says 6DPO, by FAM it 5DPO, and by the monitor I'm 4 DPO.:dohh: Now I don't know when to test.

Mamaxm


mamaxm said:


> it's just going to be hard when OH brings himself home a burger..

-Amy's brand veggie burgers (and everything else Amy's) are awesome BTW. I got into the [almost] veggie lifestyle after watching Food, Inc. I recommend ppl watch it. I only eat meats when DH's here (half the time), and I make sure the meats or dairy prods are not from factory farms. There's too many hormones, antibiotics, and cruelty (which absolutely boils my blood :growlmad:)!
-Your furbaby is so adorable, I love bassets...actually, I love all animals.
-Congrats on your 2000th post. Hope it brings your BFP ASAP!

Soph - the necklace is def gorgeous!! It makes you sparkle. I love swarovski crystals.



honeybee28 said:


> ive had no ewcm this cycle

honeybee - how do you check your cm? If I check the tp, sometimes i don't see any (or it's creamy), but when i check by the cervix, it seems more abundant and more fertile.

Welcome firedancer!


----------



## nevertogether

ttcstill introduced me to this thread and just wanted to say reading it makes me excited! i missed my AF last month for the first time ever, and my next should be due tomorrow. so if the witch gets me tomorrow, i plan on jumping on this plan when i get to see DH in june! :happydance:


----------



## Whitbit22

Welcome nevertogether! It's going to be my first cycle trying SMEP as well. Hope it goes well for you :)


----------



## nevertogether

whitbit - hope that this cycle is successful for you!! btw your dog is TOO TOO cute!


----------



## honeybee28

mimi - yeah i check my cervix too, it was watery pretty much the whole time, had a couple of days where it was stretchy but not quite ewcm. i had tons of it the last two months, am sure it's coz i forgot to take the epo. will start it again next month if, you know, im not pregnant before then lol.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies just thought i would leave you a little update on me i am now 7DPO and im having a few funny twinges in my lower stomach and my nipples have started to feel a little saw and tingly!! .. Ive also been feeling sick but i have glandular fever again so its probibly that tho i have never been acctually sick any time ive had glandular fever ... i just cant breath or swallow lol ... i cant wait to test i feel really positive about this cycle! :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks :)

I'm getting a tad obsessive this cycle. LOL


----------



## jelliebabie

woops, i got my dates totally mixed up! Can u change me to the 22nd april plz! Congratulations to all with bfps! :yipee:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mimiwc2010 said:


> I'm soooo confused today, I don't know which DPO I'm at! FF says 6DPO, by FAM it 5DPO, and by the monitor I'm 4 DPO.:dohh: Now I don't know when to test.
> 
> Mamaxm
> 
> 
> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> it's just going to be hard when OH brings himself home a burger..
> 
> -Amy's brand veggie burgers (and everything else Amy's) are awesome BTW. I got into the [almost] veggie lifestyle after watching Food, Inc. I recommend ppl watch it. I only eat meats when DH's here (half the time), and I make sure the meats or dairy prods are not from factory farms. There's too many hormones, antibiotics, and cruelty (which absolutely boils my blood :growlmad:)!Click to expand...

First, I'd go with 5 DPO, so we can be TWW buddies! :)

Second, Totally agree. Watched Food, Inc, and I was so surprised. I'm not going vegetarian, but trying to eat meat that has been grown more humanely and with less tampering. It amazed me to see how the companies know they are spreading ecoli really easily the way they are processing the meat, but keep doing it that way because it's cheaper!! 

It's more expensive to eat "better", but I think it's worth it. Been going organic with just about anything I can. Can't wait for the farmers markets to start up!

Also, I just started reading "In Defense of Food". Pretty good book so far!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies just thought i would leave you a little update on me i am now 7DPO and im having a few funny twinges in my lower stomach and my nipples have started to feel a little saw and tingly!! .. Ive also been feeling sick but i have glandular fever again so its probibly that tho i have never been acctually sick any time ive had glandular fever ... i just cant breath or swallow lol ... i cant wait to test i feel really positive about this cycle! :) xxxxxxxxx


Yay, can't wait for us all to test and find out the great news!! :cloud9:


----------



## mimiwc2010

SquirrelGirl said:


> First, I'd go with 5 DPO, so we can be TWW buddies! :)
> 
> Second, Totally agree. Watched Food, Inc, and I was so surprised. I'm not going vegetarian, but trying to eat meat that has been grown more humanely and with less tampering. It amazed me to see how the companies know they are spreading ecoli really easily the way they are processing the meat, but keep doing it that way because it's cheaper!!
> 
> It's more expensive to eat "better", but I think it's worth it. Been going organic with just about anything I can. Can't wait for the farmers markets to start up!
> 
> Also, I just started reading "In Defense of Food". Pretty good book so far!

Yey for making the decision for me...5DPO it is then! HA!

Anout the meat proc, if people ask for cheap, that's what they get! But, I def think that initially it's more expensive to eat better, but in the long run it's cheaper! Can't put a price on a healthy life, or life itself for that matter. I try to go organic, mainly dairy products, and most of the veggies that are more susceptible to pests, etc.

Sometime it's aggravating when I have to go to 3 diff stores to get what I want/need! I can't wait for farmer's market either.

I'll look into the book, I need something to keep me off BnB, too addicted now!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

SquirrelGirl said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies just thought i would leave you a little update on me i am now 7DPO and im having a few funny twinges in my lower stomach and my nipples have started to feel a little saw and tingly!! .. Ive also been feeling sick but i have glandular fever again so its probibly that tho i have never been acctually sick any time ive had glandular fever ... i just cant breath or swallow lol ... i cant wait to test i feel really positive about this cycle! :) xxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> Yay, can't wait for us all to test and find out the great news!! :cloud9:Click to expand...

I really hope its great news lol xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

xMissxZoiex said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies just thought i would leave you a little update on me i am now 7DPO and im having a few funny twinges in my lower stomach and my nipples have started to feel a little saw and tingly!! .. Ive also been feeling sick but i have glandular fever again so its probibly that tho i have never been acctually sick any time ive had glandular fever ... i just cant breath or swallow lol ... i cant wait to test i feel really positive about this cycle! :) xxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> Yay, can't wait for us all to test and find out the great news!! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope its great news lol xxClick to expand...

It will be -- I declare it right now that we are all going to get our BFPs. :thumbup:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mimiwc2010 said:


> Sometime it's aggravating when I have to go to 3 diff stores to get what I want/need!

:haha: I just did that this weekend! Two organic food stores and one regular store to get the things I couldn't find!!


----------



## happygolucky

ttcstill said:


> Ness & happygolucky - please dont stop supporting us just because you have gotten your BFP's its encouraging to know that it is possible and you two are proof of that!!!!! Thanks to you both for sharing your struggles and success!!!!
> 
> 
> I am really confused because when AF comes she is always bright red and full force but this time it started with light brown discharge then dark red/brown discharge then I went threw 1 tampon last night that seemed like normal af and now I am barely bleeding at all...... I usually go full force for about 2 and 1/2 days then stop for a day then spot a day then start back with a light bleed for about 24 hrs. What is an ideal LP????? When should temps drop below the coverline before or after af?

I won't stop supporting you all:0) I love coming onto the ttc section as we can relate so much into how we feel and the highs and lows of it all. Really hope you all get BFPs soon:0) I think this plan is a good one to stick to and to keep trying.


----------



## ttcstill

Whitbit22 said:


> I had one of those dreams last night too! But it wasn't all good... I dreamt I was 6 months Pregnant and started bleeding! ARGH I think I am obsessing a little too much lately, but I am anxious to try out the preseed, softcups, and SMEP this month!!

Ya I understand that, My first pregnancy dream this last cycle was really scary dremt I was pregnant and got kidnapped and my captor told me I would never have my baby girl..... The I dreamt of one pregancy test that had 5 windows all :bfp: then last night the test had two windows one said positive the other said negative...... stupid dreams...... wish I could just not worry so much about it.... but I am that way when I want something and have my heart in it I can not stop thinking about it!


----------



## Titi

honeybee28 said:


> fx for you when you wake up soph!!
> 
> ooooh titi, cd 10, does that mean you'll be bding today?!
> 
> i took your advice and now just lie on a pillow after bding rather than adopting extreme yoga positions!! fx it helps.

:haha::haha:

yup get to BD today as we did on CD 8 and again today. Also been holding my pee since 10am-going to do my opk in an hour. High hopes for this cycle and SMEP!


----------



## ttcstill

nevertogether said:


> ttcstill introduced me to this thread and just wanted to say reading it makes me excited! i missed my AF last month for the first time ever, and my next should be due tomorrow. so if the witch gets me tomorrow, i plan on jumping on this plan when i get to see DH in june! :happydance:

Glad you came over..... we are happy to have you and I wish you all the best of luck in getting the family you want.


----------



## ttcstill

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies just thought i would leave you a little update on me i am now 7DPO and im having a few funny twinges in my lower stomach and my nipples have started to feel a little saw and tingly!! .. Ive also been feeling sick but i have glandular fever again so its probibly that tho i have never been acctually sick any time ive had glandular fever ... i just cant breath or swallow lol ... i cant wait to test i feel really positive about this cycle! :) xxxxxxxxx

hope you get good news soon!


----------



## ttcstill

Titi said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> fx for you when you wake up soph!!
> 
> ooooh titi, cd 10, does that mean you'll be bding today?!
> 
> i took your advice and now just lie on a pillow after bding rather than adopting extreme yoga positions!! fx it helps.
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 
> yup get to BD today as we did on CD 8 and again today. Also been holding my pee since 10am-going to do my opk in an hour. High hopes for this cycle and SMEP!Click to expand...

Lmao .... you are going to burst...... LH is a strong hormone you dont have to hold your pee.......


----------



## new mummy2010

mamaxm said:


> new mummy- no way that's too early for signs! i was completely off chinese food, can't remember what dpo it was, it's earlier in the thread i talked about it.. and i got my bfp. and i LOVE chinese. ADORE chinese.
> aw just realized on this veggie diet there's no chinese for me. boohoo. i'll eat some lomein i guess..

thankyou mamaxm, you could have veggie bnoodles/stirfry!? well trying not to cave in and test! this is my first cycle since coming off pill so not hoping for much really .i remember you were off your chinese thats what made me think but must stop dont want dissapointment! gonna try hard and wait see if witch arrives this thurs/fri if no show will test maybe sunday fx for you and all on a new cycle this time :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

may be a dumb ask but what is epo? and ewcm? sorry guys!


----------



## mimiwc2010

epo - evening primrose oil
ewcm - egg white cervical mucus

I know it can get crazy with the acronyms, this helps a lot:
https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

What's up with the chinese food girls??? Lost on that one.


----------



## spencerbear

For goodness sake....have just read through adn caught up on all todays posts and have now forgotten everything i wanted to say:wacko: im sorry ladies but i really cant read it all again :haha:

Hope everyone is having a good sunday, weather is fantastic here so we have been on the beach playing ith the kids. Made a change from packing boxes.

Im 12DPO and just the next 2 days to be over with so i know one way or the other. Have decided to take Royal Jelly next cycle though......


----------



## Titi

ttcstill said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> fx for you when you wake up soph!!
> 
> ooooh titi, cd 10, does that mean you'll be bding today?!
> 
> i took your advice and now just lie on a pillow after bding rather than adopting extreme yoga positions!! fx it helps.
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 
> yup get to BD today as we did on CD 8 and again today. Also been holding my pee since 10am-going to do my opk in an hour. High hopes for this cycle and SMEP!Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao .... you are going to burst...... LH is a strong hormone you dont have to hold your pee.......Click to expand...

IDK--the box says best results after noon with a four hour hold. (?) Anyway I managed but its still negative. Oh well get to BD anyway!!!!:sex::sex::sex::bunny:


----------



## new mummy2010

What's up with the chinese food girls??? Lost on that one.[/QUOTE]

we were just saying how mamaxm went totally off chinese food and i have also even tho its my fav take out, was askin if thats to early a sign or if i was imagining it
:wacko:


----------



## nevertogether

so lucky you get to BD :sex: TITI! man, being away from DH sure does STINK! :(


----------



## new mummy2010

so is what is ewcm a good sign of? or is it not agood sign?


----------



## new mummy2010

where is your dh nevertogether?


----------



## Precious318

Wow...I'm finally caught up!! 

I just wanted to say I'm sorry to all the ladies who got the evil :witch: and good luck to those of us who are still waiting to test :thumbup:

I really want this month to be my month but I'm trying not to symptom spot...I'm really trying to go about my days and forget that I have to test in two weeks...ugh!!! 

I love everyone's PMA and you ladies give me hope...I also love all the new stuff I learn from reading the threads...Have a great day ladies :)


----------



## nevertogether

newmummy - we are both u.s. army so i'm stationed in germany and he is currently in indiana, US, receiving training before his 13 month deployment to kosovo. we've only been together two months this year :(


----------



## nevertogether

oops. two weeks not two months. i wish!


----------



## new mummy2010

nevertogether said:


> newmummy - we are both u.s. army so i'm stationed in germany and he is currently in indiana, US, receiving training before his 13 month deployment to kosovo. we've only been together two months this year :(

wow you are a strong couple then! and doing a great job too good luck and fx for you x


----------



## new mummy2010

i think thats what im doing a bit of symptom spotting!! trying to look on the positive side you see not the symptoms of the witch parking up her broomstick over the next week!!


----------



## xLuciax

Afternoon girls going to try and keep up with our fast moving thread lol hows everyones sunday been? I had trip to primark today woo! lol my mum had to pick up a newborn outfit set for friend whos ust had a baby was like a slap in the face when I had to walk down the baby isle of the store :-(


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

OMG I miss a week and spend and hour and a half catching up!! That'll teach me...

Ive tried my best but totally screwed up SMEP- completely understand if you take me off. BD 8, 10, (went away with work 11-14), 15, and will again today 17. But then have to go away with work again tomorrow until thursday (21) :sad2:

I usually get a smiley face on OPK day 16 or 18 - not had it yet although testing in about 15 mins - so I am hoping perhaps I'll be late this month so still within the right time when I am back on thursday.

I hate my job!!! Imagine making me go away from DH when I am in the middle of SMEP....

I was so sure April was going to be my month.....


----------



## nevertogether

xLuciax said:


> Afternoon girls going to try and keep up with our fast moving thread lol hows everyones sunday been? I had trip to primark today woo! lol my mum had to pick up a newborn outfit set for friend whos ust had a baby was like a slap in the face when I had to walk down the baby isle of the store :-(

i know the feeling! :cry: i have three or four friends that just literally gave birth this last month and then i have two more that just found out they were pregnant. and, of course, they weren't even trying! ugh :sulk:


----------



## xLuciax

lol I read few pages and have given up trying to catch up with last nights and todays posts for some reason my inbox doesnt recieve every post cause I could read them while im going about my day since my inbox is on my iphone aahh forgive me girls lol


----------



## xLuciax

nevertogether said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon girls going to try and keep up with our fast moving thread lol hows everyones sunday been? I had trip to primark today woo! lol my mum had to pick up a newborn outfit set for friend whos ust had a baby was like a slap in the face when I had to walk down the baby isle of the store :-(
> 
> i know the feeling! :cry: i have three or four friends that just literally gave birth this last month and then i have two more that just found out they were pregnant. and, of course, they weren't even trying! ugh :sulk:Click to expand...

:( she gave birth I think on friday my mum doesnt know im ttc so she was talking about it for ages just wanted her to stop but couldnt be rude and say STOP MUM! lol shes going to see the baby tuesday thank god I dont have to go


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Nevertogether just seen your post about being stationed in different places... sorry for my rant clearly a few days this month is not the same as you!

Sorry.

Just fed up already.........


----------



## nevertogether

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> Nevertogether just seen your post about being stationed in different places... sorry for my rant clearly a few days this month is not the same as you!
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> Just fed up already.........

waitng4baby - it's OK! it's hard for EVERYONE, even being apart a couple of days, when you're trying. letting it all out is definitely better than bottling it all up!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Just catching up from the afternoon... to whomever asked about EWCM and whether it was good or bad (sorry, I knew I wanted to respond, but already forgot who asked! Too many posts to go back now!)

EWCM - egg white cervical mucus is the "most fertile" cervical mucous you can have, so it's a very good thing. Generally the appearance of EWCM coincides with ovulation, so when you have it, it's the best time to :sex: Now, not everyone gets EWCM, and ladies still go on to get pregnant, so it's not a requirement. But if you don't get it, you might think about getting Pre-seed or Conceive+. They are sperm friendly lubes, and the sperm needs fluid in order to swim up through the cervix.

I highly recommend a book -- "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" by Toni Weschler. I learned SOOOO much reading this book that I NEVER knew before. It explains EWCM, Ovulation and all sorts of other things. Check it out!


----------



## honeybee28

xLuciax said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon girls going to try and keep up with our fast moving thread lol hows everyones sunday been? I had trip to primark today woo! lol my mum had to pick up a newborn outfit set for friend whos ust had a baby was like a slap in the face when I had to walk down the baby isle of the store :-(
> 
> i know the feeling! :cry: i have three or four friends that just literally gave birth this last month and then i have two more that just found out they were pregnant. and, of course, they weren't even trying! ugh :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> :( she gave birth I think on friday my mum doesnt know im ttc so she was talking about it for ages just wanted her to stop but couldnt be rude and say STOP MUM! lol shes going to see the baby tuesday thank god I dont have to goClick to expand...

awww i feel your pain. i just got a text from a friend, all smug coz she just got her bfp. she doesnt know im trying so cant blame her for practically rubbing my face in it. pulus both girls i sit with at work are pregnant, so i get to see their bumps grow and listen to them whinge about their sickness etc yey me grrrrrrr. 
i just want it to be my turn already. and to not be such a jealous person!! sorry for the rant, im just scared it might never happen for me. i guess its normal to feel like this though.xx


----------



## MyTurnYet

Ok, think I may have totally messed up SMEP again this month...started on CD 10 (which was yesterday) instead of CD8, and then CBFM picks up LH surge today, confirmed by IC. So...I think I might be ovulating early this month. Maybe I do every month and never paid enough attention? Anyway, will try to BD tonight and tomorrow night...is that a good enough plan??:shrug:


----------



## xLuciax

honeybee28 said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon girls going to try and keep up with our fast moving thread lol hows everyones sunday been? I had trip to primark today woo! lol my mum had to pick up a newborn outfit set for friend whos ust had a baby was like a slap in the face when I had to walk down the baby isle of the store :-(
> 
> i know the feeling! :cry: i have three or four friends that just literally gave birth this last month and then i have two more that just found out they were pregnant. and, of course, they weren't even trying! ugh :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> :( she gave birth I think on friday my mum doesnt know im ttc so she was talking about it for ages just wanted her to stop but couldnt be rude and say STOP MUM! lol shes going to see the baby tuesday thank god I dont have to goClick to expand...
> 
> awww i feel your pain. i just got a text from a friend, all smug coz she just got her bfp. she doesnt know im trying so cant blame her for practically rubbing my face in it. pulus both girls i sit with at work are pregnant, so i get to see their bumps grow and listen to them whinge about their sickness etc yey me grrrrrrr.
> i just want it to be my turn already. and to not be such a jealous person!! sorry for the rant, im just scared it might never happen for me. i guess its normal to feel like this though.xxClick to expand...

:hugs: I know the feeling there were sooo many heavily pregnant women in the stores today can be really frustrating to see


----------



## Nixilix

Right girls, I doing smep this month!! Let's hope I o on cd12/13 as usual, buy had early mc so not sure if I'll o as usual. Don't wana tire oh out!! Fx we all get a good outcome!!


----------



## new mummy2010

SquirrelGirl said:


> EWCM - egg white cervical mucus is the "most fertile" cervical mucous you can have, so it's a very good thing. Generally the appearance of EWCM coincides with ovulation, so when you have it, it's the best time to :sex: Now, not everyone gets EWCM, and ladies still go on to get pregnant, so it's not a requirement. But if you don't get it, you might think about getting Pre-seed or Conceive+. They are sperm friendly lubes, and the sperm needs fluid in order to swim up through the cervix.
> 
> thank you i understand now ! i have had some of that have always had alot too normally so thats lucky now i know,
> so what about clear colored watery cm ?


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

HoneyBee completely with you. Two girls at work have bumps, and my sister in law is due her first in June and she is massive. All pleased for them but wish it was me...

Only one of my friends knows I am trying and she is as well so understands, but everyonelse including my family doesnt. I get the "You better get a move on you're 32 this year" or when people ask if we want a baby I use the whole "flat is on the market, once it sells and we have a house".

As if material things like that matter!


----------



## RacheyBaby198

Hey ladies, can I join you all please. The evil witch got me today with full force. This plan sounds really good. Congrats to all the bfp's


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

MyTurnYet said:


> Ok, think I may have totally messed up SMEP again this month...started on CD 10 (which was yesterday) instead of CD8, and then CBFM picks up LH surge today, confirmed by IC. So...I think I might be ovulating early this month. Maybe I do every month and never paid enough attention? Anyway, will try to BD tonight and tomorrow night...is that a good enough plan??:shrug:

I say that sounds like a plan!:thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

my husband already has two kids and my mother in law is on this huge kick about how she is ready for another grandbaby. i'm like. - ok i guess that's me. LOL :) considering his siblings are 20 and 16. my stepdaughter makes me want one even more. she is too adorable and amazing. she told my husband that the next time that he comes home he has has to bring liana with him! she also got on the phone and told me that everything is going to be okay and to not be sad and miss daddy. she's 4! just a crappy feeling knowing he can get others preggo and not me :( if that makes sense!


----------



## RacheyBaby198

Oh my date will be 5th May. Can't wait to start this plan, your stories are inspirational. I'm on cycle #5 TTC #1


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

nevertogether said:


> my husband already has two kids and my mother in law is on this huge kick about how she is ready for another grandbaby. i'm like. - ok i guess that's me. LOL :) considering his siblings are 20 and 16. my stepdaughter makes me want one even more. she is too adorable and amazing. she told my husband that the next time that he comes home he has has to bring liana with him! she also got on the phone and told me that everything is going to be okay and to not be sad and miss daddy. she's 4! just a crappy feeling knowing he can get others preggo and not me :( if that makes sense!

Aw hun he's swimmers are just a little older and taking a little longer to reach the right place! No reason why you wont get your BFP


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs:


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Im thinking about getting my DH to get his tested....


----------



## MyTurnYet

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> I get the "You better get a move on you're 32 this year"

AHHH, I get the same thing! So frustrating...we've been TTC for a year, and all around us babies keep popping up. Very few people know that we're trying. At least now I know to NEVER make the same comment to someone else!


----------



## nevertogether

it wouldn't hurt! i have my husband taking fertilaid right now. well, he had to stop because they wouldn't let him take it on his carry on bag (UGH!) so now he has to wait for my mother in law to send it. he's also stopped drinking and smoking. even though he has had two kids (2&4) i am taking every avenue just incase!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Stopping drinking completely??? wow. You see maybe this is what we need to do. Have you stopped drinking completely also?

He is taking supplements - forget what they are called - and has been for 8 months.

Myturnyet - I know, I feel so bad for all those friends I did it to. Why didnt they tell me!!

Right - need to log off & try to see if I have my smiley face and then hopefully this month isnt completely lost!


----------



## new mummy2010

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> Stopping drinking completely??? wow. You see maybe this is what we need to do. Have you stopped drinking completely also?
> 
> He is taking supplements - forget what they are called - and has been for 8 months.
> 
> Myturnyet - I know, I feel so bad for all those friends I did it to. Why didnt they tell me!!
> 
> Right - need to log off & try to see if I have my smiley face and then hopefully this month isnt completely lost!

fx for you :winkwink:


----------



## nevertogether

yes - he has completely. he hasn't had a drink since about the end of January believe. ours wasn't just for conception though, we both had a problem with drinking too much so we decided that we are both healthier as people to stop altogether. i have drank about three times since that time in january (only with his approval though), so for the most part, quit completely. my husband found some sort of fertility test thing in walgreens i think, but he never used it nor have i hard if it works well for men or not. he began his fertilaid about a week ago, i started two days ago..so incase AF comes today or tomorrow, our bodies will be ready to conceive in june :)


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Nope. No smiley face...


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow ladies...talk about a fast moving thread! I would love to reply to everyone but my memory is crap. LOL

Sorry to the ones the witch got.
Good luck to the ones waiting to O, hope you catch the eggy!!
Hope we get some more BFP's soon

Asfm.. I am on cd 17 and 5dpo, I am trying really hard not to sypmtom spot but I am anyway. LOL. I am still exhausted..still have sore bbs and still feel "wet". I did also notice I could see the blues veins in my nipples today which is a first for more. I can always see the ones in my boobs but not in my nipples...so I guess only time will tell!! :)


----------



## new mummy2010

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> Nope. No smiley face...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> HoneyBee completely with you. Two girls at work have bumps, and my sister in law is due her first in June and she is massive. All pleased for them but wish it was me...
> 
> Only one of my friends knows I am trying and she is as well so understands, but everyonelse including my family doesnt. I get the "You better get a move on you're 32 this year" or when people ask if we want a baby I use the whole "flat is on the market, once it sells and we have a house".
> 
> As if material things like that matter!

im the EXACT same! We say 'we'll strttrying when we've done our house up'. as if i give a sh*t about our house compared to a baby!!! 

we're on cycle 5 now. didnl get my smiley face til cd18 this month (yesterday), i hate the waiting,wish i hate short cycles. stuck to the plan faithfully though. fx. im thinking about going to the doctors in the next couple of cycles. im 28 years old but dh is 37 now, and we both want a big family.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Asfm.. I am on cd 17 and 5dpo, I am trying really hard not to sypmtom spot but I am anyway. LOL. I am still exhausted..still have sore bbs and still feel "wet". I did also notice I could see the blues veins in my nipples today which is a first for more. I can always see the ones in my boobs but not in my nipples...so I guess only time will tell!! :)

Oh, I'm trying hard not to SS either, but I just can't help myself. On 5DPO too. I have had weird little cramps, and the side of my left BB is sore, not the right now... weird! I haven't checked to see if they are veiny (I've heard that's a pretty good symptom!) Nope, still the same... :haha: DH would have the most confused look on his face if he just saw me looking down my shirt just now! 

Oh well, trying to not go all crazy before testing day, but it's nice to have you right there with me!


----------



## honeybee28

i want it to be testing day now!!and im on ov day, not even 1dpo!!! how will i make it through the next two weeks!??!?!?!

we defo need more bfps - who's testing next?


----------



## spencerbear

Lol just went to look who was up next adn realised i didnt change my testing date.


----------



## honeybee28

when are you gonna test spencer?

minidyson and jelliebaby tomorrow!! fx for you guys.


----------



## Cookie dough

Evening ladies, 

WOW this thread is hard to keep up with! 

Sorry to all the ladies who the :witch: found :hugs:

Congratulations if I've missed any :bfp: xxx

Well I'm in the dreaded 2WW and SMEP didn't quite go to plan for us!

Started well.....:sex: CD8, 10, 12, 13 (oops), 15 and then I got my +ve opk on CD16 (Friday) along with a sickness bug so didn't :sex: again until yesterday CD17 and now hubby has it so no BD'ing today :wacko:

So who know's what will happen now :shrug: Oh well................


----------



## minidyson

Well BFN today. I am a POASaholic through and through. Have had serious AF pains all day and have been really down, but she hasn't shown. FF has me down as AF starting tomorrow but I usually come on at the weekend. Trying not to get my hopes up as convinced she's gonna get me in the night. Think I just heard her broomstick crashing into my roof!:haha:

If she doesn't show in the night, I'll prob wait to test Tue. Sure she's gonna show tomorrow. Wed is hubby's birthday so would've been too good to be true....


----------



## soph77

:bfn:
I knew it would be though, so it is ok. We only had one bd during my window so the spermies would have been all old and tired and dh was really sick so it is probably a good thing none of them made it to the egg because a sick old sperm probably wouldn't make a good connection and would have resulted in a loss. That is my story and I am sticking to it!
I know it is only 12dpo but I am sure I'm out. All my symptoms are gone. The sore boobs were just muscular from skating and going off chocolate was just my body saying enough already!
I want af to come early, my last couple of lp were 16 days but if af comes 2 days early I should be able to get all my smep bding in before I go away for 4 days.
This cycle I am doing - smiley opks, softcups, grapefruits, epo, preseed. I will go to the health shop and see if I can get mace here. If I have to fly out before O, I told dh he would have to put some in a jar and I will turkey baste it! We will bd the morning I fly out and I will keep it all in with a softcup.
I am sooooooo ready for this cycle, I WILL O before I get on that plane!!!!


----------



## soph77

mama, you should take me off the testing list because we were not able to follow the plan and it will drag the data down. But you can put me back up for the 16th May please :)


----------



## Nessicle

mamaxm said:


> well shoot if no one else is going to take it, i'll take the 2000th post! better start ordering my onsies :haha:

lol i was wanting to post this afternoon and noticed honeybee had said the person who posts 2000th will get their bfp and I kept refreshing the page and no one had posted! I couldnt post cos of what honeybee had said he he :haha: so i had to log off!

I couldnt take that guaranteed spot for a bfp when I have one :flower:

hope everyone is well I can't wait for bed time but it means work will be here too soon boo! It's kiling me being at work cos I get so tired early afternoon lol will have to take a nap at my desk


----------



## honeybee28

minidyson and soph - :hugs: hope she stays away. i hate her.
soph loving the pma!!!
minidyson sorry you're feeling down hun hope you feel better and she doesnt get you while you're sleeping!!


----------



## honeybee28

lol hey ness - can you drag me into first tri please!?


----------



## stardust22

minidyson and soph - sorry witch got you!! I am sure you will be joined by many of us for the May testing. :hugs:

WHy is this so bloody hard. Spend most of our life avoiding having a baby and when we want one its near on impossible arrrrggghhh! (sorry rant)


----------



## honeybee28

stardust22 said:


> minidyson and soph - sorry witch got you!! I am sure you will be joined by many of us for the May testing. :hugs:
> 
> WHy is this so bloody hard. Spend most of our life avoiding having a baby and when we want one its near on impossible arrrrggghhh! (sorry rant)

yup i totally feel your pain hun it's crazy. i had no idea it would be so hard :hugs:
but pma!!! it could happen this cycle!!! you never know what's around the next corner as they say. :flower:


----------



## soph77

Oh! I just read that royal jelly can diminish and reduce the signs of aging!!!


----------



## nevertogether

i hear ya stardust! :sulk:


----------



## soph77

And there is more...

&#8226; To reduce inflammation caused by illness or injury
&#8226; To naturally boost the bodies immune system
&#8226; To help treat auto-immune problems like non-rheumatoid arthritis

Good for my rheumatoid arthritis, oh wait that is non-rheumatoid
bummer


----------



## soph77

I'm trying to decide what extra fertility supplements to take, any suggestions?


----------



## honeybee28

mamaxmis the expert on them!! she was talking about one called femaprin (i think it was called), sounds good - im gonna look into it. and gonna look into black cohosh too.
royaljelly sounds good huh - i know mamaxm bought it but is waiting til next month to take it.


----------



## ttcstill

So sorry soph....... I really was pulling for ya...... :hugs: I guess it all about TEAM SMEP!!!!!!!


----------



## soph77

Thanks ttcstill! Just have to try REALLY REALLY hard this time!
Bought some more pre-seed so I don't run out and am going looking for maca today.
The only think I can't find about maca is if you take it for the whole cycle, or do you stop with pg. I seem to find contradicting info everywhere I look. Anyone have any more knowledge on maca?


----------



## mimiwc2010

nevertogether said:


> newmummy - we are both u.s. army so i'm stationed in germany and he is currently in indiana, US, receiving training before his 13 month deployment to kosovo. we've only been together two months this year :(

Wow, I feel for you girl! My hubby's in the military so he's gone half the time. But, I definitely don't know how you can be separated so much time! You're double brave! 

Hope you guys and the military can work something out ASAP so you can be stationed together and get your bean soon!

:flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow:


----------



## mimiwc2010

MyTurnYet said:


> Anyway, will try to BD tonight and tomorrow night...is that a good enough plan??:shrug:

I would still try to follow through with the rest of the plan if you can (BD tonight, tom, the next day, break day, then again).



Nixilix said:


> Right girls, I doing smep this month!! Let's hope I o on cd12/13 as usual, buy had early mc so not sure if I'll o as usual. Don't wana tire oh out!! Fx we all get a good outcome!!

Hope for the best for all of us!!!


----------



## LuckyD

So sorry to those that got BFNs :hugs:

As many people have said, this thread moves so fast that I can't keep up, but just wanted to say hi to everyone and fingers crossed for those that are left to test this month :flower:

For those that AF has got - next month is going to be your month I am sure! How could AF stand a chance against the mighty TTC Warriors? 

I am 6 or 7DPO today, not much to report but just waiting, waiting, waiting....if I do get a BFP this month I am totally attributing it to the SMEP.

xx


----------



## mamaxm

mimi- i made the horrible mistake of going to the peta website and watching their videos, i had no idea how badly animals were treated in slaughter houses, but especially in dairy/egg farms! i only drink organic milk now.. and try to avoid it as much as i can. and i never ate eggs. they've always made me sick for some reason. i hope to eventually go vegan, i was vegan for a few months but i wasn't taking any vitamins and my energy was completely shot.

squirellgirl- i LOVE fresh market, i don't know if you have one but it's a great store, way too expensive but worth it. we also have a co-op, new leaf market. and i've heard in defense of food is AMAZING, when i was in aveda my instructor was reading it and told us little bits about it every week. i can't wait to get my hands on it but i picked up a chuck palahnuik book today so i'm going to finish that first!

waiting4baby#1 & EVERYONE ELSE- i'm not taking anyone off the testing thread unless they REALLY want to be taken off! we've had bfps with girls who didn't follow it exactly and i think smep works without having to follow it to a t, not to say i'm not trying to this cycle, but i think you're just supposed to follow it the very best you can :) i don't want anyone to feel bad, ness & i both got bfps without following it exactly (and i know in my case i didn't follow it very exactly at all.. i'm trying to this cycle) so if you REALLLY feel like you didn't follow it AT ALL.. then you tell me you def. want your name off and i will :flower:

rachey- THANKS FOR JOINING ME FOR CINCO DE MAYO BFPS!!! :D speaking of, arein, when are you testing? the 6th? i think you're a day ahead of me.

soph- i replied to you in the maca thread, but i'll reply on here too just in case anyone is lurking this thread for info. maca is good to take for the whole cycle, personally i love it so far, gives me alot of energy. alot of herbalists suggest taking vitex with it (apparantly it creates a fertility super herb combo :happydance:) so i'm taking femaprin because it contains the highest quality vitex you can get and in high doses so you only have to take one pill a day, it also has b6 which is good too. i'm also taking folic acid throughout the whole cycle because apparantly little beanies wont stick if they don't have enough folic acid in the first week after implantation (which may have been my problem last cycle, i was waiting for a bfp to start taking it, now i'm taking it religiously). royal jelly is also safe to take with maca and vitex, i'm just waiting to take it till next cycle if there is one.. which there wont be :haha: because i don't want to introduce too much to my body at one time. there's a really good website, that lays everything out for you and categorizes the herbs so you can see which ones you need to take and which ones go well together.. https://natural-fertility-info.com/fertility-herbs.
so they suggest you get one herb from each category, and if you want, multiples.. i'm not taking a detox herb or mens fertility, but someone else might want to so i'll post those too.

*Detoxification Herbs*
Yellow Dock
Burdock
Dandelion

*Fertility Tonic Herbs*
Nettles
Red Clover
Red Raspberry
Oat Straw
Lemon Balm
Skullcap
Rose Hips

*Hormonal Balancing Herbs*
Vitex
Dong Quai
Maca
False Unicorn
Wild Yam
Squaw Vine

*Mens Fertility Herbs*
Ginseng
Tribbulus
Maca

i may add in a detox next cycle but again, don't want to do too much at once. don't know why they don't have royal jelly on that page but they have an entire page about it on their website. i'd def check it out!


----------



## mamaxm

oh, and don't know if anyones drinking green tea, but i strongly suggest sweet leaf organic green tea, the mint and honey flavor. it is to DIE for. i normally am not a huge fan of green tea so i took my first sip today and almost fell on the ground i was so surprised! i love black tea but i have to say this beats it! 
also.. altiva's red raspberry leaf tea. i know i already said it, but seriously, this stuff it good. although i'm sure any of RRL tea is just as good, because all it has is RR leaves in it. and it's good to build a strong home for your baby! and farther into the pregnancy, helps with contractions and easy labor. everyone should drink it :)


----------



## soph77

Thanks mama, I spent hours on that website last night - so much info, I think i overloaded!
Folic acid is so important. I have been taking a prenatal and extra folate since January so just wanted to add something to make sure that the eggs are nice and healthy and if it gives the libido a kick start well thats good too!
Going to clean the lounge room and then have my first cup of raspberry leaf tea!


----------



## soph77

I am just learning so much everyday here. I love BnB!

I tell my girlfriends all this stuff and all the tmi cm stuff and they hang off every word I say. They think it is hilarious and don't know where I learn it all from. They are very supportive of my journey and both want to be mothers too, but haven't found their special partners yet. I tell them I am doing all the research so when they find their mate they wont have to waste any time getting down to business. I will get them started and tell them what to do and when to do it and what to take to help get it done!


----------



## mamaxm

ooh congrats! i use two packets of sugar. real sugar though, because apparantly artificial sweeteners aren't good when ttc. i'm sipping on my green tea right now, think i'll have my second cup of RRL right before i go to bed.


----------



## soph77

Maybe naive, but I thought that the RRL tea would be red!


----------



## mamaxm

haha, i kinda thought that too :blush: well i'm off to enjoy some chips& salsa & ORGANIC horizon sour cream! and river monsters. i love animal planet when they actually show educational shows about animals, not just stupid reality shows, or lost tapes. what an awful show. lost tapes. they cancelled escape to chimp eden for LOST TAPES?!?!? ugh. anyways. be back on later girls :)


----------



## wantingagirl

yeah honeybee like sienna and savannah. I havent been on a while needed a few days off from thinking about ttc. Thought was funny you doing headstands hehe.....
im good today thanks how are you? I think boys are easier to conceive

Amethyst - Im not really sure on the advice im on cycle 6 too using softcups, EPO and the clearblue fertilty monitor, I just guess keep trying, GL and the SMEP plan is great.

ttcstill Im not good at temping but anywhere between 12-16 days and at least just over 10 days for implantation to take place

Sorry she got you reality puppet, how long you been trying for, GL for this month!!! Soph sorry for your BFN, Im just hoping its too early

I want pink in my life too I liked all the names I quoted above but my hubby likes maddison and I like Chloe too so we r thinking either chloe maddison or maddison chloe my son is called 'cody daniel' love that name and if we have another boy want to call him Riley. I like jackson but my hubby wasnt keen oh and also like jessica. I liked Mason but hubby not keen on that either. 

Yeah Soph love all the jewellery its gorgeous and yur hair was lovely with the flowers. 

wow they names are so cool Lucia and the great sperm race is great makes you reaslise its not easy and so much they are up against!

Yes thats exactly what I think Soph the thing is if I got pregnant I would be quite upset in a way to move to 1st trimester if you know what I mean leaving all you guys hate to think what I would be like if couldnt speak to you anymore

Welcome Lisa!

GL and Welcome nevertogether! So sorry you dont see DH much!

Nixilix GL and good to see you, GL to everyone else too.

I had a dream last nite got a BFP but only on cycle day 4!

Testing date 7th may plz


----------



## xLuciax

Morning girls aaahh! this thread has gone so fast since I posted early evening yesterday lol how are you all? i'm so tired I havent slept right for 7 days keep waking up every hour on the hour been so frustrating


----------



## xLuciax

oh just wanted to say girls in the UK who are buying the clear blue digital OPK sainsburys is the cheapest place to get them at £17 I was in superdrug yesterday and they are £23! just for 7 sticks god pricey this TTC stuff isnt it lol


----------



## Cupcake1979

Just an update from me as I haven't been on for a while... AF due yesterday still no signs and I am never one to EVER be late! Although still testing BFN!! Have a doctors appointment booked for tomorrow...

Don't you just hate the way mother nature decides to throw you a curve ball... was all on track for new cycle and she doesn't show!!!! Grrrrr very frustrating!

How is everyone else this morning?


----------



## stardust22

Cupcake1979 said:


> Just an update from me as I haven't been on for a while... AF due yesterday still no signs and I am never one to EVER be late! Although still testing BFN!! Have a doctors appointment booked for tomorrow...
> 
> Don't you just hate the way mother nature decides to throw you a curve ball... was all on track for new cycle and she doesn't show!!!! Grrrrr very frustrating!
> 
> How is everyone else this morning?

Hey chickadee, nice to see you on here! think I have some kind of RSI from too much typing or texting:shrug: but will text ya later. Working way thry my slimming world cook book, quiche now. Weigh in Wed and better lose at least 2 pound for all this effort.

Hope everyone is ok and bring on some more BFP's!!!


----------



## mamaxm

ugh that's how i was last cycle cupcake, but i think it was because i had a chem. 
temp is unusually high this morning, going to have to do some research on whether or not maca/femaprin/RRLT can raise your temps. usually it's in the 97.9-98.3 range before o. 
well 3? days until SMEP baby dancing! so ready to just get past o and onto the 2ww.


----------



## Firedancer41

soph77 said:


> Oh! I just read that royal jelly can diminish and reduce the signs of aging!!!

When I first heard about people using royal jelly to TTC, I was curious because years ago I used a skincare line that had a very expensive day cream containing royal jelly for that reason!


----------



## AreIn83

Oh my goodness sakes, a girl takes a day off and has a novel to read when she gets back. I'm trying to catch up on everyone's business. 
I'm meeting my stepmother-in-law at the herbalist tonight, so very excited! Hopefully I can find out some good information and I'll pass on whatever she tells me to you guys-I think just Mamaxm and Honeybee-that are jumping on the herbal train.

I was going to mention also that I've read drinking as much as one cup of coffee a day can half your chances of conceiving. Isn't that crazy? Plus it can double your chances of miscarriage once pregnant. I can't go without my coffee in the morning but I've waaaaaaay cut back in the last 2 months. I had an awful headache for about 2 weeks when I first cut back but it's not so bad now. I drink two small cups in the morning and only buy decaf soda. Lots of water!


----------



## AreIn83

Mamaxm-It's not all artificial sweetners that are bad for preg, it's the sweetners that contain Saccharin which would be Sweet 'N Low or the pink packets. I don't know what you UK girls have there. Splenda is ok and so is Equal. I know you're on a vegetarian/organic diet, have you tried Agave Nectar for sweetening? It's delicious! It comes in a bottle like honey.


----------



## spencerbear

Im 13 DPO today, so AF due tomorrow. Thought she had arrived just now when out with my MIL, had a sudden feeling of being really wet. Made her find some toilets so i could check......but nothing there. Guess we will seewhat tomorrow brings.....

If AF starts tomorrow then il be starting on royal jelly to help imporve the quality of my eggs. I only have 1 ovary, so poor thing does the work of 2 and i worry that im not porducing lovely healthy eggs.

Hope everyone else is good????

:hugs: to anyone with AF or a BFN


----------



## nevertogether

mamaxm said:


> ugh that's how i was last cycle cupcake, but i think it was because i had a chem.
> temp is unusually high this morning, going to have to do some research on whether or not maca/femaprin/RRLT can raise your temps. usually it's in the 97.9-98.3 range before o.
> well 3? days until SMEP baby dancing! so ready to just get past o and onto the 2ww.

Not sure if this helps! I found it while researching about all of these things you ladies are talking about :)

Benefits of Maca root are a higher metabolism causing fat loss and higher energy levels:

Maca is known to cause an increase in body temperature for many users. I have definitely experienced this effect, with my average basal body temperature rising from around 36.8 degrees to around 37.3 degrees after fourteen days of taking 3 teaspoons of gelatinised maca per day.

There are many reports on the web from hypothyroid patients of their body temperatures increasing by as much as 2 degrees Celsius up to and above the normal basal body temperature of around 37.0 degrees Celsius (98.6 degrees Fahrenheit). These dramatic increases in basal body temperature tend to be achieved after a couple of months of using maca root consistently.

Your thyroid is your bodys thermostat:

It is generally the case that low body temperature is indicative of poor thyroid function. While you probably wouldnt call yourself hypothyroid unless you found your basal body temperature to be at least a degree below the average 37 degrees Celsius, a body temperature of only half a degree below 37 is a good indication that your thyroid isnt functioning as well as it could be  Broda Barnes MD (a very influential thyroid expert) stated in 1976 that 40% of American people were hypothyroid, that is, had underactive thyroid glands.(9)

As is the case generally with maca root, there are not a wealth of studies and trials done to prove macas ability to benefit the thyroid. However, one case study on the internet shows a mans T4 (thyroid hormone) level to have increased noticeably with maca according to blood tests(10).

Many people have had to reduce the dose of or stop taking their thyroid medication after a short period of using maca to avoid overstimulation  this indicates the benefits of maca root are increased thyroid hormone output, and therefore you dont require as much thyroid hormone from an exogenous source.

Improving thyroid function and raising body temperature could help sportsmen, bodybuilders and fitness enthusiasts primarily by increasing the rate of fat burning. If your thyroid is brought back up to speed it means you will be burning more calories 24/7  a primed thyroid is the key to getting really shredded!

But improved thyroid function also means a better functioning immune system, more refreshing sleep, less headaches and sinus problems, less joint pains, healthier skin, less menstrual problems for women, and the list goes on Notice how this list mirrors the set of health complaints that maca is reputed to cure could maca root be improving peoples symptoms primarily by improving their thyroids?

There are already a number of legal supplements and illegal drugs taken by bodybuilders precisely for the purpose of revving up the thyroid. Examples of legal supplements are plant based selenium, iodine or guggulsterones, and Cytomel is a drug used to treat hypothyroid patients that, although only available by prescription, is used by bodybuilders on cutting cycles.

The theory in the bodybuilding world is that, for every degree your body temperature increases you burn 7 percent more calories, and it looks like maca can get you at least one degree up!

Stimulants such as ephedra, guarana and caffeine, used by bodybuilders to increase metabolism, work by increasing Central Nervous System (CNS) activity through stimulating the adrenals. A lot of doctors feel this will, in time, burn out the adrenals, which would cause a whole lot of problems. Despite the general consensus, Im yet to see any evidence that coffee will burn out your adrenals, but what is certain is that the body adapts to these stimulants after a period of time and they do become less effective.

Judging by results of thyroid patients using maca root for extended periods of time, it does not look like the benefits of maca root are temporary - if maca is indeed rejuvenating, rather than simply using, the adrenals, then there is no reason why the benefits of maca root should not be permanent.

Side note: There isnt any documentation on whether maca root will raise your body temperature if you already have a normal body temperature. My guess would be that it may move you slightly above 37 degrees, as Ive seen evidence that the optimum body temperature is higher than this, but given it is an adaptogenic herb that has traditionally been eaten in high quantities, I doubt it would take you above whats optimum.

For example, whilst consistently being at 40 degrees C might help you burn fat, I doubt its a particularly healthy situation to be in  at this temp. youd probably never manage to get to sleep!


----------



## nevertogether

Full link: https://www.muscle-health-fitness.com/benefits-of-maca-root.html


----------



## Firedancer41

AreIn83 said:


> Mamaxm-It's not all artificial sweetners that are bad for preg, it's the sweetners that contain Saccharin which would be Sweet 'N Low or the pink packets. I don't know what you UK girls have there. Splenda is ok and so is Equal. I know you're on a vegetarian/organic diet, have you tried Agave Nectar for sweetening? It's delicious! It comes in a bottle like honey.

I love agave! It's an ideal natural sweetener because of its low glycemic level.

I have to disagree with the comment about Splenda/sucralose and Equal/aspartame being ok...As a health & wellness consultant, I recommend to my clients to steer clear of any artificial sweeteners as much as possible. Aspartame has been found to penetrate the brain blood barrier. It can actually build up to toxic levels. I personally know a woman who suffered temporary paralysis due to her daily diet Coke habit. Bottom line is that it is chemically-derived and should be used sparingly, if at all.

Splenda claims to be derived from sugar, implying that it is a natural source of sweetener, but it also has been chemically manipulated...It is actually a chlorinated compound that can affect kidney and lung health, also containing petroleum by-products. Dr. Janet Hull has done terrific research on the dangers of Splenda. I'm sure if you google search her name and *Spenda* you'll come up with many results.

(Hope you don't mind me chiming in here, but artificial sweeteners and their misleading claims is something that gets me fired up LOL)


----------



## Firedancer41

mamaxm said:


> oh, and don't know if anyones drinking green tea, but i strongly suggest sweet leaf organic green tea, the mint and honey flavor. it is to DIE for. i normally am not a huge fan of green tea so i took my first sip today and almost fell on the ground i was so surprised! i love black tea but i have to say this beats it!
> also.. altiva's red raspberry leaf tea. i know i already said it, but seriously, this stuff it good. although i'm sure any of RRL tea is just as good, because all it has is RR leaves in it. and it's good to build a strong home for your baby! and farther into the pregnancy, helps with contractions and easy labor. everyone should drink it :)

I have seen sites recommending green tea when TTC, but I have steered clear of it, since the EGCG found in it decreases the absorption of folic acid. (I do love an occasional iced green tea from Panera, but am afraid to consume it regularly).


----------



## AreIn83

Firedancer41 said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> Mamaxm-It's not all artificial sweetners that are bad for preg, it's the sweetners that contain Saccharin which would be Sweet 'N Low or the pink packets. I don't know what you UK girls have there. Splenda is ok and so is Equal. I know you're on a vegetarian/organic diet, have you tried Agave Nectar for sweetening? It's delicious! It comes in a bottle like honey.
> 
> I love agave! It's an ideal natural sweetener because of its low glycemic level.
> 
> I have to disagree with the comment about Splenda/sucralose and Equal/aspartame being ok...As a health & wellness consultant, I recommend to my clients to steer clear of any artificial sweeteners as much as possible. Aspartame has been found to penetrate the brain blood barrier. It can actually build up to toxic levels. I personally know a woman who suffered temporary paralysis due to her daily diet Coke habit. Bottom line is that it is chemically-derived and should be used sparingly, if at all.
> 
> Splenda claims to be derived from sugar, implying that it is a natural source of sweetener, but it also has been chemically manipulated...It is actually a chlorinated compound that can affect kidney and lung health, also containing petroleum by-products. Dr. Janet Hull has done terrific research on the dangers of Splenda. I'm sure if you google search her name and *Spenda* you'll come up with many results.
> 
> (Hope you don't mind me chiming in here, but artificial sweeteners and their misleading claims is something that gets me fired up LOL)Click to expand...

Good to know!!! My OBGYN gave me that information, she had just instructed me to stay away from Saccharin. So I went and scoured all of the sweetner labels at the store, I looked pretty crazy I'm sure. I don't care for the taste of artificial sweetners anyway, I can always taste them. What is the newest that they've put out, it's in the Vitamin Water 0? It tastes awful but I cannot remember the name for anything.


----------



## AreIn83

Stevia! That's what it is.


----------



## Firedancer41

AreIn83 said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> Mamaxm-It's not all artificial sweetners that are bad for preg, it's the sweetners that contain Saccharin which would be Sweet 'N Low or the pink packets. I don't know what you UK girls have there. Splenda is ok and so is Equal. I know you're on a vegetarian/organic diet, have you tried Agave Nectar for sweetening? It's delicious! It comes in a bottle like honey.
> 
> I love agave! It's an ideal natural sweetener because of its low glycemic level.
> 
> I have to disagree with the comment about Splenda/sucralose and Equal/aspartame being ok...As a health & wellness consultant, I recommend to my clients to steer clear of any artificial sweeteners as much as possible. Aspartame has been found to penetrate the brain blood barrier. It can actually build up to toxic levels. I personally know a woman who suffered temporary paralysis due to her daily diet Coke habit. Bottom line is that it is chemically-derived and should be used sparingly, if at all.
> 
> Splenda claims to be derived from sugar, implying that it is a natural source of sweetener, but it also has been chemically manipulated...It is actually a chlorinated compound that can affect kidney and lung health, also containing petroleum by-products. Dr. Janet Hull has done terrific research on the dangers of Splenda. I'm sure if you google search her name and *Spenda* you'll come up with many results.
> 
> (Hope you don't mind me chiming in here, but artificial sweeteners and their misleading claims is something that gets me fired up LOL)Click to expand...
> 
> Good to know!!! My OBGYN gave me that information, she had just instructed me to stay away from Saccharin. So I went and scoured all of the sweetner labels at the store, I looked pretty crazy I'm sure. I don't care for the taste of artificial sweetners anyway, I can always taste them. What is the newest that they've put out, it's in the Vitamin Water 0? It tastes awful but I cannot remember the name for anything.Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure that Vitamin Water Zero contains stevia. We use stevia from time to time (actually grow it in our garden-it's not bad added to iced tea with sprigs of mint) but it does have a funky aftertaste that stays with you!


----------



## Firedancer41

AreIn83 said:


> Stevia! That's what it is.

Ha! You beat me to it :haha:


----------



## AreIn83

I can't tolerate it at all. I can taste it in everything! So basically, there are no artificial sweetners that you can buy that are safe.


----------



## louloubabs

I need to stop missing days on here. It takes me far too long to catch up. Anyway, hope everyone had a good weekend.

I'll make a TTC Warriors Banner later. Gotta go to work in a mo but I will do it, I promise 

XxX:kiss:


----------



## louloubabs

Ok girls. I've done it now :D

If you right click on it and then click 'properties' and copy and paste the url then put at the beginning and at the end it should work.

https://i.imgur.com/y4uvm.gif

XxX:kiss:


----------



## stardust22

louloubabs said:


> Ok girls. I've done it now :D
> 
> If you right click on it and then click 'properties' and copy and paste the url then put at the beginning and at the end it should work.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/y4uvm.gif
> 
> XxX:kiss:


Yay........... LOULOUBABS THAT'S FAB!
:thumbup:


----------



## honeybee28

YEY thanks loulou.xxx


----------



## trying 4 3rd

Hello ladies!!! :hi: I was wondering if I could join the group. The stupid :witch: got me today :cry: so I am going to try SMEP this cycle. :thumbup: GL to everyone and lots of :dust:!!!!!!!!


----------



## AreIn83

Welcome Trying 4 3rd.


----------



## mimiwc2010

AreIn83 said:


> I was going to mention also that I've read drinking as much as one cup of coffee a day can half your chances of conceiving. Isn't that crazy? Plus it can double your chances of miscarriage once pregnant. I can't go without my coffee in the morning but I've waaaaaaay cut back in the last 2 months. I had an awful headache for about 2 weeks when I first cut back but it's not so bad now. I drink two small cups in the morning and only buy decaf soda. Lots of water!

:shock: I knew you couldn't drink coffee when pregnant...but lord! Don't know how I'm going to give up all these addictions! Just gave up cigs, cut down alcohol...but coffee too... Ugh! I'm getting crankier by the second just thinking about all this #-o. Have to run and get some decaf NOW!

I bought some decaf vanilla chai tea yesterday, and it's so good. Will def try the agave, saw it yesterday at the store and had no clue what it was.

I do agree that anything that needs a chemical reaction to be called a finished product is def not good for you! I'm a chemist, so I know the solvents and chemicals used for these processes, and you CAN'T get rid of these 100%...they're nasty!!!

Hope all these herbs, supplements, and tricks do some good and bring us :bfp:s SOON!


----------



## nevertogether

i wish AF would just start. geez. my lower back pain is freaking ridiculous! after missing last month with negative tests, i NEED this month to start so i can get back on track. but low and behold..still waiting... :cry:


----------



## mimiwc2010

Welcome trying for third...GL!!


----------



## honeybee28

hi trying4 3rd! fx for you that this is your lucky month.

1dpo today yey. i want it more than ever before this month, gaaaaah this 2ww is really gonna drag!!


----------



## AreIn83

mimiwc-Like trying to get pregnant and not being able to isn't hard enough, you have to give up the good stuff and stick to....grapefruit juice...yuck. I had some with lunch, it wasn't awful but I'm not a fan.
I loooooove Chai tea! Spiced Chai is my favorite. I have some vanilla in my desk, too.


----------



## trying 4 3rd

honeybee28 said:


> YEY thanks loulou.xxx

Honeybee do you mind if I use your team smep banner?


----------



## honeybee28

i can only have grapefruit juice if i down it!!
im cutting back on the good stuff but still having it. if i cut out alcohol now i'd be a wreck. being able to have a couple of drinks at the weekend is the only thing that is alright about not being pregnant! i've never smoked though luckily so havent had to cut that out.

AreIn - how's the ovacue going?


----------



## honeybee28

trying 4 3rd said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> YEY thanks loulou.xxx
> 
> Honeybee do you mind if I use your team smep banner?Click to expand...

no not at all go right ahead!! I didnt make it, i wish i knew how!!


----------



## Titi

+ opk ...........whoop!


----------



## nevertogether

i blame my dad for my addiction to grapefruit juice. he used to make us have a grapefruit a day for breakfast. now i can go through a liter a day if i don't watch myself!


----------



## Titi

trying 4 3rd said:


> Hello ladies!!! :hi: I was wondering if I could join the group. The stupid :witch: got me today :cry: so I am going to try SMEP this cycle. :thumbup: GL to everyone and lots of :dust:!!!!!!!!

welcome! Sorry about the witch. How long were you ttc with your first two?


----------



## AreIn83

Honeybee-so far, so good. I'm skeptical, of course. It's just too easy. I'm going to be more excited when it quits saying "Not Fertile" like it does right now. 

titi-Go get it!


----------



## AreIn83

nevertogether said:


> i blame my dad for my addiction to grapefruit juice. he used to make us have a grapefruit a day for breakfast. now i can go through a liter a day if i don't watch myself!

My mom always bought us red grapefruit juice when we were little but I'm pretty sure that doesn't count in this instance!


----------



## honeybee28

eeee i cant wait to see how well it works! Does it go straight from not fertile to fertile or does it have a stage in between?


----------



## trying 4 3rd

honeybee28 said:


> trying 4 3rd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> YEY thanks loulou.xxx
> 
> Honeybee do you mind if I use your team smep banner?Click to expand...
> 
> no not at all go right ahead!! I didnt make it, i wish i knew how!!Click to expand...

thank you! now how do I copy it? lol


----------



## mimiwc2010

Woohoo Titi...get it girl! ahahah Love how you just squeeze your to-the-point updates around.

The only way I like grapefruit is if it's freshly squeezed with VODKA! Oh my...it is delicious!!! Otherwise, tastes like sh*t to me. I'm sure some of us are going to miss the alcohol when we get our BFPs!


----------



## honeybee28

a ha!!! You right click on it and go to properties and it should give you a web address. copy it, go to your signature in user CP and paste that in, putting directly in front of it and directly after it, and it should work!
i only learnt how to do these things the other day!!
hope it works!!


----------



## trying 4 3rd

Titi said:


> trying 4 3rd said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!! :hi: I was wondering if I could join the group. The stupid :witch: got me today :cry: so I am going to try SMEP this cycle. :thumbup: GL to everyone and lots of :dust:!!!!!!!!
> 
> welcome! Sorry about the witch. How long were you ttc with your first two?Click to expand...

I didn't have to ttc with my first two so this has been very upsetting at times. I had just gotten off the bcp when I got pg with both my daughters. Very different this time but I have met a lot of neat ladies during this time so that makes it a little easier sometimes.


----------



## AreIn83

It goes from Not Fertile, uhm...there's a middle stage but I can't remember what it says, to Peak Fertility. It won't confirm O without the $100 vaginal probe which I won't buy because I'm still temping for O confirmation. It even has a disclaimer on it that says "If you do not achieve pregnancy after 6 months of use, consult your physician". Pretty cool.


----------



## AreIn83

mimi-I do love my beer.....


----------



## nevertogether

i live in germany where beer is served in the baby's bottle, lol j/k. it's so tempting..but DH and i gave it up for TTC. sooo hard.


----------



## AreIn83

Never-I quit drinking for a long time to try to see if it would help, it didn't so now I just enjoy once or twice a month.


----------



## nevertogether

hmmm...lol don't tell me that!


----------



## minidyson

Sorry ladies. The evil :witch: got me today.

:cry:


----------



## nevertogether

can you ask her to come visit me so i can keep my sanity?


----------



## trying 4 3rd

minidyson said:


> Sorry ladies. The evil :witch: got me today.
> 
> :cry:

Sorry about the :witch: getting you. She got me today too. :cry:


----------



## minidyson

trying 4 3rd said:


> minidyson said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies. The evil :witch: got me today.
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Sorry about the :witch: getting you. She got me today too. :cry:Click to expand...

She's such an old hag. One of these days we'll see the back of her for 9 months :thumbup:


----------



## stardust22

minidyson said:


> Sorry ladies. The evil :witch: got me today.
> 
> :cry:

Oh hun, sorry for the wicked witch! ttc warriors we are :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Hey can you put me down for 5th please :) If you dont mind me asking, Are you ttc straight away mamaxm :)


----------



## brillbride

hi girls joining you--6th cycle ttc since MC end of Oct..i have tried smep before in one of my previous non-successful cycles but im willing to give it another shot this month.....iim due now the 7th of May--near died--cant believe it--may--thats the month i was supposed to be due...fingers crossed 4us..xx


----------



## stardust22

brillbride said:


> hi girls joining you--6th cycle ttc since MC end of Oct..i have tried smep before in one of my previous non-successful cycles but im willing to give it another shot this month.....iim due now the 7th of May--near died--cant believe it--may--thats the month i was supposed to be due...fingers crossed 4us..xx

Welcome Brillbride,

I hope this time is successful for you hun and this group are great at keeping you positive and the support is fantastic!!!! :hugs:


----------



## brillbride

aw thanx a mil stardust--i just see you had your MMC at 12 wks--me too...sorry yours wasnt that long ago---wishing you great success this month...xxxx


----------



## mamaxm

arein- i'm a US girl! floridian to be exact. haha! didn't know about the sweetners though, i thought all artificial ones are bad! oh well, i already bought a giant box of sugar.

nevertogether- thanks so much for the info! i was so worried this morning i went out and bought a new thermometer.. oh well it's pink and it's cute. worth it.

nixilix- i am ttc with a passion! got my warrior paint on and my eye on the prize.. when my mom had her mc, the doc told her she needed to wait until at least one AF passed and she said F that, and concieved my sister that cycle! i am following in her footsteps :)

well girls as an herbaholic i went out and bought red clover today, the kind that comes liquid with a dropper? apparantly it's good to take with RRL tea and helps your body be less acidic or something, more sperm friendly. tastes like tea. i also went out and bought a teapot! it's lime green, got it at marshalls for $15!
despite all my new stuff i am having a totally crappy day. maintenance came into my apartment without our permission while we weren't home and "fixed" a leak in the ceiling that we never complained about (we never noticed it, must've happened while we werent home today) and left tile and dust and water EVERYWHERE. basically pulled out the bit of the ceiling that was leaking, replaced it, and then left everything on the floor. ridiculous. then they had the nerve to leave a note saying "we took pictures of your apartment. you are not allowed to paint your walls. we will be charging your account". because stupid OH was working on a painting and got some on the wall (he uses spray paint). so furious. i can't wait to get out of here.
arein, i can't wait to hear what your herbalist says.


----------



## mamaxm

minidy :hugs: on to warriors :)


----------



## stardust22

brillbride said:


> aw thanx a mil stardust--i just see you had your MMC at 12 wks--me too...sorry yours wasnt that long ago---wishing you great success this month...xxxx

Thank you too:flower: its been a tough few months but systems go go go lol!

Cant wait for all the new BFP's to start happening, we are really due some now x


----------



## minidyson

Right - that's it. I've had a little cry and a large glass (bottle) of red (!) and I'm done being miserable. New cycle, new chance. Was going to take a couple of months off to have a great summer hol, but no - gonna keep trying. I want my baby. The stupid witch better watch out as this is the last I am going to see of her....:growlmad:

Raaaaaaah!!!!

Ok - soooo going to add the banners now.


----------



## stardust22

minidyson said:


> Right - that's it. I've had a little cry and a large glass (bottle) of red (!) and I'm done being miserable. New cycle, new chance. Was going to take a couple of months off to have a great summer hol, but no - gonna keep trying. I want my baby. The stupid witch better watch out as this is the last I am going to see of her....:growlmad:
> 
> Raaaaaaah!!!!
> 
> Ok - soooo going to add the banners now.

That's it girl!!! PMA all the way :thumbup:

Hope that wine was GOOOOOD! im on slimming world BOOOOOO!


----------



## minidyson

stardust22 said:


> minidyson said:
> 
> 
> Right - that's it. I've had a little cry and a large glass (bottle) of red (!) and I'm done being miserable. New cycle, new chance. Was going to take a couple of months off to have a great summer hol, but no - gonna keep trying. I want my baby. The stupid witch better watch out as this is the last I am going to see of her....:growlmad:
> 
> Raaaaaaah!!!!
> 
> Ok - soooo going to add the banners now.
> 
> That's it girl!!! PMA all the way :thumbup:
> 
> Hope that wine was GOOOOOD! im on slimming world BOOOOOO!Click to expand...

Slimming world? Is that red day/green day? If it is, my wine was red so that's ok right? :haha:


----------



## mamaxm

that's right! RAH! no giving up. we're warriors and we don't quit till we conquer.
SO relieved. i am pretty sure i have an estrogen deficiency and i was worried about drinking the RRL tea because it increases estrogen, but pairing it with red clover balances it out while still getting the good effects of both. thank god. 
i also bought yogi bedtime tea.. i nap during the day so i don't sleep well at night. it has valerian root, passion flower, licorice root, spearmint leaf, chamomile flower, skullcap leaf, cardamom seed, cinnamon bark, st john's wort leaf and flower, rose hip, raspberry leaf, english lavender flower and stevia leaf. oh sh*t. stevia. that was supposed to be bad right? 
ugh. not drinking a drop of it until i do more research on those herbs. darnit.


----------



## mamaxm

ugh. the very first herb i googled was english lavender and lo and behold "english lavender should NOT be consumed by those who are pregnant or trying to concieve as it can bind the testosterone in a developing fetus". 
great. oh well, it was only 3.00. now i have to find something to put me to bed.


----------



## ttcstill

Hi ladies just wanted to drop in and say hi...... congrats to any bfp's I may have missd and BIG :hugs: to those who got attacked by the :witch:


----------



## mamaxm

thanks ttcstill! :)
yes we're definetly due for some bfps, whoever's up next to test has a bfp. gemma g. haven't heard from her in a while!


----------



## mamaxm

YES! RED CLOVER HELPS WITH SCARRING IN THE TUBES! :happydance:
i had PID when i was 16, not from an std.. i was one of the 0.01% of people that get it 'unexplicably'.. the nurse actually told me i had an std before she even tested me, convinced me i did and gave me a speech on safe sex and how this was going to impact the rest of my life.. then when my std tests came back negative she was on the floor apologizing. but the PID was severe and caused some scarring. hooray for impulsively buying red clover!


----------



## soph77

Morning! Can't get the second banner to work:( 
Is the code correct?


----------



## soph77

Never mind, I fixed it :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

:wave: Everyone!

I tried to start the SMEP this cycle and DH couldn't keep up, so needless to say we only BD every other day (roughly) CD11, CD14 CD16 CD18 CD20 with O being CD18-ish. Trust me my opk's are confusing!!! :haha:
Soooooo.....if I do not get my bfp this cycle, I am going to try like hell to SMEP. Any herbs or foods that will pump up my DH's stamina?

:rofl:

CD25 or CD26 today - AF was screwy last cycle spotted first day and last day and AF during that time in between. Total: 9 days - never have that happen. So to be safe I am either 7 or 8 dpo.


----------



## amethyst77

minidyson said:


> Right - that's it. I've had a little cry and a large glass (bottle) of red (!) and I'm done being miserable. New cycle, new chance. Was going to take a couple of months off to have a great summer hol, but no - gonna keep trying. I want my baby. The stupid witch better watch out as this is the last I am going to see of her....:growlmad:
> 
> Raaaaaaah!!!!
> 
> Ok - soooo going to add the banners now.

Awww minidyson that's how I was feeling yesterday. Am now feeling a bit more positive and hope the smep works for lots of us this month.
Sorry to all those :witch: got :(
Can I add the banner too, please??
xx


----------



## amethyst77

Mamaxm, have you tried any form of sleep mist pillow spray stuff? I use it and love it, relaxes me and really helps me sleep.

Hi tryforbaby2 :wave:


----------



## tryforbaby2

amethyst77 said:


> Mamaxm, have you tried any form of sleep mist pillow spray stuff? I use it and love it, relaxes me and really helps me sleep.
> 
> Hi tryforbaby2 :wave:


:hi: HiYa!!!


----------



## rocksy2185

I just had to run on here and post... Is it sad that after 10 months I still get excited when I see a big fat smiley face on my OPK????

Is it not one of the most beautiful sights in the world???

:D

I feel like such a pg geek hehe

FX for a tonne more BFP's on any kind of kit you take!!! 

xx


----------



## amethyst77

rocksy2185 said:


> I just had to run on here and post... Is it sad that after 10 months I still get excited when I see a big fat smiley face on my OPK????
> 
> Is it not one of the most beautiful sights in the world???
> 
> :D
> 
> I feel like such a pg geek hehe
> 
> FX for a tonne more BFP's on any kind of kit you take!!!
> 
> xx

:) he he.
Fingers crossed and :dust:
xxx


----------



## mamaxm

tryforbaby#2- maca is supposed to be great for female or male libido!

amethyst- i'll have to find some. i'm trying very hard to keep myself awake right now. i'll be out by 9.

rocksy- i love seeing the smileys! brightens up my whole day, can't wait to start using them.. c'mon cd8!


----------



## rocksy2185

C'mon for mamaxm's cd8!!!!! 

And BIIIIIG FX for amethyst xx


----------



## MyTurnYet

tryforbaby2 said:


> :wave: Everyone!
> 
> I tried to start the SMEP this cycle and DH couldn't keep up, so needless to say we only BD every other day (roughly) CD11, CD14 CD16 CD18 CD20 with O being CD18-ish. Trust me my opk's are confusing!!! :haha:
> Soooooo.....if I do not get my bfp this cycle, I am going to try like hell to SMEP. Any herbs or foods that will pump up my DH's stamina?
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> CD25 or CD26 today - AF was screwy last cycle spotted first day and last day and AF during that time in between. Total: 9 days - never have that happen. So to be safe I am either 7 or 8 dpo.

Tryforbaby2, DH is the same with me! Doing the best I can to SMEP this month...still have tonight and tomorrow night to go, then a break and one last time on Wed. Oh my. 

Have you ever seen that show "You are what you eat?" They always say how Zinc is supposed to help with sex drive...DH has a fear of swallowing pills, so I try to feed him strawberries, sunflower seeds and pumpkin seeds. All that stuff has Zinc in it.


----------



## Loren

hiiii ive posted in heree at the begining of the month, i'm still doing smep but insted of using OPK's i'm just going by twinges, CM and an OV calc.going by OV calc and creamy egg whitey CM today, buttt CP is medium n softy smoothy feelin if that makes sense, but anyway going by OV calc i should OV tomorrow (14th april) CD17, god nos if i do but i'm going to BD today , wed and thurs skip fri and carry on every second day from satday?xxxx


----------



## mommyB

Tonight is my first night of BD with SMEP!! So excited!


----------



## mimiwc2010

:hug: to all the one's who got the witch!

GL to all the ladies who are starting the fun, got smiley faces, and, for God's sake...GET THAT EGG so we can start celebrating the :bfp:s!!!!!! 

FXd for all!

:dust:


----------



## mamaxm

Loren- you've got it right except for after saturday you can stop. have fun!
mommyb- i can't wait to get to cd8 so i actually feel like i'm doing something, time flies once you get to cd8, you'll be in the 2ww in no time. catch that egg! our statistics are lower than what the SMEP site says they should be, so we're due some bfps!
got my red raspberry leaf tea just waiting for me to drink it, and good thing i bought a new thermometer, that leak in my ceiling completely ruined my old one and my $40 scale, along with the $90 straightener i use in the salon and tons of makeup, toothbrushes, toothpaste.. god i hate this apartment complex.


----------



## aragornlover8

Hey guys! DH and I are using SMEP this cycle and I think I may have messed it up already :haha: . I am currently on CD15. DH and I bd'd last night (in between CD13 and 14 in the wee hours of the morning, but we hadn't gone to bed yet) around 3am or so. I'm wondering if it's okay to count that as our bd session on CD14, as it was technically that day anyway. In that case, should I skip today all together and wait for CD16 to bd again? Assuming I don't get a positive opk until then?


----------



## mamaxm

no i think that's fine, just keep on keepin on! OH and i had alot of sessions like that. FX'd!


----------



## spencerbear

Well today is the day 14DPO and i think im going to drop the stats down again. My back has just started with its usual ache, so its just a matter of time.....:cry::cry::cry: oh well time to crack open the bottle of wine in the fridge.


----------



## wantingagirl

soph77 said:


> I am just learning so much everyday here. I love BnB!
> 
> I tell my girlfriends all this stuff and all the tmi cm stuff and they hang off every word I say. They think it is hilarious and don't know where I learn it all from. They are very supportive of my journey and both want to be mothers too, but haven't found their special partners yet. I tell them I am doing all the research so when they find their mate they wont have to waste any time getting down to business. I will get them started and tell them what to do and when to do it and what to take to help get it done!

:haha: im the same learnt alot since wanting a baby


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi Lucia I hope you are ok. Im gud just focusing on this month now and a January baby!!! I am so rubbish at OPK I use the CBFM rules out the work for me lol....

Cupcake any update FX firmly for you!

Gingerwhinger havent heard from you in a while?

hehe... AreIn83 Im the same dont get on pc as much anymore and pages and pages to read. Hows your Ovacue going?

Spencerbear how are you, any signs of anything yet?

trying 4 3rd sorry about your AF and GL for this month, we can do it

Loulou thanks

GL Honeybee and so sorry Nevertogether that you feel this way I hope AF comes soon so that you can get on with it. Have you been to docs to look into why it hasnt arrived yet?

Minidyson so sorry she got you. Cmon ttc warriors we will get it this month!

I have a couple of drinks on a sat nite im certainly not going to cut out everything completely hard enough as it is 

Brillbride I am so sorry for your loss, welcome we are all here for you xxx

Oh my gosh rocksy I still get so excited when see my peak on the fertility monitor, cant help but smile at least we know whats going on. You r not alone!!

Hey Loren GL sounds fab!!!

Hey mommyb GL

Spencerbear its not over yet! Wine sounds yummy tho!!! 

:hi: to everyone else I may have missed


----------



## mamaxm

spencer :hugs: the witch hasn't shown yet!
i think my RRL tea is giving me nightmares. drank it right before bed today and yesterday and had my first two nightmares in forever. bad ones too, although in one of them i was pregnant which was good, my pregnancy was fine in the nightmare, just had someone trying to get me.. but any nightmare is worth a nice strong and sturdy home for my bean :)
oh i'm up way too early. the bad dream shocked me out of sleep. oh well, i wont miss escape to chimp eden this morning :happydance:


----------



## soph77

Hey tryfor! Don't worry about missing some days as long as you get some in there is still hope! I hope you get your bfp soon. I will be keeping an eye out for you, I think it is your turn!


----------



## kanga

hi Girls, can I join your group please? I'm on CD2 adn need a better plan for getting my egg fertilised!
:dust:


----------



## mamaxm

hi kanga welcome! let me know your testing date and i'll put it up!


----------



## wantingagirl

welcome Kanga :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake1979

wantingagirl said:


> Hi Lucia I hope you are ok. Im gud just focusing on this month now and a January baby!!! I am so rubbish at OPK I use the CBFM rules out the work for me lol....
> 
> Cupcake any update FX firmly for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Wantingagirl... No af still... I'm getting pretty worried now... Was due Sunday usually turns up at 12pm... had 2 tiny dots of blood in CM that day and after gym a little light brownish discharge in my nickers. Since then back to creamy CM and nothing... No AF just cramps, which seem to have subsided now... Boobs not sore which is unusual for me again - they're usually bloody painfull 2 weeks before AF due. Never, ever been late in my life but still testing BFN :cry:
> 
> Off to doctors at 11.15 for something else so am gonna see what she has to suggest on it all... no doubt they'll do a urine sample and it will still be negative!! The frustration is driving me mad!
> 
> Anyone else in same boat :(


----------



## Titi

mamaxm said:


> that's right! RAH! no giving up. we're warriors and we don't quit till we conquer.
> SO relieved. i am pretty sure i have an estrogen deficiency and i was worried about drinking the RRL tea because it increases estrogen, but pairing it with red clover balances it out while still getting the good effects of both. thank god.
> i also bought yogi bedtime tea.. i nap during the day so i don't sleep well at night. it has valerian root, passion flower, licorice root, spearmint leaf, chamomile flower, skullcap leaf, cardamom seed, cinnamon bark, st john's wort leaf and flower, rose hip, raspberry leaf, english lavender flower and stevia leaf. oh sh*t. stevia. that was supposed to be bad right?
> ugh. not drinking a drop of it until i do more research on those herbs. darnit.

Stevia is not an artificial sweetner......it is actually a very healthy safe alternative to sugar.


----------



## Titi

PS-I know some of you mentioned that only saccharine was bad and equal okay but asparatme was actually developed as a poison in larger amounts. I went to a health seminar that said just the residual effects in the amount of 1 can of diet soda with it can take 6 months to clear your liver! It is, I believe equally as bad as saccharine and much worse than actual regular sugar. I use stevia or raw honey in my teas, agave syrup or natural maple flakes on oatmeal etc., and then use brown rice sugar for baking.


----------



## Titi

tryforbaby2 said:


> :wave: Everyone!
> 
> I tried to start the SMEP this cycle and DH couldn't keep up, so needless to say we only BD every other day (roughly) CD11, CD14 CD16 CD18 CD20 with O being CD18-ish. Trust me my opk's are confusing!!! :haha:
> Soooooo.....if I do not get my bfp this cycle, I am going to try like hell to SMEP. Any herbs or foods that will pump up my DH's stamina?
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> CD25 or CD26 today - AF was screwy last cycle spotted first day and last day and AF during that time in between. Total: 9 days - never have that happen. So to be safe I am either 7 or 8 dpo.

Maca is supposed to be very good for this...I get it in both a liquid extract (mix with water), a powder form (make smoothies with) and it is also in FERTILAID for men. 
Let me just say, my DH has been pretty good about the BD demands, but in January he started FERTILAID for men (multivitamin supplement with maca and other natural reproductive herbs) and Himalaya's SPEMEN (an ayervedic formula out of India). WOW~ He is 36 years old and within a week I could not keep him off me-consistantly!!!! It wasn't even fertile period and I was afraid he was going to wear out before then, lol but he was still ready! I KNOW it was the supplements. We've been together 10 years and I don't think he's ever been quite that, say, armourous!


----------



## trying 4 3rd

minidyson said:


> trying 4 3rd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minidyson said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies. The evil :witch: got me today.
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Sorry about the :witch: getting you. She got me today too. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> She's such an old hag. One of these days we'll see the back of her for 9 months :thumbup:Click to expand...

I am def keeping EVERYTHING crossed for us so she does stay away for 9 months!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

Hi girls how is everyone? Just checking in to see if there are any more bfp's or damn witchies?? 

xx


----------



## stardust22

Hi Ness! good to see you over here checking up on us. We miss you!

How are you feeling. Tired and sicky? by 3pm are you ready for bed lol. I used to crash on my sofa at 4.30 and not move again til bed and then had restless nights and was sooooo tired. I remember moaning for 12 weeks about that but OMG I want it I want it!

We are waiting for lots of :bfp: we havent had enough of them!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Gooooooooooooo witches :witch: go and fly off on your brooms! Go and get the girlies that don't want brumps!
Leave us good girlies that want da bump! Nawty witches go away! hehe 
31% now but I am sure it will be 61 this time next week. Got a positive feeling, a good feeling in my body that we are going to get some more :bfp: s

:dust: to ALL!!!

I think we should set an ANTI-:witch: thread! hehehe :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

ok, please bare with me while I go crazy for a moment.... I've never SS'd so much in a month before this one. Guess my PMA is too high for my own good. But yesterday was 6DPO and when I woke up feeling nauseous. Had some orange juice and felt better after a half hour or so.... Then last night before bed, I felt nauseous again. Then again the morning I feel the same!

I'm probably just getting sick, right? No way on 6 and 7DPO I'd already be feeling yucky like this? Blech! But tomorrow is 5 days before my next period will/would start, so wondering if I should try testing.... but I"m sure it will come up negative that far out....

BAHHHHHHHHHHh! I'm going absolutely crazy. Took some time off work this morning, so I could continue to lay down, just wishing this ickyness feeling would go away.


So... tell me I'm being dumb and there's no way it's even remotely possible it's a PG sign, and put me out of my misery. GRRRRR I want to cry, though I know I should just relax and find something else to take my mind off it....


----------



## Nessicle

stardust22 said:


> Hi Ness! good to see you over here checking up on us. We miss you!
> 
> How are you feeling. Tired and sicky? by 3pm are you ready for bed lol. I used to crash on my sofa at 4.30 and not move again til bed and then had restless nights and was sooooo tired. I remember moaning for 12 weeks about that but OMG I want it I want it!
> 
> We are waiting for lots of :bfp: we havent had enough of them!

thank you honey! I always read to catch up with you guys but too many posts to get through today :haha:

I miss you guys too can't wait for you all to be in First Tri!! 

I'm feeling ok, some slight icky sicky feelings occasionally but generally not much yet - sure that'll kick in by 6 weeks or so though lol! 

Feeling exhausted by about 3pm lol it's killing me being at work all day and having to fight the exhaustion, I end up with a major headache by the end of the day cos I've had to fight it! 

Peeing constantly now, some lovely giant veins on my stomach near my hips, bb's not to bad yet. Had some slight cramping occasionally which scares the shit outta me lol especially when accommpanied by shed loads of CM - my body is trying to give me a heartattack ha ha, I've heard it's good though as it means beanie is growing by uterus stretching! 

xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

MyTurnYet said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Everyone!
> 
> I tried to start the SMEP this cycle and DH couldn't keep up, so needless to say we only BD every other day (roughly) CD11, CD14 CD16 CD18 CD20 with O being CD18-ish. Trust me my opk's are confusing!!! :haha:
> Soooooo.....if I do not get my bfp this cycle, I am going to try like hell to SMEP. Any herbs or foods that will pump up my DH's stamina?
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> CD25 or CD26 today - AF was screwy last cycle spotted first day and last day and AF during that time in between. Total: 9 days - never have that happen. So to be safe I am either 7 or 8 dpo.
> 
> Tryforbaby2, DH is the same with me! Doing the best I can to SMEP this month...still have tonight and tomorrow night to go, then a break and one last time on Wed. Oh my.
> 
> Have you ever seen that show "You are what you eat?" They always say how Zinc is supposed to help with sex drive...DH has a fear of swallowing pills, so I try to feed him strawberries, sunflower seeds and pumpkin seeds. All that stuff has Zinc in it.Click to expand...

My DH takes a mens multi-vitamin plus an additional zinc vitamin.
And I also feed him strawberries and pumpkin seeds, lmao. I stocked up on stuff before I bought him zinc vitamins. I didn't want to push it :haha:


----------



## rocksy2185

Hey hey, 

Hows everyone doing? We all positive in here? Hope so!

By the way we're following the SME Plan, if you hadn't already guessed, and I'm testing on the 28th, so please please please ad me to the list :)

FX ladies! 

xx


----------



## gingerwhinger

Hi ladies :flower: I have not been on here for ages because I needed a little time out - I was getting a bit down about it all plus I've been feeling unwell and was convinced I had screwed up this cycle, still suppose I have.... so I did a superdrug early test on Saturday as the witch was due Sunday and I could feel her on her way with cramps and back ache, I did the test for no other reason than to confirm the bfn to me so I could go out Saturday night and get jolly - It was bfn so I did go out and drink a tad too much (I promise I was convinced it was game over I wouldn't have drank if I thought for a second I could have caught)!!

Anyway, af has still yet to show. I did another superdrug this morning and it looked like a bfn other than a shadow I put down to a scratch on the plastic bit. I have just gone (4 hours later) and taken it apart - there is a faint line but easily visible without tilting etc... I then went and dug out Saturdays from the bathroom bin (the things we do) and took that apart too - it also has a good second line.

So, wtf?? Officially they are both bfn's because I don't believe the lines were visible in the time frame through the little plastic window - so are these evaps?? I have also had very faint lines that you have to tilt and squint to see on internet cheapies but I have had them before and af still show up. The witch should have been here sat night/sun morning. She isn't! I also have no symptoms at all for either pregnancy or af... other than an itchy scalp and acheing limbs which I went to the doctor about because it is really bugging me and had blood tests done yesterday.

Sorry for the essay! Blimey. If you have spent the last hour reading this novel then what do you think?? I spose I just need to wait it out. I'll do my last superdrug in the morning if the witch hasn't shown... might even go get another brand incase these are evil evaps...

:hugs: to everyone who has got af since I was last on :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

ginger take it out of the casing - I did that with my bfp on 10dpo cos it looks quite faint, the dye isnt strong in those ones. Soon as I took it out of the casing I saw the line clear as day (but still faint) I never had so much as a shadow on superdrugs so this could be your bfp! 

The lines start to fade too by the end of the day there's hardly anything on them x


----------



## gingerwhinger

Thanks Ness, the lines are clear as day once I have taken them apart! But I can't be certain they were there within the time frame... so spose they could be evaps? One thing is for sure - my af is getting later and later by the minute :wacko: I don't want to get my hopes up at all though.


----------



## rocksy2185

That's bad really, you think the tests would be a bit more sensitive than that. I mean, the instructions tell you not to read them after a few hours...

They must have been designed by a man... ;)

xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Soph, we have both been on pretty much the same threads from the beginning. How about this: "Let's hold hands and walk through the door or first tri together!"

I have tried so much since active TTC I am running out of ideas!

I came off the Depo Shot October 2005 and NTNP for 4 years. Told some immediate family and some close friends last summer we were TTC for a spring/summer baby (because we had this misguided conception that we would concieve instantly). So for the past 8 cycles we have been actively TTC and I have added to my bag of tricks each month. Finally now I am scheduling my Fertility Specialist appointment (I was referred in February), I just don't want to wait anymore.
Out of all my months NTNP in July 2008 I had a positive serum pregnancy test at work (really positive) about a few days to a week later, it was negative (assuming I must have had a chemical, especially when a blood HCG came back positive). Anywho after that the only real time I thought I was pregnant was this past November. I had extremely sore bbs from 4dpo on. I got my AF early and it was so heavy it was a mini waterfall with sharp pains behind my belly button for at least 20 hours. I cried in pain.

Now DH and I do the following each month for TTC:

We have changed our diet little by little over the past 4 months or so. 
I take a prenatal vitamin, he takes a men's multi vit and zinc.
He has always worn loose (hand made by mommy, lmfao) boxers. I monitor my CM and CP and drink water.
We exercise, use opk's (which are confusing at times, like now), softcups and try every position in the book.
I gave up regular coffee about 4 months ago, switched to decaf for a month or two and finally for the past month and a half I have been coffee-less and consuming, in general, much less caffiene. I started drinking red raspberry leaf tea (as of yesterday) and doing yoga for the ast month or two to relax my nerves.

I may honestly ma be leaving out a thing or two, but seriously what else an I try? I also gave up smoking 1 1/2 years ago. Seriously?! What else can I do?


----------



## Nessicle

gingerwhinger said:


> Thanks Ness, the lines are clear as day once I have taken them apart! But I can't be certain they were there within the time frame... so spose they could be evaps? One thing is for sure - my af is getting later and later by the minute :wacko: I don't want to get my hopes up at all though.

nah they won't be evaps on a superdrug! I got a faint line then the next day, darker, the day after that darker still! Every other cycle I've used them I've never had anything on the test. 

You have to take them apart cos the windows are too damn small lol x


----------



## SquirrelGirl

rocksy2185 said:


> That's bad really, you think the tests would be a bit more sensitive than that. I mean, the instructions tell you not to read them after a few hours...
> 
> They must have been designed by a man... ;)
> 
> xx

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## gingerwhinger

Oh Ness I hope so, you're a star :flower: I love your pma!

Fingers crossed the hag stays away, the worrying thing about all this is how massively gutted I am going to be if she shows BUT I am a woman with a plan - Friday night I am going to a robbie williams tribute act in my local with the girls which by rights should be a very messy night indeed so if she shows up I don't have to worry about making up some daft excuse and can drink and be silly! Only a very small consolation but still it's something to cling onto if she shows :cry: if not then YIPEE!!


----------



## honeybee28

oooh ginger, fingers crossed for you. i'd just keep testing and maybe make a doc appointment for in a week or something. i really hope you get your bfp!!

tryfor- i dont think you're missing anything sweetie. ive read about it taking healthy fertile people a year and for that to be completely normal. you should defo see the specialist just to check everythings ok though.
im on cycle 5 now after ntnp for a few months, im going to the doc at the end of this cycle i think, dh is 37 and we want a big family so really want to get on with it!!

ive been in the same threads as you and soph, and jaimie too, since i joined here, and i really want to see you guys get your bfps!!!

loads of babydust to everyone.xxxx


----------



## ttcstill

SquirrelGirl said:


> ok, please bare with me while I go crazy for a moment.... I've never SS'd so much in a month before this one. Guess my PMA is too high for my own good. But yesterday was 6DPO and when I woke up feeling nauseous. Had some orange juice and felt better after a half hour or so.... Then last night before bed, I felt nauseous again. Then again the morning I feel the same!
> 
> I'm probably just getting sick, right? No way on 6 and 7DPO I'd already be feeling yucky like this? Blech! But tomorrow is 5 days before my next period will/would start, so wondering if I should try testing.... but I"m sure it will come up negative that far out....
> 
> BAHHHHHHHHHHh! I'm going absolutely crazy. Took some time off work this morning, so I could continue to lay down, just wishing this ickyness feeling would go away.
> 
> 
> So... tell me I'm being dumb and there's no way it's even remotely possible it's a PG sign, and put me out of my misery. GRRRRR I want to cry, though I know I should just relax and find something else to take my mind off it....

You are not crazy and some women say they start noticing symptoms at 4dpo..... don't worry about it too much, if it is pregnancy signs you'll soon know and if its not you'll know that too.... I wouldn't start testing til 9 or 10dpo just for sanity's sake...... fx'd for you


----------



## ttcstill

Ness------- how r u?????? send me a private message and give me details..... I miss you here!!!


Welcome Kanga!!!! 


Mamaxm is there any particular foods I should be avoiding???


Heading to work all.... have a great day!


----------



## Titi

tryforbaby2 said:


> Soph, we have both been on pretty much the same threads from the beginning. How about this: "Let's hold hands and walk through the door or first tri together!"
> 
> I have tried so much since active TTC I am running out of ideas!
> 
> I came off the Depo Shot October 2005 and NTNP for 4 years. Told some immediate family and some close friends last summer we were TTC for a spring/summer baby (because we had this misguided conception that we would concieve instantly). So for the past 8 cycles we have been actively TTC and I have added to my bag of tricks each month. Finally now I am scheduling my Fertility Specialist appointment (I was referred in February), I just don't want to wait anymore.
> Out of all my months NTNP in July 2008 I had a positive serum pregnancy test at work (really positive) about a few days to a week later, it was negative (assuming I must have had a chemical, especially when a blood HCG came back positive). Anywho after that the only real time I thought I was pregnant was this past November. I had extremely sore bbs from 4dpo on. I got my AF early and it was so heavy it was a mini waterfall with sharp pains behind my belly button for at least 20 hours. I cried in pain.
> 
> Now DH and I do the following each month for TTC:
> 
> We have changed our diet little by little over the past 4 months or so.
> I take a prenatal vitamin, he takes a men's multi vit and zinc.
> He has always worn loose (hand made by mommy, lmfao) boxers. I monitor my CM and CP and drink water.
> We exercise, use opk's (which are confusing at times, like now), softcups and try every position in the book.
> I gave up regular coffee about 4 months ago, switched to decaf for a month or two and finally for the past month and a half I have been coffee-less and consuming, in general, much less caffiene. I started drinking red raspberry leaf tea (as of yesterday) and doing yoga for the ast month or two to relax my nerves.
> 
> I may honestly ma be leaving out a thing or two, but seriously what else an I try? I also gave up smoking 1 1/2 years ago. Seriously?! What else can I do?

Hi there.

I feel for you-I'm in the exact same boat but been trying more than twice as long. I was on depo from about 1995-2004. From then on DH and I basically were NTNP as we only used wd method (which did seem to work amazingly well, now that I look back). 
We started trying 17 cycles ago. I too, thought we would get a bfp everyday. I have tried everything you have & more (add accupuncture, massage, heavy working out/light working out/no working out, softcups, baking soda douche (in case ph was too acidic & hostile), robitusson,....I could go on & on).......

It's getting so hard. SOOOOOOOOO many people have gotten pg and HAD their babies since we started TTC-many accidentally or just straight away. I want our bfp sooooooo bad.


----------



## AreIn83

So went to the herbalist yesterday afternoon and she's asked that I come back today. She told me I'm estrogen dominant which is what happens during menopause. I'm not quite sure I believe this. She told me this is what was causing me not to O, but according to my body temp I am ovulating. She wants to give me progesterone cream...does anyone have any opinions about this? I'm not even sure I want to keep my appt with her. I think I'm so wary because they last time I sought out treatment for fertility, I did get pregnant but miscarried. And when I started bleeding, that doctor wouldn't see me. I'm just scared I think.


----------



## AreIn83

Ginger-Don't take them apart! No matter how much you want to, don't do it. When the air hits the paper strip inside, it can cause major evaps.


----------



## Nessicle

gingerwhinger said:


> Oh Ness I hope so, you're a star :flower: I love your pma!
> 
> Fingers crossed the hag stays away, the worrying thing about all this is how massively gutted I am going to be if she shows BUT I am a woman with a plan - Friday night I am going to a robbie williams tribute act in my local with the girls which by rights should be a very messy night indeed so if she shows up I don't have to worry about making up some daft excuse and can drink and be silly! Only a very small consolation but still it's something to cling onto if she shows :cry: if not then YIPEE!!

well now I have my bfp I have to encourage you girls and keep your PMA going :flower:

Yeah if she does show (by the sounds of it she won't!) go out and get shitfaced that always made me feel better when AF showed he he!


----------



## gingerwhinger

But arein83, I can see the line before I take them apart - it's just I take them apart to be able to see it better!! If they are evaps they were there before I took them apart... what I don't get though is if they are positives then surely now I am 16dpo they should be big and fat positives as appose to barely there and possibly evap positives!

Yep Ness that is my plan - Friday night I shall either be dissapointed and very drunk or thrilled and very sober :thumbup:


----------



## AreIn83

gingerwhinger said:


> But arein83, I can see the line before I take them apart - it's just I take them apart to be able to see it better!! If they are evaps they were there before I took them apart... what I don't get though is if they are positives then surely now I am 16dpo they should be big and fat positives as appose to barely there and possibly evap positives!
> 
> Yep Ness that is my plan - Friday night I shall either be dissapointed and very drunk or thrilled and very sober :thumbup:

Yep, that's right babe, if they are evaps before you take them apart they get darker when exposed to air. Can you try a different brand of test or maybe a test with a different dye color?


----------



## mamaxm

sorry i'll catch up later girls, all i have to say is in 21 days we're getting our bfps, arein!
:happydance:


----------



## gingerwhinger

I think I'm just going to sit tight and see what happens. I am sure af will turn up this week although if she is late it will be the first time in the history of my periods that she has been proper late (other than when pregnant with ds) - I can normally pin point exactly when she'll show every month to the hour almost. So that'll be a pain if my cycles have gone all messed up for no reason.... but I have been a bit ill recently with something unknown so maybe that has affected my period :shrug: but like I say, it'll be a first. Aww well, the waiting game continues. Did an IC again just now - another very faint line but I don't trust these IC's so don't know why I bothered!


----------



## amym

Hi all - cd 13 for me today, have done opks day 10, 11 and 12 and had just control line day 10, then 2 v faint lines days 11 and 12. Not tested yet today but I really thought I'd be ovulating around now, as have regular 28 / 29 day cycle.

Only bought 10 opk's as that is what SMEP says - shoudl I order more in case I have to keep testing for ever, or shoudl I trust that the 7 I have left will be enough and I will get a + opk in that time?

Any advice from experienced (and inexperienced) smeppers welcome!


----------



## wantingagirl

Sorry Cupcake, maybe just too early cos if got slight blood that mite be implantation and cannot be detected yet. I know that my sis was roughly 5-6 days late before she ended up getting a very light BFP GL at docs!

Hi Ness, hope you are keeping well any other symptons? Onto day 5 for me so OV the next week or so

haha missymoomoo we so have to get some more BFP stats going down but so many of you still to test!

Squirrelgirl it could be signs im really not sure though, I set myself up for a fall every month and then get my AF so dont want to say but I hope it is for you keep us posted!

Gingerwhinger sounds promising you are at least 2-3 days late, test test! let us know! Everytime I took IC was BFN so looking good so far my sis was BFP on IC

I feel the same tryforbaby2 I mean there is nothing else in our power that we can do and drove me mad last time too took a year even though that was normal so I guess the only thing else we can do now is not give up. There is no point in other people also telling us to relax as they are not in this situation. Sometimes I just want to forgot the whole thing and just accept I will not have any more children but then that wanting pulls you right back into it. Im just glad we all understand. I know it can take 12-18 months normally and I am nowhere near that yet but I guess it still hurts every month no matter how long we have been trying as we really want it and emotions are funny things that we just cannt control. I think what makes it so hard is that it is something outwith our control that we can do nothing about. I certainly get ahead of myself and think there is something wrong with me when I know really that im fine, I guess its the worry and peace of mind and your tests will put your mind at rest. 
I hope your appointment goes well

Good to hear from you ttcstill, speak soon!

amym maybe buy some more just to be on the safe side always got spares than not enough


----------



## louloubabs

I'm due to ovulate like anytime now but don't seem to have much EWCM (and no +OPK yet either) so OH has been out to get me some grapefruit juice (yuk) but I'm willing to give it a try :D

How long does it take before it has an effect on your EWCM?

Glad everyone liked the banner toooooo :D

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Nessicle

gingerwhinger said:


> But arein83, I can see the line before I take them apart - it's just I take them apart to be able to see it better!! If they are evaps they were there before I took them apart... what I don't get though is if they are positives then surely now I am 16dpo they should be big and fat positives as appose to barely there and possibly evap positives!
> 
> Yep Ness that is my plan - Friday night I shall either be dissapointed and very drunk or thrilled and very sober :thumbup:

not necessarily hun it depends when you implanted! I never got a "dark" positive even at 14dpo - I don't think there is much dye in the cheap tests anyway, just retest tomorrow though if you are pregnant there should defo be a difference mine got stronger each day x


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Shona! 

Not really except for extreme bloatedness, exhaustion, peeing for England and shed loads of watery CM so I feel like I have pee'd myself :haha: not that I'm complaining just fun to see what each day will bring me! No MS yet but bit too early for that to kick in I think!


----------



## AreIn83

I'm spotting again...WTF is up with my body!


----------



## Cupcake1979

gingerwhinger said:


> Hi ladies :flower: I have not been on here for ages because I needed a little time out - I was getting a bit down about it all plus I've been feeling unwell and was convinced I had screwed up this cycle, still suppose I have.... so I did a superdrug early test on Saturday as the witch was due Sunday and I could feel her on her way with cramps and back ache, I did the test for no other reason than to confirm the bfn to me so I could go out Saturday night and get jolly - It was bfn so I did go out and drink a tad too much (I promise I was convinced it was game over I wouldn't have drank if I thought for a second I could have caught)!!
> 
> Anyway, af has still yet to show. I did another superdrug this morning and it looked like a bfn other than a shadow I put down to a scratch on the plastic bit. I have just gone (4 hours later) and taken it apart - there is a faint line but easily visible without tilting etc... I then went and dug out Saturdays from the bathroom bin (the things we do) and took that apart too - it also has a good second line.
> 
> So, wtf?? Officially they are both bfn's because I don't believe the lines were visible in the time frame through the little plastic window - so are these evaps?? I have also had very faint lines that you have to tilt and squint to see on internet cheapies but I have had them before and af still show up. The witch should have been here sat night/sun morning. She isn't! I also have no symptoms at all for either pregnancy or af... other than an itchy scalp and acheing limbs which I went to the doctor about because it is really bugging me and had blood tests done yesterday.
> 
> Sorry for the essay! Blimey. If you have spent the last hour reading this novel then what do you think?? I spose I just need to wait it out. I'll do my last superdrug in the morning if the witch hasn't shown... might even go get another brand incase these are evil evaps...
> 
> :hugs: to everyone who has got af since I was last on :hugs:

Ginger I'm in the same boat as you - AF due on Sunday still not here and BFN's from Superdrug tests, altho I noticed one that I did yesterday early hours had a line when i went back to it hours after... Tested again this morning and BFN still - no line this time...

Have you ever been late for AF before?


----------



## louloubabs

AreIn83 said:


> I'm spotting again...WTF is up with my body!

I'm not sure hun but just wanted to send you some :hugs:

XxX:kiss:


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> oooh ginger, fingers crossed for you. i'd just keep testing and maybe make a doc appointment for in a week or something. i really hope you get your bfp!!
> 
> tryfor- i dont think you're missing anything sweetie. ive read about it taking healthy fertile people a year and for that to be completely normal. you should defo see the specialist just to check everythings ok though.
> im on cycle 5 now after ntnp for a few months, im going to the doc at the end of this cycle i think, dh is 37 and we want a big family so really want to get on with it!!
> 
> ive been in the same threads as you and soph, and jaimie too, since i joined here, and i really want to see you guys get your bfps!!!
> 
> loads of babydust to everyone.xxxx

:hugs: Lets go to first tri together! We need our BFP's of course!


----------



## gingerwhinger

Hi cupcake :flower: - nice to find someone going through the same as me (although we are all going through the same thing kinda, you know what I mean)! No my af has never been late... maybe the next day at a push but never proper late like now. I also have nothing whatsoever to indicate she is on her way :shrug: I usually get lower back ache the couple of days before and I can be a little moody but I've no back ache and I am being nice as pie. I've had heart burn all afternoon :wacko: but I am trying hard not to get my hopes up because I can't be doing with the let down when the hag shows! I'm trying to keep myself busy thinking about other things - yeah right! I shall do my last superdrug in the morning with fmu as up to now I have not been testing till a little later on in the morning so maybe my urine is diluted etc... watch this space and fingers crossed for us all :flower:


----------



## ttcstill

Nessicle said:


> gingerwhinger said:
> 
> 
> Oh Ness I hope so, you're a star :flower: I love your pma!
> 
> Fingers crossed the hag stays away, the worrying thing about all this is how massively gutted I am going to be if she shows BUT I am a woman with a plan - Friday night I am going to a robbie williams tribute act in my local with the girls which by rights should be a very messy night indeed so if she shows up I don't have to worry about making up some daft excuse and can drink and be silly! Only a very small consolation but still it's something to cling onto if she shows :cry: if not then YIPEE!!
> 
> well now I have my bfp I have to encourage you girls and keep your PMA going :flower:
> 
> Yeah if she does show (by the sounds of it she won't!) go out and get shitfaced that always made me feel better when AF showed he he!Click to expand...

:haha: thats what I am doing this weekend!


----------



## ttcstill

AreIn83 said:


> I'm spotting again...WTF is up with my body!

Hey girl..... I completely understand how you are feeling because I started heavy friday night, extremely heavy Saturday and nothing since..... only 30 hr period that has got to be a record.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Titi said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Soph, we have both been on pretty much the same threads from the beginning. How about this: "Let's hold hands and walk through the door or first tri together!"
> 
> I have tried so much since active TTC I am running out of ideas!
> 
> I came off the Depo Shot October 2005 and NTNP for 4 years. Told some immediate family and some close friends last summer we were TTC for a spring/summer baby (because we had this misguided conception that we would concieve instantly). So for the past 8 cycles we have been actively TTC and I have added to my bag of tricks each month. Finally now I am scheduling my Fertility Specialist appointment (I was referred in February), I just don't want to wait anymore.
> Out of all my months NTNP in July 2008 I had a positive serum pregnancy test at work (really positive) about a few days to a week later, it was negative (assuming I must have had a chemical, especially when a blood HCG came back positive). Anywho after that the only real time I thought I was pregnant was this past November. I had extremely sore bbs from 4dpo on. I got my AF early and it was so heavy it was a mini waterfall with sharp pains behind my belly button for at least 20 hours. I cried in pain.
> 
> Now DH and I do the following each month for TTC:
> 
> We have changed our diet little by little over the past 4 months or so.
> I take a prenatal vitamin, he takes a men's multi vit and zinc.
> He has always worn loose (hand made by mommy, lmfao) boxers. I monitor my CM and CP and drink water.
> We exercise, use opk's (which are confusing at times, like now), softcups and try every position in the book.
> I gave up regular coffee about 4 months ago, switched to decaf for a month or two and finally for the past month and a half I have been coffee-less and consuming, in general, much less caffiene. I started drinking red raspberry leaf tea (as of yesterday) and doing yoga for the ast month or two to relax my nerves.
> 
> I may honestly ma be leaving out a thing or two, but seriously what else an I try? I also gave up smoking 1 1/2 years ago. Seriously?! What else can I do?
> 
> Hi there.
> 
> I feel for you-I'm in the exact same boat but been trying more than twice as long. I was on depo from about 1995-2004. From then on DH and I basically were NTNP as we only used wd method (which did seem to work amazingly well, now that I look back).
> We started trying 17 cycles ago. I too, thought we would get a bfp everyday. I have tried everything you have & more (add accupuncture, massage, heavy working out/light working out/no working out, softcups, baking soda douche (in case ph was too acidic & hostile), robitusson,....I could go on & on).......
> 
> It's getting so hard. SOOOOOOOOO many people have gotten pg and HAD their babies since we started TTC-many accidentally or just straight away. I want our bfp sooooooo bad.Click to expand...

When we were NTNP I subconciously added two weeks to the start of my last period nearly every month. Thats when I planned the good sex! :rofl: still nothing. Plus I always get O cramps. I just feel like something may (or may not) be right. My Obgyn referred to to a specialist in february, I have been holding off because I am nervous. I had positive opks this cycle from CD16 until yesterday CD26 (gradually darker then lighter but all positive). I am hoping I don't have something wrong with a delayed egg releasal or pcos or something like that. We will see.

I hope you get your bfp very soon, after that many cycles you deserve a big fat bfp! Good Luck!!!


----------



## stardust22

Have any of you ladies seen this website:-

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/chart_dpo.php?dpo=10

Its has a list of the symptoms post ovulation (starting from 0 upwards) and the survey was carried out on confirmed pregnant women. It also has test results in percentages too and interestingly aboout 12% still get a negative at 15 dpo.



Its just an interesting website and I know how much me (and you lol) will like it!

Check it out, I know I (and you lol) love a good read


----------



## AreIn83

ttcstill- I called my OB, waiting to hear back. I think I'm about to have a high-speed come apart and it's going to be ugly. I'm feeling really irritable yesterday and today, like PMS-ish but ten-fold.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Has anyone not had a smiley face on their OPK one month??? Mine is very late this month (although the closer it gets to Thursday when I am back home with DH the better!!)

also - what's with the grapefruit juice? What dies it do?


----------



## AreIn83

grapefruit juice thins your cm. 
I don't use those OPKs but I have thought I wasn't going to O, last month actually.


----------



## AreIn83

My OB wants me to have some blood drawn.


----------



## nevertogether

stardust22 said:


> Have any of you ladies seen this website:-
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/chart_dpo.php?dpo=10
> 
> Its has a list of the symptoms post ovulation (starting from 0 upwards) and the survey was carried out on confirmed pregnant women. It also has test results in percentages too and interestingly aboout 12% still get a negative at 15 dpo.
> 
> 
> 
> Its just an interesting website and I know how much me (and you lol) will like it!
> 
> Check it out, I know I (and you lol) love a good read

wow! i really had like 10+ of those last month, and still BFN. crazzzy. especially the dizziness, hot flashes, diarrhea, UTI, backaches...guess i do lots of things that cause those things otherwise.


----------



## mimiwc2010

Tryfor - I love how you hold "the good sex" for o time!:rofl:

Ginger - Hey, a faint line is positive!...These are not OPK's, you know. We probably get used to seeing the +OPKs more than the +HPTs, so maybe we need to see the line as dark or darker than the control in order to believe they're really positive. I hope your :bfp: keeps getting darker!!! :flower:

Squirrel - don't do it!!!!! I was also feeling wierd yesterday, nauseous, bloated, emotional - my boss was telling me how one of his students died last week and I had to hold my tears when he showed me her pic (I never get emotional over stranger's deaths!). Anyway, you HAVE to be strong and wait, weren't we going to be 2ww/testing buddies? C'mmon...I even chose my DPO to be in sync with yours! (hear the violins in the background?? :-({|=hahaha). Wait for meeeeeeee!!!!

I hope we all get what we want SOON!!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## amethyst77

Ooh some positive signs for some of you, hope to hear about some :bfp:s over next few days.


----------



## honeybee28

waiting4baby - i normally get positive opks arounf cd16/17, last month i got it cd21 so dont give up!!what cd are you on?

arein - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: hope you feel better soon hun.:kiss:

got its tough this ttc stuff isnt it. so exciting yet soooo emotional and heartbreaking at times.

i quite like the 2ww, coz i can dream that i might be pregnant! i love it. i sit and imagine what it would be like to see the two pink lines, and to tell dh and stuff. ahhhhhh!!

hope everyone's doing ok and you are all planning fun weekends (i know its only tuesday, weekends are what keep me going!!), im going to see my bestest friend it's gonna be so fun i cant wait. 
xxx


----------



## ttcstill

AreIn83 said:


> ttcstill- I called my OB, waiting to hear back. I think I'm about to have a high-speed come apart and it's going to be ugly. I'm feeling really irritable yesterday and today, like PMS-ish but ten-fold.

Oh no that is not good.... I started up again this afternoon so looks like AF will be leaving tomorrow that is normally how it plays out for me! Good luck let me know how it goes!


----------



## soph77

tryfor and honey I love the idea of walking through the door of the first tri together!

tryfor, I really feel for you. I am only going into my 5th cycle of trying, that is only a blip on the time line of what you and some others have been going for. I only know the longing and wanting and hurt I feel when I get af and can image how much you are hurting :hugs:
I have wanted to start trying for another for years. I fell pg while on the pill 4 years ago and lost it at 8 weeks. I was only half way through uni and we were not even engaged then so the timing was terrible, but I wanted that baby so much and was heartbroken when it went. I wanted to start trying right away, but dh, the sensible one, made me realise that we would be in a better situation once I finished uni and were married and all that. It made sense, but I have been longing since then and am sure that we could have made it work. Now I wonder if waiting was the wrong thing to do.

I think it is great that you have an appointment with the specialist. You can get some answers and a game plan. Apart from that you just need to keep doing what you are doing and know that we are here for you :hugs:


----------



## soph77

On the flip side - expected my temp to go down this morning for af but it went up.


----------



## soph77

Ness - I see you have your first midwife appointment coming up, how exciting!!!


----------



## spencerbear

Still no sign of AF and she is normally here by 11am on the day she is due. Im never late. Will have to try and get into town and grab a test at some point....if she doesnt show


----------



## tryforbaby2

soph77 said:


> On the flip side - expected my temp to go down this morning for af but it went up.

Soph, I am praying for you. Literally as I was typing this to you now, I paused, looked out my kitchen glass doors up to the chilly/cloudy sky and sent my prayer to God for you. 

Sorry I am very emotional! lmao But, seriously, my prayers were sent and hopefully they are heard with good intentions.

Thank You Love :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs: You girls are the sweetest people in the world! And as I have said this before, it hurts us all the same during TTC. I think it would be amazing if we could all get our bfps together or even very close together :cloud9:

Thank You for your kind words :hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

oooh soph thats exciting, whens af due?

yeah tryfor, i completely agree with soph. we're all here for you sweetpea. 

night off from bding tonight, insurance bd tomorrow night. isnt ttc so romantic!?


----------



## honeybee28

spencerbear said:


> Still no sign of AF and she is normally here by 11am on the day she is due. Im never late. Will have to try and get into town and grab a test at some point....if she doesnt show

oooh fx for you spencer!!


----------



## soph77

tryforbaby2 said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> On the flip side - expected my temp to go down this morning for af but it went up.
> 
> Soph, I am praying for you. Literally as I was typing this to you now, I paused, looked out my kitchen glass doors up to the chilly/cloudy sky and sent my prayer to God for you.
> 
> Sorry I am very emotional! lmao But, seriously, my prayers were sent and hopefully they are heard with good intentions.
> 
> Thank You Love :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs: You girls are the sweetest people in the world! And as I have said this before, it hurts us all the same during TTC. I think it would be amazing if we could all get our bfps together or even very close together :cloud9:
> 
> Thank You for your kind words :hugs:Click to expand...

You are so very sweet, made me have a little cry!


----------



## soph77

honeybee28 said:


> oooh soph thats exciting, whens af due?
> 
> yeah tryfor, i completely agree with soph. we're all here for you sweetpea.
> 
> night off from bding tonight, insurance bd tomorrow night. isnt ttc so romantic!?

af due tomorrow, haven't tested for 2 days and they were stark white -
I am not hopeful, I want af to come quickly so I can get started but still there is a tiny glimmer of hope there which I cannot feed with my poas obsession because there are none in the house!
I should be getting some ics in the mail today so if she doesn't coming by tomorrow I may test again.


----------



## honeybee28

excellent, i'll have my fingers crossed for you (in my sleep, it's nearly my bedtime!)
do you normally spot before she comes or not?


----------



## soph77

no, no spotting. usually I get some pain and then very light flow flowed by heavy.
no signs yet that she is on the way.

Anyway I really need to get ready for work!

Catch up with everyone this afternoon!
Have nice sleeps, or nice days ladies


----------



## honeybee28

have a nice day, hope your students behave lol.x


----------



## amethyst77

Have a good day Soph. Still have fingers crossed for you :)
xx


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Fx Soph.

Thanks re grapefruit juice info AreIn.

HoneyBee I'm cd19 usually +opk 14-16 but has been 18 one month. Just wondered if perhaps I'm not going to O this month or whether I've not tested at exactly the same times and missed it or what. Completely with you about all this TTC stuff - enough already. I'm sure DH would never think it before ttc but I'll bet he will be so relieved when I finally get my BFP that the every two night BD routine can stop!!


----------



## mommyB

Ladies I need your help. So yesterday was CD8 so we BD, now we are not due to BD until tomorrow (and use my first OPK). But today I have been getting the cramping in my left side and the EWCM (the stretchy stuff). This is my usual way of telling that I am ov'ing. So my question is.....should I continue to follow the SME paln and BD and OPK tomorrow OR should we do the deed again tonight just to make sure? I am so confused....I would appreciate any advice. Thanks girls! :)


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

mommyB said:


> Ladies I need your help. So yesterday was CD8 so we BD, now we are not due to BD until tomorrow (and use my first OPK). But today I have been getting the cramping in my left side and the EWCM (the stretchy stuff). This is my usual way of telling that I am ov'ing. So my question is.....should I continue to follow the SME paln and BD and OPK tomorrow OR should we do the deed again tonight just to make sure? I am so confused....I would appreciate any advice. Thanks girls! :)

Could you try an OPK tonight and if positive BD tonight??


----------



## stardust22

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> mommyB said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I need your help. So yesterday was CD8 so we BD, now we are not due to BD until tomorrow (and use my first OPK). But today I have been getting the cramping in my left side and the EWCM (the stretchy stuff). This is my usual way of telling that I am ov'ing. So my question is.....should I continue to follow the SME paln and BD and OPK tomorrow OR should we do the deed again tonight just to make sure? I am so confused....I would appreciate any advice. Thanks girls! :)
> 
> Could you try an OPK tonight and if positive BD tonight??Click to expand...

Was going to say the same thing!


----------



## mommyB

What is the latest that I can take the OPK? I thought I read 8pm was the latest. It is 6:17pm here now. Damn it, I already went pee 20 min ago.


----------



## stardust22

I think you can take one at 10-11pm? I am sure I read that somewhere on here! take a browse on the threads about opk testing. Unless someone with more experience and knowledge replies here? sorry I dont really know much about them.


----------



## mommyB

Thanks so much for your help, maybe I will try one in like an hour (hopefully I have to pee soon so I can test).


----------



## bonjo808

Ok ladies, I have a question for the SMEP experts :)...so we have :sex: on CD8 and CD10...now I got a postive OPK today CD11..should we BD tonight and tomorrow then skip a day or go ahead and BD for the recommended 3 times after a + OPK??...if so that would mean we BD actually 4 nights in a row since we also :sex: on CD 10...I think I've just confused myself!! :haha:...


----------



## SquirrelGirl

stardust22 said:


> Have any of you ladies seen this website:-
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/chart_dpo.php?dpo=10
> 
> Its has a list of the symptoms post ovulation (starting from 0 upwards) and the survey was carried out on confirmed pregnant women. It also has test results in percentages too and interestingly aboout 12% still get a negative at 15 dpo.
> 
> 
> 
> Its just an interesting website and I know how much me (and you lol) will like it!
> 
> Check it out, I know I (and you lol) love a good read

Thanks! Looks like I currently have 3, 5, 6 and 9........ Bought a 3 pack of Frer's today. Couldn't help myself. Have you seen that they are now advertising that they can predict pregnancy SIX days before? When did it go up from 5?

Anyway, little chance of me not testing tomorrow, though I logically know it's too early. I'm an educated, successful woman, and for some reason this just makes me throw all logic out the window!! :haha:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

amym said:


> Hi all - cd 13 for me today, have done opks day 10, 11 and 12 and had just control line day 10, then 2 v faint lines days 11 and 12. Not tested yet today but I really thought I'd be ovulating around now, as have regular 28 / 29 day cycle.
> 
> Only bought 10 opk's as that is what SMEP says - shoudl I order more in case I have to keep testing for ever, or shoudl I trust that the 7 I have left will be enough and I will get a + opk in that time?
> 
> Any advice from experienced (and inexperienced) smeppers welcome!

Not sure if you've already received a response, but didn't want to lose track of it when I went back to find it!

I'd definitely get more.... Sometimes your surge doesn't last a full day, so I know some of us test more than once a day. I wasn't seeing my surge in months past, but then this time, I was testing three times a day and finally got it. So, the more the better, I say! I got a 40 pack from Amazon.com for something ridiculous like $12 (US).


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mimiwc2010 said:


> Tryfor - I love how you hold "the good sex" for o time!:rofl:
> 
> Ginger - Hey, a faint line is positive!...These are not OPK's, you know. We probably get used to seeing the +OPKs more than the +HPTs, so maybe we need to see the line as dark or darker than the control in order to believe they're really positive. I hope your :bfp: keeps getting darker!!! :flower:
> 
> Squirrel - don't do it!!!!! I was also feeling wierd yesterday, nauseous, bloated, emotional - my boss was telling me how one of his students died last week and I had to hold my tears when he showed me her pic (I never get emotional over stranger's deaths!). Anyway, you HAVE to be strong and wait, weren't we going to be 2ww/testing buddies? C'mmon...I even chose my DPO to be in sync with yours! (hear the violins in the background?? :-({|=hahaha). Wait for meeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> I hope we all get what we want SOON!!!!!!
> 
> :dust:

:rofl: THANKS!!!!!!! This is just what I needed. Thank you for making me laugh, and FOR YOU, I WILL WAIT!!!!!!! So when are we going to test then!?!?!?!?!?!?!? I cannot possibly wait til the 19th!!!!!


----------



## mommyB

So I tested with my OPK and I didn't get a smiley face :( So I guess those cramps and EWCM are not me ov'ing. Who knows, will try testing again tomorrow and BD as well. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Titi

bonjo808 said:


> Ok ladies, I have a question for the SMEP experts :)...so we have :sex: on CD8 and CD10...now I got a postive OPK today CD11..should we BD tonight and tomorrow then skip a day or go ahead and BD for the recommended 3 times after a + OPK??...if so that would mean we BD actually 4 nights in a row since we also :sex: on CD 10...I think I've just confused myself!! :haha:...

I need help too-2 situations:

Bonjo-This is EXACTLY what happened with me-so I too am curious. 

Also-I got my +opk yesterday, cd11 and thought I would OV very early tomorrow morning.....as seems to be usual for me. I woke up this morning with really good EWCM. At 4 this afternoon, when I took off my bra, my nipples really hurt (CD12). This seemed a little odd to me, so I checked my cm and it was lotiony-no stretch anywhere. Does this mean I definitely OV'd already and was it most likely sometime between this morning & afternoon? Seems early. Also seems then that if I am still bd one more time tomorrow, and then two days from now it will really be overkill?


----------



## LuckyD

bonjo808 said:


> Ok ladies, I have a question for the SMEP experts :)...so we have :sex: on CD8 and CD10...now I got a postive OPK today CD11..should we BD tonight and tomorrow then skip a day or go ahead and BD for the recommended 3 times after a + OPK??...if so that would mean we BD actually 4 nights in a row since we also :sex: on CD 10...I think I've just confused myself!! :haha:...

Personally - I would BD for the next three days, even though it makes it four days in a row - that's what I did, anyway! SMEP says three days in a row from when you get your positive OPK - I am sure it isn't a huge deal if you don't, but thought I'd let you know what I did. Good luck!

Cupcake and Ginger - hope you get some confirmation soon - must be frustrating not knowing. My fingers are crossed for you both!!

Good luck to the others that are testing soon!!

Arein - so sorry to hear that you aren't feeling so great at the moment :hugs:

Hope all the TTC warriors and Team SMEP-ers are doing ok, wherever they may be in their cycle...

I am 8-9DPO today, and am not feeling much at all - well, nothing that I haven't felt any other month. I just don't feel like this is going to be my month, to be honest. It's ok, cos I would rather feel like this and have a nice surprise, than get all excited and once again, feel upset and disappointed when AF arrives. We shall see, but just have a feeling it isn't going to happen for me at this point. 

I am glad to see others are feeling positive - really want to see some more BFPs on this thread soon! Positive thoughts being sent out to all of you xx


----------



## ttcstill

Soph- & Spencer ------ I will be praying that both of you get your :bfp:s and that you both have a happy healthy nine months....... Go on now and get yourselves to Firt Tri----- I'll be there soon I just know it!


----------



## AreIn83

I had another visit with the herbalist this afternoon after work. I'm glad I gave it another go. She said that even though I'm having a temp shift, there is a possibility I'm not O-ing. The egg could be sitting there but not popping out. It's in her opinion that watery CM doesn't make up for EWCM. She gave me about $70 worth of stuff :haha: I looked like a bag lady walking out of there. 
My TTC Warrior artillery now includes: SMEP, OvaCue, Pre-Seed, BBT, SoftCups, Red Raspberry Leaf Tea, Folate, organic prenatals, Cod Liver Oil, and ProgestaCare. If this doesn't get me knocked up, I'm not sure what will. 

Thanks to everyone for your :hugs:, I'm just not feeling like myself!


----------



## AreIn83

Oh, and the Bradley diet! Excited to try that out!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Where exactly do you find an herbalist? I'm in IL too, but haven't got any idea where you'd even start looking.... I nearly picked up some redleaf raspberry, but decided to wait the rest of this cycle out and see how it goes...


----------



## LuckyD

AreIn83 said:


> Oh, and the Bradley diet! Excited to try that out!

What does the Bradley diet involve? 

Glad you are feeling more positive and that the second appointment was better :hugs:


----------



## ginma

Hi everyone :) 
I just wanted to say that you can take my name off the list :cry: hubby couldn't keep up with the plan and wore out to soon lol, oh well I ordered some opks for next month just in case i don't get my bfp this time around, not looking good for me tho, good luck to all you lovely ladies! :dust:


----------



## AreIn83

Squirrel- Where in IL? My stepmother-in-law told me about her. The place is called Country Nutrition, it's a store that sells organic foods and herbal supplements. I would imagine that if you went to an organic food store or shop like this, they could tell you where to go or someone there may be certified. 

LuckyD- It's the Bradley Method of Natural Childbirth. www.bradleybirth.com. It's interesting but it calls to eat 2 fertilized eggs daily. I have no idea where I can buy fertilized eggs!


----------



## AreIn83

Whoops, that link won't work. Try www.bradleybirth.com/PD.aspx


----------



## Precious318

AreIn83 said:


> Whoops, that link won't work. Try www.bradleybirth.com/PD.aspx

Hi AreIn, 

Does this diet help you with conceiving a baby? Hope all is going well :)


----------



## MyTurnYet

honeybee28 said:


> oooh soph thats exciting, whens af due?
> 
> yeah tryfor, i completely agree with soph. we're all here for you sweetpea.
> 
> night off from bding tonight, insurance bd tomorrow night. isnt ttc so romantic!?

Totally honeybee! Tonight is last BD session of SMEP before the 1 day break and then the "insurance BD" as you put it. :haha: Really...all I want to do is sleep! :sleep: Was excited at the start of the SMEP cycle, but now kind of worn out.:dohh:

Tryfor...so nice of you to say a prayer! I think I will say one tonight for all of us on this board, too. :flower:


----------



## Precious318

Hello ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well. I'm a little upset because I didn't follow the SMEP plan exactly...we skipped a day after three days in a row but didn't do the last bd session (we were both so tired that day) I have hope because I think Ness didn't follow it exactly and she still go her bfp.

Well ladies...I wish us all lots of luck this cycle...I'm going to be out of town next week so I won't be so obsessive about testing :wacko: I just wish the witch goes away!!


----------



## AreIn83

Precious318 said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> Whoops, that link won't work. Try www.bradleybirth.com/PD.aspx
> 
> Hi AreIn,
> 
> Does this diet help you with conceiving a baby? Hope all is going well :)Click to expand...

It provides all of the necessary nutients to give you a healthy pregnancy. She told me that you need to start your body out as though it's pregnant so it can accept a baby. It makes sense. She also told me to start on Whey Protein shakes but that was another $30 and I had just spent $70 and thats really only for when you're actually preg to help develop healthy baby tissue.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

AreIn83 said:


> It provides all of the necessary nutients to give you a healthy pregnancy. She told me that you need to start your body out as though it's pregnant so it can accept a baby. It makes sense. She also told me to start on Whey Protein shakes but that was another $30 and I had just spent $70 and thats really only for when you're actually preg to help develop healthy baby tissue.

Wow, that looks like a ton of food..... I can't imagine trying to drink 4 glasses of milk a day.


----------



## LuckyD

AreIn83 said:


> Precious318 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> Whoops, that link won't work. Try www.bradleybirth.com/PD.aspx
> 
> Hi AreIn,
> 
> Does this diet help you with conceiving a baby? Hope all is going well :)Click to expand...
> 
> It provides all of the necessary nutients to give you a healthy pregnancy. She told me that you need to start your body out as though it's pregnant so it can accept a baby. It makes sense. She also told me to start on Whey Protein shakes but that was another $30 and I had just spent $70 and thats really only for when you're actually preg to help develop healthy baby tissue.Click to expand...

Just downloaded that diet - thanks!

I am taking whey protein shakes - they are disgusting! I have to hold my nose then eat a piece of chocolate straight after to get the taste out of my mouth! But then again, I don't like milk - so maybe that's why I don't really like the taste. 

I am taking whey because I am vegetarian and havent' been getting enough protein (well, I have been eating enough but I haven't been digesting it properly) - but I didn't know it also helps develop healthy baby tissue - that is really good to know.

I know, the cost is so much isn't it! I am taking all kinds of things because I was anemic and have a sluggish thyroid - so am taking whey protein, iodine, some sort of thyroid medication, liquid iron, vitamin d tablets, protein digestive tablets, vitamin b12 and of course folate. It cost me an arm and a leg - but it is worth it!


----------



## spencerbear

Soph- I really hope you get your BFP today....

Cupcake and ginger i hope you get an answer one way or the other soon. I didnt get a + until i was a week over with my eldest son.

Praying that everyone else in the 2ww has some good results and the battle to stop the old hag works.

Arein :hugs: to help you feel a bit better

sorry if ive missed anyone


----------



## new mummy2010

hi ladies just an update and some advice please, as you can see im due af thurs/fri this wk. not done any hpt as was waiting for afs dates to come well hopefully not to come.
but on mon afternoon i had brown/yellowish discharge only teeny tiny amount though then i thought her she comes! but nothing till ysterday afternoon when i wiped (sorry if tmi) there was cm streaked with a little blood, then again nothing for ages (ocd with checking! ) then last night had an awful shock when i was getting ready for my gym class and felt like i was wetting myself obviously checked and it was lots and lots of blood with lots of clotty pieces (again sorry if tmi) so again thought her she is the witch sorted myself out and headed on as normal when i arrived at gym checked situation again..... and nothing 0 zilch im very confused and have also had no af symptoms as in cramps or usual symptoms. but i have had funny movement feelings higher up in tummy area not as low as af signs but very weird not painful like i dunno a twitchy feeling best way to explain it. last checked about ten mins ago nothing to show anything ever happened last night HELP:nope:


----------



## Nixilix

Hey. Cd8 today. Got scan after mc today . Will start bd tonight. Hope eeryones is well xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Ness I always waited for my MS but never got it! haha was laughing when you ran back to work as thought youd wet yourself. Sorry I shouldnt laugh!

AreI83 so sorry you are feeling this way I hope the bloodtest goes well. Wow that bag of goodies sounds great I hope it does the job for you. Completely understand how you are feeling it must be so frustrating for you, FX for you! 

GL gingerwhinger and cupcake and everyone else waiting! I really hope you get your BFP

Oh yeah stardust I have seen that one before, love it. Really good info

Honeybee sounds like fun, I cant remember the last time I went out. My hubby just got a new job so we are moving away and saving up for that cant wait to get away from here

Soph so sorry for your loss terrible no matter when it happens. Your temp sounds good I hope its good news for you!

Good Luck Spencerbear

Yeah tryforbaby we could all be bump buddies, now that would be cool! I know how you feel me and my DH even got to the point of going to IVF appt after all tests on me and him had been done and I also had op (laproscopy) and were told we would have to pay for ivf ourselves as my stepson lives with us so can undestand your pain and nerves. I hope it happens for all of us soon

mommyb I always get pains and ewcm leading up to OV so it may be gearing up but the surge isnt present yet keep on trying testing at 3 different times of the day

two options I always get stuck on this one too I try to start bedding cycle day 9 as always OV cycle day 15 so would be 9,11,13,15,16,17,19 rather than the 4 days in a row, I guess if you wanted to follow the SMEP to the letter you would need to do the four days as bed the night before first peak but I know a few people that got their BFP's on here just bedding two peak days and not the other two days

Thanks LuckyD I hope this is your month too, not long to go til you know now

Precious there are a few people that have missed days and got their BFP so dont worry

New Mummy test soon plz lol...... sounds like gud signs for you

Rachel - Hope the scan goes as well as can be. GL and keep us updated. How are you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

I'm ok babe thanks, will prob get upset at scan but feeling positive and starting smep today xx it's strange cause the other months have dragged but can't believe it's cd8. Think it's cause I'm nervous bout seeing af at end of month. But after o I'll probably think its dragging!!! Xx 

anyone cd8 with me


----------



## mamaxm

nix me me me! and arein is cd8 too, i think.. or 9. CINCO DE MAYO BFPS! :happydance:
arein, oh you know how i love jumping on anything that will help me concieve, but i can't eat a regular egg, much less fertilized :haha: there's just something about eggs that makes me sick.. my grandpa used to raise chickens and sell eggs and i remember it was a hot day and we were on the way to the market to sell the eggs, they were in the back of his truck, i guess the heat made them hatch, probably half of them hatched and they were deformed and it was heartbreaking, they didn't make it through the day, ever since i haven't eaten an egg. i will eat stuff with eggs hidden in them, just never scrambled eggs, omelets, ect. but i'm so glad you've joined the red raspberry leaf crew! :)
well i am totally loving my new thermometer, my temps are finally starting to make more sense, no super high temps anymore! hopefully my chart will be more clear this cycle.
WOOOHOOOOO! first day of OPK's and SMEP BABYDANCING! once you hit cd8, you're in the 2ww in no time. hooray!


----------



## wantingagirl

Yes can completely understand Rachel I guess being upset is part of the grieving process. Sucks after OV it so drags with all the what ifs and hope the AF doesnt get you xxx

Im cycle day 6 so not too far behind you and a few others

mamaxm so glad my AF has gone and loving your PMA which makes me feel better 

Woo hoo to a BFP for May!

Hope everyone is good?


----------



## AreIn83

NewMummy- Wow, that is strange. You would think there would be some bleeding after clots, maybe she'll come today or tomorrow and that was just a warning? I know you said you haven't checked an HPT, maybe you should?

BD starts tonight!!!! So excited EXCEPT DH gave me awful news when I got home from work. He has to work 12 hours shifts tonight and tomorrow which means he'll be leaving at 7 pm! I can't get DD to bed before 7, that just won't work. I'm desperately trying to figure out how to swing this. 

LuckyD- It is so expensive so I'm holding out on the yucky stuff. I do love milk though. And the diet says you can use milk, yogurt (which I LOVE), cottage cheese or ice cream too as your dairy. You can buy digestive enzymes to help with the protein you eat. 

Wanting-Thanks babe. All the blood work told me was that I for sure had a chemical preg 2 cycles ago. Thats it. Sort of disappointing. 

mamaxm- It's on! If I can figure out how to BD with DH tonight :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

OMG OMG OMG I just got a BFP. It is really light as had only had a wee an hour before but it is there.

I just love SMEP and we missed a crucial day too.......Just got to pray this little one sticks


----------



## wantingagirl

AreIn83 said:


> NewMummy- Wow, that is strange. You would think there would be some bleeding after clots, maybe she'll come today or tomorrow and that was just a warning? I know you said you haven't checked an HPT, maybe you should?
> 
> BD starts tonight!!!! So excited EXCEPT DH gave me awful news when I got home from work. He has to work 12 hours shifts tonight and tomorrow which means he'll be leaving at 7 pm! I can't get DD to bed before 7, that just won't work. I'm desperately trying to figure out how to swing this.
> 
> LuckyD- It is so expensive so I'm holding out on the yucky stuff. I do love milk though. And the diet says you can use milk, yogurt (which I LOVE), cottage cheese or ice cream too as your dairy. You can buy digestive enzymes to help with the protein you eat.
> 
> Wanting-Thanks babe. All the blood work told me was that I for sure had a chemical preg 2 cycles ago. Thats it. Sort of disappointing.
> 
> mamaxm- It's on! If I can figure out how to BD with DH tonight :haha:

Hun Im so sorry for that news :hugs: , so can they tell if you are OV every month? Are you going to get any other tests or keep on trying? babysitter, through the nite anything lol? 

Spencerbear congrats so happy for you hope it sticks. This is weird just finished AF and still getting cramps which is strange. Started taking EPO 1500mg yesterday is that why and is EPO safe or should I stop taking it girls?


----------



## AreIn83

Fx Spencer!


----------



## AreIn83

My HCG was elevated at that time which is a positive preg, she tested it again yesterday and my HCG was at 0. So it's not that I always walk around with an elevated beta. Does that makes sense? I think I just confused myself!


----------



## AreIn83

OMG, OMG!!! Cod Liver Oil is the most disgusting shit I've ever tasted in my entire life!!!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

hehe... yes it makes total sense. These chemical pregnancies are more common than we think. So will the ovacue tell you definite Ovulation or are you using your temps for that? 

:hugs: so sorry for your results


----------



## wantingagirl

AreIn83 said:


> OMG, OMG!!! Cod Liver Oil is the most disgusting shit I've ever tasted in my entire life!!!!!

eurggh what does that help with? Do you know anything about my question regarding EPO?


----------



## gcgal10

spencerbear said:


> OMG OMG OMG I just got a BFP. It is really light as had only had a wee an hour before but it is there.
> 
> I just love SMEP and we missed a crucial day too.......Just got to pray this little one sticks

Great News! :thumbup:Keep us all updated! Can I ask if this was your first SMEP month and how long you've been TTC (only answer if you want to). I'm looking for hope!


----------



## mamaxm

SPENCER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
oh i could cry. i love seeing the bfps on this thread.
on a side note, arein you're hilarious.


----------



## spencerbear

gcgal10 said:


> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG I just got a BFP. It is really light as had only had a wee an hour before but it is there.
> 
> I just love SMEP and we missed a crucial day too.......Just got to pray this little one sticks
> 
> Great News! :thumbup:Keep us all updated! Can I ask if this was your first SMEP month and how long you've been TTC (only answer if you want to). I'm looking for hope!Click to expand...

This was my first month doing SMEP but have been TTC for 10 cycles. We had a m/c september last year. Didnt follow SMEP to the letter as me and OH had a row on O day.


----------



## LuckyD

Congrats Spencerbear! That is fantastic news xx


----------



## Titi

Congrats Spencerbear!!!!! Anything else you did differently or just lucky? :hugs:


----------



## spencerbear

Titi said:


> Congrats Spencerbear!!!!! Anything else you did differently or just lucky? :hugs:

The only thing different was SMEP


----------



## ttcstill

spencerbear said:


> Soph- I really hope you get your BFP today....
> 
> Cupcake and ginger i hope you get an answer one way or the other soon. I didnt get a + until i was a week over with my eldest son.
> 
> Praying that everyone else in the 2ww has some good results and the battle to stop the old hag works.
> 
> Arein :hugs: to help you feel a bit better
> 
> sorry if ive missed anyone

OMG>>>>>>> :bfp: congrats


----------



## Firedancer41

AreIn83 said:


> NewMummy- Wow, that is strange. You would think there would be some bleeding after clots, maybe she'll come today or tomorrow and that was just a warning? I know you said you haven't checked an HPT, maybe you should?
> 
> BD starts tonight!!!! So excited EXCEPT DH gave me awful news when I got home from work. He has to work 12 hours shifts tonight and tomorrow which means he'll be leaving at 7 pm! I can't get DD to bed before 7, that just won't work. I'm desperately trying to figure out how to swing this.
> 
> LuckyD- It is so expensive so I'm holding out on the yucky stuff. I do love milk though. And the diet says you can use milk, yogurt (which I LOVE), cottage cheese or ice cream too as your dairy. You can buy digestive enzymes to help with the protein you eat.
> 
> Wanting-Thanks babe. All the blood work told me was that I for sure had a chemical preg 2 cycles ago. Thats it. Sort of disappointing.
> 
> mamaxm- It's on! If I can figure out how to BD with DH tonight :haha:

Can you get her to take a nap? My 4 1/2 year old still naps thankfully, so we have been able to..ahem...take advantage of several naptimes LOL :haha:


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Spencerbear!!!


----------



## amethyst77

Congrats Spencerbear
xx


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats!!


----------



## mamaxm

oh yeah, get her down for a nap or rent her a movie and sit her down with some popcorn and have a quickie :haha:


----------



## ttcstill

I just got my pre-seed and opk/hpt pack!!!! I am super excited!


----------



## Nixilix

Mamaxm- scan went well, although no baby my Remaining ovary an tube are perfectly healthy.

When are you hoping to o? We are on same ccle day xx


----------



## mamaxm

just in time too! two more days tilll bd'ing for you ma'am!


----------



## mamaxm

nix- not sure when i'll o. last cycle it was cd18 but since i'm taking herbs to balance my hormones i'm hoping i'll o earlier. CP is already super high so i'm anxious to see what the lines look like on my opk today, crazy because normally it's very low. glad the scan went well :) and glad you're jumping back on the ttc wagon!


----------



## ttcstill

I am feeling very poistive about this cycle...... I am going to try not to feed my poas addiction but I want to and I want to start now lol!!!!! Oh I hope soph has good news for us today as well!!!! I am so super excited for you Spencer!!


----------



## Nixilix

My opk are in the post! I usually o on cd12 so they better hurry! Glad u r back on it too!! Xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Rachel glad scan went as well as it could and that you can start trying straight away, GL girls. 

I have things to do before picking my stepson up for school then hubby gets pc in the evening bah really need to get a laptop

Speak tomorrow xxx


----------



## amethyst77

Glad scan went well Nixlix :)

Hubby and I are taking full advantage of me being on hols and him working from home :lol:
xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congrats Spencerbear! 

I am 9 or 10dpo and nothing but the normal to report. I have been so moody for the past 5-6 days! Unbelievable!!! I want to crawl in bed and go to sleep and hire someone to do everyhting for me! :rofl:

My Fertility appt is April 28th, only 2 weeks to go! Good news is that DH can do his S/A at home!


----------



## AreIn83

wantingagirl said:


> hehe... yes it makes total sense. These chemical pregnancies are more common than we think. So will the ovacue tell you definite Ovulation or are you using your temps for that?
> 
> :hugs: so sorry for your results

Temping for O confirmation because i had to buy the vag probe and it was an extra $100. What was your question about the EPO sweetie, I missed it?


----------



## AreIn83

wanting-The Cod Liver Oil is the same premise as any other omega 3, it has the DHA which is healthy for brain development in a fetus and it has antioxidant effects for mommy.


----------



## AreIn83

I wish it were just so easy as putting her down. I get off work at 5, pick her up and go home. Get there around 5:30-6. He has to leave at 6:30 for work. That's the problem.


----------



## wantingagirl

AreIn83 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> hehe... yes it makes total sense. These chemical pregnancies are more common than we think. So will the ovacue tell you definite Ovulation or are you using your temps for that?
> 
> :hugs: so sorry for your results
> 
> Temping for O confirmation because i had to buy the vag probe and it was an extra $100. What was your question about the EPO sweetie, I missed it?Click to expand...

Thats ok hun, I cant stay on long son home from school homework and stuff get how you feel time passes so quickly I know how you feel but how about :sex: through the nite its the only way. How much EPO would you take? I have started taking 1500mg for last 2 days AF just done but getting cramping do you think EPO safe? xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Nixilix said:


> Mamaxm- scan went well, although no baby my Remaining ovary an tube are perfectly healthy.
> 
> When are you hoping to o? We are on same ccle day xx

Rachel sure I said it on the other thread but glad you can get back to ttc glad ovary and tube has not been damaged good luck hun xx


----------



## louloubabs

Congrats Spencerbear :D Yay!!!!

Well I was hoping to O sooner this cycle to try and reduce my cycle length but it doesn't look like it's gonna happen....

Still negative OPK's today. Oh wellll. We've been BD'ing every other day on even days and will just keep it up til I get that nice dark positive OPK.

Hope everyone is ok and sendnig lots of :dust:

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Precious318

First of all, Congratulations Spencer!!!! I will pray that you get a very sticky bean!!

Last night I had my first pregnancy dream...I was in front of the mirror putting on my makeup and then I stepped back to look at myself and I had a beautiful baby bump :) I have read all the great dreams (or scary ones sometimes) that you ladies have had and I never really had one. I know this doesn't mean I'm pregnant or anything but it made me happy.

GL to everyone who is testing soon and to all the ladies who are starting SMEP


:dust::dust: to us all!


----------



## Nixilix

what a nice dream :)

well just booked oh in as its cd8 haha


----------



## Titi

I had the weirdest dream right before AF last cycle that I was going into labor but hadn't know I was pregnant. Being in labor was causing me to do "somersaults" in the air (like w/o gravity moon style) that I couldn't help. My mum was in the dream and I kept remarking how strange it was that nobody told me you did flips when you were trying to have a baby-bizzarre!!!!


----------



## honeybee28

oh SPENCER!!!!! YEEEEY!! fx for you hun. how many dpo are you? did you test before today and get bfns? have you had any symptoms? so many questions!!

im 3dpo, had a really sharp pain in my left ovary today it was over with in a second. probably my overactive imagination.

hope everyone else is doing ok?

tryfor - glad you've got it booked in and hubby can do SA at home. but i so hope you get your bfp before then and have to cancel the appointment!!

where is soph?


----------



## AreIn83

wantingagirl said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> hehe... yes it makes total sense. These chemical pregnancies are more common than we think. So will the ovacue tell you definite Ovulation or are you using your temps for that?
> 
> :hugs: so sorry for your results
> 
> Temping for O confirmation because i had to buy the vag probe and it was an extra $100. What was your question about the EPO sweetie, I missed it?Click to expand...
> 
> Thats ok hun, I cant stay on long son home from school homework and stuff get how you feel time passes so quickly I know how you feel but how about :sex: through the nite its the only way. How much EPO would you take? I have started taking 1500mg for last 2 days AF just done but getting cramping do you think EPO safe? xxxClick to expand...


It would be safe, it's the same premise as the CLO but in a much nicer and easier to take form. I just don't know about the dose. The oil is in liquid form and I'm just supposed to take a teaspoon. It's so nasty. Once I get preg, I'm supposed to take 2 teaspoonfuls.


----------



## Titi

AreIn83 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> hehe... yes it makes total sense. These chemical pregnancies are more common than we think. So will the ovacue tell you definite Ovulation or are you using your temps for that?
> 
> :hugs: so sorry for your results
> 
> Temping for O confirmation because i had to buy the vag probe and it was an extra $100. What was your question about the EPO sweetie, I missed it?Click to expand...
> 
> Thats ok hun, I cant stay on long son home from school homework and stuff get how you feel time passes so quickly I know how you feel but how about :sex: through the nite its the only way. How much EPO would you take? I have started taking 1500mg for last 2 days AF just done but getting cramping do you think EPO safe? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be safe, it's the same premise as the CLO but in a much nicer and easier to take form. I just don't know about the dose. The oil is in liquid form and I'm just supposed to take a teaspoon. It's so nasty. Once I get preg, I'm supposed to take 2 teaspoonfuls.Click to expand...

WOW! I have been taking omega fish oils but in capsule form so I don't have to taste the fish. Also-please make sure your information was correct/up to date and you have MERCURY FREE FISH OIL. Anyone, esp. pregnant women are really supposed to limit their exposure to fish to less than 1 or 2x a week b/c the mercury levels now are very hazardous to baby's developmental growth and this includes fish oil. All my fish oil supplements are guarenteed mercury free. If it doesn't say they are on the label-chances are you should not take.


----------



## AreIn83

titi-I'm probably going to have to switch to capsules, I just about can't take the taste of that stuff. Just thinking about it makes me gag...literally.


----------



## Titi

AreIn83 said:


> titi-I'm probably going to have to switch to capsules, I just about can't take the taste of that stuff. Just thinking about it makes me gag...literally.

I bet-I had a bottle of capsules and one broke inside and the oil got over the others-I didn't know and took one first thing in the morning with my prenatal and almost threw up............it is so hideously gross-and I love fish too!

PS there are some really good ones at Whole Foods if you have one of those near you.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hi Honeybee and ladies! 
Well I am only 9 or 10dpo and I believe the wicked witch will be here sooner than later. I went to the bathroom about 10 minutes ago and decided to check my cervix. I have light pinkish brownish yellow CM :shrug: if that makes sense? Last month I spotted a day before I got my period and a day after it ended for total of 9 days of spotting/blood, so confusing since this never happens, Last month was a first. PLUS my period was 2 days early last cycle. I am assuming my period will be here tonight or tomorrow and will be another 2 days earlier than last cycle. Oh well, I have my appointment soon. It must explain my extreme moodiness lately and more sore boob!!!!

Good Luck Ladies!


----------



## honeybee28

tryfor that seems really early, any chance is ib? do you remember what thats like from your first pregnancy?
i dont want the witch to get you. i want you to have a teeny tiny baby in your belly (and not coz you got hungry and ate one lol!!)


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Congratulations SpencerBear - will keep my Fx for you:happydance:


----------



## spencerbear

honeybee28 said:


> oh SPENCER!!!!! YEEEEY!! fx for you hun. how many dpo are you? did you test before today and get bfns? have you had any symptoms? so many questions!!
> 
> im 3dpo, had a really sharp pain in my left ovary today it was over with in a second. probably my overactive imagination.
> 
> hope everyone else is doing ok?
> 
> tryfor - glad you've got it booked in and hubby can do SA at home. but i so hope you get your bfp before then and have to cancel the appointment!!
> 
> where is soph?

Im 15DPO. Did a test at 11DPO but negative, not sure why i did though as i have never had a BFP before my missed AF. I did have burny/tingly boobs, acid burning my throat and a bit of nausea. Then noticed that my normal spots hadnt appeared.


----------



## momtoboys1

Well I messed it all up. We started out well with the smep but it all went downhill lol.
Although I do think I am in with a good chance this month I didn't use opks so I am not 100% sure when I o'd.
I tried using cm as a guide but it got mixed with dh's fluids and was ewcm everyday lol.

I'm guessing I am about 3dpo as thats when the af like cramps started. (haven't gone away yet is that normal?)

Anyway my fingers are crossed, and if it doesn't work out this cycle we will have to get more committed to smep


----------



## Kita

Can I join??? 

I had read about it for months and we sort of tried a variation of it with no luck (and not consistent) but this time OH is down to ride. We have painted our faces and we're going for the goal like the warriors we are! CD 8 is tomorrow so :sex::sex::sex: and I have been taking Soy so HOPEFULLY it pushes my Ov date up a bit and Ill be able to test by the end of the month or early May.. Ill give a test date when I know I am closer to Ov..because my Ov date is never consistent!


----------



## honeybee28

welcome kita -fx for you this cycle! What days do you take the soy?

momtoboys - im 3dpo tooo

spencer - that's cool, fx you have a sticky bean!!!x


----------



## AreIn83

Titi-See? That made me gag just thinking about it. Nasty ass. I hate, hate, hate fish anyway. 

Honey- :haha: :haha: :haha:

I LOVE it when people text me out of the blue after like 2 years of not speaking to tell me that they're pregnant.....LOVE IT....


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> tryfor that seems really early, any chance is ib? do you remember what thats like from your first pregnancy?
> i dont want the witch to get you. i want you to have a teeny tiny baby in your belly (and not coz you got hungry and ate one lol!!)

:rofl: :rofl: 

I don't remember exactly how far apart it was but I remember having implanation bleeding, as it was my only symptom of pregnancy. We were not trying but not preventing either using the 'pullout' method (sounds goofy to say it! :haha:) so pregnancy was the last thought on my mind. I remember talking to one of my co-workers while we were sipping coffee at her house, and she said: "C'mon, lets go to the store and get a PG test". I said "ok" and then went back to her house, pee'd on it, left it in the bathroom so her little girl didn't see and ask questions. Well I forgot about it and when in like over 30 minutes later. To my surprise there was a very faint line. I didn't want to believe it. I continued to drink my coffee then I packed my puppy up in the car and drove the 45 minutes home and cried the whole way. Scared but happy tears! Took one the next am, very faint. Bought a dollar tree test a few days later, harld even visible?.....then I used another brand test a few days later and the line came up as soon as the pee hit the stick!!! 
My only symptom I remember was implanation bleeding, morning sickness started around 6-7 weeks. Horrible Morning sickness. I used to have DH pull over on the side of the road so I can vomit! :sick:

But when I had it I remember wearing pantliners and questioning why I was spotting so early before AF.....


----------



## ttcstill

Well i got my preseed today...... yay we r on the cd6 and 7 break..... UGHHHH! OH is so supportive..... hes like okay honey whatever it takes.... i so hope that it does not take us so long that it becomes an issue because i think I would just give up at that point!


----------



## tryforbaby2

ttcstill said:


> Well i got my preseed today...... yay we r on the cd6 and 7 break..... UGHHHH! OH is so supportive..... hes like okay honey whatever it takes.... i so hope that it does not take us so long that it becomes an issue because i think I would just give up at that point!

Yay for supportive DH's and OH's! :happydance:


----------



## Titi

AreIn83 said:


> I LOVE it when people text me out of the blue after like 2 years of not speaking to tell me that they're pregnant.....LOVE IT....

:grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Titi said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE it when people text me out of the blue after like 2 years of not speaking to tell me that they're pregnant.....LOVE IT....
> 
> :grr::grr::grr::grr:Click to expand...

Grrrr! Don't you just really love it! I f'in hate it, bullshit!


----------



## Nessicle

who got a bfp??? I saw the % went up!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

If I am not mistaken, spencerbear?....if this is the correct thread anyway!!! Too many names and threads! lmao


----------



## Kita

honeybee28 said:


> welcome kita -fx for you this cycle! What days do you take the soy?
> 
> momtoboys - im 3dpo tooo
> 
> spencer - that's cool, fx you have a sticky bean!!!x

Thanks!! Im taking it cd3-7 like clomid.. So tonight is my last dose :happydance:

Good thing too because Ive been so weepy and down these past few days and Im almost positive its the result of the soy!


----------



## aragornlover8

Hey gals! I just got a positive opk and will be doing my first test on April 21st.


----------



## Titi

Welcome Kita!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive had some spotting today im only 8dpo!!!

Maybe a good sign?? x


----------



## Titi

ah, yah MissZoie that sounds like an excellent sign? What cd do you normally AF?

Hey lovely ladies-do you know if it is normal to be super hormonal one or two days after OV? It's too soon for crosshairs yet but my EWCM at six am yesterday had turned to creamy by afternoon so I am assuming I OV sometime early yesterday. Anyhow I was in Fantastic spirits yesterday! A great lovey mood, optimistic for a BFP, etc. Today I have been SOOOOOOOOOOO grumpy and bitchy feeling and when I wanted to get my 3rd in a row SMEP BD in earlier this morning and DH wanted to wait til later today I about cried. Then felt hopeless I'll never get a BFP and did cry! I usually don't notice this until about 4-5 days before AF-can a progesterone spike after OV do it as well?

Thanks!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Julie I just saw spencerbear over in first tri!! So happy for you spencerbear!! :happydance: :wohoo: xx


----------



## aragornlover8

Titi said:


> ah, yah MissZoie that sounds like an excellent sign? What cd do you normally AF?
> 
> Hey lovely ladies-do you know if it is normal to be super hormonal one or two days after OV? It's too soon for crosshairs yet but my EWCM at six am yesterday had turned to creamy by afternoon so I am assuming I OV sometime early yesterday. Anyhow I was in Fantastic spirits yesterday! A great lovey mood, optimistic for a BFP, etc. Today I have been SOOOOOOOOOOO grumpy and bitchy feeling and when I wanted to get my 3rd in a row SMEP BD in earlier this morning and DH wanted to wait til later today I about cried. Then felt hopeless I'll never get a BFP and did cry! I usually don't notice this until about 4-5 days before AF-can a progesterone spike after OV do it as well?
> 
> Thanks!

I get like this the week of ov, actually. For me ov signs can be as bad as a mini-period (minus the cramps). I have to stay away from feel-good family shows as they tend to make me cry. :haha:

Good luck! Fx'd for you!


----------



## honeybee28

AreIn - i LOVE it when that happens too, or when you see it on facebook mmmmm it's my FAVOURITE!!! NOT

Zoie- im going to be watching you very closely lady, sounding promising!!!


----------



## Titi

aragornlover8 said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> ah, yah MissZoie that sounds like an excellent sign? What cd do you normally AF?
> 
> Hey lovely ladies-do you know if it is normal to be super hormonal one or two days after OV? It's too soon for crosshairs yet but my EWCM at six am yesterday had turned to creamy by afternoon so I am assuming I OV sometime early yesterday. Anyhow I was in Fantastic spirits yesterday! A great lovey mood, optimistic for a BFP, etc. Today I have been SOOOOOOOOOOO grumpy and bitchy feeling and when I wanted to get my 3rd in a row SMEP BD in earlier this morning and DH wanted to wait til later today I about cried. Then felt hopeless I'll never get a BFP and did cry! I usually don't notice this until about 4-5 days before AF-can a progesterone spike after OV do it as well?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I get like this the week of ov, actually. For me ov signs can be as bad as a mini-period (minus the cramps). I have to stay away from feel-good family shows as they tend to make me cry. :haha:
> 
> Good luck! Fx'd for you!Click to expand...

aragornlover8-
ahhhhhhh! Thank you! I'm not crazy! No matter how long I have been ttc my body seriously changes things up and throws me for a loop EVERY single cycle!


----------



## soph77

Spencer CONGRATS!!!! I am so happy for you, I hope your little one stick and you have a healthy and happy nine months :)


----------



## honeybee28

there you are soph! did you do a test?


----------



## ttcstill

MissZoie- that sounds promising.... fx'd for you!


----------



## soph77

So much reading to catch up on. Came home from work yesterday feeling sick and passed out on the couch and then went to bed early. Took at test this morning :bfn:
It is ok, it is what I expected. I can feel the witch lurking. Yesterday before passing out on couch we went for a walk on the beach and I could feel her coming then. I just wish she would hurry the hell up!

tryfor - I just PRAY that the witch is not coming for you and that what you are experiencing is ib. It certainly sounds promising and much like your pg with your daughter. FX hun, I am really hoping for you.

AreIn - I am prob too late but whenever I want to get a bd session in and ds is awake I sit him in front of spongebob or tell him he can have some 'secret game time' on the computer. Guaranteed he won't come in!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Titi said:


> ah, yah MissZoie that sounds like an excellent sign? What cd do you normally AF?

I think i have my dates all messed up lol i Ov'd on the 5th so im 9dpo lol i normally start AF at 14/15dpo i didnt O untill CD18 so im on CD27 so i will be on CD32/33, I've Had a few cramps since about 5dpo and im ill i have a cold and i NEVER get ill i havent been ill in years ... Even when DF has been ill. So possibly a sign???, I have sore Nipples aswell :) fingers crossed for me ladies! xxxxx


----------



## soph77

Funny word of the day - AWESOME.

Don't you think it is funny that in the word awesome there is only some of awe, but the word awful it is full of awe. Shouldn't the meanings be around the other way? Or awful should be awenone.


----------



## honeybee28

aw soph, it aint over til she shows and all that, but if she does, hopefully you'll get your bfp next month

im on cycle 5 at the moment. what % of people ttc get their bfp in cycle 5 does anyone know?


----------



## honeybee28

soph77 said:


> Funny word of the day - AWESOME.
> 
> Don't you think it is funny that in the word awesome there is only some of awe, but the word awful it is full of awe. Shouldn't the meanings be around the other way? Or awful should be awenone.

lol soph are you drunk!?!?!
you do make a valid point though.


----------



## honeybee28

xMissxZoiex said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> ah, yah MissZoie that sounds like an excellent sign? What cd do you normally AF?
> 
> I think i have my dates all messed up lol i Ov'd on the 5th so im 9dpo lol i normally start AF at 14/15dpo i didnt O untill CD18 so im on CD27 so i will be on CD32/33, I've Had a few cramps since about 5dpo and im ill i have a cold and i NEVER get ill i havent been ill in years ... Even when DF has been ill. So possibly a sign???, I have sore Nipples aswell :) fingers crossed for me ladies! xxxxxClick to expand...

oooooh fx for you!! When will you start testing? or will you wait til af is late?xx


----------



## Nixilix

soph is defo drunk ;)


----------



## Nixilix

night ladies... off to start my first night of smep ing. as you can see from my sig... im smep'ing it up


----------



## Titi

zoie-hun that sounds REALLY promising!

Honeybee-I don't know percentages but I think the majority of healthy women under 30 get their bfp w/i 6 months......


----------



## soph77

LOL not drunk, just an observation ;)


----------



## AreIn83

tryforbaby2 said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE it when people text me out of the blue after like 2 years of not speaking to tell me that they're pregnant.....LOVE IT....
> 
> :grr::grr::grr::grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Grrrr! Don't you just really love it! I f'in hate it, bullshit!Click to expand...

It is bullshit, nothing but. i can't stand that girl anyway....I'm hateful.


----------



## Cupcake1979

spencerbear said:


> Soph- I really hope you get your BFP today....
> 
> Cupcake and ginger i hope you get an answer one way or the other soon. I didnt get a + until i was a week over with my eldest son.
> 
> Praying that everyone else in the 2ww has some good results and the battle to stop the old hag works.
> 
> Arein :hugs: to help you feel a bit better
> 
> sorry if ive missed anyone

Hey Spencerbear - Congrats on the BFP - happy and healthy 9 months to you :baby: How exciting!!!

My update... I'm still waiting af - no signs and i'm now 4 days late... Have tested this eve with a FRER and got a very very faint pink line... you have to pop it to the light to see it! So am thinking an evap... 

so your past experience when you were expecting your son, did you test every day you were late and only got a pos after a week late? Was it very faint when it first came through?


----------



## AreIn83

Fx Zoie!!
Soph-you aren't too late, I'm considering putting her on the back porch with a popsicle and telling her not to come in til it's gone....that may work. 

honey-80% of women of child bearing age get their bfp within a year of those 20% that don't, 30-40% will get their's the second year. Wow, that is confusing.


----------



## AreIn83

Who's drunk? Can I join?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

honeybee28 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> ah, yah MissZoie that sounds like an excellent sign? What cd do you normally AF?
> 
> I think i have my dates all messed up lol i Ov'd on the 5th so im 9dpo lol i normally start AF at 14/15dpo i didnt O untill CD18 so im on CD27 so i will be on CD32/33, I've Had a few cramps since about 5dpo and im ill i have a cold and i NEVER get ill i havent been ill in years ... Even when DF has been ill. So possibly a sign???, I have sore Nipples aswell :) fingers crossed for me ladies! xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> oooooh fx for you!! When will you start testing? or will you wait til af is late?xxClick to expand...

I might do a test in the morning .. and do one 12dpo and then 14dpo untill AF/BFP :) xxx


----------



## Kita

soph77 said:


> Funny word of the day - AWESOME.
> 
> Don't you think it is funny that in the word awesome there is only some of awe, but the word awful it is full of awe. Shouldn't the meanings be around the other way? Or awful should be awenone.

:rofl: I love it! Im going to put this on FB and watch how crazy everyone thinks I am for putting it! It IS something I'd say! And you do have a point..


----------



## mimiwc2010

AreIn and Soph: something's up with you 2... either hormones or :wacko: from all the ttc! :flower:

Woo hoo Spencerbear!!!! You gave me hope with the missing a SMEP day and all. I'm so excited for you!

FXd for you cupcake!

Baby and sticky :dust:


----------



## AreIn83

:wacko: I think I've finally lost it


----------



## mimiwc2010

Oh, and FX'd for you too Zoei...and for all of us!!!!!!!!

Hi Kita! :hi: Don't know what gives it away :-k, but, are you latin???


----------



## honeybee28

insurance bd.... DONE!! lol


----------



## AreIn83

I'm planning an attack for when I get home for bd #1 for this cycle....


----------



## honeybee28

AreIn83 said:


> Who's drunk? Can I join?

soph sounds drunk but im not sure if she is. it's probably still morning where she is!

speaking of drinking, is getting drunk in the 2ww a really bad idea?


----------



## honeybee28

AreIn83 said:


> I'm planning an attack for when I get home for bd #1 for this cycle....

your popsicle plan sounds like a good one. how long would it take her to eat a popsicle?!


----------



## Kita

mimiwc2010 said:


> Oh, and FX'd for you too Zoei...and for all of us!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hi Kita! :hi: Don't know what gives it away :-k, but, are you latin???

Lol :wave: Hi!

I am Puertorican..or NewYorican :rofl: ((From the bronx NY)
And I am Peruvian by injection :blush::rofl: As my mom would say! :winkwink:


----------



## LuckyD

Good work on the insurance BD Honeybee! :thumbup:

Arein - hope you get your BD in! It would take ME a long time to eat a popsicle, so hopefully it will take your daughter even longer... My Mum is a writer, she wrote a radio series about a 30-something woman with small children, and the character in the series talked about this very issue - what she did was scatter hundreds and thousands (is that what they are called in the States?) all over the floor and told her child it was a lolly scramble. 

Welcome Kita!

Zoie - It sounds like a great sign - fingers crossed for you! x

Soph - I am totally with you on the awesome thing.

Tryfor - fingers crossed sweetie xx hope it is IB not the beginning of AF. Will be sending many positive implantation thoughts your way :hugs:

Hi everyone else!!

Today is 9 or 10DPO for me - and still a lack of symptoms. It's funny though, cos normally my BBs would be sore by now - they are usually sore a week or so before I get AF. However - it's not much to go on, I am just assuming that I will have a late AF cos of my late O. 

Good luck to all those that are testing in the next few days!!


----------



## Firedancer41

Titi said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> hehe... yes it makes total sense. These chemical pregnancies are more common than we think. So will the ovacue tell you definite Ovulation or are you using your temps for that?
> 
> :hugs: so sorry for your results
> 
> Temping for O confirmation because i had to buy the vag probe and it was an extra $100. What was your question about the EPO sweetie, I missed it?Click to expand...
> 
> Thats ok hun, I cant stay on long son home from school homework and stuff get how you feel time passes so quickly I know how you feel but how about :sex: through the nite its the only way. How much EPO would you take? I have started taking 1500mg for last 2 days AF just done but getting cramping do you think EPO safe? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be safe, it's the same premise as the CLO but in a much nicer and easier to take form. I just don't know about the dose. The oil is in liquid form and I'm just supposed to take a teaspoon. It's so nasty. Once I get preg, I'm supposed to take 2 teaspoonfuls.Click to expand...
> 
> WOW! I have been taking omega fish oils but in capsule form so I don't have to taste the fish. Also-please make sure your information was correct/up to date and you have MERCURY FREE FISH OIL. Anyone, esp. pregnant women are really supposed to limit their exposure to fish to less than 1 or 2x a week b/c the mercury levels now are very hazardous to baby's developmental growth and this includes fish oil. All my fish oil supplements are guarenteed mercury free. If it doesn't say they are on the label-chances are you should not take.Click to expand...

This is a good point! I take an ultra-pure, pharmaceutical grade omega supp. as well.


----------



## Titi

AreIn83 said:


> Fx Zoie!!
> Soph-you aren't too late, I'm considering putting her on the back porch with a popsicle and telling her not to come in til it's gone....that may work.
> 
> honey-80% of women of child bearing age get their bfp within a year of those 20% that don't, 30-40% will get their's the second year. Wow, that is confusing.

oh no that's crap. For me anyway-that means now I'm in my second year my chances went from 80% to a measly 30-40% 
:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Titi

Cupcake-I dunno-It sounds pretty hopeful that any line at 4dp AF is a really really good sign! FX-d!


----------



## mimiwc2010

AreIn - you go get what's yours!
Honeybee, you're on fire. Officially in the tww!


Kita said:


> mimiwc2010 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and FX'd for you too Zoei...and for all of us!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hi Kita! :hi: Don't know what gives it away :-k, but, are you latin???
> 
> Lol :wave: Hi!
> 
> I am Puertorican..or NewYorican :rofl: ((From the bronx NY)
> And I am Peruvian by injection :blush::rofl: As my mom would say! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Woohoo! Boricuas in the house! I am puertorican too! Hope we get a boricua bump SOON!!! :lol:


----------



## mimiwc2010

BTW Kita, I love the pic on your sign. And, what's "a peruvian by injection"?


----------



## AreIn83

Mission accomplished. And it didn't even take a popsicle, she just went off and played by herself and we got it done in record time. 2 minutes....hahahaha

LuckyD-hundreds and thousands? I think popsicles are lollies over there? I know this because at our mall, there is an coin operated ice cream truck that DD just loves and the voice has an English accent and it says "Try some of our iced lollies!" Makes me laugh every time. 

Titi-that's not what it means at all. What it means is that if 100 women TTC for one year, 80 of them will get pregnant and 20 will not. Of the 20 women, 30-40% will get pregnant by the second year so that's 6 to 8 women. Not great odds but better than zero. This was a Dutch study advocating not helping women get pregnant with ovarian hyperstimulation and letting nature take it's course.


----------



## AreIn83

kita- Peruvian by injection meaning your father is from Peru?


----------



## LuckyD

AreIn83 said:


> LuckyD-hundreds and thousands? I think popsicles are lollies over there? I know this because at our mall, there is an coin operated ice cream truck that DD just loves and the voice has an English accent and it says "Try some of our iced lollies!" Makes me laugh every time.

Here in NZ, we call popsicles 'ice-blocks' - but we also know them as popsicles - we have lots of American television here! 

Hundreds and Thousands are those little coloured balls you sprinkle on top of a cake - now I think about it, maybe they are called sprinkles in the US? 

Cultural differences, huh?

Good work on getting that BD in! Isn't it funny when you find yourself happy that it only took 2 minutes..


----------



## soph77

WooHoo go AreIn! Glad you got it in!


----------



## mimiwc2010

YEY for AreIn! Off to a great start!!!


----------



## AreIn83

LuckyD- Sprinkles! Yep those are sprinkles. Ice blocks? :haha: That makes me think of ice cubes and not popsicles. I didn't notice that you were from New Zealand when I sent that about lollies. 

Thanks for cheering me on girls!. DH was in bed when I got home, he worked until 7 this morning and had to get up at 3 this afternoon because we had a new mattress and box springs delivered this afternoon. I got in his ear and was said "It's day 8" and he got right up. I didn't get to lay for 20 minutes because of DD but I got the job done regardless.


----------



## Kita

Titi said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> Fx Zoie!!
> Soph-you aren't too late, I'm considering putting her on the back porch with a popsicle and telling her not to come in til it's gone....that may work.
> 
> honey-80% of women of child bearing age get their bfp within a year of those 20% that don't, 30-40% will get their's the second year. Wow, that is confusing.
> 
> oh no that's crap. For me anyway-that means now I'm in my second year my chances went from 80% to a measly 30-40%
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

I think you read it wrong hun.. she said of the 20% who dont get their bfp, 30-40% (of the 20% from the original 100) will get theirs... If that makes sense!



mimiwc2010 said:


> AreIn - you go get what's yours!
> Honeybee, you're on fire. Officially in the tww!
> 
> 
> Kita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimiwc2010 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and FX'd for you too Zoei...and for all of us!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hi Kita! :hi: Don't know what gives it away :-k, but, are you latin???
> 
> Lol :wave: Hi!
> 
> I am Puertorican..or NewYorican :rofl: ((From the bronx NY)
> And I am Peruvian by injection :blush::rofl: As my mom would say! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Woohoo! Boricuas in the house! I am puertorican too! Hope we get a boricua bump SOON!!! :lol:Click to expand...

Boricua Bump :happydance:



mimiwc2010 said:


> BTW Kita, I love the pic on your sign. And, what's "a peruvian by injection"?




AreIn83 said:


> kita- Peruvian by injection meaning your father is from Peru?

:winkwink::winkwink: My OH is Peruvian.. (injection..get it??? :rofl:)

Mom, Dad and grandparents are all puertorican :winkwink:


----------



## AreIn83

oooooh! I do get it. I was thinking injection as like your father "injected" your mother. Sorry if that brings up bad thoughts....


----------



## Kita

haha I dont care.. I dont really talk to my father much.. Besides she always says shes black by injection :rofl: and my brothers are not black.. so yeah we're open to talking about everything. Nothing is TMI


----------



## MyTurnYet

AreIn83 said:


> Precious318 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> Whoops, that link won't work. Try www.bradleybirth.com/PD.aspx
> 
> Hi AreIn,
> 
> Does this diet help you with conceiving a baby? Hope all is going well :)Click to expand...
> 
> It provides all of the necessary nutients to give you a healthy pregnancy. She told me that you need to start your body out as though it's pregnant so it can accept a baby. It makes sense. She also told me to start on Whey Protein shakes but that was another $30 and I had just spent $70 and thats really only for when you're actually preg to help develop healthy baby tissue.Click to expand...

 I like that theory. Maybe will try this, as well. Thanks for the info AreIn!:thumbup:


----------



## MyTurnYet

spencerbear said:


> OMG OMG OMG I just got a BFP. It is really light as had only had a wee an hour before but it is there.
> 
> I just love SMEP and we missed a crucial day too.......Just got to pray this little one sticks

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Congrats Spencerbear!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Precious318

Hi Kita! You made me laugh with your comment (peruvian by injection) :rofl:

Soph - you lost me on the awesome comment :saywhat:

AreIn - Congrats on getting the bd session in...I think you broke a record :)


----------



## AreIn83

I haven't started the diet yet, I forgot the info at home today and I couldnt' remember everything. That whole 3 pats of butter thing is crazy. I never eat butter unless it's cooked in something.


----------



## MyTurnYet

wantingagirl said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> OMG, OMG!!! Cod Liver Oil is the most disgusting shit I've ever tasted in my entire life!!!!!
> 
> eurggh what does that help with? Do you know anything about my question regarding EPO?Click to expand...

Wantingagirl, still reading through so not sure if anyone has already answered, but I've read that you should take EPO in first half of cycle (before O) and then switch to flax seed oil the second half. Hope this helps!:thumbup:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

spencerbear said:


> omg omg omg i just got a bfp. It is really light as had only had a wee an hour before but it is there.
> 
> I just love smep and we missed a crucial day too.......just got to pray this little one sticks

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

honeybee28 said:


> tryfor that seems really early, any chance is ib? do you remember what thats like from your first pregnancy?
> i dont want the witch to get you. i want you to have a teeny tiny baby in your belly (and not coz you got hungry and ate one lol!!)

Honeybee you crack me up!!!:rofl:


----------



## MyTurnYet

tryforbaby2 said:


> Hi Honeybee and ladies!
> Well I am only 9 or 10dpo and I believe the wicked witch will be here sooner than later. I went to the bathroom about 10 minutes ago and decided to check my cervix. I have light pinkish brownish yellow CM :shrug: if that makes sense? Last month I spotted a day before I got my period and a day after it ended for total of 9 days of spotting/blood, so confusing since this never happens, Last month was a first. PLUS my period was 2 days early last cycle. I am assuming my period will be here tonight or tomorrow and will be another 2 days earlier than last cycle. Oh well, I have my appointment soon. It must explain my extreme moodiness lately and more sore boob!!!!
> 
> Good Luck Ladies!

Keep us posted tryfor!!! Wishing you lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## kfarb

I LOVE SMEP, worked for us the first month we tried.


----------



## AreIn83

Thanks Kfarb! You give us all hope!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

AreIn83 said:


> Titi-See? That made me gag just thinking about it. Nasty ass. I hate, hate, hate fish anyway.
> 
> Honey- :haha: :haha: :haha:
> 
> I LOVE it when people text me out of the blue after like 2 years of not speaking to tell me that they're pregnant.....LOVE IT....

GRRRRRRRRR :nope: Stupid people...


----------



## Precious318

AreIn83 said:


> I haven't started the diet yet, I forgot the info at home today and I couldnt' remember everything. That whole 3 pats of butter thing is crazy. I never eat butter unless it's cooked in something.

Yeah, that seems like a lot of butter. The rest seems pretty doable. Well except for the milk part...I don't like milk :(


----------



## AreIn83

Precious-You could eat ice cream or yogurt or cheese too. Just as long as it's dairy.

Squirrel-No kidding. She said "You have a little one coming soon too, right?" I responded with "No, I miscarried in December" and I'm not even sure how she knew I was preg. She backed off after that, I didn't want to hear it anyway.


----------



## mimiwc2010

MyTurnYet said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> OMG, OMG!!! Cod Liver Oil is the most disgusting shit I've ever tasted in my entire life!!!!!
> 
> eurggh what does that help with? Do you know anything about my question regarding EPO?Click to expand...
> 
> Wantingagirl, still reading through so not sure if anyone has already answered, but I've read that you should take EPO in first half of cycle (before O) and then switch to flax seed oil the second half. Hope this helps!:thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm far from an expert in these supplement things, but I've read (skimmed) somewhere that flax seed oil is not good for pregnancy. Might want to do some googleresearch on that before taking it (or anything).



Kita said:


> haha I dont care.. I dont really talk to my father much.. Besides she always says shes black by injection :rofl: and my brothers are not black.. so yeah we're open to talking about everything. Nothing is TMI

Ok, now I get it :dohh: That's too funny! I'm 100% puertorican (including the injection):haha: That's fun to say!!


----------



## Precious318

Well I do love ice cream :) Let me know when you begin the diet and tell me how you feel with it.


----------



## mimiwc2010

AreIn83 said:


> Precious-You could eat ice cream or yogurt or cheese too. Just as long as it's dairy.
> 
> Squirrel-No kidding. She said "You have a little one coming soon too, right?" I responded with "No, I miscarried in December" and I'm not even sure how she knew I was preg. She backed off after that, I didn't want to hear it anyway.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Well said!


----------



## Precious318

Oh AreIn...i forgot to tell you sorry that you got that insensitive txt..some people are just dumb...good thing we have bnb where everyone here is very supporting.

I know it can be hard form me becuase nobody in my family knows that we are ttc'ing except for my best friend...that is why I am so happy I can come here and talk to someone


----------



## MyTurnYet

honeybee28 said:


> insurance bd.... DONE!! lol

:rofl: my insurance BD is tomorrow. Wish me luck, ladies!!!


----------



## Precious318

MyTurnYet said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> insurance bd.... DONE!! lol
> 
> :rofl: my insurance BD is tomorrow. Wish me luck, ladies!!!Click to expand...

Good Luck!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

AreIn83 said:


> oooooh! I do get it. I was thinking injection as like your father "injected" your mother. Sorry if that brings up bad thoughts....

:rofl: haha! I was thinking the same thing!!! 

Kita, love your sig. pic, too...so sweet.


----------



## AreIn83

Good luck MyTurn!!! fx!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

AreIn83 said:


> Precious-You could eat ice cream or yogurt or cheese too. Just as long as it's dairy.
> 
> Squirrel-No kidding. She said "You have a little one coming soon too, right?" I responded with "No, I miscarried in December" and I'm not even sure how she knew I was preg. She backed off after that, I didn't want to hear it anyway.


What a *BIATCH*!!!!!!! (the girl, NOT you!!!!) GRRRRRRRRRR GRRRRR I say!!! :growlmad: :ignore:

On a lighter note, I just noticed your ticker... My name is Sara, too! So we're both from the same area with the same name! ha! small world, indeed! :friends:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh no mimi, I've been taking flax seed oil and am just starting the 2WW. I hope it's ok!!:dohh:

Here's where I got the info: https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/evening-primrose.html

It says: Note that Evening Primrose Oil should only be taken from menstruation to ovulation, as EPO may cause uterine contractions. The dosage taken should be 1500mg to 3000mg per day. Since essential fatty acids are important, you can take flax seed oil in place of Evening Primrose Oil after ovulation takes place.

I also read it should not be taken w/ Metformin, though. 

I do have another question...I've been taking Vitex this cycle, and am unsure if I'm supposed to take it the whole cycle or just the first half? Anyone know?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:


> Oh no mimi, I've been taking flax seed oil and am just starting the 2WW. I hope it's ok!!:dohh:
> 
> Here's where I got the info: https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/evening-primrose.html
> 
> It says: Note that Evening Primrose Oil should only be taken from menstruation to ovulation, as EPO may cause uterine contractions. The dosage taken should be 1500mg to 3000mg per day. Since essential fatty acids are important, you can take flax seed oil in place of Evening Primrose Oil after ovulation takes place.
> 
> I also read it should not be taken w/ Metformin, though.
> 
> I do have another question...I've been taking Vitex this cycle, and am unsure if I'm supposed to take it the whole cycle or just the first half? Anyone know?

hmm, I don't know... :shrug: sure is hard to keep all these supplements straight!!! I can't make up my mind what to try next month (if I need it, trying to hold on to any shred of hope...) thinking red raspberry leaf, but everyone keeps talking about new things I've never heard of before!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Ahhh!! Just saw this on another site: Flaxseed oil does have omega-3 in it and is preferred by some people however some doctors say flaxseed oil should not be taken by pregnant women. 

The reason is that flax seed, like soy or even more so, seems to have an effect on estrogen and hormones and might interfere with your body during pregnancy. Ask your doctor. 

Here is the site address: https://www.womens-health-questions.com/omega-3.html

So does that mean women TTC should not take flaxseed oil? So confused!:wacko:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Me too Squirrel! I was just taking FertilAid (and then FertilityBlend when that ran out), but read that the main ingredient in both products or something is Vitex (I think it's also called agnus cactus) and has been used to help women TTC and regulate their cycles. So, trying just plain Vitex, instead (it's also cheaper than the other products). I did seem to O earlier this month than usual, but not entirely sure why. I'm also doing South Beach diet and exercising a lot more this month, and am trying to give up coffee. So wondering if all that stuff could cause me to O earlier? Who knows. :shrug:

AreIn and Titi seem to be the resident authorities on supplements. :book:


----------



## AreIn83

Precious318 said:


> Well I do love ice cream :) Let me know when you begin the diet and tell me how you feel with it.

I will for sure let you know. I'm hoping tomorrow I can remember to grab the information so I can follow it at work. That's where I do most of my eating. I tend not to eat dinner and now especially since DH isn't home. My mom picks up DD from daycare and feeds her dinner.


----------



## AreIn83

Squirrel- That is crazy! Sara is a pretty common name but we live about an hour apart too!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

HMMMMMMMM............... I'm definitely interested in anything that would make me O earlier and have a longer LP... though, god, I can barely stand the shorter TWW I already have to endure!! :rofl:

I've also been trying to walk anywhere from a mile to three miles each night with my dog when I get home from work. I'm hoping that might help in some small way. I've heard too much or too little exercise can be bad.... Geez, it's amazing anyone ever gets knocked up. lucky biatches!! :haha:


----------



## AreIn83

Agnus cactus can be taken during pregnancy and in fact is good for milk production and can relieve water retention. I don't know about Vitex though because I don't know what else is in it.


----------



## AreIn83

Squirrel- :rofl:


----------



## mimiwc2010

I think mamaxm is the best person to ask in here. But, apparently there's a debate about this pregnant women. I'd say that you might as well go the safe route. I think it was firedancer, titi, arein and other girls were talking about this somewhere around here.

"Omega-3 and Pregnancy

Pregnant women are often told to take fish oil capsules but must be careful to get the best quality, instead of cheap, generic stuff. The cheap fish oil may come from fish with contamination and may not be free of pollutants. Women should be careful about the types of fish and fish oil they consume when they are pregnant, nursing, or even when experiencing pregnancy symptoms. 

Flaxseed oil does have omega-3 in it and is preferred by some people however some doctors say *flaxseed oil should not be taken by pregnant women*.

The reason is that flax seed, like soy or even more so, seems to have an effect on estrogen and hormones and might interfere with your body during pregnancy. Ask your doctor."
Source: https://www.womens-health-questions.com/omega-3.html
_________
"Pregnancy and Flaxseed Oil
During pregnancy, flaxseed oil should not be consumed in high doses. Taking too much flaxseed oil could theoretically increase the risk of bleeding. Although little research has been conducted on flaxseed oil and pregnancy, it appears that normal amounts of the supplement are safe for pregnant women."
Source: https://heart-disease.emedtv.com/flaxseed-oil/pregnancy-and-flaxseed-oil.html

HTH! :dust:


----------



## AreIn83

Instead of flaxseed oil, fish oil is good as well and doesn't have any side effects as far as pregnancy goes. The herbalist told me that Cod live oil is the best and is the highest in DHA but before you buy, beware. It's expensive and tastes like ass.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Thanks for the info, AreIn!:flower:

Squirrel, I've been doing the same thing! I don't want to exercise TOO much, so have been walking my dog a lot (so I can also get some time outside, too), and playing tennis a little, and going on the treadmill for 20 min. or so. I want to start yoga, again, too. Hoping it'll at least help with the stress of all this TTC-business. :winkwink:


----------



## AreIn83

Oh god, I'm dreading taking that shit in the morning. But I paid for it and it's what I need to do. I'm shuddering.


----------



## MyTurnYet

AreIn83 said:


> Instead of flaxseed oil, fish oil is good as well and doesn't have any side effects as far as pregnancy goes. The herbalist told me that Cod live oil is the best and is the highest in DHA but before you buy, beware. It's expensive and tastes like ass.

:rofl: :rofl: You're killing me! Too funny. I kind of remember my grandmother trying to get me to take cod liver oil as a kid. I used to take fish oil, as well, but ran out. I'll go pick up some more. I apologize if you've already said, but is there a certain brand I should look out for? Thought I remember reading that on here.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Well, crap... I've been taking a generic Omega 3-6-9 supplement.... Probably should stop that and find one at the health food store.... stupid mercury..... 

Man, I"m in a mood tonight...

So day 8 of symptom watch... wasn't nauseous this morning which made me sad... But then this afternoon it hit me like a ton of bricks (yay!! :haha:) AND perhaps the best symptom of all so far... I haven't had any spotting yet! I looked back through my past charts (I don't use FF, so I can't post it), I have spotted by now most months. SO... each day that goes by with no spotting will be A-MAZING.... 

No, bad me.. I really need to lower my hopes. It's going to be a devastating month if it doesn't work out.... WHY must being positive be so hard! I did so much better before when I was very pessimistic.... I feel so crazy, and I don't like it!!!

Ok, end of my bitch-fest... (maybe... I"m not really sure... lol)


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:


> Thanks for the info, AreIn!:flower:
> 
> Squirrel, I've been doing the same thing! I don't want to exercise TOO much, so have been walking my dog a lot (so I can also get some time outside, too), and playing tennis a little, and going on the treadmill for 20 min. or so. I want to start yoga, again, too. Hoping it'll at least help with the stress of all this TTC-business. :winkwink:

I've been thinking about doing yoga too. Let's commit to starting it together! That is good motivation for me! :friends:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Awww, Squirrel, you need a hug: :hugs:

I know what you mean, though...trying very, very hard not to symptom spot this month because I also don't want to get my hopes up, but at the same time keep reading PMA is best!! I think I shall go to sleep and worry more about it tomorrow, lol. :sleep:

Your symptoms do sound promising, though...


----------



## MyTurnYet

Definitely Squirrel!! I'll commit right now! When should we say we'll start? Tomorrow or Sat.?


----------



## Kita

MyTurnYet said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> oooooh! I do get it. I was thinking injection as like your father "injected" your mother. Sorry if that brings up bad thoughts....
> 
> :rofl: haha! I was thinking the same thing!!!
> 
> Kita, love your sig. pic, too...so sweet.Click to expand...


Thanks hun!! My, you guys post ALOT!! lol! I leave BnB for a few hours and I come back to like 4 pages! At least Ill never get bored on here :winkwink:


----------



## Firedancer41

MyTurnYet said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> Instead of flaxseed oil, fish oil is good as well and doesn't have any side effects as far as pregnancy goes. The herbalist told me that Cod live oil is the best and is the highest in DHA but before you buy, beware. It's expensive and tastes like ass.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: You're killing me! Too funny. I kind of remember my grandmother trying to get me to take cod liver oil as a kid. I used to take fish oil, as well, but ran out. I'll go pick up some more. I apologize if you've already said, but is there a certain brand I should look out for? Thought I remember reading that on here.Click to expand...

I take Shaklee OmegaGuard, because it is pharmaceutical grade and they do complete quality testing to ensure it is toxin-free. It also has the ideal ratio of EPA to DHA.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Thanks Firedancer!! Very helpful. :D

Kita, I know what you mean...I have a hard time keeping up after being a way for a few days! It's SO great to have all this support, though. I'm so happy I found bnb!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:
 

> Definitely Squirrel!! I'll commit right now! When should we say we'll start? Tomorrow or Sat.?

Saturday!! AWESOME! Anyone else want to join in on the yoga pact? Let's see, what should our club rules be? three times a week? Or just two, because of all the regular walking? :shrug:

yay, so excited. PLUS... this "might" help me take my mind off of all the crazy TWW thoughts going on in my head!


----------



## AreIn83

I did yoga last week, does that count? :rofl: I'm having a hard time committing this week so count me out!


----------



## MyTurnYet

SquirrelGirl said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Definitely Squirrel!! I'll commit right now! When should we say we'll start? Tomorrow or Sat.?
> 
> Saturday!! AWESOME! Anyone else want to join in on the yoga pact? Let's see, what should our club rules be? three times a week? Or just two, because of all the regular walking? :shrug:
> 
> yay, so excited. PLUS... this "might" help me take my mind off of all the crazy TWW thoughts going on in my head!Click to expand...

I agree!! Saturday it is. :thumbup: Let's say 2x week. Start out slow so we can meet our goal. I hope others join, too!! I'm excited. :happydance:


----------



## Firedancer41

SquirrelGirl said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Definitely Squirrel!! I'll commit right now! When should we say we'll start? Tomorrow or Sat.?
> 
> Saturday!! AWESOME! Anyone else want to join in on the yoga pact? Let's see, what should our club rules be? three times a week? Or just two, because of all the regular walking? :shrug:
> 
> yay, so excited. PLUS... this "might" help me take my mind off of all the crazy TWW thoughts going on in my head!Click to expand...

I LOVE yoga!! I normally go to a class at the gym on Saturdays, but DDs have soccer until May 8th...I try to do it at home but it's too distracting LOL


----------



## MyTurnYet

AreIn83 said:


> I did yoga last week, does that count? :rofl: I'm having a hard time committing this week so count me out!

:haha: I say, that counts!


----------



## AreIn83

My living room is so tiny, I'd be running into everything if I tried doing it at home. Kicking the chair, kicking the TV. Downward dogging into the table....


----------



## mimiwc2010

Ok girls,

So, I was looking for some info on HPTs sensitivities and bumped into this essay. I was :rofl:, sop I couldn't let you girls live without having the pleasure of reading it! So check it out if you want to laugh...Enjoy!

https://www.simplymoms.com/art/htp.html


----------



## AreIn83

Namaste into the fan....Warrior the wall....


----------



## MyTurnYet

Firedancer, maybe start May 8th? Definitely puts you in a good frame of mind, doesn't it? I keep thinking about starting, but haven't....so this is great motivation!

Squirrel, I'll check-in w/ you Sunday!!


----------



## mimiwc2010

AreIn83 said:


> My living room is so tiny, I'd be running into everything if I tried doing it at home. Kicking the chair, kicking the TV. Downward dogging into the table....

:haha:


----------



## MyTurnYet

AreIn83 said:


> Namaste into the fan....Warrior the wall....

:rofl:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Definitely Squirrel!! I'll commit right now! When should we say we'll start? Tomorrow or Sat.?
> 
> Saturday!! AWESOME! Anyone else want to join in on the yoga pact? Let's see, what should our club rules be? three times a week? Or just two, because of all the regular walking? :shrug:
> 
> yay, so excited. PLUS... this "might" help me take my mind off of all the crazy TWW thoughts going on in my head!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree!! Saturday it is. :thumbup: Let's say 2x week. Start out slow so we can meet our goal. I hope others join, too!! I'm excited. :happydance:Click to expand...


2x it is! From Saturday to Friday, we must do yoga 2 times. I'll send you a PM so we can start keeping track with each other! I love BnB! You all help me stay (relatively) normal! :happydance:

Anyone else who wants "in" just let us know!


----------



## mimiwc2010

You're killing me AreIn!!! :rofl:


----------



## AreIn83

mimi-I've read that before. Hilarious, that woman could be me. I pee on anything that may give me a line or two. Funny enough, I got my BFP with DD on a Dollar Store test. I had $15 to my name, poor and still in nursing school and living in a shitty little apartment with my best friend and she drove me to get it. DH and I started dating at 18, broke up at 21 and had started sleeping together again at 22 when I got preg. Good thing I still loved the man!


----------



## mimiwc2010

SquirrelGirl said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Definitely Squirrel!! I'll commit right now! When should we say we'll start? Tomorrow or Sat.?
> 
> Saturday!! AWESOME! Anyone else want to join in on the yoga pact? Let's see, what should our club rules be? three times a week? Or just two, because of all the regular walking? :shrug:
> 
> yay, so excited. PLUS... this "might" help me take my mind off of all the crazy TWW thoughts going on in my head!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree!! Saturday it is. :thumbup: Let's say 2x week. Start out slow so we can meet our goal. I hope others join, too!! I'm excited. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2x it is! From Saturday to Friday, we must do yoga 2 times. I'll send you a PM so we can start keeping track with each other! I love BnB! You all help me stay (relatively) normal! :happydance:
> 
> Anyone else who wants "in" just let us know!Click to expand...

So, I say "in"...I could work it out. What do you mean Sat to Fri? 2x a week?


----------



## MyTurnYet

mimiwc2010 said:


> Ok girls,
> 
> So, I was looking for some info on HPTs sensitivities and bumped into this essay. I was :rofl:, sop I couldn't let you girls live without having the pleasure of reading it! So check it out if you want to laugh...Enjoy!
> 
> https://www.simplymoms.com/art/htp.html

GREAT article Mimi!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## soph77

mimi that is really funny, thanks for sharing!
And by the way EVERY time I see your cow avatar I have a little giggle.


----------



## AreIn83

Anyone know what happened to Morgan? She hasn't been on since early, that's unlike her...today is our first BD day so maybe she's making a day of it.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mimiwc2010 said:


> So, I say "in"...I could work it out. What do you mean Sat to Fri? 2x a week?

Starting on Saturday, you have through Friday night to do two sessions of yoga. The next week starts again on Saturday. Just to make sure we are fully aware of when the counting starts and stops for the week! Sound good? Sorry, I know I'm really loopy right now... I just can't help myself!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

And mimi-- that article describes me pretty perfectly! I will order stuff online for TTC and rush home in order to get to it and hide it before OH sees it. Not because he wouldn't "allow" me to buy it, but because it would overwhelm him and he's more of a 'go with the flow' kind of guy... lol, no pun intended!


----------



## mimiwc2010

I get you (and all you other POAS addicts!). We should start a thread/group called "POAS AA"!

Soph, I'm glad you like my avatar. It freaks Jaimie out :(. I think she's funny too, cute, and makes me smile.

Now I'm REALLY going to bed (oh, and we also need a "BnB AA" group/thread)


----------



## Firedancer41

MyTurnYet said:


> Firedancer, maybe start May 8th? Definitely puts you in a good frame of mind, doesn't it? I keep thinking about starting, but haven't....so this is great motivation!
> 
> Squirrel, I'll check-in w/ you Sunday!!

Msy 8th is their last soccer, so the 15th for sure!


----------



## new mummy2010

think the :witch: maybe on her way to me god knows what all that was about on tuesday night but nothing at all yesterday not going to bother testing as think she is gonna show after that right? a girl from my work said it could of been a really early mc as i have been workin out loads lately could this be right? congrats to any :bfp:


----------



## wantingagirl

Nixilix said:


> what a nice dream :)
> 
> well just booked oh in as its cd8 haha

:haha: Good Luck for this month FX xx


----------



## honeybee28

no mimi jaimie likes it too, its me it freaks out!! Scary cow. 

myturnyet - gd luck with the insurance bd!!

im too positive this cycle, 4dpo, am convinced this will be our month without any real grounding to feel that way. man im gonna cry if the witch shows

on a different note, i had a horrid dream last night. i dreamt my best mate was having a baby so i went to the hospital to see her, and she was so so happy, and i didnt know whether to laugh or cry and then i was walking home after and i got mugged, basard nicked my handbag. grrrrr. scary ass dream.

anyhoo, hope everyone's doing ok.xxx


----------



## wisdom

Hi guys - haven't been on this thread for a few days as I was away in the UK and then I was trying to catch up on all the posts - ghee this thread rocks!!! Anyways, I'm now on cd 24 - my af due is due on Tuesday - not feeling too good about this cycle as I've no symptoms etc and we only bd'd on cd 11, 13 and 15 before I went on my little sojourn - I haven't done opks so I'm not sure when I o'd - if my af is late, I reckon it might be do with flying so I'm not going to get my hopes up there either - will definitely follow the smep plan more fully next month. 

Finally congrats to Spencerbear on the BFP and to all the others who I have missed and to those who got their AFs - we'll get em next cycle!!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

AreIn83 said:


> Precious-You could eat ice cream or yogurt or cheese too. Just as long as it's dairy.
> 
> Squirrel-No kidding. She said "You have a little one coming soon too, right?" I responded with "No, I miscarried in December" and I'm not even sure how she knew I was preg. She backed off after that, I didn't want to hear it anyway.

:gun: WTF the woman should shut up and stop digging herself a hole. How can she even ask about your pregnancy when hasnt spoke to you in so long. Sorry thats my rant over now :growlmad:


----------



## wantingagirl

Sara thanks for the info. Wow is yur hair lighter in that pic, you look different. ah how insensitive I hate that its like could you not just contact for normal chit chat. Gosh some people just love it being about themselves. Woo hoo for the :sex: Sara

Titi that is bizarre

I had a dream a couple of days ago that got BFP on superdrug test, couple of weeks before had a dream I was in childbirth scary!

momtoboys I had that issue too regarding ewcm but think hubbys wouldnt stretch and would break quite easily

Welcome Kita!

What a lovely story tryforbaby I hope this is it for you this month

ttcstill Im going to get preseed if I dont conceive this month, still waiting for my softcups

Ness Spencerbear got one!

MissZoie I hope so that sounds promising for implantation 

Soph So sorry for your BFN, I was like that last cycle was over 2 days late and just wish she would hurry up. I hope she doesnt come for you tho xx hehe very valid point

Rachel GL with your smep'ing it up!!!

Wow a good cold drink would be gud right now!

Hey LuckyD they are called sprinkles here too or maybe even 'hundred and thousands'

My turn yet thanx hun! do you know what amount for each?

Kfarb what a wicked pic!

hehe will have a look soon mimi

oh im not sure new mummy I hope you dont get AF keep us updated please xx

Thats a horrid dream honey hope your gud I have a stinking headache bah


----------



## faerieprozac

Can I be added for the 28th? I think that's when I am due next .

It's not gone too well this month but still trying


----------



## mamaxm

OMG COULD YOU GIRLS CHAT ANY MORE. I WAS ONLY GONE FOR LIKE, 12 HOURS. GOODNESS GRACIOUS. i left my apartment early this AM to go visit my mom, came home and STUPID OH locked me out, i lost my key, so me and my poor puppy had to sit in my hot car for THREE HOURS. my cell was dead so i went to a gas station to use a pay phone to find out where he was, got surrounded by a bunch of thugs demanding i pay them for using "their payphone" ended up giving them everything i had in my pocket which was only around 5.00, thank god i didn't have my purse on me. i just can't believe none of the grown men gassing up didn't come over and help me, i was really disappointed in my city, no wonder so many people get mugged out here, no one is willing to help them. i'm a small girl with about six drunk homeless thugs surrounded about me yelling at me to give them money and blocking me so i can't run away and NONE of you can help me?! needless to say i was furious with OH when he finally decided to come home and almost didn't do my CD8 BD but i sucked it up and did it anyways and passed out. 
anyways. girls asking about vitex, it's good for the whole cycle, not sure about once you get your bfp, but i'm pretty sure it's safe then too, i think you're supposed to wean off it once you're pregnant, but you have to keep taking it all cycle or it wont build the way it's supposed to.
oh goodness. so glad i don't have to bd today, although i do have to go and buy dollar store opks. after i just bought clearblue opks. that leak in my ceiling i was talking about completely ruined everything in my bathroom including the reader for the clearblue opks. y'all don't think i can just read them without the reader? like, look and see how dark the lines are on the tests instead of looking for a circle or a smiley? because that's not an option as it is completely ruined :(


----------



## wantingagirl

jee so mamaxm thats so bad, yeah this day in age you think someone would have tried to help you out. It was bad enough but so glad it didnt turn out any worse. Stupid people, need to get their life in order and stop trying to ruin others. Im not sure about the opk's as I dont use them but guess if they work the same as the normal opk surely you could do them that way. Gosh you are having a bad run of luck in that apartment, when did you say you move?


----------



## mamaxm

august, i can't wait to get out of here. i only moved here because it was very close to my school and they tricked me into a 2 year lease. i was in shock, there were business men and big strong construction workers gassing up and none of them came to help me. ridiculous.


----------



## LuckyD

Wow, Mamaxm, what a day! That is horrible and pretty scary too. Glad you are ok!

I am feeling kinda weird and don't know what to think about it...I have felt no symptoms at all (I am only 9 or 10DPO) and then today have felt crampy and my stomach is tender and after dinner I began feeling sick, and then half an hour ago I just threw up. I feel like I have a stomach bug - I think that is probably what it is. It's too early for ms really, isn't it? I am happy to throw up if I am pg - but really dont' want to be sick right now! I am trying soooo hard not to ss - but just don't know how to take this! I think I will assume I am just sick.

Sorry, just had to put it out there, feeling confused and not sure whether to be cautiously hopeful or depressed cos I have a bug.

ANYWAY - enough about me! How are you all? xx


----------



## Firedancer41

mamaxm said:


> OMG COULD YOU GIRLS CHAT ANY MORE. I WAS ONLY GONE FOR LIKE, 12 HOURS. GOODNESS GRACIOUS. i left my apartment early this AM to go visit my mom, came home and STUPID OH locked me out, i lost my key, so me and my poor puppy had to sit in my hot car for THREE HOURS. my cell was dead so i went to a gas station to use a pay phone to find out where he was, got surrounded by a bunch of thugs demanding i pay them for using "their payphone" ended up giving them everything i had in my pocket which was only around 5.00, thank god i didn't have my purse on me. i just can't believe none of the grown men gassing up didn't come over and help me, i was really disappointed in my city, no wonder so many people get mugged out here, no one is willing to help them. i'm a small girl with about six drunk homeless thugs surrounded about me yelling at me to give them money and blocking me so i can't run away and NONE of you can help me?! needless to say i was furious with OH when he finally decided to come home and almost didn't do my CD8 BD but i sucked it up and did it anyways and passed out.
> anyways. girls asking about vitex, it's good for the whole cycle, not sure about once you get your bfp, but i'm pretty sure it's safe then too, i think you're supposed to wean off it once you're pregnant, but you have to keep taking it all cycle or it wont build the way it's supposed to.
> oh goodness. so glad i don't have to bd today, although i do have to go and buy dollar store opks. after i just bought clearblue opks. that leak in my ceiling i was talking about completely ruined everything in my bathroom including the reader for the clearblue opks. y'all don't think i can just read them without the reader? like, look and see how dark the lines are on the tests instead of looking for a circle or a smiley? because that's not an option as it is completely ruined :(

Oh my, Mamaxm, I am glad you are safe and unharmed. At least they didn't make off with more. What a day!


----------



## xLuciax

Morning girls! havent been here for few days me and OH have had some issues we were going to wait to TTC in another 3 months but hes decided we should just go with the flow now no stressing and wondering how are you all? xx


----------



## AreIn83

Holy crap mama! I'm glad you're alright. We are a chatty bunch, aren't we?


----------



## wantingagirl

that just totally sucks, I would have helped if I was there even though I probably wouldnt have made a difference. Yeah I remember you saying that about the lease. Dont know what is wrong with some men Im sure our OH's wouldnt have walked away. Im moving in August too im moving from Scotland to England

LuckyD my sis had MS for a couple of days in her 2ww and then went away until 6 weeks pregnant. FX for you

Lucia glad you are still trying and hope it happens for you very soon 

I have the worst headache ever, going for a shower then pick up son from school, speak tomorrow xx


----------



## honeybee28

mamaxm that's awful hope you're ok.

4dpo today. last night i had really bad cramp in my foot lol, do you think there's anyway that means im pregnant? no? clutching at straws?! thought as much!!

have followed smep to the t this month, really hope it pays off.

hope you lovely ladies are all well.xx


----------



## mommyB

Ladies! I got my smiley face today!!! I have never been this excited before. But I have a question? So we BD last night because it was CD10, and I got my positive this morning so now we have to BD 3 days in a row (which will actually be 4 because of CD10 BD). My concern is that my DH won't keep up and will be tired by the third day. So my question is would today and tomorrow be enough considering we got yesterday in? Hopefully my rambling isn't too confusing. Thanks girls.


----------



## wantingagirl

Emily haha thats funny last month I was like did dropping a drawer on my toe mean im pregnant. Joking aside tho cramping can be a sign of pregnancy however I dont know at what point that shows. 

MommyB yay woop woop. Personally I think as long as you cover the peak days


----------



## ttcstill

Good morning ladies..... Mama- GLAD YOU ARE OKAY!!!! 

So I started :sex: early this time..... CD 6, 8, 10, 12, 13, 14 then 16 for good luck does that sound right?????


----------



## gingerwhinger

Hey everyone - I have no internet at the mo so just flying on quickly to update you... I bought some clear blue tests and did one yesterday and one today. Yesterdays was a pretty believable bfp, todays was pretty faint but there... also just did an IC which has a line but I am worried it's an evap. So I either have my bfp and I am a total worryer or I am the biggest evap poas lady you ever did meet (3 faint lines on superdrugs, 2 on clearblue and one on IC) If I was 9/10 dpo I would believe them without a doubt but I am 18 dpo and my af should have been here Sunday so surely they should be dark lines - I am NEVER late, till now. So ladies - what do you reckon?!


----------



## IceFire

Well ladies the :witch: got me so I will give SMEP a shot! Next AF is due May 13.


----------



## AreIn83

ginger- Can you get a blood test? That's probably your best bet since you're having trouble with HPTs. I had the same kind of thing happen when I had my chemical.


----------



## AreIn83

mommyb-that's beautiful! I would say just 2 days is sufficient to make a total of 3. make sure you get your insurance BD in there though!


----------



## gingerwhinger

I wouldn't say I am having trouble with the hpt's - indeed I think the trouble is with my own head! I am having some bloods tomorrow on an unrelated issue and am just waiting for my gp to call back so I can ask if they can test for pregnancy too. My oh thinks I am mad - he has seen the tests and said they are are positive and I should stop worrying, but I just wish they were darker. Also, is a chemical not when your period turns up on time and you had got a positive before it was due? My period was due last weekend and shows no sign of turning up whatsoever :shrug:


----------



## spencerbear

Cupcake1979 said:


> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> Soph- I really hope you get your BFP today....
> 
> Cupcake and ginger i hope you get an answer one way or the other soon. I didnt get a + until i was a week over with my eldest son.
> 
> Praying that everyone else in the 2ww has some good results and the battle to stop the old hag works.
> 
> Arein :hugs: to help you feel a bit better
> 
> sorry if ive missed anyone
> 
> Hey Spencerbear - Congrats on the BFP - happy and healthy 9 months to you :baby: How exciting!!!
> 
> 
> My update... I'm still waiting af - no signs and i'm now 4 days late... Have tested this eve with a FRER and got a very very faint pink line... you have to pop it to the light to see it! So am thinking an evap...
> 
> so your past experience when you were expecting your son, did you test every day you were late and only got a pos after a week late? Was it very faint when it first came through?Click to expand...

I tested every couple of days, convinced i was pregnant and nothing, not even a hint until 7 days after AF was due. Then suddenly a faint line...


----------



## gingerwhinger

Thanks spencerbear I could really do with some positive stories about people getting faint lines even when their af was late!! I am going to see if I can get a blood test done, if not I shall test again but NOT till Sunday (she says!) as I will be a week late then.


----------



## AreIn83

ginger- I promised myself the same thing last month! Good luck with your blood test!!!!


----------



## AreIn83

gingerwhinger said:


> I wouldn't say I am having trouble with the hpt's - indeed I think the trouble is with my own head! I am having some bloods tomorrow on an unrelated issue and am just waiting for my gp to call back so I can ask if they can test for pregnancy too. My oh thinks I am mad - he has seen the tests and said they are are positive and I should stop worrying, but I just wish they were darker. Also, is a chemical not when your period turns up on time and you had got a positive before it was due? My period was due last weekend and shows no sign of turning up whatsoever :shrug:

Can you show us a pic?


----------



## gingerwhinger

Sadly not because I am at my mums borrowing her computer so don't have them with me. You'd see them though, clear as day... whether you'd be able to tell me if they were evaps or not I don't know :shrug: If I am in the same situation when I get my internet back on Tuesday I shall try and sort a pic! Hopefully I will know by then one way or another. I have had never ending heartburn the last 3 days just taken more gavisgon, for what it's worth!


----------



## Titi

Is it really possible to keep consistantly getting evaps with no bfns in between?


----------



## gingerwhinger

I don't know titi!! You'd think not... but why are my lines not proper dark :wacko: I think I am going mental!


----------



## AreIn83

You said you are using different brands, right?


----------



## gingerwhinger

yep - internet cheapies, superdrug and clearblue


----------



## AreIn83

Then those aren't evaps in my opinion!


----------



## Titi

AreIn83 said:


> Then those aren't evaps in my opinion!

I agree-by golly I think it's your BFP!


----------



## wantingagirl

Oh my gosh cant be on long but so excited. I have stacks of ewcm and only 7th day of cycle due to starting 1500mg of EPO only started this period usually takes about 3 months. Haha im talking like I have a BFP lol....


----------



## AreIn83

wanting-it's the little things that keep you going! Congrats!


----------



## ttcstill

Ginger my last pregnancy I was 5 else when I finally got my bfp on clear blue and id was so faint I went straight to the clinic and had it confirmed ...... dc's for u


----------



## cheekybint

The SMEP seems to be having a great success rate, hope it's worked for me this month too!


----------



## CandyApple19

I think ill try this!!! everything else has failed and we dont know when to have sex or anything-So hey!
Candyapple19: Bfp due may 15th


----------



## Cupcake1979

Still no af for me and late by 5 days. Had very faint line on FRER last night which came up in time limit but fear its an evap or the antibody strip showing through - heard bad things about them. Taken a superdrug early this morning and a faint line came up in the 3 mins but then faded... so i don't know and no sign of af just alot of creamy cm!

ah sigh...


----------



## CandyApple19

Dont give up yet love!!! uve had two lines, give it another week, test again, if Af aint here that is. and it should be alot stronger, FX! xxx :hug:


----------



## Firedancer41

Sounds promising, Cupcake....Fxed for you!!!!!


----------



## Nixilix

CD9 for me, got my first one in last night! I cant wait for tomorrow


----------



## spencerbear

Ginger and Cupcake - Dont give up hope yet, she still hasnt arrived. Hopefully you will get your BFP really soon.

Hope everyone approaching O is having fun :haha:

And sending good thoughts your way for all ladies getting ready to test 

:hugs: to all


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks Spencerbear! You've given me some PMA... If its not a bean in there I just have no idea what it could be... Docs were pretty negative and said if it were pregnancy it would be showing up on urine test and said they could give me a tablet to bring on AF... Thinking of waiting on it tho, get results of hospital urine test tomorrow and no doubt BFN, so will then maybe consider asking for a blood test... Have booked another appointment for Monday to see GP again as she was trying to rush me out the surgery this week after having to wait for her over an hour later than the appointment time... I'll be 8 days late at that point...

Fingers crossed for both Ginger and I though and to all of you in the 2ww and hope everyone else is enjoying the BDing!!

:kiss:


----------



## camerashy

hi gonna give this a go this month too :)

add me to the list for testing 5th may 

thanx :)


----------



## Reds05

Have decided to give this plan a go along with OPK's and conceive+

I have a quick question though, do any of you ladies have a cycle longer than 28 days??
Mine is around 36 days long and was wondering if I should still be starting to bd on CD8 or not as I normally O on CD24. Just worried that I will knacker DH out before the crucial time!!

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Oh, due AF on May 19th just incase testing list is extended.


----------



## honeybee28

reds my cycles are between 31 and 38days. this is my third cycle of smep,the last 2months i started later, like cd 12, and didnt get pregnant, so this month we started on cd 8. did cd 8,10,12,14,16,18,19,20,22!!! fx it pays off!!!


----------



## Reds05

My god you've been busy!!!

Think I'll start on CD10 which is 2 weeks before I'm likely to O. DH will think Xmas has come early!!

Fx'd for you and hope you get your :bfp: - you totally deserve it!!


----------



## stardust22

Reds05 - I have approx 34 day cycle and we started on CD12 - I got my pos on the ov stick on cd20. so I am glad we never started on 8!!! AF due on Monday.


----------



## mamaxm

ginger- sounds like a bfp to me so i put one by your name! if anything changes i'll take it down, but it sounds like you're preggers! 
oh am i exhausted today, and i have to come to the conclusion that it is 100% the red raspberry leaf tea giving me these awful nightmares. i've been drinking it right before bed every night (and in the morning) and every night i've had nightmares, but last night i was so exhausted i didn't drink a cup and no nightmare! i woke up, drank a cup and fell back asleep, had another nightmare! crazy! i don't really mind nightmares though, it's kind of like seeing a scary movie. weird how a drink can affect you like that though.
you girls all have promising symptoms, hope we get more and more bfps! 
OH is pissing me off. we did our cd8 bd last night, and all day today he's been begging to get some and i keep telling him NO. he wont let it go. i'm like, why can't you act like this around O, you big dope? he gets worn out pretty quickly but for some reason today he's completely focused on it, AND I FOUND OUT HE WAS 'RELIEVING HIMSELF' LAST CYCLE ON SOME OF OUR DAYS OFF!!!!!!! i made him swear on his mother that he wouldn't this cycle, idiot. hahahaha.
oh i do hope i get a sticky bean this time around. my mom and i went to target today and went through the baby clothes section, she was picking out all the things she liked and told me she was going to buy something for her 'grandson' (she's completely stuck on a boy, i have to admit i'm a bit partial to a boy too) and i told her it was horrible luck and she wouldn't dare.
arein, shall i put you down for the 5th? i'm going to go ahead and do it and then i can change it if it's wrong, i'm about to take a nap. i think you might want to, cinco de mayo bfpsssssssssss!


----------



## Nixilix

hey mamaxm i had my CD8 BD last night too! bring on the bfps!


----------



## new mummy2010

well i think im classing this as 1 weird af as spotting monday, big big bleed on tues evening then nothing wednesday then today very light bleeding very strange no cramps or any other af symptoms tho!? so looks like im onto this cycle now with all you may testers just a question as it all kicked off tues and af not actually due till friday on a 28 day cycle should i change to 26 day now or not confused??:wacko: and need refresh on bd days in cycle please mama?


----------



## soph77

mama - what a scary ordeal you had, so glad you are ok. I can't believe how gutless people can be. I can never stand by and watch someone be hurt or bullied. I am the kind of person that will always stick my nose into someone elses business if I think something is not right, quite often to my own detriment! But really what is the word coming to when men don't come to the aid of a woman in distress. Pathetic.

Ginger - sounds like a bfp to me hun! I hope congratulations are in order :) :) :)

I am STILL waiting for af to start. Every minute I am checking to see if she has come. Any minute now...


----------



## honeybee28

urgh hope she stays away from you soph!!

i cant wait til i get a bfp. i want one now.

ginger- fx for you it's sounding promising
fx for you too cupcake.
xx


----------



## mimiwc2010

honeybee28 said:


> no mimi jaimie likes it too, its me it freaks out!! Scary cow.

Sorry! It's hard to keep up with everyone. Would you like me to change it to something that doesn't scare you honeybee? I have prettier ones.

mamaxm - I hope you're ok...your story got me all worried. I'm so sorry you went through that! :hugs::hugs::hugs: And, oh my...your DH has been a naughty boy. He needs to be tied up and spanked! :haha:



Cupcake1979 said:


> Still no af for me and late by 5 days. Had very faint line on FRER last night which came up in time limit but fear its an evap or the antibody strip showing through - heard bad things about them. Taken a superdrug early this morning and a faint line came up in the 3 mins but then faded... so i don't know and no sign of af just alot of creamy cm!
> 
> ah sigh...

You can ONLY call it an evap line if it appears AFTER the time limit...it IS your BFP! Also, do you know what are the odds of having so many "evap lines" from 3 different manufacturers?? I think they're slim to none! You should know that some women never really get a strong line on a HPT. In any case, a blood test would be the best next step.

Son't worry hun....I (as well as other girls here) am positive this is your :bfp:

Wantig - congrats on all that EWCM, never thought we could get sooo excited about vaginal discharge!:haha:

MommyB - try the best you can to follow the SMEP, the more the merrier. But, it's ok if you don't.

AreIn, could it be that you're still not out?

FX!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## honeybee28

haha no mimi dont change it! everyone else loves it, i think she's cool, just a bit freaky that's all!!

is your ticker right? 6 days til testing? you got any symptoms?


----------



## AreIn83

Mamaxm-Yes, please, put me down for 5/5. CINCO DE MAYO FRIJOLES!!!!


----------



## AreIn83

NewMummy-That's a toughy. I would count Tuesday as CD1. Did you start any meds or anything this cycle that may have messed it up?


----------



## AreIn83

Or would it be frijolitas? Where's Lucia?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im so confused ladies im now 10dpo an the spotting got worse earlier but not bad enough to be a flow ... i dont know =/ have any of you ladies that already have children im just woundering what your implantation bleed was like if you had one? x


----------



## AreIn83

Zoie- I didn't have an IB with DD :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

AreIn83 said:


> Zoie- I didn't have an IB with DD :hugs:

Thanks anyway chicken :) xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

AreIn83 said:


> Mamaxm-Yes, please, put me down for 5/5. CINCO DE MAYO FRIJOLES!!!!

Frijoles :rofl:


----------



## mamaxm

thanks for all the support for my mugging girls :) my mom cried on the phone when i told her, haha! wish i hadn't told her, she's very worried now about where i'm living, the gas station is a block from my house and she's convinced they're going to come get me. i told her most of them were drunk and probably couldn't make it to my house if they wanted to! 
i think i might try soy isos next cycle even though naturalfertilityinfo.com says they're a no no. oh wait there's not going to be a next cycle. i forgot. 
19 DAYS TILL MY BFP!


----------



## mamaxm

but seriously, OH and i bought train tickets to california for june so.. we'll be gone for two weeks WHEN i'm o'ing with my family and bd'ing will not be an option. if i don't get my bfp this cycle or next cycle i'm going to be PISSED.


----------



## mimiwc2010

honeybee28 said:


> haha no mimi dont change it! everyone else loves it, i think she's cool, just a bit freaky that's all!!
> 
> is your ticker right? 6 days til testing? you got any symptoms?

Ok, might change it later on...to something more serious and grown up-like :coffee:

Yes, my ticker's right, I'm so scared/anxius. Symptoms: crazy heatburn, VERY IRRITABLE AND BITCHY (much, much more than usual), tired and sleepy all day, can't think straight, hungry, headachey...yet, these all could be PMS, or they could be TTC/BnB-obsession + quit smoking side effects. :argh: So, I don't want to get my hopes up and test...I'm scared to test! Don't want the dissapointment. :(


----------



## mamaxm

mimi i hope they're little bean cooking symptoms and not nasty witch on the way symptoms! the good news is either way, you'll be nice and pregnant or you'll be a big bad warrior in a week or two :)


----------



## mimiwc2010

AreIn83 said:


> Or would it be frijolitas? Where's Lucia?

 You come up with the funniest things! :rofl:

Thanks mama, I do hope it is a sticky bean...this cycle we REALLY, REALLY tried our best. I think it's because I played a nasty joke to DH this April's fools. I told him I didn't want to have children ever anymore, and made up a whole bunch of stupid excuses why I didn't, until he believed it. He was so mad! I cought him at a bad time at work too, so that helped with the believability. After that, he put on the :bunny: hat and was even telling the neighbors about TTC! :shock:


----------



## mamaxm

i didn't want to say this because it is rather cruel, but i told OH i was pregnant on april fools. he thinks we're NTNP (HA.) just so he doesn't have to be subject to the constant worries i have about being infertile and all that, the last thing i need is him asking me a million questions about TTC or him feeling like he's a "sperm donor" (and believe me, he would. he's just like that) so i decided to tell him, don't know why. anyways, the next day was when i got my bfp and then ended up having a chem, i think it was karma. but he wasn't really shattered when i told him i wasn't, probably because i assured him i wouldn't know if i actually was or not for another week. he was upset once the witch did show though, especially since she was late.


----------



## mimiwc2010

Poor guy...three whammys so close together. I thought of doing the same thing but he wants a child so desperately that I would've probably devastated him, and we'd probably be in divorce court right now! He's been trying to get me pregnant, while I was avoiding (I was and STILL am in school :() long before we started TTC!

I get how you don't want to make him feel like the 'sperm donor'. This TTC business is soooo not romantic, sometimes it even turns me off (ugh!). So, I hope we don't get that far, but if he ever shows apprehension to TTC, I'll def make him believe we're NTNP, that's a great idea!


----------



## Cupcake1979

mimiwc2010 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> no mimi jaimie likes it too, its me it freaks out!! Scary cow.
> 
> Sorry! It's hard to keep up with everyone. Would you like me to change it to something that doesn't scare you honeybee? I have prettier ones.
> 
> mamaxm - I hope you're ok...your story got me all worried. I'm so sorry you went through that! :hugs::hugs::hugs: And, oh my...your DH has been a naughty boy. He needs to be tied up and spanked! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcake1979 said:
> 
> 
> Still no af for me and late by 5 days. Had very faint line on FRER last night which came up in time limit but fear its an evap or the antibody strip showing through - heard bad things about them. Taken a superdrug early this morning and a faint line came up in the 3 mins but then faded... so i don't know and no sign of af just alot of creamy cm!
> 
> ah sigh...Click to expand...
> 
> You can ONLY call it an evap line if it appears AFTER the time limit...it IS your BFP! Also, do you know what are the odds of having so many "evap lines" from 3 different manufacturers?? I think they're slim to none! You should know that some women never really get a strong line on a HPT. In any case, a blood test would be the best next step.
> 
> Son't worry hun....I (as well as other girls here) am positive this is your :bfp:
> 
> Wantig - congrats on all that EWCM, never thought we could get sooo excited about vaginal discharge!:haha:
> 
> MommyB - try the best you can to follow the SMEP, the more the merrier. But, it's ok if you don't.
> 
> AreIn, could it be that you're still not out?
> 
> FX!! :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Hey thanks for your support! I'll keep you all updated and try to hold off testing to Sunday - 7 days late! Get urine sample test results from docs tomorrow so will ask to be put forward for a blood test and see what that shows up... Does anyone on her know how different the results are of bloods vs urine?


----------



## mamaxm

mimi- i know i felt horrible! i'll never play that trick again. now i'm trying to get my karma back up and do some good deeds before o :haha:
cupcake- i have no idea, sorry :( i know the bloods measure the hcg or hgc or whatever, and see if they're at a good level or increasing the right way? but that's about it.
OKAY GIRLS, WHO'S FOLLOWING SMEP TO A T THIS CYCLE? i certainly am. i'm a warrior, OH could break my brand new teapot that i am absolutely in love with and we would still bd if it's one of the even days! i'm even going to do the incredibly irritating and IMO pointless two days after o/skip a day and bd again! if this doesn't get me a bfp i swear i'll lose it.


----------



## MyTurnYet

SquirrelGirl said:


> mimiwc2010 said:
> 
> 
> So, I say "in"...I could work it out. What do you mean Sat to Fri? 2x a week?
> 
> Starting on Saturday, you have through Friday night to do two sessions of yoga. The next week starts again on Saturday. Just to make sure we are fully aware of when the counting starts and stops for the week! Sound good? Sorry, I know I'm really loopy right now... I just can't help myself!Click to expand...

Aw, I love your new signature! I'm going to copy it...hope you don't mind!


----------



## MyTurnYet

mamaxm said:


> thanks for all the support for my mugging girls :) my mom cried on the phone when i told her, haha! wish i hadn't told her, she's very worried now about where i'm living, the gas station is a block from my house and she's convinced they're going to come get me. i told her most of them were drunk and probably couldn't make it to my house if they wanted to!
> i think i might try soy isos next cycle even though naturalfertilityinfo.com says they're a no no. oh wait there's not going to be a next cycle. i forgot.
> 19 DAYS TILL MY BFP!

oh mamaxm, my mom would totally be the same way...you doing ok? you seem very positive about the whole thing--good girl!:thumbup:


----------



## mamaxm

omg.. if i o on cd14 (never have, but i'm trying all these new herbs, so maybe?) my EDD would be january 3- OH's birthday. i was born october 3 and we started dating on the third, it's our lucky number.
man i wish there was a pill that would bring on o. what i would give to have my baby on january 3.


----------



## mamaxm

myturn- i'm doing fine, i'm a big sister to 5 and used to be a preschool teacher. i'm a tough cookie.


----------



## mamaxm

dangit! did the math wrong :cry: i put in a 12 instead of 22. oh well, maybe the baby would come just a couple days early.. :haha:


----------



## MyTurnYet

mamaxm said:


> omg.. if i o on cd14 (never have, but i'm trying all these new herbs, so maybe?) my EDD would be january 3- OH's birthday. i was born october 3 and we started dating on the third, it's our lucky number.
> man i wish there was a pill that would bring on o. what i would give to have my baby on january 3.

Does that make you a Libra? Me too!


----------



## MyTurnYet

mamaxm said:


> myturn- i'm doing fine, i'm a big sister to 5 and used to be a preschool teacher. i'm a tough cookie.

Good to hear.:hugs:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Argh, supposed to be working on my graduate school thesis, and all I can think about is BnB and my insurance BD tonight! Help!:loopy:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimiwc2010 said:
> 
> 
> So, I say "in"...I could work it out. What do you mean Sat to Fri? 2x a week?
> 
> Starting on Saturday, you have through Friday night to do two sessions of yoga. The next week starts again on Saturday. Just to make sure we are fully aware of when the counting starts and stops for the week! Sound good? Sorry, I know I'm really loopy right now... I just can't help myself!Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, I love your new signature! I'm going to copy it...hope you don't mind!Click to expand...

I don't mind at all!! :happydance:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Good evening ladies! Not a whole lot to report for symptom watch day 9. i dunno... :shrug:


----------



## mimiwc2010

MyTurnYet said:


> Argh, supposed to be working on my graduate school thesis, and all I can think about is BnB and my insurance BD tonight! Help!:loopy:

I know how it feels (I'm in grad school too!). You suddenly find 1000 things to do except write...even scrubbing the toilet is a better idea than writing.

What r u in grad school for?

:hi: squirrel!

PS, I stole the sign too!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mimiwc2010 said:


> :hi: squirrel!
> 
> PS, I stole the sign too!

:hi:


----------



## mamaxm

Gemma G
tryforbaby2
soph77
shellie31
new mummy2010

our next testers! c'mon girls, where's my bfps?!
according to our statistics and deannas (creator of SMEP), at least 4 of you should get bfps! haven't heard from gemma or shellie recently though.
well, have my teapot going, getting ready to drink my red raspberry tea and go to bed! have to be up at 6AM to watch escape to chimp eden! been getting up at 6 for two weeks in order to watch that show, i swear it's so addicting.
FX'd when i wake up there will be four beautiful BFPs!
updated the first page with all the dates on it, took out our march testers but left the success rate for march up, 66% success rate for march! awesome! so far we're at 33% for april so we're due for some bfps! :happydance: think i'm going to keep the total success rate in the name of the thread, agree?


----------



## mimiwc2010

I think: 

total X%, march X%, apr X% and counting, 

or something like that. That 66% in march sure gives me lots of hope and makes me smile...a lot!

Everything's crossed for our next testers! We want a celebration!


----------



## AreIn83

DH and I tried NTNP for about 4 months last summer. It was awful. I have to have someone to vent to (other than you beauties) and I felt like I couldn't talk about it to him. It was his idea because he had hit a rut since we weren't getting anywhere. So I told him that it wasn't fair since I knew my cycles and knew when the BD's were potential and it made me feel like I'd taken on all of the responsibility. He agreed and we went back to TTC.


----------



## MyTurnYet

mimiwc2010 said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Argh, supposed to be working on my graduate school thesis, and all I can think about is BnB and my insurance BD tonight! Help!:loopy:
> 
> I know how it feels (I'm in grad school too!). You suddenly find 1000 things to do except write...even scrubbing the toilet is a better idea than writing.
> 
> What r u in grad school for?
> 
> :hi: squirrel!
> 
> PS, I stole the sign too!Click to expand...

That's so true!! I'm getting my MA in English. What about you?


----------



## Precious318

Reds05 said:


> Have decided to give this plan a go along with OPK's and conceive+
> 
> I have a quick question though, do any of you ladies have a cycle longer than 28 days??
> Mine is around 36 days long and was wondering if I should still be starting to bd on CD8 or not as I normally O on CD24. Just worried that I will knacker DH out before the crucial time!!
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> Oh, due AF on May 19th just incase testing list is extended.

Hello...I have a 36 day cycle as well but I did begin on cd8 (good thing my dh is game) I did start the opks at cd18 or so instead of cd 10...GL!!


----------



## Precious318

gingerwhinger said:


> Hey everyone - I have no internet at the mo so just flying on quickly to update you... I bought some clear blue tests and did one yesterday and one today. Yesterdays was a pretty believable bfp, todays was pretty faint but there... also just did an IC which has a line but I am worried it's an evap. So I either have my bfp and I am a total worryer or I am the biggest evap poas lady you ever did meet (3 faint lines on superdrugs, 2 on clearblue and one on IC) If I was 9/10 dpo I would believe them without a doubt but I am 18 dpo and my af should have been here Sunday so surely they should be dark lines - I am NEVER late, till now. So ladies - what do you reckon?!

Congrats...I think you got yourself a bfp!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Precious318

Hello ladies,

I just wanted to share this cute story...today I taught Kindergarten and this little girl went up to a boy in the class and kissed him right smack on the lips..talk about a girl who gets what she wants...LOL!! 

Well nothing really new to report with me...except my boobs hurt a ton & I swear I see my areola darkening...ok ok I think I maybe imagining it! I promised I wouldn't symptom spot this time.

Well ladies..tomorrow I have a full day of shopping and then a date night with my dh...hope that keeps my mind off trying to scrutinize every ache and pain.

Good luck to all the ladies that are due to test...I'm sending you lots of :dust::dust:


----------



## honeybee28

mamaxm - i followed it to a t this cycle, last 2 cycles i did it but not quite spot on and we had some long haul flights which messed my timings up a bit. so this is first cycle of proper to a t smep. im now 5 dpo

i really am having problems sleeping at the moment, my tummy hurt a lot in the night but its fine this morning, it was more my stomach than my lower ab, i feel a bit sicky this morning but im hungry so that's probably why!!

another dream last night: i dreamt another girl at work got pregnant (to my knowledge she isnt pregnant) and she was whinging about how she didnt want it etc, and i started yelling at her in front of the whole office then stormed out!
conclusion from previous two nights dreams: everyone seems to be pregnant except me.
i dont believe my dreams anyway though, ive had soooo many bfp dreams and never gotten my bfp.
so, i'm still going to get it this month! and if i dont, i'll use preseed next month and then i'll defo get it!!
hope everyone's doing ok - it's friiiiiiday!!


----------



## soph77

Afternoon ladies!

I thought for sure af was coming this morning so popped in a tampon before work.
After work - no af
I KNOW I'm not pg, I feel nothing I've had - tests, but still I am holding my wee for a while longer and yes, I will test again.
If I am not pg this totally SUCKS because it means that I will be in another state during o next cycle (if it all happens on time) :( :( :(


----------



## wantingagirl

Mel good to see you its a great plan!

Yay thanks Sara im deciding whether to keep on taking it tho had the most extreme headache yesterday and day before really since started taking them and was in bed at 8.30pm last nite still got it now. Does anyone know if they will do that and if so all the time?

mamaxm sounds like something my hubby would do. Yay im following SMEP to a tea I was so cross last two months we have missed one of the peak days and my hubby promised me he would make sure he didnt this time. He had a couple of drinks and couldnt well you know what! grrr I was mad but I felt for him at the same time must have been embarassing

How late are you Soph?

hehe..... mimi I know I was so excited if only my DH saw me lol...

Zoie Im not sure I never had implantation bleeding or if I did I didnt notice it

Wow that is an awesome amount for March!

Makes sense Sara I dont think I could handle NTNP as would still know exactly when it was lol... and would have to use my CBFM wouldnt beable to help myself

ah how cute precious and enjoy shopping and date night, my bday soon so hubby is buying me something nice and maybe go out for a few drinks later see how it goes trying to decrease my drinking so we shall see or takeaway or something

Emily, I have the weirdest dreams too night before last some famous person I recognised could remember in the dream but I cant remember now I strated dating him behind my hubbys back and then dumped my hubby I was distraught lol.... then last nite I was in the final of dancing on ice haha as if. I really hope you get your BFP this cycle and they may be symptons but also try to promise myself not to SS 

I try and make my post shorter lol..... but I never got on pc in the evening and so much to catch up on and dont want to miss out on anything :haha:


----------



## soph77

Af was only due yesterday or today at latest, but still, if I am not pg I want to get started on the next cycle! I am so impatient! Stupid bitch, I mean witch...


----------



## wantingagirl

she is a bitch tho Soph very true I know how you feel I was nearly 3 days late last cycle and just wish she would have arrived and get on with the next cycle. I really hope you get a BFP tho

Im not sure whether to keep on taking EPO giving me the most awful migraines and dont know if will ease off or if will always be like that have you heard about that before?


----------



## soph77

wanting, I haven't heard about epo causing headaches before. I took for the first time this cycle and didn't notice an increase in headaches. I get headaches a lot anyway so wouldn't attribute them to the epo anyway but certainly cannot remember them getting any worse taking the epo. How many days have you been taking them?


I just took a test - bfn, which I knew it was going to be. I am not going to test again, I am just putting myself through torture, will just wait for her to come and if I am away during o time, so be it.


----------



## wantingagirl

I know its weird I get migraines anyway but havent had them in a while. Maybe its not that then maybe just a normal headache but this one would not shift for nothing. What dose do you take? I have only been taken them since start of my new cycle maybe just my body getting used to it?

I looked online aswell and said they can cause headaches so I dont know I cant go through one like that again. I think I will take today again and see how it goes and just switch to preseed if it carrys on. Yeah I did that last month so soul destroying to keep on seeing that on the test, I always say I wont test early and always do

:hugs:


----------



## stardust22

I am getting close to testing! (anxious,scared & very nervous) oh and I made the big mistake of testing yest! I was only 9/10 dpo... BFN. Oops ! I wont do another one until Sunday now. 

Good Luck to all the other weekend testers too.
x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Morning all,

AF on strike - day 6!

I have dreaded heartburn again this morning... that's like 4 days since ov... I'm hoping it must be a sign...

Get urine test results back from Docs today, no doubt a neg as it was taken on tuesday.

Holding off testing till Sunday so hopefully then a few more of us will be able to announce BFP's!!!!

Fingers crossed and baby dust to all x


----------



## wantingagirl

GL Stardust I hope you get BFP!

Ah Cupcake makes it a whole lot worse when you are in limbo I was like that last month. I hope the test comes back with a good result! Let us know today!

xxx


----------



## xLuciax

Morning girls, you know what I always say morning then thats the last you here of me for the whole day LOL i'm going to try and follow this thread today it just moves so fast!


----------



## Cupcake1979

wantingagirl said:


> GL Stardust I hope you get BFP!
> 
> Ah Cupcake makes it a whole lot worse when you are in limbo I was like that last month. I hope the test comes back with a good result! Let us know today!
> 
> xxx

So did af come really late for you last month? The urine sample will be negative... don't expect it to be any other way! I spoke to a lady at the hospital who said that some women never show pregnancy on urine tests... even when they're about to give birth... The hormone levels just aren't high enough to pick up on and it varies from person to person... I'm still hoping over time I'll get a positive as I have absolutely no signs of AF showing her ugly face and have never been a day late in my life...

Some people just dont show a pos till weeks after their late af... We'll I'm clinging onto that with hope at the moment!


----------



## xLuciax

Update with me:- havnt really been around for some days me and OH were having problems mainly linked with the chemical and the stresses of ttc every month OH feels we are on ''conditional rules'' in our relationship because we are ttc before I decide wheather or not I want to go to uni this september or not because of having to make acceptances ect so he says he wants to see our relationship for 2 months without anything baby related cant say that my heart didnt sink into my stomach when he said that but other day he said lets just go with the flow meaning dont talk about babies but if it happens in the 2 months then it happens feeling a bit lost though girls my OH doesnt even want me to talk about anything baby related right now because I took a OPK yesterday on CD8 and the colour was almost same as the test line I know im not ovulating so it must be traces of HCG still left in my body from chemical so I mentioned this to him incase I decide in a week or so to go to the doctors if the HCG doesnt eventually fade and he just didnt want to talk about it sorry this is my morning rant no one but you girls really knows im ttc so I have no one else to talk to right now how are you all?


----------



## xLuciax

Cupcake1979 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> GL Stardust I hope you get BFP!
> 
> Ah Cupcake makes it a whole lot worse when you are in limbo I was like that last month. I hope the test comes back with a good result! Let us know today!
> 
> xxx
> 
> So did af come really late for you last month? The urine sample will be negative... don't expect it to be any other way! I spoke to a lady at the hospital who said that some women never show pregnancy on urine tests... even when they're about to give birth... The hormone levels just aren't high enough to pick up on and it varies from person to person... I'm still hoping over time I'll get a positive as I have absolutely no signs of AF showing her ugly face and have never been a day late in my life...
> 
> Some people just dont show a pos till weeks after their late af... We'll I'm clinging onto that with hope at the moment!Click to expand...

wow really? before my chemical I got very high positive on OPK like it was the same colour as the test line but obvious but faint positives on preg tests still getting high positives on OPK now when it cant be ovulation because im only on CD9 I ovulate around CD13


----------



## stardust22

Lucia - so sorry to hear things are not going to well with your OH. Its such a stressful time and the pressure is just so much for our partners as well as us! I sometimes forget that my DH is going through this too and feel selfish as he wants this too. Maybe take some time to enjoy your relationship (easier said than done I know!) rather the whole focus on TTC. 

I know I am on BNB and that makes me obsessed, right? lol. BUT I really had a wake up call during my OV 2 weeks ago and how much pressure I was feeling and just the highs and lows (highs being a smiley face and the lows, seeing the neg test!) I am very excited at the prospect of my BFP but I want my relationship to be healthy too.

We are planning a few days and nights out over the next couple months and just having some fun! 

Sorry I couldnt say anything of much use really but I do understand how you feel, most of us on here probably do too, hey girls.

Cupcake - you know I am waiting for your BFP and you are so going to get it LOL
x


----------



## xLuciax

stardust22 said:


> Lucia - so sorry to hear things are not going to well with your OH. Its such a stressful time and the pressure is just so much for our partners as well as us! I sometimes forget that my DH is going through this too and feel selfish as he wants this too. Maybe take some time to enjoy your relationship (easier said than done I know!) rather the whole focus on TTC.
> 
> I know I am on BNB and that makes me obsessed, right? lol. BUT I really had a wake up call during my OV 2 weeks ago and how much pressure I was feeling and just the highs and lows (highs being a smiley face and the lows, seeing the neg test!) I am very excited at the prospect of my BFP but I want my relationship to be healthy too.
> 
> We are planning a few days and nights out over the next couple months and just having some fun!
> 
> Sorry I couldnt say anything of much use really but I do understand how you feel, most of us on here probably do too, hey girls.
> 
> Cupcake - you know I am waiting for your BFP and you are so going to get it LOL
> x

thanks so much star dust yeah I think since joining BNB 2 months ago ive become more obsessed with ttc because of posts ive read of people trying for so long and needing to use OPK before this site I didnt watch out for ovulation or even know that there were sticks out there that told you that you were ovulating think I need to get back to doing it naturally thing is now I know when I ovulate its still going to be there in my mind when BD if I know that i'm not ovulating


----------



## Nessicle

Hi girls just checking in to see how you all are? 

Lucia so sorry to hear about OH not wanting to talk anything about babies. If I'm honest I think he is being a bit selfish considering you went through a chemical. I hope that doesnt upset you :hugs:

I just think you deserve a bit more support because ttc is tough if not tougher on the women - you go through AF, OPK's, SMEP or humping for England, then the 2ww then you get your bfp and it is snatched away from you so he should at least talk to you about your chem even if he wants a break from the stress of ttc xxx


----------



## stardust22

Lucia, you are so right! i have had the whole conversation (with mysellf lol) ok lets see if i can just take the pressure off and not obsess, but you are right. you know when you ovulate now, roughly and you know about the tests. thats not a bad thing as I think if i never used the tests and went by the average. I would miss ovulation completeley. i am 34 day cycle and day 20 ov! I am aware of all my signs now and think i could pin point easily without all the other stuff but for me. I just use opk thats it. i dont temp or anything and i think unless it takes me more than 6 months I will continue with what I am doing. Its only my first month of ttc since my mmc in jan and I just cant handle too much pressure, i have been through too much already. I have tried to take the more relaxed approach. I started slimming world last week as I need to lose 12 pounds really. lost 3.5 my first week and that is giving me something else to do! trust me i am slaving away in the kitchen making all this diet food !

Anyway i wont go on. I can talk.
You will get there in the end, we all will. Just be patient hun (again thats easier said that done, I am in no way preaching!) I want it, I really do!
x


----------



## xLuciax

Nessicle said:


> Hi girls just checking in to see how you all are?
> 
> Lucia so sorry to hear about OH not wanting to talk anything about babies. If I'm honest I think he is being a bit selfish considering you went through a chemical. I hope that doesnt upset you :hugs:
> 
> I just think you deserve a bit more support because ttc is tough if not tougher on the women - you go through AF, OPK's, SMEP or humping for England, then the 2ww then you get your bfp and it is snatched away from you so he should at least talk to you about your chem even if he wants a break from the stress of ttc xxx

thanks vanessa glad to hear your doing well popped into december dreamers few times to read how it was going for everyone my OH has surprisingly taken the chemical very well a bit too well hes an emotional person but has not shown much emotion towards it since it happened unfortunately we had a bad fall out the day it happened and he didnt contact me for 5 days so I guess you can imagine what its like going through that alone in the end I had no chouce but to tell my mum who was really supportive wrote OH a very long and strong worded email as I felt too frustrated to ring or even make effort to see him and to this day I dont really think there is any excuse he could of made to make it right but our relationship does need some work so I guess if another baby happens in next few months it happens argh the stresses of ttc lol


----------



## xLuciax

stardust22 said:


> Lucia, you are so right! i have had the whole conversation (with mysellf lol) ok lets see if i can just take the pressure off and not obsess, but you are right. you know when you ovulate now, roughly and you know about the tests. thats not a bad thing as I think if i never used the tests and went by the average. I would miss ovulation completeley. i am 34 day cycle and day 20 ov! I am aware of all my signs now and think i could pin point easily without all the other stuff but for me. I just use opk thats it. i dont temp or anything and i think unless it takes me more than 6 months I will continue with what I am doing. Its only my first month of ttc since my mmc in jan and I just cant handle too much pressure, i have been through too much already. I have tried to take the more relaxed approach. I started slimming world last week as I need to lose 12 pounds really. lost 3.5 my first week and that is giving me something else to do! trust me i am slaving away in the kitchen making all this diet food !
> 
> Anyway i wont go on. I can talk.
> 
> Yes! so right it turns out when ever I do ovulate its on days I never see my OH as our plans to move in together arnt for another couple of months so it would of never of happened although now our dates of seeing each other have shifted a little since the chemical so now there is more hope im seeing him till sunday this weekend BD on sunday will give me a 50/50 chance as thats CD 11 and ov is around CD 13 so if those spermys can live for atleast 2 days then I have a good chance this month although will the chemical mess with my ovulation? I just hope my OH doesnt decided sorry TMI maybe to ''pull out'' if you get my drift lol as evil as it may sound I said to him the other day about maybe going on the pill for few months ( even though I really had no intention just wanted to see if I got a reaction) and he was like why! no! so I know a big part of him still wants this which is the reassurance I need haha im going on now into essays! lol


----------



## mamaxm

morning girls! lucia, sorry OH is being a butthead :haha: that is exactly why i don't talk to mine about it. it's not to be nice to him, it's for me. the other day he asked me if i was 'ovulating' and i almost barfed, hate hearing him talk about ttc stuff. 
soph i hope a bfp comes flying your way :hugs:
off to watch escape to chimp eden and drink my tea! :)


----------



## soph77

The witch has arrived! This is a good thing because I can get on with being a ttc warrier and it puts o day in the realm of possibilities. If I o on day 14 which is the norm, that will be the day I fly out so if I can do the smep up until then and make sure that we bd the night before and the morning I fly out I can get on a plane with a softcup in and there will be a chance! I told dh he will have to put some in a turkey baster for me to take with me lol


----------



## soph77

Oh and I don't think you should use me in the march percentages because we couldn't follow smep and it would bring the data down. Can you put me back up for May 16 please? I will follow smep to the T until I go and then still make sure we do the insurance bd when I get back!


----------



## Cupcake1979

OMG girls just taken this...

What do you think??????????????
 



Attached Files:







TEST2.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 35


----------



## Firedancer41

soph77 said:


> I told dh he will have to put some in a turkey baster for me to take with me lol

:rofl: :haha: :dohh:


----------



## xLuciax

mamaxm said:


> morning girls! lucia, sorry OH is being a butthead :haha: that is exactly why i don't talk to mine about it. it's not to be nice to him, it's for me. the other day he asked me if i was 'ovulating' and i almost barfed, hate hearing him talk about ttc stuff.
> soph i hope a bfp comes flying your way :hugs:
> off to watch escape to chimp eden and drink my tea! :)

Haha butthead is definatly the right word ur lucky ur OH asks though hope u have good day girls I have to get dressed and get on with some good old psychology revision mock exam Monday not that I don't have enough to worry about grr xxx


----------



## soph77

Cupcake1979 said:


> OMG girls just taken this...
> 
> What do you think??????????????

Looks pretty blooming positive to me!
Congratulations hun!


----------



## xLuciax

Cupcake1979 said:


> OMG girls just taken this...
> 
> What do you think??????????????

Looks like a bfp to me! How many dpo are u?


----------



## soph77

going to bed. Nighty night ladies:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## hopefully2

:happydance: I see a line :happydance:


----------



## mamaxm

cupcake- BFP! putting it by your name right now! congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mamaxm

52% success rate now! :happydance: and :hugs: to you soph but it sounds like you've got your warrior paint on!


----------



## Cupcake1979

OMG guys am totally in shock! Just had doctors call with urine results from Tueday and BFN... She's going to get me to have a blood test just to confirm...

Hope this is really it! 

I'm 5 days late and 20dpo today... so I am a real late one but a good example to show that the urine tests don't always show up early... If you're late this month it could just be that your HCG levels as an individual aren't overly high...

I hope this is it guys...

First month of SMEP, First month of Conceive + and first month of CBFM.
2nd month ttc

Baby dust to you all for your current cycles - SMEP is the way to go!!!


----------



## stardust22

Cupcake - just text you! too excited OMG!!!!
well done girly.


----------



## mamaxm

i'm so glad SMEP worked for you :) and i hope it's a sticky bub in there.


----------



## LuckyD

Congrats Cupcake! That is wonderful xx


Honeybee, I am feeling sick like you! Have been unwell all day, really sore stomach but more in the upper abdomen than lower down. Also had fever and achy body. So I don't know if I am having any pg symptoms - too busy feeling sick! It's a horrible time to get unwell. Am testing in two days xx hope you feeling better

Hi everyone else! Hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Cupcake, looks like a bfp to me! Congratulations! 
Soph, oh my love! :hugs: I really really want my girls to get their bfps. 
Honeybee, :wave: sweets! How are you feeling? 
LuckyD, :flow: I hope you feel better!!! 
HiYa! Maxam!!! :flower: Please don't use me for the statistics also for april, my DH didn't meet his expectations, PLUS we ALWAYS seem to have company when I am Ovulating! Grrr! We only BD CD11, CD14, CD16, CD18 and CD20 during my fertile period. I am honestly thinking of not doing anything special this cycle but BD around O. No opk's no softcups, but I am sure that will all change!

I am either 11 or 12 dpo today and there is still some blood at the cervix (for the past 2 days and today) that hasn't made it down here yet but I feel the impending doom of the wretched witch. My moods have eased but my boobies still are sore to touch. Maybe I'll do some handstands Post-sex this cycle! I wish AF would just start and get it over with instead of lingering around.
Well drinking some red raspberry leaf tea, which I just started a few days ago, and soon I have to get started on house cleaning and errands. Yay!........NOT!


----------



## wantingagirl

So sorry Lucia that sucks. You need to beable to talk to him about it you are grieving a loss, I hope he does open up to you and obviously wants to keep on trying as you said. Maybe deep down its too hard for him to talk about it? I hope you get what you want soon xxx

Really sorry witch got you Soph but I was the same as you just wanted to move onto next cycle instead of being in limbo, I hope we all get what we want this cycle and stats are going up! yay!

Cupcake wow congrats told you would get it! hehe...

Night night Soph

The docs one was probably too early!


----------



## ttcstill

Congrats Cupcake------- SOOOO SORRY Soph-----

I get to start :sex:ing tonight.......... bring on the :bfp:'s


----------



## Nessicle

xLuciax said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls just checking in to see how you all are?
> 
> Lucia so sorry to hear about OH not wanting to talk anything about babies. If I'm honest I think he is being a bit selfish considering you went through a chemical. I hope that doesnt upset you :hugs:
> 
> I just think you deserve a bit more support because ttc is tough if not tougher on the women - you go through AF, OPK's, SMEP or humping for England, then the 2ww then you get your bfp and it is snatched away from you so he should at least talk to you about your chem even if he wants a break from the stress of ttc xxx
> 
> thanks vanessa glad to hear your doing well popped into december dreamers few times to read how it was going for everyone my OH has surprisingly taken the chemical very well a bit too well hes an emotional person but has not shown much emotion towards it since it happened unfortunately we had a bad fall out the day it happened and he didnt contact me for 5 days so I guess you can imagine what its like going through that alone in the end I had no chouce but to tell my mum who was really supportive wrote OH a very long and strong worded email as I felt too frustrated to ring or even make effort to see him and to this day I dont really think there is any excuse he could of made to make it right but our relationship does need some work so I guess if another baby happens in next few months it happens argh the stresses of ttc lolClick to expand...

bless you I can't imagine how stressful it was trying to deal with it on your own - you did the right thing telling your mum! All relationships have their hurdles hun no one is perfect but it should still mean that your OH supports you through the good and the bad even if he is trying to block out the saddness himself you still need his support - we're all here for you anyway sweetie I think you dealt with it in a very admirable way :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Oh so sorry Lucia-can imagine that's v. hard.......
and soph :hugs: for that stupid witch.

Cupcake-Congrats! Now do you believe it?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Lucia, :hugs: Men! What else can we say! I hope he understands and comforts you like us TTC ladies do. You need support and he needs to listen. If not we are here for you :hugs:

My DH can be a crabass at times too. I try not to mention too much about baby anything so it doesn't stress him out and then in turn makes us mad at each other. 

:hugs:

I hope this wasn't too much info.


----------



## butterfly23

Hi all,

Just joined today. Have been reading about the SMEP. Can you add me to the list please. My day 8 is tomorrow so I am good to go.


----------



## AreIn83

Sorry Soph and Lucia :hugs:
Lucia-my DH pulled a similar episode on me last summer so we went to NTNP to give him a break. I think he felt it was his fault or he was inferior even though we already have a DD (WHO IS 4 YEARS OLD TODAY AND I'M ABOUT READY TO BAWL MY EYES OUT). The break gave him time to relax and eventually he came back. 
Soph- Join the ranks of the TTC Warriors! 

I got 3 bars on my OvaCue this morning! Yay! And it's a BD day so I feel pretty good about it. I showed DH when he got home from work this morning and he doesn't have to be at work til 10:30 tonight so we'll have plenty of time since I took the day off to be at home with my not-so-much-a-baby-anymore baby for her birthday. We're going to the zoo!


----------



## AreIn83

Welcome butterfly! Lots of good girls here.


----------



## Firedancer41

Aw, happy birthday to DD! I hope the rain subsides for you. Are you going to Brookfield?


----------



## Jay_Bird

Hello :]]
I'll be testing on May 5th if you could please put me down for then :]]

Fingers crossed for everyone :]

xOxOx


----------



## AreIn83

We live in Macon, about 3 1/2 hours south of Chicago. I would love if we could go to Brookfield but it's too far for us to go today. We have just a little zoo in Decatur with a huge playground so we'll be going there. It hasn't started raining yet here but I think it's coming. I hope it holds out, I promised her the zoo on Monday for her birthday.


----------



## Nessicle

Cupcake1979 said:


> OMG guys am totally in shock! Just had doctors call with urine results from Tueday and BFN... She's going to get me to have a blood test just to confirm...
> 
> Hope this is really it!
> 
> I'm 5 days late and 20dpo today... so I am a real late one but a good example to show that the urine tests don't always show up early... If you're late this month it could just be that your HCG levels as an individual aren't overly high...
> 
> I hope this is it guys...
> 
> First month of SMEP, First month of Conceive + and first month of CBFM.
> 2nd month ttc
> 
> Baby dust to you all for your current cycles - SMEP is the way to go!!!

Congratulations cupcake :happydance: xxx


----------



## Precious318

Sorry Red...I actually did start at cd12 becuase my dh was away in Vegas and by the time I met up with him it was cd12...GL!!


----------



## gingerwhinger

Hi everyone im on my phone so very quickly letting you know doc is pretty sure i am preg i took some tests in to show lol had blood test because i begged for it. Get results monday so yay so far x


----------



## gingerwhinger

And yay cupcake i shall message you when i have proper internet back heres hoping we can be bump nubuddies? Yipee x


----------



## gingerwhinger

Bump buddied lol no idea where nu came from


----------



## CaptainMummy

Hii could you put me in for a tester on May 7th? 

Thanks xxx


----------



## spencerbear

Cupcake1979 said:


> OMG girls just taken this...
> 
> What do you think??????????????

Congratulations cupcake, so pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Anyone heard from Shona?? (wantingagirl) x


----------



## ttcstill

gingerwhinger said:


> Hi everyone im on my phone so very quickly letting you know doc is pretty sure i am preg i took some tests in to show lol had blood test because i begged for it. Get results monday so yay so far x

YAY!!!!! keep us posted!


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Ginger!


----------



## Nessicle

Congrats Ginger how exciting!!!xxx


----------



## Nixilix

well todays opk has started to show so hope will o in the next few days. cycle 10 today so get some bd in tonight!!


----------



## Cupcake1979

Titi said:


> Oh so sorry Lucia-can imagine that's v. hard.......
> and soph :hugs: for that stupid witch.
> 
> Cupcake-Congrats! Now do you believe it?

Hmmm still don't believe it - tried a superdrug early a couple of hours ago and got a very very faint line... still a line nonetheless... just wondering why at 20dpo my lines are so faint?


----------



## Nixilix

congras cupcake and ginger!


----------



## Cupcake1979

gingerwhinger said:


> And yay cupcake i shall message you when i have proper internet back heres hoping we can be bump nubuddies? Yipee x

Fantastic news Ginger!! I'm struggling with the faint tests too!! Just keep on thinking the FRER must be evaps - have you used those?

I'm going to get my blood test on Monday so will be a few days behind you with the results but won't believe it till then... all official and all that! 

Hope this is it for both of us xxxxxx


----------



## happygolucky

congratulations cupcake and ginger.Here's to more BFP's:0)


----------



## Nessicle

Cupcake1979 said:


> gingerwhinger said:
> 
> 
> And yay cupcake i shall message you when i have proper internet back heres hoping we can be bump nubuddies? Yipee x
> 
> Fantastic news Ginger!! I'm struggling with the faint tests too!! Just keep on thinking the FRER must be evaps - have you used those?
> 
> I'm going to get my blood test on Monday so will be a few days behind you with the results but won't believe it till then... all official and all that!
> 
> Hope this is it for both of us xxxxxxClick to expand...

hi cupcake the FRER's have an antibody strip that's visible when "wet" to make early results more visible - I saw lines every time I used them so vowed never to use them again, however the superdrugs arent known to give evaps and I've never had an evap on any I've tried so if you've got a line on a superdrug no matter how faint then that's your bfp honey! Perhaps you just implanted a little later :hugs: xx


----------



## Nessicle

happygolucky I don't think I saw your bfp post to wish you congratulations so CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance:


----------



## happygolucky

Nessicle said:


> happygolucky I don't think I saw your bfp post to wish you congratulations so CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance:

aaw thank you.You too.It's good to know that we're all in this together!! 
I think you might be due your lo about the same time as me.Congratulations on your BFP.Let's hope there's many more.I definately recommend this plan!! :0)


----------



## Nessicle

thank you hun I just saw your post in my bfp announcement :hugs: I wouldnt hesitate to recommend the SMEP! 

I'm due 20 December xx


----------



## happygolucky

Nessicle said:


> thank you hun I just saw your post in my bfp announcement :hugs: I wouldnt hesitate to recommend the SMEP!
> 
> I'm due 20 December xx

I think I'll be about the 15th December but not sure. Looking forward to getting the date confirmed.I love coming on here and hope we can offer encouragement to everyone ttc. I keeping thinking AF is on her way just still in shock I think.Have no symptoms really at all!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Congrats Cupcake and Ginger. 

I started the SMEP today! Yay!! :)


----------



## Titi

CONGRATS Happygolucky!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Please please please please please please PUHLEASE... let this be implantation bleeding...Pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase....

I normally spot before AF, but it's usually bright bright red. I just had a bit of really brown stuff this morning, and none since...... 10DPO.... 

Holding on to a shred of hope. Oh, also tested this morning and BFN... of course....


----------



## ttcstill

WOW I am sooooo excited------ Ginger- I barely had a line at 5 wks pregnant so it is possible dont worry I am praying you have a very sticky bean!!!! Good Luck

Cupcake- congrats hun and you to happygolucky!!!!!

Ness- it is good to see you still keeping us in your toughts.... I started pre-seed and softcups just like you told me too today is CD8 so I ammmmm geared up to start the :sex:ing :)

I really have no idea how to use these things...... is there a certain position that makes the :sex: more effective???? Any tricks or suggestions I really want my :bfp: this cycle as it has been 16 months now and no sticky bean :(


----------



## ttcstill

SquirrelGirl said:


> Please please please please please please PUHLEASE... let this be implantation bleeding...Pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase....
> 
> I normally spot before AF, but it's usually bright bright red. I just had a bit of really brown stuff this morning, and none since...... 10DPO....
> 
> Holding on to a shred of hope. Oh, also tested this morning and BFN... of course....

hey if it is implantation bleeding you wont get a bfp for a couple days I literally have everything crossed for you hun!!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Wow, so hard to keep up with this board! 

First of all: congrats Happy, Ginger and Cupcake!!:happydance::happydance:

Second of all, think I may have messed up SMEP this month :sad2: Last night was our last insurance BD and hopped up to bed all excited, only to find DH....sleeping. I tried to rouse him but he was mumbling something about a headache. Wouldn't be so worried, except we started late, too. We started CD10 instead of 8, and I THOUGHT I usually O late...but then got an OPK+ that same day, so wound up doing CD10, CD11, CD12, CD13. And that's it. Will try :sex: tonight, but think it may be too late. 

SquirrelGirl, I'm pulling for you...keep that :witch: away! :af:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh, Squirrel, just read that you're only 10 DPO...that's a good sign, right??? Too early for AF? I hope you get your BFP! Then you can use yoga to relax through your pregnancy. :flower: I think you can do yoga when preggers, right?:shrug:

Lots of :dust:


----------



## soph77

Congratulations Cupckae, ginger and happy!!! Fantastic news!

Not much to report here. af is in full swing but hasn't been too bad as far as cramps and the like are concerned. Whether that can be attributed to the maca or because i started taking epo again yesterday, I don't know, but af symptoms so far are on the milder side which makes me happy considering I am about to take Kai to his soccer game :)
My softcups and digi opks better arrive this week or I'll be cranky!:growlmad:


----------



## soph77

Off to take my pills and potions and get ready for soccer! Have a nice day or night everyone!


----------



## Firedancer41

MyTurnYet said:


> Oh, Squirrel, just read that you're only 10 DPO...that's a good sign, right??? Too early for AF? I hope you get your BFP! Then you can use yoga to relax through your pregnancy. :flower: I think you can do yoga when preggers, right?:shrug:
> 
> Lots of :dust:

Yes, you can. Some places offer prenatal yoga classes. It is important to not engage your abs, and when you get larger certain balancing poses should be avoided. There are also Pregnancy Yoga books and DVDs out there.

I took yoga at the gym with my last pregnancy and made the instructor aware that I was PG and she gave me modifications when necessary...


----------



## LuckyD

Woo hoo! Congrats ginger and happygolucky!! :happydance::happydance:

And I think I have already said it - but congrats Cupcake! :happydance:

So lovely to see some BFPs rolling in - all the best to you girls xxx

SquirrelGirl - sounds like a good sign - esp if it is out of the ordinary for you, and you're only 10DPO. As others have said, if it is IB you wouldn't be testing positive yet. Fingers crossed for you love! xx

AreIn - Happy Birthday to your little girl!! Enjoy the zoo and then the BDing later than night!

MyTurnYet - I wouldn't worry too much, four days around O sounds pretty good to me! The last one is just 'insurance', it looks like you had some really well timed BDing and people have definitely got pg on a lot less! I am sure you will be fine x

ttcstill - good luck with the softcups - I haven't used them so can't be much help sorry! If AF arrives this cycle I might use them next, so let me know how it goes!

Hi everyone else! xx


----------



## ttcstill

LuckyD. I will let u know ..... hope she doesn't show.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:


> Oh, Squirrel, just read that you're only 10 DPO...that's a good sign, right??? Too early for AF? I hope you get your BFP! Then you can use yoga to relax through your pregnancy. :flower: I think you can do yoga when preggers, right?:shrug:
> 
> Lots of :dust:

oh, this made me laugh, in kind of a sad way..... I have a very short LP (though getting better clearly!) When I first started tracking it was 8 to 9 days, with about 4 days of spotting before. Started taking B100 Complex. So I expected to be spotting a couple days ago and so far nothing. But wow, did my heart sink when I saw that brown... And it was so rough because I was at work and couldn't just burst into tears like I really really wanted to.

I track my spotting pretty closely in order to show my doctor (I usually spend about a third of the month spotting, which I don't think is normal, but my doc is not concerned! :nope:) and it's always bright red when it starts. One month I described it like neon pink! So, it's definitely different that this was very much a brown color.

So, according to my charting software (Taking Charge of Your Fertility software, not FF), I'm due for AF on Monday........... I did have spotting on my O day. Other than that, nothing this month!!!

I do think I'll be someone who will have IB and then spotting during pregnancy, just given how much I spot every cycle..... Soooooo, given that, it does keep my hope alive a bit........... 


Oh, and I tested before I got the spotting, which was like GRRRR I just wasted a test!



oh, please, please, please............ all I'm asking is for a bfp and a H&H 9 months... that's all!!!!! sorry, I can't help but beg to whatever omnipotent being is listening... 

Is it omnipotent or omniscient... hmm, high school english class didn't stick very well....


----------



## mamaxm

hey girls, wont be on tonight because OH has friends over, believe me i'm mad, tonight is cd10 which means it's a bd night and i don't care how small this apartment is or if there's someone sleeping on the floor next to us, it's happening. period.
anyways, don't know if we have any more AF's or BFP's as of yet but if so i'll know tomorrow morning, have a good night and arein & all my other cd10 girls, i hope you're ready to bd too!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

well, more brown spotting tonight..... I'm guessing I'll be out soon...


Going to watch a movie with OH, then off to bed. We'll see what tomorrow brings....

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Kita

Phew! Lots to catch up on! Congrats to the new bfp's! Gives me hope! For some reason I felt VERY down today and just wanna hurry up and be pregnant already! I think it was because of the ADORABLE 4 month old little boy who sat near us at Hooters today.. OH and I looked at him, smiled, then looked at each other and frowned! We both want this SO BAD! We are following SMEP to a T this time and he has no problem with knowing about if Im Oving, how my temps are, what my CM looks like.. Hes the best :kiss:

Good luck everyone testing this weekend and :sex:ing this weekend as well! Tomorrow is CD10 for me! :sex::sex::sex:!


----------



## LuckyD

AF got me today.

Feeling crap but onwards and upwards I guess.

Fingers crossed for you SquirrelGirl xx


----------



## soph77

:hugs: lucky, sorry the witch got you :(


----------



## LuckyD

soph77 said:


> :hugs: lucky, sorry the witch got you :(

Aw, thanks Soph. Had a bit of a cry earlier, but now trying to cheer myself up. Take-aways and a glass of wine for dinner, methinks! Hope you are doing ok as well x


----------



## soph77

tryfor and honey hurry up and get your bfp's! It is time for me to live vicariously through you. tryfor I think you are up first, please tell me the evil witch hasn't come for you.


----------



## kazpeza

well im out this month af got me but the way i look at it i wont be such a beach wale when i go to turkey in september and another month to save some money


----------



## Nixilix

sorry to the girls that the witch arrived uninvited.. horrible cow

Well its CD11 today, got my BD this morning cause i fell asleep last night. Will do an opk in an hour or so :) what wonderful weather we have today here!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

soph77 said:


> tryfor and honey hurry up and get your bfp's! It is time for me to live vicariously through you. tryfor I think you are up first, please tell me the evil witch hasn't come for you.

Soph, the witch has not gotten me yet. But I am awaiting her impending doom! I am either CD30 or CD31 today with AF 'normally' showing on CD32. I counted my first day of spotting this cycle as AF/CD1 when I think it shouldn't have been counted at all but I never ever spot so thats why I did. :shrug: 4 days ago I had the light pink/brown at cervix, the day after some dark pink blood and the next day (yesterday a spot or two of light brown in cm all at cervix nothing ever made it to undies. I did not have hope this month as I did not follow smep well at all but now I have alot of hope!!!

I was either 8, 9 and 10dpo with the blood at cervix or 9, 10 and 11 dpo. Not sure. I am itching like a son of a gun to buy a frer and take it, but I don;t want to waste a 'good' test. I have been nervous for two days, my heart is pounding and I can't sleep well so maybe I'll just go get one this morning!!!

LuckyD, :hugs: I am sorry the witch got you.


----------



## tryforbaby2

mamaxm said:


> hey girls, wont be on tonight because OH has friends over, believe me i'm mad, tonight is cd10 which means it's a bd night and i don't care how small this apartment is or if there's someone sleeping on the floor next to us, it's happening. period.
> anyways, don't know if we have any more AF's or BFP's as of yet but if so i'll know tomorrow morning, have a good night and arein & all my other cd10 girls, i hope you're ready to bd too!

:rofl:

I would! Trust me I get practice 'concealing' sex because I always have my in laws down when I am O'ing!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## soph77

tryforbaby2 said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> tryfor and honey hurry up and get your bfp's! It is time for me to live vicariously through you. tryfor I think you are up first, please tell me the evil witch hasn't come for you.
> 
> Soph, the witch has not gotten me yet. But I am awaiting her impending doom! I am either CD30 or CD31 today with AF 'normally' showing on CD32. I counted my first day of spotting this cycle as AF/CD1 when I think it shouldn't have been counted at all but I never ever spot so thats why I did. :shrug: 4 days ago I had the light pink/brown at cervix, the day after some dark pink blood and the next day (yesterday a spot or two of light brown in cm all at cervix nothing ever made it to undies. I did not have hope this month as I did not follow smep well at all but now I have alot of hope!!!
> 
> I was either 8, 9 and 10dpo with the blood at cervix or 9, 10 and 11 dpo. Not sure. I am itching like a son of a gun to buy a frer and take it, but I don;t want to waste a 'good' test. I have been nervous for two days, my heart is pounding and I can't sleep well so maybe I'll just go get one this morning!!!
> 
> LuckyD, :hugs: I am sorry the witch got you.Click to expand...

OMG! I am so excited! This is sounding VERY good, I hope to wake up to some super news in the morning! There is no way I could have held off from testing as long as you have. You have more will power than me that's for sure! FX hun!:test:


----------



## tryforbaby2

I don't want to get completely gutted if it's negative. I will cry my heart out!!! I haven't gotten this excited since November when I thought I was pregnant and then was gutted bad when AF was Xtra heavy and had sharp pains behind my belly button where I was crying, plus my boobs where hurting really bad that month from 4dpo on!!!

I am so nervous but the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Titi

aww sorry about the witch luckyd & kazpeza... :hugs:

Well got our Insurance BD in last night. I'm not sure what good it did-EWCM dissapeared & I have already had 3.5 days of creamy cm (sorry tmi) so am certain am not fertile anymore but at least feel satisfied that we followed SMEP perfectly. Now can only hope..........It's getting harder and harder and harder each month to TTC after all this time.


----------



## tryforbaby2

:dust:

Everything that couldv'e been done was done, lets pray this eggy will find the perfect cozy spot in your uterus to call it's home for the next 9 months!!! :cloud9:


----------



## ttcstill

Sorry to those the witch got,,,,, good luck to all testin....... I started :sex: last night but thought the OH was going to make me miss it..... as he was being self-absorbed and and I didnt even want to look at him. I guess he took the hint and he waited til I was nearly asleep to rub my back and be gentle...... UGHHHHHH I wanted to leave the room ut he still melts me!!!! :winkwink: soo I guess We are gearing up for the TWW......


----------



## SquirrelGirl

LuckyD said:


> AF got me today.
> 
> Feeling crap but onwards and upwards I guess.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you SquirrelGirl xx

Oh, I"m so sorry Lucky D! NO FAIR!!! THIS IS NO FAIR AT ALL!!!l :hissy:


----------



## IceFire

Congratulations on the BFPs! H and H 9 months to you all!

mamaxm, DH and I have decided to take a TTC break so you can take me off the testing list. After 16 cycles with no BFP we have decided that I deserve a break!

Good luck to you all!


----------



## mamaxm

jaybird- i added you :) cinco de mayo bfps! i love your ticker, totally getting it, hope you don't mind :)
lucky/kaz, so sorry, warrior paint on :hugs:
so we missed our bd session last night. i got tanked, i wasn't planning on drinking and i haven't had a drink in over a month, but OH's friend bought some whiskey and just insisted i try it, i was puking drunk and WANTED to bd but i expected OH to pull the move on me (as we had already talked about how we needed to bd) so i passed out thinking he would wake me up once the guys had fallen asleep, i guess he passed out too. don't even think we're going to be able to baby dance today either, he's staying at a friends house tonight, don't know why he's so damn busy with his friends all of the sudden. he keeps telling me to go to the bathroom with him, but i am NOT having sex standing up so all the swimmers can fall out?! what a waste!
anyhoo. we'll see if we can work something out, if not it's alright, i'm not o'ing until at least cd15, probably cd18. depending on how these herbs work with me :happydance: boy i love them. if i get a + opk today y'all can bet i will be going to his friends house with him or demand he stays home!


----------



## mamaxm

alright icefire :hugs: if you change your mind you're welcome back!
arein- how many lines are there on the ovacue and what does three mean?


----------



## tryforbaby2

:rofl: I'd have sex standing up if it meant I'd get my sperm I needed and then hurry up lay on my back and pop in a softcup! 

There is times I am on top during BD but thats because he likes it and I can't be selfish when I am taking all his spermies!!! :haha:


----------



## amethyst77

Am on cd 9---- see my first ever ticker! LOL!


----------



## mamaxm

oh likes me on top too. ugh i guess if all else fails i'll give it a go, maybe we can just lay down on the bathroom floor. it's gross but sh*t. i'll do it. hahahaha! i would lay in mud if it would get me pregnant.


----------



## minidyson

Hi ladies. A friend of mine gave birth this morning. Lovely news and really happy for them (but part of me is so JEALOUS!) Phew - glad I could get that out!!!

Hope you are all doing well and enjoying the sunshine if you're in the UK.


----------



## Titi

tryforbaby2 said:


> :rofl: I'd have sex standing up if it meant I'd get my sperm I needed and then hurry up lay on my back and pop in a softcup!
> 
> There is times I am on top during BD but thats because he likes it and I can't be selfish when I am taking all his spermies!!! :haha:

DH and I have worked out an agreement. If we can do straight BabyDance during fertile time (missionary or face down hips up with only sperm friendly lubricants and according to SMEP or whatever other "schedule" we are following)-then he gets "gourmet sex" of his choosing the following week. This works out well as he gets "treats" (dress up, special positions/toys/lights on-whatever!) that I normally don't give into without quite some badgering, lol. It's become good motivation!


----------



## amethyst77

:hugs: minidyson. It's such a horrid feeling isn't it?!
Enjoy the sun xxx

LOL Titi, I'm the same, he gets to choose the position during the least fertile times :lol:


----------



## mamaxm

titi- same here! 
WOOHOO! got a bd session in! so i'm still on track, i just started on cd9 (early in the AM.. but still technically cd9). 
so hungover. i feel like crap. what a bad mommy i am :haha: can't wait to do my opk and see if anythings showing, had some horrible cramping this morning but it could have been from the hangover.


----------



## Ejay

Sorry guys gonna lower the stats this month. AF got me this morning. Was soo dissapointed, had hoped with the new plan we would have some success.

Had my little cry and just downed a whole bag of giant chocolate buttons to myself

Good luck for everyone still waiting.

will be carrying on with SMEP this cycle.

x


----------



## mommyB

A quick question, just want to make sure we got all of our days covered. So DH and I BD on CD6 (not a part of SMEP, but we just happen to have sex) CD8, CD10, CD11(+ OPK), CD12(+OPK), and then we are going to BD on CD14(insurance BD). I promised DH tonight off because we are both a little tired. Do you think we covered all of our days or should I persuade him for BD tonight?


----------



## Kita

Titi said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I'd have sex standing up if it meant I'd get my sperm I needed and then hurry up lay on my back and pop in a softcup!
> 
> There is times I am on top during BD but thats because he likes it and I can't be selfish when I am taking all his spermies!!! :haha:
> 
> DH and I have worked out an agreement. If we can do straight BabyDance during fertile time (missionary or face down hips up with only sperm friendly lubricants and according to SMEP or whatever other "schedule" we are following)-then he gets "gourmet sex" of his choosing the following week. This works out well as he gets "treats" (dress up, special positions/toys/lights on-whatever!) that I normally don't give into without quite some badgering, lol. It's become good motivation!Click to expand...

:rofl: Thats so funny! Its like you have him "trained" if my OH ever complains about TTC:sex: then I will definitely pull this trick out of the bag! He will have NO problem agreeing to it!


----------



## nevertogether

mamaxm said:


> oh likes me on top too. ugh i guess if all else fails i'll give it a go, maybe we can just lay down on the bathroom floor. it's gross but sh*t. i'll do it. hahahaha! i would lay in mud if it would get me pregnant.

haha mamaxm you sound like DH and i. my ovulation days and his day leaving germany in june are SO close that DH told me that if we had to do it in the bathroom on the way out with my softcup then we're doing it! totally understand what you mean :) i mean, heck, who cares as long as you get a nice healthy baby. i don't :)


----------



## mamaxm

exactly never :) whatever it takes..
is anyone else watching 16 & pregnant? guilty pleasure, this girl got pregnant one month after quitting the shot with twins.. one night stand. :haha: lucky. i'm watching it now, love it but i do get a bit depressed at the end.
so sorry ejay :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

maxam, titi :rofl: you guys are too funny!!!

I agree! I would have sex upside down if it meant I'd get my bfp!!!! :rofl:


Hmmm? That gives me an idea!

Ejay, :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

I watch 16 and pregnant too. I get mad at them though, they are too immature to worry about having children. Last season (the original girls) the cheerleader Farrah drove me flippin wild! Worrying about staying out all night and getting a new boyfriend instead of being with baby! And there was another girl too I can't remember her name but when they found out their son had some sort of medical condition which meant he can't drink booze or smoke when he gets older, She cried something terrible that he couldn't drink with his friends!!! I was like, WTF? you should be worried about keeping him healthy, not the fact he won't be able to go drinking!

Sorry rant over, I get peeved by immature people having babies. When you understand reality and are truly ready to be a mommy then come talk to me! lmao


----------



## MyTurnYet

SquirrelGirl said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Oh, Squirrel, just read that you're only 10 DPO...that's a good sign, right??? Too early for AF? I hope you get your BFP! Then you can use yoga to relax through your pregnancy. :flower: I think you can do yoga when preggers, right?:shrug:
> 
> Lots of :dust:
> 
> oh, this made me laugh, in kind of a sad way..... I have a very short LP (though getting better clearly!) When I first started tracking it was 8 to 9 days, with about 4 days of spotting before. Started taking B100 Complex. So I expected to be spotting a couple days ago and so far nothing. But wow, did my heart sink when I saw that brown... And it was so rough because I was at work and couldn't just burst into tears like I really really wanted to.
> 
> I track my spotting pretty closely in order to show my doctor (I usually spend about a third of the month spotting, which I don't think is normal, but my doc is not concerned! :nope:) and it's always bright red when it starts. One month I described it like neon pink! So, it's definitely different that this was very much a brown color.
> 
> So, according to my charting software (Taking Charge of Your Fertility software, not FF), I'm due for AF on Monday........... I did have spotting on my O day. Other than that, nothing this month!!!
> 
> I do think I'll be someone who will have IB and then spotting during pregnancy, just given how much I spot every cycle..... Soooooo, given that, it does keep my hope alive a bit...........
> 
> 
> Oh, and I tested before I got the spotting, which was like GRRRR I just wasted a test!
> 
> 
> 
> oh, please, please, please............ all I'm asking is for a bfp and a H&H 9 months... that's all!!!!! sorry, I can't help but beg to whatever omnipotent being is listening...
> 
> Is it omnipotent or omniscient... hmm, high school english class didn't stick very well....Click to expand...

Oh no, I'm sorry. I didn't mean to make you sad. I have a good feeling about you that you'll be getting your BFP soon. You deserve it!:hugs:


----------



## MyTurnYet

mommyB said:


> A quick question, just want to make sure we got all of our days covered. So DH and I BD on CD6 (not a part of SMEP, but we just happen to have sex) CD8, CD10, CD11(+ OPK), CD12(+OPK), and then we are going to BD on CD14(insurance BD). I promised DH tonight off because we are both a little tired. Do you think we covered all of our days or should I persuade him for BD tonight?

Sounds to me like you are good! :thumbup:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Titi I love that plan!! I think I'll try that, too...DH was just whining this morning because I was sad about missing our insurance BD and he was like "why can't we just :sex: for fun?" I think he'd rather enjoy the plan you created, as well. :rofl:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Ladies, I appear to be posting like a madwoman this morning, but have a question: I see a lot of people posting about creamy CM. Is this meant to be a good thing if you have it? This is about to be TMI, but had an impromtu BD session this morning...and even though it's techinally too late for SMEP, I thought I'd throw in a little preseed. Here is the TMI part - lots of creamy-like CM came out on the applicator (feel terrible even typing this, sorry!) :blush: Does that mean something?


----------



## Nessicle

happygolucky said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> thank you hun I just saw your post in my bfp announcement :hugs: I wouldnt hesitate to recommend the SMEP!
> 
> I'm due 20 December xx
> 
> I think I'll be about the 15th December but not sure. Looking forward to getting the date confirmed.I love coming on here and hope we can offer encouragement to everyone ttc. I keeping thinking AF is on her way just still in shock I think.Have no symptoms really at all!!Click to expand...

i was exactly the same as I got my bfp about 3 days before AF was due and I was crapping myself that week lol I still am constantly checking my underwear!

I have no symptoms apart from sore bb's that have just kicked in yesterday and feeling shattered mid afternoon other than that nothing!

Defo giving the other fab ladies encouragement on here I want an SMEP 2010 Graduates thread in First Tri please!!!xx


----------



## MyTurnYet

Ok, one more thing and then I'll stop post-hogging. Anyone watch The Real Housewives of NYC? I was soooo jealous watching Bethany POAS and get a BFP!


----------



## Titi

MyTurnYet said:


> Titi I love that plan!! I think I'll try that, too...DH was just whining this morning because I was sad about missing our insurance BD and he was like "why can't we just :sex: for fun?" I think he'd rather enjoy the plan you created, as well. :rofl:

If he likes that he will also like the plan my DH created last night for insurance BD.......he called it SPEED SMEP. Quite literally........shortest and fastest bd ever just for sole purpose of finishing off smep round on cycle 17!!! ha ha it was ok with me.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Ejay - Sorry to hear about :witch: I know it's disappointing, but means your in for lots more :sex: this cycle, right? Looking at the positives. :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

MyTurnYet said:


> Ladies, I appear to be posting like a madwoman this morning, but have a question: I see a lot of people posting about creamy CM. Is this meant to be a good thing if you have it? This is about to be TMI, but had an impromtu BD session this morning...and even though it's techinally too late for SMEP, I thought I'd throw in a little preseed. Here is the TMI part - lots of creamy-like CM came out on the applicator (feel terrible even typing this, sorry!) :blush: Does that mean something?

my CM was really lotiony and abundant from 3dpo to about 7dpo if that helps? by lotiony I mean fluidy but not runny and not see through but not completely white


----------



## MyTurnYet

Titi - SPEED SMEP...I love it! :rofl:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Nessicle, thank you so much! :flower: That does help. I think I'm about 5DPO today. Hope this is good sign, but don't want to get hopes up at same time. Last month I symptom spotted like crazy.:wacko: Will keep you all posted!


----------



## Titi

MyTurnYet said:


> Ladies, I appear to be posting like a madwoman this morning, but have a question: I see a lot of people posting about creamy CM. Is this meant to be a good thing if you have it? This is about to be TMI, but had an impromtu BD session this morning...and even though it's techinally too late for SMEP, I thought I'd throw in a little preseed. Here is the TMI part - lots of creamy-like CM came out on the applicator (feel terrible even typing this, sorry!) :blush: Does that mean something?

Hi Hun-It took a few cycles of charting my cm with everything else before I knew what was normal for me. For me, creamy cm has NOT been a good thing. 
During my "fertile" period it is watery for about a day or two and then gets egg whitey & strechy (just like it sounds-raw egg whites) for about 4-5 days I am most fertile. It seems as SOON as I ovulate (guessing from ov pains, temping, etc.) it goes back to creamy. That's why I'm not sure if SMEP is going to work for me. When I started BD on cd8 I already had ewcm-and I skipped sex per plan on cd9. Got one in cd11 & 12 and only had ewcm cd11 and the morning of cd12. After that My cm turned creamy so I am assuming I ovulated already before the last 2 SMEP Bd's.


----------



## Titi

Nessicle said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I appear to be posting like a madwoman this morning, but have a question: I see a lot of people posting about creamy CM. Is this meant to be a good thing if you have it? This is about to be TMI, but had an impromtu BD session this morning...and even though it's techinally too late for SMEP, I thought I'd throw in a little preseed. Here is the TMI part - lots of creamy-like CM came out on the applicator (feel terrible even typing this, sorry!) :blush: Does that mean something?
> 
> my CM was really lotiony and abundant from 3dpo to about 7dpo if that helps? by lotiony I mean fluidy but not runny and not see through but not completely whiteClick to expand...

Oh I am sorry-I got confused. You mean is creamy a good sign AFTER OV? duh. I think this is one of those situations where it is case by case, different for each women. I have heard some women with crazy creamy cm are pregnant but some not-and the same for no cm-some end up with bfps-some not.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Titi said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I appear to be posting like a madwoman this morning, but have a question: I see a lot of people posting about creamy CM. Is this meant to be a good thing if you have it? This is about to be TMI, but had an impromtu BD session this morning...and even though it's techinally too late for SMEP, I thought I'd throw in a little preseed. Here is the TMI part - lots of creamy-like CM came out on the applicator (feel terrible even typing this, sorry!) :blush: Does that mean something?
> 
> Hi Hun-It took a few cycles of charting my cm with everything else before I knew what was normal for me. For me, creamy cm has NOT been a good thing.
> During my "fertile" period it is watery for about a day or two and then gets egg whitey & strechy (just like it sounds-raw egg whites) for about 4-5 days I am most fertile. It seems as SOON as I ovulate (guessing from ov pains, temping, etc.) it goes back to creamy. That's why I'm not sure if SMEP is going to work for me. When I started BD on cd8 I already had ewcm-and I skipped sex per plan on cd9. Got one in cd11 & 12 and only had ewcm cd11 and the morning of cd12. After that My cm turned creamy so I am assuming I ovulated already before the last 2 SMEP Bd's.Click to expand...

Oh no! So perhaps not a good sign for me. This is very helpful, though...I know I'm definitely past the O and appropriate SMEP time, but never paid so much attention to CM before. So maybe it always gets this way in 2WW and I never noticed. :haha:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Titi, just noticed how supercute your avatar is. :D Is your dog holding some kind of bear or toy?


----------



## Titi

Kita said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I'd have sex standing up if it meant I'd get my sperm I needed and then hurry up lay on my back and pop in a softcup!
> 
> There is times I am on top during BD but thats because he likes it and I can't be selfish when I am taking all his spermies!!! :haha:
> 
> DH and I have worked out an agreement. If we can do straight BabyDance during fertile time (missionary or face down hips up with only sperm friendly lubricants and according to SMEP or whatever other "schedule" we are following)-then he gets "gourmet sex" of his choosing the following week. This works out well as he gets "treats" (dress up, special positions/toys/lights on-whatever!) that I normally don't give into without quite some badgering, lol. It's become good motivation!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Thats so funny! Its like you have him "trained" if my OH ever complains about TTC:sex: then I will definitely pull this trick out of the bag! He will have NO problem agreeing to it!Click to expand...

I guess it might not work so well for the already super adventerous women, but before this I was turning down a lot of special requests-just stupid stuff like dont want to wear a certain outfit that makes me look like a sausage or something, lol. But now what he wants he gets all times aside and I have to say, I think my DH would say we have the best sex life now we have ever had and keep in mind that is saying a lot since 1 week a month of it for the last SEVENTEEN cycles has included ttc babymaking and we've been together a decade.


----------



## Titi

MyTurnYet said:


> Titi, just noticed how supercute your avatar is. :D Is your dog holding some kind of bear or toy?

thanks, yes it is her teddy! (she's my only baby so far).


----------



## Nessicle

Titi said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I appear to be posting like a madwoman this morning, but have a question: I see a lot of people posting about creamy CM. Is this meant to be a good thing if you have it? This is about to be TMI, but had an impromtu BD session this morning...and even though it's techinally too late for SMEP, I thought I'd throw in a little preseed. Here is the TMI part - lots of creamy-like CM came out on the applicator (feel terrible even typing this, sorry!) :blush: Does that mean something?
> 
> my CM was really lotiony and abundant from 3dpo to about 7dpo if that helps? by lotiony I mean fluidy but not runny and not see through but not completely whiteClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I am sorry-I got confused. You mean is creamy a good sign AFTER OV? duh. I think this is one of those situations where it is case by case, different for each women. I have heard some women with crazy creamy cm are pregnant but some not-and the same for no cm-some end up with bfps-some not.Click to expand...

yeah after ov hun :flower:

but definitely every woman is different and what is a good sign for others is not necessarily a good sign for everyone. I've heard that a lot of pregnant women get tons of creamy cm in the early stages of pregnancy but mine is very watery like fertile CM - feel like I've pee'd myself half the time :haha:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Titi said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Titi, just noticed how supercute your avatar is. :D Is your dog holding some kind of bear or toy?
> 
> thanks, yes it is her teddy! (she's my only baby so far).Click to expand...

Hehe...so adorable!! I have a furbaby, too. His name is Charlie. Cheers me up a bit after all those BFNs I've had over the past year.:nope:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet, I love your ticker with days til your next vacation! I'm thinking I should start planning our next vacation just to have something else to focus on... well, between planning a vacation and Yoga, maybe I'll be less crazy next month. I feel like such an idiot being so positive and all that symptom spotting! Why must we go through the torture of the TWW... The whole female reproductive system just sucks!!! :haha:


----------



## mamaxm

well now that i have watched 2 hours of 16 and pregnant i am thoroughly depressed. how is it that these immature kids can get knocked up after one night stands and i'm cramming cups in places they shouldn't be and taking 8 pills a day and peeing on sticks and still can't get pregnant?! 
i do have to say though, some of the moms aren't that bad, can't remember her name, but the girl last season that had bentley (god was he cute), she seemed like a really good mom. 
ordered some pizza to lift my spirits. OH is gone and it's just me and my pup till tomorrow.. oh and bnb :)
2WW HURRY UP ALREADY! and arein, where have you been?!


----------



## tryforbaby2

mamaxm said:


> well now that i have watched 2 hours of 16 and pregnant i am thoroughly depressed. how is it that these immature kids can get knocked up after one night stands and i'm cramming cups in places they shouldn't be and taking 8 pills a day and peeing on sticks and still can't get pregnant?!
> i do have to say though, some of the moms aren't that bad, can't remember her name, but the girl last season that had bentley (god was he cute), she seemed like a really good mom.
> ordered some pizza to lift my spirits. OH is gone and it's just me and my pup till tomorrow.. oh and bnb :)
> 2WW HURRY UP ALREADY! and arein, where have you been?!

Maci is her name I believe! Yesss I loved her!!! Her boyfriend was a prick!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mamaxm said:


> i'm cramming cups in places they shouldn't be


:rofl: :rofl: Oh, I know, right?!? The things we do for TTC.....


----------



## mamaxm

YES MACI! omg i adored her. she was great. 
squirellgirl- i made the mistake of telling my sister about the softcups :nope: she hasn't looked at me the same since :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: about the cups mamaxm!!! who'd have thought we'd do that hey?


----------



## mamaxm

never ever me.. when i thought about having a baby, i always thought it would be one exciting romantic night and then the next day, POAS and find out i'm pregnant! OH and i hug and cry and go shopping for a crib. hahahahaha now i know how things work.


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha I know I didnt think it would involve so much work!!

that episode of friends makes me laugh when phoebe has the embryo's implanted via IVF for her brother than she does a pregnancy test like two hours later and its positive lol


----------



## IceFire

:rofl: :rofl: at you ladies! mama you are so right about the softcups--if you would have told me a year and a half ago the things I would be doing to myself to get pregnant I would have laughed at you!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Well, I'm officially out. No 2010 baby for me.

Haven't cried yet, that's a minor miracle....


----------



## MyTurnYet

Squirrel, sorry to hear that stupid :witch: got you. :hugs: You should definitely plan a vacation! I've found it definitely gives me something to think about other than TTC...and I tell myself if we're not preggo by then, at least I can drink on vacation :haha:


----------



## Titi

oh I am sorry squirrel...on the bad side-that made me realize I too wont be getting a baby in 2010.....when we didn't get pg in 2009 I thought for sure this was my year.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

sorry, titi, didn't mean to bring you down with me. My OH and I had joked quite a bit when we first started TTCing about how great it would be to have a baby at the very end of the year for the child tax credit.... and my due date would have been Dec. 28.... would have been perfect..... I could have gotten a little baby tshirt that said "Tax Deduction" on it... I've seen those and thought they were hysterical....

I guess I just don't understand how I was so sure this was going to be it. I really thought it was..... ok, now I'm going to go cry now. Sorry everybody for being so ..... i dunno... stupid or whatever.... And I know in the big scheme of things, I haven't been at this all that long, but damn, it seriously feels like forever. And I feel like a failure every time that goddamned witch shows. 

damn... sorry everybody. :cry:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Squirrel so sorry she got you and don't apologize for being upset. This ttc is hard and we want it so bad and although our men try they sure don't understand what we go through every month. And I als feel like a complete failure everythime she shows like what in the heck am I doing wrong. But good luck with this cycle sweetie.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Squirrel :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

We need to remember that before all this extra crazy TTC stuff (do this, try that) women got pregnant just by having sex whenever and not when a test strip, a monitor and our CM said so. We are doing all that we can handle at the moment. It WILL happen for us all, it's just a matter of when.

I hope you feel better, love.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Squirrel, that happened to me last month. I was so positively, definitely sure that I was pg last month...had all kinds of symptoms and thought if no pg, then I'm definitely crazy. Then AF shows. :nope: I didn't cry at first and then started bawling later that night right before DH and I were supposed to meet up w/ friends. 

But, wait, here's the kicker: 

Pulled myself together and thought maybe a night out would do me good...and suddenly one of the friends we were meeting was announcing that she was 3 months pregnant. Not good. :cry:We'll try to support you best we can. At least we're all going through the same thing. :hugs:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Just read through my post and wanted to clarify...I am happy for my friend, but at the same time was a terrible time to be hearing that news. DH just looked at me and my face must've just fell, but I tried to smile. Secretly, I felt gutted. Literally all of DH and my married friends now either have babies or are pg, and all have been on the first or second try while we're going on over a year (depending on when I start counting). :cry:

Although it prob. doesn't matter how long you've been TTC. Hurts each time seeing the BFN. Sometimes I feel like I'm being punished or something.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Tryfor, I like your positive attitude. I think I just brought everyone down more. Sorry!!


----------



## Titi

SquirrelGirl said:


> sorry, titi, didn't mean to bring you down with me. My OH and I had joked quite a bit when we first started TTCing about how great it would be to have a baby at the very end of the year for the child tax credit.... and my due date would have been Dec. 28.... would have been perfect..... I could have gotten a little baby tshirt that said "Tax Deduction" on it... I've seen those and thought they were hysterical....
> 
> I guess I just don't understand how I was so sure this was going to be it. I really thought it was..... ok, now I'm going to go cry now. Sorry everybody for being so ..... i dunno... stupid or whatever.... And I know in the big scheme of things, I haven't been at this all that long, but damn, it seriously feels like forever. And I feel like a failure every time that goddamned witch shows.
> 
> damn... sorry everybody. :cry:

Don't feel bad!! I go through this so much. I was about convinced I was pg 3x already which makes the bfn that much harder. I keep telling DH that the WORST part about the BFN or AF is that on top of it being such a letdown to begin with-it coincides with crazy period hormones! :hugs:

Trust me-I know its hard. I also feel like I don't really fit in b/c I am LTTTC-but I just about all the LTTTC threads are about Assisted TTC, which, being Catholic I don't think is an option for us. So I feel like I don't fit in anywhere and have the added pressure of like, if I can't conceive naturally no bean : (


----------



## wantingagirl

Gingerwhinger good going congrats!
And Cupcake too congrats!
Welcome Butterfly and GL!

So sorry AF got you Soph at least we can all get our January babies yay!!!

Yay must be so cool to see that on your ovacue Sara! Im so happy to be using my CBFM after a month off from it
Hope yur daughter had a good birthday!!!

Hey Jay_Bird Good Luck and FX

Hey Ness soz havent been on much in a while. Had a really bad migraine and this is the first time got on in the evening for ages as hubby usually on. How you doing? Beanie treating you well???

Nixi get that bedding in good luck for this month. bedding nite for me too, hope this is our month!!!

My turnyet You still did all the peak days and day after so you are good to go!

Ooooh Soph I was cursing that my softcups wouldnt come as out of stock but they are on there way as I speak, something new to try!

LuckyD so sorry she got you, Onwards to being bump buddies for January?!!!

ooooh tryforbaby so hope this is it for you xxxx

haha..... mamaxm the things we do to get pregnant

hehe... Titi thats a good deal

ha yeah I watch that too Farah is too bothered about having a b/friend rather than looking after her gorgeous Sophia. Why does the other girl have her baby in a nappy put some clothes on her!!!! 

Oh yeah Maci that had the baby boy bentley but god her boyfriend sucked hes so lazy my god would have kicked him into touch. 

Im so sorry for how everyone is feeling sorry Squirrel and everyone else that got the dreaded witch. We wil get even with the witch and we are all here for each other :friends:


----------



## mamaxm

sg- :hugs: it's alright doll, we all know how you're feeling, we've all been at cd1 and it sucks. have some drinks and chocolate :) or something deep fried! hahahahahah!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Wantingagirl, thanks the encouragement. You're so sweet to try to include everyone in your posts. :kiss: I don't know how you do it...I can barely keep up!! :haha:


----------



## soph77

tryfor - no news hun?


----------



## Precious318

Hello ladies...I just wanted to send some :hugs::hugs:to those that got the dreaded witch (doesn't she get the hint that she is not welcome!!)

Congrats to all the new bfb's!! 

Nothing new to report on me...I was a little depressed today (I just feel that this is not my month) I cried and I don't even know why..the witch isn't due until next Sat. Oh well...I go out town for a wedding next week so I have that too look forward to. 

Have a good weekend!


----------



## mamaxm

hope you feel better precious :)
just watched four christmases so cuteeeee. there's a part where she takes a digi hpt and a kid grabs is and is running around and jumping with it before she sees the results and the whole time i (being the poas addict i am) was thinking HEY KID YOURE GOING TO MESS UP HER RESULTS YOU HAVE TO KEEP IT FLAT!!! hahahahahha!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Myturnyet, you did not bring any pma down, trust me! I get depressed over ttc alot too and then I try really hard to bring up my pma!! :lol: 

Soph, nothing. I have been obsessed with my cervix and cm since CD27. Nothing but watery CM. I plan on :sex: tonight, sooooo if anything it may bring on af is she is supposed to be coming this cycle. If not I will wait as long as I can to test. I want to wait until Monday, but I have a frer test in the bathroom so I am afraid I may use it in the morning and get another bfn.

I'll keep you posted! :)


----------



## mamaxm

GIRLS. GIRLS! have you guys heard about using PH strips to check your CM?!?!?! i am going to get some TOMORROW. TOMORROW!!! i just don't know if the urine tests can be used to test CM? or if that's how you use them?
off to figure it out. very excited about it though! maybe CM is too acidic!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey, ladies. Thanks for all the kind replies. I am doing better now. Went out, bought myself some high quality Omega3/6/9 pills and a "Be Maternal" tea from Republic of Tea. It has the raspberry leaf stuff in it and some other stuff. Technically meant to be drank while pregnant because it also has ginger in it, but I figure.... Even better, it was 50% off!! :happydance:

Also on the very bright side of things, this is the most normal start to AF I've had since going off of BCP a few years ago. Only 1.5 days of spotting, and a 10.5 day LP... better than 4 days of spotting and an 8 day LP, I guess!

Again thanks ladies. I kinda went off on a crazy train there, but I'm back "to normal" now. :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wantingagirl love your new avatar!! Is that your fur baby??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mamaxm where do you find these strips and do they let you know if your cm is too acidic?? OH please please fill us in!! LOL


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey, Arein... Good call on finding info at the health food store. There was an entire booklet filled with people who do nutrition, acupuncture, reflexology and stuff like that in my area. Combing through it right now, but immediately found someone who "works on the premise that the body can heal itself" and "some people see dramatic results in as little as one session" for insomnia, back pain, arthritis, allergies, INFERTILITY, eating disorders, depression, and many other areas..... I'm going to email that lady and find out more about it!


----------



## mamaxm

the only store that i can find that sells them is the vitamin shoppe, but you can get them online if you google PH strips and click on shopping.
some more interesting tidbits for all my herbal mamas!
maca- more likely to have a boy.
vitex- more likely to have a girl.
red raspberry leaf tea- more likely to have a girl.
and nevertogether- i think based on your siggy you do aviation? well people who's careers involve aviation are more likely to have girls!
so i'm leaning towards girl, but then again there's no way i'm quitting bd'ing three days before o to have a girl! i think i'm probably going to have a boy anyways, apparantly you have a higher chance of having a boy if it's your first child. i'm fine with that :cloud9:
found most of this info at in-gender.com, very interesting site but if you're sensitive i wouldn't go into the gender disappointment thread. i was furious after reading some of the posts, one woman started a thread titled "it's a boy, i don't want him" and then went on in her thread saying she thought about wanting to MC or giving him away.. :nope: some people just don't know how lucky they are.


----------



## soph77

In-gender has lots of information on there. I would love to try for a girl but I really am not willing to sway too hard because it lessens your chances of conceiving at all!


----------



## Whitbit22

Oh my!! Thats horrifying!:o


----------



## mamaxm

so much info!
-people using preseed are more likely to have a girl because the PH is low. if you're ttc a boy, you can mix a pinch of baking soda with the preseed.
-BBT ADJUSTER! don't know if ff has one but i've needed one. https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
-VERY INTERESTING! apparantly waiting 12 hours after o and then bd'ing has shown to conceive girls! who would have thought.
-creamy CM more frequent in your cycle- higher chance of a girl.
-GIRLS TAKING FEMAPRIN- I asked my friend today when I should stop taking the Femaprin if I get pregnant and she pointed me to research studies on it from Germany (where the product originates and is known by the name Agnolyt). The studies indicate that it should be taken through the first trimester. It is safe to take after the first trimester and throughout the whole pregnancy, but that milk production might start early so you'll be running around leaking on yourself. **so glad i found this, i was worried about stopping vitex cold turkey.

anyhoo. i better quit researching or i'll drive myself crazy. going to brew some red raspberry leaf tea and have some nightmares :haha:


----------



## soph77

Think I'll brew some tea too!
I went nuts today and bought some knitting looms and wool, going to start knitting a baby blanket. A little premature? Perhaps, but I have never really knitted before so could be a total disaster and I figure if it turns out to be an epic fail I can take them to school and let the children use them for quiet art activities when they finish work early.
Oh and I only bought pinks and purple wool, so my future baby had better be a girl! This was not intentional, I just couldn't find any nice wool in boy colours!


----------



## mamaxm

ooh! well i don't think it's premature, knitting can take a while if you've never done it before so even if you aren't pg and wont be next cycle, you could still be working on it. my great grandmother tried to teach me to knit for so long, never picked it up although i did learn to cross stitch, i'd love to start doing that again.
i wish i was partial to a girl or boy. i'm a total nerd and love testing theories and statistics (why i started the thread, haha!) and i would totally go crazy with ttc a girl or boy diet and all the methods (there are so many i never knew about.. those girls are crazier than us!) but i just am completely open to either. OH is partial to a girl though.
bought a cinderella toy and a t-rex toy today. both are small and i put both under our bed. maybe they will bring us luck :)


----------



## mamaxm

***but hopefully not twins! oh well i guess we could have our family done and finished in one shot if we had a boy and a girl.


----------



## LuckyD

I am not too fussed either, I do quite want a daughter though - just because me and my Mum have always had such a good relationship - but of course, I really don't mind - a baby is a baby!

Soph - a boy can wear pink and purple! I think that would be cute xx


----------



## soph77

Two of my son's favourite colours are pink and purple.


----------



## LuckyD

Aw, that's so sweet! I love little kids in purple, it's the cutest thing.

It's crazy these days, it seems like all the little kids and baby clothes are split into 'boys' and 'girls' colours - but I love seeing babies in colours like purple and green and orange - sooooo cute.


----------



## wantingagirl

haha myturnyet I try but struggle sometimes too, Im trying to persuade my hubby for us to get a laptop so I can be on a bit more and he is on online games in the evening. I know how it feels to be on this rollercoaster from the last time and just about accepeted the fact I was either going to have IVF or never have children it feels like a miracle and know it will happen for all of us soon

Aww Precious im so sorry this seems to be how most people are feeling at the min I was like that for a whole week this time but Im ok now im on cycle day 10 looking forward to OV I hope you feel better soon

:haha: thats funny mamaxm very true. No never heard of that one let me know! I hope my softcups come soon on cd 10! How come this part just flys by!!!!

tryforbaby im so excited for you hope its BFP

Yes hes my fur baby..... hes 18 months old now had him since 9 weeks. Hes gorgeous!

Oh my gosh thats such a terrible thing to say, my first I wanted a girl and had a boy and wouldnt swap him for the world, I dont think I would beable to hold my tongue if I went onto that site

Good Luck with your knitting I am so rubbish at it and hope brings you luck and mamaxm with the toys. My username is wantingagirl but to be honest I will be happy with either 

I also put my son in all diff types of colours its so cute


----------



## LuckyD

Oh, Mamaxm, forgot to say - can you add me down for testing May 17th? Thanks love x


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> Hey Ness soz havent been on much in a while. Had a really bad migraine and this is the first time got on in the evening for ages as hubby usually on. How you doing? Beanie treating you well???

Hi shona honey I was worried about you! Glad you're ok now though - migraines are awful!

I'm doing well honey - terrified that everything I do is gonna cause a miscarriage and constantly checking my knickers for anything scary so living on my nerves right now lol but all good! Bb's killing, feeling tired more now but not much by way of nausea just yet :thumbup: just done a massive sneeze and given myself cramps lol 

Just had to clean the damn litter tray cos Mark's playing golf and one of the kittens did a big steaming turd which turned my stomach so had to clean it out - wore some latex gloves though and didn't get my head too close so hopefully that will be ok?! 

What cycle day you on now then hun?? xx

Oh and so sorry to the girls the damn witch got I'm sending tons of :dust: for this cycle x


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey Ness

I was totally like that the last time and didnt really seem at lease until after my 12 week scan. I even bought one of them things that you can stick the ultrasound gel onto and put onto your tummy and hear babys heartbeat and the one you strap to your tummy aswell and it has headphones and you can hear your baby kicking. I hope I havent put things into your head hehe....

Yeah its still on and off wondering if its the EPO?

Haha when I sneeze now I nearly wee myself! Remember to do your kegel exercises??!!

That will be fine as long as you are wearing gloves, how is mark taking it all? Bet you hes so chuffed

Im on cycle day 10 at the min started cycle day 9 sods law I OV day 14 this month instead of 15 lol....

Your bubs will do just fine love


----------



## gingerwhinger

Hi everyone! Im too scared to go over to first tri so if its ok im still lurking on ttc! Af was due last sunday and ive had plenty of positive tests just wish they were darker maybe its just ic's are crap?! I havent done a proper test since middle of last week coz oh banned me! Tomorrow i get my blood test results then i will no either way and maybe believe It. Im terrified all the same. Sorry to everyone the witch... we really are on a roller coaster and i dont think it ends till our kids are adults! X


----------



## stardust22

Morning everyone. 

Just a very quick message. Witch got me this morning!

I normally catch up and read all the new threads every day but I am feeling rather sorry for myself today. I always knew the first month trying after losing the baby would be hard and it really is.

Catch up again soon though. I am now a TTC warrior !!
x


----------



## Razcox

Hey all! Joining TTC again after a MMC and looking for a few more buddies. I read abit about this on some of the MC support threads and wondered if i could join?

Been TTC since Oct 08 and have now had 2 MC's but i am sure that its going to be 3rd time lucky for us. I have 3 dogs who are my lovely furbabies and kee me smiling at the bad times.


----------



## samira

Hi Ladies

I haven&#8217;t had internet for a week (AHHHHHHH Worst thing) Now I am back, 100 Pages of posting and I am so behind just to catch up on a few things

Gingerwhinger, Cupcake Huge Congratulations xxxxxxxxxxx yay

Razcox &#8211; Nice to see you on Baby and Bump sorry to hear about the previous MC, I wish you all the luck and support and hope the next few months bring you amazing news. xx I have two doggies and I think they are my best friends as well as baby substitutes hehe
Stardust22 &#8211; Sorry the witch got you, all the best for next month, praying for everyone

Titi &#8211; I saw your message and I think we all go through the same when the witch comes, we just feel so depressed and fed up because we all want it so badly, plus you think about all the calculating your doing and efforts to do it all correct then end of month no result, I said to my hubby I feel like it&#8217;s a driving test and I constantly keep failing but investing so much hardwork lol

Ok So I am on CD 14 now and have been following the SMEP to a T &#8211; Except that I am going mad trying to figure out the annoying clearblue fertility kits with the lines, I tested today and got two strong lines so I think today is my day to start BD 3 days in a row but I am scared that yesterday and the day before I read the instructions wrong and I am missed my Ovulation as I didn&#8217;t get how to distinguish the lines, I haven&#8217;t had internet and couldn&#8217;t check and I had a close friends wedding cannot go back in time so I hope today is the DAY!!!! 

OH is being mega supportive considering his tired from work,

Mamaxm &#8211; if you could kindly add me to the testing list for Monday 3rd May that would be Great

Much luck to EVERYONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE x


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> Hey Ness
> 
> I was totally like that the last time and didnt really seem at lease until after my 12 week scan. I even bought one of them things that you can stick the ultrasound gel onto and put onto your tummy and hear babys heartbeat and the one you strap to your tummy aswell and it has headphones and you can hear your baby kicking. I hope I havent put things into your head hehe....
> 
> Yeah its still on and off wondering if its the EPO?
> 
> Haha when I sneeze now I nearly wee myself! Remember to do your kegel exercises??!!
> 
> That will be fine as long as you are wearing gloves, how is mark taking it all? Bet you hes so chuffed
> 
> Im on cycle day 10 at the min started cycle day 9 sods law I OV day 14 this month instead of 15 lol....
> 
> Your bubs will do just fine love

thank you Shona at least I know I'm not the only crazy one over analysing everything ha ha! Yeah I don't think I will be able to relax until the 12 week scan - I've considered getting a doppler once I getto 7 weeks to try and start finding the heartbeat that would be so reassuring! 

I think for Mark he's excited sort of but it's not really real for him yet until he sees a bump - he keeps forgetting and can get a little careless with me sometimes so I have to keep reminding him to go steady - he's a right lumax sometimes ha ha bless him. I told him today that he will need to move his playstation upstairs if he wants to play with it cos the baby will be wanting to watch cbeebies ha ha he crapped himself so thought ooops better not scare him just yet :haha:

Oooh so you're just coming up to ov how exciting!! could be epo giving you migraines have you googled the symptoms or anything! Keep me updated with your symptoms though through the 2ww!! 

Samira hi hun hope the SMEP works for you! 

Rachel (Razcox) i did SMEP this cycle too! FX for you honey!


----------



## stardust22

Razcox said:


> Hey all! Joining TTC again after a MMC and looking for a few more buddies. I read abit about this on some of the MC support threads and wondered if i could join?
> 
> Been TTC since Oct 08 and have now had 2 MC's but i am sure that its going to be 3rd time lucky for us. I have 3 dogs who are my lovely furbabies and kee me smiling at the bad times.

I am cd one hun, after a mmc in jan!! we can be buddies :flower:


----------



## spencerbear

:hugs: to all the horrible witch has got.

sorry have to really try and catch up before i do a proper post. Just dont seem to find the time


----------



## Titi

mamaxm said:


> GIRLS. GIRLS! have you guys heard about using PH strips to check your CM?!?!?! i am going to get some TOMORROW. TOMORROW!!! i just don't know if the urine tests can be used to test CM? or if that's how you use them?
> off to figure it out. very excited about it though! maybe CM is too acidic!

hmmmmm......I am not sure how you would test your cm using these. Definitely Peeing on it won't work-I wonder if you just gather up some cm and try testing it that way? Let me know!!!

Our couples therapist had told us that they tried for YEARS to have a baby. They did a regular Semen analysis and found he was good-Finally part of the testing was the poistcoital analysis-they had sex and a little while later they test the sperm just in the vagina-it was ALL dead and this was b/c his wife's cm was too hostile. Their FS said to buy a box of baking soda and make a douche with it and the alkalinity would lower the acidic ph. He says all they had to do was spend .69 for that stupid box and they got pg straight away.

Of course-just on a whim I tried this one cycle and nothing.
Am seriously interested if we can test on our own tho!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Titi said:


> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> GIRLS. GIRLS! have you guys heard about using PH strips to check your CM?!?!?! i am going to get some TOMORROW. TOMORROW!!! i just don't know if the urine tests can be used to test CM? or if that's how you use them?
> off to figure it out. very excited about it though! maybe CM is too acidic!
> 
> hmmmmm......I am not sure how you would test your cm using these. Definitely Peeing on it won't work-I wonder if you just gather up some cm and try testing it that way? Let me know!!!
> 
> Our couples therapist had told us that they tried for YEARS to have a baby. They did a regular Semen analysis and found he was good-Finally part of the testing was the poistcoital analysis-they had sex and a little while later they test the sperm just in the vagina-it was ALL dead and this was b/c his wife's cm was too hostile. Their FS said to buy a box of baking soda and make a douche with it and the alkalinity would lower the acidic ph. He says all they had to do was spend .69 for that stupid box and they got pg straight away.
> 
> Of course-just on a whim I tried this one cycle and nothing.
> Am seriously interested if we can test on our own tho!Click to expand...

:shock:

Ok, so how many of us are contemplating this now... :haha:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Found this on another site, basically someone asking the same question. They were using some PH test strips and getting results of "acidic"

Answer--
It&#8217;s possible that you are contaminating when you check and actually swabbing VAGINAL fluid and not just CERVICAL. It&#8217;s difficult to avoid this unless you are using a speculum to cleanly expose the cervix. Normal vaginal secretions are acidic.

So, don't panic if it comes back acidic if you try it... this might be an explanation for why...


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Oh, and Mamaxm, can you put me down for May 15. Thanks!


----------



## mamaxm

According to ingender.com (and i trust them because seriously.. these girls are way WAY crazier than us), you reach up there and swirl your finger around your cervix, and then pull straight out. you use the CM on your fingertip and put it on the strip. :shrug: hell it's worth a try. i think it might ease my mind a bit. i'll probably go today or tomorrow and pick some up. 14.99 for a roll of i think 100 at the vitamin shoppe, not bad at all. wish hpts and opks came like that :haha:


----------



## mamaxm

ugh even if my CM is acidic i can't do a baking soda douche, you're not supposed to do it during fertile period as it washes fertile CM away and dries everything out. fabulous. oh well. still getting those strips.


----------



## MyTurnYet

mamaxm said:


> According to ingender.com (and i trust them because seriously.. these girls are way WAY crazier than us), you reach up there and swirl your finger around your cervix, and then pull straight out. you use the CM on your fingertip and put it on the strip. :shrug: hell it's worth a try. i think it might ease my mind a bit. i'll probably go today or tomorrow and pick some up. 14.99 for a roll of i think 100 at the vitamin shoppe, not bad at all. wish hpts and opks came like that :haha:

I'm just happy to hear there's people out there crazier than us. :rofl: On a side note, am trying to get off of coffee, but am a total addict. :coffee: Have been really cutting down this month and using 1/2 decaf 1/2 regular...told DH yesterday that I read too much caffeine can hurt chances. Then this morning went to go make a pot of 1/2 decaf and 1/2 regular and he said I was BANNED from coffee! Still went ahead and made a little (trying to wean myself to avoid headaches), but his insistence that I quit actually made me feel a bit better. I started to think with all the times I demanded :sex: for SMEP this past month that I'm the only one who wants this badly. 

Anyone else have views on coffee?

Mamaxm: thanks for all the helpful info!:kiss:


----------



## honeybee28

hey! phew caught up!!

so gutted the witch got a few of you, squirrel and soph i was really rooting for you guys

im 7dpo today, had a lot more creamy cm than normal, got up yesterday morning and had a gush of loads. gross huh!! i guess its coz of all the grapefruit juice maybe.

hope you guys are having a fun weekend.xx


----------



## MyTurnYet

Honeybee, I'm 7DPO today, too! What day are you testing? I'm trying to hold off until the 28th.


----------



## honeybee28

yey fx for us!!! mmmm I'll probably start soon to be honest i have no self control and a ton of internet cheapies. any symptoms? when's af actually due for you? im due a week tomorrow.


----------



## Razcox

stardust22 said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! Joining TTC again after a MMC and looking for a few more buddies. I read abit about this on some of the MC support threads and wondered if i could join?
> 
> Been TTC since Oct 08 and have now had 2 MC's but i am sure that its going to be 3rd time lucky for us. I have 3 dogs who are my lovely furbabies and kee me smiling at the bad times.
> 
> I am cd one hun, after a mmc in jan!! we can be buddies :flower:Click to expand...

I'd like that! Thanks :happydance:


----------



## amethyst77

Welcome Razcox, sorry to hear about your mcs, really hope it's 3rd time lucky for you :hugs:
MyTurnYet- my only view on coffee is that it's gross!! BUT, I have drinking decaffeinated tea and diet coke for years and I really don't tell the difference now- apart from the caffeine kick when I do have a caffeinated one!!

Eeek am doing my first opk later today!!
Mamaxm- hope to test on May6th- hubby's birthday!!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

AF is due on the 27th...I figured waiting one extra day to test will do me good. I'm a POAS addict, as well, but promised myself I'd wait this time. 

Last month had all kinds of symptoms and convinced myself I was pg, but was not. This month I don't seem to really have any symptoms. A bit of heartburn, but that is not unusual for me. Also, tired and slightly moody/crying more than usual, but that can also be a side effect of decreasing the coffee. So I dunno. :shrug: 

What about you? Any symptoms?


----------



## Razcox

If people are worried about acidic CM why not try something like pre seed? I teneded to get EWCM before OV and then the day of OV it dried up a bit. The two times i have used preseed everytime we BDed in the kep couple of weeks i got a :bfp: Might be worth a go?

MyTurnYet - I havent had caffine for a while and i am going to try and stay off it now even though i can have t again. I found i have been sleeping better off it and having less head aches. With regards to TTC i'm not sure if it makes that much of a difference TBH.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I don't drink coffee, but I had a serious Dr. Pepper addiction. I quit drinking it but was still drinking caffiene free sodas. About two months ago I decided to stop drinking all soda, and.. I have to say, I really feel so much better. I don't know why, just healthier. If I do drink a little now, I get all gassy and gross feeling! 

So, I know that's kinda going above and beyond getting rid of caffiene, but it's really made me feel better. Getting over that first 3 or 4 days of withdrawl is a royal biatch, though!!!!! I just went cold turkey on a Friday so that I'd feel the ickiest on the weekend.

While caffiene is supposed to be ok in small doses, I figure it's something I can control. And limiting the fake sugars can't hurt either, right? Good luck to ya!!!! :hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

i had a month like that a few cycles back, was certain i was preggars,was broken when af came it was awful.

loads of creamy cm, a lot more than normal for this time of the month, but that might be coz of the grapefruit juice, and my boobs are sore but they often are in the 2ww. nothing else to report really!!

fx for us!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yes, good luck Honeybee and MyTurn! It's time for some serious BFP action in here! :) Let's bring the PMA back up!


----------



## honeybee28

woop woop! 
I have too much pma this cycle im tempting fate need to be more realistic!


----------



## Razcox

Just a quick question all, a few have got a cool little SMEP banner could i have it? My sig looks a bit bare with all the preggers stuff taken off it!


----------



## mamaxm

raz- when are you testing, i'll put you up! i am using preseed, only externally though this cycle because i'm almost out and they don't sell it here. i'll probably use it internally when i get closer to o, last cycle was my first with preseed and i used it internally and got my bfp too, just had a chem. i think maybe my next SMEP bd i'll use it internally, i just don't want to run out. did you use it internally or just externally? do you think only using it externally could help pH? i know preseed has a pH of 7 which is good.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Good Morning/ Afternoon ladies!!! :wave:
Nothing new to report yet as AF is still not here and my CM is watery, my left boob is still sore to touch. Since my FRER was negative yesterday I am going to try and wait until tomorrow to see if AF is here by the morning, if not I will use my FRER. I am so nervous to use it. I don't want to be this excited incase I get crushed, but I can't help but to feel that I must be pregnant.

We will see I guess!

How are you lovelies today?


----------



## honeybee28

course you can use it Raz!!!

woop woop GO TEAM SMEP!!!!


----------



## honeybee28

tryfor!!! Hello lovely. got my fingers and toes tightly crossed for you my love.x


----------



## mamaxm

FX'd tryfor! our statistics are under the weather and usually once they go under 40% we get a bfp pretty quickly!


----------



## tryforbaby2

mamaxm said:


> FX'd tryfor! our statistics are under the weather and usually once they go under 40% we get a bfp pretty quickly!

Maxam, doll!!!! I hope so!!! I want this so bad, I feel as if it is finally in my reach!

Here i go getting my hopes up, he he!


----------



## amethyst77

Wooo woo tryfor. Fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## Razcox

Mam - Wont be testing this month as its going to be a bit of an odd one with the MC. AF is going to be due around middle of may though. Dont want to mess up the numbers so i will rather be added to the list after i get a proper AF. 

I used preseed internally, i got the tubes that were for single use as i always seemed to have a bit left in a tube that had been lying around before! I use the preseed then do the deed lie for a bit then pop a softcup in to help with leakage. Will be back to this next month as well. This cycle we are going to take it easy a wee bit, on saying that though i have been a bit scared to BD the last few weeks so once the bleeding has stopped my hubby better watch out!


----------



## Razcox

honeybee28 said:


> course you can use it Raz!!!
> 
> woop woop GO TEAM SMEP!!!!

Thanks, all added! :thumbup:


----------



## amethyst77

honeybee28 said:


> course you can use it Raz!!!
> 
> woop woop GO TEAM SMEP!!!!

Can I use it too please? If so- how do I add it?
Ta
xx


----------



## honeybee28

you right click on it and go to properties and copy and past the link from there into your sig adding right before it and straight after it.


----------



## mamaxm

maybe i'll just use tiny bits internally. ugh i wish i ordered another tube. there's one place in town that sells it but they're ALWAYS closed, i've been there during the week and they're never open even though their door says they should be. maybe i'll call them tomorrow. 
waiting for OH to come home and we're going to the dog park :happydance: i could use a nice day of relaxation with him after he's been gone since yesterday. ridiculous that after 3 years i still miss him when he's gone for just one night.
having some cramping, maybe early o? testing at 2:00. i wish my cervix would behave this cycle, i think because of the chem it's stayed high and soft so i can't go off that.


----------



## Precious318

MyTurnYet said:


> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> According to ingender.com (and i trust them because seriously.. these girls are way WAY crazier than us), you reach up there and swirl your finger around your cervix, and then pull straight out. you use the CM on your fingertip and put it on the strip. :shrug: hell it's worth a try. i think it might ease my mind a bit. i'll probably go today or tomorrow and pick some up. 14.99 for a roll of i think 100 at the vitamin shoppe, not bad at all. wish hpts and opks came like that :haha:
> 
> I'm just happy to hear there's people out there crazier than us. :rofl: On a side note, am trying to get off of coffee, but am a total addict. :coffee: Have been really cutting down this month and using 1/2 decaf 1/2 regular...told DH yesterday that I read too much caffeine can hurt chances. Then this morning went to go make a pot of 1/2 decaf and 1/2 regular and he said I was BANNED from coffee! Still went ahead and made a little (trying to wean myself to avoid headaches), but his insistence that I quit actually made me feel a bit better. I started to think with all the times I demanded :sex: for SMEP this past month that I'm the only one who wants this badly.
> 
> Anyone else have views on coffee?
> 
> Mamaxm: thanks for all the helpful info!:kiss:Click to expand...

I'm addicted to coffee too!!! I was sad too find out that my favorite drink at starbucks (chai tea latte) had 50mg caffeine :( I feel for you because I find it hard not to drink it...I have began drinking decaf and only limit myself to a cup.


----------



## Razcox

Well my cervix last month didnt go high or really open at all! I thought i was going to be out before i had even started. I swear my body thinks rules are for sissys :rofl:


----------



## MyTurnYet

I added the banner to my sig., too!


----------



## Precious318

Good luck tryfor...I really hope you get your bfp!!!

Raz....I just wanted to say I'm sorry for your mc's I really hope that you get your sticky bean soon


----------



## ginma

Morning Ladies! :coffee:
I asked to have my name taken off the list awhile ago, cause hubby couldn't keep up with the plan, guess my post got missed :dohh:, I just don't want to mess up the stats if i get a neg test :(


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thanks ladies for the luck wishes!

If I am not pregnant, I am going to take a small TTC break only because I wil go nuts if I am not. I have never had spotting/blood in between periods before EXCEPT when I got pregnant with DD six years ago. I have gotten myself way too excited and I know that IF I find out I am not I will be crushed! I notice as I hit the 2ww I am on BnB like a mad women and there are other things I should be doing instead of obsessing for a few hours a day!!! Talk about an addict!!! Lmao

Whether it is or it isn't, I love you girls very much like I have known you all for years. Very supportive and strong women.

I feel super wet down there like when you do before af arrives!!! Oh No!!! Stay Away! he he!


----------



## honeybee28

MyTurnYet said:


> I added the banner to my sig., too!

yey!! TEAM SMEP!!!


----------



## minidyson

stardust22 said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Just a very quick message. Witch got me this morning!
> 
> I normally catch up and read all the new threads every day but I am feeling rather sorry for myself today. I always knew the first month trying after losing the baby would be hard and it really is.
> 
> Catch up again soon though. I am now a TTC warrior !!
> x

Sorry hon :hugs:

Here's to the next cycle x


----------



## honeybee28

tryforbaby2 said:


> Thanks ladies for the luck wishes!
> 
> If I am not pregnant, I am going to take a small TTC break only because I wil go nuts if I am not. I have never had spotting/blood in between periods before EXCEPT when I got pregnant with DD six years ago. I have gotten myself way too excited and I know that IF I find out I am not I will be crushed! I notice as I hit the 2ww I am on BnB like a mad women and there are other things I should be doing instead of obsessing for a few hours a day!!! Talk about an addict!!! Lmao
> 
> Whether it is or it isn't, I love you girls very much like I have known you all for years. Very supportive and strong women.
> 
> I feel super wet down there like when you do before af arrives!!! Oh No!!! Stay Away! he he!


Dear Witch

If you dare go near my friend tryfor, or any of my other bnb friends, this cycle i will hunt you down and :gun: you.

hope that's understood

much love 
honeybee.x


----------



## Nessicle

Julie I'm soooo excited for you!! I really really hope this is your bfp and with the spotting too sounds awesome! xx


----------



## honeybee28

hey ness. you had a lot of cream cm in your 2ww didnt you? ive never had so much before!!! REALLY hope it's coz im gonna get my bfp and not coz of the grapefruit juice lol.


----------



## new mummy2010

AreIn83 said:


> NewMummy-That's a toughy. I would count Tuesday as CD1. Did you start any meds or anything this cycle that may have messed it up?

no nothing different at all think this is last day of af girls on a new 26 day cycle!!! need refresh on bd days please


----------



## Nessicle

honeybee28 said:


> hey ness. you had a lot of cream cm in your 2ww didnt you? ive never had so much before!!! REALLY hope it's coz im gonna get my bfp and not coz of the grapefruit juice lol.

hi honey well mine was more lotiony than creamy, I had it from about 3dpo to 7dpo and it was kinda like wallpaper paste colour and texture if that makes sense? then it stopped until about 11 or 12 dpo after I got my early bfp then been very watery ever since - it's constant i have to wear pant liners cos I feel like i've pee'd myself otherwise lol


----------



## amethyst77

A quick question from me- I am using opks for the first time today eeek!! I need to pee now, then in about an hour we're going out for dinner.
It's 17:45 here at the moment and on work days I won't be able to test at this time. Is it ok to test no, even though I won't be testing until 7.30 ish on other days? Or do todays test later than I will on other days, I gues 21:00??
Thanks
xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for the luck wishes!
> 
> If I am not pregnant, I am going to take a small TTC break only because I wil go nuts if I am not. I have never had spotting/blood in between periods before EXCEPT when I got pregnant with DD six years ago. I have gotten myself way too excited and I know that IF I find out I am not I will be crushed! I notice as I hit the 2ww I am on BnB like a mad women and there are other things I should be doing instead of obsessing for a few hours a day!!! Talk about an addict!!! Lmao
> 
> Whether it is or it isn't, I love you girls very much like I have known you all for years. Very supportive and strong women.
> 
> I feel super wet down there like when you do before af arrives!!! Oh No!!! Stay Away! he he!
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Witch
> 
> If you dare go near my friend tryfor, or any of my other bnb friends, this cycle i will hunt you down and :gun: you.
> 
> hope that's understood
> 
> much love
> honeybee.xClick to expand...

:rofl: Oh Honeybee!!!! I love you like I have known you forever!!!! :flower:

You are too funny and you made me smile with tears in my eyes, seriously!!!!

Let's interlock our fingers for our bfps!!!!!! 

If I do get my much anticipated bfp I would be due in my gram's birthday Dec 23rd!!!! Lmao

Come one Good Lord!!!! Honeybee, Moondance and I are up next!!!!

Ness, hey your cm is making me feel better!!! :wacko: My cm has been watery and today it is super watery. I feel wet there like either af is there or I pee'd!


----------



## new mummy2010

hey mama can you please put the witch got me on the stats, and will let you know my test date when worked it out fx everyone this cycle x x


----------



## spencerbear

Tryfor mine is really watery as well. Have to keep checking to make sure AF hasnt arrived


----------



## spencerbear

sorry the witch got you new mumy :hugs:


----------



## trying 4 3rd

mamaxm said:


> the only store that i can find that sells them is the vitamin shoppe, but you can get them online if you google PH strips and click on shopping.
> some more interesting tidbits for all my herbal mamas!
> maca- more likely to have a boy.
> vitex- more likely to have a girl.
> red raspberry leaf tea- more likely to have a girl.
> and nevertogether- i think based on your siggy you do aviation? well people who's careers involve aviation are more likely to have girls!
> so i'm leaning towards girl, but then again there's no way i'm quitting bd'ing three days before o to have a girl! i think i'm probably going to have a boy anyways, apparantly you have a higher chance of having a boy if it's your first child. i'm fine with that :cloud9:
> found most of this info at in-gender.com, very interesting site but if you're sensitive i wouldn't go into the gender disappointment thread. i was furious after reading some of the posts, one woman started a thread titled "it's a boy, i don't want him" and then went on in her thread saying she thought about wanting to MC or giving him away.. :nope: some people just don't know how lucky they are.

hello could you please explain to me exactly what maca is for?


----------



## stardust22

minidyson said:


> stardust22 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone.
> 
> Just a very quick message. Witch got me this morning!
> 
> I normally catch up and read all the new threads every day but I am feeling rather sorry for myself today. I always knew the first month trying after losing the baby would be hard and it really is.
> 
> Catch up again soon though. I am now a TTC warrior !!
> x
> 
> Sorry hon :hugs:
> 
> Here's to the next cycle xClick to expand...

Thank you
:flower:


----------



## nevertogether

mamaxm said:


> the only store that i can find that sells them is the vitamin shoppe, but you can get them online if you google PH strips and click on shopping.
> some more interesting tidbits for all my herbal mamas!
> maca- more likely to have a boy.
> vitex- more likely to have a girl.
> red raspberry leaf tea- more likely to have a girl.
> and nevertogether- i think based on your siggy you do aviation? well people who's careers involve aviation are more likely to have girls!
> so i'm leaning towards girl, but then again there's no way i'm quitting bd'ing three days before o to have a girl! i think i'm probably going to have a boy anyways, apparantly you have a higher chance of having a boy if it's your first child. i'm fine with that :cloud9:
> found most of this info at in-gender.com, very interesting site but if you're sensitive i wouldn't go into the gender disappointment thread. i was furious after reading some of the posts, one woman started a thread titled "it's a boy, i don't want him" and then went on in her thread saying she thought about wanting to MC or giving him away.. :nope: some people just don't know how lucky they are.

hey mama! this is very interesting information. DH and are hoping for a boy, however we're happy with whatever we get. DH already has a boy and a girl. however, he gets to see his daughter A LOT more than his son. i've never even met his son. i'm starting on MACA this cycle and i'm really excited. that's really interesting about the tie into aviation. yes, i am in aviation. the only female i know that has had a baby while i have been in my unit..it was twins. two others i knew in training both had boys. it's my first child too. hmm... i just want to be preggo! :) 

info about Maca: 

Maca is a plant with a radish-like root that is used as a food and for medicinal purposes.

Although maca is unrelated to the ginseng family, it has been dubbed "Peruvian ginseng" because it is used as a folk remedy to increase stamina, energy, and sexual function.
Why Do People Use Maca?

According to folklore, ancient Incan warriors took maca before going off to battle to make them physically strong. However, they were later prohibited from taking it, in order to protect conquered women from their heightened libidos.

One study looked at the effect of 4 months treatment with maca tablets on semen quality in nine adult men. Treatment with maca resulted in increased seminal volume, sperm count, and sperm motility.

A 12-week randomized controlled trial looked at 1,500 mg maca, 3,000 mg maca, or placebo. After 8 weeks, there was an improvement in sexual desire in the men taking maca.

Maca does not appear to affect hormone levels. Serum testosterone and estradiol levels were not different in men treated with maca compared to those who took the placebo. Other studies have found no effect on luteinizing hormone, follicle-stimulating hormone, prolactin, and 17-alpha hydroxyprogesterone.


----------



## Nessicle

amethyst77 said:


> A quick question from me- I am using opks for the first time today eeek!! I need to pee now, then in about an hour we're going out for dinner.
> It's 17:45 here at the moment and on work days I won't be able to test at this time. Is it ok to test no, even though I won't be testing until 7.30 ish on other days? Or do todays test later than I will on other days, I gues 21:00??
> Thanks
> xx

best thing I ever bought was a pee cup with a lid from Access Diagnostics website it was about £2 and it enabled me to test while I was at work so it was around the same time :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

Julie - defo watery CM is a very good sign!! 

Spencer - I'm over a week late for AF and I know she isn't coming but I still have to either run to the bathroom or check with my fingers to make sure there's nothing sinister! I think for most women it lasts all the way to second tri lol - least it will keep us active all this up and down to the bathroom :haha:


----------



## Precious318

I think I'm out this month....I checked my cp and had some brownish cm..Af is due Sat. April 25th. I have been feeling like my af is coming for two weeks now with the achy feeling all over. Gosh....I have been feeling down lately haven't I...I'm sorry for bringing you ladies down...I guess I just need to let it out :cry:


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs: precious. don't count yourself out until AF comes. FX'ed for you!


----------



## honeybee28

precious do you normally spot so far before af's due? any chance its IB?


----------



## Precious318

No, I don't...plus I have been feeling like af is coming any minute now for two weeks. I almost felt like af was actually coming early. I have the sore boobs and achy legs and tummy...the exact symptoms I get when my af comes...when i saw the the brownish cm I guess I felt like it confirmed my suspiscions. I have no cm that makes it to my panties either....all the ladies that got their bfps always talk about an abundance of cm


----------



## honeybee28

how many days past ov are you?
not everyone has the cm!!


----------



## amethyst77

Fingers crossed for you precious.
xx


----------



## Precious318

Well I'm not exactly sure...I had a positive opk on April 7 & 8th...I don't temp either. I may be 8dpo


----------



## keepsmiling

im doin it this month so my test date will be 23rd of may,,, put me up xx


----------



## spencerbear

Precious318 said:


> No, I don't...plus I have been feeling like af is coming any minute now for two weeks. I almost felt like af was actually coming early. I have the sore boobs and achy legs and tummy...the exact symptoms I get when my af comes...when i saw the the brownish cm I guess I felt like it confirmed my suspiscions. I have no cm that makes it to my panties either....all the ladies that got their bfps always talk about an abundance of cm

I didnt have lots in my pants until i was due AF before that i just had the normal amount i get


----------



## honeybee28

Precious318 said:


> Well I'm not exactly sure...I had a positive opk on April 7 & 8th...I don't temp either. I may be 8dpo

sounds like it might be an ib to me!!! fx for you.


----------



## Razcox

With my 1st :bfp: i had a brown discharge on 11DPO and AF type cramps, i was sure the :witch: was on her way. I even got a :bfn: at 12 DPO then the day after AF was due i tested and got a very faint :bfp: the next day it was much darker and the day after that i got a + on a digi! So dont give up hope until AF really shows up xx


----------



## nevertogether

your dogs are beautiful raz!


----------



## mamaxm

:hugs: newmummy. updated the page and was doing the math to figure out the percentage and i must've counted wrong cause it jumped to 56%, going to do it again haha.
have a terrible migraine, i think from no caffeine. ugh.


----------



## ttcstill

Hey ladies.... wow you have been busy. I am on schedule worn the :sex: but I am feeling quite depressed today...... 3 weeks ago OH bought my engagement ring and his motorcycle on the same day. He has been moping around since because he wanted everything legal so he could drive it. Thursday I got it all taken care of and got no thanks nothing. It's been 3 weeks and I still have no ring. Every freaking spare moment is spent playing with the bike. Ughhhhhhhh...... I just want to scream.


----------



## pink_bow

Hi girls,
Just wondering how easy it is to keep up with the smep plan?
Once I've got myself sorted, Im up for trying anything :lol: xxxx


----------



## xLuciax

Hey girls hope uve enjoyed your weekend been at OH house all weekend nice trip to London aquarium yesterday well I'm on an early 2ww BD twice today but not ovulating for another 2 or 3 days so not very hopeful for this month as the apem may not live very long how aré you all?


----------



## xLuciax

ttcstill said:


> Hey ladies.... wow you have been busy. I am on schedule worn the :sex: but I am feeling quite depressed today...... 3 weeks ago OH bought my engagement ring and his motorcycle on the same day. He has been moping around since because he wanted everything legal so he could drive it. Thursday I got it all taken care of and got no thanks nothing. It's been 3 weeks and I still have no ring. Every freaking spare moment is spent playing with the bike. Ughhhhhhhh...... I just want to scream.

 Aahhh boys and their toys! Me and my OH have talked about getting married but he hasnt formally proposed or given me a ring yet atleast u have the ring ready to give lol x


----------



## mamaxm

girls 16 & pregnant marathon! on mtv! OH and i are watching it and loving it. it's so addicting, irritating and i get incredibly jealous at the end, but addicting.
off to cook him some mac and cheese and chicken, hope i see some bfps tomorrow morning!


----------



## mimiwc2010

Hey Ladies,

Been out for a few days, it's been hard to catch up. I'm sooo sorry I wasn't there to support you squirrel, luckyd, stardust, minidyson, and all the rest the stupid wicked witch got :growlmad:...I feel for you girls :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:!!



mamaxm said:


> never ever me.. when i thought about having a baby, i always thought it would be one exciting romantic night and then the next day, POAS and find out i'm pregnant! OH and i hug and cry and go shopping for a crib. hahahahaha now i know how things work.

I feel the same way, how wrong and ignorant were we, eh?! 



MyTurnYet said:


> On a side note, am trying to get off of coffee, but am a total addict. :coffee: Have been really cutting down this month and using 1/2 decaf 1/2 regular...
> 
> Anyone else have views on coffee?

I am with you in the coffee battle, started doing the same thing, mixing 1/2 reg and 1/2 decaf to wean myself. I just looove coffee, been drinking it since I was six!



SquirrelGirl said:


> sorry, titi, didn't mean to bring you down with me. My OH and I had joked quite a bit when we first started TTCing about how great it would be to have a baby at the very end of the year for the child tax credit.... and my due date would have been Dec. 28.... would have been perfect..... I could have gotten a little baby tshirt that said "Tax Deduction" on it... I've seen those and thought they were hysterical....
> 
> I guess I just don't understand how I was so sure this was going to be it. I really thought it was..... ok, now I'm going to go cry now. Sorry everybody for being so ..... i dunno... stupid or whatever.... And I know in the big scheme of things, I haven't been at this all that long, but damn, it seriously feels like forever. And I feel like a failure every time that goddamned witch shows.
> 
> damn... sorry everybody. :cry:

I actually bought one of those "tax deduction" shirts for my friend who's due in a couple of weeks...I thought it was hillarious, hope they like it! AND, you DON'T have to be sorry for anything, we all have the right to cry...especially when AF shows effing univited! :hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:

Welcome Raz, sorry about your mc...GL with SMEP, it's a solid plan and I hope it works for you!

Pinkbow...I think keeping with SMEP can be challenging for anyone. For some girls it seems easier than others. I guess it depends on so many things, especially libido and time. Personally, we missed the last 2 BD sessions, but we gave it all we had. Just give it a try and do your best! GL hun!

Oh...I'm 11 or 12DPO. My chart *looks* triphasic, but it's probably cuz I had a couple of drinks this weekend and that raises your temp. Otherwise, can't stand DH for the most part...he's getting on my last nerve, every hour! Love him to death though! Took a test 2 dys ago (couldn't help myself)...BFN, of course! Nothing else to report.

:dust: and :hugs: to all the wonderful ladies that are going through this journey.


----------



## soph77

tryfor I am going to pee myself with excitement over here! I have got a good feeling about your impending bfp - it is on it's way!!!!
And if that stupid witch turns up, I'll help honeybee track her down and give her the super wedgie from hell, then honey can shoot her! I'm serious, we are TTC warriors!!!! We are in this together and that old witch had GOT TO GO!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mimiwc2010 said:


> Oh...I'm 11 or 12DPO. My chart *looks* triphasic, but it's probably cuz I had a couple of drinks this weekend and that raises your temp. Otherwise, can't stand DH for the most part...he's getting on my last nerve, every hour! Love him to death though! Took a test 2 dys ago (couldn't help myself)...BFN, of course! Nothing else to report.


Oh, I"m going to have absolutely everything crossed for you. Hopefully the OH getting on your nerves is a sign. :haha: I think you are due to test on Tuesday, right? I hope this is it for you, then I can stalk you in first tri (and then hopefully join you soon!!!!)

Completely unrelated -- how cute is this little icon!! Never noticed it before! :drunk::drunk::drunk:


----------



## honeybee28

soph77 said:


> tryfor I am going to pee myself with excitement over here! I have got a good feeling about your impending bfp - it is on it's way!!!!
> And if that stupid witch turns up, I'll help honeybee track her down and give her the super wedgie from hell, then honey can shoot her! I'm serious, we are TTC warriors!!!! We are in this together and that old witch had GOT TO GO!!!

YEAH!!! DOWN WITH THE WITCH!!!!

Hey soph! :hi: how are you?


----------



## soph77

I'm good honey. CD 4 today, I have had the 'nicest' af in a long time. It's back to light already, hardly any cramps, no back aches or mood shifts - amazing! I think it may be the maca which I started taking about 5 days before she came.

I have taken my phone of the hook this morning because I don't feel like going to work! Because I am doing relief teaching, I wait for the phone call every morning and this morning I have a dentist appointment that I forgot to reschedule so I think I will go to that and then have a day of leisure. My girlfriend wants me to go with her to be a guinea pig for an organic skin care company today. Free products and free facials, sound too good to pass up!
How are you going? You must be about 8dpo now? Not long to test, when are you going to start? If you are like me you probably already have!


----------



## soph77

Oh I hope I get some of my packages today! I am waiting for digi opks, softcups and digi hpts with the indicators - you cannot get them here.


----------



## honeybee28

wow that sounds like an amazing day! i'd love that. hope you have a great time. wish i didnt have to work tomorrow.

yeah 7dpo. loads more cm at the moment, had a gush of it yesterday morning, gross!! course i've started testing!!! Obviously bfns lol.

that's good about af! I might try maca next month, and preseed too.


----------



## Razcox

Been reading about Maca as well, may give it a go as i doubt it will hurt. DH has moaned about my lack of libido before as well (outside of OV time that is). Where can you pick it up does anyone know?


----------



## soph77

I found it in my local health foods shop. I think that would be your best bet to find it locally or you could order it online from naturalfertilityinfo website
I guess there would be heaps of other places to order it from too.


----------



## Razcox

They mention it on the holland and barret website so will pop in there next time i am in town. My poor hubby will start to rattle with his vit and this!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Tryfor...I just noticed I keep coming back to this board to see if you've tested again. I think I'm as excited about you testing as I am about me testing. :rofl:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Haha, Squirrel that is a cute icon! :haha:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Razcox said:


> They mention it on the holland and barret website so will pop in there next time i am in town. My poor hubby will start to rattle with his vit and this!

Raz, I don't think I've said welcome, yet...so welcome! :hi: I think I might try Maca next month, too, if no BFP this month.


----------



## LuckyD

Oh tryfor, you have no idea how many fingers I have crossed for you! xx


----------



## MyTurnYet

pink_bow said:


> Hi girls,
> Just wondering how easy it is to keep up with the smep plan?
> Once I've got myself sorted, Im up for trying anything :lol: xxxx

:hi: pink bow. Keeping track of the SMEP days is fairly easy, I think, but DH and I unfortantely both don't have the best "drive." It's a lot of :sex:. Although, that makes it fun, too...but DH and I struggle to keep up by the end of the cycle, it seems. Titi on this board invented a good plan...last day of the plan, otherwise known as "insurance BD" (I think Honeybee made up the moniker) is "Speed SMEP," which means you get it over with as fast as you possibly can. :rofl:


----------



## Firedancer41

Well I am out--my back's been aching me since yesterday, and I just knew it was PMS. Did a CP check this evening and there's some pink. Last month I still tried to hold out hope when I saw the first signs of spotting and tell myself it could be IB, I even took an HPT *after* I started spotting :dohh: I'm not even trying to fool myself right now. I am beyond crushed; I really didn't think it was going to take this long. This time last year I was pregnant with my son, I carried him the whole 9 months no problems, and then in a split second tragedy changes everything. No son and no 2010 baby-I couldn't be any more down.

I don't know what is wrong with me, and every month that goes by I'm afraid I'll never be able to have another baby. Sorry for the pity party but I am frustrated beyond belief. I already ordered Pre-Seed for next cycle.


----------



## Titi

MyTurnYet said:


> pink_bow said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> Just wondering how easy it is to keep up with the smep plan?
> Once I've got myself sorted, Im up for trying anything :lol: xxxx
> 
> ...but DH and I struggle to keep up by the end of the cycle, it seems. Titi on this board invented a good plan...last day of the plan, otherwise known as "insurance BD" (I think Honeybee made up the moniker) is "Speed SMEP," which means you get it over with as fast as you possibly can. :rofl:Click to expand...

Ha ha aren't we sexy? Its funny b/c at the beginning of fertile cycle and any other time of the month its fine. But you are so right-the 3rd & insurance BD seem really hard for us. Everything is about dried up down there and we're just tired! I didn't mention this before but my dh was actually yelling "speed smep, speed smep" over and over and we were busting out laughing over it while BD on the insurance night. At least we can joke about it. I gave him hats off tho, for finishing. Although I O on the first few days I told him there is no way I could O on the last night and kudos to him.


----------



## Titi

Firedancer41 said:


> Well I am out--my back's been aching me since yesterday, and I just knew it was PMS. Did a CP check this evening and there's some pink. Last month I still tried to hold out hope when I saw the first signs of spotting and tell myself it could be IB, I even took an HPT *after* I started spotting :dohh: I'm not even trying to fool myself right now. I am beyond crushed; I really didn't think it was going to take this long. This time last year I was pregnant with my son, I carried him the whole 9 months no problems, and then in a split second tragedy changes everything. No son and no 2010 baby-I couldn't be any more down.
> 
> I don't know what is wrong with me, and every month that goes by I'm afraid I'll never be able to have another baby. Sorry for the pity party but I am frustrated beyond belief. I already ordered Pre-Seed for next cycle.

Hi Hun-I definitely know I can't say anything to make you feel any better and I am so sorry for your angel. :hugs: but-cd11 is still pretty early to get a bfp-of course it could still be ib.....if you your are just in the beginning of implanting I don't think there would be near enough pg hormone for bfp.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Firedancer41 said:


> Well I am out--my back's been aching me since yesterday, and I just knew it was PMS. Did a CP check this evening and there's some pink. Last month I still tried to hold out hope when I saw the first signs of spotting and tell myself it could be IB, I even took an HPT *after* I started spotting :dohh: I'm not even trying to fool myself right now. I am beyond crushed; I really didn't think it was going to take this long. This time last year I was pregnant with my son, I carried him the whole 9 months no problems, and then in a split second tragedy changes everything. No son and no 2010 baby-I couldn't be any more down.
> 
> I don't know what is wrong with me, and every month that goes by I'm afraid I'll never be able to have another baby. Sorry for the pity party but I am frustrated beyond belief. I already ordered Pre-Seed for next cycle.

Huge hugs, Firedancer....:hugs::hugs::hugs: Wish I could say something that would make you feel better.......


----------



## soph77

So sorry firedancer :hugs:


----------



## mamaxm

so sorry firedancer :hugs:
everyone considering maca should get on it, it's great, gives me loads of energy but I HAVE TO WARN YOU- i'm taking 6 pills a day (3100 mg) and today i took four of them within two hours instead of waiting and taking two in the am, two in early afternoon and two in late afternoon, and i've had a terrible migraine ever since. so space them out! taking two pills at a time has been okay for me though, just not so close together!
or it might not be the maca, but i've had a very relaxed day so i don't see what else it could be. even had a small cup of coke to see if it was lack of caffeine, no luck. i've had this damn migraine since 1:30 this afternoon.
off to watch the season finale of life! :happydance: hope to see some bfps in the am.


----------



## soph77

So the knitting is going well. Decided to start off on a scarf. About 1/3 of the way done, it will be pink and purple stripes. I will be able to wear it when I go down to Sydney at the end of the month, maybe it will bring me baby luck!

Clucking at straws, yes I know!


----------



## samira

Precious  I sooooooooooo hope its IB , my Fingers, toes and anything crossable are crossed GOOD LUCK

New Mummy  Sorry the Witch got you, I hate that  $%&I* Beep Witch (excuse my symbol French)hehe:hugs:

I am loving the SMEP purely because its giving me hope that I am on the right track which will increase my chances at least, as I realized before I was doing everything wrong.:blush:

I wondered how everyones OH is reacting to the BDing schedules, here its about 35 degrees so we are always tired. I feel like we are fitting in the BDing inbetween our schedules and it all feels strange and somehow makes the whole situation so planned and mechanical, I never pictured TTC as so hard in ways in terms of emotions and pressure.:wacko:

I am in IT Sales so I am always driving around for 3 hours a day so sorry I am not such a regular poster on here&#61516; Will try to keep up as much as possible.xxx:dohh:


----------



## Precious318

Well ladies...I think I may be out :( I have af like cramps and began spotting today...af is 5 days EARLY...Ugh!! I am holding out some hope because I've never gotten my af early before always a couple days late...I will see how things develop in the morning. I just want to say thank you to all you ladies for your support and advice...I'm not having a good couple of days. 

So sorry firedancer :hugs::hugs: I know this can be trying at times

Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to us all!!


----------



## Precious318

samira said:


> Precious  I sooooooooooo hope its IB , my Fingers, toes and anything crossable are crossed GOOD LUCK
> 
> New Mummy  Sorry the Witch got you, I hate that  $%&I* Beep Witch (excuse my symbol French)hehe:hugs:
> 
> I am loving the SMEP purely because its giving me hope that I am on the right track which will increase my chances at least, as I realized before I was doing everything wrong.:blush:
> 
> I wondered how everyones OH is reacting to the BDing schedules, here its about 35 degrees so we are always tired. I feel like we are fitting in the BDing inbetween our schedules and it all feels strange and somehow makes the whole situation so planned and mechanical, I never pictured TTC as so hard in ways in terms of emotions and pressure.:wacko:
> 
> I am in IT Sales so I am always driving around for 3 hours a day so sorry I am not such a regular poster on here&#61516; Will try to keep up as much as possible.xxx:dohh:

Hi Samira...my DH actually likes the schedule and wishes that we could do it everyday :dohh: Wow it is cold out where you are and here I am complaining when the weather is 67 degrees...LOL!!

Yes, ttc can get very trying at times and make us feel awful but it will happen for us soon...I just know it...I need lots of pma at the moment :) Take care


----------



## pink_bow

Thanks girls, think we defo will try smep when I get my body sorted! xxxx


----------



## xLuciax

What's Maca girls?


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is good and so sorry to hear how people are feeling. I hope you feel better soon I havent really been on much this weekend so too much to reply to lol..... Soph and Honey we will hunt her down and shoot her the hag can get lost Ive had enough :growlmad:

GL everyone sounds good precious and tryfor your killing me, any update??!!! lol..... [-o&lt;

:dust: to all :hugs:

Cycle day 11 for me woo hoo c'mon eggy!


----------



## wantingagirl

Hiya Ginma, 

Sorry if I missed you. How are you?

Haha Ness my hubby was losing the plot with me and you hear so many horror stories of what can go wrong seriosuly dont google anything the doppler was my peace and mind but just be careful sometimes very hard to hear heartbeat and sometimes you worry more that something is wrong. 
Yes men are like that my DH couldnt quite believe it till sees a bump and I didnt really get one til 6/7 months but once he sees scan thay will sink in. Hehe... oh well bubs comes first it will be a shock to his system
I am getting them quite frequent but started taking them with food so we will see how that works. I get EWCM but if it doesnt give me more and gives me an earlier OV date then im thinking of just using preseed. Yup day 11 at the min im hoping this is it for me soon so I can just relax


----------



## Titi

mamaxm said:


> so sorry firedancer :hugs:
> everyone considering maca should get on it, it's great, gives me loads of energy but I HAVE TO WARN YOU- i'm taking 6 pills a day (3100 mg) and today i took four of them within two hours instead of waiting and taking two in the am, two in early afternoon and two in late afternoon, and i've had a terrible migraine ever since. so space them out! taking two pills at a time has been okay for me though, just not so close together!
> or it might not be the maca, but i've had a very relaxed day so i don't see what else it could be. even had a small cup of coke to see if it was lack of caffeine, no luck. i've had this damn migraine since 1:30 this afternoon.
> off to watch the season finale of life! :happydance: hope to see some bfps in the am.

I have two different types of Maca-neither are pills. One is pure, concentrated liquid extract. You take about 30 drops in water 3-4x/day. The more water you put it in the less you taste it, not great but not that bad. 
I also have pure powdered Maca root. This you can put 1/2 tsp in a smoothie. It actually tastes kinda good. Like malt powder I find. 
I've also had a maca chocolate bar which is yummy. Maca center. All of these I have gotten at Whole Foods.

DH takes FertilAid for Men which has Maca in it.

I do find I have more energy and also have found it helps libido a little for me.
it made a HUGE change in DH's libido the first month he took it-he was unstoppable!


----------



## tryforbaby2

I have had enough. Off to the RE in April 28th.

Well ladies I am crushed and probably will be taking a BnB break soon. My FRER was negative this morning and when I checked my cervix there was a spot of light pinkish/brown cm up there. I have not had spotting between period since I did 6 years ago when I got pregnant with dd, so yes, truthfully I am torn apart. I thought this was it, for real, finally. 
AF was due either yesterday or today. My boobs, especially my left one is very sore. Well I felt very watery yesterday like I do before AF. I guess I had the thought in my mind about AF showing, but with the possible IB I was so hopeful.

Precious, 6 days before today (when AF was due, either yesterday or today) I had some very light pink/light brown CM on 8dpo, 9dpo it was a darker pink, 10 dpo some more light brown cm then nothing. Nothing ever made it to my undies just lingered there at my cervix. I for sure thought this was IB because I haven't spotted or bleed between periods since I got pregnant in 2004 with dd.


----------



## honeybee28

tryfor- i know you're not ok, but hope you will be very soon.hope the re appointment helps. we're all here for you if you need to talk/ vent.

im 8dpo... this morning checked my cp and there was loads of lotion/creamy cm. then checked it a bit later and there was a lot less cm, and what was there was a peachy/brown colour and watery. checked again just now and nothing there. mmmm.

hi wanting! yesssss you can help us get that stupid old hag.

xx


----------



## mamaxm

tryfor- so sorry hun :hugs: but it may not be it for you, have a friend on the maca thread that had dark brown bleeding and all that and ended up getting her bfp so don't be crushed yet :) not till she shows full force. i hope you're pleasantly surprised.
even though i'm used to the taste of the grapefruit juice now, i'm so not in the mood for it this morning. it's making me sick. and i wish my damn temperature would jump already or i could get a + opk, my lp is supposed to be longer this cycle i'd like to o a little earlier! don't know if i can wait another 5 days. don't have enough preseed!
off to make my tea. these supplements in the morning take me like 20 minutes to all get finished and down with. oh well if it gets me a sweet little baby i'm perfectly fine with it, it'll take longer than 20 minutes to get bub up in the morning and fed and dressed :haha:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

AF got me this month 4days early :(


----------



## AreIn83

I haven't even looked to see how much I've missed but I'm sure it's tons. I had no time to myself this weekend with DD birthday and I had a bachelorette party Saturday night. I'm going to try to get caught up. 
So far so good, got in all of my BD's. 
Mamaxm-Are you still temping vaginally? I started that this cycle, last night was CD12 BD and my Softcups of course haven't made it yet so I just went right to sleep after. I didn't leak hardly anything! I think I must have slept with my legs crossed but when I temped this morning, I was really low and I think it's because I had held in all of the Pre-Seed and baby juices. I was going to ask if you've run into this problem but I jsut remembered you're using SC's.


----------



## xLuciax

aahh you girls are so hard to keep up with lol just wondering to any girls here who have had chemicals did you ovulate like normal after?


----------



## goddess25

Put me down for this plan please.. I will be testing again on the 18th May. So let me get this straight the idea is you BD when you get a positive OPK 3 days in a row miss a day then BD again is this correct?


----------



## xLuciax

xMissxZoiex said:


> AF got me this month 4days early :(

sorry she got you zoie :hugs:


----------



## AreIn83

I had a chemical 2 cycles ago and a normal for me cycle last month.


----------



## AreIn83

goddess25 said:


> Put me down for this plan please.. I will be testing again on the 18th May. So let me get this straight the idea is you BD when you get a positive OPK 3 days in a row miss a day then BD again is this correct?

But you start BD'ing CD 8 then every other day until your pos OPK then every night for 3, skip one and then one more insurance BD.


----------



## goddess25

ah ok thanks for that I get it now..


----------



## mimiwc2010

Hi Ladies!!! :flow:



Titi said:


> Ha ha aren't we sexy? Its funny b/c at the beginning of fertile cycle and any other time of the month its fine. But you are so right-the 3rd & insurance BD seem really hard for us. Everything is about dried up down there and we're just tired! I didn't mention this before but my dh was actually yelling "speed smep, speed smep" over and over and we were busting out laughing over it while BD on the insurance night. At least we can joke about it. I gave him hats off tho, for finishing. Although I O on the first few days I told him there is no way I could O on the last night and kudos to him.

That was so funny! The thing is that I've been there so the description is so vivid in my head! "speed smep, speed smep" :lol:

Firedancer, tryfor and precious - I second mamaxm! It's not over yet!! Spotting does NOT equal the :witch: yet, don't lose your faith please! FXd for you guys! :hugs:

Samira - I'm glad SMEP is working for you and that you're learning through this journey. I understand what you mean by :sex: feeling mechanical and sooo not romantic! I was really feeling like that this past cycle. I hope your effors are rewarded with a BIG :bfp: !!

MissZoei-I'm so sorry! :hugs:

I am 12/13DPO today, I managed to fight the urge to test this morning...yey for me! I've been irritable for the last days and today getting mild AF-like cramps :(. I'm hoping she stays far far away long enough to cook up a baby!!!! PATIENCE....SIGH...OOOOOSSAAAAAAHHHHH!

:hug: and :dust:


----------



## xLuciax

love your sig mimi hehe stop the witch!


----------



## Precious318

Well the :witch: got me early this morning....5 days early!!! I have never gotten my period early before now I am so confused as to when I'm going to get it next month and all that...Sorry to bring the stats down ladies :( I'm going to go crawl in my bed and have a good cry :cry: 

Have you ladies ever gotten AF early?


----------



## xLuciax

so sorry she got you precious :hugs: hope you feel better soon I cant say ive ever got my period that early earliest is about 1 day early


----------



## AreIn83

precious-:hugs:, I usually get a late AF instead of an early.


----------



## Titi

oh precious I'm sorry. I am very clockwork......never really early or late... Usually get AF between cd 26-28 and if it a day or so early or late for me it may not truly have been I could have messed up my ov date.


----------



## honeybee28

nooo zoie!! I was rooting for you, so sorry. 
and precious, i thought you might have had an ib so sorry it's the evil witch.


----------



## tryforbaby2

mamaxm said:


> tryfor- so sorry hun :hugs: but it may not be it for you, have a friend on the maca thread that had dark brown bleeding and all that and ended up getting her bfp so don't be crushed yet :) not till she shows full force. i hope you're pleasantly surprised.
> even though i'm used to the taste of the grapefruit juice now, i'm so not in the mood for it this morning. it's making me sick. and i wish my damn temperature would jump already or i could get a + opk, my lp is supposed to be longer this cycle i'd like to o a little earlier! don't know if i can wait another 5 days. don't have enough preseed!
> off to make my tea. these supplements in the morning take me like 20 minutes to all get finished and down with. oh well if it gets me a sweet little baby i'm perfectly fine with it, it'll take longer than 20 minutes to get bub up in the morning and fed and dressed :haha:

Thanks doll, but she did come full force. Terrible terrible cramping. Oh well, whats new. Onto Cycle 9 after 4 years NTNP and RE appt next wednesday April 28th at 10am. I want to know why its not happening. I just want to sleep :sleep: Thanks for asking maxam! How are you? Is it BD time? :rofl:


----------



## Jemao

Hi can I be added to the list? Cd 2 today so will be testing may 18th.

Horrible pains today that made me vomit! Currently waiting to get my transvaginal scan results back to see any reason why I miss ov sometimes. Had all the bloods done twice. On a diet too. So sperm meets egg plan is worth a shot. Will be using pre seed also as I lack ewcm.

Thanks and good luck evey one x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

honeybee28 said:


> nooo zoie!! I was rooting for you, so sorry.
> and precious, i thought you might have had an ib so sorry it's the evil witch.

Thank you huni, its been a strange old period to but i just finished today so back to the SMEP! CD6 at the moment and im going to stick 100% to the plan this month if it kills me lol! Im going to see the doctor tomorrow so going to have a little chat with them and if they refuse to give me any tests then im not going to move out thier office untill they give me answers and tests! i dont think im Ovulating!, last cycle i was getting faints and they were getting darker but then they stop altogether so i thought that the last one i got which was fairly dark (I wouldnt exactly call it positive) that was my O'v day so maybe they will give me something to help me ovulate!, Also DF wants to get his Swimmers tester.

I'm still getting cramps tho which is a pain and does nothing for the labido :haha:

Wish me luck with the doctors tomorrow! xxxx


----------



## samira

I am really sorry precious xx I hope next month is a success xxx

I feel like crying today had a huge fight with my OH, I am ovulating and he is so tired and sleeping (stubborn) and refusing to BD which is just making me cry out of anger as i have spent the whole month trying to calculate this one time. on top of it all i am so emotional as I am virtually begging a tired man to BD which is ridiculous,everyday he says he wants a baby and it just feel like a joke now that when im ovulating its a no can do!

I know I sound erratic and crazy and Im sooo sorry to all you ladies i am just so upset and just cannot talk about this with anyone:-( now he is sleeping and im just so angry and feel like not talking to him all week now (childish I know)

This whole TTC is just so much pressure and I feel too sad today


----------



## Razcox

Samira - Hun i am sorry you are so upset xxxx I think this TTC lark does but a lot of pressure on our DH's. I remember a few cycles back going through the same thing i was on here at 2am in the morning pissed off and crying all at the same time. I would have a chat and explain how you feel and see if that helps clear the air xxx :hug:


----------



## honeybee28

good luck zoie let us know how it goes!! have you been to the docs about it before?

samira :hugs: hope you feel better. yeah like raz says have a chat with him. i hide a lot of my crazy from dh as he'd probably freak if he knew just how obsessed i am with it all!! lol. and i try as hard as i can to keep the bd fun, though its soooo tough sometimes.

8dpo - im going a little crazy - had no more cm since this morning really - slightly sore boobs - slight cramps but probably nothing worse than other months. hmmmm.


----------



## samira

Razcox said:


> Samira - Hun i am sorry you are so upset xxxx I think this TTC lark does but a lot of pressure on our DH's. I remember a few cycles back going through the same thing i was on here at 2am in the morning pissed off and crying all at the same time. I would have a chat and explain how you feel and see if that helps clear the air xxx :hug:

Thanks Razcox, I love him dearly obviously but my husband when sleepy is in a bad mood and I cannot even wake him let alone talk to him I am just going crazy as its the one day in the month I should be BDing and I have been following the SMEP 100% and it just all feels like a wasted effort if both parties arent making the effort.:nope:

Can I still get pregnant if I dont BD today ?:shrug:

P.S I feel like a BD crazed psycho right now, I promise everyone i am not lol Im just more upset as he knows how much I have been calculating it :nope:


----------



## wantingagirl

Zoie Im so sorry hugs and hope it our month this cycle for all of us!

I was wondering where you were Sara. Was it a good weekend sounds like fun? My softcups came today so did a test run and not too bad saying that I could have done it completely wrong. Next bedding nite is tomorrow so weds as bed this morning so will soon see

Hey Lucia how are you?

Mimi GL when are you going to test?

Sorry precious it does suck. Last month my AF was nearly three days early really thought that was it this time and couple months before that think was 4/5 days early

Sorry Julie and hope the appointment goes well. Onwards and upwards is all we can do I guess

Welcome Jemao

GL Zoie hope the appointment goes well, let us know Zoie Im so sorry hugs and hope it our month this cycle for all of us! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Precious318

:hugs::hugs: tryfor and Zoie...I hate that evil witch :(

Thank you ladies for all you well wishes :) 

Ok...I had my good cry...now I am ready to pick myself up and try again. I think I'm going to call my OB and find out if getting my AF so early is a bad thing. 

I have no idea now if I should act like my period is 31 days or 36 like before...Any suggestions?

I went to the store and bought some softcups...Ness, I need a little help. 

This time I will follow SMEP to the letter and hope that it makes a difference...last time I missed my insurance bd session. 

My prayer is that the witch takes a nice vacation (I'll even pitch in for it) and leaves all of us alone!!


----------



## honeybee28

treat it like it's 31 days hun, do you use opks?


----------



## wantingagirl

Glad your feeling a bit better Precious, I got my softcups and put my first one in today as a test run just to see not too bad at all, looks worse than it is. Cant buy them in a store where I am so had to order online. Get your last three cycle lengths, add them together and divide by three to get your rough cycle length and go by that xxx


----------



## Precious318

samira said:


> I am really sorry precious xx I hope next month is a success xxx
> 
> I feel like crying today had a huge fight with my OH, I am ovulating and he is so tired and sleeping (stubborn) and refusing to BD which is just making me cry out of anger as i have spent the whole month trying to calculate this one time. on top of it all i am so emotional as I am virtually begging a tired man to BD which is ridiculous,everyday he says he wants a baby and it just feel like a joke now that when im ovulating its a no can do!
> 
> I know I sound erratic and crazy and Im sooo sorry to all you ladies i am just so upset and just cannot talk about this with anyone:-( now he is sleeping and im just so angry and feel like not talking to him all week now (childish I know)
> 
> This whole TTC is just so much pressure and I feel too sad today

I'm sorry Samira...did you bd yesterday? If you bd tomorrow you can still catch it. When did you first get your positive opk? 

Don't be sorry for venting here...it feels good to be able to let it out. I am not telling anyone so you ladies are the only ones that I can ask questions to. I completely know how it feels to be pissed off at them while they are in another room sleeping peacefully :)


----------



## Precious318

Hi Honeybee...yes I use opk's. Since it's 31 days this cycle I guess I will begin around cd17 to test? I usually got a positive at cd19 when it was 36 days. Maybe I will start earlier just in case.

Thanks Wanting....Will you use your softcups on the days where you get your +opk? Also, do you insert right after he ejacualtes? Sorry, but I have never used them at all . I'm goin got read the Softcups thread and maybe pm Ness so she can help me.


----------



## Razcox

samira said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Samira - Hun i am sorry you are so upset xxxx I think this TTC lark does but a lot of pressure on our DH's. I remember a few cycles back going through the same thing i was on here at 2am in the morning pissed off and crying all at the same time. I would have a chat and explain how you feel and see if that helps clear the air xxx :hug:
> 
> Thanks Razcox, I love him dearly obviously but my husband when sleepy is in a bad mood and I cannot even wake him let alone talk to him I am just going crazy as its the one day in the month I should be BDing and I have been following the SMEP 100% and it just all feels like a wasted effort if both parties arent making the effort.:nope:
> 
> Can I still get pregnant if I dont BD today ?:shrug:
> 
> P.S I feel like a BD crazed psycho right now, I promise everyone i am not lol Im just more upset as he knows how much I have been calculating it :nope:Click to expand...

Last cycle we BDed the 5 days before ov (my CBFM had been on high for days) but then on the day i oved i had gone out for the night (planned for ages, isnt it just the way!) when i got back it was very late and i just was too tired to BD the same the night after as we had been busy all day. Didnt seem to stop me getting a :bfp: 14 days later though :happydance: so dont give up hope hun those swimmers are tough


----------



## Precious318

honeybee28 said:


> good luck zoie let us know how it goes!! have you been to the docs about it before?
> 
> samira :hugs: hope you feel better. yeah like raz says have a chat with him. i hide a lot of my crazy from dh as he'd probably freak if he knew just how obsessed i am with it all!! lol. and i try as hard as i can to keep the bd fun, though its soooo tough sometimes.
> 
> 8dpo - im going a little crazy - had no more cm since this morning really - slightly sore boobs - slight cramps but probably nothing worse than other months. hmmmm.

I know what you mean Honey...I wonder what my dh is going to think when he sees the softcups..LOL!! I asked him the other day if it upsets him when I get my AF and he said that it sucks but that he always assumes that I am not pregnant so that he won't be dissapointed...He told me I should think like that too. Well if it was only that easy :wacko:

I reallly wish you luck and hope that this is the month for you!!!


----------



## samira

Precious318 said:


> I'm sorry Samira...did you bd yesterday? If you bd tomorrow you can still catch it. When did you first get your positive opk?
> 
> Don't be sorry for venting here...it feels good to be able to let it out. I am not telling anyone so you ladies are the only ones that I can ask questions to. I completely know how it feels to be pissed off at them while they are in another room sleeping peacefully :)

Thanks Precious318 for your support, I know that your day has been a bad one, my AF is all over the place also and i have no idea how my cycle operates lol, my mum think s the more im thinking about it, the more my cycles vary. Hopefully next month your Witch will be on a round the world trip for 9 months :winkwink::flower:months

I Think i got my positive yesterday but the lines where hard to figure out (i am a beginner and OPK's) so it culd have been the night before but I did BD yesterday, lol I am now laughing at myself as I am thinking if I can con him into Bding in the morning somehow LOL


----------



## Razcox

Precious318 said:


> :hugs::hugs: tryfor and Zoie...I hate that evil witch :(
> 
> Thank you ladies for all you well wishes :)
> 
> Ok...I had my good cry...now I am ready to pick myself up and try again. I think I'm going to call my OB and find out if getting my AF so early is a bad thing.
> 
> I have no idea now if I should act like my period is 31 days or 36 like before...Any suggestions?
> 
> I went to the store and bought some softcups...Ness, I need a little help.
> 
> This time I will follow SMEP to the letter and hope that it makes a difference...last time I missed my insurance bd session.
> 
> My prayer is that the witch takes a nice vacation (I'll even pitch in for it) and leaves all of us alone!!

Sorry the :witch: got you, and the other girls :hug:. I really hate that bitch! :growlmad:

I wouldnt worry too much about your cycle length somethimes they can just be a bit off. I am never like clockwork and my cycles range from 27 days to 32 days, my LP goes from 12 days to 18 days as well. Thanks heavens for my CBFM or i would have no idea when i OV!


----------



## MyTurnYet

I'm supposed to be working so can't stay on long, but just wanted to say...really hope I'm pg because I CANNOT STOP EATING!!!I'm about to polish off an entire box of Cheez-its. :munch:


----------



## Precious318

Oh and I bought grapefruit juice...when do I begin taking it? Also, is there a special kind that I should get or any grapefruit juice will do?


----------



## samira

Razcox said:


> samira said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Last cycle we BDed the 5 days before ov (my CBFM had been on high for days) but then on the day i oved i had gone out for the night (planned for ages, isnt it just the way!) when i got back it was very late and i just was too tired to BD the same the night after as we had been busy all day. Didnt seem to stop me getting a :bfp: 14 days later though :happydance: so dont give up hope hun those swimmers are tough
> 
> WOW Really Congrats thats amazing:thumbup:
> 
> I haven't BD'd daily but on CD08, CD10, CD12, CD14 (yesterday) hopefully thats ok
> 
> What are Softcups - can anyone tell me, I thought it was medication but from reading peoples posts, its a little more noticable or concerning for the OH so im confused :blush:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Precious318

Samira - Attack him in the morning...that is when they say the swimmers are more potent...He won't know what hit him...LOL!! 

Raz - Thanks hun...I think I need to order a CBFM for myself...where did you get yours?

MyTurnYet - I love Cheeze-its they are so addicting!! I hope you have a bun in the oven too!!


----------



## rachael872211

Precious318 said:


> Oh and I bought grapefruit juice...when do I begin taking it? Also, is there a special kind that I should get or any grapefruit juice will do?

I brought grapefruit juice this cycle, and I started drinking it CD10. But this was only because I didnt manage to get any until then. But someone told me CD1. Also, I could not get just grapefruit juice, so I had to get it with orange. Oh and the person who told me about grapefruit juice said to get pink grapefruit. x


----------



## rachael872211

Help me!!! I am really struggling to stick to the plan!!! lol. Yesterday was supposed to be one of my non BD days, but that didnt happen, so I was wondering do I now miss a day or just BD today as normal? x


----------



## Precious318

Samira softcups are like a collection cup that you insert vaginally...women insert them after intercourse in order to keep the spermies close to the cervix. I just bought a box and am a little confused as to how to use them :) 

google softcups and you can get some info


----------



## Razcox

Precious318 said:


> Samira - Attack him in the morning...that is when they say the swimmers are more potent...He won't know what hit him...LOL!!
> 
> Raz - Thanks hun...I think I need to order a CBFM for myself...where did you get yours?
> 
> MyTurnYet - I love Cheeze-its they are so addicting!! I hope you have a bun in the oven too!!

Got mine off e-bay with a pack of sicks and was using it for 3 cycles before i got the :bfp: after months of trying and getting no where. A lady brought it new and then got her :bfp: so it was opened but not used and a real bargin.

I found the OPKS a bit confusing sometimes, is it a + or not??? I like seeing it in black and white peak - high ect. Will be digging it out again for my next cycle after AF, didnt want to use it this time as i think the HCG still my system would confussle it.


----------



## Precious318

rachael872211 said:


> Help me!!! I am really struggling to stick to the plan!!! lol. Yesterday was supposed to be one of my non BD days, but that didnt happen, so I was wondering do I now miss a day or just BD today as normal? x

What cd are you?


----------



## rachael872211

Precious318 said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> Help me!!! I am really struggling to stick to the plan!!! lol. Yesterday was supposed to be one of my non BD days, but that didnt happen, so I was wondering do I now miss a day or just BD today as normal? x
> 
> What cd are you?Click to expand...

CD12 x


----------



## soph77

tryfor, I am so sorry she got you hun, I know this is devastating for you. Wish I could put my arms through the computer and give you a big old :hugs:
I hope you get some answers that you deserve at your appointment.
It is time for a game plan and warrior paint! We are with you love x


----------



## soph77

Oh no zoie and precious, not two more! I am so sorry girls that she got you too :( :( :(
:hugs:


----------



## Precious318

rachael872211 said:


> Precious318 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> Help me!!! I am really struggling to stick to the plan!!! lol. Yesterday was supposed to be one of my non BD days, but that didnt happen, so I was wondering do I now miss a day or just BD today as normal? x
> 
> What cd are you?Click to expand...
> 
> CD12 xClick to expand...

I would skip today and continue on cd14...in order to let his swimmers rest


----------



## honeybee28

the witch has got too many people for my liking it sucks.


----------



## rachael872211

honeybee28 said:


> the witch has got too many people for my liking it sucks.

I agree


----------



## mamaxm

agree, skip a day. you want good swimmers. 
well my cm went from creamy to watery to ALMOST eggwhite in a matter of hours so i'm going to limit myself to one bottle of water until 8:00 tonight and then take another opk, the one i took a couple minutes ago is kinda dark but not dark enough to be a +. temp keeps getting lower too so hopefully it's because i'm o'ing. i've never o'd on cd14 before so that would be great. FX'd my temp jumps tomorrow morning!
arein, i am temping vaginally and love it, plus i have a new thermometer (which i think it why my temps are so much lower than last cycles, my new one is specifically a bbt thermometer, the other one was just a plain old digi). 
:hugs: to my girls with witches. warrior paint on and keep that pma up, it will happen for us. :)


----------



## rachael872211

mamaxm said:


> agree, skip a day. you want good swimmers.
> well my cm went from creamy to watery to ALMOST eggwhite in a matter of hours so i'm going to limit myself to one bottle of water until 8:00 tonight and then take another opk, the one i took a couple minutes ago is kinda dark but not dark enough to be a +. temp keeps getting lower too so hopefully it's because i'm o'ing. i've never o'd on cd14 before so that would be great. FX'd my temp jumps tomorrow morning!
> arein, i am temping vaginally and love it, plus i have a new thermometer (which i think it why my temps are so much lower than last cycles, my new one is specifically a bbt thermometer, the other one was just a plain old digi).
> :hugs: to my girls with witches. warrior paint on and keep that pma up, it will happen for us. :)

Thank you. 

I am struggling with OPKs too. As in I am drinking too much water. I may as well be dipping them in water! 

I've also drank hardly nothing this evening and will go and test in a bit I think. x


----------



## mamaxm

AREIN! LOOKS LIKE YOU'RE GOING TO O TOMORROW! :happydance: or at least to me! look at that big beautiful drop. fx'd maybe we'll o on the same day, then we'll really be bump buddies.


----------



## Precious318

For the ladies that use softcups...do you begin to use them when you get a positive opk or around the time where you know you will get a positive opk? I'm confused as to when to use them.


----------



## mamaxm

i use mine every single time, they're nice because there's no 'wet spot'. 
so girls concerned about CM being too acidic (i know there were a few of us, lots of creamy CM especially around o time is a sign it's too acidic) but don't want to douce, here's a easy trick i found.. going to do it today!
Baking Soda Finger-->-->

*This is for women who can&#8217;t do baking soda douche because of susceptibility to infections, but still want to raise there pH before bd. An hour before bd make sure your hands are clean and then you wet the tip of your finger (some say middle finger is easier) then dip it in baking soda. Then, sit down on the toilet and insert your finger with the baking soda and pull out. If tested right away your cm should go from low to high (4.5 to 7-8) and stay that way for up to four hours. You might be able to smell the baking soda, but it shouldn&#8217;t burn or hurt. Big thing to remember is to make sure not to actually touch your cervix. It has been said that it would burn pretty badly if you did. *

going to try it today and see how i feel about it. OH is bringing some home but he wont be here until 11:00. i'll let y'all know how it goes!


----------



## mamaxm

forgot to add, if you're set on a girl i wouldn't do it, alkaline CM is more favorable to boy sperm. 
but i think most of us aren't so picky about the sex, we really just want a baby :)


----------



## rocksy2185

rachael872211 said:


> Help me!!! I am really struggling to stick to the plan!!! lol. Yesterday was supposed to be one of my non BD days, but that didnt happen, so I was wondering do I now miss a day or just BD today as normal? x

Don't worry Rachael, I ended up getting a +opk the day after we had bd'd, so then ended up doing it 4 days in a row, then when it came to the "skip a day then try one last time" day, we were both so tired lol and missed it!

It is a lot to keep up with, expecially if you're like us and one of you has been ill, or does late shifts, or you have kids or whatever...

:hugs:

xx


----------



## Precious318

Two more question about softcups...once you insert how long do leave it for? Also, do you still stay lying down with your legs up or can you resume normal activities since it's in there? Thanks


----------



## ttcstill

Tryfor---- I am so sorry hun, I completely understand your fustration we have been trying since Dec 08 and it does get very hard to keep trying I almost gave up last cycle but I am holding on to hope and the support I get here to get me to my BFP!!!!

Miss Zoie ------ I am sorry sweetie hang in there and know that we are all here for you!

Arein----- On to the 2ww not for you!!!! FX'd hope you get your BFP!!! It sounds like you had a great weekend, I was stuck in my house doing algebra homework all freaking weekend!!! ughhhhhh!!! 

Precious---- So sorry she got you ! I use my softcups everytime from CD8 and sometimes when I just don't want to deal with the mess after I have fallen asleep.

Jameo, Goddess ------ welcome

My turn- LMAO Chez-it's I love those things...... I hope this is it for you hun...... fx'd still when are you testing again?

Raz----- you have had a rough time..... I hope it gets better for you soon!

Rachael- ---- it can be tough but it is better to stick to the plan and since you bd'd last night I would skip tonight to let the sperm build up!


Nothing new to report for me..... CD10 and waiting on my + opk haveing weird twinges in my belly and some lower back pain maybe I am getting ready to O but who knows I symptom spotted to death last month so I am trying really hard not to pay attention to these things..... anyway I just wanted to touch base and send out lots and lots of baby:dust:


----------



## ttcstill

Precious318 said:


> Two more question about softcups...once you insert how long do leave it for? Also, do you still stay lying down with your legs up or can you resume normal activities since it's in there? Thanks

I poppes it in yesterday and then cleaned house and went grocery shopping and everything...... I usually leav mine in for at least four hours.


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey Precious Ness is wicked with all of her info, shes taught me everything lol.... 

I put my first one in today just for a practice and thought it couldnt hurt as bed this morning. I would say as soon as finished bedding pop one in and prop your legs up with the pillow under your bum for 20 mins hun. Think I will use them couple of days leading up to OV and for the peak days aswell

Yay to CBFM Razcox I would also have no clue either if wasnt using it

Yup Honey totally there has to be a few more BFP's in here please????

Yay to lots of PMA and warrior paint mamaxm

Precious you can leave it in for 12 hours max and you dont have to but I would prop legs up under pillow for 20 mins just for extras


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Precious318 said:


> For the ladies that use softcups...do you begin to use them when you get a positive opk or around the time where you know you will get a positive opk? I'm confused as to when to use them.

I use mine every single time we BD i do it for comfort aswell i cannot fall asleep feeling all the slime coming out :haha: sorry TMI


----------



## Razcox

xMissxZoiex said:


> Precious318 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the ladies that use softcups...do you begin to use them when you get a positive opk or around the time where you know you will get a positive opk? I'm confused as to when to use them.
> 
> I use mine every single time we BD i do it for comfort aswell i cannot fall asleep feeling all the slime coming out :haha: sorry TMIClick to expand...

I can sleep with it but hated the mad dash in the morning to get to the loo before it dribbled down my legs!!! :rofl:


----------



## mamaxm

i've never had a problem with them leaking! i accidentally left mine in for more like 18 hours one time, i put it in at night and forgot it was there! slept in late and went to check CP and was shocked to feel the little lid :haha:


----------



## Titi

mamaxm said:


> i use mine every single time, they're nice because there's no 'wet spot'.
> so girls concerned about CM being too acidic (i know there were a few of us, lots of creamy CM especially around o time is a sign it's too acidic) but don't want to douce, here's a easy trick i found.. going to do it today!
> Baking Soda Finger-->-->
> 
> *This is for women who cant do baking soda douche because of susceptibility to infections, but still want to raise there pH before bd. An hour before bd make sure your hands are clean and then you wet the tip of your finger (some say middle finger is easier) then dip it in baking soda. Then, sit down on the toilet and insert your finger with the baking soda and pull out. If tested right away your cm should go from low to high (4.5 to 7-8) and stay that way for up to four hours. You might be able to smell the baking soda, but it shouldnt burn or hurt. Big thing to remember is to make sure not to actually touch your cervix. It has been said that it would burn pretty badly if you did. *
> 
> going to try it today and see how i feel about it. OH is bringing some home but he wont be here until 11:00. i'll let y'all know how it goes!

Baking soda finger! I love it! Let us know!!!!


----------



## mamaxm

i'm definetly doing it tonight! just called OH to remind him. but i have to do it an hour before bd'ing, that means i wont be bd'ing till around 1AM :wacko: oh well. i'll let y'all know how it goes. i also read that you can put two pinches in preseed to help the pH of that too, as preseed's only 7 on the pH scale and it should be just a little bit higher than that, although clearly you can conceive with a 7, it's just if you're already acidic you might need a little extra help.
i think i might need to do a daily TTC fact. i love finding new ones i didn't know about. i'll post them in bold on here, kind of like a daily horoscope but it's just another tidbit of info to drive all of us mad :haha:


----------



## mamaxm

btw titi, i've always wanted a french bulldog (it looks like that's what you've got) we could only find one at a pet shop.. can't remember the name but one of those HORRIBLE chain ones they have in malls? she was so sick and i wanted her so bad but they wanted to charge me around 4,000 for her and we just couldn't do it, especially since we got our basset from a very nice family that didn't breed, their bassets just happened to have a litter for $300. OH says next time we have to get a pound dog (not for financial reasons, just because there are dogs that need homes and bla bla bla..) but i do love frenchies :)


----------



## mimiwc2010

Precious and tryfor...I am sending lots of love your ways. I know there's not much to say but that we are here for you and that we understand what you're going through. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



samira said:


> Can I still get pregnant if I dont BD today ?:shrug:
> 
> P.S I feel like a BD crazed psycho right now, I promise everyone i am not lol Im just more upset as he knows how much I have been calculating it :nope:

Samira - I believe it was spencerbear (plz girls, correct me if I'm confusing her) that missed the BD on O day because of a fight too....she got her :bfp:!!! So, you'll be fine! And don't worry about feeling psycho, we all do the same, and I'd be furious too! But do like precious said, get him in the morning, he won't know what hit him! :rofl: I've done that with my DH, he actually loves it and says his day goes so much better after morning :sex:! Go get him girl! 

Myturnyet- I feel the same way, I'm sooo hungry. Maybe it's just the nerves that are making me eat excessively...but sure hope it's because we are in need of extra calories!!!:baby:

Wanting - I will probably test tomorrow morning. I know I've said/thought I wanted to wait intil I was late, but it was so hard to not do it this morning. I guess I'm scared of a :bfn: so I'm avoiding it a little.

[-o&lt; Please dear God: give us our :bfp:s!!! [-o&lt;

Love, the BnB girls... ETA: and boys!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Razcox said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Precious318 said:
> 
> 
> For the ladies that use softcups...do you begin to use them when you get a positive opk or around the time where you know you will get a positive opk? I'm confused as to when to use them.
> 
> I use mine every single time we BD i do it for comfort aswell i cannot fall asleep feeling all the slime coming out :haha: sorry TMIClick to expand...
> 
> I can sleep with it but hated the mad dash in the morning to get to the loo before it dribbled down my legs!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: Ewwwwwwwwwww :rofl:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Evening ladies! huge hugs to zoie and tryfor... (and anyone else who got a visit from the very, very unwelcome witch....)

It's definitely time for some BFPs in here. Let's start with one for my TTC Buddy *Mimiwc2010*, please! :friends:


----------



## mamaxm

next testers: April 22
jelliebaby

April 23
cheekybint
momtoboys1
winegums
mimiwc2010

April 24
honeybee28
reedsgirl1138
waiting4baby#1

fx'd girls! we're down 9% from official SMEP results so we're due some bfps! :happydance: i'd bet $5 the next person to report :witch: or :bfp: reports :bfp:!!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Mimi, are you up next to test? What day are you testing? 

I'm trying to hold out until the 28th (day after AF due), except I just realized that'd make me 17DPO...so can probably test earlier...maybe this Sat. or Sun., but am too scared! 

I've been eating like crazy, but could be stress, too. Tonight, thought I smelled onion rings for some reason and it made me hungry so ran out to get some, but by the time I got back, didn't want them, anymore. :shrug:

Other than that, I really don't have any symptoms. What about you?


----------



## mamaxm

post 3,000 gets a bfp! i snatched up post 2,000 and i need someone else getting a bfp with me :haha: only 60 posts to go!
so excited for the next testers! can't wait to see our next bfp.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mamaxm said:


> post 3,000 gets a bfp! i snatched up post 2,000 and i need someone else getting a bfp with me :haha: only 60 posts to go!
> so excited for the next testers! can't wait to see our next bfp.

ok! Guess I'll have to post 59 more times then! :haha:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

SquirrelGirl said:


> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> post 3,000 gets a bfp! i snatched up post 2,000 and i need someone else getting a bfp with me :haha: only 60 posts to go!
> so excited for the next testers! can't wait to see our next bfp.
> 
> ok! Guess I'll have to post 59 more times then! :haha:Click to expand...

58..........

ok, just kidding... :dohh:


----------



## mamaxm

hahahahah sg i had the 1,999th post, left it and came back a little while later, no one had posted so i posted the 2,000th and said "well if no one else is going to take it i certainly will!" :haha:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mamaxm said:


> hahahahah sg i had the 1,999th post, left it and came back a little while later, no one had posted so i posted the 2,000th and said "well if no one else is going to take it i certainly will!" :haha:

Yeah, I remember! I missed out, so now I'm going to have to stay up all night and take the day off work tomorrow to make sure I snag it! I'm thinking there will be a race to grab it this time! :trouble:


----------



## MyTurnYet

mamaxm said:


> hahahahah sg i had the 1,999th post, left it and came back a little while later, no one had posted so i posted the 2,000th and said "well if no one else is going to take it i certainly will!" :haha:

Haha, I remember reading that mama! Can't believe how long this thread is becoming! :haha:


----------



## MyTurnYet

SquirrelGirl said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> post 3,000 gets a bfp! i snatched up post 2,000 and i need someone else getting a bfp with me :haha: only 60 posts to go!
> so excited for the next testers! can't wait to see our next bfp.
> 
> ok! Guess I'll have to post 59 more times then! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 58..........
> 
> ok, just kidding... :dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: what are we down to now?


----------



## mamaxm

45 more! no wait 55! 
or 54 now that i've posted.
but i know, when i started the thread i thought maybe 10 girls would join with me and it wouldn't really last, my goodness it has! i love it, it's nice to have so much support.


----------



## Firedancer41

Sorry to those the :witch: got...

AFM, after my mini-meltdown last night :blush: (sorry bout that!) I am more confused than ever about what my body is doing.

Yesterday I did a CP check and found a streak of light pink, and thought it was over. My back has also been *killing* me, and I thought it was PMS symptoms. My nails are rather long, I'm even wondering if I may have nicked myself while checking?? (Or am I grasping at straws here? LOL)

But now today I have had nothing but creamy or even a bit of stretchy clearish CM...not eggwhite, thicker. My back still hurts but I was also on my feet all day working a vendor fair yesterday, so I am wondering if that is the source?

I went back to my previous 3 cycles and each time I noticed spotting, I had it for 1-2 days and then AF started. I haven't had spotting that stopped before AF came. My temp today on 12DPO is still pretty high-last cycle it was close to the coverline by now.

So I'm not sure if I still have a chance? I also had a headache all day, which I often get with AF, but I remember having when I got a positive HPT with DD...

Wish I could fast-forward a couple of days!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Hmmm, sounds to me like you're still in Firedancer! Keep us posted. Fx'd!


----------



## MyTurnYet

ttcstill said:


> My turn- LMAO Chez-it's I love those things...... I hope this is it for you hun...... fx'd still when are you testing again?
> Nothing new to report for me..... CD10 and waiting on my + opk haveing weird twinges in my belly and some lower back pain maybe I am getting ready to O but who knows I symptom spotted to death last month so I am trying really hard not to pay attention to these things..... anyway I just wanted to touch base and send out lots and lots of baby:dust:

I hope so, too!! For me and you...I was exactly like you last month. Symptom spotted like you wouldn't believe and was SO disappointed when no BFP :sad2: This month, I feel relatively normal, so who knows! I'm trying to hold out on testing until the 28th...1 day after AF due. I'll probably cave and test sooner, though.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Firedancer, definitely no worries over having a mini-meltdown! That is what we are here for!!! I'll definitely keep my fingers crossed for you. Hope you get an answer one way or the other (hopefully for the better, though!). It's no fun to be in limbo like this....


----------



## SquirrelGirl

48............. :trouble:


----------



## MyTurnYet

rocksy2185 said:


> Don't worry Rachael, I ended up getting a +opk the day after we had bd'd, so then ended up doing it 4 days in a row, then when it came to the "skip a day then try one last time" day, we were both so tired lol and missed it!
> 
> It is a lot to keep up with, expecially if you're like us and one of you has been ill, or does late shifts, or you have kids or whatever...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> xx

EXACT same thing happened to me this month...hoping it's still worked! Fx'd:thumbup:


----------



## MyTurnYet

SG, love that icon. Looks like we're at 46, but I'm going to miss 3,000 because I'm toooo tired.:sleep: Off to bed! Night all! Unless I sneak on at like 4 AM to take the 3,000 :rofl:


----------



## MyTurnYet

mamaxm said:


> i think i might need to do a daily TTC fact. i love finding new ones i didn't know about. i'll post them in bold on here, kind of like a daily horoscope but it's just another tidbit of info to drive all of us mad :haha:

Just saw this...love this idea! Ok, really am off to bed now.


----------



## mimiwc2010

Geee, thanks squirrel! First you make me :cry: with this one:


SquirrelGirl said:


> It's definitely time for some BFPs in here. Let's start with one for my TTC Buddy *Mimiwc2010*, please! :friends:

Then you make me :rofl: with this one:


SquirrelGirl said:


> I'm thinking there will be a race to grab it this time! :trouble:

and then kill me with this one:


SquirrelGirl said:


> 48............. :trouble:

And THAT's why we HAVE to be bump buddies!!! :hugs:

Myturn, FF says I should wait til APR24 (yeah right!). But my cycle is around 29-30 days, so supposed to be getting the witch soon. I am getting lots of symptoms, but I'm prob symptom spotting like crazy! Except, I feel emotional this time. Usually PMS makes me feel like a bitch from hell and super irritable, not emotional. Having AF-like mild cramps as I type. But, like you, I'm so scared of the test's outcome that I think I'd rather avoid to test. When do you WANT to test???

YEY firedancer...you're still in the game with us!!!:flower:

I better post fast, or squirrel will club me to death for taking her #3000 post.:argh: :haha:


----------



## mimiwc2010

(I was really scared of posting that last reply)...ladies, we have a bully!!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Damn straight! :finger:


----------



## mommyB

We missed our "insurance" BD last night....:( Hubby was too tired, I was all ready then he passed out and I couldn't wake him up. So we only got CD8, CD10, CD11(+OPK), and CD12(+OPK). I hope that was enough, I keep getting a really dull cramping feeling on and off since last week. So I thought I would take an OPK just to see, it was negative. So I don't know what these cramps are considering I never get cramps after O. Oh well.


----------



## mamaxm

HAHAH you girls crack me up :rofl:
i can say from experience there usually aren't alot of posts until around 6AM (my time.. it's 10:37 here) so i think y'all will be good till the morning! i'm a night owl and usually check the thread every couple hours but i'm so tired i doubt i will tonight. OH needs to hurry up, get home, feed me and do me. for the sake of SMEP. :haha:
waiting to make my cup of RRL tea until it's time to go to bed. usually on SMEP nights i make OH do it so i don't have to get up and move around the swimmers (even though i have a SC in) but he's so bad at making tea or anything in the kitchen. i had him make me a cup last night (had a terrible migraine and didn't want to get up, didn't cheat on SMEP) and after about 20 minutes i asked him why the teapot wasn't whistling, he said 'i dunno' so i got up and looked and he turned the wrong burner on. i said F it and i did it myself. hahaha. i swear he can't even cook pizza rolls. not sure what he'd do without me.


----------



## mamaxm

firedancer: i hope you're still in! keep us updated, i'll change the witch as soon as you tell me to!
mommyB- maybe implantation cramps? 3dpo is a little early but it's happened (i lurk the charts on FF :haha:)


----------



## mommyB

I don't know why I am getting cramps, that's why I took another OPK because I thought maybe I was still OV'ing. Well I am in the 2WW now, my least favourite part of the month....;)


----------



## mamaxm

whatever! i'd kill to be in the 2ww right now. i hate waiting to o more than anything. never know when it's going to happen.
my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

37..........!!! :haha:

I'm losing steam though. After my favorite show is done (Castle on ABC), I'm off to bed. :sleep:


----------



## mamaxm

just finished nancy grace! that's my fav show.
well i guess not just finished, finished it at 9:00. STILL waiting on OH to get home, and i have to do the baking soda finger so he'll probably be home at 11:45, add an hour to that, 12:45, then i have to make my tea and go to bed.. so probably not till 1:30 :(
but i'm ready to go to bed now.. darnit though i am following SMEP to a t this cycle, i started the damn thread i need to set a good example! haha!


----------



## rachael872211

rocksy2185 said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> Help me!!! I am really struggling to stick to the plan!!! lol. Yesterday was supposed to be one of my non BD days, but that didnt happen, so I was wondering do I now miss a day or just BD today as normal? x
> 
> Don't worry Rachael, I ended up getting a +opk the day after we had bd'd, so then ended up doing it 4 days in a row, then when it came to the "skip a day then try one last time" day, we were both so tired lol and missed it!
> 
> It is a lot to keep up with, expecially if you're like us and one of you has been ill, or does late shifts, or you have kids or whatever...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Thank you. It is my shifts that get me. I have lots of PMA for this month because next time round im working nights and doubt we'll get a chance. x


----------



## rachael872211

Reading the baking soda bit...............how can you tell if your CM is too acidic? What causes it to be acidic? x


----------



## new mummy2010

hi everyone sorry not been on for a while af ended yesterday yay!! bring on ov! how is arein doing with your ovacu? mama will hopefully be testing 9th may so please pop me down thank you and good luck everyone


----------



## soph77

I want the 3000 post bfp!!!


----------



## gcgal10

soph77 said:


> I want the 3000 post bfp!!!

 It seems like a much simpler plan than SMEP for that BFP! :thumbup:

With only 1 insurance BD to go, I'm really hopeful with this plan (fingers crossed!). 

I was wondering if anyone can help with a question as you ladies seem to know everything. I'm in or about to be in the 2ww and was in a minor accident on the weekend and have been taking Ibuprofen and Paracetamol for pain relief. I just saw on the packet of Ibuprofen that it said not to take if pregnant - do you think it's ok for the 2ww? Or is there anything safer to take?


----------



## honeybee28

awwww im never gonna get the 3000 bfp im about to go to work lol

just tested this morn 9dpo bfn. obviously. i know it's early but it was a sensitive test so my pma is fading. booooooooo.

hope you ladies are all ok.xx


----------



## yomo

honeybee28 said:


> awwww im never gonna get the 3000 bfp im about to go to work lol
> 
> just tested this morn 9dpo bfn. obviously. i know it's early but it was a sensitive test so my pma is fading. booooooooo.
> 
> hope you ladies are all ok.xx

Don't worry Honeybee it's early days :hugs:


----------



## wisdom

Hi girls, I can't seem to keep up with all the posts plus it doesn't help when you have limited internet access. Anyways, just to let you know that AF :witch:arrived on Saturday - day 26 growlmad:WTF is going on with my cycles) - disappointed as I was not due to test until this am but am feeling more positive about the next cycle - have a game plan - plan to do smep with temping (no opks) and plan to embark on the long overdue weight loss plan. So onwards and upwards.:kiss:

Baby dust to all:dust:


----------



## spencerbear

mimiwc2010 said:


> Precious and tryfor...I am sending lots of love your ways. I know there's not much to say but that we are here for you and that we understand what you're going through. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> samira said:
> 
> 
> Can I still get pregnant if I dont BD today ?:shrug:
> 
> P.S I feel like a BD crazed psycho right now, I promise everyone i am not lol Im just more upset as he knows how much I have been calculating it :nope:
> 
> Samira - I believe it was spencerbear (plz girls, correct me if I'm confusing her) that missed the BD on O day because of a fight too....she got her :bfp:!!! So, you'll be fine! And don't worry about feeling psycho, we all do the same, and I'd be furious too! But do like precious said, get him in the morning, he won't know what hit him! :rofl: I've done that with my DH, he actually loves it and says his day goes so much better after morning :sex:! Go get him girl!
> 
> Myturnyet- I feel the same way, I'm sooo hungry. Maybe it's just the nerves that are making me eat excessively...but sure hope it's because we are in need of extra calories!!!:baby:
> 
> Wanting - I will probably test tomorrow morning. I know I've said/thought I wanted to wait intil I was late, but it was so hard to not do it this morning. I guess I'm scared of a :bfn: so I'm avoiding it a little.
> 
> [-o&lt; Please dear God: give us our :bfp:s!!! [-o&lt;
> 
> Love, the BnB girls... ETA: and boys!Click to expand...

yeah it was me....really thought i wouldnt of done it after that but got my BFP.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hiya!!! I'm on the Sperm Meets Egg Plan and on day 13 at moment and about to Ovulate day 18 so getting all ready....just :sex: every other day for now until I get my LH Surge. I was just re-reading the site about Sperm Meets Egg Plan and everytime I read it I see something different that makes me feel more positive and determined. I feel really confident about this plan. The following two points are worth remembering when trying this plan.

1. If you are not successful the first month, it is not because your sperm did not get to your egg. 75% of eggs are lost within the first 14 days due to normal genetic damage or failure to fertilize. Just keep trying!

2. An early period is not an indication of an early miscarriage, even if you know you timed your trying perfectly. Usually it means that the egg was not fertilizable, and so progesterone was not adequately produced. This shortens your cycle. Sometimes eggs simply don't develop properly during the ovulation process. It is usually a one-month problem.

These 2 points give me great confidence as I have noticed a few girls on the front page have been getting :witch: early. This tells me that the above happened and that next time or the time after IT WILL HAPPEN FOR THEM! AS IT WILL FOR US ALL! I REALLY DO BELIEVE THIS! 

Love to you all and :dust:


----------



## xLuciax

Morning beautys how are we noticed EWCM this morning but still getting some thick cm think ovulation should be tomorrow just wanted ur opinions girls what %age do u think I have of getting preg this month BD twice early and late Sunday cause can't c OH for week 1/2 should ovulate tomorrow what are the chances that sperm are still living inside me from sunday? Don't have much hope this month


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Xluciax....I think you may still have a chance cos your egg should come out ready to greet the :spermy: if they are waiting around since Sunday which was 3 days ago. Your CM might be watery inside your cervix. We only feel our mucus as it passes the cervix but I always think that it might be different as you get up inside our uterus and tubes hehe x


----------



## xLuciax

MissyMooMoo said:


> Xluciax....I think you may still have a chance cos your egg should come out ready to greet the :spermy: if they are waiting around since Sunday which was 3 days ago. Your CM might be watery inside your cervix. We only feel our mucus as it passes the cervix but I always think that it might be different as you get up inside our uterus and tubes hehe x

Thanks missymoo hehe  that's true well I counted the hours the sperm have been in there for since BD although I supose u take 1 hour away since takes them that much to get there so about 39 abd I think the given time is around 72 hours for suvival so I really hope oo we are on the same CD


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you. Hope you get your :bfp: in 16 days. Keep us posted! x 

Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## gingerwhinger

Well ladies my bloods from last friday were positive but the doctor said not as high as would be expected so no surprise i am now bleeding heavy massive painfull clots. We are gutted and we are going to have a couple of months of ntnp. Fingers crossed for us all, what a roller coaster.


----------



## spencerbear

I am sorry ginger, sending lots of :hugs: your way


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I'm sorry, I already lost track of who asked. I was searching the later posts to see if anyone answered it.... Rushing off to work (was checking to see if I could get that coveted 3000th post! Guess not!! :trouble: ) I love that icon! :haha:

Anyway, to the lady asking about Ibuprofen. Best thing to do would be to ask your doctor. But personally, I guess I would go ahead and take it. Your little bean wouldn't be implanted til 7-10ish days after you O so, how long are you planning to take the Ibuprofen??

I believe what's bad about it is that it thins the blood, which is obviously bad if you want everything to stay up there and be a good resting spot!

Just give your doctor's office a call and see what they say, but I wouldn't be too terribly worried at this point. Good luck!!!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

grrrrrrrrrrrrr.... I can't really log on at work to get my 3000th post, and I need to leave in 8 minutes to get to work on time........ hmmmmmmmmmm what to do, what to do....


I guess I'll give it up for another lucky lady to take it THIS TIME... but next time, it'll be MINE ... ALLLL MIIIIIINE!!!! :bodyb:

BTW.... what are we going to get at the 10,000th post?? TWINS?!?! :rofl:


----------



## AreIn83

Ooooh, I'll make sure I stay away from 10, 000 then. 
I got a Peak on my OvaCue this morning but I'm really skeptical, I guess I could O tomorrow but it seems so early. Maybe my OPKs have been wrong all along!


----------



## wantingagirl

Sorry Wisdom and all the other girls that got their AF

Yes Sara hows it going with Ovacue?

Anyone else adding anything else to their plan this month. Im dumping the EPO seriously cant handle the headaches. More hopeful this month as started using softcups

MissyMooMoo what great info hun thanks that has given me PMA mamaxm is great for all diff kinds of info too and there is no way I am going to get 3000 posts lol!!!
How long have you been trying for Missy and are you doing anythinge else other than SMEP

Emily how are you doing are you close to testing yet? Hope I got yur name right (honeybee)

Lucia think you still have a great chance I have heard in the best conditions can live up to 5-7 days is that right girls?

gingerwhinger - Hun I am so sorry I dont really know what to say except I am here to talk if you need to. It is a rollercoaster and feel very lucky to have this thread to talk to girls in the same situation :hugs: 

haha... yay to twins I will take all I can get 1, 2 whatever SG. How is your yoga going?

mmmm sara is there anything else you have been taken to OV earlier?


----------



## AreIn83

Ok, I have to tell you girls about my dream last night. No idea where it came from. DH and I were living in my parent's house but she wasn't there. We were laying on my old bedroom floor and I started taking off his pants and I notice that his penis has been painted. Like metallic blue with swirly purple, red and yellow designs. And I asked him about it and he said it was just a temporary tattoo and it would wear off. But like his entire guy was painted. So I started to...uh, get a closer look? And he jumped up and looked out the window and his sister and brother were getting off the school bus and coming inthe house so he pulled up his pants and ran out. I was PISSED! So I go into the other room and was buttoning up my pants and notice I have two huge vine tattoos on either hip bone (I have tattoos but not there, that area is not and will never be pretty enough to show off after my C-section) and he came in and I just kept saying "No, forget it, I don't want a baby anyway" and then my alarm went off. 

Metallic blue penis....I'll think about this all day


----------



## SquirrelGirl

AreIn83 said:


> Ooooh, I'll make sure I stay away from 10, 000 then.
> I got a Peak on my OvaCue this morning but I'm really skeptical, I guess I could O tomorrow but it seems so early. Maybe my OPKs have been wrong all along!

oooh maybe they have!!! Go get him. :sex:

ok, now I'm officially going to be really late. hahaha. This is why I shouldn't log on here in the morning!


----------



## AreIn83

Hi wanting!!! I've been taking a lot this month so that may all have something to do with it. Black Cohosh, Red Raspberry, Metafolate. 

Interesting fact, some researchers have done studies that have shown that a folic acid deficiency can directly effect fertility hormones.


----------



## AreIn83

No kidding!!! I should have had DD out of bed 10..oops, 13 minutes ago.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

wantingagirl said:


> haha... yay to twins I will take all I can get 1, 2 whatever SG. How is your yoga going?

It's going really well. I started a journal in the TTCJournal section if anyone is interested. Found some "Fertility Yoga" poses, so going to try to do those as much as I can!! :baby:

Ok, ok, I really must go now!

Have a fantastic day everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

aaaaaaah, but now I"m so close!!!! 9 more!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

oh, and I would take twins in a heartbeat. It would be sooooo hard, I know, but if I want three kids, I've gotta get on it!!!! Come on.... TWINS!!!!!! Too bad they don't run in my family AT ALL........ :baby::baby:


----------



## AreIn83

They run in my family, both DH's and my grandparents have twin brother and sisiters. I'm trying to help you here....


----------



## SquirrelGirl

lol, thanks arein!

Six!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Five


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Four


----------



## Firedancer41

Morning ladies!

So I had to pee this morning at 4:45, a full hour before I normally wake. I temped, and it was still a decent temp, 97.45. I decided to use my last HPT, and the sucker turned + immediately. I am still in shock, but I got my :bfp::happydance::cloud9::dance::yipee::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/


----------



## AreIn83

Four


----------



## SquirrelGirl

ok, ok, probably annoying the crap out of everyone! I"m already soooooo late for work, what the hell! :haha:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

3000???


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:wohoo:
:wohoo:
:wohoo:
:wohoo:
:wohoo:
:wohoo:

Ok, now I'm seriously late!!!!! BnB is so darned addicting!!! Love you ladies!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Firedancer41 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> So I had to pee this morning at 4:45, a full hour before I normally wake. I temped, and it was still a decent temp, 97.45. I decided to use my last HPT, and the sucker turned + immediately. I am still in shock, but I got my :bfp::happydance::cloud9::dance::yipee::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I almost missed this in my quest for 3000! Holy Crap! That is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo exciting!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AreIn83

Sara, it's all you!


----------



## AreIn83

Firedancer41 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> So I had to pee this morning at 4:45, a full hour before I normally wake. I temped, and it was still a decent temp, 97.45. I decided to use my last HPT, and the sucker turned + immediately. I am still in shock, but I got my :bfp::happydance::cloud9::dance::yipee::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/

YAAAAAAAYYYYY! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## soph77

Bum, just missed the 3000!!!

But HUGE congratulations firedancer!!!!! SOOOO happy for you, good news for me to go to bed on :)

Night ladies


----------



## honeybee28

firedancer YEEEEEEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have you had any bfns before now? any symptoms?

wanting, yeah my name is Emily, i tested this morn on 9dpo, got a bfn, i know it's too early but it was a10miu test so wouldnt it show a faint line by now if i was pregnant?

i have this funny thing really low down, like around my hip bones/pubic bone. it's not an ache or cramps, im just aware of it, it's so mild i must be imagining it. im clearly going crazy.


----------



## Firedancer41

honeybee28 said:


> firedancer YEEEEEEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have you had any bfns before now? any symptoms?
> 
> wanting, yeah my name is Emily, i tested this morn on 9dpo, got a bfn, i know it's too early but it was a10miu test so wouldnt it show a faint line by now if i was pregnant?
> 
> i have this funny thing really low down, like around my hip bones/pubic bone. it's not an ache or cramps, im just aware of it, it's so mild i must be imagining it. im clearly going crazy.

TY :) I'm still in the *don't quite believe it* stage! My only symptoms were what I thought was PMS-lower achy back, headache, kind of a heavy feeling in the abdomen. And on Sunday when I did a CP check I found a small streak of pink blood, which now I think was IB-related.

Funny thing is, when I was PG with my last, I had a craving for Grape Fanta, which White Castle has on fountain. Last night when I was asleep, hubby and his friend went there and he brought me back a grape Fanta, and put it in the fridge for today. Perfect timing haha!

BTW, when I was PG with DD, I tested negative at 10DPO with an early HPT, so I think you are testing too soon :) Fxed for ya!


----------



## Titi

mamaxm said:


> btw titi, i've always wanted a french bulldog (it looks like that's what you've got) we could only find one at a pet shop.. can't remember the name but one of those HORRIBLE chain ones they have in malls? she was so sick and i wanted her so bad but they wanted to charge me around 4,000 for her and we just couldn't do it, especially since we got our basset from a very nice family that didn't breed, their bassets just happened to have a litter for $300. OH says next time we have to get a pound dog (not for financial reasons, just because there are dogs that need homes and bla bla bla..) but i do love frenchies :)

Thank you so much. We have three dogs, all different breeds but now that I have a Frenchie it is all I will ever get from now on......she is so awesome. She's my best "little" friend....my baby for now....I love her to pieces!


----------



## honeybee28

yey you!! 
thanks i hope you're right lol.xx


----------



## honeybee28

ginger, im so sorry, hope you're ok.xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Wow thats a really strange dream Sara lol..... I was in the final of dancing on ice in my dream and I keep getting a dream that cheating on my DH WTF?

mmmm thats a good fact I take pregnacare which thinks has everything in it

Cool SG I will have a look - have a fab day too! I might start one too have a feeling im going to be trying for a long time yet
hehe.... your so funny posting over and over!

Firedancer I am so happy for you. Your angel will be looking at his brother or sister from above. H&H 9 months. Did you do anything different hun? xx

ha Emily didnt want to keep on calling you that if it wasnt your name. Just some info my sis didnt get a very very light positive on that until she was 6 days late so could still just be too early

Nite nite Soph


----------



## trying 4 3rd

Firedancer41 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> So I had to pee this morning at 4:45, a full hour before I normally wake. I temped, and it was still a decent temp, 97.45. I decided to use my last HPT, and the sucker turned + immediately. I am still in shock, but I got my :bfp::happydance::cloud9::dance::yipee::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!:happydance: Have a H&H 9 months hun!!!!!


----------



## honeybee28

thanks Wanting, i sooooo hope it happens this month, ive warned dh i will probably have a breakdown if the witch shows this month lol.

i dont know what i'd do without all my bnb girls, you ladies are the best.

gotta go back to work now, catcha later.xxxx


----------



## Firedancer41

wantingagirl said:


> Wow thats a really strange dream Sara lol..... I was in the final of dancing on ice in my dream and I keep getting a dream that cheating on my DH WTF?
> 
> mmmm thats a good fact I take pregnacare which thinks has everything in it
> 
> Cool SG I will have a look - have a fab day too! I might start one too have a feeling im going to be trying for a long time yet
> hehe.... your so funny posting over and over!
> 
> Firedancer I am so happy for you. Your angel will be looking at his brother or sister from above. H&H 9 months. Did you do anything different hun? xx
> 
> ha Emily didnt want to keep on calling you that if it wasnt your name. Just some info my sis didnt get a very very light positive on that until she was 6 days late so could still just be too early
> 
> Nite nite Soph

Thanks Wanting. This was our 3 cycle TTC, 2nd cycle charting, and 1st month following SMEP!


----------



## tryforbaby2

:dance: Congrats Firedancer!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!

:hugs: Ginger, I can't imagine the pain you are feeling. I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

OHHHHH Firedancer :dance: I am so happy for you :bunny:


----------



## AreIn83

I can't click on anyone's tickers to get to their charts! What's up with that? ttcstill-I was going to chart stalk you but it won't let me.


----------



## AreIn83

Ok, I just can't click on yours ttcstill.


----------



## wantingagirl

I know im the same my hubby is well prepared lol... I couldnt get through it without your girls we all understand what we are going through 

See you later Emily xxx

NP Firedancer so very happy for you. Ugh this is my third month of SMEP I dont think it agrees with me lol....

Off to get some things done jee so I have been on here all day so addictive lol.... catch up with you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## AreIn83

Wanting- It was incredibly strange and I told DH about it on the phone and he said I could paint it if I wanted to....harharhar. Funny guy...


----------



## Precious318

ginger, I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs:

CONGRATULATIONS firedancer!!!!!!:thumbup:

Squirrel Girl - I'm glad you got the 3000th post...you were ready to fight for it...LOL!!

Honeybee - maybe you tested too early...give it a couple days...GL!!!

I want my AF to be over so that I can go on to the next cycle...I have a question for you ladies...I think I have a short luteal phase what can I take to lengthen it? Since my AF showed five days early I'm really confused about my cycle days and such..thanks


----------



## AreIn83

Some women take Soy and EPO can help also. How long was your cycle in total?


----------



## ttcstill

Arein I have no idea why ..... nut I should be o ING soon and my chart looks a lot better this month.....hopefully this will be my last month ttc.


----------



## Precious318

It went from 36 days to 31 :shrug:


----------



## Precious318

ttcstill said:


> Arein I have no idea why ..... nut I should be o ING soon and my chart looks a lot better this month.....hopefully this will be my last month ttc.

GL ttcstill....I hope this is your last month trying!!!


----------



## Nessicle

for the ladies in the UK just had this through to my inbox at work - you can buy IC's, opk's, softcups etc here 

10% Discount coupon 

Use online coupon code save10 before mid-night on Sunday 26th April 2010 to receive a 10% discount at either of our sites below when spending over £5

www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk


----------



## mamaxm

rachael- you can test by buying pH strips.. an indicator is if you have alot of creamy CM when you shouldn't (like me.. all cycle. haha.)

ginger- huge :hugs: i hope you feel better :cry: 

arein- I TOLD YOU YOU WOULD O TODAY!!! believe it and get to bd'ing. :D also, i've been trying to click on people's charts too, most people's don't work for me either! yours works though, does mine? if not i'm posting a link again.

squirrelgirl- no you didn't count down to 3,000. :rofl: you girls are funny. 

FIREDANCER!!!!!!!!! A BFP?!?!??!?!?!? CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:



so i did the baking soda finger! i actually noticed after an hour CM had increased to the point where i really didn't think i needed preseed, but i used a tiny bit anyways just to be safe. it does sting a little bit at first, not badly it's just uncomfortable for around 10 minutes, then it goes away. if anyone decides to do it, DO NOT GET IT ON THE CERVIX!!! apparantly that hurts bad. i'm definetely doing it again, maybe every other BD.

okay so, the last couple days i've been waking up around 2 hours later than when i took my first temperatures and i've been using the bbt adjuster basically every day for four days.. do you think i should stop and 2 hours wont make a huge difference? or keep using the adjuster? i can go back and readjust the temperatures to be their original ones if y'all think i should, the difference in timing is all basically 2 hours.
what do you think?


----------



## new mummy2010

Big hugs to ginger:hugs:
And big congrats to firedancer on you:bfp:
well ladies cycle day 8 for me yipee!!
Did bd last night oops,:wacko::dohh: is that a prob?
should we today or miss a day HELP!!
Hi arein soooo glad your getting pos ov on your groovy machine sounds cool!!:happydance::yipee:


----------



## gingerwhinger

Thanks everyone and congrats firedancer! I feel rubbish but beany didnt stick for a reason i suppose, its impossible to dwell when i have a five year old bouncing about, wish this part would hurry up and end though.

Onwards we go girls xx


----------



## gingerwhinger

Thanks everyone and congrats firedancer! I feel rubbish but beany didnt stick for a reason i suppose, its impossible to dwell when i have a five year old bouncing about, wish this part would hurry up and end though.

Onwards we go girls xx


----------



## mamaxm

Warrior Wisdom for the day:

*The Jump and Dump*
This is for TTC a girl. To jump up right after sex and run to the toilet; dumping all sperm in there. The theory is you are dumping out the y sperm and only the x remain. 



not that i reccomend this for us girls that just want a baby regardless of sex, but it's interesting that the ladies on gender swaying forums have a name for it.. the jump and dump :haha:


----------



## mimiwc2010

OMG...is it possible that this thread get better? A metallic blue and purple penis, bfn's (me and honeybee :nope::hugs:), a :bfp:!!!!!! YEY Firedancer!!! I jumped out of my seat when read that in between the 3000 post countdown. I was so not expecting that!!! So happy for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance:. H&H pregnancy girl.

wisdom - are you doing anything else to predict the ov date?

:hugs:ginger:hugs: probably a break is a good thing for you guys now. This journey can get stressful!!



SquirrelGirl said:


> BTW.... what are we going to get at the 10,000th post?? TWINS?!?! :rofl:

 :rofl: You just could not let that post go, huh?!?! I really hope it gets you a BFP soon!!!! I wonder what your excuse was when you walked in late for work this morning :-k

AreIn - maybe that's been the issue all along, the OPKs might not be as accurate as the monitors. FXd this is the answer to your questions!

mama - For me, 2-3 hours does make a big difference, but I read somewhere on FF that adjusting the bbt is not very good for accuracy.


----------



## mamaxm

newmummy- skip a day. you want as many swimmers as possible :)


----------



## mamaxm

mimi- i switched them back, haha. now my chart is not nearly as pretty but much more accurate at least!


----------



## mimiwc2010

mamaxm said:


> it's interesting that the ladies on gender swaying forums have a name for it.. the jump and dump :haha:

I wish I had the luxury of choosing sex...I just want a baby, darn it!!!!! Is that too much to ask!?!??! :growlmad: Ok, done with the mini rant...:kiss:


----------



## mamaxm

mimi- TOTALLY AGREE.. these girls know they'll get pregnant on the first or second cycle. they already know! they're not worried about conceiving at all! just getting the sex they want!
just thought it was interesting. i know i've jumped up and ran to pee after sex a few times in the past, there's a name for it and a purpose apparantly! hahahahah!


----------



## new mummy2010

mamaxm said:


> newmummy- skip a day. you want as many swimmers as possible :)

was thinking that ,so if i miss today do i miss tomorrow too still or go for odd numbers!?:wacko:


----------



## mamaxm

stay with odd numbers, it wont make a difference. last cycle i got my bfp with odd numbers and i think ness did too.


----------



## new mummy2010

ok didnt realise it could be odd or even thought it had to be defo start on cycle day 8 i get very confused lol!!


----------



## stardust22

Firedancer WELL DONE YOU!!!! very happy for you.

Ginger - my heart goes out to you. Make sure you take the time you need to recover and we are all here for you anytime!

Mamaxam - I will let you know my next testing date in May, if thats ok. i am waiting to hear from Clearblue. I have been accepted to take part in a clinical study of their products and waiting to hear which group I am in. basically if I get group a - i get a clearblue monitor and all test sticks for 3 months and have to complete a diary and send urine samples off (all paid postage etc) or and this is the bad bit! I get group B, who have to just carry on as normal for 3 cycles and not use OV sticks or monitor symptoms of ov and also send in urine samples for them to test. 

I just pray I am group A!!!!!

Keep you posted.


----------



## spencerbear

Firedancer41 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> So I had to pee this morning at 4:45, a full hour before I normally wake. I temped, and it was still a decent temp, 97.45. I decided to use my last HPT, and the sucker turned + immediately. I am still in shock, but I got my :bfp::happydance::cloud9::dance::yipee::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/

thts great news, so happy for you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

wantingagirl said:


> MissyMooMoo what great info hun thanks that has given me PMA mamaxm is great for all diff kinds of info too and there is no way I am going to get 3000 posts lol!!!
> How long have you been trying for Missy and are you doing anythinge else other than SMEP

Hi there, this is our 3rd cycle and I am also taking Robittusin from day 10 (the dose on the bottle) and I am using CBFM and CP OPK. Drinking a TONNE of water and so is DH. Eating healthier and exercising too. DH is on Semenax which increase semen and I mix this in his Readybrek haha. The oats are also good for testosterone and semen. We have given up alcohol too!!! I have also been using Preseed as I do not really notice stringy EWCM. But I only came off the BCP in January. x


----------



## LadyofRohan

Can I join, ladies?

I've been following the SMEP except that I didn't start BDing every other day until CD 14 because I have a long cycle. I hope that's ok. I usually get a positive OPK on CD 21 or 22. If I started using OPKs on CD 8 or 10 like the plan says I'd never get a positive in 10 tests, lol. :wacko:

I should be getting a positive OPK today or tomorrow so my testing day is May 4th!!!

Good luck to everyone!!! :happydance:

(I told myself that I wasn't going to use OPKs this cycle, but this SMEP thread is too tempting to pass up! :haha:)


----------



## mimiwc2010

Welcome Lady! You'll have fun here!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi LadyofRohan Yes good luck and :dust: to you. How long is your cycle?


----------



## elvis

Good morning - unfortunately I was visited by AF over the weekend. It came a bit late so we were hopeful. Here's to next month! Baby dust to all. (I was down to test on 4/17)


----------



## xLuciax

congrats to the person who got their BFP I was reading through my emails from threads on BNB couldnt quite remember who it was woo!


----------



## mimiwc2010

:hugs:elvis:hugs:


----------



## mamaxm

:hugs:elvis! so sorry.
i have a god awful migraine. it's too early for this crap! :haha:
can't wait to do an opk. c'mon o i know you want to start early..


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hello, I'm on CD 10 and started following the SMEP on CD& (just to be safe). I started testing with OPK yesterday (I'm an eager beaver) and will follow this to a T. This is going on our 2nd year of trying but have recently gotten fallopian tubes unblocked so I'm feeling really good about this. Both very healthy, lost weight, no alcohol for months and getting excersize. This is our month ladies! Let's show that HPT who's boss. I'll be testing on May 8th. That's DH and I's birthday week....can't think of better birthday gifts.


----------



## stardust22

isnt it weird how everyone elses Ov seems to come around so quick, except your own!! :wacko:


----------



## LadyofRohan

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hi LadyofRohan Yes good luck and :dust: to you. How long is your cycle?

Thanks!

My cycle is normally 35-38 days long, with ovulation around day 21.


----------



## LadyofRohan

I'd like to add that I like the SMEP. The past three cycles DH and I just BDed every day for five days up to ovulation and then three days after and we were just knackered by the end of it. And of course on a schedule like that there's little room for romance :blush: Now with BDing every other day we're both less stressed and able to enjoy ourselves more.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

LadyofRohan said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Hi LadyofRohan Yes good luck and :dust: to you. How long is your cycle?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> My cycle is normally 35-38 days long, with ovulation around day 21.Click to expand...

Wow I thought mine was long which is 32 days with ovulation always on day 18 without fail so far since coming off the pill Cilest x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

LadyofRohan said:


> I'd like to add that I like the SMEP. The past three cycles DH and I just BDed every day for five days up to ovulation and then three days after and we were just knackered by the end of it. And of course on a schedule like that there's little room for romance :blush: Now with BDing every other day we're both less stressed and able to enjoy ourselves more.

Yeah I feel the same I hate just going at it like a machine haha! It takes all the romance out of it and sometimes I just feel like I want the romance and could do without the :sex:!! I don't think that's a bad thing though. I do like the :sex: don't get me wrong but it seems when you are TTC that it becomes mechanical and psychologically you are both aware that this is the reason you are doing it. Sort of takes the passion out of things. :-( 

Before we TTC we had :sex: whenever we wanted and we were really ready for it when we did but we never really left it long naturally this way I would say we did it on average around 3 times a week when not TTC which isn't so bad haha!

I have been seeing posts on here from some girls where their DH are saying they don't wanna :sex: and they get really upset. One girl was in tear the other day saying that her DH spoilt here SMEP because he was too tired to :sex: . I must admit though for some strange weird mad reason that I am always more horny when I O. I don't know about the other girls on here. Are you the same? Or am I a bit weird haha


----------



## LadyofRohan

MissyMooMoo said:


> LadyofRohan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Hi LadyofRohan Yes good luck and :dust: to you. How long is your cycle?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> My cycle is normally 35-38 days long, with ovulation around day 21.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow I thought mine was long which is 32 days with ovulation always on day 18 without fail so far since coming off the pill Cilest xClick to expand...


Yeah, I'm jealous of anyone who has a 28 day cycle :haha:

It's sad that sometimes I can skip a whole month without testing if it falls within the 35 days. So basically CD1 was March 30th and I won't be scheduled to test until May 4th--so I just skip the whole month of April :wacko:


----------



## samira

Firedancer - WOOOO HOOOO for youuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!! that made me smile Mabrook! as they say over here... congrats:thumbup::happydance:

Newmummy - Everyone has told me everyother day as apparently its better for the guy to have a rest for his ermm stuff (dont know the abbreviation for that sorry):blush:

LadyofRohan - I know this thread is great, unfortnately I am not too experienced to answer your Questions but welcome to the forum 

Elvis & Ginger - Sorry the witch got you:-( all the best for next cycle lots of luck your way:hugs:

Mamamirfy - Good luckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

Squirrel Girl- fab you got the 3000th post :happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

When I was 21 I had Identical Twin Daughters and that seemed easy. I was on Logynon pill then and came off it, never even got a :witch: was preggars before anyone could click their fingers. We :sex: every morning and every night!! I just though then that all the :sex: would do the trick. Well I was in shock when I found out I was expecting Twins. Real shock. The first symptom I got was that I had Ribena in a carton and after drinking it I started to feel sickly. Then I started to smell things stronger. Then after another week I was exhausted and virtually had to be carried everywhere. Then I couldn't eat a thing becaus the sickness was all the time haha. I even went to the doctors asking why I was never hungry and worried that I would kill them. I had to force food down myself for around 5 months and the only thing I seemed to be able to eat was Cheese and Onion Pie and Curry sauce and even then I would go and throw up a few times in between eating it. It was weird. I would then go back and finish the rest off.


----------



## samira

MissyMooMoo said:


> LadyofRohan said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to add that I like the SMEP. The past three cycles DH and I just BDed every day for five days up to ovulation and then three days after and we were just knackered by the end of it. And of course on a schedule like that there's little room for romance :blush: Now with BDing every other day we're both less stressed and able to enjoy ourselves more.
> 
> Yeah I feel the same I hate just going at it like a machine haha! It takes all the romance out of it and sometimes I just feel like I want the romance and could do without the :sex:!! I don't think that's a bad thing though. I do like the :sex: don't get me wrong but it seems when you are TTC that it becomes mechanical and psychologically you are both aware that this is the reason you are doing it. Sort of takes the passion out of things. :-(
> 
> Before we TTC we had :sex: whenever we wanted and we were really ready for it when we did but we never really left it long naturally this way I would say we did it on average around 3 times a week when not TTC which isn't so bad haha!
> 
> I have been seeing posts on here from some girls where their DH are saying they don't wanna :sex: and they get really upset. One girl was in tear the other day saying that her DH spoilt here SMEP because he was too tired to :sex: . I must admit though for some strange weird mad reason that I am always more horny when I O. I don't know about the other girls on here. Are you the same? Or am I a bit weird hahaClick to expand...

Hey that was me who got sad actually sad and crazy but i woke up feeling better and following the ladies advice on here i just mentioned Bding this morning :happydance:and he jumped at the chance so I forgive him quickly, however i am not sure I have followed the plan properly so next month if no success this month at least I am more experienced in the SMEP. I think my husband feels under pressure bless him:blush: BTW if you read how i was feeling last night you will see I quickly forgave him lol. sorry for my outburst ladies

I used to feel horny all the time but since TTC I think its changed my feelings and I am so on edge as everyone keeps saying you should do it missionary in order to have better chance and we should do this and that but doing this position all the time makes it so planned:wacko:


----------



## mamaxm

cheese onion and curry pie is making me a little sick right now, haha! never had it but it doesn't sound so great, then again food is different in the US.
about to do an opk, have a feeling it's going to be -. but CP is extremely high, i can barely touch it. oh i don't know. i just want to be in the 2ww already.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

samira said:


> I used to feel horny all the time but since TTC I think its changed my feelings and I am so on edge as everyone keeps saying you should do it missionary in order to have better chance and we should do this and that but doing this position all the time makes it so planned:wacko:[/QUOTE said:
> 
> We always like the Spoon position. That's our position. I have read that the :spermy: get a better chance because it is greater penetration and very loving at same time.Click to expand...


----------



## mamaxm

the only problem with the spoon position for me is getting the softcup in before the stuff runs out. 
oh & girls talking about sex drive.. i have had NONE, just doing it to do it since starting TTC until i started maca, for the first time in MONTHS i was tempted to cheat on SMEP the other night! i didn't, but it was a close call. i would definetely suggest maca to anyone who needs to up their drive (and OH's too!)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

mamaxm said:


> cheese onion and curry pie is making me a little sick right now, haha! never had it but it doesn't sound so great, then again food is different in the US.
> about to do an opk, have a feeling it's going to be -. but CP is extremely high, i can barely touch it. oh i don't know. i just want to be in the 2ww already.

Hope you get a + !!! hehe :happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

I got my + opk today (3 days later than usual). Messed up a bit with Smep. Did CD8, CD11 and oday is CD14 so will do tonight and next two after xx

Hope everyone has been busy cooking them BFPs xx


----------



## mamaxm

it was a negative :cry: oh well. i hardly ever get + opks cause i'm so bad about taking them, i drink tons (i'm prone to heat exhaustion/strokes and dehydration kicks those in, so i drink alot) so every time i test it's diluted. i should probably just use FMU even though it's not recommended. 
off to watch wife swap and eat some pizza with my pup. it's a rainy day here in tallahassee and i love it.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I've started to worry now. Do you think Spoon position is ok for making babies? I feel really weird saying this but he says he can't climax in missionary. Never had been able to so we always have done spoon. Now I'm worried. Does everybody do missionary? Last night when he had finished he did pull out carefully and I kinda maneauvoured myself carefully and (tmi but here goes) pushed my lips together and then swifly pushed 2 pillars under my hips and I actually fell asleep like this with hips elevated. I don't think anything came back out. Will it be ok?


----------



## Nixilix

hey Missy... think of all the babies conceived in pub toilets, alleys etc... I would think its ok if nothing is "leaking" xxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

mamaxm said:


> it was a negative :cry: oh well. i hardly ever get + opks cause i'm so bad about taking them, i drink tons (i'm prone to heat exhaustion/strokes and dehydration kicks those in, so i drink alot) so every time i test it's diluted. i should probably just use FMU even though it's not recommended.
> off to watch wife swap and eat some pizza with my pup. it's a rainy day here in tallahassee and i love it.

Awww bless you. I bet you get a + in next few days. Yeah I too drink lots and you know what I find it so hard to do the OPK and hold my wee in for 4 hours and not drink. By the time I'm ready to wee I am a wreck and feel like I will explode!! :haha:. You sound like your having a cozy day there watching Wife Swap with your pup. I have 2 pug pups. Your pup looks a cutie. Is he a Basset Hound?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Nixilix said:


> hey Missy... think of all the babies conceived in pub toilets, alleys etc... I would think its ok if nothing is "leaking" xxxx

Yeah I know all the quickies that take place etc lol. And we lay there for hours with our legs up praying that they get to the right spot. Well I do anyhow! haha. 

Hey did you all know that girl :spermy: are slower but healthier than boy :spermy:. Boy :spermy: are quick but have a limited life span whereas girl :spermy: are slow swimmers but last longer. I heard somewhere that if you want a girl that you should :sex: 4 - 5 days before Ov because the only :spermy: left will be the long living survivors GIRLS hehe. Dunno if this is true but I did read this.


----------



## Nixilix

Ive read this. in a lot of places. Wonder if its true?!?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I dunno. To be honest don't care what we have as long as healthy x


----------



## Nixilix

me too.. i second that!


----------



## xLuciax

good late afternoon/evening  whats the topic of convo ?


----------



## honeybee28

hey everyone, alright?
weird thing happened. my boobs are sore, they're always sore in the 2ww. but an hour ago i suddenly got a deep throbbing pain behind my nipple on my right boob only. i touched it and it hurt like hell, then like 10 seconds later it was back to normal. and now im wondering if i imagined it!!! Weird.


----------



## Nixilix

fx for u honeybee!


----------



## honeybee28

thanks nix. i expect it's my mind playing tricks on me lol!!
congrats on your ov btw have fun bding!!


----------



## Nixilix

ta hun!! I cannie wait to get spermy catching!!! Let us know when you test :)


----------



## mimiwc2010

Mamamirfy - welcome and I hope everything works out for you now! Love the attitude and PMA...seems like you're a TTC warrior too! 



stardust22 said:


> isnt it weird how everyone elses Ov seems to come around so quick, except your own!! :wacko:

 Even weirder...how everyone gets their :bfp: so quick! :growlmad: 



MissyMooMoo said:


> I must admit though for some strange weird mad reason that I am always more horny when I O. I don't know about the other girls on here. Are you the same? Or am I a bit weird haha

 That's definitely normal, although not everyone experiences it...your body's way of waying it's rdy for baby-making action. I get horny randomly...I even notice it a lot during AF (ewww).



mamaxm said:


> until i started maca, for the first time in MONTHS i was tempted to cheat on SMEP the other night! i didn't, but it was a close call. i would definetely suggest maca to anyone who needs to up their drive (and OH's too!)

 Between that testament and titi's, I'm definitely starting to take that...wether I get a bfp or not, I'll be buying it today! (Not that I want to cheat on DH, of course)

Missymoomoo and samira - I usually :sex: however I can, cuz to me it's hard enough to get some action going after that +opk, and sometimes DH runs home from the station (military) just for a booty call, and he's been doing excercise right before that. So I'll take what I can get, however I can get it! Some :spermy: are better than none! But, I do flip over and stay still with the wedge pillow under hips for a while after.

:dust: :kiss: and :hug: ladies!


----------



## Lucy0945

Hi!

We didn't end up trying last month as my hubby was away during O time. So please can you delete me from April 10 testing and add me to May 7 testing? Thanks!


----------



## xLuciax

Im a bit confussed today NO smiley on clearblue yet normal internet cheapy says differently?
 



Attached Files:







mail.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mimiwc2010

Honeybee, I had one of those throbbing pains in one of my boobs a few days ago, also like that...came and went in less than 2 seconds. But it was intense!

Hey, so...have a question for those who track CP.

This is my first month tracking it, so I don't really know what mine does throughout the cycle. But, ever since Ov, it has stayed high (I could barely reach it, couldn't even find the hole) and it felt pretty firm. But, this morning, I could reach it super easily and it was a LOT softer! Is it too early for this to happen if I was preggers?


----------



## honeybee28

hmmm that is confusing lucia!!! Is the test line as dark as the control line? to me it looks like it may be a teeny bit lighter but that might be my laptop lol!


----------



## stardust22

xLuciax said:


> Im a bit confussed today NO smiley on clearblue yet normal internet cheapy says differently?

It looks a bit lighter to me hun. I used cheap ones and the line looked dark but was unsure and did the smileys and it didnt come up and then all of sudden 2 days later bang! smiley face and really dark line on the cheapo! keep testing. I did twice a day when I got close.


----------



## xLuciax

stardust22 said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> Im a bit confussed today NO smiley on clearblue yet normal internet cheapy says differently?
> 
> It looks a bit lighter to me hun. I used cheap ones and the line looked dar but was unsure and did the smileys and it didnt come up and then all of sudden 2 days later bang! smiley face and really dark line on the cheapo! keep testing. I did twice a day when I got close.Click to expand...

thanks star dust! I got my first ever smiley on CD 12 last month but negative on a internet cheapy so its the other way around this month lol! hoping for that smiley tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## Nixilix

lucia.. how are you babe? we will be oing together looking at that. maybe its the very start of the surge or the very end of it. mine were so faint and then bam!

mimiwc2010 - With regards to CP, last month after bfp it was high but then dropped and went soft just before mc... but apparently its not a reliable way of checking for CP because can change depending on bowel movement too. Every is differen too xx


----------



## xLuciax

honeybee28 said:


> hmmm that is confusing lucia!!! Is the test line as dark as the control line? to me it looks like it may be a teeny bit lighter but that might be my laptop lol!

yeah it was a weeny weeny bit lighter than the control line does that still mean a negative?


----------



## xLuciax

Nixilix said:


> lucia.. how are you babe? we will be oing together looking at that. maybe its the very start of the surge or the very end of it. mine were so faint and then bam!
> 
> mimiwc2010 - With regards to CP, last month after bfp it was high but then dropped and went soft just before mc... but apparently its not a reliable way of checking for CP because can change depending on bowel movement too. Every is differen too xx

hey nix!! im great how are you? yeah looks like it :-D be good to have a familiar face in the 2ww


----------



## AreIn83

Mimi-You can't track preg by CP until 6 weeks, unless you can see yours :rofl:. Your cervix takes on a bluish hue pretty quickly after implantation occurs.


----------



## xLuciax

LOL whats CP cervix pigment? haha imagine if we could wouldnt that make life easier


----------



## mimiwc2010

AreIn83 said:


> Mimi-You can't track preg by CP until 6 weeks, unless you can see yours :rofl:. Your cervix takes on a bluish hue pretty quickly after implantation occurs.

I think I'm def ss!!! :wacko: Well I better get a speculum, a camera and put DH to work then! :haha: I'm sure he doesn't want to see that though! :blush:

ETA: I know the position itself can vary significantly, even throughout the day. But, how it feels too?!?!?!


----------



## mamaxm

oh no i didn't mean cheat on OH, i meant cheat on the plan! haha!
man i should go buy a speculum :rofl: and a big ole mirror! wouldn't that be nice.. 
ugh i'm so sick of opks, wish i still had my cbfm.. got a false + a couple cycles ago on a blue dye test and went apesh*t, threw it out along with a box of softcups and tons of testing strips, didn't even bother thinking about listing it online or anything, wish i hadn't now but i was so upset i couldn't stand to look at it for another minute.


----------



## stardust22

xLuciax said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> hmmm that is confusing lucia!!! Is the test line as dark as the control line? to me it looks like it may be a teeny bit lighter but that might be my laptop lol!
> 
> yeah it was a weeny weeny bit lighter than the control line does that still mean a negative?Click to expand...

Exactly what mine was like hun, dark but not dark enough. I think it is going to get darker yet. If you have some more cheapos, test again as much as you can!!


----------



## rachael872211

MissyMooMoo said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo what great info hun thanks that has given me PMA mamaxm is great for all diff kinds of info too and there is no way I am going to get 3000 posts lol!!!
> How long have you been trying for Missy and are you doing anythinge else other than SMEP
> 
> Hi there, this is our 3rd cycle and I am also taking Robittusin from day 10 (the dose on the bottle) and I am using CBFM and CP OPK. Drinking a TONNE of water and so is DH. Eating healthier and exercising too. DH is on Semenax which increase semen and I mix this in his Readybrek haha. The oats are also good for testosterone and semen. We have given up alcohol too!!! I have also been using Preseed as I do not really notice stringy EWCM. But I only came off the BCP in January. xClick to expand...

My OH will so be getting readybrek every morning! x


----------



## rachael872211

MissyMooMoo said:


> LadyofRohan said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to add that I like the SMEP. The past three cycles DH and I just BDed every day for five days up to ovulation and then three days after and we were just knackered by the end of it. And of course on a schedule like that there's little room for romance :blush: Now with BDing every other day we're both less stressed and able to enjoy ourselves more.
> 
> Yeah I feel the same I hate just going at it like a machine haha! It takes all the romance out of it and sometimes I just feel like I want the romance and could do without the :sex:!! I don't think that's a bad thing though. I do like the :sex: don't get me wrong but it seems when you are TTC that it becomes mechanical and psychologically you are both aware that this is the reason you are doing it. Sort of takes the passion out of things. :-(
> 
> Before we TTC we had :sex: whenever we wanted and we were really ready for it when we did but we never really left it long naturally this way I would say we did it on average around 3 times a week when not TTC which isn't so bad haha!
> 
> I have been seeing posts on here from some girls where their DH are saying they don't wanna :sex: and they get really upset. One girl was in tear the other day saying that her DH spoilt here SMEP because he was too tired to :sex: . I must admit though for some strange weird mad reason that I am always more horny when I O. I don't know about the other girls on here. Are you the same? Or am I a bit weird hahaClick to expand...

Im weird with you. lol. No apparently increase in labido is a sign of ovulation. I really want it a lot too! 
This is my first month following SMEP and having to miss a day is actually proving quite difficult. I'm not sure if its the thought of not being able to do something makes me want it more, or I feel like I am going to miss something. x


----------



## rachael872211

mamaxm said:


> oh no i didn't mean cheat on OH, i meant cheat on the plan! haha!
> man i should go buy a speculum :rofl: and a big ole mirror! wouldn't that be nice..
> ugh i'm so sick of opks, wish i still had my cbfm.. got a false + a couple cycles ago on a blue dye test and went apesh*t, threw it out along with a box of softcups and tons of testing strips, didn't even bother thinking about listing it online or anything, wish i hadn't now but i was so upset i couldn't stand to look at it for another minute.

Have you ever seen the website www.mybeautifulcervix.com? 

She basically did that............and the thought crossed my mind! lol. Imagine doing that everyday! x


----------



## AreIn83

Mimi-
Yep, you're supposed to feel the same time everyday and chart that. Mine is low in the mornings and high in the mid afternoon and low again in the evening. I chart what I felt in the afternoon.


----------



## AreIn83

The color change is called Chadwick's sign and it's one of the ways they used to test for pregnancy before the days of HPTs and blood tests. That and killing rabbits....

I can get a speculum, no problem but it's getting DH to cooperate that would be the problem. He handles a lot out of me but he'd have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## AreIn83

Girls! I'm so excited! I actually have a little bit of stretch to my CM! Not long stretches but it has some!!!! I'm marking it as EWCM.


----------



## ttcstill

urghhhhhhh I want my + opk already lol...... I am so impatient..... plus we r trying to buy a house so I am super excited about that and a little nervous!!!!! Plus planning a wedding...... wow so much to do all at once !!!! luckily the wedding is probably going to be next year!!!


----------



## mamaxm

ttc still i'm waiting too :( the dollar store tests dont show ANYTHING though, they're probably damaged from the stupid leak in my ceiling, and i already ran out of the smiley ones. i'm just going to keep bd'ing every other day.. unless i get ewcm. which i am expecting after all the water/grapefruit juice/red raspberry tea i've been drinking!


----------



## Titi

honeybee28 said:


> hey everyone, alright?
> weird thing happened. my boobs are sore, they're always sore in the 2ww. but an hour ago i suddenly got a deep throbbing pain behind my nipple on my right boob only. i touched it and it hurt like hell, then like 10 seconds later it was back to normal. and now im wondering if i imagined it!!! Weird.

Hi Honeybee-
I got that exact same pain off and on for days in my lp the first time starting in my 14th or 15th cycle ttc-(I track everything over time in a journal) so I was really hopeful it was a sign but no. It happened again in the next cycle and then last cycle I got a similar feeling in my left ovary-all nothing. : (


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mimiwc2010 said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> BTW.... what are we going to get at the 10,000th post?? TWINS?!?! :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: You just could not let that post go, huh?!?! I really hope it gets you a BFP soon!!!! I wonder what your excuse was when you walked in late for work this morning :-kClick to expand...

Fortunately, no one asked me! I've been working a lot of extra hours, so you know what... I deserved to come in late! And I was ready for a throw down if that means I get my BFP! :haha:


Sorry you got a BFN this morning, but maybe you're just one of those people who doesn't get the BFP til a few days after AF was supposed to arrive! :shrug:


----------



## rachael872211

AreIn83 said:


> Girls! I'm so excited! I actually have a little bit of stretch to my CM! Not long stretches but it has some!!!! I'm marking it as EWCM.

I know what that feels like. This is my first month with noticeable EWCM and it feels exciting! x


----------



## rachael872211

mamaxm said:


> ttc still i'm waiting too :( the dollar store tests dont show ANYTHING though, they're probably damaged from the stupid leak in my ceiling, and i already ran out of the smiley ones. i'm just going to keep bd'ing every other day.. unless i get ewcm. which i am expecting after all the water/grapefruit juice/red raspberry tea i've been drinking!

When you get EWCM when should you start BD every day? I've had it 2 days now but OPK's negative. x


----------



## mamaxm

i'm going to assume i'm o'ing if i get it, because i never have gotten it before. if you usually get it, i'd wait till a +opk unless you have stupid crappy ones like mine. i got a decent line yesterday on a smiley one and then decided to test with the same sample with a dollar store test and got nothing, no line at all which is weird. 
oh my gosh these migraines are killing me. i don't know where they're coming from. and i can't take ibuprofen or anything since it's bad when ttc. ugh.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mamaxm said:


> i'm going to assume i'm o'ing if i get it, because i never have gotten it before. if you usually get it, i'd wait till a +opk unless you have stupid crappy ones like mine. i got a decent line yesterday on a smiley one and then decided to test with the same sample with a dollar store test and got nothing, no line at all which is weird.
> oh my gosh these migraines are killing me. i don't know where they're coming from. and i can't take ibuprofen or anything since it's bad when ttc. ugh.

:hugs: I get migraines too, and I understand about not being able to take ibuprofen....... What we can take makes no difference whatsoever... :nope:


----------



## LuckyD

Wow, that took me ages to catch up!!

Firedancer - congrats!!! :happydance:

I am so jealous of all of you who are about to O...I am at the boring boring boring part of the cycle...CD5 today, AF just gone, waiting for CD8 to BD, nothing happening at all! Actually, it's kind of restful in some ways - I should probably try and enjoy it before the 2WW anxiety kicks in.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh my gosh! I just saw Firedancer congrats but scrolling through and can't find her post? 

Did you get your BFP?????


----------



## mamaxm

oh i am just going on a good ole ttc freak out right now. haha.
posted this as a new thread, but i'm wondering if i should take femaprin. my cycles are usually normal, i think the chem messed up last cycle, but they're usually 28 days always with a short lp, i just don't know if i should take femaprin (vitex) or not.. will it help me at all? or do any of y'all know, i know i'm supposed to be the herb expert but i can't find any answers online.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Firedancer41 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> So I had to pee this morning at 4:45, a full hour before I normally wake. I temped, and it was still a decent temp, 97.45. I decided to use my last HPT, and the sucker turned + immediately. I am still in shock, but I got my :bfp::happydance::cloud9::dance::yipee::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/

Finally found it....CONGRATS!!! yipee::yipee: So happy for you! :happydance::


----------



## MyTurnYet

mamaxm said:


> oh i am just going on a good ole ttc freak out right now. haha.
> posted this as a new thread, but i'm wondering if i should take femaprin. my cycles are usually normal, i think the chem messed up last cycle, but they're usually 28 days always with a short lp, i just don't know if i should take femaprin (vitex) or not.. will it help me at all? or do any of y'all know, i know i'm supposed to be the herb expert but i can't find any answers online.

I haven't tried Femaprin but have used plain Vitex for the first time this month, and appeared to O 3 days earlier than normal...will let you know if it's worked out in terms of BFP in another 7 days!:winkwink:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:


> I haven't tried Femaprin but have used plain Vitex for the first time this month, and appeared to O 3 days earlier than normal...will let you know if it's worked out in terms of BFP in another 7 days!:winkwink:

Wow, you saw a result so soon?? I thought you needed to take it for at least 3 months.... Why did you start taking it? I'm looking to add something that will help my LP/O earlier too.... Already taking B100.... I decided not to take Vitex because I'd read it can mess up cycles that are already regular... so curious as to how yours were before you started taking it?


----------



## MyTurnYet

mamaxm said:


> the only problem with the spoon position for me is getting the softcup in before the stuff runs out.
> oh & girls talking about sex drive.. i have had NONE, just doing it to do it since starting TTC until i started maca, for the first time in MONTHS i was tempted to cheat on SMEP the other night! i didn't, but it was a close call. i would definetely suggest maca to anyone who needs to up their drive (and OH's too!)

I really need to get me some maca! :haha: Seriously, you just sold me on it.


----------



## mamaxm

maca is FAB! i'm a little worried about the vitex but i'm not going to quit in the middle of a cycle, if it doesn't work out this cycle i may drop it and try royal jelly or false unicorn root next cycle. i just don't want it to screw up my cycle and make it any longer.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Hey Squirrel, so I was taking a couple of supplements that are supposed to help conception before I started Vitex. Took FertilAid for about 2 months (though not 3x a day like you're supposed to) and then when that ran out I tried FertilityBlend. Except one of the main ingredients that's supposed to help in both products is Vitex...so I wound up just buying some of that (mostly because it's a lot less expensive!) and taking with my regular multi-vitamin starting the end of last cycle/beginning of this one. 

My cycles are usually every 26-29 days...fairly regular, but a couple of weird long and short ones. From doing OPKs I seemed to be a late O'er...so was concerned about short luteal phase. I got the CBFM 2 months ago. This is my second cycle using it...1st one got LH surge on CD14 or 15, I believe, but this cycle it picked up an LH surge on CD10, confirmed by IC OPK. 

It was unusual for me to get it that early...actually threw my SMEP plan for the month all off! We missed CD8 BD session, so started CD9, then I got the positive OPK so wound up doing CD9, CD10, CD11, and CD12. Phew! I don't know if this month was just a fluke...will let you ladies know next month if O is early again. Unless SMEP plan worked!:winkwink:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh, by the way, I've also added in B-12 complex this month. I've always taken it, but not on a regular basis, and read it can help w/ energy levels when trying to reduce caffeine intake. Which I'm struggling with right now. :coffee:


----------



## mamaxm

man i wish opks would confirm o for me.. i think i've only gotten 2 +opks since starting ttc since i'm so bad about taking them. it looks like i could have o'd on cd11 or i could have o'd yesterday, or my lp could be completely unaffected by the herbs and i wont o for another 4 days :wacko: just fabulous.
oh well. i'll keep bd'ing every other night i guess.


----------



## Firedancer41

MyTurnYet said:


> Oh my gosh! I just saw Firedancer congrats but scrolling through and can't find her post?
> 
> Did you get your BFP?????

I did! And obviously by my rant on Sunday, I was very surprised!!!! LOL


----------



## MyTurnYet

SquirrelGirl said:


> oh, and I would take twins in a heartbeat. It would be sooooo hard, I know, but if I want three kids, I've gotta get on it!!!! Come on.... TWINS!!!!!! Too bad they don't run in my family AT ALL........ :baby::baby:

Haha, STILL trying to catch up from last night, and saw you ladies countdown :rofl: Congrats on the 3,000 SG!!:haha:

Twins run in both my and DH's family...I'd love to have some! Except his cousin just had triplets...naturally. I'd prefer to stick w/ twins. Have a twin niece and nephew and just love them to pieces. It's a ton of work for my sis, but they're just SO cute! Now she is pg w/ her 3rd. They were trying for over a year and then the twins actually came accidentally (they stopped trying for a couple of months), and her new baby came accidentally, too....oops! Gives me hope, though. And I can't wait to be an auntie again! Have read (I think on this board) that being around babies is supposed to help fertility...probably an old wives tale, but I'm banking on it!!:happydance:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Mama, have you thought about the CBFM? I know it's expensive, but I think (so far) is worth it. I honestly would've missed this LH surge because I never started testing that early (although SMEP says to) because O has been shown to come later in the past.


----------



## mamaxm

i had the cbfm, threw it out in a state of AF rage. really wish i had kept it but i got a false + on a blue dye test and when the witch showed i couldn't stand to look at anything ttc related, threw it all out. 
sure i'll be fine, i'm just being grouchy because i'm tired. i usually get strong o pains around o so i'm sure i'll know when it's happening, i just can't stand to use them anymore, too stressful.


----------



## MyTurnYet

mimiwc2010 said:


> Myturn, FF says I should wait til APR24 (yeah right!). But my cycle is around 29-30 days, so supposed to be getting the witch soon. I am getting lots of symptoms, but I'm prob symptom spotting like crazy! Except, I feel emotional this time. Usually PMS makes me feel like a bitch from hell and super irritable, not emotional. Having AF-like mild cramps as I type. But, like you, I'm so scared of the test's outcome that I think I'd rather avoid to test. When do you WANT to test???

Ok, an hour or so later, and I'm STILL trying to catch up on posts...

I'm trying to figure out when to test. :wacko: SMEP says I can test 15DPO, so that'll be Sat. or Sun., I believe (I seriously am not good at remembering what day I'm on), except Sat. is going to be a crazy day for me and am sleeping away from home w/out DH, so don't want to test then because I'll have to spend the night without him, and if I get a BFN I'll be sad, and if I get a BFP, I'll want to be around w/ him to celebrate. 

Then Sunday DH's parents are coming over. So if I test w/ FMU his parent's will show up a little bit later, and either way, again, I will just want some alone time w/ DH. See, I would be pysched that his parent's are coming over because we could share the news in person, but I had an ectopic in the past so want to visit the doctors to ensure HCG levels are rising as they should before sharing w/ our families. 

Ok, so that leaves me to test on my planned day the 28th (one day past AF being due)...but that's a work day, and there is NO WAY I'm going to be able to concentrate on work if BFP. :shrug:

So that was a huge, long (probably boring!) story...In all honesty, I might just be making up excuses because I'm suddenly scared to test. :shy:


----------



## MyTurnYet

mamaxm said:


> i had the cbfm, threw it out in a state of AF rage. really wish i had kept it but i got a false + on a blue dye test and when the witch showed i couldn't stand to look at anything ttc related, threw it all out.
> sure i'll be fine, i'm just being grouchy because i'm tired. i usually get strong o pains around o so i'm sure i'll know when it's happening, i just can't stand to use them anymore, too stressful.

Oh no! I hope I didn't make you relive a bad moment!! I'm sorry... :sad1:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh no! Just realized I'm missing Lost!! Is that where everyone went?


----------



## mamaxm

no! you didn't! haha! i'm just grouchy about when i'm going to o. not the question! plus i have a god awful migraine (apparantly vitex can do that to you.. oh well. i need a baby!)
been reading some pregnancy journals which has heightened my mood a bit, and 16 and pregnant is on (SEASON FINALE AT 11!!!! can't wait.) 
i guess when i see what all this hard work is going to give me back, i feel a little bit better. but this time i'm not telling ANYONE except for you guys and maybe OH (he was so hurt last cycle.. idk yet) until i get to at least 10 weeks. i didn't like all the sympathy i got from the few people i told last time. and now it's all they talk about. can't do it again.


----------



## Firedancer41

Oh ladies, I am just going to be sick....I can't believe I did this...

After shouting my bfp from the rooftops, I realized I read it wrong in the early hours of being half asleep...I had a Facts Plus which shows a plus as a positive, and then a line as the control. I saw 2 lines, got all excited, and now I think AF is really on her way. I kept pulling it out to look at it, and my heart just dropped when I realized the lines were not parallel. I've never used this type of test before.

I just called hubby sobbing-I went from having the happiest day to being beyond crushed. And I feel like a complete ass for making such a dumb mistake. 

Thank God we didn't tell anyone else yet, it's horrifying enough to have to confess it here.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh no, Fire, it's ok...feel v. sad as you must need the biggest hug ever. :hugs: I really wish I could do more for you. :sad1: If this cycle does not work out, you will get it next time...I'm sure of it. I don't know what to say, but am praying for you.


----------



## samira

Firedancer41 said:


> Oh ladies, I am just going to be sick....I can't believe I did this...
> 
> After shouting my bfp from the rooftops, I realized I read it wrong in the early hours of being half asleep...I had a Facts Plus which shows a plus as a positive, and then a line as the control. I saw 2 lines, got all excited, and now I think AF is really on her way. I kept pulling it out to look at it, and my heart just dropped when I realized the lines were not parallel. I've never used this type of test before.
> 
> I just called hubby sobbing-I went from having the happiest day to being beyond crushed. And I feel like a complete ass for making such a dumb mistake.
> 
> Thank God we didn't tell anyone else yet, it's horrifying enough to have to confess it here.


FireDancer41 - Really sorry to hear your news, its an easy mistake to make, it really is, I missed my Ov days i think as I didnt understand the tests properly. please don't be so hard on yourself you are definately NOT an ASS:nope: 

:hugs:I feel very sad as I know how it feels to think that your may have a positive I was 3 weeks late (but it was down to stress not pregnancy) I hope your OK and I think My TurnYet is right, Next cycle could really be the one. which I pray that is .xxxx Good luck to you and your DH for next month and all positive energy your way xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

mamaxm said:


> ttc still i'm waiting too :( the dollar store tests dont show ANYTHING though, they're probably damaged from the stupid leak in my ceiling, and i already ran out of the smiley ones. i'm just going to keep bd'ing every other day.. unless i get ewcm. which i am expecting after all the water/grapefruit juice/red raspberry tea i've been drinking!

LOL i am using the internet cheapies and the lines are getting darker but not at a very progressive pace.....


----------



## ttcstill

HEY!!!! I got a very near positive on my opk just now!!!! WOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!! COME ON STICKY BEAN!!!! 

I have pool league thursday and that was supposed to be our off night, why do i always o on a freaking thursday????? oh well it has to be done!!!! :haha:

Firedancer---- have you started???? maybe it was IB ...... fx'd for you hun!


----------



## mimiwc2010

AreIn83 said:


> I can get a speculum, no problem but it's getting DH to cooperate that would be the problem. He handles a lot out of me but he'd have to draw the line somewhere.

yep, at the labia minora...after that, it's metallic blue and purple penis territory! :haha: Yey for your EWCM!

ttcstill - Congrats on your house, that is always exciting!n I love new life chapters! 

Mamaxm - aren't those tests wrapped in foil. Think that would prevent them from getting wet, no? Hope you girls get your +opk soon.

SG - I sure hope so! [-o&lt; I'll be waiting a few days before testing again or just wait for AF.

Myturnyet - there will be NOTHING to report on O next month...you WILL get your bfp! And that's that!


----------



## mimiwc2010

Firedancer...I'm so sorry babes! :hugs: And, BTW, you shouldn't feel like you're 'confessing'. It can happen to anyone! I'm praying AF doesn't show up and you still get your bfp this month.

BIIIIGGGG :hug: for you!!!!


----------



## rachael872211

MyTurnYet said:


> Mama, have you thought about the CBFM? I know it's expensive, but I think (so far) is worth it. I honestly would've missed this LH surge because I never started testing that early (although SMEP says to) because O has been shown to come later in the past.

How does the CBFM work different to IC? I know it does work better from reading on here, but was just curious how? x


----------



## honeybee28

firedancer you are NOT an ass!! I've done that before, just before we started trying. told dh i though it was positive and he went out to get me more tests. then i found the instructions on line. it was so awful i feel your pain.xxx has the witch shown yet?

im 10dpo, all symptoms have gone. dont even have sore boobies. if the witch shows up on monday i am going to have a breakdown. then im going to buy a cbfm, maca, and preseed because i will be an official tt warrior.

hope you have a good day ladies.xx


----------



## rachael872211

Firedancer41 said:


> Oh ladies, I am just going to be sick....I can't believe I did this...
> 
> After shouting my bfp from the rooftops, I realized I read it wrong in the early hours of being half asleep...I had a Facts Plus which shows a plus as a positive, and then a line as the control. I saw 2 lines, got all excited, and now I think AF is really on her way. I kept pulling it out to look at it, and my heart just dropped when I realized the lines were not parallel. I've never used this type of test before.
> 
> I just called hubby sobbing-I went from having the happiest day to being beyond crushed. And I feel like a complete ass for making such a dumb mistake.
> 
> Thank God we didn't tell anyone else yet, it's horrifying enough to have to confess it here.

:hugs: to you. I would have thought the same thing x


----------



## soph77

Firedancer, I am so sorry, that must have been a heartbreaking realization for you :hugs:


----------



## soph77

Girls I am thinking of starting my smep this month two days early, for mo other reason other than that I am HORNY!!!!!

Now all I need is my husband to hurry up and come home. Actually I am starting to get a little worried. He came and picked the boys up from school at 3 (he works at the high school over the road from the primary school where I work and the boys go to school) because I had a staff meeting. Ended up only being a really short meeting so I got home by 3:45 anyway and they were not home.
I've called him a few times and the phone has rung out. Now they are probably fine, but my imagination is running away from me. Where the hell are they?????


----------



## wantingagirl

hehe sara yes there is only so much my OH would do too. Yay I hope I get some soon too are you very near to OV?

ttcstill did you get your ring yet???Im on same cycle day as you still high day on my monitor, uh man hurry up!

Hey girls im getting terrible migraines too Im taking codeine soluble with paracetamol I dont know if that will make any difference to ttc but cant handle the pain

Firedancer you are amongst friends and you are certainly not an ass. I am still keeping my FX for you let us know. I hope the outcome is good and thinking of you xxx

Oh my gosh Soph hope they are ok?

Hate not getting on this pc at nite miss so much!!!


----------



## soph77

Never mind! They came home. They went to his mates house and our boys and his boys played soccer together. My worry runs away from me sometimes :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Oh thats good thats what mothers do tho and me in general I never stop worrying. 

haha was so funny people talking about being horny close to OV it was a no bed nite last nite and said to hubby cmon we will just do it, totally in the mood and he was like 'no its no bed nite tonite we have to keep to the plan' eh? WTF


----------



## nevertogether

ugh i wanted to try SMEP so bad when DH is in germany for training, but i just don't think i will see him CD8 through when I usually O (CD16.) :( he is going to be two hours from where i am, so i plan on getting a hotel there and his command MIGHT let him see, but the days, times, etc, aren't guaranteed. ugh. i'm going to try to get at least be able to see him CD13 - CD16..you think there is still a chance with just those 4 days?? have my FX'ed!!


----------



## CaptainMummy

nevertogether said:


> ugh i wanted to try SMEP so bad when DH is in germany for training, but i just don't think i will see him CD8 through when I usually O (CD16.) :( he is going to be two hours from where i am, so i plan on getting a hotel there and his command MIGHT let him see, but the days, times, etc, aren't guaranteed. ugh. i'm going to try to get at least be able to see him CD13 - CD16..you think there is still a chance with just those 4 days?? have my FX'ed!!

If you usually O on CD16.. then CD13-16 should be more than enough to cover it! I hope everything works out for you and hopefully you get your BFP!
:dust:
x


----------



## wantingagirl

Nevertogether so sorry you never get too much time together but that sounds good, FX for you. Cant see why that wouldnt work as very close to OV and spermies should have a good shot xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MyTurnYet said:


> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> the only problem with the spoon position for me is getting the softcup in before the stuff runs out.
> oh & girls talking about sex drive.. i have had NONE, just doing it to do it since starting TTC until i started maca, for the first time in MONTHS i was tempted to cheat on SMEP the other night! i didn't, but it was a close call. i would definetely suggest maca to anyone who needs to up their drive (and OH's too!)
> 
> I really need to get me some maca! :haha: Seriously, you just sold me on it.Click to expand...

May sound stupid but what's Maca? lol


----------



## rachael872211

nevertogether said:


> ugh i wanted to try SMEP so bad when DH is in germany for training, but i just don't think i will see him CD8 through when I usually O (CD16.) :( he is going to be two hours from where i am, so i plan on getting a hotel there and his command MIGHT let him see, but the days, times, etc, aren't guaranteed. ugh. i'm going to try to get at least be able to see him CD13 - CD16..you think there is still a chance with just those 4 days?? have my FX'ed!!

Yeah defo! Sounds like really good timing! 

:dust: x


----------



## AreIn83

Lisa- :hugs:

Mimi- :rofl: Man, that was a weird one! 

wanting- OvaCue says today is O day but I had some left over OPKs so I took one last night when I got home and it's neg but my pee was nearly clear as I'd drank a liter of water at work after lunch. I took another this morning, I've had luck with FMU and OPks and neg again. I'm really not sure what to think.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Anyway guess what? I just walked into town and treated myself to a MacDonald Breakfast...you know as you do. Well I do anyway! :coffee::haha: and as I was being served I noticed that the girl serving was Preggars! Well I've seen here lots before but never really noticed her bump but some other girl was joking about her being frumpy and then I realised she was preggars. I don't know what it is about me lately but I am obsessed with wondering and wanting to ask "how long were you trying"! Well ..... it just came out. I found myself asking her. I didn't even know the poor girl. Anyway guess what!!!!!

Turns out they had been trying for 2 years!!!! And then she just gave up and got fed up with her heavy periods, stress of trying and nothing happening and her massive cramps so she went back on the pill. 2 months later whilst on the pill she fell pregnant!! 

HOW FREAKY IS THAT!!

I was like....You're joking! OMG. I stood there with my mouth open for what must have been 5 mins with my Egg and Sausage McMuffin meal going cold....and I swear I hate letting my MacDonalds breakfast go cold but this was just too much for me! :dohh:


----------



## wantingagirl

Sara that is a really strange one, have you tried the Ovacue helpline. Jeesh thats not going to be good if its wrong! Maybe the surge has already happened? If Ovacue says Ov could that mean maybe the surge happened through the nite or really early AM?

Oh Macdonalds I would so love one of them hehe.... we dont have one here
hehe... Missy and the girl was really open about it. Just shows you tho there is so many people that try for such a long time as we all know. We all used to think it would happen so quick weird how she got pregnant on the pill maybe she missed one or took it late. I know there is always stories about dont obsess and you will get pregnant I JUST CANT DO IT!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

wantingagirl said:


> Sara that is a really strange one, have you tried the Ovacue helpline. Jeesh thats not going to be good if its wrong! Maybe the surge has already happened? If Ovacue says Ov could that mean maybe the surge happened through the nite or really early AM?
> 
> Oh Macdonalds I would so love one of them hehe.... we dont have one here
> hehe... Missy and the girl was really open about it. Just shows you tho there is so many people that try for such a long time as we all know. We all used to think it would happen so quick weird how she got pregnant on the pill maybe she missed one or took it late. I know there is always stories about dont obsess and you will get pregnant I JUST CANT DO IT!

Yeah she was really open about it and just told me straight. I know yeah I keep thinking stop thinking about it and I just CAN'T! Because now it's implanted in my brain and won't bloody go away! haha. But according to the SMEP it says that that kinda worry is normal and shouldn't effect our chances of concieving. Says only very bad stress will like a death in family, moving home or illness and depression or losing your job. Well I'm not stressed really I just wanna be god damn preggars! haha


----------



## AreIn83

missy-You're making me hungry for McDonald's and I really can't stand McDonald's :rofl:

wanting-No, I haven't tried the line yet. I don't really have any questions. I'm just waiting to see what my temp does. I was thinking maybe my surge had come and gone already but I'm just not sure what to think. I have one OPK left and I'm saving it for tomorrow.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Everytime I see a pregnant woman out now I feel angry lol. When I'm with DH I even. I always say to him. "Oh god not another pregnant woman". Isn't that an awfully bad feeling to have. I feel ashamed of myself for feeling this way:wacko:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Got my postive OPK yesterday, right on schedule! :thumbup:

So BDed last night (it was so cute, DH was 'waiting' for me in bed when I got home from my workout. _I_ had to convince _him_ that I needed to shower first before I joined him :haha:) and planning on BDing tonight and tomorrow and then Saturday.

This may be a weird question, but does anybody else just feel exhausted and blah during ovulation? I always feel like I need to go home and go to bed and sleep for about three days. I didn't know ovulation would make someone feel that way? :shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

LadyofRohan said:


> Got my postive OPK yesterday, right on schedule! :thumbup:
> 
> So BDed last night (it was so cute, DH was 'waiting' for me in bed when I got home from my workout. _I_ had to convince _him_ that I needed to shower first before I joined him :haha:) and planning on BDing tonight and tomorrow and then Saturday.
> 
> This may be a weird question, but does anybody else just feel exhausted and blah during ovulation? I always feel like I need to go home and go to bed and sleep for about three days. I didn't know ovulation would make someone feel that way? :shrug:

Go girl go! :happydance:

I feel horny when I ovulate hehe


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah me too Missy and dont feel bad I also have that feeling constantly. Funny the only people I am genuinely happy for is my sis and all you girlies cos we all deserve it so much. I dont mean that other people dont but just dont know their story and am not happy for people that fall pregnant just like that, gloat about it and tell you to be patient grrrr.....

Anyone know how to add journal onto siggy?

Sara possibly surge has already happened and it was a short surge. I am totally useless with the cheapy opks do you have any smileys they may be better?

Awwww how sweet LadyofRohan OH are so sweet. Yeah I feel achy tummy, achy legs headachy, tired everything then got a couple of days rest then get preggers symptons for the rest of the time and AF always come duh my body thinks its funny

Oh and I also feel horny but sore sods law


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Question....am I correct in thinking that we ovulate from a different fallopian tube each month. Cos I have the weirdest pinchy feeling on the right hand side of my hip and in my abdoment whereas I felt this when I was Ovulating last month but it was on the left hand side that time. But I can't be Ovulating yet as its only day 14 and I don't Ovulate until day 18. I just went and did a check up of my CP and it is really low and soft like my lips (not hard like my nose) though but I have a slight bit of EWCM which is unusual for me as I never really get any of this. hmmmmm. What's going on? But we are scheduled for :sex: tonight. DH has had his orders, he said it's not like im on a promise but like its an order now lol. Cheeky thing he is hehe


----------



## honeybee28

awwwww i just checked my cp and im spotting! red. and a bit of brown. that fecking witch is clearly on her way. im 10dpo but checked back through my diary and i got spotting this early a few months back so she'll turn up sunday/monday for sure. 
i could cry. 
and also, every other cycle i have is 35-38 days (every other one is 31 days), and my next one will be a long cycle, so if this coming cycle is 38 days i wont be due until 3rd JUNE!!!! How far away does that sound. grrrrrrrrrrr. 

hope everyone's feeling better than i am right now!!xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

honeybee28 said:


> awwwww i just checked my cp and im spotting! red. and a bit of brown. that fecking witch is clearly on her way. im 10dpo but checked back through my diary and i got spotting this early a few months back so she'll turn up sunday/monday for sure.
> i could cry.
> and also, every other cycle i have is 35-38 days (every other one is 31 days), and my next one will be a long cycle, so if this coming cycle is 38 days i wont be due until 3rd JUNE!!!! How far away does that sound. grrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> hope everyone's feeling better than i am right now!!xx

Are you sure it might not be implantation spotting cos that is brown?


----------



## wantingagirl

Emily I am so sorry but dont give up it could be implantation bleeding I am really hoping thats what it is. Try and stay positive I know it is hard I feel like that every month too but keeping FX for you hun xxx


----------



## stardust22

MissyMooMoo said:


> Anyway guess what? I just walked into town and treated myself to a MacDonald Breakfast...you know as you do. Well I do anyway! :coffee::haha: and as I was being served I noticed that the girl serving was Preggars! Well I've seen here lots before but never really noticed her bump but some other girl was joking about her being frumpy and then I realised she was preggars. I don't know what it is about me lately but I am obsessed with wondering and wanting to ask "how long were you trying"! Well ..... it just came out. I found myself asking her. I didn't even know the poor girl. Anyway guess what!!!!!
> 
> Turns out they had been trying for 2 years!!!! And then she just gave up and got fed up with her heavy periods, stress of trying and nothing happening and her massive cramps so she went back on the pill. 2 months later whilst on the pill she fell pregnant!!
> 
> HOW FREAKY IS THAT!!
> 
> I was like....You're joking! OMG. I stood there with my mouth open for what must have been 5 mins with my Egg and Sausage McMuffin meal going cold....and I swear I hate letting my MacDonalds breakfast go cold but this was just too much for me! :dohh:

I now try and think that not every pregnant women near me has had an easy time of it (as I am ashamed to admit i am still struggling here and very angry resentful bla bla) but now try and think what they may have gone through to get their bump! it stops me being to irrational at time, believe me it isnt always easy. 

Hope everyone is well!!! still trying to catch up after a little time away from here. 
x


----------



## louloubabs

Finally got my + OPK today. Just in time to do our 3 days of bd'ing but I'm on a cruise with work on Saturday til Monday so won't be able to get the insurance BD in :-(

I also need my testing date changed to 6th May pleeeeeease as I've ovulated so late this cycle 

Sorry to all those who have got the :witch: :( Sending tons of :dust: your way for the next cycle.

And congrats to those with :bfp:'s

Sooooo, here we go with 3 days of BDing.

Lol.

XxX:kiss:


----------



## trying 4 3rd

stardust22 said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> Im a bit confussed today NO smiley on clearblue yet normal internet cheapy says differently?
> 
> It looks a bit lighter to me hun. I used cheap ones and the line looked dark but was unsure and did the smileys and it didnt come up and then all of sudden 2 days later bang! smiley face and really dark line on the cheapo! keep testing. I did twice a day when I got close.Click to expand...

Hello I am trying to figure out where to get the smiley opks and what are they called? Thanks hun


----------



## stardust22

Clearblue Ovulation Test - 7 Stick Pack - they are about £20 in boots, Superdrug and most chemists.

best to get the 7 pack rather than just one as you will need more!

Edited: just realised you are in the US, have you seen them in Walmart or CVS?


----------



## trying 4 3rd

stardust22 said:


> Clearblue Ovulation Test - 7 Stick Pack - they are about £20 in boots, Superdrug and most chemists.
> 
> best to get the 7 pack rather than just one as you will need more!
> 
> Edited: just realised you are in the US, have you seen them in Walmart or CVS?

Thank you so much. I have checked Walmart in my area and they don't have them but haven't checked CVS and they are down the street. :dohh: Also do I use the smiley when my ic's get darker?


----------



## stardust22

I used the cheapos to see the line and then when I thought, thats the same colour now I used one clearblue but it was negative, I then did another cheapo 5 hours later and it was darker again and used another digital and BAM there it was smiley face! I personally used them as a back up as the line looked dark enough but I dont like interpreting a line. I like the smiley!! hope you find them. I tried to see where else in the US sells them?


----------



## LadyofRohan

stardust22 said:


> I used the cheapos to see the line and then when I thought, thats the same colour now I used one clearblue but it was negative, I then did another cheapo 5 hours later and it was darker again and used another digital and BAM there it was smiley face! I personally used them as a back up as the line looked dark enough but I dont like interpreting a line. I like the smiley!! hope you find them. I tried to see where else in the US sells them?

I use the digitals this way too--just to confirm the positive cheapie OPK tests.

You can get them almost anywhere here in the US though I find that they tend to go off the shelves fast in my area (along with the FRERs!). You can look at Walmart, Walgreens, CVS, Rite Aid and even some grocery stores will have them.


----------



## Precious318

:hugs: Firedancer :hugs: I have my fx crossed that you still get some good news

Honeybee - I really hope that it is IB...but trust me I know exactly how you feel

I have a question about fertility friend...when I went in to change that my period came early my calendar got all wierd. It's giving me like six days that say ovulation days and also five days that say AF is beginning...does anyone know why it got wacky?


----------



## rachael872211

honeybee28 said:


> awwwww i just checked my cp and im spotting! red. and a bit of brown. that fecking witch is clearly on her way. im 10dpo but checked back through my diary and i got spotting this early a few months back so she'll turn up sunday/monday for sure.
> i could cry.
> and also, every other cycle i have is 35-38 days (every other one is 31 days), and my next one will be a long cycle, so if this coming cycle is 38 days i wont be due until 3rd JUNE!!!! How far away does that sound. grrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> hope everyone's feeling better than i am right now!!xx

Could be implantation bleeding.....it can happen 10dpo with some ppl. 

Its not over til she shows. Gl. :dust: x


----------



## mamaxm

firedancer! :hugs: don't be embarassed to tell us anything! if this isn't your month, i hope you get it next month :)
oh if i was in the 2ww i'd swear i'm pregnant. i've had morning sickness every morning for the last week. i can barely down my supplements. 
and my stupid temp went down today. oh well, in the past i've always o'd on cd 15 or 18. so either way i'll be bd'ing on o day. we'll see if it happens, if not i'm going NTNP until august.


----------



## mamaxm

*Warrior Wisdom of the Day
*

Myth: Ovulation occurs on the day of the drop or the day of the rise in BBT.

This is one of the most common myths perpetuated by the medical community. In reality, the exact day of ovulation cannot be determined by the basal body temperature. Only about 10% of women even have a drop in basal temperature. And once the temperature has risen, it is virtually certain that the egg is already gone (assuming conception hadnt occurred beforehand.) This is because an egg only lives 12-24 hours, and by the time the temperature has risen, the egg is no longer viable. Therefore, if a couple wants to achieve a pregnancy, the sign to focus on is not the basal temperature, but the cervical fluid.


----------



## xLuciax

stardust22 said:


> Clearblue Ovulation Test - 7 Stick Pack - they are about £20 in boots, Superdrug and most chemists.
> 
> best to get the 7 pack rather than just one as you will need more!
> 
> Edited: just realised you are in the US, have you seen them in Walmart or CVS?

cheapest place to get them if your not buying on ebay is sainsbury they are £18 sometimes £17


----------



## xLuciax

afternoon girls well took my clearblue and internet cheapy OPK's to college today lol did them in my break and a break through smiley on clear blue and line as dark as the control line on the cheapy OH wants me down again this weekend since I have no more classes this week now gonna go down tomorrow i'm pretty sure im ovulating today since my OPK was so dark yesterday too but either way I have hope that spermys are living from sunday and the hope that if eggy is still on its way that BD tomorrow night, friday and saturday will cover me only been 3 days apart from OH since my fertile window so feeling more positive now!


----------



## LadyofRohan

So I was explaining the SMEP to DH yesterday and he asked me this question and I didn't know the answer so I figured I'd ask the SMEP experts here :thumbup:

So what's the reasoning behind BDing for two days past ovulation, skipping a day and BDing the next day? DH wanted to know why we skip that day instead of BDing?


----------



## mamaxm

because after bd'ing for two days, the swimmers are low, so you wait a day to let them build up again and then go for one last time, depending on the opk you can o up to 72 hours after getting a positive.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

LadyofRohan said:


> So I was explaining the SMEP to DH yesterday and he asked me this question and I didn't know the answer so I figured I'd ask the SMEP experts here :thumbup:
> 
> So what's the reasoning behind BDing for two days past ovulation, skipping a day and BDing the next day? DH wanted to know why we skip that day instead of BDing?

Well I read that it was to cover it just incase you Ov later than you thought. Cos it can be 12, 24 or 36 hours in some cases. So yeah I think I read it was just to cover it. But I might be wrong. But hold on a sec if that were the case yeah why would we skip a day. Oh god. You've got a point there hmmmmm. Anybody else got something to add? x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

mamaxm said:


> because after bd'ing for two days, the swimmers are low, so you wait a day to let them build up again and then go for one last time, depending on the opk you can o up to 72 hours after getting a positive.

Oh so yeah the LH Surge can be detected maybe 72 hours before!!! wow. Of course yeah. So that would all be covered in the bbd for 2 days and then miss a day and then get at it one last day with a vengence hehe


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Gooooodddddddddd I need a wee but I can't cos have to wait until 8pm to do it on my OPK STICK! I made a boo boo at 4pm after waiting 4 hours to wee. I forgot to put the stick in the applicator and cocked the whole thing up. Wasted a bladder full of good wee too! Had to put myself through not having a drink for 4 hours and suffering with a full bladder and then I go and mess up like that. Only another 1 hr and 55 mins until I can wee and I'm desperate already but I had to drink water with my Robittusin damn!


----------



## mamaxm

yeah it all depends on the opk you're using! 
so confession time.. how many of us are smokers? i hate to say i am. but i'm quitting today! i have three more cigarettes and i'm DONE! it's such a hard thing to quit while ttc because every time the witch shows i just have to have one, but it hurts fertility and increases chances for miscarriage so i have to quit. OH is so happy, he hates that i smoke. plus cigarettes are so expensive now that i spend around $60 a week on them and i can't afford that, quitting smoking for a month would pay for a new cbfm!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I don't smoke no. But I used to drink wine with my evening meal and so did OH but we both gave that up too. Now lifes just rubbish:nope::nope:

Miss my glass of 2 or 3 of wine hehe


----------



## AreIn83

Missy- Yep, they alternate sides. I should be getting a lefty this month.

Wanting- No smileys and I just spent $200 on that damn OvaCue so I'm not going to buy any either!!! DH would throw a shit fit! 

I checked my CP, nice and high and soft! YAY! I'm really hoping this month is it, everything is sort of falling into place. I even have my left sided O pains!


----------



## Nixilix

mamaxm.. it may help to leave some smokes in the packet. I freak out and want it more if I dont have access to it. Least you are then making the choice instead of being forced not too cause you dont have any xx


----------



## AreIn83

Morgan- Smoker here! Hate it though and I got DD to tell me "Mommy don't do cigarettes!" to try to help me to quit. I quit cold turkey when I got preg with her and then started again when she was 9 weeks old. Quit cold turkey when I got my BFP in September then started again when I miscarried. I only smoke 2-3 a day anyway so I can make a pack last almost an entire week but I know I need to stop completely. DH just recently re-started smoking and I know it's because I still do.


----------



## AreIn83

Nixilix said:


> mamaxm.. it may help to leave some smokes in the packet. I freak out and want it more if I dont have access to it. Least you are then making the choice instead of being forced not too cause you dont have any xx

That's totally me! I get so anxious!


----------



## honeybee28

its weird coz when it's a lefty i have 31 day cycles and when its a righty my cycles are 35-38 days. my right side must be a bit slow. might see the doc about it actually.

thanks ladies but i dont have much hope of it being ib as there was red in it. and after that evil witch played that mean trick on tryfor, and someone else i think it was precious too, i think she's doing it to me too!!! eviiiiiiiiil

mamaxm - nah im not a smoker, i do drink too much though!!!!! I'm gonna start the maca!! How much do you take and how often?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Mines a righty this time cos last month was a lefty but my cycles are always 32 days usually unless when I do get to POAS at 8pm it shows + . Maybe I have a lazy right fallopian tube too.....not sure only came off pill 3 months ago hmmm


----------



## rachael872211

Nixilix said:


> mamaxm.. it may help to leave some smokes in the packet. I freak out and want it more if I dont have access to it. Least you are then making the choice instead of being forced not too cause you dont have any xx

Thats a good plan. Not having something "just there" makes you want it more x


----------



## Nixilix

so is anyone o'ing today being 1dpo tomorrow??


----------



## honeybee28

yup think that's how it works nix.


----------



## rachael872211

Nixilix said:


> so is anyone o'ing today being 1dpo tomorrow??

My OPK surge happened today, getting lots of cramps and EWCM has been happening the past few days. So i'm not really sure to say when I am ovulating. Could it be today? x


----------



## rachael872211

Nixilix said:


> so is anyone o'ing today being 1dpo tomorrow??

God im so thick! I totally misread that! Yeah tomorrow will be 1dpo. x


----------



## Nixilix

hahhaa - we will have to ss together!!


----------



## ttcstill

Wanting----- No I still have not got the ring..... ughhhh!!!!! I went from a very light line to a near positive in like 3 hours last night.... then a little closer this morning I am getting ready to go try again......


----------



## ttcstill

okay it should be positive this evening cause it is just barely lighter right now!!!! YAY!!!! and we did a morning :sex: sessions today so I just wait for tomorrow right>???? or do I go ahead and do it again tonight?


----------



## rachael872211

Nixilix said:


> hahhaa - we will have to ss together!!

U got a deal there! lol. I'm a pro at symptom spotting! I have a good imagination. lol. x


----------



## rachael872211

ttcstill said:


> okay it should be positive this evening cause it is just barely lighter right now!!!! YAY!!!! and we did a morning :sex: sessions today so I just wait for tomorrow right>???? or do I go ahead and do it again tonight?

I wondered that. When you are BD everyday is it best to just do it once a day? x


----------



## Nixilix

rachael872211 said:


> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> hahhaa - we will have to ss together!!
> 
> U got a deal there! lol. I'm a pro at symptom spotting! I have a good imagination. lol. xClick to expand...

Me too - my imagination goes wild in the 2ww. Just paid for ff for the next 3 cycles.


----------



## rachael872211

Nixilix said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> hahhaa - we will have to ss together!!
> 
> U got a deal there! lol. I'm a pro at symptom spotting! I have a good imagination. lol. xClick to expand...
> 
> Me too - my imagination goes wild in the 2ww. Just paid for ff for the next 3 cycles.Click to expand...

I know......which is why I dont like the 2ww, I just think 10 times more than normal! 

is FF fertility friend? x


----------



## elvis

MissyMooMoo said:


> LadyofRohan said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to add that I like the SMEP. The past three cycles DH and I just BDed every day for five days up to ovulation and then three days after and we were just knackered by the end of it. And of course on a schedule like that there's little room for romance :blush: Now with BDing every other day we're both less stressed and able to enjoy ourselves more.
> 
> Yeah I feel the same I hate just going at it like a machine haha! It takes all the romance out of it and sometimes I just feel like I want the romance and could do without the :sex:!! I don't think that's a bad thing though. I do like the :sex: don't get me wrong but it seems when you are TTC that it becomes mechanical and psychologically you are both aware that this is the reason you are doing it. Sort of takes the passion out of things. :-(
> 
> Before we TTC we had :sex: whenever we wanted and we were really ready for it when we did but we never really left it long naturally this way I would say we did it on average around 3 times a week when not TTC which isn't so bad haha!
> 
> I have been seeing posts on here from some girls where their DH are saying they don't wanna :sex: and they get really upset. One girl was in tear the other day saying that her DH spoilt here SMEP because he was too tired to :sex: . I must admit though for some strange weird mad reason that I am always more horny when I O. I don't know about the other girls on here. Are you the same? Or am I a bit weird hahaClick to expand...

I've talked to my girlfriends about it and we all confess to feeling like we're in heat at O time. Has anyone else ever seen the TV series "Dark Angel" that was on about 10 years ago starring Jessica Alba? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Angel_(TV_series)

Her character would go into heat and she'd have to lock herself in a room to avoid men. I'm not that bad, but I can totally relate.

The whole SMEP thing does take some romance away though. Also, don't want to get too into everyone's business but I'm bored with always being on bottom. Does it really matter that much? That makes it more of a chore as well.:dust:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Elvis--being in missionary position just optimizes the chances of getting pregnant. So DH and I stick to missionary for the day of ovulation and the two days after....but the other times any position is fair game! :blush:

As long as sperm is released inside you there's a chance of getting pregnant.

DH did say last night that he couldn't wait until these two days were over so we could *ahem* utilize different positions :haha: :blush:


----------



## mamaxm

arein, you're a smoker too?! fab. idk i think the cigarettes have been giving me the migraines lately, don't know why cause i've been smoking for 5-6 years but every time i light up i get this horrible burning migraine.. which is definitely helping me quit right now. plus i'm overweight, not morbidly i'm just a chunky monkey :haha: and that's not helping either, trying to eat healthy (which has been succesful the last few weeks, besides my pizza yesterday and CHICFILA TODAY!! but no one can say no to chicfila).
i don't know, i just want to be able to run around with future kids and play and i can't even run around with my dog i get so winded. plus i don't need anything else hurting my fertility.
nix, thanks for the advice! i think i'll hide one around the house somewhere.


----------



## ttcstill

Mamaxm- I hope i get my bfp soon so I can quit smoking..... its killing me.


----------



## Nixilix

chunky monkey!! that made me giggle

How are you feeling being CD15? are you in the 2ww also now?


----------



## mamaxm

ha! i wish! i have a feeling i'm not going to o till cd18 again, :( i did have some short cramps today so possibly o, it's always cd15 or 18.. so i guess my temp tomorrow will tell! either way i'm bd'ing tonight since that's the plan, i'm not very happy with the grapefruit juice, didn't seem to make a huge difference in CM and i drank 6 cartons in two weeks. maybe i'll see a difference if i o cd18.


----------



## elvis

LadyofRohan said:


> Elvis--being in missionary position just optimizes the chances of getting pregnant. So DH and I stick to missionary for the day of ovulation and the two days after....but the other times any position is fair game! :blush:
> 
> As long as sperm is released inside you there's a chance of getting pregnant.
> 
> DH did say last night that he couldn't wait until these two days were over so we could *ahem* utilize different positions :haha: :blush:

LADY - that's a good idea! So simple -- why didn't I think of that?! We totally thought that we'd get preggo after a month or 2. We've can't believe how "hard" it's been to try to get pregnant! But switching it up -- except around O time -- will make it so much better. THANKS!


----------



## rachael872211

elvis said:
 

> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyofRohan said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to add that I like the SMEP. The past three cycles DH and I just BDed every day for five days up to ovulation and then three days after and we were just knackered by the end of it. And of course on a schedule like that there's little room for romance :blush: Now with BDing every other day we're both less stressed and able to enjoy ourselves more.
> 
> Yeah I feel the same I hate just going at it like a machine haha! It takes all the romance out of it and sometimes I just feel like I want the romance and could do without the :sex:!! I don't think that's a bad thing though. I do like the :sex: don't get me wrong but it seems when you are TTC that it becomes mechanical and psychologically you are both aware that this is the reason you are doing it. Sort of takes the passion out of things. :-(
> 
> Before we TTC we had :sex: whenever we wanted and we were really ready for it when we did but we never really left it long naturally this way I would say we did it on average around 3 times a week when not TTC which isn't so bad haha!
> 
> I have been seeing posts on here from some girls where their DH are saying they don't wanna :sex: and they get really upset. One girl was in tear the other day saying that her DH spoilt here SMEP because he was too tired to :sex: . I must admit though for some strange weird mad reason that I am always more horny when I O. I don't know about the other girls on here. Are you the same? Or am I a bit weird hahaClick to expand...
> 
> I've talked to my girlfriends about it and we all confess to feeling like we're in heat at O time. Has anyone else ever seen the TV series "Dark Angel" that was on about 10 years ago starring Jessica Alba? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Angel_(TV_series)
> 
> Her character would go into heat and she'd have to lock herself in a room to avoid men. I'm not that bad, but I can totally relate.
> 
> The whole SMEP thing does take some romance away though. Also, don't want to get too into everyone's business but I'm bored with always being on bottom. Does it really matter that much? That makes it more of a chore as well.:dust:Click to expand...

I think from behind or spooning is ok too. 

It does take the romance away. x


----------



## rachael872211

mamaxm said:


> arein, you're a smoker too?! fab. idk i think the cigarettes have been giving me the migraines lately, don't know why cause i've been smoking for 5-6 years but every time i light up i get this horrible burning migraine.. which is definitely helping me quit right now. plus i'm overweight, not morbidly i'm just a chunky monkey :haha: and that's not helping either, trying to eat healthy (which has been succesful the last few weeks, besides my pizza yesterday and CHICFILA TODAY!! but no one can say no to chicfila).
> i don't know, i just want to be able to run around with future kids and play and i can't even run around with my dog i get so winded. plus i don't need anything else hurting my fertility.
> nix, thanks for the advice! i think i'll hide one around the house somewhere.

Whats chicfila? x


----------



## xLuciax

Hey girls just wanted to say good luck to those who are catching the egg this weekend going to stay with OH tomorrow untill sunday to catch eggy!! try catch up with you all friday or sunday need to go get my bath now and catch some zzzzz happy BDing!! xxx :dust:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Alright, so after my big rant last night about being too scared to test, I just tested. Guess what? :bfn: :growlmad:Could be too early to test, but started having cramps and PMSy signs (like, I'm turning evil) so think I'm out for this month. Will definitely know by Tues.:nope:


----------



## MyTurnYet

honeybee28 said:


> im 10dpo, all symptoms have gone. dont even have sore boobies. if the witch shows up on monday i am going to have a breakdown. then im going to buy a cbfm, maca, and preseed because i will be an official tt warrior.

Me too, Honeybee...really anxious to try the maca, anyway! I might try to order some softcups, too, but I know DH is going to be like, whaaattt???


----------



## MyTurnYet

MissyMooMoo said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> the only problem with the spoon position for me is getting the softcup in before the stuff runs out.
> oh & girls talking about sex drive.. i have had NONE, just doing it to do it since starting TTC until i started maca, for the first time in MONTHS i was tempted to cheat on SMEP the other night! i didn't, but it was a close call. i would definetely suggest maca to anyone who needs to up their drive (and OH's too!)
> 
> I really need to get me some maca! :haha: Seriously, you just sold me on it.Click to expand...
> 
> May sound stupid but what's Maca? lolClick to expand...

Not sure if anyone's answered this, yet, but definitely not stupid! Took me reading like 1,000 posts to find out, and am still not entirely sure, :haha:but it's some kind of supplement. I just know I definitely need some help in the sex drive department!!:dohh:


----------



## MyTurnYet

mimiwc2010 said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> I can get a speculum, no problem but it's getting DH to cooperate that would be the problem. He handles a lot out of me but he'd have to draw the line somewhere.
> 
> yep, at the labia minora...after that, it's metallic blue and purple penis territory! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: you crack me up, mimi!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

rachael872211 said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Mama, have you thought about the CBFM? I know it's expensive, but I think (so far) is worth it. I honestly would've missed this LH surge because I never started testing that early (although SMEP says to) because O has been shown to come later in the past.
> 
> How does the CBFM work different to IC? I know it does work better from reading on here, but was just curious how? xClick to expand...

To be honest, it's kind of the same thing :haha: It's just like a little computer that stores all your personal fertility info and tells you exactly when to use the OPK sticks and all that. I'm really bad a temping and remembering what day to use OPK, so for me it seems to work. Takes out lots of guess-work. You have to use special OPK sticks, though that the machine reads (you cannot read them yourself)...then it tells you whether you are at low, high, or peak fertility for that day.


----------



## honeybee28

MyTurnYet said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> im 10dpo, all symptoms have gone. dont even have sore boobies. if the witch shows up on monday i am going to have a breakdown. then im going to buy a cbfm, maca, and preseed because i will be an official tt warrior.
> 
> Me too, Honeybee...really anxious to try the maca, anyway! I might try to order some softcups, too, but I know DH is going to be like, whaaattt???Click to expand...

ive bought softcups but im too scared to use them yet!! Im not sure whether to be a ttc warrior next month or chill out and ntnp. hubbys gonna be away for 3 nights around ov time so it would have to be a miracle either way lol.
fx the witch stays away for you, i feel really pms-y too blaah


----------



## soph77

Just worked out how to do multi-replies!!



nevertogether said:


> ugh i wanted to try SMEP so bad when DH is in germany for training, but i just don't think i will see him CD8 through when I usually O (CD16.) :( he is going to be two hours from where i am, so i plan on getting a hotel there and his command MIGHT let him see, but the days, times, etc, aren't guaranteed. ugh. i'm going to try to get at least be able to see him CD13 - CD16..you think there is still a chance with just those 4 days?? have my FX'ed!!

If you are able to see him for those days and go like rabbits (which I am sure you will because you haven't seen each other for so long) I think you will be in with a real chance!



honeybee28 said:


> awwwww i just checked my cp and im spotting! red. and a bit of brown. that fecking witch is clearly on her way. im 10dpo but checked back through my diary and i got spotting this early a few months back so she'll turn up sunday/monday for sure.
> i could cry.
> and also, every other cycle i have is 35-38 days (every other one is 31 days), and my next one will be a long cycle, so if this coming cycle is 38 days i wont be due until 3rd JUNE!!!! How far away does that sound. grrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> hope everyone's feeling better than i am right now!!xx

Honey, I'm feeling really sad for you right now. Please, please keep the witch away from my friend.



mamaxm said:


> *Warrior Wisdom of the Day
> *
> 
> Myth: Ovulation occurs on the day of the drop or the day of the rise in BBT.
> 
> This is one of the most common myths perpetuated by the medical community. In reality, the exact day of ovulation cannot be determined by the basal body temperature. Only about 10% of women even have a drop in basal temperature. And once the temperature has risen, it is virtually certain that the egg is already gone (assuming conception hadnt occurred beforehand.) This is because an egg only lives 12-24 hours, and by the time the temperature has risen, the egg is no longer viable. Therefore, if a couple wants to achieve a pregnancy, the sign to focus on is not the basal temperature, but the cervical fluid.

Hmmm, this is assuming you HAVE cm to go by.... LOL
Here's hoping the epo and grapefruits actually make a difference this cycle, because they didn't last one!



mamaxm said:


> yeah it all depends on the opk you're using!
> so confession time.. how many of us are smokers? i hate to say i am. but i'm quitting today! i have three more cigarettes and i'm DONE! it's such a hard thing to quit while ttc because every time the witch shows i just have to have one, but it hurts fertility and increases chances for miscarriage so i have to quit. OH is so happy, he hates that i smoke. plus cigarettes are so expensive now that i spend around $60 a week on them and i can't afford that, quitting smoking for a month would pay for a new cbfm!

I don't smoke any more but I used to. I used patches to quit and it was really easy on them. I am ashamed to say that I smoked while pg with ds. I cut down to 2/3 a day, and was able to quit completely when he was a few weeks old, once I could see that beautiful baby in my arms. I had a perfect pregnancy but my personal life while pg was SH*TE and quite stressful. I am SOOOO glad I flicked the cigs now though, been 9 years! Good luck, once they are gone, you won't miss them.



AreIn83 said:


> Missy- Yep, they alternate sides. I should be getting a lefty this month.
> 
> Wanting- No smileys and I just spent $200 on that damn OvaCue so I'm not going to buy any either!!! DH would throw a shit fit!
> 
> I checked my CP, nice and high and soft! YAY! I'm really hoping this month is it, everything is sort of falling into place. I even have my left sided O pains!

Hopefully by the time you read this you should have Oed already!!!!!



ttcstill said:


> Wanting----- No I still have not got the ring..... ughhhh!!!!! I went from a very light line to a near positive in like 3 hours last night.... then a little closer this morning I am getting ready to go try again......

ttc, you need to play him a bit of Beyonce - if you like it, then you shoulda put a ring on it!



honeybee28 said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> im 10dpo, all symptoms have gone. dont even have sore boobies. if the witch shows up on monday i am going to have a breakdown. then im going to buy a cbfm, maca, and preseed because i will be an official tt warrior.
> 
> Me too, Honeybee...really anxious to try the maca, anyway! I might try to order some softcups, too, but I know DH is going to be like, whaaattt???Click to expand...
> 
> ive bought softcups but im too scared to use them yet!! Im not sure whether to be a ttc warrior next month or chill out and ntnp. hubbys gonna be away for 3 nights around ov time so it would have to be a miracle either way lol.
> fx the witch stays away for you, i feel really pms-y too blaahClick to expand...

I used a softcup after bd last night for first time, it was great! Went in real easy because it was still all slippery 'down there'!! Still a little weird getting them out, but with practice I am sure it will get easier.


----------



## ttcstill

SOPH----- then you shoulda put a ring on it :haha::haha::rofl:you crack me up....... I keep poas...... but its not getting darker fast enough!!!! UGHHHH!


----------



## ttcstill

WOOOHOOOOO I caught my surge!!! Yippeeeeee!!!! now I have a question....??????


Since we DTD this morning should I wait til tomorrow or have ago every night starting tonight????
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## AreIn83

Nixilix said:


> so is anyone o'ing today being 1dpo tomorrow??

Me! ....I think. Everything says I am.


----------



## AreIn83

TTCstill- start tomorrow being #2 in the 3 day stretch. He has to build up some more swimmers for tomorrow. What is your name by the way?


----------



## AreIn83

mamaxm said:


> arein, you're a smoker too?! fab. idk i think the cigarettes have been giving me the migraines lately, don't know why cause i've been smoking for 5-6 years but every time i light up i get this horrible burning migraine.. which is definitely helping me quit right now. plus i'm overweight, not morbidly i'm just a chunky monkey :haha: and that's not helping either, trying to eat healthy (which has been succesful the last few weeks, besides my pizza yesterday and CHICFILA TODAY!! but no one can say no to chicfila).
> i don't know, i just want to be able to run around with future kids and play and i can't even run around with my dog i get so winded. plus i don't need anything else hurting my fertility.
> nix, thanks for the advice! i think i'll hide one around the house somewhere.

Yes, I'm not proud to admit it. I could stand to lose a little weight myself and I think that's one of the reasons I haven't quit yet. I need that extra stimulant to keep off the poundage. I get headaches when I smoke too many cigs in a day. I've been trying to quit so I just keep telling DH I have to have a really good reason because I can't make myself stop and pregnancy has been the only thing to keep me from smoking for the last 9 years.


----------



## mamaxm

omygosh i forget some people aren't blessed with chicfila's. chicfila is the best fast food type chicken sandwich fast food place EVER but it's actually on the healthier side. i'm obsessed.
well i have two more cigs. haven't smoked one in four hours (which is good for me, i'm a pack a day smoker) and i'm not feeling the need to right now. 
soph i know what you mean about cm. i don't have very much at all right now which is a big bummer, i'll be using preseed but i'm almost out. i'm just hoping my temp will jump up tomorrow, i have some light cramping down there. when i napped i had a dream i was o'ing (i know thats crazy, but ttc is taking over my dreams now too, lol) so whatev. we'll see.


----------



## mamaxm

girls wondering about maca- it's a good all around fertility herb (or food, technically). balances hormones, lengthens lp, increases sex drive and increases energy!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Firedancer41 said:


> Oh ladies, I am just going to be sick....I can't believe I did this...
> 
> After shouting my bfp from the rooftops, I realized I read it wrong in the early hours of being half asleep...I had a Facts Plus which shows a plus as a positive, and then a line as the control. I saw 2 lines, got all excited, and now I think AF is really on her way. I kept pulling it out to look at it, and my heart just dropped when I realized the lines were not parallel. I've never used this type of test before.
> 
> I just called hubby sobbing-I went from having the happiest day to being beyond crushed. And I feel like a complete ass for making such a dumb mistake.
> 
> Thank God we didn't tell anyone else yet, it's horrifying enough to have to confess it here.

Oh, honey, I'm so sorry! I've done this myself, actually, so please don't feel 'dumb' or 'horrified' to need to tell us. I will never take that kind of test again it was so upsetting. Saw the two lines, said oh my god oh my god oh my god like three billion times, but then reread the directions because I didn't quite believe it. When I saw it was supposed to be a line and a plus, ...... It was a horrible sinking feeling. Went from the highest high to very low in seconds. So, while I don't expect that to make you feel any better, I did want you to know you have no reason to feel bad about making this mistake and telling us.
*
Those damned tests need to be outlawed. * 

Again, I'm so sorry. Wish there was something more I could say, but there just isn't....


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Ladies, I need some help..... On Friday, I started spotting. On Saturday afternoon, I thought AF arrived because I definitely needed more than a liner. But I just spotted on Sunday and Monday. I had NOTHING on Tuesday until late Tuesday afternoon, and since then it has been ridiculously heavy and... i know this is gross, but very clotty... 

I set my CBFM and chart to CD1 being Saturday... Now I'm rethiking it. Should it have been yesterday instead? 

I hate to get it wrong because I O'd on CD17 last month, and it's only my second month using the CBFM. I don't want to have it ask for sticks at the wrong time and either miss the surge or use too many sticks.....

What do you think??? I normally have right around 28 day cycles, but if I move it, this month would be 31 days. 

Leaning toward moving it to yesterday.......... I thought AF might have been done on Monday and was just very light, so this kinda came as a surprise. Glad to get everything "cleared out" though, so I can "start fresh" for next month though! :haha:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Hmm, SG, I would lean towards keeping it where it is because if it doesn't pick up your LH surge in the first 10 sticks, it'll just keep asking you to test until it does, right? I know that means wasting some sticks, but don't want you to miss your LH surge at the same time. Your AF is all weird like mine...I always get clots, and don't really know why...is this new for you? Don't worry about sounding gross! :hugs:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Ok, officially just ordered some maca and softcups...ordered through Amazon so hope they get here soon! :happydance:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:


> Ok, officially just ordered some maca and softcups...ordered through Amazon so hope they get here soon! :happydance:

I'm gonna get me some maca tomorrow! Oh, and even better, I told my OH about how ladies on here are making their OHs take it too. He asked what it was for, and I said I'd like you to take it but I'm not going to buy it if you're not going to take it.... lol, he said 'oh, I'll take that'.... ROFLMAO. He only sporadically takes a multivitamin at my request, but he sounds rather interested in maca! I'll make him take it when I take mine so I know he's following through. Geez, I feel like such a nag! :haha:

I struggled to tell him about what's on this forum because I kept wanting to use the acronyms BD, SMEP and such. I got a good chuckle out of it, since he has no idea what I'm talking about!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:


> Hmm, SG, I would lean towards keeping it where it is because if it doesn't pick up your LH surge in the first 10 sticks, it'll just keep asking you to test until it does, right? I know that means wasting some sticks, but don't want you to miss your LH surge at the same time. Your AF is all weird like mine...I always get clots, and don't really know why...is this new for you? Don't worry about sounding gross! :hugs:

Yes, this is very weird for me. I'm used to spotting about 4ish days before AF, then a moderately light AF for a couple days, then another couple days of spotting. This was 1.5 days of spotting, one night of slightly less than normal AF, then spotting for two days, then nothing for a morning/afternoon. THEN BAM! It's really heavy. It's one of those times when I wish I could take a picture to show my OB/GYN and ask if it's normal to have these big stringy looking clots too.... But that would probably be crossing some sort of line of decency!!! :rofl:


And like I said earlier, I usually have about 28 days, but a very short LP. Prior to taking B100, it was 8 or 9 days. This time, if I keep it at Saturday it would be 10.5 days (since I know exactly when AF came)... So if I move my AF back to yesterday, my LP would actually be "normal". and THAT is definitely not normal for me!

Tooooooo complicated..........


----------



## mimiwc2010

soph77 said:


> Girls I am thinking of starting my smep this month two days early, for mo other reason other than that I am HORNY!!!!!

 :haha:

FX'd for you nevertogether...you guys have to do it twice a day if you can!

Good story Missymoo, unbelievable! Hmmm, does that mean we have to go on the pill to get preggers??!!:-k We've been doing the wrong thing all along...DARN IT!!!:dohh:

And girls, try to block those negative feelings about pregnant women (I KNOW it's hard), but it might bring you bad kharma! Try to associate pregnancy (no matter who's) with something beautiful...I'm sure it has to be better than assoc it with anger or resentment! Know what I mean? :flower:

Lady - your DH is so cute for doing that, bless him!

Will go eat with DH now, he was nice and cooked dinner because I feel tired and sleepy...(awwww!).

Catch up later! :dust:


----------



## ttcstill

AreIn83 said:


> TTCstill- start tomorrow being #2 in the 3 day stretch. He has to build up some more swimmers for tomorrow. What is your name by the way?

My name is Tammy and his is Richard


----------



## ttcstill

mamaxm said:


> omygosh i forget some people aren't blessed with chicfila's. chicfila is the best fast food type chicken sandwich fast food place EVER but it's actually on the healthier side. i'm obsessed.
> well i have two more cigs. haven't smoked one in four hours (which is good for me, i'm a pack a day smoker) and i'm not feeling the need to right now.
> soph i know what you mean about cm. i don't have very much at all right now which is a big bummer, i'll be using preseed but i'm almost out. i'm just hoping my temp will jump up tomorrow, i have some light cramping down there. when i napped i had a dream i was o'ing (i know thats crazy, but ttc is taking over my dreams now too, lol) so whatev. we'll see.

chick-fil-a lol..... thats where we ate tonight because we have been out house hunting!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies I am out...Af got me today. 2 days early


----------



## ttcstill

SquirrelGirl said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Ok, officially just ordered some maca and softcups...ordered through Amazon so hope they get here soon! :happydance:
> 
> I'm gonna get me some maca tomorrow! Oh, and even better, I told my OH about how ladies on here are making their OHs take it too. He asked what it was for, and I said I'd like you to take it but I'm not going to buy it if you're not going to take it.... lol, he said 'oh, I'll take that'.... ROFLMAO. He only sporadically takes a multivitamin at my request, but he sounds rather interested in maca! I'll make him take it when I take mine so I know he's following through. Geez, I feel like such a nag! :haha:
> 
> I struggled to tell him about what's on this forum because I kept wanting to use the acronyms BD, SMEP and such. I got a good chuckle out of it, since he has no idea what I'm talking about!Click to expand...

My OH is great we were in wal-mart the other day I believe it was Sunday and he leans over and says.... "so is there any rule about bd-ing twice in one day?" LOL :haha: he knows the lingo!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ladies I am out...Af got me today. 2 days early

:hugs: So sorry reedsgirl! :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ladies I am out...Af got me today. 2 days early

So Sorry hun!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks ladies. I don't post on this thread much but I must admit I stalk it daily. It just moves so fast and by time I get home and able to get on line everyone is off for the day. But I have to say you ladies are wonderful and bring many smiles to my face!!:)


----------



## Precious318

:hugs: reedsgirl :hugs:


----------



## Precious318

:rofl: that made me laugh ttcstill...my dh didn't like the fact that we had to bd every other day...I told him his swimmenrs had to recoup and he gave me a face like "what?" :dohh:


----------



## leesa73

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Thanks ladies. I don't post on this thread much but I must admit I stalk it daily. It just moves so fast and by time I get home and able to get on line everyone is off for the day. But I have to say you ladies are wonderful and bring many smiles to my face!!:)

Me, too! Lol. I'm learning a lot - hopefully I'll have more to contribute the more I'm on here. We're only in our second month of trying...


----------



## nevertogether

ttcstill said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Ok, officially just ordered some maca and softcups...ordered through Amazon so hope they get here soon! :happydance:
> 
> I'm gonna get me some maca tomorrow! Oh, and even better, I told my OH about how ladies on here are making their OHs take it too. He asked what it was for, and I said I'd like you to take it but I'm not going to buy it if you're not going to take it.... lol, he said 'oh, I'll take that'.... ROFLMAO. He only sporadically takes a multivitamin at my request, but he sounds rather interested in maca! I'll make him take it when I take mine so I know he's following through. Geez, I feel like such a nag! :haha:
> 
> I struggled to tell him about what's on this forum because I kept wanting to use the acronyms BD, SMEP and such. I got a good chuckle out of it, since he has no idea what I'm talking about!Click to expand...
> 
> My OH is great we were in wal-mart the other day I believe it was Sunday and he leans over and says.... "so is there any rule about bd-ing twice in one day?" LOL :haha: he knows the lingo!!!Click to expand...

Haha, I love that ttcstill :) My DH is the same way too. I think it's so cute. He told me he hopes we get that :bfp: in June. I was like awwww :)


----------



## moxie08

I need to be removed from the front page.. we had an initial positive that didn't result in ovulation so our SMEP plan wasn't fully realized! ;-)


----------



## new mummy2010

Good morning ladies took mamas advice and started our:sex:
last night cycle day 9! missed 8 out cos had to have it on day 7 couldnt wait any longer lol.
So its off today bd tommorrow and meant to be ov on sat not doing any ov tests just keeping my FX'ED!!
So should we bd sat,sun, mon off tues and one for good luck on tues??
HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING WELL.
my other half wouldnt let me have sex on monday even though i really wanted it ! After i explained the plan and mama's advice to him properly he took the reins:winkwink::winkwink:
well i had some ewcm yesterday and this morning, good sign?
Hope this is our month and everyone else toox x


----------



## soph77

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Thanks ladies. I don't post on this thread much but I must admit I stalk it daily. It just moves so fast and by time I get home and able to get on line everyone is off for the day. But I have to say you ladies are wonderful and bring many smiles to my face!!:)

So sorry reedsgirl :hugs: that she got you :(
I know it is sooo hard to keep up with this thread, just know we are here when you need us!


----------



## mamaxm

*Warrior Wisdom of the Day*

The correct way to check CM:
Instead of using just one finger, use two. Place one finger on one side of the cervix, and the other finger on the other side. Press gently on each side at the same time, like you are squeezing the cervix. Bring your fingers together over the opening of the cervix and then pull them out, check cervical mucus.


**found this info late yesterday! i decided to try it even though i thought it would be tough as CP is high and maneuvering two fingers in there sounded near impossible, but i did it and LO AND BEHOLD! EWCM!!! :happydance: now i'm just hoping my temp will be high this morning. we did our bd, got the softcup in now and i am a happy girl. i will be using this method of checking CM from now on, i've never seen EWCM until today.


----------



## nevertogether

wow, that does sound like a good method! will be checking it out soon mamaxm :)


----------



## soph77

Kind of like squeezing a big cervical pimple!


----------



## mamaxm

ew it totally was, hahahaha! but i was so shocked. i've never had EWCM before, maybe because i haven't been checking the right way! i was kind of down today because i've been drinking gallons of grapefruit juice and didn't notice a difference, then i found the new method and was so happy! jumped into bed with OH, hahaha! now i wish i hadn't napped. i desperately need sleep so i can get a good temp in the morning. i hope i o'd today.. i swear if i o on cd18 again i'll be so mad, i'm taking 8 pills a day to fix that darnit!


----------



## mamaxm

btw i promise i'll update the % tomorrow, not in the mood to look at numbers right now. my head is killing me.


----------



## rachael872211

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ladies I am out...Af got me today. 2 days early

:hugs: Really sorry x


----------



## rachael872211

mamaxm said:


> *Warrior Wisdom of the Day*
> 
> The correct way to check CM:
> Instead of using just one finger, use two. Place one finger on one side of the cervix, and the other finger on the other side. Press gently on each side at the same time, like you are squeezing the cervix. Bring your fingers together over the opening of the cervix and then pull them out, check cervical mucus.
> 
> 
> **found this info late yesterday! i decided to try it even though i thought it would be tough as CP is high and maneuvering two fingers in there sounded near impossible, but i did it and LO AND BEHOLD! EWCM!!! :happydance: now i'm just hoping my temp will be high this morning. we did our bd, got the softcup in now and i am a happy girl. i will be using this method of checking CM from now on, i've never seen EWCM until today.

:happydance:Woo hoo! I might try that way later. x


----------



## mamaxm

dangit all. just put in my temp (i haven't fallen asleep yet, but it usually differs by one degree so i put it in anyways, if it changes when/if/after i fall asleep, i'll change it) and apparantly i already o'd. cd13, that's a record for me! i did notice cramping that day though. guess what my edd is based on o..
01-10-11. 
i think that's a pretty good number! all 1s and 0s! 
but who knows. i could o in a couple days. they're just crosshairs for now, we'll see.


----------



## wantingagirl

Sara yay thats wicked I get so excited when I know im Ovulating, yes Im hoping it works as was so expensive

No im not a smoker I quit four years ago but I do have a couple of drinks, dont want to deny myself but cut it right down in 2ww

Nixi thats how I stopped, reverse pyschology knowing you have them makes you not bothered hehe
Nah think its tomorrow for me so hopefully 1dpo saturday not far away from you tho!

I read the book on how to quit smoking cant remember the guys name and you have to keep on smoking til you finish the book. I was really cynical but it worked

GL ttcstill and whats holding him up with the ring????
we are on the same cycle day! I was say tomorrow let the spermies build up?

whats chicfila??? has was beaten to it sounds yummy

Hi and GL New Mummy!


----------



## Razcox

reedsgirl1138 - Sorry the :witch: got you hun xx

Mamaxm - Thanks for the tip! Not using my CBFM or anthing this month so will use this to try and avoid my fertile days to let things settle now. Refuse to use condoms as i hate the things! Kepping my fingers crossed for you as well that you caught that eggy x

To anyone else waiting to OV happy BDing and those waiting on AF hope the :witch: stays away and lots of :dust: to all.

AFM - Reached the brown icky stage so shouldnt be long until the bleeding stops now, will start temping tomorrow to track my cycle again. Just wish we could hurry and start TTC again! Back to work today for a couple of days and so far its going ok, everyone seem to be avoiding talking about it like a big elephant in the room. Oh well i would rather they do that then ask me every 5 mins how i am!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

mimiwc2010 said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Girls I am thinking of starting my smep this month two days early, for mo other reason other than that I am HORNY!!!!!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> FX'd for you nevertogether...you guys have to do it twice a day if you can!
> 
> Good story Missymoo, unbelievable! Hmmm, does that mean we have to go on the pill to get preggers??!!:-k We've been doing the wrong thing all along...DARN IT!!!:dohh:
> 
> And girls, try to block those negative feelings about pregnant women (I KNOW it's hard), but it might bring you bad kharma! Try to associate pregnancy (no matter who's) with something beautiful...I'm sure it has to be better than assoc it with anger or resentment! Know what I mean? :flower:
> 
> Lady - your DH is so cute for doing that, bless him!
> 
> Will go eat with DH now, he was nice and cooked dinner because I feel tired and sleepy...(awwww!).
> 
> Catch up later! :dust:Click to expand...

One think I really do feel strongly about is that I will NEVER EVER ON THIS EARTH GO BACK ON THE DAMN PILL! lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Thanks ladies. I don't post on this thread much but I must admit I stalk it daily. It just moves so fast and by time I get home and able to get on line everyone is off for the day. But I have to say you ladies are wonderful and bring many smiles to my face!!:)

Sorry the evil old hag got you. At least we aren't as bad as my pug puppy; she's been in season for 3 weeks now! Shes tired off it all and my 2 boy dogs are always sniffing and licking her. I've had to protect her from it all for the whole 3 weeks. Its alwful for doggies and she smells bad to lol. At least we don't have to do it for 3 weeks lol x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Precious318 said:


> :rofl: that made me laugh ttcstill...my dh didn't like the fact that we had to bd every other day...I told him his swimmenrs had to recoup and he gave me a face like "what?" :dohh:

Yeah this morning my DH tried to get something going. Dunno what it is with him and mornings. lol. But I just said...."Nooooo we can't". But that seems to turn him on even more. But when I get everything planned in the evenings and we are all set its not the same nawty feeling lol. x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

nevertogether said:
 

> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Ok, officially just ordered some maca and softcups...ordered through Amazon so hope they get here soon! :happydance:
> 
> I'm gonna get me some maca tomorrow! Oh, and even better, I told my OH about how ladies on here are making their OHs take it too. He asked what it was for, and I said I'd like you to take it but I'm not going to buy it if you're not going to take it.... lol, he said 'oh, I'll take that'.... ROFLMAO. He only sporadically takes a multivitamin at my request, but he sounds rather interested in maca! I'll make him take it when I take mine so I know he's following through. Geez, I feel like such a nag! :haha:
> 
> I struggled to tell him about what's on this forum because I kept wanting to use the acronyms BD, SMEP and such. I got a good chuckle out of it, since he has no idea what I'm talking about!Click to expand...
> 
> My OH is great we were in wal-mart the other day I believe it was Sunday and he leans over and says.... "so is there any rule about bd-ing twice in one day?" LOL :haha: he knows the lingo!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, I love that ttcstill :) My DH is the same way too. I think it's so cute. He told me he hopes we get that :bfp: in June. I was like awwww :)Click to expand...

Awww thats so cute.....they do come out with the cutest stuff that is so unexpected don't they! hehe. Sometimes I feel like its just me that's thinking about it all but I think they do doo, they just don't talk about it as much as us. Anyway last night when we :sex: after finishing he actually said to me...."Do you want me to get you a pillow to put underneath you bum"? How cute is that? I was a little bit shocked.....THEY DO LISTEN TO US! And care. :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

mamaxm said:


> *Warrior Wisdom of the Day*
> 
> The correct way to check CM:
> Instead of using just one finger, use two. Place one finger on one side of the cervix, and the other finger on the other side. Press gently on each side at the same time, like you are squeezing the cervix. Bring your fingers together over the opening of the cervix and then pull them out, check cervical mucus.
> 
> 
> **found this info late yesterday! i decided to try it even though i thought it would be tough as CP is high and maneuvering two fingers in there sounded near impossible, but i did it and LO AND BEHOLD! EWCM!!! :happydance: now i'm just hoping my temp will be high this morning. we did our bd, got the softcup in now and i am a happy girl. i will be using this method of checking CM from now on, i've never seen EWCM until today.

Wow I'm going to go and do this in a sec after catching up. I have also never seen ewcm but I would be so excited if I did. I am happy for you...So happy that everything is going good for you. Go girl Go...like its your birthday...hehe :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AreIn83

reedsgirl-:hugs:

ttcstill- Thanks! I'm always curious what everyone's names are!


----------



## AreIn83

soph---Ew...:rofl: 

wanting- Me too. It backed down today back to possible fertility but my temps do not coincide with the damn monitor AT ALL.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh my god!!!! I have ewcm!!! I do I do....I just did the 2 finger method like squeezing a big cervical spot and it works. It was stringy and I could stretch it for miles and miles!!!! Im so happy yay yay. I've never had it before ever. Do you think it takes a while to come after being off the pill? I came the pill in February so not long ago but I have also been drinking like a fish and taking Robittusin from CD10. Will I need to still use Preseed or shall I just use it for good measures anyhow? x:happydance::happydance:


----------



## cheekybint

BFNs for the last few days, AF due tomorrow/Saturday. Will see what happens!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Is it normal to start getting ewcm on day 15 when I usually get my LH surge on day 17?


----------



## cheekybint

What are your OPKs like at the moment MissyMooMoo? Maybe you're ovulating earlier this cycle


----------



## Razcox

I always tend to get EWCM a few days before OV then not much on the day of OV!! I wouldnt worry too much and get BDing!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am using CBFM and CBOPK's. On CBOPK it has no smiley face and on CBFM it is low. But I have used CBOPK's in past and ALWAYS get the LH Surge on day 17. x But I swear I am so happy I do have ewcm which is something I have never got before since coming off the contraceptive pill Cilest x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Razcox - We :sex: last night lol. Was going to skip a day and do it again on day 16 then 17, 18 and 19 then skip a day and do one more, but not sure now. But if my OPK and CBFM both say I am low dunno now. Can't really do it everyday from now or else we will be sore and tired out lol and his swimmers will all go down :-(


----------



## cheekybint

Just carry on every other night until you get your surge MissyMooMoo, have you taken anything to help increase your EWCM this month? I took EPO and the amount i got this month was double last months. I'll definitely be taking it again next month if I don't get my BFP this month


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes Robittusin from day 10 and lots of water. So much that I find it difficult to last for the 4 hours from 12 until 4pm in order to do my OPK lol x


----------



## AreIn83

Contrary to popular belief, you are most fertile 2 days before O. The reason being is that there has to be sperm available to fertilize the egg almost as soon as it's out of the gate. If you wait until day of O, you'll most likely be too late. (poet and didn't know it) That's why you get EWCM sooner.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well hey then thats brilliant timing cos I have ewcm now on cd 15 and I am :sex: tomorrow on dc16 (in keeping with the smep) and get my lh surge on dc17, I o on dc18. So it's all working out like clockwork because I will have :sex: 2 days before I o this way! I am happy...so so happy hehe:happydance::happydance::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## moochacha

Ok sign me up I'm totally doing this plan this cycle :dance:.. Actually this was the plan that I had mapped out for BD this month anyway!!! I had planned to BD every second day from CD 8 because it seems from my charts I ovulate on CD 17 so I will get a BD the day before ovulation which is great timing.

Can I join you ladies??? :flower:


----------



## ttcstill

I am completely confused ..... got my positive opk yesterday and its already going lighter..... I was having dull pains in my lower left side last night......and my temp is rising today could I have ovulated yesterday???? I am sooooo confused!


----------



## ttcstill

MissyMooMoo said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Ok, officially just ordered some maca and softcups...ordered through Amazon so hope they get here soon! :happydance:
> 
> I'm gonna get me some maca tomorrow! Oh, and even better, I told my OH about how ladies on here are making their OHs take it too. He asked what it was for, and I said I'd like you to take it but I'm not going to buy it if you're not going to take it.... lol, he said 'oh, I'll take that'.... ROFLMAO. He only sporadically takes a multivitamin at my request, but he sounds rather interested in maca! I'll make him take it when I take mine so I know he's following through. Geez, I feel like such a nag! :haha:
> 
> I struggled to tell him about what's on this forum because I kept wanting to use the acronyms BD, SMEP and such. I got a good chuckle out of it, since he has no idea what I'm talking about!Click to expand...
> 
> My OH is great we were in wal-mart the other day I believe it was Sunday and he leans over and says.... "so is there any rule about bd-ing twice in one day?" LOL :haha: he knows the lingo!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, I love that ttcstill :) My DH is the same way too. I think it's so cute. He told me he hopes we get that :bfp: in June. I was like awwww :)Click to expand...
> 
> Awww thats so cute.....they do come out with the cutest stuff that is so unexpected don't they! hehe. Sometimes I feel like its just me that's thinking about it all but I think they do doo, they just don't talk about it as much as us. Anyway last night when we :sex: after finishing he actually said to me...."Do you want me to get you a pillow to put underneath you bum"? How cute is that? I was a little bit shocked.....THEY DO LISTEN TO US! And care. :hugs:Click to expand...

Yep they can be amazing................................


----------



## LadyofRohan

ttcstill said:


> I am completely confused ..... got my positive opk yesterday and its already going lighter..... I was having dull pains in my lower left side last night......and my temp is rising today could I have ovulated yesterday???? I am sooooo confused!

I recommend not taking any more OPK tests after getting a positive. If you keep testing after getting the positive many factors can affect results (not just a surge, but time of the day, how much you've had to drink, etc). You save money by not wasting any more OPKs after getting your positive! :thumbup:

Just base your ovulation date on your first positive OPK.


----------



## AreIn83

I second Lady!


----------



## AreIn83

Hi Moochacha! Welcome!

I think my DH is getting a little fed up, he has to leave at 9:45 for work so at 9:15 last night he says "Let me do my part, I have to go to work". Wham, bam, thank you ma'am....


----------



## ttcstill

AreIn83 said:


> Hi Moochacha! Welcome!
> 
> I think my DH is getting a little fed up, he has to leave at 9:45 for work so at 9:15 last night he says "Let me do my part, I have to go to work". Wham, bam, thank you ma'am....

oh no....... have you thought about morning lovins???


----------



## ttcstill

moochacha said:


> Ok sign me up I'm totally doing this plan this cycle :dance:.. Actually this was the plan that I had mapped out for BD this month anyway!!! I had planned to BD every second day from CD 8 because it seems from my charts I ovulate on CD 17 so I will get a BD the day before ovulation which is great timing.
> 
> Can I join you ladies??? :flower:

Welcome!!!! :dust:


----------



## rachael872211

MissyMooMoo said:


> Is it normal to start getting ewcm on day 15 when I usually get my LH surge on day 17?

Yeah apparently I read that you get EWCM before and during ovulation and it can be up to 5 days before. Then once ovulated it decreases. x


----------



## rachael872211

ttcstill said:


> I am completely confused ..... got my positive opk yesterday and its already going lighter..... I was having dull pains in my lower left side last night......and my temp is rising today could I have ovulated yesterday???? I am sooooo confused!

I got my OPK surge yesterday at 2pm and 3pm.........(i got a bit addicted) then when I tested again at 7pm it was gone. Still getting ov pains this morning. I think I may have ovulated today. 

I dont temp though, so im lost with that bit. x


----------



## rachael872211

AreIn83 said:


> Hi Moochacha! Welcome!
> 
> I think my DH is getting a little fed up, he has to leave at 9:45 for work so at 9:15 last night he says "Let me do my part, I have to go to work". Wham, bam, thank you ma'am....

When he gets on from work!! Does he work nights? x


----------



## mamaxm

welcome moochacha!
missy, i'm glad it worked for you too! i was beyond excited.
my temp was exactly what i predicted last night when i woke up this morning :happydance:, totally called it. so happy, i either o'd yesterday which is cd15, which is normal for me, or i o'd cd13 which i doubt (but if FF says so..). arein have a looksies. either way i think i'll be fine, i bd'd the day of o in both cases conveniently.


----------



## mamaxm

maternity ward on discovery health :happydance: and then baby stories! or bringing home baby, same thing.


----------



## AreIn83

Tammy and Racheal-He does work nights and I have to leave in the morning before he gets home so there isn't any way for morning meetings unfortunately.


----------



## AreIn83

Morgan- I think that your crosshairs will change in the next couple of days.


----------



## AreIn83

Probably tomorrow it will change to CD 15. Just an estimate but I don't think it's done yet!


----------



## mamaxm

me neither. i did a little experiment and put it high temps for the next three days, it changed my o date to cd15. thank god. bd tonight, tomorrow and then the insurance bd. i'm so glad my CM is behaving, otherwise i'd have no idea what's going on. 
where are my bfps?! jelliebaby? any news? anyone?


----------



## mamaxm

ooh.. 28% success rate. we're due some serious bfps.


----------



## mamaxm

*Warrior Wisdom*

Have sex the day before ovulation to up your chances! Sperm usually reach the fallopian tube and the egg within minutes after intercourse, however, *Sperm need about 12 hours in your uterus before they can actually fertilize the egg in a special process called capacitation*. This is the maturation process within the female reproductive tract by which sperm become capable of fertilization. That's why the best time to make love is the day before and the day of ovulation. It's all about the timing.


----------



## ttcstill

I am totally blanked right now ... I found my ex husband after 11years of him hiding my daughter from me..... He is going to hide her from me I know he is!!!!!....... I want to :gun: him!!!!!


----------



## mamaxm

whoah.. so you haven't seen your daughter in 11 years?


----------



## keepsmiling

i no how u feel bout the night shift business, i work nights n hubby works days so its hard 4 us too,, usually have very tired moring bd lol xx


----------



## mamaxm

haha, i've had sleepless nights where i've woken OH up at 4AM just to get bd'ing over with for the day. he doesn't like it so much but it's quick!


----------



## soph77

MissyMooMoo said:


> Precious318 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: that made me laugh ttcstill...my dh didn't like the fact that we had to bd every other day...I told him his swimmenrs had to recoup and he gave me a face like "what?" :dohh:
> 
> Yeah this morning my DH tried to get something going. Dunno what it is with him and mornings. lol. But I just said...."Nooooo we can't". But that seems to turn him on even more. But when I get everything planned in the evenings and we are all set its not the same nawty feeling lol. xClick to expand...

I like mornings too, and dh is usually pretty horny then. what about switching from night time bd, to mornings?



MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh my god!!!! I have ewcm!!! I do I do....I just did the 2 finger method like squeezing a big cervical spot and it works. It was stringy and I could stretch it for miles and miles!!!! Im so happy yay yay. I've never had it before ever. Do you think it takes a while to come after being off the pill? I came the pill in February so not long ago but I have also been drinking like a fish and taking Robittusin from CD10. Will I need to still use Preseed or shall I just use it for good measures anyhow? x:happydance::happydance:

I think it does take a while missy. I came of at the beginning of jan and still have next to none. I think I had more when I was ON the pill! I think I will try top squeeze the cervical pimple too.



AreIn83 said:


> Contrary to popular belief, you are most fertile 2 days before O. The reason being is that there has to be sperm available to fertilize the egg almost as soon as it's out of the gate. If you wait until day of O, you'll most likely be too late. (poet and didn't know it) That's why you get EWCM sooner.

Am banking on this theory!



AreIn83 said:


> Hi Moochacha! Welcome!
> 
> I think my DH is getting a little fed up, he has to leave at 9:45 for work so at 9:15 last night he says "Let me do my part, I have to go to work". Wham, bam, thank you ma'am....

LOL! Oh so romantic, at least he is willing to do his part!



mamaxm said:


> *Warrior Wisdom*
> 
> Have sex the day before ovulation to up your chances! Sperm usually reach the fallopian tube and the egg within minutes after intercourse, however, *Sperm need about 12 hours in your uterus before they can actually fertilize the egg in a special process called capacitation*. This is the maturation process within the female reproductive tract by which sperm become capable of fertilization. That's why the best time to make love is the day before and the day of ovulation. It's all about the timing.

Again, banking on this!!



ttcstill said:


> I am totally blanked right now ... I found my ex husband after 11years of him hiding my daughter from me..... He is going to hide her from me I know he is!!!!!....... I want to :gun: him!!!!!

Come again! WTH!!! Please explain!!!!!!
Sounds like I would want to kill the blighter too


----------



## soph77

Ooooh just realised that it is day 8 today!!!
I'm so excited, and I just can't hide it, I'm about to loose control and I think I like it, ooo yeah!!!


----------



## rachael872211

ttcstill said:


> I am totally blanked right now ... I found my ex husband after 11years of him hiding my daughter from me..... He is going to hide her from me I know he is!!!!!....... I want to :gun: him!!!!!

what??????? what happened? x


----------



## mamaxm

yeah ttcstill don't drop a bomb like that and not elaborate! i hope everythings okay..


----------



## rachael872211

My sister told me today she is having her coil out in a couple of weeks. Im feeling jealous she might get pregnant before me. I know its childish but its made me feel rubbish. It would be the best thing ever if we were pregnant together. AGH I need to get my PMA back! x


----------



## Nixilix

rachael.. you can have my PMA.. im done with it :)


----------



## rachael872211

AreIn83 said:


> Tammy and Racheal-He does work nights and I have to leave in the morning before he gets home so there isn't any way for morning meetings unfortunately.

Oh hun. 

Well at least he ok with "doing his bit" 

next time round if I dont get my BFP, I may as well be out for the month cos im working night shifts on all the important days and it just wont happen :cry:

x


----------



## rachael872211

Nixilix said:


> rachael.. you can have my PMA.. im done with it :)

really? Why? Well if you have some going spare i'll happily take it :hugs:


----------



## mamaxm

yeah my PMA is a little out the window too right now. puppy is sick and i have a terrible migraine. OH wont be home till 9:00 and i desperately need some cuddles and colbert report. haha. plus we're bd'ing tonight since i'm assuming i o'd yesterday. i will be a very happy camper once i get to cd20, until then i'm in limbo.
so i'm stuck at home watching the unborn on hbo. dumb movie. i need a nap.


----------



## rachael872211

mamaxm said:


> yeah my PMA is a little out the window too right now. puppy is sick and i have a terrible migraine. OH wont be home till 9:00 and i desperately need some cuddles and colbert report. haha. plus we're bd'ing tonight since i'm assuming i o'd yesterday. i will be a very happy camper once i get to cd20, until then i'm in limbo.
> so i'm stuck at home watching the unborn on hbo. dumb movie. i need a nap.

Oh bless. Fingers crossed for you. I hope you start to feel better soon.x


----------



## winegums

hi i tried to post a bit earlier but my internet messed up
anyway just wanted to say hello I'm back!!!!!!!!!!
CD1 today :( so will start BD next week
put me down for testing 21st may please :) xxx


----------



## rachael872211

winegums said:


> hi i tried to post a bit earlier but my internet messed up
> anyway just wanted to say hello I'm back!!!!!!!!!!
> CD1 today :( so will start BD next week
> put me down for testing 21st may please :) xxx

I couldnt even get on here earlier saying the site was too busy. x


----------



## mom2daniel

Just came across this "smep" and what do u know today is cycle day 8 and I already bd using pre-seed and legs up in the air for 30 min!!!! so im going to be faithfull to the plan this month (which is cycle 11 ttc) Hope this is my month!!!! I going to try to hold out testing till may 10th!!!! Good luck ladies


----------



## AreIn83

Go Soph!!! Get it girl!

Thanks for the information Mama! I love your tidbits! Keep them coming. 

He does his bit and then leaves but at least I'm fertilized. I have to get one out of him tonight before 6:30....kinda don't know if it's going to happen or not.


----------



## rocksy2185

Hello Ladies, 

Just to update, I know I shouldn't have, but I tested at 9dpo, was getting pains and sore bits all over the place... And the plan works... I got my BFP!!! VERY early days, but just thought it might give everyone a little ray of hope as we've been trying 10 months now!!! 

FX and dust to everyone and god bless the SMEP!!! 

xx


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Rocksy! How many cycles did you use SMEP?


----------



## rocksy2185

Well, this was our first, never seen it before else we'd have tried it... Tried other things before though, we were getting pretty down to be honest... Suppose it just goes to show you should hang in there... 

How are you getting on Firedancer? 

xx


----------



## Firedancer41

Just had the :witch: drop by uninvited, grrrr! On to cycle #4. I'm 37 and will be almost 38 if not already when I have the next and last. My clock is ticking unbelievably loudly and I'm almost in a panic that I won't beat it. I need to muster up some optimism, just don't have it left in me. I had a son in November who died shortly after birth, so just the fact that I have to do this all over again is painful.
Sorry don't mean to be a downer, but it's been a rough week and I hate hate HATE this boring 2 weeks before o...


----------



## rocksy2185

I hate both the TWW they drag like hell... So sorry for your loss Firedancer, I can only imagine what it's like for you! Don't worry about your clock, it will happen eventually, the fact you've had 3 before shows you can do it... And AF can just kiss my shiny metal ass, I hate it more than anything... 

Keep your chin up hun xx


----------



## Firedancer41

Okay Rockys that made me LOL TY

I try to think that way (and actually I had 4, counting DS who was full term and physiologically perfect-lost oxygen in labor) but then I start to think that my eggs are now old and crusty LOL I think I'm going to treat myself to some Chinese carryout and a glass of wine tonite (hubby's out of town) and resolve to be nothing but positive from here on out!


----------



## rocksy2185

Sounds like a plan Firedancer! Big :hugs: and enjoy your food, you deserve it!

Its a lot later here, so nigggggggggght :)

xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Congrats, Rocksy. Always nice to see that SMEP can really work! 

After reading LuckyD's journal, I've decided I'm going to HAVE FUN this cycle, and try not to make myself all crazy this month. Still going to follow SMEP, but not going to concentrate on all things TTC this time around. Let's hope I can keep to the TTHF plan!


----------



## MyTurnYet

soph77 said:


> Kind of like squeezing a big cervical pimple!

:rofl:


----------



## AreIn83

Congrats Rocksy! Another SMEP success!


----------



## MyTurnYet

I agree, congrats Rocksy!!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

Hi ladies...I'm new to this thread but I'm on board with this plan. This is cycle #2 or TTC after my TR 3/6.


----------



## MyTurnYet

SquirrelGirl said:


> I'm gonna get me some maca tomorrow! Oh, and even better, I told my OH about how ladies on here are making their OHs take it too. He asked what it was for, and I said I'd like you to take it but I'm not going to buy it if you're not going to take it.... lol, he said 'oh, I'll take that'.... ROFLMAO. He only sporadically takes a multivitamin at my request, but he sounds rather interested in maca! I'll make him take it when I take mine so I know he's following through. Geez, I feel like such a nag! :haha:
> 
> I struggled to tell him about what's on this forum because I kept wanting to use the acronyms BD, SMEP and such. I got a good chuckle out of it, since he has no idea what I'm talking about!

Hehe, I was totally planning to do this, too. :haha: I tried telling DH about my forum friends...I wonder if he thinks I'm a little insane, but he seems happy that I finally found an outlet for this stuff. Actually, come to think of it, he's been getting extra supportive...:flower:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Welcome fluterby! :hi:


----------



## AreIn83

Welcome fluterby! 

Girls...I didn't get my last BD in. DH was too tired to get up....much of an effort??? Damnit!!!! I smiled at him because he's working so much but I'm seriously pissed off. I'm just hoping that we made it in time and I still have some swimmers in there somewhere!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Happened to me this month, too AreIn. Getting that last one in is tricky!:wacko:


----------



## AreIn83

It wasn't even the insurance BD, it was #3. I've had pretty dry cm today so I'm guessing I've already O'd (trying to make myself feel better)


----------



## mamaxm

don't worry about it arein, if you've got dry CM i'm sure you're fine.
i'm waiting for OH to hurry up and get home! took the longest nap ever and i'm ready to bd so i can just get back to sleep, i think because of my migraine i'm not looking forward to it but i swore i would have no regrets if the witch showed so i'm going to do everything i can.
rocksy i'm so glad you got your bfp! :happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

thanks for the welcom gals. I hope there is lots of BFP's this month!!!


----------



## mamaxm

there will be for sure! we're not doing so great in april but they're all about to come in at the last minute!


----------



## AreIn83

I changed my picture again, someone mentioned awhile back about my hair looking different...my hair always looks different. I have about as much patience with my hair as I do with TTC :haha:


----------



## mamaxm

haha me too! that's why i decided to be a hairdresser!


----------



## Precious318

Hello ladies...I'm leaving to Mexico for a wedding this weekend and won't be back till Monday (I'm going to have a lot to catch up on :)). I just want to say good luck to the ladies that will be testing this weekend!! I will be cd8 on Monday...I can't wait to begin already. (hmmm...maybe the :witch: will want to stay in Mexico and not visit me or any of us in May...LOL!)

:hi: to the new ladies that joined smep and Congratulations to the ones that go their bfp!!!


----------



## mamaxm

ooh have fun in mexico! i went there two years ago, be careful i remember getting grabbed and dragged off quite a few times, nothing bad happened they just wanted to show me what they were selling but it was still scary. 
ALL MY CD17 GIRLS!! only 11 days till testing :happydance:


----------



## LuckyD

Congrats Rocksy! That is awesome news.

Arein - I am sure that you have BD'd enough love, in fact more than enough - people get their BFPs with a lot less than that! Fingers crossed x

Yep, this is the month of re-claiming the FUN - SquirrelGirl and I are going to be TTHF (Trying To Have Fun) instead of just TTC.

Not much going on for me at the moment...CD7...but tomorrow it's gonna be a shag-a-thon! Can't wait actually.

Good luck to all of you that are Oing and finishing off your BD schedule...

Has anyone noticed at all the threads for April have had low numbers of BFPs? Maybe there's something going on in the universe..


----------



## mamaxm

there have been low numbers in april, i guess i'm glad i'm testing in may. probably all of the pollen :wacko: it's real nasty here in florida, my poor pup has been sneezing and had the hiccups for weeks. she's a sensitive thing :haha:
well for the first time i layed with my hips propped up, not for 20 minutes as i was cooking for OH when we decided to do the deed and i had something in the oven that i had to get out when we were done, probably had them propped for 10 minutes? i dunno. 
waiting another 30ish minutes and then taking my softcup out, i want to check my CP. i'm actually reeeallly hoping it's low or medium because i am praying i'm not going to o cd18. i have one more softcup left so i'm going to use it today and be done with it. we're worn out. 
OH and i are going on a diet together :happydance: we've decided to start a piggy bank and put change in it, then keep filling it till october (our 4 year anniversary), and in october whoever has lost the most weight will get to pick where we go! we collect ALOT of change as we use cash most of the time, so we're excited :)


----------



## mamaxm

*Warrior Wisdom
*
Once upon a time, HPT's did not exist. (What people like us did in their spare time we may never know.) To determine if a woman was pregnant, her urine was injected into your ordinary garden-variety (female) rabbit. (Get it? Garden-variety? Rabbit? Like bunnies in your gar-- oh, fine ;) If the woman's urine contained hCG (pregnancy hormone), the rabbit's ovaries would react by producing little pockets of blood. (These were harmless to the rabbit.) Unfortunately, this was in the day before see-through rabbits, so the only way to see the ovaries was to kill the rabbit, cut her open, and peek inside. So, the rabbit actually died whether or not the woman was pregnant. Somewhere along the line that little detail was lost, however, and "the rabbit died" became slang for "being pregnant."

Hmm. Somehow I don't think "deadrabbit.com" has quite the same ring as "peeonastick.com" . . .


----------



## honeybee28

lol lucky i noticed that about the lack of bfps in april too... weird.... 
ladies im due for the witch on sunday/monday, testing negative and feel like she's on her way, but if you see her please can you stop her?
if she gets me, lucky and sq i'll be joining you for TTHF next cycle!!!
have a good day ladies.xx


----------



## Flybee

Did a superdrug test on weds, thought could see a faint line and had to call my dh, I couldn't stop shaking but there it was a BFP!!!!! I have taken about 5 other tests and all positive, OH MY GOD!! so excited but seems surreal...

:dust: to everyone And to those whose witches turned up and congrats to all the other BFP and those still waiting good luck x


----------



## winegums

congrats flybee!!!! xx


----------



## Razcox

Precious318 - Have fun in mexico and see you when you get back xx

Fluterby429 - Welcome aboard hun!

Mamaxm - Hope you feel a bit better today and that you managed to get that :sex: in! 

rocksy - Yeah for you an that :bfp: wishing you a H & H 9 months ahead xxx

Honeybee28 - Fingers crossed the :witch: stays away from you and we get a lovely late april :bfp: We need the numbers bumping up a little bit.

Flybee - Wow i am so happy for you, i bet you are on cloud 9! wishing you a H & H 9 months ahead as well xx

How is everyone else doing this morning? The bleeding has stopped here so looks like its all over at last. On to NTNP this cycle now and then TTC in may :happydance:


----------



## charliekitty

wow this is a hugeeee thread!! lol

im new to all this and the sperm meets egg plan looks like a good plan lol!!

AF got me yday so soon il be putting this plan to test =D 

xxxxx


----------



## soph77

It has taken me soooo long to catch up on this thread tonight!



rocksy2185 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Just to update, I know I shouldn't have, but I tested at 9dpo, was getting pains and sore bits all over the place... And the plan works... I got my BFP!!! VERY early days, but just thought it might give everyone a little ray of hope as we've been trying 10 months now!!!
> 
> FX and dust to everyone and god bless the SMEP!!!
> xx

Yay rocksy, congratulations sweetie - wonderful news!!!!! :happydance:



Firedancer41 said:


> Just had the :witch: drop by uninvited, grrrr! On to cycle #4. I'm 37 and will be almost 38 if not already when I have the next and last. My clock is ticking unbelievably loudly and I'm almost in a panic that I won't beat it. I need to muster up some optimism, just don't have it left in me. I had a son in November who died shortly after birth, so just the fact that I have to do this all over again is painful.
> Sorry don't mean to be a downer, but it's been a rough week and I hate hate HATE this boring 2 weeks before o...

Firedancer, I am so sorry for you loss and for the witch catching you :hugs:
I know you feel that your click is ticking but it will happen for you again. Get your warrior paint on and fight the b*tch!!! 



AreIn83 said:


> It wasn't even the insurance BD, it was #3. I've had pretty dry cm today so I'm guessing I've already O'd (trying to make myself feel better)

Don't worry, I am sure you have done enough, just do an insurance bd tomorrow night instead. I am worrying if dh is going to come to the party tonight for our cd8 bd, he has gone to watch the footy!! He has PROMISED to give it up when he comes home, but sometimes he says that he tried to wake me up for sex but I don't stir. I think he is bullsh*itting!!!! 



Precious318 said:


> Hello ladies...I'm leaving to Mexico for a wedding this weekend and won't be back till Monday (I'm going to have a lot to catch up on :)). I just want to say good luck to the ladies that will be testing this weekend!! I will be cd8 on Monday...I can't wait to begin already. (hmmm...maybe the :witch: will want to stay in Mexico and not visit me or any of us in May...LOL!)
> 
> :hi: to the new ladies that joined smep and Congratulations to the ones that go their bfp!!!

Have a great time in Mexico!!!!



mamaxm said:


> *Warrior Wisdom
> *
> Once upon a time, HPT's did not exist. (What people like us did in their spare time we may never know.) To determine if a woman was pregnant, her urine was injected into your ordinary garden-variety (female) rabbit. (Get it? Garden-variety? Rabbit? Like bunnies in your gar-- oh, fine ;) If the woman's urine contained hCG (pregnancy hormone), the rabbit's ovaries would react by producing little pockets of blood. (These were harmless to the rabbit.) Unfortunately, this was in the day before see-through rabbits, so the only way to see the ovaries was to kill the rabbit, cut her open, and peek inside. So, the rabbit actually died whether or not the woman was pregnant. Somewhere along the line that little detail was lost, however, and "the rabbit died" became slang for "being pregnant."
> 
> Hmm. Somehow I don't think "deadrabbit.com" has quite the same ring as "peeonastick.com" . . .

I have heard this one before, pretty crazy huh! :wacko:



honeybee28 said:


> lol lucky i noticed that about the lack of bfps in april too... weird....
> ladies im due for the witch on sunday/monday, testing negative and feel like she's on her way, but if you see her please can you stop her?
> if she gets me, lucky and sq i'll be joining you for TTHF next cycle!!!
> have a good day ladies.xx

If I see her, I'll kick her sorry butt for you. She won't dare turn up once I'm through with her! 
Seriously, I hope she stays away for all the right reasons but if she does you have the warriors to fight with :)



Flybee said:


> Did a superdrug test on weds, thought could see a faint line and had to call my dh, I couldn't stop shaking but there it was a BFP!!!!! I have taken about 5 other tests and all positive, OH MY GOD!! so excited but seems surreal...
> 
> :dust: to everyone And to those whose witches turned up and congrats to all the other BFP and those still waiting good luck x

That's fantastic, congratulations :happydance:


----------



## stardust22

Just popping in to say congrats to Flybee and Rocksy.

it takes me soooooo long to catch up on here WOW, it moves faster and faster by the day! 

Hope all you girls are trying to stay positive through this ttc rollercoaster. I for one am back on track after a really rough week but here's to May and more BFP's!
x


----------



## spencerbear

congratulations rocksy and flybee :hugs:


----------



## AreIn83

Morgan-My first intentions was to be come a hairdresser! I really wanted to go to cosmetology school but decided on nursing instead. I've been a nurse for 5 years but at one point last year, I was called the different schools in this area trying to get information. Never went through with it and now I'm back in school to get my Nurse Practitioner soooo guess I won't get to live out that dream!


----------



## AreIn83

Congrats flybee!


----------



## fluterby429

Wow congrats to Flybee and Rocksy.


----------



## LadyofRohan

Congratulations Flybee and Rocksy! That's such awesome news!!!! :happydance:

Got BD#3 after ovulation in last night (despite the fact that DH and I were so full from dinner and exhausted!). Now we just have to make sure and do the insurance BD tomorrow night.

I really hope this is my month! I want to see a ton of :bfp:s in this thread the next couple of weeks :thumbup:


----------



## honeybee28

yey congrats flybee and rocksy!!


----------



## MommaCC

Going to google the sperm meets egg thingy right now!! I need to know these things but put me down for may 5th testing!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yay yah contragulations and celebrations Rocksy and Flybee! x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats to Flybee & Rocksy!! Happy & Healthy preagnancy!!


----------



## AreIn83

Ok, girls, now I'm confused. I woke up this morning with achey pains on my right side that felt like O pains. I thought at first I had slept wrong or turned wrong, I had a cat jump on my head at like 5 so I startled awake. But the pains just keep coming. I had left sided O pains 2 days ago but these are way stronger. Help!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

AreIn83 said:


> Ok, girls, now I'm confused. I woke up this morning with achey pains on my right side that felt like O pains. I thought at first I had slept wrong or turned wrong, I had a cat jump on my head at like 5 so I startled awake. But the pains just keep coming. I had left sided O pains 2 days ago but these are way stronger. Help!

ooh, maybe you'll have TWINS! :haha: just kidding.... but I have no idea. Sorry I'm of no help whatsoever! :blush:



I have the day off today, so my weekend starts now! Planning to go crazy on the spring cleaning. Then later today I'm getting a hot stone massage and facial. Haven't ever had a hot stone massage before, so I'm really looking forward to it. Then I'm off to buy some Maca! That should help with the TTHF efforts this month! :)

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## AreIn83

Sara-NOT funny :haha: Are you going to the school for your massage or a spa?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

To a spa!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, can't wait!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Arein, I like your new picture! You're so pretty. :-=

So girls, woke up this morning and took an HPT just for kicks. :nope: I feel ok, though. Keeping a positive attitude per SquirrelGirl and LuckyD and just trying to have fun and live in the moment!:flower:


----------



## MyTurnYet

I have the day off today, too, Squirrel!!:happydance: It's going a long ways toward my PMA...unfortunately, have to spend it working on a presentation for school tomorrow, but still. Sun is shining and I'm feeling GOOD!:thumbup: Have fun at the spa!!!


----------



## AreIn83

Sara-Oh that's awesome! My sister graduated from whatever school that is in Normal, I can't remember the name now, MCC? She's an esthetician and my other sister and I would go over there for free treatments so she could get marked off to graduate. It was amazing. Body wraps, facials and I even agreed to a Brazilian wax...wow, that was awful. I won't ever do it again! DH didn't even care when I came home all naked, he just asked how much it hurt! 

Myturn-You're a sweetie. Thanks :blush: What cycle are you on?


----------



## MyTurnYet

Not entirely certain what cycle...we started TTC well over a year ago, but then I was ill for a while and on a lot of medication so we stopped a few months. Probably like cycle 11 of really, truly TTC, but only second cycle of SMEP. Neither of us have best sex drives, so my thoughts are, maybe we simply haven't done it enough at the right time. Hoping the maca I just ordered will help in that department. :winkwink: Actually, I have to say, since starting SMEP, we've gotten a bit better about BDing. Maybe the more you do it, the more you WANT to do it. :haha: 

We've had some tests done and so far everything seems to check out, except the fact that I have fibroids, so dunno. :shrug: They say the fibroids are in a place where it shouldn't matter, but I've read on the internet it can affect your chances. I did have an ectopic several years ago, but it was unexplained. The good news is, I recently had an HSG (where they pump the dye through your tubes) and all was clear!

Anyway, if no success over the next 1-2 cycles, am going to call the doctor...maybe will need some Clomid help or something. :shrug:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Mama, good luck with this cycle, and with your new diet plan!:thumbup: Sounds like a lot of fun! Where will you pick to go if you win? I find myself to be much happier since having a vacation planned. :winkwink:


----------



## MyTurnYet

AreIn83 said:


> Morgan-My first intentions was to be come a hairdresser! I really wanted to go to cosmetology school but decided on nursing instead. I've been a nurse for 5 years but at one point last year, I was called the different schools in this area trying to get information. Never went through with it and now I'm back in school to get my Nurse Practitioner soooo guess I won't get to live out that dream!

Aw, AreIn, I always wanted to be a nurse! My mom is a nurse, and I guess I wanted to follow in her footsteps, but she would always talk me out of it. :sad1: So, wound up in school for fashion, and marketing...and now am getting a masters in English. I'm all confused! I seriously STILL think about nursing though, and always get info on schools. I would have to start from scratch, though...don't even have any of the biology and chem pre-reqs. Good for you for going back to be a nurse practitioner!:thumbup:


----------



## AreIn83

Jill- All the girls I've talked to say that Maca turns you into a horny beast so I hope it does the same for you and your hubby. Was your ectopic tubal? You said you had an HSG so I'm guessing so? I'm considering calling an RE if we don't get our BFP by June. I have the names of some, now I just have to talk DH into it....


----------



## samira

rocksy and flybee congrats thats wonderful news - so the SMEP clearly works yayyyy

Good to see everyones positive energy its so reassuring

I didnt follow SMEP propoerly so I am doubtful this month, part of me wishs i didnt know so much about TTC now as I keep looking for signs, how can I just chillout lol

When do you normally get symptooms of IB and sore bb's and all of this, as if i am not having the symptoms I am just counting myself out of getting a positive tst.... thats sooo pessimistic right ? i Know!!! i feel bad that I am so negtive in attitude just scared of being dissapointed.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

AreIn83 said:


> Ok, girls, now I'm confused. I woke up this morning with achey pains on my right side that felt like O pains. I thought at first I had slept wrong or turned wrong, I had a cat jump on my head at like 5 so I startled awake. But the pains just keep coming. I had left sided O pains 2 days ago but these are way stronger. Help!

I keep feeling this similar thing but I think sometimes I think too much and actually feel things when they are not really there. Recently I've changed my attitude and decided that I will just not bother thinking about symptoms and then maybe I can get on and have a normal life lol without feeling every poke, cramp, prick, prod, stab etc etc etc.....list goes on and on and on and on ....I'm going nowhere with it lol cos it's just as cruel as the :witch: sometimes and I don't like it playing tricks with my mind. x


----------



## AreIn83

Typically, you won't usually have any symptoms until AT LEAST implantation. Most women report not having any symptoms at all until 6 weeks because that's when your HCG really increases. Up until that point, everyone's increases at different rates. Let me find you a really great post to read.


----------



## MyTurnYet

To be honest, I'm not sure where the ectopic was...it was about 10 years ago, I think (I was 22 or 23), and totally an uplanned pg, e.g. "accident." I was young an pretty naive and had a TERRIBLE doctor. Basically, he barely talked to me, never told me where it was and just gave me a shot of methotrexate to "get rid of it." I'm traumatized even just thinking about it...had to go to therapy for a while, and my bf turned into a total jerk after the experience. And I never told any of my friends, so didn't have anyone to talk to. :cry: Was convinced something was wrong with my tubes, and didn't even go for the HSG until 5 or 6 months ago (even though the ectopic was several years ago). I used to make myself crazy and think about when the baby would have been due and stuff, but try to tell myself everything happens for a reason, and am in a much better place now so am quite thankful. Anyway, thank you very much for asking about it! Honestly, typing this out has helped me to feel better. :flower: Reading on these boards, so many women go through so many painful experiences...and it's hard when there is no one to talk to, so think BnB is so helpful!


----------



## AreIn83

missy-I think that I could have imagined Wednesday's pain but not this morning, it hurts to walk even.


----------



## AreIn83

Jill- that is an awful experience. :hugs: :hugs: Are you sure it was ectopic though? An embryo can implant on the outside of your uterus and I'm not sure that methotrexate could take care of that but I could be wrong! If it was in your tubes, sometimes you have to have a salpingectomy because the ectopic can damage or rupture the tube (thankfully, that wasn't what happened to you!). My gosh, that gave me goosebumps.


----------



## wantingagirl

QOTE=mamaxm;5133796]*Warrior Wisdom
*
Once upon a time, HPT's did not exist. (What people like us did in their spare time we may never know.) To determine if a woman was pregnant, her urine was injected into your ordinary garden-variety (female) rabbit. (Get it? Garden-variety? Rabbit? Like bunnies in your gar-- oh, fine ;) If the woman's urine contained hCG (pregnancy hormone), the rabbit's ovaries would react by producing little pockets of blood. (These were harmless to the rabbit.) Unfortunately, this was in the day before see-through rabbits, so the only way to see the ovaries was to kill the rabbit, cut her open, and peek inside. So, the rabbit actually died whether or not the woman was pregnant. Somewhere along the line that little detail was lost, however, and "the rabbit died" became slang for "being pregnant."

Hmm. Somehow I don't think "deadrabbit.com" has quite the same ring as "peeonastick.com" . . .[/QUOTE]

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## AreIn83

Everyone needs to read this: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/147555-some-statistics-do-eggs-implant-4.html
Absolutely insightful!


----------



## wantingagirl

Precious see you soon hope she doesnt get you!
 
Hiya Charliekitty

Stardust I am in a better mood but kind of up and down at different times of the day so weird

Sara I get pains a couple of days after but im really not sure cos ovacue sed you already OV? It was me that said about your hair colour by the way and love your hairstyle in that pic

Hi to everyone else I have missed I have to go but will be on tomorrow xxx


----------



## mom2daniel

well its cd 9 so no bding today........come on tomorrow!!! good luck ladies hope this plan works!!!


----------



## xLuciax

afternoon girls I have some time before OH is back from work so thought I'd drop in quickly I have a question that is really bugging my mind I need the answer ok so gotvmy possitive opk Wednesday and still positive Thursday but negative today does that mean my egg is no longer around or could it be that my egg is there now does LH go away once the tubes have popped the egg out I'm worried cause since my positive opk I only got to BD last night worried I've missed it


----------



## MissyMooMoo

AreIn83 said:


> Everyone needs to read this: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/147555-some-statistics-do-eggs-implant-4.html
> Absolutely insightful!

Ok its great how people do so much research and find these sites so helpful!!!! ty :thumbup:


----------



## AreIn83

After Wed's positive, you most likely O'd within 24-36 hours.


----------



## AreIn83

Missy-it is. She's very smart!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

It took me to a thread in here is that correct? x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

It's ok you have to go back to page 1. Got it now and reading. Seems good x


----------



## AreIn83

Right. It's a thread by Moxie. She's very helpful and took time to answer my neverending questions. Great stuff!


----------



## AreIn83

And thanks wanting-my hair is to my collarbone now thanks to all the prenatals! trying to grow it all out so I can do something else fun!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Its nicer to be in the 60% so you don't stress too much and the waiting must be awful hmmmm. I would rather implant 6 dpo rather than 12 definately hmmmm


----------



## xLuciax

like I could of missed the egg then :(


----------



## AreIn83

According to what I just read, it's closer to the 36 hour mark than the 24. But if you BD last night, you still have a pretty great chance!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

That's what really bugs me. All I know is I get my LH Surge on cd17 but I have no idea when I ovulate. Maybe day after or 3 days after. I wish there was a test we could do that tells us for definate. I was thinking....if I do ovulate on day 18 then my Luteal Phase is a good 14 days but if I dont ovulate until day 19 or 20 then my Luteal Phase is as short as 13 or 12 days. Is that really bad?


----------



## Razcox

MissyMooMoo said:


> That's what really bugs me. All I know is I get my LH Surge on cd17 but I have no idea when I ovulate. Maybe day after or 3 days after. I wish there was a test we could do that tells us for definate. I was thinking....if I do ovulate on day 18 then my Luteal Phase is a good 14 days but if I dont ovulate until day 19 or 20 then my Luteal Phase is as short as 13 or 12 days. Is that really bad?

I think as long as the LP is over 10 days you should be fine, mine is nomally around the 13/14 day mark.

As for OPKs thats why i started with the CBFM i like being told i am in the 'peak' time and know to make sure we BD. Last cycle i OVed really late and without it we would have missed the egg all together . . . :dohh:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Hi all! :) I'm CD11 of 33 today...do all of you start your OPKs on CD10 or do some of you wait? According to the instructions I should be waiting until CD 16 to test with OPK...but according to the plan I am to start yesterday...I went ahead and started testing just incase...- just feel like it is foing to cost me a fortune! I guess I need to order IC tests lol


----------



## AreIn83

MrsMabrey-You could def wait. I have a 31 or 32 day cycle and I was told by FF to start on 12. It does get expensive!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Razcox said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> That's what really bugs me. All I know is I get my LH Surge on cd17 but I have no idea when I ovulate. Maybe day after or 3 days after. I wish there was a test we could do that tells us for definate. I was thinking....if I do ovulate on day 18 then my Luteal Phase is a good 14 days but if I dont ovulate until day 19 or 20 then my Luteal Phase is as short as 13 or 12 days. Is that really bad?
> 
> I think as long as the LP is over 10 days you should be fine, mine is nomally around the 13/14 day mark.
> 
> As for OPKs thats why i started with the CBFM i like being told i am in the 'peak' time and know to make sure we BD. Last cycle i OVed really late and without it we would have missed the egg all together . . . :dohh:Click to expand...

I used Clear Blue OPKs for first 2 cylces and this is my 3rd cycle and I am using Clear Blue OPKs this time too but I started with CBFM which cost me a fortune. I started testing with that on day 6 as it says to. So far with CBFM I have had just lows and today is CD16 but I am also still using OPK remember so I tested that just an hour ago and that is no smiley face. I should get smiley face with OPK tomorrow cd17 but why is CBFM just low all time? I was wondering if tomorrow when I get smiley on OPK will the CBFM go high or peak? Its my first time with CBFM.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Grrr now I'm mad at nyself! That's what I get for listening to OH...let's just go ahead and start on day ten with EVERYTHING just incase (devious smile from him ).....now I'm on to his evil plan....


----------



## AreIn83

Tricky guys, aren't they? I don't think there's any such thing as starting OPKs too soon but it's the financial aspect that comes into play!


----------



## ttcstill

mamaxm said:


> whoah.. so you haven't seen your daughter in 11 years?

yes thats true


----------



## ttcstill

Congrats to the Bfp's I missed..... 

Everything is fine...... my ex-husband and I have less than respect for each other ...... We had a really bad relationship and when I left I was really young and screwed up...... I left Jennifer with him because I could not take care of myself at that time...... He has hidden her from me ever since and now is trying to tell me he does not think it is a good idea for us to have contact because supposedly everytime that he meantions me she starts acting up and trying to run away..... He is worthless and I feel hopeless about the situation..... I have no way of contactin her and I know he is not telling her that I am trying to!!!! URGHHHHH

The househunting is stressing me out completely 

my temps dropped this morning so now i am totally confused....

CALGON....... lol


----------



## AreIn83

Tammy, I can't click on your ticker still


----------



## rachael872211

rocksy2185 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Just to update, I know I shouldn't have, but I tested at 9dpo, was getting pains and sore bits all over the place... And the plan works... I got my BFP!!! VERY early days, but just thought it might give everyone a little ray of hope as we've been trying 10 months now!!!
> 
> FX and dust to everyone and god bless the SMEP!!!
> 
> xx

Oh wow thats brill! Congrats x


----------



## rachael872211

mamaxm said:


> don't worry about it arein, if you've got dry CM i'm sure you're fine.
> i'm waiting for OH to hurry up and get home! took the longest nap ever and i'm ready to bd so i can just get back to sleep, i think because of my migraine i'm not looking forward to it but i swore i would have no regrets if the witch showed so i'm going to do everything i can.
> rocksy i'm so glad you got your bfp! :happydance:

Its weird how you do get regrets when AF shows. Like u done something wrong or not enough. x


----------



## rachael872211

mamaxm said:


> *Warrior Wisdom
> *
> Once upon a time, HPT's did not exist. (What people like us did in their spare time we may never know.) To determine if a woman was pregnant, her urine was injected into your ordinary garden-variety (female) rabbit. (Get it? Garden-variety? Rabbit? Like bunnies in your gar-- oh, fine ;) If the woman's urine contained hCG (pregnancy hormone), the rabbit's ovaries would react by producing little pockets of blood. (These were harmless to the rabbit.) Unfortunately, this was in the day before see-through rabbits, so the only way to see the ovaries was to kill the rabbit, cut her open, and peek inside. So, the rabbit actually died whether or not the woman was pregnant. Somewhere along the line that little detail was lost, however, and "the rabbit died" became slang for "being pregnant."
> 
> Hmm. Somehow I don't think "deadrabbit.com" has quite the same ring as "peeonastick.com" . . .

Aww thats mean! Cant they just miss a period and wait? :-(


----------



## RacheyBaby198

Hi there, I jus av a question. We have so far followed the plan to a T. I'm on cd13 so we BD last night. However did an ovulation test today an it was def positive. Does that mean we BD the next 3 nights? Even though we did last night? Thanks in advance


----------



## honeybee28

yup that's what it means!! Have fun!!


----------



## ttcstill

Sarah- I changed it tryi it now!


----------



## ttcstill

Yes it is defo bd time..... good luck and lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## mamaxm

Sara- yeah i wish i had gone another route. i LOVE hairdressing, it's the best job in the world but salons are so catty and building cleintele is hell. i'm trying to grow my hair out too, the vitamins definetely help! right now it's asymetrical, about 2 inches on one side and down to my shoulder on the other, loved it for a while but now i'm ready to have long hair again so i can curl it!

rachael- oh as soon as the witch shows i'm a mess, going back to my chart and trying to figure out what i did wrong and how i would be pregnant if i wasn't so lazy this night, bla bla bla. not this cycle! no way!


so i know for A FACT i did not o on cd13 and i wish FF would change my dang chart. :haha: i'm actually thinking i'm going to o tomorrow, i have TONS of EWCM today, like uncomfortable amounts. didn't even have to check internally, it was alllllll out there. just got done bd'ing and we'll do one more tomorrow and be done with it, not sure if i o'd cd15 or if i'm still waiting but after tomorrow i'm not sure OH will be up to it, already gone three or four days in a row now.
i did notice this morning there were some strange goings on down there, just weird tingles and such. also had a dream i was pregnant last night, and when my alarm was going off this morning i heard it in my dream and my doctor told me if i woke up i'd lose the baby.. so i stayed asleep? hahahaha. it was wild.


----------



## aragornlover8

Hey girls! I was doing SMEP this cycle and took a test this morning at 9dpo. I'm not 100% sure it wasn't evap but I did see a faint line. I will be testing again in a few days (if I can wait that long :haha: ) and will keep you posted!


----------



## mamaxm

aragorn! FX'd! let us know!


----------



## ttcstill

Mamaxm- I just realized we are testing on the same day!!!! yipeeeee!!!! bring on the bfp's............. I have been having tingling in my lower parts also and sudden twinges on my left side for about 4 days now...... I know its way too earlier ofr it to be any type of sign as I just ovulated wednesday!


----------



## mamaxm

i'm not even sure when/if i o'd yet! either monday, wednesday or tomorrow. i will be testing the 5th no matter what though, it's effing cinco de mayo! i need to know whether or not to enjoy some margaritas!


----------



## LuckyD

aragorn! let us know! fingers crossed for you xx

CD8 today - hurrah!

mmmmmm, margaritas.....


----------



## AreIn83

Fx Aragorn! 

I can click on the ticker, Tam, but it doesn't go to your chart. 

Mama-I know about catty, nurses are awful. It's a very "eat your young" kind of profession. I had an asym cut over the summer, loved it but got tired of it quickly. What else is new? Right now I have it back to my own color with dark brown peek-a-boo streaks. Eh...it's alright. 

GOT A BD IN TONIGHT!!! WWWOOOOWEEE!


----------



## ttcstill

Sarah what is wrong with it..... what do I need to do?


----------



## AreIn83

Actually, I'm not too sure. You need to get on FF and go to the page where you get your ticker for you chart and re-copy and paste into your sig.


----------



## mamaxm

sara- yeah i hate being in a catty environment but i guess we have to do what we have to do. my hair is currently plain ole dark brown since i don't know where my career is going next and i'm trying to be neutral, but i think i'm going red next. just need to find a salon that isn't horribly catty and negative, makes work hell.
tammy- your ticker is from ticker factory (which is attatched to FF, but wont create a click through link to your chart), why don't you just post a link to your chart? if you go to FF and then click on sharing, and then home page setup, at the top of the page you'll see where you can get a link. i think alot of people are having this problem.

well took a nice long nap and took my temp, put it in for tomorrow and i'll change it if it changes. it probably wont, if so maybe by .02 or something. i just am impatient and i'm glad ff switched my chart around. even if my temp goes down tomorrow, it's still changing it to cd15 so hooray! don't worry, i'm not cheating on my chart, i promise i'll change it in the morning! haha!


----------



## MyTurnYet

AreIn, started typing this on your board, but then didn't want to clutter it up with my long story...so pasting here:

You know what? I still don't really know what happened. From what I remember, I had positive HCG tests...my first ultrasound they saw something (a sac), but started bleeding and then when I went back, nothing was on the ultrasound, but my HCG levels were still rising. They said it could have been a psuedo-sac and ectopic...HCG levels kept going up so they had me come in right away, and all of a sudden the nurse was giving me a shot WITHOUT TELLING ME WHY. She kind of yelled at me when I asked what she was doing, like "you're still pregnant!" Very nasty. :growlmad: Anyway, the dr. came in and said if the methotrexate didn't work I'd have to go for surgery...had blood tests all the time HCG levels dropped low enough. He did say I was lucky as they did not have to operate on my tubes, but he NEVER told me where the baby was. I don't think I knew enough at the time to ask...every OB since then has asked me about it and I feel ridiculous telling them I have no idea where it was. The guy only talked me for about 5 minutes, and was so mean! :cry: 

Anyway, on to happier, more positive things. So sorry for my sob story, blah blah.


----------



## mamaxm

poor myturn :hugs: i'm at high risk for ectopic after pelvic inflammatory disease and doctors really screwed up on that one too, kept telling me when i would go to the offices that it was "just period cramps" until i passed out at one of their offices and they sent me to the hospital.. where they proceeded to tell me they "knew i had an std, that's the only way to get PID" which is COMPLETELY untrue as i am and always have been std clean, their jaws were on the floor when i came back clean. i could have had less scarring if it were treated early, but for some reason everyone thought i was a stupid little girl with period cramps. some doctors just shouldn't be allowed to practice :nope:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Thank you mama. :hugs: That is terrible what happened to you, too! I agree, those doctors should not be allowed to practice. :growlmad:


----------



## mamaxm

seriously! there are some good doctors, and alot of bad ones, at least in tallahassee. it's completely unfair that people who aren't dedicated to what they're doing in such an important profession are allowed to work. if i screw up at work, i get someone pissed about their hair and i give them a free haircut or color. if they screw up, someone dies. they should be a little more attentive.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Exactly, mama! 

In other news, when is this 2WW going to be over????? Argh, so frustrated. :dohh:


----------



## soph77

Got my cd8 bd in last night!!! Off to a good start :)


----------



## mamaxm

myturn i know you're not complaining! hahahahhaa! you've got 4 days missy! whatev i'm just glad i'm finally past o.
soph time is going to fly now that you're at cd9. i'll never quit smep because the month goes by so quick.


----------



## MyTurnYet

mamaxm said:


> myturn i know you're not complaining! hahahahhaa! you've got 4 days missy! whatev i'm just glad i'm finally past o.
> soph time is going to fly now that you're at cd9. i'll never quit smep because the month goes by so quick.

 :haha:

I think the closer to the end of the 2WW the crazier I get. :wacko: Convinced this is not my month, so just want to get on with the show and start next month. I'm actually waiting for :witch: to show her stupid ugly face. :haha:

I think I like BD time best!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Good job Soph! :thumbup: My plan is to do SMEP PERFECTLY next cycle (but still have fun!) It's a lofty plan. :winkwink:


----------



## mamaxm

ew not me! waiting to o is hell for me, every day i question whether or not i'm o'ing, when i'm going to o, if i'm going to o, ect. way too much stress. i can finally relax in the 2ww knowing it's done with. 
i'm cutting my RRL tea down to one cup a day now that i'm in the 2ww. and cutting my red clover in half as well. i don't want to quit them altogether and from what i've read they're both safe as they're nourishing herbs and they're not strong enough to cause any damage, just to be safe i'll cut my doses in half.


----------



## mamaxm

my turn- i've done it perfectly so far! skipping tomorrow and bd'ing one more time and i'll have followed it to a t! :happydance: no regrets this cycle!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Great job mama!!!!:happydance: Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## mamaxm

thanks and you too! 4 dayyyyyyyyyyyys! i'm excited, we're still low on the stats so i'd say you have a good chance!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Awesome, thanks for the PMA!!! :happydance:


----------



## mamaxm

as soon as our stats get low (under 40%), we get hit with a flurry of bfps, like the two we got today and yesterday! the next testers are lucky ladies!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Wow, that does make me feel better...how else can I increase my chances? How about, "whoever posts #3424 gets a BFP?" Oh wait, that's me!! Yay!:haha:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Ok, truly losing my mind now. Although I took an FRER with FMU this morning and got a BFN, I have been reading about using OPKs as HPTs, so thought...that might be fun! But THEN figured, while I have the IC OPK out, may as well use the IC HPT! Guess what? ALL negative! What was I thinking? I went from not wanting to test at all, to peeing on anything I can find. :rofl:


----------



## mamaxm

hahaha! i know i've done it before. went through too many to say last cycle *cough*over 20*cough* 
getting some cramps, maybe i am going to o tomorrow? gosh darnit i wish my body would behave already.


----------



## mamaxm

wtf?! i just put in i had o pains today (cd17) and FF switched my chart to bold lines instead of crosshairs for o'ing cd15? wouldn't i have o pains before i o'd or during?
hey i'm happy if i o'd cd15 but just saying.. doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## ttcstill

Well ladies take a look!!!!
 



Attached Files:







my ring!.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## mamaxm

*Warrior Wisdom
*
Signs of Ovulation

Women may notice other physical symptoms associated with their mittelschmerz, or near ovulation. The most common sign is the appearance of fertile cervical mucus in the days leading up to ovulation. Cervical mucus is one of the primary signs used by various fertility awareness methods. Other symptoms are sometimes called secondary fertility signs to distinguish from the three primary signs.[2]

* Mid-cycle or ovulatory bleeding is thought to result from the sudden drop in estrogen that occurs just before ovulation. This drop in hormones can trigger withdrawal bleeding in the same way that switching from active to placebo birth control pills does. The rise in hormones that occurs after ovulation prevents such mid-cycle spotting from becoming as heavy or long lasting as a typical menstruation. Spotting is more common in longer cycles.

* A woman's vulva may swell just prior to ovulation, especially the side on which ovulation will occur.

* One of the groin lymph nodes (on the side on which ovulation will occur) will swell to about the size of a pea, and may become tender.


wish i could find my groin lymphnodes darnit.


----------



## ttcstill

I have tried to fix my ticker but for some reason it is not working!!!! I have no idea why


----------



## mamaxm

ring is sooooooo pretty ttcstill, looks like the one i picked out! i love square cut. 
OH and i are waiting a little longer to actually get married. but i'm not super religious and i totally support kids before marriage, it's how my mama did it! :)


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh, congrats TTCstill! How exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## MyTurnYet

mamaxm said:


> *Warrior Wisdom
> *
> Signs of Ovulation
> 
> 
> 
> * A woman's vulva may swell just prior to ovulation, especially the side on which ovulation will occur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's so bizarre!! I wonder how they discovered that one. You know I'm picturing some perverted scientist volunteering for the job :rofl:


----------



## samira

ttcstill said:


> Well ladies take a look!!!!

Huge Congratulationssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss:thumbup::happydance::flower::happydance:


----------



## rachael872211

I messed up the plan :-( 
I didn't do day 3 bd. Well we bd in the morning just not yesterday evening as planned. So I don't really feel like it counts even though it did happen on day 3. Do you think it will still is ok and I just carry on as normal? 
I did feel really emotional about it all and took it was too seriously and got annoyed with myself and felt like I'd wasted my time poas! 
But I thought about it and I don't think my ovulation was yesterday prob more the day before due to the dissapearance of my ewcm. So after a few tears I still feel hopefulish. X


----------



## new mummy2010

hello everyone been busy with work so just catching up with everyone!
well we did bd day 7, 9 but missed last night as other half thinks its best to bd today as its meant to be ov day which we would of missed if we did lastnight day11 not doing any ov tests just keeping our fingers crossed that it will be a little early as cycle was shorter last month.
The plan now is to bd today day 12 and 13 14 15 and 17 for good luck do you think we are in with a chance still or really messed it up?
Df is away from next fri so last bd opp will be thurs anyways thanks for replys and for listening:flower:
congratulations ttcill (think thats how to spell it cant remember from posting board sorry):dohh:
FXED EVERYONE AND :dust: TOO ALL X X


----------



## new mummy2010

Just realised its not ov day till tomorrow on ticker totally confused now need to check my chart help girlys!


----------



## wantingagirl

hehe.... I wish I could change my hair so much I have thick curely hair and so difficult you manage. Wow you suit whatever hairstyle you have. 

Im getting a bit frustrated now surely I would have ovulated by now but still high on monitor??? Tell me with anyone using softcups did you see much of your CM obviously when it is out, Im not seeing too much. Also wondering maybe EPO is delaying my OV I really dont know unless I get my surge tonite/tomorrow morning?

Oh hopefully congrats aragornlover8! FX

Yay Soph GL for this month

Tammy thats gorgeous and so worth the wait YAY he did it!!

:hi: to everyone I missed


----------



## soph77

ttcstill said:


> Well ladies take a look!!!!

GORGEOUS!!!!! Congrats ttc!!!!!!


----------



## honeybee28

ttcstill - nice rock!!!! 

soph - glad to see you're off to a good start!!

myturnyet - i know how you feel, im due sunday monday, feels like she's coming, been spotting on and off since cd10, lets just get it over and done with lol!!

hey everyone else!! Hope you're having fun smeping it up!!


----------



## soph77

Came home today to find dh looking at a trip to NZ in the September holidays!!!!!!!
Just have to work out how much it will actually cost but looks like we are going to NZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!
I will get to see the snow for the first time in my life!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soph77

wont be able to go skiiing though if I am up the duff!
Oh well, I'll be happy to make a snowman


----------



## honeybee28

YEEEEEY thats so exciting soph, i went there a couple of years ago, had the best time!!! 
Went to Australia on the way there, sydney, brisbane, and the whitsundays (LUSH). You're super lucky to live there, dh and i might move there one day.
xx


----------



## stardust22

ttcstill said:


> Well ladies take a look!!!!

yay thats gorgeous!!!


----------



## LuckyD

Congrats ttcstill!! That is beautiful.

Where in NZ would you be going Soph? I am guessing Queenstown if you are talking about the snow...


----------



## winegums

ttcstill that is a beautiful ring xxx


----------



## selina22

Just to update guys AF got me today :(
will give smep another go this cycle 
xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Tammy! Beautiful ring. Have you got a date set?


----------



## Nixilix

ttcstill - love the ring! 

NZ soph? sounds great!! Do you like soaps? Do you watch Home and Away? You so muc futher ahead of us in the show that i need to know what happens!!!! hahaha!!

Im 4 dpo today. boring.

i didnt really do enough in the bedroom dept this month so not holding out hope but it'll be rude NOT to ss with everyone!! 

I got a weird pulsing/throbbing/aching feeling near ovary ( i only have one so defo the one I o'd from) very very slight cramps but could be due to the constipation!!

How is everyone else... sorry if the witch got you.. baby dust to those waiting to test. We defo need some more :bfp: here


----------



## soph77

Nixilix said:


> ttcstill - love the ring!
> 
> NZ soph? sounds great!! Do you like soaps? Do you watch Home and Away? You so muc futher ahead of us in the show that i need to know what happens!!!! hahaha!!
> 
> Im 4 dpo today. boring.
> 
> i didnt really do enough in the bedroom dept this month so not holding out hope but it'll be rude NOT to ss with everyone!!
> 
> I got a weird pulsing/throbbing/aching feeling near ovary ( i only have one so defo the one I o'd from) very very slight cramps but could be due to the constipation!!
> 
> How is everyone else... sorry if the witch got you.. baby dust to those waiting to test. We defo need some more :bfp: here

Nix I LOVE home and away! DH took me to where they film it and proposed at the Summer Bay Surf Club!!


----------



## soph77

LuckyD said:


> Congrats ttcstill!! That is beautiful.
> 
> Where in NZ would you be going Soph? I am guessing Queenstown if you are talking about the snow...

Not sure on any details yet, still in the planning and ideas stages but one thing we know is if we do it we will hire a campervan and drive around. Sound good? You will have to let me know of the best places to go!


----------



## Nixilix

OMG im so jealous!! i wana be proposed to there (bit late, already engaged haha)

What happens with Hugo and Martha?? Does she find out he is alive?!? Im so sad!! haha


----------



## soph77

Nixilix said:


> OMG im so jealous!! i wana be proposed to there (bit late, already engaged haha)
> 
> What happens with Hugo and Martha?? Does she find out he is alive?!? Im so sad!! haha

I think she is just about to find out. Milko has gone crazy.


----------



## Nixilix

maybe we aren't that far behind then!! Marilyn is already back, he's started the tablets, and Alf is trying to get Angelo to tell Martha! So exciting!! 

Was just reading on FF that if i get BFP this month my due date will be 11/1/11 !!


----------



## ttcstill

Thank you all, the picture soes not do it justice... its a half carat emarald cut diamond. Istill do not know what is going on with my ticker can someone please tell me what I need to do?


----------



## ttcstill

OH no i looked at my ff and its says that if I conceived this cycle I would be due on 1/12/11 and that Was my dad's birthday ...... he passed away in november


----------



## Nixilix

:hugs:


----------



## WanaBaba

Hi everyone :) I have decided if AF arrives this cycle i am going to try SMEP next cycle :) :witch: is due may 4th but FX'd she won't show!! :)


----------



## MyTurnYet

Welcome WanaBaba! :hi:

All, feel a little guilty to report that I took ANOTHER HPT this morning. :shy: Oops! Of course, BFN, but now I don't have any HPTs for when I actually need them! Used a whole box of FRER in the past 2 days.:wacko: Now thinking I should stock up on ICs so as to satisfy my POAS addiction without going broke!

Anyway, so beautiful out today, so am off to enjoy the lovely weather!:flower:


----------



## rachael872211

MyTurnYet said:


> Welcome WanaBaba! :hi:
> 
> All, feel a little guilty to report that I took ANOTHER HPT this morning. :shy: Oops! Of course, BFN, but now I don't have any HPTs for when I actually need them! Used a whole box of FRER in the past 2 days.:wacko: Now thinking I should stock up on ICs so as to satisfy my POAS addiction without going broke!
> 
> Anyway, so beautiful out today, so am off to enjoy the lovely weather!:flower:

that is the best way to satisfy a poas addiction. 

This month I told myself I wasn't going to do it until I missed my period but already I'm thinking when can I start? 

I'm stuck indoors at work :-( 
wish I was outside.


----------



## stardust22

MyTurnYet said:


> Welcome WanaBaba! :hi:
> 
> All, feel a little guilty to report that I took ANOTHER HPT this morning. :shy: Oops! Of course, BFN, but now I don't have any HPTs for when I actually need them! Used a whole box of FRER in the past 2 days.:wacko: Now thinking I should stock up on ICs so as to satisfy my POAS addiction without going broke!
> 
> Anyway, so beautiful out today, so am off to enjoy the lovely weather!:flower:

I did this last time too!! used First response (2 packets:blush:) I am telling myself I wont test this month unless I am late!
YEAAAHHHH RIGHT! LOL


----------



## WanaBaba

I am the same, i am dying to poas lol. I keep getting them out the box and thinking shall i? but OH says i can't hahaha! Tells me i got to wait lol. I got some IC's the other day and did 1 as soon as they came through the letterbox.....i have a poas problem!! :blush: lol.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Really don't get this. I have a load of EWCM after doing the 2 finger cervical pimple squeeze lol but no smiley face STILL on my OPK. I ALWAYS get the surge on 17 day. I have NEVER had EWCM before and I have lots. An abundance of it!!! Anybody know whats going on. Also my CBFM is still saying LOW LOW LOW. Ahggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! So wanna :sex: lol


----------



## AreIn83

Jill-It's hard being young and have to go through something like that, you don't know what questions to ask and some nurses and doctors treat younger, pregnant women like they're scum. I'm sorry you had to go through that. It sounds to me like a molar pregnancy and not necessarily ectopic but I'm a cardiovascular/trauma nurse. but I'm actually considering getting my NP in Women's Health just because of everything I've learned in my TTC journey. I want to help women like myself. 
Morgan-What are you going back to school for again?


----------



## AreIn83

Morgan-The herbalist that I talked to said not to quit RRL tea. You drink one cup up through the first trimester, two cups the second and three the third. It tones your uterus for labor but you can't start at three. You have to build it up like a muscle, a little at a time.


----------



## AreIn83

Chatty girls, I tell ya. 

ttcstill- Very pretty ring! DH bought me a carat but that was before the days of baby, mortgage, bills, two cars etc etc. I told him I want a new set for our ten year and I want a solitaire. That's still 6 years from now so he has time to plan :haha:


I'm really feeling pretty positive about this cycle but I usually am for the first couple of days and then take a downturn. I bought 12 IC's then got 5 with my OvaCue and am getting 5 more when my very late Softcups arrive. I hope I don't even need them! I'll have plenty of plastic to pee on to keep me satisfied. I want to go pee on one now just for the hell of it but I have a feeling it would just take away from my positivity even though I know there's no way it would be positive even if I am preg. 
Soph- If you are preg on your trip, make sure you build a PREGNANT snow woman! We have snow on the ground here 4 months of the year and it usually a lot so I don't understand why people go on trips to get closer to snow :rofl: I HATE snow.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Hey all - been a while as Ive been away on holiday - missed something like 150 pages!! Have to confess I didnt read them all but congrats Firedancer on the BFP!

I tested this morning as AF due - BFN :growlmad:

A bit strange as I usually spot the day before and I havent. Have some PMS systems like sore boobs, slight pains in my ovary area, bloated so feels like AF on the way.

Not sure I ovulated this month or whether I mucked up the testing times and missed it.

Oh well... there's always May....


----------



## SquirrelGirl

AreIn83 said:


> ... but I'm a cardiovascular/trauma nurse. but I'm actually considering getting my NP in Women's Health just because of everything I've learned in my TTC journey. I want to help women like myself.

Oh, that would be so cool!


----------



## ttcstill

Sarah- I hear ya..... this is just my engagement ring ----- I get a full carat solitaire for the wedding and of course the wrap to go with it...... so I am super stoked!


----------



## AreIn83

SG- I think it would be amazing. I'm just afraid of specializing because it would be harder to market myself whereas if I just continue on my original path of Family Nurse Practitioner, I could do a little bit of everything. We'll see!


----------



## Firedancer41

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> Hey all - been a while as Ive been away on holiday - missed something like 150 pages!! Have to confess I didnt read them all but congrats Firedancer on the BFP!
> 
> I tested this morning as AF due - BFN :growlmad:
> 
> A bit strange as I usually spot the day before and I havent. Have some PMS systems like sore boobs, slight pains in my ovary area, bloated so feels like AF on the way.
> 
> Not sure I ovulated this month or whether I mucked up the testing times and missed it.
> 
> Oh well... there's always May....

Then you also missed my big dumb mistake of misreading a Facts Plus. I saw 2 lines and read it as positive, when actually a + sign is positive :dohh:

But I like your PMA: there's always May. And The :witch: hasn't arrived for you yet, so don't count yourself out just yet! :flower:


----------



## mamaxm

arein- i think i'm going to study zoology. i'm way into animals and wildlife and i'd love the work in an animal sanctuary or something like that. maybe since i live in florida i can work with some crocs :) i do love them.
lots of twinges down there/sore nips, i think they're just post o symptoms but so far nothing else. one more bd tonight just to be safe and we're in the clear! 10 days till testing :happydance: although as much as i said i wouldn't i probably will be testing 10dpo.


----------



## mamaxm

am i wrong or did aragorn get a bfp?


----------



## soph77

Nixilix said:


> maybe we aren't that far behind then!! Marilyn is already back, he's started the tablets, and Alf is trying to get Angelo to tell Martha! So exciting!!
> 
> Was just reading on FF that if i get BFP this month my due date will be 11/1/11 !!

Sounds like you are only about a week behind. Miles has stopped taking the pills and rabbit is back. Gina caught him talking to himself and he's been suspended from work. I think this week coming he is going to have a gig flip out. Aden has confessed to the murder of his dad. Marilyn has revealed that she has less than a year to live. Ummm can't think of anything else.



MissyMooMoo said:


> Really don't get this. I have a load of EWCM after doing the 2 finger cervical pimple squeeze lol but no smiley face STILL on my OPK. I ALWAYS get the surge on 17 day. I have NEVER had EWCM before and I have lots. An abundance of it!!! Anybody know whats going on. Also my CBFM is still saying LOW LOW LOW. Ahggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! So wanna :sex: lol

I tried to squeeze my cervical pimple this morning but it was too high, could only just touch it. But nothing - dry as the sahara desert. :(



mamaxm said:


> am i wrong or did aragorn get a bfp?

I think she got the faint beginnings of one, but haven't heard anymore from her.


cd10 today woohoo!!!


----------



## amethyst77

I haven't ovulated yet, so won't be testing on hub's birthday :(
Who knows what's occuring


----------



## mamaxm

maybe just a long cycle amethyst, i didn't o till cd18 last cycle and had a 31 day cycle for the first time ever :hugs: hope that egg shows up soon!


----------



## mamaxm

:jo::jo::jo::jo:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mamamirfy

Alright girls I got the long awaited for "happy face" today. We've been BD'ing since the 16th every other day..and now again tonight and will the next two nights, take one off and then one more (I'm exhausted just thinking about it). I have a cold....so even though we had to stop so I could sneeze a few times and I was sniffling the whole time, we managed to get the job done. LOL. Not our sexiest moment. I was supposed to test on May 8 but it may be the next day on Mothers day....which would be great too. My first mothers day :)


----------



## soph77

got cd10 bd in and my softcup in too!!! I am right on track for a bfp in May:happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

fx crossed for us all. im 5dpo and its slow

thanks for the update soph!!! i love aiden!


----------



## minidyson

Morning ladies. I've not been on here for a while so have lots to catch up on! I have had some tests at the docs and have more the week after next so I haven't been able to do SMEP this month. 

I will be back next month with a positive attitude, all guns blazing!!!! Good luck all xxx


----------



## honeybee28

hope you're ok minidyson.

soph - your engagement story just made me wanna cry!! Im so pathetic lol.

14 dpo af due today or tomorrow fun fun fun.

hope all the ttc warriors are doing well, along with the rest of team smep!!


----------



## Nixilix

any testing or symptoms honeybee?


----------



## wantingagirl

Soph thats great news and something to focus on and really look forward to. I have always wanted to go to Australia maybe one day
Loved the story regarding home and away, luv that programme and so romantic!
So sorry AF got you Selina! I hope this cycle flys by to catch that eggy

Ah Tammy but maybe thats a good sign and your dad will be watching over your future baby

Welcome and GL Wanababa

My turnyet so sorry

Did anyone get my question? Im still on a high day and driving me mad??

Missy Im not sure whats going on I myself feel like smashing my monitor off the wall I always Ovulate between day 15/16 and still high day but been getting pains for days

Hi Minidyson good to hear from you

Honeybee any signs?


----------



## honeybee28

hey nix and wanting - nah it's not looking good. had spotting at 10dpo, i often get spotting before af and i checked back in my diary and i've had it as early as 10dpo. did a couple of tests, last tested at 12 dpo i think, it was snow white, not even a faint hint of a line boooooooooo. just sitting and waiting for her to show now!!

wanting - i dont know much about cbfms (yet, im allowed to buy one when the witch shows!!), how many high days have you had now? how many do you normally get before a peak? maybe you're just having a random long cycle?


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah I used it with first and every single cycle was OV day 14/15 clockwork and my periods have been clockwork this time too til this month hmmm and only started doing this when took EPO. I had to start testing at day 6 as had to reset the monitor so have used 11 sticks so far!! Got high day at day 9 until now which is day 17!!! Funny thing tho is that I had OV signs cramps then ewcm then that stopped and went so dry and now back to wetter again goodness knows what is going on its driving me mental and if my LP is normal Im gonna have like a 32 day cycle or something Im not complaining just this has never happened to me before

I hope the hag doesnt show up!!!


----------



## LuckyD

soph - I think driving round is the best way to see NZ! It's easier than driving around Australia, that's for sure... I am from the North Island, so haven't travelled as much in the South Island but it's beautiful there - you can't go wrong really. Would you come to the North Island at all? 

you guys crack me up with your Home and Away gossip!

Arein - that is an awesome idea - you would have so much to give after going through all this TTC stuff yourself.

Mamaxm - sounds great! Crocs scare me but that's because I am from NZ and we have absolutely no dangerous or poisonous animals here!

Hey everyone else!!!!


----------



## honeybee28

i have heard that you dont normally get a peak on your first time, so maybe when you reset it, it made it think this was your first time of using it? maybe you've ov'd already? 

thanks hun, im not holding out much hope though!


----------



## soph77

LuckyD said:


> soph - I think driving round is the best way to see NZ! It's easier than driving around Australia, that's for sure... I am from the North Island, so haven't travelled as much in the South Island but it's beautiful there - you can't go wrong really. Would you come to the North Island at all?
> 
> you guys crack me up with your Home and Away gossip!

We are actually going to do the north island I think and just a spot of snow/skiing at Mt Ruapehu. It is going to be awesome! We will spend about 12 days and just do the north island well instead of rushing around.


----------



## LuckyD

soph77 said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> soph - I think driving round is the best way to see NZ! It's easier than driving around Australia, that's for sure... I am from the North Island, so haven't travelled as much in the South Island but it's beautiful there - you can't go wrong really. Would you come to the North Island at all?
> 
> you guys crack me up with your Home and Away gossip!
> 
> We are actually going to do the north island I think and just a spot of snow/skiing at Mt Ruapehu. It is going to be awesome! We will spend about 12 days and just do the north island well instead of rushing around.Click to expand...

Oh cool! When you said snow, I just assumed down South. Well, if you skiing at Mt Ruapehu you will be close to Taupo - awesome big lake and hot pools, the perfect thing after skiing! There are hot pools you pay to go to, or there are natural hot pools next to a river, it's awesome cos you can go into the cold river then back to the hot pool - feels amazing. It's a little tricky to find but well worth it. If your boys are into the boiling mud kinda thing, then Rotorua is cool - mud pools and geysers and stuff - but apart from that it's not the most exciting town! It will be pretty cold around that time of year...but Ruapehu is cool. I saw in erupt in 1999 - very cool. So excited for you!


----------



## stardust22

minidyson said:


> Morning ladies. I've not been on here for a while so have lots to catch up on! I have had some tests at the docs and have more the week after next so I haven't been able to do SMEP this month.
> 
> I will be back next month with a positive attitude, all guns blazing!!!! Good luck all xxx

Hi Ya! thought I hadnt seen you in a while. I am not on here as much as I was, just had a bad bad week when the witchy came last weekend, I think after everything i might have been lucky but NOOOO. Anyway, here I am back fighting as a warrior with the rest of you ladies.

Heres to the first of the 2011 babies!

Hope you are ok. catch up again soon, I am off out for breakkie with my hubby, its his birthday and he has been working since 4pm yesterday right through the night. he hasnt slept yet and when we get back from eating, bed! its CD8 LOL!!!!


----------



## soph77

LuckyD said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> soph - I think driving round is the best way to see NZ! It's easier than driving around Australia, that's for sure... I am from the North Island, so haven't travelled as much in the South Island but it's beautiful there - you can't go wrong really. Would you come to the North Island at all?
> 
> you guys crack me up with your Home and Away gossip!
> 
> We are actually going to do the north island I think and just a spot of snow/skiing at Mt Ruapehu. It is going to be awesome! We will spend about 12 days and just do the north island well instead of rushing around.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh cool! When you said snow, I just assumed down South. Well, if you skiing at Mt Ruapehu you will be close to Taupo - awesome big lake and hot pools, the perfect thing after skiing! There are hot pools you pay to go to, or there are natural hot pools next to a river, it's awesome cos you can go into the cold river then back to the hot pool - feels amazing. It's a little tricky to find but well worth it. If your boys are into the boiling mud kinda thing, then Rotorua is cool - mud pools and geysers and stuff - but apart from that it's not the most exciting town! It will be pretty cold around that time of year...but Ruapehu is cool. I saw in erupt in 1999 - very cool. So excited for you!Click to expand...

Rotorua is def on the cards, looking forward to all the volcanic stuff. Thanks for being excited for me, I am peeing my pants I am so excited! I haven't done a lot of traveling, first time out of the country was last year for our wedding, whereas dh has been EVERYWHERE. Can't wait til we lock it in and book something, that will make it definite. Give me something to take my mind off the impending 2ww anyway.


----------



## soph77

Honey - I cry at everything and anything too, so I guess I am pathetic too!

Wanting - I am sorry but I have no idea about cbfm so I can't help you :(

I am almost finished knitting a scarf. It is pink and purple and nice and warm, might even be cold enough to wear it in Sydney next week, but def cold enough to wear it in New Zealand! It was my practice before knitting a baby blanket.


----------



## mamaxm

well, it's all over with now! cd19 and officially 4dpo and passed cd18, my maybe o day, nothing i can do to change anything now :) 
don't know why before o i'm always so sleepy and bd'ing sucks because i'm so tired and just want to sleep.. and post o i am completely sleepless and a ball of energy. wish it was the other way around.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Firedancer41 said:


> Waitng4Baby#1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all - been a while as Ive been away on holiday - missed something like 150 pages!! Have to confess I didnt read them all but congrats Firedancer on the BFP!
> 
> I tested this morning as AF due - BFN :growlmad:
> 
> A bit strange as I usually spot the day before and I havent. Have some PMS systems like sore boobs, slight pains in my ovary area, bloated so feels like AF on the way.
> 
> Not sure I ovulated this month or whether I mucked up the testing times and missed it.
> 
> Oh well... there's always May....
> 
> Then you also missed my big dumb mistake of misreading a Facts Plus. I saw 2 lines and read it as positive, when actually a + sign is positive :dohh:
> 
> But I like your PMA: there's always May. And The :witch: hasn't arrived for you yet, so don't count yourself out just yet! :flower:Click to expand...

Sorry!! Thats what i get for not reading all 150 pages!

Couldnt help myself and testing again this morning. Very clear :bfn:


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Honey - you are around a similar time in your cycle as me then. When are you testing?


----------



## mamaxm

waiting4baby- how many dpo are you?
forgot to mention girls.. you know how i love my fortune cookies. well if you remember at the beginning of this cycle i got one that said something along the lines of what you wish for is coming or something like that, yesterday i got another one and it said keep your chin up, good things are going to happen. :happydance: i was just glad i didn't get the one my friend got, his said "you need to work on your fitness routine" and he's a bit overweight :haha: felt so bad for him but at least if his fortune is accurate i think mine should be too!


----------



## nevertogether

hey mamaxm - i'm the same as you with fortunes and such. it was so weird. i bought one of those jenny renny readings. you heard of those? since dh is deployed i spend so much money on dumb stuff. hehe. well, she told me my conceive date would be in may. i was like, well this is dumb because dh won't even be here until june. so that's wrong. but then, like i said in maca forum, dh told me he might get to come at the end of may to see me. coincidence? hmm. we will see! FX'ed both our fortunes are right and that your friend gets a routine :) :dust:


----------



## mamaxm

OOH! that sounds excellent! i hope our fortunes are real!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Maxam - messed up with my opk this month couldnt get a smiley face. Either Ive not ovulated (always possible but never happened before) or I missed it as I was trying to test late afternoon but wasnt always consistent with times (4-10pm). Usually I do first thing in the morning.

I usually O day 16 or 18. I had lots of EWCM CD18 so taking that as O, then 13 days past O.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

wantingagirl said:


> Did anyone get my question? Im still on a high day and driving me mad??
> 
> Missy Im not sure whats going on I myself feel like smashing my monitor off the wall I always Ovulate between day 15/16 and still high day but been getting pains for days
> 
> Honeybee any signs?

Well with me I think it's because its my first cycle using the CBFM. How many times have you used it now? Mine doesn't really know me yet. x Maybe your cycle is just a little longer this time around hmmmmm. Weird how our bodies work but they must know what they are doing and why they are doing it.


----------



## soph77

I'm bored.

Bored bored bored bord bourd board bjord .....bored.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Startdust - Hope you enjoyed your breakkie with hubby and your after's hehe.

Mamaxm - That was funny and yes ACCURATE about your fortune cookies. So do you keep a Jar of them in your kitchen....like the Cookie Monster? hehe

Nevertogether - Wow I hope he comes back at the end of may. Maybe I should get some of these cookies too. hehe

QUESTION - Ok so I have been sticking to SMEP like I am some kinda religious nutter lol. Bding every other day from day 6 with me actually lol. I hadn't gotten my LH Surge using my OPK on day 17 and my CBFM was reading low still on day 17. But on my OPK I noticed the blue line had been getting darker and darker and I know that this is what happens when LH Surge is approaching. So I was confident it was coming. I also, for the first time ever, have had an abundance of EWCM, stringy and stretch and clear. Then this morning I woke up and I POAS with my CBFM and low and behold HIGH! I am awaiting to POAS with my OPK but cannot until 3 pm, but I am certain I will see a Smiley Face....Oh how I love to smile back at that beautiful lovely smiley face lol. Anyway... after seeing a HIGH on my CBFM this morning I jumped on OH and we Bd!! But I've just realised I may have spoilt the whole SMEP. We have been Bding every other day and we weren't meant to Bd until tonight. Because we have been Bding at night times since I started the plan now I have gone and thrown everything out of schedule by doing it in the morning:growlmad::growlmad: . So we Bd last on Friday Night then the every other day should have been Sunday EVENING not MORNING!!! Does this matter that we did it in the Morning instead? So now I am unsure whether we need to keep to mornings which isn't always possible in weekdays or go back to Evening Bd. If we go back to Evening Bd shall we do tonight or shall we just go for tomorrow night? Or shall we do tomorrow morning? I really think I have mucked things up by getting excited at my CBFM High and jumping on my OH begging for Bd lol. Please help??? Please girlies help me out here. What do you think I should do? I want to stick to the plan and I feel if I don't I will muck up my chances? I only did it because I wanted to be on the ball with my LH Surge and was scared that if I left it until tonight I would be too late. But now I feel like I've been impatience and mucked things up for us! dam damnnnnn damnnn please help.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Missy - you cant be more than 12 hours out, so I would go back to evenings. Cant see it would make that much difference??

But, hey, what do I know... still havent got my BFP yet!!

Have you had a + OPK yet?


----------



## nevertogether

hey missy - i agree with waitng. if you go back to evenings it really shouldn't matter. the one extra excited morning :sex: shouldn't have made too huge of a difference. just gave you that extra 1% of a chance towards your :bfp:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Waitng4Baby#1 said:
 

> Missy - you cant be more than 12 hours out, so I would go back to evenings. Cant see it would make that much difference??
> 
> But, hey, what do I know... still havent got my BFP yet!!
> 
> Have you had a + OPK yet?

So you you mean we should Bd tonight when you say go back to evenings even though we Bd this morning. Or do you mean Bd tomorrow evening? 

No I can't do OPS until 3pm as stopped drinking and peeing at 11am. x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

nevertogether said:


> hey missy - i agree with waitng. if you go back to evenings it really shouldn't matter. the one extra excited morning :sex: shouldn't have made too huge of a difference. just gave you that extra 1% of a chance towards your :bfp:

Ok so go back to evenings yeah. But to bd tonight and then tomorrow evening or shall we just go for tomorrow evening now? lol


----------



## nevertogether

hmm, i would suggest tomorrow evening. just to give his spermies a little time to build back up. but i'm no expert. :shrug:


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

I would wait until tomorrow night - give his :spermy: a chance to build up again!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

:winkwink:Thats both of us saying the same thing so we must be right !!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes I think tomorrow evening too. I was thinking this otherwise he :spermy: will definately be scant and I want LOTS AND LOTS OF the little things swimming up inside me and saying "Hello Eggy" hehe x


----------



## nevertogether

haha well FX'ed for you missy. this sounds like it could be a very promising cycle for you!! i really like morning :sex: and i've read myths that it's a good time to conceive too :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> :winkwink:Thats both of us saying the same thing so we must be right !!

Yes waiting....thinking about things though.....timing wise. If I just got LH Surge now and we :sex: this morning then they will survive in my EWCM for 3 days hopefully. So that's one good point. The other thing is that it will be 12 - 36 hours before I Ov and then the egg will live 12 - 24 hours so all together I have at the lower end of the time scale 24 hours for my egg to live and the morning :spermy: will take care of that cos they are already sat in place waiting!!. At the middle end of the time scale I have 48 hours for my egg to live and if we :sex: tomorrow evening then the evening :spermy: will take care of that because they will have been deposited 30 - 36 hours before. And at the higher end of the time scale I have 60 hours for my egg to live. So I will have 2 lots of :spermy: sat around waiting plus another load of fresh :spermy: from Tuesday night!!! lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

nevertogether said:


> haha well FX'ed for you missy. this sounds like it could be a very promising cycle for you!! i really like morning :sex: and i've read myths that it's a good time to conceive too :)

Thanks Never I have also heard that the :spermy: are stronger first thing in the morning and more plentiful. The funny thing is that I pushed 3 pillows under my hips and went back to sleep for 2 hours!!!! By this time OH was showered and woke me up with a cup of coffee and a bacon sandwich!!! So I wreckon if those little :spermy: were gonna swim they had a good chance to get where they wanted in all that time! hehe


----------



## nevertogether

wow, i'm jealous! that sounds like a GREAT morning!! :) :)


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Ive heard that too - plus mornings are better as Ive heard usually you ovulate in the afternoon so better from that angle too.

My DH would be up for mornings but I can barely talk let alone anything else as soon as I wake up... and morning breath too!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Never - He doesn't doe this every morning lol. x


----------



## nevertogether

haha, well hey i guess all you can do is enjoy it when it happens :) one heck of a sunday funday if you ask me :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Never - so how long have you lived in Germany can I ask?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Waiting - yeah I know but if you both have morning breath its ok lol. Like if you both eat garlic. x


----------



## nevertogether

hey missy! i've been in germany for 8 months today, exactly. i'm stationed here until 2012. wishin i was stationed with DH, but that's not the case :(


----------



## rachael872211

Just a question ladies...

Is it normal to have ovulation pains after ovulation?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

nevertogether said:


> hey missy! i've been in germany for 8 months today, exactly. i'm stationed here until 2012. wishin i was stationed with DH, but that's not the case :(

Oh wow! I see. So hence the Lonely emotion. Awww I hope you get to see him soon. Did you say May?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

racheal - I think you can have them just before and during not sure about after. hmmmmm anyone?


----------



## nevertogether

*HOPING* for may, but it's not guaranteed. the end of june is guaranteed, just don't know how much time we will get to have. FX'ed for a week at least and a :bfp: hehe. :)


----------



## nevertogether

not sure if it helps, but found this thread https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/186685-ovulation-pain-after-ovulation.html


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hmmm don't understand. Just tested using OPK and no smiley face still. The blue line was definately bluer than yesterdays though. I will test again tonight at around 8 or 9pm. My CBFM is saying HIGH. I'M ON CD18 godamit!! I always have got my LH Surges on CD17!! Why is my body doing things late this time?:nope: The last time I tested before today was 9.30 last night. I couldn't possibly have missed it in just this time could I?


----------



## rachael872211

I wish I understood cbfm to help you :-(

I just searched and found another post pains can be normal. It's the womb getting ready for egg and if it continues past implantation it's a good sign (but I guess pains that late on could mean impending af)


----------



## mimiwc2010

Hey all!

Hope everyone is doing good. Haven't been catching up because AF got me and I didn't really feel like reading about TTC. Feel much better now.

Sorry for all who the witch got :hugs:. Hope next cycle is it!

xoxox


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya please can i join...thinkin about trying the smep this month. af got me today :( xxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Rachael - Hope your pain does continue and :dust: to you. Yes it is my first time using cbfm but I am confident that I will get my LH Surge tonight or tomorrow with my OPK because I just had another read of my CBFM Information Booklet and it says that it is the only Monitor able to pick up the high days by detecting a rise in Estrogen before the LH Surge (which is also known as the peak) whereras other OPK's are only able to pick up the 2 peak days of your cycle (the LH Surge) which obviously means that I still have the peak days to come and SHOULD get my LH Surge SOON! lol. I have only had 2 real cycles of 32 days each, both getting LH Surge on CD17 since coming off Cilest the Pill so I was expecting that everytime. Obviously I am learning my body is not clockwork and not as predictable as I thought and has a mind of it's own sometimes. I have to accept that this cycle I am obviously ovulating a little later. 

Mimi - Sorry the old hag of a :witch: got you:hugs:

Xgem - Welcum xx


----------



## AreIn83

Welcome Gem!

Never-Where do you get a Jenny Renny reading? I'm not sure if I'm all about that but hell, I've spent some much money on everything else. 

Racheal- There is no direct correlation between the pain and when you O. No one has found whether the pain comes before, during or after O. I've read also where they think it's the corpeus luteum floating around as well so that would be an after O kind of pain.


And I'm going to symptom spot a moment- For the last 2 days, my stomach has been growling which is odd for me. I get hungry but never to the point to my stomach growling-I like eating too much to let it get to that point. Last night DH, DD and I went to a steak house for dinner and I finished all of my food before DH. Cleaned my entire plate-2 rolls, salad, 6 oz steak and baked sweet potato AND some onion blossom and I ate the rest of DD carrots. I never eat that much, I'm more of a small portions but eating more frequently kind of girl. DH was just watching me, he said "You really must have been hungry". And my right boob is tender again like last cycle but we all know how that ended.


----------



## nevertogether

hey arein, let me find it. haha. :::searching::: https://jennyrenny.viviti.com/ i was just bored one day and found it on a TTC forum. :shrug: lots of women were saying she was right about theirs, and it got the best of me and my boredom. LOL.


----------



## AreIn83

Never-how long til you got your reading?


----------



## nevertogether

hey arein - only about two days. might be shorter for you though. i messed up the cycle month that i mailed to her so she thought i might have bought the wrong prediction. but once i fixed it, she got back within a few hours.


----------



## AreIn83

Never-....I bought one. Geez, just another $8 to add to the long long list of TCC finances.


----------



## nevertogether

haha, that's what i thought. with all the crap i buy..i'm like oh. what's $8! the people at the post office must think i'm nuts with all the packages i get :) not to mention i buy law & order dvd sets like they're going out of style and dh sends me american eagle and hot topic suprises like every week. i need to buy stock in USPS. haha


----------



## AreIn83

OOO! How can I get the link for the Ovacue banner?


----------



## nevertogether

just right click on it and copy image location and put it in your siggy :)


----------



## Leanne27

Hello girls, Hope u are all ok. 

I am on list to test 4th May, can i pls be changed to 1st May? Thanks. Maybe I shouldnt be included in stats actually as we missed one day?? : ( 

xxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey NEVER hehe I am on the Jenny reading now and I too am about to spend!! lol


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Leanne, don't worry about missing one day! Very few of us manage to do the plan perfectly!


So, I started taking Maca... how long til I should feel some sort of effects?? Also, started taking red raspberry leaf caplets in addition to having one glass of "Be Maternal" tea from Republic of Tea. Still having some spotting, which I wonder if it's due to the raspberry. I'm on CD9 now! Hoping this will help everything start fresh for this cycle... :)


----------



## nevertogether

hey missy - i just couldn't help myself with it. :shrug: i mean, what can it hurt? i'm sure i would spend the $ somewhere else on something so might as well get a reading. GL squirrelgirl. i'm taking maca right now too. it's been about a week now, i believe, and not too many effects as of yet. i need some energy! FX'ed it's a good cycle for you!


----------



## ttcstill

Hey ladies----- how are you all doing? Hope everyone is staying positive... I am busy busy trying to clean my house and get my thesis paper done.... just wanted to stop in and say hi!!!! 

HELP!!!!! I cannot figure out why my ticker is not taking you all to my chart I do not know what is going on!!!! 

Welcome- XgemXgem hope this helps you find some peace and I know you will get plenty of support here with all of us..... :dust: to you!


----------



## mamaxm

arein- onion blossom?!?! jealous. i love onion blossoms. sooo wanna go to outback now.
rachael- i'm cramping after o too, not AF type cramps, those light, twingey o cramps! they've been driving me nuts and making me doubt FF. 
ttcstill- i think you're just going to have to put an actual link up under your chart, if you go back a couple pages i told you how to do it.

where are all our testers?


----------



## mamaxm

FF JUST CHANGED MY DAMN CHART AGAIN. wtf?! i had twinges AND EWCM cd15.. AREIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHERE ARE YOU I NEED YOU TO HAVE A WORD WITH MY CHART!!

or am i wrong? i would love to be pleasantly surprised and have o'd cd13, holy cow yeah, but i had the twinges and starting cd14-cd17.


----------



## Titi

Hey mamaxm-I am at 12dpo but not going to test-I'll just keep you updated. We did SMEP exact this cycle- I wish I was more optimistic but I am just not feeling it. 

Mamaxm-I have been having the exact same twingy thing my whole LP this cycle and last-only in my left ovary. I have no idea why it is happening now...it feels very similar to my ov pains. Also have had stitches (like I've been running) high on my right side-by my rib cage?

We had Outback Fri. night it was delicious! It's our favorite. If you go to their website right now and sign up for rewards you will get a coupon for a free appetizer-including an onion!


----------



## mamaxm

yum i am so going to go it! and make OH buy me dinner, haha, we've been cheating terribly on our diet but we've been to busy to go grocery shopping so we've just been eating out! 
i don't know what to think at all. i had my first EWCM cd 15. i had my twinges cd15.. my impulse is that i o'd cd15 but i don't want to lie on my chart to change it to cd15. ugh i don't know.
it is nice to be 6dpo though :haha:


----------



## winegums

ladies can someone help me 

af always comes in the night then last 4 days then i wake up and its gone on day 5....... for as long as i remember
i get to day 28 of cycle then it comes in the night that night and the next day is cd1 again right?

this month it went a bit odd and came the evening before (evening of the 21st) and it was gone by the late afternoon / evening of 24th (yesterday)

sorry if tmi but it was really thick and dark blacky coloured lumps and stuff which is really unusual and painful!

but was wondering since it was so short 2 and a half - 3 days this month should i begin BD on an earlier day? or start doing OPKs earlier? will i ovulate earlier?


----------



## mamaxm

hm.. i'm not sure. if it were me i'd probably do the opks the same as last cycle.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I just was wondering ....as you do...lol. If I bd this morning at 7.30am and have now just checked my cm AT 8.30pm (finding it full of EWCM and plentiful at that!) whether I would have ruined the chances of any :spermy: that still might be up there trying to swim into my cervix. Do you think there still might be some poor weak ones still trying to swim up. When is it safe to say that we can check our CP and CM after bding as I don't wanna mess up my chances and start prodding around if you know what I mean? Please answer x


----------



## rachael872211

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hey NEVER hehe I am on the Jenny reading now and I too am about to spend!! lol

Me too. Purchasing it now. lol. x


----------



## rachael872211

mamaxm said:


> arein- onion blossom?!?! jealous. i love onion blossoms. sooo wanna go to outback now.
> rachael- i'm cramping after o too, not AF type cramps, those light, twingey o cramps! they've been driving me nuts and making me doubt FF.
> ttcstill- i think you're just going to have to put an actual link up under your chart, if you go back a couple pages i told you how to do it.
> 
> where are all our testers?

they are making me doubt my OPK.......kinda driving me crazy too. I just wanna know whats going on in there. x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive started to get faints on my OPKs!!! i got overly excited about it lol cant wait to Ov this cycle! ive been doing the plan properly =D well .. apart from BDing on CD 9 aswell but Never mind lol =D x


----------



## rachael872211

MissyMooMoo said:


> I just was wondering ....as you do...lol. If I bd this morning at 7.30am and have now just checked my cm AT 8.30pm (finding it full of EWCM and plentiful at that!) whether I would have ruined the chances of any :spermy: that still might be up there trying to swim into my cervix. Do you think there still might be some poor weak ones still trying to swim up. When is it safe to say that we can check our CP and CM after bding as I don't wanna mess up my chances and start prodding around if you know what I mean? Please answer x

I don't understand what you mean? The sperm will live in the EWCM and travel to meet the egg. Im not sure if I have answered wrong though :-S


----------



## rachael872211

I just done my Jenny Reading....I'm actually scared she'll come back and it wont say this month! lol. x


----------



## ttcstill

I tried to post a link to my chart can someone please tell me if it is working?


----------



## ttcstill

where do i find the jenny reading?


----------



## trying 4 3rd

ttcstill said:


> where do i find the jenny reading?

What is the Jenny Reading? if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## soph77

ttc you did it!! Well done


----------



## soph77

OMG I am laughing so much right now.

I took my digi opk this morning and left the test holder on top of my keyboard.
DH just came looking over my should to see what I was doing and he says 'so what's happening on Ovarian Avenue?' - that is what he calls BnB....

He sees the opk holder and grabs it and says 'oooooo I'm going to take my temperature!' and gives himself a wedgie and sticks it in between his butt cheeks and then continues to parade around the room with my opk holder sticking out of his butt!!!


----------



## trying 4 3rd

soph77 said:


> OMG I am laughing so much right now.
> 
> I took my digi opk this morning and left the test holder on top of my keyboard.
> DH just came looking over my should to see what I was doing and he says 'so what's happening on Ovarian Avenue?' - that is what he calls BnB....
> 
> He sees the opk holder and grabs it and says 'oooooo I'm going to take my temperature!' and gives himself a wedgie and sticks it in between his butt cheeks and then continues to parade around the room with my opk holder sticking out of his butt!!!

OMG :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ttcstill

OMG Soph ----- that is too funny..... :haha:

Trying 4 3rd- it is a psychic reading and if you look back you will see the discussion about it Nevertogether says a lot of women say that the readings are accurate.


----------



## soph77

I think I am going to get a reading just for shits and giggles!


----------



## LuckyD

I love 'Ovarian Avenue'! That's hilarious.


----------



## Firedancer41

LMAO Soph!!!!!


----------



## ttcstill

I already ordered mine soph.....lol


----------



## fluterby429

OMG Soph that is too dang funny!!!


----------



## mimiwc2010

Ok, so I know I'm be replying to "old posts", but I couldn't just NOT read what was going on for the last couple of days, and although it took me forever to catch up, here it goes...



mamaxm said:


> yeah it all depends on the opk you're using!
> so confession time.. how many of us are smokers? i hate to say i am. but i'm quitting today! i have three more cigarettes and i'm DONE! it's such a hard thing to quit while ttc because every time the witch shows i just have to have one, but it hurts fertility and increases chances for miscarriage so i have to quit. OH is so happy, he hates that i smoke. plus cigarettes are so expensive now that i spend around $60 a week on them and i can't afford that, quitting smoking for a month would pay for a new cbfm!

Girl, I am a smoker too. I "quit" about a month ago, but I still want/have a cigarette here and there, so I can't really say I 'used to be a smoker'. It has been hell for me (not DH for some reason), I've been smoking for ~16 years. And I also know it's terrible for TTC. BTW, I second the 'you should have a couple of cigs around'. Now that I 'quit', when I want one, I can't stop thinking about having one and I obsess about it too until I have one...especially during the 2ww (that's the worst part). Thing is, non-smokers usually can't understand how hard it is to quit. DH and I calculated that we used to spend $2400 a year on f'ing cigarettes! Holy crap!!! :shock: So, I completely understand how you feel! I have to say, it's a lot better now, from ~1 pack a day to one every couple of days! So, I'm kinda patting myself on the back about it.



rachael872211 said:


> U got a deal there! lol. I'm a pro at symptom spotting! I have a good imagination. lol. x

:haha:



SquirrelGirl said:


> I'm gonna get me some maca tomorrow! Oh, and even better, I told my OH about how ladies on here are making their OHs take it too. He asked what it was for, and I said I'd like you to take it but I'm not going to buy it if you're not going to take it.... lol, he said 'oh, I'll take that'.... ROFLMAO. He only sporadically takes a multivitamin at my request, but he sounds rather interested in maca! I'll make him take it when I take mine so I know he's following through. Geez, I feel like such a nag! :haha:
> 
> I struggled to tell him about what's on this forum because I kept wanting to use the acronyms BD, SMEP and such. I got a good chuckle out of it, since he has no idea what I'm talking about!

 :haha:

Sara, this is like reading my own life story!!! I went through the same with DH (vitamins and B&B). He is sooo bad about taking vitamins or ANY supplements, i even bought him gummy bear vitamins for adults to see if he takes them! I too feel like a nag, but they are such little brats about this stuff! I am so glad the military MAKES HIM go to the doc and dentist...less things to nag about! I also bought 2 bottles of maca, for him and me. Bad things is, when he's on duty, I can't monitor the maca intake...:growlmad:


----------



## Whitbit22

Hello ladies! Tried out SMEP, but with Dh's work schedule, we ended up being 'off' on the days. I have to say theres some interesting stuff going on in here ;)

I quit smoking in February so I know how hard it is! Ive had two since then-when I was around family that smoke. I feel so much better now that Im not smoking. I feel confident it will boost my fertility too!! I quit using an ecig. The best and cheap ones (without compromising quality) are at vapor4life.com. I dont even use mine anymore- am passing it on to family. I think about cigarettes a lot still- especially when Im especially taxed emotionally! You ladies can do it if you set your mind to it! I did and I was a religious smoker for 7 years!!

Love the ovulation avenue thing, soph. Thats a riot! :rofl:
yay for O'ing!!!! :wohoo:

"edit ovarian avenue :haha:


----------



## mamaxm

ooh! i've heard about ecigs and wanted to try them. maybe i'll give it a shot. the quitting this is not working out so far, the day i decided to quit i ended up going out to the bar with OH and of course had to smoke. 
lots and lots of twinges. i think maybe i o'd cd18 again.. which really sucks because we didn't bd cd18. oh well hopefully there were enough swimmers to cover it. if my temp stays up in the 98 range FF changes my o date to cd18. boo :(


----------



## mimiwc2010

Ok, I can't do it...too much! I can't catch up with the thread, did the best I could.

:lol: soph! your dh has a very good sense of humor about all this ttc. That's good. My DH kinda shook his head with a grin when I told him about BnB. Oh well!


----------



## Whitbit22

Mamaxm- i disnt think id ever be able to quit! Ecigs are a godsend! Plus u get the nicotine without the other 4000 chemicals.

Ive been having odd twinges too.. Im on cd 18, so I think it has to do with Oing!


----------



## mamaxm

ugh i've had them for like 5 days now. i guess it's a good sign. but o'ing @ cd18 is NOT because i didn't bd on cd18! totally kicking myself right now and i told myself i wouldn't! i'm praying my temp will go down in the morning. i should be asleep right now but again, i don't sleep in the 2ww :haha:


----------



## rachael872211

mamaxm said:


> ugh i've had them for like 5 days now. i guess it's a good sign. but o'ing @ cd18 is NOT because i didn't bd on cd18! totally kicking myself right now and i told myself i wouldn't! i'm praying my temp will go down in the morning. i should be asleep right now but again, i don't sleep in the 2ww :haha:

I'm still getting twinges and have been since ovulation. 

How come you think you ovulated later?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Mamaxm - Can you put my test date to May 11th as my cycle seems to be extended lol x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Does anybody know when its safe to check your CM because I am scared I will disturb the :spermy: going up my cervix. If we had :sex: at 7.30am and then I checked it at 8.30pm is that enough time? I don't want to ruin my chances just incase some are slow lol


----------



## wantingagirl

soph77 said:


> OMG I am laughing so much right now.
> 
> I took my digi opk this morning and left the test holder on top of my keyboard.
> DH just came looking over my should to see what I was doing and he says 'so what's happening on Ovarian Avenue?' - that is what he calls BnB....
> 
> He sees the opk holder and grabs it and says 'oooooo I'm going to take my temperature!' and gives himself a wedgie and sticks it in between his butt cheeks and then continues to parade around the room with my opk holder sticking out of his butt!!!

:rofl:


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanx honey I got my peak today yay!!!! and lots of ewcm so good to go I think bed enough anyway

Soph thanks for your reply hun, I eventually got my peak so happy about that longer cycle this month which is blah but I cant complain
Wow your scarf sounds amazing!

Morgan totally agree bedding is so sore for me around ovulation aswell achy legs and tummy and makes is so much harder to bed but grim and bear it, gosh that sounds awful!!??? wow hope your fortune cookie is right hun. My hubby said last time I conceived that it would take bang on 12 months and it did and says this time 6 months and this is 6th cycle so hope he is my little fortune cookie!!! How do men remain so calm?

Waiting4baby sorry you got BFN what cycle day are you on?

Nevertogether I hope she is right what is the website for her?

This is 3rd cycle of using monitor but I had to reset it I think it was cos was using EPO Missy and was getting headaches all the time aswell so stopped using it
Missy I bed yesterday morning I lived for the moment lol and bedding tonight as got peak so dont worry about it
I heard some women bedding 3 times a day and got pregnant damn flip that for a laugh tho

Rachael I usually get OV pains for a couple of days after think its quite common
Unfortunately pains near AF can be either AF or Pregnancy, sucks!!
Missy I have never seen the CMFM as it checks the diff levels of hormones but spose it could happen. Maybe you are just going to take a little longer to OV

:hi: Mimi how are you?

Sorry GemGem, welcome!

Sara Im hoping this is it for you this time!

:hi: ttcstill

Missy Im not sure about checking CP I dont really do it when fertile but sure that time gap would be fine


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning Wanting!!! HOW ARE YOU?? lol. Wow you do get back to a lot of girls on here. So you bedded in morning eh, bad girl! hehe. I have not got my peak yet on my CBFM and no smiley face on OPK:nope: It is CD19 for me and I usually get my smiley face on CD17. I am a little bit worried but not too much as I have tonnes of EWCM which is exciting cos I never get it and I have got 2 highs on my CBFM. I am testing with OPK at 9pm tonight. Looks like a longer cycle for me. 

Wanting? Do you think because I came off the pill Cilest in Jan that my body is now getting all fertile which is why I have EWCM now and didn't for the other 3 months? I did Ov though because I was using OPK and had a Progesterone Blood Test done at doctors. I Ov as soon as I stopped the pill but NEVER EVER have I got EWCM and this is the really exciting bit. I feel that my body has only just sorted itself out after 3 months. What do you think? x

Also do you think I should stop using Preseed as I have so much EWCM cos I read somewhere that if you have EWCM it's better to not use Preseed?


----------



## xLuciax

Morning girls haven't been around since Thursday been with oh since Thursday eve offiially on the 2ww!! Af due next Friday think I'm either 4 or 5 dpo today I'm gonna go with 4 cause not 100% sure how are you all anyone else on 2ww? Ohh guess what I finally got my OH to sit and watch te great spem race last night think he understads a little better now


----------



## wantingagirl

wow its the jenny renny team!! :haha: just purchased mine


----------



## xLuciax

MissyMooMoo said:


> Does anybody know when its safe to check your CM because I am scared I will disturb the :spermy: going up my cervix. If we had :sex: at 7.30am and then I checked it at 8.30pm is that enough time? I don't want to ruin my chances just incase some are slow lol

I wondered this my OH yhe other night after he cane put his (tmi) fingers up there to get me orgasm to suck sperm up was worried after that he cpuld of killed a great number in the process of doing that


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Luciax - yes I worry about all these things lol. I feel like I'm the only one. Glad somebody else is! 

Wanting - I have also purchased the JennyRenny reading and can't wait for her to get back. Did it last night so hoping she will get back today or tomorrow. I really am starting to get ready for her response and the weird thing is I know I will SO BELIEVE WHAT SHE SAYS!

Wanting - I bet Jenny is doing her nut wondering where all these resquests for readings have come from. Talk about SURGE! lol. She will probably take 2 weeks to catch up! Poor Jenny hehe x


----------



## wantingagirl

hehe... missy yeah I have a reputation to writing long posts I hope it doesnt bother anyone? Just want to reply to everyone

I dont know if preseed can hurt if you have ewcm I dont use it at the moment I cant see a reason to use it if you are getting ewcm as its just a sperm friendly lubricant that helps if you dont get them. Dont know if using preseed if you have lots of ewcm could dilute everything? Not sure?

So excited about seeing my reading now

Wow thats cool Lucia my DH watched it too its very insightful dont feel so bad doesnt happen straight away as quite a long process. I am 1dpo tomorrow thing my eggy has been released or is just about too really bad pinching pain on left handside and bed yesterday morning so heres hoping. Hope there is lots of BFP this cycle we are due them xxx

I know this is yucky but will share anyway lol... :blush: my DH doesnt go internally afterwards when does that just the outside just incase. Maybe if you use softcups could put in on of them first but takes the romance out me thinks.


----------



## xLuciax

MissyMooMoo said:


> Luciax - yes I worry about all these things lol. I feel like I'm the only one. Glad somebody else is!
> 
> Wanting - I have also purchased the JennyRenny reading and can't wait for her to get back. Did it last night so hoping she will get back today or tomorrow. I really am starting to get ready for her response and the weird thing is I know I will SO BELIEVE WHAT SHE SAYS!
> 
> Wanting - I bet Jenny is doing her nut wondering where all these resquests for readings have come from. Talk about SURGE! lol. She will probably take 2 weeks to catch up! Poor Jenny hehe x

Ohhh who's jenny? I had a senerity Reading done I think the medium was on this site she gave me the dates of end of November till December 21st so not sure I had a face to face Reading few weeks ago with someone else and nothing about ttc came up


----------



## MissyMooMoo

https://jennyrenny.viviti.com/ quite a few girls have done it now and apparently there is also a thread on here with a lot of girls saying she is v accurate. x


Ahhhhhhhhhh I have a craving for Walkers Roast Chicken Crisps! Can't stop eating the damn things lol


----------



## mamaxm

rachael- i normally o on cd 18 but FF is saying i o'd on cd13 which is completely unheard of for me, never been this early in 7 cycles! but i did start new vitamins. i'm just hoping FF is right, it's being a butthead this morning, put in a temp that was above coverline but below the highest temp on there and it took away my crosshairs, either way the temp isn't accurate as i haven't slept yet but i don't understand why a temperature that falls in perfectly with the chart would make FF change it's mind about my o date.
goodness i'm so sleepy now. but my chart is really making me mad, it seems like cd13 is the only day that really makes sense? but FF is so quick to take my crosshairs away..


----------



## xLuciax

MissyMooMoo said:


> https://jennyrenny.viviti.com/ quite a few girls have done it now and apparently there is also a thread on here with a lot of girls saying she is v accurate. x
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhh I have a craving for Walkers Roast Chicken Crisps! Can't stop eating the damn things lol

Thanks missy moo! Will check that out I was confussed with my last Reading so will try this one out what did you ask her does she tell u when u will get a bfp?


----------



## xLuciax

Aww it's in dollars does she take English £


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Luciax yes it will convert to GPB (about £5 i think). I used a credit card. Yes she tells you when you get a BFP and the Conception date and the sex of the baby too x


----------



## xLuciax

MissyMooMoo said:


> Luciax yes it will convert to GPB (about £5 i think). I used a credit card. Yes she tells you when you get a BFP and the Conception date and the sex of the baby too x

wow keep us informed when you get her email! I'll apply to get one done in mid week do you know the thread of people who have had her readings?


----------



## mamaxm

awwwwww i wish my bank wasn't being so horrible right now so i could try it. my card got stolen so they've frozen my account, but this happened weeks ago and they're being slow about opening a new one and getting me back to using the card. boohoo.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hope you get it sorted Maxmamx and thanks for putting me on May 11th x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lucia x - No I don't have the threads but I have just started a new thread asking. Nevertogether got us all into it yesterday on here. There are a few threads with her mentioned. People are saying different stuff. Lets see what stories I get in my new thread. Yes I will keep you updated x


----------



## rachael872211

Yes we have to keep each other updated on the Jenny reading! Anyone got an email yet? Im still waiting. She must be getting an influx of them! lol. x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Do you have any symptoms yet Racheal or Luciax...noticed you are on the same testing date. I had to move my date to 11th May cos my cycle seems to have extended itself. x


----------



## AreIn83

Morgan- FF isn't right, at least from the looks of it. You have 6 temps that are lower than cd15, the open circles may be throwing it off.


----------



## AreIn83

OOOOH! Got my reading!
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July 2010 from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 24th.

Jennifer


----------



## LadyofRohan

How is everyone doing today? Anyone SS yet? :winkwink:

I'm 6DPO and no major symptoms yet except for a strange 'muscle pull' type feeling over my right ovary. It almost feels like I've pulled a muscle there and alternates between a stabbing pain to just a dull cramp feeling. Maybe I did pull a muscle? :shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

AreIn83 said:


> OOOOH! Got my reading!
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July 2010 from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 24th.
> 
> Jennifer

Oh great...when did you request it. I emailed yesterday x


----------



## stardust22

MissyMooMoo said:


> https://jennyrenny.viviti.com/ quite a few girls have done it now and apparently there is also a thread on here with a lot of girls saying she is v accurate. x

Just waiting to hear back from my reading!!! oooooo interesting!


----------



## xLuciax

Reading testimonials look really promising! Don't get paid till Thursday so shall give it a go can't wait to hear outcome of people who have already requested


----------



## AreIn83

I paid yesterday. It came really quickly. I'm excited about it but I'm hoping this month is my month anyway!


----------



## xLuciax

MissyMooMoo said:


> Do you have any symptoms yet Racheal or Luciax...noticed you are on the same testing date. I had to move my date to 11th May cos my cycle seems to have extended itself. x

no symptoms yet millymoo only about 4dpo at moment won't be testing early this month don't want to risk another chemical


----------



## mom2daniel

hi all.....well its cycle day 12 and i get to bd tonight woohoo!!!!! just a question can someone tell me what it means when the opk is getting darker like yesterday and today it seems to be getting quite dark, not positive but getting close i think!!! baby dust all!!!


----------



## xLuciax

AreIn83 said:


> I paid yesterday. It came really quickly. I'm excited about it but I'm hoping this month is my month anyway!

Wow July is only few months away I'm scared that she may give me a bfp date of like end of the year or 2011 lol I'm aching for bfp between now and next few months


----------



## xLuciax

mom2daniel said:


> hi all.....well its cycle day 12 and i get to bd tonight woohoo!!!!! just a question can someone tell me what it means when the opk is getting darker like yesterday and today it seems to be getting quite dark, not positive but getting close i think!!! baby dust all!!!

Oo that's good it means your peaking u should have ur bfp opk tomorrow or day after I usually get it day after my peak


----------



## AreIn83

I would be excited if this reading is right. DH wants a March baby because his birthday is in March. DD and I have April birthdays and he wants a birthday buddy.


----------



## xLuciax

Aw that's cute ur predicted a boy too did you wantva boy?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I feel really scared now that she will tell me something bad :-(


----------



## xLuciax

Ww missymoo sure it will be ok would be amazing if she gave you ur bfp date for may!


----------



## keepsmiling

im officially doing the SMEP this month
today is cycle day 10 so just started the opk even tho im not goin to o for another week or so at least lol
but hey im goin to c it thru this month
got concieve plus coming in the next 5 days too, evty little helps lol xx


----------



## xLuciax

This is the lady I had my Reading from https://www.readings-at-serendipity.co.uk/ she doesn't give you a absolute answer though just gave me dates between nov and dec i had chemical 8th April so could of been linked to that baby unless I get bfp this month and the babys early


----------



## MyTurnYet

Ok, have to read through all posts and catch up after work, just wanted to provide a quick update. :witch: showed up early (I guess because of the early O). So...I'm out for April. :nope:Sorry to mess up our stats!! 

Mama, can you put me down for testing next 5/22 when you get a chance? Thanks so much!


----------



## rachael872211

MissyMooMoo said:


> Do you have any symptoms yet Racheal or Luciax...noticed you are on the same testing date. I had to move my date to 11th May cos my cycle seems to have extended itself. x

No symptoms. Im constipated. but then I was last month in the 2ww. 

I dont think its going to be my month now :cry:

I got my Jenny reading back and it said August 2010. 4 months. I'm stupid as well and believe it. x


----------



## rachael872211

AreIn83 said:


> OOOOH! Got my reading!
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July 2010 from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 24th.
> 
> Jennifer

ha ha mines a boy too. x


----------



## rocksy2185

Hello all, how is everyone?

Good luck ladies, let's hope the AF stays away for everyone! 

I tested again, only a cheapie test, theline was darker but still not too dark, just hoping the CBD wasn't false and AF doesn't ruin everything tomorrow or Wednesday :(

FX and dust to all xx


----------



## rachael872211

LadyofRohan said:


> How is everyone doing today? Anyone SS yet? :winkwink:
> 
> I'm 6DPO and no major symptoms yet except for a strange 'muscle pull' type feeling over my right ovary. It almost feels like I've pulled a muscle there and alternates between a stabbing pain to just a dull cramp feeling. Maybe I did pull a muscle? :shrug:

I'm doing ok! I told my sister we are ttc and its made me feel so much better. Out of everyone she is the one I have really wanted to tell and it feels good to be able to talk to her about things. 

I am also getting cramps x


----------



## wantingagirl

ooooh waiting for mine now and worried its gonna be like 2012 lol..... but I guess as long as I knew when (if that was true) then I would be happy with that xxx Rach when did you send for it?


----------



## rachael872211

mom2daniel said:


> hi all.....well its cycle day 12 and i get to bd tonight woohoo!!!!! just a question can someone tell me what it means when the opk is getting darker like yesterday and today it seems to be getting quite dark, not positive but getting close i think!!! baby dust all!!!

You will get your positive soon if it keeps getting darker. x


----------



## xLuciax

rachael872211 said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Do you have any symptoms yet Racheal or Luciax...noticed you are on the same testing date. I had to move my date to 11th May cos my cycle seems to have extended itself. x
> 
> No symptoms. Im constipated. but then I was last month in the 2ww.
> 
> I dont think its going to be my month now :cry:
> 
> I got my Jenny reading back and it said August 2010. 4 months. I'm stupid as well and believe it. xClick to expand...

4 months isn't bad each plus on the up side she could be wrong x


----------



## rachael872211

MyTurnYet said:


> Ok, have to read through all posts and catch up after work, just wanted to provide a quick update. :witch: showed up early (I guess because of the early O). So...I'm out for April. :nope:Sorry to mess up our stats!!
> 
> Mama, can you put me down for testing next 5/22 when you get a chance? Thanks so much!

Sorry to hear that hun. xx:hugs:


----------



## rachael872211

rocksy2185 said:


> Hello all, how is everyone?
> 
> Good luck ladies, let's hope the AF stays away for everyone!
> 
> I tested again, only a cheapie test, theline was darker but still not too dark, just hoping the CBD wasn't false and AF doesn't ruin everything tomorrow or Wednesday :(
> 
> FX and dust to all xx

oh wow..............you have a BFP? x


----------



## rachael872211

wantingagirl said:


> ooooh waiting for mine now and worried its gonna be like 2012 lol..... but I guess as long as I knew when (if that was true) then I would be happy with that xxx Rach when did you send for it?

Last night about 9pm I think and got it at 3pm today. It said August 2010. I am a little bit disappointed. Its 4 months. :cry: 

I want my BFP this month. lol. x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey I got my JENNY RENNY reading!!! 

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June 2010. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 17th.

So that means it's not this cycle, or the next but the other after. That means that if this is true we have been ttc for 5 months!!!!

YAY!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

But now I'm thinking, then why bother bd when I get my peak on OPK lol this month and next if nothins happening until then! haha But I'm still gonna do it obviously!! hehe


----------



## rachael872211

xLuciax said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Do you have any symptoms yet Racheal or Luciax...noticed you are on the same testing date. I had to move my date to 11th May cos my cycle seems to have extended itself. x
> 
> No symptoms. Im constipated. but then I was last month in the 2ww.
> 
> I dont think its going to be my month now :cry:
> 
> I got my Jenny reading back and it said August 2010. 4 months. I'm stupid as well and believe it. xClick to expand...
> 
> 4 months isn't bad each plus on the up side she could be wrong xClick to expand...

Yeah I'm starting to think at least it will happen. I feel silly for believing it. lol.x


----------



## rachael872211

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hey I got my JENNY RENNY reading!!!
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June 2010. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 17th.
> 
> YAY!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> But now I'm thinking, then why bother bd when I get my peak on OPK lol this month and next if nothins happening until then! haha But I'm still gonna do it obviously!! hehe

LOL thats what I thought! I dont need to put any effort in for the next 4 months. lol. x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey Racheal - awww me too but I had a feeling mine wouldn't be. Wouldn't it be funny though if we all got bfp's this month! hehe


----------



## rachael872211

I know. I wanna prove Jenny wrong!! x


----------



## xLuciax

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hey I got my JENNY RENNY reading!!!
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June 2010. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 17th.
> 
> So that means it's not this cycle, or the next but the other after. That means that if this is true we have been ttc for 5 months!!!!
> 
> YAY!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> But now I'm thinking, then why bother bd when I get my peak on OPK lol this month and next if nothins happening until then! haha But I'm still gonna do it obviously!! hehe

Wow another July ! Who knows it may be wrong and you all may get bfp for may


----------



## MissyMooMoo

rachael872211 said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Hey I got my JENNY RENNY reading!!!
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June 2010. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 17th.
> 
> YAY!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> But now I'm thinking, then why bother bd when I get my peak on OPK lol this month and next if nothins happening until then! haha But I'm still gonna do it obviously!! hehe
> 
> LOL thats what I thought! I dont need to put any effort in for the next 4 months. lol. xClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

rachael872211 said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Do you have any symptoms yet Racheal or Luciax...noticed you are on the same testing date. I had to move my date to 11th May cos my cycle seems to have extended itself. x
> 
> No symptoms. Im constipated. but then I was last month in the 2ww.
> 
> I dont think its going to be my month now :cry:
> 
> I got my Jenny reading back and it said August 2010. 4 months. I'm stupid as well and believe it. xClick to expand...
> 
> 4 months isn't bad each plus on the up side she could be wrong xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm starting to think at least it will happen. I feel silly for believing it. lol.xClick to expand...

IT WILL HAPPEN RACHAEL! We all deserve it. Look how much we want it!! lol


----------



## wantingagirl

Jenny Renner - Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begin in June 2010. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 29th.

I was hoping now but if works another 2 months would be cool. My hubbys bday is 20th march and edd roughly that date. Jeesh hope its true. Another boy but I dont care as long as I get one. Does anyone know how true this is or just a guess as obviously they would only put the ones that were right on the website???


----------



## stardust22

here is my Jenny reading!

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May 2010 from a cycle you are currently on (April 2010). The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 25th and 28th.

OMG please be true LOL!

Looks like I will be the first to possibly prove her wrong (or right!!!!)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wanting - you just made me giggle...."I don't care as long as I get one". We are like big kids lol. I want one! lol


----------



## rachael872211

I know! With all the effort we put in! Yeah it will happen........4 months to go....... lol. 

My OH is going to think I am even more mental when I tell him this. 

wantingagirl good point! I guess only we will be able to tell how true they are from us all on here. x


----------



## rachael872211

stardust that is brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what date in May are you testing? 

I'm going to be keeping an eye on you now. lol. x


----------



## stardust22

I was dreading opening the e mail just now! stupid really because I know these things are probably just a scam and a bit of fun. Well I also see a medium recently (after my mmc) and she said May too. We shall see.

I think I am due to test 20th May. Defo keep an eye out, if its true how many people will want a jenny reading LOL


----------



## MissyMooMoo

STARDUST - Oh god yes yes!!!! I hope she is right. I want you to be pregnant!!!!!! xx


----------



## stardust22

MissyMooMoo said:


> STARDUST - Oh god yes yes!!!! I hope she is right. I want you to be pregnant!!!!!! xx

Awww cheers! I want us all to be pregnant!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

My Jenny Renny Thread has 16 replies girls!


----------



## stardust22

Im on it!!!!!


----------



## rachael872211

me too. lol. x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Seems we are The Jenny Renny Brigade! eh


----------



## trying 4 3rd

stardust22 said:


> I was dreading opening the e mail just now! stupid really because I know these things are probably just a scam and a bit of fun. Well I also see a medium recently (after my mmc) and she said May too. We shall see.
> 
> I think I am due to test 20th May. Defo keep an eye out, if its true how many people will want a jenny reading LOL

Im the same way I was scared to even do the reading bc of maybe being told it won't happen. I know this is prob scam but want another baby so bad and really don't want the bad news. At least you got good news. GL will be lurking to see who she proves right!!!!!!


----------



## rachael872211

I know. It prob is a scam.......and well thought of cos we want to get preg so badly we will do anything. x


----------



## xLuciax

the testimonials on her site are well written unless she made them up


----------



## winegums

heya i have seen on some other forums where every person said their reading was wrong!! she obviously just picks the ones that have turned out well and put them on her site!!

not that i have anything against it, i got a reading a couple of days ago... haven't checked my mail yet though! it's all a bit of fun nothing to be taken too seriously :D

xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well I think it gives us hope and also determination even if it is a scam. It gives us something to believe in. I really do believe it will happen. I just do I need something to believe in too. Jenny Renny is my Security Blanket lol


----------



## winegums

here we go

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September 2010 from a cycle that begins in August 2010. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 17th and 10th.


----------



## winegums

thats weird because my baby boy was due 10th may 2009... got my bfp in september from august cycle lol!!


----------



## rachael872211

check your email winegums! lol. 

I have also browsed around and a lot of the predictions are wrong, one even said BFP September 2009 (this was an old thread) and she got her BFP in March 2009!! 

But yeah its a little bit silly, but its a nice thought to have. x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well I've started a Jenny Renny Accuracy Thread lol so lets see what happens will be fun lol


----------



## winegums

i hope mine is innaccurate ;) i want my bfp in may not september :p


----------



## ttcstill

AND THE VERDICT IS IN........ Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle you are currently on ( April 2010). The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/Birthdate if referenced the month of Janurary 2011 - specific reference to the 13th and 14th.


----------



## AreIn83

Missy and wanting- The three of us all have July BFP's according to Jenny!


----------



## nevertogether

OoOOo fingers crossed for you ttcstill :)


----------



## ttcstill

nevertogether said:


> OoOOo fingers crossed for you ttcstill :)

Thanks never....... I really hope she is right because that would fall right into my plans..... close on the house this month move in june or july settle in then have the baby in janurary and get married in october!!! WOOOOHOOOO!


----------



## nevertogether

you're making me jealous! that sounds perrrrrfeccct!!! :hugs:


----------



## xLuciax

rachael872211 said:


> check your email winegums! lol.
> 
> I have also browsed around and a lot of the predictions are wrong, one even said BFP September 2009 (this was an old thread) and she got her BFP in March 2009!!
> 
> But yeah its a little bit silly, but its a nice thought to have. x

sounds like its a big old scam then aaww :(


----------



## mamaxm

you girls are so funny with those readings! not that i wouldn't be gossiping along with you if my darn card wasn't broken :haha: 
my chart worked itself out this morning thank god, now hopefully it will just stay like that. all i'm really interested in right now is making sure my post o temps stay up, frankly i don't really care when i o'd because i'm not going to be ttc after this cycle for a couple months while OH and i focus on other things and relax a bit.


----------



## AreIn83

I'm not putting too much stock into my reading, I obviously wanted her to tell me something and if it happens in July then that's better than never.


----------



## mamaxm

yeah just a bit of PMA :) and if it comes true then hooray!


----------



## AreIn83

Morgan, will you really hold out til Cinco?


----------



## mamaxm

HA. doubt it. i really want to especially after last month, but i'm seriously doubting it. i'll probably buy just two and test at 10dpo and then the 5th. but i'm not sure. i'm trying to hold out though! usually i've tested by now, especially since for the last couple days i've thought i was way later in the 2ww.


----------



## AreIn83

...I have a confession...I tested this morning like a dumbass. I know better, I'm only 4dpo according to FF and 3 DPO according to me. Sigh.


----------



## honeybee28

lol arein, i always do that too.
af due today, just tested bfn boooooooo. hopefully she wont show up lol, bet she gets me in my sleep tonight.


----------



## mamaxm

aw honeybee i hope she doesn't show and you get a surprise late bfp.
arein, don't feel like a dumbass. i've done it every cycle before this one, hahaha! i think it's because i have no hpts in my house and i'm getting kind of sick so i don't feel like going out and buying any. if i had them i bet i would have done one by now.
i think i'm going out today because i need some bottled water, i'm out. and florida tap water is a big no no to drink. so i'll probably get some today.


----------



## mamaxm

1-12-11 edd :cloud9:
look how nicely that 2 sits inbetween the two 1's. i think it's a sign that this should be my month.


----------



## ttcstill

LOL sarah- I did the same thing yesterday ...... I will do it again tomorrow!


----------



## nevertogether

:dust: to all!!


----------



## AreIn83

I'm going to try not to just waste my HPTs because I have a crap load right now. Must...stay...strong. Who am I kidding, I'll be peeing on everything in the house.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Arein - HAHA are you on heat! hehe Peeing on everything in the house. You just made me LOL


----------



## AreIn83

I just can't control myself, I hit a certain point and I just get pee happy....I'm glad all I have at home are IC's


----------



## AreIn83

Tammy! I can see your chart!


----------



## dottiemad79

hi im out for this month af arrived on the 18th, so back to the drawing board for me, started opks again yesterday with a faint + but a much darker +opk today so im so confused with when im ovulating as last month(march) i got strong + on day 11 and 12 of cycle and now im only 9days in so im at a lost wot is happening, am only doing opks this month as i missed doing my temps when af started as ive been ill with bronchitis and had high fevers as well but good luck to every one still waiting for their :bfp: and well done to those with their :bfp: 
ill be testing again on the 12th may hopefully get my :bfp: then a few days before my daughters 11th birthday
thanks donna


----------



## rachael872211

I know me too! 

I know as soon as I start I will do it every day. I am going to try and hold out as long as I can! 

Anyway, Jenny told me august. lol. So I dont need to test!


----------



## AreIn83

dottie-hope you're feeling better and fx!

I just realized I'm not cramping which is odd, I usually cramp from the time I o until AF shows. Interesting.


----------



## cheekybint

Hi ladies :)

Well SMEP didn't work this month :( AF arrived today

Will carry on with it next month though and hopefully get a positive result! :D


----------



## AreIn83

Sorry Cheeky! :hugs: Damn her!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

cheekybint said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> Well SMEP didn't work this month :( AF arrived today
> 
> Will carry on with it next month though and hopefully get a positive result! :D

Sorry cheeky :hugs:. I hate the old hag tooooo


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

AreIn83 said:


> I just can't control myself, I hit a certain point and I just get pee happy....I'm glad all I have at home are IC's

:rofl: me too !! My DH asked me tonight if I had a problem.... I confessed that I am addicted to peeing on plastic. He doesnt realise how much it costs us :blush:


----------



## AreIn83

Yeah, DH does realize how much....that's why when I showed him I had bought that Jenny Renny reading he was excited because that was ONLY $8.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Im never going to be able to compete with Wanting's amazing list of replies to everyone... Ive had 7 pages to read through since I was on here yesterday and all I can remember is:

Jenny Rennie - oooh count me in I could do with some PMA. Will let you know what she says (has she ever told anyone nope you're never going to get pregnant??? Not sure i would want to know)

Im not a smoker now but used to 10 years ago - know how difficult it is to stop so lots of respect to you all! Now wine is my problem, I dont drink much mainly a few glasses at the weekend, but both me & DH are going for an alcohol free May. Woo hoo excitement killing me already... but if helps...

Soph - Ovulation Avenue & your DH antics made me laugh out loud earning me a look of disgust from my DH!!

All the newbies hello, sorry to those who AF has got, and dont think we got any BFPs??


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Well FX she is right AreIn and it will save you a fortune!

My AF is now three days late. Had 2 BFNs, managed to restrain myself from testing today but allowing myself to test tomorrow although cant see the point (but obviously dont think I could not).


----------



## AreIn83

waiting-Yeah, this morning when I was hurriedly trying to read and respond to as much as I could before rushing out the door, DH asked "Is that homework?" I just looked at him and he read it right away, rolled his eyes and walked away. He gets pretty interested in what I'm talking about to all of you but he's tired enough of my endless chatter about it, he doesn't want to read what 30 other desperate women are saying :rofl:

Oh! And FX for tomorrow's testing!


----------



## ttcstill

well i tell ya I really hope she is right ...... it would be great to have things fall into place for once


----------



## ttcstill

AreIn83 said:


> Tammy! I can see your chart!

yay!!!! finally it took forever!


----------



## mamaxm

so i finally decided to go and get hpts.. went to the dollar store.. and LITERALLY EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM WERE GONE! as if someone had walked in and cleaned them out right before me! they usually keep around 100 in stock and i've never ever had a problem getting them before! they were all gone! 
maybe it's a sign. i know i would have tested tomorrow if i had them. i think i'll wait till 9dpo to go buy tests.


----------



## AreIn83

A blessing in disguise Morgan!


----------



## MrsWez

I am currently pregnant thanks to the SMEP, Soft Cups and Preeseed. I never added my dates or posted in this thread but I have been successful using the plan. GL to all.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Yay MrsWez, thanks for giving us hope and a happy and healthy 9 months to you! :happydance:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Hey Maca ladies...does this stuff work right away, or is there a delay? My order is expected to come in by Friday, and can't wait! :haha:

Also, got the softcups in...am slightly frighted, but will do what it takes!:rofl:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Ahem, that is I got them in the mail...not in, as in you know where. :rofl:


----------



## mommyB

Testing on Friday girls, hoping for my BFP. Little nervous and anxious at the same time. Congrats to the new BFP's.


----------



## ttcstill

mommyB said:


> Testing on Friday girls, hoping for my BFP. Little nervous and anxious at the same time. Congrats to the new BFP's.

Good luck ...... baby :dust: to you!


----------



## LuckyD

Hey everyone, good luck with the Jenny Renny readings! I will be following you all with interest...

MyTurnYet - I am not taking Maca, but I know that SquirrelGirl started taking it a couple of days ago and thinks it has had an effect already!

I am CD11 today...we were supposed to BD last night, but got into a stressful conversation about money and other stuff, so ended up BDing this morning instead. I am cool with that, last month we followed SMEP to at T - I am happy to be a little bit more relaxed about it this month. I figure as long as it is every other day or so, then as many as we can around O, we should be doing enough.

Hope everyone is well! xx


----------



## mamaxm

good luck mommyb and myturn, don't be scared!! you seriously can't feel them. the first time i used one i did bleed. apparantly that doesn't happen to alot of people though as i could find no one else with the same problem! the second day there was a very small amount of blood and then from them on things went normal, so i'd say give one a test run. i'm really glad i did, i wasted three of them trying to get them in because i thought i was putting them in wrong until someone told me i was doing it right. they don't sit horizontally, they sit vertically and they stay kind of squished together!
just ate a bar of dark chocolate and it's not agreeing with me, feeling pretty nauseous. symptom?! maybe. also took a loooooooong nap after sleeping in this morning which isn't too out of the ordinary, i do love my naps :rofl:


----------



## mamaxm

oh & my turn- you can look at my charts and see the difference maca has made for me! they started working immediately, i felt energy as soon as i started taking them and my skin/hair look/feel great. i love maca and i'm going to continue them if i don't get preg this month & stop ttc.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurn, yes, I just posted not long ago on another thread about Maca. I think I started them on Friday and today, holy cow....:) I was so ready for hubby to come home! RAAAAARRRR!!! :rofl: Definitely helping with the having fun rather than just baby making....


----------



## mamaxm

its great unless it's an off day, then its frustrating! haha!


----------



## new mummy2010

hope everyone is doing well :flower:
sorry to any one who has been visited by the witch :hugs:
just an update on how we are doing as you might know was confused about actual o day as not teasting this month but anyhow got lots of pma for this cycle!!
we bd day 7,9, 13(df's fault!) 14 and will today day15
missing wednesday and insurance dance on thurs, df away then till monday:cry:
but hopefully would of covered ov day on 26 or 28 day cycle you guys may think i have messed up plan?
but heres to hoping good luck ladies x x


----------



## moochacha

Hey girls starting my plan :dance: I'm sooo excited.

DH took me away for the weekend :O away from my PC  so I didn't have a chance to follow up from my first post I made on this thread about wanting to start the plan!

Hope everyone's is going to plan and can't wait to see some BFP's!!! :dust:


----------



## wantingagirl

Sara hope that being hungry is a sign for you. I am also a small eater and last time pregnant I ate so much FX

hehe missy, part of me agrees and part of me says its coincidence but will give it a shot. I was told when I was little I would never have kids and I have a little boy
Could you not just get that info yourself from chineese astrology website? But Im still curious to see if it works. 

I am still holding out that we all get our BFP's this month

Rach I feel silly for believing it too but it gives us some hope and something to focus on and hey we can prove her wrong lol....

Stardust I hope so!!!!

Haha Missy!!! thats so funny I know Im like a big kid

The only reason I want a girl is so we can do girly things together rather than footie all the time

Yay Sara to July but we are going for may arent we?!!! hehe....
I look for symptons before my egg has even left the building!!

Donna sorry for your AF I hope its yur time this month

haha waiting4baby whatever do you mean about long reply hehe.... most of the threads happen in the evening and im never on so I play catch up in the morning

Congrats MrsWez

:hi: to everyone


----------



## mamaxm

good morning girls! 
another sleepless night. the 2ww kills me. better than waiting for o though, i stand by that!
going out to look for a new job (with BENEFITS!) today, happy i don't need to be in a rush since OH can support me but i'd like to start working again, i worked too hard to get my license to give it up.
i'm predicted a girl if i concieve this month :cloud9: coincedentally OH and i finally found a name we liked for a girl about a week ago- aubrey! before last week i think we only had one or two and we weren't completely set on them- chloe and brooklyn. 
huge aversions to chocolate right now. had the dark chocolate earlier and that was a no no, just drank some chocolate milk (WHICH IS MY FAVORITE.) and i'm sick again. FX'd.


----------



## wantingagirl

Morning Morgan..... yeah im 1dpo and is going to drag but thankful im in it now. Wow thats a lovely name we like Riley for a boy and Maddison for a girl or Jessica

Oh I hope they are all signs and you get your BFP! I hope my reading is wrong and get mine this month too xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey ladies,

Just wanted to check in and let you know I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks over the weekend. Still getting pos preg tests but have just had a scan which shows no signs of pregnancy in the womb. Having bloodwork today to check my HCG levels are dropping and rule out an ectopic. Miserable eh :cry:

But am thinking this was doomed from the start... didn't get a pos preg test till a week late and the digi never rose pas pregnant t 1-2 weeks so my HCG levels weren't rising. Doctors thinks it could have been implantation issues from the beginning...

Anyways I have to wait until my next period returns then we can start ttc again the month after. I'll be back smepping it up with you guys in June...

Good luck everyone x


----------



## cheekybint

I am so sorry to hear that Cupcake :( I hope you don't have to wait long for your super sticky bean xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

sorry 4 ur bad news, hope u get a sticky bean sooxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Cupcake Im so sorry, this seems very common and just unfortunately one of those things that happens. I hope you are ok and if you ever need to talk just PM me. Good for you that you are trying again and hopefully it doesnt take too long. They say you are very fertile straight after. I wish you luck and all the best :hugs:


----------



## LuckyD

So sorry Cupcake :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sorry cupcake:hugs:


----------



## LadyofRohan

:hugs:, Cupcake.


----------



## AreIn83

I'm sorry Cupcake :hugs:. That's an awful pain. 

Morgan-Good luck on the job hunt today! 

Wanting-Of course we're shooting for May! May it is! My positivity is starting to dip like it always does. Just a feeling I have that this isn't it, either.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Just to let you know I have now done a chart for Jenny Renny. Some of you have already told me your reading and I have added them. For those who have had a reading or waiting for one, if you are not on it and want to be pls let me know and I shall add you. It will be fun to see what happens.:flower:

The thread is https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/318276-jenny-renny-conception-accuracy-chart.html


----------



## Firedancer41

Sorry Cupcake :hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

cupcake im so sorry, hope you're ok.xx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks ladies, really appreciate your support. Just thankful that the pregnancy didn't go longer and I lost it later on... think it was doomed from the start... 

The scan shows my uterus lining is thin again so I'm assuming all is out (TMI), but i would be keen to try immediately, but doctor has said to wait a month for af to return... not sure I can wait that long! I have heard of women getting pregnant straight away but not sure if it would increase my chances of mc again... don't want to have to go through that again! Just awaiting my bloods this afternoon and will ask the consultant again... I also might drop in on the boards on TTC after loss section to see what they think on there.

Good luck to all you girlies, baby dust to all x x x x


----------



## mamaxm

i've heard the reason why they want you to wait is for dating purposes. but do what you think is right and :hugs:


----------



## mamaxm

possible ID today? not as good as last cycle but they're both on cd6 :happydance: if it's true i just hope this one sticks.
also, this is sooo gross.. but i temp vaginally and when i temped this morning it was COVERED in creamy cm. more than i've ever seen on the stupid thing.
i said i wasn't going to SS but then again i said i would't test early and my fingers are itching. i think i'll test at 9dpo.


----------



## wantingagirl

Sara thats what Ness said to be and she is pregnant now. I will try and keep the PMA going for you but I know mine will take a nose dive too so know how you feel but really hope its our month


----------



## wantingagirl

Morgan can you change my testing date to the 9th may plz as late OV thanks hun


----------



## xLuciax

Hi girls!! 5dpo today ZzZzZzZzzZzZz!!!!! boring part of 2ww well this 2ww is going to be long not testing unless AF is a day late booo


----------



## xLuciax

Cupcake1979 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to check in and let you know I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks over the weekend. Still getting pos preg tests but have just had a scan which shows no signs of pregnancy in the womb. Having bloodwork today to check my HCG levels are dropping and rule out an ectopic. Miserable eh :cry:
> 
> But am thinking this was doomed from the start... didn't get a pos preg test till a week late and the digi never rose pas pregnant t 1-2 weeks so my HCG levels weren't rising. Doctors thinks it could have been implantation issues from the beginning...
> 
> Anyways I have to wait until my next period returns then we can start ttc again the month after. I'll be back smepping it up with you guys in June...
> 
> Good luck everyone x

im so sorry cupcake hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## AreIn83

wanting-Let's try to keep each other's PMA up and anyone else who feels like they're going down. It's so hard to stay positive all the time but we are TTC WARRIORS!!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Yay totally Sara we dont have that name for nothing!!! :happydance:

Im hoping when Im at the end you and others will have BFP and can keep my dwindling PMA up! There is a time for us all! Lucia yeah it is so boring lol.....


----------



## mom2daniel

hey ladies....its cycle day 13 and last night my man went and bought some opk's and i went to take one before bding and the box was empty(wtf)!!!!!! so we did the deed anyways cause it was cycle day 12!! we are using pre seed as well!!! hes gone to get a new box of opks now cause i feel like today might be the big O!!! good luck to all and I hope this smep really works!!


----------



## xLuciax

I just watched this on youtube was such a precious video! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXnQHpp-q-k


----------



## wantingagirl

mom2daniel said:


> hey ladies....its cycle day 13 and last night my man went and bought some opk's and i went to take one before bding and the box was empty(wtf)!!!!!! so we did the deed anyways cause it was cycle day 12!! we are using pre seed as well!!! hes gone to get a new box of opks now cause i feel like today might be the big O!!! good luck to all and I hope this smep really works!!

hehe.... did you ever watch friends where chandler used them??? haha... just kidding


----------



## AreIn83

wanting-:rofl: that was funny


----------



## AreIn83

wanting-my attitude just got a little better, I just had a huge gush feeling and it was CM. I feel like it was just pooling in my underwear. Sorry, yucky but YAY for me!


----------



## xLuciax

AreIn83 said:


> wanting-my attitude just got a little better, I just had a huge gush feeling and it was CM. I feel like it was just pooling in my underwear. Sorry, yucky but YAY for me!

looool


----------



## wantingagirl

haha..... I just go mad at certain parts of the day like really hyper does my hubbys head in. Could just imagine my men peeing on stick from boredom. Well Soph's did walk around with it in his arse didnt he :rofl:

Yay to lots of CM not TMI at all no holds barred here and that info gives you hope. Looks promising hun xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wantin I love your ticker!! How are you dear?


----------



## mom2daniel

OMG I just got my positive OPK (no empty boxes this time)LOL!!!!!! so should I wait till tonight to have sex and then do the following 2 days or do it RIGHT NOW and then tomorrow and the next??? its only day 13 so im in shock!!! We did it last night (day 12)so any input would be great!!!


----------



## ttcstill

Sarah- the increased appetite is a good sign fx'd for you dear!

Mamaxm- food aversions are a great sign especially when it is to something you normally love to indulge in!!!!!! :dust:

Cupcake- from my experience if you MC at that early a stage it is best to wait at least a couple months to make sure you heal as to reduce your chance of another MC..... But you do whatever you need to do..... My thoughts and pryers are with you...... I know exactly what you are going through i went through it in Dec 08 and it still hurts my heart!!! :hugs:

I am testing again today.... just to feed my poas addiction.....


----------



## xLuciax

argh girls im getting more sucked in to having a baby its always on my mind my OH did want to stop but then said we can try till september ( im due to go to university in september) I told him I wouldnt mind still trying while im at university but he said no who knows if it doesnt happen by then he might cause he changed his mind and said no to TTC then changed his mind again so who knows! I dont even feel motivated to go to university anymore not like I was in january before trying or thinking about having a baby I just want to be a mummy now! university can wait for 2 more years ( I hope )


----------



## xLuciax

mom2daniel said:


> OMG I just got my positive OPK (no empty boxes this time)LOL!!!!!! so should I wait till tonight to have sex and then do the following 2 days or do it RIGHT NOW and then tomorrow and the next??? its only day 13 so im in shock!!! We did it last night (day 12)so any input would be great!!!

you have 24 - 38 hours I sugest tonight give those spermies a chance to swim and settle takes 8 - 10 hours for sperm to actually reach the tubes so you want to have some ready for the egg instead of doing it at the wrong time and the sperm missing the egg altogether


----------



## MissyMooMoo

My god I just actually EVENTUALLY got a smiley face on my OPK. 3 days late! My MC has now gone from Egg which see through to Cloudy but still stretchy. TmI! soz! But it is weird how I had Egg which clear and stretchy as hell and FERTILE stuff and now when I get my Smiley face (which I am happy to see, although I shouted at it when I saw it, for being late) that I now get the cloudy not so fertile stuff! Agrrrrrr confusing or what!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh, Lucky, Mama, and SG, I'm so excited to hear that Maca works right away! I'm ready to go! Now if :witch: would just fly away.

Mama, Thanks for the advice on the softcups, too! Mama. Hmm...sounds like you have some symptoms! Keep us posted!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Cupcake, I'm so sorry for you. :cry::hugs:


----------



## xLuciax

MissyMooMoo said:


> My god I just actually EVENTUALLY got a smiley face on my OPK. 3 days late! My MC has now gone from Egg which see through to Cloudy but still stretchy. TmI! soz! But it is weird how I had Egg which clear and stretchy as hell and FERTILE stuff and now when I get my Smiley face (which I am happy to see, although I shouted at it when I saw it, for being late) that I now get the cloudy not so fertile stuff! Agrrrrrr confusing or what!

YAY! I love that smiley face =) yeah I got EWCM a day before my first smiley


----------



## rachael872211

xLuciax said:


> I just watched this on youtube was such a precious video! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXnQHpp-q-k

lol. I felt the motions with her! x


----------



## nevertogether

i'm sooooo confused as to what EWCM looks like.. i did an OPK at 0900 today and then at 5:30 tonight and both were NEG. i'm on CD14 and usually O CD16. i've been charting my temps and checking my CM and believe it's creamy, but i have such a hard time with the CM... :shrug:


----------



## rachael872211

MissyMooMoo said:


> My god I just actually EVENTUALLY got a smiley face on my OPK. 3 days late! My MC has now gone from Egg which see through to Cloudy but still stretchy. TmI! soz! But it is weird how I had Egg which clear and stretchy as hell and FERTILE stuff and now when I get my Smiley face (which I am happy to see, although I shouted at it when I saw it, for being late) that I now get the cloudy not so fertile stuff! Agrrrrrr confusing or what!

I was exactly the same! As soon as I got my surge my EWCM went a little cloudy. But I had had it days before. Anyway. I done a little research and found out that the EWCM can happen and stop before ovulation because hopefully when you are ovulating the sperm will just go straight to egg anyway.........but now I am thinking about it again too much, cos does the cloudy stuff kill the sperm? x


----------



## rachael872211

nevertogether said:


> i'm sooooo confused as to what EWCM looks like.. i did an OPK at 0900 today and then at 5:30 tonight and both were NEG. i'm on CD14 and usually O CD16. i've been charting my temps and checking my CM and believe it's creamy, but i have such a hard time with the CM... :shrug:

Have you tried the "squeezing the cervix" way? x


----------



## nevertogether

rachael - no i haven't. i've got the temping and OPK's down. that's simple for me. but the whole cervix and cm thing. i mean. i know what the cervix is and i know hard and soft, but that's about as in depth as i know. as for the CM. i've always just stuck a finger on the cervix and see what it was like. not sure how to "squeeze" it ??


----------



## rachael872211

nevertogether said:


> rachael - no i haven't. i've got the temping and OPK's down. that's simple for me. but the whole cervix and cm thing. i mean. i know what the cervix is and i know hard and soft, but that's about as in depth as i know. as for the CM. i've always just stuck a finger on the cervix and see what it was like. not sure how to "squeeze" it ??

It was a post on here a few days ago. Basically put two fingers up and squeeze the cervix between them and it pushes out CM from your cervix, then look! Give it a try. x


----------



## nevertogether

will do rachael. thanks for the info!! :)


----------



## honeybee28

16 dpo.... no af.... no bfp. place your bets as to which one will come first!! (my money's on af)


----------



## rachael872211

honeybee28 said:


> 16 dpo.... no af.... no bfp. place your bets as to which one will come first!! (my money's on af)

Has this ever happened to you before? x


----------



## nevertogether

it has for me. i never got a period in the month of march. DH and his boss (they are both medics) are convinced i became pregnant, but it didn't "hold on" is how they put it. that, or an anovulatory cycle. however, i did have O pains in february, so i'm pretty sure i ovulated. all i got in march was discharge, never a period. i just had to wait for my next cycle to come around basically...which was this month. not sure if that's the case for you, but who knows!


----------



## honeybee28

its my third month using opks, last 2 months af came on 15 dpo. but not a very long period of time to compare over is it. hmmmmm.

nevertogether, that's so weird, hope that doesnt happen for me. hope she either shows up today, or not for 9 months lol.


----------



## nevertogether

yes, so weird, i know. i had light pink discharge, brown discharge, spotting, what i thought was AF symptoms..but never AF. no :bfp: just had to wait around basically. FX'ed for you honey!!


----------



## mamaxm

arein- the same thing happened to me today! i had horrible cramping and then the CM was just gushing and i was completely convinced the witch had shown a week early! fx'd we're both preggers our due dates will be one day apart!
funniest thing today. i was out applying for jobs at salons and getting frustrated because no one was hiring.. and then i saw this girl with a huge yellow sign on the side of the road that said "ARE YOU HIRING?! PLEASE TAKE MY RESUME!" with a clipboard full of resumes! she was actually dressed very nicely but i doubt she'll get a job doing it that way! i laughed and tried to grab my camera but drove past her before i could.


----------



## AreIn83

OMG! That is too funny. I doubt anyone who could actually give her a job will take her seriously but people are getting desperate! I feel fortunate that DH and I both have steady jobs. There's no way I could afford my TTC habit on one income alone!


----------



## nevertogether

arein - i hear ya girl. definitely couldn't afford my habit either if DH and I were unemployed! good thing the army pays well!


----------



## mamaxm

hahahaha it's a bit of a strain on us. it's ridiculous trying to find a job here but i went to the cheap cuts by us type salons because i really don't care where i'm working as long as i'm making money, and i need to build my clientele anyways. it's ridiculous though, i'm certified as a master stylist and spend $2,000 extra and three more months in school to be a master stylist and not just a stylist, and i'm going to be stuck at a crappy salon until a good position opens at a high end salon. i worked 12 hours a day 5 days a week for over a year in school to work at cost cutters?!?!?!? ugh. oh well. jobs suck these days and i guess i'm lucky to have the option of working at a cost cutters.


----------



## AreIn83

DH just got this new job and I was eccstatic. We really needed it, I was working in the ER 3 12 hour shifts a week which wasn't awful but I had to take every other weekend and holidays and the constant running for 12 hours was really wearing on me. I was NOT a very nice person for the last 8 months I worked there. I took an office position which is 5 8 hour shifts a week, no weekends and no holidays.....and a $4,000 pay cut yearly. But I'm a happier girl. We have been doing that for a year and really struggling with my pay cut then DH gets his hours cut at his job which was another punch in the gut. Then he got this job! It's $600 more a month but he's working nights at least for the time being. 

Ok, my left labia hurts....WTF


----------



## winegums

you guys are lucky you have 2 incomes we have one and it sucks!! but its ok when i finish this distance course im doing i will be going to uni *if i get accepted* next year to get my midwifery degree and then in 3 years time will be starting on *nearly* double OHs income and we will have money again :) yayyyy at the moment childcare costs are about £100 under what i was making a month at my job... why work just under 50 hours a week NEVER see my baby and only be £100 better off at the end of it! no thanks... we just have to struggle as we are for now but hey I can see that my baby is a lot happier than some of the other babies round here who have tons of money and are left with nannies and stuff .... this is turning into a long post! lol


----------



## AreIn83

It is very nice to have 2. I'll be finishing my bachelor's in October 2011 and then starting on my nurse practitioner, at that time I'll be only working part-time or once a week while working on my master's. I'm really trying to decide if I want my Midwife, WHNP or FNP.


----------



## soph77

Girls, just got my jenny reading!!
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle you are currently on (April 2010). The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 19th and 15th.
WooHOO!!

I don't have time to read everyones posts and reply this morning because dh wouldn't put out last night but has promised me this morning and tomorrow morning before I leave for Sydney so I need to go and seduce him otherwise Jenny's reading won't come true!


----------



## tryforbaby2

soph77 said:


> Girls, just got my jenny reading!!
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle you are currently on (April 2010). The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 19th and 15th.
> WooHOO!!
> 
> I don't have time to read everyones posts and reply this morning because dh wouldn't put out last night but has promised me this morning and tomorrow morning before I leave for Sydney so I need to go and seduce him otherwise Jenny's reading won't come true!

Wooooohooooo!!! Go sophy!!! 

remember: have fun!!!!

I am too afraid to do it for her to tell me next year or something I don't want to hear!!!

Good luck Sweets!!!


----------



## soph77

honeybee28 said:


> 16 dpo.... no af.... no bfp. place your bets as to which one will come first!! (my money's on af)

I have everything crossed for you honey!
OK, now I am going to bd - just had to find out if you had any news first!


----------



## rachael872211

soph77 said:


> Girls, just got my jenny reading!!
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle you are currently on (April 2010). The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 19th and 15th.
> WooHOO!!
> 
> I don't have time to read everyones posts and reply this morning because dh wouldn't put out last night but has promised me this morning and tomorrow morning before I leave for Sydney so I need to go and seduce him otherwise Jenny's reading won't come true!

Oh yeah!!! Thats brill. x


----------



## ttcstill

Soph - thats great i got the same but i got the 13th or 14th for edd


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

HoneyBee Im in a very similar place. My third BFN this morning :blush: (limiting myself to one a day) and tomorrow AF will be 4 days late.

No real sickness symptoms like you Maxam, have had lots of pains in my ovaries and bloating but its very likely to be PMT (although pains arent cramps). Dont feel particularly tired. Boobs a little sore but again likely to be PMT. 

No spotting even yet, and creamy CM. Hmm.

Frustrating isnt it - you kind of want AF to come if she is coming, but then hoping she doesnt incase a BFP is coming...


----------



## MyTurnYet

honeybee28 said:


> 16 dpo.... no af.... no bfp. place your bets as to which one will come first!! (my money's on af)

Oh honey, I hope it's BFP!!!:thumbup:


----------



## honeybee28

i dunno...... just checked my cp and had red spotting so i think she's coming :-(
waiting - hope you get your bfp soon, it's so annoying isnt it.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Guess what, ladies? Maca just came in the mail! It was kind of like serendipity because I decided to make a strawberry smoothie and just as I was pressing the button on the food processor, the mailman rang the bell w/ the Maca...so I put it in my smoothie. :mail: Commence plan TTHF!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

honeybee28 said:


> i dunno...... just checked my cp and had red spotting so i think she's coming :-(
> waiting - hope you get your bfp soon, it's so annoying isnt it.

:hugs:


----------



## AreIn83

Honeybee-Sorry, love. Keep on trying! :hugs: You'll get there.


----------



## mamaxm

:hugs: honeybee keep your head up!
the damn census lady came knocking on my door about 5 minutes after i layed down for my nap. yes i am a child and i do require naps a couple days a week, sue me! :rofl: now i can't get back to bed. oh well maybe i'll be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## mamaxm

going out to buy hpts right now.. dollar store cheapies (IF THEY HAVE THEM.)
totally testing tomorrow like an idiot :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

Sandi Im gud. I seen someone else with the ticker and thought was really interesting to see diff symptons leading up to BFP I wish!!! How are you doll?

mom2daniel so sorry I just couldnt resist, I would bed tonite and two days after then miss a day then bed the day after

Lucia I know how you feel it takes over completely

Honey so sorry, I hope she doesnt get to you, FX. We wil get there soon, at least we all have each other xxxx

ooooh signs signs Sara and Morgan!!! Thats great about the job news. Me and hubby will struggle a bit since Im only working 16 hours a week now not what we are used to but sure will be fine

I bed again tnite cmon SMEP get me a BFP!!!

Winegums totally agree if I went back full time childcare here would be £600 a month and I make £870 so not worth working and not seeing our kids and tax credits is a joke. 

Wow Soph such good news cant wait to see, FX FX FX. 

Julia I was too scared incase she sed I would never conceive
I got conception in June and would find out in July I want it now tho lol....
GL for your 10am appt, what time is it where you are now?


----------



## Tilliepink

Hi ladies, I did the SMEP and got my BFP today!
It works...good luck to all of you.


----------



## mamaxm

CONGRATS TILLIE! :happydance:
so unbelievable. dollar store? NO tests. there happened to be a dollar tree two buildings down, so i went there.. NO TESTS!!! i absolutely will not buy FRERS until friday when i get my money which is going to be.. 9dpo & start testing at 10dpo but i was okay with $1 tests to waste until then! too bad i can't have any.


----------



## tryin for #2

can I join? we are going to try SMEP this month we have 6 days til 8cd.....Baby dust!!!!!


----------



## mamaxm

omfg.
look. at. this. opk.

found three opks in my bathroom, had to feed my addiction. just peed not 45 minutes ago. very dilluted. and the line is darker in person (as always). i'm sure if i had waited 4 hours it would have been darker than the control (the top faint line is the test line). 
duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude i've never gotten any line on a opk past o, not even last cycle.
what do y'all think? opks reliable? any horror stories? i will gladly come back down to earth if this isn't promising. 
:happydance: excited for now!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

oh wow, mamaxm..... I know there was a thread about using OPKs as an HPT somewhere but it's been so long... I thought it said that the OPKs would only turn positive long after a HPT would show it.... But I'm definitely not 100% on that.

Easier said than done, but I'd wait til tomorrow and test with FMU and an HPT and see how it goes....

But you did get post number 2000, soooooooooo :)


----------



## mamaxm

hahaha! post 2,000 is bringing me luck!
well it's possible i could be more like 8dpo, until i wiggled around some of my temps FF said i o'd cd13. i know i shouldn't wiggle temps but my symptoms were just not matching what FF said and my body was telling me i was o'ing cd15. i still believe i o'd cd15.
god i want an hpt so bad but i am going to be strong and wait till friday! so tempted to run out and get some now but i will not!


----------



## Titi

hmmmmmmmmmm now I wanna pee on an opk! : )


----------



## AreIn83

Whoa! that is a dark line there Morgan! Why didn't the damn Dollar Store have any HPT's!!!! I would gladly give you one of my IC's to help you but you're miles away.


----------



## mamaxm

hahaha thanks arein :) i am in some shock right now as this has never happened before.. i usually pee on opks maybe twice every 2ww and i've never gotten so much as a smidge in the test line. i totally didn't expect anything and then BAM. i think i choked.
i technically could go buy hpts tomorrow but i think i'm going to wait till friday just to be safe. don't want to waste them too early, and i've read mixed reviews about using opks as hpts, some girls say they got dark lines before their +, some people say it wont work till after you get a +.


----------



## mamaxm

Do it titi!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Tillie congrats!! And thanks for popping in to give us ladies hope. :happydance:

Mama, is that a CBFM opk? It looks like it, but I still haven't figured out how to read those without the machine! I was just recently looking at another thread where someone was using the CBFM stick as an HPT...hmm. Where have all the dollar store tests gone? Keep us posted once you :test: You're the TEAM SMEP leader and need a BFP IMMEDIATELY!:flower:

Titi, I agree w/ mama...do it!:haha:

Welcome tryin for #2 :hi:


----------



## mamaxm

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/276683-almost-positive-opk-5-6dpo.html

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
FX'd! still not testing till friday, hahaha


----------



## mamaxm

oh myturn, it's a clearblue smiley test.


----------



## Titi

hey Mamaxm where in Fl are you?


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh, I never know how to find those smiley tests! I want some!


----------



## Titi

You girls are so naughty!!! BAD influences!!

I peed. There is a very very faint line. It is an accu-clear opk. I think that is a generic brand but it is the case version-not the strip kind.


----------



## mamaxm

titi- i'm from tallanasty :rofl: tallahassee. 
myturn- i can get them pretty much anywhere, cvs walmart walgreens.. have you tried there?


----------



## LuckyD

wow, mamaxm - that is a seriously dark line! Hope it means something good! xx


----------



## MyTurnYet

Ohhh...that board mama found is intriguing!

Haha titi, you listened to us! We are bad influences. :blush:

For the record, I peed on every OPK (and HPT) I had in my house a few days ago, and they were all clearly negative. AF came, so of course am not pg, but just thought I'd share that my OPKs were definitely not even close to being positive. So maybe a good sign for you all? That's what I'm hoping!


----------



## Titi

MyTurnYet said:


> Ohhh...that board mama found is intriguing!
> 
> Haha titi, you listened to us! We are bad influences. :blush:
> 
> For the record, I peed on every OPK (and HPT) I had in my house a few days ago, and they were all clearly negative. AF came, so of course am not pg, but just thought I'd share that my OPKs were definitely not even close to being positive. So maybe a good sign for you all? That's what I'm hoping!

Did you have any line at all? I def. have a second line, its actually gotten darker since my first post about it. hmmmm. But you have lh in your body all the time right?


----------



## mamaxm

i'm hoping too as this is my last month ttc for a few months! thanks for all the support girls :) can't tell OH about the opk as i don't want to get his hopes up so it's nice to spill here!


----------



## Titi

Oh no. My DH says "What are you peeing on?????" He says LOL


----------



## MyTurnYet

For some reason, every time I go to the store (usually CVS or Big Y) there is a serious lack of OPK (and HPT!) selection...so I get whatever they have. In kind of a small town, so maybe need to branch out of my local area. 

In other news, now that you all are peeing on things, I'm jealous. I'm dying to pee on something even though on cycle day 3! :rofl:


----------



## mamaxm

titi you do have lh in your body all the time but not tons, mine usually has so little that lines wont even show. usually if i'm not o'ing i wont even get a faint line. white as snow. very frustrating :haha:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Titi said:


> Oh no. My DH says "What are you peeing on?????" He says LOL

:rofl:


----------



## Titi

mamaxm said:


> titi- i'm from tallanasty :rofl: tallahassee.
> myturn- i can get them pretty much anywhere, cvs walmart walgreens.. have you tried there?

I'm in Cape Coral! 2 hours south of Tampa


----------



## MyTurnYet

I took quite a few ICs and had a very, very faint line on the first one (almost invisible) and then no lines on subsequent tests.


----------



## Titi

mamaxm said:


> i'm hoping too as this is my last month ttc for a few months! thanks for all the support girls :) can't tell OH about the opk as i don't want to get his hopes up so it's nice to spill here!

Too late. DH caught me. More worried about getting my hopes up. I can't bear this. I hate the 2 DAY WAIT


----------



## Titi

MyTurnYet said:


> I took quite a few ICs and had a very, very faint line on the first one (almost invisible) and then no lines on subsequent tests.

crap-i should pee more :rofl:


----------



## Titi

mamaxm said:


> omfg.
> look. at. this. opk.
> 
> found three opks in my bathroom, had to feed my addiction. just peed not 45 minutes ago. very dilluted. and the line is darker in person (as always). i'm sure if i had waited 4 hours it would have been darker than the control (the top faint line is the test line).
> duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude i've never gotten any line on a opk past o, not even last cycle.
> what do y'all think? opks reliable? any horror stories? i will gladly come back down to earth if this isn't promising.
> :happydance: excited for now!

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

Sure you read this already this link goes around quite a bit.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

haha, you ladies are making me want to POAS too! But I'm on CD10... So I at least get to POA CBFM stick in the mornings! Makes me feel like I'm making some progress! haha! Not expecting ovulation for another week...


----------



## mamaxm

i did read that! haha i'm getting conflicting info but i think if some girls have gotten dark opks and bfns that turned bfps, it must be possible. not putting my money on it, but because it's never happened before i'm excited about it.
so much cramping right now, hard to get up from sitting or move around too much, it's all very tender right now.. going to brew my tea and go to bed. 
arein i hope you're cramping too! :) we both have to have little beanies sitting in there right now! or getting ready to settle, hahaha! future january jellybean bump buddies!


----------



## mamaxm

btw need to clarify- i hope ALL of us have little beanies settling in or our bodies are getting ready for our beanies! arein & i have just had matching symptoms, that's why i singled her out :haha:


----------



## Kita

Titi said:


> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> titi- i'm from tallanasty :rofl: tallahassee.
> myturn- i can get them pretty much anywhere, cvs walmart walgreens.. have you tried there?
> 
> I'm in Cape Coral! 2 hours south of TampaClick to expand...

Yay more FL girls :happydance:! im in Kissimmee.. I actually work at one of the Disney parks 20 mins away :winkwink:.

Hi again everyone! Ive been struggling to keep up with you guys because this thread moves really fast!

Well Im proud to say that this is my first month using cbfm and opk's AND smep.. And today I got a peak AND positive opk..AND it just so happens to be a bd day :happydance:.. So according to the plan, I bd tonight and for the next 2 nights then skip a day then one more for good luck?.. And as soon as I saw the peak this morning, I jumped OH :haha:..SOoooo does that mean I got it in for the day or would going at it again tonight still be ok??


----------



## ttcstill

Just a quick update...... i left my thermometer at my sisters this weekend so no temps for last two days..... :dohh: 

Put in our offer on that house today....... fx'd they accept it.......

not feeling extremely positive about this cycle as I did not get my insurance BD in but am not feeling negative either.......


----------



## Whitbit22

ttcstill said:


> Just a quick update...... i left my thermometer at my sisters this weekend so no temps for last two days..... :dohh:
> 
> Put in our offer on that house today....... fx'd they accept it.......
> 
> not feeling extremely positive about this cycle as I did not get my insurance BD in but am not feeling negative either.......

FXed for the house!! Hopefully you did enough bd! I have the same issue.. I skipped a day at my most fertile. :dohh: I've been dealing by buying new stuff.. Dumb I know but oh well. :dust:


----------



## moochacha

Wooohoooo CD 12 time for some BD time hehe :wohoo:


----------



## mamaxm

kita- i wouldn't bd tonight if i were you, but if you did i'm sure it wont make a big difference, and you bd the next two nights, skip a night and bd again.
temp jump, i'm either going triphasic or getting sick. hoping triphasic, feeling sick. just have a general feeling of crappiness :shrug: i guess nothing in particular hurts per say except for the cramping, but i just feel sick. 
woohoo for florida girls :happydance: i love disney world i go like 3 times a year. going to california's disneyland this summer, so excited! i've been there before and it's like the orlando disney world.. only their rides seem to be a bit more advanced :haha: like space mountain is all digital. if i'm preggers it wont matter though, i wont be riding!


----------



## nevertogether

i got my positive OPK today! smiley face. it was a random testing before i have to go back to work, but i got my smiley face :) obviously, no :sex: for me, but glad i'm at least o'ing this cycle and everything is staying on track.

:dust: to you all!!


----------



## Shannen

moochacha said:


> Wooohoooo CD 12 time for some BD time hehe :wohoo:

Me too! FXd for you!:thumbup:


----------



## honeybee28

Ladies AF got me in the night. DH and i are both totally gutted. But we're picking ourselves up and on to cycle 6.
Ive been doing SMEP for 3 cycles now and not had any luck so gonna try something different this cycle. Fx for you all, smep seems to be a great plan but it's just too strict for me. im of to TTHF now.
xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

congrats Tilliepink

trying welcome!

mmm Morgan im not sure dont know too much about it, oh I hope so!!!

hehe... yeah we could all post morgan a test but take days well weeks for me to get there!!! lol

Morgan sounds promising and Titi we all have a tiny amount of LH all the time but not enough to be detected until the surge

woo hoo cramp is a good sign

ttcstill I know the plan says to do the insurance bed day but cant see it being too important as doubt eggy would be alive if you are sure when you ovulated

Whitbit - Is that you in the pic????

Nevertogether thats good news, when is your hubby home?

Ok I bed 9,11,13,15,17,18(OV),19 (surely???)


----------



## wantingagirl

This is also my third cycle with SMEP and if doesnt work im gonna try something diff too I will still be on here tho just no test date down rooting all you girls on


----------



## new mummy2010

MissyMooMoo said:


> Just to let you know I have now done a chart for Jenny Renny. Some of you have already told me your reading and I have added them. For those who have had a reading or waiting for one, if you are not on it and want to be pls let me know and I shall add you. It will be fun to see what happens.:flower:
> 
> The thread is https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/318276-jenny-renny-conception-accuracy-chart.html

plz add me missy thanks:flower:


----------



## mamaxm

awhoneybee we'll miss you. so sorry the dumb old witch got you. i hope tthf brings you luck :)


----------



## new mummy2010

hope everyone is doing well today
im feeling very low thinkin no where bd enough dont think df gets it thinks he knows best, fell asleep last night so sent arsey text on waking this morn! 
now feel guilty as hell, but so far only bd day 9, 13, 14 and will tonight day16 where do i go from here HELP he goes away fri am till mon pm!!
remember i not used opks this cycle and we bd lots more last cycle but thinking maybe too much


----------



## mamaxm

you are thinking too much hun :) i'm sure you'll be fine. have you o'd yet?


----------



## new mummy2010

im not sure not tested this month because i thought we were trying far too hard last montha nd it was our first cycle so wanted to kinda keep it fun too, according to my adding up and ov calenders it should of been sat/sun had funny pains tho on sun so thinking poss then hun how do you all keep so positive?
i will defo be following this to a t if im here next cycle and using softcups and opk's but fxed to us all


----------



## mamaxm

:) trying to have fun works too. and we're not positive all the time, believe me! haha! plus i'm a big sister so usually if i'm falling apart on the inside i hold it together on the outside and support everyone else, haha, i'm not good with showing negative emotions at all, OH has only seen me cry maybe 10 times in four years, my family hasn't seen me cry in a long long time!
my opk is darker today :happydance: didn't wait four hours but it's darker than yesterday! can't find my damn phone so i can't post a picture. oh i hope these are good signs.


----------



## new mummy2010

hope so too sending lots of luck your way love reading your advice no one in our families know we are ttc only one friend at my work 
a girl has just come back from maternity leave with her 7 month old baba, and couldnt believe it she is expecting again! that was hard


----------



## mamaxm

oh my gosh i'd hate that :( just found out an old friend of mine is pregnant too. she's been with the guy for less than 6 months, after a month she got his name tattoed on her :wacko: he was a rebound and she purposely got pregnant! i think just to piss her ex boyfriend off! so stupid.. really irritated me, before she told family or anything she posted it on FB and her whole family commented on it like wtf why didn't we know about this? her answer was 'we just found out today!' 
so frustrating. 
i have the nastiest CM right now, lol sorry if it's tmi but it is disgusting cloudy yellowy eggwhite CM. almost puked after checking. soooooooo gross i'll think twice about checking tomorrow :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

mine was like that over weekend did the two finger cervix check you told us about so was that a good sign of being near ov ? some people are just plain stupid and annoying hey!


----------



## mamaxm

i'm past o so i hate that i have EWCM because FF took my pretty bold lines away. but if you were expecting to o over the weekend, i'd say it was a good sign!


----------



## new mummy2010

thats good thank you well time for work for me, what time are you usually on here ?
i notice you feel sick today hope thats a good sign too fxed
i have ewcm quite often anyhow so guess thats good for keeping the spermies happy speak soon thanks again for advice feel much more postive and happy now x


----------



## louloubabs

Hi Mamaxm,

As I have ovulated so late this cycle I need my testing date changed to 7th May pleeeeeease :D

Sending lots of :dust: to all.

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Titi

Titi said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh...that board mama found is intriguing!
> 
> Haha titi, you listened to us! We are bad influences. :blush:
> 
> For the record, I peed on every OPK (and HPT) I had in my house a few days ago, and they were all clearly negative. AF came, so of course am not pg, but just thought I'd share that my OPKs were definitely not even close to being positive. So maybe a good sign for you all? That's what I'm hoping!
> 
> Did you have any line at all? I def. have a second line, its actually gotten darker since my first post about it. hmmmm. But you have lh in your body all the time right?Click to expand...

well guess a +opk for me meant nothing- I woke up this morning (still have headache) and immediately temped and it was the same as yesterday. I was so expecting it to be around 97.2 that when it was the same I was in shock. I actually got up and tried to pee on my used pg tests in trash AND an opk (refer to "I'm crazy" post above). When I wiped pee-Blood. The witch has really hit an all time low. AF with no temp drop?????? :hissy::help::cry:


----------



## soph77

Only got a quick minute to post.Going to Sydney in the morning, will be back in 4 days. Hopefully will O tomorrow or next day at the latest so there is a chance I can catch the egg. We are going to bd in the morning before I get on the plane with a softcup :)

Funny thing dh tried to tell me tonight - foot massages are scientifically proven to increase sperm count haha

Hope I come home to some good news!!!
Bye!


----------



## Titi

Girls you are great but I am done with SMEP. It was only my first time trying it but have done several variations of it during the last 17 cycles with no luck. Think it my case quality might be better than quanity so going to try just one or two gourmet bds at ov next time!

Thanks for support-luckily I still see most you all in some of my other threads :hugs:

Hope baby dust comes more easily for you all. :dust:


----------



## LuckyD

Oh, so sorry that AF arrived Titi :hugs::hugs: that is rubbish xx

Soph - funny you should say that, I have actually read it is good for the woman to have a foot massage after BDing! Seriously, I have read that. My OH didn't believe me when I told him though. Have fun in Sydney!

Honeybee - I have already said it but sorry lovey :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

I am so sorry to those the witch got.....:hugs:

To those leaving Team Smep we will miss you!!!! Good luck to you all and much :dust:

I got my thermometer back last night and I got to temp this morning now I am wondering if I had a dip that I missed or if I am yet to see one???? Urghhhh!!!! stupid me I should have been more responsible and not forgot the damn thing!!!!


----------



## ttcstill

urghhhhhhh I am so confused right now....... I cant stop wondering how my chart would look had i not been a scatterbrain and left my thermometer!!! :sigh:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Good morning, ladies! How is everyone feeling?

I'm starting to SS, and it's driving me crazy. I'm see-sawing between "OMG I think I'm pregnant" to "definitely not this month" :wacko: Sadly, I go through this every 2ww.

Symptoms so far:
-I'm exhausted. This morning I couldn't get up despite my alarm and DH coming to wake me up twice. And I go to a water aerobics class but last night I was way below my calorie burned target because I just couldn't get myself to move.
-My BBs are kind of achy. They aren't super sore or anything. It's just that if I walk a small distance the slight movement makes them ache for about five minutes afterwards and then it goes away. So as long as I don't move I'm fine. I don't know if that's a symptom or not.
-Strange cramps that go from AF type cramps to ovulation type cramps and seem to be on one side?

Other than that everything is pretty normal. Anyone else SS? I hope it's a good month for all of us! :thumbup:


----------



## AreIn83

Morgan-I'm not cramping which is very odd for me. I usually start right with the cramping as soon as I O. Maybe this is a good sign?

Never-Yay! for smileys!!!

Tammy-Don't get discouraged, it's really hard to determine what exactly is going on because you missed 2 days, wait it out. 

Good luck to all the girls leaving! In the last year and half, I've tried about every method known to man to increase chances of conceiving. SMEP seems most reasonable, I'm sticking!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Okay ladies I am lost...what kind of opks are you using? I bought clearblue midstreams in hope of actually getting a line progression instead of random weird lines like I usually get. No such luck so far. I did start testing too early so I guess I shouldn't expect any grand results yet but I am SO frustrated. I have never had a positive OPK so I'm just a little impatient to see it...grrr so frustrated.


----------



## Firedancer41

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> Okay ladies I am lost...what kind of opks are you using? I bought clearblue midstreams in hope of actually getting a line progression instead of random weird lines like I usually get. No such luck so far. I did start testing too early so I guess I shouldn't expect any grand results yet but I am SO frustrated. I have never had a positive OPK so I'm just a little impatient to see it...grrr so frustrated.

I am using the cheapy ones offered on Amazon from early-pregnancy-tests.com They were $25 for 40 OPKS + 5 HPTs.

Have you experimented with different times of day? Initially I was taking them around noon, but have since found that if I don't drink anything after lunch and try to hold off peeing, 4:00pm is the best time for me. 

I would try taking them 2-3 times a day to help determine what time of day is best for you...GL!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

I usually test around 5 or 6 it is the easiest with my work schedule. I have done the three times a day in the past and never gotten a positive after 60 days of three times a day (11a, 3p, 8p) I was using the same opks your talking about from Early preg test.com I think maybe I am just not ready to O yet. Ill give it a few days...but I guess I was kind of trying to ask if you all get ay kind of consistent lines? Like even early should they be about the same bc some days im getting lines that are dark (no where near positive though) and other days no line at all or barely there...so inconsistent


----------



## Firedancer41

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> I usually test around 5 or 6 it is the easiest with my work schedule. I have done the three times a day in the past and never gotten a positive after 60 days of three times a day (11a, 3p, 8p) I was using the same opks your talking about from Early preg test.com I think maybe I am just not ready to O yet. Ill give it a few days...but I guess I was kind of trying to ask if you all get ay kind of consistent lines? Like even early should they be about the same bc some days im getting lines that are dark (no where near positive though) and other days no line at all or barely there...so inconsistent

You mean like a gradual fade-in? I don't always. A couple of cycles, I got a dark-but-not positive, then a very faint barely there, and then a positive.

I hope you get a nice dark line soon!!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

So yay I'm not as screwed up at I thought!!!! :) :)


----------



## nevertogether

wantingagirl said:


> congrats Tilliepink
> 
> trying welcome!
> 
> mmm Morgan im not sure dont know too much about it, oh I hope so!!!
> 
> hehe... yeah we could all post morgan a test but take days well weeks for me to get there!!! lol
> 
> Morgan sounds promising and Titi we all have a tiny amount of LH all the time but not enough to be detected until the surge
> 
> woo hoo cramp is a good sign
> 
> ttcstill I know the plan says to do the insurance bed day but cant see it being too important as doubt eggy would be alive if you are sure when you ovulated
> 
> Whitbit - Is that you in the pic????
> 
> Nevertogether thats good news, when is your hubby home?
> 
> Ok I bed 9,11,13,15,17,18(OV),19 (surely???)

hey wanting! i get to see him the end of june :)


----------



## mamaxm

mrsmabrey- i rarely get line progressions. usually it's just dark the day before o and then it's positive o day. before that i barely get a line if i'm lucky.
aragorn! SS i love it. 
i've got tons of cramping, tons of CM and a general feeling of sickly shittiness. the sickly symptom is the only new one, i don't get sick very often. cramping is also kind of new, the only other cycle i've had cramping was last cycle and that was a chem, so that could be good.
titi :hugs: so sorry hun. hope trying something different gives you your bfp!


----------



## rachael872211

LadyofRohan said:


> Good morning, ladies! How is everyone feeling?
> 
> I'm starting to SS, and it's driving me crazy. I'm see-sawing between "OMG I think I'm pregnant" to "definitely not this month" :wacko: Sadly, I go through this every 2ww.
> 
> Symptoms so far:
> -I'm exhausted. This morning I couldn't get up despite my alarm and DH coming to wake me up twice. And I go to a water aerobics class but last night I was way below my calorie burned target because I just couldn't get myself to move.
> -My BBs are kind of achy. They aren't super sore or anything. It's just that if I walk a small distance the slight movement makes them ache for about five minutes afterwards and then it goes away. So as long as I don't move I'm fine. I don't know if that's a symptom or not.
> -Strange cramps that go from AF type cramps to ovulation type cramps and seem to be on one side?
> 
> Other than that everything is pretty normal. Anyone else SS? I hope it's a good month for all of us! :thumbup:

Im am so exhausted too!! I am sleeping brilliantly and waking up to not even know what day it is, then all throughout the day I am tired. I felt like crying today at work because I couldnt handle the tiredness. 

I have ovulation type cramps and today started to get pinches. 

boobs are still the same :-(

Or all the above is just in my head! 

Except the tiredness! Thats all real. 

Oh and im constipated, but then i was last month in the 2ww. x


----------



## AreIn83

I started having a really sharp stab in my left side. Not so much my belly but through my back and at my hip bone. It's kind of gone now. It hurt like a mother....


----------



## soph77

Had morning bd, about to get on plane - still no + opk!! Very frustrating and upsetting, will try again this afternoon hopefully I will have it by then :(


----------



## parkgirl

Hello ladies. Wanted to update that the :witch: got me today. I think we are going to try SMEP again this cycle since it really does look like a great plan.


----------



## AreIn83

welcome park!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

HoneyBee & Titi - so sorry. Nasty witch. :hugs: :hugs:

Never - wow, well done hun! He's not going to know what hit him in June

Maxam things are really sounding good. Im keeping everything crossed for you. And AreIn given your symptoms are very similar also looking good. When will you test?

AF now almost 5 days late. Managed to restrain myself from testing this morning but filled up on tests on the way home!! After watching the YouTube video someone posted yesterday I decided rather than sticking to the same brand I should buy a variety of tests. Lots of peeing on sticks tomorrow morning for me I think.
(Maxam I would happily post one over to you from the UK but think you'll have cracked by then and tested!)

I cant keep track of everyone's updates over the past few pages like Wanting so sorry to those Ive missed!


----------



## AreIn83

wanting-I'm supposed to be waiting til the 5th but I don't see that happening!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Thats ages away!! Will that be before AF is due?


----------



## mamaxm

no way we're waiting till the 5th arein. there's just no way. i'm testing saturday.. maybe friday.

the bottom one is the opk i just peed on :happydance: definetly positive! it's a bit blurry but it's darker than the control, the one above is the one i took last night! omfg such shock. maybe i did o cd13? that would make me 9dpo today. i doubt it. wishful thinking.


----------



## mamaxm

**the top one has faded a bit since last night, it was a bit darker but this picture is also a little bit blurry, both opks are darker in person.


----------



## Kita

Is it too late to be added to the list to test?? Today is most definitely Ov day.

Day 2 of PK on cbfm, had a +opk yesterday and will do one again soon.. AND my temp dipped this morning which is ALWAYS happens on Ov day! 

So ON to the 2ww I go! May 12 is my test date.. Hopefully this time it works!!


----------



## AreIn83

wanting- She isn't due to ruin my day until the 9th. I'm sure I'll be peeing on something in the next couple of days.

Morgan-GO buy a damn test! A real one!


----------



## mamaxm

i'm thinking about it.. but i'm scared to now. hahaha. OH called me and told me the dollar store had some tests in when he ran in to grab lunch (he works near the dollar store) so i'm considering going.. but i'm scared to.


----------



## AreIn83

Buck up, Buttercup! Get a roll on!


----------



## mamaxm

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
oh god. alright, i'm going.
but i can't test for four hours!


----------



## AreIn83

I'm glad you're going and even if you just wait til morning. I can't stand the waiting!!!! 

Hey I have a question for IC users, I've only used the one but do they have 2 lines when they're positive like OPKs? It doesn't look like there was hardly any room for 2 lines.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

mamaxm said:


> no way we're waiting till the 5th arein. there's just no way. i'm testing saturday.. maybe friday.
> 
> the bottom one is the opk i just peed on :happydance: definetly positive! it's a bit blurry but it's darker than the control, the one above is the one i took last night! omfg such shock. maybe i did o cd13? that would make me 9dpo today. i doubt it. wishful thinking.

I don't understand Maxmamx - My OPK is ClearBlue too and I got my LH Surge Yesterday and it was a nearly solid blue line with a smiley face on the digital bit and today I tested again just out of interest and it was a very clear solid blue line like the one on the picture and again a smiley face and this is just my LH Surge so I am confused about what you mean about Ov on cd13 when you say you only peed on the stick today.


----------



## AreIn83

She's using her OPKs like an HPT. It is possible but you can't use an HPT like an OPK


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Go Mamaxm - more exciting waiting for you to test than me !! FX


----------



## mamaxm

arein spelled it out, lol. NEVER DO IT! i'm just a poas addict and had to.
alright well i bought them, that was nervewracking. there was a line out the door and i was in the middle of it and they only keep the hpts behind the desk now so i had to ask in front of about a million people and two obnoxious kids that kept making smart comments about my tattoos. anyways, i bought two. i'll do one today and one maybe tomorrow with fmu, then i'm buying FRERS on friday.
god i'm scared to test. i'll be bd'ing tonight though, just in case :haha: when i get a +opk, i bd.. even if it doesn't make sense!


----------



## mamaxm

<--- i graduated to a chat happy bnb member! hahahaha!


----------



## AreIn83

So excited Morgan!


----------



## mamaxm

so scared. lol. i don't know whether to pee on it or hide it somewhere, haha!
maybe i'll take nap and the hours will fly by. i have 3 hrs 15 minutes left.


----------



## winegums

mamaxm please just test now............. :D i haven't even O'd yet so i need to be excited about other peoples tests!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxx fx


----------



## mommyB

Girls!!!! I am freaking out!!! I wasn't going to test until Friday, and decided to take one just for the hell of it. And I totally got a second line and it came up within the minute!!!! I just called my husband and started freaking out.


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats MommyB!!!

Hope my cycle #4 is as lucky as yours! :)

Did you have any symptoms?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mamaxm said:


> so scared. lol. i don't know whether to pee on it or hide it somewhere, haha!
> maybe i'll take nap and the hours will fly by. i have 3 hrs 15 minutes left.

Just don't pee on it, then hide it somewhere!! :haha:


----------



## mamaxm

CONGRATS MOMMYB :happydance:
as for me, just tested and bfn, then again i was only holding my urine for an hour and a half :rofl: but i just had to pee! 
not bummed since i am only 7dpo though. feeling pretty neutral.


----------



## mommyB

Thanks girls, I am going to test again in the morning. It seems to unreal. My only symptoms have been cramping since O and extreme tiredness and that was it.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Aw, Titi, huge hugs for you!! I hate that stupid witch. :sad1:

I know I only talked to you a few times, but I'll miss you in here! :hugs: Perhaps you can join us in team Trying To Have Fun (TTHF). I'm still doing SMEP, but trying to relax a bit and have fun at the same time...take the pressure off, ya know?


----------



## LuckyD

mommyB said:


> Girls!!!! I am freaking out!!! I wasn't going to test until Friday, and decided to take one just for the hell of it. And I totally got a second line and it came up within the minute!!!! I just called my husband and started freaking out.

Congratulations! That is wonderful news! :happydance::happydance:

Don't give up Mamaxm...early days yet...and that's one heck of a positive OPK!

CD13 for me...waiting to O...boooorring.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh my gosh, so much to catch up on! What in the world happens while I'm at work all day???

MommyB, congrats!! Very exciting. :happydance:

Mamaxm, keep us posted!!


----------



## fluterby429

congrats on your :bfp: MommyB


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Stick me down for the 13th of May Please chicken =D x


----------



## Precious318

Hey ladies...I'm back from the wedding in Mexico and have been playing catch up ever since...LOL!!! 

MommyB - CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Soph - Have fun in Sydney...I hope you come home to good news as well :) 

:hugs: honeybee & Titi :hugs: So sorry the evil witch got you 

ttcstil - FX crossed you get the house!! 

Sorry if I missed some of you

Well I broke down and got the jennyrenny reading...here it goes: 
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 1st and 6th.

hmmm it doesn't make sense though because according to my 36 day cycles I wouldn't have a March baby but then again my cycle came early this month so it became a 31 day cycle so maybe...this was something fun to try to see what she would say.


----------



## mimiwc2010

Hi!

Congrats mommy!

:hugs: to the ones the witch got!

:flow:


----------



## nevertogether

congrats MommyB!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

congrats mommyb
and fx mamaxm hi arein83 hope all is going well ladies
my last bd tonight fx we caught that eggy


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey contrags Mommy B! xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

mamaxm said:


> arein spelled it out, lol. NEVER DO IT! i'm just a poas addict and had to.
> alright well i bought them, that was nervewracking. there was a line out the door and i was in the middle of it and they only keep the hpts behind the desk now so i had to ask in front of about a million people and two obnoxious kids that kept making smart comments about my tattoos. anyways, i bought two. i'll do one today and one maybe tomorrow with fmu, then i'm buying FRERS on friday.
> god i'm scared to test. i'll be bd'ing tonight though, just in case :haha: when i get a +opk, i bd.. even if it doesn't make sense!

Ok I get it now! lol 

Arein - Thanks for that lol


----------



## rachael872211

Wanting you are 5 days late? Have you tested at all yet? 

Mamaxm I agree it is a very dark opk!! Maybe an hour of holding it in wasn't enough? Will you hold off and test again in the morning? 

Mommyb that's fantastic news! I'm really happy for you. I'm hoping this is my lucky forth cycle! Was this your first month doing smep? 

Misszoie did u ever get your Reading back from jenny? 

Nothing new with me from yesterday. Apart from I'm closer to being able to poas! 2 more days. Yay! Lol. X


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi Rachael - MissZoie did get hers back and apparently once she Ovs shes gonna get preggars. We have our first successful accurate from Barroness! I have just entered it on the chart. x


----------



## emmys_james

me and oh have decided to do this, this month. we'll try anything.


----------



## stardust22

Congrats mommyB!!! 

Hello to everyone. I really struggle keeping up with everything on here but do check it everyday to see how you all are and whats new! 

Mamaxam - Please could I go down to test on 20th May. Thanks YouuuuuuU!


----------



## mamaxm

okay i'm sorry but everyone needs to look at my stupid chart. that jump you see? that's how f*cking sick i am. 
i'm going to discard it probably tomorrow if tomorrows temp isn't high like it. i don't know what happened, i went from feeling kind of sick two days ago to in the middle of the night last night thinking i was going to like, die. it's terrible and i have no idea what kind of medicine to take. symptoms (of the sickness) are seriously congested head, migraines, sore throat, cough, fever (i think. i feel cold but my temp is so high.), i'm shaky, stuffy nose and everything is a little fuzzy. 
holy cow i feel terrible. i never get sick, ever.. maybe once every two years? i hope it's because my body is catering to a little beanie and not me. all night i was waking up every hour or so because i was cramping or because i couldn't breathe or my head hurt OR MY STUPID DOG JUMPED ON MY UTERUS :wacko: she doesn't know how big she is..
two bits of good news though- 
1. in my sick/half asleep haze, i thought i was pregnant. like, i was laying there thinking about how i was pregnant.
2. i temp vaginally, and when i took my temp this morning when i pulled the thermometer out, the window where you read your temperature and everything above it was COVERED in creamy cm. i couldn't even read my temp until i wiped it all off. it's like, falling out of me.

anyways. pretty sure i'm dying and my puppy is sick too, she's curled around my feet crying right now. not a very good morning for me.
sorry to rant. i just never ever get sick so this is a bit weird for me and i'm freaking out a little bit. 
gonna leave that temp up for now so all of you can ogle it. it's like a monster, before it's destroyed everyone needs to take a peek.


----------



## mamaxm

oh! also. i live on the edge of like, the worst street in town. we have two hookers that we see regularly, not friends with them or anything lol, never chatted with them! but they're called "the brevard street hookers" because they only hook on brevard street and that's where we live. but we see them walking everyday when we're leaving our house and stuff. found out one of them was murdered and found in THE DOLLAR STORE DUMPSTER. the same dollar store i've been to every day for three days looking for hpts. not sure which hooker it was but i'm kind of sad. can't wait to get out of this neighborhood, i should have done more research on it before i moved here.


----------



## stardust22

mamaxm said:


> oh! also. i live on the edge of like, the worst street in town. we have two hookers that we see regularly, not friends with them or anything lol, never chatted with them! but they're called "the brevard street hookers" because they only hook on brevard street and that's where we live. but we see them walking everyday when we're leaving our house and stuff. found out one of them was murdered and found in THE DOLLAR STORE DUMPSTER. the same dollar store i've been to every day for three days looking for hpts. not sure which hooker it was but i'm kind of sad. can't wait to get out of this neighborhood, i should have done more research on it before i moved here.

OMG!! you poor thing. Sooner you move the better hey!


----------



## mamaxm

i know.. only a couple more months. i hate it here. moved here for school and whaddya know the complexes they suggest are full of drug dealers and killers and hookers and robbers. so glad that no matter what, even if i'm pregnant now, my baby wont have to live here.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Precious318 said:


> Hey ladies...I'm back from the wedding in Mexico and have been playing catch up ever since...LOL!!!
> 
> MommyB - CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> Soph - Have fun in Sydney...I hope you come home to good news as well :)
> 
> :hugs: honeybee & Titi :hugs: So sorry the evil witch got you
> 
> ttcstil - FX crossed you get the house!!
> 
> Sorry if I missed some of you
> 
> Well I broke down and got the jennyrenny reading...here it goes:
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 1st and 6th.
> 
> hmmm it doesn't make sense though because according to my 36 day cycles I wouldn't have a March baby but then again my cycle came early this month so it became a 31 day cycle so maybe...this was something fun to try to see what she would say.

I will put you on the chart! x


----------



## stardust22

mamaxm said:


> i know.. only a couple more months. i hate it here. moved here for school and whaddya know the complexes they suggest are full of drug dealers and killers and hookers and robbers. so glad that no matter what, even if i'm pregnant now, my baby wont have to live here.

I cant believe they suggest the places? they must get some fee for it!! as you say, you will be somewhere else when your llittle one arrives!!! PMA!! we will be getting the BFP soon.


----------



## mamaxm

haha hopefully! if this sickness doensn't get me first. i swear i'm ready to kick the bucket over here.


----------



## mommyB

rachael872211 said:


> Wanting you are 5 days late? Have you tested at all yet?
> 
> Mamaxm I agree it is a very dark opk!! Maybe an hour of holding it in wasn't enough? Will you hold off and test again in the morning?
> 
> Mommyb that's fantastic news! I'm really happy for you. I'm hoping this is my lucky forth cycle! Was this your first month doing smep?
> 
> Misszoie did u ever get your Reading back from jenny?
> 
> Nothing new with me from yesterday. Apart from I'm closer to being able to poas! 2 more days. Yay! Lol. X

Thanks so much, yeah this was our first cycle using SMEP and using OPK's. And we didn't even follow it to a T. We missed 2 BD sessions, so I was very surprised when my test was positive.


----------



## mamaxm

so happy for you mommyb :) save a seat for me in first tri! as long as this sickness doesn't kick out any little beanie settling in there.


----------



## mommyB

mamaxm said:


> so happy for you mommyb :) save a seat for me in first tri! as long as this sickness doesn't kick out any little beanie settling in there.

Did you test this morning? I so hope you get your BFP!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you darling!


----------



## mamaxm

haha no i didn't! i was too sick and forgot about testing, so i wasted FMU. oh well, it's better that way. going out to buy FRER's today.. and maybe a couple more dollar store tests :rofl:


----------



## AreIn83

Mama-I got on specifically this morning to see what your HPT turned out to be....


----------



## AreIn83

But I am sorry you're so sick!


----------



## AreIn83

Mommy B-Congrats!!!!

New Mummy-Long time no talk!


----------



## xLuciax

morning girls how is everyone today didnt post on here yesterday

Was in sainsburys this morning went down baby asle so tempted just to buy a baby grow ( i didnt) but how crazy is that just want my bfp soon !


----------



## xLuciax

mamaxm said:


> oh! also. i live on the edge of like, the worst street in town. we have two hookers that we see regularly, not friends with them or anything lol, never chatted with them! but they're called "the brevard street hookers" because they only hook on brevard street and that's where we live. but we see them walking everyday when we're leaving our house and stuff. found out one of them was murdered and found in THE DOLLAR STORE DUMPSTER. the same dollar store i've been to every day for three days looking for hpts. not sure which hooker it was but i'm kind of sad. can't wait to get out of this neighborhood, i should have done more research on it before i moved here.

omg thats crazy thought about maybe moving again? my mum told me this morning a girl in our small part of the city was raped by 4 men in DAYLIGHT! so she was telling me not to go out today if i can avoid it ( I went out cause im a risk taker lol ) I have a rape alarm so im ok


----------



## amym

Ahem ladies - I'm pregnant first cycle trying SMEP!!

Also used zestica and mooncup. First BFP 27/4/10 - 4 more since then!


----------



## ttcstill

Well ladies the people who were selling that house are going through a divorce so they are not speaking so getting them to agree on anything is not going to happen ...... anyway we found another house, it need a little more work, however, it has loads of potential and it is in a great neighborhood not far from where we are now. We put our offer in on it last night so we should know something soon. 

I got poas happy and tested this morning but no dice its only 8 dpo and I am just being silly, I am still hoping that Jenny Renny was right!!! Fx'd for everyone!

Mommy- Congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## ttcstill

amym said:


> ahem ladies - i'm pregnant first cycle trying smep!!
> 
> Also used zestica and mooncup. First bfp 27/4/10 - 4 more since then!

omg!!!!! Congrats


----------



## winegums

awww mommy & amym congrats :) xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

amym said:


> Ahem ladies - I'm pregnant first cycle trying SMEP!!
> 
> Also used zestica and mooncup. First BFP 27/4/10 - 4 more since then!

Wow congrats!!! :baby:


----------



## xLuciax

thats it im sooooo getting a mooncup! 


mooncup.com haha ok that was pretty cheesy loool


----------



## LadyofRohan

mommyB said:


> Girls!!!! I am freaking out!!! I wasn't going to test until Friday, and decided to take one just for the hell of it. And I totally got a second line and it came up within the minute!!!! I just called my husband and started freaking out.

:happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::dance:


----------



## xLuciax

LadyofRohan said:


> mommyB said:
> 
> 
> Girls!!!! I am freaking out!!! I wasn't going to test until Friday, and decided to take one just for the hell of it. And I totally got a second line and it came up within the minute!!!! I just called my husband and started freaking out.
> 
> :happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::dance:Click to expand...

waaaaahoooo!!!!!!! can we see a pic!?


----------



## rocksy2185

OMG thats amazing well done on your early bfp! 

And Amym, it was my first month on the SMEP too!

Good luck girls x


----------



## mommyB

rocksy2185 said:


> OMG thats amazing well done on your early bfp!
> 
> And Amym, it was my first month on the SMEP too!
> 
> Good luck girls x

It was my first month of SMEP as well girls!


----------



## mommyB

xLuciax said:


> LadyofRohan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyB said:
> 
> 
> Girls!!!! I am freaking out!!! I wasn't going to test until Friday, and decided to take one just for the hell of it. And I totally got a second line and it came up within the minute!!!! I just called my husband and started freaking out.
> 
> :happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::dance:Click to expand...
> 
> waaaaahoooo!!!!!!! can we see a pic!?Click to expand...

Of course! Here is this morning's HPT at 13DPO. The picture might turn out huge, I don't know how to make it smaller.

https://i44.tinypic.com/16a7k1g.jpg


----------



## xLuciax

mommyb said:


> xluciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladyofrohan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyb said:
> 
> 
> girls!!!! I am freaking out!!! I wasn't going to test until friday, and decided to take one just for the hell of it. And i totally got a second line and it came up within the minute!!!! I just called my husband and started freaking out.
> 
> :happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::dance:Click to expand...
> 
> waaaaahoooo!!!!!!! Can we see a pic!?Click to expand...
> 
> of course! Here is this morning's hpt at 13dpo. The picture might turn out huge, i don't know how to make it smaller.
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/16a7k1g.jpgClick to expand...

congrats girls really happy for you this is my first month too so really hoping!!! I wanna be a january jellybean too! Lool hope we can all join you for january babies


----------



## mommyB

xLuciax said:


> mommyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xluciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladyofrohan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyb said:
> 
> 
> girls!!!! I am freaking out!!! I wasn't going to test until friday, and decided to take one just for the hell of it. And i totally got a second line and it came up within the minute!!!! I just called my husband and started freaking out.
> 
> :happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::dance:Click to expand...
> 
> waaaaahoooo!!!!!!! Can we see a pic!?Click to expand...
> 
> of course! Here is this morning's hpt at 13dpo. The picture might turn out huge, i don't know how to make it smaller.
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/16a7k1g.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> congrats girls really happy for you this is my first month too so really hoping!!! I wanna be a january jellybean too! Lool hope we can all join you for january babiesClick to expand...

I hope you girls all join as well! I'm prayin you get your BFP's!


----------



## rachael872211

Mamaxm u don't sound well. Have you been to see your doctor? 

Missy it's great jenny has predicted one right! I hope she is right for you also ttcstill. 

Lucia I done exactly the same thing in asda. They had moved them and it took me by surprise as I walked past them and I just stood there staring. The aisle was empty thank goodness. 

Amym congratulations! I hope smep works for us as well as all u guys. 


Again mommyb congrats. That's a strong line!! X


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I just ordered softcups! I went on a site and saw like 49 good reviews about people getting bfp on first time using them. So I ordered a pack. £4.69! Cheap at half the price! x


----------



## xLuciax

MissyMooMoo said:


> I just ordered softcups! I went on a site and saw like 49 good reviews about people getting bfp on first time using them. So I ordered a pack. £4.69! Cheap at half the price! x

which site did you use missymoo if I dont get preg this month im gonna start using them


----------



## MissyMooMoo

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/softcup.html

Go to the right where you see the reviews and it even says how to use them etc


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Correction turn that around .....94 reviews! lol

Luciax - Same here. I'm gonna play around with them first so I get it spot on when it comes to inserting them. I want to be a pro at inserting the minute he pulls out lol


----------



## xLuciax

MissyMooMoo said:


> Correction turn that around .....94 reviews! lol
> 
> Luciax - Same here. I'm gonna play around with them first so I get it spot on when it comes to inserting them. I want to be a pro at inserting the minute he pulls out lol

lool its in dollars does it convert to £ might take while if its being sent from america


----------



## AreIn83

Lucia-What's baby grow?

Amy-what's zestica?

Mommy- How many cycles?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sorry Luciax I used this company to purchase. Just realized cos they are in uk and price in £. Was just looking at other for reviews as got it on a google search.

https://www.expresschemist.co.uk/instead_softcups_menstrual_cups_x6.html


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Arein - Another uk word...baby grow is a baby thingy....one of those things that are like a towelling material that does up with prest hoods at the inside of the legs etc. I'm not sure what you would say in America. lol


----------



## AreIn83

Oh! A onesie! prest hoods must be snaps.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

AreIn83 said:


> Oh! A onesie! prest hoods must be snaps.

I'm using that it's cuter. I can imagine at the hospital to my OH. Can you bring me the Onsie I bought the one with the Snaps. He'd be looking at me thinking what the hell is she on about. lol

But I don't care I'm going to call all my baby grows Onsies and when I do the prest hoods up I will say....gonna snap you up! hehe I just love all these american words. Any more baby style American words we can steal off you? hehe


----------



## AreIn83

diapers=nappies is the only thing I can think of now. Oh! and pram=stroller


----------



## xLuciax

AreIn83 said:


> diapers=nappies is the only thing I can think of now. Oh! and pram=stroller

pacifier- dummy


----------



## xLuciax

AreIn83 said:


> Lucia-What's baby grow?
> 
> Amy-what's zestica?
> 
> Mommy- How many cycles?

ummm I dont know the american word for it but you know the whole suit the baby wears


----------



## xLuciax

MissyMooMoo said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> Oh! A onesie! prest hoods must be snaps.
> 
> I'm using that it's cuter. I can imagine at the hospital to my OH. Can you bring me the Onsie I bought the one with the Snaps. He'd be looking at me thinking what the hell is she on about. lol
> 
> But I don't care I'm going to call all my baby grows Onsies and when I do the prest hoods up I will say....gonna snap you up! hehe I just love all these american words. Any more baby style American words we can steal off you? heheClick to expand...

looool


----------



## AreIn83

Do you feed your babies from bottles?


----------



## AreIn83

Lucia-Missy told me, I told her our word for it is a onesie.


----------



## rachael872211

Yes we do call then bottles. 

Lucia and missy I'm jealous. My oh doesn't want to use softcups. He thinks if we did we are trying to hard. :-(


----------



## AreIn83

Racheal just said in another post- cot=crib


----------



## MissyMooMoo

rachael872211 said:


> Yes we do call then bottles.
> 
> Lucia and missy I'm jealous. My oh doesn't want to use softcups. He thinks if we did we are trying to hard. :-(

Awww can't you just sneak one up when hes gone to sleep hehe


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sidewalk - Pavement
Garbage - Rubbish
John - Toilet
Cab - Taxi


----------



## AreIn83

Tell him they're for something other than TTC.


----------



## rachael872211

Missy I wouldn't get away with it. If he didn't want it straight after he will try again the next morning! It would be hard to keep it unknown 

Arein what kind of excuse could I use? X


----------



## AreIn83

You think AF may be coming? Softcups are actually for AF and not TTC


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Arein - Do you have Marmalade in America and Marmite?


----------



## AreIn83

marmalade we do but I have not idea what marmite is!


----------



## Firedancer41

AreIn83 said:


> Oh! A onesie! prest hoods must be snaps.

AreIn, you are good. I couldn't figure that one out for the life of me LOL


----------



## Firedancer41

xLuciax said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> diapers=nappies is the only thing I can think of now. Oh! and pram=stroller
> 
> pacifier- dummyClick to expand...

A binky! :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Arein - Marmite is a yeast extract spread that tastes of meat that spreads on toast lol


----------



## AreIn83

Missy- OMG that is disgusting! Do you eat that? 

Lisa- The wording prest hoods still doesn't make sense to me but I know there are snaps on onesies!


----------



## rachael872211

Arein, he would suss me out straightaway :-( 

Im sure the longer it takes, the more I will be able to persuade him. I know he says we are trying to hard, maybe we are, but getting pregnant is not easy and does require some effort! 

What do you call the yeast extract in america? Its yummy! Marmite does have a slogan - you either love it or hate it. Very very true. x


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Missy & AreIn - Marmite is like vegemite, which you have may of heard of which is the Aussie version??

Congrats to Amy & Mommy. Wow first circle, well done girls!!

I tested again this morning -very very clear :bfn: definetly getting the message now... starting to worry perhaps I just didnt O this cycle like you did NeverTogether?? I think I am going to wait until early next week and if no sign of AF then Im going to the doctor. :growlmad:


----------



## winegums

MARMITE IS AMAZING i have to take it on holiday with me wherever i go... i once went to australia and forgot it i actually cried i was appalled at the 'vegemite' :(:(

LIFT - ELEVATOR
can't think of any more lol! xx


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

winegums said:


> MARMITE IS AMAZING i have to take it on holiday with me wherever i go... i once went to australia and forgot it i actually cried i was appalled at the 'vegemite' :(:(
> 
> LIFT - ELEVATOR
> can't think of any more lol! xx

Im a traitor winegum as I prefer vegemite :wacko:


----------



## rachael872211

I do agree vegimite tastes very different to marmite. I am with marmite! 

pants (which is underwear here) - trousers


----------



## winegums

on wife swap usa i saw a family saying 'you said the F - bomb!!!!!' it was the funniest thing i've ever seen it was a proper southern accent too.... i've never heard that one before!!! xx


----------



## winegums

also i think the word spank in america is to do with hitting children whereas here it's more like kinky sex?

we talk about 'beating' children not spanking... or is that just me xx


----------



## ttcstill

I have been in the ladys room all day....... wee'ing like there is no tomorrow....... I hope its a good sign!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

TTCStill - when do you test again?


----------



## ttcstill

whenever my poas addiction gets the best of me lol....... gonna try to hold out til friday i think but then again I may test every morning .... who knows


----------



## rachael872211

Ok I need advice. I am so excited I think I might cry! 

Sorry if tmi. 

I am 7 or 8dpo today and may I add constipated. I have just been to the toilet and managed to go, but causing a tear, therefore bleeding. The tissue is covered in bits of fresh red blood, but also lots of CM. After looking closer, there is blood that looks mixed with CM. So for the sake of it, I do a finger test, pull them out and covered in blood!!!! Could this be IB? This has never happened to me before yet. Its fresh blood though, could that still be IB? x


----------



## winegums

yay just realised it is cd8 for me... gonna be a good night ;) xx


----------



## curlew

Hi all

Wondering if I could join in with you guys. This is our first time trying SMEP.

I was CD8 yesterday so we :sex: last night and resting tonight. My cycles have been a bit erratic but for the last three I seem to be ovulating around CD15.

Test date will be around 18th May.


----------



## AreIn83

We don't have anything like Marmite or Vegamite here. I'm picturing hummus which I LOVE but I don't know about this yeast stuff....


----------



## AreIn83

Welcome Curlew!


----------



## AreIn83

I've decided that if this cycle is a bust, I'm going on Soy.


----------



## winegums

eek i hate houmus!! xx


----------



## AreIn83

No way! It's so delicious! Do you eat Magmite or whatever the F it's called?


----------



## rachael872211

marmite? lol. x


----------



## rachael872211

arein, do you like drinking oxo drinks? oooo do u have oxo is US? er beef/chicken/lamb stock cube? x


----------



## AreIn83

....oxo? So you're saying it's like broth? We do have that here but it's not really drank by itself unless you're sick. I'm not sure why it's given to sick people, it's just salty, meat flavoured haha:) water.


----------



## rachael872211

yeah! 

ok, others might disagree, but that is the only thing I can think it tastes like, especially if you dip your finger in the undissolved bit at the bottom of the cup! 

I drink it just for the fun of it! lol. Its tastes nice.


----------



## Anxious5

Hello Ladies This will be my 2nd mnth to TTC and my first to try SMEP....I am only spotting today so not actually CD1 yet but thought I would give this a try!!!!


----------



## AreIn83

Welcome anxious!


----------



## ttcstill

welcome anxious


----------



## ttcstill

Sarah- are you ss yet????? I can't help it but its driving me nuts!!!!!

I am eating like a horse ....... and although I love my :coffee: I could not handle it the last two days.... it made me shaking and made my stomace hurt!????? Just started having cramps today but those either start right after O and stya or dont show til the day vefore AF????


----------



## ttcstill

I'd kill that :witch: but I am pretty sure that with all the bleeding she is probably already dead....:haha:


----------



## Anxious5

Thanks for the welcome ladies


----------



## LuckyD

This thread is cracking me up! Promoting some good international understanding!

It's funny, because being from NZ I understand all those words - NZ was originally an English colony so we have a lot of English culture here...but at the same time, the last 20 or so years we have become way more American - so all those words get used over here!

Laughing so much about the vegemite/marmite discussions...they are NZ/Australian classics! AreIn, they are like a breakfast spread, you put them on toast..let me see if I can attach a picture..

amym - I have already said it - but congrats again! xx

https://ilforno.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/marmite.jpg


----------



## mimiwc2010

Hey girls! I'm stopping by to wish you all the best! DH and I will not be doing SMEP this month since it was too stressful for us. I'll stop by here and there to see how you're doing. Truckloads of baby and sticky :dust: for all of you, and a big big :hugs:!


----------



## new mummy2010

morning everyone
well df has left for weekend away bit:cry: but hey ho!
sorry not been on much arein but have been checking how your doing!
least i will have laptop all too myself this week end and i never know when you girls from over the water are on here!
well not very positive for this cycle as we only:sex: on day 9, 13, 14, 16 really wanted to last night but df went off to football silly man!
hoping if i ov around day 12-15 we would of sent plenty of healthy swimmers the eggys way.
thinking it could of poss been last sunday/mon as had crampy pains, oh well fx for us all:dust: to everyone testing soon its killing me already and not even sure if im gonna go 26 or 28 days:wacko:
gonna buy opk today from internet any advice on which site or brand to use will be great thanks girlsx x


----------



## rachael872211

Newmummy I get mine From eBay. They work ok. They are cheap. But others on here use clear blue fertility monitor which seem great. I don't know much about them though I'm afriad. X


----------



## aragornlover8

Hey girls! I'm sorry I forgot to update. It's been a hectic day (had an exam where I had to write nonstop for two hours and a half; my hand is about to quit on me :haha: ) 

I'm sorry to report that AF got me this morning :( But I will be trying again this cycle. Feeling positive! :dust: to all!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww sorry aragorn:hugs::hugs:


----------



## rachael872211

sorry aragorn. Its great u r remaining positive. x


----------



## wantingagirl

haha lucky that looks like sh**

Sara - I love houmous its ace!!! 

aragorn so sorry! Hopefully this cycle is the month for you

How is everyone today?


----------



## winegums

magmite LOL marmite is yummy... is that what was on that toast? cos my marmite doesn't look like that!! it's slightly lighter and i get hot toast, butter it straight away so it sinks in and melts then put marmite (but not too much) on and it sort of sink in and mixes with the butter 


ahhhh my son just picked up an elastic band and tried to pull it apart and it flicked his finger and he started screaming :S time to go back to that bad mommy confession thread........ lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yeah I love my Marmite too when put on hot toast with butter still melting so it melts in with the butter. As you said only a little bit though. A little bit is better than too much. You can overdue the Marmite lol


----------



## winegums

yeh totally some of my friends were like how can you eat that its disgusting then they have seen me eat it and said oh theres not much there? i was like yeh its perfect and they tried it and liked it!! when they tried it originally they put some thick layer on lol and that's why they didn't like it xx


----------



## mamaxm

hey omg wish i had read this earlier. i've been knocked out for almost a whole day on robitussin (i called a nurse and she told me it was alright in the 2ww), i literally slept from this morning until 12:00, 1:00 until 5:00 and then 8:00 till now. totally wasted FMU again, but i'll test in 4 hours. i'm so sick i wasn't even thinking about it but all this american vs. uk stuff is hilarious. definetely made me feel better.
btw i'm totally a binky girl! no pacifier or dummy for me! binkies allll the way! hahahaha! don't have kids but my little brother is only 7 and when he was a baby he stayed on binkies until he was four :wacko: he called them his "meme's". now his teeth are all messed up and he's definetely going to need braces.
seems like the sickness is starting to subside which is good. poor OH stayed home with me yesterday i was so miserable. chills and hot flashes and i can't swallow very well, terrible cough and constant migraine. lots of fatigue. i'm dying :haha: but i bought 7 dollar store tests and i'm so pissed i forgot to test. the only reason why i'm up this early is one of OH's friends was leaving on a flight early to move back to a different state and he came over to say goodbye. so in my sleepy daze i forgot to test.. oh well. give me till 8AM.


----------



## wisdom

:thumbup:Hi all - haven't been on in a few days as I can't get online at home - its broke!!!! :growlmad: 

Anyhow, have spent the last few days catching up - ghee ye gals can post!!! :winkwink: Well I started my version of the smep on cd11, dtd on cd13, today is cd14 so will dtd again on cd15 and cd17 (don't have opks and funds are a bit low hence my smep plan):happydance: I'm not due to see the :witch: again until 12th May approx and hopefully we won't!!! :thumbup:

Also congrats to those who got their :bfp: and commiserations to those who got their :bfn:

:dust: Babydust to all!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow Morgan I was using full dose of Robitussin from day 10 until day 20!!! Cos I did'nt ov until then lol. You do sound a poorly lady. Hope you feel better soon.

For all the ladies who are interested in supplementing your diet with vitamins/minerals and herbs I have just come across this fantastic informative site.

https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/natural.htm


----------



## ttcstill

well ladies 9dpo no good news to report but its still earlier.... good luck to everyone testing today!


----------



## Firedancer41

Chart looks good, Tammy!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morgan can you move my test date again please as I just realised I ovd 3 days late so my LP is 14 days from yesterday which brings me to 14th May but I want to test on 15th May please. I have a thing about testing. Unlike others in here I am really nervous about the whole testing thing because it is better mentally for me to get AF rather than BFN. Thanks. x


----------



## MyTurnYet

You guys are cracking me up with all the word translations! :rofl: I was wondering what a "baby grow" was, too. Someone just said "ace" and I love that word, too! My old roommate from Australia used to say that all the time, and makes me think of her. I'm w/ you AreIn...love hummus! Vegemite/marmite looks gross. :sick:

Hey, we're almost at post 4,000...per SquirrelGirl (I think she or Mimi said it) whoever gets that one gets TWINS! :blue::pink:Please be me, please be me, please be me. [-o&lt;


----------



## MyTurnYet

Mamaxm...you feeling any better, yet?


----------



## MyTurnYet

4


----------



## MyTurnYet

3


----------



## MyTurnYet

2


----------



## MyTurnYet

Twins!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Can I ask you girls a question. I just was wondering. You know after you have Ovd? Well can you still get cramping during and after Ov and still end up with BFP. I am just interested to know. Do cramps come even though the outcome could be either BFP or AF? X Does anybody know please?? Thanks in advancex


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Phew I am so glad I didn't get the twin 4000!!!. Already had idential twin girls and it is hard work but if you long for them and have them! GREAT STUFF! I however would like a singleton this time lol


----------



## MyTurnYet

Sorry ladies, had to do it. It was a tribute to the infamous post countdown to 3,000 by SG and AreIn (the 2 Sarahs!).:haha: (or was it SG and Mimi? Need to look back, now).

Amym - posted a visitor message, as well, but CONGRATULATIONS!! 

Love seeing all the BFPS in here! :happydance:

Ok, I better get off to work now... To ALL of you ladies: :dust:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Missy, my sis has twin boy and girl..they definitely seem like a lot of work, but sooo cute! That's awesome that you have twin girls! Are they identical? My sis now has another on the way (single girl). You'll get your single, too! I know it. :winkwink: :dust:

Not sure on the cramping question, I'm sorry. I tend to have a lot of cramping around/after O, but don't really know what it means. Have been wondering the same thing. :shrug:


----------



## ttcstill

A lot of women report cramping nonstop throught their luteal phase for both reasons....... i wouldnt put a lot of stock in it either way!


----------



## xLuciax

Morning girls! I still wonder if wen eggy has been released if opk then goes negative or only goes negative after egg has gone questions thats still on my mind 8 dpo today!! Gonna test at 12 dpo wasnt going too unless af was late but too tempring!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Myturnyet and TTTStill - Thanks made me feel better x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I wondered this too Luciax. Also I have another questions. I used CBFM and this morning after 3 Highs and then 2 Peaks has gone back to a High. Does this mean that I have ovulated already or not? hmmmmm

I also have had 3 smiley faces in a row 3 days running with my OPK and today I have to test at 4pm to see if I get another smiley face. Does this mean I haven't yet ovulated if I get a smiley face? x


----------



## ttcstill

I am not sure, i use the ic opk's and I always go with my first positive..... how long ago did you get your first high and your first smiley?


----------



## trying 4 3rd

MissyMooMoo said:


> I wondered this too Luciax. Also I have another questions. I used CBFM and this morning after 3 Highs and then 2 Peaks has gone back to a High. Does this mean that I have ovulated already or not? hmmmmm
> 
> I also have had 3 smiley faces in a row 3 days running with my OPK and today I have to test at 4pm to see if I get another smiley face. Does this mean I haven't yet ovulated if I get a smiley face? x


OMG Missy I am having the same thing. I started testing on CD10 and negs up til CD14 (Monday) and I am now supposed to be 4dpo today but I am still getting pos all week on IC's and smileys (my dh has seen it too)! So v v confusing. I thought you only got pos for maybe 2 days! Ughhhh!!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

i was going to ask exactly the same question about cramping as im experiencing that too brings my hopes down slightly
even tho af not due till at least next sat but had this feeling on and off since sunday
so who is near their testing date?


----------



## new mummy2010

and is increased cm a good sign of being past ov? really wished i had tested using opk now


----------



## ttcstill

I am testing every morning until af arrives or I get a :bfp:...... OH thought he saw a vvvvvvvvvvv faint line on this mornings test....... i am not so sure ..... i think he has wishful vision lol:haha:


----------



## ttcstill

new mummy2010 said:


> and is increased cm a good sign of being past ov? really wished i had tested using opk now

what kind of cm????? I have had spurts of watery cm the last couple days..... i hear that is a good sign


----------



## new mummy2010

yes me too very watery feel very wet at times (sorry if tmi) fx for you have you not got a picture?


----------



## winegums

i thought watery cm comes before af??? not trying to be mean just confused :( xx


----------



## new mummy2010

being trying to find the post about the predictions/readings that someone was talking about anyone know about that?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ttcstill said:


> I am not sure, i use the ic opk's and I always go with my first positive..... how long ago did you get your first high and your first smiley?

On CBFM I got 3 highs on cd18, cd19, cd20, then I got 2 peaks on cd 22 and cd22, then this morning cd23 I got a High.

On CB OPK's I have had 4 smiley faces cd20, cd21, cd22, and just 10 mins ago on cd23.

So does this mean I have ovulated or I am still ovulating?


----------



## new mummy2010

im not totally sure ? thats why i was asking but its not due for over a week yet and only ov over weekend? confused too


----------



## MissyMooMoo

trying 4 3rd said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> I wondered this too Luciax. Also I have another questions. I used CBFM and this morning after 3 Highs and then 2 Peaks has gone back to a High. Does this mean that I have ovulated already or not? hmmmmm
> 
> I also have had 3 smiley faces in a row 3 days running with my OPK and today I have to test at 4pm to see if I get another smiley face. Does this mean I haven't yet ovulated if I get a smiley face? x
> 
> 
> OMG Missy I am having the same thing. I started testing on CD10 and negs up til CD14 (Monday) and I am now supposed to be 4dpo today but I am still getting pos all week on IC's and smileys (my dh has seen it too)! So v v confusing. I thought you only got pos for maybe 2 days! Ughhhh!!!!!Click to expand...

My positive smileys have been 4 days running now!


----------



## new mummy2010

hi missy how many cycles have you done smep?
just wondering if anyone has tried anything different?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

new mummy2010 said:


> being trying to find the post about the predictions/readings that someone was talking about anyone know about that?

It is the Jenny Renny Conception Accuracy chart in the ttc section of the threads. lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

new mummy2010 said:


> hi missy how many cycles have you done smep?
> just wondering if anyone has tried anything different?

This is my first cycle on SMEP x


----------



## trying 4 3rd

MissyMooMoo said:


> trying 4 3rd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> I wondered this too Luciax. Also I have another questions. I used CBFM and this morning after 3 Highs and then 2 Peaks has gone back to a High. Does this mean that I have ovulated already or not? hmmmmm
> 
> I also have had 3 smiley faces in a row 3 days running with my OPK and today I have to test at 4pm to see if I get another smiley face. Does this mean I haven't yet ovulated if I get a smiley face? x
> 
> 
> OMG Missy I am having the same thing. I started testing on CD10 and negs up til CD14 (Monday) and I am now supposed to be 4dpo today but I am still getting pos all week on IC's and smileys (my dh has seen it too)! So v v confusing. I thought you only got pos for maybe 2 days! Ughhhh!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> My positive smileys have been 4 days running now!Click to expand...

yeah me too! what is going on do you think? Aren't they supposed to only be pos for like 2 days? We have been :sex: and getting very worn out if you know what I mean.:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

oh i see!! thanks


----------



## winegums

new mummy2010 said:


> being trying to find the post about the predictions/readings that someone was talking about anyone know about that?

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/318276-jenny-renny-conception-accuracy-chart.html


----------



## new mummy2010

jiust been searching about cramping and cm being signs of beanies trying to find room and making themselves at home?
what ever you read is different lol


----------



## LadyofRohan

new mummy2010 said:


> jiust been searching about cramping and cm being signs of beanies trying to find room and making themselves at home?
> what ever you read is different lol

lol...yeah, I always do this too. I search for symptoms I am having and always get a mixed bag of results. I think it's because early pregnancy symptoms are usually the same as pre-AF symptoms so it's pretty hard to tell them apart. :shrug:


----------



## mom2daniel

Hello ladies......well im 3 dpo today and I had only one positive opk and that was on tuesday.....I bded 3 days and we have today off lol,and then one more shot tomorrow!!! no more ovulation pains but i still have a bunch of cm!!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

mom2daniel said:


> Hello ladies......well im 3 dpo today and I had only one positive opk and that was on tuesday.....I bded 3 days and we have today off lol,and then one more shot tomorrow!!! no more ovulation pains but i still have a bunch of cm!!!!

On my 4th day of smiley OPK and got noticeable crampy thing but not painful so I think I am about to ov. Had bd 3 days in a row, tonight we skip and tomorrow bd again. Then wait! If I am about to ov then I have 3 days worth of :spermy: inside me, any old :spermy: still surviving from the every other day times and the new :spermy: that OH is about to shoot up me tomorrow morning! YAY! Lots of :spermy: :spermy: :spermy::spermy: :spermy: :spermy:
:spermy: :spermy: :spermy::spermy: :spermy: :spermy: for my EGGGGGGY!!!!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

trying 4 3rd said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying 4 3rd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> I wondered this too Luciax. Also I have another questions. I used CBFM and this morning after 3 Highs and then 2 Peaks has gone back to a High. Does this mean that I have ovulated already or not? hmmmmm
> 
> I also have had 3 smiley faces in a row 3 days running with my OPK and today I have to test at 4pm to see if I get another smiley face. Does this mean I haven't yet ovulated if I get a smiley face? x
> 
> 
> OMG Missy I am having the same thing. I started testing on CD10 and negs up til CD14 (Monday) and I am now supposed to be 4dpo today but I am still getting pos all week on IC's and smileys (my dh has seen it too)! So v v confusing. I thought you only got pos for maybe 2 days! Ughhhh!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> My positive smileys have been 4 days running now!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah me too! what is going on do you think? Aren't they supposed to only be pos for like 2 days? We have been :sex: and getting very worn out if you know what I mean.:haha:Click to expand...

Yeah I know what you mean! lol. What month did Jenny predict for you?


----------



## mom2daniel

new mummy2010 said:


> jiust been searching about cramping and cm being signs of beanies trying to find room and making themselves at home?
> what ever you read is different lol

i know what you mean.....i gave up searching....just gonna try to let nature take its course!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

mom2daniel said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> jiust been searching about cramping and cm being signs of beanies trying to find room and making themselves at home?
> what ever you read is different lol
> 
> i know what you mean.....i gave up searching....just gonna try to let nature take its course!!Click to expand...

TTTstill said you get cramps either way so either way stop worrying. Its just your body doing its stuff hehe


----------



## mom2daniel

MissyMooMoo said:


> mom2daniel said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies......well im 3 dpo today and I had only one positive opk and that was on tuesday.....I bded 3 days and we have today off lol,and then one more shot tomorrow!!! no more ovulation pains but i still have a bunch of cm!!!!
> 
> On my 4th day of smiley OPK and got noticeable crampy thing but not painful so I think I am about to ov. Had bd 3 days in a row, tonight we skip and tomorrow bd again. Then wait! If I am about to ov then I have 3 days worth of :spermy: inside me, any old :spermy: still surviving from the every other day times and the new :spermy: that OH is about to shoot up me tomorrow morning! YAY! Lots of :spermy: :spermy: :spermy::spermy: :spermy: :spermy:
> :spermy: :spermy: :spermy::spermy: :spermy: :spermy: for my EGGGGGGY!!!!!!Click to expand...

i hope you get your bfp!!!!! thats alot of:spermy::spermy::spermy: lol


----------



## new mummy2010

LadyofRohan said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> jiust been searching about cramping and cm being signs of beanies trying to find room and making themselves at home?
> what ever you read is different lol
> 
> lol...yeah, I always do this too. I search for symptoms I am having and always get a mixed bag of results. I think it's because early pregnancy symptoms are usually the same as pre-AF symptoms so it's pretty hard to tell them apart. :shrug:Click to expand...

i know its so confusing lol
how long before af are you meant to start cramping and increase of cm?!?


----------



## new mummy2010

we do way toooooo much ss lol


----------



## new mummy2010

im hoping to have lots of swimmers that are fresh produce too as not bd much but hopefully did before and at right times to attack that eggy


----------



## trying 4 3rd

MissyMooMoo said:


> trying 4 3rd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying 4 3rd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> I wondered this too Luciax. Also I have another questions. I used CBFM and this morning after 3 Highs and then 2 Peaks has gone back to a High. Does this mean that I have ovulated already or not? hmmmmm
> 
> I also have had 3 smiley faces in a row 3 days running with my OPK and today I have to test at 4pm to see if I get another smiley face. Does this mean I haven't yet ovulated if I get a smiley face? x
> 
> 
> OMG Missy I am having the same thing. I started testing on CD10 and negs up til CD14 (Monday) and I am now supposed to be 4dpo today but I am still getting pos all week on IC's and smileys (my dh has seen it too)! So v v confusing. I thought you only got pos for maybe 2 days! Ughhhh!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> My positive smileys have been 4 days running now!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah me too! what is going on do you think? Aren't they supposed to only be pos for like 2 days? We have been :sex: and getting very worn out if you know what I mean.:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean! lol. What month did Jenny predict for you?Click to expand...

She predicted end of July beginning of Aug. from cycle that begins in July. I guess I just have to see what happens!


----------



## new mummy2010

how do you girls find pre seed and sofcups?
thinkin of using next cycle


----------



## mamaxm

hi girls not sure if i missed anything, not feeling very well and don't want to read back a bunch of pages, lol.
good news, i had a fish dream last night (according to old wives tales, if you have a fish dream you're pregnant) and this fish dream has come up and been true in my family before so hey.. hoping it's true this time.
so can someone have a looksies at my chart and tell me what you think? i either o'd cd22 (which would be the first time ever.. and i'm really not hoping that's the case but if it is i can take it) or my chart is going triphasic. 
faint line on a dollar store test today, but super super faint so i don't really trust it. like, line eyes faint, i could've just had line eyes.. idk i just want some frers. maybe i'll go buy some today. maybe.


----------



## mom2daniel

Im using pre seed this cycle for the first time and I dont mind it at all!!!


----------



## mamaxm

update!
if my temp stays high-ish (i tried 97.9) tomorrow, FF says "possible triphasic on cd22!"
pleeeeeeeassseeeee let me have a highish temp tomorrow. PLEASE!


----------



## trying 4 3rd

mamaxm said:


> hi girls not sure if i missed anything, not feeling very well and don't want to read back a bunch of pages, lol.
> good news, i had a fish dream last night (according to old wives tales, if you have a fish dream you're pregnant) and this fish dream has come up and been true in my family before so hey.. hoping it's true this time.
> so can someone have a looksies at my chart and tell me what you think? i either o'd cd22 (which would be the first time ever.. and i'm really not hoping that's the case but if it is i can take it) or my chart is going triphasic.
> faint line on a dollar store test today, but super super faint so i don't really trust it. like, line eyes faint, i could've just had line eyes.. idk i just want some frers. maybe i'll go buy some today. maybe.

GL hun keep us updated!


----------



## ttcstill

generally you ovulate no more than 48 hrs from you first positve..... I am sure you have done enough.... just relax....


----------



## mamaxm

i feel like total SH********TTTTTTTTTTTTTT.. hahhahahaaaaaaaaa oh i think i'm going nuts. i just want to POAS again, i need another hit of the 25miu stuff :haha: and i need two fat lines this time :rofl:
i'm seriously going crazy i think. this sickness has gotten to my head. hahahahha.


----------



## ttcstill

mamaxm said:


> i feel like total SH********TTTTTTTTTTTTTT.. hahhahahaaaaaaaaa oh i think i'm going nuts. i just want to POAS again, i need another hit of the 25miu stuff :haha: and i need two fat lines this time :rofl:
> i'm seriously going crazy i think. this sickness has gotten to my head. hahahahha.

 :haha:Your hilarious!!!!:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

mom2daniel said:


> Im using pre seed this cycle for the first time and I dont mind it at all!!!

I used preseed too this time and I find it great! He loves it. Also I ordered Instead Softcups yesterday and they have already arrived in the post. Well I wanted to try them out to get used to them for tomorrows :sex: and guest what? They are so easy to use. In fact I have one up right now and I am keeping it in there and playing squash later with it in. It fits great and was sooooo easy to get in. It just glides right up and it fits so snug. TMI but I did a little test and pushed my finger up just to see where it sits and my god it is totally covering my cervix like a pool and it is snug and tight and what is even better is I CANNOT FEEL A THING!

I have put one on my bedside cabinet ready for tomorrow morning and I will be inserting it right after. hehe

Can't believe how cheap they are, how fast they arrived, how easy they are to use and how you can't even feel them!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ttcstill said:


> generally you ovulate no more than 48 hrs from you first positve..... I am sure you have done enough.... just relax....

Is that directed at me lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MOM2DANIEL - Thanks and I hope you also get your BFP, but Jenny predicted July for mine lol.


----------



## ttcstill

Yes dear you and anyone else who is :sex: ing themselves into a coma:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ttcstill said:


> Yes dear you and anyone else who is :sex: ing themselves into a coma:haha:

:haha::haha::haha: just want a baby lol


----------



## trying 4 3rd

ttcstill said:


> Yes dear you and anyone else who is :sex: ing themselves into a coma:haha:

LOL :haha: that sounds like me this cycle! I am still getting pos opks and have been since Monday. We are killing ourselves with the :sex:!:haha:


----------



## AreIn83

MyTurnYet said:


> Sorry ladies, had to do it. It was a tribute to the infamous post countdown to 3,000 by SG and AreIn (the 2 Sarahs!).:haha: (or was it SG and Mimi? Need to look back, now).
> 
> Amym - posted a visitor message, as well, but CONGRATULATIONS!!
> 
> Love seeing all the BFPS in here! :happydance:
> 
> Ok, I better get off to work now... To ALL of you ladies: :dust:

that was a pretty good countdown, I let her have it! And babycakes, you can keep your twins! NOOOOO thanks!- not that if it happend I would give them away or anything but that's not this girls goal!


----------



## AreIn83

new mummy2010 said:


> how do you girls find pre seed and sofcups?
> thinkin of using next cycle

Not sure if this was answered, as I'm with Morgan, sometimes it's just too much to read back all the way! I found mine on eBay, you can get pretty good deals on there. Also, there is Amazon, and I'm thinking there is an Amazon UK? Not for sure on that one.


----------



## ttcstill

I just got a very very faint line on a walgreens brand test...... this may be it...... but I am not getting my hopes up because blue dye tests are notorious for evap lines that seem to appear before the test is even done..... this one took a sec but was under 30 secs..... FMU everymorning til AF or Twice a day who knows.....


----------



## trying 4 3rd

ttcstill said:


> I just got a very very faint line on a walgreens brand test...... this may be it...... but I am not getting my hopes up because blue dye tests are notorious for evap lines that seem to appear before the test is even done..... this one took a sec but was under 30 secs..... FMU everymorning til AF or Twice a day who knows.....

OOOOO how exciting!:yipee: I hope this is it for you hun! :thumbup:


----------



## Firedancer41

ttcstill said:


> I just got a very very faint line on a walgreens brand test...... this may be it...... but I am not getting my hopes up because blue dye tests are notorious for evap lines that seem to appear before the test is even done..... this one took a sec but was under 30 secs..... FMU everymorning til AF or Twice a day who knows.....

Sounds promising, Tammy! Do you have a pic?


----------



## ttcstill

It won't show in the picture..... we will try again. In the morning.........


----------



## new mummy2010

just being reading the scary cerazette stories because i was bored very doubtful now
some ladies have been ttc for ever after taking it and had very messed up cycles
i thought my two so far were kind of norm and was feeling pos this cycle
only thing was a 28 and 26 day cycle change, but all norm except for big gushy bleed i had 
hey arein just heard some guy on tv over here talking about vegemite lol


----------



## MyTurnYet

MissyMooMoo said:


> I wondered this too Luciax. Also I have another questions. I used CBFM and this morning after 3 Highs and then 2 Peaks has gone back to a High. Does this mean that I have ovulated already or not? hmmmmm
> 
> I also have had 3 smiley faces in a row 3 days running with my OPK and today I have to test at 4pm to see if I get another smiley face. Does this mean I haven't yet ovulated if I get a smiley face? x

Hey Missy, still reading through so not sure if anyone else has answered, but CBFM (I think) always gives 2 peak days followed by a high. At least it has for me, and I'm pretty sure I read in the manual that after your peak it automatically gives you a high (so why waste the stick you may wonder). Not sure about the OPK... :shrug:


----------



## MyTurnYet

AreIn83 said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies, had to do it. It was a tribute to the infamous post countdown to 3,000 by SG and AreIn (the 2 Sarahs!).:haha: (or was it SG and Mimi? Need to look back, now).
> 
> Amym - posted a visitor message, as well, but CONGRATULATIONS!!
> 
> Love seeing all the BFPS in here! :happydance:
> 
> Ok, I better get off to work now... To ALL of you ladies: :dust:
> 
> that was a pretty good countdown, I let her have it! And babycakes, you can keep your twins! NOOOOO thanks!- not that if it happend I would give them away or anything but that's not this girls goal!Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: You know what's kind of sad? DH and I both want 2 kids, but now I'm getting kind of "up there" in age. I never dreamed it would take this long to conceive. :sad1: So, thought if we have twins, at least we're guaranteed 2! My hubby's cousin has triplets, though...THAT is just way too much for me! I'm good with one or two. :haha:


----------



## MyTurnYet

MissyMooMoo said:


> mom2daniel said:
> 
> 
> Im using pre seed this cycle for the first time and I dont mind it at all!!!
> 
> I used preseed too this time and I find it great! He loves it. Also I ordered Instead Softcups yesterday and they have already arrived in the post. Well I wanted to try them out to get used to them for tomorrows :sex: and guest what? They are so easy to use. In fact I have one up right now and I am keeping it in there and playing squash later with it in. It fits great and was sooooo easy to get in. It just glides right up and it fits so snug. TMI but I did a little test and pushed my finger up just to see where it sits and my god it is totally covering my cervix like a pool and it is snug and tight and what is even better is I CANNOT FEEL A THING!
> 
> I have put one on my bedside cabinet ready for tomorrow morning and I will be inserting it right after. hehe
> 
> Can't believe how cheap they are, how fast they arrived, how easy they are to use and how you can't even feel them!Click to expand...

Missy, I just got softcups, too and did a trial run, but it kind of hurt! I must've not had it in far enough. :wacko: Also put some in my bedside table so will try again after tomorrow's BD session. :winkwink:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Wow, I can't believe we've already blown right past 4000 posts!!! Crazy how fast this thread moves!!

Still waiting to O but having a great time just having fun this month. It's been really nice. Just hoping to keep that mindset going for the rest of the month!!

:dust:


----------



## ttcstill

the soft cups should no thurt and you should not feel them once they are in place...... remember that you squeeze them in the middle then insert them vertically and I usually use my finger on the edge to move it closer to the cervix...... it stays vertical


----------



## ttcstill

Good night ladies...... I am going to cuddle up with the most amazing man I have ever known

FYI...... We signed the contract on our house today!!!!!! close date is set for June 25th!!!!

I have been engaged for a week now :haha: In my heart I have been married to him for over a year!!!!

SS - my bbs are tender and not like they usually are, normally its when I am moving around but today I have had short sharp pains under my breasts when I am just sitting down. Got a very faint :bfp: on a Walgreens blue dye test I had in the bathroom..... will try again in the morning with FMU....... I really hope this is it!!!! It would make this the absolute best year of my life!

Good luck to all those testing FX'd for you all....... :dust:

:hugs: to all those the :witch: got


:sleep:


----------



## LuckyD

ttcstill said:


> SS - my bbs are tender and not like they usually are, normally its when I am moving around but today I have had short sharp pains under my breasts when I am just sitting down. Got a very faint :bfp: on a Walgreens blue dye test I had in the bathroom..... will try again in the morning with FMU....... I really hope this is it!!!! It would make this the absolute best year of my life!

Oh my god! Fingers crossed for you! Hope you get a good strong BFP in the morning! How exciting xx


----------



## Whitbit22

:wohoo: yayyyy!! Ill be checking in on you hon! Fxed 
:dust:


----------



## stardust22

LuckyD said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> SS - my bbs are tender and not like they usually are, normally its when I am moving around but today I have had short sharp pains under my breasts when I am just sitting down. Got a very faint :bfp: on a Walgreens blue dye test I had in the bathroom..... will try again in the morning with FMU....... I really hope this is it!!!! It would make this the absolute best year of my life!
> 
> Oh my god! Fingers crossed for you! Hope you get a good strong BFP in the morning! How exciting xxClick to expand...

Oh us Brits now have all day to wait for you to get up and do the FMU lol!!
Good luck hun, everything crossed for you!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MyTurnYet said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom2daniel said:
> 
> 
> Im using pre seed this cycle for the first time and I dont mind it at all!!!
> 
> I used preseed too this time and I find it great! He loves it. Also I ordered Instead Softcups yesterday and they have already arrived in the post. Well I wanted to try them out to get used to them for tomorrows :sex: and guest what? They are so easy to use. In fact I have one up right now and I am keeping it in there and playing squash later with it in. It fits great and was sooooo easy to get in. It just glides right up and it fits so snug. TMI but I did a little test and pushed my finger up just to see where it sits and my god it is totally covering my cervix like a pool and it is snug and tight and what is even better is I CANNOT FEEL A THING!
> 
> I have put one on my bedside cabinet ready for tomorrow morning and I will be inserting it right after. hehe
> 
> Can't believe how cheap they are, how fast they arrived, how easy they are to use and how you can't even feel them!Click to expand...
> 
> Missy, I just got softcups, too and did a trial run, but it kind of hurt! I must've not had it in far enough. :wacko: Also put some in my bedside table so will try again after tomorrow's BD session. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Ok what you have to do is slowly push them, but not up, just back and down. Then the rim sits behind your public bone and the whole cup if you feel inside will cover the whole cervix perfectly. Once in place it moulds to your body contours and you shouldn't feel it. I still have mine up now and wont take it out until 5pm as we had :sex: at 5am this morning. Ok why did we have :sex: at 5am this morning, because my OH had to catch a train at 6am and he's not back until tomorrow at 9.30pm so we had to do our :sex: today this early lol. But today was last day and I know this sounds horrible but I AM GLAD. I am KNACKERED!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I hope TTCstill wakes up early in America and pees on that stick!!! Come on get up!! Us brits are waiting here! Agrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

WE WANT YOU TO GET YOUR :bfp: !!!!!!:headspin::juggle::yipee::headspin::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## CandyApple19

AF due 20th may according to FF. Trying SMEP this month! Cd 7 right now!


----------



## winegums

yay my af due 20th too ;) how are you today candy apple?? xx


----------



## CandyApple19

im pretty good thankyou! Just wondering whether ill start bleeding again within the next couple of days =(.... I think overall last cycle i was free from bleeding for 9 days, i was either midcycle bleeding or my af came .. :|

Guess i just need to perservere! if this cycle proves to be more normal ill be incredibly happy, even if i dont get pregnant! 

How are you babes? :) xxx


----------



## winegums

yeh see thats what good about mine they are like clockwork (except last months was a bit weird lol) but other than that 28 day cycle AF come in the night then wake up on cd5 and it's gone lol and never bleed in between now just need to work out this ovulation thing :p

did 2 opks yesterday one at 3pm had a bit of a faint line one at 7pm hardly anything there at all

i'm so scaredi'm going to miss it .... but started getting cm today yay first day i'm not dry since last af so should be ov in the next few days :):)

xx


----------



## CandyApple19

fx u get ur bfpppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!id really love to get pregnant this cycle, it means id be a reasonable amount far on when i go to spain.... Gosh itd be amazing!


----------



## winegums

when are you going to spain?? i'd love to get preg this cycle because... i just would LOL

we can be bump buddies ;) xx


----------



## nevertogether

good luck candy!!


----------



## stardust22

winegums said:


> when are you going to spain?? i'd love to get preg this cycle because... i just would LOL
> 
> we can be bump buddies ;) xx


Me too! I am due the 20th!! BFP PLEAAAASSSEEE!


----------



## stardust22

MissyMooMoo said:


> I hope TTCstill wakes up early in America and pees on that stick!!! Come on get up!! Us brits are waiting here! Agrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> WE WANT YOU TO GET YOUR :bfp: !!!!!!:headspin::juggle::yipee::headspin::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:test:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

stardust22 said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> I hope TTCstill wakes up early in America and pees on that stick!!! Come on get up!! Us brits are waiting here! Agrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> WE WANT YOU TO GET YOUR :bfp: !!!!!!:headspin::juggle::yipee::headspin::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> :test:Click to expand...

Yes, come on and :test: TTCStill! It's morning in the US now!!! I've been anxiously reading through all the posts hoping I'd come upon the result! Maybe she's out celebrating?!!??? :hugs:


----------



## xLuciax

oooo whos testing!!!!!!!!! im 9dpo today itching to test im going to stay with OH tomorrow till very early wednesday morning think im gonna test at 12 dpo when he can be there never tested with him with me


----------



## ttcstill

good morning ladies------ no :bfp: to report...... however I am still hopeful..... not due to start til Tuesday...... I am not seeing the normal AF signs...... I want to say that I may have saw a faint line on IC but I am going to wait til monday to test again...... thank you all for your support...... FX'd this is going to be my month...... I am off to make breakfast and :coffee: with my honey!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Hello all - need some help please.

AF still not showed - today I am 7 days late. However... I stopped testing using OPKs this month at CD22 and never got my smiley face. We were away on holiday staying with family and struggled to get out to buy more. Just assumed I missed it one day as I had been testing at night instead of the morning.

Im normally very regular, AF comes CD30 maybe a day either side. Only once the witch has been 10 days late, but this was in January when I had swine flu was very ill and on anti virals so assumed this messed me up that cycle (hadnt been using OPKs then).

Im starting to wonder if perhaps I O'd really late this month - perhaps like Jan?

Thursday was the last day I got a BFN and stopped testing as dont feel pregnant.

What do you think? (sorry for the v long post)


----------



## ttcstill

I would go get a test and try again....... I wish I had the patience to wait it out but I just want this so bad that it literally consumes me at times....... I am still sitting here staring at this :bfp: and trying to convince myself that it is not and evap...... stupid blue dye tests....... I guess we will find out soon enough!


----------



## xLuciax

ttcstill said:


> I would go get a test and try again....... I wish I had the patience to wait it out but I just want this so bad that it literally consumes me at times....... I am still sitting here staring at this :bfp: and trying to convince myself that it is not and evap...... stupid blue dye tests....... I guess we will find out soon enough!

did you use clear bue +/- test? thats sooo bad for evaps


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

ttcstill said:


> I would go get a test and try again....... I wish I had the patience to wait it out but I just want this so bad that it literally consumes me at times....... I am still sitting here staring at this :bfp: and trying to convince myself that it is not and evap...... stupid blue dye tests....... I guess we will find out soon enough!

:hugs: Its the hardest part I know


----------



## Firedancer41

But your chart is looking FAB, Tammy! I'd be feeling pretty positive if I were you! :) Fxed this is your month!!!


----------



## rachael872211

and remember what Jenny said tammy!x


----------



## Kita

mamaxm said:


> hi girls not sure if i missed anything, not feeling very well and don't want to read back a bunch of pages, lol.
> good news, i had a fish dream last night (according to old wives tales, if you have a fish dream you're pregnant) and this fish dream has come up and been true in my family before so hey.. hoping it's true this time.
> so can someone have a looksies at my chart and tell me what you think? i either o'd cd22 (which would be the first time ever.. and i'm really not hoping that's the case but if it is i can take it) or my chart is going triphasic.
> faint line on a dollar store test today, but super super faint so i don't really trust it. like, line eyes faint, i could've just had line eyes.. idk i just want some frers. maybe i'll go buy some today. maybe.

Oh snap!!! 

in trying to read back some pages to catch up, I read this and remembered that one of my friends told me this too.. and last cycle I had dreamed about my goldfish and getting 2 more gold fish.. I wasnt preggo.. Well I JUST remembered that last night, I dreamed about my goldfish again.. There were 2 in the bowl though!! Im hoping this is it for me.. Im afraid Im a very optimistic about this cycle and its only gonna let me down when AF shows.. :dohh:.. I havent been let down about AF since my first month ttc and then I vowed to never let it upset me like that again..6 months later so far so good.. please please pleaseee let this be my bfp!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Out of curiousity I used my CB OPK again today. For the 5th day now another smiley face!!! Does anybody know why I have got 5 days worth of smiley faces with a very bold blue like that is darker than the orginal blue line. Anybody help?


----------



## rachael872211

Kita said:


> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> hi girls not sure if i missed anything, not feeling very well and don't want to read back a bunch of pages, lol.
> good news, i had a fish dream last night (according to old wives tales, if you have a fish dream you're pregnant) and this fish dream has come up and been true in my family before so hey.. hoping it's true this time.
> so can someone have a looksies at my chart and tell me what you think? i either o'd cd22 (which would be the first time ever.. and i'm really not hoping that's the case but if it is i can take it) or my chart is going triphasic.
> faint line on a dollar store test today, but super super faint so i don't really trust it. like, line eyes faint, i could've just had line eyes.. idk i just want some frers. maybe i'll go buy some today. maybe.
> 
> Oh snap!!!
> 
> in trying to read back some pages to catch up, I read this and remembered that one of my friends told me this too.. and last cycle I had dreamed about my goldfish and getting 2 more gold fish.. I wasnt preggo.. Well I JUST remembered that last night, I dreamed about my goldfish again.. There were 2 in the bowl though!! Im hoping this is it for me.. Im afraid Im a very optimistic about this cycle and its only gonna let me down when AF shows.. :dohh:.. I havent been let down about AF since my first month ttc and then I vowed to never let it upset me like that again..6 months later so far so good.. please please pleaseee let this be my bfp!Click to expand...

LOL. My OH had a dream about fish, does that count? x


----------



## ttcstill

the test i used was not a clear blue...... those stupid things crushed us two months ago...... this one was a walgreens test.......what test has the lowest mui/mui whatever possible...... i can only get the dollar store brands or walgreens or walmart dillions and pricecutter brands


----------



## xLuciax

ttcstill said:


> the test i used was not a clear blue...... those stupid things crushed us two months ago...... this one was a walgreens test.......what test has the lowest mui/mui whatever possible...... i can only get the dollar store brands or walgreens or walmart dillions and pricecutter brands

I just saw ur clearblue +/- in preg test section sorry hun :hugs: I hate those tests with a passion!!!! seriously think they need to be thrown off the shelfs


----------



## ttcstill

My serendipity reading said :bfp: or birth month of July and a girl...... so who know what that means.... lol....I am going to get an frer today and a few dollar tests from different places....... I will keep u all updated!!!


----------



## ttcstill

xLuciax said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> the test i used was not a clear blue...... those stupid things crushed us two months ago...... this one was a walgreens test.......what test has the lowest mui/mui whatever possible...... i can only get the dollar store brands or walgreens or walmart dillions and pricecutter brands
> 
> I just saw ur clearblue +/- in preg test section sorry hun :hugs: I hate those tests with a passion!!!! seriously think they need to be thrown off the shelfsClick to expand...

that was an old test hun........ from 2 months agoooooo........


----------



## xLuciax

MissyMooMoo said:


> Out of curiousity I used my CB OPK again today. For the 5th day now another smiley face!!! Does anybody know why I have got 5 days worth of smiley faces with a very bold blue like that is darker than the orginal blue line. Anybody help?

hmm thats weird a smiely face in 5 days? Ive never had that i've had smiley face for almost 3 days well day 1 smiley day 2 no smiley day 3 smiley again

a girl on here used her clearblue digital opk for her bfp before using normal test and that gave her a smiley then she got her bfp on normal CB digital preg test its not possible you are is it?


----------



## xLuciax

ttcstill said:


> My serendipity reading said :bfp: or birth month of July and a girl...... so who know what that means.... lol....I am going to get an frer today and a few dollar tests from different places....... I will keep u all updated!!!

sounds good!  jennyrenny told me June with a boy and Serendipity told me August with a girl so who knows! lol


----------



## xLuciax

ttcstill said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> the test i used was not a clear blue...... those stupid things crushed us two months ago...... this one was a walgreens test.......what test has the lowest mui/mui whatever possible...... i can only get the dollar store brands or walgreens or walmart dillions and pricecutter brands
> 
> I just saw ur clearblue +/- in preg test section sorry hun :hugs: I hate those tests with a passion!!!! seriously think they need to be thrown off the shelfsClick to expand...
> 
> that was an old test hun........ from 2 months agoooooo........Click to expand...

ahh opps hehe


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well we have stuck to the SMEP religiously. I don't know how the hell we managed it. The last day I actually broke down in tears afterwards because it all just seemed so FUNCTIONAL and not very much of a turn on. I get worried that this will spoil our MOJO lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Jenny said July for me lol


----------



## xLuciax

MissyMooMoo said:


> Well we have stuck to the SMEP religiously. I don't know how the hell we managed it. The last day I actually broke down in tears afterwards because it all just seemed so FUNCTIONAL and not very much of a turn on. I get worried that this will spoil our MOJO lol

awwhh :hugs: tell me about it our sex life was crazy great!!!! before ttc now sometimes just feels like a baby making exercise im going to OH house for few days tomorrow since im in the 2ww BD isnt BD its sex so going to make up for the MOJO lost maybe you could during the 2ww do candles experiment a bit may help


----------



## MissyMooMoo

xLuciax - Yeah do you know what tho, he's been great. He's been tired but so lovely and I feel really guilty...bit like I have used him for his sperms. I do want to treat him. I think I will get the massage oil out and do the candles thing, maybe dress in something sexy hehe. Hmmmmm now what can I wear. hehe


----------



## nevertogether

OoOo sounds like a good idea missy! that's my plan when i see DH in june :)


----------



## Reds05

MissyMooMoo said:


> Well we have stuck to the SMEP religiously. I don't know how the hell we managed it. The last day I actually broke down in tears afterwards because it all just seemed so FUNCTIONAL and not very much of a turn on. I get worried that this will spoil our MOJO lol

Know how you feel hun. I decided to try the SMEP this month. I say 'I' as DH has no idea that we're trying it as don't want him to feel he has to perform on set days. Also using OPK's (again he has no idea) and Conceive+ (he knows about that as it is pretty difficult to hide and he also found the tube in my drawer!! :haha:)

It sounds as if I'm hiding things from him but just don't want him to feel any pressure and just enjoy :sex:. It can feel as if we're only doing it for their little spermies. I keep apologising to DH and asking him if he feels 'used' :haha:

Good luck and hope you get your :bfp: after all your hard work.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Reds - Thanks so much and I hope you too got yours. Are you still doing SMEP? X


----------



## winegums

missy moo moo free delivery on ann summers until bank holiday monday including sale items up to 75% ;) xx


----------



## cheekybint

SMEP is kinda out the window this month. Having HSG on CD10 and i'm not allowed to BD until after it's been done! 

Ov is usually after cd15 so hopefully still have our chance this month


----------



## MissyMooMoo

winegums said:


> missy moo moo free delivery on ann summers until bank holiday monday including sale items up to 75% ;) xx

Wow cool. I will take a look. Thanks x:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Cheekybint - sorry but what is HSG


----------



## cheekybint

MissyMooMoo said:


> Cheekybint - sorry but what is HSG

It's a test where they put dye through your uterus and tubes and then take some xrays/ultrasounds (not sure which) to make sure everything's how it should be and no blocks.

Hoping it'll put my mind at rest that my tubes are healed cleanly with no blockages


----------



## xLuciax

Definatly buy something sexy from Anne summers hehe my OH likes fish net Dresses from Anne summers they are pretty cheap like £10 =P


----------



## keepsmiling

im doint the smep this month, and also 1st month using concieve plus, hopefully works ast go, how lovely wud that be !! xx


----------



## winegums

oh forgot i believe the code SORRY is an extra 20% ann summers too ;) xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Cheekybint - Hope it's all good for you! hehe. Let us know how it goes x


----------



## Reds05

MissyMooMoo said:


> Reds - Thanks so much and I hope you too got yours. Are you still doing SMEP? X

Yip, still doing SMEP. I normally have a 36 day cycle so decided not to start until CD12 so we weren't too knackered by O day!

Although I told myself I wouldn't start using OPK's til tomorrow, I have a major POAS addiction and started at the beginning of the week just incase I O early. Still negative and, based on last month, due to O on Wed/Thurs so expecting them to get darker soon.

Good thing is, DH seems to be very horny this month so can pretty much expect :sex: whenever I want (oh god - that almost makes him sound like a prostitute!!! :rofl:)

When are you due to test??


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Reds05 said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Reds - Thanks so much and I hope you too got yours. Are you still doing SMEP? X
> 
> Yip, still doing SMEP. I normally have a 36 day cycle so decided not to start until CD12 so we weren't too knackered by O day!
> 
> Although I told myself I wouldn't start using OPK's til tomorrow, I have a major POAS addiction and started at the beginning of the week just incase I O early. Still negative and, based on last month, due to O on Wed/Thurs so expecting them to get darker soon.
> 
> Good thing is, DH seems to be very horny this month so can pretty much expect :sex: whenever I want (oh god - that almost makes him sound like a prostitute!!! :rofl:)
> 
> When are you due to test??Click to expand...

I was supposed to on 9th May but I Ovd 3 days late so now it is 11th or 12th but I am very weird cos I don't have POAS addiction and would rather wait and wait until AF arrives cos I can deal with that better mentally than seeing BFN. lol


----------



## Reds05

Got my Fx for you.

Only seem to have an OPK POAS addiction (think I just like watching a second line coming up) I'm due to test on 18th - would love it to be :bfp: as our 10th wedding anniversary is on 27th and it would be a great present.

Also, DH has just said that he is so ready for another one!! :happydance: Really happy as he kind of seemed indifferent about it and was happy to go along with it as he knew it was something I really wanted.

Just hope I don't disappoint him.

Will look out for your :bfp: post :flower:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Reds - Thanks and I hope you get your :bfp: too. Fxd for you too x


----------



## Kita

MissyMooMoo said:


> Reds05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Reds - Thanks so much and I hope you too got yours. Are you still doing SMEP? X
> 
> Yip, still doing SMEP. I normally have a 36 day cycle so decided not to start until CD12 so we weren't too knackered by O day!
> 
> Although I told myself I wouldn't start using OPK's til tomorrow, I have a major POAS addiction and started at the beginning of the week just incase I O early. Still negative and, based on last month, due to O on Wed/Thurs so expecting them to get darker soon.
> 
> Good thing is, DH seems to be very horny this month so can pretty much expect :sex: whenever I want (oh god - that almost makes him sound like a prostitute!!! :rofl:)
> 
> When are you due to test??Click to expand...
> 
> I was supposed to on 9th May but I Ovd 3 days late so now it is 11th or 12th but *I am very weird cos I don't have POAS addiction and would rather wait and wait until AF arrives cos I can deal with that better mentally than seeing BFN*. lolClick to expand...

I thought I was the only one!! I havent peed on a hpt in 3 months b/c Id rather wait for AF. I only had ONE cb digital test for those 3 months also that I didnt want to waste.. This cycle, another BnB buddy who got her bfp, sent me a whole mess of IC's.. like 20-something.. So if I FEEEEL like it, Ill go ahead and do some of those..but Id probably wait and watch my temps before I even do that!


----------



## Firedancer41

How is everyone today? I am taking a break from cleaning like a madwoman. I've been channeling my TTC frustration and nervous energy cleaning, and I guess there could be worse things to do LOL

I love that DH now seems to be embracing SMEP...He scheduled a late night at work today instead of tomorrow, since tonight is an *off* night teehee And he jokingly told me to stay away from him for the next 36 hours :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

firedancer - i love how husbands can do the sweetest things like that. it's the little things like that..that counts! my dh told me he was visiting in june and when he told me the dates he said ..isn't that when you're ovulating!? i thought it was super awesome :) FX'ed for your BFP girl


----------



## Firedancer41

Super awesome for sure, Never!

ETA: and fortuitous timing, there!!!


----------



## gcgal10

Hi Ladies. I haven't posted on this thread much but have been reading all (well most - you talk a LOT!) of your comments and following along. You are definitely an entertaining bunch This month was the first month I tried SMEP after 7 months TTC. We followed it all except missed the insurance BD. I got a :bfp: 2 days ago (30 April) and wanted to let you know so you can update your stats and stay positive knowing that SMEP can work! Thank you for all of your posts as your dedication to SMEP kept me on track when I really could have just gone to sleep on some key nights. For those interested I also used Evening Primrose Oil from AF to O this month. Not sure if that helped or not.


----------



## mamaxm

quick update- still sick but much much better. on my way to watch the mayweather mosley fight :happydance: GO MOSLEY!!! car ran out of gas today and OH and i had to walk a 3 miles there and back to a gas station.. uphill. it was terrible and i now have 6 giant blisters on my feet. anyways, not much to report, tested today and bfn, although my chart is officially triphasic according to FF. not holding out much hope though as most of my symptoms have subsided besides tons of CM and a sensitivity to foods, decreased hunger really. did have some localized sharp pains down there today though.
hope everyone's doing well, i'll catch up asap, tomorrow and update everything and i promise i'll be a better bnb'er! i've just been so sick i've been no good to anyone, hah!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Hi smep friends! First line on my opk today :) not positive but close close close so I guess I will ovulate tomorrow or monday :) :) :)


----------



## LuckyD

Congrats gcgal10! That's great news xx

ttcstill - fingers crossed for you!!! I can't wait to hear when you test again x

mamaxm - glad you are feeling a bit better..being sick sucks x

I haven't posted much as don't have much to contribute...CD16 and still waiting to get an positive OPK...we have pretty much followed SMEP so far, apart from one little incident, which means we BD'd CD8, then CD11, 13 and 15 - I figure that's ok.

Hope to see some more BFPs here soon - good luck everyone!


----------



## ttcstill

The blue dye test(walgreens brand) was from yesterday and the pink dye test(answer brand) was from earlier today....... I am not sure ladies...... they are both so light I am afraid to get excited as they could both be evaps...... I have had no luck with the ic's or the dollar tests from the local deals store.
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 2.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## ttcstill

oops i didnt get all the pictures in there ...... here they come
 



Attached Files:







050.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 22









051.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 19









052.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 19









053.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 19









054.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## fluterby429

I see the line! I would def get a good test and retest using fmu and not get a blue dye test...they are terrible for evaps!

FX'D FOR YA!!


----------



## ttcstill

which one do you see the line on???? can you see it on the pink dye test?


----------



## trying 4 3rd

ttcstill said:


> which one do you see the line on???? can you see it on the pink dye test?

I see the line on the pink dye tests! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I think you have a :bfp:!!!!
Keep us updated hun! FX'ed for you!:thumbup:


----------



## Whitbit22

trying 4 3rd said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> which one do you see the line on???? can you see it on the pink dye test?
> 
> I see the line on the pink dye tests! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I think you have a :bfp:!!!!
> Keep us updated hun! FX'ed for you!:thumbup:Click to expand...

I see them too! Fxed this is it!

:wave: Hi trying 4 3rd


----------



## ttcstill

Thank ladies.... I will keep you updated...... I have another Answer brand that I will use Monday Morning..... but I have to dollar store cheapies to feed my poas addiction tomorrow!!!!! :haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

mamaxm said:


> quick update- still sick but much much better. on my way to watch the mayweather mosley fight :happydance: GO MOSLEY!!! car ran out of gas today and OH and i had to walk a 3 miles there and back to a gas station.. uphill. it was terrible and i now have 6 giant blisters on my feet. anyways, not much to report, tested today and bfn, although my chart is officially triphasic according to FF. not holding out much hope though as most of my symptoms have subsided besides tons of CM and a sensitivity to foods, decreased hunger really. did have some localized sharp pains down there today though.
> hope everyone's doing well, i'll catch up asap, tomorrow and update everything and i promise i'll be a better bnb'er! i've just been so sick i've been no good to anyone, hah!

Feeling positive!!! yay yay thanks. It is so nice for you to let us know because we really need this story! xxx :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ttcstill said:


> which one do you see the line on???? can you see it on the pink dye test?

I would help here but I don't know about these Wallgrove things and pink dye tests or evaps....totally lost. Sorry cannot contribute to this x:dohh:


----------



## nevertogether

ohhhh yay!!! GL ttcstill. so excited for you girl!!! :) :dust: to you


----------



## xLuciax

girls I stupidly poas this morning I used my clearblue digital how stupid! ofcourse it was a BFN digitals don't pick up early I knew that conciously loool anyway off t OH house this afternoon till Wednesday morning gonna pick up box of 2 frer at trainstation boots and test tuesday morning (12dpo) i know that the digital inside always has 2 lines but does anyone know what it looks like inside when someones got a bfp?


----------



## xLuciax

ttcstill said:


> oops i didnt get all the pictures in there ...... here they come

im on my iPhone so i dont have a perfect vire but i see a very promising big fat bolsa line on +/- test! Top bold to be evap in my eyes when i got bfp with my chemical preg first test i did with+/- i got thick line on it just like urs! So fx!!!! I only ever got light positives on all tests I did cause hcg just never got strong enough


----------



## ttcstill

well ladies, I got a faint :bfp: again this morning but this time on a dollar store brand...... so hopefully this is a good sign since yesterday I got nothing on this brand.... Will test later this afternoon and again in the morning with the answer brand...... or I may use them both today and go to the clinic in the morning...... we'll see..... AF is due Tuesday .... but no backache.... no cramps..... so signs of the :witch: ...... maybe someone stole her broom!!!!!:haha:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Congrats TTCStill. I must admit I'm not seeing anything in the pictures, but I'm on a little netbook! So frustrating that everyone else can see it but I can't!!!! But if you can see it IRL, then a line is a line! Whoo hoo!! :happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Haha I hope they stick that broom where the sun don't shine! haha:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
So happy for you TTCstill. That means that Jenny is wrong and then I could also be preggars too. I've been getting little stabby feelings in my uterus and my bb ache but more under my arms. Jenny is bound to get some wrong I suppose. I hope she got ours wrong and we are up the duff! (Bun in Oven)!!!:flower::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## ttcstill

Well this would actually prove jenny right with me..... she told me BFP in may with EDD for a little boy ( i hope she gets that wrong) on Janurary 13th or 14th.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ttcstill said:


> Well this would actually prove jenny right with me..... she told me BFP in may with EDD for a little boy ( i hope she gets that wrong) on Janurary 13th or 14th.

Oh Wow then you could be the 2nd she got right! x


----------



## ttcstill

I have never had an evap on a dollar test they are either white as snow or not..... I still refuse to get my hopes up! Here are the dollar store tests..... can someone try to invert them for me please?

I took two different pics of the same two tests...... what do you see and where?
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 25









2.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ttcstill said:


> I have never had an evap on a dollar test they are either white as snow or not..... I still refuse to get my hopes up! Here are the dollar store tests..... can someone try to invert them for me please?
> 
> I took two different pics of the same two tests...... what do you see and where?

I'm not experienced enough to give my input but can I ask you,....have you had a feeling of pressure in your lower abdomen and any cramping at all? Do you have any symptoms, sore bb's or anything? I don't know what the Dollar Store is lol. It must be like a Tescos or something hehe:blush:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

HEY TTCSTILL ----

Could you send me your Jenny reading please as I have just checked the chart and I don't seem to have you on it. Could you send it for me on the Jenny Renny link and I will add you now. If she is accurate that is gonna look great with the other one. That means she has got 2 accurate right off! Wow!

Send it here actually. I can copy it from here. :dohh:


----------



## ttcstill

A few days ago and ssome thins morning I felt very mild cramping in one side or the other..... not like AF cramps..... boobs have been sore but not like normal just under them and under arms.... very unlike PMS for me!


----------



## ttcstill

I posted it in the Jenny Renny Accuracy CHart!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ttcstill said:


> A few days ago and ssome thins morning I felt very mild cramping in one side or the other..... not like AF cramps..... boobs have been sore but not like normal just under them and under arms.... very unlike PMS for me!

I think you know you are really but you just don't wanna get your hopes up. I think you are. I really do and I am so happy for ya! :flower:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ttcstill said:


> I posted it in the Jenny Renny Accuracy CHart!

Oh did you. Damn. I'm sorry. I will go find it and add it!:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sorry I'm rubbish but I can't find it. Could you re-send it. x


----------



## ttcstill

I just posted it in the accuracy chart again


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ttcstill said:


> I just posted it in the accuracy chart again

Thank you xx:thumbup::flower:


----------



## trying 4 3rd

Whitbit22 said:


> trying 4 3rd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> which one do you see the line on???? can you see it on the pink dye test?
> 
> I see the line on the pink dye tests! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I think you have a :bfp:!!!!
> Keep us updated hun! FX'ed for you!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I see them too! Fxed this is it!
> 
> :wave: Hi trying 4 3rdClick to expand...

:hi: hi whitbit! 

Tammy I just went and looked at other test and I defo see a line! WoooHoooo! :yipee: :bfp:


----------



## mommyaug09

Imgonna have to give this a try this month,sounds good, I have ordered my OPK's and am charting with fertility friendx


----------



## mom2daniel

ttcstill said:


> I have never had an evap on a dollar test they are either white as snow or not..... I still refuse to get my hopes up! Here are the dollar store tests..... can someone try to invert them for me please?
> 
> I took two different pics of the same two tests...... what do you see and where?

I totally see a line on the second pic soooooo hopefully this is it for you girl!!!!:pink::blue:


----------



## fluterby429

yup I did!


----------



## mom2daniel

well today is 5 dpo for me and I have been having a few cramps on and off..........only time will tell!!! good luck for now and baby dust to all!!!
anyone have cramps around 5dpo and end up with bfp????


----------



## mom2daniel

just have a question.......can someone tell me how to put up a profile pic....I cant seem to figure it out!! thanks


----------



## MissyMooMoo

You have to go to your profile and choose either one of your own or one of their pics. I choose Tweety pie. I keep having twinges in my uterus and I am around 2 dpo so early days but no cramps, just more like poking and stabbing but NOT painful. lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I remember I read on a forum once that you feel like you are being touched by an angel when you conceive. I think this was a lovely thing to say lol. x Always remembered it. 

She said....it's hard to explain the feeling, it doesn't hurt ...the only way to explain the feeling is like I have been touched by an angel in my abdomen.


----------



## xLuciax

omg girls I'm still shaking just a quick one cause I'm at OH house so can't stay long just wanted to let u know i just got a bfp on frer!!!!!!!! It's still very light but it's there omg so happy!!!!! Will re test in few days as line gets darker looks like jennyrenny was wrong wooooooo!!! Xxx


----------



## stardust22

xLuciax said:


> omg girls I'm still shaking just a quick one cause I'm at OH house so can't stay long just wanted to let u know i just got a bfp on frer!!!!!!!! It's still very light but it's there omg so happy!!!!! Will re test in few days as line gets darker looks like jennyrenny was wrong wooooooo!!! Xxx

Fantastic!! congrats hun. x


----------



## mom2daniel

xLuciax said:


> omg girls I'm still shaking just a quick one cause I'm at OH house so can't stay long just wanted to let u know i just got a bfp on frer!!!!!!!! It's still very light but it's there omg so happy!!!!! Will re test in few days as line gets darker looks like jennyrenny was wrong wooooooo!!! Xxx

wooohooooo thats awsome!!!!!!


----------



## winegums

congrats lucia :) xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Im envious hehe CONGRATSSSSSSSSSS!!!! HEHE:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## trying 4 3rd

xLuciax said:


> omg girls I'm still shaking just a quick one cause I'm at OH house so can't stay long just wanted to let u know i just got a bfp on frer!!!!!!!! It's still very light but it's there omg so happy!!!!! Will re test in few days as line gets darker looks like jennyrenny was wrong wooooooo!!! Xxx

Wooohooo! Congrats hun!:happydance:


----------



## ttcstill

xLuciax said:


> omg girls I'm still shaking just a quick one cause I'm at OH house so can't stay long just wanted to let u know i just got a bfp on frer!!!!!!!! It's still very light but it's there omg so happy!!!!! Will re test in few days as line gets darker looks like jennyrenny was wrong wooooooo!!! Xxx

Congrats......


----------



## ginma

Hi everyone, i'm back again got my opks ready to go cd 8 today! excited to get started , hopefully my man can keep up this month lol, I think my test day will be the 25,depends on when i get a positive opk, but that when af is due again. got a good feeling about may tho!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Welcome Ginma! xx


----------



## xLuciax

Thanks girls OH won't accept it till it's a lot darker will come back on tuesday and post a pic and catch up with u girls while OH is at work FX for some more bfps from u girls while I'm gone xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

congrats lucia


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Congrats Lucia xx:happydance::happydance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::friends:


----------



## new mummy2010

missy
when are you poas hun?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

new mummy - about 11th may but I hate poas lol. I would rather wait for witchypoos even tho I hate her guts and want to push her broom up where the sun don't sine. Mentally I find it easier lol


----------



## new mummy2010

i think i may do the same
would of loved to have got BFP today to surprise df tomorrow when he is back home!
but i know its still to early:-(
so no point in wasting test and being dissapointed in my eyes!
have you any symptoms?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

New Mummy - Only few twinges and weird pulling and poking feelings in my uterus and I have sore nipples and bbs from under arms. Not tired or anything. No nausea. But I am only like 3 dpo lol. What you got? lol


----------



## new mummy2010

well i have back and leg ache!
increased cm, feel very sicky and weepy 
just seen that i toght i OD on last sat/sun but another calculator thingy says my avv cycles are 25 days therefor would of Od earlier in the wk so i think im 6-7dpo
but could be more who knows 
oh and one nipple is sore/sensitive (i know just one lol)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

new mummy2010 said:


> well i have back and leg ache!
> increased cm, feel very sicky and weepy
> just seen that i toght i OD on last sat/sun but another calculator thingy says my avv cycles are 25 days therefor would of Od earlier in the wk so i think im 6-7dpo
> but could be more who knows
> oh and one nipple is sore/sensitive (i know just one lol)

Your symptoms sound very promising x


----------



## ttcstill

went and bought a 3pk of frer ..... :bfn: so I will try with FMU tomorrow and see what happens...... feeling twings in my stomache and some mild lower back pain so I am not feeling so positive...... those could be signs of the :witch:........ we will know soon enough.....

if the :witch: gets me I am taking a break......I will watch my temps and do opk's only because I have them but I can not keep this up much longer I am losing faith!


----------



## mamaxm

wellll girls bfn today so i'm seriously doubting it. i'm actually doing okay, OH and i are looking forward to NTNP for a while and getting our lives together and focusing on ourselves for a little while. temp is still high so i wont officially count myself out yet but ya know.
congrats lucia! :happydance:


----------



## mamaxm

also, not sure if someone could "take over" this thread? i hate giving it up but during NTNP i just can't get on bnb all the time. i guess i'll wait till i officially know if the witch is coming or not but something to think about, maybe start a new testing thread? just specifically for testing, no chatter and chatter remains here?


----------



## MyTurnYet

mamaxm said:


> wellll girls bfn today so i'm seriously doubting it. i'm actually doing okay, OH and i are looking forward to NTNP for a while and getting our lives together and focusing on ourselves for a little while. temp is still high so i wont officially count myself out yet but ya know.
> congrats lucia! :happydance:

Oh mama, I'm pulling for you! [-o&lt; :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Cute dog, Jill!!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Thanks, Sara! That's my furbaby, Charlie, that I've been doing all the walking with. He's loving it. :flower:

BTW, was talking to DH yesterday about TTC and I said something like "yeah, I was talking about it with my friend, SquirrelGirl..." and he started cracking up! :haha: I can't remember what we were talking about now, but I just used your profile name so casually in conversation and didn't think twice about it. DH thought it was hysterical. :rofl:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh, I just realized I spelled your name wrong. Keep adding in that extra "h." I'm sorry. :blush: Edited...I fixed it.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

This is the first time I've tried to put a picture in a post.... but here's my Furbaby Jack. He's a shepard/akita mix that I adopted from the Humane Society over 8 years ago. I've had him longer than I've known my OH!! I don't know what I'd do without him. Love my dog!


Oh, and no worries about spelling my name wrong! And that's hysterical about you telling your OH about "squirrelgirl"!! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2588.JPG
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## nevertogether

awww squirrelgirl your dog is absolutely gorgeous! :)


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh my gosh, Jack is sooooo cute...look at that face! I'm melting. :cloud9:


----------



## xLuciax

Aaww how cute is ur dog  do u girls mind me still hanging here? I've made good friends here and don't wanna totally leave :-(


----------



## xLuciax

MissyMooMoo said:


> new mummy - about 11th may but I hate poas lol. I would rather wait for witchypoos even tho I hate her guts and want to push her broom up where the sun don't sine. Mentally I find it easier lol

Yay pee on that stick lol hope we can be bump buddies


----------



## new mummy2010

i have just poas 
think i can see the very faintest of lines
only 7-8dpo i think i know i should of waited 
wanted a BFP to show df who is back from 4 days away later 
i think line is dfo there butb is veeeeeeeeeeeeeeery faint (un less eys playing tricks)
have had stick everyway you can hold it and it looks like its still there to me


----------



## new mummy2010

oh and i think the test brand aint amazing
or like i say my eyes are playing up


----------



## LuckyD

oh my god, I'm away from BnB for not even 24 hours and everything happens..!

Congrats Lucia!

new mummy - cautious congrats! hope that line gets darker!! 

ttcstill - fingers crossed you keep getting BFPs

Good luck everyone that is due to test! Looks like I am finally about to O so ss here we come!


----------



## lissaloo

omg i came on again !!!!! grrrrrrrrr boo hoooooo i have tried everything can i join your group plz :)


----------



## soph77

Congrats Lucia! happy news!!
Has anyone else had some bfp news over the last few days? I have just come home from Sydney and just cannot spend 3 hours catching up on this thread!!

:hugs: to anyone who got a nasty visit from the witch while I was gone :(

I have no idea where I am cycle wise. I think I Oed yesterday which is a few days later than I was expecting, will find out in a few days if the temp continues to rise. I typically follow a slow rise pattern so no big temp spike to go by which does make it frustrating. Got a supersexy bd session in last night when I got home. That was supposed to be the insurance bd but I think I need to bd tonight and then have the insurance after that.

Can someone check my chart and tell me if they think I did enough based on thinking that I Oed yesterday? I hope I caught the egg.


----------



## soph77

lissaloo said:


> omg i came on again !!!!! grrrrrrrrr boo hoooooo i have tried everything can i join your group plz :)

Sorry hun :( of course you can join the group!


----------



## wantingagirl

Lucia course you can! Oh and congrats by the way thats such good news I was really hoping for you :happydance:

Welcome anyone I missed. 

No symptons except for a sore head after drinking wine. does that count??!! :rofl:


----------



## curlew

Well CD 12 for me yesterday so BD last night. Have to say that we are finding this cycle a lot less pressurised and are actually enjoying it as opposed to it becoming a 'chore' which it normally feels like by now :blush:

OPK still showing negative but not a suprise really as I normally ovulate around day 14/15 so another couple of days before that happens.

Well done to those with BFP's its great to see some good positives on here.:happydance:


----------



## wantingagirl

Morgan Im sure that would be fine if you want to take a break or I could manage it for you til you come back hopefully with a BFP but you would need to explain to me how to update the front page??? Im hoping that doesnt happen tho and you are already pregnant!!!


----------



## AreIn83

I think I have about 30 pages to catch up on! I'll try to do my best to read everyone's. Has anyone else gotten a BFP?


----------



## Leanne27

Hello everyone, I'm officially out, AF just got me :( xx


----------



## ttcstill

Faint Bfp's for me from 9 dpo then nothing on the frer's I have no freaking clue..... still no af...... she usually shows the night before she is due.... still no signs of her...... hmmmmmm....... will take another test in the morning again with fmu....... she'll either shoe or not!


----------



## keepsmiling

hipefully ttcstil af dnt come and ull get ur bfp !!! xx


----------



## brillbride

hi girls got my jenny renny reading this morn---due to conceive in june just like you Missymoo moo and Luciax

its interesting that you have concieved already luciax--well done---jenny said mu edd was the 8th or 12th of march from concieving in june--i noticed she has you down for a due date in February--so maybe she is right on that!!! anyays congrats---- 

my AF is due on fri/sat---feel like not testing now as whats the point if il not conceive to june-haha--but knowing me i will test anyhow..xxxx

ttcstill really hope u r pregnant--good luck


----------



## MissyMooMoo

xLuciax said:


> Aaww how cute is ur dog  do u girls mind me still hanging here? I've made good friends here and don't wanna totally leave :-(

No stay here please. Love talking to you. Seems so weird seeing your chart turn into that one now :haha::haha:. I am so happy for you xx:flower::flower:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

xLuciax said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> new mummy - about 11th may but I hate poas lol. I would rather wait for witchypoos even tho I hate her guts and want to push her broom up where the sun don't sine. Mentally I find it easier lol
> 
> Yay pee on that stick lol hope we can be bump buddiesClick to expand...

I really would love that. I am so scared of peeing on sticks. I think I have Pee on a Stick Phobia!!! I will wait I think but I also have :witch: Phobia! However I DO NOT HAVE :bfp: Phobia which is a good thing hehe. I will let you know. :flower::flower::flower: I still can't get over the fact your PREGGARS!!!

ps Check out the Jenny Renny Conception Accuracy Chart as I have entered your bfp!! x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Brillbride - Wanna be my bump buddy? :winkwink:

Lollila - sorry af got you. Sorry if Af got anyone else :hugs:

TTCStill - Hang in there girl. I feel it will get darker for you in time! It's not over until the fat lady sings!!:thumbup:

Leanne -Sorry af got you :hugs:

Newmummy - Wowie yay yay:happydance: Come on line get darker!!

Lisaloo - Welcome and I hope you get your :bfp: soon!


----------



## LadyofRohan

AF is due tomorrow.

I tested yesterday and got a BFN so I'm holding off until after tomorrow to see if AF shows up or not. I'm starting to feel AF cramps so I think I may be out this month :cry:

The only other symptom I have that was out of the ordinary was really bad AF cramps (I usually don't get them until AF actually shows up) four days ago. As in kind of hunched over because they are so bad AF cramps and then a headache that would come and go. I really thought AF was going to show up early but she didn't.


----------



## brillbride

Of course il be your Bump Buddy Missy Moo moo!!! xxxxx


----------



## fluterby429

ttcstill...fx'd for you to get that bfp!!!

afm...I took my opk yesterday and it is dark but not pos. yet. stuck to the plan and bd lastnight and used a soft cup!

GL ladies...I hope to see lots of BFP's this month


----------



## trying 4 3rd

fluterby429 said:


> ttcstill...fx'd for you to get that bfp!!!
> 
> afm...I took my opk yesterday and it is dark but not pos. yet. stuck to the plan and bd lastnight and used a soft cup!
> 
> GL ladies...I hope to see lots of BFP's this month

GL hun! I hope you catch that eggy!:thumbup:


----------



## Anxious5

Cd 3 for me..I am new to this , will be my first mnth to do smep, 2nd mnth of TTC


----------



## ttcstill

Just a quick update....... still no sign of :witch: so I have hope still...... I really hope this is our month.....maybe Ill get a + today after work.


----------



## nevertogether

OooOO Fx'ed for you ttcstill! I swear since I can't :sex: and get my :bfp: i live through you girls vicariously or something haha. :dust: to you!!


----------



## trying 4 3rd

ttcstill said:


> Just a quick update....... still no sign of :witch: so I have hope still...... I really hope this is our month.....maybe Ill get a + today after work.

FX'ed for you hun! Please let us know! I really hope this it for you babe!


----------



## AreIn83

Lucia-I just saw you got your BFP! Aw! YAY!!!


----------



## ttcstill

sara---- you have been MIA ,,,,, where ya been girl???? how was your weekend...


----------



## AreIn83

My grandma passed away on Friday so we've been busy. I didn't get my temps taken either. Tammy, I looked at your tests, it's sooooo hard to see on the computer!


----------



## ttcstill

I know...... I got a :bfn: on frer this morning so those may be evaps..... but still no :witch: so we will soon know...

I am sorry to hear about your grandma...:hugs:


----------



## AreIn83

Thanks Tammy. My eyes played tricks with me this morning on mine. I'm not holding my breath for anything.


----------



## ttcstill

Those that I did were crazy..... I got all :bfn: at first then the next couple were very faint :bfp:'s so I kinda got my hopes up...... plus I have no signs of AF which is odd...


----------



## leesa73

I'm out again this month. The vitamin B complex didn't lengthen my luteal phase. Boo. Do you guys know how long before I should see a few extra days? This was my first month on it...

Can someone please put me down for testing on May 28th? Hoping third time's the charm!


----------



## ttcstill

SO sorry Leeesa---- :hugs: Good luck next cycle....


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Ttcstill - Ive still got everything crossed for you hun. Jennie is also on your side!

Congrats to Lucia. There was one other I read who got her BFP but couldnt remember who, congrats anyway!!

AreIn - sorry about your grandma. :hugs:

Well, :witch: FINALLY arrived today, 9 days late. Hmm. I have to say Ive never been more pleased that she arrived though, have been going mad wondering what on earth was going wrong. At least we can start SMEP again in 7 days woo hoo !!!:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## ttcstill

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> Ttcstill - Ive still got everything crossed for you hun. Jennie is also on your side!
> 
> Congrats to Lucia. There was one other I read who got her BFP but couldnt remember who, congrats anyway!!
> 
> AreIn - sorry about your grandma. :hugs:
> 
> Well, :witch: FINALLY arrived today, 9 days late. Hmm. I have to say Ive never been more pleased that she arrived though, have been going mad wondering what on earth was going wrong. At least we can start SMEP again in 7 days woo hoo !!!:happydance: :happydance:

Loving the PMA......... I appreciate your support and I hope she is right!


----------



## amethyst77

Hi ladies,
Have been away with hubs for the weekend. Up until friday (cd 22) I had had no positive opk this month and have no idea what's going on. Have been :sex: every other day, so let's see what happens.
xx


----------



## ttcstill

good luck amethyst!


----------



## rachael872211

xLuciax said:


> omg girls I'm still shaking just a quick one cause I'm at OH house so can't stay long just wanted to let u know i just got a bfp on frer!!!!!!!! It's still very light but it's there omg so happy!!!!! Will re test in few days as line gets darker looks like jennyrenny was wrong wooooooo!!! Xxx

CONGRATS HUNNI! I hope to be your bump buddy soon xxx


----------



## brillbride

good luck with the testing TTCSTILL....let us know...fingers crossed,,xxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yeah good look TTCStill x We all have our FX for you! x


----------



## rachael872211

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yeah good look TTCStill x We all have our FX for you! x

missy, is that your dog? Im in love!


----------



## winegums

omg is that a gorgeous pugpug!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Rachael and Winegums - Yeah She is called Missy and we have another boy one called Pugsley. She was only a few weeks old in that picture. She is now 10 months old and Pugsley is 1 year old. They are so cuddly, lazy, funny and naughty!!! lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

xLuciax said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> new mummy - about 11th may but I hate poas lol. I would rather wait for witchypoos even tho I hate her guts and want to push her broom up where the sun don't sine. Mentally I find it easier lol
> 
> Yay pee on that stick lol hope we can be bump buddiesClick to expand...

I am around 5 dpo at moment. I wouldn't say I feel anything really strongly symptom wise. What did you start feeling first and how many dpo where you?


----------



## winegums

BLESS!!! i love pugs but my oh hates them so i don't think it would be fair to ever get one :( but they are so adorable!! she is gorg missymoomoo! xx


----------



## Anxious5

Lucia (my mexicana buddy) Congrats!!!!


----------



## winegums

grr im irritated its nearly 10pm and its a bd day and oh is busy with work stuff!!!! i need my sperm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anxious5

Going through withdrawls? Hubbies can be so irritating some times


----------



## mamaxm

i'm not sure how you would manage the page, wantingagirl. i think you'd have to make a whole new testing thread specifically for SMEP. 
haven't tested in two days and i'm dying to test but out of hpts and don't want to waste the money. if my lp matches what its been in previous months, AF should show tomorrow. i'm just going to wait till the 5th, if she hasn't shown i'll test. temps are still above coverline but there was a drop today so i'm not holding out any hope.
i'm pretty okay with it though, even though THREE friends in the last four days have announced they're pregnant, i'm starting boxing lessons pretty soon and i'm really looking forward to it.
i promise i'll be back if i get my bfp, and i i don't i'll be back in a few months!
all my love to y'all and i am praying you all get your bfps very soon! i'll be sneaking in every once in a while to check on you!


----------



## AreIn83

Miss you, Morgan!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morgan - Sorry to see you go:hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

We will miss you Morgan...


----------



## rachael872211

AreIn83 said:


> Miss you, Morgan!

Ditto :cry:


----------



## rachael872211

Missy, I have wanted a pug all my life! When I was little I had a little plastic toy one, and I got it stuck in a milk bottle, I was devastated! 
One day I will have one. x


----------



## MyTurnYet

rachael872211 said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> Miss you, Morgan!
> 
> Ditto :cry:Click to expand...

Triple ditto. We'll be thinking of you!


----------



## MyTurnYet

OMG, MissyMoo how cute is your doggie??


----------



## ttcstill

well ladies still no :witch: but I have a feeling she is coming..... my temps dropped slightly today and usually I start theday after..... so isuppose she will be here soon...... if she shows I am done with hpt's..... its too expensive and a huge disappointment....


----------



## SquirrelGirl

xLuciax said:


> Aaww how cute is ur dog  do u girls mind me still hanging here? I've made good friends here and don't wanna totally leave :-(

Aw, xLuciax, OF COURSE you can hang out here!!!!!! I realize there's like 6 or more pages I haven't read yet, so I bet everyone has said the same thing, but I wanted to add my 2 cents that we'd love for you to stay!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

oh no ttcstill!!! I am crossing everything for you to get your :bfp: and that darn :witch: stays far far away.

afm...I did another OPK tonight and it was def. + so on to bd'n tonight and for the next few nights. Looks like the SI I took this cycle has moved my O date up. I usually don't get a pos on opk until CD15/17.


----------



## ttcstill

Ladies..... I am going to curl up with the love of my life and :sleep:......... still no :witch: she is due tomorrow so I guess time is on my side...... if she is coming she isn't calling ahead like she normally does....... although I have had a few moments when I thought I could sense her!

GOOD NIGHT MY TEAM SMEP BUDDIES!


----------



## Whitbit22

Stay away from my friend you ol biddy :witch: !!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

aw missy we have a pug too yours is sooooo cute
our lilgirly is called tallula
well around 7 -8 dpo now not got any af signs really restless last few nights and thats all oh a pang of sicky feeling this morning dunno how long i can resist poas again lol
will miss your advice mama x x


----------



## new mummy2010

maybe 8-9dpo
should a good fr hpt work girls??


----------



## MissyMooMoo

rachael872211 said:


> Missy, I have wanted a pug all my life! When I was little I had a little plastic toy one, and I got it stuck in a milk bottle, I was devastated!
> One day I will have one. x

Haha sorry I am laughing here. In a MILK BOTTLE!!!!:haha::haha::haha:

You're so funny hehe:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MyTurnYet said:


> OMG, MissyMoo how cute is your doggie??

Yes equally as cute as your little doggy Jill hehe:flower:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

new mummy - Aw Tallula is cute name x


----------



## louloubabs

Wow! That just took me like, foever, to catch up........

Congrats Lucia  I'm due to test on the same day you were down to test so here's hoping we can be bump buddies :-D I usually have AF pais by now but no sign of the :witch: yet. Last cycle I had a shorter luteal phase so she is due to show anytime between today and Thursday......

:dust: to everyone :D

XxX:kiss:


----------



## wantingagirl

So sorry for your Af arriving hopefully this cycle will be the one for you Leanne!

Sara (AreIn83) how are you? So sorry to hear about your grandma hope you are ok, any news on a BFP yet?

Brillbride Im the same as you says I should conceive in late June and find out in July and EDD 20th or 29th and my hubbys bday is 20th!!!

GL Fluterby!

Tammy when is your AF due? I hope this is it for you and Jenny was right!!!

Leesa how long is your LP at the min?

Waiting4baby, mmm any idea why she was so late? Hopefully you get your bfp this month!!!

Amethyst maybe surge was so short you missed it?

Morgan I will miss you but hope you get your BFP no matter what and you head off to first tri! Speak soon hun xxx

Whitbit my AF due the day after yours!!! Lets hope the eggy got caught!!

Should we start a new thread so it can be managed? Anyone know how to create it to add results on???


----------



## louloubabs

Could just start one which is just literally for keeping the test dates and results on and still use this one for chatter :D

I can start a new one just to keep testing dates etc on if you like?

XxX:kiss:


----------



## rachael872211

Missy it was traumatic. Lol. 

Af started today. Early! I feel rubbish. Was unexpected today. I'm at work and feel like crying wondering what we can do different. 

My cycle was 26 days this time. I don't get why since ttc my cycles are erratic? :-(


----------



## louloubabs

I've set up the new testing thread here: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...gg-plan-testing-dates-thread.html#post5258924

It explains on there it's just for testing dates and results etc. Let me know if I've missed anyone off :)

rachael872211 - sorry the :witch: got you. Is it def AF? Not just a possible late implantation bleed? :hugs:

XxX:kiss:


----------



## rachael872211

Loulou I had what I thought was an ib at 8dpo. Light spotting that lasted 2 days. Really got mine and oh hopes up. So I have no clue what that was. :-s x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

louloubabs said:


> I've set up the new testing thread here: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...gg-plan-testing-dates-thread.html#post5258924
> 
> It explains on there it's just for testing dates and results etc. Let me know if I've missed anyone off :)
> 
> rachael872211 - sorry the :witch: got you. Is it def AF? Not just a possible late implantation bleed? :hugs:
> 
> XxX:kiss:

Thank you for starting the new thread. So appreciate this! x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Rachael - Sorry af got you the bitch:hugs:

Arein - Sorry to hear about the loss of your grandma :hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

Sara, sorry for your loss...:hugs:


----------



## stardust22

louloubabs said:


> Could just start one which is just literally for keeping the test dates and results on and still use this one for chatter :D
> 
> I can start a new one just to keep testing dates etc on if you like?
> 
> XxX:kiss:

Really appreciate this THANK YOU!!:thumbup:


----------



## AreIn83

I tested this morning on an IC, neg and my temp took a dive. I think it's time to see the specialist.


----------



## ttcstill

Whit- you are an awesome ttc buddy!!!!! YAY!

still no signs of the :witch: she is due to arrive today ...... another :bfn: this morning and my temp dropped again so i am pretty sure I am out....... just waiting for the :witch: to show....... I will do no early testing next cycle and only temping and using softcups........ will see if OH is willing to keep to the SMEP..... I don't know!


----------



## ttcstill

I wish she would just hurry up so I can move on to next cycle


----------



## keepsmiling

i feel like tht wen i no mines neg just hurry up witch xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

took a first response test
BFN gutted 
Arein sorry to hear about your loss hun x x
worked out my cycle and af should come sat/sun so just waiting now, dunno if im ovulating to be honest with you as was on depo then cerazette for so long 
think i will get clearblue ov testing kit this cycle hugs to anyone else who is out


----------



## new mummy2010

Also af after this one is due 2days before our first holiday dunno what to do about that
dont want her ruining my hols so hope i have an eggy and catch it this cycle


----------



## Razcox

How is eveyone doing? Got a bit behind on this thread so will have to try and catch up a bit! 

Still waiting to OV here still get - on the OPKs so its going to be a long cycle before we can get back to TTC :(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I hope the horrible hag stays away from TTCstill


----------



## brillbride

hi wanting a girl---yea we have the same predictions!!!! mine is for a cycle in june and BFP in june.......edd 8 / 12th march so we'l be the same!!! yea!!! and a boy!! 

had a slight temp dip today so thinking im prob out this month....feel slight slight pains too:( aw well--i would have been depressed had I not gotten my prediction and of course im not out till she comes!!!!!!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xLuciax

hey girls how are you all any new bfps yet? would love some familiar faces to be bump buddies with this month FXXXX for all of u


----------



## ttcstill

still no sign of AF..... weird because my temps dropped pretty big today..... I guess maybe AF is just running late.... usually she is right on time...... :shrug: If she is coming I wish she would just get it over with!


----------



## ttcstill

i read somewhere that implantation can happen as late as 12 dpo.... is this true
?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

xLuciax said:


> hey girls how are you all any new bfps yet? would love some familiar faces to be bump buddies with this month FXXXX for all of u

Lucia can I ask you...been wondering.... what symptoms did you get and how many DPO were you when you tested? x:flower:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ttcstill said:


> i read somewhere that implantation can happen as late as 12 dpo.... is this true
> ?

Indeed it is true! Why is that :flower::flower:


----------



## Firedancer41

ttcstill said:


> i read somewhere that implantation can happen as late as 12 dpo.... is this true
> ?

I have read that, too!


----------



## ttcstill

well then I guess my dip over last couple of days could be that???? hmmmmmm....:shrug: that would be great!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I hope so:thumbup:


----------



## beachlover1

girls I just noticed this thread....and hijacked it ;-)

I used the SMEP 3 times only....got prego 3 times!!!!! sadly I lost 2 but im now at 28 weeks.....keep on trying, it works!!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah I agree Monica and think it was just my imagination anyway there was defo a line there but think it was evap as couldnt help myself and tested again and nothing. I dont really know what to do now have a digital but think would be too early to test with it tomorrow? My cycle is usually 29 days but put it to 31 as OV day 18 this month or could have happened day 17 in the evening showed on monitor morning of day 18 so dont know to be honest. Man im kicking myself usually keep to a rule of not testing. When are you gonna test?

Thanks Caro I dont think I can test with digi so early and would have to buy superdrugs and dont really wanna waste more money


----------



## soph77

I've been away from this thread for so many days I am finding it hard to keep up!
I have no idea whats going on :(

Who's got what? bfp, bfn, not quite sure?


----------



## lissaloo

hi girls thanks for welcoming me to your thread wow it moves so fast i need to come on ere everyday :) hope your all ok im in better spirits today fingers crossed for this cycle :)


----------



## ttcstill

Welcome Lissaloo......

Ladies I spoke with my OBGYN earlier because I am frustrated at my current situation.... she looked at my chart and told me it is still very possible that I am pregnant...... 

I then went to FF and overlayed pregnancy charts with mine and it appears that it is not unusual to have a dip like I have..... so I am hoping that tomorrow my temps go back up and I get a :bfp: in a few days...... I will not be testing again until Saturday hopefully AF forgot to come see me this month...... I wish Jenny could have given me an exact date for my BFP instead of leaving it open to MAY thats a lot of darn days :dohh:

I do believe I am getting to worked up over all of this but then again I guess we all do... or we would not spend so much time on this thread.


----------



## Kaede351

I'm giving this a try this cycle :D

XxX


----------



## LuckyD

ttcstill said:


> Welcome Lissaloo......
> 
> Ladies I spoke with my OBGYN earlier because I am frustrated at my current situation.... she looked at my chart and told me it is still very possible that I am pregnant......
> 
> I then went to FF and overlayed pregnancy charts with mine and it appears that it is not unusual to have a dip like I have..... so I am hoping that tomorrow my temps go back up and I get a :bfp: in a few days...... I will not be testing again until Saturday hopefully AF forgot to come see me this month...... I wish Jenny could have given me an exact date for my BFP instead of leaving it open to MAY thats a lot of darn days :dohh:
> 
> I do believe I am getting to worked up over all of this but then again I guess we all do... or we would not spend so much time on this thread.

That is really positive ttcstill - really hope your temps go back up and you get that BFP soon! I would be worked up too!! Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## leesa73

wantingagirl said:


> Leesa how long is your LP at the min?

Nine freakin' days... Sigh. The B complex pushed my O back two days, so my cycle was two days longer, but nothing on the back end.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

LuckyD said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Lissaloo......
> 
> Ladies I spoke with my OBGYN earlier because I am frustrated at my current situation.... she looked at my chart and told me it is still very possible that I am pregnant......
> 
> I then went to FF and overlayed pregnancy charts with mine and it appears that it is not unusual to have a dip like I have..... so I am hoping that tomorrow my temps go back up and I get a :bfp: in a few days...... I will not be testing again until Saturday hopefully AF forgot to come see me this month...... I wish Jenny could have given me an exact date for my BFP instead of leaving it open to MAY thats a lot of darn days :dohh:
> 
> I do believe I am getting to worked up over all of this but then again I guess we all do... or we would not spend so much time on this thread.
> 
> That is really positive ttcstill - really hope your temps go back up and you get that BFP soon! I would be worked up too!! Fingers crossed for you xxxClick to expand...

Yes, I am sure I'd be all in a tizzy about it. So don't worry about it, hun! So keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## ttcstill

Thank you all so very much..... no matter what I am sure God will bless us with a bundle of joy soon so I am just trying not to get all worked up right now ..... its so hard to be that stressed out about it and if I am PG it def cant be good for the bean.


----------



## ttcstill

:hissy: my left boob is killing me..... arghhhhhhh!!!!! i want to :gun: people......... like really!!!!!! this is insane....... stupid :witch: is playing games with me......... please please someone put me out of my misery!(*,)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

TTCstill - All these are preg signs:thumbup:


----------



## wantingagirl

So sorry Sara has the bitch showed?

Tammy sorry but at least she hasnt arrived there is still hope. I bought 20 ic's but I think next month Im not gonna test early. Im good until I start taking a test and then goes downhill from there I dont know why I put myself through it every month

New mummy so sorry you got a BFN still hoping for you tho

Razcox and kaede :hi:

Yeah brillbride heres hoping but we always have june :rofl:

Welcome Lissaloo

mmm leesa I think there is something called soya Iso that lengthens leutal phase?


----------



## winegums

i thought the soya iso thingys work in a similar way to clomid

b complex vitamins can lengthen lp 

i've started taking them this month for energy but hoping they wont lengthen mine think its ok as it is! lol xx


----------



## wantingagirl

ah ok haha im getting confused. So much to this ttc lark. My ovulation was fine I took epo for more ewcm big mistake made no diff and made my OV late wont be doing that again. With regards to lengthening leutal phase have you been taking the b6 for long?

This is a nightmare the last part of the 2ww


----------



## ttcstill

Wanting I am the same way.......
MY TEMPS WENT BACK UP!!!!!!! WTF???? now i am totally confused.....


----------



## wantingagirl

Oh Tammy thats a good sign for you!!! Still a little early for me. Maybe was implantation yesterday??? When are you gonna test, is AF officially late for you?


----------



## ttcstill

Yes af was due yesterday...... i am afraid to test again as I have already tested soooo much and been really confused.... with the faints then bfn's i do not know what to think......it would be too early to test now wouldn't it?


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah I know how you feel I got a line yesterday but thinking just an evap line. I think if Implantation was yesterday would be best to test tomorrow morning or the next day. HCG rises within a couple of days but a positive may come up now so not sure I would maybe leave til tomorrow morning? But my obsession would say test now!!! lol....


----------



## wantingagirl

this is mine from yesterday, do you think its just an evap line?


----------



## ttcstill

I do not know .... I defo see a line..... did it come up in the time limit

????? it is not normal to get evaps on pink dye tests...


----------



## wantingagirl

ttcstill said:


> I do not know .... I defo see a line..... did it come up in the time limit
> 
> ????? it is not normal to get evaps on pink dye tests...

Im really not sure at all cos I did it and didnt see anything so left it and sure I could see something when I came back later and opened it up and sure enough it was there. Ness says it looks like hers when she got her BFP so im not sure and totally confused. Took another one last nite and nothing came up but that may have been cos wasnt fmu? I dont know what to think im going mad :rofl:


----------



## ttcstill

:hugs: .... hopefully its your bfp and we can be bump buddies


----------



## keepsmiling

i think u need to do anuva 1 n make sure its in the time limit?
xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow exciting stuff! Hope you both get your BFPs!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

So tired today :-(


----------



## ttcstill

another :bfn: ....... why do i do this to myself?


----------



## wantingagirl

Yay tammy that would be so cool! I hope so

Keepsmiling - yeah I need to just trying to figure out whether to leave it a couple more days been getting mild cramps all day but got that every other month

Thanks Missy!!! sore nipples and bleeding gums but I have all this before thats led to nothing. I ordered IC's but dont know if Im patient enough Im sure my husband will tell me to wait til sunday

Tammy Im the same im too scared to test at the min as will get my hopes up. But like I said before if you got your dip yesterday may not showing enough HCG yet Keep the PMA your temp did rise


----------



## brillbride

hi girlies got my BFP this morn after resorting back to SMEP this month--had abandoned it a while ago when it hasnt worked but it sure worked this month

im 11dpo today-AF is due on friday -i know its early days --but both tests came up straight away--hadnt peed all nite so was FMU.... i wasnt going to but then just decided to do a superdrug test.....u no when u wake up-- sometimes u cant b bothered!!! but i was in shock a line on each test----showed to DH----had seen so many negs and evaps after the time that I knew when this came up staright away and i didnt even need to take the test apart as was so visible -going to do clearblue in the morn as only have one cb left!!!

really hope this is it--went to bed last nite praying to God that i would wake up and get a pos preg test so i have god to thank for--also my due date from my MC is coming up soon---the 11th of may---

--think my EDD is now 15th jan 10....please say a wee prayer its a sticky..................dont worry il be stayin here on these threads..


----------



## ttcstill

:happydance: CONGRATS brillbride........... sticky :dust: for you!


----------



## brillbride

thanks and hope u get your BFP vvvvv soon...xxx


----------



## louloubabs

Conmgrats brillbride :D

I'll update on the SMEP testing thread with your BFP :)

XxX:kiss:


----------



## brillbride

aw thank u--loulou babs...xxxxxxxxx


----------



## stardust22

brillbride said:


> hi girlies got my BFP this morn after resorting back to SMEP this month--had abandoned it a while ago when it hasnt worked but it sure worked this month
> 
> im 11dpo today-AF is due on friday -i know its early days --but both tests came up straight away--hadnt peed all nite so was FMU.... i wasnt going to but then just decided to do a superdrug test.....u no when u wake up-- sometimes u cant b bothered!!! but i was in shock a line on each test----showed to DH----had seen so many negs and evaps after the time that I knew when this came up staright away and i didnt even need to take the test apart as was so visible -going to do clearblue in the morn as only have one cb left!!!
> 
> really hope this is it--went to bed last nite praying to God that i would wake up and get a pos preg test so i have god to thank for--also my due date from my MC is coming up soon---the 11th of may---
> 
> --think my EDD is now 15th jan 10....please say a wee prayer its a sticky..................dont worry il be stayin here on these threads..

Congratulation hun!!! :happydance: really happy for you. Lovely pressie from your angel x

My due date would have been 22nd July and I am praying that I get a BFP before then to ease my pain.


----------



## brillbride

I bet you will--I have heard so many cases where girls get preg staright before DD or straight after......xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Brillbride - So happy for you yay....congrats!!! xxx


----------



## brillbride

thanks missy mooo--goin2 do Cb 2mor---xxxxxx


----------



## trying 4 3rd

Congrats Brillbride! :happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

Witch got me today after last cycles chem. im happy actually cause i knew by temps wasnt pg and was expecting her and began to worry! But now im really looking forward to this month. CD1... that is the last time i will be on CD1 for 9 months. 

So just gonna temp, drink lots of water, use opks and dtd every other day from end of af and then every day between cd 11 and 15 as i have previous o'd on cd12,13 and now 14.


----------



## nevertogether

Love the great PMA Nix. FX'ed for you this cycle. Only good things to come!

Brill - I'm so envious! :)

Missy - Hope you are having a good day mami!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Never - Hi there:hi: I feel a bit weird actually. I don't have sort bb's or anything this month. I have nothing. Nada. :haha:

You had a good day today?


----------



## AreIn83

wanting, not yet but she isn't due for a couple more days. I took at test this morning, neg which is what I had expected. I called my OBGYN yesterday, she's going over my information and probably going to give me my referral to the specialist.


----------



## brillbride

im not gettin overly excited as il wait to my CB in the morn but i hope it will say what i want it to say.......really want this to be a healthy baby too...so along way to go yet

missymoo--some girls can still be pregnant and have no symptoms whatsoever --u read about them all the time...xxxxxxx


----------



## ttcstill

Obgyn confirmed I am pregnant..... BUT......... my levels are extremely low and she wants me to go back next thursday for another level check......... last time my levels were low like this i MC so I am not very hopeful!


----------



## AreIn83

Tammy- I went through that with my m/c and my chem. Low betas. What was your number?


----------



## brillbride

hi ttcstill--keep thinking positive....fingers crossed for you...xxxxx


----------



## ttcstill

she said they are 43 right now.


----------



## AreIn83

Why would they tell you that's low????? Anything above 25 at the early stage your at = pregnant.


----------



## AreIn83

It doesn't matter what your number is, either. What matters is that it doubles every 48 hours, are you having it rechecked?


----------



## ttcstill

next Thursday....


----------



## nevertogether

OoOoo TTCSTILL - This is awesome. I'm hoping for a happy healthy sticky bean for you.

Missy - I'm good. Just over here waiting for DH. He sent me a new picture of him today and :happydance: can't wait til June. Sad a picture does that to me, but I love that man!! I agree with BrillBride. Chin up girl! No symptoms could be a symptom! hehe :)

Found this TTCSTILL - "One single hCG value does not tell you much about the viability of the pregnancy and there is a wide range of normal hCG levels in pregnancy. A normal hCG rise over several days prior to 6 weeks of the pregnancy usually indicates a viable pregnancy. In general, the best indication of a healthy pregnancy other than a normal rise of hCG is a good fetal heartbeat after 6-7 weeks." Go healthy viable bean!!!


----------



## AreIn83

You can keep taking your HPTs though, it should get darker as you go along.


----------



## ttcstill

But I got a :bfn: this morning...... So I really dont know..... I just want to cry!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs: TTCSTILL :( You've got to keep a positive attitude about it. I know it's easy for me to say, I would probably be the same way, but stressing about it certainly won't help.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

TTCstill - Keeping FX for you


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Never - thanks you make me feel better and so does brillbride...you are both lovely. Feel like crying no sure why. But only cos your all so nice in here. :-(


----------



## nevertogether

I'm pretty sure I was crying over really dumb stuff the other day, haha, and I have no excuse!


----------



## lissaloo

oh i hope it works out Tammy :(

congrats brillbride your news is great well done hun :)

how is everyone else ??


----------



## brillbride

thanks lissaloo----and i have everything crossed for ttcstill

aw poor Missy Moo----wheres has all your positivity gone???? come on girl--get excited!!! i think all my positivity helped bring me my 2lines this morn--plus i kept changing all my neg tests to positive with a red pen (to cancel out negativity--haha!!)) and i kept drawing two red lines on my hand in a box 2 remind me what i wanted this month!!! weird --lol

did 2more tests--an IC and a superdrug--got same 2 lines as i got this morn--totally in love with superdrug tests at the min


----------



## MissyMooMoo

brillbride said:


> thanks lissaloo----and i have everything crossed for ttcstill
> 
> aw poor Missy Moo----wheres has all your positivity gone???? come on girl--get excited!!! i think all my positivity helped bring me my 2lines this morn--plus i kept changing all my neg tests to positive with a red pen (to cancel out negativity--haha!!)) and i kept drawing two red lines on my hand in a box 2 remind me what i wanted this month!!! weird --lol
> 
> did 2more tests--an IC and a superdrug--got same 2 lines as i got this morn--totally in love with superdrug tests at the min

That's IT I'm going to Superdrug! haha


----------



## brillbride

superdrug tests are by far the best around---and they had an offer on when i got mine---2 boxes of 4 for £4 i think! or sumwwer round that


----------



## wantingagirl

I got some superdrug ones for tomorrow so we shall see. Sara I hope the witch doesnt visit you. But at least if you do see a specialist hun it can put your mind at rest


----------



## brillbride

gd luck 2mor wanting a girl..xx


----------



## LuckyD

brillbride said:


> hi girlies got my BFP this morn after resorting back to SMEP this month--had abandoned it a while ago when it hasnt worked but it sure worked this month
> 
> im 11dpo today-AF is due on friday -i know its early days --but both tests came up straight away--hadnt peed all nite so was FMU.... i wasnt going to but then just decided to do a superdrug test.....u no when u wake up-- sometimes u cant b bothered!!! but i was in shock a line on each test----showed to DH----had seen so many negs and evaps after the time that I knew when this came up staright away and i didnt even need to take the test apart as was so visible -going to do clearblue in the morn as only have one cb left!!!
> 
> really hope this is it--went to bed last nite praying to God that i would wake up and get a pos preg test so i have god to thank for--also my due date from my MC is coming up soon---the 11th of may---
> 
> --think my EDD is now 15th jan 10....please say a wee prayer its a sticky..................dont worry il be stayin here on these threads..

Congratulations! That is awesome news xx so pleased for you!



Nixilix said:


> Witch got me today after last cycles chem. im happy actually cause i knew by temps wasnt pg and was expecting her and began to worry! But now im really looking forward to this month. CD1... that is the last time i will be on CD1 for 9 months.

Love your attitude Nix xx you are a star



ttcstill said:


> Obgyn confirmed I am pregnant..... BUT......... my levels are extremely low and she wants me to go back next thursday for another level check......... last time my levels were low like this i MC so I am not very hopeful!

Fingers crossed for you ttcstill! I don't know much about levels but the other girls seem to have some good advice...hope you see some lines soon xx



wantingagirl said:


> I got some superdrug ones for tomorrow so we shall see.

Good luck for testing tomorrow x will be checking to see how it goes 


I am finally in the 2WW...1DPO today! Although with my cycle it is going to be more of a 10 day wait..

Not sure how exactly we will be able to finish SMEP...BD'd CD 8, 11, 13, 15, 17, 18 and 19 (O day). To follow SMEP properly we should BD tonight, then a day off, then one more time..but my OH has been sick and has already made such an effort, and tonight would be the 4th night in a row. Will see what happens....


----------



## AreIn83

I don't have an appointment until JULY! WTF...that's forever. DH has to see the urologist on the 25th though first. Heehee.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Ttcstill - but they think you are pregnant now which is the important thing. I've heard it's not that unusual for home tests to sometimes not pick up anything. Try not to worry hun, every day that goes by it becomes more positive x


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

AreIn83 said:


> I don't have an appointment until JULY! WTF...that's forever. DH has to see the urologist on the 25th though first. Heehee.

Is this the first time you'll have been for tests?


----------



## MyTurnYet

Look at me and LuckyD rockin' the multi-quotes!:haha: 

BrillBride, CONGRATS!! :happydance::happydance:



nevertogether said:


> Missy - I'm good. Just over here waiting for DH. He sent me a new picture of him today and :happydance: can't wait til June. Sad a picture does that to me, but I love that man!!

This made me smile...so cute!



ttcstill said:


> Obgyn confirmed I am pregnant..... BUT......... my levels are extremely low and she wants me to go back next thursday for another level check......... last time my levels were low like this i MC so I am not very hopeful!

TTCstill, I've been checking every day to see if you've tested. I'm praying for you. :hugs:



AreIn83 said:


> I don't have an appointment until JULY! WTF...that's forever. DH has to see the urologist on the 25th though first. Heehee.

Wow, that does seem like forever! I'm going to call for a referal if not succesfull this cycle...now I'm thinking maybe I should call sooner. Good luck!



MissyMooMoo said:


> Never - thanks you make me feel better and so does brillbride...you are both lovely. Feel like crying no sure why. But only cos your all so nice in here. :-(

Aw, you're super cute, MissyMoo. 



LuckyD said:


> Not sure how exactly we will be able to finish SMEP...BD'd CD 8, 11, 13, 15, 17, 18 and 19 (O day). To follow SMEP properly we should BD tonight, then a day off, then one more time..but my OH has been sick and has already made such an effort, and tonight would be the 4th night in a row. Will see what happens....

 Sounds like you've been doing lots of BDing! Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:


> Look at me and LuckyD rockin' the multi-quotes!:haha:

Yes! The multi-quotes ROCK! :thumbup: Soooooooo much easier now that we know how to do them!


Spoiler
Click on the plus sign next to the quote button on the bottom right of a post. You can do that on a bunch of posts. When ready to reply, click the Post Reply button on the bottom left of the page. Viola!! Thanks Soph for teaching us how to do that yesterday! And now I forgot who figured out this spoiler text... but It's really cool too!! :happydance:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Ohhhh...love the Spoiler text button!


----------



## ttcstill

Hey ladies..... just want to let you know I still havent seen AF and am praying I do not.........


----------



## nevertogether

woo hoo ttcstill! AF stay away :gun:


----------



## soph77

good luck ttc, hope she stays well away!


----------



## LuckyD

SquirrelGirl said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Look at me and LuckyD rockin' the multi-quotes!:haha:
> 
> Yes! The multi-quotes ROCK! :thumbup: Soooooooo much easier now that we know how to do them!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Click on the plus sign next to the quote button on the bottom right of a post. You can do that on a bunch of posts. When ready to reply, click the Post Reply button on the bottom left of the page. Viola!! Thanks Soph for teaching us how to do that yesterday! And now I forgot who figured out this spoiler text... but It's really cool too!! :happydance:Click to expand...


Yeah, we are on fire with the multi-quoting...I'm all about it.

Wow Squirrel, multi-quotes and the spoiler text - you are a technology wizard! Jaimie figured out the spoiler text.


----------



## LuckyD

ttcstill said:


> Hey ladies..... just want to let you know I still havent seen AF and am praying I do not.........

Good luck ttcstill....all my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## mamaxm

hi girly girls. checking up on y'all for bfps/AFs. no witch yet, gonna test again tomorrow. got a crazy faint line today which isn't a good indication because according to FF i'm 14 or 15dpo. idk i paused my membership. 
anyhoo. hope all of you are doing good, i don't see too many new bfps besides lucia and brillbride i believe? 
fx'd for all of you i miss you terribly! but the break has been nice, haven't really even been thinking about ttc besides the fact that the witch hasn't shown.


----------



## mamaxm

WAIT A MINUTE JESUS I'M 15DPO. good god! cd30?!?!? i have a 28 day cycle! holy shit!
well last cycle it ended up being 31 because i had a chem, if i don't get AF by tomorrow i'll know somethings wrong. holy cow. getting some tests tomorrow.


----------



## wantingagirl

Wow woo hoo Morgan thats a good sign that no AF!! Test test!!! lol....

I hope this is it for you

We miss you!

As for me that test two days ago must have been an evap line as took a superdrug which detects lower levels this morning and BFN *sigh* I dont know why I do it to myself but guess I am now just accepting that AF will show in 3 days. Unless its too early and will get a bfp but I doubt it. Man my cycle is longer this month usually I would expect AF today but 31 day cycle this month :cry:


----------



## wantingagirl

and tell you what I have ic's coming and one superdrug left gonna save superdrug til my periods missed if that happens and use the ic's for the next couple of days but Im gonna get hubby to hide my tests next month as I cant go through the hurt month after month and wanna just wait till Im late. Im so gutted that I seen something and it lead to nothing. CP is high and soft but know that means nothing as can change daily


----------



## Razcox

mamaxm - Wow that sounds very positive, go test girl! :)

wantingagirl - so sorry it was a :bfn: i really hate the rollercoster we go on with TTC :hug: to you hun xxx

Well i think i might be getting a visit from the :witch: in a few days, CM is a slight murky colour like it goes a day or so before AF is due. So fingers crossed i will be back to TTC sooner then i thought :happydance:


----------



## lissaloo

mamaxm said:


> WAIT A MINUTE JESUS I'M 15DPO. good god! cd30?!?!? i have a 28 day cycle! holy shit!
> well last cycle it ended up being 31 because i had a chem, if i don't get AF by tomorrow i'll know somethings wrong. holy cow. getting some tests tomorrow.

ooohhh that sounds positive !!!! good luck :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Yay Razcox thats good news that you can get started!!! I know man it sucks and not doing this to myself next month

Well I have some clumpy white bits in my cm that I get every month before so think I will get her soon.


----------



## winegums

yesterday was cd14 for me even day so bd day... still havent had pos on opks! so oh was too tired and started falling asleep i was soo annoyed we ended up getting out of bed and sitting there irritated with each other till about 1am and passed out asleep in bed lol so annoyed because i have followed it to the letter before yesterday and i was a bloody positive opk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i have an extremely regular 28 day cycle so i would have thought i'd be ovulating around now?? i'm cd15 today :( xx


----------



## rachael872211

Hey, not been around a few days, feeling rubbish from AF. 

Brillbride, congratulations! Really happy for you. 

TTC still, you still have no AF, which is the best sign ever! 

Hope everyone else is all doing ok. Mamaxm fingers crossed for you and all you others who will be testing soon. 

Well because AF came 5 days early for me, my fertile dates for this month have all changed. Initially all the important dates were going to be when I was working nights, so I had basically ruled out anything happening that cycle, but now everything has shifted and I can do the plan again this month. Plus I am going to be on holiday in the 2ww, so I am going to be super relaxed! I cant wait! 

I'm feeling pants though today, my body is aching and I cant shift my headache. :-( x


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks Lyndsey, I think I got an evap the other day a bit gutted but I will be fine. Where was it you went to? xxx

Yeah thats how it worked for me the last time I got pregnant only tested when late so should know better. Do you think I should wait now until day AF is due? Yeah hun Im trying to hold onto the fact im only 10 dpo but we shall see
GL today hun!


----------



## mom2daniel

well its 9 dpo and I just got my son ready for school and had to run to the kitchen sink and lost it(puked) it was weird cause after 5 min the feeling was gone!!! Oh my I wish I knew already!!! Im gonna test tomorrow morning and see what happends!!!!
Good luck ladies and lots of baby dust!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Soz winegums and Rachael - I thought I sent a post but think I posted my last one in here rather than the softcups thread. I was saying that winegums I remember many a time myself and my husband got into that situation, I hope you are ok now?

Rachael - I know the feeling its awful and waiting for the dreaded AF to show her face after my evap line and trying not to get down about it. There is no way im testing early next month 
At least you can try smep again due to dates being slightly different yay!!! This will be my 7th cycle, I know not too long but so impatient. 
Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

LuckyD said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Look at me and LuckyD rockin' the multi-quotes!:haha:
> 
> Yes! The multi-quotes ROCK! :thumbup: Soooooooo much easier now that we know how to do them!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Click on the plus sign next to the quote button on the bottom right of a post. You can do that on a bunch of posts. When ready to reply, click the Post Reply button on the bottom left of the page. Viola!! Thanks Soph for teaching us how to do that yesterday! And now I forgot who figured out this spoiler text... but It's really cool too!! :happydance:
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am trying to multi-quote
> 
> Yeah, we are on fire with the multi-quoting...I'm all about it.
> 
> Wow Squirrel, multi-quotes and the spoiler text - you are a technology wizard! Jaimie figured out the spoiler text.Click to expand...




mamaxm said:


> WAIT A MINUTE JESUS I'M 15DPO. good god! cd30?!?!? i have a 28 day cycle! holy shit!
> well last cycle it ended up being 31 because i had a chem, if i don't get AF by tomorrow i'll know somethings wrong. holy cow. getting some tests tomorrow.

Get testing girl! hehe



wantingagirl said:


> Thanks Lyndsey, I think I got an evap the other day a bit gutted but I will be fine. Where was it you went to? xxx
> 
> Yeah thats how it worked for me the last time I got pregnant only tested when late so should know better. Do you think I should wait now until day AF is due? Yeah hun Im trying to hold onto the fact im only 10 dpo but we shall see
> GL today hun!

Sorry you got BFN but not over till fat lady sings. How long does it take for the pregnancy hormone to show up on the test? I only ever test if my AF is late but so far I haven't tested in all this time we have been trying for 3 months. I know I am strange but I hate testing and then feeling sad after. AF is better to take emotionally and mentally for me anyway! x



ttcstill said:


> Hey ladies..... just want to let you know I still havent seen AF and am praying I do not.........

I am keeping everything x for u!:thumbup:



wantingagirl said:


> Wow woo hoo Morgan thats a good sign that no AF!! Test test!!! lol....
> 
> I hope this is it for you
> 
> We miss you!
> 
> As for me that test two days ago must have been an evap line as took a superdrug which detects lower levels this morning and BFN *sigh* I dont know why I do it to myself but guess I am now just accepting that AF will show in 3 days. Unless its too early and will get a bfp but I doubt it. Man my cycle is longer this month usually I would expect AF today but 31 day cycle this month :cry:

I hope the :witch: doesn't show :flower:



winegums said:


> yesterday was cd14 for me even day so bd day... still havent had pos on opks! so oh was too tired and started falling asleep i was soo annoyed we ended up getting out of bed and sitting there irritated with each other till about 1am and passed out asleep in bed lol so annoyed because i have followed it to the letter before yesterday and i was a bloody positive opk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i have an extremely regular 28 day cycle so i would have thought i'd be ovulating around now?? i'm cd15 today :( xx

Ohhh I hope you O soon x


----------



## AreIn83

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> I don't have an appointment until JULY! WTF...that's forever. DH has to see the urologist on the 25th though first. Heehee.
> 
> Is this the first time you'll have been for tests?Click to expand...

No, in August I had my hormone levels checked and everything came back normally. I didn't have any other testing done. I'm sort of nervous about this appt though (but I wish it was sooner than July 28th).


----------



## rachael872211

mom2daniel said:


> well its 9 dpo and I just got my son ready for school and had to run to the kitchen sink and lost it(puked) it was weird cause after 5 min the feeling was gone!!! Oh my I wish I knew already!!! Im gonna test tomorrow morning and see what happends!!!!
> Good luck ladies and lots of baby dust!!!!!!!!!!

Ooo this sounds promising! gl xx



wantingagirl said:


> Soz winegums and Rachael - I thought I sent a post but think I posted my last one in here rather than the softcups thread. I was saying that winegums I remember many a time myself and my husband got into that situation, I hope you are ok now?
> 
> Rachael - I know the feeling its awful and waiting for the dreaded AF to show her face after my evap line and trying not to get down about it. There is no way im testing early next month
> At least you can try smep again due to dates being slightly different yay!!! This will be my 7th cycle, I know not too long but so impatient.
> Hope you feel better soon xxx

how long have you got to wait? 

This is my cycle 5 and after being so positive last cycle, I am being negative! Getting my hopes up that much was too hard. 

Im not going to test early next month either! I used to think that getting BFN geared me up for AF, but I proved myself wrong this month. lol. x


----------



## wantingagirl

Missy thankyou I know I am usually like that dont know why I went mad this month just felt a couple of symptons so thought maybe this month, I wont be testing again til late as I can deal with AF better you know you come to accept it more and expect it

Its 10ml/iu if thats what you call it lol.... so dont thinK I am but you never know might not have implanted yet but not holding out much hope I had no clue last pregnancy so holding onto that thought

Sara I was nervous about my appt but such a great peace of mind. Has your hubby got to get his SA done? Hopefully you will get your BFP by then since we are getting pregnant in June remember!!!

Mom2Daniel that does sound so promising

6th cycle and AF due Sunday. I think if I am ok but not overly positive and dont believe that I am I can get through the month better if that makes sense Rachael??? I am using CBFM which is a godsend

Sara how yoy getting on with the Ovacue?


----------



## ttcstill

Okay ladies 15 dpo still no AF...... still no sign of her and......... I just realized I haven't had any headaches..... and I quit smoking......... and I OMG am going insane worrying that at any minute AF is going to rear her ugly head...... PLease Lord let this be a Sticky Bean!!!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hehe TTCstill stick lil beany stick!!!:loopy:


----------



## rachael872211

wantingagirl said:


> Missy thankyou I know I am usually like that dont know why I went mad this month just felt a couple of symptons so thought maybe this month, I wont be testing again til late as I can deal with AF better you know you come to accept it more and expect it
> 
> Its 10ml/iu if thats what you call it lol.... so dont thinK I am but you never know might not have implanted yet but not holding out much hope I had no clue last pregnancy so holding onto that thought
> 
> Sara I was nervous about my appt but such a great peace of mind. Has your hubby got to get his SA done? Hopefully you will get your BFP by then since we are getting pregnant in June remember!!!
> 
> Mom2Daniel that does sound so promising
> 
> 6th cycle and AF due Sunday. I think if I am ok but not overly positive and dont believe that I am I can get through the month better if that makes sense Rachael??? I am using CBFM which is a godsend
> 
> Sara how yoy getting on with the Ovacue?

Yeah it makes sense. Fingers crossed it wasnt an evap???? 

How is the CBFM a godsend to you? I keep thinking about buying one. x


----------



## SquirrelGirl

LuckyD said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Look at me and LuckyD rockin' the multi-quotes!:haha:
> 
> Yes! The multi-quotes ROCK! :thumbup: Soooooooo much easier now that we know how to do them!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Click on the plus sign next to the quote button on the bottom right of a post. You can do that on a bunch of posts. When ready to reply, click the Post Reply button on the bottom left of the page. Viola!! Thanks Soph for teaching us how to do that yesterday! And now I forgot who figured out this spoiler text... but It's really cool too!! :happydance:
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we are on fire with the multi-quoting...I'm all about it.
> 
> Wow Squirrel, multi-quotes and the spoiler text - you are a technology wizard! Jaimie figured out the spoiler text.Click to expand...


Ah, yes, Jaimie! So many posts, its hard to keep track of everything! :dohh:



mamaxm said:


> WAIT A MINUTE JESUS I'M 15DPO. good god! cd30?!?!? i have a 28 day cycle! holy shit!
> well last cycle it ended up being 31 because i had a chem, if i don't get AF by tomorrow i'll know somethings wrong. holy cow. getting some tests tomorrow.

Wow, Mamaxm!!! Sounds like that break really did wonders for you if you're just now realizing you're 2 days late!!!!!! :happydance:

TTCStill, keeping my fingers crossed for you! Hope you get good news next Thursday!


And to everyone else, hope you're doing well!


----------



## LadyofRohan

AF still hasn't shown her face but it has felt like she's going to show up any second for the past two days. So I don't know if that's a good sign or a bad one. :shrug: Sometimes she's tempermental and likes to show up a few days late just to get my hopes up.

If she doesn't show up today I'm testing tomorrow morning.


----------



## louloubabs

LadyofRohan said:


> AF still hasn't shown her face but it has felt like she's going to show up any second for the past two days. So I don't know if that's a good sign or a bad one. :shrug: Sometimes she's tempermental and likes to show up a few days late just to get my hopes up.
> 
> If she doesn't show up today I'm testing tomorrow morning.

I'm with you on that one hun. My luteal phase is usually 12 days. Sometimes13. So if she doesn't show today (14dpo) I'm gonna test tomorrow morning :)

Let us know how you get on hun. We can hopefully be bump buddies :D

XxX:kiss:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Ohh, mamaxm and ttcstill, I'm praying for both of you. [-o&lt;

As for me, on track so far w/ SMEP and got a Peak on CBFM this morning!

Squirrel, you got one yesterday, right? Oh please let this be our month, and we can be bump buddies. :happydance:


----------



## MyTurnYet

My dream is for all of Team SMEP and TTHF to be bump buddies. Is that too much to ask? :dohh:


----------



## ttcstill

another :bfn: this morning...... urghhhhhh!!!!!! I guess we will see what tomorrow morning brings....


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:


> Ohh, mamaxm and ttcstill, I'm praying for both of you. [-o&lt;
> 
> As for me, on track so far w/ SMEP and got a Peak on CBFM this morning!
> 
> Squirrel, you got one yesterday, right? Oh please let this be our month, and we can be bump buddies. :happydance:



Yep! And how crazy awesome would that be!!! :happydance:


----------



## brillbride

hi girls so much reading up to do--pages and pages----this morning--thankfully got mt my PREGNANT 1-2 on the CB digital---so DH believes me now and im delighted it came up--thank god....just praying it is a healthy bean....xxxx

hope ttcstill gets her BFP soon

how is missy moo etc....????xxxx have 2 catch up on all the other posts now 2


----------



## nevertogether

ttc & mamaxm - i have my FX'ed still!!! PRAYING for a sticky bean!


----------



## ttcstill

what is the latest you ladies have heard of someone getting + on hpt!


----------



## nevertogether

i've read all sorts of things. my friend at work told me his wife never even showed positive on an HPT, that she found out at the doctor after she was three weeks late! their son noah is now 4 :)


----------



## elsie2010

hi,

i think it's time for us to try this! :blush:

AF is due May 29th.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lady - I hope she stays well away from you...I've heard she smells! hehe


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi Brillbride - I bet you are over the moon. Have you told anybody yet other than DH? I would be itching to tell EVERYONE! hehe


----------



## Anxious5

Wow this thread is really hard to keep up with.... Well cd6 for me so 2 more days and we start :sex: everyother night!!!! good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## AreIn83

Tammy-A very good friend of mine told me that when her mother was preg with her, she never got a bfp on an HPT, her mom was 3 months preg when she found out. She thought something else was going on and just went to the doc because she hadn't gotten a BFP. My friend is 35 so that was some years back and HPTs have come a long way.


----------



## ttcstill

I am out!!!!! :witch: just got me....... another chemical im afraid.....:cry:


----------



## wantingagirl

jeesh Tammy im so sorry..... are they going to look into this for you?? :hugs:


----------



## trying 4 3rd

ttcstill said:


> I am out!!!!! :witch: just got me....... another chemical im afraid.....:cry:

Awww hun I am so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

ttcstill said:


> I am out!!!!! :witch: just got me....... another chemical im afraid.....:cry:

Oh hon.... soooo sorry. :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm so sorry ttcstill :(


----------



## brillbride

really sorry about ttcstill--thats awful for you pet:(:( have a wee glass a wine:)

hi missymoo....when i got my CB this morn i rang my mammy ( as i tell her everything) and i rang my MIL as well---told them 2 keep it hush hush---only family--will have to get early scans as of what happened last time---contemplating goin private but not decided yet--still early days..xxxx hopefully u will get your BFP soon...xxx


----------



## mom2daniel

sorry ttcstill.......hopefully you dont let this get you down!!!!!! baby dust to all


----------



## ttcstill

I will be okay ...... Jenny said I would get my :bfp: in May so that is still possible since next AF will be due on June 1st!


----------



## AreIn83

Great PMA, Tam! Keep your head up, babe!


----------



## winegums

i'm sorry ttcstill i had my fingers crossed for you this cycle xxx


----------



## Anxious5

Sorry ttcstill...Heres to another mnth...goodluck!!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Can't wait to see you baby grow. Night night Brillbride xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ttcstill said:


> I will be okay ...... Jenny said I would get my :bfp: in May so that is still possible since next AF will be due on June 1st!

LOVE THE ATTITUDE! We all have to keep this attitude I think. I am sceptical too but you have to believe. We all have to. And that is brilliant PMA!! :thumbup::flower::happydance:. Going bed me, knackered, night night xxx (smelly old witch she is!) hehe


----------



## soph77

MyTurnYet said:


> My dream is for all of Team SMEP and TTHF to be bump buddies. Is that too much to ask? :dohh:

Not too much to ask at all! ;)



ttcstill said:


> I am out!!!!! :witch: just got me....... another chemical im afraid.....:cry:

Aw shit, sorry ttc :hugs:


----------



## LuckyD

mamaxm said:


> WAIT A MINUTE JESUS I'M 15DPO. good god! cd30?!?!? i have a 28 day cycle! holy shit!
> well last cycle it ended up being 31 because i had a chem, if i don't get AF by tomorrow i'll know somethings wrong. holy cow. getting some tests tomorrow.

Wow! Good luck! Can't wait to see how testing goes xx fingers crossed!



wantingagirl said:


> As for me that test two days ago must have been an evap line as took a superdrug which detects lower levels this morning and BFN *sigh* I dont know why I do it to myself but guess I am now just accepting that AF will show in 3 days. Unless its too early and will get a bfp but I doubt it. Man my cycle is longer this month usually I would expect AF today but 31 day cycle this month :cry:

So sorry love :hugs: still, AF isn't here yet...hang in there x



winegums said:


> yesterday was cd14 for me even day so bd day... still havent had pos on opks! so oh was too tired and started falling asleep i was soo annoyed we ended up getting out of bed and sitting there irritated with each other till about 1am and passed out asleep in bed lol so annoyed because i have followed it to the letter before yesterday and i was a bloody positive opk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i have an extremely regular 28 day cycle so i would have thought i'd be ovulating around now?? i'm cd15 today :( xx

Hey, just thought I would let you know that I have very regular 29 day cycles...but didn't get a positive OPK til CD18. Keep testing...hope it happens soon xx



MyTurnYet said:


> My dream is for all of Team SMEP and TTHF to be bump buddies. Is that too much to ask? :dohh:

No, that is not too much to ask! And I think it should happen.



ttcstill said:


> I am out!!!!! :witch: just got me....... another chemical im afraid.....:cry:

I am so, so sorry :hugs::hugs: hope you are doing ok :hugs: thinking of you


I didn't get to finish SMEP properly...got my positve OPK on CD18, and BD'd that night and CD19...but then I got sick last night and am still in bed feeling rubbish..there was no way I felt like BDing! If I start feeling better may try and get some action happening tonight...

Good luck to all of those who are about to test xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey ladies been a while since I have been on here. sorry to all those af got and congras to the BFPs that I missed!! 

asfm I think I did update when the witch got me last month. I believe that I am currently 4 to 5 dpo and doing good at not sypmtom spotting staying busy. I didnt purposely follow the smep this month but I did track when we did bd and it was actually pretty close so still hoping for a BFP!! :)


----------



## mamaxm

so sorry ttcstill :hugs: i'm missing y'all. still no sign of the witch but i bought a test and i'll use it tomorrow morning if ole witchy doesn't show by then. if i get to 36 days with no AF i'm getting blood tests. 
oh goodness this break has been nice but pretty boring, there's not alot to do when i'm not on bnb.. haha!


----------



## AreIn83

AAAHHH! Someone look please[URL=https://s50.photobucket.com/albums/f313/luckyssara/?action=view&current=Photo3.jpg][IMG]https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f313/luckyssara/th_Photo3.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LuckyD

AreIn83 said:


> AAAHHH! Someone look please[URL=https://s50.photobucket.com/albums/f313/luckyssara/?action=view&current=Photo3.jpg][IMG]https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f313/luckyssara/th_Photo3.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

I can totally see something!! Is your ticker right and you are 14dpo? Exciting!


----------



## AreIn83

Yep, that's right. I took 3 ICs, all different brands and got 3 veeeeerrrrry faint lines.


----------



## LuckyD

Woo hoo! Congrat sweetie!! That is awesome x can we officially say you have a BFP?? Or are you waiting a bit longer...
Lines on three different brands is a great sign..


----------



## mamaxm

sara! i see it i see it i see it! look at you preggy mama making appointments at the fertility specialist.. HA!
:happydance: i'm so hoping to be bump buddies with you. temps are still over 98 but i paused my damn VIP account and can't put them in for 15 days. 
i went as far as to bd tonight to see if it would bring on AF and no luck! god i'm so hoping we can go through pregnancy together.


----------



## new mummy2010

congrats sara x x
well no af signs girls but as you know BFN on frpt on tuesday
do you think still to early?
think im just keeping up pma!!
have i missed anything else not been on for a few days
hi mama how you doin?


----------



## Anxious5

Arein83..... Looks good to me, goodluck!!!


----------



## curlew

hi all

Congratulations to all those who have had their:bfp: hope you all have lovely sticky beans. 

Hugs to all those where :witch: has arrived.

FF has recorded my temps and is showing ovulation on Monday so I am 4 days DPO already - only 10 days to go :wacko: We followed the SMEP plan and FF is showing our chances as good so I am keeping my fingers crossed. Everything seems to have coincided better this month, EWCM, OPK's and temps all saying the same thing so I am really hopeful.

We are getting married next March so if I don't get my BFP this month then I won't be trying again until about September.

Fingers crossed for everyone who is waiting to test.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Arein - Way hay ! I can see it. xx


----------



## Anxious5

I have a question i am fairly new to all this so here it goes... Wednesday and thursdsy checked cp and it was low hard and closed, just checked it and it is now high soft and closed, is that a good thing i am on cd7?


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi: Rachael - CBFM is a godsend to me as this month I didnt OV till day 17/18 and usually 14/15 and would miss the right days its never bang on day 14 for me

LouLou did you test?

Yeah I agree we all have to believe also to keep our sanity PMA

Thanks LuckyD got a line on a superdrug test but left it and went back so again could be evap. Somethings gotta give hehe... but we shall see

Hi Sandi hun hope you are well and keeping busy is gud!!!

Hey Morgan yeah know what you mean, it is good to get a break but then wonder hmmm what should I do now lol...

Oh gosh Sara you ate preggers!!! how long did it take to come up?

Hi Curlew GL!

Hi Anxious - I dont know that CP makes any difference only at Ovulation it should be high soft and open.


----------



## wantingagirl

meant are preggers sara not ate!!! lol...


----------



## Anxious5

Thnx wantingagirl... So i guess that means i will be Oing soon


----------



## wantingagirl

hmmm im not sure thats quite early but not impossible, how long are your cycles and are you using opks?


----------



## Anxious5

28 days and no just checking cm and lastmnth ewcm on cd 14


----------



## gcgal10

Hi everyone, 
I was doing SMEP last month and received a BFP which unfortunately wasn't meant to be and resulted in an early M/C. I am determined to give SMEP another go this month as it did work for me last month - no ideas about dates yet as I think my cycle is all messed up at the moment but will track with OPKs. Good luck to everyone else and fx for lots of BFP's this month!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I don't know what's going on with me, very weird, I have no symptoms since Ov (I know I did cos used CBFM and OPK's). No sore bb's which I ALWAYS!!!! get, but they are just normal, which is nice because they usually really hurt lol, but this concerns me because I am now 8 dpo and usually I stay with hard throbbing full tender bb's from Ov, this time as I say they are completely normal. I have no sign that AF will come because this is always my biggest indicator. I did actually do a :test: 6 dpo but it was :bfn: :-(. 

The only thing I had was some cramping on 6 dpo and 7 dpo but that has now gone. 

Yesterday I was so gassy I actually booked a doctors appointment and he told me he suspects IBS like my mum has and my grandma but I already kinda knew this lol. I dunno why I bothered going. 

I did actually feel slightly nauseous this morning and still do slightly. But only slightly, nothing major lol.

I don't have a clue what is happening. 

My cycle is usually 32 days but I ov 3 days late this cycle so I have no idea when AF will show if it does, could be anything from 9th May to 12th because I am going off my LP here. So I am around 2 days before my AF but NADA symptoms which is very very very weird for me.


----------



## wisdom

Hi y'all - Arein looking good - hope its a sticky!! :happydance: 

Ttcstill - so sorry to hear that :witch: arrived :growlmad: I had a chemical pregnancy last November so I know the pain even tho we weren't actively ttc at the time :cry: I had 2 digital clearblue tests which showed :bfp: - one on the day before the :witch: was due to arrive and one on the day after. After a few days (and cos I had one clearblue test left) I tested again only to get a :bfn: Lo and behold the :witch: arrived the next day. Anyhoo, I like your PMA...I might borrow some myself!!! :winkwink: 

Mamaxm - best of luck - hope you get your heart's desire :flower: 

Regards myself, I'm not too confident this cycle as didn't follow the smep plan at all too well - dtd on cd 11 and on cd 13. Don't know when I O'd or if I O'd. Length of last two cycles were 26 and 25 days respectively. Before that they were 28 days long. Might consider testing on Wednesday next so we'll see. 

Finally, congrats to all those who recently got their :bfp:s and commiserations to those who got AF (hope the :witch: doesn't arrive next cycle!!!) 

As always, baby dust to all, W.

:dust:


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi Anxious I would say to use OPK as you may get ewcm quite some time before actually OV that happens to me sometimes, day 7 seems quite early but not impossible and hard to say 

gcgal I am so so sorry for your loss and GL for this month!

Missy - 6dpo is too early but I cant comment as I tested 8dpo lol... so lots of time for you yet. They do say something the opposite what you usually get is a good sign so FX for you. I did a BM and noticed quite a bit of creamy cm and very watery yesterday so scared of AF getting me. I also got cramping 6dpo and hoping was implantation! 
Im totally the same usually OV day 14/15 but was 17/18 this month so who knows when AF arrives as LP doesnt have to be 14 days getting back pain and cramps again and just have a feeling shes gonna get me. I have never had an AF longer than 30 days so shall see

Wisdom so sorry to hear of your loss and hoping this cycle is the one for you!!!


----------



## AreIn83

lucky-waiting until i can test a real HPT before I use the words :bfp: I'm going to go buy one on the way to work to day and save up my SMU for it. I tested on two more ICs this morning but they were both still faint but hell, it's only been 7 hours since I tested last night. 

Morgan-I thought I had read you had bought a test and were testing this morning?! Are you? My temps staying up is what kept me going. We are going through pregnancy together because we're either both not or both are-FX!!!!


----------



## AreIn83

wanting- Within 5 minutes. I always walk away from them and don't watch. The test says read after five minutes so that's what I did. :hugs: I hope this is it!


----------



## wantingagirl

Wow Sara I am so hopeful for you and Morgan, you have been waiting so long for this hun!!! What brand are you going to buy for tomorrow? Looking good, as for me I have what seems to be evap lines on two diff brands so far. Im sure I could see very faint lines then got darker outwith the 10 mins but cant be sure. This one yest is the lastest done on a superdrug test, I dont know if you can see a line pic not great. 

Did you have any symptons in 2ww?


----------



## wantingagirl

AreIn83 said:


> wanting- Within 5 minutes. I always walk away from them and don't watch. The test says read after five minutes so that's what I did. :hugs: I hope this is it!

I think I will do the walking away, timing it and coming back from now on to keep my sanity


----------



## AreIn83

wanting- I defo see something! It's about as faint as the lines I'm getting but SOMETHING is there! The reason I took so many tests this cycle is because it felt different to me. AF should be here tomorrow and I don't really feel her coming, she could still surprise me though! My boobs are very tender from under my armpits to the fronts (this wasn't unusual for me but it's just more intense than non-pregnancy cycles), I've been so hungry since 3 dpo my stomach growls everyday and the #1 hint for me yesterday that maybe I wasn't out just yet- I was just walking down the hall at work and had an overwhelming sense of dizziness. It came on really fast and then I sat down at the table and it disappeared.


----------



## wantingagirl

I know I can see something too on mine but I really cant remember if I actually seen something and defo wasnt within the time limit? Do you think I could get 2 evap lines, how bad luck would that be? I got a little ewcm this morning which is usually a sign she is on her way and cramp for the last couple of days, back ache and achy legs. I have had sore nips and in armpits but I have had this before and dizzy spell and shakes yesterday. GL hun I really hope this is it for you!!!


----------



## AreIn83

When will you test again? There is something there. I hope this is it for you!


----------



## wantingagirl

AreIn83 said:


> When will you test again? There is something there. I hope this is it for you!

Thanks hun and have a feeling your lines are going to get stronger and stronger. As for me I dont know I dont really believe it as how can it be a positive out of the testing time window? I refuse to buy more tests so waiting for my IC's to come in the post so not wasting too much money. May come tomorrow


----------



## Razcox

Arein83 & wantingagirl - On tenderhooks here with you pair! Really hope there is a couple of :bfp: 's brewing in there xxx

Wish i knew what the hell was going on! Had some bleeding last night so i though yeah AF on its way. Then this morning nothing, my CP is high and closed and i have a bit of EWCM but - OKPs and my temps are low. Gerrr i hate not know where i am in my cycle and having no clue whats going on!!

How is everyone else?


----------



## nevertogether

arein - i read somewhere that usually (most people) get their temp dip before AF on 16dpo. i think i did last cycle. so if your temp stays up these next three days..then :happydance: and i should be a psychic hehe. j/k


----------



## AreIn83

that's completely understandable. Keep me posted!


----------



## AreIn83

Never-you really should be a psychic. I'll pay you next time I want to get preg instead of Jenny Renny!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Does anybody know what happens if you make two eggs one cycle from each of your fallopian tubes but only one of the eggs gets fertilized? What happens to the remaining egg? Can you have AF from the unlucky unfertilized egg whilst pregnant with the very lucky egg that did get fertilized? Anybody know this as its just been on my mind all day for some reason x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

This morning I walked into Mothercare and bought a few pink Onsies or Babygrows as we call them here lol, scratch mits, Hat, all PINK! hehe. PMA!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

ok shall test again in the morning but Im doubtful


----------



## ale

AreIn83 said:


> Actually better make that April 3rd, I don't wanna push it. 4/1 would only be 11 dpo.

so did the preseed and softcups work for you hun?


----------



## LadyofRohan

AF is officially three days late and I tested this morning and it was a BFN :nope:

I hate when my body does this to me. Now I'm just waiting for AF to arrive so I can start the next cycle. I'm considering getting a CBFM just to keep track of my cycles since they've been a bit all over the place recently.


----------



## louloubabs

wantingagirl said:


> :hi: Rachael - CBFM is a godsend to me as this month I didnt OV till day 17/18 and usually 14/15 and would miss the right days its never bang on day 14 for me
> 
> LouLou did you test?
> 
> Yeah I agree we all have to believe also to keep our sanity PMA
> 
> Thanks LuckyD got a line on a superdrug test but left it and went back so again could be evap. Somethings gotta give hehe... but we shall see
> 
> Hi Sandi hun hope you are well and keeping busy is gud!!!
> 
> Hey Morgan yeah know what you mean, it is good to get a break but then wonder hmmm what should I do now lol...
> 
> Oh gosh Sara you ate preggers!!! how long did it take to come up?
> 
> Hi Curlew GL!
> 
> Hi Anxious - I dont know that CP makes any difference only at Ovulation it should be high soft and open.

Hey hun, yeah I did test :) Check this out: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/325143-7th-time-lucky.html

Whoop!

XxX:kiss:


----------



## louloubabs

AreIn - I can totally see your line!!! I got my :bfp: today too. We can be bump buddies :)

XxX:kiss:


----------



## stardust22

louloubabs said:


> AreIn - I can totally see your line!!! I got my :bfp: today too. We can be bump buddies :)
> 
> XxX:kiss:

WOW congratulations hun
:happydance:


----------



## AreIn83

Missy-that other egg will just get absorbed into the uterine lining just like when any egg that doesn't get a sperm buddy does. It won't effect anything, it just sort of disappears. 

Ale-I never got to use my SoftCups, they didn't come until the beginning of this week. there was a problem with shipping when I ordered. But i did use Pre-seed, Black Cohosh the beginning of my cycle, organic prenatals, 400 mcg of Metafolate, Red Raspberry leaf tea and my OvaCue! 

loulou-Yay! I just took an EPT and got another faint positive. It's barely there. I'm super nervous and wish I would have bought a digi now instead. I may go out at lunch at buy one! Heehee! 

wanting- FX so tight for you! Please keep me updated.


----------



## ale

AreIn83 said:


> Missy-that other egg will just get absorbed into the uterine lining just like when any egg that doesn't get a sperm buddy does. It won't effect anything, it just sort of disappears.
> 
> Ale-I never got to use my SoftCups, they didn't come until the beginning of this week. there was a problem with shipping when I ordered. But i did use Pre-seed, Black Cohosh the beginning of my cycle, organic prenatals, 400 mcg of Metafolate, Red Raspberry leaf tea and my OvaCue!
> 
> loulou-Yay! I just took an EPT and got another faint positive. It's barely there. I'm super nervous and wish I would have bought a digi now instead. I may go out at lunch at buy one! Heehee!
> 
> wanting- FX so tight for you! Please keep me updated.

i ordered preseed and softcups for this month! i hope you got your bfp!! post a pic of the EPT you took!


----------



## AreIn83

I can't! I'm at work and don't have my camera!!! I will later though. I'm supposed to go to a banquet tonight but I really just want to go home now. I haven't even told DH yet, I want to get that digi and surprise him with it.


----------



## ale

AreIn83 said:


> I can't! I'm at work and don't have my camera!!! I will later though. I'm supposed to go to a banquet tonight but I really just want to go home now. I haven't even told DH yet, I want to get that digi and surprise him with it.

awww i hope you get that PREGNANT!!! I just got AF yesterday and i kept getting faints on IC and FRER's and when i got that digital i got a BFN!!! ugh, but i hope this month using preseed and softcups work!! And the bad thing about it is i ovulated on cd 22!!!! LATE!


----------



## wantingagirl

So sorry Ladyof Rohan know how you feel and the CBFM are great. 

Ahh LouLou Im so chuffed for you thats great, wish SMEP was a bit kinder to me lol...

Yay Sara go get a digi thats exactly what I was gonna say to you!!
Dont worry I will keep you updated, I did an IC test with FMU saved from this morning and was BFN so guess just waiting for AF either prob today or tomorow must have been evap lines


----------



## AreIn83

Wanting-keep your head up, babe. I'm not out of the wood yet. I want to go get the digi now but I have clinic patients this morning so I actually have to work and stuff. 

ale-how long have you been ttc?


----------



## ale

AreIn83 said:


> Wanting-keep your head up, babe. I'm not out of the wood yet. I want to go get the digi now but I have clinic patients this morning so I actually have to work and stuff.
> 
> ale-how long have you been ttc?

ohhh a little over THREE YEARS!!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## wantingagirl

Sara - Thanks hun, I know there still could be time for me yet this month got all the way up until sunday so we shall see and tell you what I wont be testing early ever again! tee hee I will just soldier onto next month, will be gutted but kind od get used to it after a while.
Keep me posted, I have a good feeling about you and will be running ater you to first tri next month hopefully!!

Get the digi for later!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

So sorry you have been trying for 3 years Ale. 

Do you mind me asking if you have had any tests done yet? I used softcups this cycle they are great and even just for no leakage yuck


----------



## ale

wantingagirl said:


> So sorry you have been trying for 3 years Ale.
> 
> Do you mind me asking if you have had any tests done yet? I used softcups this cycle they are great and even just for no leakage yuck

tests like infertility tests or tests like pregnancy tests?


----------



## wantingagirl

ale said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> So sorry you have been trying for 3 years Ale.
> 
> Do you mind me asking if you have had any tests done yet? I used softcups this cycle they are great and even just for no leakage yuck
> 
> tests like infertility tests or tests like pregnancy tests?Click to expand...

tests as in the first one. I hate that word when I was tested ages ago hated the docs using that word before they knew that was the case or not.


----------



## ale

wantingagirl said:


> ale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> So sorry you have been trying for 3 years Ale.
> 
> Do you mind me asking if you have had any tests done yet? I used softcups this cycle they are great and even just for no leakage yuck
> 
> tests like infertility tests or tests like pregnancy tests?Click to expand...
> 
> tests as in the first one. I hate that word when I was tested ages ago hated the docs using that word before they knew that was the case or not.Click to expand...

no i havent, everytime i go get a Pap i ask them does everything look ok :blush: and they're like oh, verything is fine... so i hope i am... i just started using opk's last month so i probably wasn't catching OV and me and my fiance just started living together since january so i hope this is my month!


----------



## AreIn83

Ale-You should ask your regular OBGYN about a referral to a specialist or you should let someone know you've been ttc for 3 years. They can get your hormone levels etc to see what's going on.


----------



## ale

AreIn83 said:


> Ale-You should ask your regular OBGYN about a referral to a specialist or you should let someone know you've been ttc for 3 years. They can get your hormone levels etc to see what's going on.

well the lady i go to was like im an ob, not an obgyn, because i told her about my m/c and she said she couldnt really tell me anything.. But there is a problem with my insurance, it changed with the new year, so if i get a procedure done and its 2000 dollars i have to pay it, and i dont have that kind of money so im trying to wait and see what happens!


----------



## Firedancer41

AreIn83 said:


> Missy-that other egg will just get absorbed into the uterine lining just like when any egg that doesn't get a sperm buddy does. It won't effect anything, it just sort of disappears.
> 
> Ale-I never got to use my SoftCups, they didn't come until the beginning of this week. there was a problem with shipping when I ordered. But i did use Pre-seed, Black Cohosh the beginning of my cycle, organic prenatals, 400 mcg of Metafolate, Red Raspberry leaf tea and my OvaCue!
> 
> loulou-Yay! I just took an EPT and got another faint positive. It's barely there. I'm super nervous and wish I would have bought a digi now instead. I may go out at lunch at buy one! Heehee!
> 
> wanting- FX so tight for you! Please keep me updated.

Sara, I am so excited for ya, girl! 

Did you use the RRL tea the entire cycle, or just until o? I am having a hard time finding any info on using it during TTC; most info I come across is for PG women in 3rd tri. How many cups did you drink a day? I've just been drinking one.

I'm annoyed because I counted on ov'ing today, since the last 2 cycles I ov'ed on CD17. Yesterday's OPK was a barely there super-light line, so I am predicting AT LEAST Sunday, no sooner-meh.
And of course I have one IC OPK test left, so now I have to go to CVS and drop $20 for something I could have ordered online for $6.

I think these thunderstorms have made me irritable today LOL I got very little sleep, and I also had an appointment this a.m. with a potential customer who cancelled. I think a nap is in my near future!


----------



## mom2daniel

hi ladies well its 10 dpo for me and I tested this morning with first response and NOTHING!!!! not even the control line showed up! I guess it was a bad test......but good news is I pucked again first thing this morning and I have been having alot of white cm (tmi) kind of like when im ovulating but white in color and im really tired and have no appetite and my boobs hurt also LOL!!!! I hope this is it for me I have been trying for almost a year now but this is the first cycle I used opks and pree seed!!! Ill be testing again tomorrow morning!!! 
BABY DUST TO ALL!!!!!!


----------



## louloubabs

Good luck momtodaniel :dust: That FRER does sound like a faulty test. I think if you call FR they'll send you new ones that aren't faulty. There's been a lot of faulty FRER's around recently......

AreIn, Yay!! Sounds promising :D

Go get that digi as soon as you can!!!!!! :dust:

XxX:kiss:


----------



## trying 4 3rd

MissyMooMoo said:


> I don't know what's going on with me, very weird, I have no symptoms since Ov (I know I did cos used CBFM and OPK's). No sore bb's which I ALWAYS!!!! get, but they are just normal, which is nice because they usually really hurt lol, but this concerns me because I am now 8 dpo and usually I stay with hard throbbing full tender bb's from Ov, this time as I say they are completely normal. I have no sign that AF will come because this is always my biggest indicator. I did actually do a :test: 6 dpo but it was :bfn: :-(.
> 
> The only thing I had was some cramping on 6 dpo and 7 dpo but that has now gone.
> 
> Yesterday I was so gassy I actually booked a doctors appointment and he told me he suspects IBS like my mum has and my grandma but I already kinda knew this lol. I dunno why I bothered going.
> 
> I did actually feel slightly nauseous this morning and still do slightly. But only slightly, nothing major lol.
> 
> I don't have a clue what is happening.
> 
> My cycle is usually 32 days but I ov 3 days late this cycle so I have no idea when AF will show if it does, could be anything from 9th May to 12th because I am going off my LP here. So I am around 2 days before my AF but NADA symptoms which is very very very weird for me.

Hi Missy! :hi: I am going through the exact same thing!!!!! I am gonna make myself wait to test til next week! I am having a lot of symptoms though but defo not AF symptoms! :happydance: Heehee! I am also due AF May 9-12 so I am trying to not get excited but can't help it. Maybe this will be our month hun! FX'ed for us! :thumbup:


----------



## ale

i just got my softcups and preseed!:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Trying - what symptoms do you have? x Yes I hope xx


----------



## AreIn83

Lisa-Thanks! You can use it the entire cycle. It's one cup a day while ttc and through the first tri, then two cups the second and three the third. It helps build up the uterine muscle and you have to start small and work up. She said not to go right for the three a day. I didn't notice any changes at all since starting it but it's supposed to make delivery easier.


----------



## Firedancer41

Thanks for the info. I figure since I delivered not too long ago, it's probably in my best interest to get the ole uterus in shape :) I haven't noticed a difference either, but it tastes good, and I drink tea during the day normally anyway...


----------



## brillbride

MissyMooMoo said:


> Can't wait to see you baby grow. Night night Brillbride xxx

hi girls....--many congrats to loulou --we are very close on dates i think????? my ticker says 4 wks but im cd 29 today so im really 4 wks plus 1--same as u

hows missy moo today? hope ya's are all well...xxx

hope you girls get those 2 lines soon...xx

i got 2 darker lines this morn....so happy enough with that..


----------



## AreIn83

My digi came up not pregnant


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi Brillbride! Yay so glad your lines are getting darker. I feel exhausted today and my boobs are still normal. lol (As in not sore like normal on run up to witch)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Brillbride - They look like lil shrimps don't they when they are growing on that chart hehe. I can't wait to get my chart and see my baby grown from a shrimp to a baby hehe x I am more positive now than I was the other day. I do feel it will happen for me soon. I am with July in a very big way. What's it like over in First Trimester? Are the girls as friendly as in here and just wondered what kinda stuff they all talk about lol. Sure they don't talk about :sex: every other day and then having to do it 3 days in a row!!!!! lol


----------



## AreIn83

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f313/luckyssara/0507001351.jpg

Here is a pic of my standard, digi read not pregnant. I'm posting this all over the damn place because I'm confused.


----------



## trying 4 3rd

AreIn83 said:


> https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f313/luckyssara/0507001351.jpg
> 
> Here is a pic of my standard, digi read not pregnant. I'm posting this all over the damn place because I'm confused.

I defo see a + hun! Maybe just too early for digi to read. Can you try in a few more days with another digi? I think you have a BFP babe. GL!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Arein - yay I hope you do!!!! xx


----------



## lynne192

i have started this method and my next cycle should start on the 30th of may, would love to become involved on the chartintg and such 

Lynne x


----------



## AreIn83

I'm back to excited again. Stupid digi....


----------



## brillbride

hi arein--are u using FMU?? if not that could be why its not coming up?x


----------



## brillbride

MissyMooMoo said:


> Brillbride - They look like lil shrimps don't they when they are growing on that chart hehe. I can't wait to get my chart and see my baby grown from a shrimp to a baby hehe x I am more positive now than I was the other day. I do feel it will happen for me soon. I am with July in a very big way. What's it like over in First Trimester? Are the girls as friendly as in here and just wondered what kinda stuff they all talk about lol. Sure they don't talk about :sex: every other day and then having to do it 3 days in a row!!!!! lol

glad u feelin positive--thats very important....havent spent much time in first tri really---joined a jan thread but its very quiet----girls are def not as friendly as over here:hugs: they are def not talkin about baby dancing!!! they are talkin about when they are due and how they feel etc... my sis has informed me no more BD'ing since I had an MC last time!!! not to bothered but i actually feel quite in the mood for it--typical--sorry TMI!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

brillbride said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Brillbride - They look like lil shrimps don't they when they are growing on that chart hehe. I can't wait to get my chart and see my baby grown from a shrimp to a baby hehe x I am more positive now than I was the other day. I do feel it will happen for me soon. I am with July in a very big way. What's it like over in First Trimester? Are the girls as friendly as in here and just wondered what kinda stuff they all talk about lol. Sure they don't talk about :sex: every other day and then having to do it 3 days in a row!!!!! lol
> 
> glad u feelin positive--thats very important....havent spent much time in first tri really---joined a jan thread but its very quiet----girls are def not as friendly as over here:hugs: they are def not talkin about baby dancing!!! they are talkin about when they are due and how they feel etc... my sis has informed me no more BD'ing since I had an MC last time!!! not to bothered but i actually feel quite in the mood for it--typical--sorry TMI!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Hey thats so funny but yeah I can relate to that. What is it about when you can't have something you want it even more! haha. Are you going to stay here then and be with all us until we all get BFP's? I hope so! :flower::flower:


----------



## AreIn83

brill-No I wasn't and I'm taking that into consideration also. I'm going to try to not pee on anything else until morning and use that as my real answer.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

AreIn83 said:


> brill-No I wasn't and I'm taking that into consideration also. I'm going to try to not pee on anything else until morning and use that as my real answer.

Well at least your not my puppy pug Missy as earlier I picked her up to hug her and shes just finished her season which took 3 weeks of sheer hell, anyway she goes and wees down me and it smelt of fish! lol. It went all over the bed and I had to change the entire bedding and then go and shower. I wasn't overly impressed! lol


----------



## trying 4 3rd

MissyMooMoo said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> brill-No I wasn't and I'm taking that into consideration also. I'm going to try to not pee on anything else until morning and use that as my real answer.
> 
> Well at least your not my puppy pug Missy as earlier I picked her up to hug her and shes just finished her season which took 3 weeks of sheer hell, anyway she goes and wees down me and it smelt of fish! lol. It went all over the bed and I had to change the entire bedding and then go and shower. I wasn't overly impressed! lolClick to expand...

LOL Too funny! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Gotta love those pugs! :haha:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

AreIn83 said:


> My digi came up not pregnant

AreIn, Congrats are in order, I think! I thought the digi's take a lot more HCG than the non-digis. It may be a few more days til the digi comes up positive!

I can definitely see a Plus sign in your pic, and I have a tiny netbook so I normally can't see squat in people's pics! So I'm happy just to get to see it too!! :haha:


:baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## brillbride

MissyMooMoo said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Brillbride - They look like lil shrimps don't they when they are growing on that chart hehe. I can't wait to get my chart and see my baby grown from a shrimp to a baby hehe x I am more positive now than I was the other day. I do feel it will happen for me soon. I am with July in a very big way. What's it like over in First Trimester? Are the girls as friendly as in here and just wondered what kinda stuff they all talk about lol. Sure they don't talk about :sex: every other day and then having to do it 3 days in a row!!!!! lol
> 
> glad u feelin positive--thats very important....havent spent much time in first tri really---joined a jan thread but its very quiet----girls are def not as friendly as over here:hugs: they are def not talkin about baby dancing!!! they are talkin about when they are due and how they feel etc... my sis has informed me no more BD'ing since I had an MC last time!!! not to bothered but i actually feel quite in the mood for it--typical--sorry TMI!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey thats so funny but yeah I can relate to that. What is it about when you can't have something you want it even more! haha. Are you going to stay here then and be with all us until we all get BFP's? I hope so! :flower::flower:Click to expand...

haha--of course im gona stay here and wait for yous--no doubt!!!:winkwink::happydance:xx


----------



## rachael872211

yay Brillbride! Wait for us. lol. 

Arein, theres defo a cross there! Just wondering what is SMU? Test tomorrow morning! How many DPO are you now? x


----------



## rachael872211

MissyMooMoo said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> brill-No I wasn't and I'm taking that into consideration also. I'm going to try to not pee on anything else until morning and use that as my real answer.
> 
> Well at least your not my puppy pug Missy as earlier I picked her up to hug her and shes just finished her season which took 3 weeks of sheer hell, anyway she goes and wees down me and it smelt of fish! lol. It went all over the bed and I had to change the entire bedding and then go and shower. I wasn't overly impressed! lolClick to expand...

Oh No! That sounds awful! I can kinda relate! My cat decided to poo on my bed when I was on a night shift, so I came home in the morning desperately needing my bed and there was my little present. I was so tired I just laughed (ha ha not like me at all). x


----------



## AreIn83

Missy-:rofl: that's why I don't have a dog! 

Racheal- second morning urine is SMU. I'm 15 DPO and tomorrow will be the deciding factor!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

AreIn83 said:


> brill-No I wasn't and I'm taking that into consideration also. I'm going to try to not pee on anything else until morning and use that as my real answer.

I'm so behind on posts but I think it's still looking good. When was AF due?? Have everything crossed for you still and also Mamaxm as I think you're still waiting too??

:hugs: Ttcstill. Next month we'll both get our BFPs!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

I still haven't done my Jennie reading - a bit scared to be honest of what she may say. What so do you think ladies should I get it? What if she says next year, or never???


----------



## brillbride

SMU---2nd morning urine....xxx


----------



## amethyst77

I haven't tested yet, think I ov'd late. May test on Sunday. Been feeling v sick and want to cry a lot....


----------



## ttcstill

Sarah- Omg I see it on all the pics...... FX'd you get a BFP on digi in the morning........

Morgan- Fx'd you and Sarah both get great news very soon.....

New Mummy - hang in there yours is coming....

GCgal- :hugs: I completely understand I believe I have just experienced the same thing...... our time is coming...

Wanting - I believe I see it test agin in the morning and let us know!

loulou - CONGRATS:happydance::happydance:

Lynne - welcome

Waiting Thx I hope so ..... FX'd we can be bump buddies....

Just an update...... The bleeding started yesterday but still no AF symptoms..... weird!!!!!....... but I have only had 1 tampon in today and just changed it and barely anything on it...... so I checked CP and very small amount of pink barely visible when I looked????? why me??? why can she just not do her evil duty and get away from me????


----------



## LuckyD

Wow, exciting times in the SMEP thread!

Louloubabs - CONGRATS! That is awesome xx

Arein - ignore the stupid digi! I can definitely see a line in ALL the pictures you have posted. Good luck for testing tomorrow!

wantingagirl - how you doing? have you tested again? fingers crossed for you!

ttcstill - I'm so sorry that AF is messing you around xx hope that things sort themselves out very soon!


----------



## Tigerlilly80

OK! Well, I'm defo trying the SMEP next month if we're not successful this month! Looks very successful!

Good luck everyone and congrats to everyone who have got their BFP!


----------



## fluterby429

AreIn83...looks like a BFP to me!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

[Well at least your not my puppy pug Missy as earlier I picked her up to hug her and shes just finished her season which took 3 weeks of sheer hell, anyway she goes and wees down me and it smelt of fish! lol. It went all over the bed and I had to change the entire bedding and then go and shower. I wasn't overly impressed! lol[/QUOTE]

lol missy tallula is having her first season had to ban her off our bed !!
didnt know it could last for 3 flippin weeks noooooooo!
anyways looks like im a bit blonde lately as i was expecting af yesterday/today but its really due tomorrow on 26 day cycle
or tues on 28 day cycle so little teeny tiny bit still hopefull cos first response test i did tuesday meant it was 6 days early for 26 day c, and 8 days for 28 day c!
i am expecting her to show tomorow as have had a 25 day cycle and a 26 day cycle last couple of times.
Hey aerin fx defo see the line on your piccy x x


----------



## new mummy2010

oh forgot to mention had a tiny i mean tiny, bit of watery blood streaked cm yesterday when on the loo
obviously had ocd since with checking pants but zilch 
what could it be?? never had it before? 
i felt faint yesterday tooooo much ss i know lol
DF says i cant tet again till monday now if she dont show tomorrow but wanna poas nooooooow!


----------



## mamaxm

soooooooooooooooooo my hands are shaking an i'm not really believing it but i got my bfp yesterday. early early days and scared to death. had to get the tickers though, could barely manage getting them in my siggy i'm shaking so bad. 
KEEP YOUR CHINS UP GIRLS. i think 16dpo for a bfp is unbelievable. i'm really hoping FF was wrong about my o date since the line was even faint yesterday and i'm hoping that's not a bad sign. just trying to keep my pma up and pray everythings okay. 
haven't told anyone besides y'all yet and i'm not going to until at least 8 weeks. trying to keep it a secret till 12 but i doubt it will happen.
arein, so FX'd for you today!


----------



## nevertogether

mamaxm! you know i just clicked to come to this post just because i saw you were the last one to post and i wanted to hear if you had tested again. i'm so happy for you. this is amazing! FX'ed for your sticky bean girl. congrats!


----------



## mamaxm

THANKS NEVER :) i'm hoping it's a stickly lil one, the line was faint but there. temps are skyrocketing and i'm not sick anymore so that's a good sign too. i'm on pins and needles over here after last month but i'm just trying to relax, haha.
um, SARA. just looked back a couple pages and saw the ept, um honey. you're pregnant, okay. that is a damn nice line. hahahaha! WAHOO i need to know your edd!!!


----------



## nevertogether

mamaxm - what all did you take when TTC? i'm doing fertil aid, maca, fish oil, and royal jelly, hoping it sets me up for my :bfp: in june. FX'ed this goes all good for you mama! cute little sticky bean :) and i agree with you, arein is preggoooooo. i told her that like 20 days ago though hehe :)


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations to all the BFPs that have been since my last visit :hugs: to you all x


----------



## soph77

Wow mama, congratulations!!!! That's fantastic news :D


----------



## soph77

mama, love thebump ticker - so cute


----------



## mamaxm

thanks! i've lurked the bumps how big is your baby page since starting ttc, the ticker is new! they mustve just added it. 
bnb wont let me thank anyone darnit. 
i'm just going to have to figure out some excuse not to ride the rollercoasters in disneyland in a couple weeks. the fam CANNOT know until i'm sure there's a sticky little one in there! just yesterday my little brother (whos only 6) was telling me how bad he wanted a "sister" even though it would be a niece and i needed to hurry up and get pregnant. maybe he was my good luck :cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

oh my gosh congrats mama heres to a very sticky lil bean huni x x x


----------



## rachael872211

Maxam! Congratulations! I'm so happy for you. xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi Girls.... BFN for me this morning so must have been evap lines AF due today xxx Fab Sara ignore digi and let me know tomorrow. So sorry Tammy that shes being like that.

:hi: girls how are you all doing? Any more updates Im a bit gutted really thought this may be my month but never mind


----------



## mamaxm

wantingagirl you never know! don't give up now :)
thanks for the congrats girls. wish bnb would let me click thanks! don't have really any symptoms besides some twinging and a couple sleepless nights. absolutely terrified to be honest, can't wait till arein gets on and updates us.


----------



## Barbiebaby

Hi all, 

I've been lurking on here a while and finally decided to post. This is my first month SMEP ttc #2. I ordered Opks but they haven't turned up! Gutted. I'm on CD17 of a 30 day cycle, last month from the EWCM and O pain I think I ov'd around CD16 but I've had nothing yet this month. I've followed SMEP to the letter and BD day 8,10,12 and then 14,15 and 16. My question is what should I do now? Try tonight again or just skip the day and do the one for luck as per the plan?? Any advice greatfully received. 

By the way, I dint honestly know if I've had EWCM or not as when I have checked it seems to be just OH's leakage! Sorry if TMI!!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Oh and just wanted to congratulate all the BFP's, lots of sticky babydust to you all!


----------



## mamaxm

no such thing as tmi on this thread hun, haha!
i would skip a day if i were you but that's just me. it's good to let those swimmers build up.


----------



## nevertogether

i agree with mamaxm. you've gotten a lot of :sex: in if you O'ed on CD16. skip a day to let the spermies build up and try again. do you temp? that is the only way i'm able to confirm my O


----------



## Barbiebaby

Thanks for the replies, I don't temp but thinking maybe I should, my DH will be disappointed if we don't tonight, he's always asking if every other day is enough! Think you are right, will give it a break tonight to let the little swimmers multiply a bit more. I wish my body was more reliable, I normally have EWCM in abundance so it's thrown me a bit this month.


----------



## nevertogether

i never have it :shrug: so i temp. i was lucky this cycle to catch a teeny little bit, but that's it. GL barbiebaby


----------



## wantingagirl

Morgan, Thanks hun. Oooh Im so chuffed for you I kept on looking for an update from you. I know could still be too early depending on 
when it implanted but just feel like its not my month again but hey ho we shall see. My AF has never been this long usually 29 days but I ovulated between 
day 17/18 so would I be right in saying AF due between either today and tomorrow?

:hi: barbiebaby welcome!!! I agree with Morgan nothing tmi and maybe skip a night for the spemies to build back up


----------



## mamaxm

i thought i o'd cd15 but now i'm pretty sure i o'd cd21 which is crazy but i got a +opk cd21 when i was using it like an hpt. thought it was a sign of a bfp to come but didn't get any lines until yesterday.. what's crazy is, the last time we bd'd was cd17. four days before o! absolutely nuts. 
don't go by your gut feeling, i KNEW i was out and quit bnb, remember? haha! what sucks is i filled my adderall script 2 days ago, and because i don't have insurance for another couple weeks it was $90. now they're all going to waste because i'm just not going to take them while pregnant.


----------



## mamaxm

btw.. i STRONGLY suggest doing the baking soda finger girls! 
first cycle using it and really the only thing different besides the supps. i think that's how the swimmers managed to survive so long. i also noticed my cm was very different and had EWCM for like, 2 weeks. 
BAKING SODA FINGER ALL THE WAY! everyone needs to try it!


----------



## nevertogether

mamaxm, what is the baking soda finger?


----------



## LuckyD

mamaxm said:


> soooooooooooooooooo my hands are shaking an i'm not really believing it but i got my bfp yesterday. early early days and scared to death. had to get the tickers though, could barely manage getting them in my siggy i'm shaking so bad.
> KEEP YOUR CHINS UP GIRLS. i think 16dpo for a bfp is unbelievable. i'm really hoping FF was wrong about my o date since the line was even faint yesterday and i'm hoping that's not a bad sign. just trying to keep my pma up and pray everythings okay.
> haven't told anyone besides y'all yet and i'm not going to until at least 8 weeks. trying to keep it a secret till 12 but i doubt it will happen.
> arein, so FX'd for you today!

Wow, congratulations! That is awesome xxx you were so sure this wasn't your month! Sending lots and lots of sticky thoughts your way!!! xx


----------



## mamaxm

okay so let me spill this secret. i have never seen anyone talk about it on the boards or anything, i learned about it on ingender.com. SO.
baking soda finger! helps balance acidity of CM and makes CM very welcoming to the little swimmers! effects are similar to douching but is considered more safe as to douching can lead to infections and all that, and make CM dry up.
so you buy some regular old baking soda. dampen your finger up to the first knuckle (i'd suggest even drying it a bit after putting water on it, you don't want too much and if your finger is too wet you're going to have tons of baking soda). then you put your finger in the baking soda down to the first knuckle and push your finger straight up into your vagina, just don't touch the cervix or it will sting. pull straight out, don't swirl or rub it in or anything. you do this 1-2 hours before sex. you'll notice a tiny bit of stinging or tingling for the first maybe 20 minutes but then it goes away. 
i only did this one time (cd13) and noticed a difference for the rest of my cycle, i didn't have to do it again. i was also using preseed which helps with pH as well.
LOVE it. completely convinced it was the reason i got my bfp.


----------



## mamaxm

thanks lucky! i was convinced and i was perfectly fine with it, even signed up for boxing lessons and threw my supps out (besides the RRL tea.. too delicious to throw out :) ) 
guess i'm going to have to cancel those lessons and get some good prenatals! i've been taking my folic acid thank god.


----------



## nevertogether

oh so trying this mamaxm! just adding it to my list of many other things to do, haha :) thank you!


----------



## LuckyD

mamaxm said:


> thanks lucky! i was convinced and i was perfectly fine with it, even signed up for boxing lessons and threw my supps out (besides the RRL tea.. too delicious to throw out :) )
> guess i'm going to have to cancel those lessons and get some good prenatals! i've been taking my folic acid thank god.

you're so not the first person I have heard that has decided to take a break, just to find out they are pg...hmmmm, maybe I need to try that! :haha: No, seriously - really happy for you, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. Have you told your OH yet?


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Mamaxm - congrats!! So pleased for you x :happydance:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Super gigantic congratulations to you Mamaxm!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think maybe I will try the baking soda thing next month. Doesn't sound too difficult if I only have to do it once or so a cycle! I was thinking you were doing it once a day (which I guess isn't that bad either)....


----------



## MyTurnYet

Just came on quickly to check on everyone's updates, and am sooo excited!!!!

Mamaxm, Louloulabs, congrats!!! :happydance:

AreIn---come on, your turn next!:thumbup:

Ttcstill---I'm still praying for you! :flower:

As for me, a bit sad because we missed BDing last night, and think it was an important night. Was our 2nd of the 3 nights in a row, and the 2nd night of my CBFM peak. :cry: DH's friend was over and WOULD NOT LEAVE!!! I kept trying to drop hints and eventually got so tired and just went to bed. Grrr.:growlmad:


----------



## nevertogether

myturnyet - i haaaateeeee those friends, haha. i mean i love them, but sometimes you just want to be like "LEAVE!!"


----------



## MyTurnYet

Totally nevertogether!!! I might just be a crankypants because it's raining, but I started getting all huffy and thinking "you're ruining our chances of having a family!" Is that mean?

BTW, I love your new pic. :flower: Tried to post that the other day but it didn't go through..you and your OH look so cute, cuddly, and in love. I swear you guys are adorable!:cloud9:


----------



## nevertogether

awwww thank you :) that is very sweet! that was in december, best time ever. he got to spend 4 whole months with me..it was amazing. the whole year and half we have been married, we've been together a *total* of five months and four of the months were sept-dec of 09. the other month was all spread out. 

as for what you were thinking. no, nothing is bad about that. i mean, the friend didn't know you were thinking and they do always say what you don't know can't hurt you. hehe.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

:hugs: My turn

Maybe next time announce that you are off to bed and expect DH to follow you through to perform his husbandly duties once he has said goodnight to his friend :shrug:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

ooo the baking soda fingers sounds good! if im out this month im doing that getting some presead and DF is having his little swimmers tested! x


----------



## fluterby429

mamaxm Big Congrats to you!!!

Baking Soda finger sounds interesting...couldn't hurt to try. If I'm out I'm gonna try it and do the pre-seed thing too


----------



## amethyst77

Woo congrats to all the bfps.
xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

So, I tried the baking soda thing and I didn't feel any burning or anything.... :shrug: Not that I'm complaining! Just surprised. I popped over to InGender to learn more but that site just made me sad. All those people with a ton of kids who want to have a particular gender. I mean, I can understand if you have 5 boys and you want a girl, but ..... I just want one (to start with). A healthy one, no matter what gender! Such a different site than BnB....


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Squirrel - totally agree. Just one little healthy baby would be enough :sad1:


----------



## Kita

My SIL who is TTC was telling me that she read about douching with baking soda AFTER bd and that it will kill the female sperm but keep the male. She has 2 girls and is trying for her boy. I thought she was NUTS for even thinking about putting baking soda up there especially douching. IMO, douching after bd would wash out all the sperm, no? :shrug:
Now I have to go do some research of my own.. 

btw, CONGRATS on your bfp mamaxm!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Mama - I am so happy for you great new with BFP!!! YAY. Can I ask you how long you have been trying, which cycle was it you got lucky on? I am so trying this baking soda thing if I am out this cycle. Can I also ask you if you are supposed to do it throughout your fertile window on just the once before ov like you did on cd13? x

TTCStill - FX for you still promising. Hoping it might my IB.


----------



## curlew

congratulations to all that have had BFPs - this method is looking super good. :happydance:

Thanks for the tip maxam on the baking soda.


----------



## ttcstill

Morgan- I AM SOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## wantingagirl

You better wait for us brillbride and you too Sara and Morgan!!!!

Tammy - I tested again this morning and BFN, hun evap lines???

LuckyD - How are you hun?? yeah as of above I have tested again. Thanks how are you getting on?

Tigerlilly Welcome to this lovely group!!!

New mummy - Implantation bleeding?

:hi: amethyst

SG I have heard quite alot about that site thats the general feeling I think its totally diff and this is the best site ever. Even various other sites on ttc they dont have girls as great as the ones I have met on here. 

I have wantingagirl as my username but you know what I dont care at all what I have just want an ickle lovely baby


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mamaxm CONRATS!!!!:)


----------



## mamaxm

thanks girls! just thought i'd clarify, i'm NOT a member of ingender! i'm just always looking for interesting ttc info and thank god i found that tidbit or i doubt i'd be pregnant. i'm with y'all that those girls have an incredible luxury to be able to stick their nose up at one gender, and know they'll get pregnant. it made me sick looking through some of the parts on that page, like the gender disappointment forum.
missy- this past cycle was my 7th month ttc and you can do it as often as every day if you'd like, i actually only did it once about a week before i o'd. 
today is mothers day! happpy mothers day to all my moms! so tempted to tell my mom today but i just can't. 
arein WHERE ARE YOU!?!??!?!??!??!? i hope you've been celebrating a bfp for the last 24 hours, i need you!


----------



## mamaxm

beanie jumped into the second box today! :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

yay to beanie jumping! i know, i'm waiting for AREIN too. sheesh. she's usually really busy on the weekend. hoping she's celebrating a mother's day surprise!


----------



## mamaxm

me too! i'm praying there's no bad news and that's why she's not on. i need her to be my bump buddy, i've never been pregnant before! 
more bfps are due, c'mon who's testing today?!


----------



## nevertogether

seriously! i live vicariously through all you girls :bfp:'s haha. my AF is due thursday, and i know she is coming which stinks. so i need other people to get :bfp:'s lol


----------



## mamaxm

i know! esp. arein, this is driving me crazy. does she not know that we are waiting on pins and needles here?! haha!


----------



## nevertogether

i'm sure she does! i was telling her the beginning of her cycle that i felt like this is it. it was a weird feeling of mine...and now she gets her :bfp: but just needs a digi to confirm it's not a chemical. eeekk...hopefully she's on later :D


----------



## mamaxm

i know! our symptoms were so similar this cycle so i was hoping we'd end up preggers together. and we both gave up early, haha. oh i hope she gets on today. don't know if i can stand another 24 hours of not knowing.


----------



## winegums

i hope people care this much when i get my bfp ;) lol! xxx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mamaxm said:


> thanks girls! just thought i'd clarify, i'm NOT a member of ingender! i'm just always looking for interesting ttc info and thank god i found that tidbit or i doubt i'd be pregnant. i'm with y'all that those girls have an incredible luxury to be able to stick their nose up at one gender, and know they'll get pregnant. it made me sick looking through some of the parts on that page, like the gender disappointment forum.
> missy- this past cycle was my 7th month ttc and you can do it as often as every day if you'd like, i actually only did it once about a week before i o'd.
> today is mothers day! happpy mothers day to all my moms! so tempted to tell my mom today but i just can't.
> arein WHERE ARE YOU!?!??!?!??!??!? i hope you've been celebrating a bfp for the last 24 hours, i need you!

I think it was pretty clear you weren't trying to go for a certain gender! Anything to help get any BFP at all is good! I think many of us will be trying the baking soda thing if this cycle doesn't work out!! lol, imagine baking soda on this thumb.... :thumbup: oh man, it's too early in the morning. :rofl:




nevertogether said:


> yay to beanie jumping! i know, i'm waiting for AREIN too. sheesh. she's usually really busy on the weekend. hoping she's celebrating a mother's day surprise!

I hadn't thought about that! Yes, what a wonderful mother's day surprise that was.


----------



## rachael872211

of course winegums!

I am trying baking soda finger this time!


----------



## new mummy2010

wantingagirl said:


> You better wait for us brillbride and you too Sara and Morgan!!!!
> 
> Tammy - I tested again this morning and BFN, hun evap lines???
> 
> LuckyD - How are you hun?? yeah as of above I have tested again. Thanks how are you getting on?
> 
> Tigerlilly Welcome to this lovely group!!!
> 
> New mummy - Implantation bleeding?
> 
> :hi: amethyst
> 
> SG I have heard quite alot about that site thats the general feeling I think its totally diff and this is the best site ever. Even various other sites on ttc they dont have girls as great as the ones I have met on here.
> 
> I have wantingagirl as my username but you know what I dont care at all what I have just want an ickle lovely baby[/QUOT
> 
> the witch still not shown giving it till tues hows about you?


----------



## new mummy2010

dont know what happened to my quote there lol


----------



## wantingagirl

yeah Morgan read before too that you went on that site just for varios diff bit of information and know you would never be the way some of them are. Its so horrible and like all of us know we would be happy with either as long as we had a baby at the end of it. 

hopefully it wont take too much longer :hugs:

Yeah a bit worried about sara not like her not to be on


----------



## wantingagirl

new mummy2010 said:


> dont know what happened to my quote there lol

haha newmummy I was wondering that too :haha:


----------



## ttcstill

Wanting-- I dont know about that, maybe....... if it is im very sorry........... but I will be right here for ya as I am just now on cd4 and hoping this is our month..........

Morgan- I am so very happy for you......... I will try the baking soda fingers ...... sheeesssh at this point i'll try anything........


HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY LADIES!!!!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

mamaxm said:


> beanie jumped into the second box today! :happydance:

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww SO LOVELY... hello lil beanie. so cute! is dh excited shocked! lol


----------



## stardust22

Hi Everyone,

I havent been on here as much lately. Just trying to keep busy during the stressful time of TTC. I was so obsessed the first month we tried since the mmc (last month!) when I got the BFN I was gutted. So this time I have been busy on my diet. 8 pounds off in 4 weeks. Only have another 8 to go now.

I am now a couple days post ovulation and will be testing around 20th May. 

Congrats to all the new :bfp: on here, I cant quite remember you all but I know there have been a few. Mamaxam and brillbride and some more!

Good luck to everyone due to test !
x


----------



## mamaxm

thanks girlie!
lol OH doesn't know and he wont know for a couple more weeks! since it's not real to me it's bean easy to keep it a secret.
^^^omg baby brain. i wrote "bean" easy instead of "been". ahahhaha!
so there is a HUGE leopard gecko on my ceiling right now. OH isn't home so it looks like i might have to tackle getting it down. don't know much about it so i'm worried about it touching me.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Can you not poke it with a brush and then move away quick. I hate lizard thingies! yak


----------



## winegums

hun dont worry leopard geckos are safe to handle :) they are cute and lovely xxx


----------



## Natsby

I love this site, I saw a thread on sperm meets egg plan, jumped to the last page and it is about geckos now! Luckly I have a gecko, (lives behind hall light,) so I feel at home, if you all talked about babies I would have felt left out!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

stardust22 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I havent been on here as much lately. Just trying to keep busy during the stressful time of TTC. I was so obsessed the first month we tried since the mmc (last month!) when I got the BFN I was gutted. So this time I have been busy on my diet. 8 pounds off in 4 weeks. Only have another 8 to go now.
> 
> I am now a couple days post ovulation and will be testing around 20th May.
> 
> Congrats to all the new :bfp: on here, I cant quite remember you all but I know there have been a few. Mamaxam and brillbride and some more!
> 
> Good luck to everyone due to test !
> x

Congrats on the diet! That's fantastic! Nice to have something else to focus on, isn't it. :)


----------



## stardust22

SquirrelGirl said:


> stardust22 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I havent been on here as much lately. Just trying to keep busy during the stressful time of TTC. I was so obsessed the first month we tried since the mmc (last month!) when I got the BFN I was gutted. So this time I have been busy on my diet. 8 pounds off in 4 weeks. Only have another 8 to go now.
> 
> I am now a couple days post ovulation and will be testing around 20th May.
> 
> Congrats to all the new :bfp: on here, I cant quite remember you all but I know there have been a few. Mamaxam and brillbride and some more!
> 
> Good luck to everyone due to test !
> x
> 
> Congrats on the diet! That's fantastic! Nice to have something else to focus on, isn't it. :)Click to expand...

Thanks hun. Its certainly made my 3 week build up to ov go quicker and I feel fantastic. I have about 10 days till testing OMG!!! I might try and wait for AF but that will be hard LOL. Like I will wait when I have a superdrug early and a first response, oh and a digi all in my drawer from last month!


----------



## fluterby429

good day ladies and I hope all you wonderful momma's have having a fabulous Mother's Day!

Love seeing all the BFP's!! keep 'em coming!!!

afm...I'm getting a zit on my chin I'm afraid that might be an AF is on her way sign:cry: I'm still feeling some cramps here and there too. I hate this dang 2ww


----------



## Firedancer41

fluterby429 said:


> good day ladies and I hope all you wonderful momma's have having a fabulous Mother's Day!
> 
> Love seeing all the BFP's!! keep 'em coming!!!
> 
> afm...I'm getting a zit on my chin I'm afraid that might be an AF is on her way sign:cry: I'm still feeling some cramps here and there too. I hate this dang 2ww

Oh honey that means nothing. I have always gotten bad pregnancy acne that lasted the 1st tri, so DO not count yourself out yet! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I've counted my zits on my chin and so far I have 11, 3 of them are white heads!!! lol


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey Mamaxm... it hit me earlier, the *real* reason you got your BFP is that you had that magical post number 2000!!!! :yellow:

I just hope post 3000 brings me my BFP!! and 4000 brings MyTurn hers! Let's keep the streak alive!!!! :happydance:


----------



## louloubabs

SquirrelGirl said:


> Hey Mamaxm... it hit me earlier, the *real* reason you got your BFP is that you had that magical post number 2000!!!! :yellow:
> 
> I just hope post 3000 brings me my BFP!! and 4000 brings MyTurn hers! Let's keep the streak alive!!!! :happydance:

OMG! Soooo true. I had totally forgotten about that!!! Haha.

XxX:kiss:


----------



## MyTurnYet

YAAAYYYYY!!!! I hope SG is right!!! Yesterday was playing with my twin niece and nephew and thinking "can't wait for my 4,000 post twins to get here!" :happydance:

SG, you're up next!!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey girls, just had a text from Hayley that comes on here as you know but has no internet until Friday. She is concerned as she just went to loo and wiped and has green snotty cm!! She asked me to post here to see what you ladies think. She is 6 dpo. x


----------



## MyTurnYet

Hmm...not sure what this means. Is she going to call dr.?


----------



## louloubabs

I had that a few days before my AF was due this month but never usually get it.......and I got my :bfp: so it could be a good sign :)

Fingers crossed for Hayley :D

:dust:

XxX:kiss:


----------



## MyTurnYet

SquirrelGirl said:


> Hey Mamaxm... it hit me earlier, the *real* reason you got your BFP is that you had that magical post number 2000!!!! :yellow:
> 
> I just hope post 3000 brings me my BFP!! and 4000 brings MyTurn hers! Let's keep the streak alive!!!! :happydance:

Based on this theory, just went back for kicks to see who had post 1,000 and it was...drum roll, please....AREIN!!!

Where are you AreIn?:telephone:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Why am I watching The Dorothy thing on TV lol. About who is going to be Dorothy at West End Musical lol....why!!!! lol And I watched it last week too!!! I must be loosing the plot lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ok so it will be a mad rush to get to 5000 post! haha
We will all be going mad on here.

Ok Hayley is texting me again and saying she has had it since Ov and asking is this normal. She has now decided I am her connection as no internet until Friday. lol. Good job I work from home and am on net all bloomin day hehe x


----------



## louloubabs

Haha, bless her. I had it from about 5dpo til about 10dpo I think. Didn't have it straight after O so I'm not sure about that one.......

XxX:kiss:


----------



## AreIn83

AF got me this morning.


----------



## winegums

i'm so sorry arein i think we all thought you had your bfp :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

So sorry Arein:hugs:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh no, AreIn, I'm sorry...:hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Nooooo....... AreIn, so so sorry to hear that!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## mom2daniel

Hi ladies congrats mamaxm on the bfp!!!!!! I am 13 dpo today I was going to test this weekend but decided to wait it out! I have been feeling very tired and for the past 4 days I have gotten sick at least 5 times and been having waves of nausea oh and I totally have no appetite !!!! Im hoping this is it but im thinking the worst! I keep you posted!!! BABY DUST*********


----------



## lynne192

i started the plan this month and done my first opk today day 7 and 2nd line was there here is the picture which was taken wee while later soo its little paler, posted thread as need advice!:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/Snapshot_20100509_4.jpg


----------



## soph77

So sorry arein, I had everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

So sorry Sarah!!!!!! We can stick it out together when your ready.......:hugs:


----------



## LuckyD

So, so sorry AreIn :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mamaxm

arein i'm honestly heartbroken :cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

sorry Aerin x x


----------



## rachael872211

really sorry arein xx


----------



## new mummy2010

WEll update on myself and for some opinions please
still no witch ladies now this is only my 2nd cycle since stopping bcp in feb 2010
there for this is my 3rd witchy im waiting on had some dodge tummy pains on thur&fri
thought she was on her way
nothing since except for the teeny bit of bloody streaked cm when i wiped on fri
where is she???Thinking 1st cycle was 25days,2nd was 26 days so maybe im still all messed up any advice girls? I was expecting to of o'd between the 25th-27th april if 26 or 28 day cycle.
I was very wet around the following sun which was the 2nd may(is it poss i was ov then?), now Df was away that weekend so thought we needed to catch egg before he went but obviously when he came back we BD on mon&tues is it poss i o'd late and implantation bleed fri or am i just been optamistic here HELP x x


----------



## rachael872211

lynne192 said:


> i started the plan this month and done my first opk today day 7 and 2nd line was there here is the picture which was taken wee while later soo its little paler, posted thread as need advice!:
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/Snapshot_20100509_4.jpg

What do you need advice on? x


----------



## Razcox

arein - So sorry the :witch: got you xxxx

Mamaxm - Yeah on the :bfp:! Sorry i didnt say anything earlier but stayed off for a couple of day due to a slight meltdown on friday! xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

hey new mummy, what date did your last cycle start?

Sara I am so sorry, I hope you are ok. 

I was due my AF yesterday but another BFN this morning and really achy legs and a tiny bit of ewcm (usually get before AF) so think shes coming. 

guess they two tests previously were evap lines 

:hi: everyone


----------



## wantingagirl

AF got me


----------



## Razcox

wantingagirl said:


> AF got me

Big :hug:


----------



## ale

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hey girls, just had a text from Hayley that comes on here as you know but has no internet until Friday. She is concerned as she just went to loo and wiped and has green snotty cm!! She asked me to post here to see what you ladies think. She is 6 dpo. x

if it's green then its most likely an infection. My friend had it real bad and when she went they told her it was vaginitis, an STD!!! but i sure hope its not that:hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

aww Arein and Wantingagirl...I'm so sorry AF got you...chin up on to the next cycle!!!

Lynne...your OPK doesn't look quite + yet but getting very close. How long is your cycle???

Still getting my giant zit on my chin lol...my back is killing me, I have a headache and my nose is stuff this morn. I'm pretty sure I need a new mattrewss and the weather is crap! I wish it meant more


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I keep thinking AF will come but I am ok either way really. If it does it does if it doesn't it doesn't. Easy either way lol


----------



## MyTurnYet

Good morning All. :hi: 

Just stopping in to say I'm in the 2WW and am EXTREMELY moody and cranky. Grrrr:growlmad: Bbs have been sore since last night. Please let this be a good sign! Could just be regular 'ol PMS though. :wacko:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

My boobs are normal and thats not normal hmmm


----------



## MyTurnYet

:hugs::hugs:Wantingagirl:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MyTurnYet

MissyMooMoo said:


> My boobs are normal and thats not normal hmmm

:rofl: :rofl: 

Just noticed your ticker that says you are 11DPO...what day will you be testing?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Im going to leave it until 13th and I am testing with Trying 4 3rd. We discussed this the other day hehe. Even though when I wake up in morning it will be like Night time where she is, but I told her I would have to test in morning for first urine obviously but I would wait for her to wake up and see what she gets as will be afternoon here when morning there. Sorry if confusing. hehehehe x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

But nothings been normal for me this month. I ov 3 days late, had no symptoms at all, boobs normal, no cramping, got a few zits on my chin thats about all I got. I just lite one of those insense things and it made me feel like throwing up lol. Thats about all really. But never used insense before so maybe that's normal (the wanting to throw up feeling) lol (with insense I mean lol)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

And my zits are yellow heads too and look horrible but I AM NOT PICKING THEM! lol


----------



## MyTurnYet

MissyMooMoo said:


> Im going to leave it until 13th and I am testing with Trying 4 3rd. We discussed this the other day hehe. Even though when I wake up in morning it will be like Night time where she is, but I told her I would have to test in morning for first urine obviously but I would wait for her to wake up and see what she gets as will be afternoon here when morning there. Sorry if confusing. hehehehe x

Oh my gosh, you have a test buddy?! That's so awesome!

LOL on the incense comment. :haha:

I've been feeling waves of nausea, too, but am entirely positive it's because my friend who just had a baby gave me all of her left-over prenatals. :sick: Definitely would be too early for nausea for me!

Keep us posted!!! xoxo :dust:


----------



## Firedancer41

lynne192 said:


> i started the plan this month and done my first opk today day 7 and 2nd line was there here is the picture which was taken wee while later soo its little paler, posted thread as need advice!:
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/Snapshot_20100509_4.jpg

Close, but not yet positive IMO...I would say most likely you'll get a + on CD8...


----------



## ttcstill

Firedancer41 said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> i started the plan this month and done my first opk today day 7 and 2nd line was there here is the picture which was taken wee while later soo its little paler, posted thread as need advice!:
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/Snapshot_20100509_4.jpg
> 
> Close, but not yet positive IMO...I would say most likely you'll get a + on CD8...Click to expand...

i would be testing more than once a day because i had one like that in the morning and it was unmistakeably positive later on that afternoon


----------



## ttcstill

Wanting...... im sorry hun :hugs:

I am cd4 AF is packing at :gun: and I am having some :coffee: watching the old :witch: get on her brrom as we speak...... :haha:


----------



## AreIn83

DH and I have decided to back off of everything for the next two months until I see the specialist. We're going back to NTNP, I'm just going to use my OvaCue and nothing else. No supplements, no temping. I need a break and so does he. We had a long talk last night and both of us are in a serious need of a break. We've been going strong for the last 18 months and we're tired. I love all of you girls, you've all been amazingly supportive. I'm staying on the boards but not using SMEP at least until I have some answers in July.


----------



## ttcstill

AreIn83 said:


> DH and I have decided to back off of everything for the next two months until I see the specialist. We're going back to NTNP, I'm just going to use my OvaCue and nothing else. No supplements, no temping. I need a break and so does he. We had a long talk last night and both of us are in a serious need of a break. We've been going strong for the last 18 months and we're tired. I love all of you girls, you've all been amazingly supportive. I'm staying on the boards but not using SMEP at least until I have some answers in July.

AWWWW........ I hope you end up with your :bfp: Please don't forget about us ...... good luck to you dear


----------



## ttcstill

Hi Tammy

Thank you for being patient with me while I got back to your reading. they show you guys having a baby boy and they Link him to mid June so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in. When trying to pinpoint the issues fertility wise, they are showing you as being good, I am showing his quality being a bit "poor" and probably the reason as to why things are taking so long. I would suggest you actually look into things that your husband can take that will help with fertiliy. there are things like astragalis, horny goat weed and false unicorn.

Here is the reading on your son.

When it comes to your son, they show him as someone who is always eager to see what is happening He likes to be included in everything. He is someone who I am seeing always being really mature for his age. He is someone who seems to see the good in everyone and is always very trust worthy. I am seeing him as someone who wants to do things the right way. Hes a bit of a stickler for the rules and prefers to do things by the book. I think you are going to find him as someone who is always going to think about things a bit more deeply than most others and can have a bit of a stronger emotional attachment to people and things than other people. He does not like to lead things astray, he prefers to be the helper. The one that "saves the day". he likes to go over and beyond what is expected and always surprising you and the people around him.

I am seeing him as someone who is genuine. You are going to find him being really mature, you know he is going to make the right decisions because he will often come to you and your husband for insight into what you guys both figure is right. hes not about to let people make decisions for him but he certainly appreciates when you guys give him a nudge in the right direction,

he can be a bit competitive, they show him as someone who likes to play basketball, but hes very much a team oriented person with slight leadership (they usually give him assistant captain responsibilities).

I am seeing him being really fast on his feet. They show his hair being lighter in color and having a bit of length to it. I am seeing him being considered attractive, hes got lighter colored eyes. I am seeing him having an oval shaped face, and him being around 5'10 in height with a slightly muscular build.

When it comes to career paths, they show him as a teacher. (high school)

When ti comes to marriage I am seeing him closer to 23. They will have one boy and two girls of their own.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

AreIn83 said:


> DH and I have decided to back off of everything for the next two months until I see the specialist. We're going back to NTNP, I'm just going to use my OvaCue and nothing else. No supplements, no temping. I need a break and so does he. We had a long talk last night and both of us are in a serious need of a break. We've been going strong for the last 18 months and we're tired. I love all of you girls, you've all been amazingly supportive. I'm staying on the boards but not using SMEP at least until I have some answers in July.

Oh hun, sending lots of love x :hugs:


----------



## LuckyD

AreIn83 said:


> DH and I have decided to back off of everything for the next two months until I see the specialist. We're going back to NTNP, I'm just going to use my OvaCue and nothing else. No supplements, no temping. I need a break and so does he. We had a long talk last night and both of us are in a serious need of a break. We've been going strong for the last 18 months and we're tired. I love all of you girls, you've all been amazingly supportive. I'm staying on the boards but not using SMEP at least until I have some answers in July.

Hope that the 'break' is good for you and your husband - maybe some relaxing time is just what you need. No wonder you are tired - hope you can regain some energy and strength and that you get some positive answers in July :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mom2daniel

Hi girls........hope all are well! I am 13 dpo (according to opk) I tested today and got BFN so ill just take it day by day and see if af comes!!!!


----------



## mom2daniel

sorry that is supposed to be 14 dpo!!!!LOL I tested late this afternoon cause I didnt have a test and had to go buy one when my son got out of school!!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

LuckyD said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> DH and I have decided to back off of everything for the next two months until I see the specialist. We're going back to NTNP, I'm just going to use my OvaCue and nothing else. No supplements, no temping. I need a break and so does he. We had a long talk last night and both of us are in a serious need of a break. We've been going strong for the last 18 months and we're tired. I love all of you girls, you've all been amazingly supportive. I'm staying on the boards but not using SMEP at least until I have some answers in July.
> 
> Hope that the 'break' is good for you and your husband - maybe some relaxing time is just what you need. No wonder you are tired - hope you can regain some energy and strength and that you get some positive answers in July :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


This was so well said, Lucky. Ditto. :hugs::hugs::hugs: We'll miss you, but will be here when you get back, AreIn. By the way, I think I just got your screenname...is it a homophone for "RN"?


----------



## AreIn83

MyTurn-Yep! I never get asked what it means but that's exactly right.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

AreIn83 said:


> MyTurn-Yep! I never get asked what it means but that's exactly right.

Mystery Solved!!! :thumbup:

When I first started seeing your posts, I assumed it meant your name was Erin or something like that! Then I was confused when I realized your name was Sara... 


Hope your break treats you and OH well. Definitely sounds like a good time to step back and relax.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Oh and geez, MyTurn, way to break out the English edumacation there with "homophone"!! That really made me think! ... like.. I know what a homonym is.... but have i ever heard of a homophone?? Not sure I ever have!! :rofl:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Ok, to be fair, I'm an English major and still had to look it up to make sure I had the correct word for it! :haha: I almost called it an alliteration...can you imagine? Homophone is a type of homonym...it means two words that sound the same but are spelled differently (and have different meanings).

I'm impressed with AreIn's cleverness for coming up with it!

:hugs:AreIn:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

wantingagirl said:


> hey new mummy, what date did your last cycle start?
> 
> Sara I am so sorry, I hope you are ok.
> 
> I was due my AF yesterday but another BFN this morning and really achy legs and a tiny bit of ewcm (usually get before AF) so think shes coming.
> 
> guess they two tests previously were evap lines
> 
> :hi: everyone

Hi wanting last month my af came on the 13th april 
AF got me yesterday after i came off laptop typical!
Sorry she got you too wanting
im totally confused am i having 25,26 or now this one which was 27 days cycles???? How do you work them out ? It should of come sat 25 day,
sun for 26 day or tues(TODAY) for 28 day cycle? HELP:wacko::wacko:


----------



## new mummy2010

AreIn83 said:


> DH and I have decided to back off of everything for the next two months until I see the specialist. We're going back to NTNP, I'm just going to use my OvaCue and nothing else. No supplements, no temping. I need a break and so does he. We had a long talk last night and both of us are in a serious need of a break. We've been going strong for the last 18 months and we're tired. I love all of you girls, you've all been amazingly supportive. I'm staying on the boards but not using SMEP at least until I have some answers in July.

Hi sara hope you stay in touch lots of luck for the future x x:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! How is everyone doing today??

AreIn - Enjoy the break and i am sure you will be back soon and getting that :bfp: ASAP. TTC can be a long and rocky road and takes a lot out of everyone xxxxx

AFM - Decided i am going to TTC this month and will be BDing tonight (DH was too tired last night - why is that always the way when you know OV is on its way??) with a softcup and preseed. Left it a bit late so not sure we will get any where but i have to try anyway.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Arein - Have a wonderful break and we will see you in the next few months when you are refreshed and revitilised and ready to get your BFP! XXX


----------



## mom2daniel

well Im out this month(af came this morning).....so its cycle day 1 only 12 day till the big O !!!! LOL baby dust******


----------



## fluterby429

AreIn enjoy your break...a couple of my friends took a break NTNP and ended up preggo. They say it was probably cause the stress of TTC was no longer there. GL girl and hope to see ya back soon.

afm...I'm either 6 or 7dpo my cp is really high and soft and cm changed from creamy to watery. I have no idea what all that means lol...I'm still learning


----------



## ttcstill

Good Morning ladies....... cd6 for me and I am ready for my BFP........... hope everyone is well....... my chart looks shitty cause I haven't temped since cd 2 but I needed a short break from all the hum drum...... :dust:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I never temp, just use CBFM and CBOPK X Couldn't be doing with all that temping stuff lol


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi missy how you doing? Have you tested again yet?


----------



## Beccaface

Well, my witch got me today.
SOOOO, i'm going to try this SMEP out.
:D


----------



## winegums

hey hun welcome to smep ;) xxx


----------



## Beccaface

Hiii :]
Can some give me the jist, I think i MAY of got it.

I start Bd'ing on cycle day 8 every other day?
And do OV kits from day 10?
xx


----------



## Beccaface

Although, how would that work?
I have a REALLY short cycle.
xx


----------



## ale

ATTENTION SOFTCUP USERS!!!


Im needing some advice here, i just started using softcups last night, and after i put it in, like 3 minutes after that my stomach and back started cramping?? Has anyone had that happen to them the first time they used softcups? I had troubles taking it out! But i finally got a grip on to it and pulled it out! ANY ADVICE?


----------



## rachael872211

Arein - hope to see you back soon. x

Ok, I done the baking powder thing, didnt touch my cervix and it is seriously stinging! Is this normal? does anyone know?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

New Mummy - No I am hanging fire until 13th and testing with Trying43rd. We both made a pact lol x


----------



## Razcox

ale said:


> ATTENTION SOFTCUP USERS!!!
> 
> 
> Im needing some advice here, i just started using softcups last night, and after i put it in, like 3 minutes after that my stomach and back started cramping?? Has anyone had that happen to them the first time they used softcups? I had troubles taking it out! But i finally got a grip on to it and pulled it out! ANY ADVICE?

I never had anything like this before, maybe you are putting them in too high?? Sorry i couldnt be of more help x


----------



## ale

Razcox said:


> ale said:
> 
> 
> ATTENTION SOFTCUP USERS!!!
> 
> 
> Im needing some advice here, i just started using softcups last night, and after i put it in, like 3 minutes after that my stomach and back started cramping?? Has anyone had that happen to them the first time they used softcups? I had troubles taking it out! But i finally got a grip on to it and pulled it out! ANY ADVICE?
> 
> I never had anything like this before, maybe you are putting them in too high?? Sorry i couldnt be of more help xClick to expand...

umm i dont know?? i dont even know where my cervix is?? lol i kind of just put it in like a tampon and after i got to a certain point (tmi alert!) my body kind of sucked it up and i was like ok?? I hope this is right?:shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

MissyMooMoo said:


> New Mummy - No I am hanging fire until 13th and testing with Trying43rd. We both made a pact lol x

Fx'ed for you both :dust:


----------



## new mummy2010

Has anyone used the saliva opk's?? 
Got one today could do with some advice of when to start using it and how good they are?


----------



## AreIn83

Ale, if you have it right up against your cervix, that can cause cramping.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

New Mummy - No didn't even know they had saliva opk's sorry hmmmm


----------



## Anxious5

Cd 11 for me ladies this is my first mnth for smep..Sorry to those who got Af and goodluck to those waiting to test!!!


----------



## winegums

missy she may mean the saliva microscope

you look at your dribble through a special microscope and before ovulation the pattern of cells is meant to change

its funny because its more complicated than opks but less accurate!! you would think it would be more accurate!!

the thing is you can get one for probably about £15 so depending on the length of TTC you can save money from not keep buying opks!!!!

xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

Beccaface said:


> Hiii :]
> Can some give me the jist, I think i MAY of got it.
> 
> I start Bd'ing on cycle day 8 every other day?
> And do OV kits from day 10?
> xx

Your ticker says you are due to ovulate on day 7 or 8, so if that is the case, you would need to start OPKs sooner. CD4 or 5, perhaps?


----------



## Beccaface

Cool :]
Hehe.
Thanks.
xx


----------



## Firedancer41

So SMEP question. Ignore my ticker-I don't believe I have ov'ed yet. Today is +OPK #3, so I am *hoping* today is ov day. Assuming it is, this is my third BD in a row after the 1st +opk, but my instinct is telling me NOT to skip tomorrow's BD. My reasoning is that, under ideal situations, the 3 days in a row should hit the day before o, the day OF, and the day after. Should I keep going until the day after my o, then skip a day and go for the insurance BD? All I know is it better come soon because I am getting exhausted LOL


----------



## Barbiebaby

Hey girls, hope you are doing ok? I'm in the TWW now and slowly starting to lose my PMA! I've stuck to the plan to the letter although not using Opks. I just found out my sister is 4 weeks pg. Whilst I'm really mega happy for her I feel so jealous and quite miserable to be honest. It's wretched, I hate being jealous! I just feel like it's taking over my life at the mo! TTC is all I think about! Going to test on 21st may if the witch doesn't sneak up on me before that....! It's going to be a loooooong wait!


----------



## keepsmiling

i got my 1st pos pok today,, how long shud i keep bding 4,, weve bd the past 2 nites xx


----------



## brillbride

hi missymoo---

hope u get ur BFP soon...xxx

hope u keepin wel...xx


----------



## Firedancer41

keepsmiling said:


> i got my 1st pos pok today,, how long shud i keep bding 4,, weve bd the past 2 nites xx

According to the plan, you should BD the day of the +opk plus the next 2 days, skip a day, and then have an insurance BD :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

my nipples have gone like door knobs and are throbbing like hell and on fire and I have veins all over my bbs. I haven't had usual PMS symptoms as usually have full boobs from ov but this time this weird boob feeling has just started today. No cramps as if af is coming. Only got cramps on cd7 and cd8 and nothing since. Also had a massive amount of white cm in my panties that was in abundance and almost scary really. Doing a :test: on 13th. What you think?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

brillbride said:


> hi missymoo---
> 
> hope u get ur BFP soon...xxx
> 
> hope u keepin wel...xx

Hi my lovely,,,, so missed you was think about you today! xxx Yeah good here, you ok? xx:flower::flower:


----------



## rachael872211

Missy it sounds great! Cant wait for you to test on 13th. xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Rachael - I keep feeling like....no it just can't happen to me, but then I remembered what Mamaxm said, don't go off gut feeling etc etc. lol


----------



## brillbride

MissyMooMoo said:


> my nipples have gone like door knobs and are throbbing like hell and on fire and I have veins all over my bbs. I haven't had usual PMS symptoms as usually have full boobs from ov but this time this weird boob feeling has just started today. No cramps as if af is coming. Only got cramps on cd7 and cd8 and nothing since. Also had a massive amount of white cm in my panties that was in abundance and almost scary really. Doing a :test: on 13th. What you think?




MissyMooMoo said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> hi missymoo---
> 
> hope u get ur BFP soon...xxx
> 
> hope u keepin wel...xx
> 
> Hi my lovely,,,, so missed you was think about you today! xxx Yeah good here, you ok? xx:flower::flower:Click to expand...

I have my fingers crossed for you missy moo--im fine--im having loads of CM, sore boobies, slightly nauseous, got my 2-3 on digi.xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Brillbride - Awww glad everything is going good for you and love watching your lil beanie jumping boxes. So cute!! hehe


----------



## winegums

missy iv had loads of white cm and looked it up and everywhere said if egg isnt fertalised ur cm can come out white and creamy? i feel really dissapointed as thats what mine is like....... is that what yours is like? have you seen anything saying positive things about it? xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ive heard that you can have lots and be preggars so yeah lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Brillbride - you mentioned you have lots of cm...is it white lol. sorry for tmi!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Winegums - Noticed you have 8 days until testing...my white cm is so much that it is actually thick on panites (sorry tmi) but it has only just started to do this from yesterday and I test tomorrow and I didn't get any of this until now if this makes any difference


----------



## winegums

ohhh ok sorry missy ignore me!!! i was looking up cm in the days following ovulation. damnit doesnt sound good for me this month :( xxx


----------



## brillbride

MissyMooMoo said:


> Brillbride - you mentioned you have lots of cm...is it white lol. sorry for tmi!

it is slightly white--/ watery---just checked there now-- kinda dark white (cream coloured) and thickesh-:baby::baby:

hope the testing 2mor goes well...xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Did you have to go to doctors when you got your bfp? Or can you just ring and tell them you are preggars? Also do they organise the First Scan? x


----------



## Anxious5

brillbride said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> my nipples have gone like door knobs and are throbbing like hell and on fire and I have veins all over my bbs. I haven't had usual PMS symptoms as usually have full boobs from ov but this time this weird boob feeling has just started today. No cramps as if af is coming. Only got cramps on cd7 and cd8 and nothing since. Also had a massive amount of white cm in my panties that was in abundance and almost scary really. Doing a :test: on 13th. What you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> hi missymoo---
> 
> hope u get ur BFP soon...xxx
> 
> hope u keepin wel...xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi my lovely,,,, so missed you was think about you today! xxx Yeah good here, you ok? xx:flower::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for you missy moo--im fine--im having loads of CM, sore boobies, slightly nauseous, got my 2-3 on digi.xxClick to expand...

Congrats!!!!


----------



## brillbride

MissyMooMoo said:


> Did you have to go to doctors when you got your bfp? Or can you just ring and tell them you are preggars? Also do they organise the First Scan? x


you are supposed to book an appointment with the doctor and tell them that you are pregnant at the appointment--then they organise your first scan at 12wks (thats the norm in N.Ireland) if u know what consultant you would rather have you can say at your appointment..if u dont know--u can get anyone

However---after my MC at 12 wks last yr-- I am bypassing doing that and im going straight to a private doctor....they only do a scan at 8 wks though :(

xxxxxx


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

MyTurnYet said:


> This was so well said, Lucky. Ditto. :hugs::hugs::hugs: We'll miss you, but will be here when you get back, AreIn. By the way, I think I just got your screenname...is it a homophone for "RN"?

AreIn - Im so thick, RN?? You're name is Sara... confused :wacko:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> This was so well said, Lucky. Ditto. :hugs::hugs::hugs: We'll miss you, but will be here when you get back, AreIn. By the way, I think I just got your screenname...is it a homophone for "RN"?
> 
> AreIn - Im so thick, RN?? You're name is Sara... confused :wacko:Click to expand...

Sara is a Registered Nurse (RN). :) Pretty clever!


----------



## fluterby429

Wow I always miss so much on this thread lol...missymoo fx'd for you girl!!!

I'm 6/7dpo today and my bb's are getting sore but this happened to me last month too. I think it is new horomonal thing I got going on since the reversal. For the past two days I've been feeling some pulls/twinges of pain on the left side. I mostly feel like I'm out this month since I can't really pin point anything completely out of the norm. I'm still getting used to be whole again


----------



## nevertogether

missy - one more day until you are testing :happydance: 

fluter - fingers cross for you mami! you deserve this :bfp:!


----------



## new mummy2010

come on missy test, test!!!
So winegums are these saliva microscopes rubbish?
my mum got it bless was really wanting a clearblue smiley face one but hey ho


----------



## new mummy2010

Also being doing some research and working on a cycle avv lasting between 25-28days i should ovulate/be fertile between cycle days 10-15
so my question is with a span of poss 5days where ov could happen when do i do saliva tests?
really want a cbopk but funds are tight nearlly holiday time


----------



## winegums

noo they are not rubbish :D just a bit complicated i suppose itslike looking at the darkness of lines on opks u need to look for the 'ferning' shape in the cells which sometimes might be hard to dertimine. and easier / harder for different people.....

i think you test your saliva every day until you see the 'ferning' which means your going to ovulate... but you said check between cycle day 10-15 be careful i have a regular 28 day cycle and this is my first month using opks. i nearly stopped at cd15 / 16 as i thought they wernt working... in the end i did one on i think it was about cd17 or 18 and i ovulated!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## new mummy2010

still dont know if my cycles are settled yet as only 3rd sice coming off bcp
think i may be striving for a 28 day
had 25,26 and now 27 this month
not even sure if i am ovulating used opks first cycle and got some faint lines didnt bother this one though


----------



## Razcox

Morning all how is everyone doing???

Missy - Cant wait for you to test the (.)(.) are a good sign as is the CM. I had LOTS of creamy off white/snotty CM where as i am normally a bit dry when AF is due. Sending lots of :dust: your way. xx

AFM - Temps have gone up a tiny bit but still below the cover line, CP is still high and open with EWCM so i dont think i have OVed yet which is a good job as DH is 'not in the mood'! Really they have one job to do in all this and they seem to struggle to do that . . . Anyone else DH go on strike right when you need them? Run out of OPKs so just having to go on temps now and see what happens.

:hug: to all xxx


----------



## ale

AreIn83 said:


> Ale, if you have it right up against your cervix, that can cause cramping.

i dont know where my cervix is??!! lol so im not sure if im putting it in right or not:cry:


----------



## keepsmiling

i got 23 very pos opks yesterday,,, how many days do i need to bd for, xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

thats supposed to say 3 lol not 23 !! lol


----------



## ttcstill

ale..... if you put your fingers up there you can feel your cervix it is usually not hard to reach and you will know when you feel it.....it will feel hard in comparision to everything else up there.


----------



## AreIn83

Ale-If you insert your fingers into your vagina and bear down just a bit, something hard should bump into them. That's your cervix. It will feel round with an indentation in the middle. Don't mess too much though, you can irritate your cervix or make it bleed.


----------



## ale

oh gosh im nerveous to do that! i tried before and didnt feel anything! I just kept going in and going in and i was like forget it! i dont know what im looking for! AND i was scared to look for it since my nurse said it was facing downwards? dont know what that mean...


----------



## rachael872211

Ale - not really sure. Maybe if it's facing downwards it's facing more towards the wall. Do u feel anything when you try? 

Keepsmiling I read your first post and was like whoa! 23! That's a bad poas addict! Lol. 

Missy of course it can happen for you and it will. I know what you mean though. It feels sureall. X


----------



## ale

do you mean do i feel anything when i have sex?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ale said:


> do you mean do i feel anything when i have sex?

Ale, you can't really feel the cervix when you have sex but I never really felt my cervix until I started all this TTC. I can tell you that all cervix feel like a mini donut. Yes!!! They are shaped like a mini donut and if you put 2 fingers inside and push a little back you will come to the end of your vagina and there you will feel your cervix. It actually has walls too, a bit like a mound in a field. I wish I could draw a diagram for you but all I can say is it feels like a donut and has a little hole in the middle. You will know when you get to it because you cannot go further. If you try to go further you will go behind is and you would be bearing BACK and UP which is where the seminal pool is (This is were the sperms sit and wait whilst climbing the walls of your cervix to get up the hole). I hope this helps. 

If you just relax and push upwards and backwards you should definately find it. If you don't get your OH to do it and I bet he can feel this. GL! :thumbup:

Very clinical I know but I got my OH to check out my cervix once as I had a bump on it, turned out to be nothing in the end after a quick check up from my gyno. He said the cervix has a posterior and an anterior lip and it was just that my anterior lip sits more forwards that the posterior. Also I had twins so this can change the formation of your cervix and it heals in the shape of a puckered mouth afterwards.
xx:flower:


----------



## ale

thanks for the reply missy! iM just a little wirded out about putting my fingers in there. everytime i do it feels nasty and i just feel weird! my OH has big fingers so it hurts when he does it!! lol im going to try againt today...:kiss:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ale said:


> thanks for the reply missy! iM just a little wirded out about putting my fingers in there. everytime i do it feels nasty and i just feel weird! my OH has big fingers so it hurts when he does it!! lol im going to try againt today...:kiss:


Awww don't feel it's awful, it's just you! Only your body. I think you should just relax about it and it really is a very natural thing. There is nothing bad or nasty about it. Have a wee glass of wine and then try it again. One of the best ways to do this is maybe in the bath also. :thumbup::flower:


----------



## ale

i just felt it missy!!! i felt the little hole too :blush:.... ok its soft and im cd 7


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ale said:


> i just felt it missy!!! i felt the little hole too :blush:.... ok its soft and im cd 7

Great!! hehe. I know that it is supposed to be low and hard (almost like the tip of your nose) when you are not at ovulation stage. As ovulation approaches the cervix starts to go higher but the hole opens ever so slightly until ovulation happens, this is when the cervix goes very soft (almost like touching your lips). Hope this helps x:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

If you are on cd7 I would think that it would actually be at the low and hard stage. Because you have never felt your cervix before I would say that you have no comparison really. It may feel soft to you but you haven't felt it when you ovulate. There can be a difference. Only slight but there is. I have felt this difference and it is there but very slight. It always feels soft because it is full of blood vessels and it is well lubricated with all your cm etc etc. But I bet when you actually ovulate it would feel even softer but you won't really notice this yet because you haven't felt it or compared it before lol. Ok, how long is your cycle approx usually? x


----------



## ale

MissyMooMoo said:


> ale said:
> 
> 
> i just felt it missy!!! i felt the little hole too :blush:.... ok its soft and im cd 7
> 
> Great!! hehe. I know that it is supposed to be low and hard (almost like the tip of your nose) when you are not at ovulation stage. As ovulation approaches the cervix starts to go higher but the hole opens ever so slightly until ovulation happens, this is when the cervix goes very soft (almost like touching your lips). Hope this helps x:thumbup:Click to expand...

ok well, how do i know the position?? Like to hole was in the middle, it was soft, and when i pushed in the hole, it felt a little open? AF started may 6, medium flow, may 7 medium flow, may 8 light, may 9 spotting, BD that night and had EWCM that was stretchy?? After BD was spotting a little, no spotting during BD though.. Next day a tiny bit of blood, the next day was gone, and today nothing again, watery cm.. and its soft... I have been dry fore the past months and i finally had EWCM but ad cd5?? what could this mean? Last month i ovulated at cd 21-23?


----------



## ale

MissyMooMoo said:


> If you are on cd7 I would think that it would actually be at the low and hard stage. Because you have never felt your cervix before I would say that you have no comparison really. It may feel soft to you but you haven't felt it when you ovulate. There can be a difference. Only slight but there is. I have felt this difference and it is there but very slight. It always feels soft because it is full of blood vessels and it is well lubricated with all your cm etc etc. But I bet when you actually ovulate it would feel even softer but you won't really notice this yet because you haven't felt it or compared it before lol. Ok, how long is your cycle approx usually? x

im not sure!! last month was 35 days, month before that was 40, month before that was crazy, had vaginal infection so i was bleeding all over the place so im not sure. Oct. , nov. and dec. where 28 days... so i can really tell you.. i just started charting last month


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ale - Ok me for example. My cycles are 32 - 35 days and I ovulate on cd17 - cd 20. My EWCM happens around the week before Ovulation occurs. If you go by EWCM it will not be a good enough indicator of when you ovulate. I use CBFM and OPK's but I do not chart. By the time I get my LH Surge I have already had a weeks worth of EWCM. How did you know that you ovulated on cd21-21 last month, did you use OPK's?


----------



## Anxious5

keepsmiling said:


> thats supposed to say 3 lol not 23 !! lol

I was gonna say you need to be on the poas group therepy thread... Lol


----------



## ale

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ale - Ok me for example. My cycles are 32 - 35 days and I ovulate on cd17 - cd 20. My EWCM happens around the week before Ovulation occurs. If you go by EWCM it will not be a good enough indicator of when you ovulate. I use CBFM and OPK's but I do not chart. By the time I get my LH Surge I have already had a weeks worth of EWCM. How did you know that you ovulated on cd21-21 last month, did you use OPK's?

yes ma'm, used opk's.. i had a pos. at cd 13.... but then i had +'s at cd 19, 20 and 21... then back to neg on cd 22... i had stopped using opks at cd 14 cause it was back to neg. but i was dry the whole time even at cd 13.. so at cd 19 i had EWCM, so i was like ok? took an opk and was positive for 3 days and my temp went up to 97.9 cd 19-21 then after cd 21 it went up to 98.4, thats how i knew i ovulated


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I would be guessing that if you are on cd7 and you have a cycle of 35 - 40 you won't be anywhere near ovulation yet on cd7. If you are getting EWCM then it is early but not impossible and there is nothing wrong with this fact. Your cervix will be low and hard and as I said when you get to around cd 17,18,19 onwards until you ovulate on around cd21 as you said, your cervix will go high and open ready for sperms to swim up and it will also go soft like your lips. You should do LOTS of good quality BD around this time. Your cycle is very similar to mine so I would go the SMEP route of starting every other day from around cd8 or cd10 then when you get your LH Surge do that night, then the next nights after, then miss a night, then the insurance bd! How long have you been TTC may I ask and how old are you? x


----------



## ale

missymoomoo said:


> i would be guessing that if you are on cd7 and you have a cycle of 35 - 40 you won't be anywhere near ovulation yet on cd7. If you are getting ewcm then it is early but not impossible and there is nothing wrong with this fact. Your cervix will be low and hard and as i said when you get to around cd 17,18,19 onwards until you ovulate on around cd21 as you said, your cervix will go high and open ready for sperms to swim up and it will also go soft like your lips. You should do lots of good quality bd around this time. Your cycle is very similar to mine so i would go the smep route of starting every other day from around cd8 or cd10 then when you get your lh surge do that night, then the next nights after, then miss a night, then the insurance bd! How long have you been ttc may i ask and how old are you? X



ive been trying to conceive for 3 + years


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well my body is really weird too because I get this EWCM a week before, every day, in abundance and then when I get my LH Surge it starts to disappear and I think like, "where the hell are you now I need you" lol. So I know what you mean, but I use Preseed then x I don't think you can go on EWCM and also once you get your Pos on the OPK you should really just stop and BD BD BD lol. I was stupid this month and I kept testing + on opk for 6 days solid!!! It cost me extra money and it confused me but then I read that it is not unusual for this to carry on giving you + for so long on OPK as the Estrogen stays in your body for a while and takes a while for it to leave hence all the continuous + opks lol


----------



## nevertogether

i'm not an expert at this at all, but perhaps your body is gearing up to O at the beginning of the cycle, but it doesn't, so then it does mid cycle when supposed to? just a thought!


----------



## ale

nevertogether said:


> i'm not an expert at this at all, but perhaps your body is gearing up to O at the beginning of the cycle, but it doesn't, so then it does mid cycle when supposed to? just a thought!

thats the same thing one of the ladies on BNB told me...:shrug:


----------



## Anxious5

This was going to be my first mnth to try smep but dh must have drank something cuz he has been wanting to bd everything day since cd6... Maybe can try again NeXT mnth, lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ale said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> i'm not an expert at this at all, but perhaps your body is gearing up to O at the beginning of the cycle, but it doesn't, so then it does mid cycle when supposed to? just a thought!
> 
> thats the same thing one of the ladies on BNB told me...:shrug:Click to expand...

Yes this is possible also. :thumbup:


----------



## ale

MissyMooMoo said:


> Well my body is really weird too because I get this EWCM a week before, every day, in abundance and then when I get my LH Surge it starts to disappear and I think like, "where the hell are you now I need you" lol. So I know what you mean, but I use Preseed then x I don't think you can go on EWCM and also once you get your Pos on the OPK you should really just stop and BD BD BD lol. I was stupid this month and I kept testing + on opk for 6 days solid!!! It cost me extra money and it confused me but then I read that it is not unusual for this to carry on giving you + for so long on OPK as the Estrogen stays in your body for a while and takes a while for it to leave hence all the continuous + opks lol

well just yesterday, i started taking evening primrose oil tablets, and i bought the preseed and softcups... Im using those 3 things for the first time this month so i hope i get my BFP!!!:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have this massive zit on my eyebrow right now and it feels like a volcano about to erupt and its actually giving me headache :-( lol 
I HATE EYEBROW SPOTS!! THEY HURT ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhghggggggg booooo


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ale - got the softcups and used them once this cycle lol, preseed too, robittusin too. The works! Bring it on! hehe


----------



## nevertogether

missy that is so gross :rofl: you crack me up girl. testing day tomorrow! you know it's tomorrow in 4 hours from now in germany. you should test then, hehe.


----------



## ale

MissyMooMoo said:


> I have this massive zit on my eyebrow right now and it feels like a volcano about to erupt and its actually giving me headache :-( lol
> I HATE EYEBROW SPOTS!! THEY HURT ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhghggggggg booooo

lol ewww??? i hate those things:wacko::haha:


----------



## ale

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ale - got the softcups and used them once this cycle lol, preseed too, robittusin too. The works! Bring it on! hehe

i hope it worked!!! i think you should test today!!! and let me know if it worked.. fx'd TEST TEST!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Nevertogether - it would be even grosser if my oh wanted to sqeeze it like he did earlier!! lol

Well its 19.19 her in uk now and I have to do it in morning sorry:cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Everyone keeps saying TEST TEST TEST! lol 
Patience is a virtue. Morning is fine lol x


----------



## nevertogether

ahhhhh you're killing me! haha. my DH would be the same. he's so gross sometimes, haha. ok i will wait. ugggghh.. :shrug: if you get your :bfp: i would like a detailed description of everything you did in my inbox. :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ok nevertogether will detail everything and I must be so sad because trust me I remember hahaha


----------



## ale

haha i know right!! me too!! details!! but at least somebody has patience because i dont!


----------



## ale

ill be back girls!! DH is on his way home from work.. Bout to hop in the shower and look pretty for him so when he comes home i can get some good lovin! HAHAHA:happydance:


----------



## Firedancer41

ale said:


> ill be back girls!! DH is on his way home from work.. Bout to hop in the shower and look pretty for him so when he comes home i can get some good lovin! HAHAHA:happydance:

:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ale said:


> ill be back girls!! DH is on his way home from work.. Bout to hop in the shower and look pretty for him so when he comes home i can get some good lovin! HAHAHA:happydance:

Ok speak soon TAKE CARE! Have fun hehe:flower:


----------



## ale

MissyMooMoo said:


> ale said:
> 
> 
> ill be back girls!! DH is on his way home from work.. Bout to hop in the shower and look pretty for him so when he comes home i can get some good lovin! HAHAHA:happydance:
> 
> Ok speak soon TAKE CARE! Have fun hehe:flower:Click to expand...

HAHA i will try! And i better hear from you and your BFP


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh you will lol xx


----------



## keepsmiling

when u testing missymoo xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

keepsmiling - tomorrow hun x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

The Green Witch is casting my spells tonight and sending my Bracelet out in the post. I have emailed her 4 times now asking different things and credit to her,...she has responded promptly and answered all of my questions. She also said she would let me know when she has completed my spells this evening. Just so I know and can feel positive and sure! x


----------



## ale

girls i inserted the softcup again and this time i dont feel it!! so im guessing i did it right! no cramping either! thanks girl for the advice


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ale - Brilliant! yeah you should'nt feel a thing. I never did when I pushed mine in. You go back and then it kinda just sucks it up and moulds it around your cervix. Pretty neat invention I say! Good old Instead!! hehe


----------



## ale

lol the first time i used it i freaked out cuz it sucked it in and im like omg?? is that normal??:haha:


----------



## xshell79

hi all... were trying smep this cycle and using softcups....used my first softcup tonight was pretty easy i just hope they come out as easy as it went in lol

:dust: :dust: 

to everyone


----------



## MissyMooMoo

xshell - they do come out easy. Just push your finger up until you feel that plastic rim that will be sitting underneath your pubic bone and then push your finger up inside the rim to release the suction. Then it just comes out real easy x


----------



## xshell79

thanks missymoomoo

the things us ladies have to do ey....all worth it in the end!


----------



## ttcstill

Okay ladies so I am definitely seeing the reprocussions of the chemical...... I bleed heavy for 3 days and have been spotting ever since.... today I have a lot of watery CM with a brown tint to it I am assuming that is from the chemical.... but normally my cycles are very fast as the :witch: and I do not get along very well..... :haha: TMI I know but we will see.......maybe I will get lucky like Morgan did and get my :bfp: now..... fx'd


----------



## ttcstill

oh ya I almost forgot to tell you all that my opk's are already almost positive!!!! Weird cause I don't normally O until cd 13 or so..... If they keep this up I will O cd 9 or 10


----------



## rachael872211

I hope so this time ttcstill! 

Missy I have missed something.......what is the green witch thing? Also, what time in the morning are you testing tomorrow? I really cant wait! lol. x


----------



## ale

ttcstill said:


> oh ya I almost forgot to tell you all that my opk's are already almost positive!!!! Weird cause I don't normally O until cd 13 or so..... If they keep this up I will O cd 9 or 10

hey! im at cd 7 too!! and my opk's are getting there too!! hehe:flower:


----------



## ttcstill

I am feeling ery positive for this cycle, not sure why I just really believe that this is our month!


----------



## ale

ttcstill said:


> I am feeling ery positive for this cycle, not sure why I just really believe that this is our month!

have y been trying anything different this month?? im trying preseed, softcups and evening primrose oil for the first time this month.. hope it works


----------



## ttcstill

I am using preseed and softcups for the second month.


----------



## ale

ttcstill said:


> I am using preseed and softcups for the second month.

well i hope it works for us


----------



## MyTurnYet

This was my first cycle using softcups, too, but have no idea if I had them in, right! Had some issues w/ leakage. 

Ale, saw your post about the cramps and then others said maybe you pushed too high? I was reading with interest because I haven't quite figured it out, either.:haha: I've been advised to push "down and back."


----------



## MyTurnYet

MissyMooMoo said:


> ale - Brilliant! yeah you should'nt feel a thing. I never did when I pushed mine in. You go back and then it kinda just sucks it up and moulds it around your cervix. Pretty neat invention I say! Good old Instead!! hehe

Oh no, I didn't get the suction thing. I hope I didn't mess up the benefits of softcups!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

nevertogether said:


> ahhhhh you're killing me! haha. my DH would be the same. he's so gross sometimes, haha. ok i will wait. ugggghh.. :shrug: if you get your :bfp: i would like a detailed description of everything you did in my inbox. :D

Ohhhh, I want details, too!

Missy, I'll be checking first thing in the AM. GOOD LUCK!! :thumbup::dust:


----------



## new mummy2010

FX'ED for missy and any other testers today x x
TTCSTILL i have afeeling you will get your BFP this month hun
Anyway im feeling positive today end of af light spotting and ready to rock!! Well soon and before we srarted TTc i did say i wanted my BFP in june so not looking like a fellow whale on the beach lol x x


----------



## nevertogether

ok it's the morning here now and i'm ready for missy's test. hehe. ::patiently waiting::


----------



## rachael872211

Im waiting too. Lol.


----------



## Razcox

Ale and TTCstill - Good luck in the coming days catching that egg, get BDing and send in the troops :)

I am also waiting for the testers but i think because of the time difference they were going to wait until the afternoon when both tests would be in . . . 

AFM - I had a temp rise this morning so i OVed yesterday :happydance: we BDed last night with preseed and softcups and on Sat so our chances arent great but we gave it a shot. Once again i am in the 2WW . . .


----------



## soph77

I'm testing in the morning!!! FXed for 2 pink lines!!


----------



## ale

MyTurnYet said:


> This was my first cycle using softcups, too, but have no idea if I had them in, right! Had some issues w/ leakage.
> 
> Ale, saw your post about the cramps and then others said maybe you pushed too high? I was reading with interest because I haven't quite figured it out, either.:haha: I've been advised to push "down and back."

yea i did that the second time and it worked! thanks


----------



## ale

Razcox said:


> Ale and TTCstill - Good luck in the coming days catching that egg, get BDing and send in the troops :)
> 
> I am also waiting for the testers but i think because of the time difference they were going to wait until the afternoon when both tests would be in . . .
> 
> AFM - I had a temp rise this morning so i OVed yesterday :happydance: we BDed last night with preseed and softcups and on Sat so our chances arent great but we gave it a shot. Once again i am in the 2WW . . .

haha thanks hun


----------



## rachael872211

Soph. Good luck. I'm not really sure what your morning will be for my morning. I'm thinking it will be late tonight :-s 

Do u have any symptoms? Fingers crossed for u. X


----------



## stardust22

soph77 said:


> I'm testing in the morning!!! FXed for 2 pink lines!!

Good luck for tomorrow!
x


----------



## Razcox

soph77 said:


> I'm testing in the morning!!! FXed for 2 pink lines!!

Lots of luck tomorrow xx


----------



## soph77

rachael872211 said:


> Soph. Good luck. I'm not really sure what your morning will be for my morning. I'm thinking it will be late tonight :-s
> 
> Do u have any symptoms? Fingers crossed for u. X

Sometimes I think I have some symptoms but then I think I am imagining it. One thing is for sure my c-section scar is tingling tonight. Weird.


----------



## Beccaface

Hiya girls,

Can some check my SMEP plan for me?
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/327858-beccafaces-new-little-journey.html#post5370932.
xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Af got me this morning before I could test.
We had a semen analysis yesterday and his count is normal. We just have to keep trying. Only been trying 3 months and people keep stressing over and over that is not a long time. But not sure I can keep up this SMEP but I have made lots of friends in there now. OH doesn't like the stress and wants us to do it our own way and in our own time but he likes how happy I am talking to people on here. He says its far too stressful doing the SMEP and he feels we do it to order and its not sexy or natural. I have to agree with him... I've been feeling the same way :-(. I will still use the CBFM and OPKS, Preseed and Softcups though, might even try the Baking Soda Finger but I think we might relax a little bit and do like every 2 or 3 nights and then when I get my high days do it every other day, then obviously when I peak I will do it every day for 3 nights on the run. You see I don't ovulate until cd18 or cd20 so its like lots of bd before and I get sore and tired and I just want to be a bit more spontaneous and I want my life to be the way it was before getting all stressed and totally absorbed and obsessed in trying this hard. I feel like I've lost myself with all this a little. I want to enjoy what I have with my OH. We have a wonderful relationship and I just want to cherish this and be spontaneous with sex etc. Don't get me wrong, we will have sex, lol, but just not on command like the SMEP. OH says that if I don't fall pregnant by the end of this year we will go down the Assisted Fertility route but he swears he will get me pregnant. I am so lucky to have him. I love him so much. I know I sound soppy but I do. I'm nearly crying as I write this....I'm a silly cow eh. Hey ANYWAY JENNY SAID JULY!!! And the other 6 did to and I have 2 spells on us!!! Laughing and crying now lol xxxxx

Oh also I have decided to do some acupuncture to get myself balanced again and have booked in for my first course on Monday. The doctor deals mainly with Fertility issues too so that's great. Really looking forwards to it and feel very positive. Ke Sara, sara, whatever will be will be, .....................................:winkwink:


----------



## MyTurnYet

MissyMooMoo said:


> Af got me this morning before I could test.
> We had a semen analysis yesterday and his count is normal. We just have to keep trying. Only been trying 3 months and people keep stressing over and over that is not a long time. But not sure I can keep up this SMEP but I have made lots of friends in there now. OH doesn't like the stress and wants us to do it our own way and in our own time but he likes how happy I am talking to people on here. He says its far too stressful doing the SMEP and he feels we do it to order and its not sexy or natural. I have to agree with him... I've been feeling the same way :-(. I will still use the CBFM and OPKS, Preseed and Softcups though, might even try the Baking Soda Finger but I think we might relax a little bit and do like every 2 or 3 nights and then when I get my high days do it every other day, then obviously when I peak I will do it every day for 3 nights on the run. You see I don't ovulate until cd18 or cd20 so its like lots of bd before and I get sore and tired and I just want to be a bit more spontaneous and I want my life to be the way it was before getting all stressed and totally absorbed and obsessed in trying this hard. I feel like I've lost myself with all this a little. I want to enjoy what I have with my OH. We have a wonderful relationship and I just want to cherish this and be spontaneous with sex etc. Don't get me wrong, we will have sex, lol, but just not on command like the SMEP. OH says that if I don't fall pregnant by the end of this year we will go down the Assisted Fertility route but he swears he will get me pregnant. I am so lucky to have him. I love him so much. I know I sound soppy but I do. I'm nearly crying as I write this....I'm a silly cow eh. Hey ANYWAY JENNY SAID JULY!!! And the other 6 did to and I have 2 spells on us!!! Laughing and crying now lol xxxxx
> 
> Oh also I have decided to do some acupuncture to get myself balanced again and have booked in for my first course on Monday. The doctor deals mainly with Fertility issues too so that's great. Really looking forwards to it and feel very positive. Ke Sara, sara, whatever will be will be, .....................................:winkwink:

Awww, Missy :hugs::hugs: I'm sad that this is not your month, but at the same time think you have a really good perspective on things. Your OH sounds so sweet. You should join us in Team TTHF (Trying To Have Fun)!


----------



## ttcstill

Thanks Raz and New Mummy I hope you are right......

I am going to get off of here we are fighting tornado's

CD 8 today :sex: sessions begin today!


----------



## ale

MissyMooMoo said:


> Af got me this morning before I could test.
> We had a semen analysis yesterday and his count is normal. We just have to keep trying. Only been trying 3 months and people keep stressing over and over that is not a long time. But not sure I can keep up this SMEP but I have made lots of friends in there now. OH doesn't like the stress and wants us to do it our own way and in our own time but he likes how happy I am talking to people on here. He says its far too stressful doing the SMEP and he feels we do it to order and its not sexy or natural. I have to agree with him... I've been feeling the same way :-(. I will still use the CBFM and OPKS, Preseed and Softcups though, might even try the Baking Soda Finger but I think we might relax a little bit and do like every 2 or 3 nights and then when I get my high days do it every other day, then obviously when I peak I will do it every day for 3 nights on the run. You see I don't ovulate until cd18 or cd20 so its like lots of bd before and I get sore and tired and I just want to be a bit more spontaneous and I want my life to be the way it was before getting all stressed and totally absorbed and obsessed in trying this hard. I feel like I've lost myself with all this a little. I want to enjoy what I have with my OH. We have a wonderful relationship and I just want to cherish this and be spontaneous with sex etc. Don't get me wrong, we will have sex, lol, but just not on command like the SMEP. OH says that if I don't fall pregnant by the end of this year we will go down the Assisted Fertility route but he swears he will get me pregnant. I am so lucky to have him. I love him so much. I know I sound soppy but I do. I'm nearly crying as I write this....I'm a silly cow eh. Hey ANYWAY JENNY SAID JULY!!! And the other 6 did to and I have 2 spells on us!!! Laughing and crying now lol xxxxx
> 
> Oh also I have decided to do some acupuncture to get myself balanced again and have booked in for my first course on Monday. The doctor deals mainly with Fertility issues too so that's great. Really looking forwards to it and feel very positive. Ke Sara, sara, whatever will be will be, .....................................:winkwink:


I know exactly how you feel missy. Last moth was my first month getting on this website and i obsessed so hrd about getting pregnant that it took over me and now looking back i didnt like it. This month we are just doing it our way and not stressing so much about it. I feel so much better not having 30 IC and testing a million times a day:blush:. But i just hope we both fall pregnant by july. It will be my birthday July 14 and my wedding July 31!! :happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Feel really odd today. Cramping soo badly :-(. I too feel July will be my month! Let it be our month Ale.Rooooooooooooooooooooole on JULY! All the readings I have had say July. I do feel positive about that. And the Green Witch Michelle cast our spell last night and that will bind it all into one whole massive BIG FAT POSITIVE! Coming our way!!!! hehe


----------



## ale

hahaha yay!!


----------



## keepsmiling

well today is 2dpo
cd 27
12 days til i take a hpt!! and lets hope its a bfp!!
stil cnt belive i actuly got a smiley on cb digi wen i was told that i dnt ovulate!!
xx


----------



## new mummy2010

:hugs:


MissyMooMoo said:


> Af got me this morning before I could test.
> We had a semen analysis yesterday and his count is normal. We just have to keep trying. Only been trying 3 months and people keep stressing over and over that is not a long time. But not sure I can keep up this SMEP but I have made lots of friends in there now. OH doesn't like the stress and wants us to do it our own way and in our own time but he likes how happy I am talking to people on here. He says its far too stressful doing the SMEP and he feels we do it to order and its not sexy or natural. I have to agree with him... I've been feeling the same way :-(. I will still use the CBFM and OPKS, Preseed and Softcups though, might even try the Baking Soda Finger but I think we might relax a little bit and do like every 2 or 3 nights and then when I get my high days do it every other day, then obviously when I peak I will do it every day for 3 nights on the run. You see I don't ovulate until cd18 or cd20 so its like lots of bd before and I get sore and tired and I just want to be a bit more spontaneous and I want my life to be the way it was before getting all stressed and totally absorbed and obsessed in trying this hard. I feel like I've lost myself with all this a little. I want to enjoy what I have with my OH. We have a wonderful relationship and I just want to cherish this and be spontaneous with sex etc. Don't get me wrong, we will have sex, lol, but just not on command like the SMEP. OH says that if I don't fall pregnant by the end of this year we will go down the Assisted Fertility route but he swears he will get me pregnant. I am so lucky to have him. I love him so much. I know I sound soppy but I do. I'm nearly crying as I write this....I'm a silly cow eh. Hey ANYWAY JENNY SAID JULY!!! And the other 6 did to and I have 2 spells on us!!! Laughing and crying now lol xxxxx
> 
> Oh also I have decided to do some acupuncture to get myself balanced again and have booked in for my first course on Monday. The doctor deals mainly with Fertility issues too so that's great. Really looking forwards to it and feel very positive. Ke Sara, sara, whatever will be will be, .....................................:winkwink:

:hugs::hugs: sorry to hear that she got you huni keep up the pma though and hope you come and check on us all im hoping june -july for me too x x


----------



## new mummy2010

Who else was testing with you missy?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am still staying on this forum. You are great...all keep me going. I love it! Trying43rd was testing but she messaged me cos the :witch: also got her last night :-(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

It's almost like we are wishing the months away isn't it lol. I live my life in 12 stages per year. 12 goes, 12 tries!!! How awful lol


----------



## new mummy2010

Hate Hate Hate the witch, i too feel like we have being trying for an eternity but its only since first af back inmarch it does get you down sometimes
How old are you missy (if you don't mind me asking!)


----------



## nevertogether

i'm sorry missy :hugs: was hoping it was your month girly!


----------



## Nvr2Late

MissyMooMoo said:


> It's almost like we are wishing the months away isn't it lol. I live my life in 12 stages per year. 12 goes, 12 tries!!! How awful lol

That's the hard part about TTC, isn't it? You're either waiting to try, or waiting for a result. Very hard to live in the moment and just enjoy. 

For me, I spent 8 months at the fertility clinic (where you go every day for 6 or 7 days in a row, each month, for bloods and trans-vaginal ultrasound). So now seems better... yes, I'm tracking and trying every method under the sun, but I'm in control. Not the clinic. 

Moo, good luck to you... you're doing the right thing, putting the spontaneity back in your sex life. If trying becomes a chore, ya gotta change things up :flower:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

hey girls,
sorry ive been MIA for a while now. trying to stay away from the forum to avoid symptom spotting. but here i am to try to make it without POASing until saturday! :wacko: i really really want to test but i havent bought any tests and i only have 1... im craving red meat this week, my gums are tender, im tired and cranky>>>so i guess im preggo or AF is on her way:dohh: lets hope this plan works!!!


----------



## soph77

used 2 tests this mornings, both bfn :(
Looks like jennyrenny got it wrong this time!!!


----------



## ttcstill

Oh no soph...... still no AF?


----------



## brillbride

really sorry missy moo,, you havent been trying for long so it will happen soon:)xxx

ur not out yet sophie --til she comes...gd luk:)X


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

MissyMooMoo said:


> It's almost like we are wishing the months away isn't it lol. I live my life in 12 stages per year. 12 goes, 12 tries!!! How awful lol

How scary, only 12 goes a year!!!

Missy - so sorry the nasty witch arrived. However... we could be bump budies as Jenny said I would get my BFP in July too! Good news his swimers are fine, and 3 months isnt any time at all. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

soph77 said:


> used 2 tests this mornings, both bfn :(
> Looks like jennyrenny got it wrong this time!!!

Oh no hun - when was AF due? What kind of test did you use?


----------



## LuckyD

Sorry Missy :hugs: but sounds like you have a great attitude and it's awesome that you OHs sample was good! I know that probably a million people have said it and I don't know how helpful it is, but three months is still early days and you have plenty of time. Anyway, sounds like July is your month! Hope so xx

Sorry Soph :hugs: stupid BFNs! But no AF yet?


----------



## new mummy2010

So sorry Soph babydust for this cycle 
AFM thought Af had finished on wednesday but still slightly spotting today can't wait for day 8 bring on the baby dance!!
Have been trying out my saliva microscope pretty amazing i think how you can see loads of lil cells and tell if ov is near or not and when its time, till would prefer cbopk but will see how i go! Think i see the trasnsitional stage this morning which is good which means ov should be in around 4-5days time, i am just gonna go for it between days 10-15 which means i will hopefully drop eggy between 11-14 so thats my plan may start bd on 6,8,10,12,13,14 and 16 for good luck what do you girls think????


----------



## mumoffive

Hi, i was going to try this method this month. Has it worked for anybody?


----------



## rachael872211

Its true, months are going by so quickly, what makes it worse is that I am wishing them away from ttc. 

mumoffive, I can think of 4 people it worked for this month! It is a good plan, I myself am pretty rubbish at sticking to it.


----------



## mumoffive

Well i have ordered some OPK from Amazon to start me off. Its ok me saying i will stick with it but will my dh????? I mean he is great at 'putting out' lol but what if he is tired? or it doesnt suit that night!!! I guess i will just need to wake him up!!!


----------



## soph77

ttcstill said:


> Oh no soph...... still no AF?




Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> used 2 tests this mornings, both bfn :(
> Looks like jennyrenny got it wrong this time!!!
> 
> Oh no hun - when was AF due? What kind of test did you use?Click to expand...

No af yet, not due for a couple more days, but I'm not feeling anything at all :(
I have been using both ic's and frers since 8dpo, all stark white bfn's. I didn't test yesterday and was so hoping for something this morning. I will not test tomorrow and test again on Sunday for a last chance. FXed!!
Stupid old witch, she better stay away from me - I'm a ttc warrior and I ain't going down without a fight!!!


----------



## ttcstill

SOPH- :gun: I got your back !!!!!:haha:
Mumoffive- Welcome

Started :sex: last night.........OMG........I love my sex life!!!! TMI I know...... but I tell ya..... if that didn't do the trick nothing ever will...... Put in soft cup but I didn't need it...... :sperm: had no chance of escape as OH decided it was time for marathon sex .....:haha:


----------



## stardust22

ttcstill said:


> SOPH- :gun: I got your back !!!!!:haha:
> Mumoffive- Welcome
> 
> Started :sex: last night.........OMG........I love my sex life!!!! TMI I know...... but I tell ya..... if that didn't do the trick nothing ever will...... Put in soft cup but I didn't need it...... :sperm: had no chance of escape as OH decided it was time for marathon sex .....:haha:

Fantastic!! Sounds like you had fun!! ttc can certainly take out the enjoyment at times! :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi ladies need a bit of help please
call me stupid but if i stuck to this plan starting day8 then every other till ovulation i dont get how i can stick to it if i start on 8 then do 10 i should ovulate on day 12/13 so i would obviously wanna BD on 12,13,14 is this right? but surely day 11 is as important ?? more so than 14? so its only 2 BD you get in before ov or is this just as i seem to be having short cycles?
Also how do you work out your average cycle length as mine have been 24,26, 27


----------



## new mummy2010

then doing day 14 missing one and insurance dance on 16 surely eggy well gone by then ,no!?


----------



## mumoffive

Can you not just work it out like an average with your cycle days by adding them all up and then in your case, [divide by the number of cycles you know] dividing it by 3 = 26. On average you have a 26 day cycle.


----------



## new mummy2010

i thought that was how to it thanks


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

ttcstill said:


> SOPH- :gun: I got your back !!!!!:haha:
> 
> Started :sex: last night.........OMG........I love my sex life!!!! TMI I know...... but I tell ya..... if that didn't do the trick nothing ever will......:

I dont know how to do the multiple quotes (anyone help me??) but Soph & Ttcstill - thats the TTC warrior spirit. Go girls :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> SOPH- :gun: I got your back !!!!!:haha:
> 
> Started :sex: last night.........OMG........I love my sex life!!!! TMI I know...... but I tell ya..... if that didn't do the trick nothing ever will......:
> 
> I dont know how to do the multiple quotes (anyone help me??) but Soph & Ttcstill - thats the TTC warrior spirit. Go girls :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...

I know how to do it!!! Whenever you read something you want to quote, hit that little plus sign next to the quote button. Once you've selected all the posts you want to quote hit "post reply" and then type away :flower:

BTW, kudos to Soph for passing on how to do the multi-quote.


----------



## MyTurnYet

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi ladies need a bit of help please
> call me stupid but if i stuck to this plan starting day8 then every other till ovulation i dont get how i can stick to it if i start on 8 then do 10 i should ovulate on day 12/13 so i would obviously wanna BD on 12,13,14 is this right? but surely day 11 is as important ?? more so than 14? so its only 2 BD you get in before ov or is this just as i seem to be having short cycles?
> Also how do you work out your average cycle length as mine have been 24,26, 27

I have this problem, too. I'm sorry to say that I haven't quite figured it out...I usually get a peak (lh surge) on day 11 or 12...so wind up doing 8, 10, 11, 12, 13...and then we get tired and miss the last BD. I'm trying not to worry about it too much. If all we can manage is every other day BD, w/ a couple of days of 2 days in a row around O time, I'm not going to stress. I was just getting too stressed if we missed a day, and then we'd fight about it. :sad1: I'm sorry, I don't think that helped you at all...but let me know what you plan on doing. :haha:

I guess what I'm really wondering is, if you have short cycles, like us, would it make sense to start on day 6 or 7 instead of day 8?


----------



## MyTurnYet

ttcstill said:


> SOPH- :gun: I got your back !!!!!:haha:
> Mumoffive- Welcome
> 
> Started :sex: last night.........OMG........I love my sex life!!!! TMI I know...... but I tell ya..... if that didn't do the trick nothing ever will...... Put in soft cup but I didn't need it...... :sperm: had no chance of escape as OH decided it was time for marathon sex .....:haha:

hahah...awesome ttcstill! :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

MyTurnYet said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies need a bit of help please
> call me stupid but if i stuck to this plan starting day8 then every other till ovulation i dont get how i can stick to it if i start on 8 then do 10 i should ovulate on day 12/13 so i would obviously wanna BD on 12,13,14 is this right? but surely day 11 is as important ?? more so than 14? so its only 2 BD you get in before ov or is this just as i seem to be having short cycles?
> Also how do you work out your average cycle length as mine have been 24,26, 27
> 
> I have this problem, too. I'm sorry to say that I haven't quite figured it out...I usually get a peak (lh surge) on day 11 or 12...so wind up doing 8, 10, 11, 12, 13...and then we get tired and miss the last BD. I'm trying not to worry about it too much. If all we can manage is every other day BD, w/ a couple of days of 2 days in a row around O time, I'm not going to stress. I was just getting too stressed if we missed a day, and then we'd fight about it. :sad1: I'm sorry, I don't think that helped you at all...but let me know what you plan on doing. :haha:
> 
> I guess what I'm really wondering is, if you have short cycles, like us, would it make sense to start on day 6 or 7 instead of day 8?Click to expand...

I think im going to start day 7 (tomorrow for me)then 9,11,12,13 miss 14 and go for 15 what do you reckon? Do you use opk's? Any english ladies ordered from healthcare-uk? found them through amazon ordered yesterday when do you think they might turn up? Also what day should i start testing everyone says day 9 for a 26 day cycle?:wacko:


----------



## new mummy2010

Also im in a dilemma i should be testing june 5th as thats af,s date but thats the day i go on holiday, really dont want af ruining my holiday dont want here at all next month 
But me and df said i could go docs and get those magic pills that stop af if not preggers but how will i know if af due day we fly HELP CONFUSED.COM :-(
Also im thinking what if i tested early got bfn took pills and was preggers would they harm bean? i know best thing is to talk to drs unless you girls can help me


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

new mummy2010 said:


> Also im in a dilemma i should be testing june 5th as thats af,s date but thats the day i go on holiday, really dont want af ruining my holiday dont want here at all next month
> But me and df said i could go docs and get those magic pills that stop af if not preggers but how will i know if af due day we fly HELP CONFUSED.COM :-(
> Also im thinking what if i tested early got bfn took pills and was preggers would they harm bean? i know best thing is to talk to drs unless you girls can help me

The only pills Ive heard of doing this were the contraceptive pill - when you run the packs together so there is no gap for bleeding? I dont know what pills they can be.

I have to be honest in that if it was me I wouldnt want to take anything that would mess up my cycle. Whilst I hate the nasty witch at least she is fairly regular, and that hopefully will help me ttc.

I'd suggest going to the doctor. Have you thought about trying soft cups for the holiday? Would mean there would be no mess really.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Uggghhh, just tested early! BFN, of course. Only 9DPO and used an IC that says it's not effective until 1 day after AF is due, so probably completely meaningless. But, WHY must I torture myself so? :nope:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Also im in a dilemma i should be testing june 5th as thats af,s date but thats the day i go on holiday, really dont want af ruining my holiday dont want here at all next month
> But me and df said i could go docs and get those magic pills that stop af if not preggers but how will i know if af due day we fly HELP CONFUSED.COM :-(
> Also im thinking what if i tested early got bfn took pills and was preggers would they harm bean? i know best thing is to talk to drs unless you girls can help me
> 
> The only pills Ive heard of doing this were the contraceptive pill - when you run the packs together so there is no gap for bleeding? I dont know what pills they can be.
> 
> I have to be honest in that if it was me I wouldnt want to take anything that would mess up my cycle. Whilst I hate the nasty witch at least she is fairly regular, and that hopefully will help me ttc.
> 
> I'd suggest going to the doctor. Have you thought about trying soft cups for the holiday? Would mean there would be no mess really.Click to expand...

I agree! Was about to suggest the same thing about the softcups. :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Also im in a dilemma i should be testing june 5th as thats af,s date but thats the day i go on holiday, really dont want af ruining my holiday dont want here at all next month
> But me and df said i could go docs and get those magic pills that stop af if not preggers but how will i know if af due day we fly HELP CONFUSED.COM :-(
> Also im thinking what if i tested early got bfn took pills and was preggers would they harm bean? i know best thing is to talk to drs unless you girls can help me
> 
> The only pills Ive heard of doing this were the contraceptive pill - when you run the packs together so there is no gap for bleeding? I dont know what pills they can be.
> 
> I have to be honest in that if it was me I wouldnt want to take anything that would mess up my cycle. Whilst I hate the nasty witch at least she is fairly regular, and that hopefully will help me ttc.
> 
> I'd suggest going to the doctor. Have you thought about trying soft cups for the holiday? Would mean there would be no mess really.Click to expand...




MyTurnYet said:


> Waitng4Baby#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Also im in a dilemma i should be testing june 5th as thats af,s date but thats the day i go on holiday, really dont want af ruining my holiday dont want here at all next month
> But me and df said i could go docs and get those magic pills that stop af if not preggers but how will i know if af due day we fly HELP CONFUSED.COM :-(
> Also im thinking what if i tested early got bfn took pills and was preggers would they harm bean? i know best thing is to talk to drs unless you girls can help me
> 
> The only pills Ive heard of doing this were the contraceptive pill - when you run the packs together so there is no gap for bleeding? I dont know what pills they can be.
> 
> I have to be honest in that if it was me I wouldnt want to take anything that would mess up my cycle. Whilst I hate the nasty witch at least she is fairly regular, and that hopefully will help me ttc.
> 
> I'd suggest going to the doctor. Have you thought about trying soft cups for the holiday? Would mean there would be no mess really.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree! Was about to suggest the same thing about the softcups. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I myself are not sure what the pills are my sister had them a few yrs back when we went on holiday before she went on the bcp
so i guess you can swim in softcups with no leakage? i never heard of them till this ttc lark lol! I do agree dont wanna mess up my cycle but also not my hols either even though that may be harsh im so hoping this is our month and i get my BFP before we go fx


----------



## Tigerlilly80

new mummy2010 said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies need a bit of help please
> call me stupid but if i stuck to this plan starting day8 then every other till ovulation i dont get how i can stick to it if i start on 8 then do 10 i should ovulate on day 12/13 so i would obviously wanna BD on 12,13,14 is this right? but surely day 11 is as important ?? more so than 14? so its only 2 BD you get in before ov or is this just as i seem to be having short cycles?
> Also how do you work out your average cycle length as mine have been 24,26, 27
> 
> I have this problem, too. I'm sorry to say that I haven't quite figured it out...I usually get a peak (lh surge) on day 11 or 12...so wind up doing 8, 10, 11, 12, 13...and then we get tired and miss the last BD. I'm trying not to worry about it too much. If all we can manage is every other day BD, w/ a couple of days of 2 days in a row around O time, I'm not going to stress. I was just getting too stressed if we missed a day, and then we'd fight about it. :sad1: I'm sorry, I don't think that helped you at all...but let me know what you plan on doing. :haha:
> 
> I guess what I'm really wondering is, if you have short cycles, like us, would it make sense to start on day 6 or 7 instead of day 8?Click to expand...
> 
> I think im going to start day 7 (tomorrow for me)then 9,11,12,13 miss 14 and go for 15 what do you reckon? Do you use opk's? Any english ladies ordered from healthcare-uk? found them through amazon ordered yesterday when do you think they might turn up? Also what day should i start testing everyone says day 9 for a 26 day cycle?:wacko:Click to expand...

I think I'm starting on CD7 aswell, as I think I will probably get my +opk on day 13 then ovulate on CD14, so by having :sex: on days 7, 9, 11, 13, 14, 15 & 17 we should have it well covered. Will probably then BD on days 20, 23 & 26 to make the 2ww go quicker LOL.

Good luck everyone:dust:


----------



## new mummy2010

MyTurnYet said:


> Uggghhh, just tested early! BFN, of course. Only 9DPO and used an IC that says it's not effective until 1 day after AF is due, so probably completely meaningless. But, WHY must I torture myself so? :nope:

Defo too early yet fx for you when you testing again? it is real hard not to poas i have done it loads!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Tigerlilly80 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies need a bit of help please
> call me stupid but if i stuck to this plan starting day8 then every other till ovulation i dont get how i can stick to it if i start on 8 then do 10 i should ovulate on day 12/13 so i would obviously wanna BD on 12,13,14 is this right? but surely day 11 is as important ?? more so than 14? so its only 2 BD you get in before ov or is this just as i seem to be having short cycles?
> Also how do you work out your average cycle length as mine have been 24,26, 27
> 
> I have this problem, too. I'm sorry to say that I haven't quite figured it out...I usually get a peak (lh surge) on day 11 or 12...so wind up doing 8, 10, 11, 12, 13...and then we get tired and miss the last BD. I'm trying not to worry about it too much. If all we can manage is every other day BD, w/ a couple of days of 2 days in a row around O time, I'm not going to stress. I was just getting too stressed if we missed a day, and then we'd fight about it. :sad1: I'm sorry, I don't think that helped you at all...but let me know what you plan on doing. :haha:
> 
> I guess what I'm really wondering is, if you have short cycles, like us, would it make sense to start on day 6 or 7 instead of day 8?Click to expand...
> 
> I think im going to start day 7 (tomorrow for me)then 9,11,12,13 miss 14 and go for 15 what do you reckon? Do you use opk's? Any english ladies ordered from healthcare-uk? found them through amazon ordered yesterday when do you think they might turn up? Also what day should i start testing everyone says day 9 for a 26 day cycle?:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'm starting on CD7 aswell, as I think I will probably get my +opk on day 13 then ovulate on CD14, so by having :sex: on days 7, 9, 11, 13, 14, 15 & 17 we should have it well covered. Will probably then BD on days 20, 23 & 26 to make the 2ww go quicker LOL.
> 
> Good luck everyone:dust:Click to expand...

so your positive opk is day before ov? do you still get positive on ov day too?


----------



## new mummy2010

um dont know whats the best plan of action now do we do bd on 14 too or just 15 wont eggy be gone by then anyway? or shall i stick to day 8 short cycles nice but hard for this im thinking


----------



## Tigerlilly80

I did last month yes, but I think I caught the tail end if the surge, they say you ovulate 12 to 36 hours after +opk. I do one early afternoon then early evening, last month I got + on the evening of day 13 then the afternoon of day 14, I definately ovulated on the night of day 14 because I felt it. So for me it's about 32 hours from first +opk.


----------



## new mummy2010

Tigerlilly80 said:


> I did last month yes, but I think I caught the tail end if the surge, they say you ovulate 12 to 36 hours after +opk. I do one early afternoon then early evening, last month I got + on the evening of day 13 then the afternoon of day 14, I definately ovulated on the night of day 14 because I felt it. So for me it's about 32 hours from first +opk.

Right not sure if i am or when i do right now so hopefully these little sticks will help my cause, may i ask what type you use ? where from?
sorry if asking lots of questions better if you ask though!!:winkwink:
Think i might do tonight 6, 8, 10 then 12,13,14 miss 15 do 16 what do you think? From info i have gathered i could ovulate between days 11-14 and most fertile dates to bd are between 10-15 so 15 is important too


----------



## Tigerlilly80

new mummy2010 said:


> Tigerlilly80 said:
> 
> 
> I did last month yes, but I think I caught the tail end if the surge, they say you ovulate 12 to 36 hours after +opk. I do one early afternoon then early evening, last month I got + on the evening of day 13 then the afternoon of day 14, I definately ovulated on the night of day 14 because I felt it. So for me it's about 32 hours from first +opk.
> 
> Right not sure if i am or when i do right now so hopefully these little sticks will help my cause, may i ask what type you use ? where from?
> sorry if asking lots of questions better if you ask though!!:winkwink:
> Think i might do tonight 6, 8, 10 then 12,13,14 miss 15 do 16 what do you think? From info i have gathered i could ovulate between days 11-14 and most fertile dates to bd are between 10-15 so 15 is important tooClick to expand...



I'm using CB digis this month but for the past few months I've used ICs, the ICs are ok, I'm just giving the CBs a try to see if they make things a bit clearer. I got them from ebay, the ICs are really cheap like £6/7 for 50 I think, the CBs I got from ebay aswell, 7 for £14.49 something like that.

Based on what you've said, those days look about right to me. I had to work out mine because I thought surely if I ovulate on day 14, day 13 is important aswell, day 12 might be too early for me, so I thought by moving up one day to the odd days instead of even that it ought to do the trick FX'd

GL hun, I've got a few day sto wait yet til I start BDing LOL


----------



## new mummy2010

Tigerlilly80 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigerlilly80 said:
> 
> 
> I did last month yes, but I think I caught the tail end if the surge, they say you ovulate 12 to 36 hours after +opk. I do one early afternoon then early evening, last month I got + on the evening of day 13 then the afternoon of day 14, I definately ovulated on the night of day 14 because I felt it. So for me it's about 32 hours from first +opk.
> 
> Right not sure if i am or when i do right now so hopefully these little sticks will help my cause, may i ask what type you use ? where from?
> sorry if asking lots of questions better if you ask though!!:winkwink:
> Think i might do tonight 6, 8, 10 then 12,13,14 miss 15 do 16 what do you think? From info i have gathered i could ovulate between days 11-14 and most fertile dates to bd are between 10-15 so 15 is important tooClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using CB digis this month but for the past few months I've used ICs, the ICs are ok, I'm just giving the CBs a try to see if they make things a bit clearer. I got them from ebay, the ICs are really cheap like £6/7 for 50 I think, the CBs I got from ebay aswell, 7 for £14.49 something like that.
> 
> Based on what you've said, those days look about right to me. I had to work out mine because I thought surely if I ovulate on day 14, day 13 is important aswell, day 12 might be too early for me, so I thought by moving up one day to the odd days instead of even that it ought to do the trick FX'd
> 
> GL hun, I've got a few day sto wait yet til I start BDing LOLClick to expand...

Thankyou i ordered some yesterday only 15 though will that be enough do you think ? What day do you think i should start testing my info says day 9 what do you think hun? mine were from amazon hope they come in time have got a saliva microscope tester too :happydance:


----------



## MyTurnYet

new mummy2010 said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Uggghhh, just tested early! BFN, of course. Only 9DPO and used an IC that says it's not effective until 1 day after AF is due, so probably completely meaningless. But, WHY must I torture myself so? :nope:
> 
> Defo too early yet fx for you when you testing again? it is real hard not to poas i have done it loads!:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks New Mummy! I'm going to try to hold out until the 22nd, which is the day after AF is due...yeah, right! :rofl:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Tigerlilly80 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies need a bit of help please
> call me stupid but if i stuck to this plan starting day8 then every other till ovulation i dont get how i can stick to it if i start on 8 then do 10 i should ovulate on day 12/13 so i would obviously wanna BD on 12,13,14 is this right? but surely day 11 is as important ?? more so than 14? so its only 2 BD you get in before ov or is this just as i seem to be having short cycles?
> Also how do you work out your average cycle length as mine have been 24,26, 27
> 
> I have this problem, too. I'm sorry to say that I haven't quite figured it out...I usually get a peak (lh surge) on day 11 or 12...so wind up doing 8, 10, 11, 12, 13...and then we get tired and miss the last BD. I'm trying not to worry about it too much. If all we can manage is every other day BD, w/ a couple of days of 2 days in a row around O time, I'm not going to stress. I was just getting too stressed if we missed a day, and then we'd fight about it. :sad1: I'm sorry, I don't think that helped you at all...but let me know what you plan on doing. :haha:
> 
> I guess what I'm really wondering is, if you have short cycles, like us, would it make sense to start on day 6 or 7 instead of day 8?Click to expand...
> 
> I think im going to start day 7 (tomorrow for me)then 9,11,12,13 miss 14 and go for 15 what do you reckon? Do you use opk's? Any english ladies ordered from healthcare-uk? found them through amazon ordered yesterday when do you think they might turn up? Also what day should i start testing everyone says day 9 for a 26 day cycle?:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'm starting on CD7 aswell, as I think I will probably get my +opk on day 13 then ovulate on CD14, so by having :sex: on days 7, 9, 11, 13, 14, 15 & 17 we should have it well covered. Will probably then BD on days 20, 23 & 26 to make the 2ww go quicker LOL.
> 
> Good luck everyone:dust:Click to expand...

Ok, I'm going to try CD7 next cycle, as well. :flower:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh and New Mummy...definitely a good idea to use the OPKs if you haven't yet. I'm using Clear Blue Fertility Monitor along w/ SMEP, but use IC cheapies just to confirm CBFM's accuracy. :rofl: Don't want to risk missing OV!:dohh:

Sorry, edited because I misread your post that you already purchased the OPKs and are just waiting for them to arrive. When I was using OPK's before CBFM, I believe I started on CD9.


----------



## LuckyD

Hey SMEP ladies,

hope you are all doing well!

I am due to test tomorrow - but O'd late so probably won't test until Tuesday.

According to my normal cycles AF was due today, but no sign yet...but am thinking that she is on her way soon.

Go the SMEP! Although, I must admit I didn't follow it perfectly this time...but pretty close!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Hello ladies - how is everyone today?

Im CD14, no smiley face on my OPK today but usually comes 16 or 18. Already got one :sex: in on CD12 - started later this month as we always peak too early and never manage the two in a row, and then insurance one so hopefully this will help - and then again tonight. Have ordered massage oils & candles which should be delivered tomorrow and planning to surprise DH when the smiley face arrives. Ha, nothing is going to stop me this month!!


----------



## ttcstill

I am sooooooo frustrated ladies...... I was gettin near positive OPK's at cd6 and now they are lighter and seem to be getting lighter rather than darker I know I haven't o'd because of my temps but this is getting on my last nerve.... I need a break I am going nuts! Urgh!!!!!!


----------



## mandy121

hi all i started the smep last night day 6 instead of day 8 so next time is monday ,, just hope i get pos on okp as i didnt last cycle but im temping so that will help and got me softcups too ,, x


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

ttcstill said:


> I am sooooooo frustrated ladies...... I was gettin near positive OPK's at cd6 and now they are lighter and seem to be getting lighter rather than darker I know I haven't o'd because of my temps but this is getting on my last nerve.... I need a break I am going nuts! Urgh!!!!!!

CD6 would be very early to O though wouldnt it? Havent you got a few more days before its like to happen?

Know what you mean though, I am getting very impatient! :growlmad:


----------



## new mummy2010

:hugs:


Tigerlilly80 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies need a bit of help please
> call me stupid but if i stuck to this plan starting day8 then every other till ovulation i dont get how i can stick to it if i start on 8 then do 10 i should ovulate on day 12/13 so i would obviously wanna BD on 12,13,14 is this right? but surely day 11 is as important ?? more so than 14? so its only 2 BD you get in before ov or is this just as i seem to be having short cycles?
> Also how do you work out your average cycle length as mine have been 24,26, 27
> 
> I have this problem, too. I'm sorry to say that I haven't quite figured it out...I usually get a peak (lh surge) on day 11 or 12...so wind up doing 8, 10, 11, 12, 13...and then we get tired and miss the last BD. I'm trying not to worry about it too much. If all we can manage is every other day BD, w/ a couple of days of 2 days in a row around O time, I'm not going to stress. I was just getting too stressed if we missed a day, and then we'd fight about it. :sad1: I'm sorry, I don't think that helped you at all...but let me know what you plan on doing. :haha:
> 
> I guess what I'm really wondering is, if you have short cycles, like us, would it make sense to start on day 6 or 7 instead of day 8?Click to expand...
> 
> I think im going to start day 7 (tomorrow for me)then 9,11,12,13 miss 14 and go for 15 what do you reckon? Do you use opk's? Any english ladies ordered from healthcare-uk? found them through amazon ordered yesterday when do you think they might turn up? Also what day should i start testing everyone says day 9 for a 26 day cycle?:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'm starting on CD7 aswell, as I think I will probably get my +opk on day 13 then ovulate on CD14, so by having :sex: on days 7, 9, 11, 13, 14, 15 & 17 we should have it well covered. Will probably then BD on days 20, 23 & 26 to make the 2ww go quicker LOL.
> 
> Good luck everyone:dust:Click to expand...

well messed up already didn't bd last night as other half to tired from work but jumped me this morning horny sex lol im sooooooo horny now but he says must stick to plan lol so tomorrow wanna rip his pqants off lol sorry if tmi lol:happydance::happydance:but anyway gonna go all out this month for my BFP come onnnnnnn good luck all x x x x


----------



## ale

ttcstill said:


> I am sooooooo frustrated ladies...... I was gettin near positive OPK's at cd6 and now they are lighter and seem to be getting lighter rather than darker I know I haven't o'd because of my temps but this is getting on my last nerve.... I need a break I am going nuts! Urgh!!!!!!

thats whats been going on with me! and my temps are going crazy!!


----------



## lynne192

ale said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> I am sooooooo frustrated ladies...... I was gettin near positive OPK's at cd6 and now they are lighter and seem to be getting lighter rather than darker I know I haven't o'd because of my temps but this is getting on my last nerve.... I need a break I am going nuts! Urgh!!!!!!
> 
> thats whats been going on with me! and my temps are going crazy!!Click to expand...

i had positive ovulation tests on day 6-7 of my cycle this month then again yesterday and today, temp been all over the place too :(


----------



## ale

lynne192 said:


> ale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> I am sooooooo frustrated ladies...... I was gettin near positive OPK's at cd6 and now they are lighter and seem to be getting lighter rather than darker I know I haven't o'd because of my temps but this is getting on my last nerve.... I need a break I am going nuts! Urgh!!!!!!
> 
> thats whats been going on with me! and my temps are going crazy!!Click to expand...
> 
> i had positive ovulation tests on day 6-7 of my cycle this month then again yesterday and today, temp been all over the place too :(Click to expand...

this is my second month charting and last month wasnt this crazy? well i did start charting at like cd 8 last month so i dont know..


----------



## ttcstill

mandy121 said:


> hi all i started the smep last night day 6 instead of day 8 so next time is monday ,, just hope i get pos on okp as i didnt last cycle but im temping so that will help and got me softcups too ,, x

Yay! Mandy........ I am using pre-seed and softcups and temping too!



Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> I am sooooooo frustrated ladies...... I was gettin near positive OPK's at cd6 and now they are lighter and seem to be getting lighter rather than darker I know I haven't o'd because of my temps but this is getting on my last nerve.... I need a break I am going nuts! Urgh!!!!!!
> 
> CD6 would be very early to O though wouldnt it? Havent you got a few more days before its like to happen?
> 
> Know what you mean though, I am getting very impatient! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Yes waiting it would be way too early and I think maybe I just had a rough few days because they are getting darker now and I ususally O on CD13 so I think we are good.... having O pains this morning so the little eggy is coming.....



ale said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> I am sooooooo frustrated ladies...... I was gettin near positive OPK's at cd6 and now they are lighter and seem to be getting lighter rather than darker I know I haven't o'd because of my temps but this is getting on my last nerve.... I need a break I am going nuts! Urgh!!!!!!
> 
> thats whats been going on with me! and my temps are going crazy!!Click to expand...
> 
> i had positive ovulation tests on day 6-7 of my cycle this month then again yesterday and today, temp been all over the place too :(Click to expand...
> 
> this is my second month charting and last month wasnt this crazy? well i did start charting at like cd 8 last month so i dont know..Click to expand...

Ladies my temps have always seemed erratic...... make sure you are taking them at the same time every morning and that you are not talking or having anything to drink or getting up before you take them as that will cause them to be off....... after a couple months of charting I can overlay my charts on FF and that really helps to see the pattern and they are pretty consistent on my overlay.


----------



## Tigerlilly80

Afternoon Ladies!

I'm wishing time away here, this part of my cycle is taking AGES! I think it's just because I can't wait to get :sex: and get those :spermy: in there LOL

Well atleast the :witch: had peed off now.

:baby::dust: to everyone and GL for those :bfp:s

:hugs:


----------



## mandy121

Yay! Mandy........ I am using pre-seed and softcups and temping too!

im using okps too but last month never got pos and so far now im not ,, only getting faint line and my cm is inbetween sticky and watery, and i got strange ache on right side of pelvis,, x


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi everyone hope your all ok today
well day 8 for me and BD tonight trying to have a bit of fun too so not that worried we messed up the other night 
opk's not arrived yet hopefully be here tomorrow when i get home from work in afternoon
How long do they take to come from the likes of ebay/amazon anyone?


----------



## mandy121

i got mine with in 2 days from amazon


----------



## new mummy2010

mandy121 said:


> i got mine with in 2 days from amazon

well ordered them friday so hopefully will come tomorrow thanks:flower:


----------



## Tigerlilly80

Well it's day 7 for me, starting the SMEP for the first time this month, first night of :sex: tonight.

Hoping for my :bfp: on June 9th!!

:baby::dust: to you all xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

our night off tonight lol need one!!
my opk's still not arrived:-(


----------



## rachael872211

new mummy2010 said:


> our night off tonight lol need one!!
> my opk's still not arrived:-(

I got mine a couple of days with ebay. Hopefully they will arrive tomorrow. You will be CD 10 tomorrow, when you need to use them yeah? x


----------



## new mummy2010

rachael872211 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> our night off tonight lol need one!!
> my opk's still not arrived:-(
> 
> I got mine a couple of days with ebay. Hopefully they will arrive tomorrow. You will be CD 10 tomorrow, when you need to use them yeah? xClick to expand...

wanted to start on day9 ideally only cos thats what i have found out lots of girls with short cycles do, but its not a prob got my saliva microscope and looking a little different today which is all good thank youx
Where is everyone :hi::hi: use to be such a chirpy thread and defo kept up pma come on ladies missing you:hugs::hug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi everyone! Congrats to all those with bfps and sorry for those that the witch got.

I am on cd6 today and will start to bd on cd10. That's it really. Started to focus on other things in my life so it doesn't take over my brain. Even did some gardening the other day. Started to go running and do Yoga and Acupuncture which is brilliant!!! I admittedly did go to Mothercare yesterday and bought some more baby clothes...not pink this time....blue actually and some white ones lol. xx


----------



## ttcstill

Well ladies I hope everyone is doing good...... I am CD14 today and I am pretty sure I am 2 dpo because I got my opk on cd 12 this cycle and my temps dipped that day I have been :sex: since cd6 every other day but I didnt :sex: last night ....... I was way to tired to even consider it. we will :sex: tonight and tomorrow then take Friday off ...... which works because we have to go to Lubbock to pick up my soon to be mother-in-law who is coming to stay with us for a while.


----------



## lynne192

Hi all, I'm day 17 in cycle 1dpo, we got positive OPK and fertility monitor this month so here's hoping our BD helped :D going to try again one last time tonight, this month i had horrible O pains so hoping thats a good sign also. 

after almost 3years really hoping this is our month, sending baby dust out to everyone. 

we have a Laparscropy and dye on 30th june so really hoping to get pregnant before that so don't need to go through with it lol :D


----------



## ale

ttcstill said:


> Well ladies I hope everyone is doing good...... I am CD14 today and I am pretty sure I am 2 dpo because I got my opk on cd 12 this cycle and my temps dipped that day I have been :sex: since cd6 every other day but I didnt :sex: last night ....... I was way to tired to even consider it. we will :sex: tonight and tomorrow then take Friday off ...... which works because we have to go to Lubbock to pick up my soon to be mother-in-law who is coming to stay with us for a while.

i think me and you are on the same boat... i posted an opk and ppl say its pos. bt it wasnt as dark as the control line, it was still dark tho... I havent gotten one like that anymore... i had tan spotting yesterday, or brown, but it looked tan.... so im not sure whats going on... Had EWCM last night and BD so idnt.. my temps are still in the 97's tho... ill post a pic of my chart


----------



## ale

this chart shows the temps from last month and this month... this month is pink


https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/revlVAjyb.png


----------



## rachael872211

hi everyone. I am 2dpo and I had spotting yesterday which I am totally confused from. all I can think it could be is ovulation bleeding which has never happened to me before :-S 

I didnt get BD in at ALL after I got my pos OPK. I have been working nights so there is no chance. All I got to hope for is the sperm lived ready for the egg. 

Missy, keeping myself occupied has really worked for me this month. Before all I would be thinking about was ttc but this month I have been so much more relaxed and it has been a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## new mummy2010

hi girls i have just done my first opk got faint pink line so just waiting now
sure i can see ferning pattern on my saliva test too
Bd night for me too oh got lots of ewcm is that a good sign of being near to ovulation??
HI missy and ttcstill x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes Racheal don't need the stress do we lol


----------



## LuckyD

Hey all - just wanted to update and say that AF arrived for me today.
I am going to take a break from SMEP this month - I have followed it for the last two months, and this month want to kick back a little and not have such a 'plan'. I may be back in the future!
Good luck to all of you - I really hope that you see your BFPs soon.
Thanks for all the support and fun times - take care everyone!


----------



## rachael872211

Newmummy yep! Ovulation is close. I think 3-5 days is normal for ewcm. If your opk's are starting to have faint lines I reckon you will get your surge in the next couple of days.

No missy! I agree :)


----------



## rachael872211

Thank you lucky. I hope you get your bfp soon. I feel close to giving up on smep :-(


----------



## new mummy2010

this is our third try at smep we are going to try something else if its not our BFP month
well didnt dtd last night as me and df had a falling out next day is tomorrow day 12 then 13,14 and 16
feeling the need to it tonight though should we cos if not wont spermies be old since last bd on monday???


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey hey feeling good today! Weather is getting hotter in England. We are actually seeing Sunshine! Makes me happy. How are you all today my lovely lovely TTC'ers hehe xxx


----------



## winegums

hey everyone haven't posted here in a few days... i am 12dpo and have taken an IC and a superdrug test and got really faint lines. this may be it! first month of doing smep.. started to try it last month and messed it up completely :) xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

winegums said:


> hey everyone haven't posted here in a few days... i am 12dpo and have taken an IC and a superdrug test and got really faint lines. this may be it! first month of doing smep.. started to try it last month and messed it up completely :) xxx

Hi Winegums do you mean to ovulate for first time?


----------



## winegums

MissyMooMoo said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone haven't posted here in a few days... i am 12dpo and have taken an IC and a superdrug test and got really faint lines. this may be it! first month of doing smep.. started to try it last month and messed it up completely :) xxx
> 
> Hi Winegums do you mean to ovulate for first time?Click to expand...


sorry im confused!! lol xx


----------



## ttcstill

Lucky- I hate to see you go but do what you must.... Good Luck :dust:

Wigums - I thought you already had your :bfp:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh winegums you are preggars!!! wow congrats


----------



## new mummy2010

congrats winegums !


----------



## winegums

ttcstill said:


> Wigums - I thought you already had your :bfp:

nope been testing for the last 5 days but all BFN

thank you everyone :) xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Im confused


----------



## rachael872211

MissyMooMoo said:


> Im confused

me too


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

:hi: Hey TTCStill & Missy, feel like I havent spoken to you in ages but probably about a few days!

Well, +opk FINALLY - thought it was never coming. Have to say the grapefruit juice ladies really did its trick this month, have tons of ewcm.

Have followed SMEP to the letter. Tonight is second :sex: in a row, then insurance BD on sunday. Sorry if tmi, but really tried to keep things fun in :sex: - just incase it helps his :spermy: If my BFP doesnt come this time round I think I may pass on SMEP too, absolutley exhausting to be honest. May be joining the TTHF club too.

How's the rest of you doing?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

winegums said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Wigums - I thought you already had your :bfp:
> 
> nope been testing for the last 5 days but all BFN
> 
> thank you everyone :) xxxClick to expand...

But I seen your post in the pregnancy gallery...mmm seen lines. Hope your preggo. and you have a ticker. :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies how is everyone I have fallen off the smep as I had no success with it. But wondering if any of you had done the creighton model??


----------



## tigs

whats the crighton model?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

tigs said:


> whats the crighton model?

Its actually the method that practicing catholics use as birth control or to help them conceive. I start classes to learn how to judge my fertility by my cm only in June and was just wondering if anyone else had used it. I have a friend that has done it for 6 months and is now pregnant and her dh has low sperm count with mobility issues...I am not exactly sure what all it entails other than checking and charting my cm regualrly. :thumbup:


----------



## 678star-bex

:hi: I,m new can i join? i started cd 10, 12, 14, got a OPK + peak cbfm on day 15 oh said no to everyday. dtd every 36 hrs. so I think [email protected] OUT. :growlmad: how r u all?


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

678star-bex said:


> :hi: I,m new can i join? i started cd 10, 12, 14, got a OPK + peak cbfm on day 15 oh said no to everyday. dtd every 36 hrs. so I think [email protected] OUT. :growlmad: how r u all?

Hi Star :hi:

I dont think you're out, you can O any time from 12-36 hours after the OPK picks up the hormone surge, and you could have started to surge before you tested with the OPK... so the :spermy: from CD14 could have done the trick, or the ones on your BD after. Keep positive!


----------



## CandyApple19

hows everyone on here at the moment? :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey everyone welcum star x One cd9 and will not start to bd till cd12 cos I have 32-35 day cycle lol


----------



## wyckedoll

Hello ladies, I am going to try this method for the first time....today is cd 8 for us and we will be dtd tonight...fx!


----------



## Tigerlilly80

Hi ladies, how is everyone?

We messed up abit with the SMEP coz DH was ill on cd7,8 & 9, but we got day10 and today is day12 and I just got my smiley face on CB digi so we'll be 'getting it on' tonight, tomorrow and tuesday with the 'insurance' BD on thursday...

Still got high hopes for this month!!! 

Hope everyone else is managing to stick to the plan a bit better than I have LOL

GL and :dust: to you all 

xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

hi everyone just a quick question got positive opks on day12 3pm,7pm
lines have been getting darker since started tests on day 10 then positves day12 now they have changed back to light coloured !?? Does this happen or do mthey stay strong throughout ovulation?? Or is the positive the surge that its on its way and then they change back to light? Tested yesterday 3 times all light day13 and once today so far and light?
Also have the babystart fertile focus saliva test and very strong ferning pattern on this about ten mins ago defo is ferning as seen it change over week to slight and now all fern!
So reall y my questions are the above about change of opks and have i o'd or am i nearlly o'ing?


----------



## brillbride

hi girls--looks like IM BACK-

was supposed to be 6+2 weeks pregnant but had cramps all weekend--then blood this morn--spent all day in hospital--just back...had an early MC--cant believe iv been so unlucky twice now--aw well...im still glad that a) i didnt have to have a d+c and 2) that it wasnt ectopic so i am counting my blessings..had an awful day of it...

il be back doing the smep as it worked for me last time

special hi to missy moo---im wondering still about my jenny renny prediction as she said i would conceive in june from a cycle in june so u just never know...xx

just wondering if anyone knows if this is cycle day 1---first day of bleeding and MC today--im sure it is???


----------



## Tigerlilly80

Oh huni, so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Take time to recover hun and wishing all the best of luck for the coming months.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww brillbride....I am so so sorry to hear this. I wish I could hug you for real:hugs::flower:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Been feeling really tired with a massive headache today so think I will have an early night. Night everyone. God bless xx


----------



## ttcstill

Hi ladies..... :wave: waiting ..... how r u????? I had a very long weekend. Had to go to Lubbock and back in under 24 hours. I am so tired...... still feeling positive about this cycle. FF tells me if I conceived this cycle........that I would be due on FEB 8 2011 BUT....... that is the day that My angel was born (stillborn) RIP Christian! ANyhooooooo..... I am not sure that I want to have another on that day but I guess if I do I will have to accept that GOD has a plan.:thumbup:


----------



## ttcstill

brillbride said:


> hi girls--looks like IM BACK-
> 
> was supposed to be 6+2 weeks pregnant but had cramps all weekend--then blood this morn--spent all day in hospital--just back...had an early MC--cant believe iv been so unlucky twice now--aw well...im still glad that a) i didnt have to have a d+c and 2) that it wasnt ectopic so i am counting my blessings..had an awful day of it...
> 
> il be back doing the smep as it worked for me last time
> 
> special hi to missy moo---im wondering still about my jenny renny prediction as she said i would conceive in june from a cycle in june so u just never know...xx
> 
> just wondering if anyone knows if this is cycle day 1---first day of bleeding and MC today--im sure it is???

I am so sorry to hear that dear, I am here if you need to talk I know how you feel.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

ttcstill said:


> Hi ladies..... :wave: waiting ..... how r u????? I had a very long weekend. Had to go to Lubbock and back in under 24 hours. I am so tired...... still feeling positive about this cycle. FF tells me if I conceived this cycle........that I would be due on FEB 8 2011 BUT....... that is the day that My angel was born (stillborn) RIP Christian! ANyhooooooo..... I am not sure that I want to have another on that day but I guess if I do I will have to accept that GOD has a plan.:thumbup:

Sorry you had a long weekend. Ive had a very chilled one - weather is gorgeous here, spent the day sunbathing in the park :happydance: almost unheard of in the UK!

Glad you are feeling good about this cycle. I am too. Not sure if it is forced PMA or not, but wtf perhaps it will make a difference. Trying not to look out for symptoms. Testing 1st June. You? Its going to go soo slooowly.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

I think I may have messed up the SMEP - ok, when you get your +opk, do you :sex: for two nights in a row, or three? And then 2 days after do the insurance? I did 2 in a row, and then insurance tonight - but now just wondering if I have messed up. AGAIN. :dohh:


----------



## brillbride

aw thanks so much ttcstill and missymoo!!!xxxx 

hope u have conceived this cycle ttcstill..xx


----------



## ttcstill

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies..... :wave: waiting ..... how r u????? I had a very long weekend. Had to go to Lubbock and back in under 24 hours. I am so tired...... still feeling positive about this cycle. FF tells me if I conceived this cycle........that I would be due on FEB 8 2011 BUT....... that is the day that My angel was born (stillborn) RIP Christian! ANyhooooooo..... I am not sure that I want to have another on that day but I guess if I do I will have to accept that GOD has a plan.:thumbup:
> 
> Sorry you had a long weekend. Ive had a very chilled one - weather is gorgeous here, spent the day sunbathing in the park :happydance: almost unheard of in the UK!
> 
> Glad you are feeling good about this cycle. I am too. Not sure if it is forced PMA or not, but wtf perhaps it will make a difference. Trying not to look out for symptoms. Testing 1st June. You? Its going to go soo slooowly.Click to expand...

I am testing on the 28th and we should be ttc buddies...... my offical test date is still the 31st


----------



## new mummy2010

new mummy2010 said:


> hi everyone just a quick question got positive opks on day12 3pm,7pm
> lines have been getting darker since started tests on day 10 then positves day12 now they have changed back to light coloured !?? Does this happen or do mthey stay strong throughout ovulation?? Or is the positive the surge that its on its way and then they change back to light? Tested yesterday 3 times all light day13 and once today so far and light?
> Also have the babystart fertile focus saliva test and very strong ferning pattern on this about ten mins ago defo is ferning as seen it change over week to slight and now all fern!
> So reall y my questions are the above about change of opks and have i o'd or am i nearlly o'ing?

Can someone take a look at this and give me an answer if you can?:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

So sorry for your loss brillbride hugs keep up pma x


----------



## rachael872211

Brillbride, I'm really sorry. x


----------



## Tigerlilly80

new mummy2010 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone just a quick question got positive opks on day12 3pm,7pm
> lines have been getting darker since started tests on day 10 then positves day12 now they have changed back to light coloured !?? Does this happen or do mthey stay strong throughout ovulation?? Or is the positive the surge that its on its way and then they change back to light? Tested yesterday 3 times all light day13 and once today so far and light?
> Also have the babystart fertile focus saliva test and very strong ferning pattern on this about ten mins ago defo is ferning as seen it change over week to slight and now all fern!
> So reall y my questions are the above about change of opks and have i o'd or am i nearlly o'ing?
> 
> Can someone take a look at this and give me an answer if you can?:thumbup:Click to expand...


I don't really know about the lightness and darkness thing but I know you ovulate 12-36 hours after the first +OPK..


----------



## ttcstill

new mummy2010 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone just a quick question got positive opks on day12 3pm,7pm
> lines have been getting darker since started tests on day 10 then positves day12 now they have changed back to light coloured !?? Does this happen or do mthey stay strong throughout ovulation?? Or is the positive the surge that its on its way and then they change back to light? Tested yesterday 3 times all light day13 and once today so far and light?
> Also have the babystart fertile focus saliva test and very strong ferning pattern on this about ten mins ago defo is ferning as seen it change over week to slight and now all fern!
> So reall y my questions are the above about change of opks and have i o'd or am i nearlly o'ing?
> 
> Can someone take a look at this and give me an answer if you can?:thumbup:Click to expand...

THey det dark at the surge then they go back to light as your progesterone hormone peeks 12-36 hours before ovulation...... hope this helps.


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi girls, 

how are you? :wave:

I took some time out as I got what looks like 3 evap lines on three diff brands and really couldnt handle being on for a while. Im so not testing early again cant handle that. 

Brillbride I am so sorry for your loss hun big :hugs: 
Are they going to look into why this happened again? 
Im not sure how it works, maybe start taking OPK's soon as your cycle might be a bif off or do you use the CBFM?

Hope everyone is good 1dpo for me so far chuffed its back to normal as OV last month was day 18 due to taken EPO


----------



## ttcstill

:wave: wanting........ I am glad you are back!

I had a dip this morning could be implantation........:thumbup:

I am going on a float trip this weekend so I will test early on Friday to see if I get any indication of pregnancy, I do not want to be drinking if I am pregnant........

Gotta go to work now have a great day ladies!


----------



## wantingagirl

thanks hun good to be back. FX for you hun! Enjoy!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

wanting I am so glad to see a post from you...i hope all is good for ui!!:)


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey Sandi Hun, thankyou. 

Glad to be back missing out on all the gossipy fun!!!

How you getting on luv? 2dpo for me at the moment hoping this 2ww isnt pure torture!! haha.... jenny renner says conceive june find out july only one more month to go lol....


----------



## new mummy2010

thanks guys well i had funny pains a kind of fluttering muscley pulling on friday at work my first +opk was 7am, 3pm that day then at 7pm that night so along with that and ferning on my saliva test im guessing O was on friday night or saturday which is correct
I have done pretty well this cycle BD on days 6, 8, 11,12,13,14 off day 15 (last night) and last insurance Bd tonight so fx ! I sais earlier in thread i was going away day af is due but changed our plans now so im happy hope everyone is ok


----------



## wantingagirl

New Mummy thats good your plans have changed and you dont need to worry about horrible AF on hols. Ha you are not going to get AF anyway you hear me!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I'm really worried. A few days ago I was getting EWCM which happened CD6. Then it dissapeared around CD10. Then it became pasty and white. I just checked my cervix and there is all jelly like blood :-( Only a bit. Not enough to come out when I wipe, I am on CD12. AF finished ages ago on CD2. I'm worried. Very worried. Am I ill?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Do you think it's the acupuncture or the vitamins. I am worried


----------



## wantingagirl

Could be anything dont worry could be irritation after :sex: remainder of AF that still lingering Ive had that before or bleeding leading up to Ov or even irritation from softcup if you are using them


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I did notice that when we :sex: on cd9 in morning I had a tiny weeny bit of blood on tissue but I did a bowel movement (sorry tmi) lol and I thought this was from that. I thought I had strained myself from sqeezing it out hahaha. Yes I think you are right because we experimented a little (sorry again tmi) with position on cd9 and irritation could be the thing. Thanks for easing my mind. xxx ty ty


----------



## MissyMooMoo

So you used this method? hmmmm Why would you come on here and tell us?


----------



## wantingagirl

MissyMooMoo said:


> I did notice that when we :sex: on cd9 in morning I had a tiny weeny bit of blood on tissue but I did a bowel movement (sorry tmi) lol and I thought this was from that. I thought I had strained myself from sqeezing it out hahaha. Yes I think you are right because we experimented a little (sorry again tmi) with position on cd9 and irritation could be the thing. Thanks for easing my mind. xxx ty ty

:rofl:


----------



## wantingagirl

MissyMooMoo said:


> So you used this method? hmmmm Why would you come on here and tell us?

Did I miss something, did someone say something?


----------



## brillbride

wantingagirl said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> how are you? :wave:
> 
> I took some time out as I got what looks like 3 evap lines on three diff brands and really couldnt handle being on for a while. Im so not testing early again cant handle that.
> 
> Brillbride I am so sorry for your loss hun big :hugs:
> Are they going to look into why this happened again?
> Im not sure how it works, maybe start taking OPK's soon as your cycle might be a bif off or do you use the CBFM?
> 
> Hope everyone is good 1dpo for me so far chuffed its back to normal as OV last month was day 18 due to taken EPO

they dont investigate why it happens until you have 3 miscarriages but i have been given a good tip next time i get pregnant--that is to take a baby aspirin 75mg a day...
anyhow yes i noticed when i was taken EPO it made me ov later which i was mad about however i did get pregnant using it and i took 2 capsules a day around ov


----------



## wantingagirl

oh brillbride yeah I remember someone saying that. I couldnt hack the EPO I was getting severe migraines all day every day was agony so gave up on that. I hope you get your BFP again soon I heard someone say after a loss you are very fertile the following month. Keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## brillbride

Thanks wanting a girl--its funny because just before i found out I was pregnant (thought i wasn't) i threw out 2 bottle of EPO as i was so mad at how my lovely short cycle had gotten longer since taken them

anyhow i hav had 2 MCs as you know

the 1st time I got pregnant straight away I didnt take EPO
the 2nd time i got pregnant i took EPO but did not get pregnant straight away so im in 2 minds whether 2 take it or not..plus i dont have any in my house


----------



## yomo

brillbride said:


> Thanks wanting a girl--its funny because just before i found out I was pregnant (thought i wasn't) i threw out 2 bottle of EPO as i was so mad at how my lovely short cycle had gotten longer since taken them
> 
> anyhow i hav had 2 MCs as you know
> 
> the 1st time I got pregnant straight away I didnt take EPO
> the 2nd time i got pregnant i took EPO but did not get pregnant straight away so im in 2 minds whether 2 take it or not..plus i dont have any in my house

Great to see you back, I am sorry for your losses xx


----------



## new mummy2010

MissyMooMoo said:


> So you used this method? hmmmm Why would you come on here and tell us?

Hi missy whats this all about ?:wacko:
When are you testing this time ? oops think its wantingagirl who is near my own cycle, thought you were missy


----------



## new mummy2010

What other threads do you girls look at?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

wantingagirl said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> So you used this method? hmmmm Why would you come on here and tell us?
> 
> Did I miss something, did someone say something?Click to expand...

They must have removed this woman that came on here saying something like...oh loving the threads ladies...I used this method and gave out this link to some book about Chinese Medicines and Reiki and Holistic Doctors etc. I think BNB cottoned on to her and removed her for marketing. lol. Its disappeared anyhow so must be spamming eh x:winkwink:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

new mummy - some scam lady came on here yesterday trying to sell this book that cost like 40 dollars or something. They removed her now. No I haven't even ov yet hehe x


----------



## Razcox

Brillbride so sorry for you loss xxx

AF due today here and i am sure she will be about soon enough. Temps have dropped and CM is stained so we will be TTC full on for the 1st month since the MMC this cycle. 

How is everyone else anyone testing soon?


----------



## wantingagirl

mmmm..... brillbride im not sure whatever you are happiest with. I just couldnt handle the sore heads but if you dont get that then all good. I guess it depends on the person who it works well for, in my case my cycle were a good length just was taking it for more ewcm. 

Lyndsey how are you? Hows this cycle going?

Hey New Mummy yay Im only one day behind you!!!! Testing date 6th June for me but gonna wait til Im a couple of days late to be sure

Yeah Missy I seen that too on quite a few diff threads either it was spam or she is very inconsiderate since shes telling us shes been pregnant twice and never spoke to us before to announce that

Razcox hey hun im fine how are you im in the dreaded 2ww. I hope she doesnt get you stupid cow

New Mummy, I just stick to this one, one called wishing for a xmas baby (a few lovely ladies there) softcups thread, these are the main ones


----------



## Razcox

oh yeah new mummy - i am on this on, softcups and a TTC after a loss one mostly.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am on this one and the Jenny Renny one cos that was made by me, sometimes I wish I hadnt bothered haha, on and IUI thread just to see but I don't really speak on that one I just keep an eye out for whats going on. I was on the relaxed out one but that seems to have disappeared, not sure why.


----------



## Razcox

MissyMooMoo said:


> I am on this one and the Jenny Renny one cos that was made by me, sometimes I wish I hadnt bothered haha, on and IUI thread just to see but I don't really speak on that one I just keep an eye out for whats going on. I was on the relaxed out one but that seems to have disappeared, not sure why.

I got a refund from her when i asked for her perdiction! Been too scared to ask why incase its bad news lol!


----------



## ale

MissyMooMoo said:


> I am on this one and the Jenny Renny one cos that was made by me, sometimes I wish I hadnt bothered haha, on and IUI thread just to see but I don't really speak on that one I just keep an eye out for whats going on. I was on the relaxed out one but that seems to have disappeared, not sure why.

hey missy did you test?? i read your thread


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Razcox said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> I am on this one and the Jenny Renny one cos that was made by me, sometimes I wish I hadnt bothered haha, on and IUI thread just to see but I don't really speak on that one I just keep an eye out for whats going on. I was on the relaxed out one but that seems to have disappeared, not sure why.
> 
> I got a refund from her when i asked for her perdiction! Been too scared to ask why incase its bad news lol!Click to expand...

Oh thats weird hmmmm:wacko:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yeah it was negative haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I'm only on cd13. We bd this morning and I lay in bed for 2 hours after reading my book. I used preseed and softcups hehe. OH brought me an orange juice and went off to work haha x The bleeding must have been from friction.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

My softcup went in with ease Ale. I remember our conversation about those hehe


----------



## ale

MissyMooMoo said:


> My softcup went in with ease Ale. I remember our conversation about those hehe

haha they have been for me too!! but im afraid i missed my eggy this month!! whe hadnt BD for 4 days before i got my + opk... i got a positive the next day after that, didnt BD that day, got a negative the next day and we BD that day AM, PM!! We were having problems so we were seperated for those days:cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww sorry to hear that Ale. Is everything sorted out now? x


----------



## ttcstill

Morning ladies I am 8 dpo and Friday seems so far away...... I need to test them but not actually down til 31st.


----------



## ale

MissyMooMoo said:


> Awww sorry to hear that Ale. Is everything sorted out now? x

kind of, not really... but we will sort it out soon, i hope! but hey about those readings, i got a free one from TARA and she said that my destiny will change both emotionally and financialyy starting June 15th, she said or maybe a few days before that... I dont believe in that stuff tho,, Just did it for fun.. Im not even sure when i OV because the day i got my pos OPK i lost my thermometer and i have found it yet!:dohh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I never temp. I don't know how anyone can keep up with doing all that stuff. I just use my CBFM and OPK but I have to hide the fact I do it from OH because I don't want him to feel we are trying to hard as he kinda changes lol. So I text him yesterday and told him that I have thrown all my stuff out and I'm going the relaxed way. This morning he seemed back to his usual self and I let him take me haha! I must admit I prefer to be this way. We are much happier feeling more relaxed about the whole thing and things just seem more loving and fun and spontaneous. I'm going to keep up with the story about not POAS on my OPK and using my CBFM for his sake, because I want him back to his usual lovely unstressed unpressured nice sexy self! I can't bear putting pressure on him because that makes me feel stressed and pressured. I am also not sticking religiously to the SMEP because I want the quality of his :spermy: so rather than do it every other day, I choose to do it every 3 days (my way) and then when I get my LH Surge I will do it but get the best quality :spermy: (3 days worth) (better quality, quantity, mobility etc). Once I get that 3 days loada :spermy: swimming up me I will be happy cos I know thats the best chance I'd ever get, but I will top it (even though maybe not necessary) with some more 1 day after, then I plan to skip a day and do it once more. THATS IT! Relax. There's always other months. I'm not in a race, plus it gives me chance to save so I can by all the best quality stuff for our lovely baby to come. I don't really mind if it takes me 8 months or 1 year to fall pregnant. I would rather keep sane and have fun and not put pressure on my OH. My relationhip with him is just as important as making our baby. x


----------



## ale

thats what ive been doing this month.. not really stressing out about it.. we used preseed almost everytime we BD, and softcups almost everytime.. I see those things as me wanting to be more *wet* and sofctups for not wanting the swimmers to get all over me... So im trying to see it as other reasons other than TTC... I tried evening primrose oil, but i didnt take it everyday.. i took it like 3-4 times.. the pills are huge and you have to take 4 a day! i cant keep up with pills!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Im doing Robittusin and drinking lots of water and grapefruit juice. I might try the baking powder finger thing next time we bd x


----------



## ale

lol im scared to do baking soda!! im drinking lots of water too


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am a bit too. Can I ask you something really gross? The thing is that when I took my Softcup out today I thought it would have lots of his semen in it but there was only bit of weird slimy stuff and nothing as much as I thought where would be. Is that normal? I just wondered why it doesn't have lots in it as I thought it would. Bit disappointed really but I know none leaked out or anything. tmi but do you think my cervix sucked it all up or something could have absorbed it? I'm confused. 

Does anybody else know how a softcup should look. I had it in like 12 hours!!! I was expecting lots of it hmmmmmm :-(


----------



## ale

the same thing happens to me!! i thought i was the only one.... :shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

No me to :-(

Does anybody else know about softcups and how they should look once take out lol


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

ttcstill said:


> Waitng4Baby#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Testing 1st June. You? Its going to go soo slooowly.
> 
> I am testing on the 28th and we should be ttc buddies...... my offical test date is still the 31stClick to expand...
> 
> Absolutely!!
> 
> I am going mad trying not to symptom spot but racking up a list of symptoms but really think it could be all in my head. Have been trying to keep up lots of PMA this month (incase it makes a difference :shrug: ) but its getting hard to do this in the 2WW...
> 
> Any symptoms for you?Click to expand...


----------



## new mummy2010

wantingagirl said:


> mmmm..... brillbride im not sure whatever you are happiest with. I just couldnt handle the sore heads but if you dont get that then all good. I guess it depends on the person who it works well for, in my case my cycle were a good length just was taking it for more ewcm.
> 
> Lyndsey how are you? Hows this cycle going?
> 
> Hey New Mummy yay Im only one day behind you!!!! Testing date 6th June for me but gonna wait til Im a couple of days late to be sure
> 
> Yeah Missy I seen that too on quite a few diff threads either it was spam or she is very inconsiderate since shes telling us shes been pregnant twice and never spoke to us before to announce that
> 
> Razcox hey hun im fine how are you im in the dreaded 2ww. I hope she doesnt get you stupid cow
> 
> New Mummy, I just stick to this one, one called wishing for a xmas baby (a few lovely ladies there) softcups thread, these are the main ones

should we be test buddies then ? could go for 9th? :winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

MissyMooMoo said:


> I am on this one and the Jenny Renny one cos that was made by me, sometimes I wish I hadnt bothered haha, on and IUI thread just to see but I don't really speak on that one I just keep an eye out for whats going on. I was on the relaxed out one but that seems to have disappeared, not sure why.

How do you do this jenny renny thing did look once but panicked lol :wacko:
How much is it anyways?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

https://jennyrenny.viviti.com/ it is $8 x when you click into the link it directs you to pay, paypal and credit or debit cards. And there is a form you need to fill in on her website x


----------



## wantingagirl

new mummy2010 said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> I am on this one and the Jenny Renny one cos that was made by me, sometimes I wish I hadnt bothered haha, on and IUI thread just to see but I don't really speak on that one I just keep an eye out for whats going on. I was on the relaxed out one but that seems to have disappeared, not sure why.
> 
> How do you do this jenny renny thing did look once but panicked lol :wacko:
> How much is it anyways?Click to expand...

Yeah hun cool..... FX!!! :happydance:


----------



## wantingagirl

I did mine as per my ticker and says I should conceive next month but its hit and miss with her and we all just did it for a bit of fun as she has been right with some (maybe conincidence) and wrong with others.


----------



## brillbride

i have used softcups but both times I got pregnant was without using them and without using preseed---so im going to stick to that this time round---no softcups and no preseed... with the softcups --sometimes there is semen left in it when u take them out and sometimes there isnt..xx


----------



## Razcox

Afternoon all! How is everyone? 

AF is here with a vengence so got out the CBFM and ordered all my stuff for next cycle x


----------



## ttcstill

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waitng4Baby#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Testing 1st June. You? Its going to go soo slooowly.
> 
> I am testing on the 28th and we should be ttc buddies...... my offical test date is still the 31stClick to expand...
> 
> Absolutely!!
> 
> I am going mad trying not to symptom spot but racking up a list of symptoms but really think it could be all in my head. Have been trying to keep up lots of PMA this month (incase it makes a difference :shrug: ) but its getting hard to do this in the 2WW...
> 
> Any symptoms for you?Click to expand...
> 
> I have been gassy and am having slight cramps at the sides periodically but nothing major. I did feel like I was going to be sick yesterday morning but I think it was because I was starving.
> 
> 
> 
> So Sorry Raz....Click to expand...


----------



## new mummy2010

fx'ed ttcstill hope this is your month, along with me and all my ttc friendsx


----------



## brillbride

sorry Razcoz:( chin up

gd luck ttcstill.x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladie :flower:

I have a question for you lovely ladies. Okay, I'm interested in the SMEP, but I have a DH who absolutely hates planned :sex:. He likes it "spontaneous". Did any of you ladies have this problem?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Butter cup - Mine is also this way. He says it cuts out the passion so what I have done is this....told him that I am not doing the plan anymore, told him that I have got rid of all my OPK and CBFM and that I am just going to enjoy him. Since then he has been great. Back to his normal self. Well of course I am still using the OPK and CBFM but I will keep that bit to myself. lol. I am not doing it for any other reason that to be kind to him and stop him feeling pressured. The great thing is that he has gone back into the horn dog he was before now he thinks the pressure if of. Phsychological or what! x 

This way I am still able to keep to the SMEP but I kinda deviate it a little bit as I prefer it every 3 days rather than every other (2 days). I had to fight him off me this morning. haha. I made up an excuse about work and needing to be in earlier haha


----------



## Isi Buttercup

LOL....great idea MissyMoo....I think I'll try that! :winkwink:. Another problem we have is that we both have pretty demanding jobs and my DH is tired most weekdays....but is ready to go at it over the weekend......but we all know that our eggies don't care about day of the week!! My ovulation tends to be between Wednesday and Saturday....so getting the weekday :sex: is so important!! I guess I have to try to take my weekday seduction up a notch....


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lol I think you will have to hehe


----------



## ttcstill

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi ladie :flower:
> 
> I have a question for you lovely ladies. Okay, I'm interested in the SMEP, but I have a DH who absolutely hates planned :sex:. He likes it "spontaneous". Did any of you ladies have this problem?

Honey then what you do is makeit look spontaneous to him..... on CD 8 when e comes home be cooking in apron and nothing else, on CD 10 trap him in the laundry room and do it on the washer, on CD 12 ask hi to come was your back and pull him in the tub, etc......... just dont tell him that is what you are doing.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Razcox said:


> Afternoon all! How is everyone?
> 
> AF is here with a vengence so got out the CBFM and ordered all my stuff for next cycle x

Raz, sorry the nasty witch got you :hugs: .... June will be our month!



Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi ladie :flower:
> 
> I have a question for you lovely ladies. Okay, I'm interested in the SMEP, but I have a DH who absolutely hates planned :sex:. He likes it "spontaneous". Did any of you ladies have this problem?

Yes mine is quite similar. Havent told him about the SMEP at all, he just knows that it needs to be fairly regular. In previous months we've both been exhausted by the time I get to O and have given up :blush: so my plan this month was to keep things fairly usual in the :sex: department, but had a few tricks up my sleeve to use around O (like bought loads of candles & massage oils) which seemed to work this time!



MissyMooMoo said:


> Butter cup - Mine is also this way. He says it cuts out the passion so what I have done is this....told him that I am not doing the plan anymore, told him that I have got rid of all my OPK and CBFM and that I am just going to enjoy him. Since then he has been great. Back to his normal self. Well of course I am still using the OPK and CBFM but I will keep that bit to myself. lol. I am not doing it for any other reason that to be kind to him and stop him feeling pressured. The great thing is that he has gone back into the horn dog he was before now he thinks the pressure if of. Phsychological or what! x
> 
> This way I am still able to keep to the SMEP but I kinda deviate it a little bit as I prefer it every 3 days rather than every other (2 days). I had to fight him off me this morning. haha. I made up an excuse about work and needing to be in earlier haha

:winkwink: Go Missy!


Ttcstill - well gassy is good. And nautious as well. Keep positive hun! Are you testing tomorrow or going to hold on a few days? All of my symptoms seem to have gone today, even the middle of the night peeing seemed to stop last night. Hmm. Trying to keep positive.


----------



## wantingagirl

So sorry Raz - onwards to next month im sure I will be joining you soon

Tammy not long for you now hun! Have you set a date for the wedding?

New Mummy how you getting on? Brillbride how are you? Have you decided about EPO yet?

Uh buttercup I tend to just pounce on his the less they know the better or they just get funny and un-coperative

Waiting4baby where are you on yur cycle? How are you?


----------



## wantingagirl

ttcstill said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladie :flower:
> 
> I have a question for you lovely ladies. Okay, I'm interested in the SMEP, but I have a DH who absolutely hates planned :sex:. He likes it "spontaneous". Did any of you ladies have this problem?
> 
> Honey then what you do is makeit look spontaneous to him..... on CD 8 when e comes home be cooking in apron and nothing else, on CD 10 trap him in the laundry room and do it on the washer, on CD 12 ask hi to come was your back and pull him in the tub, etc......... just dont tell him that is what you are doing.Click to expand...

:rofl: :haha:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks ladies!!! You guys are the best :D. I especially love the cooking in nothing, ttcstill :winkwink:. I think I'm going to look for some massage oil right away.

I was able to get him all hot and bothered yesterday (CD 8)....CD 10 is Saturday, so that should be easier. Hoping we can sustain the tempo through o!!

Good luck lovely ladies!! I've heard so many good stories about the SMEP. I hope it works for us all!!


----------



## ttcstill

OMG OMG faint :BFP:


----------



## wantingagirl

seriously Tammy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pic plz!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That is fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Tammy :hugs:!!! I agree with Wantingagirl...please put up a picture!!! Another success story for the SMEP :thumbup:

So happy for you hun!


----------



## Firedancer41

ttcstill said:


> OMG OMG faint :BFP:



Yay, Tammy!!!! Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

I just sent the pics from my phone to my email....... just a sec and I will post them.


----------



## ttcstill

I will post them when I get back they are not in my inbox yet


----------



## brillbride

OMG TTCstill---so excited 4 ya..xx


----------



## new mummy2010

wantingagirl said:


> So sorry Raz - onwards to next month im sure I will be joining you soon
> 
> Tammy not long for you now hun! Have you set a date for the wedding?
> 
> New Mummy how you getting on? Brillbride how are you? Have you decided about EPO yet?
> 
> Uh buttercup I tend to just pounce on his the less they know the better or they just get funny and un-coperative
> 
> Waiting4baby where are you on yur cycle? How are you?

HI im really good DF reckons we will be out this month as i had a bit to drink over weekend and he thinks this slims our chances right down:cry:(but i said'what about all the drunken one night stands that result in pregnancy?')


----------



## ttcstill

The first test is the IC and the other two are different pictures of the Answer brand test i took to confirm.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0095.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 21









IMAG0094.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 22









IMAG0096.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## new mummy2010

OMG tammy thats brill cant wait to see pic got my fingers and toes crossed for you huni:hugs:
Hi missy how you doing:wave:


----------



## ttcstill

Its deffintely positive....... but i can get real good pics on these...... however I am waiting for the doctor to call..... I am supposed to go in for blood work...... Ill keep ya posted.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ttcstill said:


> OMG OMG faint :BFP:


OMFG!!!! yes yes yes!!! hehe :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Thats wonderful. I knew it!! I just felt you would, don't ask me why but I knew it! xxxxxxx SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! You deserve it both of u x:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi new mummy I'm excited for Tammy lol. Apart from that I am desperate for a pee and keeping it in cos have to OPK in a bit lol. Hows you? x


----------



## new mummy2010

wow can defo see line on ic and on last pic too yay


----------



## MissyMooMoo

new mummy2010 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Raz - onwards to next month im sure I will be joining you soon
> 
> Tammy not long for you now hun! Have you set a date for the wedding?
> 
> New Mummy how you getting on? Brillbride how are you? Have you decided about EPO yet?
> 
> Uh buttercup I tend to just pounce on his the less they know the better or they just get funny and un-coperative
> 
> Waiting4baby where are you on yur cycle? How are you?
> 
> HI im really good DF reckons we will be out this month as i had a bit to drink over weekend and he thinks this slims our chances right down:cry:(but i said'what about all the drunken one night stands that result in pregnancy?')Click to expand...

I know its horrid isn't it having to give up the Loopy Juice haha:haha::haha:. Life doesn't seem the same. Kinda boring when you go out and you get bored of Orange Juice and Lemonade. Hey to top this I've even given up Caffeine lol ..... people think I'm weird at our Local Squash Club cos I just to love a glass of wine and they bought it in especially for me but would rather feel guilty than loose my chances of conceiving. hehe


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I can see the line. Jenny Renny was bloody right girl! lol

Shall I edit the chart Tammy? I want you to give me the go ahead to do this please xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats again, Tammy :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Congrats! Did I already say this. Sometimes I get too excited and forget but here it is again x lol I NEED A WWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! haha


----------



## new mummy2010

well im ok other than df's lack of pma cos i had a few drinks over weekend he thinks we will be out!!? But im not giving everything up and letting it rule mt live ttc that is, yeah tammy really deserves it bless!
Well dying to poas but would be waste hanging on with wanting till 9th aargh to long lol


----------



## new mummy2010

gonna do my jenny renny now girls wish me luck


----------



## brillbride

tammy so delighted--goin 2 look and see what jenny predicted for you now...xx

and any tips for us??


----------



## new mummy2010

how long do they usually take to come back ?


----------



## MagicBracken

I am awaiting a visit from the :witch: this month...she was due 2 days ago...i ahve no sign so will test tomorrow...I am planning on using this plan next month, along with other things. I will begin temping next month and hoping we will get our BFP soon. Good Luck Everyone...will post my testing date as soon as i know :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Shit I just had spotting again. I had it a bit the other day. I am on cd15 and use CBFM and OPK and not a high or a positive on either. I am very confused. It is not enough to go on my knickers but when I wiped it was like a pink blood. On cd12 it was a browny jelly like colour. I just googled and apparently you can spot before ovulation but this has never happened to me before. Does anybody know what it could be cos worried now again :-( . We haven't had :sex: for 3 days so can't be that.

I noticed that my Ticker says I am in my fertile period!! I am not putting my fingers up there again to check on my cervical mucus because I promised myself to stop doing that because I get obsessed with it and I worry I am spoiling my chances and disturbing the spermies. hmmmmm I am cramping on the left hand side ...a dull cramp and I know it is my left hand side fallopian tube this month so this all tallies ok. .....but what is it with the spotting. I never get this...hmmmmm. :help:


----------



## ttcstill

MissyMooMoo said:


> I can see the line. Jenny Renny was bloody right girl! lol
> 
> Shall I edit the chart Tammy? I want you to give me the go ahead to do this please xx

She was partly right she said I would get my BFP in may from a cycle I was on then but that was last month's cycle...... but I did get my BFP in May...... Cheri said I would get my BFp in June Jenny predicted a girl It hink and cheri predicted a boy???????




brillbride said:


> tammy so delighted--goin 2 look and see what jenny predicted for you now...xx
> 
> and any tips for us??

I just :sex: every other day and tried not to stress out too much, I used soft cups every time we :sex: and preseed!


----------



## new mummy2010

maybe it is ovulation bleed missy? not sure hun sorry x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I wish I had some insight to provide, but all I can do is give you a :hugs:, MissyMoo, and hope it's nothing to worry about. If it continues over the weekend, maybe you should see your doctor?

Gosh.....I am so averse of those Jenny and Cheri readings!! I just think they're a bunch of baloney! Don't let them take credit for your :bfp: Tammy. That was God, you and your DH :). Still excited about your good news!!!! I can't wait to work out this SMEP now!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

ttcstill said:


> Its deffintely positive....... but i can get real good pics on these...... however I am waiting for the doctor to call..... I am supposed to go in for blood work...... Ill keep ya posted.

Oh my god how fantastic!!!! Well done you have everything crossed for you

:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

morning girls does or has anyone used ic opk's and got lines before a bfp on hpt's? 
was reading something about a lady who is using them and says her line is getting darker and she thinks this is going to result in bfp?
im confused as thought the two tests detected two different things?How can a opk tell you your preggors surelly if they worked like this we would only need a universal test for ovulation and pregnancy?
Hi missy hows you today huni?
Anymore updates tammy?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi new mummy....It has been a weird cycle for me all in all this month ....I am still confused about my spotting and it is there still. I think it is ovulation bleeding which I have read is a sign of great fertility. Either that or it is implantation bleeding because I think I may have released 2 eggs this month. I did have a weird AF this month where I had just 1 day of a massive gush and then nothing, it was gone, it was so bad it covered my pj bottoms in the morning and my OH was panicking lol. Then I got EWCM from CD3 until CD10 this month as I keep a chart and I just checked. We had a great BD session where I was so relaxed and not thinking about making babies on CD9. Now on CD16 (7 days later) I am spotting, first pink in a jelly like substance and now then this brown colour. I also had dull cramping which has completely gone. I am totally confused. I know that my CBFM never asked me to start testing until CD8 this month so it could be possible. Anythings possible in this TTC business haha. 

Just incase it isnt that I am still having :sex:, just had it and laying here with softcup inside me will hips propped up as I type this. Just incase it is ovulation spotting. I have not idea at the moment. Totally confused. lol

One of my boobs is like a football and sore as hell and the other one is also sore but not as bad as the left hand side one! I have been in a funny mood lately. Very emotional and teary, crying for no reason. Also my IBS has completely gone which baffles me. Everything seems to have relaxed.

On your question about the OPKs I am sorry I don't understand either on how people can use them as HPT and it just confuses the whole issue. I think OPKS should be just used for that purpose and HPT for that reason to save confusion. lol xx


----------



## Tigerlilly80

OPK's can pick up HCG and LH because of the similaries between the 2 hormones. HCG (the pregnancy hormone) is decribed as being LH (the ovulation hormone)with a 'hat' on lol so the LH part of the hormone is there, aswell as the 'hat'.
The reason you can't use HPTs as OPKs is that HPTs only look for the 'hat' part of the hormone.

Hope that makes sense xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

Tigerlilly80 said:


> OPK's can pick up HCG and LH because of the similaries between the 2 hormones. HCG (the pregnancy hormone) is decribed as being LH (the ovulation hormone)with a 'hat' on lol so the LH part of the hormone is there, aswell as the 'hat'.
> The reason you can't use HPTs as OPKs is that HPTs only look for the 'hat' part of the hormone.
> 
> Hope that makes sense xxx

so if you get light lines on opk is there a chance you could get bfp soon??
have quite a few symptoms also just feel weird today like not me:shrug:


----------



## ttcstill

Doctor confirmed...... three smep cycles and I'm expecting ...... keep the faith ladies this plan works


----------



## new mummy2010

congrats tammy x x


----------



## Angelic

ttcstill said:


> Doctor confirmed...... three smep cycles and I'm expecting ...... keep the faith ladies this plan works

Thanks! That's good to know because I'm kind of "in the middle" of trying this plan for the first time and I'm feeling really positive about it :)

Huge congratulations on your BFP :happydance:

x


----------



## brillbride

congrats ttcstill..xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Congrats TTC xx:happydance::happydance:
What symptoms did you have? xx


----------



## wantingagirl

ttcstill said:


> Doctor confirmed...... three smep cycles and I'm expecting ...... keep the faith ladies this plan works

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcstill

Just that my bbs hurt alternating


----------



## nevertogether

i'm so jealous ttcstill :haha:


----------



## ttcstill

Yours is coming.....


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Did you get stabbing pains in them? x


----------



## ttcstill

yes and it alernated daily from one side to the other!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Did you get implantation bleeding too? x


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Tammy I remember you saying you were gassy and nautious too??


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

I'm testing Tuesday. Felt a bit nautious this weekend and boobs sore today. Hard too tell if it's just the nasty witch on her way. So desperate for it to be my month!


----------



## soph77

Oh Tammy wonderful news hun!! Congrats :D


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello everyone i feel sooooo sick today :cry:
i feel out this month have been getting very stressed out and did opk the other morning band today faint lines but feeling down today think as i feel so damn sick
Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

got my jenny reading back too she says my BFP will come in june from a cycle in june, she sees a boy and edd march 2011 
hope this is right this is when i orginally wanted our BFP when we started ttc


----------



## wantingagirl

New Mummy dont give up sickness could be a sign!! Hang in there hun!


----------



## new mummy2010

i know im just feeling sorry for myself how are you any symptoms ? already ordered my ic's and a couple of cb digis for next month really wanna try softcups where du get yours?


----------



## wantingagirl

new mummy2010 said:


> i know im just feeling sorry for myself how are you any symptoms ? already ordered my ic's and a couple of cb digis for next month really wanna try softcups where du get yours?

Ha my reading says conceive in June BFP from July but I want it this month. Yeah I know that feeling very well thats why im trying to give you PMA once you sink its hard to get out of. I got mine from a website called access diagnostics hun xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

new mummy2010 said:


> i know im just feeling sorry for myself how are you any symptoms ? already ordered my ic's and a couple of cb digis for next month really wanna try softcups where du get yours?

how long you been trying for?


----------



## Twitch

ttcstill said:


> Doctor confirmed...... three smep cycles and I'm expecting ...... keep the faith ladies this plan works

Hi ttcstill - just wanted to say congratulations, I don't often post here, but have been following your story and it has given me renewed hope......you really, really deserve it!! All the best! :wohoo:


----------



## new mummy2010

wantingagirl said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> i know im just feeling sorry for myself how are you any symptoms ? already ordered my ic's and a couple of cb digis for next month really wanna try softcups where du get yours?
> 
> how long you been trying for?Click to expand...

stopped pill mid feb ist cycle was 19th march 26 days after last pill, then been roughly 26 day cycles since
this will be our 4th cycle if no bfp this time! not long i know but we want it now hate waiting lol
how about you? and how long you used softcups for? 
p.s thanks for keeping me smiling :hugs:x x


----------



## wantingagirl

new mummy2010 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> i know im just feeling sorry for myself how are you any symptoms ? already ordered my ic's and a couple of cb digis for next month really wanna try softcups where du get yours?
> 
> how long you been trying for?Click to expand...
> 
> stopped pill mid feb ist cycle was 19th march 26 days after last pill, then been roughly 26 day cycles since
> this will be our 4th cycle if no bfp this time! not long i know but we want it now hate waiting lol
> how about you? and how long you used softcups for?
> p.s thanks for keeping me smiling :hugs:x xClick to expand...

Yeah know how you feel hun doesnt matter how long you have been trying for the want is all the same. If I am not pregnant this cycle this will be our 8th cycle ttc, I think at this point im kind of just accepting what happens. I dont expect anything and if something does happen I can only gain from it. I have some symptons but I get these every month without fail..... lol. Sore head increased yellowy cm about 5dpo and cramping on and off througout and today pain like my pelvis is bruised but like I said happens every month. This will be my second month using softcups and I use the CBFM

np hun thats why we are here :hugs: all of us are the only ones that know how it feels I really hope you do get your BFP this month 

:dust: to all


----------



## new mummy2010

wantingagirl said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> i know im just feeling sorry for myself how are you any symptoms ? already ordered my ic's and a couple of cb digis for next month really wanna try softcups where du get yours?
> 
> how long you been trying for?Click to expand...
> 
> stopped pill mid feb ist cycle was 19th march 26 days after last pill, then been roughly 26 day cycles since
> this will be our 4th cycle if no bfp this time! not long i know but we want it now hate waiting lol
> how about you? and how long you used softcups for?
> p.s thanks for keeping me smiling :hugs:x xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah know how you feel hun doesnt matter how long you have been trying for the want is all the same. If I am not pregnant this cycle this will be our 8th cycle ttc, I think at this point im kind of just accepting what happens. I dont expect anything and if something does happen I can only gain from it. I have some symptons but I get these every month without fail..... lol. Sore head increased yellowy cm about 5dpo and cramping on and off througout and today pain like my pelvis is bruised but like I said happens every month. This will be my second month using softcups and I use the CBFM
> 
> np hun thats why we are here :hugs: all of us are the only ones that know how it feels I really hope you do get your BFP this month
> 
> :dust: to allClick to expand...

you too :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

how do i find gail? is she expensive ?


----------



## louloubabs

Congrats ttcstill!!!! Yay!!!

I'll add your :bfp: to the results thread. Yay!!

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

BFN this morning so Im out this month :cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Aww sorry waitn4 sorry to hear that she got u :-( :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Waiting4baby Im so sorry she got you.... I think I shall be following soon cramp and achy legs hate her hate her

New Mummy - Gail whos that? Mine was from jenny renner


----------



## TaNasha

Hello ladies, 

I am on CD 9 today and think I will start with SMEP too!

This is our 1st month TTC, so hopefully we will get lucky and have a BPF soon!

How long have you girls been busy with SMEP?


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey TaNasha, 

This is my 3rd cycle SMEP and if Im not pregnant next cycle will be my 8th month ttc. I might not beable to follow this plan for much longer (dont know how much I have got left in me) but I will certainly linger on this thread as the girls are ace. Good Luck for this month!!!


----------



## TaNasha

Thanks wantingagirl!

Its all so frustraing and i am soooo impatient, and this is only our 1st month! 

I am really scared though because i keep reading horror stories about women who have been trying for years and years. So I really hope I can get pregnant!


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah I know how you feel hun.... I know its easier said than done but try not stress out too much about it I should know you just end up arguing with OH. My first took me 12 months so just hang in there, I do know that no matter how long you have been trying for its so hard each month. 

Im to the point now that I just accept my period when it comes every month cos been trying for quite a while but I know there are woman trying for even longer. Its really hard but you just have to try and go with the flow and it will happen when its suppose to. Always here if you need to chat.


----------



## Razcox

Waiting4baby - Sorry about the :bfn: :hug:

TaNasha - Welcome aboard hun!

wantingagirl - Its the same here now after everything thats happened i just expect AF to show up now.

CD7 here so nearly ready to start our first cycle of the SMEP also using softcup, pre seed and my CBFM. Going to throw everything i have at the eggy this cycle.


----------



## wantingagirl

Razcox - Yeah hun its totally like that. I use softcups and CBFM so think I will throw in preseed aswell this month if AF arrives. Huh I guess the way I look at it if I have no expectations then when it happens it will be even better. It must be so hard for you im so sorry for your loss you had to go through hopefully we all get what we want soon. I really dont want to believe anything then get my hopes up as that is alot harder to deal with. 

Its so gutting when you see AF and realise that could have been a baby but hey we will get there.


----------



## ttcstill

Waiting4- I am sooooo sorry! :hugs:


----------



## ellieb31

You sound like a lovely bunch of ladies so I hope there's room for one more!

We started ttc in Jan 09 when I came off the BCP. I had about 6 cycles of trying then my endo came back really badly and we had to stop while I had surgery a couple of times. We're on our 2nd cycle following all of the surgery. So we've been ttc for nearly 18 months but not that many cycles - if you know what I mean!! 

Last month I managed to convince myself that we had conceived - I'd felt really positive about it and then got a Jenny Renny reading which said I was going to get my BFP that month. Sadly :witch: got me instead so I have no faith in any of those readings and I'm not going to trust myself if I just 'feel' positive again. 

We're going to follow the SMEP plan this month. I use OPK's as well but that's it.......at the moment! 

GL everyone, hopefully there'll be lots of lovely BFP's to report this month.


----------



## wantingagirl

ellieb - Welcome hun!!! The more the merrier

So sorry for what you have had to go through but at least now you can get on with trying after the surgery. This plan has been quite sucessful for quite a lot of girls and positive outcomes so far. I have tried it on 3 cycles but to no avail as yet but sometimes it just takes time!! GL for this cycle!!!


----------



## ellieb31

Hi wanting

Thanks for the warm welcome!! Absoutely right re being able to get on with it - it was so frustrating (in more ways than one!) having to put it all completely on hold. I just really hope that I get pregnant before the endo comes back again. I've had 7 ops over the last 10 years and the BCP was keeping it fairly under control. I can't help but worry that in 9 months (or so) we'll have to stop and go through surgery again. But some women find that their endo doesn't come back after pregnancy so there's always that hope at the back of my mind as well.

Anyway, CD 9 and started BDing yesterday so hopefully SMEP will result in sticky bean this month!!

Not long to go until you start testing....how are coping with the tww? Symptom spotting like crazy?


----------



## Liz5178

I really want to try this plan but I'm finding it difficult with my husband's schedule, he works two days, two nights - then off for four days....but when he works nights I don't see him the entire two days as I"m already gone for work when he gets home in the morning and he is already gone for work when I get home at night.....so frustrating!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I went to the toilet today and there was something clinging to the edge of it. I know this will sound really groooos but it was like Mucus with some blood in it. Ok.....this is gross too but I had to analyse it so I took it from the edge and it was cold so I figured it must have come out of me at some point. I swear it was like that slime that you get in those pots that you play with when a kid. A bit like snot but very much cumpier and denser. It was slightly clear but with flex of blood in it. It freaked me out. It must have been clinging to the edge for a few days as it was kinda inside the bowl so I was lucky to even see it. The only reason I did was because I was wiping the toilet and cleaning it. So this is very spooky. I have an idea what it is but I don't want to get over excited. It goes with the spotting I've had which has now stopped. I've been a bitch lately and have dull cramps and crying a lot. I have no idea what's going on. Is my body playing tricks with me because if so that's not fair. My bb's are still very heavy and when I wake up they cause so much pain. The right one was the start of it all which great heavy and like a cocunut and hurt like mad!, then the left one started flaring up. They both feel hot and tingle. I have a strange craping feeling just inside my belly button. All these things are what is very different about me. Oh and spots now...which I never get until AF. Craps in my legs too.


----------



## sarah76

Found this thread last month and DH and I tried to give it a go.

We had been TTC for 5 years with a MC 2 years ago, since then disappointment every month.

I am pleased to say that we got our :bfp: at the weekend :happydance::happydance: Fingers crossed its a sticky x

Good luck to everyone TTC 

Sarah xxx


----------



## nevertogether

congrats SARAH!!!!


----------



## ttcstill

Congrats Sarah!!!!!

Ladiesjust wanted to let you know my betas came back today @ 189


----------



## TaNasha

Congrats sarah76!

That gives me so much hope that this mighht actually work!


----------



## new mummy2010

wantingagirl said:


> Waiting4baby Im so sorry she got you.... I think I shall be following soon cramp and achy legs hate her hate her
> 
> New Mummy - Gail whos that? Mine was from jenny renner

think im out gave in and tesred today 9-10dpo BFN:growlmad:


----------



## ttcstill

new mummy2010 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Waiting4baby Im so sorry she got you.... I think I shall be following soon cramp and achy legs hate her hate her
> 
> New Mummy - Gail whos that? Mine was from jenny renner
> 
> think im out gave in and tesred today 9-10dpo BFN:growlmad:Click to expand...

sot count yourself out yet i got a BFN at 9 dpo and BFP at 10dpo


----------



## nevertogether

ttcstill, i've gotten babydust from all the other newly expecting girls. need yours too hehe :)


----------



## ttcstill

nevertogether said:


> ttcstill, i've gotten babydust from all the other newly expecting girls. need yours too hehe :)

Baby:dust: Lucky :dust: hurry up so we can be bump buddies :dust:


----------



## brillbride

good luck tammy. sounds promising..xx.xx

hi 2 missy moo and the rest of the crew!!! im cd 10 after my MC..xx


----------



## new mummy2010

:dust:


new mummy2010 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Waiting4baby Im so sorry she got you.... I think I shall be following soon cramp and achy legs hate her hate her
> 
> New Mummy - Gail whos that? Mine was from jenny renner
> 
> think im out gave in and tesred today 9-10dpo BFN:growlmad:Click to expand...

Morning i could only hop on for a few mins last night sorry wanting i never answered about 'GAIL' she is another physic lady heard some girls saying she is really in depth so might get one ?
How are you today i have no symptoms today for af or bfp lol!!
when du usually get af symptoms?
Thanks tammy for the pma x x
Hi missy how's you?
And cograts to any BFP i missed:hugs::happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

new mummy2010 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Waiting4baby Im so sorry she got you.... I think I shall be following soon cramp and achy legs hate her hate her
> 
> New Mummy - Gail whos that? Mine was from jenny renner
> 
> think im out gave in and tesred today 9-10dpo BFN:growlmad:Click to expand...

Hey wanting im so sorry i caved in to poas early:dohh:
just really wanted to know well bought things for af seeing her saturday i think:nope:
tested again this morning with a superdrug test and ic nothing zero zilch :cry:
hope your doing ok and well done for not testing fx you get BFP still huni x x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi new mumm and brillbride I am ok thanks I think. How are you two? x

Congrat Sarah x


----------



## wantingagirl

Sorry Liz that you are finding it difficult. It can be if yur shifts are diff, as long as you get some of the bedding days in tho near Ov. 

Missy - Is your ticker wrong? Do you think its implantation bleeding?

Sarah congrats hun wow after 5 years, you have instilled my faith! H&h 9 months

Tammy thats great sounding all good hun!!! Are they monitoring you carefully?

Awww new mummy im sorry but it still could be too early to show anything yet. With my last pregnancy didnt get any symptons at all cept for cramping a couple of days before BFP. Every month so far I get on and off cramping a week after OV until AF which is what im getting now so I have no clue and last time no implantation bleed and I get EWCM a couple of days before AF then AF
Ah I didnt want to say anything about our testing date as knew you would be gutted this is why I wont test til late any more as can deal with the letdown better so soul destroying to keep on seeing BFN. So sorry and hope you dont get your AF!

Brillbride - When do you usually OV? Are you using opk and how you feeling?


----------



## MyTurnYet

Awwww, haven't been here in so long and just came in to check how everyone is doing. :friends:

Congrats TTCSTILL!!!!!:happydance::happydance: So excited for you. :flower:

Now, have about 50 or so pages to read....I hope to see more BFPs as I scroll down!


----------



## wantingagirl

MyTurnYet said:


> Awwww, haven't been here in so long and just came in to check how everyone is doing. :friends:
> 
> Congrats TTCSTILL!!!!!:happydance::happydance: So excited for you. :flower:
> 
> Now, have about 50 or so pages to read....I hope to see more BFPs as I scroll down!

:rofl: May take a while hun!!!


----------



## ttcstill

wantingagirl said:


> Sorry Liz that you are finding it difficult. It can be if yur shifts are diff, as long as you get some of the bedding days in tho near Ov.
> 
> Missy - Is your ticker wrong? Do you think its implantation bleeding?
> 
> Sarah congrats hun wow after 5 years, you have instilled my faith! H&h 9 months
> 
> Tammy thats great sounding all good hun!!! Are they monitoring you carefully?
> 
> Awww new mummy im sorry but it still could be too early to show anything yet. With my last pregnancy didnt get any symptons at all cept for cramping a couple of days before BFP. Every month so far I get on and off cramping a week after OV until AF which is what im getting now so I have no clue and last time no implantation bleed and I get EWCM a couple of days before AF then AF
> Ah I didnt want to say anything about our testing date as knew you would be gutted this is why I wont test til late any more as can deal with the letdown better so soul destroying to keep on seeing BFN. So sorry and hope you dont get your AF!
> 
> Brillbride - When do you usually OV? Are you using opk and how you feeling?

They seem to be I have my first ob appointment today!


----------



## wantingagirl

Wow thats cool Tammy Im really chuffed for you What will they be doing? Keep me posted on how it goes!!!


----------



## nevertogether

i hope your first appt goes well today tammy!


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi missy and wanting im not to bad was low this morning but hey as the saying goes'it aint over till the witch arrives!'
Anyways have a question for you guys exactly how many DPO can implantation still occur?
I know im grasping at straws lol but hey i can dream!!
Not sure if im 10 or 11 DPO today anyway girls hope your all good think your a brill bunchx
p.s been v gassy over last few days totally not like me usually DF lolx


----------



## ttcstill

Everything seems fine. Due date is now Feb 11th and i have my next appointment on the 22nd of June for my first scan!!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Woo hoo Tammy!!!! Thats great news if Im pregnant due date would be February 14th!! But im doubtful like every month lol.....

New Mummy - You can implant anywhere from 6-12 dpo roughly


----------



## wantingagirl

ttcstill said:


> Everything seems fine. Due date is now Feb 11th and i have my next appointment on the 22nd of June for my first scan!!!!

So you will be nearly 8 weeks by then? How long were you trying for hun it was quite a while wasnt it? I was thinking of giving up on SMEP but you have restored my faith in the plan. Most people would get it first try and I have tried 3 cycles so far with nothing.


----------



## ttcstill

this was my 4th cycle I was using preseed and soft cups faithfully........plus temping and using opk's ........ we just had sex every other day from cd 8 and then the two days after O


----------



## wantingagirl

Wicked Im going to keep on trying this plan for a couple of months yet and see if I get any joy. Using CBFM and Softcups so I might now introduce preseed. Were you trying for long all and all?


----------



## wantingagirl

Oh sorry missed that so you were trying for 4 months? Thats great :)


----------



## brillbride

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hi new mumm and brillbride I am ok thanks I think. How are you two? x
> 
> Congrat Sarah x

hi missy moo-im great -- thanks..xxx roll on our jenny predictions:baby::baby:



wantingagirl said:


> Brillbride - When do you usually OV? Are you using opk and how you feeling?

I norm ov cd 14 but as i was taken EPO when got pregnant there--I ovulated later --think cd 16-------not sure when im going to ov this time due to MC--but im temping (so il know for sure) and im taken the digital ov tests and the cheapie ov tests...cd11 now and doing SMEP--have done days 8 and 10 so will BD/DTD tomorrow. how are you??xx


----------



## new mummy2010

ttcstill said:


> Everything seems fine. Due date is now Feb 11th and i have my next appointment on the 22nd of June for my first scan!!!!




ttcstill said:


> this was my 4th cycle I was using preseed and soft cups faithfully........plus temping and using opk's ........ we just had sex every other day from cd 8 and then the two days after O




wantingagirl said:


> Wicked Im going to keep on trying this plan for a couple of months yet and see if I get any joy. Using CBFM and Softcups so I might now introduce preseed. Were you trying for long all and all?

Hi tammy so pleased everything is well :happydance:
Hey wanting tammy has restored my faith too was going to try something else but sticking to this think its our 4th month too 
Well no af signs yet but BFN on ic just:growlmad:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

wanting - My ticker is totally cocked up yes so I have removed it. I don't know whats happening with my damn body right now.


----------



## ttcstill

Ladies- Just hang in there because I can definitely say that after over a year of trying to conceive I found bnb and the smep which is the tool that helped us with our miracle..... hope to see you all in first tri soon! 

I will keep up with ya but am going to try and not post about my pregnancy in here as to not upset others. You guys will have to stalk my journal. ttcstill's quest for a baby girl.


----------



## Razcox

Afternoon all! Hows everyone doing?

PMA all the way here and i have a feeling its not going to be too long before we get our 3rd extra sticky bean :happydance:


----------



## xxBubsxx

Hello fellow smep-ers! We're trying this plan for the first time this month - our 9th month of properly TTC. I'm hoping you don't mind me gatecrashin ur thread to ask a quick question ....

So we had sex on day 6, 8, 10, and 12 (yesterday) and got first positive this evening (day 13). Does that mean we should BD for the next 3 days i.e. that would be for 4 days in a row?? We're both working late hours just now so feel exhausted just thinking about it!!


----------



## ttcstill

BD tonight then tomorrow night then rest one and have a insurance bd the following night!!!! Good luck :dust:


----------



## ttcstill

Someone please help me under my name it says ttc but I thought I had changed it can someone help please?


----------



## nevertogether

it says pregnant (expecting) for me hun


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning ladies well offically 12-13 DPO now took IC this morningBFN as i was expecting
so defo onto next cycle for me now witch due tomorrow hate her!
Hi wanting how are you?
Hey Tammy it wouldnt upset me you posting on here your an origanal plus everyone should be happy for you and need to see this plan works x


----------



## wantingagirl

ttcstill said:


> Ladies- Just hang in there because I can definitely say that after over a year of trying to conceive I found bnb and the smep which is the tool that helped us with our miracle..... hope to see you all in first tri soon!
> 
> I will keep up with ya but am going to try and not post about my pregnancy in here as to not upset others. You guys will have to stalk my journal. ttcstill's quest for a baby girl.

gonna stalk you today hun!!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Brillbride good luck with SMEP hope you get your BFP straight away. Im good just waiting for the AF to come now, dont think I got it this time and onto cycle 8 me thinks xxx

Sorry for your BFN New Mummy Im going to watch 'remember me' in cinema tonight I hope its good. Ha going on my own as hubby wont go with me and cant get a babysitter anyway and most of my mates moved away from here as the place where I stay sucks. But glass of wine and time to myself is more appealing by the second hehe.....

Missy what are you feeling right now, when is your AF due?

Razcox love your PMA can I have some lol....

Always welcome Bubs..... 

New Mummy I agree Tammy (ttcstill) is one of the girls. grrr if she goes anywhere lol.... we are so happy Tammy you so deserve it!
Im not too bad, just waiting for AF to come Sunday just know Im not this month just got a feeling


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:witch: arrived this morning CD22 way way way early but there you go! Just proves you can't rely on your body lol. Never got anything on CBFM or OPK. No highs, peaks, no smiley face this cycle. But there you go. Ladies I'm gonna give this site a break and have a rest until I get my BFP. I am sorry I find the Jenny Renny chart frustrating and wish I had never started it. It all adds to the stress of TTC. I will be back when I get my :bfp: which according to most of my readings will be this or next cycle. So I want to offer you to chance to take over this Jenny Renny thread anyone whos interested can do so but actually there is the Other Frogger one that now has the whole bunch of readings from all the psychics. I want to wish everybody their BFPs because you all really really deserve them. I have to do this sorry, I need to clear my mind and my head and relax and something is telling me to do this. I want to wish you all the best possible 9 months. Wishing you all wealth, healthy, happiness and prosperity. I swear I will be back when I get my BFP and I could kiss you and hug you all. You are all lovely lovely ladies. Dear friends. When I am typing this I feel like my eyes are welling up with tears but I know I need to get away from the symptom spotting and the checking. Something inside me is telling me I need to do this. I've always followed my heart. I love you all. God bless and see you soon


----------



## wantingagirl

Missy dont feel bad you do what you have to do the break will be good I think we all get to a point when enough is enough and need some chill out time. Looking forward to you coming back with your BFB news!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

nevertogether said:


> it says pregnant (expecting) for me hun

yea i finally figured it out!



new mummy2010 said:


> Morning ladies well offically 12-13 DPO now took IC this morningBFN as i was expecting
> so defo onto next cycle for me now witch due tomorrow hate her!
> Hi wanting how are you?
> Hey Tammy it wouldnt upset me you posting on here your an origanal plus everyone should be happy for you and need to see this plan works x

sorry hun that the damed old :witch: got you......... Thank you for your support. I am not alone in first try Winegums is there but it just feels so weird! 



wantingagirl said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Ladies- Just hang in there because I can definitely say that after over a year of trying to conceive I found bnb and the smep which is the tool that helped us with our miracle..... hope to see you all in first tri soon!
> 
> I will keep up with ya but am going to try and not post about my pregnancy in here as to not upset others. You guys will have to stalk my journal. ttcstill's quest for a baby girl.
> 
> gonna stalk you today hun!!!!Click to expand...

lol




wantingagirl said:


> Brillbride good luck with SMEP hope you get your BFP straight away. Im good just waiting for the AF to come now, dont think I got it this time and onto cycle 8 me thinks xxx
> 
> Sorry for your BFN New Mummy Im going to watch 'remember me' in cinema tonight I hope its good. Ha going on my own as hubby wont go with me and cant get a babysitter anyway and most of my mates moved away from here as the place where I stay sucks. But glass of wine and time to myself is more appealing by the second hehe.....
> 
> Missy what are you feeling right now, when is your AF due?
> 
> Razcox love your PMA can I have some lol....
> 
> Always welcome Bubs.....
> 
> New Mummy I agree Tammy (ttcstill) is one of the girls. grrr if she goes anywhere lol.... we are so happy Tammy you so deserve it!
> Im not too bad, just waiting for AF to come Sunday just know Im not this month just got a feeling


Thanks ladies........I will add a link to my journal on my signature and try to post in there regularly.


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi wanting that sounds great well im seriously going try to and stay off here too this cycle i will miss you all but wanna just chill out and stop stressin just going to use my opk's 
Im starting to get a little bit worried you see about it all as im only 26 and thought it would happen well straight away you know, but its not also have my smear check had abnomal cells removed lasy year and go hospital every 6 months so thats this month too so all in all feelin poo today 
Think witch is on her way had tummy ache all day feel low and tiny bit of spotting 
Will miss you missy ( i wil probably change my mind later lol)


----------



## new mummy2010

witch just got me girls see you soon good luck everyone x x x


----------



## ttcstill

New mummy....... I am sorry and hope you come back with a BFP to share ....... :dust:


----------



## amethyst77

Hi ladies, 
Not posted for a while as I ahve had a BAD week (see my journal) But I got my pos opk today so lots of :sex: for us this weekend :lol:


----------



## wantingagirl

New Mummy so so sorry and will miss you lots. Amethyst yay to lots of :sex: GL for this cycle xxx

As for me had a blob of pink cm when went to toilet and thought was early AF then nothing but not getting my hopes up


----------



## ttcstill

wantingagirl said:


> New Mummy so so sorry and will miss you lots. Amethyst yay to lots of :sex: GL for this cycle xxx
> 
> As for me had a blob of pink cm when went to toilet and thought was early AF then nothing but not getting my hopes up

OHHHHHHHHH I have everything crossed for you hun!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

ttcstill said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> New Mummy so so sorry and will miss you lots. Amethyst yay to lots of :sex: GL for this cycle xxx
> 
> As for me had a blob of pink cm when went to toilet and thought was early AF then nothing but not getting my hopes up
> 
> OHHHHHHHHH I have everything crossed for you hun!!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun.... I never got this with my last pregnacy but my hubby being the calm man that he is said every one is different. I tested this morning BFN so wondering if that is too early?? That was yesterday at 5pm this morning had a couple of blobs of brown blood mixed with ewcm and nothing else. Im still not looking too much into it as sods law body playing tricks on me xxx


----------



## ttcstill

I was BFN at 9 and BFP at 10 but everyone is different so you may get yours tomorrow..... does it feel like af is on her way?


----------



## amethyst77

Hi can I ask a (stupid) question???
I got a pos opk yesterday, so do I stop testing now, or should I still test today to see if I am still ov'ing??
Ta
xx


----------



## ale

When does implantation take place? 
One such relatively recent study tells us that implantation does not always take place on day 7 after ovulation. In fact it very rarely does. This study by AJ Wilcox (1) accurately determined the day of implantation by very sensitive pregnancy test (HCG) measurement compared to ovulation. 
HCGhormonestarts being produced when the pregnancy implants into the uterine lining. The findings in normal women trying to conceive included: 
first appearance of HCG (implantation) occurred 6-12 days after ovulation 
84% of the pregnancies implanted on days 8-10 after ovulation 
earlypregnancylossincreased with later implantation - 
implantation early pregnancy loss rate13% by day 9 
26% on day 10 
52% on day 11 
86% on day 12 or more

Overall the total pregnancy loss up to 6 weeks was 25%. Now that seems very high to most people but keep in mind many of these pregnancy losses occurred so early that women often were not aware they were even pregnant. The normalearlypregnancyloss rate that most women know about is 15-18% of clinically recognized pregnancies so almost 40% of all pregnancy loss is unrecognized. 
When is the best time to have intercourse in order to get pregnant? 
Wilcox had also performed previous work in 1995 (2) which demonstrated that pregnancy only occurs if intercourse occurs within the 6 days prior to and including ovulation. Intercourse after the day of ovulation does not result in pregnancy. The probability of conception ranged from 10% when intercourse occurred five days before ovulation to 33% when it occurred on the day of ovulation itself. 
This is the data that suggests the best timing of intercourse in order to conceive is day 10, 12, 14 and 16 (in case of late ovulation) of a 28 day cycle or days -4, -2, 0, +2 in relation to expected ovulation in the case of cycles different than 28 days. 
When should I begin testing with home urine tests? 
Mosthome pregnancyteststhat check urine beta-HCG are sensitive to 20-25 mIU/ml of HCG. The general rule-of thumb is to test at the time when you are a day late for your menses or about 15 days after ovulation. The test can be positive anywhere from about 2-3 days prior to a missed menses to 4-5 days after. 
Testing really does depend upon how regular your menses are or in other words how regular ovulation occurs. If you tend to be late (longer than 28 days) with your periods or the timing of menses varies by several days each cycle, then it is better not to waste pregnancy tests by testing at day 28-29 after the last period starts. 


Fertilization can be anywhere from 12-24 hours after ovulation. 

You also have to look at how your newly fertilized and implanted egg produces HCG. It will double every 2-3 days. 

So lets use this as an example..... 

(Assume that this person has a normal 28 day cycle...Ovulates Cycle Day 14 and has a 14 day luteal phase.) 

Cycle Day 1-Normal Period 
Cycle Day 10-BD 
Cycle Day 12-BD 
Cycle Day 14-BD OVULATION 
Cycle Day 15-Fertilization of Egg 
Cycle Day 26-Implantation of Egg 
Cycle Day 27-HCG of 5 
Cycle Day 28-HCG of 8 (EXPECTED PERIOD) 
Cycle Day 29--HCG of 15 
Cycle Day 30-HCG of 20 
Cycle Day 31-HCG of 28 

She has purchased a CLEARBLUE EASY HPT which detects HCG at level 25. 
So even though the expected period date was on cycle day 28, since it took longer for the fertilized egg to implant...she will not be able to detect her pregnancy until Day 31 of her cycle. 


If she had implanted earlier......she would have gotten a positive with the CLEARBLUE EASY HPT on Cycle Day 28, the same as her next expected period. 
(example) 
Cycle Day 1- Normal Period 
Cycle Day 14-BD OVULATION 
Cycle Day 23-Implantation 
Cycle Day 24-HCG 5 
Cycle Day 25- HCG 8 
Cycle Day 26-HCG 13 
Cycle Day 27-HCG 20 
Cycle Day 28-HCG 26 (EXPECTED PERIOD) 


Are ovulation prediction tests worth doing? 
Pelvic ultrasound looking at the ovaries is considered the gold standard in ovulation prediction in a research setting but obviously in a practical application of a woman trying to conceive, ultrasound is not used. Urinary LH testing has been shown to have a 100% correlation with ultrasound as far as predicting the timing of ovulation (3). In that same study, they looked at cervical mucous changes, basal body temperature (BBT) charts and salivary ferning. Cervical mucous changes only had a correlation of 48%, salivary ferning correlated 37% and BBT has a 30% correlation. 
For the home tests that measure LH surge that immediately precedes ovulation, detection of LH occurs at above 30 mIU/ml. This means that women with polycystic ovarian syndrome who have slightly higher resting LH values are still not falsely detected as ovulating. The urinary LH spike occurs about 24-36 hours prior to ovulation so it is very useful for women trying to conceive because it gives them a window of warning. The test will show positive for one or two days and rarely 3 days if you catch a spike right at the beginning and it is a large release of LH. 
(https://www.baby-gaga.com/outbound.php?url=https://www.wdxcyber.com/ninfer11.htm&post_id=28081296) 

Weeks of pregnancy 

Week 3 7DPO HCG 0 to 5 
Week 4 14DPO (next period due) HCG 5 to 430 
Week 5 21DPO HCG 180 to 7400 
Week 6 28DPO HCG 1,100 to 56,500 
Weeks 7 to 8 35DPO to 42 DPO HCG 7,600 to 230,000 
Weeks 9 to 12 49DPO to 70DPO HCG 25,300 to 290,000 

Early Pregnancy Tests20 mIUEarly Pregnancy TestsEarly Pregnancy Tests 
AccuHome*25 mIUGermaine Laboratories 
4203 Gardendale Center, Suite 230 
San Antonio TX 78229 

AimStep20 mIUGermaine Laboratories 
4203 Gardendale Center, Suite 230 
San Antonio TX 78229 

Aim Midstream OTC20 mIUGermaine Laboratories 
4203 Gardendale Center, Suite 230 
San Antonio TX 78229 

AimStick PBD20 mIUGermaine Laboratories 
4203 Gardendale Center, Suite 230 
San Antonio TX 78229 

AimStick OTC / AccuDip20 mIUGermaine Laboratories 
4203 Gardendale Center, Suite 230 
San Antonio TX 78229 

Answer Quick & Simple25 mIU1-800-833-9532Church & Dwight 
Princeton NJ 08543 

Baby Test (Dollar Store)20 mIU1-800-351-0177 
Sales Enterprises 
12361 Wilkings Ave. 
Rockville MD 20852 

Clearblue Easy (U.K.)25 mIU0870 5673514 
Unipath Ltd., Priory Business Park, Stanard Way 
Cardington, Bedford, Bedfordshire MK44 3UP 

Clearblue Easy +/-25 mIU1-800-321-EASY 
Unipath Diagnostics, Inc. 
Priceton, NJ 08542 

Clearview25 mIU1-800-899-SELF (7353) 
1-617-647-3900 
Inverness Medical, Inc. 
200 Prospect St., Waltham MA 02154 

Confirm 1-Step25 mIU1-770-582-2222 
1-334-792-3775Dist. by Durex Consumer Products, Inc. 
London International Group, Inc. 
3858 Engineering Drive NW 
Norcross GA 30092 

Crystal Clear (Australia)25 mIU03-9844-4695 
Advanced Clinical Systems 
PO Box 42, Warradyte Vic 3113 

CVS (cartridge)25 mIU1-800-899-SELF (7353) 
1-617-647-3900 
Inverness Medical, Inc. 
200 Prospect St., Waltham MA 02154 

CVS (stick test)25 mIU1-800-433-4634,TCPI, Inc., 3333 S.W. 15th Street 
Pompano Beach FL 33069 

Day Seven (CDN)25 mIU1-800-667-1197 
PHMX, Pharmaceutical & Diagnostics Ltd. 
Vancouver, BC 

dBest One Step20 mIU206-527-5086, 
AmeriTek, Inc. 
Seattle WA 

e.p.t. +/-25 mIU1-800-378-1783 
Pfizer Consumer Healthcare 
Morris Plains NJ 07950 

Equate +/- (Wal*Mart)25 mIU1-877-227-3543LifeCare Medical International Corp. 
Philadelphia PA 19044 

Equate (Wal*Mart)25 mIU1-877-227-3543LifeCare Medical International Corp. 
Philadelphia PA 19044 

Fact Plus Select 
(blue lines)25 mIU1-800-986-8598 
Ross/Abbott Laboratories 
Columbus OH 43215 

Fact Plus Pro 
(blue lines)25 mIU1-800-986-8598 
Ross/Abbott Laboratories 
Columbus OH 43215 

Fastest (U.K.)25 mIUHome Health UK Ltd, Unit 11, 
Peerglow Industrial Estate, Olds Approach 
Watford, Hertfordshire WD18 9SR 

First Response Early Result15-25 or 
6.3 mIU 
see1-800-367-6022 
Church & Dwight 
Princeton NJ 08543 

First Sign One Step Midstream (U.K.)25 mIUHome Health UK Ltd, Unit 11, 
Peerglow Industrial Estate, Olds Approach 
Watford, Hertfordshire WD18 9SR 

hCG One Step25 mIUACON Laboratories 
4108 Sorrento Valley Boulevard 
San Diego CA 92121 

hCG One Step Ultra10 mIUACON LaboratoriesACON Laboratories 
4108 Sorrento Valley Boulevard 
San Diego CA 92121 

Insta Test hCG25 mIU1-818-591-3194 
Cortez Diagnostics, Inc. 
23961 Craftsman Road, Suite D 
Calabasas CA 91302 

Inverness +/- 
(various brands)25 mIU1-800-899-SELF (7353) 
1-617-647-3900 
Inverness Medical, Inc. 
200 Prospect St., Waltham MA 02154 

Life (CDN)25 mIU1-800-SHOPPERSShopper's Drug Mart 
Canada 

Lifesign One-Step25 mIU1-877-227-3543LifeCare Medical International Corp. 
Philadelphia PA 19044 

LifeSign 1 Midstream15 mIU1-888-357-9399 
1-858-792-1100 
2921 Sandy Pointe No. #3 
Del Mar CA 92014 

Luna25 mIU1-888-818-5862 
1-858-792-1100 
PO Box 18028, Vancouver 
British Columbia, Canada V6M 4L3 

Micro Pregnancy Tests20 mIU 

New Choice (Dollar Tree)20 mIU1-800-351-0177Sales Enterprises 
12361 Wilkings Ave. 
Rockville MD 20852 

On Call (U.K.)25 mIUACON LaboratoriesACON Laboratories 
4108 Sorrento Valley Boulevard 
San Diego CA 92121 

One Step Be Sure25 mIU1-800-854-6226 
Syntron Bioresearch, Inc. 
Carlsbad CA 92008 

One Step hCG 

Save On Tests20 mIU1-604-684-9372SaveOnTests.com 
North Vancouver, BC 
V7H 2A5, Canada 

Pregnosis (AU)25 mIU1-612-9736-3811 
Key Pharmaceuticals 
Key Pharmaceuticals Pty Ltd 
9-11 Leeds Street 
Rhodes, NSW 2138 Australia 

Puralin One Step25 mIU1-800-879-2393 
Apothecus Pharmaceutical Corp. 
Oyster Bay NY 11771 

Rapid Self-Test (U.K.)25 mIU01204 362236ARC Pharmacare (2006) Ltd. 
PO BOX 2146 
Lynstock House, Lynstock Way, 
Lostock, Bolton, UK BL6 9AY 

Reveal Dipstick (U.K.)25 mIUBR Pharmaceuticals Ltd. 
Coal Hill Lane, Farsley, 
Leeds LS28 5NA U.K. 

Rite-Aid +/-25 mIU1-800-899-SELF (7353) 
1-617-647-3900 
Inverness Medical, Inc. 
200 Prospect St., Waltham MA 02154 

Signify hCG20 mIUAbbott Laboratories 
200 Abbott Park Road, 
Abbott Park IL 60064 

Simplicity No Step20 mIUArben Bioscience, LLC 
250 Mill Street, Suite 400 
Rochester NY 14614 

Smart Strip hCG20 mIU 

Target +/-25 mIU1-800-899-SELF (7353) 
1-617-647-3900 
Inverness Medical, Inc. 
200 Prospect St., Waltham MA 02154 

Tests For Less20 mIU1-479-522-4786 
Calhoun Industries, Inc. 
9001 Rogers Ave., Suite E 
& 10101 Meandering Way 
Fort Smith AR 72903 

Walgreens +/-25 mIU1-800-899-SELF (7353) 
1-617-647-3900 
Inverness Medical, Inc. 
200 Prospect St., Waltham MA 02154 

Web Womb Midstream One-Step10-15 mIU 
40-50 mIU 
Accu-Clear50 mIUAccu-ClearInverness Medical, Inc. 
200 Prospect St., Waltham MA 02154 
Boots (U.K.)50 mIU 

Clearblue Easy Digital (U.S.)50 mIU1-800-883-EASY (3279) 
Unipath 

ClearPlan Easy*50 mIU1-800-883-EASY (3279) 
Unipath 

Dollar General Store50 mIU1-800-899-SELF (7353) 
1-617-647-3900 
Inverness Medical, Inc. 
200 Prospect St., Waltham MA 02154 

Drug Emporium One Step50 mIU1-800-899-SELF (7353) 
1-617-647-3900 
Inverness Medical, Inc. 
200 Prospect St., Waltham MA 02154 

Early Bird One Step (U.K.)50 mIU01223 638614 
Kent Pharmaceuticals Ltd. 
Wotton Road, Ashford, Kent TN23 6LL 

early Pregnancy test50 mIU1-800-899-SELF (7353) 
1-617-647-3900 
Inverness Medical, Inc. 
200 Prospect St., Waltham MA 02154 

Eckerd Digital50 mIU1-800-883-EASY (3279) 
Unipath 

Eckerd One Step50 mIU1-800-899-SELF (7353) 
1-617-647-3900 
Eckerd Drug Company 
Clearwater FL 33758 

e.p.t. 1Step*40 mIU1-800-EPT-1STEP 
1-800-378-1783 
Pfizer Consumer Healthcare 
Morris Plains NJ 07950 

e.p.t. Certainty digital50 mIU1-800-378-1783 
Pfizer Consumer Healthcare 
Morris Plains NJ 07950 

Fact Plus Select (pink lines)*40 mIU1-800-986-8598 
Ross/Abbott Laboratories 
Columbus OH 43215 

Fact Plus Pro (pink lines)*40 mIU1-800-986-8598 
Ross/Abbott Laboratories 
Columbus OH 43215 

Family Dollar50 mIU1-800-899-SELF (7353) 
1-617-647-3900 
Inverness Medical, Inc. 
200 Prospect St., Waltham MA 02154 

First Response (U.K.)40 mIU01303 221686Feminine Care Research Lab 
Carter-Wallace Ltd. 
Wear Bay Road, Folkestone 
Kent CT19 6PG 

Hannaford50 mIU1-800-899-SELF (7353) 
1-617-647-3900 
Inverness Medical, Inc. 
200 Prospect St., Waltham MA 02154 

Inverness with | | result (various brands)50 mIU1-800-899-SELF (7353) 
1-617-647-3900 
Inverness Medical, Inc. 
200 Prospect St., Waltham MA 02154 

One Step Pregnancy Test50 mIU1-800-899-SELF (7353) 
1-617-647-3900 
Inverness Medical, Inc. 
200 Prospect St., Waltham MA 02154 

Predictor (U.K.)50 mIU01480 421817Unit 327, Science Park 
Milton Road, Cambridge CB4 4WG 

Reveal Midstream (U.K.)50 mIUBR Pharmaceuticals Ltd. 
Coal Hill Lane, Farsley, 
Leeds LS28 5NA U.K. 

Rite-Aid50 mIU1-800-899-SELF (7353) 
1-617-647-3900 
Inverness Medical, Inc. 
200 Prospect St., Waltham MA 02154 

Selfcare50 mIU1-800-899-SELF (7353) 
1-617-647-3900 
Inverness Medical, Inc. 
200 Prospect St., Waltham MA 02154 

Target50 mIU1-800-899-SELF (7353) 
1-617-647-3900 
Inverness Medical, Inc. 
200 Prospect St., Waltham MA 02154 

Walgreens50 mIU1-800-899-SELF (7353) 
1-617-647-3900 
Inverness Medical, Inc. 
200 Prospect St., Waltham MA 02154 


Now...for the fun part!!! Determining when you need to test.... 



HCG Levels during Pregnancy 

Days Past Ovulation 
Normal HCG Levels: 
MIU/ML 

7 Days 
5-50 (avg. 14) 

14 Days 
5-50 (avg. 21) 

21 Days 
5-50 (avg. 42) 

28 Days 
10-425 

35 Days 
19-7,340 

42 Days 
1,080-56,500 

7-8 weeks 
7,650-229,000 

9-12 weeks 
25,700-288,000 

13-16 weeks 
13,300-254,000 

17-24 weeks 
4,060-165,400 

25-40 weeks 
3,640-117,000


----------



## ttcstill

You do not need to continue using opk's just bd tonight and tomorrow night then skip a day and have an insurance round on tuesday.


----------



## amethyst77

Thanks ttcstill
xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

ttcstill said:


> I was BFN at 9 and BFP at 10 but everyone is different so you may get yours tomorrow..... does it feel like af is on her way?

Not sure hun kind of on and off, crampy legs and got a little more of brown discharge when went to the loo again. TMI but have had 3 bm since yesterday weird. Crampy in tummy on and off just not all the time. Dont want to believe anything til I see hard evidence. What did you feel like before you got yours? Due tomorrow so will see. Ses online usually a couple of days so maybe monday or tuesday want to wait til Im late to test if I am.


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah Amethyst I was gonna say what Tammy said in her reply :)

Thanks Ale some great info!! Congrats on your pregnancy by the way I didnt know!


----------



## wantingagirl

Oh well AF got me tonight a day early.... guess onto cycle month 8 softcups, SMEP and maybe preseed. Good Luck girls!


----------



## brillbride

sorry wanting a girl--maybe jenny is right though.xx


----------



## new mummy2010

wantingagirl said:


> Oh well AF got me tonight a day early.... guess onto cycle month 8 softcups, SMEP and maybe preseed. Good Luck girls!

Hi guess i cant stay away i need you girls :flower:
Tried to explain today to DF why in such a cow at the mo he says he kinda understands but think he is finding my mood swings hard im struggling girls but i know it takes time and not been trying that long
Wanting im so sorry she got you too wanted to see a BFP for you my af came day early to maybe its a sign we will get it this time i hav e a strong feeling i really do :hugs::hugs:
Congrats Ale missed your BFP sorry x


----------



## wantingagirl

brillbride - Thanks hun.... yeah I hope she is right. Where abouts are you on your cycle. Im going to go all out in this cycle, didnt do SMEP last month as needed month off, so shall do that with softcups and CBFM and maybe preseed depending on how expensive it is. 
She has been wrong too but we shall see. Im just getting used to seeing AF now after 8 cycles. Ha my sis is pregnant im really happy for her I started trying before her and she is 24 weeks pregnant now! Im going to stalk your journal hun I cant figure out how to put mine on my ticker. I hope you get your BFP soon xxx

New Mummy - I knew you couldnt stay away hehe..... all I can really say is these things take time. Have you seen 'the great sperm race' this will put it in perspective how hard it is its on utube its amazing that anyone gets pregnant first time round. Just be careful hun I was like that with DH and I didnt understand it was difficult for him too just he didnt show it and can put too much pressure on the two of you. My hubby started resenting it taken over our life and we had many arguments. 
Thanks hun I hope we both do get it this cycle we should be testing roughly the same time? Hope my Jenny Renner prediction is right.


----------



## new mummy2010

wantingagirl said:


> brillbride - Thanks hun.... yeah I hope she is right. Where abouts are you on your cycle. Im going to go all out in this cycle, didnt do SMEP last month as needed month off, so shall do that with softcups and CBFM and maybe preseed depending on how expensive it is.
> She has been wrong too but we shall see. Im just getting used to seeing AF now after 8 cycles. Ha my sis is pregnant im really happy for her I started trying before her and she is 24 weeks pregnant now! Im going to stalk your journal hun I cant figure out how to put mine on my ticker. I hope you get your BFP soon xxx
> 
> New Mummy - I knew you couldnt stay away hehe..... all I can really say is these things take time. Have you seen 'the great sperm race' this will put it in perspective how hard it is its on utube its amazing that anyone gets pregnant first time round. Just be careful hun I was like that with DH and I didnt understand it was difficult for him too just he didnt show it and can put too much pressure on the two of you. My hubby started resenting it taken over our life and we had many arguments.
> Thanks hun I hope we both do get it this cycle we should be testing roughly the same time? Hope my Jenny Renner prediction is right.

Yeah i know what you mean 
my next af should be due 30th june after this one jenny says BFP in june from cycle which starts in june so yay for us both we want june BFP :happydance:


----------



## Nvr2Late

Question about SMEP -- and hope it's not a dumb one!

Why start BD'ing on CD8? It seems so early... do you think it'd be ok if we start in earnest on CD10, if I regularly ovulate on CD 14/15??


----------



## ttcstill

Nvr2Late - it hink it would be fine..... but starting on cd insures there are more spern waiting on the egg....... sperm can live up to 6 days waiting on an egg.


----------



## ttcstill

amethyst77 said:


> Thanks ttcstill
> xxx

You are very welcome



wantingagirl said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> I was BFN at 9 and BFP at 10 but everyone is different so you may get yours tomorrow..... does it feel like af is on her way?
> 
> 
> Not sure hun kind of on and off, crampy legs and got a little more of brown discharge when went to the loo again. TMI but have had 3 bm since yesterday weird. Crampy in tummy on and off just not all the time. Dont want to believe anything til I see hard evidence. What did you feel like before you got yours? Due tomorrow so will see. Ses online usually a couple of days so maybe monday or tuesday want to wait til Im late to test if I am.Click to expand...

I was feeling queasy, sore boobs, and I noticed I was eating more. I am now working on 5 weeks and I feel nausiated on and off. I am also getting heartburn which really sucks....... I keep having pulling and tugging pains in my stomache which always seem to send me running to the bathroom to check for blood](*,)


----------



## brillbride

wantingagirl said:


> brillbride - Thanks hun.... yeah I hope she is right. Where abouts are you on your cycle. Im going to go all out in this cycle, didnt do SMEP last month as needed month off, so shall do that with softcups and CBFM and maybe preseed depending on how expensive it is.
> She has been wrong too but we shall see. Im just getting used to seeing AF now after 8 cycles. Ha my sis is pregnant im really happy for her I started trying before her and she is 24 weeks pregnant now! Im going to stalk your journal hun I cant figure out how to put mine on my ticker. I hope you get your BFP soon xxx
> 
> New Mummy - I knew you couldnt stay away hehe..... all I can really say is these things take time. Have you seen 'the great sperm race' this will put it in perspective how hard it is its on utube its amazing that anyone gets pregnant first time round. Just be careful hun I was like that with DH and I didnt understand it was difficult for him too just he didnt show it and can put too much pressure on the two of you. My hubby started resenting it taken over our life and we had many arguments.
> Thanks hun I hope we both do get it this cycle we should be testing roughly the same time? Hope my Jenny Renner prediction is right.

hi wanting a girl---im on cd 15 today--i had positve opk cd 14 and 13----so i am doing the smep and hoping that i ovualted but i know after a MC--things can be different--im going for a checkup scan 2mor morn to make sure all is ok but im sure it is---just really a procedural checkup.. jenny predicted a BFP in june from a cycle beginning in june---unfortunatlly due to the MC my cycle started a bit earlier --23rd may but im still hoping and praying that i find out in june that i have a BFP!!! god we are all Junes--how exciting--plus cheri said june too.....it musy be tough on you with your sister being pregnant and u havin started trying before her--u poor thing--hopefully we will all get our BFP's in a few weeks ....:baby::baby::baby:xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

Nvr2Late said:


> Question about SMEP -- and hope it's not a dumb one!
> 
> Why start BD'ing on CD8? It seems so early... do you think it'd be ok if we start in earnest on CD10, if I regularly ovulate on CD 14/15??

I think part of it is so DH can...er,...*unload* regularly to stimulate production. I have read that you should not go more than a few days even after ov.


----------



## nevertogether

i have a ? ladies. since DH and i don't see each other a lot do you think that poses a problem? i've always wondered. he doesn't get a lot of free time to... :blush: "relieve himself" because they live in six man bays..so do you think him having to save it up is bad?


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Firedancer41 said:


> Nvr2Late said:
> 
> 
> Question about SMEP -- and hope it's not a dumb one!
> 
> Why start BD'ing on CD8? It seems so early... do you think it'd be ok if we start in earnest on CD10, if I regularly ovulate on CD 14/15??
> 
> I think part of it is so DH can...er,...*unload* regularly to stimulate production. I have read that you should not go more than a few days even after ov.Click to expand...

I agree. In theory Ive heard that your DH shouldn't go more than 4 days without releasing :spermy: although that doesnt necessarily mean :sex:

As I dont O until much later, around CD 18/19 at the moment last cycle we waited until CD12 before we started. We still had 12, 14, 16, 18, 19, 20, 22 so I think that was enough :spermy: waiting around inside incase I O'd early. We've just found it the SMEP too exhausting otherwise. I know that sounds pathetic, but it really does get too much. Think this will be our last month on SMEP then Im moving on to something less prescriptive!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

nevertogether said:


> i have a ? ladies. since DH and i don't see each other a lot do you think that poses a problem? i've always wondered. he doesn't get a lot of free time to... :blush: "relieve himself" because they live in six man bays..so do you think him having to save it up is bad?

Think our posts crossed... Ive read (and you know how dangerous reading too much on the internet is, so please take with a pinch of salt) that he should release his :spermy: every 4 days so that everything is fresh and new. They start getting old, tired and having mobility problems after then.


----------



## nevertogether

i guess i'm going to have to talk him into finding a corner or getting in the shower room before everyone, :haha: before i see him.


----------



## keepsmiling

i agree, ask oh to release his little guys very 4days xx


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Absolutely!


----------



## nevertogether

i doubt he will oppose it's' just a matter of privacy


----------



## wantingagirl

Brillbride I really hope so, yeah you, myself and New Mummy all have this cycle predictions for BFP Im really keeping my FX and hoping we can all be bump buddies soon I cant wait!!! Yeah its hard the last time we both started trying at the same time and she got pregnant first month and it took me 12 months!!! :hugs: hun

Liana hun, I dont think it will be a problem as long as when he comes home he unloads and you are then DTD at least every other day til ovulation although I dont think it will be an issue hehe....
The thing is hun even if he has been keeping it in for months when you DTD it will become fresh as you will be bedding when he is home. I think its only if you were :sex: once a week or something unless Im wrong hmm Im not sure xxx


----------



## soph77

nevertogether said:


> i have a ? ladies. since DH and i don't see each other a lot do you think that poses a problem? i've always wondered. he doesn't get a lot of free time to... :blush: "relieve himself" because they live in six man bays..so do you think him having to save it up is bad?

Hun, I think if he can release a just couple of times before seeing you it should be fine, that will get the fresh ones multiplying and get rid of the old ones, and don't worry about the rest of the time. Just the lead up.


----------



## soph77

Nvr2Late said:


> Question about SMEP -- and hope it's not a dumb one!
> 
> Why start BD'ing on CD8? It seems so early... do you think it'd be ok if we start in earnest on CD10, if I regularly ovulate on CD 14/15??

That should be fine, but as ttc said the sperm are waiting around for the egg. I usually o on day 15/15 but this month Oed on day 11! Wth?! Dh was away so we didn't get any bd in anyway, but next cycle we will be starting early just in case it happens again.


----------



## nevertogether

thanks a lot wanting, soph, waitng, and keepsmiling! :thumbup: i will talk to DH and see what we can figure out..hehe :)


----------



## new mummy2010

wantingagirl said:


> Brillbride I really hope so, yeah you, myself and New Mummy all have this cycle predictions for BFP Im really keeping my FX and hoping we can all be bump buddies soon I cant wait!!! Yeah its hard the last time we both started trying at the same time and she got pregnant first month and it took me 12 months!!! :hugs: hun
> 
> Liana hun, I dont think it will be a problem as long as when he comes home he unloads and you are then DTD at least every other day til ovulation although I dont think it will be an issue hehe....
> The thing is hun even if he has been keeping it in for months when you DTD it will become fresh as you will be bedding when he is home. I think its only if you were :sex: once a week or something unless Im wrong hmm Im not sure xxx

Yay to JUNE :bfp::happydance::dust:
lots of PMA for this month now girls was feeling low over weekend but started to cheer up now:happydance:MY FRIEND DREAMT I AM GOING TO HAVE A BABY BOY NEXT SPRING!! she didnt even know we were ttc lol she told me on friday took me while to work out that its the same as jenny's prediction
TEAM JUNE :bfp:


----------



## ellieb31

I have a question with a TMI warning at the beginnning!! 

We've been trying to do the SMEP plan this month but it's driving me up the wall because we want sex more often than it allows. So my rationalisation when I talked to DH about it was that as long as it all goes in me, surely it doesn't matter if there's a bit less in each load? It's still the same amount in total, just spread out over more occasions. Any thoughts?


----------



## ttcstill

wantingagirl said:



> Brillbride I really hope so, yeah you, myself and New Mummy all have this cycle predictions for BFP Im really keeping my FX and hoping we can all be bump buddies soon I cant wait!!! Yeah its hard the last time we both started trying at the same time and she got pregnant first month and it took me 12 months!!! :hugs: hun
> 
> Liana hun, I dont think it will be a problem as long as when he comes home he unloads and you are then DTD at least every other day til ovulation although I dont think it will be an issue hehe....
> The thing is hun even if he has been keeping it in for months when you DTD it will become fresh as you will be bedding when he is home. I think its only if you were :sex: once a week or something unless Im wrong hmm Im not sure xxx

Hurry!!!! YAY!!!!!! BFP's in progress which means I have bump buddies on the way!!!!


----------



## ttcstill

ellieb31 said:


> I have a question with a TMI warning at the beginnning!!
> 
> We've been trying to do the SMEP plan this month but it's driving me up the wall because we want sex more often than it allows. So my rationalisation when I talked to DH about it was that as long as it all goes in me, surely it doesn't matter if there's a bit less in each load? It's still the same amount in total, just spread out over more occasions. Any thoughts?

Ellieb- as frustrating as it may seem you want to follow the plan to a T because it allows for the quality of sperm to build back up. Also if (TMI) you are accustomed to oral sex you need to refrain during your fertile period as saliva kills sperm. This plan will only work if you follow it as closely as possible and from what you are saying you are currently NTNP.


----------



## ellieb31

Thanks for your advice ttcstill. 

We've been ttc since Jan 09 but had to stop for ages so I could have surgery a couple of times for endo. We're trying to take a fairly relaxed approach to it at the moment because I don't want the fun to go out of it - we had years of not being able to enjoy sex due to endo and it's important to me that we enjoy everything being in working order. Thanks for mentioning the oral sex thing - I had already heard about the saliva thing so we just refrain from that around the fertile period.


----------



## Tigerlilly80

I'm on CD2, the :witch: got me yesterday morning.

We're really going to go for it this month with the SMEP, we mucked up last month coz DH was ill, but hopefully this month we'll be able to :sex: on all the right days.

I've just ordered my opks for the month, I've also ordered a ferning microscope thingy and some 10miu hpts,

I can't believe it's still a looooong 6 days until :sex: starts!


----------



## Tigerlilly80

Ph just one question - how many times a day do you dip your opks, I've only been doing it once at about 2pm, should I do it again slightly later? I really don't want to miss the big days this month.


----------



## ttcstill

When I was still trying I started my opk's on cd 10 and just tested once on cd 10 & 11 then I started doing 2 times a day on cd 12 & 13 then 3 times a day there after!


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi ladies how is everyone?
hey wanting what cycle day are you on now?
AFM witch packed up yesterday yay...hopefully for 9 months now fx'ed
got digi ovulation clearblue kit, ic's saliva microscope and bundles of PMA!!
Hi tammy hope your well has anyone heard from arein??


----------



## mariposa31

heeey!
i joined the plan, 3dpo now, plan was modified though a little as I was shattered on my 16-17cd and fell asleep like a baby... :) but i think i ovulated on 15th so now fx!


----------



## rachael872211

hi all, Hope you are ok. 

Just an update, I got my :bfp: when I was on holiday. Got back home yesterday, desperate to get on here! 

One thing I done different this cycle was the baking powder finger, I really think it helped keep OH :spermy: alive. 

We didnt actually manage to BD the 3 days after getting pos OPK because I was working nights. 

Congrats on all of you with :bfp: and :dust: 

xx


----------



## ellieb31

Congratulations! H&H 9 months!

What is the 'baking powder finger'?? I can probably guess but thought I should ask just in case!


----------



## Aquarius24

Hey girls, I will be starting the plan next cycle...I got my BFP on this with DD!! It defo works... xx


----------



## rachael872211

ellieb31 said:


> Congratulations! H&H 9 months!
> 
> What is the 'baking powder finger'?? I can probably guess but thought I should ask just in case!

LOL. Basically, you wet your finger (with water), allow it to dry so it is damp, then put it in some baking powder and insert finger into vagina. If i'm honest it stung for a bit and it worried me, but I had heard this had happened to others, but it improved my EWCM loads! Oh and it only stung for a couple of hours. x


----------



## ttcstill

Racahel I saw you in the lovebugs ......... now you me and sara(arein) and winegums are all there from smep!!!!


----------



## ellieb31

Thanks Rachael - not sure I fancy trying it if it stings though! Maybe in a few more months! xx


----------



## nevertogether

rachael872211 said:


> ellieb31 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations! H&H 9 months!
> 
> What is the 'baking powder finger'?? I can probably guess but thought I should ask just in case!
> 
> LOL. Basically, you wet your finger (with water), allow it to dry so it is damp, then put it in some baking powder and insert finger into vagina. If i'm honest it stung for a bit and it worried me, but I had heard this had happened to others, but it improved my EWCM loads! Oh and it only stung for a couple of hours. xClick to expand...

in what point of your cycle did you do it?


----------



## Blzgak

I'm using SMEP this month. I'm on CD14 and have my fingers xxxed. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## nevertogether

you go girl!! :happydance:


----------



## wantingagirl

rachael872211 said:


> hi all, Hope you are ok.
> 
> Just an update, I got my :bfp: when I was on holiday. Got back home yesterday, desperate to get on here!
> 
> One thing I done different this cycle was the baking powder finger, I really think it helped keep OH :spermy: alive.
> 
> We didnt actually manage to BD the 3 days after getting pos OPK because I was working nights.
> 
> Congrats on all of you with :bfp: and :dust:
> 
> xx

woohoo!!!! When did Jenny Renner predict you hun? So chuffed for you congrats! xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

rachael872211 said:


> hi all, Hope you are ok.
> 
> Just an update, I got my :bfp: when I was on holiday. Got back home yesterday, desperate to get on here!
> 
> One thing I done different this cycle was the baking powder finger, I really think it helped keep OH :spermy: alive.
> 
> We didnt actually manage to BD the 3 days after getting pos OPK because I was working nights.
> 
> Congrats on all of you with :bfp: and :dust:
> 
> xx

Woohoo amazing! Congrats!! When did Jenny Renner predict you hun? xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

ah double post :shrug:


----------



## rachael872211

nevertogether said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellieb31 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations! H&H 9 months!
> 
> What is the 'baking powder finger'?? I can probably guess but thought I should ask just in case!
> 
> LOL. Basically, you wet your finger (with water), allow it to dry so it is damp, then put it in some baking powder and insert finger into vagina. If i'm honest it stung for a bit and it worried me, but I had heard this had happened to others, but it improved my EWCM loads! Oh and it only stung for a couple of hours. xClick to expand...
> 
> in what point of your cycle did you do it?Click to expand...

I done it on CD 10, when I done my first OPK for the cycle. I remember it being a BD day because I was paranoid my OH would tell I had done it :-S

I didnt do it any closer to ovulation, because I think thats when it starts messing with the sperm, killing off certain sperm to get the gender you want. If that makes sense. I done it the once and it improved my EWCM. 

I hope it works for you. x



wantingagirl said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> hi all, Hope you are ok.
> 
> Just an update, I got my :bfp: when I was on holiday. Got back home yesterday, desperate to get on here!
> 
> One thing I done different this cycle was the baking powder finger, I really think it helped keep OH :spermy: alive.
> 
> We didnt actually manage to BD the 3 days after getting pos OPK because I was working nights.
> 
> Congrats on all of you with :bfp: and :dust:
> 
> xx
> 
> woohoo!!!! When did Jenny Renner predict you hun? So chuffed for you congrats! xxxxClick to expand...

Thank you. I hope you get your BFP soon. When do you test this month? Your jenny reading says June? 

My Jenny reading was August, so her prediction wasnt right for me. x


----------



## Blzgak

nevertogether said:


> you go girl!! :happydance:

 woot woot! I don't know if you saw my thread, but my OH proposed last night! I have a feeling it's going to be a good month for us.:cloud9:


----------



## nevertogether

oh my god yeah right girl that is absolutely amazing! congratulations sweetie! :yipee: :yipee: that is the perfect start to this month and my friend arein got a BFP too so that makes it an even better month :) 

rachael - i'm definitely trying that next cycle. thank you for the tips!!


----------



## ttcstill

Blzgak said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> you go girl!! :happydance:
> 
> woot woot! I don't know if you saw my thread, but my OH proposed last night! I have a feeling it's going to be a good month for us.:cloud9:Click to expand...

Oh congrats sweetie!


----------



## new mummy2010

congrats rachael yay x x
did i miss arein getting her BFP?
think will try baking finger this cycle usually o on day13 so might do it day 9 what du think? hi wanting tammy hope you guys are well
going away tonight cant wait yay


----------



## nevertogether

rachael872211 said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellieb31 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations! H&H 9 months!
> 
> What is the 'baking powder finger'?? I can probably guess but thought I should ask just in case!
> 
> LOL. Basically, you wet your finger (with water), allow it to dry so it is damp, then put it in some baking powder and insert finger into vagina. If i'm honest it stung for a bit and it worried me, but I had heard this had happened to others, but it improved my EWCM loads! Oh and it only stung for a couple of hours. xClick to expand...
> 
> in what point of your cycle did you do it?Click to expand...
> 
> I done it on CD 10, when I done my first OPK for the cycle. I remember it being a BD day because I was paranoid my OH would tell I had done it :-S
> 
> I didnt do it any closer to ovulation, because I think thats when it starts messing with the sperm, killing off certain sperm to get the gender you want. If that makes sense. I done it the once and it improved my EWCM.
> 
> I hope it works for you. x
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> hi all, Hope you are ok.
> 
> Just an update, I got my :bfp: when I was on holiday. Got back home yesterday, desperate to get on here!
> 
> One thing I done different this cycle was the baking powder finger, I really think it helped keep OH :spermy: alive.
> 
> We didnt actually manage to BD the 3 days after getting pos OPK because I was working nights.
> 
> Congrats on all of you with :bfp: and :dust:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> woohoo!!!! When did Jenny Renner predict you hun? So chuffed for you congrats! xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I hope you get your BFP soon. When do you test this month? Your jenny reading says June?
> 
> My Jenny reading was August, so her prediction wasnt right for me. xClick to expand...

oh just wanted to ask too, what's your cycle length and usual O day? i don't want to do it too early in my cycle. i usually O cd16/17 of a 30/31 day cycle.


----------



## ttcstill

Yes Sara got her BFP!!!!!


----------



## Evansangel

Hi there, im going to be trying the plan for the first time this month.

Im getting bored of waiting for when i can start my opks, i love poas!! :D


----------



## rachael872211

new mummy2010 said:


> congrats rachael yay x x
> did i miss arein getting her BFP?
> think will try baking finger this cycle usually o on day13 so might do it day 9 what du think? hi wanting tammy hope you guys are well
> going away tonight cant wait yay

I agree, so it gives 4 days. I think thats what I done.....i'm just going to check my diary......... yep. I done it on cd10 and ovulated cd 14. so 4 days. 



nevertogether said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellieb31 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations! H&H 9 months!
> 
> What is the 'baking powder finger'?? I can probably guess but thought I should ask just in case!
> 
> LOL. Basically, you wet your finger (with water), allow it to dry so it is damp, then put it in some baking powder and insert finger into vagina. If i'm honest it stung for a bit and it worried me, but I had heard this had happened to others, but it improved my EWCM loads! Oh and it only stung for a couple of hours. xClick to expand...
> 
> in what point of your cycle did you do it?Click to expand...
> 
> I done it on CD 10, when I done my first OPK for the cycle. I remember it being a BD day because I was paranoid my OH would tell I had done it :-S
> 
> I didnt do it any closer to ovulation, because I think thats when it starts messing with the sperm, killing off certain sperm to get the gender you want. If that makes sense. I done it the once and it improved my EWCM.
> 
> I hope it works for you. x
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> hi all, Hope you are ok.
> 
> Just an update, I got my :bfp: when I was on holiday. Got back home yesterday, desperate to get on here!
> 
> One thing I done different this cycle was the baking powder finger, I really think it helped keep OH :spermy: alive.
> 
> We didnt actually manage to BD the 3 days after getting pos OPK because I was working nights.
> 
> Congrats on all of you with :bfp: and :dust:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> woohoo!!!! When did Jenny Renner predict you hun? So chuffed for you congrats! xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I hope you get your BFP soon. When do you test this month? Your jenny reading says June?
> 
> My Jenny reading was August, so her prediction wasnt right for me. xClick to expand...
> 
> oh just wanted to ask too, what's your cycle length and usual O day? i don't want to do it too early in my cycle. i usually O cd16/17 of a 30/31 day cycle.Click to expand...

I ovulated cd 14 and done it cd 10, so I think cd 12 perhaps? I hope it works. x


----------



## nevertogether

thanks a ton for the help girl!!! so happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilly80

OMG I'm having the longest period I've had in months, normally it's 2 days and all over, I'm now on cd6 and _still_ spotting. Hoping I'll be clear tomorrow as I'm getting far too close to cd8 for my liking and wanna get bding! LOL


----------



## nikkilouise08

hi all :)

do we need to know how long are cycles are to work things out?! as my cycle's been really wacky atm! 

thanks, and good luck to you all :) xxx


----------



## Blzgak

ttcstill said:


> Blzgak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> you go girl!! :happydance:
> 
> woot woot! I don't know if you saw my thread, but my OH proposed last night! I have a feeling it's going to be a good month for us.:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh congrats sweetie!Click to expand...

Thanks, love!


----------



## Blzgak

So, I'm doing SMEP this month. I'm 16dpo and usually have a 30 to 31 day cycle. I've done 4 OPK's and they were all negative with a darker line on the very edge of the test line, but still wasn't as dark as the control. Now I'm having slight lower back pains and had some spotting in my CM when I wiped. I'm guessing the spotting is due to OV, so would you girls suggest I just started BDing the three days like I got a + OPK?


----------



## Blzgak

:blush:yeah I had a brain fart and totally messed that up. CORRECTION: I'm on CD15.. :blush:


----------



## nevertogether

i would start :sex: girl. it's better to do it and be safe and not miss it. you know what i mean? i have a 30/31 day cycle and i usually O CD16/17 so you should be pretty close depending on your LP. i say go for it!


----------



## babyanise

gd morning ladies,i have a question,i am cd10 and i think when i do an opk it will be neg so what i want to know is,if its a neg do i still bd tonight or not untill i get a pos,i bd on cd8 as per plan,rested yesterday,if anyone can hepl i would be very gr8tful.


----------



## Firedancer41

babyanise said:


> gd morning ladies,i have a question,i am cd10 and i think when i do an opk it will be neg so what i want to know is,if its a neg do i still bd tonight or not untill i get a pos,i bd on cd8 as per plan,rested yesterday,if anyone can hepl i would be very gr8tful.

Yes, BD tonite. Starting with CD8, BD on each even day until you get a positive. When you do get a +OPK, BD that night plus the next 2 days, then take a well-deserved day off :rofl: and then one more *insurance BD*. HTH!


----------



## Blzgak

nevertogether said:


> i would start :sex: girl. it's better to do it and be safe and not miss it. you know what i mean? i have a 30/31 day cycle and i usually O CD16/17 so you should be pretty close depending on your LP. i say go for it!

 Ok, that's what I'm going to do. I just hope that today I get a pos opk. I took my temp again today and it was still at 97.18 which seems to be the norm. Just waiting for my temp to drop before OV. Is there any way that it wont drop and my temp will just shoot up or is there always a drop right before OV?

I'm trying not to get myself too worked up over OPK's and BBT this time around because it is the first month trying it, so it's kinda like a test run.


----------



## babyanise

Firedancer41 said:


> babyanise said:
> 
> 
> gd morning ladies,i have a question,i am cd10 and i think when i do an opk it will be neg so what i want to know is,if its a neg do i still bd tonight or not untill i get a pos,i bd on cd8 as per plan,rested yesterday,if anyone can hepl i would be very gr8tful.
> 
> Yes, BD tonite. Starting with CD8, BD on each even day until you get a positive. When you do get a +OPK, BD that night plus the next 2 days, then take a well-deserved day off :rofl: and then one more *insurance BD*. HTH!Click to expand...

thank you so much.:thumbup:


----------



## wantingagirl

Woo hoo New Mummy hope so my prediction is BFP early July from conception in June so we shall see. How are you?
Im on cycle month 8 and currently cycle day 8 at the moment

Wow Tammy you are nearly 6 weeks pregnant!!!

Liana how long til your OH comes home? How are you?

Ah so happy for your Rachael! Im on cycle 8 at the moment testing date July 3rd I think xxx

Evansangel - Welcome! I started trying when my little one was 3 months old as knew I would take a while as I did the last time. How are you coping with that?

Tigerlilly your so lucky 2 day AF! Mine is usually 7 -8 days and got lucky this month and finished day 5. Hope finishes for you soon!


----------



## Evansangel

wantingagirl said:


> Evansangel - Welcome! I started trying when my little one was 3 months old as knew I would take a while as I did the last time. How are you coping with that?

Hiya, thanks for the welcome :)

How old is your little one now? Im hoping that i wont take long this time for us, we want them both to be close in age :blush:

Also, im CD8 aswell :happydance:

Starting the SMEP officially tonight :thumbup:

DH wants to know, why cant we BD every night? Will it ruin the plan or not make a difference?


----------



## wantingagirl

Evansangel said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Evansangel - Welcome! I started trying when my little one was 3 months old as knew I would take a while as I did the last time. How are you coping with that?
> 
> Hiya, thanks for the welcome :)
> 
> How old is your little one now? Im hoping that i wont take long this time for us, we want them both to be close in age :blush:
> 
> Also, im CD8 aswell :happydance:
> 
> Starting the SMEP officially tonight :thumbup:
> 
> DH wants to know, why cant we BD every night? Will it ruin the plan or not make a difference?Click to expand...

haha hun.... my hubby is so like that too. You can bed every night if he has good sperm count but you dont know that for sure and if you want to follow this plan you have to follow it exactly and the every other day until OV is to replenish the sperm count my hubby took some getting used to but he now realises if he wants it to work but then again last time I got pregnant was when I only bed first peak day and day before that. We started last night DH just will not listen sometimes and cant say no to him lol....... and dont wanna take the fun out too much. 

My little boy is 10 months old now, the plan was we wanted them close together and this will be our last as I have a stepson that lives with us aswell. Took me 11-12 months the last time so kind of had a feeling this would happen.


----------



## Evansangel

wantingagirl said:


> haha hun.... my hubby is so like that too. You can bed every night if he has good sperm count but you dont know that for sure and if you want to follow this plan you have to follow it exactly and the every other day until OV is to replenish the sperm count my hubby took some getting used to but he now realises if he wants it to work but then again last time I got pregnant was when I only bed first peak day and day before that. We started last night DH just will not listen sometimes and cant say no to him lol....... and dont wanna take the fun out too much.
> 
> My little boy is 10 months old now, the plan was we wanted them close together and this will be our last as I have a stepson that lives with us aswell. Took me 11-12 months the last time so kind of had a feeling this would happen.

I want to follow it, he wants to do what we did before. Which was get a + on the opk and BD loads over the 48hour window :haha:

We started last night too, i told him about the SMEP, i was going to keep it a secret and seduce him on the right days. But he said he would work it out anyway :blush:

We want to have two close in age. Then i will go back to college, then uni, then once we buy our own house we will try for another two close in age.

Unless at some point its twins. That would be cool :D


----------



## nevertogether

Blzgak said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> i would start :sex: girl. it's better to do it and be safe and not miss it. you know what i mean? i have a 30/31 day cycle and i usually O CD16/17 so you should be pretty close depending on your LP. i say go for it!
> 
> Ok, that's what I'm going to do. I just hope that today I get a pos opk. I took my temp again today and it was still at 97.18 which seems to be the norm. Just waiting for my temp to drop before OV. Is there any way that it wont drop and my temp will just shoot up or is there always a drop right before OV?
> 
> I'm trying not to get myself too worked up over OPK's and BBT this time around because it is the first month trying it, so it's kinda like a test run.Click to expand...

not everyone gets a drop hun, so i would go with your body before anything. if you feel your are ovulating then get to :sex:ing! :) totally understand what you mean about not getting worked up...i'm trying to do the same this next cycle :)


----------



## nevertogether

hey wanting! i got to see DH last saturday and half sunday and this weekend saturday half sunday. i just got back from the train ride. super sad, but hopeful. i have leave in place the end of the month so i can see him before deployment, but it isn't confirmed yet that i will infact see him. so i'm just crossing my fingers and toes that i get to! that will be the last time i see him before november so i'm praying that it happens...


----------



## Blzgak

nevertogether said:


> Blzgak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> i would start :sex: girl. it's better to do it and be safe and not miss it. you know what i mean? i have a 30/31 day cycle and i usually O CD16/17 so you should be pretty close depending on your LP. i say go for it!
> 
> Ok, that's what I'm going to do. I just hope that today I get a pos opk. I took my temp again today and it was still at 97.18 which seems to be the norm. Just waiting for my temp to drop before OV. Is there any way that it wont drop and my temp will just shoot up or is there always a drop right before OV?
> 
> I'm trying not to get myself too worked up over OPK's and BBT this time around because it is the first month trying it, so it's kinda like a test run.Click to expand...
> 
> not everyone gets a drop hun, so i would go with your body before anything. if you feel your are ovulating then get to :sex:ing! :) totally understand what you mean about not getting worked up...i'm trying to do the same this next cycle :)Click to expand...

 I pray that you get your chance this month. Not even that you get your chance, but you get some time with you DH. You guys have spent so much time apart that it's only fair that army allows you guys some time together. Let me know how everything goes and in the end if you need someone to vent to you know I'm here.

So, yesterday we finally got a positive OPK! So we got down to bding right away :blush: Then this morning my temp shot up, but I don't know if it's because I haven't beengetting good sleep lately or that I actually ovulated. For some reason FF still says I haven't OV'd this month.


----------



## nevertogether

where is your chart? it takes three high temps to confirm ovulation so you will need one today, tomorrow, and the next for FF to give you cross hairs. also, not all women ovulate on the first positive OPK. you ovulate 12-48 hours after your first positive. i get three days worth of positives and ovulate on the last day every cycle. so i would keep :sex: until FF confirms O and also the day after O to make sure..just incase today's temp was a fluke.

thank you so much for your wishes. i've actually seen him more than i thought i would this month. i know 2 days really isn't a lot to most people, but for us it's a freaking life time! the army still hasn't confirmed his end of the month visit is going to happen, but i'm hoping it does. if it's meant to be, it will happen. that's what i have to keep telling myself! if anything, he said he will see if i can get to the airport to at least say goodbye to him. he said if he has to give our :bfp: a shot in the airport bathroom with a softcup and a slap on the a$$ he will :rofl: it won't be until november now until i see him, because we decided that is the best time for his r&r..so 5 months away, hoping i have a bump by then!


----------



## Firedancer41

nevertogether said:


> he said if he has to give our :bfp: a shot in the airport bathroom with a softcup and a slap on the a$$ he will :rofl:



OMG LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your DH is great!


----------



## nevertogether

seriously firedancer! :rofl: he listens way more than i think he does. it's scary! :shock: i told him last night that the soft cup looks daunting and he said, well i watched the video and it said you just pinch it together and pop it in there. or i could just do it in the cup like it says. i was like, you watched the video? i didn't even watch the video! :haha:


----------



## lynne192

off out for the night with my OH softcup in and DTD lol.... hoping its our month


----------



## nevertogether

best of luck lynne!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## new mummy2010

wantingagirl said:


> Woo hoo New Mummy hope so my prediction is BFP early July from conception in June so we shall see. How are you?
> Im on cycle month 8 and currently cycle day 8 at the moment
> 
> Wow Tammy you are nearly 6 weeks pregnant!!!
> 
> Liana how long til your OH comes home? How are you?
> 
> Ah so happy for your Rachael! Im on cycle 8 at the moment testing date July 3rd I think xxx
> 
> Evansangel - Welcome! I started trying when my little one was 3 months old as knew I would take a while as I did the last time. How are you coping with that?
> 
> Tigerlilly your so lucky 2 day AF! Mine is usually 7 -8 days and got lucky this month and finished day 5. Hope finishes for you soon!

your not far behind me again hun i will dfo test this time with you when we doing it? We bd day 7 (didn't wanna say no like you lol) day8 and will tonight well already have :happydance: but will again too:winkwink: having fun this time


----------



## lynne192

nevertogether said:


> best of luck lynne!!! :dust: :dust:

thanks had to take softcup out in agony now :(


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs:


----------



## Blzgak

nevertogether said:


> where is your chart? it takes three high temps to confirm ovulation so you will need one today, tomorrow, and the next for FF to give you cross hairs. also, not all women ovulate on the first positive OPK. you ovulate 12-48 hours after your first positive. i get three days worth of positives and ovulate on the last day every cycle. so i would keep :sex: until FF confirms O and also the day after O to make sure..just incase today's temp was a fluke.
> 
> thank you so much for your wishes. i've actually seen him more than i thought i would this month. i know 2 days really isn't a lot to most people, but for us it's a freaking life time! the army still hasn't confirmed his end of the month visit is going to happen, but i'm hoping it does. if it's meant to be, it will happen. that's what i have to keep telling myself! if anything, he said he will see if i can get to the airport to at least say goodbye to him. he said if he has to give our :bfp: a shot in the airport bathroom with a softcup and a slap on the a$$ he will :rofl: it won't be until november now until i see him, because we decided that is the best time for his r&r..so 5 months away, hoping i have a bump by then!

Yay I'm happy you had some time together and I hope you get some more. We both need to get a BFP this month so we can be bump buddies!

Oh and I sent you my chart.


----------



## samira

Hey Girls

Been a while since I have been on here went through a bit of a down phase, I have so many posts to catch up on but TTC soooooooooooooo happy to see your pregnant congrats very happy for you

For me things havent been too great I had tests at the hospital today and I have polycystic Ovaries quite strongly and it seems for last few months I didn't even ovulate which means the SMEP was a disaster for me:-(

I had a good long cry today as although I know this is a common condition all it does is delay my chances of getting pregnant ive been trying for 5 months not even ovulating, im on tablets to start my period and then I start clomid, just feeling bit low as not sure what to expect, is there anyone in same situation as me ? 

The only reason I found out is because on day 22 using my fertility monitor i noticed I was never ovulating, after a scan it become clear that I have lots of dark patches all over my ovaries:-(

I think if i wasn't so desperate to have a baby i wouldn't be so sad but just feels like even longer and more hurdles

Im hoping I can conceive this year so much


----------



## mariposa31

big hug samira... I do feel for you


----------



## ttcstill

Hi ladies just dropping in to say hello and see if there have been any BFP's this weekend????


----------



## soph77

nevertogether said:


> thank you so much for your wishes. i've actually seen him more than i thought i would this month. i know 2 days really isn't a lot to most people, but for us it's a freaking life time! the army still hasn't confirmed his end of the month visit is going to happen, but i'm hoping it does. if it's meant to be, it will happen. that's what i have to keep telling myself! if anything, he said he will see if i can get to the airport to at least say goodbye to him. he said if he has to give our :bfp: a shot in the airport bathroom with a softcup and a slap on the a$$ he will :rofl: it won't be until november now until i see him, because we decided that is the best time for his r&r..so 5 months away, hoping i have a bump by then!

I love this! If you do the shoot in the softcup method make sure you 'finish yourself off' when you get home so you can suck all those little soldiers up!

I think I might try the 'finish myself off technique' this cycle too!


----------



## samira

I wondered if anyone can help me I am so confused and I am not sure what to think

I posted yesterday here how i went for a scan and it showed I have polycystic ovaries dr looked and stated what she saw was not normal for day 21 and that I should take clomid as I am probably not ovulating and will need help to concive and she stated it was quite strong on my right Ovary. I was super depressed and crying yesterday as i dont want all these delays and as this is my first month of using my fertility monitor I was debating whether to keep using it as i am now taking tablets to force a period start.

However i decided to use it today and i am at PEAK and the ovulation egg is showing on it, (it was low yesterday) and i skipped high and went straight to peak, to double check i did a seperate CB OPK and both lines are strong.

I dont know what to think, should i be taking these period inducing tablets and is my doctor misguided or are my tests inaccurate,

First doc i went to didnt see anything wrong 3 months ago, but yesterday at a seperate DR i saw the scan and i clearly have polycystic ovaries im just confused why everything is reading different

I just BD immediatly and my husband came home from work

Im feeling confused

also on my peak days how many times should you BD


----------



## wantingagirl

Evansangel - :haha: thats mens for you my hubby is the same. They always also seem to pay attention to things we dont want them to and the opposite for things we do lol.....

Liana - Ah I hope you get to see him too hun..... I can understand you being so sad its a long time and hope you get to see him soon, for your own sanity plus for that BFP. 
:rof: men seem to pay attention more than we think. Last time hubby said to me its day 14 have you got your peak on the monitor yet oh and after sex make sure you pop your softcup in hun. HUH WTF??? 

Good Luck Lynne FX its yur month!!!

hehe... New Mummy I just couldn't say no!! Im not sure when to test AF due July 3rd and have one early diagnostic pregnancy test but dont wanna test early and be negative and know that im out rather than cling onto a bit of hope if you know what I mean??? I would rather be late then test?

Samira hun good to hear from you but sorry with everything that you are going through. Ok what type of tablets are you taking? The reason I ask is because if they are hormonal which they probably are they can give you a false positive on OPK and false peak on monitor. I just wanted to be honest to not get your hopes up as in the booklet it says not to use if on any medication, long cycles past 45 days I think and if taken clomid.


----------



## nevertogether

thank you for the tips sophie! i think we are going to try just sticking the softcup in after :sex: does anyone have opinions on either or (him doing it in the softcup vs sticking the cup in after :sex:) 

wanting - thank you dear. that is so cute of your DH! i swear it's the truth that they listen..especially when they want a baby too! he knows i'm ovulating at the end of the month so he's trying to make it a point with his unit to see me then...:hugs:


----------



## samira

Hi Wanting 

Yes indeed your right i called my doctor - I knew something was weird I am taking duphaston twice daily for 10 days until I get my period

Totally freaked out as I never heard of Polycystic Ovaries before - although its very strange as i dont have the symptoms associated with it I am not hairy AT ALL in the slightest (thats my dog in the pic i promise haha) and my BMI is 19.1 and am actually underwieght and I also do not suffer acne or any symptoms so its so out of the blue

If anyone knows anything about it please let me know as the net is scaring the crap out of me as it just keeps talking about infertility:-(


----------



## Firedancer41

nevertogether said:


> thank you for the tips sophie! i think we are going to try just sticking the softcup in after :sex: does anyone have opinions on either or (him doing it in the softcup vs sticking the cup in after :sex:)

This is just my opinion, I haven't seen or ready anything about it...However it seems that BDing gives the advantage of momentum, as the :spermy:s get a... erm...shooting head start LOL The in the cup method wouldn't have a good forceful way to get them up and in there.


----------



## new mummy2010

wantingagirl said:


> Evansangel - :haha: thats mens for you my hubby is the same. They always also seem to pay attention to things we dont want them to and the opposite for things we do lol.....
> 
> Liana - Ah I hope you get to see him too hun..... I can understand you being so sad its a long time and hope you get to see him soon, for your own sanity plus for that BFP.
> :rof: men seem to pay attention more than we think. Last time hubby said to me its day 14 have you got your peak on the monitor yet oh and after sex make sure you pop your softcup in hun. HUH WTF???
> 
> Good Luck Lynne FX its yur month!!!
> 
> hehe... New Mummy I just couldn't say no!! Im not sure when to test AF due July 3rd and have one early diagnostic pregnancy test but dont wanna test early and be negative and know that im out rather than cling onto a bit of hope if you know what I mean??? I would rather be late then test?
> 
> Samira hun good to hear from you but sorry with everything that you are going through. Ok what type of tablets are you taking? The reason I ask is because if they are hormonal which they probably are they can give you a false positive on OPK and false peak on monitor. I just wanted to be honest to not get your hopes up as in the booklet it says not to use if on any medication, long cycles past 45 days I think and if taken clomid.

Well mine is due 30th june and jenny did say my BFP in june from cycle in june but like you wanna hang on this time totally agree with what you say now about waiting to see if af arrives as its just double dissapointment with BFN and then waiting for the witch hey hun? Well been doing ic opk's and cb digi opk since sat nothing yet but guessing should be wed thur this wk for the big O :happydance: 
Also noticed my ic's opk's are 30miu is that good or rubbish??
Samira my friend had this and she was diagnosed at age 19/20 and she has cocieved a lovely lil boy so dont give up hope girl big:hugs: to you


----------



## Nvr2Late

Firedancer41 said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> thank you for the tips sophie! i think we are going to try just sticking the softcup in after :sex: does anyone have opinions on either or (him doing it in the softcup vs sticking the cup in after :sex:)
> 
> This is just my opinion, I haven't seen or ready anything about it...However it seems that BDing gives the advantage of momentum, as the :spermy:s get a... erm...shooting head start LOL The in the cup method wouldn't have a good forceful way to get them up and in there.[/QUOTE
> 
> I agree!Click to expand...


----------



## lynne192

wantingagirl said:


> Evansangel - :haha: thats mens for you my hubby is the same. They always also seem to pay attention to things we dont want them to and the opposite for things we do lol.....
> 
> Liana - Ah I hope you get to see him too hun..... I can understand you being so sad its a long time and hope you get to see him soon, for your own sanity plus for that BFP.
> :rof: men seem to pay attention more than we think. Last time hubby said to me its day 14 have you got your peak on the monitor yet oh and after sex make sure you pop your softcup in hun. HUH WTF???
> 
> Good Luck Lynne FX its yur month!!!
> 
> hehe... New Mummy I just couldn't say no!! Im not sure when to test AF due July 3rd and have one early diagnostic pregnancy test but dont wanna test early and be negative and know that im out rather than cling onto a bit of hope if you know what I mean??? I would rather be late then test?
> 
> Samira hun good to hear from you but sorry with everything that you are going through. Ok what type of tablets are you taking? The reason I ask is because if they are hormonal which they probably are they can give you a false positive on OPK and false peak on monitor. I just wanted to be honest to not get your hopes up as in the booklet it says not to use if on any medication, long cycles past 45 days I think and if taken clomid.



thanks all OH is away tonight so not able to stick to the plan 100% hopefuly still get lucky, we dtd twice yesterday and used softcup and pre.... sooo everythings crossed


----------



## Firedancer41

Well I don't think I have a chance to go by the SMEP this cycle...tho hoping I'll still get my BFP at the end of it all.

I have a terrible sinus cold and DH was exhausted last night, so we just went to sleep. I had a series of almost-positive OPKs for 6 days (I put a thread in the ovulation test section if anyone is inclined to peek!) and yesterday was the darkest I got. Today is very much negative, and my CM changed to creamy, so I am led to believe I already ov-ed. (I hope! I am scared maybe I won't this cycle, coming off my chemical last month) So I decided to make yesterday's OPK a +, since that's as good as it's going to get.

Then I put some fake high temps in over the next few days, and it gives me today as ov day. But if that's so, would my cervix change as well as CM already? I would think yesterday would be my ov...

I guess I won't know more until I see the next days' temps.


----------



## Irishbabe

This is something I'm definitely going to try, although hubbys away 2 nights this month but hopefully it still work.

Hope we all get out BFP.


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning girls well still nothing on ic opk this morning but like i said noticed they are 30miu not sure if they are less sensitive than i used last cycle?? OV is meant to be tomorrow so lil confused as last month had steady increase in darkness from day 10 too pos day 12 
Going to do CB digi opk this afternoon and can see lil ferning starting on my saliva tast!
ANY HELP ON THE WHOLE MIU THINGY PLEASE X


----------



## wantingagirl

ahh Liana I really hope you find out soon! Thanks yeah OH's seem to surprise us all the time!!
Hows Sara getting on with her pregnancy, have you heard from her?

Samira I know PCOS can cause infertility but not all the time, it depends how extreme and also what they do to fix this if there is anything they can do. Im also not sure how it could happen all of a sudden I have a friend who has this but she has had it for years. 
Im not sure if underweight could also cause this?

New Mummy - 30 is better than the clearblue digital. Says on website 25 mIU at 10 dpo so prob maybe 11-12 dpo 

Firedancer im really sorry to hear you had a chemical last month. Im not sure im rubbish at temps and dont use opk as use the cbfm.... if you go from either ewcm or watery to dry and sticky I would say you Ov once this change happened but like you say temp would have confirmed this. 

:hi: irisbabe!

ahhh new mummy I thought you meant pregnancy test. I dont understand how opk has a certain level as it just detects the surge???

ASFM im getting EWCM and had pains the last couple of days so gearing up to OV I think


----------



## new mummy2010

wantingagirl said:


> ahh Liana I really hope you find out soon! Thanks yeah OH's seem to surprise us all the time!!
> Hows Sara getting on with her pregnancy, have you heard from her?
> 
> Samira I know PCOS can cause infertility but not all the time, it depends how extreme and also what they do to fix this if there is anything they can do. Im also not sure how it could happen all of a sudden I have a friend who has this but she has had it for years.
> Im not sure if underweight could also cause this?
> 
> New Mummy - 30 is better than the clearblue digital. Says on website 25 mIU at 10 dpo so prob maybe 11-12 dpo
> 
> Firedancer im really sorry to hear you had a chemical last month. Im not sure im rubbish at temps and dont use opk as use the cbfm.... if you go from either ewcm or watery to dry and sticky I would say you Ov once this change happened but like you say temp would have confirmed this.
> 
> :hi: irisbabe!
> 
> ahhh new mummy I thought you meant pregnancy test. I dont understand how opk has a certain level as it just detects the surge???
> 
> ASFM im getting EWCM and had pains the last couple of days so gearing up to OV I think

Thanks hun:hugs: just bought some same as last cycle and just tested now and got faint line so happy now maybe im just going to o later this cycle?
These are 35mIU so dont get why nothing on 30mIU ic's:wacko:


----------



## new mummy2010

LOLjust only saw that end of your past then!!
Well they must do because have seen on website you can choose sesitivity for opk either 40,30 or 20 my
IC'S are 30 mIU
clearblue digital opk says its 40 mIU
sure sign opk's are 35 mIU
i don't get anyone else help us ??


----------



## new mummy2010

Is it poss to o later/ different cycle days as by now i had nearlly pos last cycle on day11 and brill pos day12 
day12 now and neg??
really scared not going to o this cycle


----------



## lynne192

i think i am out for this month, i was meant to ovulate today but never got a positive on my ovulation tests but also got Call from RE this morning offering me to get my lap and dye tomorrow instead of on the 30th, so have decided to go ahead and get it done although i am really shitty myself still feel dead shakey and sick, need to travel to hospital myself tomorrow and my father is going to pick me up tomorrow after my op they said my OH can't be with my in the hospital could only drop me off and pick me up, we don't drive so just going to have to go by myself my LO who will be three a week today is going to stay with his greatgrandmother tonight and until sat, i am hoping i will feel well enough to cope with him by then as he's having a birthday party on sunday. i am meant to be getting teeth taken out on monday too lol.... i had an MRI yesterday just trying to get everything out the road at once, but i am really scared, got a huge needle phobia, i am unsure what will happen though cause me and my OH have been trying this month....


----------



## nevertogether

wantingagirl said:


> ahh Liana I really hope you find out soon! Thanks yeah OH's seem to surprise us all the time!!
> Hows Sara getting on with her pregnancy, have you heard from her?
> 
> Samira I know PCOS can cause infertility but not all the time, it depends how extreme and also what they do to fix this if there is anything they can do. Im also not sure how it could happen all of a sudden I have a friend who has this but she has had it for years.
> Im not sure if underweight could also cause this?
> 
> New Mummy - 30 is better than the clearblue digital. Says on website 25 mIU at 10 dpo so prob maybe 11-12 dpo
> 
> Firedancer im really sorry to hear you had a chemical last month. Im not sure im rubbish at temps and dont use opk as use the cbfm.... if you go from either ewcm or watery to dry and sticky I would say you Ov once this change happened but like you say temp would have confirmed this.
> 
> :hi: irisbabe!
> 
> ahhh new mummy I thought you meant pregnancy test. I dont understand how opk has a certain level as it just detects the surge???
> 
> ASFM im getting EWCM and had pains the last couple of days so gearing up to OV I think

sara has an :angel: .... :hugs:

i'm still waiting to hear what days i will see DH. i'm being sent on a week long mission on 1 july so i really need to know!


----------



## Evansangel

CD10 here.

Started my OPK and got this...
https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b234/evansangel/15062010492.jpg

Top one is 6pm, bottom is 7pm.

Before the baby i used to OV on CD18, and got faint lines about cd15/16. So im thinking these may get darker over the next few days? 

Following the plan quite well, i fell asleep last night so DH couldn't try it on with me :haha:


----------



## Irishbabe

Where do you's all get your OPK from?


----------



## Evansangel

I get mine from ebay :)


----------



## new mummy2010

I really think i am not going to O this cycle the only promising sign was the start of ferning pattern on my nsaliva microscope yesterday pm ;-(
just faint lines on opk's darkest was yesterday pm but no where near as dark as my positive last cycle day 13 today and meant to be O DAY 
could i have missed my surge girls should we just BD three nights from now??


----------



## wantingagirl

Liana - Aah I was really hoping for Sara she totally deserved her BFP I hope she is ok. Lets hope you hear soon. Im not following smep this month but im still on the thread to chat im just sticking to every second day throughout fertile period this month as moving away soon as trying to keep all my money but next month will be back to smep maybe, cbfm and softcups. Due to Ov prob saturday

Im not sure about opk's girls as I use the CBFM

New Mummy maybe you are going to OV later im really not sure I suck with the normal opk


----------



## new mummy2010

wantingagirl said:


> Liana - Aah I was really hoping for Sara she totally deserved her BFP I hope she is ok. Lets hope you hear soon. Im not following smep this month but im still on the thread to chat im just sticking to every second day throughout fertile period this month as moving away soon as trying to keep all my money but next month will be back to smep maybe, cbfm and softcups. Due to Ov prob saturday
> 
> Im not sure about opk's girls as I use the CBFM
> 
> New Mummy maybe you are going to OV later im really not sure I suck with the normal opk

Hi so happy just got postive on ic and sure sign opk's and my smiley on digi yay best get :sex: and catch those :spermy:
did the dance last night day 12 so do you think stilll do 3 in a row now??
I heard about Sara so sad i sent her a message and:hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

Good morning ladies...... just wanted to let you all know that I still stalk the thread twice a day and that I have eveything crossed that all of you join me soon in first tri. I am doing good and the little one is obviously hanging in there as I am a very sick mama today!!!!! 

:dust:


----------



## nevertogether

so glad to hear you are sick today ttcstill, hehe, :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

ttcstill said:


> Good morning ladies...... just wanted to let you all know that I still stalk the thread twice a day and that I have eveything crossed that all of you join me soon in first tri. I am doing good and the little one is obviously hanging in there as I am a very sick mama today!!!!!
> 
> :dust:

ahh bless you been sicky all good really though:happydance:
so pleased for you tammy hope this is our month too thanks for the perk ups :hugs:


----------



## mariposa31

SMEP worked!


----------



## nevertogether

:bfp: mari???


----------



## mariposa31

yes! hope it stays
"smepping" for 1 month so it was effective for me :)


----------



## nevertogether

congrats hun! lots of sticky baby :dust:


----------



## southerngal2

I'm trying this method this month! It looks like it's worked for lots of ladies here!


----------



## ttcstill

Congrats Mari


----------



## new mummy2010

mariposa31 said:


> SMEP worked!

congrats Marie!!!
Hope it works for me this month sticking to it like glue pos opk's and smiley on digi 1.30pm yesterday and did the dance!!
POS still this morning on sure sign and ic darkest i have ever seen will bd tonight and tomorrow night off sat and again sun then fingers crossed :happydance:
hi ya wanting how's you huni? when we testing?


----------



## nevertogether

good luck new mummy!


----------



## mariposa31

fingers crossed new mummy! put all of your positive energy into it and then stick your b*m up so it goes the right way :)


----------



## wantingagirl

new mummy2010 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Liana - Aah I was really hoping for Sara she totally deserved her BFP I hope she is ok. Lets hope you hear soon. Im not following smep this month but im still on the thread to chat im just sticking to every second day throughout fertile period this month as moving away soon as trying to keep all my money but next month will be back to smep maybe, cbfm and softcups. Due to Ov prob saturday
> 
> Im not sure about opk's girls as I use the CBFM
> 
> New Mummy maybe you are going to OV later im really not sure I suck with the normal opk
> 
> Hi so happy just got postive on ic and sure sign opk's and my smiley on digi yay best get :sex: and catch those :spermy:
> did the dance last night day 12 so do you think stilll do 3 in a row now??
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## wantingagirl

ttcstill said:


> Good morning ladies...... just wanted to let you all know that I still stalk the thread twice a day and that I have eveything crossed that all of you join me soon in first tri. I am doing good and the little one is obviously hanging in there as I am a very sick mama today!!!!!
> 
> :dust:

aww so chuffed for you tammy!! glad everything is going well xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

congrats Mari!!! How long were you trying for altogether?

New Mummy - Hey hun, im good due to OV poss Sat two more days to go yay!! hehe..... Think will be testing 3rd/4th July when are you gonna test you are a few days ahead of me? xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Alright ladies!!! I'm here with a vengeance :D

This cycle, my doctor has told me not do clomid as my ovaries are a little swollen....so I have to do things au naturel!! So armed with all the PMA I can muster, and faith in God, I have decided that THIS CYCLE HAS TO BE IT!!!!!! 

The SMEP is going to be my major weapon this cycle. Trouble is, I have a stubborn DH who only wants to BD when he wants to (iykwim)!! So, I need pointers and tips from you ladies how to get him to conform :haha:

Congrats to all those with :bfp:s....and good luck to those in the 2ww. To those just starting new cycles....hey, let's buddy up :friends:


----------



## mariposa31

wantingagirl said:


> congrats Mari!!! How long were you trying for altogether?
> 
> New Mummy - Hey hun, im good due to OV poss Sat two more days to go yay!! hehe..... Think will be testing 3rd/4th July when are you gonna test you are a few days ahead of me? xxx

not long really, 2 months altogether, so it was a bit of a shock!
I guess I didn't give enough credit to all this SMEPping business :blush:


----------



## wantingagirl

haha..... Mari it just depends smep doesnt work for all of us if not pregnant this cycle this will be my fourth cycle trying with smep so hasnt worked for me so far. It has a good sucess rate tho and chuffed for you and hope it rubs off on me soon xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Isi Buttercup said:


> Alright ladies!!! I'm here with a vengeance :D
> 
> This cycle, my doctor has told me not do clomid as my ovaries are a little swollen....so I have to do things au naturel!! So armed with all the PMA I can muster, and faith in God, I have decided that THIS CYCLE HAS TO BE IT!!!!!!
> 
> The SMEP is going to be my major weapon this cycle. Trouble is, I have a stubborn DH who only wants to BD when he wants to (iykwim)!! So, I need pointers and tips from you ladies how to get him to conform :haha:
> 
> Congrats to all those with :bfp:s....and good luck to those in the 2ww. To those just starting new cycles....hey, let's buddy up :friends:

haha..... ummm tips let me see order him or else :rofl: 
if that fails nice peace of underwear :)


----------



## Lindyloo

I'm trying SMEP this month, for the past week we have been every other night but at CD17 I am not sure what is happening so also starting to temp from tomorrow, am sure havent o yet.
Dont think this will be my month, starting things mid cycle cant be all that good! 

It feels good to be doing something positive :) and there are certainly loads of pma coming from this thread x


----------



## lynne192

prob long since forgotten but i posted on tuesday i was getting a lap and dye done yesterday instead of me re-posting the events will just link my other post to anyone interested: https://www.babyandbump.com/problem...ke-bleed-agony-after-lap-dye.html#post5807592


----------



## new mummy2010

wantingagirl said:


> congrats Mari!!! How long were you trying for altogether?
> 
> New Mummy - Hey hun, im good due to OV poss Sat two more days to go yay!! hehe..... Think will be testing 3rd/4th July when are you gonna test you are a few days ahead of me? xxx

Well af will be due 30th if this not worked again!
So will really try hold on till 3rd wiyh you hun that ok?
well pretty sure i O'D last night as had funny painy feeling alll day long and ic's were still pos and cb digi at 5pm last night:happydance:
They are negative now this morning , so would i of O'D already do you think or does it happen when opk's go back to neg after surge??
mine were pos from wed 2pm through too thurs 5pm !?
Good luck this month everyone feeling positive for us all x x x


----------



## wantingagirl

Lynne hun I had a lap and dye done there should only be a tiny stitch in your belly button and a tiny stitch below that? Is that what you had? The only pain I really had was in my chest was agony where the carbon dioxide was coming out of my system

Lindyloo welcome! Its great to have something to focus on. I am taking a month break from this plan but still on chatting to all the ladies as they are great just doing every other day this month as not using the cbfm sp dont know when I will Ovulate. 

New mummy of course luv, that sounds great, but I wont hold it against you if you dont hehe..... you OV anytime from 12-36 hours after the surge so I would say the eggy released yesterday sometime so your in 2ww now hun xxx


----------



## lynne192

wantingagirl said:


> Lynne hun I had a lap and dye done there should only be a tiny stitch in your belly button and a tiny stitch below that? Is that what you had? The only pain I really had was in my chest was agony where the carbon dioxide was coming out of my system

no pains in check only pains in stomach where i had the surgery and where tubes where put in, no pains from Co2 little gas but thats about it, maxed out painkillers and got bad period like bleeding, really annoynig feeling really sick and such at the moment, got cut below my pant line and other is on my belly button but both look completely horrid, throw up after looking at the one on my belly button plus both really hurt. they don't look infected though, contacted the hospital where had op done and they said should be better in a few days and already on high painkillers nothing else they can give me :(

did you have desolveable stitches? i was told to take dressing off after 24hours and let it air out, how often did you have a shower etc?


----------



## Firedancer41

Oh Lynne, what a horrible experience. I'm so sorry you're in this much pain. I agree you need to go and see someone if the pain is not getting better by today, just to be safe. Hope you have a quick recovery, hun!


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun sadly not got much better, bleeding is a little worse but at least i am a little mobile now.


----------



## wantingagirl

lynne192 said:


> thanks hun sadly not got much better, bleeding is a little worse but at least i am a little mobile now.

Lynne - hmmm this seems strange but unless they do it diff I had one tiny stitch in belly button and one further down but no big cut that would need more than one stitch for the tube to go through. I did have a little bleeding and let my stitches air after a little while and showered just when I wanted to. I was in total agony with the chest pains tho I couldnt move all I could do is lay in bed maxed with painkillers but the next day I was over the worst xxx

I hope your ok


----------



## lynne192

thats the werid bit i've had almost no problems with pains from co2


----------



## drfamily

hi i am a first time poster although i have been a watcher for quite a while.

just wanted to let you fellow SMEP guys know that it does work. i got my :bfp: at 10dpo following this plan for the first time. 

i had been trying for about a year after having an early miscarriage in may 09 so was really thinking it wasn't going to happen and maybe was getting to old at 35 :haha:

i came across this thread at the beginning of my cycle so thought i would give it a go and fingers crossed this little one will stick. have been testing every day to see the lines get darker lol

i must say we didnt follow it exactly as df had been at golf all day on the day i got my positive opk (also first time using opks) and was too knackered to dtd grrrr, also the next day we missed too. so there must have plenty:spermy: stored up from dtd every other day.:happydance:

the hard part is i have decided not to tell him until fathers day gonna put a positive test in a fathers day card if i can hold out almost told him last night. knowing for 3 days and not sharing it has been hard but almost there lol.

good luck to all you lovely ladies


----------



## babyanise

drfamily said:


> hi i am a first time poster although i have been a watcher for quite a while.
> 
> just wanted to let you fellow SMEP guys know that it does work. i got my :bfp: at 10dpo following this plan for the first time.
> 
> i had been trying for about a year after having an early miscarriage in may 09 so was really thinking it wasn't going to happen and maybe was getting to old at 35 :haha:
> 
> i came across this thread at the beginning of my cycle so thought i would give it a go and fingers crossed this little one will stick. have been testing every day to see the lines get darker lol
> 
> i must say we didnt follow it exactly as df had been at golf all day on the day i got my positive opk (also first time using opks) and was too knackered to dtd grrrr, also the next day we missed too. so there must have plenty:spermy: stored up from dtd every other day.:happydance:
> 
> the hard part is i have decided not to tell him until fathers day gonna put a positive test in a fathers day card if i can hold out almost told him last night. knowing for 3 days and not sharing it has been hard but almost there lol.
> 
> good luck to all you lovely ladies

wow,congrats to you,what a lovely fathers day gift....this is my 1st time trying smep,im now in my 2ww.:flower:


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Hello ladies - not been on this thread for ages but still doing SMEP (third cycle I think?). Hope you are all well? Jenny predicted this is my cycle, just waiting to O. Probably wont until tue/wed I think.

Quick Q - when I get my +opk, do we need to :sex: for three days in a row, or two? We've always done 2 and I think we messed it up.


----------



## Firedancer41

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> Hello ladies - not been on this thread for ages but still doing SMEP (third cycle I think?). Hope you are all well? Jenny predicted this is my cycle, just waiting to O. Probably wont until tue/wed I think.
> 
> Quick Q - when I get my +opk, do we need to :sex: for three days in a row, or two? We've always done 2 and I think we messed it up.

According to the SMEP, you should :sex: on the day of the +opk, as well as the next 2 days. Depending upon when this occurs, if you get that +opk on an odd day, it may actually come out to 4 days in a row!! But I wouldn't fret too much. It's designed to maximize your chances, in case your ovulation is not the next day after that +. In a normal situation, the day of +opk and the next day should be sufficient.

I just couldn't follow it this month. Now in the 2ww and hoping we did the job!


----------



## Evansangel

Hey everyone, am on cd14 now. Been doing my opks for 4 days and the lines are getting slightly darker each day, very frustrating! 

What do you all do if on one of the even days you just really dont want to dtd?


----------



## Firedancer41

Evansangel said:


> Hey everyone, am on cd14 now. Been doing my opks for 4 days and the lines are getting slightly darker each day, very frustrating!
> 
> What do you all do if on one of the even days you just really dont want to dtd?

Try to make it quick :rofl:


----------



## lynne192

i'm currently 4DPO but still bleeding badly from my lap and dye so doubt will be anything this month for us... though maybe next month


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Been lurking for awhile, and now debating about the SMEP. DH and I were thinking just :sex: every other day; I've got long irregular cycles (40 days), and I'm really not sure when to use the OPKs. Waste of money half the time, because I'm checking 1-2x a day! :lol:
Anyone else out there with longer cycles that's used/had success with SMEP? How do you tailor it to the longer cycles? Or do you think the every other day plan is a good way to go? :dance:


----------



## ttcstill

drfamily said:


> hi i am a first time poster although i have been a watcher for quite a while.
> 
> just wanted to let you fellow SMEP guys know that it does work. i got my :bfp: at 10dpo following this plan for the first time.
> 
> i had been trying for about a year after having an early miscarriage in may 09 so was really thinking it wasn't going to happen and maybe was getting to old at 35 :haha:
> 
> i came across this thread at the beginning of my cycle so thought i would give it a go and fingers crossed this little one will stick. have been testing every day to see the lines get darker lol
> 
> i must say we didnt follow it exactly as df had been at golf all day on the day i got my positive opk (also first time using opks) and was too knackered to dtd grrrr, also the next day we missed too. so there must have plenty:spermy: stored up from dtd every other day.:happydance:
> 
> the hard part is i have decided not to tell him until fathers day gonna put a positive test in a fathers day card if i can hold out almost told him last night. knowing for 3 days and not sharing it has been hard but almost there lol.
> 
> good luck to all you lovely ladies



Congrats!!!!



Hey ladies just wanted to drop in and remind you all that SMEP really does work, it does not work at the same pace for everyone so if it takes a while just know your BFP is coming!!!!!! I really miss talking to you all like I did before but I also know how hard it is to constantly hear from someone who Is PG. 

I am doing great and I have first scan on Tuesday so I will post a link to my journal when I put the picture up!


----------



## nevertogether

ttcstill :hugs: glad everything is going well for you. i got to see the end of your journey to a :bfp: and you deserve it!


----------



## Evansangel

Can you take a look at my thread please? :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests/354348-getting-darker-take-look-please.html

CD15, we didn't dtd last night. I was sooooo tired i just fell asleep lol.


----------



## drfamily

ttcstill said:


> drfamily said:
> 
> 
> hi i am a first time poster although i have been a watcher for quite a while.
> 
> just wanted to let you fellow SMEP guys know that it does work. i got my :bfp: at 10dpo following this plan for the first time.
> 
> i had been trying for about a year after having an early miscarriage in may 09 so was really thinking it wasn't going to happen and maybe was getting to old at 35 :haha:
> 
> i came across this thread at the beginning of my cycle so thought i would give it a go and fingers crossed this little one will stick. have been testing every day to see the lines get darker lol
> 
> i must say we didnt follow it exactly as df had been at golf all day on the day i got my positive opk (also first time using opks) and was too knackered to dtd grrrr, also the next day we missed too. so there must have plenty:spermy: stored up from dtd every other day.:happydance:
> 
> the hard part is i have decided not to tell him until fathers day gonna put a positive test in a fathers day card if i can hold out almost told him last night. knowing for 3 days and not sharing it has been hard but almost there lol.
> 
> good luck to all you lovely ladies
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ladies just wanted to drop in and remind you all that SMEP really does work, it does not work at the same pace for everyone so if it takes a while just know your BFP is coming!!!!!! I really miss talking to you all like I did before but I also know how hard it is to constantly hear from someone who Is PG.
> 
> I am doing great and I have first scan on Tuesday so I will post a link to my journal when I put the picture up!Click to expand...

thanks ttcstill good luck with your first scan.


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi everyone well had a lovely weekend and still full of positive thoughts!!
Think i am 4 DPO now and really hope this is my month and everyone else's too
Hey wanting how did you get on over weekend you get dtd??


----------



## new mummy2010

Where is everyone??


----------



## wantingagirl

new mummy2010 said:


> Where is everyone??

Sorry hun I have been staying off here for a little while to keep my sanity I come on every once in a while. Im good didnt mean to follow SMEP this month as not using CBFM just softcups as wanted a break from it and was just gonna follow every other day throughout to end of OV but did every other day and the 3 days once peak (knew from my pains and CM) and will do tomorrow nite and did it cos we wanted to not cos we had to. Reverse psychology!!! :happydance: I maybe should have used CBFM best chance for jenny reading to be right lol... but just couldnt be bothered hehe..... Im hoping the laid back approach works. If im sucessful this month I will be due 8days before hubbys birthday which would be cool!!! How are you, what you been up to? How many dpo are you? Im 3dpo xxx

Tammy thats so great that you are getting your scan? When is it, today? xx

Congrats to all the ladies that got their BFP


----------



## Nvr2Late

lynne192 said:


> i'm currently 4DPO but still bleeding badly from my lap and dye so doubt will be anything this month for us... though maybe next month

Sorry to hear that... how are you feeling now?


----------



## new mummy2010

wantingagirl said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Where is everyone??
> 
> Sorry hun I have been staying off here for a little while to keep my sanity I come on every once in a while. Im good didnt mean to follow SMEP this month as not using CBFM just softcups as wanted a break from it and was just gonna follow every other day throughout to end of OV but did every other day and the 3 days once peak (knew from my pains and CM) and will do tomorrow nite and did it cos we wanted to not cos we had to. Reverse psychology!!! :happydance: I maybe should have used CBFM best chance for jenny reading to be right lol... but just couldnt be bothered hehe..... Im hoping the laid back approach works. If im sucessful this month I will be due 8days before hubbys birthday which would be cool!!! How are you, what you been up to? How many dpo are you? Im 3dpo xxx
> 
> Tammy thats so great that you are getting your scan? When is it, today? xx
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies that got their BFPClick to expand...

Hi im good got no symptoms as of yet!
but think i O'ed on thurs so thinking im 5 days hun and af will be due next wed/thurs!!


----------



## brillbride

hi wanting a girl, new mammy and tami and others..

havent been on here in a while either---got my 1st AF since MC on the 19th of June....so just trying to be positive--it is hard:( going to do SMEP again as soon as I can start.....xx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I need help....got diagnosed with ovarian cyst this month, skipped AF last month, and had chem in april. AF started today and I have no clue when I will ovulate this month since I didnt have a cycle last month. Any advise ladies!!! Thanks~


----------



## ttcstill

Scan went well https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/317159-ttsctills-quest-baby-girl.html ..........


----------



## ttcstill

picture now posted in my pregnancy journal


----------



## new mummy2010

brillbride said:


> hi wanting a girl, new mammy and tami and others..
> 
> havent been on here in a while either---got my 1st AF since MC on the 19th of June....so just trying to be positive--it is hard:( going to do SMEP again as soon as I can start.....xx

Hi brillbride hope you are good sending some pma your way:hugs:
This is our last try ay smep its our 4th cycle of it but stuck to it really good this cycle, currently 6DPO and feeling a lil positive still :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

can't find your scan pic Tammy but glad everything is good for you huni x x


----------



## wantingagirl

GL New Mummy - Im getting getting cramping in 2ww like I do every month it sucks cos I never know if I have been sucessful or not. Maybe its a sign im not as no diff from every other month

Brillbride hey hun im so so sorry. I cant begin to imagine how you feel, we will get there and guess just need to keep on going. Im trying to take a step back too but on a couple of hours in the morning or I would end up being on all day. I hope your ok and if you ever need to talk im here :hugs:

Sammy Im not sure opk? CBFM? other than that temping and CM?

New Mummy - I was thinking I would not try SMEP again but think I will keep on going but maybe first two peak days but not the third but shall see as the minute I decide not to follow it thats when we follow it exactly :rofl:
Her scan pic is in her pregnancy journal 

Tammy thats great hun your ickle bubs in the pic is so cute!! Cant wait to see s/he grow!!
Have you set a date for the wedding? 

Just a ? to all your girls. Have you stopped drinking all together when ttc and if not do you mind me asking what you do drink? Im thinking of cutting either right down or out altogether? xxx


----------



## ttcstill

I need help...... I cannot get my pregnancy journal linked to my sig...... help!!!


----------



## ttcstill

Okay so I can not seem to get the journal to work...... I have no Idea why but here is the pic of the scan.....
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0115.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## brillbride

Tammy i posted on your diary /journal--well done to you and best wishes..xx



new mummy2010 said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> hi wanting a girl, new mammy and tami and others..
> 
> havent been on here in a while either---got my 1st AF since MC on the 19th of June....so just trying to be positive--it is hard:( going to do SMEP again as soon as I can start.....xx
> 
> Hi brillbride hope you are good sending some pma your way:hugs:
> This is our last try ay smep its our 4th cycle of it but stuck to it really good this cycle, currently 6DPO and feeling a lil positive still :happydance:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you new mammy...im glad your keeping positive and i hope this is a lucky cycle for you.......xxxx



wantingagirl said:


> GL
> 
> Brillbride hey hun im so so sorry. I cant begin to imagine how you feel, we will get there and guess just need to keep on going. Im trying to take a step back too but on a couple of hours in the morning or I would end up being on all day. I hope your ok and if you ever need to talk im here :hugs:
> 
> Just a ? to all your girls. Have you stopped drinking all together when ttc and if not do you mind me asking what you do drink? Im thinking of cutting either right down or out altogether? xxx

hi wanting a girl--yea i was half thinking a taken a break from here as well--i suppose now and again wont do any harm:)
no i havent stopped drinking at all---i like a wee drink esp at weekends..i know it would be good to cut it out but i dont think i will--unless not as much!! xxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

brillbride said:


> Tammy i posted on your diary /journal--well done to you and best wishes..xx
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> hi wanting a girl, new mammy and tami and others..
> 
> havent been on here in a while either---got my 1st AF since MC on the 19th of June....so just trying to be positive--it is hard:( going to do SMEP again as soon as I can start.....xx
> 
> Hi brillbride hope you are good sending some pma your way:hugs:
> This is our last try ay smep its our 4th cycle of it but stuck to it really good this cycle, currently 6DPO and feeling a lil positive still :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed for you new mammy...im glad your keeping positive and i hope this is a lucky cycle for you.......xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> GL
> 
> Brillbride hey hun im so so sorry. I cant begin to imagine how you feel, we will get there and guess just need to keep on going. Im trying to take a step back too but on a couple of hours in the morning or I would end up being on all day. I hope your ok and if you ever need to talk im here :hugs:
> 
> Just a ? to all your girls. Have you stopped drinking all together when ttc and if not do you mind me asking what you do drink? Im thinking of cutting either right down or out altogether? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> hi wanting a girl--yea i was half thinking a taken a break from here as well--i suppose now and again wont do any harm:)
> no i havent stopped drinking at all---i like a wee drink esp at weekends..i know it would be good to cut it out but i dont think i will--unless not as much!! xxxxClick to expand...




wantingagirl said:


> GL New Mummy - Im getting getting cramping in 2ww like I do every month it sucks cos I never know if I have been sucessful or not. Maybe its a sign im not as no diff from every other month
> 
> Brillbride hey hun im so so sorry. I cant begin to imagine how you feel, we will get there and guess just need to keep on going. Im trying to take a step back too but on a couple of hours in the morning or I would end up being on all day. I hope your ok and if you ever need to talk im here :hugs:
> 
> Sammy Im not sure opk? CBFM? other than that temping and CM?
> 
> New Mummy - I was thinking I would not try SMEP again but think I will keep on going but maybe first two peak days but not the third but shall see as the minute I decide not to follow it thats when we follow it exactly :rofl:
> Her scan pic is in her pregnancy journal
> 
> Tammy thats great hun your ickle bubs in the pic is so cute!! Cant wait to see s/he grow!!
> Have you set a date for the wedding?
> 
> Just a ? to all your girls. Have you stopped drinking all together when ttc and if not do you mind me asking what you do drink? Im thinking of cutting either right down or out altogether? xxx




ttcstill said:


> Okay so I can not seem to get the journal to work...... I have no Idea why but here is the pic of the scan.....

Thanks Brillbride think my pma is slowly slipping awaynow as it usually does 
1. SLEEPLESNESS = its hot!
2.CRAMPS/TWINGES/PULLING = signs of witch coming?
3. MOODY/IRRITABLE= witch?
all my symptoms just seem to mean she will show her face seem to get them just like you Wanting , had a painful ovulation first time i felt it! so i know i did along with cb digi opk and ic's opk's
thinking df may have problems down there:nope: how do you go about finding out??
Wanting i still enjoy a tipple at weekend either a wine or cool cider :dohh: Hey Tammy baba looks well in piccy good luck huni x x x quick ? for you Tammy how many DPO where you when you got your BFP??


----------



## new mummy2010

Tried to do the whole multi quote got confused sorry gals x


----------



## ttcstill

new mummy2010 said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> Tammy i posted on your diary /journal--well done to you and best wishes..xx
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> hi wanting a girl, new mammy and tami and others..
> 
> havent been on here in a while either---got my 1st AF since MC on the 19th of June....so just trying to be positive--it is hard:( going to do SMEP again as soon as I can start.....xx
> 
> Hi brillbride hope you are good sending some pma your way:hugs:
> This is our last try ay smep its our 4th cycle of it but stuck to it really good this cycle, currently 6DPO and feeling a lil positive still :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed for you new mammy...im glad your keeping positive and i hope this is a lucky cycle for you.......xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> GL
> 
> 
> Brillbride hey hun im so so sorry. I cant begin to imagine how you feel, we will get there and guess just need to keep on going. Im trying to take a step back too but on a couple of hours in the morning or I would end up being on all day. I hope your ok and if you ever need to talk im here :hugs:
> 
> Just a ? to all your girls. Have you stopped drinking all together when ttc and if not do you mind me asking what you do drink? Im thinking of cutting either right down or out altogether? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> hi wanting a girl--yea i was half thinking a taken a break from here as well--i suppose now and again wont do any harm:)
> no i havent stopped drinking at all---i like a wee drink esp at weekends..i know it would be good to cut it out but i dont think i will--unless not as much!! xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> GL New Mummy - Im getting getting cramping in 2ww like I do every month it sucks cos I never know if I have been sucessful or not. Maybe its a sign im not as no diff from every other month
> 
> Brillbride hey hun im so so sorry. I cant begin to imagine how you feel, we will get there and guess just need to keep on going. Im trying to take a step back too but on a couple of hours in the morning or I would end up being on all day. I hope your ok and if you ever need to talk im here :hugs:
> 
> Sammy Im not sure opk? CBFM? other than that temping and CM?
> 
> New Mummy - I was thinking I would not try SMEP again but think I will keep on going but maybe first two peak days but not the third but shall see as the minute I decide not to follow it thats when we follow it exactly :rofl:
> Her scan pic is in her pregnancy journal
> 
> Tammy thats great hun your ickle bubs in the pic is so cute!! Cant wait to see s/he grow!!
> Have you set a date for the wedding?
> 
> Just a ? to all your girls. Have you stopped drinking all together when ttc and if not do you mind me asking what you do drink? Im thinking of cutting either right down or out altogether? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I can not seem to get the journal to work...... I have no Idea why but here is the pic of the scan.....Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Brillbride think my pma is slowly slipping awaynow as it usually does
> 1. SLEEPLESNESS = its hot!
> 2.CRAMPS/TWINGES/PULLING = signs of witch coming?
> 3. MOODY/IRRITABLE= witch?
> all my symptoms just seem to mean she will show her face seem to get them just like you Wanting , had a painful ovulation first time i felt it! so i know i did along with cb digi opk and ic's opk's
> thinking df may have problems down there:nope: how do you go about finding out??
> Wanting i still enjoy a tipple at weekend either a wine or cool cider :dohh: Hey Tammy baba looks well in piccy good luck huni x x x quick ? for you Tammy how many DPO where you when you got your BFP??Click to expand...

I was 10dpo


----------



## wantingagirl

Tammy did you get EWCM in the 2ww? I have had some today but dont wanna get my hopes up its diff as only usually get it just before my AF. Pains in pelvis and lower back but seem to get that every month 

New Mummy - yeah I just have a couple of drinks at the weekend but there is gonna be a point where I cut right back if still not pregnant


----------



## wantingagirl

Brillbride - Thanks hun not been on here half as much as I used to dont want it taken over my life. 

I still drink on weekend but think may start cutting it down a bit more soon


----------



## brillbride

hi wanting a girl, new mammy, and tammy and the rest a ya!!

Yea im trying to take a break from these sites as well--im going to unsubscibe from them all but im gona keep a good eye on this one as I like this one!!

Yea its so hard to know on the drinking business...i love a drink and sometimes forget when to stop!! il try 2 cut back at weekends but i cant see it happening too much!!xxx


----------



## ttcstill

wantingagirl said:


> Tammy did you get EWCM in the 2ww? I have had some today but dont wanna get my hopes up its diff as only usually get it just before my AF. Pains in pelvis and lower back but seem to get that every month
> 
> New Mummy - yeah I just have a couple of drinks at the weekend but there is gonna be a point where I cut right back if still not pregnant


I never got ewcm so i used preseed. Fingers crossed this is a good sign for you.... when is af due?



brillbride said:


> hi wanting a girl, new mammy, and tammy and the rest a ya!!
> 
> Yea im trying to take a break from these sites as well--im going to unsubscibe from them all but im gona keep a good eye on this one as I like this one!!
> 
> Yea its so hard to know on the drinking business...i love a drink and sometimes forget when to stop!! il try 2 cut back at weekends but i cant see it happening too much!!xxx


Hi hun...... I had cut back on my drinking too just because I wanted to be sure I was not hurting my chances of conceiving.



Has anyone heard from Morgan????


----------



## brillbride

Thanks for that Tammy---do you think that cutting down on alcohol helped you conceiving?? did u cut back or take none at all? sorry all the questions.xx


----------



## ttcstill

I just cut back..... I had 3 or 4 beers instead of drowing myself in anything I could get my hands on lol....... I know that they say alcohol slows sperm and weakens eggs ..... so I would have to guess that it helped.


----------



## new mummy2010

wantingagirl said:


> Tammy did you get EWCM in the 2ww? I have had some today but dont wanna get my hopes up its diff as only usually get it just before my AF. Pains in pelvis and lower back but seem to get that every month
> 
> New Mummy - yeah I just have a couple of drinks at the weekend but there is gonna be a point where I cut right back if still not pregnant

Hi wanting,Tammy & Brillbride:happydance:
i am experiencing the whole ewcm quite alot too hope this is a good sign for us well 8 DPO today and got busy weekend so will hopefully take my mind off all this !!
I am finding it hard to cut down drinking but think i may cut it out all together if not concieved this cycle 
What symptoms did you have Tammy?
You got anymore Wanting?:hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Tammy thanks hun... AF not due til 3rd, Jenny Renny predicted me this cycle but dont know whether to believe that. 

Brillbride yeah Im only ever on this site I think its great and made quite a few good friends this time round. Im trying to cut back too but its hard I love my wine lol.... but I could drink a whole bottle just like that think im going to switch to a couple of smirnoff ices on the weekend or something and just have a wine if AF comes
Maybe beer cos I dont really like it and would drink less :rofl:

My hubby loves whisky so he cuts it down to every second weekend and we agreed if we are not pregnant in another 9 months he will cut that out completely and stick to a couple of beers on a saturday night

New Mummy - Hey hun, hope your good. Well here are some of my symptons below:

1. cold symptons every morning that wears off after a couple of hours
2. heartburn (but its weird get this every month now since has my son and never used to get it)
3. weird cramps and scratching sensations like my tummy was really tight too (I usually get cramps in 2ww but usually dull)
4. ewcm on 5dpo but think this would be too early and now dry again

Im not getting my hopes up as have such a big let down every month if I get my hopes up. Have a early pregnancy tests and really cant be using it lol....


----------



## wantingagirl

and also gassy but get that every month too


----------



## wantingagirl

Tammy I havent heard from Morgan shes not been on in ages I dont think. Has she been on in any of the pregnancy threads? xxx


----------



## ttcstill

The olnly symptoms I noticed were achy bbs and lots of gas...... well now that I think about it I was eating more and weird stuff..... like sweet corn puffs at the same time as a burrito and hot sauce!


----------



## new mummy2010

They sound like mine apart from ewcm was yesterday 7DPO
Also had really horrible shooting pains today and last couple of days been really light headed after sitting down at work and standing up, even had to steady myself this morning on the door lol!!
I have just 1 early test from last cycle and 2 cb digis but hanging on in there trying to not think about it ,anyways way to early yet only 8 DPO so prob be nothing either way!!
I was wondering how Morgan was too ?


----------



## brillbride

hi girls---new mammy and wanting a girl--really hope u girls catch this month---fingers X'd for you both--both times i was pregnant--main symptoms were boobs, bloated, hungry and implantation cramps...
coming up near day 8 now on the smep--day 7 now

I always drink beer as i love it (weekends)--but can have one too many--wil try to restraine myself!!! last wkend i had a bottle a wine---dont norm drink wine..had thee worst ever hangover so wont be doing that again!!lol

tammy hope u r keeping wel.xx


----------



## nevertogether

brill - i'm the same. i try to only drink like once a weekend, sometimes i don't at all though. when i do, i always have no stopping point. lol! i guess it's relaxing to have no worries. do you think that pays a role in TTC? i lost my faith in that when all my friends at the bar i used to work at got pregnant and most of them drank on a daily basis, large amounts, up until they found out they were pregnant!


----------



## brillbride

nevertogether said:


> brill - i'm the same. i try to only drink like once a weekend, sometimes i don't at all though. when i do, i always have no stopping point. lol! i guess it's relaxing to have no worries. do you think that pays a role in TTC? i lost my faith in that when all my friends at the bar i used to work at got pregnant and most of them drank on a daily basis, large amounts, up until they found out they were pregnant!

hi nevertogether.....hope u r well...xx...its so hard to know whether it does or not especially when u hear your story......some people think it "helps" to relax--others think you shouldnt drink before ovulation.....surely u would think it would be after ovulation!!! im on my holidays from today for a few months so im def goin to be havin a few drinks to say the least.....--i also have no stopping point--what are we like!!

We probably should all cut back--but it is easier said than done..xx


----------



## ttcstill

OHHHHHH Never...... I hope this is it for you hun!!!! I hope all of you get your bfp's this cycle!!!!!! it is amazing once it happens but I have not forgotten what it is like to be in your shoes!


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah brillbride I love my wine dont get a hangover as such but always get a really sore head the next day
I like miller so maybe if I drink that it will take longer to drink or stick to smirnoff ice on a sat nite. Its so 
hard tho lol..... and to be honest we gave up all hope when ttc last time and were saving up for IVF and we both got ridiculously drunk one night and didnt 
prop legs in the air after and work the dates out and thats when we conceived so as long as we are not going over the top 
regularly cant see how much difference it makes. 
I have had cramping since 5dpo constant rather than my usual on and off right after ovulation but I aint believing anything. 
Hope you enjoy your time off work, are you going anywhere?

Hope everyone else is good?


----------



## brillbride

wantingagirl said:


> Yeah brillbride I love my wine dont get a hangover as such but always get a really sore head the next day
> I like miller so maybe if I drink that it will take longer to drink or stick to smirnoff ice on a sat nite. Its so
> hard tho lol..... and to be honest we gave up all hope when ttc last time and were saving up for IVF and we both got ridiculously drunk one night and didnt
> prop legs in the air after and work the dates out and thats when we conceived so as long as we are not going over the top
> regularly cant see how much difference it makes.
> I have had cramping since 5dpo constant rather than my usual on and off right after ovulation but I aint believing anything.
> Hope you enjoy your time off work, are you going anywhere?
> 
> Hope everyone else is good?

hi wanting a girl---yes Miller is my choice of drink--thats all i drink--but i would take anything if there was no miller---yes its so true--u can do everything proper 1 month and not conceive --then do everything that u shouldnt do the next cycle and conceive--its crazy!!! hope the cramps signs are a gd sign for you...fingers X'd.... We are moving into our new house next week and then we are going to book a holiday (as we have had a rough year with 2 MC's -since we got married) so I want to book something really good--it will be last minute..we are half thinking of a cruise or cancun or somewhere...anyone ideas?? feel free!! ..cd 9 today so can relax today and no BD'ing!!lol


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

ttcstill said:


> Okay so I can not seem to get the journal to work...... I have no Idea why but here is the pic of the scan.....

Tammy - wow, its really real! Well done, hope you are keeping well x

Wanting - we gave up alcohol last month, then just had a few drinks at the end of my cycle/ start of this one. Not drinking again whilst :sex: and if the witch shows up in just under 2 weeks will have a drinks then. Had read that alcohol makes it less likely to conceive and given Im on cycle 9 I thought what the hell, if Im trying all things I'd give this a go for a few cycles. Alcohol free wine sucks though.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Wanting just read your signature - you are in the 2WW like me, and Jenny said you would get your BFP in July also!


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi wanting brillbride and others well af due wed think she will show too just gotta feeling;-(
not tested at all so been really good got no symptomds other than sweats dizziness and tiredness oh and an itchy right booby
how are you doing wanting??


----------



## wantingagirl

brillbride I have always wanted to go to Egypt, wow but cancun sounds nice too!!! Im not good with boats so cruise would be a no no. You so deserve to take a nice break esp after moving im moving in 5 weeks. Still getting cramping on and off now and very gassy and major heartburn last nite. TMI but when wiped yesterday my CM was kind of yellow strange. 

Waiting4baby - yeah alcohol free wine just does not appeal to me :rofl: I think im gonna change from wine to miller as can get through wine so quickly so gonna have 4 btls miller on a sat nite and see how I get on with that still nothing in a while will consider giving it up completely. Woo hoo Jenny says beginning of July from conception in June and AF due 3rd july I hope so but heard alot of women also say always it did not come true for them so we shall see. 

New mummy Im good how are you? fell asleep last nite on the sofa at 9pm and got sent to my bed but DH at 9.40pm im so old lol..... heartburn was so sore last nite. Still slight cramp but this is the best it has been since 5dpo im upset now as maybe its just normal since cramp is going and not pregnant lol..... Im so proud of you I have the urge to test but know I will be let down if im not. How are you?


----------



## nevertogether

wanting - positive OPK this morning and i see DH tonight :happydance:


----------



## wantingagirl

nevertogether said:


> wanting - positive OPK this morning and i see DH tonight :happydance:

hehe.... Liana have you seen the thread just for you??!!! We are all rooting for you. Get bedding girl!! How long is he with you for?? Thats good timing and I feel so positive for you :hugs: So glad you are going to have a 2ww soon!!


----------



## Firedancer41

nevertogether said:


> wanting - positive OPK this morning and i see DH tonight :happydance:

Ooh Liana-that could not have been timed more ideally! :happydance: Enjoy your time with DH :)


----------



## nevertogether

i'm hoping thats a good sign lisa! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcstill

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I can not seem to get the journal to work...... I have no Idea why but here is the pic of the scan.....
> 
> Tammy - wow, its really real! Well done, hope you are keeping well x
> 
> Wanting - we gave up alcohol last month, then just had a few drinks at the end of my cycle/ start of this one. Not drinking again whilst :sex: and if the witch shows up in just under 2 weeks will have a drinks then. Had read that alcohol makes it less likely to conceive and given Im on cycle 9 I thought what the hell, if Im trying all things I'd give this a go for a few cycles. Alcohol free wine sucks though.Click to expand...




Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> Wanting just read your signature - you are in the 2WW like me, and Jenny said you would get your BFP in July also!




nevertogether said:


> wanting - positive OPK this morning and i see DH tonight :happydance:

Liana....... this is great news!!!!!!! I can not wait to see more BFP's out of this thread!!!! 

Waiting- You are in the 2ww right? THis means we are just waiting for the little bean to stick!!!!! OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHH I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## new mummy2010

wantingagirl said:


> brillbride I have always wanted to go to Egypt, wow but cancun sounds nice too!!! Im not good with boats so cruise would be a no no. You so deserve to take a nice break esp after moving im moving in 5 weeks. Still getting cramping on and off now and very gassy and major heartburn last nite. TMI but when wiped yesterday my CM was kind of yellow strange.
> 
> Waiting4baby - yeah alcohol free wine just does not appeal to me :rofl: I think im gonna change from wine to miller as can get through wine so quickly so gonna have 4 btls miller on a sat nite and see how I get on with that still nothing in a while will consider giving it up completely. Woo hoo Jenny says beginning of July from conception in June and AF due 3rd july I hope so but heard alot of women also say always it did not come true for them so we shall see.
> 
> New mummy Im good how are you? fell asleep last nite on the sofa at 9pm and got sent to my bed but DH at 9.40pm im so old lol..... heartburn was so sore last nite. Still slight cramp but this is the best it has been since 5dpo im upset now as maybe its just normal since cramp is going and not pregnant lol..... Im so proud of you I have the urge to test but know I will be let down if im not. How are you?

Hi wow nevertogether hope you have lots of fun girly good luck!!:happydance: 
Hello wanting im feeling totally drained and totally out dont know what else to try this time(as i know im defo out just feel it) i know im all healthy down there and that im ovulating regular i just want it so much now im getting sad :nope:
Hope you are preggo this time keeping everything crossed x x
Im like 11 DPO and dying to test but dont want the devastation


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Go Never go!! We've all been waiting for about 3 months for this time. Have all my fingers and toes crossed for you. Have a good feeling about this!

Ttcstill - thanks hun yes Im in the dreaded 2ww and getting all negative no symptoms so far but way too early. This time next week I'll be getting ready to test....


----------



## ttcstill

new mummy2010 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> brillbride I have always wanted to go to Egypt, wow but cancun sounds nice too!!! Im not good with boats so cruise would be a no no. You so deserve to take a nice break esp after moving im moving in 5 weeks. Still getting cramping on and off now and very gassy and major heartburn last nite. TMI but when wiped yesterday my CM was kind of yellow strange.
> 
> Waiting4baby - yeah alcohol free wine just does not appeal to me :rofl: I think im gonna change from wine to miller as can get through wine so quickly so gonna have 4 btls miller on a sat nite and see how I get on with that still nothing in a while will consider giving it up completely. Woo hoo Jenny says beginning of July from conception in June and AF due 3rd july I hope so but heard alot of women also say always it did not come true for them so we shall see.
> 
> New mummy Im good how are you? fell asleep last nite on the sofa at 9pm and got sent to my bed but DH at 9.40pm im so old lol..... heartburn was so sore last nite. Still slight cramp but this is the best it has been since 5dpo im upset now as maybe its just normal since cramp is going and not pregnant lol..... Im so proud of you I have the urge to test but know I will be let down if im not. How are you?
> 
> Hi wow nevertogether hope you have lots of fun girly good luck!!:happydance:
> Hello wanting im feeling totally drained and totally out dont know what else to try this time(as i know im defo out just feel it) i know im all healthy down there and that im ovulating regular i just want it so much now im getting sad :nope:
> Hope you are preggo this time keeping everything crossed x x
> Im like 11 DPO and dying to test but dont want the devastationClick to expand...

:test: :test:


----------



## klcuk3

Hi ladies.... well I'm hoping the smep works again for me very soon......
I was ttc for 12 months, 7 using cbfm....on the final month I tried smep along with my monitor and got my first bfp.....I was soooo chuffed.
Sadly have just had missed miscarriage, went for dating scan at 11wks and baby had died at 8wks :( Had d&c on friday 25th.
Am going to wait til period turns up...hopefully won't take too many weeks then am definately trying smep again ........ fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## Firedancer41

klcuk3 said:


> Hi ladies.... well I'm hoping the smep works again for me very soon......
> I was ttc for 12 months, 7 using cbfm....on the final month I tried smep along with my monitor and got my first bfp.....I was soooo chuffed.
> Sadly have just had missed miscarriage, went for dating scan at 11wks and baby had died at 8wks :( Had d&c on friday 25th.
> Am going to wait til period turns up...hopefully won't take too many weeks then am definately trying smep again ........ fingers crossed xxxx

So sorry, hun :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

waitng, newmummy, ttcstill - thank you so much girls :hugs: it means a lot that so many of you are rooting for me! :thumbup: DH and i certainly haven't followed the SMEP like i wanted to originally, due to geographic reasons, haha...but we haven't done THAT bad. got BD on CD11, 12, and 15 so far. so just missed out on the first part of SMEP. 

we :sex: last night and used conceive plus and soft cups for the first time :thumbup: DH had released his spermies about three days ago, so here's to hoping these were mature, healthy ones last night! hoping we get some fun :sex: in too.


----------



## new mummy2010

nevertogether said:


> waitng, newmummy, ttcstill - thank you so much girls :hugs: it means a lot that so many of you are rooting for me! :thumbup: DH and i certainly haven't followed the SMEP like i wanted to originally, due to geographic reasons, haha...but we haven't done THAT bad. got BD on CD11, 12, and 15 so far. so just missed out on the first part of SMEP.
> 
> we :sex: last night and used conceive plus and soft cups for the first time :thumbup: DH had released his spermies about three days ago, so here's to hoping these were mature, healthy ones last night! hoping we get some fun :sex: in too.

woo hoo go spermies go spermies:happydance::happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

well asm af due tomorrow feel slightly moody and out this month got none of my normal cramps tho!?
Just going to see what happens from now till fri i think then may test all the best girls x x


----------



## wantingagirl

I know what you mean about the devestation New mummy. How are you getting on any update? I am stil getting slight cramping but was worse last nite and a sore head but get sore heads often anyway and wee bit sicky but that may just be an empty stomach xxx

hehe.... thanks Tammy maybe too early yet but I ordered a couple of tests from ebay so will test when they arrive dont wanna waste a fortune

Klcuk I am so sorry for your loss I hope you are ok and that your cycle starts soon so you can try again

Yay to all the :sex: Liana!!! hehe.... Hope you get your BFP will be rooting you on in your 2ww!!!

xxx


----------



## welshprincess

it says in this plan after the 4th day to STOP, does that mean i cant have sex till after mmy period again?


----------



## wantingagirl

Nah just :sex: as much or little as you want after that. I usually like a couple of days of to recover after the plans done :rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

i don't think DH will give me much time to recover after O :haha: considering sunday will be our last time for 5 months... :shock:


----------



## wantingagirl

nevertogether said:


> i don't think DH will give me much time to recover after O :haha: considering sunday will be our last time for 5 months... :shock:

The more the merrier for you hun!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wantingagirl

Im dying to test now :nope:


----------



## welshprincess

oh god, thank heavens for that, glad we dont have to stop :dance:


----------



## wantingagirl

welshprincess said:


> oh god, thank heavens for that, glad we dont have to stop :dance:

hehe.... no :sex: for 2 whole weeks!! As if we would ever stick to that plan :rofl:


----------



## new mummy2010

I gave in and tested with superdrug test today totally gutted BFN
feeling really low but only because of that not really got any normal af signs feel tearful but think thats because of my BFN did so well not testing but had to know!!
thinking of what to try this cycle?? why does it take soooooo long to concieve everywhere i look, watch or read women are preggers but not me ;-(
well see if she comes tomorrow but not holding out anty hope as at 12 DPO i should see a bFP now surelly??


----------



## TaNasha

AF got me, Im gutted... I was really convinced I could be pregnant


----------



## brillbride

wantingagirl said:


> brillbride I have always wanted to go to Egypt, wow but cancun sounds nice too!!! Im not good with boats so cruise would be a no no. You so deserve to take a nice break esp after moving im moving in 5 weeks. Still getting cramping on and off now and very gassy and major heartburn last nite. TMI but when wiped yesterday my CM was kind of yellow strange.
> 
> Waiting4baby - yeah alcohol free wine just does not appeal to me :rofl: I think im gonna change from wine to miller as can get through wine so quickly so gonna have 4 btls miller on a sat nite and see how I get on with that still nothing in a while will consider giving it up completely. Woo hoo Jenny says beginning of July from conception in June and AF due 3rd july I hope so but heard alot of women also say always it did not come true for them so we shall see.
> 
> New mummy Im good how are you? fell asleep last nite on the sofa at 9pm and got sent to my bed but DH at 9.40pm im so old lol..... heartburn was so sore last nite. Still slight cramp but this is the best it has been since 5dpo im upset now as maybe its just normal since cramp is going and not pregnant lol..... Im so proud of you I have the urge to test but know I will be let down if im not. How are you?




new mummy2010 said:


> Hi wanting brillbride and others well af due wed think she will show too just gotta feeling;-(
> not tested at all so been really good got no symptomds other than sweats dizziness and tiredness oh and an itchy right booby
> how are you doing wanting??




nevertogether said:


> wanting - positive OPK this morning and i see DH tonight :happydance:

hi wanting a girl--hope u test soon and get a BFP..good luck moving in 5 weeks!!--im so excited about moving but dreading it as well!! yea 4 bottles a miller cant do any harm:thumbup: thats my drink :flower: still no holiday booked yet but hopefully in the next week or so...xx

..new mammy--hope ur BFN chnages to a BFP soon..xxx 

sorry kclux--think i remember u over in p&b-i was a january jellybean....

Never together --hope u r enjoying your time and getting plenty of BD'ing in!!! enjoy:happydance:

im cd 11 at the min..xx


----------



## klcuk3

Sorry to see you back in ttc too brillbride, yeah I was in jan jellybeans too :(
How far were you when u had mc?
Good luck for this cycle xxxx


----------



## brillbride

klcuk3 said:


> Sorry to see you back in ttc too brillbride, yeah I was in jan jellybeans too :(
> How far were you when u had mc?
> Good luck for this cycle xxxx

i was exactly 6 weeks gone when i had a natural MC----how far gone were you? i have since had 1 period and im on cd11 from my 1st period after MC...sorry to see you back

im sitting here in tears....my friend just facebooked me to say she is 14 wks preg and she is only just married..have not even replied yet--too upset :(


----------



## klcuk3

I was 11wks went for dating scan thinking everything was ok as no signs of miscarriage....scan showed baby measured 8wks and no heartbeat.....had d&c on friday 25th cos hadn't miscarried naturally :( tis a big shock and a lot to take in but would really like to ttc soon. How long did it take for your period to come after m/c? 
Hugs to you and your friend xxx


----------



## brillbride

klcuk3 said:


> I was 11wks went for dating scan thinking everything was ok as no signs of miscarriage....scan showed baby measured 8wks and no heartbeat.....had d&c on friday 25th cos hadn't miscarried naturally :( tis a big shock and a lot to take in but would really like to ttc soon. How long did it take for your period to come after m/c?
> Hugs to you and your friend xxx

hi kclux--- i had a d+c end of Octover last year...my 1st MC was a blighted ovum discovered at 12.5 weeks so i know how u feel..after my d+c my period came back really quick within 4 weeks.......after this 2nd MC-- a natural one My period came back within 4 weeks again...but everyone is different..i think 4-5 weeks is normal..hope u r ok pet...im sure u r still in shock but u will be fine....hopefully we can be bump buddies soon ..xxxx:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

well af due today soooooooooooooo tired and windy for last few days not noticed until df said lol, well i think i will be onto next cycle soon maybe she will show sometime today ;-(
thought this was my month ;-(
AH brillbride i hate that thats what im saying every one seems peggers ;-(
Hi wanting have you cracked and tested yet? hope this is it for you huni x x


----------



## wantingagirl

ah New Mummy Im really sorry, I hope she doesnt! Any sign yet?
I tested today but it wasnt with FMN and :bfn: im gutted as thought this was my month symptons completely diff
hubby says still a chance but just have a feeling. How can men be so calm!!! My mate has also just told me she is 
pregnant too 16 months ttc tho so chuffed for her. Thanks hun hope your ok?

Brillbride how are you hun and everyone else?

TaNasha sorryhun

Klcuk Sorry for your loss hun hope you are ok


----------



## wantingagirl

meant FMU


----------



## klcuk3

Thanks for kind words, I'm doing ok a bit hormonal/emotional today.......I know we'll be fine just want the next few weeks to fly by so I can feel more physically and emotionally normal xxx 
Fingers crossed for all those testing...hope ur bfp's come soon xx


----------



## brillbride

hi wanting a girl--im sure u wer happy 4 ur friend since she was tryin so long..my mate was on her 1st cycle trying--and just married so u can imagine im not a happy bunny at the mo....!!


----------



## wantingagirl

klcuk I can understand completely how you are feeling and really hope you are feeling better soon xxx

ah Brillbride I understand totally. Why does it always happen this way. Oh yeah just relax and it will happen yeah right and we do everything right and nothing happens and others get pregnant by accident huh hows that gotta work out??? Totally sucks but know we will get our time soon and FX we can be bump buddies. I hope you get your BFP again soon you so deserve it hun. I hope missymoomoo is ok think shes taking a break isnt she? Its so much harder when we have been trying for so long when someone pipes up hey first try.


----------



## brillbride

wantingagirl said:


> klcuk I can understand completely how you are feeling and really hope you are feeling better soon xxx
> 
> ah Brillbride I understand totally. Why does it always happen this way. Oh yeah just relax and it will happen yeah right and we do everything right and nothing happens and others get pregnant by accident huh hows that gotta work out??? Totally sucks but know we will get our time soon and FX we can be bump buddies. I hope you get your BFP again soon you so deserve it hun. I hope missymoomoo is ok think shes taking a break isnt she? Its so much harder when we have been trying for so long when someone pipes up hey first try.

aw thanx for that wanting a girl--u totally understand me:) hope you get a BFP 2mor--wudnt that be great and u deserve it too.:happydance::happydance:....whatever anyhow we will be bump buds!!!:hugs:
yea missymoo has disappeared off the face of this earth--no doubt she wil b bak!! i am moving house on friday and i might be disappearing too until we get our net connected..lol --il manage somehow!!! its gonna be a gd 3 weeks before engineer will connect us--poor me!! lol....:coffee:


----------



## ttcstill

new mummy2010 said:


> well asm af due tomorrow feel slightly moody and out this month got none of my normal cramps tho!?
> Just going to see what happens from now till fri i think then may test all the best girls x x

Good luck!



wantingagirl said:


> I know what you mean about the devestation New mummy. How are you getting on any update? I am stil getting slight cramping but was worse last nite and a sore head but get sore heads often anyway and wee bit sicky but that may just be an empty stomach xxx
> 
> hehe.... thanks Tammy maybe too early yet but I ordered a couple of tests from ebay so will test when they arrive dont wanna waste a fortune
> 
> Klcuk I am so sorry for your loss I hope you are ok and that your cycle starts soon so you can try again
> 
> Yay to all the :sex: Liana!!! hehe.... Hope you get your BFP will be rooting you on in your 2ww!!!
> 
> xxx

I hope you all get your bfp's soon.......

I am moving into my new house as we speak!!!!!! YAY


----------



## new mummy2010

Thanks for all your kind words girls, well still no sign of the old witch just tested again of cause a BFN arghhhh!!!!!!
Wanting i feel totally different this time too but no BFP why??
Hope you test again today and get ABFP to cheer us all up hun got everything crossed for youx x
A quick question when we have dtd this time i have been trying to lay with hios elevated or legs in the air but still (sorry for tmi) loads of seman comes away from me beginning to wonder if any swimmers are getting up anywhere near??
I guess i am totally out as 14DPO today so should surelly show a positive result if i was preggers ??


----------



## wantingagirl

Well another :bfn: this morning so surely I cant be pregnant really thought I was this time. Starting to get major cramps in my legs is a sign shes on her way in a day or two, onto month 9. Yes we will be eventually :) I just want it now lol....

Hope missymoo is back soon but know how hard it was for her I wonder sometimes how I havent taken a proper break. Wow so exciting moving house me tooo in 5 weeks. Are you moving far hun? Wow dont know if I could be off the net that long but might happen to me too :rofl: When you booking your hols? Have you decided where yet? Dubai is also nice

Yay Tammy everyone is moving!! lol.... me, you and brillbride. Good Luck! Have you set a date for the wedding? You moving far?

New Mummy Sorry for the continuing :bfn: like myself hun its a mystery but better sign for you as you are late I have my fingers crossed for you but have a feeling mine will be here soon. Some will probably get out hun thats just semen that wouldnt make any difference anyway most shot up straight away. My sis didnt get her :bfp: til 18dpo

FX when you gonna test again hun?


----------



## new mummy2010

wantingagirl said:


> Well another :bfn: this morning so surely I cant be pregnant really thought I was this time. Starting to get major cramps in my legs is a sign shes on her way in a day or two, onto month 9. Yes we will be eventually :) I just want it now lol....
> 
> Hope missymoo is back soon but know how hard it was for her I wonder sometimes how I havent taken a proper break. Wow so exciting moving house me tooo in 5 weeks. Are you moving far hun? Wow dont know if I could be off the net that long but might happen to me too :rofl: When you booking your hols? Have you decided where yet? Dubai is also nice
> 
> Yay Tammy everyone is moving!! lol.... me, you and brillbride. Good Luck! Have you set a date for the wedding? You moving far?
> 
> New Mummy Sorry for the continuing :bfn: like myself hun its a mystery but better sign for you as you are late I have my fingers crossed for you but have a feeling mine will be here soon. Some will probably get out hun thats just semen that wouldnt make any difference anyway most shot up straight away. My sis didnt get her :bfp: til 18dpo
> 
> FX when you gonna test again hun?

I really thought i was too well had ocd all day going to loo but nothing still so guess im late got massive veins appear in both boobies and feel very moody and tearful so guess they are witch signs
well it might still be to early for you as well hun im not testing again now as i know she will come!
what about you??
im so cross with myself for testing so damn early anyhow, we are rubbish at waiting hey:hugs:


----------



## brillbride

hi girls _ an update before i leave 2mor

anyhow;; sorry wantingagirl and newmammy--the BFN..that suks:( hi 2 tammy..xx 

we have been so stressed all day moving things--we are not moving far--but i hate moving all my stuff....so in between movin--we have booked a carribean cruise for a week...so that wil be something 2 look forward too

BT engineers cant hook us up for another 3 weeks so its a long wait 4 me without the net but im sure il be able2 check in now and again...sorry if no replies but il be back..plus im lookin 4 wrd to a break from the net anyhow..lol....so prob wont get chattin to ya's for a while--sorry..maybe il come bak 2 some BFP's!!! maybe il have 1 too!!!:happydance::happydance:

take care..xx


----------



## new mummy2010

good luck with the move brill and hope you have a lovely hol!!
AFM stll nooo AF and boobs still not right dunno what the hell is going on ;-(
want it to come now or it will be here when i go away arghhhh hate the silly witch
Hey wanting any update for you huni??


----------



## new mummy2010

well af got me this morning gutted am sitting crying now really was hoping and praying we still had a chance 
im also stuck on what the hell happened to my cycle this month?? it went from 26 to like 29??
how am i ment to work anything out now? 
i have had a 26, 25, 27, 26, 29 day cycles from coming off bcp
df is certain their is something wrong with one of us


----------



## wantingagirl

new mummy2010 said:


> well af got me this morning gutted am sitting crying now really was hoping and praying we still had a chance
> im also stuck on what the hell happened to my cycle this month?? it went from 26 to like 29??
> how am i ment to work anything out now?
> i have had a 26, 25, 27, 26, 29 day cycles from coming off bcp
> df is certain their is something wrong with one of us

hun im off to work but I will reply properly in a little while :hugs: xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Brillbride I will miss you!!! HURRY UP and get back. Mind you this will do you some good and moving will help to take 
your mind off ttc and you can come back with a BFP!!! Ah know how you feel im moving in 4 weeks from Scotland to England and 
I havent even starting packing properly yet. Good Luck hun and speak soon xxx

New Mummy I am so sorry she got you. Add all 5 cycles together and divide by 5 and your next cycle should be 27 days. It might just be out of whack cos of the pill. 
Have you been trying for 5 months? Hunny dont be discouraged I know it is hard but there was nothing wrong with me or my DH and took us 12 months to conceive and this is 8 months 
this cycle it may just take time. I had all checks done and even an op and went away for IVF appointment and conceived naturally. 
Are you ok? ASFM no AF but cramps legs, back and tummy so think she will arrive soon.


----------



## wantingagirl

Got my AF yesterday so onto my 9th cycle. Oh well it has to happen sometime I guess lol....


----------



## new mummy2010

wantingagirl said:


> Brillbride I will miss you!!! HURRY UP and get back. Mind you this will do you some good and moving will help to take
> your mind off ttc and you can come back with a BFP!!! Ah know how you feel im moving in 4 weeks from Scotland to England and
> I havent even starting packing properly yet. Good Luck hun and speak soon xxx
> 
> New Mummy I am so sorry she got you. Add all 5 cycles together and divide by 5 and your next cycle should be 27 days. It might just be out of whack cos of the pill.
> Have you been trying for 5 months? Hunny dont be discouraged I know it is hard but there was nothing wrong with me or my DH and took us 12 months to conceive and this is 8 months
> this cycle it may just take time. I had all checks done and even an op and went away for IVF appointment and conceived naturally.
> Are you ok? ASFM no AF but cramps legs, back and tummy so think she will arrive soon.




wantingagirl said:


> Got my AF yesterday so onto my 9th cycle. Oh well it has to happen sometime I guess lol....

Hi ya feeling a little better now having really awful pains a really big clots (sorry if tmi) me and df have decided to forhet about it this month and cocentrate on going away 4 wks today yay!!!:happydance:
so sorry she got you to hun really wanted it for you x x:hugs:
well we started af on same day so should be near enough the same this cycle im still gonna do o tests and saliva microscope :thumbup:
come on july bfp for all the smep girls :happydance:


----------



## sianyld

good luck all we're ttc ova a yr! hopin this month may be a lucky 1 X


----------



## nevertogether

sorry to hear about the :witch: wanting :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks New Mummy - so sorry she got you too and hopefully taken the relaxed approach will 
help you. Im doing that too, going to stil be on this thread but just going to bed when 
we want to no big deal if we dont (well thats what I say now) and going to use softcups and 
preseed. Are you going anywhere nice. 

sianyld so sorry its a year so far and no BFP. FX this is your cycle 

Liana thanks hun, any symptons so far for you. I hope this is it for you!! 
hehe.... your hubby likes to pout? what an ace pic you make a lovely couple xxx


----------



## nevertogether

just the average symptoms hun. abundant creamy CM today, achey back, dizzy spells, twinges here and there..nothing that jumps out pregnant at me though. :shrug: and yes, he says it makes his cheeks less fat when he makes the pouty face :haha: so he does it in like every photo. thank you :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi girls dont think im even going to opk's this time i have just being totally obsessed and stressed out with it all so going laid back
we are off to Egypt hun been last yr and loved it we are returning again cant wait v excited!!
I heard you say you were moving where abouts too ?
hope everything is well fx never x x


----------



## ttcstill

Hi ladies I. am moved and trying to get things put away. Hope everyon3 is doing good. :hugs:to those the :witch: got. I have severarl hcg's a thermometer and preseed if anyone needs them.


----------



## nevertogether

8 weeks tammy! :yipee: :yipee: missed you hun! :hugs: did you see WHITTY GOT HER FREAKING :bfp:!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcstill

OMG OMG r u serious......... yay!


----------



## wantingagirl

I hope they are signs, im so done with SS tho as thought I had lots of signs last month but nope. I have my FX for you tho. 

New Mummy - Wow Eqypt me and my hubby have always wanted to go tho and you may even go with a BFP or come back with one!!! Im moving 
to Newcastle hun. I have my bag of tricks, got softcups, preseed and CBFM sticks. 

Hi Tammy!! Glad the moving went well my turn in 3 weeks!! Im good how are you?

Yay Liana oh my gosh so stoked for Whit!!! Think shes still in total shock lol.....


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi everyone. I think I will join the Sperm meets egg plan this month and see how it goes :) 

I am CD6 right now so just in time. I only have a 26 day cycle so I wonder how that all works out for the cd10 start date.


----------



## ttcstill

I had a scare last night noticed blood during sex.....I am fine I believe but pretty upset that only one of the women on the first tri thread I'm in offered support. I am going to start a thread in first tri called smep worked for me. So get your bfps and join me!


----------



## nevertogether

yikes - is everything okay honey?? i certainly hope so. we are doing our best to come join! hey on your siggy now you can put bump buddies with whit hehe. did you chart your :bfp: cycle?


----------



## brillbride

new mummy2010 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Brillbride I will miss you!!! HURRY UP and get back. Mind you this will do you some good and moving will help to take
> your mind off ttc and you can come back with a BFP!!! Ah know how you feel im moving in 4 weeks from Scotland to England and
> I havent even starting packing properly yet. Good Luck hun and speak soon xxx
> 
> New Mummy I am so sorry she got you. Add all 5 cycles together and divide by 5 and your next cycle should be 27 days. It might just be out of whack cos of the pill.
> Have you been trying for 5 months? Hunny dont be discouraged I know it is hard but there was nothing wrong with me or my DH and took us 12 months to conceive and this is 8 months
> this cycle it may just take time. I had all checks done and even an op and went away for IVF appointment and conceived naturally.
> Are you ok? ASFM no AF but cramps legs, back and tummy so think she will arrive soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Got my AF yesterday so onto my 9th cycle. Oh well it has to happen sometime I guess lol....Click to expand...
> 
> Hi ya feeling a little better now having really awful pains a really big clots (sorry if tmi) me and df have decided to forhet about it this month and cocentrate on going away 4 wks today yay!!!:happydance:
> so sorry she got you to hun really wanted it for you x x:hugs:
> well we started af on same day so should be near enough the same this cycle im still gonna do o tests and saliva microscope :thumbup:
> come on july bfp for all the smep girls :happydance:Click to expand...

hi girls---im just in my mammies here--how ru all?? quick pop in to say hi

hi new mammy and wanting a girl----hope u r both well..i have settled well into new house--love it:) and we have booked a med cruise for a week so looking 4wrd to that...im cd24 but i ov late (i think due 2 movin house) so wont know if preg or not til next week :( --internet will not be connected unitl the 21st so still wont be able 2 properly post til then:(
wanting a girl--hav u started pakin yet?? so stressful movin--at least we hadnt far to go so could just bung all in the car and go back and forth:happydance:
new mammy--sorry about AF--but we girls here all know how u feel:( :dohh:xx

tammy --congrats again---just take it easy and maybe just leave making love until u get to 12 wks--thats wat i would do

hi never together--hope u r well and hope we can join tammy in her new thread..xx

better go.x


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Just to let u know AF arrived Friday so Im out. On to the 10th cycle...


----------



## ttcstill

Liana- i did not chart my bfp cycle after I got my positive!

Brill- Thank you...... I am doing fine the doctor said we just disrupted my cervix and due to the increased blood flow in the area it is normal to have light leed or spotting.


Waiting4- I am still waiting for you to join hun!


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi ladies just a quick update i know i said i wasn't going to opk's this cycle but couldn't resist POAS lol!
Got a positive yesterday dinner time and ferning on my saliva scope yesterday and today can feel O anyhow but thought i make sure, pretty early though cos i feel like i already have even though only got pos opk yesterday and not meant till today 
Got my postives day 13 & 14 last cycle and only like day 12 yesterday, i guess this can happen or do you think im still due to O?? Do the opks stay positive whilst you ovulate or not?? Any help appreciated x x


----------



## wantingagirl

Brandy how are you getting on? 

Tammy I had that when I was pregnant like doc says just irritation of cervix from :sex: How is the pregnancy going, have you put up bump pics yet? 

Liana not been commenting on many threads just trying to take a step back but still having a look. How are you getting on hun I hope its IB and not your AF :hugs:

Brillbride - Moving is so so stressful and my washing machine has packed in 3 weeks before we go as if I need that and issues with getting our new house arggggh! Hope you are 
settling in hun. Hurry up and get back!!!! Well Im moving 260 miles eek. hehe.... from scotland to englad so a fair trek think is stressful regardess how far you move tho. 
Packing on and off at the min and managed to get a one way flight to edin for me and the kids for £83 which is fab miss ya! 

Waiting4baby - Im so sorry she got you im just a month behind you it sucks. Where are you in your cycle now?

New Mummy - :haha: I knew you would cave in. Im not sure about the OPK's hun as use the CBFM is the line as dark as the other line? If it is I would take that as a positive for 
the surge and usually anytime between then and the next 36 hours we never know as you could have got that surge through the night before? If you have ewcm and pain go by when that is 
at its optimum!! GL! 

xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

yeah it was darkish day11 and defo positive day12 dinner time now faint again yesterday and today so guess i have O'd then between day 12 and today !?
Had abundance of ewcm from monday and still a far bit today just a lil confused as to why its different days but hey ho!!
And had pains from tuesday until yesterday so thinks i have dropped my eggy just cant wait for my hols now yay;-)
URGH moving house you guys rather you than me hope all goes good
How is everyone else doing?
x x x


----------



## ttcstill

Totally missing you all..... things have gotten really quite here...... wish I had more of a group in first tri!


----------



## wantingagirl

yeah tell me about it feels like this thread is hardly moving these days!!! And it used to be so busy?? Guess people are giving up on the SMEP??

I know Brillbride is on hols and missymoomoo took a break for a while I think. Mind you I have been trying for nearly a year now and feel at a standstill.


----------



## wantingagirl

new mummy2010 said:


> yeah it was darkish day11 and defo positive day12 dinner time now faint again yesterday and today so guess i have O'd then between day 12 and today !?
> Had abundance of ewcm from monday and still a far bit today just a lil confused as to why its different days but hey ho!!
> And had pains from tuesday until yesterday so thinks i have dropped my eggy just cant wait for my hols now yay;-)
> URGH moving house you guys rather you than me hope all goes good
> How is everyone else doing?
> x x x

thanks hun!!! Im in dreaded 2ww now! xxx


----------



## ttcstill

well maybe this will be a 2ww that you will always treasure :dust:


----------



## brillbride

wantingagirl said:


> yeah tell me about it feels like this thread is hardly moving these days!!! And it used to be so busy?? Guess people are giving up on the SMEP??
> 
> I know Brillbride is on hols and missymoomoo took a break for a while I think. Mind you I have been trying for nearly a year now and feel at a standstill.

hi new mummy- wanting a girl and tammy

god this thread had got v.v.v. quiet!!! got my net up and running again---thank god!!

wanting a girl--i feel your pain--we got married a year ago this Sat and it has been an awful year with 2 MC's and nothing to show 4 it....but i believe smep works:):)
I really thought i was preg this month as i was gettin v.v.v faint lines on cheap tests the past week but they never got any darker and digi said not pregnant and i know i am not pregnant---just dont know what is goin on as cycles are norm 28 days and this seems so so long!! plus my boobs had been so so sore---will not go by that again!! just want to get started again--this TTC business --is not easy!!

xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey girls I am jumping on the SMEP again. I am determined to get a BFP this month. I am temping, creighton model and SMEP with preseed and maybe the baking soda finger haven't decided on which one. I always stalk this thread and use to post a bit but it really has slowed down...FX for the girls still on here for some BFPs. :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Tammy I hope so hun but not counting on it lol..... Yay you are nearly 11 weeks how time flies!!! Whens your scan?

Brillbride - Yeah I am sticking to SMEP too I believe in it just taking a long time lol.... I am so sorry for everything 
you have had to go through. Im a bit gutted my bestfriend had a miscarriage at 9 weeks the other day and she 
had been trying for 16 months and some of the baby still inside her and she is just letting nature take its course. 
It sucks. Ah so sorry hun yeah it is so hard. Dont get me wrong Im thankful for having my first and feel so selfish so times
like I shouldnt moan but it is so hard no matter how many you have but Im dealing with it fine just brush it off and pretend im 
fine as dont want my hubby worrying. I just got it in my head and vowed I wouldnt take as long as my first and he was 12 months 
that I was ttc for. When was your AF due hun?

Sandi :hi: Loving the pic!!! Glad to see you im sticking to this plan for the moment anyway. I think if I dump the plan Im gonna 
stay here tho. How are you doing? This thread is really slow now guess people have either given up or got pregnant lol


----------



## brillbride

wantingagirl said:


> Tammy I hope so hun but not counting on it lol..... Yay you are nearly 11 weeks how time flies!!! Whens your scan?
> 
> Brillbride - Yeah I am sticking to SMEP too I believe in it just taking a long time lol.... I am so sorry for everything
> you have had to go through. Im a bit gutted my bestfriend had a miscarriage at 9 weeks the other day and she
> had been trying for 16 months and some of the baby still inside her and she is just letting nature take its course.
> It sucks. Ah so sorry hun yeah it is so hard. Dont get me wrong Im thankful for having my first and feel so selfish so times
> like I shouldnt moan but it is so hard no matter how many you have but Im dealing with it fine just brush it off and pretend im
> fine as dont want my hubby worrying. I just got it in my head and vowed I wouldnt take as long as my first and he was 12 months
> that I was ttc for. When was your AF due hun?
> 
> Sandi :hi: Loving the pic!!! Glad to see you im sticking to this plan for the moment anyway. I think if I dump the plan Im gonna
> stay here tho. How are you doing? This thread is really slow now guess people have either given up or got pregnant lol

hi wanting a girl..AF came this morning--im glad in a way---cycle was 32 days long--thats thee longest ever---
hope this will be a shorter one...im wondering is there anything i can take 2 shorten it..lol
yea this SMEP plan sure is quiet--maybe everyone has gone off and gotten pregnant and we are just left!! lol...Our time will come:happydance::happydance:
im def sticking with SMEP---...sorry about your friend --thats sad for her:nope: the poor girl......il have 2 visit my friend in hospital today--maybe it will rub off on me...we are goin on hols this sunday now so lookin 4 wrd to that...xxxxxxx


----------



## brillbride

hi tammy--hope ur keeping well--i love seeing your ticker go further and further..xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

wanting so sorry about ur friend. Thanks for the comment about the pic...thought it was time to change it up. lol. well my opk was almost positive yesterday so am expecting it to be nice and dark today. had a rough night of sleep so temp was off a bit this morning..hoping ff doesnt put in crosshairs for the small rise this morning but we did bd so...well all in just FX for a bfp!!;)


----------



## ttcstill

reedsgirl1138 said:


> wanting so sorry about ur friend. Thanks for the comment about the pic...thought it was time to change it up. lol. well my opk was almost positive yesterday so am expecting it to be nice and dark today. had a rough night of sleep so temp was off a bit this morning..hoping ff doesnt put in crosshairs for the small rise this morning but we did bd so...well all in just FX for a bfp!!;)

Hey you good luck on you :bfp:



wantingagirl said:


> Tammy I hope so hun but not counting on it lol..... Yay you are nearly 11 weeks how time flies!!! Whens your scan?
> 
> Brillbride - Yeah I am sticking to SMEP too I believe in it just taking a long time lol.... I am so sorry for everything
> you have had to go through. Im a bit gutted my bestfriend had a miscarriage at 9 weeks the other day and she
> had been trying for 16 months and some of the baby still inside her and she is just letting nature take its course.
> It sucks. Ah so sorry hun yeah it is so hard. Dont get me wrong Im thankful for having my first and feel so selfish so times
> like I shouldnt moan but it is so hard no matter how many you have but Im dealing with it fine just brush it off and pretend im
> fine as dont want my hubby worrying. I just got it in my head and vowed I wouldnt take as long as my first and he was 12 months
> that I was ttc for. When was your AF due hun?
> 
> Sandi :hi: Loving the pic!!! Glad to see you im sticking to this plan for the moment anyway. I think if I dump the plan Im gonna
> stay here tho. How are you doing? This thread is really slow now guess people have either given up or got pregnant lol

Brill my next scan will be in 8 weeks I am super excited...... 183 bpm on last visit!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I can feel the O coming this month. I am a little concerned by my temps but I had a really close positive on my OPKS today and we will bd again tonight. haven't exactly stuck to SMEP this month seem to have a higher than normal sex drive lately. LOL I hope that is a a good thing. So we will bd tonight and I will do another opk this evening before dh gets home and I bet its a positive.:)


----------



## wantingagirl

How did you get on with your temping hun I am so rubbish at it xx


----------



## silverbell

Hey everybody

Hope you don't mind me joining.

DH and I will be doing the SMEP for our first ever cycle TTC this month. I'm very organised and wanted a plan and have read great success using this one, so thought it was worth a try. It sounds perfect for us and I can't wait to get started on it once my AF has gone.


----------



## ttcstill

Just dropping in to say HI I sure miss the way this thread used to be!


----------



## wantingagirl

Silverbell welcome hun!!! GL for this month and hope its first time lucky. 

ASFM this is my 4th cycle on it and 9th cycle ttc :cry:

Tammy :hi: hun totally agree but hope it gets some interest again soon. Where have the rest of the girls gone? Newmummy? Think Brillbride is on a 3 week holiday. Anyone heard from Morgan? hope shes ok. Brandy? Come on lets get this thread jump started again. Tammy hope Im joining you soon!!!


----------



## Puma36

hi, i'm new to all this, hope its ok for me to join as going to try smep this month after 2 years of trying everything else and you all seem really nice on here x


----------



## wantingagirl

Puma welcome hun! This thread isnt as busy as it used to be but hopefully ou will kick start it again hehe.....

Ah 2 years thats a long time. Have you considered getting the clearblue fertility monitor? Thats what I use GL for this cycle!!


----------



## Puma36

hi wantingagirl, I've tried those sticks to get the timing right- have to have the ones with the smiling faces no good trying to read lines. How do the monitors work? I'm a bit slow replying as trying to work out the site. Got to admit i got bit bit addicted to reading this thread the other day i do hope it picks up again x

quick question do i reply on post reply or quick reply getting a bit confused- i'll get used to it in a bit


----------



## wantingagirl

post reply unless you want to reply specifically to one person and there text will be before yours so that you can see what they have wrote if that makes sense. The monitor you buy boxes of stick and you only usually use 10 per month and they tell you low, high and peak days so you dont have to second guess. Any other questions just fire away :)


----------



## Puma36

I'm getting the hang of this now thanku, just need to learn the terms
due to start fri as day 8 so if doesnt work this month i'll get the monitor need as much help as poss, i've found the smiles now :thumbup:


----------



## wantingagirl

hehe... you will get the hang of it took me a while. 

You should come visit my journal at bottom of my siggy. Girls on this site are great :thumbup:


----------



## Puma36

thanku i will pop over to ur journal in a bit, it'll be nice to meet others also going throu the same thing or have some advice


----------



## wantingagirl

yep defo and everyone has always been so nice on here :hugs: great as people that arent going through this dont understand


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

:hi: everyone - not been around for a few weeks as been off on holiday. Also taken the opportunity to chill out and try and not focus on ttc as much (although still trying of course)! Because of this we've stopped using SMEP so wont be adding my dates to this thread, although will still pop in from time to time to say hello. We've been using SMEP for 4 cycles and I think we just need a break from it as it became a bit clinical. Will see if the TTHF works! On cycle 10 so hopefully will happen soon....

Hope you are all well - sending lots of :dust: and Tammy hope you are keeping well?

x


----------



## ttcstill

wantingagirl said:


> Silverbell welcome hun!!! GL for this month and hope its first time lucky.
> 
> ASFM this is my 4th cycle on it and 9th cycle ttc :cry:
> 
> Tammy :hi: hun totally agree but hope it gets some interest again soon. Where have the rest of the girls gone? Newmummy? Think Brillbride is on a 3 week holiday. Anyone heard from Morgan? hope shes ok. Brandy? Come on lets get this thread jump started again. Tammy hope Im joining you soon!!!

I do too hun I do too!


----------



## kimmyttcno3

Hi I'm new to this forum and just wondered if someone could help, I'm currently using a CBFM and have started to follow the SMEP this month. My question is do I start BD everyday from a high or the peak. I'm on day 11 with a high but not sure if we shoud leave the BD till tomorrow??? HELP XX


----------



## Puma36

hi i started the smep after reading this thread if i've got it right you start :sex: on day 8 and every other day till you ov then go for 3 nyts have a nyt break then 1 more nyt for luck, wantingagirl journal is good for advice or looking for more buddies the girls on there are lovely i've never used cbfm so don't know how they work but wantingagirl said they are good :happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi ttcstill wow your baby is growing hehe x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Brillbride hi....hope you are ok x


----------



## brillbride

hi missy moo-gr8 to cu bak--havent been on much myself here due to one thing an another...hope u r well..xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I'm ok Brillbride but still no bump :-(


----------



## brillbride

Same here missymoo--still nothing---

im on cd 15 and got smileys today and yesterday so still trying to be positive..xx


----------



## nevertogether

:hi:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi never. Are you ok? xxx


----------



## nevertogether

hi missy! :wave:

i am good honey. didn't get my :bfp: with DH's visit last month, so just counting down until the next one. :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I figured that. I couldn't resist to check and see certain ladies on here. I bet it will happen the next time. Remember all those kiddies that are coming your way. Was it 6 or something that the physycic lady said hehe xxx And I said ooooooh my god your going to be busy bee! hehe


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Love smiley faces Brillbride....I got a high today on my cbfm so expecting a LH surge on opk in 1 or 2 days. x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

So I came off the Cilest Contraceptive in February this year and it has taken this long for me to start feeling my hormones are getting normal. At the beginning things were seriously weird.....was getting really bad zits under my skin on my chin, things were not normal really....just recently the zits have gone from TERRIBLE in Feb, Mar, Apr....then started to subside around May June and July was the start of something different because I felt much nicer in myself,....no horrible skin and zits and my skin is just like a babies now...not a spot in site. I believe in what they say about the contraceptive taking 6 months to leave your system, because my spots have all gone now and I feel normal, and kinda human again and I am VERY POSITIVE! Can you believe I am saying this!!! haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

So what I am saying is....could this be it...all those rotten shitty hormones are balancing themselves out and maybe my brain is communicating with my reproductive system and they are at last getting on and saying..."hey guys, this girl wants a baby....lets make one!" hmmmmm .


----------



## brillbride

hi missy moo--glad your feeling positive--positive is good....we can be positive together -- speakin of spots --iv been coming out in them on forehead so much since my MC...i norm have clear skin so it is annoying--glad yours have cleared

hi nevertogether--sorry things didnt work out when u saw him:(

Hi wanting a girl and tammy..xxxx


----------



## nevertogether

hi brill! :wave: it's no worries. i've gotten over it and moved on and ready to try again :)


----------



## brillbride

aw thats brill news nevertogether..glad to hear that....hopefully we will all get pregnant together...xx


----------



## klcuk3

First cycle ttc after mmc and had first period....now back to the smep and cbfm with renewed passion!!!


----------



## brillbride

hi kclux-- i remember u from before--best of luck
im a firm believer of smep but unfortunately this cycle i havent been sticking properly to it as we wer on our hols and had a lot more BD'ing than normal..x


----------



## klcuk3

Well more bd'ing is better than none lol fingers crossed for you brillbride :) I'm on cd11 at the mo - hoping cycle is fairly normal again or a bfp would be the best!


----------



## brillbride

good luck kclux--just read your journal--i know exactly what you have been through and we are both married round the same time ...we both deserve babies and soon:)
im cd 16 so just a few in front of you.....xxxxx


----------



## ttcstill

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hi ttcstill wow your baby is growing hehe x

 I know but I am already ready to not be pregnant. Ready for the fun part, I know that sounds horrible to those of you still ttc and I am sorry if I offended anyone. I am just so darn tired and these headaches are killing me!



nevertogether said:


> :hi:

Liana!!!! Hi sweetite how are you?



brillbride said:


> hi missy moo--glad your feeling positive--positive is good....we can be positive together -- speakin of spots --iv been coming out in them on forehead so much since my MC...i norm have clear skin so it is annoying--glad yours have cleared
> 
> hi nevertogether--sorry things didnt work out when u saw him:(
> 
> Hi wanting a girl and tammy..xxxx

Hi Brill.......:wave:


I am still praying for all of you!!!! here is some heartfelt baby:dust:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thanks ttcstill I just did the baking soda finger and it did burn a bit but not too bad, then I just put some pre-seed up after an hour and now if feels ok and we are just about to bd hehe. I got my 2nd LH Surge today on OPK and my 1st Peak on CBFM so hopefully this should be good and if not then there will be other months. Try try try try haha x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Its really nice that you still come on here to see us all. Thanks x:flower:


----------



## nevertogether

tammy - i'm good! just waiting to see DH again. got good news last month that i would see him sooner than expected so now im just impatiently waiting!!


----------



## silverbell

I posted earlier on in this thread to say this was my first cycle TTC and I was going to follow the SMEP. Well, boy am I glad I did! 

The 5 cycles I've had since I came off the pill were CD14 to CD16 for ovulation and lasted 25 to 27 days.

So you can imagine my surprise when I ovulated on CD11!

Not quite sure what happened there, but thanks to the SMEP we DTD on CD8 and CD10. I did get a positive OPK on CD11, but my head stepped in and kept telling me it was impossible so I kind of distrusted it :blush:

So, ladies, don't doubt the signs if it happens to you! Hopefully we've been lucky and managed to catch that eggy.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Silverbell it sounds like me. Since coming off the pill in Feb this year my cycles went from 28 days, then 32 days, then 34 days, then a whopping 37 day then i went to a 22 day cycle, then the last two have been 26 days both with ovulation happening cd 11 or cd 12


----------



## ttcstill

That's great Liana!!!!! Poor Whit has anyone talked toher?


----------



## nevertogether

i know :cry: she's started to post a little on a few threads i'm a part of. such a strong strong girl! she's doing as good as can be expected.


----------



## brillbride

hi girls--just checkin in to say hi even though i didnt use smep this month... im 5/6 DPO...so still a while to go yet before testing..hope the rest of you are keepin wel..xx


----------



## ttcstill

nevertogether said:


> i know :cry: she's started to post a little on a few threads i'm a part of. such a strong strong girl! she's doing as good as can be expected.

I know she is and she will be blessed. I am keeping her in my prayers...


My wedding is the 21st it is getting close!!!! I am anxious!


----------



## nevertogether

ttcstill - wow that is very close. ten days! i hope it's everything you have hoped for and more! :hugs: :yipee:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi all.....hope you are well...:hi: brill x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: never and tammy :hi:....I don't have a lot to say really....IM BORING HEHE


----------



## pregnanc

There is a lot of talk about this plan being for secondary pregnancies, meaning that you were able to get pregnant before, thus don't have any infertility issues...

From what I understand, the "Sperm Meet Egg Plan" is where you have to start "trying to conceive" every other day from day 8 of your cycle; then during ovulation you get together for 3 days straight; then you skip one day, but try again one more time the following day. Pretty sure this is correct and there are many women who say this method has helped them...


----------



## ttcstill

prgnanc- I am a SMEP success story we tried for over 2 years and only took us 4 months on SMEP..... I used pre-seed, soft-cups, and avoided all oral sex while :sex: because saliva kills sperm.


----------



## wantingagirl

Puma36 said:


> hi i started the smep after reading this thread if i've got it right you start :sex: on day 8 and every other day till you ov then go for 3 nyts have a nyt break then 1 more nyt for luck, wantingagirl journal is good for advice or looking for more buddies the girls on there are lovely i've never used cbfm so don't know how they work but wantingagirl said they are good :happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi: everyone

Missymoomoo great to hear from you!! So sorry still no bump im still trying too. 

Liana, yay 2 weeks till you see your hubby!! 

Brillbride sucks doesnt it but we have to stay positive I guess

Glad this thread is moving a bit quicker again it was so slow for quite a while

Hey Klcuk so sorry for your loss and hope you are well hun. Im still here and also 
remember you and hope we get our BFP soon!!!

Tammy you never offend hun and yes can be really draining, esp if pregnancy isnt treating
you nice. Wow a week today til your wedding!!! Is everything organised?

Ah glad she is bearing up under the circumstances I hadnt heard from her in a while and was 
really worried about her.


----------



## new mummy2010

hi ladies had a lovely break from b&b and a lovely holiday!!
hope all is well how many bfp have i missed?? well af due on tues not really been trying to think about ttc for last couple of cycles but got my fx all the same x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: newmummy and welcome back, glad you had a nice break, I had one too but I couldn't stay away long from this site. It's too nice with all these positive lovely supportive girls. I missed you all too much hehe! I hope you get your BFP girl! I haven't got mine yet but still persistent hehe x


----------



## nevertogether

seems like we're all taking a more relaxed approached. here's to hoping it works! :dust:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ttcstill said:


> prgnanc- I am a SMEP success story we tried for over 2 years and only took us 4 months on SMEP..... I used pre-seed, soft-cups, and avoided all oral sex while :sex: because saliva kills sperm.

Hiya :hi: I just wondered if you were showing yet? Have the headaches stopped yet? Are you going to have the scan that shows which sex the baby is? 

I never realised you guys were trying for 2 years. Do you really think it was the SMEP that did it. Did you use Preseed and Softcups in the other 2 years before? xxx:flower:


----------



## wantingagirl

Yay New Mummy you are back!!! And Glad you had a nice holiday! Where did you go to? Trying to take a little bit of a step back too and hope it worked. Just moved so all my energy is into that really. Only :sex: day 12, 15 and 17 and who knows when I OV lol..... :rofl:

Hey Liana, Missymoo, Brillbride and anyone else I missed :hugs:


----------



## brillbride

new mummy2010 said:


> hi ladies had a lovely break from b&b and a lovely holiday!!
> hope all is well how many bfp have i missed?? well af due on tues not really been trying to think about ttc for last couple of cycles but got my fx all the same x




MissyMooMoo said:


> :hi: newmummy and welcome back, glad you had a nice break, I had one too but I couldn't stay away long from this site. It's too nice with all these positive lovely supportive girls. I missed you all too much hehe! I hope you get your BFP girl! I haven't got mine yet but still persistent hehe x




wantingagirl said:


> Yay New Mummy you are back!!! And Glad you had a nice holiday! Where did you go to? Trying to take a little bit of a step back too and hope it worked. Just moved so all my energy is into that really. Only :sex: day 12, 15 and 17 and who knows when I OV lol..... :rofl:
> 
> Hey Liana, Missymoo, Brillbride and anyone else I missed :hugs:

hi girls and Nevertogether and tammy and any newbies...hope u r all well..xx

currently cd 28 and about 14dpo (i think) def not pregnant as no lines at all --have done like 1000 tests as per usual!! im def def out and just wish AF would show her ugly head....
three psychics have predicted september for me..im holding out till then and if nothing by then im going to see someone.... this will be my 3rd AF from MC (once it comes)
plus had to visit my friend and her new born --just to rub things in any more..was majorly depressed this morn but we girls will struggle on..xx
ps..def doing smep properly this month:baby: once i get started


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww Brillbride I have my fingers cross and toes for you in September. Brooke, Ruby and Victoria said Sept for me. Sandra said October x


----------



## nevertogether

brillbride - we must be cycle buddies because i'm 14DPO today too. have had spotting, brown blood mixed with CM, etc so expecting her tomorrow. hoping for a september :bfp: with you honey! :dust: sandra said september for me, but then i got a new reading from her a few months later and she gave me november. so who knows!


----------



## brillbride

MissyMooMoo said:


> Awww Brillbride I have my fingers cross and toes for you in September. Brooke, Ruby and Victoria said Sept for me. Sandra said October x




nevertogether said:


> brillbride - we must be cycle buddies because i'm 14DPO today too. have had spotting, brown blood mixed with CM, etc so expecting her tomorrow. hoping for a september :bfp: with you honey! :dust: sandra said september for me, but then i got a new reading from her a few months later and she gave me november. so who knows!

yes we must be cycle buddies never together---just wish mine had started off like yours has....my number of days from ov to AF seems to have got longer for some un known reason!! its norm 13/14 days but last month it was longer too--maybe it was certain vits i was taking or something 

missy moo and nevertogether--the 3 of us have to be EXTRA POSITIVE this month saying we all got september predictions...hope the 3 of us are lucky..:baby::thumbup::flower: one psychic said to me it would be nearing the end of September when i would find out..which would correlate date wise:happydance::happydance:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes brillbride we must all be positive. Also chilled and relaxed. xxxxx Night night x


----------



## brillbride

thanks missy moo--night and positivity all the way!!!! well il try my best;);)xxx


----------



## brillbride

hi girls --AF came today...kinda glad 2 just get started again--going to be so so so so hopeful... so if any of u want to join me on only posting and only reading positive posts here on??

my sister was also at a psychic and asked about me and said I would be very very happy round easter time (having a baby around that time) and she said my DH sperm was weak----which i believe is true.(havent said to him but ..he is doing everything possible though to increase quality of them...

so heres to cd 1 of the smep plan!!!


----------



## lintu

I have just been reading up on this and if this month isnt our month then i am soo going to give this a go.

Been doing something very similar this month, everyother day but think I may need some help increasing my CM. Any tips?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I only want positivity brillbride so you can count on me. I have blocked all negative people out of my life to preserve myself from negative moods or thoughts. I am on your side. Together we will do this. I believe I will conceive in October. Strongly. Our baby will be born in June/July and this is good because we both wanted a summer baby so god has listened and I believe in god too as well as fate. He's never let me down before. He has just taught me a lesson....stop being impatient and made me wait a little because he wanted me to be sure and he knew deep down that we both wanted a summer baby!!!! hehe He's always answered my prayers.....that's why I am with the most caring, loving, compasionate, totally awesome, fantastic looking, man of my life. LETS GET MAKING BABIES BRILLBRIDE!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## brillbride

MissyMooMoo said:


> I only want positivity brillbride so you can count on me. I have blocked all negative people out of my life to preserve myself from negative moods or thoughts. I am on your side. Together we will do this. I believe I will conceive in October. Strongly. Our baby will be born in June/July and this is good because we both wanted a summer baby so god has listened and I believe in god too as well as fate. He's never let me down before. He has just taught me a lesson....stop being impatient and made me wait a little because he wanted me to be sure and he knew deep down that we both wanted a summer baby!!!! hehe He's always answered my prayers.....that's why I am with the most caring, loving, compasionate, totally awesome, fantastic looking, man of my life. LETS GET MAKING BABIES BRILLBRIDE!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::winkwink::winkwink:

haha--missy moo---lovin it--lovin it...except we will conceive in september...and baby will be due end of may for me..lol...but if i go overdue like most people do--then it wil be june----hows that 4 positivity!!! i bought a zita west--visualisation cd---on her website--called getting pregnant naturally....ordered wed nite and here already--cant wait 2 listen to it.................xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

brillbride said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> I only want positivity brillbride so you can count on me. I have blocked all negative people out of my life to preserve myself from negative moods or thoughts. I am on your side. Together we will do this. I believe I will conceive in October. Strongly. Our baby will be born in June/July and this is good because we both wanted a summer baby so god has listened and I believe in god too as well as fate. He's never let me down before. He has just taught me a lesson....stop being impatient and made me wait a little because he wanted me to be sure and he knew deep down that we both wanted a summer baby!!!! hehe He's always answered my prayers.....that's why I am with the most caring, loving, compasionate, totally awesome, fantastic looking, man of my life. LETS GET MAKING BABIES BRILLBRIDE!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> haha--missy moo---lovin it--lovin it...except we will conceive in september...and baby will be due end of may for me..lol...but if i go overdue like most people do--then it wil be june----hows that 4 positivity!!! i bought a zita west--visualisation cd---on her website--called getting pregnant naturally....ordered wed nite and here already--cant wait 2 listen to it.................xxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Pls tell me more about this Zita West visualisation dvd pls. Where can I get one? x


----------



## brillbride

https://www.zitawest.com/products.php

scroll down til u find cd 

Relaxation CD - For Preconception 

just listened to it there quickly as im very busy at the mo and it seems great..visualising the best egg--strongest sperm....fertilizing etc..... and embedding in thick womb etc etc....

i got it in post today by sheer luck and im cd 1--im going to listen to it every single day this month --supposed 2 reduce stress etc....


----------



## MissyMooMoo

brillbride said:


> https://www.zitawest.com/products.php
> 
> scroll down til u find cd
> 
> Relaxation CD - For Preconception
> 
> just listened to it there quickly as im very busy at the mo and it seems great..visualising the best egg--strongest sperm....fertilizing etc..... and embedding in thick womb etc etc....
> 
> i got it in post today by sheer luck and im cd 1--im going to listen to it every single day this month --supposed 2 reduce stress etc....

Are you defo ttc this month then? I really feel this is a good month for you :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I will look into that cd and might purchase it. How many days did it take to come in post? x


----------



## brillbride

sorry missy moo--jus bak from babysitting there----and im goin away 2mor for wkend..anyhow...im giving it my all this month..thanks
I ordered it wednesday night and it came friday morn---which is super quick!! 
It is good--but im kind of into alot of visualising and positive thinking...so if your into that sort of thing --you might like it:):):)xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jodi_19

Hey Ladies! This is my third cycle ttc baby number two and my first cycle trying smep. We started :sex: today (day 8). This will be my first time using opks. I bought the digital ones to make it easier. My cycle is usually 28-29 days. When should I start testing?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

That's ok Brillbride ty for getting back to me and have a wonderful weekend and chill out nicely! x I bought myself a bike today and OH already has one, which I bought him for his birthday cos he wants to loose his little tummy (but I think it's cute), so he cycles to work and back daily. Anyway we went off for a bike ride around the big big park. It was the most lovely afternoon ever. We have decided to go for a bike ride every Saturday now, swimming on Mondays and Squash on Fridays. I have also set myself a new diet sheet with OOOooodles of fresh fruit and veg. 1 orange a day is a must. Plenty of pink grapefruit juice and Pineapple juice and Activita Yohurts. Lots of wholemeal breads and Fruit and Fibre or Weetabix for breakfast. No rubbish like cakes or biscuits. We both stopped alcohol months ago and we don't smoke. I am going to be so healthy that I will be glowing! hehe


----------



## nevertogether

:hi: a bike right sounds amazing missy!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes I had to get a matching helmets,,,,....red, white and black hehe. I felt so good and alive after we had our ride. It made me feel alive again, not that I have been dead lately,....just more like stagnating. My bf remarked on it and so did my friend the other day...saying "why have you stopped going out and doing the things you usually do?" And then I realised, I have been waiting and waiting and waiting and my whole life has been kinda put on hold. I used to play squash and swim and do all these active things. So why have I stopped. The most bizarre thing is that for 6 month now I have been holding off buying A PAIR OF JEANS!! Why because I might not be able to fit in them soon. For 6 months I have been thinking I cannot go swimming just in case it interferes with things (yes I know that sounds mad!). For 6 months I have been waiting and my life has been put on hold. But today I had a pivitol moment and something happened, not sure what but I decided that this may just be the reason why nothing is happening. I need to get that girl back that used to be active and go out and do stuff, I need to have sex when I am horny without worrying what day or time or god knows what else it is. Because I need to live my life for now, this day and today I found myself again. Does that sound totally mad???? But I swear I feel sooo much better.


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: i know what you mean missy. i love to run and that's the feeling i always get after running. i had eye surgery last week and they put me on a no running profile which is going to kill me because it's already been over a month since i've ran. sigh!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I love all your pictures. You have millions. Everytime I see your profile I think....oh another great pic, another one, and another haha


----------



## nevertogether

awww you rock! :hugs: i do have quite a lot. i'm flying to visit DH soon with a friend that is a photographer. i don't even want to know how many pictures i'm going to come back with! so, i'm kind of nervous. i got my TSH levels back and my husband said they are in the normal range at 0.61, but everyone that i have found it says doctors like it between 1.0-2.0 when trying to conceive. also found a few sights that say otherwise and that .7 and below is hyperthyroidism which can cause infertility. even though i would be happy to know why we haven't gotten pregnant, i'm kind of scared too! a lot of the symptoms sound like me too! :nope:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sorry am I thick but what is TSH level? I have to go to sleep now cos OH is getting a bit grumpy but only because hes spent all day uploading Windows 7 into my other laptop and is tired. hehe. I will see your answer in the morning. I just wondered though cos maybe I should get this tested....or maybe not lol. Its one thing after another. hmmmmmmm. Never ending ... night night. Why can't we just all grow babies like plants hmmmmm haha


----------



## nevertogether

TSH is thyroid stimulating hormone. if your level is too low it means your body is producing too much of the hormone if it is high it is producing not enough. both can make it difficult to try and conceive. sleep well missy :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Brillbride hun Im with you on the positivity sounds good to me!!!

Missymoo yay to the healthy regime I need to take a leaf out of your book!!
Totally get what ur saying so much gets put on hold when thats our only focus 
but so easy to get into I did it myself very often but this time Im more going 
with the flow. 

Liana so sorry to hear you cant go running anymore for a while is your eye really sore?
Yay to seeing your hubby soon, sorry to hear about that maybe you should reask the doc 
with the information that you have?


----------



## nevertogether

wanting - no not at all. i never had pain with it at all after the surgery, just VERY light sensitive, but i'm doing good now. i know i'm stoked! just under two weeks, i'm so excited :) as for the tsh level, i made an appointment for the 24th to get it checked again since it's been about 6 months since the last time i did to see if it's still that low.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Nobody has ever mentioned tsh levels to me. I never knew about this. Where do they check them? x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

wantingagirl said:


> Brillbride hun Im with you on the positivity sounds good to me!!!
> 
> Missymoo yay to the healthy regime I need to take a leaf out of your book!!
> Totally get what ur saying so much gets put on hold when thats our only focus
> but so easy to get into I did it myself very often but this time Im more going
> with the flow.
> 
> Liana so sorry to hear you cant go running anymore for a while is your eye really sore?
> Yay to seeing your hubby soon, sorry to hear about that maybe you should reask the doc
> with the information that you have?

Yes its so easy to fall into this frame of mind. I feel more positive since I started to find myself again. We are going swimming tonight and I am excited hehe


----------



## ttcstill

Ladies- I was NTNP for most od the time then in March I joined BNB and started SMEP in April I added Softcups and Preseed. In May I got my BFP.


The wedding was beautiful and I felt like a princess. 

I am not showing yet but the baby is doing great. 176bpm was the heart rate on wed. I will have my 20wk scan on the 14th of Sept. I will be finding out the sex.


----------



## nevertogether

tammy - 20 weeks, so close! i bet you are absolutely stoked and i'm glad to hear the wedding went so well. :hugs: DH and i were NTNP for close to two years with nothing and we're on our TTC cycle #4 (this is spread out over 8 months thanks to the army, but better than nothing) and hoping we can get it. i'm seeing him the 3-6 of september (not confirmed to see him all those days, but that's when my flights are scheduled) and i'm also set to ovulate around that time as well so we will see if we have a shot or not. if not, november here we come! that's DH's fertile time, his previous kids were born august 27 and september 7. he requested no more kids conceived in november, :rofl: but we will be happy either way!


----------



## ttcstill

Liana- I will be praying for you and......thought you might like to know that I was just now realizing a grand coincidence...... if we have a girl we are naming her Eliana which means God has answered me. thought you might like that. But I am praying for a september conception for you hun!


----------



## fulful

Ok Girls, I have been lurking around here for a couple of weeks, and decided it was time to chime in. Hubby and I have been NTNP for 10 years. Yeah, I know. That's a LONG time. I have an almost 12 year old daughter from my previous marriage, he has no children. Now that he is 34 & I am 31 we have decided it is time to try if we are going to. This will be our first month trying. I am on CD9. Yesterday was our first day of SMEP. We are using PreSeed & Softcups. I am excited but also nervous. After so many years of NTNP, You would think we would have accidentally gotten pregnant at some point, so I can't help wondering if something is wrong with one of us. I am really trying to keep a good attitude though. We have wanted a baby for a long time, but had been trying to just let it happen when it happened. It's time to buckle down now and get this done though! lol I read through most of this thread (OMG it is long) and there were so many BFP's that I really feel hopeful! Anyway, thanks for sharing all your journeys so I know I'm not alone.


----------



## kitkat04

I'm only on cycle number 3 of TTC #1 and have decided to try the SMEP plan on its own before adding any softcups or preseed for now. Got some OPKs yesterday so now waiting to use them. Good luck to everyone still trying for thier BFP.


----------



## brillbride

hi fulfil and welcome--hope i have the name right..

tammy cant believe how far gone you are now--so delighted for you..xx

hi nevertogether, wanting a girl and missy moo

im just home from a few days away...i am cd 5 now...so 3 days left before i start smep!

really hope we all get our september BFPs.....:happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcstill

Well ladies make room for me please as I will be back as soon as they figure out what has went worng. I found out today the baby is now an :angel:. I will deliver vaginally so I am off to the hospital now...... will keep you all updated.


----------



## wantingagirl

ttcstill said:


> Well ladies make room for me please as I will be back as soon as they figure out what has went worng. I found out today the baby is now an :angel:. I will deliver vaginally so I am off to the hospital now...... will keep you all updated.

:cry: ah hun I am so so sorry, keeping you in my prayers and hope you keep strong through this terrible time :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ttc - I am soo sorry. Feel like hugging you. I wish I could. :hugs:. Praying for you too. Keep strong. I know you have a good man to help you get through all of this


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, can I join?

I will be TTC as of the start of november but want to max my chances as I have a blocked tube... I am thinking of doing a version of this plan as I use a persona so it tells me when to test but its generally the same thing.

I am unsure weather to use preseed though? I like the idea of it because we both like lube but worried it could affect it the wrong way if you get me?

Currently CD10, 9 weeks till TTC and counting.

Hope you dont mind me joining in?

xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Welcum 4 Magpies! x


----------



## brillbride

hi tammy--ttcstill--i am so so sorry to hear the news---

---i am so sorry and i hope u r ok

xx


----------



## Shey

ttcstill i am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

tammy - i am so sorry :cry: :cry: we are all here for you honey whenever you feel that you can come back.


----------



## wantingagirl

welcome magpie and :hi: brillbride how are you hun?


----------



## brillbride

hi wanting a girl--im good--although just found out another girl at work is pregnant...its never easy to hear such news...
im cd 6 today...so will be starting smep on friday..trying to be positive as possible
how are you?xx


----------



## ttcstill

I am not leaving, I am here I am just kinda hanging in the shadows until I can join you all on the plan. 

I delivered Leiland James Myers at 7:52 a.m. today how do I say good-bye when I was never allowed to say hello???


----------



## brillbride

tammy--im so so sorry..was so annoyed to hear your news today :(
I have had 2 MC's but none after 12 weeks.... take time out for yourself and time to heal.....xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

brillbride thats so crap and always happening it will be our turn soon hun I just know it
guess just not meant to be our time yet. Ugh I have been on SMEP so long its so disheartening
sometimes but refuse to give up lol.... certainly shows you how strong we are. Im good just 
a bit confused as my CBFM asked for a stick today which was strange as 2 days til AF due and 
I did it anyway wish I hadnt :rofl: Shows a high??? Now I know you can sometimes get a positive 
OPK which could mean pregnancy but surely that would be a peak on the monitor, do you think it 
would show high at this point before AF comes? I was doing so well with being relaxed until now

Hope your ok hun?

Tammy I am so so sorry and what sych a beautiful name were you 19 weeks hun or further?
Do you mind me asking how big he was but if its too upsetting you dont have to? I thought
they would let you have hand and footprints and let you say goodbye to him are you not allowed 
a funeral service for him. I am so so sorry hun I am so mad too its so cruel. lots of :hugs: 
and we are all here for you


----------



## 4magpies

TTCstill I am sorry for your loss, I cannot imagine how you are feeling, I have had a MC but at only 5 weeks and that was heartbreaking enough.

Lots of hugs... :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## ttcstill

Its okay to ask questions- I was 15 weeks 5 days. They are thinking he had chromosone defects. They tried to get hand and footprints but he had only grew to about 14 weeks and his skin was very thin. He was about 5 inches long. I have a memory box and we had him baptized. Its just so hard to say good-bye to your child when you never got to kiss them, play with them, or feed them. 

I found my pregnancy tests this morning....... I remember how happy we were and how relieved I was when I made it to 13 weeks..... I thought I was in the clear..... I guess not! 

I don't know if I will ever make it through this with the strength to try again..... I don't know I would survive another loss like this. 

This is the second child I delievered just to watch them wrap them up and take them away!

With one very early micarriage in between. 

:nope:


----------



## brillbride

hi tammy-u poor thing--really hope u r ok and as u said--once people even get 2 twelve weeks they think they are in the clear...its so sad when u had carried so far.....:nope::nope::nope:xxx



wantingagirl said:


> brillbride thats so crap and always happening it will be our turn soon hun I just know it
> guess just not meant to be our time yet. Ugh I have been on SMEP so long its so disheartening
> sometimes but refuse to give up lol.... certainly shows you how strong we are. Im good just
> a bit confused as my CBFM asked for a stick today which was strange as 2 days til AF due and
> I did it anyway wish I hadnt :rofl: Shows a high??? Now I know you can sometimes get a positive
> OPK which could mean pregnancy but surely that would be a peak on the monitor, do you think it
> would show high at this point before AF comes? I was doing so well with being relaxed until now
> 
> Hope your ok hun?
> 
> Tammy I am so so sorry and what sych a beautiful name were you 19 weeks hun or further?
> Do you mind me asking how big he was but if its too upsetting you dont have to? I thought
> they would let you have hand and footprints and let you say goodbye to him are you not allowed
> a funeral service for him. I am so so sorry hun I am so mad too its so cruel. lots of :hugs:
> and we are all here for you

hi wanting a girl----yes i feel like im an oldie on this web page--everyone else seems 2 move on to p+B... but as u say--it will make is strong--hard as nails more like it!!
as far as your CB fertilty monitor is concerned--i bought one after my 1st MC (as a treat --how sad!) i used it for a few months but i was also using the clearblue smileys face opks and cheap ebay opks --so i was using all three things and i kept getting my peak days same as the smiley faces so i knew one had to go so i gave up on the fertility monitor as i found it annoying..lol...xxx

ps: wanting--i really hope u r pregnant and that is why your monitor said "high"---fingers crossed 4 u..xx


----------



## nevertogether

you are so strong tammy. i don't how you are going to get through this, but just know we are all here for you every step of the way. i am hoping and praying that you get what you deserve so very soon and that your currently sadness will get better. :hugs:


----------



## lintu

So sorry for your loss ttcstill, stay strong and remember we are all here for you xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

So sorry Tammy you have got to stay strong. I can't even begin to imagine how hurt you must be. We are all here for you x


----------



## ttcstill

Thanks everyone- I just feel so lost right now. It hurts to breathe and its hard to sleep- the doctor says that I can go back to work on Monday and i NEED to but I am just not ready- emotionally I am so far from being ready I can't see light at the end of the tunnell!


----------



## 4magpies

ttcstill said:


> Thanks everyone- I just feel so lost right now. It hurts to breathe and its hard to sleep- the doctor says that I can go back to work on Monday and i NEED to but I am just not ready- emotionally I am so far from being ready I can't see light at the end of the tunnell!

All I can offer is :hugs:

If you are not ready dont go back. Do what is best for you. :kiss:

xxx


----------



## Razcox

Been away for a while as it all just got to much and had a wee bit of a melt down. May try and come on here a little bit but for now we are more NTNP then anything.

ttcstill - I am so sorry for your loss hun, words can not express just how sorry xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

ttcstill said:


> Well ladies make room for me please as I will be back as soon as they figure out what has went worng. I found out today the baby is now an :angel:. I will deliver vaginally so I am off to the hospital now...... will keep you all updated.

so sorry tammy:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi ladies just reporting i got my
:bfp:
on friday afternoon but then started some spotting and had bad pains on sat felt awful all day yesterday but not to bad today very, very scared and got a scan booked at EPU on wednesday lunchtime hope i have a sticky bean got positives all weekend and still 1-2 weeks on cb digi today fx'ed
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi ladies just reporting i got my
> :bfp:
> on friday afternoon but then started some spotting and had bad pains on sat felt awful all day yesterday but not to bad today very, very scared and got a scan booked at EPU on wednesday lunchtime hope i have a sticky bean got positives all weekend and still 1-2 weeks on cb digi today fx'ed
> How is everyone else doing?

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats! xxx:flower::flower::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance::baby::baby:


----------



## new mummy2010

spoke to docs today they wont even see me until i have had my scan tomorrow or maybe even after a 2nd one next week in limbo its driving me in sane!
Not felt to bad today boobs really sore and still spotting but gp says its normal!?
just wanna see something anything tomorrow want some answers and reassurance x x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Newmummy - So sorry they are saying that to you but I have heard also it is normal for spotting in first stages of pregnancy. Best thing to do is be reasurred by what your doctor said and try to relax until your scan. x


----------



## ttcstill

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi ladies just reporting i got my
> :bfp:
> on friday afternoon but then started some spotting and had bad pains on sat felt awful all day yesterday but not to bad today very, very scared and got a scan booked at EPU on wednesday lunchtime hope i have a sticky bean got positives all weekend and still 1-2 weeks on cb digi today fx'ed
> How is everyone else doing?

I had spotting in the begining of my pregnancy and it was fine..... they say as long as you are not filling up a pad then you have nothing to worry about.... just relax hun...... Congrats and sticky baby dust to you!


----------



## new mummy2010

MissyMooMoo said:


> Newmummy - So sorry they are saying that to you but I have heard also it is normal for spotting in first stages of pregnancy. Best thing to do is be reasurred by what your doctor said and try to relax until your scan. x




ttcstill said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just reporting i got my
> :bfp:
> on friday afternoon but then started some spotting and had bad pains on sat felt awful all day yesterday but not to bad today very, very scared and got a scan booked at EPU on wednesday lunchtime hope i have a sticky bean got positives all weekend and still 1-2 weeks on cb digi today fx'ed
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> I had spotting in the begining of my pregnancy and it was fine..... they say as long as you are not filling up a pad then you have nothing to worry about.... just relax hun...... Congrats and sticky baby dust to you!Click to expand...

there was nothing there no sign of pregnancy :cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww new mummy so sorry for you. :hugs:


----------



## brillbride

hi new mammy--havent been on as had a death in the family--you poor thing--hope u ok..xxxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

MissyMooMoo said:


> Awww new mummy so sorry for you. :hugs:




brillbride said:


> hi new mammy--havent been on as had a death in the family--you poor thing--hope u ok..xxxxx

they sais there is no sign of a pregnancy, there i know im clutching at straws but as my spotting has been way lighter than an af and no terrible pains i hope it was to early i am only 5 weeks today been to gp she gave me new hope told me to keep testing as she feels i was treated un fairly at epu silly docs had referred me as 8 weeks to get me in!(probably to stop me ringing over bank hol wk end) 
my boobs still hurt still getting pos tests and surelly they would of gone by now??
i had a faint barely there pos last tues but neg on a digi
no more tests till fri last week pos on 2 asdas and pos 1-2 on a digi
digi still 1-2 today??

truelly hoping tomorrow or saturdays may be 2-3 

or am i just kidding myself??:cry:


----------



## brillbride

hi new mummy--surely at 5 weeks it would be way too early to see any signs of pregnancy---i wouldnt worry yet. hppe u get a 2-3 soon and that it all works out..fingers crossed.xxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Did you tell the doctors about all your pos tests?


----------



## new mummy2010

MissyMooMoo said:


> Did you tell the doctors about all your pos tests?

yes she just said they would stay like that for a few days but strange how it was a week?

also the nurse at epu was saying the test i did there was faint but it looked no different to mine or any of the girls pics on here?

another lady has told me that a hpt will go lighter the stronger your hcg is as they cant handle it she advised me to do two tests one with nomal wee and one in diluted

i know deep down my beany hs gone i just wished a test would say so:cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Did they say why it happened....Is there a medical reason etc etc


----------



## wantingagirl

New Mummy hun I am so sorry this has happened and hope you get all your answers soon. 

Tammy I hope you are ok under the circumstances and that you get through this. 

How is everyone else any plans for the weekend?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi wanting I am ok....about to ovulate tomorrow. Nothing major to report really. Rather boring person I am haha.

How are you?


----------



## kitkat04

recieved my OPKs yesterday slightly late but tested and got a line not as dark as control yet though so hoping to ovulate in next couple of days. I got excited seeing 2lines can only imagine what it'll be like on a preg test.


----------



## new mummy2010

MissyMooMoo said:


> Did they say why it happened....Is there a medical reason etc etc

no they were horrible 
my gp gave me renewed hope yesterday but i know im being silly 
did two ic this morn both pos and digi still saying 1-2 thats exactly a week since my first one said that i know it should say 2-3 now surely??
im still in limbo still feel preg sometimes but its prob all in my head 
am still bleeding/spotting when i go to loo
its just not how i expected a mc to be i want it over x

hope your holding up to tammy i know you are going throughit much more than me x my thoughts are with you and your family x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I'm so sorry newmummy its just horrible for you. I am here for you and so are all the other ladies on bnb x


----------



## new mummy2010

thanks missy i just feel in limbo
i want a negative result or a big 2-3 i know its not going to happen though
the ic i used are 25miu and show faint pos
but digis are 50miu and still showing pos 1-2 weeks how is this i tought they were less sensitive i just cant work it out?
can anyone shed any light on it ?
obviously i only got my bfp last fri the day i started to spot so why has it not turned negative yet?? x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I hope you get some answers. I'm sorry I can't help more :-(. Can anybody shed some light for newmummy???


----------



## new mummy2010

i have decided no more tests now till wed like epu said too thank you all for your kind words and support but i have started to bleed now rather than spot so maybe this is it good luck everyone this month i will keep stalking x x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thanks newmummy. Keep us updated and keep stalking! xx :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

new mummy2010 said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Newmummy - So sorry they are saying that to you but I have heard also it is normal for spotting in first stages of pregnancy. Best thing to do is be reasurred by what your doctor said and try to relax until your scan. x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just reporting i got my
> :bfp:
> on friday afternoon but then started some spotting and had bad pains on sat felt awful all day yesterday but not to bad today very, very scared and got a scan booked at EPU on wednesday lunchtime hope i have a sticky bean got positives all weekend and still 1-2 weeks on cb digi today fx'ed
> How is everyone else doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I had spotting in the begining of my pregnancy and it was fine..... they say as long as you are not filling up a pad then you have nothing to worry about.... just relax hun...... Congrats and sticky baby dust to you!Click to expand...
> 
> there was nothing there no sign of pregnancy :cry:Click to expand...


New Mummy- I am so sorry hun and I hope they are wrong. When i found out I was pregnant in May i tested at 10 dpo I had my first scan at 32 dpo and you could see the baby that put me at 6weeks 5 days. However if they are seeing no signs of pregnancy I am concerned because they can generally see a yolk sac even if there is no baby present. FX'D for you ....... :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

The doctor told me today that wehave to wait until the 15th of September to resume sexual activity and she wants me to avoid getting pregnant until November at the earliest in order to give my body time to go back to normal and reduce the risk of yet another MC


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I've heard that you can fall quicker after mc and recently here in uk there was a big hoo ha about doctors saying to wait and some saying not to. They came to the conclusion that it is better to try as soon as possible in the end. This is what has been on the news lately over in UK. x


----------



## brillbride

after my 2 mc's---i never waited----always tried straight away --however never concieved straight away.......xx
hope everyone is well..iv just finished the 3 in a row---of smepping....xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: Brillbride I have just been swimming. Did 30 lengths and I feeeeeeeeeel good!! haha


----------



## new mummy2010

thanks tammy and missy and any others who have give me support over the last week or so
well my test this morning was negative on a digi
so im back on the ttc train
tammy im so sorry for your loss too, i feel awful like i shouldnt even be upset as some ladies losses are more real than mine x


----------



## new mummy2010

does anyone know if i count my first day of bleeding from mc as cycle day one?


----------



## brillbride

yes first day of bleeding is usually classed as day 1....sorry new mummy--but im sure u will be bak pregnant again in no time..xx

hi missy moo --u must be soo fit..xx


----------



## new mummy2010

hi brill could you please read my thread see if you can help me cheers x x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am not going to swim anymore cos I cannot find anything definate to say that it is ok to do so whilst ttc. Some very conflicting advice. Some say it is not good due to the chlorine and some say go ahead and do it. I have decided to do out of water exercise instead but at the same Leisure Centre. I am gonna do Spin Class and Yoga instead. I would rather not swim just incase even though I totally enjoy swimming. It is not worth it. I can swim whilst pregnant. I know that much. But whilst TTC I think because of the conflicting info I would rather not spoil my chances.


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi: everyone

New Mummy I am so sorry for your loss and hope you catch straight away again :hugs: Hopefully we all do

I agree with MissyMooMoo Tammy in UK they advise you can start trying straight away but is personal choice. However I guess it depends how you feel and how far on you are. Do you feel strong enough to want another as I remember you saying you werent sure if you could carry on?

Brillbride how are you hun? You are officially in 2ww now? FX for you. I have just finished AF so FX this month is my month. 11th cycle gotta happen soon huh?

Kitkat how are you?

Hey to everyone else if I have missed anyone :hugs:


----------



## stardust22

MissyMooMoo said:


> I am not going to swim anymore cos I cannot find anything definate to say that it is ok to do so whilst ttc. Some very conflicting advice. Some say it is not good due to the chlorine and some say go ahead and do it. I have decided to do out of water exercise instead but at the same Leisure Centre. I am gonna do Spin Class and Yoga instead. I would rather not swim just incase even though I totally enjoy swimming. It is not worth it. I can swim whilst pregnant. I know that much. But whilst TTC I think because of the conflicting info I would rather not spoil my chances.

Just wanted to mention my thoughts on swimming while TTC!!! I had a 13 week miscarriage back in January and have been desperately trying to conceive. I love the gym and swimming and spin classes are my fave!! well after reading an article that said spinning is bad for you when ttc I thought I would go back to swimming (which I love and used to do several times a week a few years back!) anyway. I had not managed to get pregnant in 7 months and last month I was just thinking that maybe the swimming was the problem as TMI ALERT. when I was walkin from the pool I always felt a gush of water come out. almost like I was peeing myself (told you TMI) and it dawned on me that maybe Ineeded to try and stop!!

I didnt swim at all in the lead up to or including the week of OV and BANG got my BFP. sadly I had a mc but I now have stopped my swimming. It could be pure coninsidence but I am not taking any chances. Now in the 2ww yet again

x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: wanting! hehe


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Stardust - Hmmmm very interesting!


----------



## wantingagirl

how are you today Missy? Where abouts are you in your cycle?

Srardust that is very interesting and hope you get your very sticky BFP soon. So sorry about your previous losses. 

Ah Im so upset I think I have lost my cat :cry: We moved to England a month ago and kept him inside to get used to it and until I get him chipped. He managed to escape somehow and I heard him yelp really loud and I cant see him anywhere and we are near to the mainroad


----------



## brillbride

wantingagirl said:


> :hi: everyone
> 
> New Mummy I am so sorry for your loss and hope you catch straight away again :hugs: Hopefully we all do
> 
> 
> 
> Brillbride how are you hun? You are officially in 2ww now? FX for you. I have just finished AF so FX this month is my month. 11th cycle gotta happen soon huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey to everyone else if I have missed anyone :hugs:

hi wanting a girl--yes hopefully this will be your lucky cycle--you and I both..
i am now roughly 3dpo..on the last day of smep today.....im really hoping this is it:baby::thumbup: even drank the tiniest amount of pineapple this morn even though i absol detest it---was near sick drinking it this morn..lol

hi missy moo, and everyone else----xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kitkat04

wantingagirl said:


> :hi: everyone
> 
> Kitkat how are you?
> 
> hey i'm good still trying to figure out these opks hoping i bd around the right time and will use them properly next month if i get a BFN this month will be testing on the 19th sep and trying not to symptom spot in the mean time.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi Wanting and brillbride 

I am on 3dpo.

I just went to visit a very well known trusted almost famous psychic and I know what I already suspected and I don't even feel shocked. I already knew it deep down. She said I would get pregnant but not until next year and I will need help, it will not be natural. I had this feeling all along. I have already decided to go to St Thomas and Guys in London and have IUI in the new year and my OH has agreed to this. But he really thinks it will happen naturally but deep down I always had a feeling, an instinct. She said she can DEFINATELY see a little girl but she will not be natural, I will need the help of a doctor. She said she was 100% sure and is well know for visualising. 

She told me not to worry because she can see a little girl. I already knew this. I told her I had already had this feeling already and she said sometimes your own instincts are all you need. They usually always are right. So that we go. I don't feel sad, I feel like I have clarified what I already knew deep down. I feel absolutely relieved and like I have just lifted a massive weight off my shoulders. A doubt. In January I am going to St Thomas and Guys and getting IUI or IVF. This is what I had planned all along. This was the first thing she said to me as I sat down. She was no fako. I am 41 years old and I took my rings off and gave her nada info. She would never have picked up on the fact I was trying for a baby. Maybe if I was 21 yeah. So there we go. Such a relief. I can now get on with enjoying sex again and doing it whenever I like and saving up even more money. When this little girl comes she is going to be one pampered little girl! 

I am very happy actually that I actually know I am going to be a mommy again. And it's brilliant, brilliant! I don't have to get stressed about the sex thing and doing it on tap and then wishing and praying and then yet again getting kicked in the teeth. I can relax until January and go down the Assisted Conception route which I knew deep down is what I was always destined to do. 

January is only 3 little months away and a few odd days. At least I can have a drink of champagne at Christmas and not have to worry about it. haha


----------



## stardust22

MissyMooMoo said:


> Stardust - Hmmmm very interesting!

It is!!!! I know there will be many people who i am sure will say that it is rubbish but I can only go on my experience here and it just seems that the one month I stopped, I got the BFP. I am on 3DPO. that is the same as you, isnt it?


----------



## new mummy2010

stardust22 said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> I am not going to swim anymore cos I cannot find anything definate to say that it is ok to do so whilst ttc. Some very conflicting advice. Some say it is not good due to the chlorine and some say go ahead and do it. I have decided to do out of water exercise instead but at the same Leisure Centre. I am gonna do Spin Class and Yoga instead. I would rather not swim just incase even though I totally enjoy swimming. It is not worth it. I can swim whilst pregnant. I know that much. But whilst TTC I think because of the conflicting info I would rather not spoil my chances.
> 
> Just wanted to mention my thoughts on swimming while TTC!!! I had a 13 week miscarriage back in January and have been desperately trying to conceive. I love the gym and swimming and spin classes are my fave!! well after reading an article that said spinning is bad for you when ttc I thought I would go back to swimming (which I love and used to do several times a week a few years back!) anyway. I had not managed to get pregnant in 7 months and last month I was just thinking that maybe the swimming was the problem as TMI ALERT. when I was walkin from the pool I always felt a gush of water come out. almost like I was peeing myself (told you TMI) and it dawned on me that maybe Ineeded to try and stop!!
> 
> I didnt swim at all in the lead up to or including the week of OV and BANG got my BFP. sadly I had a mc but I now have stopped my swimming. It could be pure coninsidence but I am not taking any chances. Now in the 2ww yet again
> 
> xClick to expand...

hi i do spinning tues and thurs except for missing acouple of sessions before my hols then bam bfp
is this not good then just only clicked that i actually had the few weeks leading up to last af and o off from spinning resulting in my bfp
should i stop all together??
funny been trying for six months nothing not a sniff then have time off from it and it happens dont fancy another six months of trying if this may help x x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Im gonna do everything now until January haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes Stardust I am on 3dpo but I am waiting until January and just doing what the hell I like now. Fed up with everything. I always knew deep inside. Always


----------



## nevertogether

:hi:


----------



## new mummy2010

hey missy glad you sound positive hun sounds like a cool physic x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: never !!! xxx


----------



## stardust22

new mummy2010 said:


> stardust22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> I am not going to swim anymore cos I cannot find anything definate to say that it is ok to do so whilst ttc. Some very conflicting advice. Some say it is not good due to the chlorine and some say go ahead and do it. I have decided to do out of water exercise instead but at the same Leisure Centre. I am gonna do Spin Class and Yoga instead. I would rather not swim just incase even though I totally enjoy swimming. It is not worth it. I can swim whilst pregnant. I know that much. But whilst TTC I think because of the conflicting info I would rather not spoil my chances.
> 
> Just wanted to mention my thoughts on swimming while TTC!!! I had a 13 week miscarriage back in January and have been desperately trying to conceive. I love the gym and swimming and spin classes are my fave!! well after reading an article that said spinning is bad for you when ttc I thought I would go back to swimming (which I love and used to do several times a week a few years back!) anyway. I had not managed to get pregnant in 7 months and last month I was just thinking that maybe the swimming was the problem as TMI ALERT. when I was walkin from the pool I always felt a gush of water come out. almost like I was peeing myself (told you TMI) and it dawned on me that maybe Ineeded to try and stop!!
> 
> I didnt swim at all in the lead up to or including the week of OV and BANG got my BFP. sadly I had a mc but I now have stopped my swimming. It could be pure coninsidence but I am not taking any chances. Now in the 2ww yet again
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> hi i do spinning tues and thurs except for missing acouple of sessions before my hols then bam bfp
> is this not good then just only clicked that i actually had the few weeks leading up to last af and o off from spinning resulting in my bfp
> should i stop all together??
> funny been trying for six months nothing not a sniff then have time off from it and it happens dont fancy another six months of trying if this may help x xClick to expand...

There are many many articles out there saying about exercise while ttc and I always just thought if you did it before, carry on and I know that is probably right. i just think that after this past month from giving up the spin and swim for one month and getting the BFP. for me it might be the reason. I plan on going back in the gym and doing some toning classes etc. Spin and swim are out!!!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

It's so not fair lol


----------



## new mummy2010

whats not fair did i miss something missy?


----------



## nevertogether

my sandra reading says conception 5 september. so anxious to see if she is right!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies

Can I join you? I'm currently on my second cycle since having my implant removed at the end of June. I'm on CD 8 and trying Sperm Meets Egg Plan this cycle. I've got the PMA Bug this month so I'm hoping it helps me to get that BFP soon!! 

Good luck everyone hope we all get our BFP

xxx


----------



## winegums

hey everyone you guys probably don't remember me as i only used smep the month i got my bfp!! well i sort of attempted it the month before but i failed lol 

ANYWAYS it still comes up on my subscribed threads and i saw it and thought i'd wish you all luck :)

xxx


----------



## nevertogether

i remember you! wow, almost 20 weeks. congrats on the sticky bean!


----------



## ttcstill

new mummy2010 said:


> thanks tammy and missy and any others who have give me support over the last week or so
> well my test this morning was negative on a digi
> so im back on the ttc train
> tammy im so sorry for your loss too, i feel awful like i shouldnt even be upset as some ladies losses are more real than mine x

Do not say that.... when you are trying it is real no matter when you experience the loss! your loss is as real as ours.


----------



## new mummy2010

ttcstill said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> thanks tammy and missy and any others who have give me support over the last week or so
> well my test this morning was negative on a digi
> so im back on the ttc train
> tammy im so sorry for your loss too, i feel awful like i shouldnt even be upset as some ladies losses are more real than mine x
> 
> Do not say that.... when you are trying it is real no matter when you experience the loss! your loss is as real as ours.Click to expand...

thanks tammy we are already trying again only thing stopping me from losing it, and luckily my body must persume i had normal af and i am ready to O today/tommorrow so we have been dtd:happydance:
i hope tour holding up i know you have to wait longer than us but i have every faith for us both it will come soon thanks again hun x x:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

new mummy2010 said:


> whats not fair did i miss something missy?

No I just felt like saying its so not fair haha. Not fair that we cant do spin or swim or eat activia yohurts or do other things we all used to do when we were normal people and not ttc people. It's like having a bloomin illness! haha:haha:



nevertogether said:


> my sandra reading says conception 5 september. so anxious to see if she is right!

I hope she is right!!! I will keep my lil pinkies crossed for you :thumbup::thumbup:. I just got another reading of Jenny Renny and She is saying I will have a girl and conceive in October from a cycle that starts in September and birth will be June reference 21st.



winegums said:


> hey everyone you guys probably don't remember me as i only used smep the month i got my bfp!! well i sort of attempted it the month before but i failed lol
> 
> ANYWAYS it still comes up on my subscribed threads and i saw it and thought i'd wish you all luck :)
> 
> I remember you. I was so delighted to see your big 20 week old beany....wow!!! :baby::baby::baby::winkwink:
> 
> xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

ah!! i see lol well trying to keep up my PMA waiting to see if i get a smiley this week i think i feel its on its way yay!!
my mum just gave me a big lecture on spin classes and says i need to quit instead of jiggling my body around like hell!
but i love spin :-(
whats the yoghurty story?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

The Yoghurt story!!!!

I have Activia Yoghurts cos they make me regular and I love the taste but I read conflicting info about them and ttc and when pregnant. They contain Live Bacteria you see which some say is bad and some say its ok. So there we go again along the line of the grey area. Never black and white.....always bloomin grey :-(


----------



## new mummy2010

well me and df have decided no spin classes now till i am preggo and out of danger

he suggested just the gym bot whats safe there?
feel like i cant leave the house you cant do this or that arghhhhh


----------



## stardust22

new mummy2010 said:


> well me and df have decided no spin classes now till i am preggo and out of danger
> 
> he suggested just the gym bot whats safe there?
> feel like i cant leave the house you cant do this or that arghhhhh

The whole ttc thing is gettin to me now!!!! its almost a year that I have had to change my whole life and 2 mc's later, still no baby and still having to stop my spin, stop swim ARRGGGHHHH rant!!!!! sorry everyone. its just a bad day.

x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww stardust. What about if we do pilates or Yoga and maybe we should just go for walks. I think I will just do this. 

New mummy - Are you sure it is a good idea to do spin once pregnant. hmmmmm I wouldn't. 

I am going to do Yoga, Pilates and go for Walks or very slow jogs and nice easy bike rides.


----------



## stardust22

Been back at the gym this week doing cross trainer and bike and interval running. its not as good as swimming or spinning but I have to just try and calm it down. When I got pregnant in October last year. I stopped most of what I was doing and missed it like mad, 3 months later and I had a missed miscarriage at my scan so I dont really think it makes much difference but I am prepared to do anything.
x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes its worth it .....makes a baby.....lot better than spin and swimming xxx


----------



## stardust22

I hope so!!! I want a baby NOOOOOOOOOOW! LOL

I am on a health kick starting today as I have been comfort eating the last 2 weeks since the mc. Feeling very positive and Will be throwing the activia yoghurts away !!!


----------



## lintu

whoop whoop my day 8 tomorrow, sperm meets egg plan here i come xx :dance:


----------



## brillbride

hi all--wasnt gettin notified so sorry late reply---missy moo---very interesting about the psychic....but u never know--u might get preg without tryin !!



stardust22 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> well me and df have decided no spin classes now till i am preggo and out of danger
> 
> he suggested just the gym bot whats safe there?
> feel like i cant leave the house you cant do this or that arghhhhh
> 
> The whole ttc thing is gettin to me now!!!! its almost a year that I have had to change my whole life and 2 mc's later, still no baby and still having to stop my spin, stop swim ARRGGGHHHH rant!!!!! sorry everyone. its just a bad day.
> 
> xClick to expand...

hi stardust--im the same--have been trying now a year and 2months and have had 2 MC's......our time has to come sooon...:hugs:xxxxxxxx


----------



## stardust22

brillbride said:


> hi all--wasnt gettin notified so sorry late reply---missy moo---very interesting about the psychic....but u never know--u might get preg without tryin !!
> 
> 
> 
> stardust22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> well me and df have decided no spin classes now till i am preggo and out of danger
> 
> he suggested just the gym bot whats safe there?
> feel like i cant leave the house you cant do this or that arghhhhh
> 
> The whole ttc thing is gettin to me now!!!! its almost a year that I have had to change my whole life and 2 mc's later, still no baby and still having to stop my spin, stop swim ARRGGGHHHH rant!!!!! sorry everyone. its just a bad day.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> hi stardust--im the same--have been trying now a year and 2months and have had 2 MC's......our time has to come sooon...:hugs:xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

3rd time lucky PLEASE!!!!

I dont follow the SMEP anymore. I have a fertility monitor now but I always check on here as this is where I started with BNB back in Jan after my first loss. I used to have 34 day cycles with CD20 OV and the SMEP was hard work and we often was flagging by the crucial time.
xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Have you been eating them too????:shrug: Oh god I though it was just me!!!


----------



## brillbride

hi missy and stardust--this is the only thread i really use on b& b at the min

stardust--im sure smep is very hard work with long cycles :( xx


----------



## stardust22

MissyMooMoo said:


> Have you been eating them too????:shrug: Oh god I though it was just me!!!

Yes !!!! lol.....slimming world the fat free ones are allowed and I was having more than one a day. another thing I stopped in June though. I bought some this week as I wanted to get healthy again, been comfort eating again!!



brillbride said:


> hi missy and stardust--this is the only thread i really use on b& b at the min
> 
> stardust--im sure smep is very hard work with long cycles :( xx

Its strange though. as for 6 months they were long cycles and the SMEP didnt work for me. I bought he clearblue fertility monitor and both times I used it I ov'd on 13/14 and had 27 day cycles. BFP 2nd month I used it. This is the first month since my latest mc but I ov'd CD15 according to monitor and in the 2ww now. I love the monitor its so easy and we only DTD 4 times last month when we got the BFP.

Its good to see you girls again. I recognise your names instantly.
x


----------



## brillbride

its good 2 c u too stardust.. im glad u like the fertility monitor--i bought it after my 1st MC but i didnt really like it--probably wasnt using it right so now i use the clearblue digital smileys opks (cost a fortune) and also the cheapie opks!!
anyway hoping soon for a 3rd time lucky!!!! xxxx


----------



## stardust22

Smiey face are good!! I was using them but as I used to OV late, I was using too much money. I guess everyone is different and as long as we get the BFP that is all that matters. I will be back on here now and look forward to seeing all your updates and praying like never before for a stickie beanie


----------



## Beth_welshy

I'm on CD10 today and will be using an OPK for the first time. Very exciting but I'm not sure about them as I've heard they can give u a false positive if u have PCOS. Any advice would be great!! 

Thanx 
xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well I must be greedy cos I use both the CBFM and the Smiley face CB OPK's! haha

I was like you too Stardust when I was using SMEP I was having 34 day cycles but that was because from coming off the pill my body was adjusting. My cycles went longer and longer and now they have settled at 27 days. I used to find SMEP exhausting on a long cycle. I once had a 37 day cycle and we were exhausted!!! But now on the 27 day cycle I find it a doddle. I have my period for around 5 days and then I know that I literally have a week before I ovulate so we just bd 4 or 5 times in that month. When I had my long cycles I swear we used to do it about 10 times!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## stardust22

Missy, how long have you had your shorter cycles for?? just asking as I had the longer ones since coming off the pill and after the mmc in Jan. I only got pregnant again in August on my 2nd shorter cycle? I am wondering if, for me. The longer cycles were not right for my body or something!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well since coming off the pill in January I had just the one 28 day cycle, then 32 days, then 34 days, then 37 days, then I had a really short cycle of 22 days, then 26 days then 27 days and this one seems to be 27 days also. 

My doctor said that the longer ones were my hormones adjusting and that now they are shorter it is more likely that my body has adjusted and my hormones have adjusted etc etc. I must admit that when I first came off the pill I got major spots on my chin and as the months have passed my spots have got better and better and now I only ever get the odd one or two around just before I get AF. 

Is it like this for you Stardust? x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I really hate that the pill does this to your body. I will NOT EVER EVER be going back on the stupid nasty dreaded horrible pill.


----------



## stardust22

Sounds very similar to me!! I came off the pill in August last year, got pregnant 2nd cycle but miscarried at 13 weeks at scan. Since the ERPC in Jan my cycles were 34,33,32,37,34,33. Then I decided to buy the monitor and I have had 2 cycles at 27/28 days. The 2nd one which I got pregnant but had a very early miscarriage. I am on my 3rd cycle now and I think this is shorter as I ov'd on about 14/15. So I really feel positive that the BFP is coming as the cycles are shorter. Hope I am not getting my hopes up.

My skin was fantastic on the pill and I loved it. I get a few spots now :cry: but I think the main thing is stress. the whole ttc thing probably is why I get spots OH and the comfort eating when you see another BFN.

Another thing to mention is that I have had mega strong ov pains with the longer cycles. I was doubled up and had a water bottle. since they have shortened they seem just normal. twinges and pain but not so bad. I also get SOOOOOOO much EWCM. I dont think that and the pain and the positive on the monitor can be mistaken as the right time to :sex:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Stardust - Seems we are similar creatures!! hehe 

When I got longer cycles I would also get ov pains that lasted 5 days!!!! Since shorter cycles I not only ov and get it milder for 24 hours. I love that has gone because the longer cycles with the long ov pains were worrying me. You think you ov early......I AM OV'ING on cd11 or cd12!!! hehe


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh I forgot about the EWCM.....yes yes....you are the same as me because I never really got lots when I was getting the longer cycles from coming of pill....now I get it 3 or 4 days run up to ov and its really clear and stringy and I get lots of it. 

Right I don't care but I am going to tell you something now and you might think I'm gross....haha.

It is true about the creamy mucus you get being sour to the taste.....I have tasted it and its true. But I have tasted the EWCM stuff and it is sooo sweet. It really is!!! The sperms love it because of this. 

OH NOOOOO YOU THINK I'M GROSS DON'T YOU!!!:nope::nope::nope::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## stardust22

Oh thats fab, earlier ov the better!! I am sligtly concerned I have a short Luteal phase. about 12 days. but I have read that as long as its over 10 its ok. Still its something else to worry about LOL.

I feel a BFP coming your way. I think maybe you needed some time for your body to get used to not having the pill. YAY for shorter cycles.
x


----------



## stardust22

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh I forgot about the EWCM.....yes yes....you are the same as me because I never really got lots when I was getting the longer cycles from coming of pill....now I get it 3 or 4 days run up to ov and its really clear and stringy and I get lots of it.
> 
> Right I don't care but I am going to tell you something now and you might think I'm gross....haha.
> 
> It is true about the creamy mucus you get being sour to the taste.....I have tasted it and its true. But I have tasted the EWCM stuff and it is sooo sweet. It really is!!! The sperms love it because of this.
> 
> OH NOOOOO YOU THINK I'M GROSS DON'T YOU!!!:nope::nope::nope::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

:rofl:

Of course I dont think you are gross!! i am more gutted because I have to wait till next month to try it LOL!!!!!

Very interesting stuff. I am actually amazed at how much we know on here. My friend who has 3 kids cant believe she didnt even know about cm, ov pain, cycles or anything? lucky cow just had sex and got pregnant without even thinking about it 3 TIMES!!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

hey girls 
i think i have OV early due to my mc this month think its day 10/11
no smiley yesterday or today but on sunday ferning on microscope so guess it was sunday/monday early for me still goona opk in case its coming but doubt it

hey missy was thinking about you and the yoghurts!!

are the actimal drinks safe and vit c tablets?

and does anyone know how much fertility moniters are??


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Stardust - Yes I know some girls that know nothing about mc, ov and anything and they get pregnant so easily. So not fair! Damn them haha.

Newmummy - All the yakult, danone, actimal drinks contain live bacteria so yes they are in the same caterory as Activia. Stinks doesn't it! You shouldn't have them when pregnant either. Vit C is ok and multi vits. I have just purchased Natural Wheat Germ Oil which is high in Vit E and this has well known qualities for Fertility. My psychic lady told me to get some so I did because she was brilliant!

Here is a link for a Fertility Monitor on Amazon. This is a good price because mine was £99.99 from Boots. I would take advantage if I were you!!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Clearblue-...1_1?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&qid=1283956958&sr=8-1


----------



## brillbride

hi missy --are you not supposed to eat activia yoghurts when pregnant?? gosh i didnt know that!!xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

brillbride said:


> hi missy --are you not supposed to eat activia yoghurts when pregnant?? gosh i didnt know that!!xx

No you are not supposed to due to the live bacteria


----------



## stardust22

new mummy2010 said:


> and does anyone know how much fertility moniters are??

I got my monitor for 60 ish and it came with a box of 20 sticks too!!

I will give you name....need to go find it. I only bought it couple of months ago and it came within 2 days in the post!!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Well it's CD10 today and I've done my first ever OPK and as I suspected NO smiley face. I'm still full of PMA at hoping for that BFP!!! 

SMEP says to :sex: tonight... WOOHOO

xxx


----------



## brillbride

good luck beth!

thanks missy moo--i didnt know that at all--last 2 time i got preg and MC i had one a day---il not take anymore next time..xxxxxxxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi: never wow cool did you get to see your hubby around OV? 

Welcome Beth :hugs:

Winegums hey hun! Defo remember you and Im still here 11 months later. 
Wow your 20 weeks already time is flying, hope you are well?

Stardust and Missy totally agree cant do anything when we are trying and cant 
do anything when pregnant gosh what did they do years ago without all this 
info??? Just a thought??!!

GL Lintu, Im on day 10 at the min xxx

Yeah doesnt our time have to come soon brillbride, its so unfair when some 
people dont even have to try. Im only on this one and my journal and 
a few others and thats about it so hard to keep up and see myself 
getting obsessed. Sometimes I stick to the plan and sometimes I dont 
have the CBFM too just depends how I feel as I have been on SMEP for 
about 6 cycles now and no luck yet xx

Ha stardust thats like my sis she knew nothing about any of it until I 
filled her in and she got pregnant 3 times all within 2-3 months!!! 

Missy that is so not gross at all our bodies are amazing and we are here
to learn exactly what they can do. Its so amazing all the changes that 
go on and how an earth can something so big as a baby get out of us :rofl:

Also need to mention last month when I was 4 days late had real bad OV 
pains worse than ever before strange that?

My CBFM on Ebay with 20 sticks was £40 bargain!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ohhh my god wanting.....deal or what!!! Is it used or new cos if used you have to reset it etc etc. x


----------



## stardust22

Seems they have stopped giving the box of 20 sticks free with it but still only 61.99!!

https://www.mastersdirect.com/produ...&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=Google+Shop

WOW to the e bay bargain!


----------



## new mummy2010

well still no smiley on digi but im thinking have Od early or im going to O late!!

Anyways still got loads of opks left and hopefully tonnes of spermys gunning for my eggy yay 

Defo going to stop my actimal Missy , is there anything else that you should'nt eat/drink/take?? Your like a book of advice lol 

Well will see what happens this time but will probably be purchasing a CBFM soon thanks for links got them jotted down


----------



## wantingagirl

hehe.... Missy mine was used but had it for two years and quite easy to reset. Just 
an unused stick and hold the button in until it wipes out all info and away you go 

Yeah Stardust I was amazed by how cheap it was guess I got lucky and there was no way I was
paying £100 just for the monitor alone. My gosh clearblue, opks, hpts etc mush make a fortune 
out of us lol.....

NewMummy I hope you OV soon and catch that eggy or that its already caught!! GL hun
My CBFM is like my prized possession luv it xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Anywaysssss I want some ttc buddies hehe......can you be my fwend anywon? hehe


----------



## new mummy2010

ahhh yay sure lol!!


----------



## brillbride

wantingagirl said:


> :hi: never wow cool did you get to see your hubby around OV?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah doesnt our time have to come soon brillbride, its so unfair when some
> people dont even have to try. Im only on this one and my journal and
> a few others and thats about it so hard to keep up and see myself
> getting obsessed. Sometimes I stick to the plan and sometimes I dont
> have the CBFM too just depends how I feel as I have been on SMEP for
> about 6 cycles now and no luck yet xx
> 
> 
> Also need to mention last month when I was 4 days late had real bad OV
> pains worse than ever before strange that?
> 
> My CBFM on Ebay with 20 sticks was £40 bargain!

I bought my cbfm on ebay as well--but i was doing cb smileys and cheap opks and when i got my peak on fetility mon--i also got smiley face and positive on cheapie opk--all 3 correspond on same day so decided to give up on monitor as got sick of all the testing with it.....
i have started progesterone cream this month after ov---just thought id try something new...
i def believe in smep plan though--especially if there is a possibility of a low sperm count..xx
hi new mommy and missy also:baby::baby:


----------



## stardust22

MissyMooMoo said:


> Anywaysssss I want some ttc buddies hehe......can you be my fwend anywon? hehe

:thumbup:


----------



## wantingagirl

MissyMooMoo said:


> Anywaysssss I want some ttc buddies hehe......can you be my fwend anywon? hehe

Of course!! :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

:wave: everyone

how are you all? Still no smiley for me so its happened or going to :happydance:, anyways we have had:sex:
every night since sunday:blush:, this may seem alot but this is what we did on holiday when i concieved so its lots of:sex::sex:
and hopefully loads of:spermy: on their way to the egg he he:happydance:

Made my own glitter banner in the end for our team x


----------



## brillbride

hi girls--love the new glitter banner new mummy!!!xx


----------



## new mummy2010

thanks Brill started my own thread named 'team xmas 2010 bfp'

take a look !
how are you all?
oh got my smiley this pm yay yay x


----------



## Beth_welshy

CD 13 - No Smiley yet but have been busy :sex: every other day. Following SMEP so far!! 

Love & :dust:


----------



## Carnie2

Hi all :) Can I join?!?! I am on cd 6 today and am just wondering what you think? Last month my cycle was 24 days and I ovulated on cd10 according to my opk. Prior to that my last 4 month cycles have been 26 days.... I know you are supposed to start on CD8 and then bd every other day until your positive opk, but I am thinking this is based on a 28 day cycle? Does that mean I should start bd tonight (cd6) and then cd8, 10,11,12,14? Ah please help? If I'm to bd tonight, then I have to get cracking! Hahaha Baby dust to all!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

new mummy2010 said:


> ahhh yay sure lol!!

I have added you to my ttc buddies list :thumbup:



brillbride said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> :hi: never wow cool did you get to see your hubby around OV?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah doesnt our time have to come soon brillbride, its so unfair when some
> people dont even have to try. Im only on this one and my journal and
> a few others and thats about it so hard to keep up and see myself
> getting obsessed. Sometimes I stick to the plan and sometimes I dont
> have the CBFM too just depends how I feel as I have been on SMEP for
> about 6 cycles now and no luck yet xx
> 
> 
> Also need to mention last month when I was 4 days late had real bad OV
> pains worse than ever before strange that?
> 
> My CBFM on Ebay with 20 sticks was £40 bargain!
> 
> I bought my cbfm on ebay as well--but i was doing cb smileys and cheap opks and when i got my peak on fetility mon--i also got smiley face and positive on cheapie opk--all 3 correspond on same day so decided to give up on monitor as got sick of all the testing with it.....
> i have started progesterone cream this month after ov---just thought id try something new...
> i def believe in smep plan though--especially if there is a possibility of a low sperm count..xx
> hi new mommy and missy also:baby::baby:Click to expand...

Hi Brillbride :hi:



stardust22 said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Anywaysssss I want some ttc buddies hehe......can you be my fwend anywon? hehe
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

Added you to my ttc buddies list :thumbup:



wantingagirl said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Anywaysssss I want some ttc buddies hehe......can you be my fwend anywon? hehe
> 
> Of course!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Added you to my ttc buddies list :thumbup:

We just got back from a Spa Break. It was sooooo nice :happydance:. Had oooodles of pampering and massages, facials, manicures, pedicures, use of the therapy pools and the A La Carte Restaurant was to die for!!! mmmmmmm

I COULD HAVE LIVED THERE!!


----------



## brillbride

wel girlies--how is you all..duno what im goin 2 do now--no Big brother!! im 9dpo i think--not testing yet...
hi missy --new mummy. wanting a girl , stardust and all the rest a ye!!!!xxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I never watched big brother this time around lol x


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi Carnie welcome ,hey missy sounds nice and relaxing did you get some BD in!!

hi brill your doing well not testing he he
AFM smiley again today would make me day 17 if count my mc bleed as day1?? confused.com??
dying to be pregnant now now now lol........................


----------



## MissyMooMoo

new mummy - no we just cuddled lots and had a nice break haha


----------



## Louise1985

can i join your TTC gang? :)

im 1DPO and not looking forward to the long 2WW :(

:dust: to all :)


----------



## stardust22

brillbride said:


> wel girlies--how is you all..duno what im goin 2 do now--no Big brother!! im 9dpo i think--not testing yet...
> hi missy --new mummy. wanting a girl , stardust and all the rest a ye!!!!xxxxxx

Think I am 10DPO and I havnt tested!! are we being good or what LOL!
x Getting excited/nervous now though. I want it SOOOO bad

My Sister found out from a private scan yesterday that she is having a boy! so I can indulge in that, a little pain in my heart for my 2 little angels but I will be a happy auntie and it may end up being the next best thing to a mummy, if I never get that chance. There is me and my eve optomistic attitude again LOL


----------



## stardust22

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi Carnie welcome ,hey missy sounds nice and relaxing did you get some BD in!!
> 
> hi brill your doing well not testing he he
> AFM smiley again today would make me day 17 if count my mc bleed as day1?? confused.com??
> dying to be pregnant now now now lol........................

I counted bleeding from mc as day 1 and I ov'd one day later than I normally do so that sounds right hun.


----------



## ttcstill

Well ladies as if losing our baby was not enough, the pressure has built and built and during a night out of drinking both of us lost control..... it got bad I ended up trying to leave (stupid ) and he tried to stop me.... I got head butted and now have two black eyes!!!! I dont even know how to feel ..... I know it was an accident and partly my fault but I still dont like how this went down...... not even sure we need a baby after all of this..... URGHHHHHH!


----------



## new mummy2010

MissyMooMoo said:


> new mummy - no we just cuddled lots and had a nice break haha

:blush: yeah right lol BD all the way !!



Louise1985 said:


> can i join your TTC gang? :)
> 
> im 1DPO and not looking forward to the long 2WW :(
> 
> :dust: to all :)

Welcome Louise :hugs:, i am marking myself as 2 DPO today dreaded 2 ww arghhh x good luck x



stardust22 said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> wel girlies--how is you all..duno what im goin 2 do now--no Big brother!! im 9dpo i think--not testing yet...
> hi missy --new mummy. wanting a girl , stardust and all the rest a ye!!!!xxxxxx
> 
> 
> Think I am 10DPO and I havnt tested!! are we being good or what LOL!
> x Getting excited/nervous now though. I want it SOOOO bad
> 
> My Sister found out from a private scan yesterday that she is having a boy! so I can indulge in that, a little pain in my heart for my 2 little angels but I will be a happy auntie and it may end up being the next best thing to a mummy, if I never get that chance. There is me and my eve optomistic attitude again LOLClick to expand...

Hi stardust gosh your doing well not POAS :haha:x



ttcstill said:


> Well ladies as if losing our baby was not enough, the pressure has built and built and during a night out of drinking both of us lost control..... it got bad I ended up trying to leave (stupid ) and he tried to stop me.... I got head butted and now have two black eyes!!!! I dont even know how to feel ..... I know it was an accident and partly my fault but I still dont like how this went down...... not even sure we need a baby after all of this..... URGHHHHHH!

Ah Ttcstill thats tough going girl dont blame yourself maybe its just your emotions coming out but that dont condone two black eyes chin up sweetie hope your ok:hugs:x x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ttcstill - Sorry to hear things are not going so well. We are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Can you ovulate twice?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes I believe so....but this would be producing two eggs, hence twins or just one as two can conceive or just one where the other egg disintegrates apparently. Whys that?


----------



## new mummy2010

Quote:
Originally Posted by new mummy2010 
hello
i had a recent loss and believe i am about to O already 
i am looking for any buddies who maybe in same situation and ovulating around the same time?

classing first day of bleeding from mc as cycle day one and ferning on microscope looks ready to go!!

also could you check out my other thread too please thanks in advance 

Well ladies i am going to ask a silly question now.........

But is it poss to Ovulate twice in one cycle??
My reason for asking is referring to my journey since my loss,and the quoted first post of this thread above this one i had a few days of ferning on my saliva samples on like the 5 & 6th of september, and further along my journey did'nt start opk's untill 7th september and got smileys on 11th&12th of september leading me to believe i actually O'd on sunday 12th or maybe yesterday 13th ?? Please can anyone tell me whats going on? I know you only get ferning a day or two before OV thus called transitional and then complete covering when O'ing or day before!!

My boobies are so veiny today like when was preggo WTF is going on x
?

How are all you other girls doing?


----------



## new mummy2010

Hope you get that post lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

It seems possible that you may have done. I hope so!!!! So you believe the blood loss is due to the other egg and the egg that was ovulated too was conceived. So you would have had twins but now a singleton might still be in there? x


----------



## new mummy2010

No i hun i am meaning both of these have happened after my MC on the 27/8

Im lost


----------



## maggi_ttc

hey girls... 'm maggi.. new to the forum.. wud lik to join d SMEP family... :happydance:

abt me: I'm 30 and my husband is 31. I'm TTC for past 4 months with no luck.But I'm trying to get pregnant by this month with SMEP(sperm meets egg plan) help. According to SMEP, i should start intercourse every other day and during ovulation time i should do 3 days and then stop it. 
My periods were like avg 32days long. Every month few days difference are there. it ended up like 32/33/34/37/32 days long. as per online ovulation calendar, sep20 might be my ovulation day.so my chart for this month is- 

sep 
--- 
3-last period's first day 
10-did BD :sex: 
12- did BD :sex:
14- today have to do BD :sex:
16-wil do BD 

18,19,20-wil do BD daily-may be ovulating 

22-last try n stop 
[25],[28] - optional BD 

I am taking folic acid daily. I dont have any ovulation kit. Just following online ovulation calculater. 
I need your suggestions/tips to keep the sperm :spermy: all the time in so that even if i miss BD on the ovulation day for some reason, it should not be a big deal. 
btw, anyone tried this plan and got a baby without ovulation kit?! 

wish me luck! 

:dust:


----------



## brillbride

hi maggi and best of luck....xxx



new mummy2010 said:


> Hi Carnie welcome ,hey missy sounds nice and relaxing did you get some BD in!!
> 
> hi brill your doing well not testing he he
> AFM smiley again today would make me day 17 if count my mc bleed as day1?? confused.com??
> dying to be pregnant now now now lol........................




stardust22 said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> wel girlies--how is you all..duno what im goin 2 do now--no Big brother!! im 9dpo i think--not testing yet...
> hi missy --new mummy. wanting a girl , stardust and all the rest a ye!!!!xxxxxx
> 
> Think I am 10DPO and I havnt tested!! are we being good or what LOL!
> x Getting excited/nervous now though. I want it SOOOO bad
> 
> My Sister found out from a private scan yesterday that she is having a boy! so I can indulge in that, a little pain in my heart for my 2 little angels but I will be a happy auntie and it may end up being the next best thing to a mummy, if I never get that chance. There is me and my eve optomistic attitude again LOLClick to expand...

hi girls in 11dpo today and testing bfn--- i need some prayers at this stage--im cd 26 today-- i just want my 3 psychics to be right--all 3 said september ..every min is like a day---every day is like a year at the minute:( hi to the rest a yea!!


----------



## maggi_ttc

Thanks brillbride.... 
for ur test... dont worry... jus be cool n calm... share the good news with us.. :flower:

wish you luck and lots n lots of :dust:


----------



## brillbride

aw thanks again *maggi* and just in answer to your question---i havent seen too many on this site who havent used OPK's--i think we are all addicted to tests on here!!! 

In a way - they are a bad thing to start as you can start getting obsessed!!! lol

so enjoy not using them..lol...best of luck to you too and of course il keep you all updated--good news or bad!!!!XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Welcome Maggi hope you enjoy this thread. Lots of lovely ladies and lots to chat about. I have been ttc since Feb when I came off the pill and my cycles went from 28 - 30 - 34 - 37 back down to 22 then up to 26 now the last three have been 26/27 so I am happy about that. I am 41 and my OH is 33. If I don't fall pregnant by the end of this year I'm getting IUI. Thats my story. I wish you lots of luck! x

Hi brillbride - I haven't had the nerve to test yet but this cycle has felt different. I have VERY full VERY painful boobs that I need to hold just to take my bra off. They have been like that since 3 or 4 dpo. I have none of the usual golden colour CM which I usually do on the run up to AF. Its just pure white. It's really weird. I have not felt myself either, edgy and very short tempered with OH.

I am not testing until Saturday or Sunday


----------



## MissyMooMoo

new mummy2010 said:


> No i hun i am meaning both of these have happened after my MC on the 27/8
> 
> Im lost

I am not sure sorry. I wish I could help. Maybe discuss this with your doctor. :flower::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## brillbride

hi missy-how many dpo are you?? best of luck---xxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

10 or 11 dpo xx :hi: my lovely brillbride


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have just been chilled though thinking about my IUI in January and just relaxing and taking things easy and feeling relaxed and carefree about the whole thing. I am even thinking about not using OPK's or my stupid CBFM for the next 3 months and just :sex: whenever we want and enjoying the freedom of not being obsessed with OPK's. I don't really care if nothing happens for the next three months. I've never felt so carefree. lol

Ok so secretly yes...I would love that it MAY happen during this time. But my feelings are IF it does it does. No big deal if it doesn't cos my IUI is in January and I will have 3 or 4 of them and then go on to IVF. I have no doubt whatsoever that I won't get pregnant. I know I will. I am too determined!


----------



## kitkat04

well the witch got me 5days early!! but trying the SMEP properly this month as got my OPKs and a willing OH so bring on the BFP!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Good luck kitkat! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcstill

Okay ladies I am totally freaking out...... I had my MC on 8/25 stopped bleeding around 9/1 no spotting nothing...... how long does it take for hcg level s to go back to normal???? It has been three weeks today should I still have hcg in my system??


----------



## new mummy2010

ttcstill said:


> Okay ladies I am totally freaking out...... I had my MC on 8/25 stopped bleeding around 9/1 no spotting nothing...... how long does it take for hcg level s to go back to normal???? It has been three weeks today should I still have hcg in my system??

It could be possible hun due to how far along you were, mine took 9/10 days to dissapear and was only like 4-5 weeks:cry:

But on the other hand the happy thoughts im having for you mean you may be preggo again, i take it your asking as your tests are still positive huni? Hope your well x x


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi missy and Brill and welcome Maggie!!
I second what Brill said about OPK'S they are totally addictive think us girls would pee on anything resembling a test sometimes lol!!! Good luck hun x
WOW MIssy and Brill your doing so well holding out well done and hope it is both your month so much be lovely to see some BFP on here.
AFM thinking im just going to adjust my days a lil and try work out when my body reckoned it had af (MC) to make O day fit and so as i have an idea where the hell im upto, i think AF is due next wed or next sun, the day i go on hols heres wishing,hoping and praying for our BFP this month x x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow I hope you are preggo again!!!! They say its really easy to catch after mc


----------



## maggi_ttc

hey new mummy 2010.... i was really laughing at office about ur comment on OPK'S "would pee on anything resembling a test sometimes "... hahaha... :rofl:

ok... 'm done with sep 14th BDing as per SMEP chart... 
i heard that the lubricants wud kil the sperms.. so i stopped using lubs this month... but when i do BDing yesterday it was lil hurting b'coz of dryness, so i used very little 'Nivea body soft' on his n mine to make the BDing lil easy... just a bit not more... but i didnt use Nivea inside me... 
Nivea wil also kil the sperms?! :spermy:

my brother's wedding will be by Nov, my mom likes me to get pregnant before that b'coz al our friends and family members will be coming to wedding and wil ask me/my mom any 'good news' about my baby... 

my mom is worried that it wil hurt me and also about how to handle those people ... so 'm excited as well as lil worried .. :sad2:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

maggi - :hi: If you would like to use a really great sperm friendly lubricant then use Preseed. You can purchase this from Amazon or Ebay or other places. Just google Preseed. A lot of ladies on here swear by it because it has a PH level of about 7.5 or something which :spermy: love and they can swim easier in it and get to the egg that bit easier and quicker. A lot of ladies on here don't get sperm friendly CM (cervical mucus). They don't get EWCM (egg which cervical mucus) and have very hostile creamy maybe on the slightly acidic side which a ph level on the low side so sperm either immediately die or can't swim in it. Some ladies don't have any CM and that's painful with :sex: so they use Preseed. I myself have used it. It's great and you have peace of mind that, not only does it feel great and keeps you lubricated, but it also helps the sperm find the egg. You can use as much as you like or need inside and outside. I personally use lots inside. It comes with an applicator and you just push it inside like you do a tampon and release the plunger and walla! Done. Then :sex: and lots of it. xx

Oh and don't be worried. I have squeezed twins out 20 years ago and now I want to do it again. One of my twins is 19 and she just had a baby daughter and I was there at the birth and she said it felt like having a big spikey poo. lol. Laicee is now 7 months old and when I was talking to her the other day she said casually....it did hurt me mum, but I would do it again! I thought:dohh:


----------



## ttcstill

new mummy2010 said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies I am totally freaking out...... I had my MC on 8/25 stopped bleeding around 9/1 no spotting nothing...... how long does it take for hcg level s to go back to normal???? It has been three weeks today should I still have hcg in my system??
> 
> It could be possible hun due to how far along you were, mine took 9/10 days to dissapear and was only like 4-5 weeks:cry:
> 
> But on the other hand the happy thoughts im having for you mean you may be preggo again, i take it your asking as your tests are still positive huni? Hope your well x xClick to expand...

i was 15 weeks........ but after 3 weeks you would think if i was getting a positive it would be really faint..... this one is not real faint yet not real dark either.


we will see what happens.


----------



## maggi_ttc

MissyMooMoo... u kno wat, i'm in desert now with my DH near Dubai... the medical shops here doesnt have preseed ... they have normal lubs.. i feel really bad now .. people here imports from US/UK seems... :dohh:

hmmmm.... not sure when i wil also do a big spikey poo.... [-o&lt;

:sadangel:
Maggi...


----------



## new mummy2010

MissyMooMoo said:


> maggi - :hi: If you would like to use a really great sperm friendly lubricant then use Preseed. You can purchase this from Amazon or Ebay or other places. Just google Preseed. A lot of ladies on here swear by it because it has a PH level of about 7.5 or something which :spermy: love and they can swim easier in it and get to the egg that bit easier and quicker. A lot of ladies on here don't get sperm friendly CM (cervical mucus). They don't get EWCM (egg which cervical mucus) and have very hostile creamy maybe on the slightly acidic side which a ph level on the low side so sperm either immediately die or can't swim in it. Some ladies don't have any CM and that's painful with :sex: so they use Preseed. I myself have used it. It's great and you have peace of mind that, not only does it feel great and keeps you lubricated, but it also helps the sperm find the egg. You can use as much as you like or need inside and outside. I personally use lots inside. It comes with an applicator and you just push it inside like you do a tampon and release the plunger and walla! Done. Then :sex: and lots of it. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and don't be worried. I have squeezed twins out 20 years ago and now I want to do it again. One of my twins is 19 and she just had a baby daughter and I was there at the birth and she said it felt like having a big spikey poo. lol. Laicee is now 7 months old and when I was talking to her the other day she said casually....it did hurt me mum, but I would do it again! I thought:dohh:

LOL you DD sounds so funny Missy!! :haha::haha:
I hope we all get our BFP this month x x






ttcstill said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies I am totally freaking out...... I had my MC on 8/25 stopped bleeding around 9/1 no spotting nothing...... how long does it take for hcg level s to go back to normal???? It has been three weeks today should I still have hcg in my system??
> 
> It could be possible hun due to how far along you were, mine took 9/10 days to dissapear and was only like 4-5 weeks:cry:
> 
> But on the other hand the happy thoughts im having for you mean you may be preggo again, i take it your asking as your tests are still positive huni? Hope your well x xClick to expand...
> 
> i was 15 weeks........ but after 3 weeks you would think if i was getting a positive it would be really faint..... this one is not real faint yet not real dark either.
> 
> 
> we will see what happens.Click to expand...

Hi ttcstill any news on those tests got my fx'ed for you girl :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, so excited to start SMEP next week, I have me preseed at the ready... should I just start using it around my usual fertile time and the 3 days in the row and the final 4th day?

xxx


----------



## ttcstill

Tests appear to be getting darker but I think maybe it is just wishful thinking... yet I am afraid that the dr may be right and it may end up being bad if they are true positives...... uggggggghhhhh!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

What do you mean being bad TTcstill?


----------



## ttcstill

she told me not to get pregnant right away because it increases my chance of another miscarriage..... IDK I am soooo confused


----------



## ttcstill

Just went to the restroom and I see traces of blood so maybe that is creating a false positive...... I think I am cramping now too.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ok well in the UK here they say to start trying right away. In fact only the other day there was a big thing on the National News here saying....BIG BREAKTHOUGH and PROOF....women are no longer told to wait after a mc because research has shown that if they try again right after they have a much higher chance of falling pregnant. They also went on to say that if you have had a mc before that you are so many percent less chance of having one again. This is what was documented here on the new the other week. It was on the NATIONAL NEWS! Doctors here are telling women to try straight away after mc. I said that before to you. And I hope you are preggars my girl!!!! I really really hope so!!!!! I'm excited for you now!!!1 hehe


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I've just been to see my doctor and she has referred to me to FS. My appointment is on 14th Oct and I am going to ask for Clomid. 

I'm going to see what he is going to say and do first and if he says he is going to give me this then I will go for it. If he seems like he is not going to bother offering it to me I am going to mention it and ask for it. If he says no I will be asking for which reason. I have heard lots of good and no bad about this drug. Some women on Clomid Thread which I am now on, say it is a miracle drug. Well I need a miracle. I am 41 and OH is 33. We now been trying since Feb and nothing, nada. I went to see another psychic Anne Owen and she told me I will not fall pregnant without the HELP OF A DOCTOR. So I am taking my Fertility into my own hands whilst my shelf life is still valid haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohhh so you think AF is here? I love how you say rest room....we say toilet or bathroom...rest room is so much better!


----------



## ttcstill

Here are some pics the regulare photo is all three tests. then each individual test then one of all three inverted....... which test looks darker?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0179.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 7









IMAG0180.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0181.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0182.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0183.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 4magpies

After my MC I had positive HPT's for nearly 5 weeks.

I also kept bleeding for a very long time but this was down to infection, I would get your doc to check you over, you can have HPT's for a longer time if you have some tissue still left in there.

Hope your okay ttcstill. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## ttcstill

ughhhh pics are not great are they?


----------



## ttcstill

I delivered him and have had a check up already there was nothing in the uterus...... everything was back to normal.


----------



## new mummy2010

ttcstill said:


> Tests appear to be getting darker but I think maybe it is just wishful thinking... yet I am afraid that the dr may be right and it may end up being bad if they are true positives...... uggggggghhhhh!

Hey Ttcstill hope your ok you sound in limbo:shrug:, why dont you get yourself to the doctors and say you want your hcg blood levels doing i think this may be your definate answer hun(thats what i would do myself)
Other than that just keep testing but i think the above will be a better option i really hope you are preggo:happydance: x


----------



## new mummy2010

MissyMooMoo said:


> I've just been to see my doctor and she has referred to me to FS. My appointment is on 14th Oct and I am going to ask for Clomid.
> 
> I'm going to see what he is going to say and do first and if he says he is going to give me this then I will go for it. If he seems like he is not going to bother offering it to me I am going to mention it and ask for it. If he says no I will be asking for which reason. I have heard lots of good and no bad about this drug. Some women on Clomid Thread which I am now on, say it is a miracle drug. Well I need a miracle. I am 41 and OH is 33. We now been trying since Feb and nothing, nada. I went to see another psychic Anne Owen and she told me I will not fall pregnant without the HELP OF A DOCTOR. So I am taking my Fertility into my own hands whilst my shelf life is still valid haha

Its good missy that you are taking it into your own hands if we all sat around and waited for our bodies to give up and the doctors to finally agree to refeer we would be a right mess, i hope you get the clomid i dont really know much about it? My mums friend is taking it i thought it was to help you ovulate if you were'nt doing so ? :shrug: like i say im not up on it like you hun x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

new mummy2010 said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> I've just been to see my doctor and she has referred to me to FS. My appointment is on 14th Oct and I am going to ask for Clomid.
> 
> I'm going to see what he is going to say and do first and if he says he is going to give me this then I will go for it. If he seems like he is not going to bother offering it to me I am going to mention it and ask for it. If he says no I will be asking for which reason. I have heard lots of good and no bad about this drug. Some women on Clomid Thread which I am now on, say it is a miracle drug. Well I need a miracle. I am 41 and OH is 33. We now been trying since Feb and nothing, nada. I went to see another psychic Anne Owen and she told me I will not fall pregnant without the HELP OF A DOCTOR. So I am taking my Fertility into my own hands whilst my shelf life is still valid haha
> 
> Its good missy that you are taking it into your own hands if we all sat around and waited for our bodies to give up and the doctors to finally agree to refeer we would be a right mess, i hope you get the clomid i dont really know much about it? My mums friend is taking it i thought it was to help you ovulate if you were'nt doing so ? :shrug: like i say im not up on it like you hun xClick to expand...

It is to make you ovulate but they also give it to ladies who already do ovulate and are older like me to give us a bit of a kick start and produce stronger ovulation and bigger maturer follicles


----------



## new mummy2010

ah i see well anything to help is a bonus hey fx hun he will give it to you


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I will have to flutter my eyelashes lol


----------



## brillbride

hi girls--tammy after my last MC--i was having positives on tests for ages after and i couldnt wait for them 2 get negative again....even after a 1st period i had some hcg --but by time 2nd period came they were away...good luck anyhow

i am 13dpo and BFN-def out at this stage:( -NEVER GOIN 2 a psychic again EVER plus i was talking 2 someone who said they bring bad luck so def not doin that again


----------



## Melmel59

new mummy2010 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by new mummy2010
> hello
> i had a recent loss and believe i am about to O already
> i am looking for any buddies who maybe in same situation and ovulating around the same time?
> 
> classing first day of bleeding from mc as cycle day one and ferning on microscope looks ready to go!!
> 
> also could you check out my other thread too please thanks in advance
> 
> Well ladies i am going to ask a silly question now.........
> 
> But is it poss to Ovulate twice in one cycle??
> My reason for asking is referring to my journey since my loss,and the quoted first post of this thread above this one i had a few days of ferning on my saliva samples on like the 5 & 6th of september, and further along my journey did'nt start opk's untill 7th september and got smileys on 11th&12th of september leading me to believe i actually O'd on sunday 12th or maybe yesterday 13th ?? Please can anyone tell me whats going on? I know you only get ferning a day or two before OV thus called transitional and then complete covering when O'ing or day before!!
> 
> My boobies are so veiny today like when was preggo WTF is going on x
> ?
> 
> How are all you other girls doing?

I'm new to this thread. I remembered reading about smep on the site re: losses. I wanted to find it again and ended uphere:winkwink: 

I have 4 girls, a boy, delivered a girl stillborn at 24 weeks, and have 4 m/c's , not in a row. my last one was July 29. 

I also use saliva microscope and opk's. I will tell you that, just as the info i found on the internet----hormomes are wacky for a little while, usually until you get a period. My salivascope indicated full ferning 6 days after the m/c bleeding started, along with EWCM. that lasted 2-3days, then back to non-fertile, then fertile again, then not, then finally O'd on day 20---3-4 days later than normal. Plus, I had ferning AFTER O and up to 12DPO, which can happen when you're pregnant BUT I wasn't. It was just the extra estrogen still in my body.

It will be MUCH easier to track things after you get that first period. However, I hope that you'll be preggo, of course. Good luck!:thumbup:

And ttcstill, my heartgoes out to you. I hope you get answers soon. A scan or 2 separate hcg's will give you that. :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

Hey guys just wanted to update you..... I do beilieve I O'd on Tuesday and that what I am feeling now is ovulation pain....... you can check out my chart.... the tests are almost negative now..... praying for a strong swimmer from tues and weds and a very receptive eggy!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ttcstill- when i click on your chart it takes me to my own :shrug:

I am new to the thread but not the idea. :) I am trying SME this cycle. we are on 2nd night on BD, 1 more tom then skipping then 1 more.


----------



## new mummy2010

MissyMooMoo said:


> I will have to flutter my eyelashes lol

:winkwink: you always make me smile Missy x



brillbride said:


> hi girls--tammy after my last MC--i was having positives on tests for ages after and i couldnt wait for them 2 get negative again....even after a 1st period i had some hcg --but by time 2nd period came they were away...good luck anyhow
> 
> 
> 
> i am 13dpo and BFN-def out at this stage:( -NEVER GOIN 2 a psychic again EVER plus i was talking 2 someone who said they bring bad luck so def not doin that again


Sorry Brill still have my fx tho my proper BFP before MC was 17 DPO x x:hugs:



ttcstill said:


> Hey guys just wanted to update you..... I do beilieve I O'd on Tuesday and that what I am feeling now is ovulation pain....... you can check out my chart.... the tests are almost negative now..... praying for a strong swimmer from tues and weds and a very receptive eggy!

Hi TTCstill go spermys go !!! Hope you feel a lil better now you know or believe you have O'd. How are things with you and your hubby now huni x x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning ladies....:hi:


----------



## maggi_ttc

ok Ladies... yesterday (14th day-sep16) v did BDing ... though it hurted me coz of dryness n my DH was so tired , i forced him to do :sex: for baby... 
today sep-17 afternoon, i got egg white discharge.. this means 'm i ovulating today?
but as per O chart, i wil be O'ing around sep-20 or 21.. 
so i thought of :sex: from 18,19,20..if possible 21 also 
but now 'm confused.... :shrug:

so what should i do now? need ur help... 

:wacko:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

maggi_ttc said:


> ok Ladies... yesterday (14th day-sep16) v did BDing ... though it hurted me coz of dryness n my DH was so tired , i forced him to do :sex: for baby...
> today sep-17 afternoon, i got egg white discharge.. this means 'm i ovulating today?
> but as per O chart, i wil be O'ing around sep-20 or 21..
> so i thought of :sex: from 18,19,20..if possible 21 also
> but now 'm confused.... :shrug:
> 
> so what should i do now? need ur help...
> 
> :wacko:

Egg which discharge does not always mean you are ovulating. I get this for 4 to 5 days before ovulation and so do a lot of ladies on here. It's normal. On the day of ovulation I actually do not get egg white anymore. It starts to go white again and lotiony. So you don't need to panic. You're probably on the run up to ovulation. Keep an eye on your cm and I am sure it will be ewcm for a few days until ovulation x


----------



## maggi_ttc

oh ok Thanks Missy.. 
i also thought may be some amount of :spermy: boys came out from last night :sex: 

so, do u think i wil get ewcm for next 3 days and as per SMEP chart, i wil be O'ing on sep20 or 21 ? 
b'coz i alweys get yellow color discharge... only today i got this ewcm.. 
so concentrating more on my body ... 

i dont have OPK's, how i wil make sure that i'm O'ing on sep21.. any tips?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hiya everyone. 

I've been following SMEP down to a tee this cycle. I had my Positive OPK yesterday which was CD18 was so excited!!! So lots of :sex: for me and DH!!!

I've been getting O cramps/twinges for the last two days. Is this a good sign that I will ovulate?

I'm feeling really positive this Cycle!! 

Love & :dust: to everyone 

xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

maggi_ttc said:


> oh ok Thanks Missy..
> i also thought may be some amount of :spermy: boys came out from last night :sex:
> 
> so, do u think i wil get ewcm for next 3 days and as per SMEP chart, i wil be O'ing on sep20 or 21 ?
> b'coz i alweys get yellow color discharge... only today i got this ewcm..
> so concentrating more on my body ...
> 
> i dont have OPK's, how i wil make sure that i'm O'ing on sep21.. any tips?

It would be better to go off your body if you can't get opk's. xx lots of :dust: to you x


----------



## brillbride

new mummy2010 said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> I will have to flutter my eyelashes lol
> 
> :winkwink: you always make me smile Missy x
> 
> 
> 
> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> hi girls--tammy after my last MC--i was having positives on tests for ages after and i couldnt wait for them 2 get negative again....even after a 1st period i had some hcg --but by time 2nd period came they were away...good luck anyhow
> 
> 
> 
> i am 13dpo and BFN-def out at this stage:( -NEVER GOIN 2 a psychic again EVER plus i was talking 2 someone who said they bring bad luck so def not doin that againClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Brill still have my fx tho my proper BFP before MC was 17 DPO x x:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys just wanted to update you..... I do beilieve I O'd on Tuesday and that what I am feeling now is ovulation pain....... you can check out my chart.... the tests are almost negative now..... praying for a strong swimmer from tues and weds and a very receptive eggy!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi TTCstill go spermys go !!! Hope you feel a lil better now you know or believe you have O'd. How are things with you and your hubby now huni x xClick to expand...

thanks new muummy--its always good to have hope..xx

hi missymoo. tammy and maggi and the rest

i find EPO gives me egg white cm

any word from never together?X


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi Brill :hi: no I haven't seen anything of Nevertogether on here for a bit now hmmm. I was wondering that myself too the other day. I hope she is ok. How are you Brill?


----------



## brillbride

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hi Brill :hi: no I haven't seen anything of Nevertogether on here for a bit now hmmm. I was wondering that myself too the other day. I hope she is ok. How are you Brill?

hi missy moo--yea hope never together is ok--im sure she is

ock im struggling on!! bit depressed didnt get my bFp this month--did everything possible --was so positive etc and still nothing...stil waitin on AF to come along but i know im def def out..how is your good self??
xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww sorry you didn't get your :bfp: but I am sure this month will be your month. I have sore boobs and been getting lots of pure white cm but that's all really. If Af doesn't show her ugly face tomorrow or sunday I will test on Monday or Tuesday x


----------



## brillbride

ooo lots of luck missy moo--- hope your AF doesnt come missy !!! we are around the same time--
im getting a few niggling pains so should be on its way soon....prob 2mor morn now
want to be soooooooooooooo positive this month.xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

brillbride said:


> ooo lots of luck missy moo--- hope your AF doesnt come missy !!! we are around the same time--
> im getting a few niggling pains so should be on its way soon....prob 2mor morn now
> want to be soooooooooooooo positive this month.xx

My cycles are 27 days. How long are yours Brill? x


----------



## brillbride

mine can be anywhere between 27, 28 or 29..i took progesterone cream this cycle to try something new -only downfall is-it makes AF come a few days later than normal ---:( wont take this month:)X


----------



## maggi_ttc

Lots of luck to Missy and Brill.... :dust:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww thanks Maggi....Morning everyone :hi:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

well of course DH had to screw up the SME plan, :lol: we skipped a day, but i managed to corral him into yesterday. Now just to cover today and we are good.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! I did the sperm meets egg plan this month. followed everything perfectly. I got my smiley face on monday, so bd'd monday, tuesday, wednesday and friday. I had also been doing the bd every 2 days from Day 8 so we actually had done it the day before our smiley face too. hope it works! I can test sept 28 according to the plan.

ive been reading people saying that its the sperm deposited before ovulation is the winner, what do you think of that? if thats the case why are we bd'ing 4 times after the postive ovulation test. 

also when you get the positive ovulation test how does it work....could it be that you are ovulating that day or more likely the next day? or can the test be positive and you have already ovulated? i dont understand how it measures.

good luck everyone!!


----------



## ttcstill

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ttcstill- when i click on your chart it takes me to my own :shrug:
> 
> I am new to the thread but not the idea. :) I am trying SME this cycle. we are on 2nd night on BD, 1 more tom then skipping then 1 more.

I am not sure what I did wrong then..... can someone please explain to me how to post the link properly?



new mummy2010 said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> I will have to flutter my eyelashes lol
> 
> :winkwink: you always make me smile Missy x
> 
> 
> 
> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> hi girls--tammy after my last MC--i was having positives on tests for ages after and i couldnt wait for them 2 get negative again....even after a 1st period i had some hcg --but by time 2nd period came they were away...good luck anyhow
> 
> 
> 
> i am 13dpo and BFN-def out at this stage:( -NEVER GOIN 2 a psychic again EVER plus i was talking 2 someone who said they bring bad luck so def not doin that againClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Brill still have my fx tho my proper BFP before MC was 17 DPO x x:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys just wanted to update you..... I do beilieve I O'd on Tuesday and that what I am feeling now is ovulation pain....... you can check out my chart.... the tests are almost negative now..... praying for a strong swimmer from tues and weds and a very receptive eggy!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi TTCstill go spermys go !!! Hope you feel a lil better now you know or believe you have O'd. How are things with you and your hubby now huni x xClick to expand...

Thanks but I am still not sure what is going on, as far as things at home well.... they are strained. I know that it will take time and although I would rather them not I know trust is gone and it is going to take a very long time for me to forgive him.


----------



## maggi_ttc

Hi Sarah... I have to start that mission BDing from today.. actually as per ovulation chart, 'm going to ovulate around 20/21... so i have to do :sex: 4days from today 18,19,20,21 then 23 ... workwise i wil be too busy also... uff.. not sure how i'm gonna deal with this... but wat ever it is, 'm gonna do it 100% .. 

I'm not using OPK .. not sorry i ccouldnt help you .. but as far as i know, u never know the exact moment the egg is released.. so the :spermy: should be there when egg is released ... for maximum chances, we do BDing around the ovulation time... :nope: nobody wants to miss a chance.. 

I think you didnt miss your chance ... so all the best :thumbup:

btw, you used any pre-seed something?


Maggi
:dust: to all...


----------



## sarahincanada

maggi_ttc said:


> Hi Sarah... I have to start that mission BDing from today.. actually as per ovulation chart, 'm going to ovulate around 20/21... so i have to do :sex: 4days from today 18,19,20,21 then 23 ... workwise i wil be too busy also... uff.. not sure how i'm gonna deal with this... but wat ever it is, 'm gonna do it 100% ..
> 
> I'm not using OPK .. not sorry i ccouldnt help you .. but as far as i know, u never know the exact moment the egg is released.. so the :spermy: should be there when egg is released ... for maximum chances, we do BDing around the ovulation time... :nope: nobody wants to miss a chance..
> 
> I think you didnt miss your chance ... so all the best :thumbup:
> 
> btw, you used any pre-seed something?
> 
> 
> Maggi
> :dust: to all...

hi maggi! I didnt use anything like that, but I am going to purchase if it didnt work this month. are you using it?


----------



## maggi_ttc

No Sarah.. 'm not using anything since i heard it might kil the sperms... except pre-seed.... but i dont get pre-seed here in dubai... so just trying naturally this month n next month... if its not working then Nov i'm going to India for my brother's wedding... i told my brother to get it for me from Australia.. hoping this year, something good should happen to me... :cry:

and i hope this is your month... :flower:


----------



## maggi_ttc

ok... sep18 - saturday night i was waiting for my DH to come home after his work... he came around 2 in the night... i already informed him that we have to BD tonight as per the chart... infact we have to start BDing from tonight 18,19,20,21 since i may ovulate on 20/21... he agreed to it as 'm following the SMEP ... 
But then after he came back home, he was talking to his friend and delayed til 3 ... :growlmad: i really got angry since i have to go to office by sunday morning so i have to get up by 6.30.. hardly i can sleep for 3 hrs... since i got angry he also was shouting at me for useless reasons... so we didnt do BDing last night :cry: he was happily sleeping... i cried whole night that he didnt know (i hate myself for crying but stil i cant control since i'm so soft by nature ) .. 

i'm really pissed off... i lost my sleep last nit n frustrated tat y the hell he started fighting on this time(ovulation time) ... b'coz if he fights he never asks for sorry even if the mistake is his... i hv to wait til my angry goes away by not talking to him for few days... if this happens, i cant do BDing this time on my ovulation time .. :sad2: 
I think i'm more interested in baby than him .. i feel like i should stop doing BD for this month and lets see how he reacts when AF comes.. but then i wil really feel bad if i miss this month chances.... 
help me plz... wat should i do now???? 

:sadangel: Maggi...


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

dh gets like that for months. Hell BS around O and well miss it by a day or two. Makes me angry! Why cant they just get with the program!


----------



## maggi_ttc

i started BDing from cd8 and almost SMEP is over if we do this O' time BDing.. now he is spoiling everything... all my effort of charting and spending hell lot of time in reading things for TTC etc., are gone waste now ... 

Since he has diff shifts of work, i alweys has to wait for him to come home n do BDing after his work... he wil say no to do BDing before he goes to work... b'coz he never commits anything before he goes to work.. so even if he comes on mid nit or odd time, i used to wake up for BDing n lost lot of my sleep this month just for baby... why the hell he is not understanding... :cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Maggi - I feel so angry for you too. Try to get some quiet time with him, just him and you and tell him how you feel. Tell him it is making you upset and how much it means to you. You need to talk to him and try not to get angry and argue. Stay calm. 

I hope you can sort this out.:flower:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Maggi - Just so you know when I was telling my OH we gotta :sex: this night and that night, he didn't like it cos he said it took all the fun and excitement out of it. He found it a lot of pressure and a lot of men do if you just say...Oh we have to :sex: tonight. What I think works best is if you do not tell them ANYTHING about the SMEP and just keep it to yourself. When it comes to the nights you have to :sex: seduce him, wear something GORGEOUS, SEXY, SLUTTY EVEN!!! lol. Make it so hot he can't say no. Seduce him and sweep him off his feet. Tell him you are Mega horny and you don't even know why. Do not mention Ovulation or babies. Act like a total seductress. I did this and trust me it gets better results. Men don't want to know about SMEP or Ovulation, they are not interested, but they ARE interested in hot raw sultry :sex: LOL 

So keep it all to yourself and don't tell him nada. lol 

Soon you will both be happy with your :bfp:


----------



## Beth_welshy

My DH has made an argument about :sex: the last three nights!! Those three nights were essential as I'd had a Positive OPK. We did :sex: but it wasn't loving at all!!! 
Think your right Missy they don't need to know about SMEP or Ovulation!!! 
He thinks u can fall pregnant at any time of the month so it will happen when it happens. Think he needs to read some books and have a look on here. 
MEN!!!!

Good Luck with ur BFPs and Stubborn men

Love & :dust: 

xxx


----------



## maggi_ttc

Missy - :flower: i got my smile back when i saw your reply... thnx :hugs:

I marked the BDing days in the calendar so that even if he is not interested , after seeing that chart , i thought he wil make it happen... but then as you said, he must be feeling this SMEP as a burden / duty to finish without fail... 

hmmm.. to be honest even i feel the same pain at some point of time but then if i see any cute lil baby face, i feel excited n dont feel that as pain .. :baby: :kiss:

next month, 'm gonna hide the SMEP plan :winkwink: 
but this month its gone just b'coz of him... 
so i wanna hit him like -> :bike:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yeah men are on a different planet when it comes to all this. You are right they think it's going to happen it will. etc etc. You can tell them all about ovulation and the lifespan of the egg and all that but although they look like they are listening half of the time, the lights on but NOBODY'S HOME! But if you walk into the room in something sexy and suggestive ........ THE LIGHTS ON,,,,,THEIR BRAINS IN THEIR TROUSERS!,.,,,, . lol. MEN!!!


----------



## maggi_ttc

Men alweys think that we dont know anything .. but they forget to realize that women are more sensible than Men ..we know where their Brains are .. 

:rofl: THEIR BRAINS ARE IN THEIR TROUSERS :rofl:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

maggi_ttc said:


> Men alweys think that we dont know anything .. but they forget to realize that women are more sensible than Men ..we know where their Brains are ..
> 
> :rofl: THEIR BRAINS ARE IN THEIR TROUSERS :rofl:

Yes and I know this sounds nasty but in a way, we have one up on men, because we as the stronger sex are able to keep logical about these things and we can seduce them and them being the weaker sex will give in and be seduced because of their brains being in their trousers. But our brains are right in our heads at all times. WE ARE THE STRONGER SEX MAGGI - SEE! :shhh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Even in the early stages of :spermy: the women win there too lol. The female :spermy: might swim slower but only because we are clever and we conserve all our energy and then we live longer, whereas all the male :spermy: go at it hammer and tongues and swim too fast and then they end up tired out and they don't live as long as all the clever lil female :spermy:. Even at that stage we win hands down again hehe:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Poor men eh :awww::awww::awww:


----------



## maggi_ttc

Missy- you know what... he called me to ask some phone number from my mobile.. he talked to me as if nothing happened last night... alweys he does lik this.. i talk to him just like that but unhappily ..:shrug:

uff... btw, After talking about these Men in our forum, i'm bit relaxed now Missy... i felt like i blasted my DH :happydance:

as my mom says - be calm n wait for ur turn, :football:
b'coz Men has to come back to us(both physically n mentally) for sure on bed time.. no other go...


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well I am glad I have made you feel more relaxed Maggi.:flower:

I don't know what I have done but I am in agony with my shoulder. I must have slept funny on it or something but I am in such agony with it :dohh:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi Missy i see no AF yet:happydance: fx,ed!

Ah Maggie i second what Missy says they can be so dumb its only cos your asking for it if the shoe was on the other foot they would expect us to drop our knickers straight away!!:devil:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi Missy i see no AF yet:happydance: fx,ed!
> 
> Ah Maggie i second what Missy says they can be so dumb its only cos your asking for it if the shoe was on the other foot they would expect us to drop our knickers straight away!!:devil:

No :witch: yet. Hangin in there lol

I know it's so wrong how they expect that lol

Hope are you today my lovely? :flower:


----------



## ttcstill

Missy- how do i fix the link to my chart????


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ttcstill - Sorry that's one thing I have never done, charting. I have no idea:nope:

Does anybody else know how this can be done?


----------



## maggi_ttc

'm back to home from office.. DH is watching sports in tv.... didnt talk ... he preparred his tea for himself n had infront of me... then he wil get ready n goto night shift today.....

so i'm 100% sure this month the plan is just wasted by him... :cry:


----------



## maggi_ttc

hey Missy - just to check the chances for this month... i know this may be a stupid question.. :dohh: but stil i wud lik to check it with u ...

as per SMEP , did every other day BDing from cd8 and I did BDing on sep 16 - Thursday ... as per O' chart, i may be ovulate around 20/21 which is Monday.... i dont think so me n my DH wil be compromised before that.. :growlmad:

so tel me, wat are my chances? wil tat lil :spermy: live that long ? i mean for 4 or 5 days long to catch the egg...? 

:sadangel:

Maggi


----------



## MissyMooMoo

maggi_ttc said:


> hey Missy - just to check the chances for this month... i know this may be a stupid question.. :dohh: but stil i wud lik to check it with u ...
> 
> as per SMEP , did every other day BDing from cd8 and I did BDing on sep 16 - Thursday ... as per O' chart, i may be ovulate around 20/21 which is Monday.... i dont think so me n my DH wil be compromised before that.. :growlmad:
> 
> so tel me, wat are my chances? wil tat lil :spermy: live that long ? i mean for 4 or 5 days long to catch the egg...?
> 
> :sadangel:
> 
> Maggi

Well yes of course if your CM is not hostile and EWCM and the :spermy: love it and can therefore live in it for 5 days (even 7 I have read) so yes it is always possible. Nothing is impossible. Just think of those young girls that do it once and end up preggars where they just had :sex: that once and "wam, bam, ty, Maaaam". So the answer is yes Maggi, the sperms can live in your cm as long as it is fertile cm x


----------



## maggi_ttc

hmmm hoping for the best atleast from :spermy: ... plz :spermy: do ur best n make me happy... so tat i dont need to beg my DH.. huh.. :dohh:


----------



## stardust22

Hi Everyone.

I dont do the SMEP anymore. Stopped after a few months when I realised my cycles were long and it was just exhausting me. Anyway I bought a CBFM and last month had a very early (chemical) pregnancy. Today I got my BFP on a digital and it came up 2-3 weeks. I am in total shock. its been a year since I started. 2 angels and alot of heartache along the way. I am far from out of the woods yet and I feel very anxious and cant get too excited. I hope you dont mind me coming on to tell you. But many of you may remember me.

I am 18DPO and only tested today. I couldnt face testing early and so glad I never did.

I havent had many symtoms and apart from tired and ratty. Had some spotting on 11DPO and lots of creamy cm from 6dpo-9dpo and also twinges down below from 6-10dpo.


----------



## new mummy2010

congrats stardust i remember you x x

Where is Missy? any news girl x


----------



## ttcstill

Congrats Stardust!!!!! How is LuckyD doing I see she got her BFP too!!!! I undersatnd the heartache I got my BFP in May and lost him in AUgust...... Hoping GOD has a great plan that will bless us with a miracle baby!


----------



## stardust22

Thank you hun,

I am so so sorry for your loss. I was just reading what happened and its really upsetting. You have been through such a hard time and it just makes me hope and pray that the future will be better for us both.

Time heals a little but the pain just never seems to go away does it. I suffer badly with anxiety since my loss in January. I was 13 weeks and that was bad enough but what you went through is just terrible.

Big hugs to you.

Lucky is doing great. we stalk each others journals on here LOL.
x


----------



## stardust22

Hello Missy
:flower:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey stardust!!! I REMEMBER YOU:flower::thumbup:

:winkwink: And Congratulations!!!

So happy for you :happydance::happydance:

We are having a chill cycle this cycle because I was 2 days late last cycle and I really thought I was gonna get my :bfp: but :witch: hit me yesterday morning at 6.00am :cry: but I know our time will come soon. But we have now decided to have a chill cycle where I have ditched all my OPK's and CBFM has been pushed into a drawer. I have even got rid of my ticker on here so I have no idea what day I am on in my cycle. I have heard many girls get their :bfp: this way so lets see what happens :winkwink:. I have an appointment with a FS on 14th Oct which I am very much looking forwards to. I might get some answers then. But I have just booked a consultation for January at University College London for us both to get the ball rolling with IUI and IVF. I'm not even nervous anymore about General Anethetic....I just want it done now! Times running out and I want our baby :baby::baby::crib:

On the plus side if I don't get my :bfp: by Christmas at least I can have a few drinks on Christmas day:drunk: :headspin::rofl:


----------



## new mummy2010

Ah Missy gutted she got you think she may be on her way for me too gutted x x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I hate her guts lol


----------



## stardust22

Bloody witch!!! she always gets you when you least expect it. In june I was 5 days late and so so convinced it was my month. That was probably the worst one so far. this month I really really did not expect to get my bfp. I never tested early and it was the best feeling ever. I think that seeing the witch is better than a NOT PREGNANT or no line :cry:

I wont say all the old sayings in trying to make it all better. It sucks and thats that. Its not fair we all have to wait so long and have babies taken away either. 

Lots and lots of sticky baby dust to all
x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww thanks stardust. It's amazing how we all keep on going on and on and on. We have to though don't we. We have to get on with it and be strong. It is all so unfair


----------



## maggi_ttc

oh no Missy.... i kno how you would have felt... :hugs:

I thought Aug was my month since my AF never delayed for 1 week... but then she came wild... 

this month as you know, fight with DH and couldnt do :sex: on O' time... but i managed to do yesterday and i hope today also ... but without any hopes.. 

I took DH to Apple Bee's for lunch n explained him calmly about what happened to baby thing b'coz of this stupid fight... Good thing is, DH felt bad about spoiled my SMEP this month.. 

Lets see.... 

lots of :dust:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi Maggi!!!! Missed you! I want to go to Apple Bees tooooo hehe. I bet Dubai is a beautiful Country. What food do they do at Apple Bees then? Sounds like a cool place. Love the name. 

Wow my :witch: has never been later than 2 days. A week is a lot! 

I just want us all to get :bfp: :bfp: . I Just want it to happen lol!!!!

It is nice that DH felt bad about spoiling your SMEP. I think sometimes they just don't understand how much we think about it. Even obsessing sometimes:blush:


----------



## maggi_ttc

hey Missy :hugs: ... 
I live near Dubai.. Dubai is a happening place like NY... But its so hot here al the time.. no rain at al.. :grr:
I live here just for my husband since he works in Qatar Airlines :plane: ...and i work in IT project manager :comp:.... but i dont like this place at al.. life is so boring here.. 

so after baby, we are planning to settle either in Canada(his sister lives there) or Australia(my brother lives there)... :happydance:

So everything is based on the baby now .. :baby:

btw, DH knows my O' time is over now, but stil DH himself came last night n told me shal we do :sex: and see any luck ...
and he said he wants a baby like me and not like him... b'coz he is short tempered and i'm soft n good nature(i dont kno but he says )... I really dont know how to react at him :haha: ... 

Apple Bees - you are from NJ? i feel world wide the do the same food ..no change.. but here drinks are not allowed ... except that everything is same...


----------



## 4magpies

My OH's best friend lives in Dubai, he works for emirates. We have never been but seen plenty of pictures.

I start my SMEP tonight! Whoopee!!

xxx


----------



## maggi_ttc

Missy.. what do you think about my chances this month... :nope:/ :baby:

as per O' chart - i wud hv Ovulated sep20/21 which is Monday n Tuseday..
I did BDing sep 16-Thursday, and gap for 3-4 days... then did BDing on sep20 night and sep21 night... 

not sure whether its on time or after Ovulation.. may be i do BDing again today or tomorrow for just my satisfaction...

any tips?


----------



## maggi_ttc

4magpies- I wish you good luck with SMEP... hope this month is yours...

lots of :dust: to you too...


----------



## 4magpies

Thank you, I hope it is yours too. And to your post above I would still say you are in with a chance. 

xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

maggi_ttc said:


> hey Missy :hugs: ...
> I live near Dubai.. Dubai is a happening place like NY... But its so hot here al the time.. no rain at al.. :grr:
> I live here just for my husband since he works in Qatar Airlines :plane: ...and i work in IT project manager :comp:.... but i dont like this place at al.. life is so boring here..
> 
> so after baby, we are planning to settle either in Canada(his sister lives there) or Australia(my brother lives there)... :happydance:
> 
> So everything is based on the baby now .. :baby:
> 
> btw, DH knows my O' time is over now, but stil DH himself came last night n told me shal we do :sex: and see any luck ...
> and he said he wants a baby like me and not like him... b'coz he is short tempered and i'm soft n good nature(i dont kno but he says )... I really dont know how to react at him :haha: ...
> 
> Apple Bees - you are from NJ? i feel world wide the do the same food ..no change.. but here drinks are not allowed ... except that everything is same...

Hiya Maggi :hi: I hope you get to move to Canada or Australia....wow!! :thumbup:

No I live in the UK and we do not have this Apple Bees here. But I love the name of it. Maybe it is like a Little Chef or and Beefeater or Harvester, we have those :haha:

Awww that's not fair that they don't do alcohol. Do you miss it? :winkwink:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: 4 magpies:flower:


----------



## ttcstill

Okay ladies here is the situation, yesterday and the day before I had light discharge that was very dark brown in color I was convinced that it was the begining of AF but I never saw more than a small amount and it has now stopped. I marked light on my chart and now it has started my cycle over but I am not seeing anything else at this time...... what should I do now?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

hmmmmm I would do what you did, mark as light and then just wait and use OPK in a few days to see if you get a pos x


----------



## ttcstill

She had kicked in the door and is now sitting here having :coffee: with me lol.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Who kicked in the door?


----------



## new mummy2010

hi missy and maggie and tammy

well by cycle days af should be here today or sunday by O day??

my boobies are big and veiny and strange taste in mouth x x 

maggie-still think you could of caught eggy xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow newmummy those sounds like good symptoms if you ask me!:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

just feel totally not though arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Feeling out is another symptom they say lol


----------



## 4magpies

Started SMEP last night! Yeeeeeeey!

xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

Well im trying to decide when to test MIssy

14 DPO on sunday

or by cycle days since MC started AF is officially 2 days late 

all this bearing in mind last time i got real faint positive on 14 DPO & my proper BFP on 17 DPO so what should i do girls??

I know now is way to early got funny twingey stabbing pains today on both sides on and off not af type, (or that might be wishful thinking)

I wanna know now now!!!!

I go away on saturday morning real early would love to go with a BFP and not AF


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I would personally leave it a few more days and then test. FX for you hun:thumbup::thumbup::flower:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies. 

I'm 7DPO today after following SMEP. 
I've been having sore boobs since 3dpo but over the last few days they have constantly been errect.

I've also just noticed that i have white nodules under the skin of my nipples like milk is there
Whats that all about?

Thanx xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi Beth sounds promising. I have heard your areolas change when you are pregnant! x


----------



## ttcstill

Sounds like a lot of promising symptoms today!!!! I am CD2 yay for me! I am so ready to to hit CD8 I just want to get busy moving on! I am tired of hurting and feeling all the lose constantly. Hurry Up OV and BFP!


----------



## StarlitHome

Going to be using a laid back form of the SME plan - no opks, some charting if I figure it out, mostly lots of :sex: :haha: 

:) :hi:


----------



## maggi_ttc

uff...this and next week will be hectic week at office for me.... 

newmummy - i'm happy for you :happydance: 
I would leave it a few more days to test... i kno u cant wait :flower:

lots of :dust: to new...




How is Missy doing???? :wave:


----------



## maggi_ttc

*Missy,Newmummy* - i'm 4DPO now... 
as you know that i couldnt do :sex: on my O' day(fight with DH:growlmad:), i lost hope for this month already... :cry:

lets c...


----------



## maggi_ttc

:hi: to *starlithome*... even i didnt use OPK's .. just trying by charting myself..
hope it works for us...

*Beth*- Baby :baby: is on the way to your home then... happy for you.. :flower: 


lots of :dust: to you and all...


----------



## Beth_welshy

Looks like AF got me at only 8DPO so my LP is too short. It looked so promising yesterday. 

Love & :dust:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi Maggi - my fx for you hunny bunny!!! I still think :spermy: will meet your eggy! 

Beth welshy - sorry for the nasty ugly :witch: we all hate her! :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sorry BETH hate witch!!

Wel girls off on my hols in morning 4am;-( early flight arghhhh

Got zilcho symptoms today either way feel totally out dont want af on my hols no no no 

Will try and check in on hols with my lovely ladies will miss you all x x

FX'ed Maggi x x


----------



## maggi_ttc

oh no Beth.. somebody should kill this :witch: soon.. :shrug:

newmummy - take care of yourself.. :plane: 

heya missy - :hugs: lets hope for the best then.. 

even i wanna do :happydance: soon ...

fx x x


----------



## StarlitHome

maggi_ttc said:


> :hi: to *starlithome*... even i didnt use OPK's .. just trying by charting myself..
> hope it works for us...

Fingers crossed and :dust: for us! And :dust: for everyone else too :)


----------



## ttcstill

StarlitHome said:


> Going to be using a laid back form of the SME plan - no opks, some charting if I figure it out, mostly lots of :sex: :haha:
> 
> :) :hi:




maggi_ttc said:


> :hi: to *starlithome*... even i didnt use OPK's .. just trying by charting myself..
> hope it works for us...
> 
> *Beth*- Baby :baby: is on the way to your home then... happy for you.. :flower:
> 
> 
> lots of :dust: to you and all...

Charting is easy just click on my chart link and you can sign up at fertility friend from there I pay for the VIP membership because it is sooooooooo much better and very informative.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ttcstill - have you seen any posts from nevertogether lately. She hasn't posted in a while. Getting worried. Hoping she is ok


----------



## ttcstill

I haven't I hope she got her BFP and is busy trying to get her and the hubby together...... I am sure she is okay...... lets all just pray for her and hope wherever she may be that she is happy and safe!


----------



## Beth_welshy

AF hasn't made a full appearance yet. 
Had brown spotting after initial red blood then. Had brown spotting today until BM which was some more red blood and just brown spotting since. 

I'm so confused!! Could it now be IB or early AF??? Ahhhhh

Love & :dust:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ttcstill - Yes I so hope she has got together with hubby and that they got their :bfp:. We will all pray for her and her safety x


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi: everyone!

How are you all? 

Tammy what a gorge picture, when did you get married?

Missy how are you? I havent heard from nevertogether but I havent been 
on for a few weeks, a couple of things to sort out. Anyone heard from Brillbride?

New Mummy enjoy your hols and hope stinky witch didnt get you!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

wantingagirl said:


> :hi: everyone!
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> Tammy what a gorge picture, when did you get married?
> 
> Missy how are you? I havent heard from nevertogether but I havent been
> on for a few weeks, a couple of things to sort out. Anyone heard from Brillbride?
> 
> New Mummy enjoy your hols and hope stinky witch didnt get you!

No not heard anything from Brillbride either :nope: Hope she's ok x


----------



## wantingagirl

yeah me too hun, however I was away for a couple of weeks getting my head sorted and fixing a few issues so maybe she just needed a couple of days out im hoping. I worry all the time xx


----------



## maggi_ttc

heya... wazap... 

mmmm.... 7DPO today... Oct 3 - expecting AF.. so 6 more days to go..

but today evening i feel lil high in temprature... mild abdomen pain.. like cramping before periods... but not much... very mild.. 

usually i started having cramping,body pain,back pain etc 3-4 days before my AF.. :wacko:

whatever, lets c... :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

fingers cross for you Maggi Moo Moo! xxx


----------



## maggi_ttc

Missy -dont know why but i'm lil scared now :wacko: 

whoz gonna win this Sep 2010 race.... 

????? :spermy: :baby: :witch: ????

fx


----------



## babydream

Hi Ladies,

I've finally found your thread, i've been looking for a smep thread for ages but gosh, 571pages??? No way i could ever read all the posts. I'm on cd7 so i'm starting it tomorrow, got conceive + and waiting for my softcups. My cycles were irregular and very long for a couple of years but finally got back to normal 28days for the last 3months. I'm really hoping for a bfp. DH knows the plan, thank god he's supportive. 

Good luck and babydust xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,
I'm thinking off trying the SMEP this month!

Just received my OPK which I have never used before and will start temping from tomorrow also!

Babydreams, I'm in a similar cycle to you do u want to cycle buddy?

Fx'd for us all! :)


----------



## babydream

I'd love to coral11680! I'm so excited! i think my softcups are coming tomorrow, i'm a bit scared of them tho, no idea how to use them. I never temp either, how do you do that? do you use an ordinary thermometer?? I sound a total daft, don't I? Sorry


----------



## coral11680

Hi babydream,
Don't be silly I never knew about any of this stuff until I cam onto this site!

I have never took temps before and tomorrow will be my first day. I ordered some ovulation sticks and a basal body thermometer( you need this kind). You take your temp every morning before u get out of bed and write it in a chart. Google basal body temp.

Good luck ;)


----------



## Razcox

Hey guys hows life? Been NTNP for a couple of months but back on the TTC wagon now and the old SMEP again.


----------



## maggi_ttc

:hi:hiii babydream and corel :wave:

Welcome and All the best to you both...

lots of :dust: ...


----------



## babydream

I'm starting today and very excited! Although, my soft cups haven't arrived so i'll have to do it without them. I guess it's okay to use them from cd10 or 12 anyway, isn't it? Today is the 8th anniversary of my very first date with hubby. Hope he'll be in the mood for b'ding. 

Good luck girls, babydust xxxxx


----------



## babydream

Aw thanks maggi, i must have been writing my post when you wrote yours. :)

Good luck to you too xxxx


----------



## coral11680

thanks Maggi, and hi:flower:

Afternoon babydream, Happy anniversary to you and DH! Hope you have a great night! I started taking my temps this morning, just hope I remember every morning! Will start using the OPK CD10 right?


----------



## babydream

Hi all,

How's everyone doing? Thanks for your reply yesterday coral, i had such a bad headache all day it made me very sick. So, wasn't much celebration (omlette for dinner :) ) but still managed to do the b'ding. My softcups arrived today, yeay, but they look scary! Ov testing start tomorrow cd10, i have some cheap ones which i'd use on cd10-11-12 and the cb ones for the proper days just to make sure. I went to gp this morning because i've been suffering from these very bad migraine-like headaches lately, got some medication but i'm not sure i'd take them while ttc. 

Keep temping coral, remember every morning! If i don't get pg this month i might invest in that thermometer too. Keep me informed, i'm excited for all of us!!

xxxxx


----------



## ttcstill

Okay so here is the deal, I had my check up today to make sure everything is back to naormal and find out what the tests say. They did tests on the placenta when I delivered. My doctor is not there she is in labor and delivery so I have to settle for seeing the Nurse Practioner. No big deal right!!!! Well she is telling us everything looks fine that there were no chromosonal defects and nothing of too great of interest in the tests. She is telling us that the placenta was slightly thick in places (possibly indicating an infection) there was a discoloration of the fetus's skin (possibly indicating an infection) and there was 5 twists in th umbilical cord within a 5cm piece but nothing conclusive... they don't know what went wrong.

You may or may not remember that on August 25th I gave birth and they told me it was a boy so we named him Leiland James and had him baptized they made us a beatiful memory box for him and sent us on our way. This last weekend I had his name added to the tatoo on my back that has all my childrens names in it! ............................


................. DRUM ROLL PLEASE........................ 


.................. When I was looking at the papers she was reading from I noticed something parculiar...... it said 46XX ????? So I asked about it and she said well that is a normal female karayotype .... "DUH I thought, I am a woman" I blew it off...... the a little further down in the report it says fetus had all normal inter female genetalia..... WTF???????? I named and baptized the baby as a boy and now they tell me it was a girl!!!!!! Why would they make a call like that if they are not sure? What in God's name is wrong with these people????? URGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## babydream

OMG ttcstill, i had to read your story 4times and i still am shocked!!! I'm so sorry you had to go through this. Unbelievable! Hun, there's nothing anyone can say to make it all go away but i really hope you are okay, this past few weeks must have been hell for you. i wish you to find peace with what happened and maybe try again when you ready. Here for you anytime (((((((((hugs)))))))) xxxx


----------



## coral11680

Ttcstill, so so sorry........that is awlful! Truely shocking. So sorry about your loss also, it must be heartbraking.:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi all hope you are all ok?

HI missy tammy maggie how are vthings with you guys?
I will post my post from my 'team xmas bfp 2010' so you guys know where im upto x


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi my lovely ladies just been catching up on the goss on our thread
Just got home from hols
well i decided to take the tablets dr perscribed to delay af on my hols really thought me and df deserved a chill out and a happy week without af and memories of why she was there.

May be some of you wont agree with what i did but i had a lovely week with lots of sex which was lovely and not at all intended for making a bubba

Well took my last one on fri night and af should appear 2-3days after that feel bit shitty today and just tested got

so think she is on her way now but hey ho i feel positive now, hi to any new comers and sorry for your losses and to all the girls who af got we are still aiming for xmas and we will do it.

How is everyone today missed you guys x x x


----------



## new mummy2010

OMG Tammy that is awful surelly you can place a complaint against the hospital that has made me soooooooooooooo angry and sad for you x x


----------



## maggi_ttc

hey Newmummy..... :hugs: welcome back.... hope you had a fantastic hols without AF.... :happydance:

2ww - well i'm on 13 or 14 dpo and past few days 'm getting all 'before periods cramping'... :nope: actually today is my AF due but i didnt get her yet.. :wacko: so lil confused..

Since me and my DH didnt do BDing exactly on my O' time, i'm not hoping for this month... but if it happens then wooooohaaaaa :happydance:

Fx 


:dust:


----------



## StarlitHome

Well, Fertility Friend told me today till the 6th are my fertile days - the 6th should be ovulation! 

We BD'd today, and I'll be seducing dH on Tuesday and Wednesday too - fingers crossed that we catch that egg! :winkwink: I'm planning to BD on Friday too, to make sure. :thumbup:

And then it will be my first official 2ww :haha:


----------



## maggi_ttc

:cry: got AF :witch: this month also.... :cry:


----------



## babydream

Aw maggi i'm so sorry hun, there's always next month. I'm hopeful for this month too and i'll be gutted if af gets me but we should stay positive, our time will come. keep b'ding xxxxxx


----------



## ttcstill

Maggie if it makes you feel any better I will be moving on to next month too..... I should have ovulated either monday or tuesday but I have been sick since saturday so no :sex: going on here. I guess I will have to wait til November like the doctor said. Oh well..... my chart seems to be way off anyway!


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi girls well witch got me hate her!!!

Ah Tammy im sorry you are sick babe chin up x

Maggie sorry af got you too im only a day behindx Wheres Missy moo ??x

Did anyone hear yet from mamax? and nevertogether?


----------



## ttcstill

I have not heard from Mamaxm since before May when I got my bfp and I have not heard from Nevertogether either. I will send Whit a message and see if she has heard from her at all.


----------



## ttcstill

Whit says she sees nevertogether on the maca thread I will PM her and check on her right now!


----------



## maggi_ttc

newmummy- yea, even i was wondering about missy...

ttcstill- oh all the best for your next try :dust:

well, i think i cant try for next 2 months .... :wacko:
b'coz Oct-I have to search a house and shift to new house... lots of work. :dohh:
Nov- my brother's wedding.... :plane: :wedding:

So... have to wait till Dec to try .... Jan23rd - my b'day :happydance:....
I wish i will get my real b'day gift this time.... :thumbup: Fx


----------



## maggi_ttc

Ladies- have a question.... how many pre-seeds i should get it?

btw, in my place i dont get pre-seed... so i told my brother to get it from Australia.... should i ask him to check particular type of pre-seed or only one type is available? 1 is fine or i should get some 2 or 3?

what else i should get it along with pre-seed.?


----------



## ttcstill

one tube of preseed will last for a while you only need a tiny bit. I would also use the soft cups or moon cups to ensure that you keep the :sperm: where it needs to be you just put it in after sex and take it out a few hours later.


----------



## new mummy2010

Good luck for your birthday baby maggie x

hey tammy did you hear from never?

well think witch has packed up her broom for another month thank god !


----------



## ttcstill

not a word....... I sent her a message and whit says she sees her every now and again but I haven't heard anything


----------



## ttcstill

I finally heard from Liana she is ok...... get to see DH the end of this month but not during fertile time bless her heart.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hiya newmummy and maggie :hi: Hiya everyone else :hi: I have had a few weeks off cos I thought that it would make me forget ttc but I just missed you all and I got bored and I still never stopped thinking about ttc and this month I think is another bad old month where the stupid :witch: shows up. I am due the cow at the weekend so I will try to kill her lol. I wish I could kill her lol. 

I haven't had chance to catch up on the threads cos too much but I did notice that nevertogether is still missing. I hope she is ok. It does get you down all this ttc business. Not nice!

I have my fs appt on thursday this week 14th so I am wondering what he will do with me. I hope he gives me clomid and sends me away lol x Oh yes and I've made an appointment with my doctors to have my FSH done so I will know if my eggs are any good. This is on the 3rd day of my next cycle. x


----------



## new mummy2010

Thats not good for laina hey Tammy but still a chance she could catch eggy these things happen. Hope your doing ok to Tammy.
Hey Missy thought thats what you were doing think i wanna take a brake from here too had a really bad couple of days really emotional and crabby with everyone just want this so much now,due to O next mon/tues but getting strong symptoms now so maybe it will happen early who knows feel like giving up at the mo in a really low place and dont think i gave myself enough time to get over my loss x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

new mummy2010 said:


> Thats not good for laina hey Tammy but still a chance she could catch eggy these things happen. Hope your doing ok to Tammy.
> Hey Missy thought thats what you were doing think i wanna take a brake from here too had a really bad couple of days really emotional and crabby with everyone just want this so much now,due to O next mon/tues but getting strong symptoms now so maybe it will happen early who knows feel like giving up at the mo in a really low place and dont think i gave myself enough time to get over my loss x

Ohhh newmummy I wish I could cheer you up. :hugs:. I hope you start feeling more positive soon. It is important to give yourself time to get over the loss if you feel this way. :flower:


----------



## ttcstill

Liana is fine she is just busy........ 

TTC after a loss can be very hard and only you know when the time is right. For me the loss has taken such a great toll on the hubby and myself that we have been strugggling to keep US together so I think trying will help us come back to a comfortable place and hopefully help us remember why we started all of this.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ttcstill - I can imagine the impact it would have on your relationship and I hope you get back in the driving seat soon hun x


----------



## brillbride

hi girls--took a month off--but im back--missed u all 2 much!! im now (from today) on 5th cycle ttc after 2nd MC.......deeply annoyed yeserday but trying to pick myself up today--u know the same yourselves....hope u r all well..stil believe in the SMEP plan--hope it works 4 me this month...xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: brillbride welcum back my lovely xxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## brillbride

thanks missymoo and welcome back to you....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hugs: its nice to see you always xxx


----------



## brillbride

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hugs: its nice to see you always xxx

you too--we are thinking about tryin accupunture as im just getting to the end of my tether!! lol.....xxxxxxxxxxxx
im getting MC tests in 2 weeks as well..xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I tried acupuncture but it didn't work for me. I am getting fhs tomorrow at doctors x


----------



## brillbride

MissyMooMoo said:


> I tried acupuncture but it didn't work for me. I am getting fhs tomorrow at doctors x

what is FHS missy???XX


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sorry Brill I was tired so went to bed. FHS is where they can do a blood test and it tells you what your ovarian reserve is. So it will tell me whether my eggs are any good. x


----------



## brillbride

hope it went wel for you missy.............xxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have a level of 10.9 which shows elevated levels and borderline so not that good. Anything over 9 is high and high is not good. 9 is normal. So I am already showing signs of residual reserve


----------



## new mummy2010

Ah missy that sucks hugs huni X X

Well in the tww now but only BD the sunday x2 and the day of O as DF had man flu boo hoo;-( so dont think its my month again


----------



## maggi_ttc

Hiii Missy,newmummy,tcstill,brillbride..... 'm jus back from a short break... 
This is for Missy - :hugs::hugs: hope you are ok now.... 

I think i might go for a long break next month for my brother's wedding...
i told my DH that next month will give a break for ttc also... 
after coming from vacation, From dec, 'm gonna try using preseed...

last month i was angry on AF.... :witch: 


What do you think my chances of getting pregnant this month?
Ok.... Its our 5th month of ttc. I have 31-33 days cycle.
Last month we followed every other day method, but no luck. 
This month, we did BDing on these days-

Oct 4th - First day of my period
Oct 10 - Last day of my period
Oct 11 - Started BDing
Oct 14 - BDing
Oct 17 - BDing (mixed EWCM)
Oct 18 - BDing (Clear EWCM) 

hoping that my ovulation might be on 18-19-20.

My next period should start by Nov 3 -5.

symptoms -so far not much, had sore breasts for few days after ovulation time(i dont get it this time,i usually get it before my period)
had little pain after ovulation but not that much and felt so tired n naps, had felt dizzyness for a day.But stil these things may happened due to my work pressure. 

Infact, i take Folic acid tablets daily... i have been calculating my ovulation using 2 ovulation calendar.. but sometimes you body will react differently due to your work stress etc., so i would say, go with your body like EWCM etc and use those calculations to predict ur approx O' time ..... and yes, after BD i lay down for 20-30 min....blah blah blah....

having said that all , What do you think my chances of getting pregnant this month? 

Fx... baby dust to all 
:dust:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

new mummy2010 said:


> Ah missy that sucks hugs huni X X
> 
> Well in the tww now but only BD the sunday x2 and the day of O as DF had man flu boo hoo;-( so dont think its my month again

Awww :flower::hugs: Hope you get your :bfp:



maggi_ttc said:


> Hiii Missy,newmummy,tcstill,brillbride..... 'm jus back from a short break...
> This is for Missy - :hugs::hugs: hope you are ok now....
> 
> I think i might go for a long break next month for my brother's wedding...
> i told my DH that next month will give a break for ttc also...
> after coming from vacation, From dec, 'm gonna try using preseed...
> 
> last month i was angry on AF.... :witch:
> 
> 
> What do you think my chances of getting pregnant this month?
> Ok.... Its our 5th month of ttc. I have 31-33 days cycle.
> Last month we followed every other day method, but no luck.
> This month, we did BDing on these days-
> 
> Oct 4th - First day of my period
> Oct 10 - Last day of my period
> Oct 11 - Started BDing
> Oct 14 - BDing
> Oct 17 - BDing (mixed EWCM)
> Oct 18 - BDing (Clear EWCM)
> 
> hoping that my ovulation might be on 18-19-20.
> 
> My next period should start by Nov 3 -5.
> 
> symptoms -so far not much, had sore breasts for few days after ovulation time(i dont get it this time,i usually get it before my period)
> had little pain after ovulation but not that much and felt so tired n naps, had felt dizzyness for a day.But stil these things may happened due to my work pressure.
> 
> Infact, i take Folic acid tablets daily... i have been calculating my ovulation using 2 ovulation calendar.. but sometimes you body will react differently due to your work stress etc., so i would say, go with your body like EWCM etc and use those calculations to predict ur approx O' time ..... and yes, after BD i lay down for 20-30 min....blah blah blah....
> 
> having said that all , What do you think my chances of getting pregnant this month?
> 
> Fx... baby dust to all
> :dust:

I think after all that :sex: you have a very high chance that the egg got the :spermy: inside it! :hugs::hugs::hugs: back to you and a :flower: for you


----------



## maggi_ttc

oh ya... lets c Missy.... Fx ... 
coz of these things I think 'm lil down ... :cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hugs: don't be down. xx


----------



## brillbride

MissyMooMoo said:


> I have a level of 10.9 which shows elevated levels and borderline so not that good. Anything over 9 is high and high is not good. 9 is normal. So I am already showing signs of residual reserve




new mummy2010 said:


> Ah missy that sucks hugs huni X X
> 
> Well in the tww now but only BD the sunday x2 and the day of O as DF had man flu boo hoo;-( so dont think its my month again




maggi_ttc said:


> Hiii Missy,newmummy,tcstill,brillbride..... 'm jus back from a short break...
> This is for Missy - :hugs::hugs: hope you are ok now....
> 
> I think i might go for a long break next month for my brother's wedding...
> i told my DH that next month will give a break for ttc also...
> after coming from vacation, From dec, 'm gonna try using preseed...
> 
> last month i was angry on AF.... :witch:
> 
> 
> What do you think my chances of getting pregnant this month?
> Ok.... Its our 5th month of ttc. I have 31-33 days cycle.
> Last month we followed every other day method, but no luck.
> This month, we did BDing on these days-
> 
> Oct 4th - First day of my period
> Oct 10 - Last day of my period
> Oct 11 - Started BDing
> Oct 14 - BDing
> Oct 17 - BDing (mixed EWCM)
> Oct 18 - BDing (Clear EWCM)
> 
> hoping that my ovulation might be on 18-19-20.
> 
> My next period should start by Nov 3 -5.
> 
> symptoms -so far not much, had sore breasts for few days after ovulation time(i dont get it this time,i usually get it before my period)
> had little pain after ovulation but not that much and felt so tired n naps, had felt dizzyness for a day.But stil these things may happened due to my work pressure.
> 
> Infact, i take Folic acid tablets daily... i have been calculating my ovulation using 2 ovulation calendar.. but sometimes you body will react differently due to your work stress etc., so i would say, go with your body like EWCM etc and use those calculations to predict ur approx O' time ..... and yes, after BD i lay down for 20-30 min....blah blah blah....
> 
> having said that all , What do you think my chances of getting pregnant this month?
> 
> Fx... baby dust to all
> :dust:

hi girls--hope ya's are all well..i was away for the weekend and im just back...im cd 10 today.. so smep plan---lots of BD'ing later

maggi---last time i got AF 10 days ago --i was sooo depressed--really thought it was my month and it wasnt--it took a few days for me to snap out of it but i did thank god-- best of luck

hi missy and new mummy----hope we can all leave this thread soon---xxxx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Me 2 lol

Wanna baby! hehe


----------



## wantingagirl

Hello Everyone :)

I will need to catch up properly on this thread later. I tried to take a month off and unfortunately got rid of my monitor and NTNP at the moment as needed a break from it all. Dont think it worked tho have a funny feeling AF will come soon. How is everyone? So sucks we are still here, I shall be moving onto month 13. I also couldnt get on much as was working silly hours but had to give up my job as childcare was more than what I was earning and only gonna get worse in April :( This will need to be our last child as we just cant afford it unless things change xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

wantingagirl said:


> Hello Everyone :)
> 
> I will need to catch up properly on this thread later. I tried to take a month off and unfortunately got rid of my monitor and NTNP at the moment as needed a break from it all. Dont think it worked tho have a funny feeling AF will come soon. How is everyone? So sucks we are still here, I shall be moving onto month 13. I also couldnt get on much as was working silly hours but had to give up my job as childcare was more than what I was earning and only gonna get worse in April :( This will need to be our last child as we just cant afford it unless things change xxx

Hi there wanting I've missed you. Nice that you have had a break. We all need that once in a while. Sorry you think AF will turn up for you and I hope you are wrong. We are off to Russia in February as I have decided to get DEIVF. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMatt

MissyMooMoo... is that ur puppy dog in your avatar??


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MrsMatt said:


> MissyMooMoo... is that ur puppy dog in your avatar??

Yes she is Missy our Pug but she is not alone as we have another boy pug called Pugsley. They are our furrbabies.....sooooo cute and warm and cuddly and we looooove them! hehe :kiss:


----------



## MrsMatt

OMG she is precious and Pugsley is the perfect name for a boy pug LOL!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MrsMatt said:


> OMG she is precious and Pugsley is the perfect name for a boy pug LOL!!!

Awww thank you. Yes they are very very special to us and like our babies haha


----------



## ttcstill

Hello ladies- I have been out of the loop for a bit- I hurt my neck and have been stationary for about 4 days..... I am 5 dpo and I am super stoked for my test day....... Hope everyone is doing well and hope to see lots of bfp's soon........ 

Spoke to liana she is doing good and is just trying to keep her sanity!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh hi ttcstill glad you are doing ok and glad Liana is too! Hope you get your bfp too!! xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Ah Missy hun missed you too! Yeah defo needed the break not that it did any good AF got me today!!!
And now I dont have the monitor again to fall back on it gives me peace of mind. Hubby put his foot down 
wont let me buy it for 6 months lol...... Wow wicked hun thats fab news....... Holiday and IVF all in one :)
Are the prices dear and whats the sucess rate? xxx

Tammy FX its your month this one hun :) Glad Liana is good cant belive we are all still here. Brillbride, 
New Mummy and everyone else I missed how are you all.


----------



## ttcstill

poas addict here and i did just that today...too bad I cant get a good pic of it...I refuse to get my hopes up but i will be testing again on friday... i will keep ya posted


----------



## MissyMooMoo

wantingagirl said:


> Ah Missy hun missed you too! Yeah defo needed the break not that it did any good AF got me today!!!
> And now I dont have the monitor again to fall back on it gives me peace of mind. Hubby put his foot down
> wont let me buy it for 6 months lol...... Wow wicked hun thats fab news....... Holiday and IVF all in one :)
> Are the prices dear and whats the sucess rate? xxx
> 
> Tammy FX its your month this one hun :) Glad Liana is good cant belive we are all still here. Brillbride,
> New Mummy and everyone else I missed how are you all.

Ohhhh Wanting :hugs: I am so sorry af got you hun 

Well the success rate for Dr Olga who is very highly respected in the business and very knowledgeable is 72%!!! The prices for treatment are half that of the UK Clinics and there is no waiting list for Donors. All the Donors are young, attractive and well educated and they MUST have proven fertility with 1 or more child of their own. They also have proven cycles (meaning previous DE IVF cycles have become a clinical pregnancy more than once in some cases). 



ttcstill said:


> poas addict here and i did just that today...too bad I cant get a good pic of it...I refuse to get my hopes up but i will be testing again on friday... i will keep ya posted

Wow what is brilliant new. Can't wait for an update hun :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## ttcstill

I am not sure what to think but it is definitely too early to be testing...


----------



## wantingagirl

wow Missy that sounds fab and hope you get the result you want from it you so deserve it :hugs:

Tammy FX for you! 
How early is it?


----------



## ttcstill

I am 11 DPO and this test is so iffy that I am calling it negative... I am out of tests and have decided I am not buying anymore If I am late I will go to the doctor.....


----------



## MissyMooMoo

awww sorry ttcstill :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hiya ladies,

My Fertility Appointment at Bridge Centres in London went really well! I saw Mr Summers the fertility geek and he want to me do the Clomid Challenge. At Bridge Centre they use this more as a diagnostic than a treatment. So I have to ring them when I start AF and then I go in on day 3 from FSH, LH, Eastrodial and AMH (Anti Mullerian Hormone). Then I will have to take 100mg of Clomid from day 5 - 9 every morning. Then on day 10 they want me back and I have to repeat the FSH and Oestradiol to see if there is any change in the levels. 

I loved Mr Summers. He was around 60 ish but very good and well respected and he knows his stuff. He lived and worked in America for 30 years. I asked where and he said Philadelphia, Boston. I'm not sure where this is though because I'm really rubbish at geography lol. I will just copy the letter they gave me. Good job I got 90wpm typing hehe :haha:

*Clomiphene Citrate Challenge Test*

Your doctor has asked you to do a Clomiphene Citrate Challenge Test (CCCT) as part of your infertility work-up. The CCCT helps determine the presence of low overian reserve (possible poor fertility potential). The CCCT most accurately predicts those women who have poor egg quality (and thus poor fertility) but it does not predict those women with good egg quality. Normal FSH levels are generally <10mlU/ml. Abnormal devels are >12 mlU/ml. FSH levels vary from cycle to cycle but we base fertility rates based on the hightest value.

Note: Cycle day 1 is the first day of full menstrual bleeding by 5 PM

Test Directions:

1. Please come to the clinic for a blood draw on cycle day 2-3 (cycle day 3 is preferred) for a serum FSH and Oestradiol levels. Your doctor may request additional hormone levels as part of your fertility assessment e.g. Anti Mullerian Horme (AMH).

2. You will have confirmation to start the CCCT following review of the FSH & Oestradial levels.

3. A prescription for the medication will be issued.

4. Please begin taking Clomiphene Citrate (50 mg), 2 tablets each morning on cycle day 5, and continue taking two tablets daily on cycle day 6, 6, 7, 8 and 9 for a total of five consecutive days.

5. A daily total dose of 100 mg of Clomiphene is required for this test.

6. Take both pills together each morning.

7. It does not matter whether you take the pills with or without food.

8. Please return to the clinic for a blood draw on cycle day 10 for another serum FSH and Oestradiol levels. This blood sample must be done on cycle day 10.(

So I am very excited to be taking Clomid and 100mg too!:thumbup:

But he did say that he uses this as a diagnostic rather than a treatment. He said that he usually uses it as a treatment for ladies under 35 and when they do not ovulate or have irregular cycles.


----------



## wantingagirl

wow Missy at least that is a step in the right direction I hope it works for you!! Being pro-active is always good. Brillbride I know what you mean last month I really thought I was I was a good 3 days late again and still nothing and took me alot to snap out of it. 

New mummy glad the witch has left you and you can get cracking with some baby making!!! 

Maggi hey and everyone else hope you are all well....... 

I would have thought I would be onto a pregnancy thread by now 13 months down the line. Tammy so sorry about the test, when is the clinic testing you?

xxx


----------



## Amber_Lynn822

This is my first "real" month trying the SME plan, I'm doing it with a friend =) I got my HSG test done on Tuesday and it was perfect, I get my ultrasound results back on next Tuesday... In the mean time I'm on day six after AF and started testing today =) Wish me luck!! I'm so excited to be part of this community!


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi all cycle day 2 for me i knew i was out this timne;-(

Hi brill, wanting tammy and missy oh and maggie big hugs to you girlys 

hope everything is well and we are all doing lots of bd or practicing lol!!!

missy glad you app was well x x


----------



## brillbride

wantingagirl said:


> wow Missy at least that is a step in the right direction I hope it works for you!! Being pro-active is always good. Brillbride I know what you mean last month I really thought I was I was a good 3 days late again and still nothing and took me alot to snap out of it.
> 
> New mummy glad the witch has left you and you can get cracking with some baby making!!!
> 
> Maggi hey and everyone else hope you are all well.......
> 
> I would have thought I would be onto a pregnancy thread by now 13 months down the line. Tammy so sorry about the test, when is the clinic testing you?
> 
> xxx




new mummy2010 said:


> Hi all cycle day 2 for me i knew i was out this timne;-(
> 
> Hi brill, wanting tammy and missy oh and maggie big hugs to you girlys
> 
> hope everything is well and we are all doing lots of bd or practicing lol!!!
> 
> missy glad you app was well x x

hi wanting and new mummy...maggi and tammy--and the newbies---hope u r all well......im cd 19----had to think there as im not getting too much into it this month as i have done in previous months --im tryin 2 take a more relaxed approach.....this is the 1st month iv tried accupuncture---xx


----------



## ttcstill

cd 1 today


----------



## wantingagirl

So sorry for your AF Tammy, hope we all catch before xmas. I was thinking prob wont happen but will be so weird if I conceived around same time again. My son was conceived in Nov found out 6th December. I will be happy for any month as long as it happens. 
Missy, Brillbride, New mummy and anyone I forgot :hi: How are you?

Well Jenny Renner was well wrong predicting me months and months ago and the other readings I had done. I think I am ovulating pretty soon, bleeding yesterday and the day before which is weird I get that sometimes but not all the time. Hope its a good eggy and lots of pain this morning and EWCM. :sex: 9,11,13 so far xxxx Baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wantingagirl - Hi :hi: hun! They do say that you are really fertile if you bleed a little during ov! x Good luck for this cycle hun :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

CD 6 ------- whos riding this train with me?


----------



## adidasao9

Have been trying to conceive for over a year now and have been testing my basal body temperature for the past 9 months and I ovulate every month. Had an early miscarriage in July. My husband and I are getting really frustrated that we cannot get pregnant. Called my ob/gyn today and am going in for a hysterosalpinography test next week to see if there are any blockages in my fallopian tubes and my husband will be getting a semen analysis done. Has anyone tried the sperm meets egg method ?? Let me know your thoughts ?? Or if anyone can recommend any other tips to us ...were desperate !


----------



## ttcstill

Adidas- I got pregnant using the SMEP I used it in conjunction with pre-seed( a sperm-friendly lubricant and soft cups to help keep the sperm where I needed them. I understand your frustration because after 2 yeras of ttc we got pregnant in may and lost the baby in august so I am back to the drawing board... i suggest you use fertility friend to keep track of bbt you can get there by clicking on the link below to my chart. you have came to the right place you will find lots of support her and I do suggest you check out the following forum as well I find enormous support in that thread also! Good luck And :dust: too you!

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/260899-ttc-after-loss-race-bfp-137-bfps.html


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi tammy day 8 for me trying to not get to into it this month hoping this approch will help as it happened last time when we gave up ,i keep checking on you guys though! Keeping busy now lots on from this weekend till xmas yay x x

Hi to wanting,missy, maggie and anyone i forgot !!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I'm cd26 no sign of anything really xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## liz_legend

We kinda ended up doing the SMEP method by chance this time around.

So are people really getting pregnant with this method?! I can't wait to test!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes People do!!! Tammy did, lots of others have. They used to have a chart on here where we all used to put our names down and some weeks it used to be like 60%....others 45% with :bfp: but they stopped doing this so now you can't really see the results too good. But I can assure you it does work. The only reason it hasn't worked when I did it I think is due to my age. I am 41. I will probably go on in April to become an egg donor recipient but we are totally happy with this. But you can do it! Have faith! Lots of ladies have got pregnant with this SMEP!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

I'd be willing to re-start the chart if you can walk me through the setup!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

That would be cool. There used to be a SMEP thread that mamaxm did who also got pregnant from it. She used to do the chart and then she said it was getting to much for her so she stopped it and all the girls went over here because she said this was the chatter thread for chattering about it. I am not sure if there is still a SMEP thread where they still have this chart but I dunno. I will have a look on the home page now. Once sec x


----------



## liz_legend

that'd be awesome!! Thanks!
I hope you find it!
and if it's not maintained anymore, I can do it :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

No doesn't seem to exist anymore. But when it did it was choc block in here with people posting like every second. This was actually the busiest thread around 7 months ago. Once of the first I subscribed to. All the ladies used to support each other and cheer each other on etc etc. And the ones that got their :bfp: used to announce it and mamaxm used to enter it on a chart on the from page. It was good how she used to do that. It kinda urged people on and gave them a massive amount of positivity which is what we really need. I think you would have to start a new thread with the chart at the front page if you wanted to do this again.

She used to do.....

By the Month. So you would start with November :bfp:s and list from 11th, 12th, etc etc. Then she would list all the girls names in the date they were due to test. Then when somebody gets their :bfp: she used to put this by their names and then when get got :bfn: she would put a :hug: there.

It was very addictive in its day. But sadly since this day this thread has become very threadbare! And very quite. It needs reviving. If you did make a new thread I would be the first to come over and I am sure you would get lots of other ladies rearing to do it!

Good luck x


----------



## liz_legend

sweet! I'm gonna start working on it!
and that way, this can stay the chatter thread!

Thank you!!!
I'll post a link once I'm done!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ok cool. I am excited now! yay!!!! xxx


----------



## ttcstill

Count me in today is CD8 and im confused .... lots of watery CM which is odd since I wont O til CD 12 or 13..... hmmmmmm?


----------



## liz_legend

The new thread is up and running for the SMEP Chart/Stats :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/459382-sperm-meets-egg-plan-chart-stats.html


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hiya Tammy I get that from CD8 and I ov CD12 xx You can get it this early.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Are you going to do the percentgages of girls per month too hun? That's what Maxim used to do. Also some girls need a nudge because they either forget to get back to say they have tested etc etc lol


----------



## liz_legend

MissyMooMoo said:


> Are you going to do the percentgages of girls per month too hun? That's what Maxim used to do. Also some girls need a nudge because they either forget to get back to say they have tested etc etc lol

What do you mean by %?
I'll add it once I know what I'm calculating ;)


----------



## liz_legend

Do you mean how many girls got % per month once the month is done?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

yeah lol. Once the month is over she used to say what percentage of girls got bfps in comparison to those who got bfns. It was really good because some months it was like 45%!!! x


----------



## liz_legend

Yep, I'll calculate it once Nov is done!


----------



## Amber_Lynn822

I just bought some Pre-seed since I've heard so much about it... Anyone else have ideas or comments? :shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Preseed is really good from the ladies I have heard using it and they have said that is what got them their :bfp:. I have used it too but so far just :bfn: for me x

But some ladies swear by it x


----------



## wantingagirl

I have used preseed and softcups for the last 4 cycles no luck for me tho but like Missy says alot of girls got BFP with it. I have been on SMEP for 9 cycles and still no luck 13 months ttc I must just be one of the unlucky ones cos think SMEP has a got a good sucess rate xx


----------



## Amber_Lynn822

Thanks ladies, I think I'm going to stop buy the store to get the "instead" soft cups after work.. They're meant more for the menstral cycle, but can't hurt right?


----------



## brillbride

hi all my SMEP friends... im now cd 3..... thinking of trying soy isoflavones this month... hope your all keeping well..xx


----------



## liz_legend

brillbride

Have you seen my SMEP chart?


----------



## brillbride

hi liz. no i havent--il check it out now--thanks..xxxx


----------



## ttcstill

I am so confused my chart ahows that I o'd on thursday but I just got done with AF and I have never O'd right away...... I have not seen a positive opk yet though I am not sure what is going on......


I got my BFP in May with preseed and softcups


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow Brill your pregnant!!!

Am I right? Says bfp on your profile yeah?


----------



## liz_legend

MissyMooMoo said:


> Wow Brill your pregnant!!!
> 
> Am I right? Says bfp on your profile yeah?

I was confused about that too!

MissyMooMoo, did you test???


----------



## MissyMooMoo

af got me yesterday walking around Edinburgh Castle so I am starting Clomid from day 5 to 9. I am fine however. Happy and ok xxx


----------



## liz_legend

MissyMooMoo said:


> af got me yesterday walking around Edinburgh Castle so I am starting Clomid from day 5 to 9. I am fine however. Happy and ok xxx

I'm glad you're looking forward to your next cycle :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am so used to getting :bfn: now lol it really just is expected but clomid is a miracle drug so lets so lol


----------



## wantingagirl

yeah Im the same and was like that last time too you just get so used to seeing AF now. I think that helps me to deal with it better rather than expecting to be pregnant then the fall isnt so hard. I think Brillbride means she wants a BFP now but I thought that too to start with. 

Brillbride :hi: hun how are you, hope we all catch this cycle xx


----------



## brillbride

MissyMooMoo said:


> Wow Brill your pregnant!!!
> 
> Am I right? Says bfp on your profile yeah?




liz_legend said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Wow Brill your pregnant!!!
> 
> Am I right? Says bfp on your profile yeah?
> 
> I was confused about that too!
> 
> MissyMooMoo, did you test???Click to expand...




wantingagirl said:


> yeah Im the same and was like that last time too you just get so used to seeing AF now. I think that helps me to deal with it better rather than expecting to be pregnant then the fall isnt so hard. I think Brillbride means she wants a BFP now but I thought that too to start with.
> 
> Brillbride :hi: hun how are you, hope we all catch this cycle xx

hi girls--just home from work-thanks 4 the concerns--haha--i am not pregnant but im trying to be positive in that i want my BFP now...i am cd 4 at the mo----im trying soy isoflavones.......have no problem ovulating --dont know why im taken them--but want to try something...
how are the rest of you???xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hiya I feel absolutely exhausted today. Just got back from Clinic and had my bloods FSH, LSH, AMH and got my clomid so now just waiting for nurse to ring with results and give me the go ahead to start my clomid. Not sure why my period only was 1 and a half days with very little blood this time. I feel so exhausted I can hardly stand up. Blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## wantingagirl

Missy - Are you sure thats not IB hun? Seems really weird. When do you get all your results. Thats rubbish AF got you esp since you were out and about. Why does it alwaya come at the worst time. I remember on my honeymoon there was no way I was having my AF so I took that pill to delay. She is so evil :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Brillbride hun I know what you mean its good to have something to focus on. After my really down couple of days im focused and want my BFP!!! Ask me how I feel in 6 days lol.... xxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Its just a light flow. Tested and bfn. Yeah she is evil but we won't see her for 9 months soon! All of us!!! xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

how long after bleed did you test tho? Yeah she is a cow I had cramping yesterday and a little today and scratching pain at lower side and back but some months I get this and some months I dont and having an argument with myself whether I will test early this month. What you think? Oh and sore bb's but get that some months too xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Also hun..... was anne owen a good indepth reading, trying to find one that is half decent? xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I never test until af comes lol. I think you can't hold back though so I would say go for it lol. Anne Owen is excellent and I felt something strong when I had my reading with her. Mind you it was a one 2 one reading where I was actually at her home. Plus the fact that she is famous helped and she has helped the police investigations helped. She was so good that she picked up on things as soon as I got into her house and the first thing she said was "this baby you are trying for is not gonna be easy, you will need the help of a doctor" which shocked me. I needed to sit down. I hadn't told her anything about myself so I was taken aback. She told me my OH was a Ski Fi bloke, quiet random, but he is. She told me my dad was seriously ill, well he is but he had 2 heart attacks a few weeks ago. She told me our baby would be a girl but we always thought a boy, well we did! She told me I would travel and we have been and intend to do more as we are going to St Petersburg., Everything she said has been true. And I only believe in her x

Oh and I will get a new car next year and this is something I am doing too.

She said our baby Lilly Alice Sophia Smith would be conceived next year. This is why I have not been getting all upset over things. Because I know she is coming, I know I need the help of a doctor. That's why I am seeking the help right now and doing all I can in my power to help me. x


----------



## wantingagirl

Wow that sounds fab, thats ashame she cant do readings through email but I guess there is a reason behind that lol.... think my husband would kill me if I paid £38 for an over the phone reading. I will just have to wait and see, usually I have been waiting til I am late to test but last couple of months I have been 3 and 4 days late and still negative, sucks. Thats so cool all she said and spot on. I have always wanted Sally to do me a reading but she is so famous now there is no chance of that happening xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Do you watch the Sally show? Its brilliant. I watch it every week x


----------



## wantingagirl

Yes I do, My hubby says its so sad he is a total non-beliver. I believe in all this kind of stuff, spirits, ghosts etc. Thats why I feel so let down when these conception readings arent true as feel some people play on peoples vunerability. The programme is hilarious and spooky some of the stuff she knows and she is so so funny!!! xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes I think shes funny too. The faces she pulls hehe. Anne Owen told me that the email ones I got were all praying on my vulnerability. When I told her about they she said "well they must all be very rich" and said it is sooo wrong. She even knew I had had 1 birth but 2 babies and that I had been married but it never worked. These things were too random to just guess on. She is the business! I even have a tape of hers which I listen to over and over! When she reads she closes her eyes and goes into a trance. It's very exciting to watch her at work. x


----------



## ttcstill

Well ladies I got my + OPK yesterday and it was the brightest I have ever got.... I am officially heading for my 2ww I am not supposed to test until the 26th and probabyly will not be able to as I received my test package yesterday only to find that instead of HCG tests the sent me LH tests!!! URGHHH!!! On a brighter note they are sending out my tests this morning and told me to keep the O tests.... I hope I never have to use them!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I hope you never have to use them and you can just skip them cos your gonna get a :bfp: fx for you hun! x


----------



## ttcstill

Thanks Missy I hope we all get some BFPS


----------



## MissyMooMoo

me 2 we will....!!!! xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yes I think shes funny too. The faces she pulls hehe. Anne Owen told me that the email ones I got were all praying on my vulnerability. When I told her about they she said "well they must all be very rich" and said it is sooo wrong. She even knew I had had 1 birth but 2 babies and that I had been married but it never worked. These things were too random to just guess on. She is the business! I even have a tape of hers which I listen to over and over! When she reads she closes her eyes and goes into a trance. It's very exciting to watch her at work. x

wow hun thats fab.... and thats the way I am feeling now like they are all talk, I did take it for a bit of fun but when you have been trying for as long as we have now it does take the mick xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Tammy thats yuck about the wrong tests but maybe thats a good thing, it will hold you off from testing. GL hun I hope you get your BFP this month. I had light cramping yesterday and the day before and a kind of scratching in lower pelvis and side moving from left to right but sometimes I get this and sometimes I dont so I never know. When I conceived last time did not get one sympton until my BFP. I have the urge to test but know if I start doing it now I wont beable to stop xxx


----------



## brillbride

good luck wanting..so excited for you--hope u get BFP:)

hi missy---god that psychic sounds unreal.....i have taken a back seat with psychics as they are all a load of bull----(the email ones) but i think that anne one sounds great---lucky u--would love 2 have went to someone like that....

what station is the sally show on--and time?? i have sky--would love 2 watch it???xx thanks girlies

hi to tammy--good luck:):)XX


----------



## ncmommy

This is my first time trying SMEP and using OPKs. I know on the site it says to do the OPKs in the afternoon but there is no way I can hold my pee for 4 hours in the afternoon. I can barely hold it 4 hours during the night!

Do you think it is ok to do it in the morning?

:dust: to all!!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

brillbride said:


> good luck wanting..so excited for you--hope u get BFP:)
> 
> hi missy---god that psychic sounds unreal.....i have taken a back seat with psychics as they are all a load of bull----(the email ones) but i think that anne one sounds great---lucky u--would love 2 have went to someone like that....
> 
> what station is the sally show on--and time?? i have sky--would love 2 watch it???xx thanks girlies
> 
> hi to tammy--good luck:):)XX

I think it is on tonight around 7 or 8 so if you flick through sky you should see Sally Show but not sure of channel cos I always flick through and find her. x


----------



## wantingagirl

Brillbride thanks hun I doubt I am tho.... you can only hope. Where abouts did you say you were in your cycle. 
It was so hard to pass the cheapie tests today and not buy one

Yeah I agree the email ones are total bull and just guess but Missy's sounds fab

I will check what station Sally is on later, I think its 'Living' but not 100% sure I shall be watching shes so funny

Ncmommy Im really not sure at all but wanted to say :hi: and welcome I used the CBFM so I always test in the morning but not sure
about the OPK. You shouldnt need to hold it for four hours I think they usually want you to test in the morning and afternoon incase 
your surge only appears later in the day and you might miss it

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## SilverWillow

ncmommy said:


> This is my first time trying SMEP and using OPKs. I know on the site it says to do the OPKs in the afternoon but there is no way I can hold my pee for 4 hours in the afternoon. I can barely hold it 4 hours during the night!
> 
> Do you think it is ok to do it in the morning?
> 
> :dust: to all!!!!

Hi Ncmommy, It is my first time trying OPKs too and first test today, from what I have read it looks like the test does have to be afternoon because that is when the LH surge usually happens. The instructions on my test says in capital letters DO NOT test in morning! So I suggest not drinking anything after lunch then holding your pee for as long as possible and test when you absolutely have to pee. That is what I'm going to do :) xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Silver - are you down for testing on the other Spem meets egg stats thread? x


----------



## ncmommy

SilverWillow said:


> ncmommy said:
> 
> 
> This is my first time trying SMEP and using OPKs. I know on the site it says to do the OPKs in the afternoon but there is no way I can hold my pee for 4 hours in the afternoon. I can barely hold it 4 hours during the night!
> 
> Do you think it is ok to do it in the morning?
> 
> :dust: to all!!!!
> 
> Hi Ncmommy, It is my first time trying OPKs too and first test today, from what I have read it looks like the test does have to be afternoon because that is when the LH surge usually happens. The instructions on my test says in capital letters DO NOT test in morning! So I suggest not drinking anything after lunch then holding your pee for as long as possible and test when you absolutely have to pee. That is what I'm going to do :) xxClick to expand...

Thanks for replying! My OPKs say you can test at anytime but make sure to hold your pee for 4 hours prior and that most women test in the morning after waking up. But I ahve read to test in the afternoon after holding your pee for 4 hours. I seriously think I have a small bladder cause I am always going to the bathroom lots especially after lunch. I think I would be in pain if I held it that long during the day. I am just not sure if it is more important to test in the afternoon or have a more concentrated sample! Maybe I will ask in the main forum. I'm starting the OPKs tomorrow.


----------



## ncmommy

wantingagirl said:


> Brillbride thanks hun I doubt I am tho.... you can only hope. Where abouts did you say you were in your cycle.
> It was so hard to pass the cheapie tests today and not buy one
> 
> Yeah I agree the email ones are total bull and just guess but Missy's sounds fab
> 
> I will check what station Sally is on later, I think its 'Living' but not 100% sure I shall be watching shes so funny
> 
> Ncmommy Im really not sure at all but wanted to say :hi: and welcome I used the CBFM so I always test in the morning but not sure
> about the OPK. You shouldnt need to hold it for four hours I think they usually want you to test in the morning and afternoon incase
> your surge only appears later in the day and you might miss it
> 
> :hugs: :dust:

Thanks for you reply! I am using the CB ones with the smiley face but think I will ask in the main TTC forum to see what others do.


----------



## wantingagirl

oh hun I used to use them and you do need to test in the afternoon or you may miss the surge xx


----------



## ttcstill

I am officially in the two week wait now..... 3dpo and I am hoping by thanksgiving I have one more thing to be thankful for!


----------



## liz_legend

ttcstill said:


> I am officially in the two week wait now..... 3dpo and I am hoping by thanksgiving I have one more thing to be thankful for!

good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Tammy I hope you celebrate something else special on Thanks Giving too. Now wouldn't that be something to be thankful for :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am going to stick around in here but to be honest it's only going to be because I have made such good friends. From what I have found out about myself and my own eggs I have extremely slim chances of ever conceiving with my own eggs. I have made some good friends in here and it is lovely to see such inspiration and will power and I wish you ladies soo much luck. I can only concieve with egg donation which we are doing in April next year after our initial consultation in Feb. I am not sad in fact I am extremely happy. I will continue to do SMEP but on a more casual basis. Sex for me now is sex and not baby making sex. I won't be laying on my back with hips up and cusions under me, nor will I be using softcups or pre-seed. It's not that I have given up; more that I just want to relax until we go to St Petersburg. I want to catch up on some things too and work really hard. Loose a little bit of weight. Enjoy Christmas. Etc etc. At the moment I love my life and I wouldn't change it for the world. God is truly looking down on all of us and it shows everyday! x


----------



## brillbride

wantingagirl said:


> Brillbride thanks hun I doubt I am tho.... you can only hope. Where abouts did you say you were in your cycle.
> It was so hard to pass the cheapie tests today and not buy one
> 
> Yeah I agree the email ones are total bull and just guess but Missy's sounds fab
> 
> I will check what station Sally is on later, I think its 'Living' but not 100% sure I shall be watching shes so funny
> 
> Ncmommy Im really not sure at all but wanted to say :hi: and welcome I used the CBFM so I always test in the morning but not sure
> about the OPK. You shouldnt need to hold it for four hours I think they usually want you to test in the morning and afternoon incase
> your surge only appears later in the day and you might miss it
> 
> :hugs: :dust:

Hey wanting-just getting your mail---god i must check it out on living--would so love shows like that.. really hope u get a BFP this month--:baby::baby:
im cd 8 so first day of smep today---i took soy isoflavones this month--hoping it might so something
hey missy sounds like your very happy right now----you are just right:thumbup:
good luck tammy:winkwink:xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SilverWillow

MissyMooMoo said:


> Silver - are you down for testing on the other Spem meets egg stats thread? x

No I'm not I will check it out thanks :) x


----------



## liz_legend

SilverWillow said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Silver - are you down for testing on the other Spem meets egg stats thread? x
> 
> No I'm not I will check it out thanks :) xClick to expand...

The link to the thread is in my signature :)


----------



## SilverWillow

liz_legend said:


> SilverWillow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Silver - are you down for testing on the other Spem meets egg stats thread? x
> 
> No I'm not I will check it out thanks :) xClick to expand...
> 
> The link to the thread is in my signature :)Click to expand...

Thanks I was just searching for it! :wacko:


----------



## wantingagirl

Good Luck Tammy hope this is it for you this time!!! 

Missy I am glad you are so positive and you know what you need to do to 
achieve your goal!! Roll on 3 months cant wait for you!!! xxx

Brillbride I will have to check for you sure it was on last night or night before 
but I missed it. Its always on reapeat too. Thanks hun I hope so too but sure looking 
doubtful for me at the minute. How are you getting on? 

:hi: Silverwillow

xxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Aww ty my lovely Wanting xxx


----------



## ttcstill

4 dpo - producing so much saliva that it is making me sick!!! EWWWWW


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi everyone gosh Brill i got myself all excited when i saw your pic and status!!!(loving the positive vibes though!!)

Missy hey hun im glad you are looking forward to the future now more than you have been doing here's to a fab xmas for you and hubby and a special easter eggy for you!!

Hi Tammy and wanting hope you girls are well too

Well this month i reckon we missed o again as df was ill again blahhh!!

but im confused abit as i thught i o'd last tues/wed but then had loads i mean loads of ewcm from the tues too like fri as in it was dripping out of me like i was weeing myself kinda of feeling (sorry if tmi!) But who knows ? Well im not testing until the very end of month will put myself on the test stats x x


----------



## brillbride

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi everyone gosh Brill i got myself all excited when i saw your pic and status!!!(loving the positive vibes though!!)
> 
> Missy hey hun im glad you are looking forward to the future now more than you have been doing here's to a fab xmas for you and hubby and a special easter eggy for you!!
> 
> Hi Tammy and wanting hope you girls are well too
> 
> Well this month i reckon we missed o again as df was ill again blahhh!!
> 
> but im confused abit as i thught i o'd last tues/wed but then had loads i mean loads of ewcm from the tues too like fri as in it was dripping out of me like i was weeing myself kinda of feeling (sorry if tmi!) But who knows ? Well im not testing until the very end of month will put myself on the test stats x x

hi new mummy--lol---im trying to attract positive things to myself:happydance: glad u like it!!!

im not testing til about 6th december --i think---roll on then so we can both have our Christmas BFPs!!!!!!!!!!! yeaaaaaa:happydance:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Hello ladies! 

I signed up for the SMEP stats thread and will be starting tonight! The website says start on CD8 but the stats thread 1st page says start on CD 10 so I am starting CD 8 just in case. I don't usually O until CD 20 so hope me and DH have the energy to keep it up :haha:


----------



## liz_legend

pinkpolkadot said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I signed up for the SMEP stats thread and will be starting tonight! The website says start on CD8 but the stats thread 1st page says start on CD 10 so I am starting CD 8 just in case. I don't usually O until CD 20 so hope me and DH have the energy to keep it up :haha:

Enjoy :haha:


----------



## ttcstill

Hey everyone I am on day 5 with no cigarettes and I feel great!!!! I may not get my BFP this month but I am already feeling elated.... FF is kinda iffy on my O day so I am just counting myself out this month and if AF misses me AWESOME!


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Hey all, this is my first cycle trying the SMEP although we tailed off with our last two BD as OH was exhausted.

However...yesterday I felt pinchy/crampy and uncomfortable in my abdomen. Last month I imagined I had every symptom under the sun of being pregnant and of course nothing happened, so I'm determined not to let that happen this month. So I've been preparing myself for a UTI, as I do get them sometimes and we HAVE been having much more sex than we usually do (I get up about 5-10 mins after DTD to pee, due to UTIs)...

...but then this morning I've woken up to watery brownish discharge. I'm 4-5 DPO. I've NEVER spotted this early, and it's the type of discharge I get the day before AF arrives.

Trying not to get my hopes up that it's implantation bleeding...but what else could it be? I'm worried as I did some heavy lifting yesterday and I've damaged something in my uterus that was perhaps trying to grow in there! But then again, women have done heavy, manual labour in fields and everything for thousands of years...

Argh. I hate that I'm giving myself hope. Worst thing is probably that I have a BFP dream last night. Never had one of those before, either.

I hate my subconscious.

(sorry this was so long!)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

TTC so happy you are feeling elated. Congrats on giving up girl! xx


----------



## liz_legend

Congrats ttcstill :) you'll get you BFP now!

blueeyedgirl, good luck! keep us posted!!! You're not testing til the 9th, right? That's what I have listed for you on the chart..


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

liz_legend, I've promised myself and OH I won't be testing till the 9th...but may possibly do it on the 8th as I think I may have miscounted my cycle a bit and AF may be due on the 7th. So maybe it would be worth putting me down for then? Don't think I'd be able to hang on a further day than absolutely necessary! hehe

Really trying to not get my hopes up, it's a bit early for implantation...but I've never, ever, had spotting at this time in my cycle. So colour me confused.


----------



## liz_legend

blueeyedgirl1 said:


> liz_legend, I've promised myself and OH I won't be testing till the 9th...but may possibly do it on the 8th as I think I may have miscounted my cycle a bit and AF may be due on the 7th. So maybe it would be worth putting me down for then? Don't think I'd be able to hang on a further day than absolutely necessary! hehe
> 
> Really trying to not get my hopes up, it's a bit early for implantation...but I've never, ever, had spotting at this time in my cycle. So colour me confused.

Updated you to the 7th. Colouring you "spotted" :happydance:


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Haha a spotted confused colourful mess! ;)


----------



## brillbride

hi girls -just popping in to say hi...xxx


----------



## Babybplz

Hi All

I stalked this SMEP thread this month as we followed the plan.
This was our 3rd month TTC,
we bd CD8,10,12,14,16AM, 17PM
positive OPKs cd 16 AM and PM.

Used Conceive Plus also this month. got faint BFPs from 10DPO, and a positive Digi on 14 DPO. hurray!
Just wanted to say that I feel the SMEP worked for us, but we really did stick to the plan as much as possible (except the bd 3 days after opk).

Good luck to you all x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Congrats baby! wow xxxxxx


----------



## kimmyttcno3

Hi, we're following the smep this cycle and an also using the CBFM. Quick question for those doing the same, do you start the 3 day :sex: from when your monitor pickup a high or do you wit till peak?? xx


----------



## Babybplz

from the peak.

:)


----------



## hope4bump

Congratulations ladies! So happy for you :)
I am on cd8, so will be starting the SMEP tonight for the first time  lol, please keep your fx for me!  :dust: to all of us


----------



## liz_legend

Babybplz said:


> Hi All
> 
> I stalked this SMEP thread this month as we followed the plan.
> This was our 3rd month TTC,
> we bd CD8,10,12,14,16AM, 17PM
> positive OPKs cd 16 AM and PM.
> 
> Used Conceive Plus also this month. got faint BFPs from 10DPO, and a positive Digi on 14 DPO. hurray!
> Just wanted to say that I feel the SMEP worked for us, but we really did stick to the plan as much as possible (except the bd 3 days after opk).
> 
> Good luck to you all x

Can I add you to the SMEP Chart/Stats thread? The link is in my signature. :flower:


----------



## liz_legend

kimmyttcno3 said:


> Hi, we're following the smep this cycle and an also using the CBFM. Quick question for those doing the same, do you start the 3 day :sex: from when your monitor pickup a high or do you wit till peak?? xx

You start BD'ing 3 days in a row from your first +OPK.

Do you want to be added to the SMEP Chart/Stats thread? The link is in my signature. Post a message there and I'll add you! :flower:


----------



## liz_legend

hope4bump said:


> Congratulations ladies! So happy for you :)
> I am on cd8, so will be starting the SMEP tonight for the first time  lol, please keep your fx for me!  :dust: to all of us

Do you want to be added to the SMEP Chart/Stats thread? The link is in my signature. Post a message there and I'll add you! :flower:


----------



## hope4bump

liz_legend said:


> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations ladies! So happy for you :)
> I am on cd8, so will be starting the SMEP tonight for the first time  lol, please keep your fx for me!  :dust: to all of us
> 
> Do you want to be added to the SMEP Chart/Stats thread? The link is in my signature. Post a message there and I'll add you! :flower:Click to expand...

thanks Liz, iv'e posted on the chart/stats thread :flower:


----------



## Babybplz

liz_legend said:


> Babybplz said:
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> I stalked this SMEP thread this month as we followed the plan.
> This was our 3rd month TTC,
> we bd CD8,10,12,14,16AM, 17PM
> positive OPKs cd 16 AM and PM.
> 
> Used Conceive Plus also this month. got faint BFPs from 10DPO, and a positive Digi on 14 DPO. hurray!
> Just wanted to say that I feel the SMEP worked for us, but we really did stick to the plan as much as possible (except the bd 3 days after opk).
> 
> Good luck to you all x
> 
> Can I add you to the SMEP Chart/Stats thread? The link is in my signature. :flower:Click to expand...

Yeah for sure!! If u need any other info let me know. Af was due fri 
X


----------



## liz_legend

Babybplz said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> Can I add you to the SMEP Chart/Stats thread? The link is in my signature. :flower:
> 
> Yeah for sure!! If u need any other info let me know. Af was due fri
> XClick to expand...

Can you write your test date in the SMEP Charts Thread? (link in signature) :flower: This way, I can find you in the comments in that thread if I need to track you down! hehe


----------



## wantsabump:)

Hi everyone,
CONGRATS TO ALL THOSE :BFP:

me and oh have been ttc for almost 1 1/2 yrs with our first :bfp:
nov of last year, ending in miscarriage in dec :cry: and have been getting :bfn: ever since, so we decided to do smep and after stalking this thread for awhile, (and waiting for :witch: to go away ) lol i decide to join you guys if thats ok :) 

but i do have a couple of questions:
- i have 20 opks and was wondering if i should be testing 2x a day??
- being that i have irregular cycles (32day average) and not knowing when im going to ov when should i test?!?!?

:DUST: to all :)


----------



## liz_legend

wantsabump:) said:


> Hi everyone,
> so we decided to do smep and after stalking this thread for awhile, (and waiting for :witch: to go away ) lol i decide to join you guys if thats ok :)
> 
> but i do have a couple of questions:
> - i have 20 opks and was wondering if i should be testing 2x a day??
> - being that i have irregular cycles (32day average) and not knowing when im going to ov when should i test

I don't think you should need to test 2x a day unless you really want to. I'd start testing after day 10 or 12?

Do you want to be added to the SMEP Chart/Stats thread? The link is in my signature. Post a message there and I'll add you! :flower:


----------



## wantsabump:)

idk when i should test for pregnancy i never usually plan testing :/ and idk when im going to ov......


----------



## maggi_ttc

:wave: Hiiiiiii Missy,ttc,newmummy,brill ..... :flower: 

Hope you guys are doing good.... 'm just back from my vacation... my brother's wedding was great... he is on the way to Australia.... 

I stopped my folic acid tablets for Nov month ... not sure why i did it - may be fed up of ttc / vacation / jus wanna give a break to ttc.... :) 

Anyways, Finally i got my preseed.. so, i'm gonna start fresh with preseed and folic acid from Dec ... hope i wil get my b'day gift on Jan 2011... :happydance:

btw, would like to know about preseed more... anyone tried and got good results? how often i should use preseed.. i mean when i should use... how many days i should use....

Plz share your preseed experience and tips.... 

P.S. I dont get preseed in my place... i told my brother to get it from Australia.. so i can not finish this pack just like that b'coz i may not get it again soon...

lots n lots of baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## maggi_ttc

forgot to mention this... i think i have UTI past 2 months... i get this pain when ever i pee and also i cant hold it for few min.... i also have stone in my kidney..

if i dont have sex with my DH for few days then the pain will be reduced... 

anyways, i'm gonna check with the Dr sometime next month... but is it ok if we ttc with this?


----------



## ttcstill

FYI- I am 15 dpo although my chart says 13 (not sure why) no BFP no AF .... I thought I saw a very faint line on this mornings test but I am just going to wait it out and see what the next few days bring..... I have no more tests and to be honest they drive me mad..... So FX'd the witch stays away. My temps are still high and that is a good sign.


----------



## new mummy2010

:hi::hi: Everyone just wanted to share my news with you girls as this is the thread where i started my ttc journey back in march2010 ...since then one MC and alot of heartache and now praying this bubba sticks like glue......YEP smep girls i got my:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## ready4onemore

Congrats New Mummy!! That is good news.


----------



## katiekittykat

Hi ladies! I'll be joining you all on the SMEP on cd8 this cycle (currently cd2). My last 2 cycles have been quite long though (37 and 39 days) and although I'm taking soy to try and speed things up a bit I'm worried that SMEP is gonna be a bit much for me (let alone OH :rofl:).

Has anyone got any advice? Is there anyone else here with long cycles who is following the SMEP?


----------



## hope4bump

yip me. last cycle was 62 days....dont know if we will be able to keep it up though...


----------



## katiekittykat

That's what worries me hope4bump! It's all well and good BDing every other day from cd8 if you ov on cd14, but last cycle I didn't ov until cd29!!

Gosh, 62 days! Fair play to you! Are you taking anything to help you ov quicker? I'm giving soy a go.


----------



## brillbride

OMG--------congrats new mummu---thats FAB news.........so so so so delighted for you......how many dpo are you??x

hi everyone else...

hi maggi--i think that the presseed wil def help ease the pain when u have a UTI.....I dont think u r supposed to BD with a UTI but---wait till it clears....gd luck..


----------



## wantsabump:)

Omg congrats new mmummy!!! thats awesome !!

im patiently awaiting cd8 :) hope this plan works for me (ttc 2yrs; 1 pregnancy;no babies :( ) 

good luck to all 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## new mummy2010

brillbride said:


> OMG--------congrats new mummu---thats FAB news.........so so so so delighted for you......how many dpo are you??x
> 
> hi everyone else...
> 
> hi maggi--i think that the presseed wil def help ease the pain when u have a UTI.....I dont think u r supposed to BD with a UTI but---wait till it clears....gd luck..

I thin i was a around 16-17 DPO .thanks all for the congrats:kiss::hugs:


----------



## hope4bump

katiekittykat said:


> That's what worries me hope4bump! It's all well and good BDing every other day from cd8 if you ov on cd14, but last cycle I didn't ov until cd29!!
> 
> Gosh, 62 days! Fair play to you! Are you taking anything to help you ov quicker? I'm giving soy a go.

Yes, this was my first month for taking soy, so I'll see what happens. My cycles normally range from 32-38 days, not sure what happened last month though  fx'd for us and lots of :dust:


----------



## Babybplz

hope4bump said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> That's what worries me hope4bump! It's all well and good BDing every other day from cd8 if you ov on cd14, but last cycle I didn't ov until cd29!!
> 
> Gosh, 62 days! Fair play to you! Are you taking anything to help you ov quicker? I'm giving soy a go.
> 
> Yes, this was my first month for taking soy, so I'll see what happens. My cycles normally range from 32-38 days, not sure what happened last month though  fx'd for us and lots of :dust:Click to expand...

Ladies! you'll be knackered, sore and fed up if you start at day 8!!!!

As per my favourite statistic page:
https://www.wdxcyber.com/ninfer11.htm

the ideal days you're looking for are -4, -2, 0 and +2 around ovulation to conceive. If you were to use conceive plus, perhaps every few days would be easier? Its just difficult as you don't want to miss it.... 
good luck


----------



## katiekittykat

My thoughts exactly Babybplz!!

I wondered if I could still do the SMEP but move it all back by, say, a week. So I would start BDing on cd15 and start using OPKs on cd17. And if no +opk by day 42 then take an HPT.

Would this work just as well, or does it have to start on cd8? I've got my Conceive Plus at the ready:winkwink:

I would rather do something that's achievable, rather than start and have to give up halfway!


----------



## Babybplz

no, cd8 is aimed at the "average 28 day cycle girl".
i'm a 29 day cycle and only got +opks on day 16/17. so everyone varies, even month to month.

so its not the day 8 bit that matters, thats assuming ovulate day 14.

x


----------



## katiekittykat

Phew! Thanks for clearing that up....I was starting to worry!


----------



## trying 4 3rd

Babybplz said:


> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> That's what worries me hope4bump! It's all well and good BDing every other day from cd8 if you ov on cd14, but last cycle I didn't ov until cd29!!
> 
> Gosh, 62 days! Fair play to you! Are you taking anything to help you ov quicker? I'm giving soy a go.
> 
> Yes, this was my first month for taking soy, so I'll see what happens. My cycles normally range from 32-38 days, not sure what happened last month though  fx'd for us and lots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Ladies! you'll be knackered, sore and fed up if you start at day 8!!!!
> 
> As per my favourite statistic page:
> https://www.wdxcyber.com/ninfer11.htm
> 
> the ideal days you're looking for are -4, -2, 0 and +2 around ovulation to conceive. If you were to use conceive plus, perhaps every few days would be easier? Its just difficult as you don't want to miss it....
> good luckClick to expand...

Hi! :wave: Could you explain the -4, -2, 0 and +2? I just don't quite understand that. Thank you!
Buckets of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## hope4bump

the thing is, i dont know from one month to the other how long my cycle is going to be... the shortest was 25 days and the longest 62....oops lol! :dust:


----------



## katiekittykat

I think the -4, -2, 0 & +2 are ovulation days eg. 4 days before O, 2 days before O, the day of O and then 2 days after.

Of course, this only works if you know when you're going to ov, which is the trouble with long unpredictable cycles....


----------



## trying 4 3rd

I think I might understand now. Thank you for your help.


----------



## wantingagirl

new mummy2010 said:


> :hi::hi: Everyone just wanted to share my news with you girls as this is the thread where i started my ttc journey back in march2010 ...since then one MC and alot of heartache and now praying this bubba sticks like glue......YEP smep girls i got my:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> View attachment 142636
> 
> 
> View attachment 142637
> 
> 
> View attachment 142639

OOOooooooh my gosh New Mummy!!! Ah so chuffed for you. Are you going to do a pregnancy journal? Keep in touch, I have a journal so can pop in and say hi anytime :hugs: xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

How is everyone today? xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I just can't wait to get started on the SMEP! :hissy:

I'm on cd6, but due to long cycles, we're not starting until cd15. I am going to start using OPKs on cd10 though, as I'm taking soy and don't want to miss the surge. It just seems like I've been waiting for ages for something to happen, and I still have another 4 days left before I can even POAS!! :wacko:


----------



## silverbell

Bit of an odd question perhaps, but you girls may know much more about this plan than my limited knowledge.

Are there any variations you should/could try if it doesn't seem to be working for you? We've tried the plan for 4 cycles now and stuck to it religiously and nothing. I have a very regular 27 (give or take a day) cycle and know when I ovulate due to temping/OPKs etc.

This new cycle I'll be adding raspberry leaf tea, soft cups and cough syrup, but just wondered if there were any additional parts or variations to the plan if no success after a certain length of time?


----------



## ready4onemore

silverbell said:


> Bit of an odd question perhaps, but you girls may know much more about this plan than my limited knowledge.
> 
> Are there any variations you should/could try if it doesn't seem to be working for you? We've tried the plan for 4 cycles now and stuck to it religiously and nothing. I have a very regular 27 (give or take a day) cycle and know when I ovulate due to temping/OPKs etc.
> 
> This new cycle I'll be adding raspberry leaf tea, soft cups and cough syrup, but just wondered if there were any additional parts or variations to the plan if no success after a certain length of time?

I am not sure but I did want to know what does the raspberry leaf tea do? Do you get it loose or in a packet?


----------



## silverbell

I have read that it helps tone and improve the uterus lining, making it more favourable for implantation, but you're only to take it up until ovulation as it can cause slight contractions, which obviously wouldn't be good for implantation.

I bought mine as tea bags in a supermarket here but you can buy it online too.

I hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## ttcstill

Well Ladies I have taken a small break as I am sure I have suffered another EMC. I was way late when I started and I bled twice as long as normal. My temps are strange as they have not changed at all except for today. I am sure this cycle will be way off because of this but I will start my OPK's today and follow the plan just in case. Looks like my new test date will be around the 27th.


----------



## katiekittykat

ttcstill said:


> Well Ladies I have taken a small break as I am sure I have suffered another EMC. I was way late when I started and I bled twice as long as normal. My temps are strange as they have not changed at all except for today. I am sure this cycle will be way off because of this but I will start my OPK's today and follow the plan just in case. Looks like my new test date will be around the 27th.

Good luck and lots of :dust: xx


----------



## new mummy2010

wantingagirl said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> :hi::hi: Everyone just wanted to share my news with you girls as this is the thread where i started my ttc journey back in march2010 ...since then one MC and alot of heartache and now praying this bubba sticks like glue......YEP smep girls i got my:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> View attachment 142636
> 
> 
> View attachment 142637
> 
> 
> View attachment 142639
> 
> 
> OOOooooooh my gosh New Mummy!!! Ah so chuffed for you. Are you going to do a pregnancy journal? Keep in touch, I have a journal so can pop in and say hi anytime :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Thanks huni i may start one once i have had a scan as im really scared still something may go wrong.....im just taking each day as hopefully makes bubs stron ger x x 

Good luck to you this cycle too xxx



ttcstill said:


> Well Ladies I have taken a small break as I am sure I have suffered another EMC. I was way late when I started and I bled twice as long as normal. My temps are strange as they have not changed at all except for today. I am sure this cycle will be way off because of this but I will start my OPK's today and follow the plan just in case. Looks like my new test date will be around the 27th.

If your going to get a BFP ttcstill it would show on xmas day what a present that would be...i really hope thats what santa brings you hun i really do , im sorry to hear your sad news again life is so cruel to good people x x:hugs:


----------



## stillhoping22

silverbell - It's funny because I am going to try all the things you mentioned this cycle...the cough syrup, tea and softcups. The first month for all three! I'm hoping something does the trick. I'm soooo ready for that BFP!


----------



## ttcstill

Very Faint BFP


----------



## ready4onemore

ttcstill said:


> Very Faint BFP

Congrats.


----------



## new mummy2010

ttcstill said:


> Very Faint BFP

:happydance:congratulations :thumbup: i wa sjust stalking your page lol:haha::blush:


----------



## ttcstill

Here are todays tests
 



Attached Files:







2010-12-28 16.04.23.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 8









2010-12-28 16.04.45.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 6









2010-12-28 16.05.15.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## babydustcass

Congrats Hun!!! Wahooo! We are going to use this method for the first couple of months at least! Its great to read the positive results! xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Congrats, ttcstill.


----------



## new mummy2010

Anyone heard from mamax and missymoomoo lately and also nevertogether?? I miss you guys


----------



## ttcstill

I talk to Liana all the time on facebook she is doing good. Missy Moo and Mamaxm I have not heard from in forever!


----------



## wantingagirl

Yay Tammy congrats! I just seen this :happydance: are you going to be monitored more closely and bedrest etc? Im so so happy for you! May 2011 be your best year yet xxx


----------



## ttcstill

I am getting ready to go in and have my bloods drawn.... I should know in a couple hours what those are saying.....then I have the scan and physical this afternoon.


----------



## wantingagirl

so sorry hunni, hope you are ok :hugs:

How is everyone. Thread seems quiet these days xx


----------



## ttcstill

wanting a girl- I lost the baby last week.


Ok- so I have to vent.... I get a text message this morning from a friends whos 17 year old daughter is 4 months pregnant... telling me that her daughter is planning on having an abortion.... all I can think is.... I am sorry to hear that ...BECAUSE IN THE LAST 6 MONTHS I HAVE LOST 2 BABIES THAT WE WANT MORE THAN ANYTHING!!!! WTF?


----------



## new mummy2010

Aw Tammy thats disgusting i can imagine how fuming you are thats awful does your friend know about your losses ? If so thats damn right insensitive to even tell you sweetie im thinking of you everyday i hope your on the mend physically xx


----------



## brillbride

hi girls--thinking of u all..xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Tammy that is absolutely ridiculous, why would she even make that public knowledge?? I am so sorry for your losses hun, are they going to investigate further. I am here for you if you ever need me :hugs: 

what we would love for a baby when this woman openly admits about this abortion, the poor baby xx


----------



## wantingagirl

brillbride said:


> hi girls--thinking of u all..xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: thinking of you too hun!!! xxxxx


----------



## brillbride

Hi girls , did a test this morning (cd 24 and 10dpo) and got a BFP---cant believe it.... on cloud niine....a line came up on the IC test so i did a superdrug with SMU and got a much clearer pink line....havent had a line in so long....

early days but trying to be positive..xx


----------



## ttcstill

Brill- I am super stoked for you !!!!!! Congrats and HH9 to you


----------



## ttcstill

Thought I would pop in and let you all know that I am trying to hang in there... I still have not been back to the doctor.... my fault..... I just cant bare to go in there and be surrounded by pregnant woman... all of my friends who got pregnant around the time I did in May are already holding their babies.... of course I am getting pictures and emails..... I hate it......life is sooooooo unfair........I know I should go in but I personally think I passed everything and I am sure I am OV today as I was having creamy colored watery CM yesterday.......My OH is so busy at work he could not go to any of the appointments with me as I lost this last angel......and I honestly dont have the will power to face it alone. I cannot handle the ups and downs on my own and although I want to get answers I am questioning whether or not I want to continue this journey as I am afraid that I will yet again feel unsupported when he cant get away because things are so crazy at his place of work......


----------



## stardust22

brillbride said:


> Hi girls , did a test this morning (cd 24 and 10dpo) and got a BFP---cant believe it.... on cloud niine....a line came up on the IC test so i did a superdrug with SMU and got a much clearer pink line....havent had a line in so long....
> 
> early days but trying to be positive..xx

WOW brillbride. this is amazing news! I often pop on here and see how everyone is. A long awaited BFP!!!!!

xx


----------



## ttcstill

Stardust.... are your loss the month and year or the month and day?


----------



## wantingagirl

Brillbride - yet again I shall say ace news :happydance:

Tammy im so sorry, I couldnt begin to imagine how you and stardust are feeling :hugs: Im here for you if you ever want to chat both of you. Only go if you feel you are ready and only you can decide what is right for you, I understand completely how you are very cautious. Hope you are both ok xxx


----------



## stardust22

ttcstill said:


> Stardust.... are your loss the month and year or the month and day?

The month and the year hun!! 
x


----------

